# Waiting for AF after M/C, anyone else? OCBM



## Nat0609

Hi ladies

I had an ERPC on 30 May so if I count that as CD1 I'm on CD 31. Pre-MC cycles 28 days.

It took me 3 weeks to test negative after and then had a series of pos OPKs over last weekend. Think I may have O'd last Sunday so going off that I'm going to predict AF arriving on 8 July but who knows? :shrug:

Waiting for first AF without knowing where you are is a killer. Anyone want to keep me company while we wait?

Xx


----------



## Nina83

Hmmm.... I'd like to join in on the wait. I think I have a while though.
First off, I am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
I had a MC last Sunday, and I think the bleeding has finally stopped. Since Thursday it's only been brown, and today even when wiping I hardly got any brown. Hopefully tomorrow will be clean.
I have a check up Monday, blood test on Thursday. the HPT is still positive, even though it's quite light. Last beta on Sunday was 1780. I hope I ovulate and AF never comes :(
Lat miscarriage I didn't ovulate between D&C and AF, it came 24 after the procedure, so here's to hoping my body doesn't disappoint me yet again.

I'd say if you ovulated last Sunday, AF is right around the corner for you. Not much more of a wait <3


----------



## JAJuly2013

Nat0609 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I had an ERPC on 30 May so if I count that as CD1 I'm on CD 31. Pre-MC cycles 28 days.
> 
> It took me 3 weeks to test negative after and then had a series of pos OPKs over last weekend. Think I may have O'd last Sunday so going off that I'm going to predict AF arriving on 8 July but who knows? :shrug:
> 
> Waiting for first AF without knowing where you are is a killer. Anyone want to keep me company while we wait?
> 
> Xx

I had a chemical pregnancy that ended July 13th. I am not sure when I O'd either. Normally, I O between the 20-22nd of the month and I did have some ov signs around that time so im not sure if my body kept to its normal schedule or if I just O'd around the 25th. My DF and I are trying for another baby right away and I have the same symptoms as last month.


----------



## Nat0609

Hi Nina and JAJ

Sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:

I can't be sure if I did O or not but I know its quite common not to O after miscarriage before first AF.

We've not taken precautions so I'm *secretly* :blush: hoping a little that she doesn't come.

Let's hope the wait for bfp or AF isn't too long. :flower:

In the meantime, let's keep eachother company xx


----------



## Lindsay109

I'd like to join you ladies as well. So sorry to hear of all your losses :(

I had a MMC discovered at 12 weeks and a D&C on May 30. I think I ovulated around June 15 or 16 because I had really bad ovulation pain... so just waiting for AF now. I'm expecting her any day now, although I am secretly hoping she won't come. We haven't really tried this month, but we haven't been preventing either.


----------



## tinypunkee

Hello:) I'd also like to join everyone here and say sorry for everyone's losses:( . 

Similar the original poster, I had a D&C for a MMC May 31st at 9 weeks (baby only measured 8 weeks). 

My HCG levels finally dropped to 25 last Monday (over 3 weeks after the D&C), but I have been BDing ever since I stopped bleeding (2 weeks after).

Still waiting for AF to come any day now ..... have had really bad cramps for the past few days but so far nothing...secretly hoping for a BFP ;)


----------



## Nat0609

Welcome Lindsay and Tiny.

Sorry for your losses.

I wish none of us were here in this group but I'm taking comfort that I'm not alone.

When is everyone who hasn't prevented planning to test if AF doesn't show up?

Xx


----------



## Nina83

> When is everyone who hasn't prevented planning to test if AF doesn't show up?

Since I was under so much stress last time with testing, I don't plan on testing. Just being dumb about it and saying "I'm after a MC, AF could show up WHENEVER". Then, finally go to the doctors and find a 10 week little bean, HB and all. 
If only I had enough patience, LOL! I really do plan on holding off testing as long as possible. it was way too stressful last time.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> When is everyone who hasn't prevented planning to test if AF doesn't show up?
> 
> Since I was under so much stress last time with testing, I don't plan on testing. Just being dumb about it and saying "I'm after a MC, AF could show up WHENEVER". Then, finally go to the doctors and find a 10 week little bean, HB and all.
> If only I had enough patience, LOL! I really do plan on holding off testing as long as possible. it was way too stressful last time.Click to expand...

I'll probably not hold out on testing but like you if it happens I'll play dumb with the Doctor xx


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm on the fence about testing.... I'm pretty sure AF is on her way as I've had some cramping the last couple days so I'm going to try and wait it out a little longer. Honestly though, if I had some cheapie tests I would probably test now... but I don't, and I'm not willing to go buy the expensive ones just to get BFN.

Is anyone doing anything different now post M/C, or plan on doing anything differently when we do get our BFP's? My OB suggested I take baby asprin due to my past medical history - she said it won't hurt and it could possibly help.


----------



## Nina83

> Is anyone doing anything different now post M/C, or plan on doing anything differently when we do get our BFP's? My OB suggested I take baby asprin due to my past medical history - she said it won't hurt and it could possibly help.

I'm going to start taking maca- as my accupuncturist advised.
I'll be seeing my doctor tomorrow and ask about what tests or whatever I can take. I think he'll be reluctent to give me anything, but I also think if I push enough he might do something.
He knows us pretty well, and how persistant I am. I will most definitly use the line "you told me nothing would happen and it did". Although I know he really did mean it when he said that, and I could tell when we MC it truely touched him and he cared more than I think. 
I really like him. I hope I have better news for him in amonth or so.


----------



## tinypunkee

I'll probably wait until 5 weeks after the D&C to test (so 4th of July weekend)....and then if no AF or BFP by six weeks I'll call my doctor...


----------



## Nat0609

It was my first miscarriage and I have 2 children so I won't be doing anything different as I think the problem this last time was with the baby and not with me and DF. I don't know for sure but that seems to be the most likely. Baby was measuring behind from the start and I knew that wasn't good. All my symptoms vanished too.

I think I'll be more worried the next time I get :bfp:

I normally get pink cm the day before AF and haven't had that yet so think I can rule the rest of today and tomorrow out.

I found out yesterday DF's best friend and his partner are trying, she said she hopes my AF and her AF don't come so we can be pregnant together which is sweet of her. They are trying for #1 so she's really excited :flower: xx


----------



## Nat0609

tinypunkee said:


> I'll probably wait until 5 weeks after the D&C to test (so 4th of July weekend)....and then if no AF or BFP by six weeks I'll call my doctor...

Same for me on the testing date although I have read up to 8 weeks is normal for AF to come back so might wait a little longer until I see Doctor.

My AF took 4 weeks after DD and 9 weeks after DS


----------



## tinypunkee

I keep on hearing 4-6 weeks after a D&C and pretty much right after the HCG levels reach zero.... I don't know what to believe:(


----------



## Nat0609

The advice from the Health Service here in the UK says:

"It usually takes 4-8 weeks for your periods to return after a miscarriage, although it can take longer to settle into a regular cycle. The length of time it takes will depend on how regular your periods were before your pregnancy. It is worth seeing your GP for advice if your periods have not returned after 4-8 weeks and your cycle was regular before your pregnancy.

There are no firm guidelines about when you can try to get pregnant again, although it is often recommended that you wait until youve had at least one regular period. Its also important to be sure you are emotionally ready to try for another pregnancy after a miscarriage."

So I'm guessing the Doctors here wouldn't be concerned until the 8 week mark although obviously the advice might be different for our friends across the pond. 

AFM CD 33 and no sign of her yet. Approaching the 5 week mark!


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, can I join? Sorry we are all here in these circumstances. 
I had a miscarriage Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks, I was due to have my 12 week scan this Wednesday. I am still bleeding but think its starting to get a bit lighter. 
I think I'd like to have a period before conceiving again for dating purposes but we're not going to prevent it. 
I won't be doing anything different when I get that next BFP, just hope I get morning sickness (I had none with this one), I will hold out on testing too.


----------



## Nat0609

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? Sorry we are all here in these circumstances.
> I had a miscarriage Wednesday just gone at 11 weeks, I was due to have my 12 week scan this Wednesday. I am still bleeding but think its starting to get a bit lighter.
> I think I'd like to have a period before conceiving again for dating purposes but we're not going to prevent it.
> I won't be doing anything different when I get that next BFP, just hope I get morning sickness (I had none with this one), I will hold out on testing too.

Hi WG and welcome.

Sorry for your loss.

The milestones are hard :hugs: 

I didn't have many symptoms last time either.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Thank you for the welcome. I have my little monster to keep me busy which is good, I hardly get a minutes peace to get upset. It obviously still hurts though, and I think getting that next BFP will be so scary,we were so excited last time, life can be so cruel but I do believe everything happens for a reason, my son has epilepsy, hasn't had a seizure in a year and we are taking him off his medication in 2 weeks time, my reasoning that my baby didn't make it is to watch over his brother, it makes it that little bit easier. 

I only felt a tiny bit sick some days when I first got my BFP whereas with Alex I was sick everyday, for the past few weeks I felt great. 
It's going to be so hard but we all have each other for support which is great x


----------



## Nat0609

I have 2 little monkeys so don't get much time to be upset either. Although when I think that at Christmas I should have had 3 kids that makes me sad. I just have to try and remain thankful for what I do have not sad about what I don't have.

It is good we have other people that understand to talk to and we should stick around until we all get our sticky babies :flower: x


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

Just been stalking, do you mind if I join too please? I'm at CD45 since natural miscarriage in May, was 8 wks pregnant but baby was only measuring 7 wks. I only bled for a week and passed everything intact, so we got onto bd straight away. We've stuck to every other day bar a few days. No sign of AF or a BFP so, trying to relax and not symptom spot. 

It's so sad we're all here but like Welsh Girl has said, we're lucky we've got eachother for support xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just been stalking, do you mind if I join too please? I'm at CD45 since natural miscarriage in May, was 8 wks pregnant but baby was only measuring 7 wks. I only bled for a week and passed everything intact, so we got onto bd straight away. We've stuck to every other day bar a few days. No sign of AF or a BFP so, trying to relax and not symptom spot.
> 
> It's so sad we're all here but like Welsh Girl has said, we're lucky we've got eachother for support xxx

Hi and welcome.

Sorry for your losses.

Bless you, you've had quite a wait.

Are you planning on seeing your GP or just waiting it out? Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Just been stalking, do you mind if I join too please? I'm at CD45 since natural miscarriage in May, was 8 wks pregnant but baby was only measuring 7 wks. I only bled for a week and passed everything intact, so we got onto bd straight away. We've stuck to every other day bar a few days. No sign of AF or a BFP so, trying to relax and not symptom spot.
> 
> It's so sad we're all here but like Welsh Girl has said, we're lucky we've got eachother for support xxx
> 
> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Sorry for your losses.
> 
> Bless you, you've had quite a wait.
> 
> Are you planning on seeing your GP or just waiting it out? XxClick to expand...

I went to see my GP on Friday and she said there's nothing they can test for etc on the NHS until its been 12 weeks, so just need to sit it out. Would love to just start a new cycle, but apparently worrying about it is probably stopping it from coming?!:wacko:

Could you imagine if men had to go through this!!?:haha:

Xx


----------



## Nat0609

12 weeks??? Are they having a laugh?

I'm surprised she didn't suggest a couple of weeks on the pill to kick start your cycle again. Provided of course you've not caught already.

If men had babies/AF we'd be extinct :haha:

Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> 12 weeks??? Are they having a laugh?
> 
> I'm surprised she didn't suggest a couple of weeks on the pill to kick start your cycle again. Provided of course you've not caught already.
> 
> If men had babies/AF we'd be extinct :haha:
> 
> Xx

Well she said going on the pill will just make me have a period and not ovulate, and will mess my cycles up when I come off it!

12 weeks is crazy isn't it! In my head I'm thinking it might take 8 weeks as the baby was 8 weeks too, so hoping it's this week [-o&lt; Nobody said it was easy, no-one ever said it would be this hard.

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi Welsh Girl and Aleeah - so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: Such a hard thing to go though, but it is nice to be able to talk to other people who understand.

Nina - did you get any info from your doctor?

AF got me yesterday, 31 days after D&C - I've got way more cramps than I normally do...maybe that's normal after M/C? In any case, there were some tears, but feeling much more positive today and trying to look at this as a fresh start.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> If men had babies/AF we'd be extinct :haha:
> 
> Xx

Nat, you're probably right! :haha:


----------



## Nat0609

Everyone is different but being on the pill never messed me up. I got pregnant 2 weeks after coming off the pill with both my kids. I think it's the dip in progesterone that causes the bleeding to start and then the cycle starts again. 

It seems strange to be hoping for AF lol but I'll keep my fX for you or better still a new BFP for us both.

It strange how it works sometimes, my period came back on time after DD but took 9 weeks after DS. I guess the body prevents you from falling pregnant again until its ready which is a reassuring way of looking at it I think

Xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies. 

I actually attended my doctors today. (Was for something else but brought the subject up while i was there). I was a little concerned that i might not have ovulated since loosing my boys as i havent had a possitive opk test. He says that he isnt worried at all as my body may still be "recovering" and also due to the stress. (Its been 4 and a half months), He wasnt keen on doing anything except taking hormone levels at cd 21. Didnt think after that long my body would still be recovering! I am getting a regular period. Just soo frustrating!! 

So sorry for all of your losses and hope those of you waiting on AF get it soon! (Or not and get a :bfp: !!) 

xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> Hi Welsh Girl and Aleeah - so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: Such a hard thing to go though, but it is nice to be able to talk to other people who understand.
> 
> Nina - did you get any info from your doctor?
> 
> AF got me yesterday, 31 days after D&C - I've got way more cramps than I normally do...maybe that's normal after M/C? In any case, there were some tears, but feeling much more positive today and trying to look at this as a fresh start.

My friend said her first AF after MC was terrible and really painful.

On the plus side, here's to a new cycle for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Nina83

> Nina - did you get any info from your doctor?

Lindsay, I didn't really get anything from him.
He was very sympathetic and warm. He assured me it wasn't because we tried again so soon. He also told me that at least three times a week a patient of his has a MC. I wanted to ask him how he continues what he does.
He gave me blood tests for clotting, and "try not to get pregnant until next cycle". Hmm..
He asked why I'm so anxious and unhappy and I just told him that this shouldn't be happening. I do like him, he really makes it feel like it will be OK. 
I left crying, and cried for about an hour at home. But afterwards I just felt that this is it- the third time will be better. I didn't feel that previously, or before the second loss. I can't describe it. I'm just totally ready for this. I can feel it will be different.

I also am pretty sure I'm ovulating. EWCM throughout the day, and O cramps. I never had EWCM like this before. (it's really cool, sorry to be gross) and when it wasn't eggy- it was definitely wet. BD yesterday and today. I don't know if I should temp or not, or just "let go" and not worry. Old habits are hard to quit!


----------



## Nina83

> It strange how it works sometimes, my period came back on time after DD but took 9 weeks after DS. I guess the body prevents you from falling pregnant again until its ready which is a reassuring way of looking at it I think

Nat, I believe that as well. As much as I'm feeling my body is failing me right now, I know it's just been doing it's job the best it could, which on some level is comforting. 
I'm surprised at how quick it bounced back, it has been forgiving. I've neglected it for too many years.


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, on to a new cycle. Hubby admitted yesterday that he was glad AF came and that "my body has had a chance to get back to normal". Apparently he was really worried that something would happen to me if I got pregnant before my first cycle... poor guy. Anyway, he said he's really excited now to ttc again. 

Nina, I'm glad to hear your doctor was sympathetic and caring. That really makes a difference doesn't it? Hopefully the 3rd time will be a charm for you :)

I saw my doctor a couple weeks ago and she said that she had 10 patients who got pregnant around the same time I did, and only 3 of them are still pregnant... I don't know how they do it!


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> Yep, on to a new cycle. Hubby admitted yesterday that he was glad AF came and that "my body has had a chance to get back to normal". Apparently he was really worried that something would happen to me if I got pregnant before my first cycle... poor guy. Anyway, he said he's really excited now to ttc again.
> 
> Nina, I'm glad to hear your doctor was sympathetic and caring. That really makes a difference doesn't it? Hopefully the 3rd time will be a charm for you :)
> 
> I saw my doctor a couple weeks ago and she said that she had 10 patients who got pregnant around the same time I did, and only 3 of them are still pregnant... I don't know how they do it!

You should look at like this, this could be the cycle you get your rainbow BFP! Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Nina - did you get any info from your doctor?
> 
> Lindsay, I didn't really get anything from him.
> He was very sympathetic and warm. He assured me it wasn't because we tried again so soon. He also told me that at least three times a week a patient of his has a MC. I wanted to ask him how he continues what he does.
> He gave me blood tests for clotting, and "try not to get pregnant until next cycle". Hmm..
> He asked why I'm so anxious and unhappy and I just told him that this shouldn't be happening. I do like him, he really makes it feel like it will be OK.
> I left crying, and cried for about an hour at home. But afterwards I just felt that this is it- the third time will be better. I didn't feel that previously, or before the second loss. I can't describe it. I'm just totally ready for this. I can feel it will be different.
> 
> I also am pretty sure I'm ovulating. EWCM throughout the day, and O cramps. I never had EWCM like this before. (it's really cool, sorry to be gross) and when it wasn't eggy- it was definitely wet. BD yesterday and today. I don't know if I should temp or not, or just "let go" and not worry. Old habits are hard to quit!Click to expand...

Good luck, good luck! Baby dance your butt off!xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> You should look at like this, this could be the cycle you get your rainbow BFP! Xx

Thanks Aleeah, I sure hope so :) Hopefully your AF will arrive soon... or better yet, a rainbow BFP :)


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

I know it's just under a week since my mc but every time I think the bleeding is stopping it comes back! Frustrating, if I'm lucky it will stop for my holiday next week so I can go swimming with my little man. 

Good luck nina, I'd just let go, not worry and just enjoy it.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> It strange how it works sometimes, my period came back on time after DD but took 9 weeks after DS. I guess the body prevents you from falling pregnant again until its ready which is a reassuring way of looking at it I think
> 
> Nat, I believe that as well. As much as I'm feeling my body is failing me right now, I know it's just been doing it's job the best it could, which on some level is comforting.
> I'm surprised at how quick it bounced back, it has been forgiving. I've neglected it for too many years.Click to expand...

It's not failing you hun, it's preventing you from more heartache! 

Our bodies are very good at bouncing back, it's our minds that aren't!


----------



## Nat0609

Well here's today's news report.

No AF and no sign of her either.

A little nausea.

OPKs turning dark again. 

HPTs bfn although fmu test has dried with a strange shadow/indent/evap which I've never had before xx


----------



## Aleeah

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> I know it's just under a week since my mc but every time I think the bleeding is stopping it comes back! Frustrating, if I'm lucky it will stop for my holiday next week so I can go swimming with my little man.
> 
> Good luck nina, I'd just let go, not worry and just enjoy it.

That is sod's law there Welsh Girl! I said on another forum I won't get AF for months and months and as soon as I put a bikini on it'll be BAAM there it is!! I hope the bleeding stops for you, mine lasted exactly 7 days and then it was gone completely, fx'd xx



Nat0609 said:


> Well here's today's news report.
> 
> No AF and no sign of her either.
> 
> A little nausea.
> 
> OPKs turning dark again.
> 
> HPTs bfn although fmu test has dried with a strange shadow/indent/evap which I've never had before xx

Oh pic, can you show us?

I got stark white BFN FRER tests after 3 weeks, at 2 weeks the line was very faint and I only tested twice after the m/c, until recently. I've had so many false signs of AF that I've decided my bodies obviously just not ready for it. I asked the doctor if that's a problem, so if I conceive now will it matter that my lining is 'old' and she said not at all, if the lining isn't good enough the egg won't implant anyway.

It's like all you girls say, our bodies are amazing, they do things when they do them because that's the best time. It is horrendous waiting for your AF especially, if like me you didn't expect to wait for so long. But the witch could be just around the corner for us, just try and relax (easier said than done I know!).

xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Pics coming up, I don't know how to add more than one to same post so excuse me lol!

Upside down lol!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Nat0609

OPKs
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> OPKs

Your OPK's are definitely getting colour in them, can't see the indent on the other tests, probably easier to see it in person rather than a pic.

I'd baby dance away if you're trying, as someone else told me you could miss the OPK's changing to a strong colour unless you do them twice a day. I'm new to all the charting, OPK, CM stuff though. Oh how miscarriages take away the innocence of conceiving don't they!?

GL xx

P.S: Wow, your children are gorgeous, I just want to squeeze their little cheeks!!:haha:
WelshGirl, your little one's ssssooooo cute too!!!:baby:


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> OPKs
> 
> Your OPK's are definitely getting colour in them, can't see the indent on the other tests, probably easier to see it in person rather than a pic.
> 
> I'd baby dance away if you're trying, as someone else told me you could miss the OPK's changing to a strong colour unless you do them twice a day. I'm new to all the charting, OPK, CM stuff though. Oh how miscarriages take away the innocence of conceiving don't they!?
> 
> GL xx
> 
> P.S: Wow, your children are gorgeous, I just want to squeeze their little cheeks!!:haha:
> WelshGirl, your little one's ssssooooo cute too!!!:baby:Click to expand...

I don't know anything about them either really. The first OPK I ever took was 3 weeks after my miscarriage cos I thought I might be Oing. 

I've got loads so can see what happens with them in the interests of science.

Both the HPTs have indents IRL but I don't see it on the pictures either.

Haha thanks, I think they are gorgeous too but I'm biased :winkwink: lol xx


----------



## tinypunkee

and.... NOTHING....

a big empty circle on my Clear Blue Easy Digital OPK....all empty circles since last weeks Smiley. 

2 weeks since my levels reached 0.

UGH - I wonder what's going on!!! :coffee:


----------



## Nat0609

tinypunkee said:


> and.... NOTHING....
> 
> a big empty circle on my Clear Blue Easy Digital OPK....all empty circles since last weeks Smiley.
> 
> 2 weeks since my levels reached 0.
> 
> UGH - I wonder what's going on!!! :coffee:

It's a killer hun :nope:


----------



## Aleeah

OK so it's not the witch and it's not a BFP but IT IS a positive OPK! My first one EVER! This is more than a milestone, it's a lifetime achievement, I feel I should be throwing a party, CD46 and here it is:
 



Attached Files:







Positive OPK!.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> OK so it's not the witch and it's not a BFP but IT IS a positive OPK! My first one EVER! This is more than a milestone, it's a lifetime achievement, I feel I should be throwing a party, CD46 and here it is:

They show up positive when you are pregnant too! 

I've done another OPK and it's darker again :shrug:


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat, I can see something faint on the HPT that's on the top in the picture - hopefully it's the start of a BFB!! :)

Tiny - maybe you're in your 2 week wait? Here's to hoping for good news for you :) Have you been trying before AF?

Aleeah - hooray for a positive opk!! That's definitely progress in the right direction :)

As for me this is probably the worst AF I have ever had! Ouch!! Got really heavy last night, so much so I was getting worried... but seems to be slowing down now so fingers crossed it stays this way.


----------



## tinypunkee

Lindsay - 

Looking at the calendar now....

I have been trying since the bleeding stopped 18 days after the D&C....

My levels returned to "around zero" at 24 days after and I got a positive OPK (and a lot of cramps) 28 days after.

Now every test I take is negative and still no AF....

I think the ladies with the continuously darker OPK tests will have BFPs very soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> OPKs
> 
> Your OPK's are definitely getting colour in them, can't see the indent on the other tests, probably easier to see it in person rather than a pic.
> 
> I'd baby dance away if you're trying, as someone else told me you could miss the OPK's changing to a strong colour unless you do them twice a day. I'm new to all the charting, OPK, CM stuff though. Oh how miscarriages take away the innocence of conceiving don't they!?
> 
> GL xx
> 
> P.S: Wow, your children are gorgeous, I just want to squeeze their little cheeks!!:haha:
> WelshGirl, your little one's ssssooooo cute too!!!:baby:Click to expand...


Aww thank you. He won baby of the year competition last year in our local newspaper :) 

Well looks like my bleeding has almost stopped now (you watch now I've said that it will be heavier tonight), so ill just be waiting for af to arrive now, i have to take a pregnancy test on sunday so fingers crossed its negative. hopefully after our holiday I can work to put Alex into his own bed which gives me and OH some private time!


----------



## Nat0609

OPK positive today.

No sign of AF still :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Aleeah

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> OPKs
> 
> Your OPK's are definitely getting colour in them, can't see the indent on the other tests, probably easier to see it in person rather than a pic.
> 
> I'd baby dance away if you're trying, as someone else told me you could miss the OPK's changing to a strong colour unless you do them twice a day. I'm new to all the charting, OPK, CM stuff though. Oh how miscarriages take away the innocence of conceiving don't they!?
> 
> GL xx
> 
> P.S: Wow, your children are gorgeous, I just want to squeeze their little cheeks!!:haha:
> WelshGirl, your little one's ssssooooo cute too!!!:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww thank you. He won baby of the year competition last year in our local newspaper :)
> 
> Well looks like my bleeding has almost stopped now (you watch now I've said that it will be heavier tonight), so ill just be waiting for af to arrive now, i have to take a pregnancy test on sunday so fingers crossed its negative. hopefully after our holiday I can work to put Alex into his own bed which gives me and OH some private time!Click to expand...

He's so gorgeous, I'm not surprised he won a baby competition! Fingers and toes crossed for you, mine went negative quite quickly, hoping yours do too.

And private time sounds like a winner to get into the baby dancing mood xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> OPK positive today.
> 
> No sign of AF still :shrug:

This is good though! So get onto baby dancing or could mean... a BFP?? What's your cm like? I know I'm not pregnant (yet! Pays to be optimistic!) as I did a test last week and it was glaringly negative, and my cm definitely shows I'm ovulating, the tests keep coming positive now.

Fingers crossed, my advice baby dance so you catch the egg if it's there. And do some more ovulation tests today and tomorrow etc to see if the line fades or not, if not then maybe do a FRER pregnancy test??

xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I took 3 weeks to test negative WG.


I'll be hoping for you xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> OPK positive today.
> 
> No sign of AF still :shrug:
> 
> This is good though! So get onto baby dancing or could mean... a BFP?? What's your cm like? I know I'm not pregnant (yet! Pays to be optimistic!) as I did a test last week and it was glaringly negative, and my cm definitely shows I'm ovulating, the tests keep coming positive now.
> 
> Fingers crossed, my advice baby dance so you catch the egg if it's there. And do some more ovulation tests today and tomorrow etc to see if the line fades or not, if not then maybe do a FRER pregnancy test??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


I think I'll try a little bd later. We've never DTD just for the purposes of TTC and I like it that way. Seems more romantic :shrug:

I'll follow your advice and POAS more today and tomorrow. CM is kinda sticky (tmi) it's not fertile cm and its not pregnant lotiony and its not pre-AF dry either. Just to add to the confusion haha!

I was bfn until 12 dpo with my last pregnancy. I was bfn with fmu and BFP at around 2 pm. If the OPK keeps getting darker and I get a hint of something on an IC I'll do a FRER.

Yay for ovulating, go :spermy: go xx


----------



## Nat0609

OPK even darker!

Um. Don't want to get my hopes up but am starting to wonder now!

CM is yellowy which I had in my previous pregnancy xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> OPK even darker!
> 
> Um. Don't want to get my hopes up but am starting to wonder now!
> 
> CM is yellowy which I had in my previous pregnancy xx

EXCITING!!! I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! Are you doing the IC's with FMU? Can't wait for your update tomorrow.

Your cm sounds good, mine moved between creamy and sticky with the last BFP. Especially sounds good as you had positive OPK's a few weeks ago.

Keep us posted xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> OPK even darker!
> 
> Um. Don't want to get my hopes up but am starting to wonder now!
> 
> CM is yellowy which I had in my previous pregnancy xx
> 
> EXCITING!!! I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you! Are you doing the IC's with FMU? Can't wait for your update tomorrow.
> 
> Your cm sounds good, mine moved between creamy and sticky with the last BFP. Especially sounds good as you had positive OPK's a few weeks ago.
> 
> Keep us posted xxxClick to expand...

SMU onwards. I didn't have good results with FMU last time. Plus I understand you shouldn't use FMU for OPKs.

If I o'd when I think I did, and if I follow the same pattern as before, I won't get a pos HPT until Friday at the earliest. I was bfn until 15 dpo with Jacob and bfn until the afternoon of 12 dpo last time xx


----------



## crysshae

Hello everyone, I first would like to say I'm so sorry for your losses and that any of us would need to be on a thread titled as this one is. I had a MC that started 6/17, and I am now waiting on AF to try again. Good luck to all of you. I hope we all get our take home babies very soon.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Hello everyone, I first would like to say I'm so sorry for your losses and that any of us would need to be on a thread titled as this one is. I had a MC that started 6/17, and I am now waiting on AF to try again. Good luck to all of you. I hope we all get our take home babies very soon.

Hello and welcome!

Sorry for your loss.

Are you preventing until after AF?


----------



## crysshae

Thank you!

Yes. My doctor asked me to wait until after my first AF to give my uterus time to heal and for dating purposes. As far as dating, I figured I could chart and know when I ovulate which I'm doing to keep from going crazy anyway and thought about just NTNP, but when DH and I talked about it, we decided if we didn't wait and I miscarried again, we would have a hard time not blaming ourselves for not waiting. It has driven me nuts just waiting around, feeling just lost and like I'm doing nothing, but when my temp spiked today, it game me hope that my body is getting back to normal and maybe I O'd yesterday. Of course, I'll be heartbroken tomorrow if that was just a fluke temp. I so hope not. 

I've read your posts on this thread. You think you might be pregnant again? If so, I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lindsay109

How's everyone doing? Any exciting news ;) 

Crys, sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully you did O and you're on your way to ttc again!

Nat, that opk is definitely getting darker... hopefully it's a good sign :)

I think I'm finished with AF for this month :dance: It only lasted 3 days which is kinda strange, but very heavy and painful. Anyway, I'm hopeful for this new cycle.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes. My doctor asked me to wait until after my first AF to give my uterus time to heal and for dating purposes. As far as dating, I figured I could chart and know when I ovulate which I'm doing to keep from going crazy anyway and thought about just NTNP, but when DH and I talked about it, we decided if we didn't wait and I miscarried again, we would have a hard time not blaming ourselves for not waiting. It has driven me nuts just waiting around, feeling just lost and like I'm doing nothing, but when my temp spiked today, it game me hope that my body is getting back to normal and maybe I O'd yesterday. Of course, I'll be heartbroken tomorrow if that was just a fluke temp. I so hope not.
> 
> I've read your posts on this thread. You think you might be pregnant again? If so, I have my fingers crossed for you!

You do whatever you feel is right hun.

Hopefully you have O'd and your new cycle is just around the corner.

I'm not sure, probably wishful thinking xx


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> How's everyone doing? Any exciting news ;)
> 
> Crys, sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully you did O and you're on your way to ttc again!
> 
> Nat, that opk is definitely getting darker... hopefully it's a good sign :)
> 
> I think I'm finished with AF for this month :dance: It only lasted 3 days which is kinda strange, but very heavy and painful. Anyway, I'm hopeful for this new cycle.

It is getting darker every time, not sure what it means yet though. I don't know if it's normal for me to get a lot of positives or not cos I've only been taking them a few weeks and in a messed up cycle.

Glad your AF was short and good luck with this cycle. Make sure you stick around to let us know how you are getting on xx


----------



## Nat0609

Ok so this mornings HPT had the biggest fattest indent (BFI) I've ever seen. Looks exactly like a line but totally grey/white.

Never seen anything like it. Even my OH can see it and he never sees lines even when they are bfp lol!


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 - This could be your BFP!! Is that what you're thinking too? You need to use a FRER tomorrow, please!!!!! I'm going to wish this day away now, I'd love for someone to get a BFP on this thread!

Lindsay109 - Remember this could be your cycle. Fingers and toes crossed for you too hun x

Crysshae - I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how painful it can be but sounds strange but I've felt so much better since getting my positive OPK, this means my body is going back to normal and that's so reassuring. As you're not trying, I hope AF comes back for you quickly. I'm on CD 48 following m/c but at least now having ovulated am hopeful for either a BFP or AF.

Nina83 - How are things with you now? Did you decide to temp or not?? Good luck xx

So update from me, still getting positive OPK's but I guess that's right, as I've heard people get them for a few days, they're not as strong now and ovulation cramps have subsided but just to be cautious continuing with the baby dancing. In all honestly, would be happy with a BFP but wouldn't be too bummed if the witch visited as worried the lining is going to be too old to keep a little baby in there now.

xxx


----------



## Nina83

I've tried to keep track of whats going on here but got lost!

Nat- do you have a digital? OH are usually blind when it comes to lines- so if he sees something- this may be it!

I've been temping, and overlaying my previous charts, I've always O'd at 36.6.
Yesterday I got a smiley, and a almost not there-squinter HPT. So I took it as a possible O. Plus- the pains, they were killing me.
This morning I'm still at 36.6, with a -OPK, so if my body has figured itself out- tomorrow I should expect a rise.
We also DTD, although DH is scared and wanted to wait a cycle. He's afraid of breaking me the sweet boy. I have a feeling once I get a BFP, he's going to stay away from sex. Last 2 times ended in spotting after sex :s I know there's no connection, but still. He freaked out about it.
I'm happy if O did occur, at least I'll know where I am in this cycle. I plan on testing on the 20th. This will be a long wait!
Mucho love and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 - This could be your BFP!! Is that what you're thinking too? You need to use a FRER tomorrow, please!!!!! I'm going to wish this day away now, I'd love for someone to get a BFP on this thread!
> 
> So update from me, still getting positive OPK's but I guess that's right, as I've heard people get them for a few days, they're not as strong now and ovulation cramps have subsided but just to be cautious continuing with the baby dancing. In all honestly, would be happy with a BFP but wouldn't be too bummed if the witch visited as worried the lining is going to be too old to keep a little baby in there now.
> 
> xxx

I don't think I'm going to get a BFP, it'd be nice if I did but like you I wouldn't mind too much if AF showed up. I'd know where I am with my cycles at least then and be able to work out due date etc.

If I did get a BFP this time there'd be no way to be 100% sure when I conceived and if baby measured behind like last time I'd be a wreck.

If I keep getting those indents I'll get a FRER I promise.

As for someone getting a BFP, we'll ALL have one very soon, PMA! Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> I've tried to keep track of whats going on here but got lost!
> 
> Nat- do you have a digital? OH are usually blind when it comes to lines- so if he sees something- this may be it!
> 
> I've been temping, and overlaying my previous charts, I've always O'd at 36.6.
> Yesterday I got a smiley, and a almost not there-squinter HPT. So I took it as a possible O. Plus- the pains, they were killing me.
> This morning I'm still at 36.6, with a -OPK, so if my body has figured itself out- tomorrow I should expect a rise.
> We also DTD, although DH is scared and wanted to wait a cycle. He's afraid of breaking me the sweet boy. I have a feeling once I get a BFP, he's going to stay away from sex. Last 2 times ended in spotting after sex :s I know there's no connection, but still. He freaked out about it.
> I'm happy if O did occur, at least I'll know where I am in this cycle. I plan on testing on the 20th. This will be a long wait!
> Mucho love and baby dust to everyone!

It's not pink hun, it's weirdly grey. If I get something a little more definite on the ICs I'll invest in a FRER (or two) and a digi (or two) lol.

We avoided sex with my miscarriage and it still turned out bad. I bled with Lily and Jacob and not with the last time and it turned out bad. Reassure him he won't break you and that the inevitable is the inevitable no matter what you do :flower: Hope that's some comfort to you both :hugs:

Roll on the 20th for :test: 

Love and :dust: back at ya!


----------



## Nat0609

I've done a tweak of the HPT compared with a OPK. Pretty sure it's just an indent.

The one that looks pink handled is the OPK.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

Mine was a fluke temp. Dropped right back down today. I know better than to get my hopes up on one temp. 

I've only used OPKs from the samples I was sent with pregnancy tests I ordered, and they were all negative, so I am no help with those. 

Good luck to all of you. Nat is right. We will all get our THBs very soon!


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Mine was a fluke temp. Dropped right back down today. I know better than to get my hopes up on one temp.
> 
> I've only used OPKs from the samples I was sent with pregnancy tests I ordered, and they were all negative, so I am no help with those.
> 
> Good luck to all of you. Nat is right. We will all get our THBs very soon!

It'll happen, stay positive.

My new motto is think positive, big FAT POSITIVE lol xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! That's a perfect motto.:flower:


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Lol! That's a perfect motto.:flower:

Thanks! 

P.S. Don't be disheartened if you don't ovulate this month. It's quite common not to. Goes back to my theory of your body not allowing a pregnancy until its got a good chance of sustaining it xx


----------



## Nina83

> P.S. Don't be disheartened if you don't ovulate this month. It's quite common not to. Goes back to my theory of your body not allowing a pregnancy until its got a good chance of sustaining it xx

Our bodies are amazing. It's sad to think that that's exactly what they're doing in early MC- getting rid of something that isn't healthy. It's frustrating, but true.


----------



## Nat0609

I'm getting indents and evaps on my pregnancy tests so think I've got a dud batch. Don't think they are visible in the pic though :dohh:

I've just taken one with the water in my washing up bowl to see if my bowl is pregnant :haha: and for comparison lol!

Top is water xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> P.S. Don't be disheartened if you don't ovulate this month. It's quite common not to. Goes back to my theory of your body not allowing a pregnancy until its got a good chance of sustaining it xx
> 
> Our bodies are amazing. It's sad to think that that's exactly what they're doing in early MC- getting rid of something that isn't healthy. It's frustrating, but true.Click to expand...

It is sad but our little beans were struggling and it wasn't fair for them so our bodies intervened :flower:

How is everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Inverted version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

I think I can see something on the bottom, but it's one of those that makes me feel like my eyes are playing tricks on me, so I'm not sure. 

I'm doing okay. Wishing we were off today after our holiday yesterday and I could've had a 4-day weekend. I could so have slept late this morning. 

How are you?


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I think I can see something on the bottom, but it's one of those that makes me feel like my eyes are playing tricks on me, so I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm doing okay. Wishing we were off today after our holiday yesterday and I could've had a 4-day weekend. I could so have slept late this morning.
> 
> How are you?

It doesn't show on the pic very well. There's something there IRL but what that something is I don't know!

Long weekends are nice. I don't get them anymore though :haha:

I'm ok thanks. Just wish I knew what was going on that's all. I'm ok either way but would just like to know xx


----------



## crysshae

You never get a long weekend at all? That stinks. I'm new to getting them on a regular basis due to my job changing. I used to work most holidays. 

I feel the same way. I just wish I would ovulate so I would at least know what's going on.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> You never get a long weekend at all? That stinks. I'm new to getting them on a regular basis due to my job changing. I used to work most holidays.
> 
> I feel the same way. I just wish I would ovulate so I would at least know what's going on.

I have 2 children under 2, I don't get a weekend let alone a long one haha!

I either want AF or a BFP lol!


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Oh! I see. I bet you don't. My youngest is 4 right now, so I can just consider being off work a long weekend.


----------



## Nat0609

They are really good kids but you don't get much rest with them. Unless I get them napping together or like now they are having a rare quiet 10 mins watching Ice Age


----------



## Nina83

Nat, the more I look the more I get confused! First look I think I saw something, (inverted) but the more I look everything just looks blurry :S
I know how tough those things are to photograph though, even when there's more of a definite line, it's still hard to see in a photograph!
I can't remember, but is this your first cycle since the MC? You haven't gotten AF yet right? (I know what the name of the thread is, just making sure!)


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> They are really good kids but you don't get much rest with them. Unless I get them napping together or like now they are having a rare quiet 10 mins watching Ice Age

They are adorable, by the way. :flower:


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, the more I look the more I get confused! First look I think I saw something, (inverted) but the more I look everything just looks blurry :S
> I know how tough those things are to photograph though, even when there's more of a definite line, it's still hard to see in a photograph!
> I can't remember, but is this your first cycle since the MC? You haven't gotten AF yet right? (I know what the name of the thread is, just making sure!)

I *think* I see a hint of something on the invert but I've looked at it too many times. I don't know where the charger is for my camera so can't get a good pic. 

Yes hun, first cycle and no AF. CD37 counting ERPC as day 1.

I can't even be 100% sure if I O'd or not but had cramping, a series of pos OPKs and EWCM around the 23rd June.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> They are really good kids but you don't get much rest with them. Unless I get them napping together or like now they are having a rare quiet 10 mins watching Ice Age
> 
> They are adorable, by the way. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks hun :flower:


----------



## Nina83

Nat, your kids are adorable!
Do you have a chart? I'm a chart addict...
I say, put the test aside, and test again on Sunday. It's so hard I know, but just staring at them will drive you bonkers. Trust me, I've done crazier with tests!


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, your kids are adorable!
> Do you have a chart? I'm a chart addict...
> I say, put the test aside, and test again on Sunday. It's so hard I know, but just staring at them will drive you bonkers. Trust me, I've done crazier with tests!

Thanks! I'll share a couple of more recent pics in a minute.

No, no chart. Well no temps. I've just recorded symptoms and cm.

I'm with you on that other than I've got a big girly night tonight and I need to know whether to lay off the wine or not. 

If I've not O'd this cycle and I'm not pregnant again, I might as well enjoy my girly night before we start TTC and I do get pregnant xx


----------



## Nat0609

My little Princess lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nat0609

My little man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Oh....that would stink to miss out on the wine and then get AF. 

They are so cute!


----------



## Nina83

Absolutely adorable! I first thought they were twins in the avatar, then saw your siggy ;)
I think that you should have a nice time tonight, don't drink till you pass out, but a drink won't hurt. If you don't have a clear BFP, then you guys aren't sharing the same blood yet- you'll be fine.
I do agree that if this isn't your cycle- you'll think about it later on- why didn't I just have a drink and have fun.
That may sound irresponsible of me, and I'm sorry, but I don't think one drink will hurt, and I believe that the few sips of wine I drank when pregnant didn't cause my MC. I wish that were the only reason MC happen, but we all know it isn't. <3


----------



## Nina83

Can I ask a favor?
Can someone take a look at my chart and encourage me?
I expected a rise in temps today, not a dip. I do however think the slight dip may be AC related. These past days we've been sleeping without AC, but last night it was so hot we slept with it on. Plus, this past week my nights have been quite restless, and last night I slept like a log.
The dip isn't that bad, right? and it's encouraging that I got a +OPK the other day, right? My O cramps are still happening, lighter though. 
I don't want that to be a false O.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5275535&


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Absolutely adorable! I first thought they were twins in the avatar, then saw your siggy ;)
> I think that you should have a nice time tonight, don't drink till you pass out, but a drink won't hurt. If you don't have a clear BFP, then you guys aren't sharing the same blood yet- you'll be fine.
> I do agree that if this isn't your cycle- you'll think about it later on- why didn't I just have a drink and have fun.
> That may sound irresponsible of me, and I'm sorry, but I don't think one drink will hurt, and I believe that the few sips of wine I drank when pregnant didn't cause my MC. I wish that were the only reason MC happen, but we all know it isn't. <3

They are very alike. 

Thanks ladies, i think you are both right. I think I'll just have a glass or two tonight, enjoy myself and test again in a couple of days.

I don't think moderate alcohol causes miscarriage. I drank the odd glass of wine after about 16 weeks with both my kids. I bled whilst pregnant with both my kids. I didn't avoid sex with both my kids. I smoked when I was pregnant with Lily and stopped in the third tri. I stopped 13 August 2011.

I'm not condoning any of those things but I did everything 100% by the book when I was pregnant with the baby I lost and look how that turned out? I didn't smoke, drink, eat anything I shouldn't, we had sex once I think in the time I was pregnant, I didn't have any bleeding like I did before. 

Just shows you I guess xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Can I ask a favor?
> Can someone take a look at my chart and encourage me?
> I expected a rise in temps today, not a dip. I do however think the slight dip may be AC related. These past days we've been sleeping without AC, but last night it was so hot we slept with it on. Plus, this past week my nights have been quite restless, and last night I slept like a log.
> The dip isn't that bad, right? and it's encouraging that I got a +OPK the other day, right? My O cramps are still happening, lighter though.
> I don't want that to be a false O.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5275535&

I don't know much about temps but could it be that you are about to O? Perhaps your body tried and didn't and its trying again now?


----------



## crysshae

I often have a dip around ovulation. I can't tell what's going on this month though. It seems while our bodies are trying to get back to normal, anything goes.


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Can I ask a favor?
> Can someone take a look at my chart and encourage me?
> I expected a rise in temps today, not a dip. I do however think the slight dip may be AC related. These past days we've been sleeping without AC, but last night it was so hot we slept with it on. Plus, this past week my nights have been quite restless, and last night I slept like a log.
> The dip isn't that bad, right? and it's encouraging that I got a +OPK the other day, right? My O cramps are still happening, lighter though.
> I don't want that to be a false O.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5275535&

Hi Nina, 

I don't know much about temping, as it's my first month of temping but the dip isn't hugely significant, so I'd say you should still see an increase soon.

Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable! I first thought they were twins in the avatar, then saw your siggy ;)
> I think that you should have a nice time tonight, don't drink till you pass out, but a drink won't hurt. If you don't have a clear BFP, then you guys aren't sharing the same blood yet- you'll be fine.
> I do agree that if this isn't your cycle- you'll think about it later on- why didn't I just have a drink and have fun.
> That may sound irresponsible of me, and I'm sorry, but I don't think one drink will hurt, and I believe that the few sips of wine I drank when pregnant didn't cause my MC. I wish that were the only reason MC happen, but we all know it isn't. <3
> 
> They are very alike.
> 
> Thanks ladies, i think you are both right. I think I'll just have a glass or two tonight, enjoy myself and test again in a couple of days.
> 
> I don't think moderate alcohol causes miscarriage. I drank the odd glass of wine after about 16 weeks with both my kids. I bled whilst pregnant with both my kids. I didn't avoid sex with both my kids. I smoked when I was pregnant with Lily and stopped in the third tri. I stopped 13 August 2011.
> 
> I'm not condoning any of those things but I did everything 100% by the book when I was pregnant with the baby I lost and look how that turned out? I didn't smoke, drink, eat anything I shouldn't, we had sex once I think in the time I was pregnant, I didn't have any bleeding like I did before.
> 
> Just shows you I guess xxClick to expand...

You're so right there Nat, just go with it. I was stressing and symptom spotting for weeks and then the first weekend I relaxed (my relaxing involves shopping, and I did A LOT of shoe relaxing the weekend just gone!) I got a positive OPK, so as annoying as it is when people say 'just relax and it'll happen' they're right! We've got a big weekend planned this weekend and FF put crosshairs on my chart now, so looking like I'm 3DPO but I intend to let my hair down a little this weekend. 

And wow, look at your gorgeous babies!! They're SSSOOO cute! I want to squeeze their cheeks even more now!!! You're very lucky, bet you're so proud!

xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I swear by the relaxed approach.

Lol at the shoe shopping. I used to have an addiction to shoes. Now I'm addicted to pee sticks :dohh:

I am very lucky and very proud, Lily is so sociable as well so whenever we go out it takes us forever as people always stop and coo over her.

The best time was in the lift in the maternity hospital when I was pregnant with Jacob. A woman in the lift started cooing over Lily and saying how gorgeous and friendly she was. I was smiling and nodding and pretending to be modest :haha: when I looked at her properly and said "you delivered her". It was the Consultant Obgyn who performed my c-section!


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely adorable! I first thought they were twins in the avatar, then saw your siggy ;)
> I think that you should have a nice time tonight, don't drink till you pass out, but a drink won't hurt. If you don't have a clear BFP, then you guys aren't sharing the same blood yet- you'll be fine.
> I do agree that if this isn't your cycle- you'll think about it later on- why didn't I just have a drink and have fun.
> That may sound irresponsible of me, and I'm sorry, but I don't think one drink will hurt, and I believe that the few sips of wine I drank when pregnant didn't cause my MC. I wish that were the only reason MC happen, but we all know it isn't. <3
> 
> They are very alike.
> 
> Thanks ladies, i think you are both right. I think I'll just have a glass or two tonight, enjoy myself and test again in a couple of days.
> 
> I don't think moderate alcohol causes miscarriage. I drank the odd glass of wine after about 16 weeks with both my kids. I bled whilst pregnant with both my kids. I didn't avoid sex with both my kids. I smoked when I was pregnant with Lily and stopped in the third tri. I stopped 13 August 2011.
> 
> I'm not condoning any of those things but I did everything 100% by the book when I was pregnant with the baby I lost and look how that turned out? I didn't smoke, drink, eat anything I shouldn't, we had sex once I think in the time I was pregnant, I didn't have any bleeding like I did before.
> 
> Just shows you I guess xxClick to expand...

I completely agree. I never drank during pregnancy once I knew about it, but with two of my children, I didn't know and I drank before I missed my period. They were both born at term, healthy without any problems. This time, I decided to do the whole 3-month preparation thing like you're advised to do. Since I'm getting older (39), I thought that would be the best route to take. We did all that, and it ended in miscarriage. Of course, they say that my age could have something to do with that, but it still shows you can't control any of it.


----------



## Nat0609

The age thing is mental, until recently I didn't realise that fertility starts to decrease after 25!!!

I guess that's because humans when we were first about had babies from 11/12 and died about 30!

We've evolved in some ways but not in others.


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> The age thing is mental, until recently I didn't realise that fertility starts to decrease after 25!!!
> 
> I guess that's because humans when we were first about had babies from 11/12 and died about 30!
> 
> We've evolved in some ways but not in others.

I think it is mental too. I believe we can make and have a healthy baby, and it's truly in God's hands. My mom had a friend who was married to a man between 20-30 years older than her, and she was having healthy babies in her mid 40s, the last one at like 46 or so, I believe. And I know he was 70 or more when their youngest was born. And on the other side of things, miscarriages happen to all age groups. My sister had a miscarriage between her 1st and 2nd and between her 2nd and 3rd children. She has a total of 4. So sometimes everything just doesn't work out right for some unknown reason. 

If you really do research about it, you'll find the differences are very miniscule too, and a lot of the older mom statistics come from IVF procedures. I like the article BNB has on the home page.


----------



## Nina83

> Lol at the shoe shopping. I used to have an addiction to shoes. Now I'm addicted to pee sticks

Both are expensive addictions LOL!


----------



## Nat0609

It depends on the individual I guess. It's statistically more risky and statistically more difficult to get pregnant and stay pregnant but if you are fit and healthy there is no reason why you can't have a baby at/over 40.

From a personal point I don't think I'll have any more babies once I approach mid 30s


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Lol at the shoe shopping. I used to have an addiction to shoes. Now I'm addicted to pee sticks
> 
> Both are expensive addictions LOL!Click to expand...

True but I've just ordered some BOGOF FRER woo hoo :haha:


----------



## Nina83

I bought a bunch off ebay, plus some digital tests. We don't even get those here. The whole pack- 7 CB digital OPK, 2 CB digital HPT and 25 IC HPT, plus shipping cost me less than 1 pack of 7 CB OPK. Ouch!


----------



## Nat0609

You don't get digis?


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> It depends on the individual I guess. It's statistically more risky and statistically more difficult to get pregnant and stay pregnant but if you are fit and healthy there is no reason why you can't have a baby at/over 40.
> 
> From a personal point I don't think I'll have any more babies once I approach mid 30s

I thought I was done at 29 when I had b/g twins. We said that was a perfect way to stop. Rather than having a spoiled youngest child, we would have two, so they wouldn't get spoiled. Then when they went to school, I had empty nest syndrome. Lol. I had always had kids at home with me while I worked. I had nothing to do when I got up from my desk, so I snacked and gained 10 pounds in the first couple months after they started kindergarten. I still didn't plan on having more, but then I had a late period and thought we had accidentally gotten pregnant. When I tested and it was negative, I told DH that it was funny...I actually felt disappointed. Without missing a beat, he said "Well let's do it again!" I didn't argue, and when the twins were 6, we had our now beautiful, bright, loving, and generous 4-year-old boy. So then we figured we were done, but baby fever hit him last year and I said no. Then, for some reason, baby fever hit me this year, and he said yes. Lol. So here we are.


We have digis here in the states, but we don't get the digis that measure weeks like you have over there. I was really disappointed when I looked for them after seeing other ladies using them on here. I can buy them from Amazon or eBay for a ridiculous price and shipping, so I figured it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at the shoe shopping. I used to have an addiction to shoes. Now I'm addicted to pee sticks
> 
> Both are expensive addictions LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> True but I've just ordered some BOGOF FRER woo hoo :haha:Click to expand...

Oh do tell, where's the BOGOF offer??x


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> It depends on the individual I guess. It's statistically more risky and statistically more difficult to get pregnant and stay pregnant but if you are fit and healthy there is no reason why you can't have a baby at/over 40.
> 
> From a personal point I don't think I'll have any more babies once I approach mid 30s
> 
> I thought I was done at 29 when I had b/g twins. We said that was a perfect way to stop. Rather than having a spoiled youngest child, we would have two, so they wouldn't get spoiled. Then when they went to school, I had empty nest syndrome. Lol. I had always had kids at home with me while I worked. I had nothing to do when I got up from my desk, so I snacked and gained 10 pounds in the first couple months after they started kindergarten. I still didn't plan on having more, but then I had a late period and thought we had accidentally gotten pregnant. When I tested and it was negative, I told DH that it was funny...I actually felt disappointed. Without missing a beat, he said "Well let's do it again!" I didn't argue, and when the twins were 6, we had a beautiful, bright, loving, and generous 4-year-old boy. So then we figured we were done, but baby fever hit him last year and I said no. Then, for some reason, baby fever hit me this year, and he said yes. Lol. So here we are.
> 
> 
> We have digis here in the states, but we don't get the digis that measure weeks like you have over there. I was really disappointed when I looked for them after seeing other ladies using them on here. I can buy them from Amazon or eBay for a ridiculous price and shipping, so I figured it wasn't worth it.Click to expand...

It's so lovely you have twins! I really want twins but totally get why you'd want more, I think I'll be like you once I've had 1, hubby better watch out, as the years pass I think I'll want more and more. My sister in law had 2 beautiful children and thought she was done but then suddenly woke up 1 day desperate for more. It took her a few years and 1 miscarriage later she conceived the most adorable daughter, she had her last year at the age of 41. The pregnancy was her best yet. The other children are 10 years old and 6 years old. I love that your DH wanted more, feels like my husband's only in it half heartedly. I think he loves me enough to want the same as me but I can tell he's so scared and half enthusiastic about it!!! Men!!

Good Luck to you xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> It's so lovely you have twins! I really want twins but totally get why you'd want more, I think I'll be like you once I've had 1, hubby better watch out, as the years pass I think I'll want more and more. My sister in law had 2 beautiful children and thought she was done but then suddenly woke up 1 day desperate for more. It took her a few years and 1 miscarriage later she conceived the most adorable daughter, she had her last year at the age of 41. The pregnancy was her best yet. The other children are 10 years old and 6 years old. I love that your DH wanted more, feels like my husband's only in it half heartedly. I think he loves me enough to want the same as me but I can tell he's so scared and half enthusiastic about it!!! Men!!
> 
> Good Luck to you xxxx

Awww. It may be just that he's worried. Men want to fix things, and when it's out of their control, it drives them crazy. My DH might get baby fever easily, but once I'm pregnant, he becomes a nervous wreck. He worries all the time, and I think this miscarriage is going to make that worse on him, as well as me. 

I hope you get your rainbow baby very very soon and that you are able to go on to have as many as your heart desires.


----------



## Nina83

No! Only the OPK. It's a major bummer ;)
But I bought for next time, with the week count, that'll surprise DH!


----------



## 27june08

Hi everyone am new on this site. 1st I would just like to say sorry to everyone for their loss. We were ttc for 6 months when I found out I was pregnant on the 1st June, however that night I ended up having a miscarriage. I was 5 weeks pregnant. I bled for about a week after that and everything passed naturally. Anyway I have been waiting for AF to show up since. Two days ago I started to get really mild AF cramps that was on and off for part of the day. Yesterday the same thing happen. However yesterday evening had very small bit of brown discharge so I put on a pad before going to bed. Got up this morning and there was abit more dark brown blood (sorry tmi) on the pad but not much. Today I have had no AF cramps at all and only a tiny little bit of light brown discharge, which has now stopped. If anyone would have any idea as to what is going on I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Nina83

Hi Love, I'm sorry for your loss ((hugs))
Since you don't know when AF will arrive, it can be difficult to know what's going on.
Have you been temping or charting to see if you O'd? Have you had unprotected sex? You could be pregnant, or your cycle might have gone a bit bezerk, and the bleeding was the start of, or maybe even your period. It's hard to tell, after a MC usually everything is possible.
If you're up to it, I'd wait another day or two and if AF still hasn't shown take a HPT. I do suggest you start to chart so you know a bit better what's going on. <3


----------



## crysshae

27june08 said:


> Hi everyone am new on this site. 1st I would just like to say sorry to everyone for their loss. We were ttc for 6 months when I found out I was pregnant on the 1st June, however that night I ended up having a miscarriage. I was 5 weeks pregnant. I bled for about a week after that and everything passed naturally. Anyway I have been waiting for AF to show up since. Two days ago I started to get really mild AF cramps that was on and off for part of the day. Yesterday the same thing happen. However yesterday evening had very small bit of brown discharge so I put on a pad before going to bed. Got up this morning and there was abit more dark brown blood (sorry tmi) on the pad but not much. Today I have had no AF cramps at all and only a tiny little bit of light brown discharge, which has now stopped. If anyone would have any idea as to what is going on I would really appreciate it. Thanks

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you are able to figure out what is going on and that your cycle gets back to normal very soon.


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at the shoe shopping. I used to have an addiction to shoes. Now I'm addicted to pee sticks
> 
> Both are expensive addictions LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> True but I've just ordered some BOGOF FRER woo hoo :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh do tell, where's the BOGOF offer??xClick to expand...

Sorry I should have said. It's at Boots huni xx


----------



## Nat0609

As soon as Lily was 3 months old I wanted another baby. As soon as Jacob was 3 months old I wanted another baby. I LOVE newborns. Gaz is worried I'll never want to stop lol. I won't want to but I want to leave enough time after having kids to have a career.

The conception indicator tests cause nothing but worry and they make you buy loads so you can see the weeks going up. You guys get Betas which is way more accurate.

Twins is cool. Are they identical? Xx


----------



## Nat0609

27june08 said:


> Hi everyone am new on this site. 1st I would just like to say sorry to everyone for their loss. We were ttc for 6 months when I found out I was pregnant on the 1st June, however that night I ended up having a miscarriage. I was 5 weeks pregnant. I bled for about a week after that and everything passed naturally. Anyway I have been waiting for AF to show up since. Two days ago I started to get really mild AF cramps that was on and off for part of the day. Yesterday the same thing happen. However yesterday evening had very small bit of brown discharge so I put on a pad before going to bed. Got up this morning and there was abit more dark brown blood (sorry tmi) on the pad but not much. Today I have had no AF cramps at all and only a tiny little bit of light brown discharge, which has now stopped. If anyone would have any idea as to what is going on I would really appreciate it. Thanks

I just wanted to say hello and welcome. Sorry for your loss.

It looks like the other ladies have offered you some good advice :flower: xx


----------



## crysshae

I know that feeling. As soon as I give birth, I miss them in my belly and just want more and more. Lol.  

Then it's probably a good thing I can't buy them. I'd be :wacko:

Twins are so cool. I had so much fun with them when they were babies. Of course, now, they are about to be 11, so they won't let me dress them up in coordinating outfits and such anymore. :haha: No, they are not identical. They are boy/girl twins. She was born first and always lets him know she is older. Lol.


----------



## 27june08

Thanks so much for replying girls. I know it's so hard to know. I haven,t had any spotting today since a tiny tiny bit this morning. We weren't using any protection this month as I thought if its meant to happen it will but we also weren't using opks or charting my bbt as there seemed so much pressure before with trying to figure out the right days.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Can I ask a favor?
> Can someone take a look at my chart and encourage me?
> I expected a rise in temps today, not a dip. I do however think the slight dip may be AC related. These past days we've been sleeping without AC, but last night it was so hot we slept with it on. Plus, this past week my nights have been quite restless, and last night I slept like a log.
> The dip isn't that bad, right? and it's encouraging that I got a +OPK the other day, right? My O cramps are still happening, lighter though.
> I don't want that to be a false O.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/40f9e8/?i=5275535&

It could definitely be the AC and better sleep... especially since you got a + OPK. Or of course it could be that your body geared up to O, and then didn't - that happened to me in Jan when I had the flu, but the good news was that I did ovulate about 4 or 5 days later. Do you usually ovulate around CD 12?


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat - your kids are so cute!! I kinda see something on the hpt as well, but it's hard to tell because it's kinda fuzzy, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you :)

Aleeah - my hubby is the same, half excited, half scared! We are trying for our first. Since the m/c he seems a little more excited. He said the other day it was like planning for a trip somewhere you've never been before and feeling a little apprehensive about it.... then finding out that you can't go on the trip when you expected to, but knowing that you will still go on the trip some day and feeling excited about all the fun things you will do on the trip, lol. Silly guy. 

Hi June - sorry to hear about your loss, your cycle can be a little crazy after m/c so it's hard to know what to expect. Hopefully your body will regulate itself quickly. I've been charting because I find it does make me feel better to know what my body is doing.


----------



## Nina83

No, usually 14. My temp went slightly back up again, and we slept with the AC again.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I know that feeling. As soon as I give birth, I miss them in my belly and just want more and more. Lol.
> 
> Then it's probably a good thing I can't buy them. I'd be :wacko:
> 
> Twins are so cool. I had so much fun with them when they were babies. Of course, now, they are about to be 11, so they won't let me dress them up in coordinating outfits and such anymore. :haha: No, they are not identical. They are boy/girl twins. She was born first and always lets him know she is older. Lol.

Haha definitely not *cool* at 11 to be wearing matching outfits lol! Lol, that's girls for you. Way more outspoken!


----------



## Nat0609

> Nat - your kids are so cute!! I kinda see something on the hpt as well, but it's hard to tell because it's kinda fuzzy, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you

Thanks :flower: 

My Blackberry is rubbish. I'll borrow Gaz's iPhone and try and get clearer pics xx


----------



## 27june08

Hi all I just wanted to update, I took a hpt this morning after no coloured discharge for nearly all of yesterday. Anyway I got my BFP. So delighted. Rushed out and got a CB digital and showed up 2-3 weeks pregnant. Really really hope nothing happens this baby and really nervous about going to the toilet incase there is blood. Please wish we luck that I have a successful pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.


----------



## crysshae

27june08 said:


> Hi all I just wanted to update, I took a hpt this morning after no coloured discharge for nearly all of yesterday. Anyway I got my BFP. So delighted. Rushed out and got a CB digital and showed up 2-3 weeks pregnant. Really really hope nothing happens this baby and really nervous about going to the toilet incase there is blood. Please wish we luck that I have a successful pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.

Congratulations! I do wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy and take home baby.


----------



## Nat0609

27june08 said:


> Hi all I just wanted to update, I took a hpt this morning after no coloured discharge for nearly all of yesterday. Anyway I got my BFP. So delighted. Rushed out and got a CB digital and showed up 2-3 weeks pregnant. Really really hope nothing happens this baby and really nervous about going to the toilet incase there is blood. Please wish we luck that I have a successful pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.

Congrats, H&H 9 months xx


----------



## crysshae

I got crosshairs! :happydance: My chart looks so strange to me I wouldn't have given it crosshairs, but if my temp stays up I'll believe it. And the day it chose is 14 days from when my hCG should've hit 0. It dropped 15 points per day Monday through Thursday and was only 15 Thursday, so I figure Friday it was 0. Hope this means I'll see AF in 10-11 days!


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I got crosshairs! :happydance: My chart looks so strange to me I wouldn't have given it crosshairs, but if my temp stays up I'll believe it. And the day it chose is 14 days from when my hCG should've hit 0. It dropped 15 points per day Monday through Thursday and was only 15 Thursday, so I figure Friday it was 0. Hope this means I'll see AF in 10-11 days!

Yay hun, not long now :happydance: xx


----------



## Nat0609

Serious squinty line on my FRER today.

Had enough of barely there lines/evaps or whatever they are.

It looks pos to me but not big fat poss :shrug: :nope: xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Serious squinty line on my FRER today.
> 
> Had enough of barely there lines/evaps or whatever they are.
> 
> It looks pos to me but not big fat poss :shrug: :nope: xx

Upload a photo mrs and let us see. Try another early test? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Original pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Nat0609

Inverted xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Inverted xx

Its hard to see properly cause its the computer but that doesn't look like the cheapies. Is that the one you seen the faint line on? 


Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Inverted xx
> 
> Its hard to see properly cause its the computer but that doesn't look like the cheapies. Is that the one you seen the faint line on?
> 
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...

Yeah it is. It's super faint. Gonna do another in the morning xx


----------



## crysshae

I think I can see something on the invert. Fingers crossed it'll turn into your super positive BFP in a day or two!


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I think I can see something on the invert. Fingers crossed it'll turn into your super positive BFP in a day or two!

Thanks hun. I'll update tomorrow xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Inverted xx
> 
> Its hard to see properly cause its the computer but that doesn't look like the cheapies. Is that the one you seen the faint line on?
> 
> 
> XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is. It's super faint. Gonna do another in the morning xxClick to expand...

Yeah morninf is definately when to try again. Fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

27june08 said:


> Hi all I just wanted to update, I took a hpt this morning after no coloured discharge for nearly all of yesterday. Anyway I got my BFP. So delighted. Rushed out and got a CB digital and showed up 2-3 weeks pregnant. Really really hope nothing happens this baby and really nervous about going to the toilet incase there is blood. Please wish we luck that I have a successful pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.

I've been away for a few days so never saw your original post but wanted to say a big congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Inverted xx

I see the line! It took me a while to see it but I see something! Really hope this is it for hun, especially as you started this thread, it's got some awesome ladies on it. Fingers and toes crossed for you, can't wait for your morning update now!xx


----------



## Nat0609

I've just started bleeding, out of the blue :-( xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> I've just started bleeding, out of the blue :-( xx

Oh no, I'm so sorry this is happening. Is it heavy? What do you think it is?? How many DPO are you?xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> I've just started bleeding, out of the blue :-( xx

Im not sure if this is a good thing (As you now know where you are) or a bad thing!! <3 I hope you are ok! <3 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Nat. If this is AF, I hope you catch that egg this cycle.


----------



## Nina83

Hey Nat, keep us updated, the bleeding could be anything right now (you didn't mention heavy/light, brown/red, so I'm just assuming it's a tad brown and spotting)
<3


----------



## Nina83

I think my life officially stinks right now. I hate everything, how do you guys manage to get through the day?
I don't think I ovulated- my temps are not budging. I've been having these cramps for a week, and they've come back, much more intense and it's all the time. Yesterday I almost went to the ER it hurt so bad. They are definitely O cramps, because I'm obviously not pregnant.
Took a OPK- negative, and a HPT- it's a squinter. I just hope betas come back negative.
I totally broke down last night, crying uncontrollably. I feel like I'm on auto pilot, I can't cope. I'm tired of putting on a happy face, because all I want to do is close the door and cry all day.
I just want AF to come, but have this feeling everything is fucked up right now.


----------



## Nat0609

Spotting last night, full on heavy red bleeding this morning so, CD1.

I'm a little disappointed given that I've been getting faint positives but I guess it was one big last push to get rid of the residual hormone from before.

So, time to get back on the horse now. At least I know where I am with my cycle now, presuming it now goes back to my normal 28 days.

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> I think my life officially stinks right now. I hate everything, how do you guys manage to get through the day?
> I don't think I ovulated- my temps are not budging. I've been having these cramps for a week, and they've come back, much more intense and it's all the time.
> I totally broke down last night, crying uncontrollably. I feel like I'm on auto pilot, I can't cope. I'm tired of putting on a happy face, because all I want to do is close the door and cry all day.
> I just want AF to come, but have this feeling everything is fucked up right now.

I had a wobbly last night but I just have to pick myself up and carry on. I know exactly how you feel. I was half willing AF to come but it was a shock and upsetting when she did. We are all right here with you :flower:


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry Nat, it's a bittersweet moment.
But it is good that you know everything is on track :hugs:
Here's to a better cycle coming up <3


----------



## Nina83

Thank you :hugs:
I think I'm more upset that I didn't ovulate. Like my body was obviously trying to but it didn't work. It's like I'm officially broken.
I don't know where to begin. I guess we'll just keep BD every other day and I'll be hoping either AF comes or a BFP comes. Although I'm not that positive about a BFP right now.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Thank you :hugs:
> I think I'm more upset that I didn't ovulate. Like my body was obviously trying to but it didn't work. It's like I'm officially broken.
> I don't know where to begin. I guess we'll just keep BD every other day and I'll be hoping either AF comes or a BFP comes. Although I'm not that positive about a BFP right now.

I think that happened to me. I had so many positive OPKs!

I hope for a BFP or AF for you real soon :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

I know I shouldn't have but just took another FRER and very faintly pos again. I hope I've not had a chemical consecutive to MMC xx


----------



## Nina83

Stop testing Love, I know this may sound horrible, but it might be best not to know <3 
Has the bleeding stopped? I know there was a woman here who bleed, and tested a week positive later on. She must be 2 months already.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Stop testing Love, I know this may sound horrible, but it might be best not to know <3
> Has the bleeding stopped? I know there was a woman here who bleed, and tested a week positive later on. She must be 2 months already.

You are right, I'll stop. If its bad its best not to know, if its good I'll pop a baby out in 8 months lol xx


----------



## bluestars

Nina- im sorry you are finding it difficult at the moment. I do have an understanding of how you are feeling. And to be honest im not sure how I get through the worst of it. I think I thibk to my self the more stressed and worried I get about it the less likely it will happen for us. 

I lost my boys way back in feb and im still angry and upset about it. I thought this month I did have a sesne of peace with it all but when OH and I went to dtd past night I burst into tears. I really feel like I need a break from ttc but on the other hand I dont want to give up trying and wait any longer! 

I hope you feel that we are here to help and to support and I really hope you get your bfp! 

Xxx

Nat- I agree with Nina stop testing hon. I'd put it down to your body getting rid of all the old hormones ! 

Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nina- im sorry you are finding it difficult at the moment. I do have an understanding of how you are feeling. And to be honest im not sure how I get through the worst of it. I think I thibk to my self the more stressed and worried I get about it the less likely it will happen for us.
> 
> I lost my boys way back in feb and im still angry and upset about it. I thought this month I did have a sesne of peace with it all but when OH and I went to dtd past night I burst into tears. I really feel like I need a break from ttc but on the other hand I dont want to give up trying and wait any longer!
> 
> I hope you feel that we are here to help and to support and I really hope you get your bfp!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Nat- I agree with Nina stop testing hon. I'd put it down to your body getting rid of all the old hormones !
> 
> Xxxx

I'm sorry you are having a hard time hun :hugs: Sex can be difficult and emotional sometimes after a loss.

We are all here for each other :hugs:

I appreciate what you are saying and I know why you are both saying it. If it was one of you guys I'd be saying the same thing to you. It'd be easier "mentally" to just assume that it was residual hormone and ignore it but its hard because I know deep down that isn't the reason :nope: xx


----------



## Nina83

> I appreciate what you are saying and I know why you are both saying it. If it was one of you guys I'd be saying the same thing to you. It'd be easier "mentally" to just assume that it was residual hormone and ignore it but its hard because I know deep down that isn't the reason xx

((hugs))


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks hun. I'll be ok xx


----------



## crysshae

Big hugs to all of you. :hugs: I wish all of you a BFP and sticky, full-term baby with your current cycle. 

Nina - I usually ovulate between CD 12 and 14. I didn't ovulate until CD18 this time, counting my first day of spotting as CD1. I had a couple of days before that with watery CM and such when I thought I was going to ovulate but didn't and was so confused. I think you're definitely still in.


----------



## Nina83

Thank you crysshae, that does make me feel better.
I just can't get out of this funk. I think I need to hit the gym and run or spin it off.

We're going to a damn vegan restaurant tonight and all I want is something alcoholic. I haven't had a drink since January. It's about time. We might just have to stop off in some bar afterwards. White wine will NOT do. I really do think I deserve it. :(


----------



## Nina83

Another question- these O ramps have turned into the cramps I got in early pregnancy. Now, I'm probably not pregnant unless I'm some sort of medical freak, but I've never gotten them before.
Wouldn't my uterus have started going back to normal, 2 weeks ago? I haven't had this pain since. And it's STRONG. And I wasn't even that far along. I just don't know what to make of all this.


----------



## Nat0609

Like you said to me, have a drink and enjoy yourself or you'll regret it otherwise.

My sister has come round to visit and she thinks I've had a chemical too, I've shown her the tests.

Well, fingers crossed for this cycle xx


----------



## crysshae

I had some pretty strong cramping in my uterus last week, but it was (TMI) mostly after orgasm, but 2 and 4 days prior to O. I think because your uterus starts stretching out even that early in pregnancy, it has to get some of those contractions in to get back to normal and ready for the next cycle. Of course, if it gets too bad, you should go see the doctor to make sure everything is okay. 

I agree. Go get that drink and relax. I'm thinking I'm gonna have one soon...and a pedicure too. 


I'm so sorry, Nat. I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## Nina83

Are you going to get your blood drawn?


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Are you going to get your blood drawn?

They don't do that here :nope: I'm 99.9% sure there's nothing viable anyway.

I can only get a glaring pos on an OPK. Nothing but squints on two FRER and an IC xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Are you going to get your blood drawn?
> 
> They don't do that here :nope: I'm 99.9% sure there's nothing viable anyway.
> 
> I can only get a glaring pos on an OPK. Nothing but squints on two FRER and an IC xxClick to expand...

I'm so sorry Nat, it's horrible this is happening to you but at least now you'll be able to track the next cycle more accurately, having a firm CD1 but nevertheless, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.

Have you had a chemical before? I've had one and the bleeding was definitely heavier, with more clots than I would normally have.

I'm at DPO 6 now and CD 52! Got crazy cramping earlier but it's tailed off to normal now. I would feel terrible if I get pregnant this cycle as I got a little too merry at the weekend!! But like you've all said, most women drink until they get a BFP as they don't realise they're pregnant and I'm going to lay off the alcohol going forwards!

Nina - I had terrible cramping after my miscarriage for around 3-4 weeks, I guess it was my utereus getting back to normal as had cramping throughout the last weeks of pregnancy too (I miscarried at 8 weeks, baby measured 7 weeks). I'm so sorry you're finding things tough, it will happen for you, it's got to happen for all of us, we can get pregnant, so many poor ladies don't even get that. Just try and relax and focus on other stuff (not easy I know that all too well) xx

Crysshae - It's so weird, I looked at my past pregnancy tests following the miscarriage and it does seem like I ovulated 14 days after I got a very negative BFN. What's also weird is I've missed a period after my miscarriage and now it looks like my body is back into the same routine. So my fertile days were always week 1 of every month nearly, and that's what's happened now, so weird but good! How many DPO are you now?

Bluestars - You're so brave, I can't imagine going through what you have, someone said to me at the weekend, life puts obstacles in our way and it's how we deal with them that makes us the people we are. People like you inspire me and make me stronger, thank you for sharing with us always xxx

Lindsay - Funny what you said about your husband saying it's like a holiday that never happened, that's probably how my husband would sum it up if he talked about his feelings more. Whereabouts in your cycle are you now?

Good Luck to all you ladies, and sending you a hug Nat :hugs:, really hope and pray this is your cycle xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm 4 dpo today. Hoping to see AF next Thursday or Friday. If I do, my cycles will be a week later than they were, but that's okay. If everything is still on the same track as before my miscarriage, I should be 9-10 dpo on my birthday and hopefully will have a beautiful birthday BFP.


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> I'm 4 dpo today. Hoping to see AF next Thursday or Friday. If I do, my cycles will be a week later than they were, but that's okay. If everything is still on the same track as before my miscarriage, I should be 9-10 dpo on my birthday and hopefully will have a beautiful birthday BFP.

Birthday BFP is cool! I'm hoping for one before my birthday, so I've got this month and next. Good Luck xxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Hoping to see AF next Thursday or Friday. If I do, my cycles will be a week later than they were, but that's okay. If everything is still on the same track as before my miscarriage, I should be 9-10 dpo on my birthday and hopefully will have a beautiful birthday BFP.
> 
> Birthday BFP is cool! I'm hoping for one before my birthday, so I've got this month and next. Good Luck xxxClick to expand...

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Nina83

> I'm 4 dpo today. Hoping to see AF next Thursday or Friday. If I do, my cycles will be a week later than they were, but that's okay. If everything is still on the same track as before my miscarriage, I should be 9-10 dpo on my birthday and hopefully will have a beautiful birthday BFP.

the best birthday ever :)


----------



## Lindsay109

27june08 said:


> Hi all I just wanted to update, I took a hpt this morning after no coloured discharge for nearly all of yesterday. Anyway I got my BFP. So delighted. Rushed out and got a CB digital and showed up 2-3 weeks pregnant. Really really hope nothing happens this baby and really nervous about going to the toilet incase there is blood. Please wish we luck that I have a successful pregnancy with a lovely healthy baby at the end.

Congrats June!!! I hope this is your rainbow baby :)


----------



## Nat0609

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nat0609
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Nina83
> Are you going to get your blood drawn?
> They don't do that here I'm 99.9% sure there's nothing viable anyway.
> 
> I can only get a glaring pos on an OPK. Nothing but squints on two FRER and an IC xx
> I'm so sorry Nat, it's horrible this is happening to you but at least now you'll be able to track the next cycle more accurately, having a firm CD1 but nevertheless, it's a horrible thing to have to go through.
> 
> Have you had a chemical before? I've had one and the bleeding was definitely heavier, with more clots than I would normally have.
> 
> I'm at DPO 6 now and CD 52! Got crazy cramping earlier but it's tailed off to normal now. I would feel terrible if I get pregnant this cycle as I got a little too merry at the weekend!! But like you've all said, most women drink until they get a BFP as they don't realise they're pregnant and I'm going to lay off the alcohol going forwards!

No I've not had one before or not one that I've been aware of anyway. It's funny because a lot of people have said they've found the first AF after miscarriage really heavy and painful. I'm not finding it painful at all. The bleeding is different to normal too. It's really dark and thick. It's strange!

At least I know where I am now and I'm back to Day 1 rather than stuck in limbo. The other thing that is puzzling is the strong OPK but faint HPT. The HPT is supposed to be more sensitive than the OPK :shrug: Every freak of nature thing that can happen seems to be happening to me at the moment!

I wouldn't worry about enjoying your weekend. You can't not drink for the whole time you are TTC. Like we've said before, we don't think small amounts of alcohol cause miscarriage xx


----------



## Nina83

My first AF after MC was normal and painless. I really expected the worst.
I tend not to trust OPK when it comes to HPT, they are less sensitive, but towards AF LH rises, which is usually why woman think they might be pregnant.
I'm sorry you're going through this Hun, but it is a good thing you know where you are right now. Waiting for the first AF is the worst. Things tend to seem better afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

> Nina - I had terrible cramping after my miscarriage for around 3-4 weeks, I guess it was my utereus getting back to normal as had cramping throughout the last weeks of pregnancy too (I miscarried at 8 weeks, baby measured 7 weeks). I'm so sorry you're finding things tough, it will happen for you, it's got to happen for all of us, we can get pregnant, so many poor ladies don't even get that. Just try and relax and focus on other stuff (not easy I know that all too well) xx

What a horrible reminder.
Mother nature can be a real bitch sometimes.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat - sending you some big hugs :hugs: Sorry to hear that AF got you. Looking on the bright side, here's to a fresh start and hopefully this next cycle brings you a bfp! :)

Aleeah - hopefully the cramping you had was a good sign! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I'm CD9 now... just waiting to ovulate.

Crys - I really hope you do have a BFP for your birthday :) 

Nina - I'm sorry you're having a bad day :hugs: I know the feeling, I get to the point where I think I'm starting to feel more like myself, and then out of the blue have a little meltdown. They're coming fewer and farther between now so at least that's positive. This has just been a really shitty year and I hope the second half of 2013 and 2014 will be better for all of us!

On the positive side, maybe the cramps you're having are ovulation cramps? Are you still doing OPK's? I had really really bad ovulation cramps last month... almost went to the ER they were so bad. 

How are you ladies dealing with other people's pregnancies? I was at my office last week and found out one of my co-workers is about 17 weeks pregnant... she is due right around when I would have been. I'm really happy and excited for her, especially because I know they have been trying for a while... but it also makes me feel so so sad. To be honest, I kind of hid from her for the rest of the day so I didn't have to say anything, because I didn't think I would be able to say anything without tears and no one at work knows what happened. The good thing is I usually work in the community so I don't have to go in to the office everyday... but I'll probably see her again sooner or later... I'm just hoping that I will be strong enough at that point to be able to congratulate her without crying.


----------



## Nat0609

I get the occasional pang of jealousy but I think it's slightly different for me because I've never had to TTC for a long time and I've got 2 children so I mentally kick myself if I start to feel like that as I have no right really xx


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Nat - sending you some big hugs :hugs: Sorry to hear that AF got you. Looking on the bright side, here's to a fresh start and hopefully this next cycle brings you a bfp! :)
> 
> Aleeah - hopefully the cramping you had was a good sign! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I'm CD9 now... just waiting to ovulate.
> 
> Crys - I really hope you do have a BFP for your birthday :)
> 
> Nina - I'm sorry you're having a bad day :hugs: I know the feeling, I get to the point where I think I'm starting to feel more like myself, and then out of the blue have a little meltdown. They're coming fewer and farther between now so at least that's positive. This has just been a really shitty year and I hope the second half of 2013 and 2014 will be better for all of us!
> 
> On the positive side, maybe the cramps you're having are ovulation cramps? Are you still doing OPK's? I had really really bad ovulation cramps last month... almost went to the ER they were so bad.
> 
> How are you ladies dealing with other people's pregnancies? I was at my office last week and found out one of my co-workers is about 17 weeks pregnant... she is due right around when I would have been. I'm really happy and excited for her, especially because I know they have been trying for a while... but it also makes me feel so so sad. To be honest, I kind of hid from her for the rest of the day so I didn't have to say anything, because I didn't think I would be able to say anything without tears and no one at work knows what happened. The good thing is I usually work in the community so I don't have to go in to the office everyday... but I'll probably see her again sooner or later... I'm just hoping that I will be strong enough at that point to be able to congratulate her without crying.

Thank you, Lindsay. I hope you get the BFP for your take home baby very soon. 

I'm doing okay with it, I guess. I work at home, so I don't see many people outside of family and friends. My niece (sister is 12 years older than me) had her first pregnancy appointment the same day I was getting my 2nd set of bloodwork and had her 8-week scan the same day I had my 3rd set of bloodwork. I did really well talking to her. Of course, she didn't know I was pregnant. When talking to my sister (her mom) in the waiting room, I broke down crying talking about my situation, but I was okay with my niece being pregnant. I feel myself get jealous of pregnant ladies here and there, but I guess that's normal, and I'm still happy for them. I just have to give myself a mental slap on the hand to remind myself that's no way to be and that I will have my healthy baby soon.


----------



## Nat0609

I kick myself and Cry slaps herself, we are a violent bunch :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Lol!


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> I kick myself and Cry slaps herself, we are a violent bunch :haha:

Just laughed out loud at this and made the cat jump out of her skin!! I do often laugh... honest!!! xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I kick myself and Cry slaps herself, we are a violent bunch :haha:
> 
> Just laughed out loud at this and made the cat jump out of her skin!! I do often laugh... honest!!! xxClick to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## crysshae

Haha. Too funny. Cats are such funny creatures.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> I kick myself and Cry slaps herself, we are a violent bunch :haha:

lol, this made me laugh :)


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for all your kind words. Im not that brave at all. Ibjust hope never have to loose any more. I dont think my heart could cope with it! 

We will all get there ! And the support is an added bonus! 

Got my first smiley face on a cbfm! Im only cd 9 rather confused! Anyone else had this? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I agree. The support is wonderful! I'm loving this thread. You ladies are a great bunch!

I can't really help, as I've never used a cbfm, but I can say I have ovulated as early as CD11 when I was trying for my youngest.


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Thanks for all your kind words. Im not that brave at all. Ibjust hope never have to loose any more. I dont think my heart could cope with it!
> 
> We will all get there ! And the support is an added bonus!
> 
> Got my first smiley face on a cbfm! Im only cd 9 rather confused! Anyone else had this? Xxx

Hopefully that means you're going to ovulate soon :) I haven't used the cbfm before... is it like an opk, or does it give you more advance warning than an opk?


----------



## bluestars

Also meant to say earlier that when i lost the boys the cramps and bleeding where unreal. I had a period for nearly 3 weeks and had cramps for further week or ao. I put that down to everything going back to normal. 

Well it says on the intructions that a smiley face is a fertile day and a flashig smiley face is a really fertile day! My cycle is usually 28-29 days so I presumed I wouldnt ovulate till nearer cd14... 

Used cheapies before and they never came up pos at all so I dont really know what is going on. It said that if my cycle was normal then not to start teating till today but im hoping that I havent ovulated before now and this is the tail end of it! 

Wish I never tested now... I feel anxious haha! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Also meant to say earlier that when i lost the boys the cramps and bleeding where unreal. I had a period for nearly 3 weeks and had cramps for further week or ao. I put that down to everything going back to normal.
> 
> Well it says on the intructions that a smiley face is a fertile day and a flashig smiley face is a really fertile day! My cycle is usually 28-29 days so I presumed I wouldnt ovulate till nearer cd14...
> 
> Used cheapies before and they never came up pos at all so I dont really know what is going on. It said that if my cycle was normal then not to start teating till today but im hoping that I havent ovulated before now and this is the tail end of it!
> 
> Wish I never tested now... I feel anxious haha! Xxx

I'd be willing to bet you haven't ovulated yet.... that would be really really early. It's probably more likely you've caught the beginning of it and will ovulate in a few days :)


----------



## crysshae

^^ Agree


----------



## Nat0609

I don't think you'll have O'd yet, you might O a day or so earlier than you thought though.

I'm wondering about temping but don't think I want the hassle. Like do you have to do it very single day lol? Can't you just do it Monday to Friday :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Lol. That's exactly the way I feel! I set my alarm, temp, and go back to sleep. My thermometer saves my temp, and I enter it when I wake up later. I do skip the weekend right after AF unless I wake up early just because.


----------



## Lindsay109

I don't find temping too much of a hassle...actually I don't even set an alarm. I pretty much always wake up once during the night between about 3 - 6 am so I just temp when I wake up. I know it's not as accurate because the times may be a bit diferent, but I can easily see the pattern on my charts. 

You could probably skip the weekends sometimes, the only time you may not want to is around ovulation where it makes more of a difference in the interpretation.


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Lol. That's exactly the way I feel! I set my alarm, temp, and go back to sleep. My thermometer saves my temp, and I enter it when I wake up later. I do skip the weekend right after AF unless I wake up early just because.

I know this isn't 'best practice' as they say but I just do it when I wake up at weekends (temp that is not baby dancing :haha:!!), I'm still seeing a clear pattern and only had a funny few temps when I was really ill with a bug. I've quite enjoyed temping, feeds my need for information on TTC but it's also something I can't obsese over.

Bluestars - Sounds like you'll get a flashing smiley soon, exciting, you need to get onto the baby dancing!!


xx


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Lol. That's exactly the way I feel! I set my alarm, temp, and go back to sleep. My thermometer saves my temp, and I enter it when I wake up later. I do skip the weekend right after AF unless I wake up early just because.

I like this approach :haha:


----------



## Nina83

> How are you ladies dealing with other people's pregnancies? I was at my office last week and found out one of my co-workers is about 17 weeks pregnant... she is due right around when I would have been. I'm really happy and excited for her, especially because I know they have been trying for a while... but it also makes me feel so so sad. To be honest, I kind of hid from her for the rest of the day so I didn't have to say anything, because I didn't think I would be able to say anything without tears and no one at work knows what happened. The good thing is I usually work in the community so I don't have to go in to the office everyday... but I'll probably see her again sooner or later... I'm just hoping that I will be strong enough at that point to be able to congratulate her without crying.

Ugh, don't get me started...
The girl in the office next to mine is 16 weeks. I should be about 21 weeks now :(
She got knocked up on her honeymoon, when I bet lots of drinking went on. Plus flying. And not planned. Life is most definitely not fair. I hear her make all her appointments and talk about it. I just close my door and cry. She walks past my door every other minute to get stuff from the copier.
The other day I heard her say how she got nervous when she wasn't nauseous one day. That just got the worst of me, I couldn't handle it.It's not fair we actually know the worst could happen feels like.
It doesn't help I couldn't stand her to begin with. She drags her feet and eats LOUD. Chomp chomp chomp... I close my door whenever she eats as well.
I haven't said congrats yet. I might never.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars, I NEVER got a positive with dip strips. I think that wasted a good few months of us TTC. Never got the day right. I started using CB digital and finally got it right after 3 months.
It sound like you're going to O soon!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Ugh, don't get me started...
> The girl in the office next to mine is 16 weeks. I should be about 21 weeks now :(
> She got knocked up on her honeymoon, when I bet lots of drinking went on. Plus flying. And not planned. Life is most definitely not fair. I hear her make all her appointments and talk about it. I just close my door and cry. She walks past my door every other minute to get stuff from the copier.
> The other day I heard her say how she got nervous when she wasn't nauseous one day. That just got the worst of me, I couldn't handle it.It's not fair we actually know the worst could happen feels like.
> It doesn't help I couldn't stand her to begin with. She drags her feet and eats LOUD. Chomp chomp chomp... I close my door whenever she eats as well.
> I haven't said congrats yet. I might never.

Well, I'm glad it's not just me... you're right, life is just not fair. I'm sorry you have to deal with your coworker on a daily basis. The girl I work with is really nice... I think it's just the fact that her timelines are so close to what mine would have been that I'm finding it really hard. And of course, she has no idea of what happened, so has no reason to expect that her little comments might upset me. I don't really want to tell anyone at work either, so I'm just going to have to suck it up (or maybe slap or kick myself, lol). Or maybe just work from home for the next 5 months, haha, although that's not really realistic either.


----------



## Nat0609

Quick update, I'm off to the hospital for bloods. 

Still bleeding but still testing positive xx


----------



## crysshae

Good luck, Nat. I hope it turns out to be good news.


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> How are you ladies dealing with other people's pregnancies? I was at my office last week and found out one of my co-workers is about 17 weeks pregnant... she is due right around when I would have been. I'm really happy and excited for her, especially because I know they have been trying for a while... but it also makes me feel so so sad. To be honest, I kind of hid from her for the rest of the day so I didn't have to say anything, because I didn't think I would be able to say anything without tears and no one at work knows what happened. The good thing is I usually work in the community so I don't have to go in to the office everyday... but I'll probably see her again sooner or later... I'm just hoping that I will be strong enough at that point to be able to congratulate her without crying.
> 
> Ugh, don't get me started...
> The girl in the office next to mine is 16 weeks. I should be about 21 weeks now :(
> She got knocked up on her honeymoon, when I bet lots of drinking went on. Plus flying. And not planned. Life is most definitely not fair. I hear her make all her appointments and talk about it. I just close my door and cry. She walks past my door every other minute to get stuff from the copier.
> The other day I heard her say how she got nervous when she wasn't nauseous one day. That just got the worst of me, I couldn't handle it.It's not fair we actually know the worst could happen feels like.
> It doesn't help I couldn't stand her to begin with. She drags her feet and eats LOUD. Chomp chomp chomp... I close my door whenever she eats as well.
> I haven't said congrats yet. I might never.Click to expand...

I generally ignore the fact that they are pregnant when talks ng to them. To be fair they do the same with me ! Unfortunately I can't avoid them. 



Nat0609 said:


> I don't think you'll have O'd yet, you might O a day or so earlier than you thought though.
> 
> I'm wondering about temping but don't think I want the hassle. Like do you have to do it very single day lol? Can't you just do it Monday to Friday :haha:

I think its supposed to be daily. I do it daily between 8am and 9am. This is my first proper month trying it. 

Also good luck at hosp I will be thinking of you. Xxxx



Nina83 said:


> bluestars, I NEVER got a positive with dip strips. I think that wasted a good few months of us TTC. Never got the day right. I started using CB digital and finally got it right after 3 months.
> It sound like you're going to O soon!!!

Fingers crossed I do! Will give me a bit of reassurance! How are you getting on? Xxx



Nat0609 said:


> Quick update, I'm off to the hospital for bloods.
> 
> Still bleeding but still testing positive xx


----------



## Nina83

Good luck Nat, hope to hear good news!


----------



## Nina83

As the days pass these stupid cramps are turning more and more into constipation cramps. Plus I'm bloated like hell. 
I did have BM the past days, I guess just not enough. Strange because I've been drinking like crazy. 
I'll be hitting the gym tonight, hope that helps.
My cervix is all over the place, yesterday medium soft, last night high and firm, today low and medium. Who the hell knows anymore :( I just want A to come.


----------



## bluestars

I wouldnt know how to test my cervix for any signs and changes ! Maybe gym will help you release tension too might help ! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Quick update, I'm off to the hospital for bloods.
> 
> Still bleeding but still testing positive xx

Good Luck Nat, hope everything's ok, thinking of you xx


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks ladies. Been to the hospital, had the bloods done. Doc will get results this pm or tomorrow morning. If it comes back positive for pregnancy, they'll repeat in 48 hours and compare.

So now we wait......

How is everyone else doing? Anything to report? Xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Thanks ladies. Been to the hospital, had the bloods done. Doc will get results this pm or tomorrow morning. If it comes back positive for pregnancy, they'll repeat in 48 hours and compare.
> 
> So now we wait......
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anything to report? Xx

Hope you get good news Nat. At least one way or another it will provide clarity. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> As the days pass these stupid cramps are turning more and more into constipation cramps. Plus I'm bloated like hell.
> I did have BM the past days, I guess just not enough. Strange because I've been drinking like crazy.
> I'll be hitting the gym tonight, hope that helps.
> My cervix is all over the place, yesterday medium soft, last night high and firm, today low and medium. Who the hell knows anymore :( I just want A to come.

The gym is good therapy, hope you feel better :) Hopefully you won't be stuck in limbo land for much longer.


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Been to the hospital, had the bloods done. Doc will get results this pm or tomorrow morning. If it comes back positive for pregnancy, they'll repeat in 48 hours and compare.
> 
> So now we wait......
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anything to report? Xx
> 
> Hope you get good news Nat. At least one way or another it will provide clarity. Thinking of you.Click to expand...

Thanks huni.

I've got a good bunch of girlies here.

The good news is the bleeding has slowed, for now at least... Xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Thanks ladies. Been to the hospital, had the bloods done. Doc will get results this pm or tomorrow morning. If it comes back positive for pregnancy, they'll repeat in 48 hours and compare.
> 
> So now we wait......
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anything to report? Xx

Not a thing. Getting to the point of starving all day like I usually do in my luteal phase. Drives me crazy.


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Lindsay109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Been to the hospital, had the bloods done. Doc will get results this pm or tomorrow morning. If it comes back positive for pregnancy, they'll repeat in 48 hours and compare.
> 
> So now we wait......
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Anything to report? Xx
> 
> Hope you get good news Nat. At least one way or another it will provide clarity. Thinking of you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks huni.
> 
> I've got a good bunch of girlies here.
> 
> The good news is the bleeding has slowed, for now at least... XxClick to expand...

So glad you're at least getting checked out, try and take it easy (I know that can't be easy with 2 little 'uns to look after) but try and rest up a bit, I've heard that can slow bleeding too. Still got my fingers and toes crossed for you xx

I haven't had any cramping or anything today. This may sound weird but straight after the m/c my boobs started shrinking, but they shrank loads, to the point my skin was wrinkly!! The last week or so they're growing, quite a bit. I would be on rooftops celebrating a BFP had I not noticed this during ovulation, so wondering if the hormones released during ovulation have this effect? They don't feel anywhere near full or hard like they were with my last BFP so not expecting to fall until next cycle at earliest.

xx


----------



## bluestars

Boobs swelling is one of natures natural ways to show the male species :winkwink: when mating time is. Its supposed to attract them... or so ive read/been told! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Boobs swelling is one of natures natural ways to show the male species :winkwink: when mating time is. Its supposed to attract them... or so ive read/been told! Xxx

Well it's definitely attracted my husband!! He mentions it to me everytime he see's me and we do live together!! :haha: And on a positive he's definitely up for baby dancing more, hhhmmmm maybe I should get a boob job done just to get even more baby dancing in...?!:fool:

xx


----------



## bluestars

Hahaha!! They are predicable haha! My OH is the same! Likes to measure them with his hand to "see if they really have grown" ! Haha I see cave man syndrome haha! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I don't know if any of you use OPK's? I have been trying this and temping and yesterday I got a smiley on a cbfm and went to try again today but that wee smiley face is still having about. (Stays for two days , which is annoying!) so I looked out one of my cheapies that I have never had a pos from and got this !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I don't know if any of you use OPK's? I have been trying this and temping and yesterday I got a smiley on a cbfm and went to try again today but that wee smiley face is still having about. (Stays for two days , which is annoying!) so I looked out one of my cheapies that I have never had a pos from and got this !!

Well that's a definite positive OPK! I don't have a cbfm, so not sure when that would change but that's a definite positive OPK, I use the same type. I got mine for 2 days in a row with that sort this month if that helps?

xx


----------



## bluestars

Yeah it helps a lot ! My little caveman will be delighted! Haha thank you Aleeah! I hope it does last two days! Haha this is my first positive opk! I'm only cd 10 as well xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Yeah it helps a lot ! My little caveman will be delighted! Haha thank you Aleeah! I hope it does last two days! Haha this is my first positive opk! I'm only cd 10 as well xxx

I got my first positive OPK ever last week, I'll be honest it was one of the last ones in a pack of 50 but the euphoria of getting a positive was awesome! I rode on the crest of that wave for days!! I'm so pleased for you, now let him drag you to the bedroom and dance away!!:happydance:

Good luck xx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it helps a lot ! My little caveman will be delighted! Haha thank you Aleeah! I hope it does last two days! Haha this is my first positive opk! I'm only cd 10 as well xxx
> 
> I got my first positive OPK ever last week, I'll be honest it was one of the last ones in a pack of 50 but the euphoria of getting a positive was awesome! I rode on the crest of that wave for days!! I'm so pleased for you, now let him drag you to the bedroom and dance away!!:happydance:
> 
> Good luck xxClick to expand...

Haha! I am rather delighted! Still haven't chucked it away! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

That's defo a pos OPK, get off here and get some sexy time done instead  xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol about the boobs growing! All men are really the same when it comes down to it, aren't they? :haha:

Congratulations on your first positive OPKs. I bet that is exciting. I've only used the samples that were sent with pregnancy tests I ordered, so I've never had a positive. I might need to get some now. 

I'm glad your bleeding has slowed, Nat. Fingers crossed you will get great news soon!


----------



## Nat0609

I'm already an E cup so don't worry about boob size :haha: 

Thanks hun. I have one FRER left for FMU tomorrow so I'm praying its darker and I'll have some indication on how things are going.

If its more faint then I'll know xx


----------



## bluestars

Thank you! I will be as soon as he is in from work haha ! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Good morning ladies.

This mornings test is slightly darker but not significantly so. Blood test results due today xx


----------



## bluestars

How is the bleeding Nat? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Still bleeding but definite progression with my tests

I think they class "heavy" as soaking a pad an hour. I'm not soaking pads or even filling them but steadily bleeding xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Still bleeding but definite progression with my tests
> 
> I think they class "heavy" as soaking a pad an hour. I'm not soaking pads or even filling them but steadily bleeding xx

Is that a usual bleed for you? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

It's bright red which can't be good. Period is normally dark. No pain or cramping though xx


----------



## Nina83

Hang in there hun ((hugs))


----------



## Nat0609

I'm not classing myself as pregnant unless or until I've had the bloods back, repeated tomorrow, they've doubled and i've stopped bleeding! xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> I'm not classing myself as pregnant unless or until I've had the bloods back, repeated tomorrow, they've doubled and i've stopped bleeding! xx

What has doubled mrs? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

HCG xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> I'm not classing myself as pregnant unless or until I've had the bloods back, repeated tomorrow, they've doubled and i've stopped bleeding! xx

Good luck, thinking of you! I take it they won't do a scan this early either, as unlikely to see anything?

Hope it's good news xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not classing myself as pregnant unless or until I've had the bloods back, repeated tomorrow, they've doubled and i've stopped bleeding! xx
> 
> Good luck, thinking of you! I take it they won't do a scan this early either, as unlikely to see anything?
> 
> Hope it's good news xxClick to expand...

Nothing visible on a scan until levels are 1000/2000 and I'm probably at about 20 lol. Doc thinks I'm 3-4 weeks xx


----------



## crysshae

No news yet??


----------



## Nat0609

6???????????? My level yesterday was 6!

Repeat on Monday. Doesn't look good.

How could my test be darker today though? Puzzling! Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> 6???????????? My level yesterday was 6!
> 
> Repeat on Monday. Doesn't look good.
> 
> How could my test be darker today though? Puzzling! Xx

I'm sorry hun.

You'll need to educate me on the numbers thing as I've no idea what that means! :blush:

Do you think it might still be leftover from last pregnancy? (I don't even know if that's possible!) xx


----------



## crysshae

That is strange that the test was even picking it up. You have some extra sensitive ones. Do you think maybe it's just leftover from your miscarriage then?


----------



## Nina83

Nat, my first beta came back at 7. I was super surprised because I had been getting faint positives for a couple of days.
The numbers HAVE to start somewhere.
Retest, could you maybe retest on Friday so you can have a calmer weekend?
I also do NOT believe my MC happened because of low numbers to begin with, because they did double (tested 3 times) within 36 hours. Some little ones are just late bloomers ((hugs))


----------



## Nat0609

I don't think it's left over as I had negative tests before they turned positive again. Doctor thinks new pregnancy too but most likely not a viable one. 

I think chemical personally but if it is chemical I don't understand why my tests are getting darker.

Thanks Nina, we'll see what the numbers are like on Monday xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I don't think it's left over as I had negative tests before they turned positive again. Doctor thinks new pregnancy too but most likely not a viable one.
> 
> I think chemical personally but if it is chemical I don't understand why my tests are getting darker.
> 
> Thanks Nina, we'll see what the numbers are like on Monday xx

Yeah. I've heard chemicals go away after you get your period. I guess everyone is different though. Possible it's just really, really early with crazy sensitive tests, and since your test was darker this morning, maybe today could've been the doubling day.


----------



## Nat0609

I got a pos on a Tesco test today and I believe they are 25 sensitivity so it must have gone up from yesterday. I think the FRER is 12.5 xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I got a pos on a Tesco test today and I believe they are 25 sensitivity so it must have gone up from yesterday. I think the FRER is 12.5 xx

That definitely sounds promising. You said you bled with your other pregnancies?


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I got a pos on a Tesco test today and I believe they are 25 sensitivity so it must have gone up from yesterday. I think the FRER is 12.5 xx
> 
> That definitely sounds promising. You said you bled with your other pregnancies?Click to expand...

Yes but later in the pregnancy. 

I've tried to work it out and think I could possibly be only 15 dpo today.

I got pos OPKs from 22 to 25 June, cramping on 25 June and then negative OPK on 26 June.

If I O'd after the last pos OPK I'd only be 15 dpo today. If I O'd after the first I'd be 18 dpo :shrug:

It's all very confusing xx


----------



## crysshae

Hopefully your next blood tests will give you definitive answers.


----------



## Nat0609

Fingers crossed. I think I've finally managed to capture a pic where you can see its clearly pos.

This is SMU today xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Fingers crossed. I think I've finally managed to capture a pic where you can see its clearly pos.
> 
> This is SMU today xx

I can see that line, and it's a different type of test. Makes you wonder if the lab messed up; doesn't it?


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. I think I've finally managed to capture a pic where you can see its clearly pos.
> 
> This is SMU today xx
> 
> I can see that line, and it's a different type of test. Makes you wonder if the lab messed up; doesn't it?Click to expand...

I suppose it's possible, anything is possible. Roll on Monday lol xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I suppose it's possible, anything is possible. Roll on Monday lol xx

You'll be crazy by then, and we'll all be crazy with you. 

It's just hard to wrap my head around any of those tests picking up a 6.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it's possible, anything is possible. Roll on Monday lol xx
> 
> You'll be crazy by then, and we'll all be crazy with you.
> 
> It's just hard to wrap my head around any of those tests picking up a 6.Click to expand...

Welcome to how I'm feeling huni :wacko:

:dohh: :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Fingers crossed. I think I've finally managed to capture a pic where you can see its clearly pos.
> 
> This is SMU today xx

I can definitely see that line too.... hopefully you'll get good news on monday :)


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed. I think I've finally managed to capture a pic where you can see its clearly pos.
> 
> This is SMU today xx
> 
> I can see that line, and it's a different type of test. Makes you wonder if the lab messed up; doesn't it?Click to expand...

I see it clearly too and I'm on my phone. Good luck, really hope you get some positive news xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Not much progression today. I'm worried about possible ectopic. I've not had a glaring BFP yet xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Not much progression today. I'm worried about possible ectopic. I've not had a glaring BFP yet xx

Can you speak to your doctor or hospital? I can only share my experience as that's all I know, I had a chemical a few years ago and the pregnancy tests before the bleeding were very positive. I never tested after xx


----------



## Nat0609

I don't think chemical because its still pos after the bleeding and think most people find that once the bleeding has started bfn. I'm going to call the Doctor later xx


----------



## Nat0609

Tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nat0609

Invert so its easier to see...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bluestars

Hey sorry stayed away yesterday. I see a little bit of a line on the later tests. When are you seeing doc again? Have you tested today? 

Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Invert so its easier to see...

I do agree, doesn't really sound like a chemical to me. I'm a little worried for to be honest, as if it's an ectopic you need to get it sorted asap. They thought I was having an ectopic last m/c and I walked in from A&E and the doctor's took it really seriously, did lots to make sure it wasn't before letting me go home. They wanted to keep me in but as soon as I knew it wasn't ectopic I wanted to be at home for a natural m/c.

I'll be thinking about you and saying a little prayer for you hun, just please speak to the doctors xx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Hey sorry stayed away yesterday. I see a little bit of a line on the later tests. When are you seeing doc again? Have you tested today?
> 
> Xxx

Repeat bloods are Monday. 

The bottom test on the invert picture is today's xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Invert so its easier to see...
> 
> I do agree, doesn't really sound like a chemical to me. I'm a little worried for to be honest, as if it's an ectopic you need to get it sorted asap. They thought I was having an ectopic last m/c and I walked in from A&E and the doctor's took it really seriously, did lots to make sure it wasn't before letting me go home. They wanted to keep me in but as soon as I knew it wasn't ectopic I wanted to be at home for a natural m/c.
> 
> I'll be thinking about you and saying a little prayer for you hun, just please speak to the doctors xxClick to expand...

I'm getting worried too but the Doctor didn't seem concerned since I'm not in any pain xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Invert so its easier to see...
> 
> I do agree, doesn't really sound like a chemical to me. I'm a little worried for to be honest, as if it's an ectopic you need to get it sorted asap. They thought I was having an ectopic last m/c and I walked in from A&E and the doctor's took it really seriously, did lots to make sure it wasn't before letting me go home. They wanted to keep me in but as soon as I knew it wasn't ectopic I wanted to be at home for a natural m/c.
> 
> I'll be thinking about you and saying a little prayer for you hun, just please speak to the doctors xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm getting worried too but the Doctor didn't seem concerned since I'm not in any pain xxClick to expand...

But they haven't done any scans or anything? I was having a serious amount of pain to one side I suppose, so maybe that's why ectopic was suspected. Just keep an eye on it and any sign of pain go to A&E xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Invert so its easier to see...
> 
> I do agree, doesn't really sound like a chemical to me. I'm a little worried for to be honest, as if it's an ectopic you need to get it sorted asap. They thought I was having an ectopic last m/c and I walked in from A&E and the doctor's took it really seriously, did lots to make sure it wasn't before letting me go home. They wanted to keep me in but as soon as I knew it wasn't ectopic I wanted to be at home for a natural m/c.
> 
> I'll be thinking about you and saying a little prayer for you hun, just please speak to the doctors xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm getting worried too but the Doctor didn't seem concerned since I'm not in any pain xxClick to expand...
> 
> But they haven't done any scans or anything? I was having a serious amount of pain to one side I suppose, so maybe that's why ectopic was suspected. Just keep an eye on it and any sign of pain go to A&E xxClick to expand...

They've not done a scan as nothing is visible until the hCG levels are in the thousands. He can't diagnose anything just on the one beta. If Mondays beta is iffy or I start to get pain I think they'll do a scan at that stage xx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's not the worst. :hugs: Let us know what the doctor says when you call him.


----------



## Nat0609

Doctor said to sit tight until Monday unless I get any pain :-/ xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Doctor said to sit tight until Monday unless I get any pain :-/ xx

Easier said than done! I feel your pain, don't you find we don't get the best care for things like this in the UK? I'd pay to get someone to look at me but where do you start?!?!

xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor said to sit tight until Monday unless I get any pain :-/ xx
> 
> Easier said than done! I feel your pain, don't you find we don't get the best care for things like this in the UK? I'd pay to get someone to look at me but where do you start?!?!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

It's hard because there isn't really anything the doctor can do either way and I know that. He can't make a diagnosis on one beta. They said even though it was low on Tuesday it could potentially be in the thousands by Monday or its dropped to 0 or only risen a little in which of any of the scenarios he can make a diagnosis. However, I do feel like I've just been left to stew xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor said to sit tight until Monday unless I get any pain :-/ xx
> 
> Easier said than done! I feel your pain, don't you find we don't get the best care for things like this in the UK? I'd pay to get someone to look at me but where do you start?!?!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> It's hard because there isn't really anything the doctor can do either way and I know that. He can't make a diagnosis on one beta. They said even though it was low on Tuesday it could potentially be in the thousands by Monday or its dropped to 0 or only risen a little in which of any of the scenarios he can make a diagnosis. However, I do feel like I've just been left to stew xxClick to expand...

That is the problem here, they do just leave you to deal with it. I've still not had AF, now CD 55! Doc wouldn't do anything BUT at least I got positive OPK's now back at 8dpo as FF moved my crosshairs by a day :wacko:

xx


----------



## crysshae

I would've thought they would check you again sooner since they are supposed to double every 48-72 hours...at least Friday would be better than Monday. 

We pay dearly for healthcare over here, but since being on BnB and hearing some of the complaints y'all have, I think I appreciate it more.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I would've thought they would check you again sooner since they are supposed to double every 48-72 hours...at least Friday would be better than Monday.
> 
> We pay dearly for healthcare over here, but since being on BnB and hearing some of the complaints y'all have, I think I appreciate it more.

The recommendation from the lab was repeat in 4 days which would have been Saturday so they are leaving me until Monday :growlmad: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> I would've thought they would check you again sooner since they are supposed to double every 48-72 hours...at least Friday would be better than Monday.
> 
> We pay dearly for healthcare over here, but since being on BnB and hearing some of the complaints y'all have, I think I appreciate it more.
> 
> The recommendation from the lab was repeat in 4 days which would have been Saturday so they are leaving me until Monday :growlmad: xxClick to expand...

Sorry you have to wait until monday, that sounds like torture. It's good that you're not having any pain... hopefully whatever is going on is not an ectopic. Hang in there!


----------



## Nat0609

Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx

I'm so sorry Nat, I'm sure your body will bounce back really quickly and you'll get your beautiful rainbow.

Just want to give you a hug!:hugs: (and squeeze your gorgeous babies!! They're so cute, everytime you post I see their little faces and just want to squeeze their cheeks! Mind you, I hated people doing that to me as a child and I have fat cheeks, so it happened a lot!!)

xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx

I don't blame you. My doctor told me to wait until I had my first period. It was so hard for me to watch O go by, but I did, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx
> 
> I'm so sorry Nat, I'm sure your body will bounce back really quickly and you'll get your beautiful rainbow.
> 
> Just want to give you a hug!:hugs: (and squeeze your gorgeous babies!! They're so cute, everytime you post I see their little faces and just want to squeeze their cheeks! Mind you, I hated people doing that to me as a child and I have fat cheeks, so it happened a lot!!)
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you huni, you made me smile xx


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx
> 
> I don't blame you. My doctor told me to wait until I had my first period. It was so hard for me to watch O go by, but I did, and I'm glad I did.Click to expand...

It's necessary I think. I need to get myself back to normal.

I'm thinking more and more about temping so I know exactly where I am in future xx


----------



## crysshae

I love charting...everything except I get up at 5:30 a.m. during the week and I hate having to take my temp at that time on the weekend. Lol. But I usually go back to sleep pretty easily. 

Remember it doesn't show you where you are but where you've been...so to speak. But if you know when you usually ovulate or use OPKs, then BD regularly during that time and use charting to confirm ovulation, keep up with symptoms, how you feel, etc... After a couple months, you'll see your personal pattern. If you do decide to do it and you have any questions, I'll help in any way I can.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girlies. I think I'm going to take at least one cycle off TTC after this. I think my body needs a break xx
> 
> I don't blame you. My doctor told me to wait until I had my first period. It was so hard for me to watch O go by, but I did, and I'm glad I did.Click to expand...
> 
> It's necessary I think. I need to get myself back to normal.
> 
> I'm thinking more and more about temping so I know exactly where I am in future xxClick to expand...


I would definitely suggest giving temping a try - I have found it very helpful for figuring out my own patterns and knowing when I usually ovulate. Kinda gives me a sense of control and makes me feel like I'm doing something to help with ttc. I started when I first came off birth control so I could figure out what my body was doing, and I have carried on... especially now, post m/c I find it helpful so I have some idea of what my body is doing.


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I haven't been around for a week as we've been in haven in Scarborough, had a lovey week, just what I needed. I took a test last Sunday and it still had a faint line, the doctor said I'm to take another this Sunday and if there's still a line I've got to go in for blood test. Fingers crossed its negative! Then I'm just waiting for af to show up and try again. 
Once I get home later on I'm going to try and catch up xx


----------



## Nat0609

I think I'll give it a go ladies. Just as soon as I find out what my body is doing at the moment :wacko: xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> I think I'll give it a go ladies. Just as soon as I find out what my body is doing at the moment :wacko: xx

Have you had anymore bleeding? My advice if you do seriously suspect an ectopic is to go to A&E. They won't be able to do anything there, so will just take you up to the EPU anyway, I wasn't sat in A&E for long at all, as they knew they couldn't do anything and at least was seen to and dealt with in the EPU (albeit that took all day, waiting on blood tests and then waiting for the ultrasound).

xx


----------



## crysshae

x_WelshGirl_x said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? I haven't been around for a week as we've been in haven in Scarborough, had a lovey week, just what I needed. I took a test last Sunday and it still had a faint line, the doctor said I'm to take another this Sunday and if there's still a line I've got to go in for blood test. Fingers crossed its negative! Then I'm just waiting for af to show up and try again.
> Once I get home later on I'm going to try and catch up xx

Sounds like you had fun. I wish we could plan a vacation this year. 



Nat0609 said:


> I think I'll give it a go ladies. Just as soon as I find out what my body is doing at the moment :wacko: xx

I hope you get some peace of mind soon.


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'll give it a go ladies. Just as soon as I find out what my body is doing at the moment :wacko: xx
> 
> Have you had anymore bleeding? My advice if you do seriously suspect an ectopic is to go to A&E. They won't be able to do anything there, so will just take you up to the EPU anyway, I wasn't sat in A&E for long at all, as they knew they couldn't do anything and at least was seen to and dealt with in the EPU (albeit that took all day, waiting on blood tests and then waiting for the ultrasound).
> 
> xxClick to expand...

No no more bleeding, no pain.

The problem is that where I live we have 2 hospitals. A&E is in one and the EPAU is in the other so I'd have to go to one side of the city to the A&E and back to the other side to the EPAU. 

If I get any pain I'll go straight to A&E but if not I might as well wait for my GP to refer me up to the EPAU.

I personally think I've miscarried and the hCG has dropped in my blood but not y urine xx


----------



## bluestars

Glad you had a lovely time away WelshGirl!! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Today's test. Top.

I've phoned the OOH Doctor.

Scan at 11.30 am xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## LucyLake

Hi Nat0609, I really am thinking of you, just read about what's happening. Hope this ends up being your sticky bean <3. 

I wanted to echo what the other lovely ladies said about temping. It leaves no doubt and helps you feel better that you're o'ing. In my case, I knew exactly what days to bd and how to read my OPK's as a result. It also tells you things so you don't have to wait to find out. For instance, if it dips below your coverline post-ovulation, but you get a BFP, you're more likely to have an MC. <3 huge hugs


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Today's test. Top.
> 
> I've phoned the OOH Doctor.
> 
> Scan at 11.30 am xx

I'm so glad they are going to get you in. Please let us know what you find out.


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks ladies. 

Inconclusive at the moment. Nothing visible in uterus or tubes. Had repeat bloods done today and they are taking bloods Monday too. 

Should get the results in an hour or so xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Inconclusive at the moment. Nothing visible in uterus or tubes. Had repeat bloods done today and they are taking bloods Monday too.
> 
> Should get the results in an hour or so xx

How are you holding up Nat? xx


----------



## Nat0609

Ok I guess. I just feel like I'm going insane. I took all my tests with me lol!

When the bloods come back I'll have more of an idea xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Ok I guess. I just feel like I'm going insane. I took all my tests with me lol!
> 
> When the bloods come back I'll have more of an idea xx

Did they give you any suggestions as to what it could be ? xxx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Ok I guess. I just feel like I'm going insane. I took all my tests with me lol!
> 
> When the bloods come back I'll have more of an idea xx

I can only imagine how crazy you must feel right now. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

Right so firstly I was told my first beta wrong. It wasn't 6 at all!

It was 3! Yes, just 3! So I got positive pregnancy tests with a beta of 3 it would appear.

The good news is the level is now 31 which is still low but is a doubling time of 30 hours. Repeat Beta in a week when hopefully by then it'll be high enough for me to be scanned again.

So, for the meantime at least, I am pregnant again! Xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat, that's great news! 30 hours is still good doubling time
How many DPO are you?
3?! Wow, that's odd. Under 5 isn't considered pregnant, so that's quite deceiving!


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, that's great news! 30 hours is still good doubling time
> How many DPO are you?
> 3?! Wow, that's odd. Under 5 isn't considered pregnant, so that's quite deceiving!

I've no idea. I *think* I'm about 17 dpo.

When she said it was 3 I said well isn't under 5 classed as not pregnant and she said my EPAU classes over 2 as pregnant.

I was supposed to have a repeat on Monday but because its doubled in less than 48 hours they are repeating next week instead now.

It's all very strange, I must get hCG in my pee before my blood?? Is that even possible lol? Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Nat, that's great news! 30 hours is still good doubling time
> How many DPO are you?
> 3?! Wow, that's odd. Under 5 isn't considered pregnant, so that's quite deceiving!
> 
> I've no idea. I *think* I'm about 17 dpo.
> 
> When she said it was 3 I said well isn't under 5 classed as not pregnant and she said my EPAU classes over 2 as pregnant.
> 
> I was supposed to have a repeat on Monday but because its doubled in less than 48 hours they are repeating next week instead now.
> 
> It's all very strange, I must get hCG in my pee before my blood?? Is that even possible lol? XxClick to expand...

So pleased for you Nat, I actually started crying when I read your post!! (I seem to be very emotional.... hhhmmmm more than that later...!) I'm so pleased for you, you've all been so supportive and I feel like I want us all to get our BFP's. Praying for a tough little sticky bean for you xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Nat, that's great news! 30 hours is still good doubling time
> How many DPO are you?
> 3?! Wow, that's odd. Under 5 isn't considered pregnant, so that's quite deceiving!
> 
> I've no idea. I *think* I'm about 17 dpo.
> 
> When she said it was 3 I said well isn't under 5 classed as not pregnant and she said my EPAU classes over 2 as pregnant.
> 
> I was supposed to have a repeat on Monday but because its doubled in less than 48 hours they are repeating next week instead now.
> 
> It's all very strange, I must get hCG in my pee before my blood?? Is that even possible lol? XxClick to expand...
> 
> So pleased for you Nat, I actually started crying when I read your post!! (I seem to be very emotional.... hhhmmmm more than that later...!) I'm so pleased for you, you've all been so supportive and I feel like I want us all to get our BFP's. Praying for a tough little sticky bean for you xxClick to expand...

You've got me going now :cry:

It's been a tough and emotional ride and I think there are more tough times ahead but if we stick together and stay strong in time we'll all be swooping pics of our rainbow newborns xx


----------



## Aleeah

Me and hubby raided the bathroom cabinet and discovered my stash of pregnancy tests! I had 4 FRER's, 2 Clearblue and 3 normal ones, so I thought why not just do one now....

I'm 10 dpo and got a :bfp: :wohoo:! It's not a Fat positive I'd say as it's not as dark as I'd like but I guess I am only 10dpo and I should just accept it won't be that dark yet. Hubby's excited, I'm SO nervous, it's only been 9 weeks since my last miscarriage and no AF.

I'd like to stick around as have got so close to you all and hopefully can help when anyone needs to vent and to see all the other BFP's coming in because they will!!

Baby dust to you all...:dust:

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







FRER 13-07-13.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bluestars

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you Nat. And you ladies! Surely we will get there soon! 
Aleeah hoping the emotional side is a sticky bean! Got another pos opk today flashy smiley face on cbfm ! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Omg Aleeah huge congratulations! ! Thats fantastic! Certainly looks like a :bfp: to me!!! Please do stick about ! Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Congrats Aleeah! I'm so happy for you guys :)
I knew your chart looked great!!!


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Me and hubby raided the bathroom cabinet and discovered my stash of pregnancy tests! I had 4 FRER's, 2 Clearblue and 3 normal ones, so I thought why not just do one now....
> 
> I'm 10 dpo and got a :bfp: :wohoo:! It's not a Fat positive I'd say as it's not as dark as I'd like but I guess I am only 10dpo and I should just accept it won't be that dark yet. Hubby's excited, I'm SO nervous, it's only been 9 weeks since my last miscarriage and no AF.
> 
> I'd like to stick around as have got so close to you all and hopefully can help when anyone needs to vent and to see all the other BFP's coming in because they will!!
> 
> Baby dust to you all...:dust:
> 
> xxxxx

Congrats hun. I'd say that's a big FAT pos.

Yes please stick around and keep us updated.

Sticky :dust: to you x x x x


----------



## Aleeah

Thank you ladies! Still can't quite believe it, will call docs Monday and see what they can do (probably not much!) they did say they'd do blood tests when I got a positive though. The stupid part of me is thinking it's leftover stuff but then I know I got negatives on a FRER over a month ago. Doesn't seem real so will be casual about it for now.

Anyway how are you all doing ladies?xxx


----------



## bluestars

Well I got another positive opk today! Hoping for another tomorrow along with a temperature drop. If the temperature doesnt drop does that mean I havent ovulated? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, there's a lot of exciting news in here :)

Huge congrats to Nat and Aleeah - I really hope this is a rainbow baby for you both!!

As for me, got a postiive OPK today which is good news - I've got my fingers crossed for this cycle.

Blue, if you ovulate your temp should go up. Some people get a temp drop before ovulation, but not everyone :)


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful news, Nat! 

Congratulations, Aleeah! 

I pray these are both of your take home babies. 

Bluestars - sometimes my temp drops and sometimes it goes up at ovulation. It doesn't have to drop. Good luck!


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks everyone.

Some good news in this thread the last few days what with pos OPKs and pos HPTs :dust:

I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I know my Betas are super low. I'm thinking that if they continue with a 30 hour doubling then they should be nearly 2,000 by next Sat which would be more encouraging xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Some good news in this thread the last few days what with pos OPKs and pos HPTs :dust:
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I know my Betas are super low. I'm thinking that if they continue with a 30 hour doubling then they should be nearly 2,000 by next Sat which would be more encouraging xx

I have all my fingers and toes crossed !! I hope this is your rainbow! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm not sure whats going on right now.
I got 2 semi positive OPK the other day, this morning nothing. Just went to the bathroom, cervix is high and soft, and I got some light pink spotting.
I hope AF is on it's way (don't want to sound too pathetic and hope it's implantation, my chart seriously says otherwise, but you guys know how pathetic I am!). I'm guessing the OPK were just detecting AF. 
Hmm, we'll see...


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> I'm not sure whats going on right now.
> I got 2 semi positive OPK the other day, this morning nothing. Just went to the bathroom, cervix is high and soft, and I got some light pink spotting.
> I hope AF is on it's way (don't want to sound too pathetic and hope it's implantation, my chart seriously says otherwise, but you guys know how pathetic I am!). I'm guessing the OPK were just detecting AF.
> Hmm, we'll see...

You don't sound pathetic, expect the worst hope for the best.

If AF is coming then great, back to CD1 and a new start.

If its implantation then even better :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> I'm not sure whats going on right now.
> I got 2 semi positive OPK the other day, this morning nothing. Just went to the bathroom, cervix is high and soft, and I got some light pink spotting.
> I hope AF is on it's way (don't want to sound too pathetic and hope it's implantation, my chart seriously says otherwise, but you guys know how pathetic I am!). I'm guessing the OPK were just detecting AF.
> Hmm, we'll see...

Nine see on your chart why doesnt ff tepl you when they think you have ovulated? Mine hasnt got the lines that join either. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Nine see on your chart why doesnt ff tepl you when they think you have ovulated? Mine hasnt got the lines that join either. Xxx

It didn't detect ovulation because my temps didn't really go up like they're supposed to post O.
I'm slightly cramping now, I'm happy something is happening.
I'm still nauseated beyond belief though :(


----------



## bluestars

Do you think thats why mine hasnt detected ? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-07-14-12-18-23.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nina83

Probably ((hugs)) but it looks like you got a positive today as well, if it stays up for more than 3 days you'll probably get crosshairs.


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> Probably ((hugs)) but it looks like you got a positive today as well, if it stays up for more than 3 days you'll probably get crosshairs.

Im not really good at all of this!! Is it after the pos opks that i will ovulate? or should ovulate?xxx


----------



## Nina83

If you have a rise in temps, which you should have after you get a +OPK (the next day or day after) it means you've ovulated.
You ovulate _after_ the +OPK.


----------



## Aleeah

Looks like everyone's making progress ladies, good news!

Nina - You don't sound pathetic at all! It's horrible that we've all gone through the experience of miscarriage and it brings out different emotions but remember we've all probably thought the same thing about ourselves at some point, so you can say whatever you like guaranteed we'll all understand and help you through! I think Nat summed it up beautifully, expect the worst but hope for the best :hugs: x

Bluestars - It does look like you'll be ovulating soon, fingers crossed for your temp increases :flower: x

Lindsay - So pleased you got a positive OPK! Now go get some baby dancing fun!!:happydance:

Crysshae - How are you getting on? Whereabouts are you in your cycle now?

Nat - Hang in there, fingers and toes crossed your beta's keep coming up, the waiting is horrible but all we can do is hope in the interim. 

I got a Doppler I'd ordered arrive a week after the miscarriage, I'd ordered it the day before the miscarriage as felt I'd left it long enough and the baby was ok. The day it arrived my heart broke so bad, I wanted to send it back or give it away as believed I would never need it but my husband secretly hid it. He pulled it out today with a huge grin! Why is it us women just don't seem to be as hopeful as men, when planning holidays this year he kept saying you'll be pregnant again by then, and I got so angry everytime he said it as I didn't believe I would be. I still don't but hoping some of his enthusiasm wears off on me.

Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah said:


> Looks like everyone's making progress ladies, good news!
> 
> Nina - You don't sound pathetic at all! It's horrible that we've all gone through the experience of miscarriage and it brings out different emotions but remember we've all probably thought the same thing about ourselves at some point, so you can say whatever you like guaranteed we'll all understand and help you through! I think Nat summed it up beautifully, expect the worst but hope for the best :hugs: x
> 
> Bluestars - It does look like you'll be ovulating soon, fingers crossed for your temp increases :flower: x
> 
> Lindsay - So pleased you got a positive OPK! Now go get some baby dancing fun!!:happydance:
> 
> Crysshae - How are you getting on? Whereabouts are you in your cycle now?
> 
> Nat - Hang in there, fingers and toes crossed your beta's keep coming up, the waiting is horrible but all we can do is hope in the interim.
> 
> I got a Doppler I'd ordered arrive a week after the miscarriage, I'd ordered it the day before the miscarriage as felt I'd left it long enough and the baby was ok. The day it arrived my heart broke so bad, I wanted to send it back or give it away as believed I would never need it but my husband secretly hid it. He pulled it out today with a huge grin! Why is it us women just don't seem to be as hopeful as men, when planning holidays this year he kept saying you'll be pregnant again by then, and I got so angry everytime he said it as I didn't believe I would be. I still don't but hoping some of his enthusiasm wears off on me.
> 
> Thinking of you all xxx

You said it perfectly ! We all would have had similar situations and its great we are all there to support each other! 

Hate to say it Aleeah but your man was right hehe your pregnant! Lets all be there by the end of the year! (Hopefully by the end of the cycle right enough! 

And thank you girlies for being to helpful and positive ! 
Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Well I've re-tested this evening and my tests are definitely darkening. I'm struggling to capture good clear pictures but I know IRL they are defo progressing. I know this doubly because I just showed DF my test taken an hour ago and he smiled a big smile. We are both being nonchalant (or trying to be) and not not get our hopes up but I think we might both have a glimmer of hope now my tests are clearly positive not faintly positive. However to put things in perspective, it's a miracle that they were positive at all with a beta of 3!

I'm also getting mildly sore boobs now and a little nausea so hopefully this is a good sign.

Aleeah - I'm glad your hubby kept the Doppler and men are much more enthusiastic as us women as they are for the most part blissfully unaware of the potential pitfalls and sometimes I agree ignorance is bliss!

Bluestars - just relax huni. I know that might seem like an impossible thing to do but just let your body do what it does and just bd regularly all month. 

Xx


----------



## bluestars

I know. Just feels like it isnt happening for me at all! I really should just sit back and relax and have fun with it! We dont see bding as a chore though it usually is spontaneous and fun. 

Just want this soo much! So staying as hopeful and positive as I can ! 

Nat its great to hear your getting some signs let us know how you get on tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I know. Just feels like it isnt happening for me at all! I really should just sit back and relax and have fun with it! We dont see bding as a chore though it usually is spontaneous and fun.
> 
> Just want this soo much! So staying as hopeful and positive as I can !
> 
> Nat its great to hear your getting some signs let us know how you get on tomorrow! Xxx

I really want to see you get a sticky baby, I truly do which is why I'm saying this.

I think you should relax and just keep enjoying your sex life as and when it feels natural and right.

Things normally happen when you least expect them :hugs:

I will do huni, thanks for the support as always :flower: xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> I know. Just feels like it isnt happening for me at all! I really should just sit back and relax and have fun with it! We dont see bding as a chore though it usually is spontaneous and fun.
> 
> Just want this soo much! So staying as hopeful and positive as I can !
> 
> Nat its great to hear your getting some signs let us know how you get on tomorrow! Xxx
> 
> I really want to see you get a sticky baby, I truly do which is why I'm saying this.
> 
> I think you should relax and just keep enjoying your sex life as and when it feels natural and right.
> 
> Things normally happen when you least expect them :hugs:
> 
> I will do huni, thanks for the support as always :flower: xxClick to expand...

I know it was when i least expected it the last time. Its hard to get back to that now though. I am a lot more relaxed this month than all others. Maybe that's why things are going right ! (Pos opks etc). Also Doc's want me to temp to see if I am O'ing cause i have PCOS. Also getting bloods done at cd 21 to see what they say. I'm just trying to understand this charting business. I get excited when i get pos opks so surely that wont be bad for me!! 

OH is ill though this month... on loads of painkillers and antibiotics so im not convinced that his little swimmers will be at their healthiest! But still hes up for Dancing :blush:

How are the kids Nat? 

How are you feeling Aleeah and Nina?

xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat - that's great news that the test are darkening. I've still got my fingers crossed for you :)

Nina - I agree with Nat, hope for the best, expect the worst. You certainly don't sound pathetic, this is a hard journey and there is nothing wrong with hoping. If it is AF then at least you know where you stand and you can start fresh with a new cycle :)

Blue - if your temp goes up, your chart will probably have the lines on it in another 3 days. I think FF waits for 3 higher temps before putting in the lines. The positive OPK's are a great sign!

Aleeah - it's a good thing your hubby hid the doppler, you'll be glad of it in a few weeks! I think men are more positive about things like this this... hopefully you're hubby will continue to be right and his enthusiasm will wear off on you :)

I got another positive OPK today, so lots of BD, lol. Hopefully temp will rise tomorrow or the next day to confirm ovulation.


----------



## crysshae

Nina - Are you sure you're not ovulating? High soft cervix and low temps and spotting could very well be signs of O.

Aleeah - I hope you can begin to enjoy your pregnancy for this rainbow baby very soon! PMA! So glad your DH was right.

Nat - I'm so glad your tests are darkening. Maybe you were not as far from O as you thought? Can't wait to hear about that 2000+ beta you'll get next week!

Blue and Lindsay - Good luck catching that egg! I hope your charts give you confirmation soon. 

AFM - I'm 10 dpo today. Went out with my sister and daughters for a pedicure and lunch. Nice relaxing day. I finally faced the pregnancy tests from my miscarriage and threw them away today. I'm ready to start over. AF should arrive Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Nina83

I actually had this strong weird feeling yesterday when I was walking home from work. My instincts have been working overtime since I first conceived, and I've been pretty much right about them most times.
I POAS when I got home, 9dpo, still very early, but this is what I got. My urine wasn't that concentrated, but I'm not looking for excuses or whatever. I saw the color and still felt the need to try.
I'm not sure if it is the reflection of the control line, or what. There is red dye very visible on the top ridge of the strip, where the second line should be. As time goes by the second line is blurry, but more visible. Which could mean evap.
I'm very lightly spotting, light pink, no more than during wipes pretty much. I'm cramping on my right side, during AF I always cramp on my left, and when I was pregnant on my right.
I have no clue as to what's going on, I'm pretty much ready for anything.
Is it strange the only thing I'm worried right now is my doctors reaction, if this is a positive, he told us to try and wait! 
Anyways, 9dpo- implantation spotting is possible. I'm only 23 days after the miscarriage, but previously got AF 24 days after D&C. 
I know hormones can mess things up- maybe that's why my chart is crazy? or maybe that's why I'm spotting. I'm also thinking, if Nat got a +HPT with a HCG of 3, maybe my levels have gone under 5, but still not 0- and it's picking up old HCG? But the test I did the other day, before I took blood was stark white.
Time will tell I guess! (sorry for rambling on!)
(Oh, and BTW, according to countdown to pregnancy, 31 think it's a positive, 5 think negative...)
 



Attached Files:







invert.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 7









curves.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys - sounds like a nice relaxing day :) Good for you for facing the pregnancy tests... I still haven't done that, although did look at them this weekend thinking I should do it soon. It's hard.

Nina - I can kinda see a shadow on that test - does it have colour? I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's good news for you. I guess only time will tell. Hopefully you'll know where you stand it a few days hun :)


----------



## Nat0609

Good morning my lovely ladies

Blue - I know it's hard babe :hugs: the temping is good as it allows you to know what is going on with your body. I'm not convinced by OPKs though. I've had 4 negatives out of 20 tests! I don't think they work particularly well for everyone. Good luck with the dancing, your poor ill DH!

Nina - my tests were all shadowy/indent looking at first like yours. Are you going to re-test?

Al - how are you feeling?

Cry - Great on dealing with the tests. It shows you are stronger now and moving forward :hugs:

Linds - throw them out huni, its just torture.

AFM test was pos almost straight away this morning so hopefully moving I'm the right direction. I have some digis coming today and I got bfn on those last week. They are sensitive to 50 so if I get BFP today I'll know my levels are going up.

Send me sticky dust ladies xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat- :dust:
Sending you lots of sticky vibes! Are you getting blood taken today again?

The spotting has gotten slightly stronger, although I wouldn't call it "strong" The cramps are more ehh. Definitly not AF cramps. Mostly the sharp pain on my right.
I might retest this evening. I am not expecting anything, but would be thrilled if it's positive.


----------



## Nat0609

I'm praying for you Nina, a third unexpected BFP in this thread would be awesome! Xx

ETA repeat bloods aren't while Saturday now. They said as they'd increased and more than doubled they wanted a repeat in a week instead of 48 hours


----------



## Nat0609

Top Saturday
Middle last night
Bottom fmu
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Nina83

Are you getting a "pregnant" with a digital yet?
I'd try a regular test- not an IC.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Are you getting a "pregnant" with a digital yet?
> I'd try a regular test- not an IC.

I've got one coming with my groceries between 10 and 11. FX xx


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

How are you all today? 

Blue - I know it sounds like a cliche and I know it's the hardest thing ever to do but just try and relax and go with the flow. Remember I wasn't getting AF after my m/c and my doc told me to relax, hence the shopping trip! Really praying you get a BFP [-o&lt;xx

Lindsay - So pleased you got a second positive OPK, remember I got 2 days worth in a row too and we only really baby danced those 2 days near the positive OPKs so fingers and toes crossed this is the cycle that gets your rainbow :dust:xx

Crysshae - Glad you're moving on and so jealous of the salon visit, I'm desperately wanting a shoulder massage but when hubby tries it feels like I'm being beaten up!! He's very heavy handed!! Thinking I might book into a salon too, my boobs have definitely got bigger and were an E cup to start with, I'm tiny everywhere else so you can imagine my shoulders killing me...!:wacko: Really hope you get a BFP in no time at all xx

Nina - Your test looks positive to me!! Are you going to do a FRER soon? So excited for you, think I might pop if we get another BFP today, I can't take all the excitement ladies!!\\:D/xx

Nat - I'm going to be clock watching waiting and praying to see your update now, so please let us know as soon as you do!! I nearly posted to you girls before I told hubby !! :haha:He told me it was like I was having an affair with my online friends!! :laugh2:

So update, my temp dropped this morning and I peed on a lot of tests this morning, was only meant to do 1 but then freaked out when it didn't come up within seconds so did another and another...! I guess they're all still positive but the line just looks so faint to me, last time I didn't re-test for weeks, by which time the lines were really strong, I was hoping to see progression this time around but they stress me out so much not sure I'll be testing again unless I absolutely have to. With regards to symptoms, I still have none apart from boobs increasing a bit. Going for blood tests today and seeing the doctor a week today to confirm everything and get blood test results. 



xxx
 



Attached Files:







Tests 15-07-13.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah, stop testing! How many DPO would you be now?
Temps aren't reliable after a BFP. Do you have an appointment scheduled?
Your line isn't all that faint! Remember, HCG goes up every 30+ hours or so, so test every other day :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Aleeah, stop testing! How many DPO would you be now?
> Temps aren't reliable after a BFP. Do you have an appointment scheduled?
> Your line isn't all that faint! Remember, HCG goes up every 30+ hours or so, so test every other day :hugs:

Yes you're right I know, promise no more testing unless I have to or doctor makes me. Husband wants to draw a thick red line on them so I can just look at that everytime!!:haha:

I'm currently 13dpo, I've no idea what a 13dpo test would look like now?! I'll stop temping too, as that's stressing me out too. I've got a doctor's appointment a week today, so next Monday. I know it's a while away but I'm ok with that, they won't do anything for weeks anyway.

xxx


----------



## Nina83

13 DPO aren't supposed to be that dark. Your tests look fine for that day!


----------



## Nat0609

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> :happydance:

YAY!!!!!!!:dance:

Looks like you're well and truly up the duff Mrs!!

xx


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks huni :hugs:

I'm still incredibly cautious but for the time being I'm pregnant again :happydance: xx


----------



## Nina83

Cramping...


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> I actually had this strong weird feeling yesterday when I was walking home from work. My instincts have been working overtime since I first conceived, and I've been pretty much right about them most times.
> I POAS when I got home, 9dpo, still very early, but this is what I got. My urine wasn't that concentrated, but I'm not looking for excuses or whatever. I saw the color and still felt the need to try.
> I'm not sure if it is the reflection of the control line, or what. There is red dye very visible on the top ridge of the strip, where the second line should be. As time goes by the second line is blurry, but more visible. Which could mean evap.
> I'm very lightly spotting, light pink, no more than during wipes pretty much. I'm cramping on my right side, during AF I always cramp on my left, and when I was pregnant on my right.
> I have no clue as to what's going on, I'm pretty much ready for anything.
> Is it strange the only thing I'm worried right now is my doctors reaction, if this is a positive, he told us to try and wait!
> Anyways, 9dpo- implantation spotting is possible. I'm only 23 days after the miscarriage, but previously got AF 24 days after D&C.
> I know hormones can mess things up- maybe that's why my chart is crazy? or maybe that's why I'm spotting. I'm also thinking, if Nat got a +HPT with a HCG of 3, maybe my levels have gone under 5, but still not 0- and it's picking up old HCG? But the test I did the other day, before I took blood was stark white.
> Time will tell I guess! (sorry for rambling on!)
> (Oh, and BTW, according to countdown to pregnancy, 31 think it's a positive, 5 think negative...)

Dont apologise at all. It was an instinctive feeling I felt with my boys and I was right! I see somthing there! Fingers crossed! I was also worrying about the doctors reaction haha its like being a small child and telling your parents again! But they are there to help and support. Just say oops ! Hehe must have slipped haha!! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Yes Nat my hopes are high for you!!! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

> Dont apologise at all. It was an instinctive feeling I felt with my boys and I was right! I see somthing there! Fingers crossed! I was also worrying about the doctors reaction haha its like being a small child and telling your parents again! But they are there to help and support. Just say oops ! Hehe must have slipped haha!! Xxx

:dohh: I can see it, he'll be typing away writing something on the computer and kind of mumble without even looking at us "Didn't I tell you to wait?" He's very predictable!


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Dont apologise at all. It was an instinctive feeling I felt with my boys and I was right! I see somthing there! Fingers crossed! I was also worrying about the doctors reaction haha its like being a small child and telling your parents again! But they are there to help and support. Just say oops ! Hehe must have slipped haha!! Xxx
> 
> :dohh: I can see it, he'll be typing away writing something on the computer and kind of mumble without even looking at us "Didn't I tell you to wait?" He's very predictable!Click to expand...

I agree with Blue say "he slipped, fell and landed erm well you are the doctor work it out"

:rofl: xx


----------



## Nina83

I think right now we're safe from the doctor, either I'm cramping or bleeding more than "spotting". They DON'T come together! It's still light pink though. Not red yet. 
I guess this calls for a HPT this evening. I'm almost sure it was an evap yesterday, or leftover HCG.


----------



## Nat0609

Keep us posted Nina :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I wasn't even thinking about them at the time. I had to go into my closet for something and noticed the FRER box with empty test wrappers that I had hidden on the shelf so no one would see it while I was testing...and it just hit me to throw them away. So I grabbed the box and all the tests and did it right then before I chickened out. 

Nat - Woohoo! I think you can definitely get excited. 

Nina - Good luck. I hope you figure out what is going on soon. 

Aleeah - Definitely stop temping. It made me a nervous wreck with my youngest, and I had to make myself stop.


----------



## bluestars

Today opk. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130715_115910.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Top Saturday
> Middle last night
> Bottom fmu

Definate progression!! 



Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> How are you all today?
> 
> Blue - I know it sounds like a cliche and I know it's the hardest thing ever to do but just try and relax and go with the flow. Remember I wasn't getting AF after my m/c and my doc told me to relax, hence the shopping trip! Really praying you get a BFP [-o&lt;xx
> 
> Lindsay - So pleased you got a second positive OPK, remember I got 2 days worth in a row too and we only really baby danced those 2 days near the positive OPKs so fingers and toes crossed this is the cycle that gets your rainbow :dust:xx
> 
> Crysshae - Glad you're moving on and so jealous of the salon visit, I'm desperately wanting a shoulder massage but when hubby tries it feels like I'm being beaten up!! He's very heavy handed!! Thinking I might book into a salon too, my boobs have definitely got bigger and were an E cup to start with, I'm tiny everywhere else so you can imagine my shoulders killing me...!:wacko: Really hope you get a BFP in no time at all xx
> 
> Nina - Your test looks positive to me!! Are you going to do a FRER soon? So excited for you, think I might pop if we get another BFP today, I can't take all the excitement ladies!!\\:D/xx
> 
> Nat - I'm going to be clock watching waiting and praying to see your update now, so please let us know as soon as you do!! I nearly posted to you girls before I told hubby !! :haha:He told me it was like I was having an affair with my online friends!! :laugh2:
> 
> So update, my temp dropped this morning and I peed on a lot of tests this morning, was only meant to do 1 but then freaked out when it didn't come up within seconds so did another and another...! I guess they're all still positive but the line just looks so faint to me, last time I didn't re-test for weeks, by which time the lines were really strong, I was hoping to see progression this time around but they stress me out so much not sure I'll be testing again unless I absolutely have to. With regards to symptoms, I still have none apart from boobs increasing a bit. Going for blood tests today and seeing the doctor a week today to confirm everything and get blood test results.
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

Thank you Aleeah! And i Agree stop testing!!

Nina- Im staying positive for you ! :) 


I have a third day of pos opk... Is that normal? My temp rose a little today too! and had cramps last night and this morning. !! Im guessing I o'd? xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Today opk. Xxx

What are you still doing here?! ;)


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat - I can definitely see progression on your tests, and the positive digi is great news!! I really hope this is it for you :)

Aleeah - those tests look great 13 dpo! Try not to worry... I will echo the others and say try to stop testing (although I know this is far easier said than done, I tested on and off for a few weeks after my bfp). I hope this is your rainbow baby!!

Nina - any news? I've still got my fingers crossed for you.

Blue - we seem to be at exactly the same spot in our cycles :) I don't think it's abnormal to get 3 positive opk's in a row - I didn't test today, but did get 2 in a row. 

Yes, I should throw out the old hpt's - they're in the back of my sock drawer and I hid them under some socks so I wouldn't have to look at them. Couldn't bring myself to throw them out just after the m/c. Maybe if I'm feeling brave some time this week I will dig them out and get rid of them. 

Anyway, I think I've ovulated :) I had a temp rise this morning and the ovulation pain stopped, I think we timed BD pretty well.... so now it's time to wait .and hope for the best. Hubby and I are thinking of going away next weekend for a couple days, it would be a nice rest and re-charge break after all of the stress of the last couple months


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Today opk. Xxx
> 
> What are you still doing here?! ;)Click to expand...

^WSS xx


----------



## Nat0609

Woo hoo for weekend away Linds. I'd love a weekend away xx


----------



## bluestars

Lindsay109 said:


> Nat - I can definitely see progression on your tests, and the positive digi is great news!! I really hope this is it for you :)
> 
> Aleeah - those tests look great 13 dpo! Try not to worry... I will echo the others and say try to stop testing (although I know this is far easier said than done, I tested on and off for a few weeks after my bfp). I hope this is your rainbow baby!!
> 
> Nina - any news? I've still got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Blue - we seem to be at exactly the same spot in our cycles :) I don't think it's abnormal to get 3 positive opk's in a row - I didn't test today, but did get 2 in a row.
> 
> Yes, I should throw out the old hpt's - they're in the back of my sock drawer and I hid them under some socks so I wouldn't have to look at them. Couldn't bring myself to throw them out just after the m/c. Maybe if I'm feeling brave some time this week I will dig them out and get rid of them.
> 
> Anyway, I think I've ovulated :) I had a temp rise this morning and the ovulation pain stopped, I think we timed BD pretty well.... so now it's time to wait .and hope for the best. Hubby and I are thinking of going away next weekend for a couple days, it would be a nice rest and re-charge break after all of the stress of the last couple months


Haha nice one! lets catch these eggs!! And dont worry Nat and Nina! we are covered hehe !! Lins you temp increase was huge mine was rubbish! xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Cramping is gone, and spotting is still just spotting, nothing heavier than this morning, so I POAS this evening. Urine was diluted, we're in the middle of a heatwave and I drank a ton today.
Here are the results. I don't see much, only when I invert. I'm not feeling much of anything now, neither positive nor negative, so we'll see.
Dh and I had a bit of a quarrel, maybe that's where the badish mood comes from.
I really should have waited until tomorrow morning! ;)
 



Attached Files:







dark.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10









tweek.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nat0609

I see something faint on the original. It's so annoying when you can't get a good pic or be sure if BFP or not xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> I see something faint on the original. It's so annoying when you can't get a good pic or be sure if BFP or not xx

I'm not getting my hopes up <3


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I see something faint on the original. It's so annoying when you can't get a good pic or be sure if BFP or not xx
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up <3Click to expand...

I said that!

To some extent I'm not because I can't help but think that it's nearly impossible for me to get a good end result with what I've experienced so far xx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Haha nice one! lets catch these eggs!! And dont worry Nat and Nina! we are covered hehe !! Lins you temp increase was huge mine was rubbish! xxxx

Yes, let's catch those eggs. Glad to hear you've got the BD covered ;) Sending some :dust:

Nina - I think I can see something on the original one... if I were you I would test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived. I hope she stays away, but at least if she does arrive, you will know where you stand and can move on with a fresh cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Haha nice one! lets catch these eggs!! And dont worry Nat and Nina! we are covered hehe !! Lins you temp increase was huge mine was rubbish! xxxx

Opps, I also meant to say that I used to think I had slower rises until I switched thermometers. I was just using a regular fever thermometer (which had accuracy to .1 so not bad) until the month of my BFP when I got an actual BBT thermometer... that cycle, and since the M/C I have had bigger initial rises in temp. So, I don't know if it's the thermometer or me... I think the thermometer... Anyway, the point of all that was to say hopefully your temp will continue to go up (I don't think there's anything wrong with slow rises...) or maybe it's just the thermometer.


----------



## crysshae

Blue and Lindsay - I hope you've caught those eggs! Tons of :dust: for both of you!


----------



## bluestars

Thank you ladies !! Will just see what happens this month. Lol im working better than normal tjis month so finhers crossed ! Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay109 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Haha nice one! lets catch these eggs!! And dont worry Nat and Nina! we are covered hehe !! Lins you temp increase was huge mine was rubbish! xxxx
> 
> Yes, let's catch those eggs. Glad to hear you've got the BD covered ;) Sending some :dust:
> 
> Nina - I think I can see something on the original one... if I were you I would test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived. I hope she stays away, but at least if she does arrive, you will know where you stand and can move on with a fresh cycle :hugs:Click to expand...

Those are my thoughts exactly. I will be ecstatic if this is a positive (and sticks!!!) but I will be happy to start a fresh new cycle as well.
I am afraid my lining might not be thick enough, if I ovulated only a week and a half after my MC. How crazy would that be, to conceive just over a week of loosing another. The though of it just makes me cry.


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> Lindsay109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Haha nice one! lets catch these eggs!! And dont worry Nat and Nina! we are covered hehe !! Lins you temp increase was huge mine was rubbish! xxxx
> 
> Yes, let's catch those eggs. Glad to hear you've got the BD covered ;) Sending some :dust:
> 
> Nina - I think I can see something on the original one... if I were you I would test again in the morning if AF hasn't arrived. I hope she stays away, but at least if she does arrive, you will know where you stand and can move on with a fresh cycle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Those are my thoughts exactly. I will be ecstatic if this is a positive (and sticks!!!) but I will be happy to start a fresh new cycle as well.
> I am afraid my lining might not be thick enough, if I ovulated only a week and a half after my MC. How crazy would that be, to conceive just over a week of loosing another. The though of it just makes me cry.Click to expand...

Its a huge rollercoster! 

I couldnt imagine being pregnant the a week or two after my boys! (I couldnt have been anyway i was still bleeding I still had a bump as well everything had to go back to some sort of normal). I wanted to be but really i think at that time i just wanted to be pregnant with the boys. But this month is the first proper month where i feel at peace with not being pregnant with the boys ! I know now that when im pregnant again that it will be with my new Child/Children although the worry will be uncontrollable! This month im "ready ready"!!!


If that makes sense... any away from the rambling!! haha. Keep us posted !! xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I didn't test this morning because the "spotting" was slightly heavier. If this is AF she sure is taking her sweet time to come!


----------



## Nat0609

Make sure it is AF and not the same as what happened to me xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Make sure it is AF and not the same as what happened to me xx

How long was your bleeding for- 3 days? Was it light? Clottless? Did you cramp? Sorry, my I have a bad memory.
I only had cramps yesterday, and very light. one tiny clot during the night. This morning I was nauseous. Right now I'm quite dizzy, I definitely feel like I could pass out if I don't eat something.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Make sure it is AF and not the same as what happened to me xx
> 
> How long was your bleeding for- 3 days? Was it light? Clottless? Did you cramp? Sorry, my I have a bad memory.
> I only had cramps yesterday, and very light. one tiny clot during the night. This morning I was nauseous. Right now I'm quite dizzy, I definitely feel like I could pass out if I don't eat something.Click to expand...

About 3 days, heavy for 2. Tiny tiny clots of blood, not tissue. No cramping.

Keep a careful eye on yourself hun xx


----------



## Nina83

Did you have any symptoms? AF or pregnancy?
I've got them all except bloating, which was my number 1 symptom from about 6dpo, but I know every pregnancy can be different. It's just strange.
Did you get an explanation as to why it happened? Or is it just another medical mystery?


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Did you have any symptoms? AF or pregnancy?
> I've got them all except bloating, which was my number 1 symptom from about 6dpo, but I know every pregnancy can be different. It's just strange.
> Did you get an explanation as to why it happened? Or is it just another medical mystery?

I got really hot boobs which is always the first symptom for me and then yellowy discharge. Tested faintly positive, bled, darker positives.

No, no explanation. I might get one after my next Beta and scan. Well I hope I do anyway. 

It worked out at 12dpo the bleeding so maybe a heavy implantation bleed? :shrug:


----------



## Aleeah

Hello everyone,

Sorry been so busy the last few days, work has gone out of the roof, which is ok I guess!! I'm feeling so sick though, didn't think you could get morning sickness this early on, think it might be a bug. I've taken all your advice on board and stopped testing and stopped temping, I feel better for it, so thank you, you were all right!!

Nina - Thinking of you, hope this is it for you. Can you not go to get bloods done or anything??

Nat - Loving your new ticker..!!!:happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I think it's AF, has definitely gotten "heavier" and redder.
CD1!!!


----------



## Nat0609

:hugs: Nina. Here we go again  xx


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> I think it's AF, has definitely gotten "heavier" and redder.
> CD1!!!

:hugs: cd 1 least you know where you are now. Hope you are ok! Xxx

Nat- when is your next bld test or scan? Xxxx

Aleeah glad you are feeling more relaxed! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

3rd beta on Saturday. I don't know if they'll scan me as well then or wait for blood results and then get me back for a scan xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nina - Remember this could be CD1 of your take home baby!! Got my fngers and toes crossed for you.

Nat - I can't wait to get an update of your bloods/scan.

Bluestars - How's the two week wait coming along? Are you laidback about it?

I'm relaxing in the sunshin during my break at the moment, it's more of a bareable day today, thankfully!

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Nina - Remember this could be CD1 of your take home baby!! Got my fngers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Nat - I can't wait to get an update of your bloods/scan.
> 
> Bluestars - How's the two week wait coming along? Are you laidback about it?
> 
> I'm relaxing in the sunshin during my break at the moment, it's more of a bareable day today, thankfully!
> 
> xxx

I know! I'm thinking- 11 more days until I get a +OPK, I might be 2 weeks away from my rainbow :)
I don't like that term, but I guess that is what it is.


----------



## crysshae

Nina - Good luck this cycle!

Nat - Fingers crossed you get a huge number! Noticing any new symptoms?

Lindsay and Bluestars - How's the TWW coming along? Already symptom spotting? Lol. 

Aleeah - Glad you're feeling well. Are you starting to get symptoms yet?


----------



## Nat0609

The proof that "lines" don't always mean anything. I've been stressing about lack of progression.

The last lot of ICs I got must not have had much dye in them.

New bunch today and much darker positive xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nat0609

> . Nat - Fingers crossed you get a huge number! Noticing any new symptoms?

Nausea has kicked in big time. Nose on peg when changing nappies xx


----------



## Nat0609

^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> ^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:

And pregnancy brain too??? Lol. 

Those tests are a lot darker.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:
> 
> And pregnancy brain too??? Lol.
> 
> Those tests are a lot darker.Click to expand...

Looks that way lol :dohh:

:happydance: they are indeed, no more squinting xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:
> 
> And pregnancy brain too??? Lol.
> 
> Those tests are a lot darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks that way lol :dohh:
> 
> :happydance: they are indeed, no more squinting xxClick to expand...

You girls do make me laugh!!

No symptoms apart from my nipples killing me, and not feeling hungry at all. Really strange, totally off food... I'm sure I could eat chocolate or ice cream though :haha:

Already starting to feel guilty about lying to people, as all my friends have gone to a Thorpe Park today and I made some silly excuses as to why I couldn't go. Still not "feeling" pregnant either which is weird!

xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> The proof that "lines" don't always mean anything. I've been stressing about lack of progression.
> 
> The last lot of ICs I got must not have had much dye in them.
> 
> New bunch today and much darker positive xx

I totally agree with you, I've stopped analysing tests now. The ICs are particulary bad in my opinion, it's just a shame that FRERs are so expensive xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:
> 
> And pregnancy brain too??? Lol.
> 
> Those tests are a lot darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks that way lol :dohh:
> 
> :happydance: they are indeed, no more squinting xxClick to expand...
> 
> You girls do make me laugh!!
> 
> No symptoms apart from my nipples killing me, and not feeling hungry at all. Really strange, totally off food... I'm sure I could eat chocolate or ice cream though :haha:
> 
> Already starting to feel guilty about lying to people, as all my friends have gone to a Thorpe Park today and I made some silly excuses as to why I couldn't go. Still not "feeling" pregnant either which is weird!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I love this thread cos it always makes me chuckle!

I've got a girl's night on Saturday which I can't get out of. Gonna take my non-alcoholic wine and hope no-one notices. I've not been fussed about keeping it secret from family and close friends before but I'm more cautious this time.

What's your EDD?

I'm just starting to feel stuff now xx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah said:


> Nina - Remember this could be CD1 of your take home baby!! Got my fngers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Nat - I can't wait to get an update of your bloods/scan.
> 
> Bluestars - How's the two week wait coming along? Are you laidback about it?
> 
> I'm relaxing in the sunshin during my break at the moment, it's more of a bareable day today, thankfully!
> 
> xxx

Two week wait not going so badly. Wasnt actually really thinking about it. Been enjoying my wee day off work. Relaxing in the sunshine when it appears!! 

Nina I didnt 'feel' pregnant with my boys until 12-13 weeks... then you could see it! Haha woke up one mornimg and the midwives on the ward gasped. Looked down and it looked like I swallowe a turkey! I was only 15 weeks and I was huge!. Will be strange if I where to ever get pregnant with a single. I'll be expecting too much too soon. Felt movement at 15 weeks onwards. Bump 12-13 weeks onwards. 

Nat that Is definitely a progression! Not so good with the nauseousness and dirty nappies! Lets hope that passes I can sympathies with you there haha! 

How are you nina? Linsey? Xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Bluestars - I doubt I'll show for a while, not to other people anyway, but no doubt in my head I'll be the size of a HUGE cow and annoyed that no-one else noticed!!:mamafy: 

If you didn't show until 15 weeks with twins, you really will struggle to live up to that with one, unless it's a mahoosive baby and I'd love for mine to be a healthy weight but not a giant... One Born Every Minute has scared me.... I bet those of you that have had children will be laughing at my innocence and what's to come...!!!!:blush:

Nat - I guess my due date would be 23rd or 24th March based on my ovulation. I can imagine my doc suggesting I'm 8 weeks pregnant already, as that's when I last bled (with m/c), so I guess I'll have an early dating scan (and then probably another as they won't see anything in the first one!!). To be honest, as I don't 'feel' pregnant, I keep thinking it's just leftover stuff from the last one. I know logically that's not very likely but for now I'm leaning towards being cautious just for the sake of my already broken heart.[-o&lt;

xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

I started showing just after 12 weeks but to other people 15 haha. You dont sound ridiculous at all. Im a proud bump sort of gal haha! I stopped watching OBEM haha scared me too much. But evetyone is different and if icoped with the last one I can sure as hell cope with every one else to come ! Hehe
Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> ^^ or rather peg on nose :dohh:
> 
> And pregnancy brain too??? Lol.
> 
> Those tests are a lot darker.Click to expand...
> 
> Looks that way lol :dohh:
> 
> :happydance: they are indeed, no more squinting xxClick to expand...
> 
> You girls do make me laugh!!
> 
> No symptoms apart from my nipples killing me, and not feeling hungry at all. Really strange, totally off food... I'm sure I could eat chocolate or ice cream though :haha:
> 
> Already starting to feel guilty about lying to people, as all my friends have gone to a Thorpe Park today and I made some silly excuses as to why I couldn't go. Still not "feeling" pregnant either which is weird!
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

Chocolate and ice cream are both good for you; right? Antioxidants and dairy! :haha:



Nat0609 said:


> I love this thread cos it always makes me chuckle!
> 
> I've got a girl's night on Saturday which I can't get out of. Gonna take my non-alcoholic wine and hope no-one notices. I've not been fussed about keeping it secret from family and close friends before but I'm more cautious this time.
> 
> What's your EDD?
> 
> I'm just starting to feel stuff now xx

I love this thread too! 

You could take the label off a regular bottle of wine and paste it on your virgin bottle. Lol. 



bluestars said:


> I started showing just after 12 weeks but to other people 15 haha. You dont sound ridiculous at all. Im a proud bump sort of gal haha! I stopped watching OBEM haha scared me too much. But evetyone is different and if icoped with the last one I can sure as hell cope with every one else to come ! Hehe
> Xxxx

Exactly!


----------



## Nat0609

Love the little cow emoticon Al haha

While we are talking bumps, this was 3 days before I had Lily xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluestars

^^ agree I love this thread too!!! finding myself not going to other ones now. Think some of the bigger ones you can get lost in them. Good wee group we have here xxx


----------



## Nat0609

7 months with J xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> ^^ agree I love this thread too!!! finding myself not going to other ones now. Think some of the bigger ones you can get lost in them. Good wee group we have here xxx

Well said huni xx


----------



## bluestars

15 weeks pregnant ! Haha :mamafy: hahaxxxx
 



Attached Files:







20130117_144954-1.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nat0609

Cute bumpy Blue!

I don't think you'll be as big with a singleton though xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Cute bumpy Blue!
> 
> I don't think you'll be as big with a singleton though xx

We never told anyone we where pregnant apart from close friends and family. Baggy jumper are a god send!! People thought I was getting too comfy in my relationship haha! Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Cute bumpy Blue!
> 
> I don't think you'll be as big with a singleton though xx
> 
> We never told anyone we where pregnant apart from close friends and family. Baggy jumper are a god send!! People thought I was getting too comfy in my relationship haha! XxxxClick to expand...

I've told my mum and sister but that's all. Don't want to tell my IRL friends but I think they'll guess on Saturday xx


----------



## bluestars

Maybe not ! Label switch!! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Maybe not ! Label switch!! Xxx

I'll try xx


----------



## crysshae

Love the bump pics. Can't wait to have one again! We have a picture of me and all the kids showing their bellies when I was big with our twins. We're all in our pajamas though. Lol.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Love the bump pics. Can't wait to have one again! We have a picture of me and all the kids showing their bellies when I was big with our twins. We're all in our pajamas though. Lol.

Are you going to share lol? :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Cute bumpy Blue!
> 
> I don't think you'll be as big with a singleton though xx

We never told anyone we where pregnant apart from close friends and family. Baggy jumper are a god send!! People thought I was getting too comfy in my relationship haha! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Mines was in my pjs in hosp! Haha cant look any worse that I doo haha! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I'll have to find it. We all have our shirts lifted up. Here I am a month before my youngest was born with one of the twins raising her shirt up too. My family will not let me take an actual bump pic without my shirt up apparently. Lol. Please excuse my son's hair. He thought that was cool at the time. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_0070.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Nina83

crysshae, you look so young!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> ^^ agree I love this thread too!!! finding myself not going to other ones now. Think some of the bigger ones you can get lost in them. Good wee group we have here xxx

I agree :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah - good for you for stopping testing :) I'm sure you'll "feel" pregnant soon enough (and then you'll probably be looking back longingly at when you didn't feel pregnant, lol)

Nina - sorry to hear AF got you, but here's to a fresh start :) I actually felt better (emotionally) after the first AF, I guess it kinda marked the end of the previous pregnancy for me... hopefully it will be the same for you.

Nat - looking forward to an update from you after your next blood test/scan - the nausea is probably a good sign that your hormones are increasing though!

Love the bump pics - can't wait to have one of my own someday :)

I'm not symptom spotting - way to early for anything anyways. Give me a week and it may be a different story, lol, but I'm going to try not to. With my BFP I didn't have any symptoms at all except for some cramping the day I got my bfp. I was so sure AF was on the way, the only reason I tested was because we were going over to a friends house for dinner and if it was negative, I was going to have a glass of wine


----------



## crysshae

Nina83 said:


> crysshae, you look so young!!!

Awww. Thank you very much! I could listen to those words all day. lol. I was 35 there.


----------



## bluestars

crysshae said:


> Lol. I'll have to find it. We all have our shirts lifted up. Here I am a month before my youngest was born with one of the twins raising her shirt up too. My family will not let me take an actual bump pic without my shirt up apparently. Lol. Please excuse my son's hair. He thought that was cool at the time. :haha:

Thats a cracking photo! And I like your sons hair haha it is cool :cool:
And WAW!! you dont look 35! Nina is right you look young! 

Linsay hopefully you get your little bump soon!! 

Aleeah- You will definately feel you are pregnant when you arent any more. I didnt notice how much i did feel pregnant until i wasnt!! enjoy every little bit of it!! :hugs: :flower:

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Thank you too. 

We will all have bumps with take home babies soon! I know we will.


----------



## Nat0609

Love the pic Cry, being pregnant must suit you. Hair looks lovely and you look glowing  xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Nat. It's probably the only time I let my picture be taken without cringing. Lol.


----------



## Nat0609

I hate having my picture taken xx


----------



## Aleeah

There's so much love on this thread!! I Love It!!!<3:friends:

I'm so loving the bump photo's!! Nat, Crysshae & Bluestars you all look gorgeous, can't believe how cute your bumps are! If I hadn't miscarried I'd have been 4 months now and hopefully showing, instead I'm showing something but it's not a baby but more wind and fat!!! My hubby keep saying you're showing, and I always reply with: "What my gut?!":haha:

I think I'm getting more symptoms now, I'm getting spots!! I've never had spots before, guess that's a good sign?! Also, still have a runny nose and feel a little sick but surely too early for ms? Today I woke up feeling really positive, so that's good. I'm going to ask my doc next week about Baby Aspirin as a lot of women on here swear by it to stop miscarriages, what do you ladies think??

Crysshae - So what's your secret? You look SO young!! Come on do tell?? We've shared everything else on here, we can share out beauty secrets! :thumbup: Are you still waiting for BFP or AF?

Bluestars - Glad your two week wait is going ok and you're not thinking about it too much. I didn't really think about it much either and only tested when we did as was meant to be going on a load of rollercoasters the next day and thought I should check (tonnes of tests lying around helped too!).

Nat - Your bump looks so cute! And I love the little cow emoticon, trust me that's how I feel! Being bloated sucks, you know it's not baby it's air and it's going to come out one way or another!!! When's your due date by the way?

Nina - Hope AF isn't too bad for you now? And it passes quickly :hugs:

Lindsay - I'm impressed you're not symptom spotting, good for you. I was so upset not to get a temp drop for ovulation and was sure I was out but look what happened. Just goes to show, symptom spotting gets you nowhere. I just want time to hurry along for all of us, so we can get some more BFP's on here [-o&lt;

Ladies there's something in the air at the moment (or actually on this website!) I post to another girl on here's journal, I've been posting since my m/c and weirdly we had the same cycles, another girl joined us who also had the same cycle (pretty much exact same day for 3 of us) and we all got BFP's! So I'm not lying when I say good things will happen for ALL of us soon, I can't wait to see what happens with everyone!

Baby and sticky dust to all... :dust:

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

AF is almost all gone. weird. Last time first AF after MC was pretty short and light as well, not like this. My urine is pretty much clear right now. :wacko:


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> AF is almost all gone. weird. Last time first AF after MC was pretty short and light as well, not like this. My urine is pretty much clear right now. :wacko:

Are you sure it's AF? I know I keep asking that lol :haha:


----------



## Nat0609

Al - I think my due date will be 20 March or thereabouts.

My birthday is 21 March so that'd be cool, my Mum's is 19th xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey Aleeah,

I agree !! Feels more like a bunch of friends now rather than just support. Spots are normal its just a reaction to all the hormone changes going on!! Bloating feels horrible but well worth it!! Cant wait to see your little bump!! 

And yours too Nat!! so exciting!! your due dates wont be far apart!! 

Nina how are you feeling today!? Not really sure mine was heavy and long after boys! 

How are you doing crysshea, Nat and lindsay?

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> AF is almost all gone. weird. Last time first AF after MC was pretty short and light as well, not like this. My urine is pretty much clear right now. :wacko:
> 
> Are you sure it's AF? I know I keep asking that lol :haha:Click to expand...

I keep asking myself that as well. I'd rather be surprised in a few weeks than get my hopes up now though! :winkwink:


----------



## bluestars

A wee suprise would be nice nina! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I think the same. I wish I hadn't tested before the bleeding


----------



## Aleeah

Hi my name is Aleeah and I am a Pee On A Stick addict. 

What is wrong with me!? I know I have all these tests and just before I go to a pee I convince myself that by using them up I'll never need them again as this will be my forever baby. So I thought I'd try the normal Clearblue one today... there's no doubting now it's a BFP, guess AF would have been due today (am 15dpo). 

I have issues but it seems my issues won't be resolved until I'm out of tests and I've a whole lot left still !:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Test 17-07-13.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - Just think of the bloat and gas as a really good sign, as hard as it is. MS can begin this early, especially with aversions or just feeling sick when your stomach is empty. 

I truly have no secrets to share. If I did, I would definitely share them. I'm horrible at remembering to use moisturizers, etc. I work at home, so I don't wear makeup every day...maybe once or twice a month when we go out...if that. Everyone always tell my husband he looks young too, although that picture didn't do him justice. And if he dyes his beard, it makes a huge difference. His facial hair is all white. Maybe it's all the kids. :haha: Everyone always says they keep you young. :flower: 

I'm waiting on AF. Should be here tomorrow or Friday. My LP is usually 13-14 days, and my temp dropped today! :happydance: It's so weird to be excited about that. Lol.


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> Hi my name is Aleeah and I am a Pee On A Stick addict.
> 
> I know I have all these tests and just before I go to a pee I convince myself that by using them up I'll never need them again as this will be my forever baby.

Lol. I think that's as perfect a reason as any to continue to pee on sticks. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

I don't wear make up much either and I swear that's the secret to youthful skin xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I don't wear make up much either and I swear that's the secret to youthful skin xx

Well see there... Maybe that's the secret I didn't know about. Cool!


----------



## bluestars

Haha love it Aleeah haha !! I did the same !! Enjoy it till you run out haha! Everyone has always thought im older than I am... was good in the days where I wanted into pubs and clubs... now not so good! Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

I don't think I've aged that much in 5 years, just put weight on lol

I'm trying to attach images!

https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zpse7b45993.jpg

https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zpsb25137e2.jpg


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Haha love it Aleeah haha !! I did the same !! Enjoy it till you run out haha! Everyone has always thought im older than I am... was good in the days where I wanted into pubs and clubs... now not so good! Xxxx

That's the way it was for me when I was young. I could walk into a club at 17, and no one would bat an eye. In fact, my first husband was 4 years older than me but lied to me about his age when we met because he thought I was older. Lol.


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I don't think I've aged that much in 5 years, just put weight on lol
> 
> I'm trying to attach images!

I copied the first link to my browser, and it opened. You look the exact same. Very pretty and ageless!


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Hi my name is Aleeah and I am a Pee On A Stick addict.
> 
> What is wrong with me!? I know I have all these tests and just before I go to a pee I convince myself that by using them up I'll never need them again as this will be my forever baby. So I thought I'd try the normal Clearblue one today... there's no doubting now it's a BFP, guess AF would have been due today (am 15dpo).
> 
> I have issues but it seems my issues won't be resolved until I'm out of tests and I've a whole lot left still !:haha:

That's a lovely line you've got!


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think I've aged that much in 5 years, just put weight on lol
> 
> I'm trying to attach images!
> 
> I copied the first link to my browser, and it opened. You look the exact same. Very pretty and ageless!Click to expand...

Thanks huni.

I'm going to attach the pics to the post when I get my head round what I'm doing lol xx


----------



## Nat0609

I've done it now, check me out for being all technical lol xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> I don't think I've aged that much in 5 years, just put weight on lol
> 
> I'm trying to attach images!
> 
> https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zpse7b45993.jpg
> 
> https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zpsb25137e2.jpg

You havent aged at all!! 

Nina is that your wedding photo? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah - that's definitely a B(Fat)P :) Glad to hear you're feeling more positive :) I'm taking baby asprin.... as recommended by the OB that I saw after the miscarriage, she said it couldn't hurt and it might help given my medical history (I have an autoimmune disease). Anyway, I haven't had any side effects from it, so I'm still taking it.

Nina - AF was awfully short eh?

Crys - hope AF arrives soon (it feels weird saying that, lol) so you can start with a fresh cycle!!

Haha, I don't wear much makeup either and people always think I'm younger than I am... maybe it is the secret :) I still get ID'd at the liquor store quite often (drinking age is 19 here and I'm 31)

I got my cross-hairs on FF today :) Officially 3dpo!! I'm going out for dinner with a friend after work, and the silly thing is I'm feeling a little nervous because I'm hoping she doesn't talk about the miscarriage - she knows about it through the grapevine but I haven't seen her since it happened.


----------



## bluestars

I dont like t when people bring it up. They feel like they have to for some reason. I hate hate hate it! How to make a conversation awkward. I dont want to answer them. Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I dont like t when people bring it up. They feel like they have to for some reason. I hate hate hate it! How to make a conversation awkward. I dont want to answer them. Xxxx

Exactly!! At least I think (I hope) I'm at the point where if she does bring it up, I can talk about it for a short period of time without tears.


----------



## bluestars

I hope you enjoy yourself xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope you have fun too, and that she doesn't bring it up. My sisters and my boss have only asked me if I'm doing okay. So, if anything, hopefully that's all she'll say.


----------



## Aleeah

Nat you really don't look any different apart from the hair.

I've never worn foundation or anything as have tanned skin, can never find any to match! But wear eye make up a lot, I think I look like a mole if I don't!! I'm 29 but look like a child, still get ID'd, hubby thinks it's my shiftyness when I walk into places!! And Nat I couldn't even pull out pics from 5 years ago, the fashion disasters need to stay in the past with me....!!!! I was terrible and think I'm a lot better now argueably, because hubby is good at 'directing' me!!!

I'm sad, going away with work the next few days, so sadly I won't be on here much. I'll miss you ladies and I'll make sure I read your posts on my phone, just won't be able to post much.:shrug:

Nina - Thanks about the line, I had strong lines with the last little one, so I'd like to say I'm reassured but I'm not hugely. Tempted to buy a tonne of the digital conception ones, I never got past 2-3 weeks with those last time. Might get one to use in a week or so. Totally understand about being surprised, I wish I'd waited and promised myself after last time I would but just couldn't help myself. This might be weird but my hubby's auntie suggested eating an avocado a day, apparently it helps prepare the lining and to be honest that's the only thing I did do different, try that this cycle maybe?

Crysshae- Remember when I joined this thread and I told everyone to pray for me to get AF... well apparently everyone prayed for a BFP instead! So I get where you're coming from, I hope the witch arrives and painlessly leaves you quickly, so you can get onto baby making fun!! 

Nat- It's so cool you might have the little one on your birthday. And I'm chuffed our due dates won't be too far apart. We can compare bumps (mine will be the one that's invisible knowing my luck).

xxxx


----------



## crysshae

A good reason to eat more avocados or guacamole! I'm in!!! :haha:


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah - that's definitely a B(Fat)P :) Glad to hear you're feeling more positive :) I'm taking baby asprin.... as recommended by the OB that I saw after the miscarriage, she said it couldn't hurt and it might help given my medical history (I have an autoimmune disease). Anyway, I haven't had any side effects from it, so I'm still taking it.
> 
> Nina - AF was awfully short eh?
> 
> Crys - hope AF arrives soon (it feels weird saying that, lol) so you can start with a fresh cycle!!
> 
> Haha, I don't wear much makeup either and people always think I'm younger than I am... maybe it is the secret :) I still get ID'd at the liquor store quite often (drinking age is 19 here and I'm 31)
> 
> I got my cross-hairs on FF today :) Officially 3dpo!! I'm going out for dinner with a friend after work, and the silly thing is I'm feeling a little nervous because I'm hoping she doesn't talk about the miscarriage - she knows about it through the grapevine but I haven't seen her since it happened.

If get ID'd a lot too!

If she brings it up just say you've come out for dinner to distrct yourself or something along those lines xx


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah - that's definitely a B(Fat)P :) Glad to hear you're feeling more positive :) I'm taking baby asprin.... as recommended by the OB that I saw after the miscarriage, she said it couldn't hurt and it might help given my medical history (I have an autoimmune disease). Anyway, I haven't had any side effects from it, so I'm still taking it.
> 
> Nina - AF was awfully short eh?
> 
> Crys - hope AF arrives soon (it feels weird saying that, lol) so you can start with a fresh cycle!!
> 
> Haha, I don't wear much makeup either and people always think I'm younger than I am... maybe it is the secret :) I still get ID'd at the liquor store quite often (drinking age is 19 here and I'm 31)
> 
> I got my cross-hairs on FF today :) Officially 3dpo!! I'm going out for dinner with a friend after work, and the silly thing is I'm feeling a little nervous because I'm hoping she doesn't talk about the miscarriage - she knows about it through the grapevine but I haven't seen her since it happened.

YAY for your crosshairs!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I remember when I got mine, I was happier that day than when I got my BFP!! Weird bloody emotions!!! Seriously though, now you can relax and chill! 

I cried today even about the m/c, I don't know how to get over it and to be honest I'd hate to discuss it with anyone, especially someone that asked me without me brouching the conversation. My advice is just say very clearly, I'm fine and don't want to talk about it. Don't stress about it before, it's none of anyone's business xxxxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Aww we will miss you Aleeah! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah - I hope you have a great time away :) Hmmm, maybe I will start eating avocados too, lol.

Yes, I hope she won't say to much, and if she does, that's a good idea Nat


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat you really don't look any different apart from the hair.
> 
> I've never worn foundation or anything as have tanned skin, can never find any to match! But wear eye make up a lot, I think I look like a mole if I don't!! I'm 29 but look like a child, still get ID'd, hubby thinks it's my shiftyness when I walk into places!! And Nat I couldn't even pull out pics from 5 years ago, the fashion disasters need to stay in the past with me....!!!! I was terrible and think I'm a lot better now argueably, because hubby is good at 'directing' me!!!
> 
> I'm sad, going away with work the next few days, so sadly I won't be on here much. I'll miss you ladies and I'll make sure I read your posts on my phone, just won't be able to post much.:shrug:
> 
> Nina - Thanks about the line, I had strong lines with the last little one, so I'd like to say I'm reassured but I'm not hugely. Tempted to buy a tonne of the digital conception ones, I never got past 2-3 weeks with those last time. Might get one to use in a week or so. Totally understand about being surprised, I wish I'd waited and promised myself after last time I would but just couldn't help myself. This might be weird but my hubby's auntie suggested eating an avocado a day, apparently it helps prepare the lining and to be honest that's the only thing I did do different, try that this cycle maybe?
> 
> Crysshae- Remember when I joined this thread and I told everyone to pray for me to get AF... well apparently everyone prayed for a BFP instead! So I get where you're coming from, I hope the witch arrives and painlessly leaves you quickly, so you can get onto baby making fun!!
> 
> Nat- It's so cool you might have the little one on your birthday. And I'm chuffed our due dates won't be too far apart. We can compare bumps (mine will be the one that's invisible knowing my luck).
> 
> xxxx

I'm 27 now. The first photo was 2008 so 22! Hope I still look the same when I'm 30 lol!

Argh, you can't go away you'll miss too much :haha: :haha:

I want to get a digi too to "cheat" before my beta on Saturday but they are so expensive!

I just hope I get to term, being due on my birthday would be a bonus xx


----------



## bluestars

What are avacados good for? Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah - I hope you have a great time away :) Hmmm, maybe I will start eating avocados too, lol.
> 
> Yes, I hope she won't say to much, and if she does, that's a good idea Nat

We are on the exact same cd! Lol still not got my crossovers right enough xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> YAY for your crosshairs!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I remember when I got mine, I was happier that day than when I got my BFP!! Weird bloody emotions!!! Seriously though, now you can relax and chill!
> 
> I cried today even about the m/c, I don't know how to get over it and to be honest I'd hate to discuss it with anyone, especially someone that asked me without me brouching the conversation. My advice is just say very clearly, I'm fine and don't want to talk about it. Don't stress about it before, it's none of anyone's business xxxxxxx

:) Yep, time to relax, nothing I can do now, whatever happens will happen... at least it means hubby and I can take a little break from BD all the time, lol.

Yeah, I will try if she brings it up. I feel so silly about being nervous about it, but in reality, since the m/c I haven't really been out with friends on my own... my hubby or my sister have been there too and have been able to deflect questions from anyone who knew. 

Anyway, I'm off to work, I hope you ladies have a wonderful day (or night depending on what time it is).


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> What are avacados good for? Xxxx

Well her daughter was having issues with conceiving and went to a very expensive acupuncturist and had acupuncture and they also advised her to eat 1 a day. There's an article here about it too:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...es-chance-success-couples-undergoing-IVF.html

I thought it was worth a shot and honestly, that's all we did differently. I had brought pre-seed but only used a few times as hubby didn't like it, so we stopped using it ages ago.

xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> What are avacados good for? Xxxx
> 
> Well her daughter was having issues with conceiving and went to a very expensive acupuncturist and had acupuncture and they also advised her to eat 1 a day. There's an article here about it too:
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...es-chance-success-couples-undergoing-IVF.html
> 
> I thought it was worth a shot and honestly, that's all we did differently. I had brought pre-seed but only used a few times as hubby didn't like it, so we stopped using it ages ago.
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hmm that is interesting! haha. Just had crackers a guac for my lunch before reading that was sorta hoping that it was a bad thing haha! Thanks ! xxx


----------



## Nina83

OMG Lindsay that's so funny! I say your eh? and knew you were from Canada before I even looked under your profile! Where are you from? I'm originally from Winnipeg :)
And yeah, quite short! But after the D&C it was also short, not as short, but shorter than usual.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> I dont like t when people bring it up. They feel like they have to for some reason. I hate hate hate it! How to make a conversation awkward. I dont want to answer them. Xxxx

That's strange. NO ONE brings it up around me. I don't think I want them to, but no one really wants to talk about that subject. Ever.


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Nat you really don't look any different apart from the hair.
> 
> I've never worn foundation or anything as have tanned skin, can never find any to match! But wear eye make up a lot, I think I look like a mole if I don't!! I'm 29 but look like a child, still get ID'd, hubby thinks it's my shiftyness when I walk into places!! And Nat I couldn't even pull out pics from 5 years ago, the fashion disasters need to stay in the past with me....!!!! I was terrible and think I'm a lot better now argueably, because hubby is good at 'directing' me!!!
> 
> I'm sad, going away with work the next few days, so sadly I won't be on here much. I'll miss you ladies and I'll make sure I read your posts on my phone, just won't be able to post much.:shrug:
> 
> Nina - Thanks about the line, I had strong lines with the last little one, so I'd like to say I'm reassured but I'm not hugely. Tempted to buy a tonne of the digital conception ones, I never got past 2-3 weeks with those last time. Might get one to use in a week or so. Totally understand about being surprised, I wish I'd waited and promised myself after last time I would but just couldn't help myself. This might be weird but my hubby's auntie suggested eating an avocado a day, apparently it helps prepare the lining and to be honest that's the only thing I did do different, try that this cycle maybe?
> 
> Crysshae- Remember when I joined this thread and I told everyone to pray for me to get AF... well apparently everyone prayed for a BFP instead! So I get where you're coming from, I hope the witch arrives and painlessly leaves you quickly, so you can get onto baby making fun!!
> 
> Nat- It's so cool you might have the little one on your birthday. And I'm chuffed our due dates won't be too far apart. We can compare bumps (mine will be the one that's invisible knowing my luck).
> 
> xxxx

I actually bought a bunch of OPK and HPT through ebay when pregnant, including 2 digitals because I thought it would be very cool! I can't wait to use it :)
I actually heard about avocado, but they are so expensive right now, hopefully next month they'll go down. We go through an avocado a day when they're in season. I luv it!
I'm taking Maca, which is supposed to help.


----------



## bluestars

I live on a small island where everyone knows everyone and everyone wants to know every aspect of your life. So they find a way to bring it up in conversation. I'd love for people not to bring it up for a change! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I live on a small island where everyone knows everyone and everyone wants to know every aspect of your life. So they find a way to bring it up in conversation. I'd love for people not to bring it up for a change! xxx

It's a fine line huni, for example when I knew your due date was coming up I'd remembered and thought about you but didn't say anything. It's difficult to know when someone wants to talk about it and when they don't.

I don't mind talking about it but I'm in a totally different situation than many people. I've got children and I've never had to TTC. I've been lucky in that respect.

I think if it had taken me years to get pregnant or I didn't have any children I'd have taken it harder than I did and would probably have a harder time talking about it.

Plus you had a 2nd tri loss xx


----------



## bluestars

I dont mind how are you questions but here its all the details about everything. There is some things i want to keep to myself. Like who they looked like etc. I know some people ask because they really do care. 

Got a headache that could kill a mouse today! :( Never get them as well. Definitely not dehydrated though haha. xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I dont mind how are you questions but here its all the details about everything. There is some things i want to keep to myself. Like who they looked like etc. I know some people ask because they really do care.
> 
> Got a headache that could kill a mouse today! :( Never get them as well. Definitely not dehydrated though haha. xxx

Did you get to take pictures or footprints or anything? I wouldn't want to show/tell people stuff like that either. (I say, asking the same question but I figure its different somehow on here. If I've upset you though tell me to shut my face lol)

I got a scan picture last time. It's in my drawer and I'll always keep it but I wouldn't show it to anyone xx


----------



## bluestars

I got their footprints. The hospital gave me a box (SIMBA) and filled it with lovely things. The sheet i held them in little teddies. Their hospital band with their names and date of birth of them and time they where born. It was really lovely i had loads of scan pictures so they are in a little pocket in the box. I am obsessively attached to this box. Its all i have of them. You arent upsetting me at all. I can talk about it. I have lots of positive and happy memories. Even of the worst bits. It was the happiest most heartbreaking day of my life the day i met my boys. I've never properly told my story on here. I'd be happy to share it with you ladies if youse want to hear (read) it? xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I got their footprints. The hospital gave me a box (SIMBA) and filled it with lovely things. The sheet i held them in little teddies. Their hospital band with their names and date of birth of them and time they where born. It was really lovely i had loads of scan pictures so they are in a little pocket in the box. I am obsessively attached to this box. Its all i have of them. You arent upsetting me at all. I can talk about it. I have lots of positive and happy memories. Even of the worst bits. It was the happiest most heartbreaking day of my life the day i met my boys. I've never properly told my story on here. I'd be happy to share it with you ladies if youse want to hear (read) it? xxxx

That's so nice you have those things :flower: 

I'd like to hear your story properly, I only know the bits that we've discussed privately xx


----------



## crysshae

I would love to hear your story. Just reading your post made me cry. I've wondered but been afraid to ask as I didn't want to hurt your feelings or your heart in any way. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I would love to hear your story. Just reading your post made me cry. I've wondered but been afraid to ask as I didn't want to hurt your feelings or your heart in any way. :hugs:

Made me cry too :cry:


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I got their footprints. The hospital gave me a box (SIMBA) and filled it with lovely things. The sheet i held them in little teddies. Their hospital band with their names and date of birth of them and time they where born. It was really lovely i had loads of scan pictures so they are in a little pocket in the box. I am obsessively attached to this box. Its all i have of them. You arent upsetting me at all. I can talk about it. I have lots of positive and happy memories. Even of the worst bits. It was the happiest most heartbreaking day of my life the day i met my boys. I've never properly told my story on here. I'd be happy to share it with you ladies if youse want to hear (read) it? xxxx

That's lovely that the hospital did that. I would also love to read your story if you're comfortable sharing.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> OMG Lindsay that's so funny! I say your eh? and knew you were from Canada before I even looked under your profile! Where are you from? I'm originally from Winnipeg :)
> And yeah, quite short! But after the D&C it was also short, not as short, but shorter than usual.

I guess Ive given myself away, lol. I'm from Vancouver. I've driven through Winnipeg a few times, and camped nearby... Beautiful area. Where do you live now?


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I got their footprints. The hospital gave me a box (SIMBA) and filled it with lovely things. The sheet i held them in little teddies. Their hospital band with their names and date of birth of them and time they where born. It was really lovely i had loads of scan pictures so they are in a little pocket in the box. I am obsessively attached to this box. Its all i have of them. You arent upsetting me at all. I can talk about it. I have lots of positive and happy memories. Even of the worst bits. It was the happiest most heartbreaking day of my life the day i met my boys. I've never properly told my story on here. I'd be happy to share it with you ladies if youse want to hear (read) it? xxxx

I'd love to hear your story too. You're already an inspiration to me at least and hearing your story will only make you more so xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluestars

I'm really sorry this may be a bit long but I can guess that you wont have read one like it before. The Short life of my boys Harris and Hamish. 

So last October I found myself with my head down the toilet most of the day. (No ladies their was no alcohol involved!:winkwink:) And stupidly I never once thought i could be pregnant. (Even though we dont use anything). I was diagnosed with PCOS so I presumed it just wouldnt happen for us. My boobs where sensitive and i was very very tired! But no i didnt think it was.... 

We left the little island where we stay to go buy ourselves a little puppy! Little poppy. Great working dog. But I felt sick every time she was about. A couple of days later I confided in a friend... told her how i was feeling and her immediate response was a pregnancy test. So told to wait to test until the fmu. So i went to bed convinced that she was wrong and it would be :bfn: . Woke up a 6 the next morning to visit the ladies... nearly forgot... but remembered just in time. Piddled on the stick and walked away and forgot about it. Went back an hour later for another piddle and glanced at the little stick and i nearly died. Bright Bright Blue positive. Total shock ! OH was in complete shock... friend wasnt. 

However after about an hour the shock was gone and OH and I where delighted, over the moon, couldnt be happier!!!!!!


So i'l skip the boring bit in between and cut to the next bit. 

At nine weeks I had some pains in my side so the hospital called me up for a scan. At there was my bouncing baby.... Everything was perfect nothing wrong!! Sent home delighted with an appointment for a 12 week scan! 

12 week scan came and i was a tad nervous .. i was convinced that if i got passed this scan then everything would be perfect and we would definitely be going home with a bouncing little baby. So i lay on the bed and the lady begins to do her job. Checking measurements etc... then she stops looks at me and OH and back to the screen! My mind was on overdrive!! SOMETHING MUST BE WRONG WITH MY BABY!!! 

She goes away and comes back with a consultant. Who does a quick check over and pipes up. Well from your previous report (9week scan) there was one baby. This scan is showing two. Congratulations twins!... Well you could imagine the shock!!! He also noticed however that there was no membrane between the twins and he was worried about this because that can cause lots of problems. 

ANYWAY ... He called us back two weeks later for another scan. At this scan he seen that Hamish had passed away!! :cry: :cry:. No heart beat my little surprise had lost his fight. . He had never seen this before so sent me away to come back the following week with a referral to a specialist. 

During this time i was admitted into the hospital as i had severe hyperemisis. After being in hospital i finally got out and managed to see the specialist who then was able to tell me something! My boys where monochronic monoamniotic twins. (I had to google this to understand it fully) Shortened version is that if my egg had split one day later by boys would have been conjoined twins. They where very very very identical. 

When Hamish passed away Harris grew a vein through the after birth and into Hamish, supplying him with blood, allowing him to continue growing without a heartbeat. Although he was never the exact same size as Harris he grew more than he should have. My boys where TRAP twins (Twin, Reversed, Arterial Perfusion). Very dangerous as the larger Hamish grew the more strain it put on Harris's heart! (circulating blood through his own body and his brothers). 

We were devastated. I had no hope what so ever. Specialists plan was to cut the vein between the twins too allow Harris to grow and be as healthy as possible. first they had to find where the vein was. I had to attend weekly scans to see if the vein could be seen. 

We went up for our final scan and i honestly felt different that morning. I felt them move really early. But this one morning i felt "still". But i thought that Harris was just having a rest... until i seen the scan. It was dark. And he wasnt showing off like he usually did. I knew instantly that he had gone. 

*** Im going to have to give this bit a miss ladies. I cant just now From here i still find it too difficult. ***

I had to carry my boys for another 5 days (I didnt want to ever give them up) and on the Friday I went through full labour and met my precious little angels! Couldnt believe how much they looked like my OH ! soo much!!! 

So sorry for the brief look into my journey. And sorry for this post being so long. I know the type of pregnancy i had is confusing. Trust me no one could have been more than I was. But im all clued up so please feel free to ask me anything. (Except my feelings at that time). 


Thank you for persevering. <3 :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I'm really sorry this may be a bit long but I can guess that you wont have read one like it before. The Short life of my boys Harris and Hamish.
> 
> So last October I found myself with my head down the toilet most of the day. (No ladies their was no alcohol involved!:winkwink:) And stupidly I never once thought i could be pregnant. (Even though we dont use anything). I was diagnosed with PCOS so I presumed it just wouldnt happen for us. My boobs where sensitive and i was very very tired! But no i didnt think it was....
> 
> We left the little island where we stay to go buy ourselves a little puppy! Little poppy. Great working dog. But I felt sick every time she was about. A couple of days later I confided in a friend... told her how i was feeling and her immediate response was a pregnancy test. So told to wait to test until the fmu. So i went to bed convinced that she was wrong and it would be :bfn: . Woke up a 6 the next morning to visit the ladies... nearly forgot... but remembered just in time. Piddled on the stick and walked away and forgot about it. Went back an hour later for another piddle and glanced at the little stick and i nearly died. Bright Bright Blue positive. Total shock ! OH was in complete shock... friend wasnt.
> 
> However after about an hour the shock was gone and OH and I where delighted, over the moon, couldnt be happier!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So i'l skip the boring bit in between and cut to the next bit.
> 
> At nine weeks I had some pains in my side so the hospital called me up for a scan. At there was my bouncing baby.... Everything was perfect nothing wrong!! Sent home delighted with an appointment for a 12 week scan!
> 
> 12 week scan came and i was a tad nervous .. i was convinced that if i got passed this scan then everything would be perfect and we would definitely be going home with a bouncing little baby. So i lay on the bed and the lady begins to do her job. Checking measurements etc... then she stops looks at me and OH and back to the screen! My mind was on overdrive!! SOMETHING MUST BE WRONG WITH MY BABY!!!
> 
> She goes away and comes back with a consultant. Who does a quick check over and pipes up. Well from your previous report (9week scan) there was one baby. This scan is showing two. Congratulations twins!... Well you could imagine the shock!!! He also noticed however that there was no membrane between the twins and he was worried about this because that can cause lots of problems.
> 
> ANYWAY ... He called us back two weeks later for another scan. At this scan he seen that Hamish had passed away!! :cry: :cry:. No heart beat my little surprise had lost his fight. . He had never seen this before so sent me away to come back the following week with a referral to a specialist.
> 
> During this time i was admitted into the hospital as i had severe hyperemisis. After being in hospital i finally got out and managed to see the specialist who then was able to tell me something! My boys where monochronic monoamniotic twins. (I had to google this to understand it fully) Shortened version is that if my egg had split one day later by boys would have been conjoined twins. They where very very very identical.
> 
> When Hamish passed away Harris grew a vein through the after birth and into Hamish, supplying him with blood, allowing him to continue growing without a heartbeat. Although he was never the exact same size as Harris he grew more than he should have. My boys where TRAP twins (Twin, Reversed, Arterial Perfusion). Very dangerous as the larger Hamish grew the more strain it put on Harris's heart! (circulating blood through his own body and his brothers).
> 
> We were devastated. I had no hope what so ever. Specialists plan was to cut the vein between the twins too allow Harris to grow and be as healthy as possible. first they had to find where the vein was. I had to attend weekly scans to see if the vein could be seen.
> 
> We went up for our final scan and i honestly felt different that morning. I felt them move really early. But this one morning i felt "still". But i thought that Harris was just having a rest... until i seen the scan. It was dark. And he wasnt showing off like he usually did. I knew instantly that he had gone.
> 
> *** Im going to have to give this bit a miss ladies. I cant just now From here i still find it too difficult. ***
> 
> I had to carry my boys for another 5 days (I didnt want to ever give them up) and on the Friday I went through full labour and met my precious little angels! Couldnt believe how much they looked like my OH ! soo much!!!
> 
> So sorry for the brief look into my journey. And sorry for this post being so long. I know the type of pregnancy i had is confusing. Trust me no one could have been more than I was. But im all clued up so please feel free to ask me anything. (Except my feelings at that time).
> 
> 
> Thank you for persevering. <3 :hugs:

Oh Bluestars, I've got tears trickling down my face. I'm so sorry for everything you had to go through. I just want to give you a hug and tell you it'll be ok. Your babies were a gift but were needed elsewhere, I don't know if you're religious or not but I am. I prayed for you from one of your first posts to me and have and will continue praying for you. Any child would be blessed to have such a strong mummy and you will be a mummy again.

You really are an amazing person for even putting that in writing, I promise to pray for you everyday as there's not much else I can do. Keep fighting, you'll get there and when you do, I'll be there shedding happy tears for you too xxxxxxx


----------



## Nina83

((hugs)) bluestars 
That's such a sad story, thank you for sharing, my heart aches for you <3


----------



## bluestars

Thank you girls. I know I skipped a lot but some of it is still to hard to write down or even talk about it. They truly are a gift. I cherish them still everyday! I really hope they have younger siblings so can tell them all about their brave fighting big brothers! It's a 1:35000 chance of having a pregnancy like that so I shouldn't experience a pregnancy like that again. 

:hug:


----------



## Nat0609

:cry: you break my heart huni. 

I want nothing more than for you to have a take home baby in your arms. A nice little girl I think who will always have two big brothers watching over her :hugs:

Thank you for sharing your story, but it's not the whole story, rather just the beginning xx


----------



## bluestars

Thank you Nat <3 
I hope so too. nice little easter baby would be lovely! :) 
We will all be there by this time next year! we will all have our take home babies! <3 You sooner than us hehe!! we will be stalking !! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Thank you Nat <3
> I hope so too. nice little easter baby would be lovely! :)
> We will all be there by this time next year! we will all have our take home babies! <3 You sooner than us hehe!! we will be stalking !! xxx

We will all my pregnant by Christmas, that's the plan.

I'm not out of the woods yet but I got this today....

https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zps405ebc38.jpg

Xx


----------



## bluestars

Thats great mrs hehe!! so exciting! Im hoping to be pregnant before xmas! Sooner rather than later would be perfect haha!! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Thats great mrs hehe!! so exciting! Im hoping to be pregnant before xmas! Sooner rather than later would be perfect haha!! xxx

Thanks hun, that was 7 pm today. I'm so happy as it means my levels which were a measly 31 on Saturday must be over 200 today :happydance: 

I'm rooting for us all xx


----------



## bluestars

I think you have your sticky!! hehe You are soo fertile haha!!! I think it will be higher than 200 :) xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I think you have your sticky!! hehe You are soo fertile haha!!! I think it will be higher than 200 :) xxx

I know right! I think we need separate beds, he's got me pregnant 4 times since December 2010 lol!

It's got to be higher than 200 today so hoping for a nice big number on Saturday xx


----------



## bluestars

Is it sat that your next reading is? 

Yeah think you will need bunkbed after this one haha!! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you for sharing your story, Blue. :cry: I couldn't even begin to imagine your heartbreak. You are indeed a very strong woman. 

We will all have our take home babies very soon! :hugs:

That's wonderful, Nat! You're hCG has got to be rising! :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

Thank you Crysshae i dont feel strong! I had a lot of great support without them i wouldnt be the person i am today! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Is it sat that your next reading is?
> 
> Yeah think you will need bunkbed after this one haha!! xxx

Yes hun. Appointment at 11.30, got blood results at 5 pm last week.

I'm hoping they might scan me on Saturday but don't think they will. I think they'll wait for blood results and then decide what to do xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Is it sat that your next reading is?
> 
> Yeah think you will need bunkbed after this one haha!! xxx
> 
> Yes hun. Appointment at 11.30, got blood results at 5 pm last week.
> 
> I'm hoping they might scan me on Saturday but don't think they will. I think they'll wait for blood results and then decide what to do xxClick to expand...

Hoe far along do you think you are ? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Is it sat that your next reading is?
> 
> Yeah think you will need bunkbed after this one haha!! xxx
> 
> Yes hun. Appointment at 11.30, got blood results at 5 pm last week.
> 
> I'm hoping they might scan me on Saturday but don't think they will. I think they'll wait for blood results and then decide what to do xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hoe far along do you think you are ? XxxClick to expand...

5 weeks ish xx


----------



## Nina83

Bleh, nausea kicks in every day from about 10-12. Maybe it's just the coffee I'm drinking in the morning. I am so looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## bluestars

Awww noo Nina ! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I'm bloated and nauseous today. This heat isn't helping.

I've been running round getting Lily ready to go out and just doing that has made me all hot and sweaty. Yuck xx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I'm really sorry this may be a bit long but I can guess that you wont have read one like it before. The Short life of my boys Harris and Hamish.
> 
> So last October I found myself with my head down the toilet most of the day. (No ladies their was no alcohol involved!:winkwink:) And stupidly I never once thought i could be pregnant. (Even though we dont use anything). I was diagnosed with PCOS so I presumed it just wouldnt happen for us. My boobs where sensitive and i was very very tired! But no i didnt think it was....
> 
> We left the little island where we stay to go buy ourselves a little puppy! Little poppy. Great working dog. But I felt sick every time she was about. A couple of days later I confided in a friend... told her how i was feeling and her immediate response was a pregnancy test. So told to wait to test until the fmu. So i went to bed convinced that she was wrong and it would be :bfn: . Woke up a 6 the next morning to visit the ladies... nearly forgot... but remembered just in time. Piddled on the stick and walked away and forgot about it. Went back an hour later for another piddle and glanced at the little stick and i nearly died. Bright Bright Blue positive. Total shock ! OH was in complete shock... friend wasnt.
> 
> However after about an hour the shock was gone and OH and I where delighted, over the moon, couldnt be happier!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So i'l skip the boring bit in between and cut to the next bit.
> 
> At nine weeks I had some pains in my side so the hospital called me up for a scan. At there was my bouncing baby.... Everything was perfect nothing wrong!! Sent home delighted with an appointment for a 12 week scan!
> 
> 12 week scan came and i was a tad nervous .. i was convinced that if i got passed this scan then everything would be perfect and we would definitely be going home with a bouncing little baby. So i lay on the bed and the lady begins to do her job. Checking measurements etc... then she stops looks at me and OH and back to the screen! My mind was on overdrive!! SOMETHING MUST BE WRONG WITH MY BABY!!!
> 
> She goes away and comes back with a consultant. Who does a quick check over and pipes up. Well from your previous report (9week scan) there was one baby. This scan is showing two. Congratulations twins!... Well you could imagine the shock!!! He also noticed however that there was no membrane between the twins and he was worried about this because that can cause lots of problems.
> 
> ANYWAY ... He called us back two weeks later for another scan. At this scan he seen that Hamish had passed away!! :cry: :cry:. No heart beat my little surprise had lost his fight. . He had never seen this before so sent me away to come back the following week with a referral to a specialist.
> 
> During this time i was admitted into the hospital as i had severe hyperemisis. After being in hospital i finally got out and managed to see the specialist who then was able to tell me something! My boys where monochronic monoamniotic twins. (I had to google this to understand it fully) Shortened version is that if my egg had split one day later by boys would have been conjoined twins. They where very very very identical.
> 
> When Hamish passed away Harris grew a vein through the after birth and into Hamish, supplying him with blood, allowing him to continue growing without a heartbeat. Although he was never the exact same size as Harris he grew more than he should have. My boys where TRAP twins (Twin, Reversed, Arterial Perfusion). Very dangerous as the larger Hamish grew the more strain it put on Harris's heart! (circulating blood through his own body and his brothers).
> 
> We were devastated. I had no hope what so ever. Specialists plan was to cut the vein between the twins too allow Harris to grow and be as healthy as possible. first they had to find where the vein was. I had to attend weekly scans to see if the vein could be seen.
> 
> We went up for our final scan and i honestly felt different that morning. I felt them move really early. But this one morning i felt "still". But i thought that Harris was just having a rest... until i seen the scan. It was dark. And he wasnt showing off like he usually did. I knew instantly that he had gone.
> 
> *** Im going to have to give this bit a miss ladies. I cant just now From here i still find it too difficult. ***
> 
> I had to carry my boys for another 5 days (I didnt want to ever give them up) and on the Friday I went through full labour and met my precious little angels! Couldnt believe how much they looked like my OH ! soo much!!!
> 
> So sorry for the brief look into my journey. And sorry for this post being so long. I know the type of pregnancy i had is confusing. Trust me no one could have been more than I was. But im all clued up so please feel free to ask me anything. (Except my feelings at that time).
> 
> 
> Thank you for persevering. <3 :hugs:

So sorry you had to go through all of this :hugs: What a heartbreaking story, but Nat is right, it's not the whole story, just the beginning and I'm sure you have a happy ending coming your way.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Nat <3
> I hope so too. nice little easter baby would be lovely! :)
> We will all be there by this time next year! we will all have our take home babies! <3 You sooner than us hehe!! we will be stalking !! xxx
> 
> We will all my pregnant by Christmas, that's the plan.
> 
> I'm not out of the woods yet but I got this today....
> 
> https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zps405ebc38.jpg
> 
> XxClick to expand...

How exciting Nat! I think it's sticky too :) 

Yes, all of us pregnant by Christmas would be a good plan


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Nat <3
> I hope so too. nice little easter baby would be lovely! :)
> We will all be there by this time next year! we will all have our take home babies! <3 You sooner than us hehe!! we will be stalking !! xxx
> 
> We will all my pregnant by Christmas, that's the plan.
> 
> I'm not out of the woods yet but I got this today....
> 
> https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/photo_zps405ebc38.jpg
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> How exciting Nat! I think it's sticky too :)
> 
> Yes, all of us pregnant by Christmas would be a good planClick to expand...

Thanks huni, I really hope this baby is sticky!

It sure would :flower:


----------



## crysshae

Nina83 said:


> Bleh, nausea kicks in every day from about 10-12. Maybe it's just the coffee I'm drinking in the morning. I am so looking forward to this weekend!

 Hope you feel better and are able to figure out if it is the coffee. 



Nat0609 said:


> I'm bloated and nauseous today. This heat isn't helping.
> 
> I've been running round getting Lily ready to go out and just doing that has made me all hot and sweaty. Yuck xx

 Sounds like hCG is definitely rising!


----------



## Nat0609

> Sounds like hCG is definitely rising!

I hope so, as unpleasant as its side effects are lol!


----------



## bluestars

Hehe Nat it's all worth it! 

how are we all today ladies? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Doing well. Starting to feel a bit crampy, so hoping that means AF is on her way. :happydance: I have to go for my first mammogram today, as I'll be 40 next month. Not looking forward to that. :nope:

How are you?


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm doing well. Enjoying some beautiful hot, sunny weather and happy to be working from home so I can sit out on the deck and enjoy it :) 

Dinner with my friend last night went well. She did bring up the m/c but was very respectful about it and I managed to talk about it for a very short period of time with only a couple tears, then on to happier topics. 

How are you doing?

Crys - I hope AF arrives and leaves soon, so you can get on with baby making fun :) Hopefully the mammogram goes smoothly and is easier than you expect!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay. Yay for enjoying sunshine. We've had much needed rain for 4 days and beautifully cooler weather that we never have in July. Today it's sunny again. Time to clean up the pool from the rain effects so we can continue to stay cool. 

I'm glad your visit went well last night. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Doing well. Starting to feel a bit crampy, so hoping that means AF is on her way. :happydance: I have to go for my first mammogram today, as I'll be 40 next month. Not looking forward to that. :nope:
> 
> How are you?

My Grandma said hers didn't hurt as such but it was really uncomfortable xx


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> I'm doing well. Enjoying some beautiful hot, sunny weather and happy to be working from home so I can sit out on the deck and enjoy it :)
> 
> Dinner with my friend last night went well. She did bring up the m/c but was very respectful about it and I managed to talk about it for a very short period of time with only a couple tears, then on to happier topics.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Crys - I hope AF arrives and leaves soon, so you can get on with baby making fun :) Hopefully the mammogram goes smoothly and is easier than you expect!

Glad you managed to talk about it without it upsetting you too much xx


----------



## bluestars

Crys hope af shows its ugly head soon! My mum says hers didnt hurt much too! They arent comfortable though. Hope it goes well xxx

Lindsay glad your dinner went well! 

Its been sunny here today finally! Beautiful! So let it carry on as its our show and festival this weekend. Off work till monday now woohoo! Haha 

Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Quiet here today. 

Mammo wasn't bad, just awkward.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Quiet here today.
> 
> Mammo wasn't bad, just awkward.

Glad it was ok hun. When do you get results? Xx


----------



## bluestars

Crys glad mam went ok!

I got my crosslines today... think I've missed it... :( xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Crys glad mam went ok!
> 
> I got my crosslines today... think I've missed it... :( xxx

Why do you think that hun xx


----------



## Nat0609

Just a little vent but it sort of annoys me when people in the UK ask their GP for a scan just cos they want one! We all want one but that doesn't mean we should get one.

If you want a reassurance scan, pay for it. Argh! The NHS is stretched enough and I'd much rather time and money be spent elsewhere. Like in neo-natal for example. A first tri loss is horrible and not nice but it's not preventable.

No medical reason, you shouldn't get one IMO xx


----------



## bluestars

Well maybe not completely missed it but we didn't bd that day... 

I agree Nat but i did have cramps at 9 weeks and got a scan :blush: wasn't my choice to be fair but it was very reassuring!

What made you say this? Someone around you get an early scan? xxx

:flower:


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Well maybe not completely missed it but we didn't bd that day...
> 
> I agree Nat but i did have cramps at 9 weeks and got a scan :blush: wasn't my choice to be fair but it was very reassuring!
> 
> What made you say this? Someone around you get an early scan? xxx
> 
> :flower:

It doesn't have to be the day huni. Female sperm is slower swimming. 

Just people on here. They want a scan com they've had a previous loss which obviously I understand but if you aren't in pain or bleeding I don't think you should get one just because you want one xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Well maybe not completely missed it but we didn't bd that day...
> 
> I agree Nat but i did have cramps at 9 weeks and got a scan :blush: wasn't my choice to be fair but it was very reassuring!
> 
> What made you say this? Someone around you get an early scan? xxx
> 
> :flower:
> 
> It doesn't have to be the day huni. Female sperm is slower swimming.
> 
> Just people on here. They want a scan com they've had a previous loss which obviously I understand but if you aren't in pain or bleeding I don't think you should get one just because you want one xxClick to expand...


My consultant said that i will get an early scan next time a 12 week one a 20 and a 34 because i lost the twins. Im not sure if i want that many. We will see. i wouldnt ask for it though. xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Well maybe not completely missed it but we didn't bd that day...
> 
> I agree Nat but i did have cramps at 9 weeks and got a scan :blush: wasn't my choice to be fair but it was very reassuring!
> 
> What made you say this? Someone around you get an early scan? xxx
> 
> :flower:
> 
> It doesn't have to be the day huni. Female sperm is slower swimming.
> 
> Just people on here. They want a scan com they've had a previous loss which obviously I understand but if you aren't in pain or bleeding I don't think you should get one just because you want one xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My consultant said that i will get an early scan next time a 12 week one a 20 and a 34 because i lost the twins. Im not sure if i want that many. We will see. i wouldnt ask for it though. xxxClick to expand...

But that's for a reason, you had a very very very unusual pregnancy and your Consultant has recommended it.

I'm talking about people who are asking their Doctors not the other way round xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat, we have a dating scan at about 6-7 weeks, then a NT at 12.
I will most definitely get the 6 week again, and then at 9 again. I had a MMC at 8 weeks, after seeing the HB at 6. We found out because we went for a scan simply because I "felt" something. I couldn't imagine going in at 12 weeks to find out my baby had died weeks ago.
I'm not going to go through that again.
I know MC can't be prevented, or seen ahead, nothing can be done, but a lot of stress can be prevented. I wouldn't going several times to someone who is pregnant for the first time though. They don't know the "worst that can happen"


----------



## bluestars

I aggree with I would rather know that everything os ok and that im not going to go to a 12 week or so scan and be shock that my baby has passed weeks ago. although id worry each scan xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, we have a dating scan at about 6-7 weeks, then a NT at 12.
> I will most definitely get the 6 week again, and then at 9 again. I had a MMC at 8 weeks, after seeing the HB at 6. We found out because we went for a scan simply because I "felt" something. I couldn't imagine going in at 12 weeks to find out my baby had died weeks ago.
> I'm not going to go through that again.
> I know MC can't be prevented, or seen ahead, nothing can be done, but a lot of stress can be prevented. I wouldn't going several times to someone who is pregnant for the first time though. They don't know the "worst that can happen"

It's different here as we have a National Health Service which is stretched to its capacity as it is without some individuals taking advantage of the system.

If we had to pay or have insurance I'd want more xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Quiet here today.
> 
> Mammo wasn't bad, just awkward.
> 
> Glad it was ok hun. When do you get results? XxClick to expand...

 They said my doc will know within a day or two and I'll receive my letter in a couple weeks. So I guess if I receive no call from my doctor, everything is fine. 



bluestars said:


> Crys glad mam went ok!
> 
> I got my crosslines today... think I've missed it... :( xxx

 If you miss the actual day, it's okay....as long as you've managed the day before and/or even a day or two before that. 



Nat0609 said:


> It's different here as we have a National Health Service which is stretched to its capacity as it is without some individuals taking advantage of the system.
> 
> If we had to pay or have insurance I'd want more xx

My doctor does a scan at my first visit at 8 weeks then another at around 20 weeks. I have never had the 12-week scan. I know she told my niece she would have the MaterniT21 test at 12 weeks but I'm not sure about the scan. I would think she does that too now. 

You're right. If there is no real reason for an earlier scan, NHS shouldn't have to pay for it. 

We pay dearly for our insurance over here. I do like that most group insurance companies cover prenatal and delivery with just one copay at the beginning. The hospital bill is a different story though.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Quiet here today.
> 
> Mammo wasn't bad, just awkward.
> 
> Glad it was ok hun. When do you get results? XxClick to expand...
> 
> They said my doc will know within a day or two and I'll receive my letter in a couple weeks. So I guess if I receive no call from my doctor, everything is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Crys glad mam went ok!
> 
> I got my crosslines today... think I've missed it... :( xxxClick to expand...
> 
> If you miss the actual day, it's okay....as long as you've managed the day before and/or even a day or two before that.
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> It's different here as we have a National Health Service which is stretched to its capacity as it is without some individuals taking advantage of the system.
> 
> If we had to pay or have insurance I'd want more xxClick to expand...
> 
> My doctor does a scan at my first visit at 8 weeks then another at around 20 weeks. I have never had the 12-week scan. I know she told my niece she would have the MaterniT21 test at 12 weeks but I'm not sure about the scan. I would think she does that too now.
> 
> You're right. If there is no real reason for an earlier scan, NHS shouldn't have to pay for it.
> 
> We pay dearly for our insurance over here. I do like that most group insurance companies cover prenatal and delivery with just one copay at the beginning. The hospital bill is a different story though.Click to expand...

I'm sure your results will be fine hun.

I don't care if someone has 30 scans if they need them it's just the people who *want* them for no real reason other than reassurance that gets me. I'd have one every week if I could and if the NHS was a bottomless pit but it isn't.

My Mum works for the NHS, slaves 12 hour days and gets paid a fairly meagre amount. No pay rise for 3 years either.

If the NHS collapsed and people had to pay for everything they'd think more about if they *needed* it or not xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I'm sure your results will be fine hun.
> 
> I don't care if someone has 30 scans if they need them it's just the people who *want* them for no real reason other than reassurance that gets me. I'd have one every week if I could and if the NHS was a bottomless pit but it isn't.
> 
> My Mum works for the NHS, slaves 12 hour days and gets paid a fairly meagre amount. No pay rise for 3 years either.
> 
> If the NHS collapsed and people had to pay for everything they'd think more about if they *needed* it or not xx

Thanks. 

I would have a sono machine in my home if I could. Lol! Or better yet a window in my belly so I could just see the baby all the time. I am planning to get one of those really good Dopplers you can rent. 

Yes, I bet they would. Do y'all have any other option if that were to ever happen?


----------



## Nat0609

I like the window idea :haha:

Some people have BUPA which is private medical care but not very many.

A private reassurance scan here is about £80


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. They're pretty expensive here too. So nice with all the stuff they offer and extra pictures though.


----------



## Nat0609

Yeah I bet they aren't as rushed.

I'm a bit down though as I'm spotting today :-( xx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Crys glad mam went ok!
> 
> I got my crosslines today... think I've missed it... :( xxx

Hooray for crosshairs!! :) Why do you think you've missed it?


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Yeah I bet they aren't as rushed.
> 
> I'm a bit down though as I'm spotting today :-( xx

Awww. Hopefully it's just a cervix thing or whatever caused the bleeding before and no problem for the little one. You go tomorrow for your hCG level; right? Maybe if it's high, they'll get you scanned soon.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet they aren't as rushed.
> 
> I'm a bit down though as I'm spotting today :-( xx
> 
> Awww. Hopefully it's just a cervix thing or whatever caused the bleeding before and no problem for the little one. You go tomorrow for your hCG level; right? Maybe if it's high, they'll get you scanned soon.Click to expand...

Fingers crossed.

Yeah tomorrow at 11.30 UK time. I got my results at 5 pm last week.

I think the plan is to re-scan me to rule out ectopic but I don't think they'll do that tomorrow


----------



## Lindsay109

Hmm, guess I should have read farther before replying, lol. Bluestars - I've heard that BD before O is actually better than BD on the day of O so hopefully you caught the egg!!

Nat - I kinda agree with that - we have public health care here as well and they won't give an early scan for reassurance. Last time I just had a 12 week nuchal scan (when I found out about the mmc that had happened a couple weeks earlier) - apparently a lot of people don't even get that, they have to wait until 18 - 20 weeks. The OB told me that next time I will have a 7 - 8 week dating scan, I didn't ask for it and not sure why she will send me for it, but I'm not going to argue because it'll probably make me feel better... I know it won't prevent anything, but might help reduce some stress.

Crys - glad to hear your mammogram went well :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I bet they aren't as rushed.
> 
> I'm a bit down though as I'm spotting today :-( xx
> 
> Awww. Hopefully it's just a cervix thing or whatever caused the bleeding before and no problem for the little one. You go tomorrow for your hCG level; right? Maybe if it's high, they'll get you scanned soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Yeah tomorrow at 11.30 UK time. I got my results at 5 pm last week.
> 
> I think the plan is to re-scan me to rule out ectopic but I don't think they'll do that tomorrowClick to expand...

I hope the spotting goes away quickly... maybe it's just a little implantation bleeding, or your cervix... :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> Yeah tomorrow at 11.30 UK time. I got my results at 5 pm last week.
> 
> I think the plan is to re-scan me to rule out ectopic but I don't think they'll do that tomorrow

:hugs:



Lindsay109 said:


> Crys - glad to hear your mammogram went well :)

 Thanks, Lindsay.


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> I like the window idea :haha:
> 
> Some people have BUPA which is private medical care but not very many.
> 
> A private reassurance scan here is about £80

Ouch. Scans here- at the OBGYN are free. Well, we pay a small fee for health insurance every month and everything is pretty much included, blood as well. The NT scans, and other ones do need to be paid for, but we get reimbursed by both health and private health insurance. In the end we pay pretty much next to nothing.

Drink a lot Nat, dehydration can also cause spotting. <3


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks everyone. 

Lots of water it is xx


----------



## bluestars

Lindsay109 said:


> Hmm, guess I should have read farther before replying, lol. Bluestars - I've heard that BD before O is actually better than BD on the day of O so hopefully you caught the egg!!
> 
> Nat - I kinda agree with that - we have public health care here as well and they won't give an early scan for reassurance. Last time I just had a 12 week nuchal scan (when I found out about the mmc that had happened a couple weeks earlier) - apparently a lot of people don't even get that, they have to wait until 18 - 20 weeks. The OB told me that next time I will have a 7 - 8 week dating scan, I didn't ask for it and not sure why she will send me for it, but I'm not going to argue because it'll probably make me feel better... I know it won't prevent anything, but might help reduce some stress.
> 
> Crys - glad to hear your mammogram went well :)

Lets hope your right hehe xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Nat id say inplantation bleeding ! I agree lots of water! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Nat id say inplantation bleeding ! I agree lots of water! Xxx

Thanks. Touch wood but it seems to have stopped now.

My tests haven't been as dark today though xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Nat id say inplantation bleeding ! I agree lots of water! Xxx
> 
> Thanks. Touch wood but it seems to have stopped now.
> 
> My tests haven't been as dark today though xxClick to expand...

I still wouldnt teat during the day id still go by fmu... try not worry too much and wait until hormone levels come through xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

I get worse results with FMU xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad the spotting stopped. Some tests have less dye that others...so that could be it.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Nat id say inplantation bleeding ! I agree lots of water! Xxx
> 
> Thanks. Touch wood but it seems to have stopped now.
> 
> My tests haven't been as dark today though xxClick to expand...

That's good news that the spotting stopped. If you've been drinking a lot of water, that may be why the tests have not been as dark.


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks ladies, you all always have a positive and rational explanation for me :hugs: xx


----------



## bluestars

Thats what we are here for! 

Its the islamd festival this weekend! Usually an excuse to get drunk but... not really sure if I should have one or two or nt too! What do you think ladies xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Thats what we are here for!
> 
> Its the islamd festival this weekend! Usually an excuse to get drunk but... not really sure if I should have one or two or nt too! What do you think ladies xxxx

Enjoy yourself huni, it might be the last chance you get for a while :winkwink: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Thats what we are here for!
> 
> Its the islamd festival this weekend! Usually an excuse to get drunk but... not really sure if I should have one or two or nt too! What do you think ladies xxxx
> 
> Enjoy yourself huni, it might be the last chance you get for a while :winkwink: xxClick to expand...


I agree, I don't think there's anything wrong with having a drink or two in the 2 week wait... and it's true, it may be the last chance you get in a while ;)


----------



## bluestars

I really hope so!! We have decided to give tonight a miss and go tomorrow and sunday instead xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah- How are you? Did you temp the cycle you got your :bfp: ? 

How are you doing girls ? 

My temp is keeps rising... any of you lovepy ladoes know if it will keep rising till Af or if I should expect a positive what should my temperature be doing? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Aleeah- How are you? Did you temp the cycle you got your :bfp: ?
> 
> How are you doing girls ?
> 
> My temp is keeps rising... any of you lovepy ladoes know if it will keep rising till Af or if I should expect a positive what should my temperature be doing? Xxx

Before AF your temps go down. Usually they say if your temps are high for 18 days you're pregnant. You're only 6 dpo if I'm correct- and your chart looks great!


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Aleeah- How are you? Did you temp the cycle you got your :bfp: ?
> 
> How are you doing girls ?
> 
> My temp is keeps rising... any of you lovepy ladoes know if it will keep rising till Af or if I should expect a positive what should my temperature be doing? Xxx
> 
> Before AF your temps go down. Usually they say if your temps are high for 18 days you're pregnant. You're only 6 dpo if I'm correct- and your chart looks great!Click to expand...

Thanks nina. Just had someone on another post say that my temp shouldnt be this high until after implantation. Lol think im out this month :(.

How are you? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Aleeah- How are you? Did you temp the cycle you got your :bfp: ?
> 
> How are you doing girls ?
> 
> My temp is keeps rising... any of you lovepy ladoes know if it will keep rising till Af or if I should expect a positive what should my temperature be doing? Xxx
> 
> Before AF your temps go down. Usually they say if your temps are high for 18 days you're pregnant. You're only 6 dpo if I'm correct- and your chart looks great!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks nina. Just had someone on another post say that my temp shouldnt be this high until after implantation. Lol think im out this month :(.
> 
> How are you? XxxClick to expand...

I've never heard that before :wacko:
Your temps are supposed to be higher, maybe it was hotter during the night or maybe you're developing something. I think you're only out if they're too low! You are definitely still in.


----------



## Nina83

I'm doing OK. AF is definitely gone, now it's just yucky brown spotting once in a while. 
I still have the side pains every now and then, and I've got bruises. I never really bruise for no reason, but I did last time I was in the TWW. 
I have a feeling if this is a new pregnancy it won't be ending well. I just want to understand what's going on.
If it keeps on like this I'll go see my doctor. He's on vacation now until next week.
OPKs are negative, HPT cheapies are cheap. They all have a dye line running through them. I'll wait a few more days with those as well.
I had severe side cramps last Friday with my almost positive OPK, that could have been ovulation.


----------



## bluestars

Aww must be so confusing for you honey! Did you get bloods day done or anything ? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Thanks nina. Just had someone on another post say that my temp shouldnt be this high until after implantation. Lol think im out this month :(.
> 
> How are you? Xxx

You can see both of my cycles when I got a BFP if you click on my ticker. The first one was June 2008, and then my recent was May 2013. 

Your temps are not too high, and you are definitely not out. 



Nina83 said:


> I'm doing OK. AF is definitely gone, now it's just yucky brown spotting once in a while.
> I still have the side pains every now and then, and I've got bruises. I never really bruise for no reason, but I did last time I was in the TWW.
> I have a feeling if this is a new pregnancy it won't be ending well. I just want to understand what's going on.
> If it keeps on like this I'll go see my doctor. He's on vacation now until next week.
> OPKs are negative, HPT cheapies are cheap. They all have a dye line running through them. I'll wait a few more days with those as well.
> I had severe side cramps last Friday with my almost positive OPK, that could have been ovulation.

Good luck, Nina. I hope your body resets and gets back on track soon so you won't feel so confused. 


Nat - How are you feeling today? 

Aleeah - When will you be back? 

Lindsay - How are you?

AFM - AF is here full blown today! :happydance: Woohoo for a new cycle!


----------



## Nat0609

Hi ladies

Quick update from me as I'm off out. Was feeling really positive but started spotting and my HPTs are fading so not feeling hopeful now.

I'll get today's beta result and the plan for the next step in about 3 hours. I'm pretty sure I'm going to MC :cry: xx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Nat. I do so hope you find out better news from the tests. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

crysshae said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Thanks nina. Just had someone on another post say that my temp shouldnt be this high until after implantation. Lol think im out this month :(.
> 
> How are you? Xxx
> 
> You can see both of my cycles when I got a BFP if you click on my ticker. The first one was June 2008, and then my recent was May 2013.
> 
> Your temps are not too high, and you are definitely not out.
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing OK. AF is definitely gone, now it's just yucky brown spotting once in a while.
> I still have the side pains every now and then, and I've got bruises. I never really bruise for no reason, but I did last time I was in the TWW.
> I have a feeling if this is a new pregnancy it won't be ending well. I just want to understand what's going on.
> If it keeps on like this I'll go see my doctor. He's on vacation now until next week.
> OPKs are negative, HPT cheapies are cheap. They all have a dye line running through them. I'll wait a few more days with those as well.
> I had severe side cramps last Friday with my almost positive OPK, that could have been ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, Nina. I hope your body resets and gets back on track soon so you won't feel so confused.
> 
> 
> Nat - How are you feeling today?
> 
> Aleeah - When will you be back?
> 
> Lindsay - How are you?
> 
> AFM - AF is here full blown today! :happydance: Woohoo for a new cycle!Click to expand...

Where do I click honey? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Found it honey! Thank you xxx


----------



## crysshae

You're very welcome.


----------



## Lindsay109

Bluestars - your chart looks great :)

Nina - I hope your body gets back to normal, and you can sort out what's going on :hugs:

Crys - I'm glad to hear AF has arrived, hopefully her stay is short and painless. Hooray for CD1!! :)

Nat - I'm thinking of you :hugs: I hope you get some good news today.

Aleeah - I hope you are enjoying your time away.

As for me, I'm doing well. We decided against a weekend away, we wanted to go camping, but all of the provincial parks are so busy this time of year and we didn't want to pack everything up and drive a few hours only to find the campsite was full. So, we're having a "staycation", lol. Gonna head down to the beach and enjoy the sun :) I'm 6 dpo today... had some mild cramping/pressure yesterday afternoon/evening. Kinda wierd, seems way too early for any kind of cramping.


----------



## bluestars

Lindsay - fingers crossed a good sign! Ive not really had any signs at all. But going to enjoy the weather and sunshine and see what happens. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Bluestars - your chart looks great :)
> 
> Nina - I hope your body gets back to normal, and you can sort out what's going on :hugs:
> 
> Crys - I'm glad to hear AF has arrived, hopefully her stay is short and painless. Hooray for CD1!! :)
> 
> Nat - I'm thinking of you :hugs: I hope you get some good news today.
> 
> Aleeah - I hope you are enjoying your time away.
> 
> As for me, I'm doing well. We decided against a weekend away, we wanted to go camping, but all of the provincial parks are so busy this time of year and we didn't want to pack everything up and drive a few hours only to find the campsite was full. So, we're having a "staycation", lol. Gonna head down to the beach and enjoy the sun :) I'm 6 dpo today... had some mild cramping/pressure yesterday afternoon/evening. Kinda wierd, seems way too early for any kind of cramping.

Enjoy your staycation! I'm gonna try to enjoy as much of the pool with the kids as I can this weekend. 

5-6 dpo is a good day for implantation. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks :). I thought 5 dpo was too early for implantation?


----------



## crysshae

They say 6-12 is the norm, but there are always variables.


----------



## Nat0609

Ok so my tests started fading, I was spotting and my level came back at 42. It was at least 200 on Wednesday and then down to 42 yesterday. 

Miscarriage inevitable :-( xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Ok so my tests started fading, I was spotting and my level came back at 42. It was at least 200 on Wednesday and then down to 42 yesterday.
> 
> Miscarriage inevitable :-( xx

I'm so sorry Nat <3


----------



## LucyLake

Nat0609 said:


> Ok so my tests started fading, I was spotting and my level came back at 42. It was at least 200 on Wednesday and then down to 42 yesterday.
> 
> Miscarriage inevitable :-( xx

Nat, I'm so sorry <3. Huge hugs <3


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Ok so my tests started fading, I was spotting and my level came back at 42. It was at least 200 on Wednesday and then down to 42 yesterday.
> 
> Miscarriage inevitable :-( xx

Oh Nat, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so very sorry, Nat.


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

I'm back now, exhausted but back finally at least.

Nat - I'm so sorry you are going through this again. Sending you lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx

Lindsay - Hope you had fun with the staycation and caught some sun? Sometimes the holidays at home are the best ones! Have you had any more symptoms? Fingers crossed for you [-o&lt; xx

Bluestars - My chart is in the footer of my message, you can have a look at it if you click on the chart. I stopped temping soon after getting my BFP as was stressing about the temps. I didn't temp straight after the m/c but always temped at the same time pretty much everyday when I started. And remember you're not out until the witch arrives. How are your symptoms?

Crysshae - So glad you're back into a new cycle!! Fingers and toes crossed this is the one...!!! Exciting stuff! \\:D/

Nina - How are you feeling now? Have the cramps stopped? Why don't you try a FRER instead of the cheap internet ones? I still find them confusing, even after getting strong positives with all other tests. :hugs:

Update on me, I've been so busy recently have hardly time to think about the baby. I'm exhausted though, haven't been able to sleep much at night either. Have got a doctors appointment tomorrow evening (not sure how I managed an evening appointment!) so I should get to find out what the next steps are. I'm guessing they'll want to do a scan to determine how far along I am. It's been 9.5 weeks since the m/c, I did a digi test this morning and it showed 2-3 weeks, so 4-5 weeks pregnant, still very cautious as it's such early days.

Nat still thinking of you xx

I'll keep you all posted tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks everyone. Pregnant by Christmas is still my aim xx


----------



## Nat0609

I'm scared of miscarrying naturally. Does it hurt? Is it likely that I'll see things?

Sorry for the nature of the questions but I'm worried xx


----------



## Nina83

Don't worry Nat <3
You're pretty early on, so it probably won't hurt much.
I had a natural at 6+4 and I only had AF cramps one day and before passing the sac a few sharp pains. I don't think you'll see much, maybe just the sac, but it will be a bit of a glob, similar to a large clot.
I only knew it was the sac because I was looking for it. I spent about an hour going in and out of the bathroom passing clots and just wiping. The next day it was like a medium flow AF, then just got lighter ((hugs)) we're here for you Hun <3


----------



## bluestars

So sorry to hear this Nat hope you are ok. Thougjts are with you! 

Aleeah I couldnt really say I have any symptoms at all. Although I havent been lookimg for anything. Breast feel normal and not had any cramping at all. Will have a little look at your temping. Glad you are doing well though! Its nice to have you back! Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Don't worry Nat <3
> You're pretty early on, so it probably won't hurt much.
> I had a natural at 6+4 and I only had AF cramps one day and before passing the sac a few sharp pains. I don't think you'll see much, maybe just the sac, but it will be a bit of a glob, similar to a large clot.
> I only knew it was the sac because I was looking for it. I spent about an hour going in and out of the bathroom passing clots and just wiping. The next day it was like a medium flow AF, then just got lighter ((hugs)) we're here for you Hun <3

Thanks hun, that's reassuring. It should be too painful and gory then which is a relief. Still unpleasant I'll bet but shouldn't be much worse than a period.

It's the waiting for it to start that's horrible xx


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Nina - How are you feeling now? Have the cramps stopped? Why don't you try a FRER instead of the cheap internet ones? I still find them confusing, even after getting strong positives with all other tests. :hugs:

I felt worse today. Nasuea from morning till noon, and then cramps until the evening. I have those sharp pains on my side every now and then. HPT negative. It's still early if anything is positive though.
I put my charts together, and if when my levels reached 0 it may have triggered both O and AF, which would explain the darker OPK last weekend, along with the super bad cramps Friday (ovulation?)
If last Friday was O, my chart ain't half bad. I'd be 9dpo today, implantation dip? (I added the "crosshairs")
Still pathetic talk! 
I just FEEL so pregnant, like I know the line will show, just have to wait. It's crazy, the same feeling I had last time.
Maybe tomorrow morning I'll test with a CB, even though I still think nit might be early. We don't have FRER here.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=646327&amp;d=1374410787


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> I'm scared of miscarrying naturally. Does it hurt? Is it likely that I'll see things?
> 
> Sorry for the nature of the questions but I'm worried xx

It's still early, so I don't think you should see much. The first 2 days, I had very dark brown and dark red spotting, no pain. On the 3rd day, I started cramping in the morning. Around 4 that evening I started having contractions. They weren't as bad as contractions at full-term, but I could tell they were contractions. They were about 45 seconds long every 2 minutes with nothing in between so I knew it was about to happen. About 2 hours after they started I began to bleed heavier and passed a small amount of tissue and medium flow of red blood. I continued to pass red blood for a while and a small amount through the night. Then only spotted for for the next 6 days. 

So sorry you have to go through this again. We're all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Nina. I hope you get to figure out what's going on soon. 

Welcome back, Aleeah.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of miscarrying naturally. Does it hurt? Is it likely that I'll see things?
> 
> Sorry for the nature of the questions but I'm worried xx
> 
> It's still early, so I don't think you should see much. The first 2 days, I had very dark brown and dark red spotting, no pain. On the 3rd day, I started cramping in the morning. Around 4 that evening I started having contractions. They weren't as bad as contractions at full-term, but I could tell they were contractions. They were about 45 seconds long every 2 minutes with nothing in between so I knew it was about to happen. About 2 hours after they started I began to bleed heavier and passed a small amount of tissue and medium flow of red blood. I continued to pass red blood for a while and a small amount through the night. Then only spotted for for the next 6 days.
> 
> So sorry you have to go through this again. We're all here for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm at the dark brown no pain stage so I guess it's coming. I hope it won't be long xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat-:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of miscarrying naturally. Does it hurt? Is it likely that I'll see things?
> 
> Sorry for the nature of the questions but I'm worried xx
> 
> It's still early, so I don't think you should see much. The first 2 days, I had very dark brown and dark red spotting, no pain. On the 3rd day, I started cramping in the morning. Around 4 that evening I started having contractions. They weren't as bad as contractions at full-term, but I could tell they were contractions. They were about 45 seconds long every 2 minutes with nothing in between so I knew it was about to happen. About 2 hours after they started I began to bleed heavier and passed a small amount of tissue and medium flow of red blood. I continued to pass red blood for a while and a small amount through the night. Then only spotted for for the next 6 days.
> 
> So sorry you have to go through this again. We're all here for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the dark brown no pain stage so I guess it's coming. I hope it won't be long xxClick to expand...

Nat I'm so sorry you're having to go through this. 

This may TMI for some of you, sorry...


I had dark brown spotting 2 days after the scan that showed the baby had gone (I honestly believe having the scan and knowing my baby had died a week earlier helped kick start my body to miscarry the baby). I was 8 weeks pregnant but baby had died at 7 weeks. I had the brown spotting for a day then this turned to red bleeding, lots of it, no clots just lots of blood. I then got contraction like pains exactly as Crysshae described and I wasn't taking any painkillers. The pain was bad but I carried on making dinner and squatting when I needed to, so you can imagine it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated. The pain eased up after a few hours but I still was passing just blood. I went to A&E on my own the next day, as the blood was soaking way more than 1 pad an hour. They did an examination and the sac all intact had somehow lodged itself inside me after passing through the cervix. They removed it, it didn't hurt, took seconds and the bleeding literally stopped instantly. 

I'd expected the whole experience to be horrific but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The pain was manageable and I was on my own through most of the experience (hubby was away with work) but that was fine too. Just try and be strong, I'll pray for you and pray it's over quickly and as painlessly as possible.

Thinking of you xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I'm scared of miscarrying naturally. Does it hurt? Is it likely that I'll see things?
> 
> Sorry for the nature of the questions but I'm worried xx
> 
> It's still early, so I don't think you should see much. The first 2 days, I had very dark brown and dark red spotting, no pain. On the 3rd day, I started cramping in the morning. Around 4 that evening I started having contractions. They weren't as bad as contractions at full-term, but I could tell they were contractions. They were about 45 seconds long every 2 minutes with nothing in between so I knew it was about to happen. About 2 hours after they started I began to bleed heavier and passed a small amount of tissue and medium flow of red blood. I continued to pass red blood for a while and a small amount through the night. Then only spotted for for the next 6 days.
> 
> So sorry you have to go through this again. We're all here for you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at the dark brown no pain stage so I guess it's coming. I hope it won't be long xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nat I'm so sorry you're having to go through this.
> 
> This may TMI for some of you, sorry...
> 
> 
> I had dark brown spotting 2 days after the scan that showed the baby had gone (I honestly believe having the scan and knowing my baby had died a week earlier helped kick start my body to miscarry the baby). I was 8 weeks pregnant but baby had died at 7 weeks. I had the brown spotting for a day then this turned to red bleeding, lots of it, no clots just lots of blood. I then got contraction like pains exactly as Crysshae described and I wasn't taking any painkillers. The pain was bad but I carried on making dinner and squatting when I needed to, so you can imagine it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated. The pain eased up after a few hours but I still was passing just blood. I went to A&E on my own the next day, as the blood was soaking way more than 1 pad an hour. They did an examination and the sac all intact had somehow lodged itself inside me after passing through the cervix. They removed it, it didn't hurt, took seconds and the bleeding literally stopped instantly.
> 
> I'd expected the whole experience to be horrific but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. The pain was manageable and I was on my own through most of the experience (hubby was away with work) but that was fine too. Just try and be strong, I'll pray for you and pray it's over quickly and as painlessly as possible.
> 
> Thinking of you xxxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for being honest and sharing what must have been a difficult story with me to help to reassure me.

I just want it to "happen" now and be over and done with xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> Thank you for being honest and sharing what must have been a difficult story with me to help to reassure me.
> 
> I just want it to "happen" now and be over and done with xx

That's exactly how I felt. I hated it all but once I knew it was happening, I hated being in limbo. :hugs: I can't say I'm sorry enough. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:


----------



## bluestars

Hope you are doing ok Nat. 

I week past ovulation today think af is due soon and temp is dropping. Not feeling anything at all. Feel all normal dont think this is my month at all.

How are all you ladies doing? 

Nina are you any clearer today? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Nada. Add bloating to the list.
I'm about 9/10 DPO going by my theory of O before AF. Still early for any kind of BFP if that's what it is. I'll be buying some CB today and keep peeing on them.
My temp went up and combined charts look good.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for being honest and sharing what must have been a difficult story with me to help to reassure me.
> 
> I just want it to "happen" now and be over and done with xx
> 
> That's exactly how I felt. I hated it all but once I knew it was happening, I hated being in limbo. :hugs: I can't say I'm sorry enough. My heart is breaking for you. :cry:Click to expand...

Thanks huni. I think it's starting now. Mild cramping and the brown spotting is turning red xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nada. Add bloating to the list.
> I'm about 9/10 DPO going by my theory of O before AF. Still early for any kind of BFP if that's what it is. I'll be buying some CB today and keep peeing on them.
> My temp went up and combined charts look good.

Hope you figure out what's going on soon huni.

I've never got a BFP earlier than 12 dpo xx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Hope you are doing ok Nat.
> 
> I week past ovulation today think af is due soon and temp is dropping. Not feeling anything at all. Feel all normal dont think this is my month at all.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> Nina are you any clearer today? Xxxx

How long is your cycle or LP usually?


----------



## bluestars

crysshae said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Hope you are doing ok Nat.
> 
> I week past ovulation today think af is due soon and temp is dropping. Not feeling anything at all. Feel all normal dont think this is my month at all.
> 
> How are all you ladies doing?
> 
> Nina are you any clearer today? Xxxx
> 
> How long is your cycle or LP usually?Click to expand...

Cycle is usually 28 29 days routinely. Not sure about my LP... Xxx


Nina chart does look good (i think not very good at reading charts ). I'm there staying positive with you! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

So you should still have 5-6 days left. That temp dip could be just a fluke temp or even the implantation dip that some ladies talk about. You are definitely not out yet. I still have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

crysshae said:


> So you should still have 5-6 days left. That temp dip could be just a fluke temp or even the implantation dip that some ladies talk about. You are definitely not out yet. I still have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:

Thank you crys! Very positive !

Should I not be feeling some symptoms of anymore sort ? 

I did with the twins this time xxx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> So you should still have 5-6 days left. That temp dip could be just a fluke temp or even the implantation dip that some ladies talk about. You are definitely not out yet. I still have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:
> 
> Thank you crys! Very positive !
> 
> Should I not be feeling some symptoms of anymore sort ?
> 
> I did with the twins this time xxxClick to expand...

Well...That depends on the person and the pregnancy. I've also learned it depends a lot on charting and these boards. Lol. When I was pregnant back when the internet wasn't readily available and I didn't have all this information, I never knew until I missed my period. We would try. I would watch for my period. When it didn't show up, I would test. Even with my twins, I had no idea until I tested after AF didn't show. 

I've heard other ladies say twins caused more symptoms for them too, so if you were pregnant with only a singleton, it could stand to reason you possibly wouldn't have as many symptoms with one. 

And another theory, if that truly is an implantation dip today, then it would take a couple days for hCG to get higher and begin causing symptoms. 

I prefer looking at the positives over the negatives as much as I can. It keeps me from groaning too much. Lol. And it's no fun to talk about the negatives. So I wait until AF rears her ugly head :growlmad: to go negative for that cycle.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> So you should still have 5-6 days left. That temp dip could be just a fluke temp or even the implantation dip that some ladies talk about. You are definitely not out yet. I still have my fingers crossed for you. :flower:
> 
> Thank you crys! Very positive !
> 
> Should I not be feeling some symptoms of anymore sort ?
> 
> I did with the twins this time xxxClick to expand...

Every pregnancy is different, don't forget that! I'm always comparing, but shouldn't. You might also have felt more symptoms because it was twins. Hope this is your month <3


----------



## bluestars

Your right I shouldn't think about it until AF shows! Positive positive positive!! <3 <3 

I'd say I feel bloated today ... But It could be me not eating properly over the weekend due to it being the festival. Where are you in your cycle crys? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh, I hate the evil yummy food bloat. It's not quite fair that something so good causes all that icky feeling. Lol. 

I'm CD3 today. Won't be long till I get to start trying again. :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

Haha nearly fun time for you then ! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Hope you are all ok ladies?

I'm still waiting for the inevitable but I think I've made a decision for going forward.

I'm going to give the charting a go I think, condoms for a couple of months and then when we TTC again I'll know what my "normal" is xx


----------



## bluestars

Nat0609 said:


> Hope you are all ok ladies?
> 
> I'm still waiting for the inevitable but I think I've made a decision for going forward.
> 
> I'm going to give the charting a go I think, condoms for a couple of months and then when we TTC again I'll know what my "normal" is xx

Sound like you have a plan honey. Charting is easy when you get in a routine haha. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I find charting very helpful. Even after my miscarriage, it at least let me know when my body was working right again and when to expect AF since previous charts had let me know how long my LP is. Good luck, and if you have any questions, I will help any way I can. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I find charting very helpful. Even after my miscarriage, it at least let me know when my body was working right again and when to expect AF since previous charts had let me know how long my LP is. Good luck, and if you have any questions, I will help any way I can. :hugs:

I think it will help me to know what's going on with my body.

Thanks, I'll probably have a ton of questions when I get started :haha:


----------



## bluestars

I did too Nat haha xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

Interesting appointment at the doctors. Apparently they've been trying to get hold of me but struggled. My blood test results from last week came back with low HCG, she didn't tell me how low, just that they were very low and they have concerns of miscarriage. Going for repeats tomorrow. I'm ok, I do feel so protective of it but somehow have remained detached. I'm still hopefull though, I was only 13dpo, so hoping that's why they were low. I did the Clearblue digi yesterday and that said 2-3 weeks.

Got everything crossed!![-o&lt;

Nat hope things have gotten easier, still thinking of you honey xx


----------



## crysshae

I have everything crossed for you too. Hoping it was just too early to have higher levels. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

fingers crossed Aleeah! im sure everything will be grand xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome back Aleeah :) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well!! It's a good sign that you got a digi with 2 -3 weeks. Hopefully they just didn't realise how early the blood test was done.

Nat - how are you doing? I hope you're not suffering too much :hugs: It sounds like you have a good plan going forward. As the others have said, charting is really useful when you're trying to figure out what your body is doing.

Blue - I had absolutely no symptoms the month I got my bfp - they all came the day of and after the bfp (13 dpo) so you're definitely not out yet!!

Nina and Crys, how are you ladies doing? 

As for me, I don't have much in the way of symptoms - still have a mild achy feeling, a little more cm than usual. I'm kinda wondering if it's a bad sign though... I didn't have anything on my bfp cycle. The only other thing that makes me wonder though is that my asthma seems to be acting up a little and it hasn't done that since around the time I got a bfp last time... prior to that I haven't had any problems with asthma in a number of years (since I moved back to Vancouver from another part of Canada). Who knows, only time will tell.


----------



## Nat0609

Al - I'll keep my fingers crossed. You were very early when you had your bloods. Keep us posted and keep the faith!

Linds - I'm doing ok thanks hun. Still waiting for the inevitable but every time I think its starting it doesn't :cry: It seems strange to be "wanting" it to happen :-( 

Sorry your asthma is troubling you but hope it's a good sign xx


----------



## bluestars

You know my asthma is a little more troublesome than usual!. I didn't really notice if it got worse the last time though. Temp is staying lower today too... Not even sure when my AF is due usually I have it all written down. When will you hear Aleeah ? 

I have been eaten alive my cleggs ! And stung by a bee ! The irritation of the bites is unbelievable!! I want to scream!! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat, I think waiting is the hardest part. Hopefully it will happen soon so you can start to move on... so sorry this is happening to you again :hugs:

Blue - sorry to hear about your asthma too, but hopefully it's a good sign for both of us. What are cleggs? Bee stings are the worst!


----------



## Aleeah

Today's update, didn't sleep at all, was so worried, she said those words no-one wants to hear: "we're concerned it's another miscarriage". Why say that until you know?! My doctor is lovely and has been amazing, as has suffered multiple miscarriages too but just wish she hadn't said that.:brat: I had hubby with me and he barely picked up on that sentence and seems to think it's all ok! Men!!](*,) I did another FRER this morning and it was very strong, so feel happier. I'm going for bloods this afternoon and guess will get results when they are fed back to the surgery probably not for a few days. Meanwhile I did ask her about continuing to take 5mg of Folic Acid and she said to continue. Also asked her about Baby Aspirin and she said she couldn't recommend it as only a specialist can do that but she took it through her 2 healthy pregnancies and winked at me! I take it from that I should be taking it, so will get some today. Waiting game but for now I'm pregnant, I'm lucky to be pregnant, so am very grateful and happy to be so.[-o&lt;

*Bluestars* - Poor you!! Being eaten alive doesn't sound nice at all!! I always attract mosquito's, in Asia I have what they call sweet blood. I come back covered in bits head to toe from holidays, albeit nice with nice and brown tanned skin!!!:haha: I hope your bites heal soon, are you smoothering them in lots of creams to keep the itching at bay?

*Nat* - It's so sad you're going through this. Have you chosen to have a natural miscarriage, or did they even give you a choice? Try and keep busy, it will start and when it does try and take it easy. I vegged out the few days after in front of the TV, watched lots of films and ate tonnes of chocolate! Just fill your time with other stuff for now, I'm praying for you.:hugs:

*Lindsay* - Remember, every pregnancy is different like the others have said. And if I'm honest I still think my symptoms are very slight this time and all the others to be honest. The asthma thing absolutely could be a good sign :thumbup:, I had the same last BFP and this time (but I think it's more hayfever related this time for me), fingers and toes crossed for you.

*Crysshae* - You're nearly back to the baby dancing window!!:happydance: Fun stuff!! Me and hubby have yet to dtd since getting the BFP, not from not wanting to, just not having the time too. I think we're all practised out!

*Nina* - Bummer you don't have FRER out there. But I guess the CB ones are just the same these days, my favourite tests are the normal CB ones, I love seeing that positive cross appear. Hate the waiting around of a digital test and I got a negative with one of those and a day later a positive, so not keen on those until later. Your temps still look good hun, can't wait for you to test, not long left now. Got everything crossed for you. Any new symtoms today??

xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> Nat, I think waiting is the hardest part. Hopefully it will happen soon so you can start to move on... so sorry this is happening to you again :hugs:
> 
> Blue - sorry to hear about your asthma too, but hopefully it's a good sign for both of us. What are cleggs? Bee stings are the worst!

Lindsay - Meant to say, wow look at your chart, it's looking really good!!!!! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

I've started thinking that maybe the maca I've been taking has been giving me these strange symptoms. I've had more nausea today than ever, and so bloated I can hardly sleep on my side :(
CM is very watery, and cervix was high and super soft I could hardly find it, but OPK was super super faint.
I didn't take the maca in the past 2 days, but maybe it already started it's side effects before?


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, that's a great sign that your tests are still dark, hopefully the follow-up blood test will show nice and high numbers :) I think sometimes doctor say things, meaning well, but don't realise how stressful it can be for the person hearing it. 

Hmm, interesting that you noticed asthma issues as well. I hope it's either a good sign or it goes away, lol. Yeah, my chart is looking pretty good but I think today's temp is a little higher than it should be because it's hot... trying to be cautiously optimistic so I don't get my hopes up too much.


----------



## Nat0609

Al - good luck with the bloods huni although I'm sure you don't need it!

I was supposed to go for more bloods yesterday but I didn't go. I don't drive so I would have had to drag the kids on 2 buses there and 2 buses back to be told what I already know.

I probably should have gone but I couldn't face it. I just want to hide under the duvet until this is all over :cry: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> I've started thinking that maybe the maca I've been taking has been giving me these strange symptoms. I've had more nausea today than ever, and so bloated I can hardly sleep on my side :(
> CM is very watery, and cervix was high and super soft I could hardly find it, but OPK was super super faint.
> I didn't take the maca in the past 2 days, but maybe it already started it's side effects before?

Sorry you've having so many strange symptoms... I don't know much about maca... maybe don't take it for a few more days and see if things resolve?

Re. OPK's, one thing I have noticed since my m/c is that they go from faint, to really dark very quickly... like in a day. It used to be that they gradually got darker and were kind of the same colour as the control line, but now it happens fast and they are significantly darker than the control line. So, maybe yours will change fast too...


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay and Blue - I hope asthma is a very good sign for you both.

Nat - I know it's such a confusing time. Hating what is happening but wanting it to hurry up and get it over with all at the same time. :nope:

Aleeah - Fingers crossed your blood tests are perfect today and that they get the results back to you sooner than a few days. 

Nina - I don't have any experience with it, but Maca is supposed to reset your hormones, so I would think it's possible it could be causing your symptoms.


----------



## bluestars

Cleggs are flying devils that bite and leave huge marks that itch and hurt. Aleeah ive never been bitten by anything ever but the last few weeks it has been horrible. Still
I did get a little bit of a tan. 

Aleeah good thay you are still getting strong positives! Keeping my fingees crossed! 

Nat I understand take it easy and spend lots of time woth your little angels! They will help keep your spirits high! Hope you are ok! 

Linds- im the same with temps. Hot weather and things. 

Although today I still feel bloated my jeans are tighter today had to put leggins on after work! However my temp was lower again today. So just waitong and seeing. Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies how are we all doing ?

Linds- your chart look really good! 

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Hey ladies how are we all doing ?
> 
> Linds- your chart look really good!
> 
> Xxx

I'm ok, still only lightly bleeding brown. Nothing substantial. Wonder if this is all I'll get? No pain or clots? I dunno. I've ran out of tests so can't see if they are fading out. I'll have to go back to the EPAU I think but it's such a pain in the rear.

Linds - I agree Chart is looking good. I learnt all about them yesterday lol.

Blue - yours isn't looking too bad either.

Al - Did you get blood results yet? Xx


----------



## bluestars

Aww nat glad your not suffering too much! <3 xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Aww nat glad your not suffering too much! <3 xxxx

Thanks but surely this can't be it :shrug:

I expected something a bit more substantial. I know I'm not/wasn't very far on but thought it'd be at least some kind of painful xx


----------



## bluestars

I'm not sure how It usually goes that early. I was a lot further on so I can't really give advice. How far where you the last time hon ? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I had ERPC so it was different but 10 weeks xx


----------



## bluestars

Aww so it was. It can take some time to properly start I think. Whee you still getting positives ? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Top Sunday
Middle Monday
bottom Tuesday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluestars

They don't look like they are fading much though do they ? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> They don't look like they are fading much though do they ? Xxx

No :wacko:

I'm phoning the EPAU now xx


----------



## Aleeah

No results yet.:nope: They're in apparently at the surgery but the doctor needs to release them to me. I'm now so worried!!:shrug: I should just not think about it as she'll call me when she does. All the receptionist could say was that the HCG had gone up but couldn't tell me by how much! Annoying!! I've now found out it was at 103 at the last test, which was at 13dpo, so I'm happier with that number now I know it. Don't know why they didn't tell me that to start with!! Hubby is being as about supportive as a wet fish!! (I'm not very good with sayings, I'm not sure what the saying is!!) He seems more bothered talking about TV, or food or anything but how much I'm fretting here, men!! Sorry rant over, I now feel surprisingly calm...!:flower:

*Nat* - It's weird it's not kicked in yet, maybe your body isn't acknowledging it? Did the EPAU have any light to shed on it? They should be able to start things for you if that's what you wanted? Or at least scan to see what's still in there.:hugs:

*Bluestars *- Hope the bites have died down a bit? I was left with scars for a few months, so couldn't even show off the tan!! Needless to say, I now take tonnes of insect repellent on hols!:winkwink:

Your chart's looking really good at the moment!! What you thinking???:thumbup:

*Nina* - Have your symptoms died down now you're not taking the maca?

*Lindsay* - Come on feed my symptom spotting obsession, you got any new ones?? Your chart still looks amazing. I'm so glad you're all charting, I miss my chart, so can feed that weirdness in me by stalking yours!:haha:

*Crysshae* - Hope you've got lots of baby dancing planned? Remember you're way more fertile after a m/c, so this could be your rainbow cycle!

I'll keep you ladies all posted, as soon as I know, I'll let you all know.

xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Men aren't great at support, that's why we have this site :haha:

103 sounds more than fine for 13 dpo to me and it has gone up so that's a good sign too.

They are going to see me tomorrow morning. Take more bloods I think xx


----------



## bluestars

Men dont really understand it all at all they have the mentality that everything woll be fine and want you to feel the same. Were all here understanding your worry! But they numbers sound good and the fact they have risen is a good sign too! Hurry up doc and save this woman the worry!!!

Bites look terrible! Got other half to look at the huge one on the bacl of my leg yesterday and he said it looks like its got a head on it haha! 

I have had little bits of cramping here and there today. However my partner has had the sickness bug a couple of days ago and as im a nurse and am around ot all the time I havent caught it but might just be a wee bug hanging around. No tenderness in the breasts. Dont particularly feel any more tired or emotional. Smells the same ! No sickness. Took a test this morning (because I have like 500 in my drawer and was neg but I know its too early for that.


----------



## Aleeah

Everything's fine! Wish they could have put me out of my misery sooner!! So my numbers came in at 1,371 for Tuesday, so I was 21 dpo then, based on that the amounts are looking really good. I'm so shocked but also very wary, I know all too well things can be taken away from us with no warning, so happy but still cautious for now. Hubby was still fairly non-responsive, just said he knew it was all ok.

Got everything crossed, we've had a tough 12 months, it's been terrible and the last pregnancy we thought was our new start, losing it was hard, I still get upset thinking about it. But I'm praying this little bean wants to stick around, we need it too more than words could say xxx


----------



## bluestars

Soooo glad to hear everything is good! Did the doctor gove you a reason for loosing the other ones honey? Are you taking baby asprin? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Soooo glad to hear everything is good! Did the doctor gove you a reason for loosing the other ones honey? Are you taking baby asprin? Xxxx

No reason given, they don't do tests or anything until you've had 3 losses (silly I know!) so I got my appointment for the checks for October! So 6 months after losing the last one. We obviously didn't wait, so I'm hoping I won't need that appointment this time. Doctor's told me to keep it for now, just in case.

Yes started taking Baby Aspirin yesterday, hope it's not too late to start ?!

I've been given an early scan on 14/08/2013, that's the latest I could delay it to, as I insisted I didn't want a scan until I knew it was all ok. They need to do one though to check how far along I am.

xxxx


----------



## bluestars

That is silly. Dnt hink it is too late to start. Your still really early how many weeks should you be on scan? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> That is silly. Dnt hink it is too late to start. Your still really early how many weeks should you be on scan? Xxx

8 weeks and a few days, the bubba only made it to just over 7 weeks last time and that's the longest I've had any pregnancy for, so hoping we see something more positive on that 8 week scan. I would rather have not had it to be honest, less stress but I can understand why they need to do it too.

I'm just over 5 weeks at the moment xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue - cleggs sound really unpleasant, I hope your bites heal soon! Your chart is looking good, nice temp rise today :)

Nat - I'm glad to hear you're not suffering too much. If there is more to come I hope it comes quickly and painlessly.

Aleeah - so glad to hear your numbers rose and are right where they should be!!! That's wonderful news. As for symptoms, I've got nothing except feeling like my asthma is acting up/short of breath. I was told I could take baby asprin while we were ttc, or if I didn't want to take it continuously, then I could just take it after my bfp - so I wouldn't think that starting at 21 dpo would be too late.

Crys and Nina - how are you ladies doing?

Thanks all for the chart comments :)

Guess what.... I was stupid and did an FRER this morning because hubby said last night he thought I might be pregnant again (he noticed I was a little more winded than normal when we went out for a walk last night). Anyway, look what I got!!!

You ladies are the first to know... hubby is still asleep because he was working really late last night. I may even wait a few more days to tell him... until the test gets darker, we'll see. All I know is that I'm going to have a hard time working today, lol
 



Attached Files:







photo(3).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Nina83

Yay! Congrats! That's a might nice line you've got going there!!! <3


----------



## Nina83

I got a nice glob of thick EWCM today. But my temps are still crazy and OPK still pretty negative.
My tummy has been bubbly all day and symptoms still the same.
This morning I took a HPT, + came up real soon but faded away so it's probably just a faulty. 
I should be on 11dpo or CD9, I will be DTD like I'm O though and hoping for the best! Haven't taken maca again, I have never felt this awful before!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> I got a nice glob of thick EWCM today. But my temps are still crazy and OPK still pretty negative.
> My tummy has been bubbly all day and symptoms still the same.
> This morning I took a HPT, + came up real soon but faded away so it's probably just a faulty.
> I should be on 11dpo or CD9, I will be DTD like I'm O though and hoping for the best! Haven't taken maca again, I have never felt this awful before!

Yay for EWCM - definitely dtd to get all your bases covered :) I had a LOT more ovulation pain/symptoms after the m/c... perhaps you're ovulating and that's why you've been feeling so awful?


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness, Lindsay! You have the best symptom ever! Congratulations!! :happydance: Sounds like your hubby knows you pretty well. 

Aleeah - 103 was great for 13 dpo and a 2-day doubling time - Perfect! :wohoo: I've learned with my DH that he tries to remain nonchalant because he feels stressed and worried when I'm pregnant. He just seems stand-off-ish when he does that. Especially after your loss, that may be the case with your hubby??

Nat - I started with brown spotting on a Monday morning. I had no cramps till Wednesday morning, then didn't have real bleeding until that evening. I think sometimes it takes it a little while to get everything moving. I hope you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow. :hugs:

Blue - I hope you get some relief from those bites soon and that you have crampiness for a much better reason than a stomach bug. :flower:

Nina - I hope the EWCM means you will ovulate soon and your cycle will be back on track and less confusing. :hugs:

AFM - Yep! Getting ready for lots of BD! I think DH is up for it. He's been rather frisky lately. :haha:


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> Blue - cleggs sound really unpleasant, I hope your bites heal soon! Your chart is looking good, nice temp rise today :)
> 
> Nat - I'm glad to hear you're not suffering too much. If there is more to come I hope it comes quickly and painlessly.
> 
> Aleeah - so glad to hear your numbers rose and are right where they should be!!! That's wonderful news. As for symptoms, I've got nothing except feeling like my asthma is acting up/short of breath. I was told I could take baby asprin while we were ttc, or if I didn't want to take it continuously, then I could just take it after my bfp - so I wouldn't think that starting at 21 dpo would be too late.
> 
> Crys and Nina - how are you ladies doing?
> 
> Thanks all for the chart comments :)
> 
> Guess what.... I was stupid and did an FRER this morning because hubby said last night he thought I might be pregnant again (he noticed I was a little more winded than normal when we went out for a walk last night). Anyway, look what I got!!!
> 
> You ladies are the first to know... hubby is still asleep because he was working really late last night. I may even wait a few more days to tell him... until the test gets darker, we'll see. All I know is that I'm going to have a hard time working today, lol

OH MY GOD!!

I'm so emotional today, have felt a little teary but that brought on full blown waterworks! (Hubby would normally describe me as heartless, as it takes a lot to make me cry!). So pleased for you Lindsay, if you were here I'd hug you!!

Can't wait to watch your tests progressing darker and darker. Have you thought about how to tell hubby???

xxx


----------



## bluestars

OH MY a huuuuge congratulations!! I knew your chart looked good! Your hubby is good at reading you! Hehe! Can't wait too see how things progress! Still soo happy for you too Leah! Do you have any symptoms? 

Nina -hope o is near! Have fun with it ! 

Any changes Nat ? 

Cramps are definitely in my womb area! Not buggy feeling anymore.

Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> I got a nice glob of thick EWCM today. But my temps are still crazy and OPK still pretty negative.
> My tummy has been bubbly all day and symptoms still the same.
> This morning I took a HPT, + came up real soon but faded away so it's probably just a faulty.
> I should be on 11dpo or CD9, I will be DTD like I'm O though and hoping for the best! Haven't taken maca again, I have never felt this awful before!

Hey remember how late I ovulated after m/c, so this could be it for sure. Just keep up the baby dancing and try not to stress, relax, everyday that goes by is another day closer to you getting your Rainbow BFP xx



crysshae said:


> Oh my goodness, Lindsay! You have the best symptom ever! Congratulations!! :happydance: Sounds like your hubby knows you pretty well.
> 
> Aleeah - 103 was great for 13 dpo and a 2-day doubling time - Perfect! :wohoo: I've learned with my DH that he tries to remain nonchalant because he feels stressed and worried when I'm pregnant. He just seems stand-off-ish when he does that. Especially after your loss, that may be the case with your hubby??
> 
> Nat - I started with brown spotting on a Monday morning. I had no cramps till Wednesday morning, then didn't have real bleeding until that evening. I think sometimes it takes it a little while to get everything moving. I hope you get some answers at your appointment tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> Blue - I hope you get some relief from those bites soon and that you have crampiness for a much better reason than a stomach bug. :flower:
> 
> Nina - I hope the EWCM means you will ovulate soon and your cycle will be back on track and less confusing. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Yep! Getting ready for lots of BD! I think DH is up for it. He's been rather frisky lately. :haha:

Love the frisky comment! My hubby's the same, I think it's because our boobs get bigger around ovulation, attracts the male species in. Hubby says it's not attract, more entrap!!! xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Great results Al :happydance:

Linds - omg so pleased for you. I'd only just learnt about charts but I knew yours was good.

Don't worry about the bfn Blue, it's still early.

Cry - enjoy the :sex: :winkwink:

Nina, I feel for you hun. I thought what happened to me was confusing! :hugs:

AFM, I've been spotting/bleeding slight brown for 6 days now with no progression. Hope they can shed some light tomorrow and praying (it seems ironic I know) that my levels have come down sufficiently xx


----------



## Nat0609

Oh, my thermometer arrived today :happydance: xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! There is something about our pheromones that attract them more at ovulation too. Mine is just in the mood in general. He's been back nearly 3 weeks now. His stress level was reduced about the time his mood went back to normal, so I'm pretty certain the stress had been his problem.


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> AFM, I've been spotting/bleeding slight brown for 6 days now with no progression. Hope they can shed some light tomorrow and praying (it seems ironic I know) that my levels have come down sufficiently xx

I hope so too and that they can shed some light on why it's taking so long to progress. 



Nat0609 said:


> Oh, my thermometer arrived today :happydance: xx

Woohoo! I know you won't have previous charts to compare to, but I went back to temping while I was still spotting. It helped me see when I ovulated. It may give you some peace of mind to see when you ovulate so you can see your body going back to normal.


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I've been spotting/bleeding slight brown for 6 days now with no progression. Hope they can shed some light tomorrow and praying (it seems ironic I know) that my levels have come down sufficiently xx
> 
> I hope so too and that they can shed some light on why it's taking so long to progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, my thermometer arrived today :happydance: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Woohoo! I know you won't have previous charts to compare to, but I went back to temping while I was still spotting. It helped me see when I ovulated. It may give you some peace of mind to see when you ovulate so you can see your body going back to normal.Click to expand...

Appointment is first thing in the morning so hopefully will hear from them lunchtime instead of evening. 

I know my cycles are 28 days (or they were) so I guess I ovulate day 14 but it will be interesting to see xx


----------



## crysshae

Brant just came in the room like this and said "Hi Mom!" Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nat0609

Lol! Kids are strange sometimes.

Mine had a defo "ahhhhhhh" moment earlier:

https://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r798/Nat_Flanagan/utf-8BSU1HLTIwMTMwNzI0LTAwNjQxLmpwZw_zps782da74a.jpg


----------



## crysshae

I wouldn't have it any other way. I laugh on a regular basis. 

Awww! So sweet. I love it when they do those adorable things and that we all have cameras in our phones readily available to catch those moments now.


----------



## Nat0609

I'm always laughing at mine.

Being a Mum is probably the hardest job in the world but the funniest :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Haha sweet photos!! Can't wait to have days like that! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Haha sweet photos!! Can't wait to have days like that! Xxx

Your day will come huni, I promise :hugs: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks for the congrats :) I hope this one sticks around, I'm alternating between excited and terrified. 

What cute pics!! I'm with Blue, I cant wait to have days like that too :)


----------



## bluestars

I'm excited for you linds haha! You feeling any signs of being pregnant? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Oh, my thermometer arrived today :happydance: xx

Yay :happydance: who knew thermometers could be so exciting, eh?

Hopefully the doctor can give you some clarity tomorrow on why things are taking so long.


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I'm excited for you linds haha! You feeling any signs of being pregnant? Xxx

Not too much yet, just very mild achy/crampy sensation, winded easily, and hungry.... and the fact that i can't concentrate on work, lol


----------



## bluestars

I'm rather confused with my cycle this month ... Ff says I'm not due AF until the 31st but I'm usually 28-29 days ... So It should be Sunday. I usually know these things. But because of temping this month I've totally lost all track ! Aaaarghh 

](*,) haha 

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

It is the first month you've temped?

Cos I think it guesses until it sees a pattern?

If I've understood it correctly anyway lol :haha: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I'm rather confused with my cycle this month ... Ff says I'm not due AF until the 31st but I'm usually 28-29 days ... So It should be Sunday. I usually know these things. But because of temping this month I've totally lost all track ! Aaaarghh
> 
> ](*,) haha
> 
> Xxx

I think FF just guesses when you don't have any previous cycles to compare to... Hopefully AF won't show (fingers crossed!), but if she does, you will know the length of your luteal phase and it will make it easier to predict af in the future.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah first month lol makes sense actually cc


----------



## crysshae

What they said. FF does guess at first. Then the predictions will begin to match your previous charts.

Blue and Lindsay - You both will have those days. I know it!


----------



## bluestars

Well AF due 3-4 days then... thought i had a little more time this month :( Boo! haha... could explain the crampy feelings xxx


----------



## bluestars

Fmu test this morning Neg. if this months out I was going to try soy next cycle.... Anyone else tried it ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Fmu test this morning Neg. if this months out I was going to try soy next cycle.... Anyone else tried it ? Xxx

You're only 9dpo- still early!


----------



## bluestars

I know but AF due Sunday or even sat depending if i have a 28 day cycle or 29. Not feeling hopeful this cycle. 

How are u Nina? 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Don't think it's over yet! 

I'm OK, less nausea but still some side pain. It gets worse in the evening.
OPK are getting slightly, more visible! I'm only on CD10 and O is usually around 13-14, so it's expected I guess. Plus, I O at around 36.6, and so far my temps have been the same for 2 days, so that's a good sign! 
DTD last night, and the weekends coming up, so it'll be easier to do as well. 

I'm so stressed out about work though. Maybe this is my bodys way of telling me to quit. I wish I could. We just signed a mortgage and are moving in 3 weeks, we get the keys in 2! I'm so excited, tonight we're buying a fridge. It's a grown up fridge, 4 doors and everything ;)
It would be awesome to test positive the week we get the keys. what a way to start anew.


----------



## bluestars

That would be amazing nina! I dont think I've ever seen a four door fridge... Haha. It's all go for you! Hehe what's stressing you out at work? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Fmu test this morning Neg. if this months out I was going to try soy next cycle.... Anyone else tried it ? Xxx

I agree with Nina, 9 dpo is still really early... you're not out yet. And the crampy feelings may be a good thing ;)


----------



## Nina83

It's a French door refrigerator, freezer on bottom. I hate the bottom drawer freezer. I can't wait to organize it :)
My goal is to be the queen of clean. Because I'm a slob right now. My excuse is that our house right now is way too small. And it is. I used to be so tidy once!
I just hate work. Our whole dept is kind of a mess, everyone blames the other and no one really communicates. We have a woman evaluating our stores this week and I think I'm going to get yelled at next week. But, because everything is such a mess, it won't even be my fault but someone else will get the blame for something I did/n't do. It's complicated and just plain annoying.
I'm only staying because I want to start a family, and my morals won't allow me to start a new job and get pregnant the month after. I'm dumb and wait the six months, even if they're not allowed to fire me.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Don't think it's over yet!
> 
> I'm OK, less nausea but still some side pain. It gets worse in the evening.
> OPK are getting slightly, more visible! I'm only on CD10 and O is usually around 13-14, so it's expected I guess. Plus, I O at around 36.6, and so far my temps have been the same for 2 days, so that's a good sign!
> DTD last night, and the weekends coming up, so it'll be easier to do as well.
> 
> I'm so stressed out about work though. Maybe this is my bodys way of telling me to quit. I wish I could. We just signed a mortgage and are moving in 3 weeks, we get the keys in 2! I'm so excited, tonight we're buying a fridge. It's a grown up fridge, 4 doors and everything ;)
> It would be awesome to test positive the week we get the keys. what a way to start anew.

Hopefully O is right around the corner!! Hope your side pain and nausea go away soon too. 

Congrats on the new place, that's very exciting!! I hope you get a bfp along with your new keys :)

I've never seen a fridge with 4 doors either, lol.


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Fmu test this morning Neg. if this months out I was going to try soy next cycle.... Anyone else tried it ? Xxx
> 
> I agree with Nina, 9 dpo is still really early... you're not out yet. And the crampy feelings may be a good thing ;)Click to expand...

I've never got a pos earlier than 12 dpo! Don't count yourself out too early xx


----------



## bluestars

Doesn't sound good with work nina! Haha. And I agree about not leaving may. As well get mat leave out of them before you change jobs haha! What is it you do? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

What are you guys talking about? Don't you have fridges like that? Only 3 doors or side by side?
This is the exact fridge we're getting.
(who knew an electic appliance would make me so happy? I guess it's the little things in life!)

https://www.pompa.co.il/images/itempics/SJE7513a_small160.jpg


----------



## Nina83

The earliest I got was at 9DPO, and then next time I was so disappointed I didn't get the bright second line at 9. It came at about 12 DPO. Those days in between were definitely not worth the stress. 
I'm a graphic designer for a clothing company, but here I mostly do marketing and visual merchandising, throw in a bit of graphic work here and there. Definitely not the job I signed up for.
I keep thinking that I have at least 9 more months here. Eh.
Mat leave in November would have been amazing. We're opening at least 5 more stores from December until next May, and I'm already dreading it.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> What are you guys talking about? Don't you have fridges like that? Only 3 doors or side by side?
> This is the exact fridge we're getting.
> (who knew an electic appliance would make me so happy? I guess it's the little things in life!)
> 
> https://www.pompa.co.il/images/itempics/SJE7513a_small160.jpg

Ahhh, now I understand, lol. I've seen ones with french doors on the top, and just one door on the bottom, but never french doors on the bottom... looks nice!! We've just renovated our kitchen and are going to buy a fridge in a month or so... it's totally okay to be excited about buying appliances, lol. 

Sorry to hear about your work situation, that sounds really unpleasant. Hopefully you'll get your bfp and then have a nice long break :)


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

Today I am tired beyond belief. I have a cat, she's less cat and more my little baby (we refer to her as our first born!! I know, I know I hate crazy cat people too but she's very special), unfortunately she was bred for her looks and not her brain (vets analysis) and it's true, she's an indoor cat because quite frankly she's scared of her own shadow. But she spends every second of her days with me when I'm home. 

Last night at around 10 o'clock, we couldn't find her. She'd gone!! We searched high and low and I knew if she could come back to me, she would but she didn't. Me and hubby literally looked in every knook and craney for 4 HOURS until 2 pm, I wasn't going to sleep without her, so we may as well keep looking. I really thought she'd gone for good. We could hear her meow's but they seemed far away and we couldn't see her. And then, stood in the garden, I look up and see her in a neighbours window!!! Stupid cat must've wondered off scared (we had children over yesterday) and snuck into next doors house by mistake!!!! Poor little thing, got her back this morning, totally traumatized!! It was so funny seeing her in the window, she'd watched us for hours looking for her but couldn't get to us!!!!!! I can just about see the funny side, sort of. SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO TTTTTTTIIIIIIIIRRRRRREEEEEEDDDDDDD today though....:headspin:

What am I going to be like with a baby?!?!:haha:

*Nat* - That pic of your children is SO cute, they are lovely. And I'm impressed you've learnt about temping already, can't wait to see your chart taking shape.

*Nina* - I get excited over all sorts of crazy things, I cried my eyes out when my Dyson broke down, telephone sick to work!! Embarrassingly it was covered under guarantee, so got fixed for free the day after. We're women, we love our homes!! And yay for ovulating soon, always easier when it falls on a weekend, baby dancing seems to come more natural. Hope work gets easier for you.:hugs:

*Bluestars* - 9dpo is way too early, I got a negative last pregnancy on 9 dpo and didn't get a positive until 12dpo like the others have said, [-o&lt;so hang in there.

*Crysshae* - How cute is your little one!! You must spend a lot of time laughing!

*Lindsay* - Symptom update?? Have you told OH yet?? :happydance: So excited for you!


xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - You're not out yet, and your temp is still climbing. :flower:

Nina - Congratulations on the new house and new fridge! It is definitely okay to be excited over an appliance. I get that way. I want a French door fridge, but I haven't looked at them lately. Didn't know they had come out with double doors for the freezer too. Glad I've waited. The drawer had been holding me back as I hate to dig for things. Fingers crossed your OPKs keep getting darker and O is truly around the corner for you. Have fun catching that egg!

Nat - Please let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness, Aleeah. How funny! I'm glad you found her and got her back safe and sound. Hope you can get some rest today.


----------



## Nina83

Silly cat!!!
My Moms cat used to do funny things. Once it tried to jump onto the counter and missed...
I felt so bad for laughing! He was so funny.
Don't get me wrong, I love those silly kitties! DH said we could get one in our new home, but it's either that or a rabbit...

https://www.transitionnetwork.org/sites/www.transitionnetwork.org/files/uploaded/u4/funny-pictures-cat-does-not-think-plan-will-fail.jpg


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Silly cat!!!
> My Moms cat used to do funny things. Once it tried to jump onto the counter and missed...
> I felt so bad for laughing! He was so funny.
> Don't get me wrong, I love those silly kitties! DH said we could get one in our new home, but it's either that or a rabbit...
> 
> https://www.transitionnetwork.org/sites/www.transitionnetwork.org/files/uploaded/u4/funny-pictures-cat-does-not-think-plan-will-fail.jpg

Love the pic, funny!! She's so stupid, we had to cut the fur on her bum when she was younger as she kept getting poo stuck in it and then pulling all her own fur out to get it out... she's a nightmare but I wouldn't have her any other way. Hubby used to say to his friends: "we go crazy on Friday nights, shave the cats bum..!!":haha:

Get a cat, get a cat!!! I LOVE them!!!! We thought about getting a rabbit but then I saw her at a pet shop and fell in love. I'll be SO jealous if you get a kitten, they're so cute when they're tiny!

xxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Great picture.

We have 3 cats and a rabbit...ummm....:blush: and a dog and a bird. Lol. 

One of my cats is a bengal. He's gorgeous. The other is one I adopted from the humane society years ago. He's so old and losing his teeth and getting skinny now. :nope: The other is a feral I rescued when he got stuck in our garage door. He slowly decided he liked me after that. 

I love to watch our rabbit. She runs around and binkies all the time. And when she washes her face and ears or stands on her hind legs for a head rub, it's just adorable. 

Our dog is a miniature schauzer, but she is only 4 pounds. She broke her leg a few years ago and is so small it couldn't heal, so she only has 3 legs now. 

And our bird is a blue Quaker parrot. She gives kisses, plays peek-a-boo, and calls the dog and cats. "Emmi come here 'click click click'" for the dog and "Kitty kitty kitty" for the cats. Lol. She does this mostly when she thinks we have all left the house, so I think she tries to torment the other animals when we're gone. :haha:


----------



## Nina83

crysshae, you've got a lot of pets!
Old cats are so sweet, it's like they're tired of being silly and now just like to give love. Or sit on a warm lap ;)
I think that is the reason DH wants a bunny, because they're so damn cute! We're moving into an apartment, so we can't really get a dog, too small. I'd be worried the cat and rabbit wouldn't be "friends". How does it work for you? We want to let him run around free, and not stuck in a cage.


----------



## crysshae

My old cat gets along with everybody. We even have pictures of the bird sitting on his back. The once feral cat is very mellow, although he hunts, but he stays outside mostly since that's what he is used to. The bengal was very interested in the beginning, but since we adopted him, he has become "our cat" as everyone says - lazy and peaceloving. Lol. 

The rabbit has a cage and a litterbox. I built her a large cage with a ramp to a 2nd story. They are very clean and will train themselves to use a litterbox when they are small if they have a cage that they can call their own because they want to keep it clean. They chew on so many things - baseboards, carpet, etc. and wires that could electrocute them, so I don't let her run free all the time, especially when I'm working and can't watch her. But in the evening, we let her out, and she can come and go as she pleases. 

Same with the bird. She poops every 10 minutes, as all birds do, and complains about the clothes with diapers I got her, so she has to stay in her cage until evening too.


----------



## Nat0609

Al, you make me cry when you say nice things about my children :dohh: get a grip Nat lol!

I bet the little thing was having a right laugh watching you search! At least you got her back safe.

So I had bloods at 8 am, they told me to call at 2 pm. I just called and they said they'd had them back but they'd not been reviewed by a Doctor yet and they'd call me back with a "plan". Is it me or does that sound ominous? Xx


----------



## Nina83

I wouldn't worry about it much Nat. They like to sound mysterious. And especially if the doctor hasn't gone over them yet.
How are you feeling?


----------



## crysshae

What Nina said. They never want to say anything until the doctor has looked over everything, so that's probably just their way of saying "hang on, we'll get back with you".

How are you feeling today? Any changes?


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks Nina and Cry.

I hope it's nothing bad like they've not fallen or gone up.

I'm ok, still not bleeding :growlmad: xx


----------



## Nearly_There

Hey, 

Im new to this, i had a miscarriage on 1st july 2013 and i ovulated on the 15th july, me and my partner did the deed from the 10th -15th july and i am due AF on mon 29th, i cant wait til i can test but dont wanna be dissapointed, technically AF could come anytime between 29th july and 12th august because of my miscarriage ..... Hate waiting :(


----------



## Nina83

Nearly_There said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im new to this, i had a miscarriage on 1st july 2013 and i ovulated on the 15th july, me and my partner did the deed from the 10th -15th july and i am due AF on mon 29th, i cant wait til i can test but dont wanna be dissapointed, technically AF could come anytime between 29th july and 12th august because of my miscarriage ..... Hate waiting :(

Hi Hun, sorry to see you here :(
How far along were you?
AF came about 24 days after my miscarriages, but I didn't ovulate in between. Everyone is different though, obviously it can happen as some get pregnant before AF! Sounds like you got everything covered though!
Waiting is the worst part :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Nearly_There said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im new to this, i had a miscarriage on 1st july 2013 and i ovulated on the 15th july, me and my partner did the deed from the 10th -15th july and i am due AF on mon 29th, i cant wait til i can test but dont wanna be dissapointed, technically AF could come anytime between 29th july and 12th august because of my miscarriage ..... Hate waiting :(

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nat0609

Nearly_There said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im new to this, i had a miscarriage on 1st july 2013 and i ovulated on the 15th july, me and my partner did the deed from the 10th -15th july and i am due AF on mon 29th, i cant wait til i can test but dont wanna be dissapointed, technically AF could come anytime between 29th july and 12th august because of my miscarriage ..... Hate waiting :(

Hello and welcome.

Sorry it's not under better circumstances.

Waiting is the worst :hugs: xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nearly_There said:


> Hey,
> 
> Im new to this, i had a miscarriage on 1st july 2013 and i ovulated on the 15th july, me and my partner did the deed from the 10th -15th july and i am due AF on mon 29th, i cant wait til i can test but dont wanna be dissapointed, technically AF could come anytime between 29th july and 12th august because of my miscarriage ..... Hate waiting :(

I'm so sorry you're here :hugs:. It's a horrible thing to have to go through. Like you, we started trying straight away. However, I didn't ovulate until 46 days after the miscarriage. BUT we did somehow manage to catch it, so far so good, I'm still VERY cautious as you can imagine. I didn't actually get AF inbetween.

The waiting was a killer, but you've done all you can do now, just try (and I know it's hard) and relax, keep busy and you'll hopefully be testing with a BFP in no time at all xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah - I'm so glad you found your cat safe and sound! Pets sure do become part of the family don't they. We have a dog (rhodesian ridgeback), she's big (about 85 lbs) but the sweetest dog ever and terrified of cats, lol. The other day she went running out on to the back deck and the neighbors cat was there... the cat hissed, the dog yelped and came running back in, tail between her legs. I think the cat knows it won because he's been back a few times and the dog won't even go out on the deck when he's there, lol.

Nina - that cat picture is hilarious, lol.

Crys - wow, you have a lot of pets, that's really neat that that the bird will call the dog and cats, lol

Nat - any news from the doctor yet?

Nearly There - welcome :) Sorry it's not under better circumstances. It took about 5 weeks for AF to come back after my m/c... we kinda tried before AF, but were unsuccessful. This is my first normal cycle though and I got a bfp yesterday so I am cautiously hopeful.... it's still very early days. Hopefully you'll get your bfp soon too!

As for me, yes I told hubby, couldn't keep it a secret :) He said "I told you so!!", so I let him have that, lol. I'm still feeling fine... kinda crampy though (hopefully that's not a bad thing), boobs started hurting a bit, and I couldn't sleep last night... woke up about 3am and was awake for about an hour and a half so I'm really tired. I remember that from last time too though. I think this one must have implanted earlier because last time I didn't have any symptoms until the day I got my bfp at 13 dpo. Blue - you're definitely not out, I had bfn at 10 dpo last time, and didn't test again until 13 dpo which was bfp.


----------



## Nat0609

Linds - the cramping is normal. I worried that I didn't get cramping this time! 

Nope not heard back yet. Still waiting. 2 and a half hours later... Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Nat,

Hope you're ok? Have you had any more news? Thinking of you, I think waiting for things to start was the hardest of everything I've been through. Once it's over you can start looking forwards but with it looming, it's hard to do that. Hoping you get some sort of resolve quickly. Meanwhile remember to squidge your gorgeous babies!! (because they're still babies, they'll be babies for at least another 15 years!!! :haha:). I don't mean to make you sad but they are seriously cute, I'd be getting them into catalogues, I know someone who made a tidy amount with his son baby modelling and they've put it into a bank account for when he's older.

Crysshae - I'm SO jealous of all your pets!! Your rabbit sounds adorable, I want one but think my confused cat would get even more confused. Bet you always feel like you have a full house with all of them, it's so cool your cat and bird get along.

xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Linds - the cramping is normal. I worried that I didn't get cramping this time!
> 
> Nope not heard back yet. Still waiting. 2 and a half hours later... Xx

Thank you Nat :) makes me feel a lot better to know that

I hope they call you soon :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Cramping and little twinges and tugs are definitely normal. Little one is snuggling in. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Cramping and little twinges and tugs are definitely normal. Little one is snuggling in. :flower:

Thanks Crys :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Sorry for your loss nearly there. 

You girls are funny. Catching up on these posts after work! S
And I'd say that was the first time I've seen that fridge! It's a nice one nina ! 

Linds cramps and twinges are completely normal. That's all the changed begging! 

Nat- have you heard anything yet ? Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Hey Nat,
> 
> Hope you're ok? Have you had any more news? Thinking of you, I think waiting for things to start was the hardest of everything I've been through. Once it's over you can start looking forwards but with it looming, it's hard to do that. Hoping you get some sort of resolve quickly. Meanwhile remember to squidge your gorgeous babies!! (because they're still babies, they'll be babies for at least another 15 years!!! :haha:). I don't mean to make you sad but they are seriously cute, I'd be getting them into catalogues, I know someone who made a tidy amount with his son baby modelling and they've put it into a bank account for when he's older.
> 
> xxx

It doesn't make me sad sad if that makes sense. More proud. But it makes me sad in a way that I know there should be another one of my gorgeous babies on the way and there isn't. I know I should be thankful of what I've got and I really and truly am but I never felt done at 2.

As for the baby modelling its not a bad idea, earn your keep kiddies lol :haha:

I've heard back. Level has fallen to 26. They aren't worried about ectopic now and think chemical. If only I'd have not got a BFP the Sunday before I started bleeding and I'd have never known!

I feel sort of better in a way. A chemical doesn't seem as bad as two consecutive MCs without AF in between. Not to say it doesn't hurt but not in the same way. No way close as to how I felt before after seeing baby and heartbeat.

I suppose it begs the question of should we test before missed period :shrug: xx


----------



## bluestars

It's a hard question I suppose. Glad your doing ok though how are your little ones ? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat,
> 
> Hope you're ok? Have you had any more news? Thinking of you, I think waiting for things to start was the hardest of everything I've been through. Once it's over you can start looking forwards but with it looming, it's hard to do that. Hoping you get some sort of resolve quickly. Meanwhile remember to squidge your gorgeous babies!! (because they're still babies, they'll be babies for at least another 15 years!!! :haha:). I don't mean to make you sad but they are seriously cute, I'd be getting them into catalogues, I know someone who made a tidy amount with his son baby modelling and they've put it into a bank account for when he's older.
> 
> xxx
> 
> It doesn't make me sad sad if that makes sense. More proud. But it makes me sad in a way that I know there should be another one of my gorgeous babies on the way and there isn't. I know I should be thankful of what I've got and I really and truly am but I never felt done at 2.
> 
> As for the baby modelling its not a bad idea, earn your keep kiddies lol :haha:
> 
> I've heard back. Level has fallen to 26. They aren't worried about ectopic now and think chemical. If only I'd have not got a BFP the Sunday before I started bleeding and I'd have never known!
> 
> I feel sort of better in a way. A chemical doesn't seem as bad as two consecutive MCs without AF in between. Not to say it doesn't hurt but not in the same way. No way close as to how I felt before after seeing baby and heartbeat.
> 
> I suppose it begs the question of should we test before missed period :shrug: xxClick to expand...

I'm glad you've had some news at least, I know it still hurts though. The problem with testing when AF is due after a m/c is knowing when that is. I for 1 tested when I thought AF should have been (both other m/c's AF has slotted nicely back into it's normal routine) but in hindsight that was at 1dpo!! We're all guilty of testing early but I completely agree with you, I know I'd feel the same as you. I promised hubby I wouldn't test for weeks and weeks, but then practically speaking we have to for 1 reason or another. We were meant to be going to a Theme Park and I didn't want to risk it if I was pregnant.

I also agree, a chemical doesn't seem as bad as 2 consecutive m/c's. Hold your head high hun, I KNOW you'll get that take home BFP so soon.:hugs:

And the baby modelling, they literally made thousands and thousands, he ended up in Next catalogue! You should look into it, especially as you have 2 so close in age and yes make them earn their keep!:haha:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> It's a hard question I suppose. Glad your doing ok though how are your little ones ? Xxxx

They are great hun, In The Night Garden, warm milk and sleep for them now.

For my overseas friends who may not know, In The Night Garden is a programme that is on just before the usual 7 pm kiddies bedtime and must have been written by someone with a serious hallucinogenic drug problem :haha:

Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Hey Nat,
> 
> Hope you're ok? Have you had any more news? Thinking of you, I think waiting for things to start was the hardest of everything I've been through. Once it's over you can start looking forwards but with it looming, it's hard to do that. Hoping you get some sort of resolve quickly. Meanwhile remember to squidge your gorgeous babies!! (because they're still babies, they'll be babies for at least another 15 years!!! :haha:). I don't mean to make you sad but they are seriously cute, I'd be getting them into catalogues, I know someone who made a tidy amount with his son baby modelling and they've put it into a bank account for when he's older.
> 
> xxx
> 
> It doesn't make me sad sad if that makes sense. More proud. But it makes me sad in a way that I know there should be another one of my gorgeous babies on the way and there isn't. I know I should be thankful of what I've got and I really and truly am but I never felt done at 2.
> 
> As for the baby modelling its not a bad idea, earn your keep kiddies lol :haha:
> 
> I've heard back. Level has fallen to 26. They aren't worried about ectopic now and think chemical. If only I'd have not got a BFP the Sunday before I started bleeding and I'd have never known!
> 
> I feel sort of better in a way. A chemical doesn't seem as bad as two consecutive MCs without AF in between. Not to say it doesn't hurt but not in the same way. No way close as to how I felt before after seeing baby and heartbeat.
> 
> I suppose it begs the question of should we test before missed period :shrug: xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm glad you've had some news at least, I know it still hurts though. The problem with testing when AF is due after a m/c is knowing when that is. I for 1 tested when I thought AF should have been (both other m/c's AF has slotted nicely back into it's normal routine) but in hindsight that was at 1dpo!! We're all guilty of testing early but I completely agree with you, I know I'd feel the same as you. I promised hubby I wouldn't test for weeks and weeks, but then practically speaking we have to for 1 reason or another. We were meant to be going to a Theme Park and I didn't want to risk it if I was pregnant.
> 
> I also agree, a chemical doesn't seem as bad as 2 consecutive m/c's. Hold your head high hun, I KNOW you'll get that take home BFP so soon.:hugs:
> 
> And the baby modelling, they literally made thousands and thousands, he ended up in Next catalogue! You should look into it, especially as you have 2 so close in age and yes make them earn their keep!:haha:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yeah after MC we don't know if we are testing early I guess. I wish I hadn't tested but its what we do lol :haha:

I think the diagnosis of chemical makes sense. The bleed I had at the beginning was maybe 'the' bleed and this brown I'm getting now is old residual blood from that. I hope this means that things will resolve pretty quickly and we can start to try again. Does that sound right about the bleed at the start?

The only thing now is that I've no idea where I am cycle wise :shrug: but I guess the temping may help with that.

They'd make a fortune if they got into the Next catalogue :haha: xx


----------



## bluestars

That's sweet ! I'm knackered after work today was soo busy!! :sleep:

Wish Sunday would come for AF!!! These last couple of days are dragging in!!

Still no signs either. 


(Think I've had too any negative posts ... I'll try stop moaning now haha xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> That's sweet ! I'm knackered after work today was soo busy!! :sleep:
> 
> Wish Sunday would come for AF!!! These last couple of days are dragging in!!
> 
> Still no signs either.
> 
> 
> (Think I've had too any negative posts ... I'll try stop moaning now haha xxx

PMA lady, you've been told off now :haha:

Xx


----------



## crysshae

I understand what you're saying about a chemical being easier to live with than 2 actual miscarriages in a row. I don't really know anything about it all, but I'm gonna guess. Since women usually get their periods on time after chemicals, I'm thinking your body is trying to reset itself. Since you didn't have a period before the chemical, everything may be kinda confused right now. Hopefully the spotting you're having is just your hormones trying to realign themselves. 

It is true we wouldn't know if we didn't test so early....Why do we continue to do that to ourselves?

Lol Blue - Nat told you! I'm still having a PMA that you won't get AF on Sunday because you'll have a BFP!


----------



## bluestars

Haha I know I should have but don't feel it myself at all! 

I 'knew' the last time. I didn't feel that all the other months plus this one. Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> I understand what you're saying about a chemical being easier to live with than 2 actual miscarriages in a row. I don't really know anything about it all, but I'm gonna guess. Since women usually get their periods on time after chemicals, I'm thinking your body is trying to reset itself. Since you didn't have a period before the chemical, everything may be kinda confused right now. Hopefully the spotting you're having is just your hormones trying to realign themselves.
> 
> It is true we wouldn't know if we didn't test so early....Why do we continue to do that to ourselves?
> 
> Lol Blue - Nat told you! I'm still having a PMA that you won't get AF on Sunday because you'll have a BFP!

It's easier to cope with emotionally as I know my beta never got high enough for a baby to have formed or even a gestational sac. 

It's easier physically as I have already MC I think rather than waiting for it and it being painful and bloody.

That's not to belittle the situation as I know some women get equally as upset about chemicals. But going back to what I said earlier, we shouldn't even know we've had one really.

Yes, she got into trouble :haha: this is a positive, we will all get our rainbows, thread xx


----------



## bluestars

Lol you laughing at me Nat ? Lol


All sore after work so getting OH to massage my legs and feet ! (Whipped or what) hahaha! 

Crampy again tonight ! 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> It doesn't make me sad sad if that makes sense. More proud. But it makes me sad in a way that I know there should be another one of my gorgeous babies on the way and there isn't. I know I should be thankful of what I've got and I really and truly am but I never felt done at 2.
> 
> As for the baby modelling its not a bad idea, earn your keep kiddies lol :haha:
> 
> I've heard back. Level has fallen to 26. They aren't worried about ectopic now and think chemical. If only I'd have not got a BFP the Sunday before I started bleeding and I'd have never known!
> 
> I feel sort of better in a way. A chemical doesn't seem as bad as two consecutive MCs without AF in between. Not to say it doesn't hurt but not in the same way. No way close as to how I felt before after seeing baby and heartbeat.
> 
> I suppose it begs the question of should we test before missed period :shrug: xx

Glad to hear they're not worried about ectopic anymore, that must be a relief for you. I know what you mean though, a m/c then a chemical doesn't seem as bad as 2 m/c in a row.... although I'm sure it's still really hard. I'm glad to hear you're doing okay considering, and I'm sure you will get another bfp, and baby number 3 soon :)

Yep, to test early or not is the question. I usually don't, however this month was an exception I think because I kinda felt pregnant, and then dh commented on it too. I feel quite worried now because AF isn't even late yet (not due until monday)... oh well, just going to try to hope for the best and trust that my body knows what it's doing and what will be will be.


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> That's sweet ! I'm knackered after work today was soo busy!! :sleep:
> 
> Wish Sunday would come for AF!!! These last couple of days are dragging in!!
> 
> Still no signs either.
> 
> 
> (Think I've had too any negative posts ... I'll try stop moaning now haha xxx

No no no, don't wish for that!!! I'm still hoping you're going to get a bfp instead of AF :)


----------



## bluestars

I really really hope so too linds! I soo want it ! Would be great to be bump buddies!! 

10do tomorrow ! Took test this evening was neg! 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I really really hope so too linds! I soo want it ! Would be great to be bump buddies!!
> 
> 10do tomorrow ! Took test this evening was neg!
> 
> Xxx

Yes, that would be great :) Here's to hoping for tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Nina83

Nat, It's great you've started charting, it will definitely help you understand where you are in your cycle. I have a feeling your cycle will go back to normal pretty soon. :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Lol you laughing at me Nat ? Lol
> 
> 
> All sore after work so getting OH to massage my legs and feet ! (Whipped or what) hahaha!
> 
> Crampy again tonight !
> 
> Xxx

Lol, not AT you hun just that I told you off haha!

Bloody hell, you've got a nice fella there hun.

Mind you a foot massage would be my worst nightmare :haha: xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, It's great you've started charting, it will definitely help you understand where you are in your cycle. I have a feeling your cycle will go back to normal pretty soon. :hugs:

I've adjusted it to reflect the initial bleed as cycle day 1 as that seems to make the most sense so we'll see. The temping will help next month I think as I've only done half a month this time xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat, Personally I think you should start counting your cycle from this bleed, but it really doesn't matter if you chart. You can always change it later. It'll be a lot more easier for you now to see where you are!
Plus, Charting is kind of addictive :/


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, Personally I think you should start counting your cycle from this bleed, but it really doesn't matter if you chart. You can always change it later. It'll be a lot more easier for you now to see where you are!
> Plus, Charting is kind of addictive :/

It's difficult because I haven't "bled" again. I'm only spotting brown. I was spotting brown for seven days so the only point of reference I have got was the initial bleed.

Like you said though, the charting will show me where I am :flower:


----------



## Nina83

Yeah, it's kind of difficult after a MC to calculate what exactly day 1 is. Hopefully your cycle will get back on track soon :hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Yeah, it's kind of difficult after a MC to calculate what exactly day 1 is. Hopefully your cycle will get back on track soon :hugs:

It is hun, I went with best guess. 

If I'm right AF should come next weekend ish.

Here we go again! :wacko:


----------



## bluestars

Well my besy friend has welcomed her first baby into the world four weeks early tomday both are doing well.. very pleased for her however a tad jealous. 

Should be on mat leave myself and no im at work. 

Least the suns still show shinning. 

How are you all doing ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww. Congratulations for your friend. And :hugs: for you. 

She will be congratulating you by this time next year. :flower:

Did you skip testing today? Your chart is looking good. 

I'm just waiting on O, and days seem to count down so slowly. There are really two TWWs. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

No tested this morning and another neg. Still no signs either. Af due tomorrow or sunday so I suppose will see.

Haha yeah yu are right here are two! Hehe im not a very patient person haha! Lets oe you cath this egg ! I might be joinimg you soon! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Well my besy friend has welcomed her first baby into the world four weeks early tomday both are doing well.. very pleased for her however a tad jealous.
> 
> Should be on mat leave myself and no im at work.
> 
> Least the suns still show shinning.
> 
> How are you all doing ? Xxx

It's natural to feel a little jealous but you are a mum to two little boys its just that they aren't here physically :hugs: Glad they are both doing well. I love newborns :flower: 

I can't wait for tomoz night, both kids staying out and we are going to the Strictly Come Dancing Tour. Serious ballroom dance geek here :haha: xx


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Awww. Congratulations for your friend. And :hugs: for you.
> 
> She will be congratulating you by this time next year. :flower:
> 
> Did you skip testing today? Your chart is looking good.
> 
> I'm just waiting on O, and days seem to count down so slowly. There are really two TWWs. Lol.

There are lots of "waits", wait to O, TWW, pregnancy and then the wait for the kids to grow up and leave home :rofl:

No wonder we get impatient sometimes :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat, it's nice to see your chart taking shape, I think you're going to like charting :)

Blue - congrats to your friend :) I know what you mean, I also have a friend who had a baby about 4 weeks ago and I am really happy for her, but it also makes me kinda sad for me. Our day will come too I'm sure. Btw, your chart looks really good!! 

Crys - yes, it is like another 2 week wait... ttcing kinda feels like living life in 2 week chunks, lol.

Nina - how are you doing? Did you get a postiive opk yet?

Aleeah - how are you feeling? Have you got many symptoms yet?

Hubby came home with pregnancy tests yesterday afternoon, and I didn't even ask him to buy them, lol.... he's pretty excited. Anyway, did one of those this morning... it's one of the clearblue ones that shows a plus (not digital). I'm not sure what the sensitivity is on those ones but there is a definite plus sign so I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo for a definite plus sign! I've heard those aren't as sensitive as FRERs, so that's great! What a sweet hubby - feeding addictions without being asked. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Well my besy friend has welcomed her first baby into the world four weeks early tomday both are doing well.. very pleased for her however a tad jealous.
> 
> Should be on mat leave myself and no im at work.
> 
> Least the suns still show shinning.
> 
> How are you all doing ? Xxx
> 
> It's natural to feel a little jealous but you are a mum to two little boys its just that they aren't here physically :hugs: Glad they are both doing well. I love newborns :flower:
> 
> I can't wait for tomoz night, both kids staying out and we are going to the Strictly Come Dancing Tour. Serious ballroom dance geek here :haha: xxClick to expand...

Sounds like you've got a fun night planned! I hope you have a great time :) I definitely have respect for people who can dance... hubby and I did some ballroom dancing lessons before our wedding and I think we both have 2 left feet... we were hopeless, lol.


----------



## crysshae

Sounds fun! I love to watch dancing.

DH knew how to do all those dances when he was young because his grandmother made him be her dance partner. He's a good dancer now, but of course all I've seen him do is just regular stuff. He didn't stick with the ballroom dancing since it wasn't his choice I guess.


----------



## bluestars

Haha Nat your hillarious. 

Linds you have such a sweet hubbie!

Thanks my hart looks not bad. Think is teasing me though! 

:) be brilliant for a wee surprise positive haha xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Well it was the actual tour in Feb which we went to but this is like an additional thing with one celeb and 3 professional dancers.

I'm on the front row so up close and personal to the action and also close to Artem who is my fave professional. I'm hoping he might fall in love with me and I'll be like "Gaz, Gaz who?" :haha:


----------



## Nat0609

Blue your chart really does look good. You could be the third BFP xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Lol, Nat you make me laugh.

Blue - hopefully it's the pregnancy tests that are teasing you, not your chart ;)


----------



## bluestars

Yeah I hope that too haha xxx


----------



## crysshae

Me 3! :flower:

Lol, Nat!


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

*Nat* - I was lucky enough to go to a live Strictly show a couple of years ago in London, the year with Harry Judd from McFly, it was very surreal as the room is so small and the rows only go back 3!! The tickets were amazing as we got to go back stage etc but I wish I hadn't, the outfits weren't anywhere near as lush as I thought they would be. Would love to go back, so jealous of you!!:thumbup:

*Bluestars* - Congratulations for your friend but I totally get your side too. I've still got my fingers crossed for you, I totally believed I was out last time but apparently not, remember each day that passes is a day closer to that take home baby BFP!!:hugs:

*Lindsay* - Your hubby sounds so sweet! I had to keep sneaking pregnancy tests into the shopping basket!! Anymore symptoms for you? Are your docs doing anything different this time?

*Nina* - How are you getting on? Where are you in your cycle now?? Looking forward to moving? :flower: I hate packing boxes but love the excitement of a new house.

*Crysshae *- I used to try and fill the wait before ovulation with lots of baby dancing!! :haha: Made me feel I was doing something! But that doesn't fill the days when my mind would wonder when I should have been working. I'm wishing the days away for all of us, to when we're all holding our gorgeous bundles!

So no more symptoms but wondering if I'm missing them! Feels like I've been pregnant forever this year and now can't tell the difference! Still keep saying when I fall pregnant to hubby, which he's finding a bit much to take in. I guess I'm battling my own demons from losing the last one, I'm still very detached and in my head I'm thinking the early scan will be my BFP and before is just waiting for it. Is that weird?!:wacko:

xxxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Wow I've found a fellow SCD fan. That almost never happens :haha:

I went to the Tour the year with Harry Judd too and we got floor side seats this year really close to the Judges.

It's Strictly Confidetial we are going to tomorrow.

I'm a massive SCD fan and a massive Harry Potter fan. My Grandad ordered me the first book when it had just come out back in 1996/7. I was 10/11. Hooked from then on.

So there you have it, I'm not a remotely cool person at all :haha:

I know what you mean about feeling pregnant forever. I've been almost constantly pregnant since December 2010! 

The scan will defo make it seem real for you :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - It's not weird. It's your way of trying to protect yourself from hurt and disappointment. When you have your scan and see that strong little heartbeat, I hope you can let yourself enjoy it. 

I have to ask - Is Aleeah your actual name?


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> *Nat* - I was lucky enough to go to a live Strictly show a couple of years ago in London, the year with Harry Judd from McFly, it was very surreal as the room is so small and the rows only go back 3!! The tickets were amazing as we got to go back stage etc but I wish I hadn't, the outfits weren't anywhere near as lush as I thought they would be. Would love to go back, so jealous of you!!:thumbup:
> 
> *Bluestars* - Congratulations for your friend but I totally get your side too. I've still got my fingers crossed for you, I totally believed I was out last time but apparently not, remember each day that passes is a day closer to that take home baby BFP!!:hugs:
> 
> *Lindsay* - Your hubby sounds so sweet! I had to keep sneaking pregnancy tests into the shopping basket!! Anymore symptoms for you? Are your docs doing anything different this time?
> 
> *Nina* - How are you getting on? Where are you in your cycle now?? Looking forward to moving? :flower: I hate packing boxes but love the excitement of a new house.
> 
> *Crysshae *- I used to try and fill the wait before ovulation with lots of baby dancing!! :haha: Made me feel I was doing something! But that doesn't fill the days when my mind would wonder when I should have been working. I'm wishing the days away for all of us, to when we're all holding our gorgeous bundles!
> 
> So no more symptoms but wondering if I'm missing them! Feels like I've been pregnant forever this year and now can't tell the difference! Still keep saying when I fall pregnant to hubby, which he's finding a bit much to take in. I guess I'm battling my own demons from losing the last one, I'm still very detached and in my head I'm thinking the early scan will be my BFP and before is just waiting for it. Is that weird?!:wacko:
> 
> xxxxx

Aleeah, I don't think that's weird at all, I am also feeling quite detached... doesn't seem real yet for me either and I expect it probably won't for quite some time. Not really doing anything different... I haven't even called the doctor yet. I've been on high dose folic acid since we started ttc, and started the low dose asprin about 4 weeks ago at the recommendation of the OB after the m/c - so I will carry on with those. They are going to do an earlier scan this time - I was told to call when I got a positive test and they would book a scan some time around 7 - 8 weeks, and then an appointment with the OB at 10 weeks - she said by then she should be able to hear the heart beat in her office with the doppler, and if she can, chances are good that things will go well. That seems like an eternity away. 

At the time she said it, I thought an early scan would be reassuring, but now I think I've got scan-phobia. The last experience was so awful, and the scan place doesn't let the significant other in until after they do all the measurements... so I was lying there and could clearly see something was not right, and the tech wasn't allowed to tell me anything, and my husband was sitting in the waiting room. When I get around to calling I think I'm going to ask if they can send me to a different scan place this time... might make it a little easier... who knows.

Not really any new symptoms for me yet... still crampy, boobs are sore, and I have not slept very well the last few days.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello, can I join? I had a miscarriage starting on July 15th (with some spotting the week before) and am finally done bleeding. Now I am just waiting for AF so I can start trying again. We are going to take precautions until then because I think we do need a short break from trying, even if just for our emotional states. So far, no sign of O for me. I normally have 25-26 day cycles so I have no idea when I will end up Oing this time since I know having an MC will throw it off. I started temping again today so I can at least tell when I've Oed.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I started temping shortly after also, and it helped me to see when my body went back to doing what it was supposed to do. 

I wish you your take home baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I hope your first scan is very much different and a million times better than the last time you were scanned.


----------



## bluestars

So sorry for your loss and sorry we are meeting under these circumstances! 

I have to shamefully admit that my breasts are sore this evening but not hard. (Tmi sorry) and af is due sunday.monday not sat sun! Even longer wait.

Cant decide wiether cramps are period related or other! This waot is torture ! Seems to be getting late nger and longer ! 

Linds your scan will be perfect! Have you got a date through? Xxxc


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome Literati_Love - sorry for your loss. That's a good idea to start temping again, it'll help you know what's going on.

Thanks Crys and Blue, I hope you are both right. I have no date yet because in order to get a date I have to call the doctor, lol. I think I'll call next week after I have officially missed AF to book things... 7 - 8 weeks should be somewhere around mid to late Aug

Yes, waiting is torture... Blue, I really hope those are good signs for you!!


----------



## Aleeah

*Literati Love* - Firstly welcome, I'm so sorry you're here with us. :hugs: I hope you can look forwards and get your BFP very soon. I didn't ovulate for over 6 weeks following my miscarriage but everyone's different, I miscarried at 8 weeks and somehow managed to get pregnant with that first ovulation without a period. Still very frightened, so I can sympathise with you wanting to wait a while.

*Nat* - Wow, we've lots in common!! :haha: I Love Harry Potter, I intend to go full circle and start from the beginning again on our holiday later this year, I've managed to not watch the films as I think the books are so fab I wanted to keep my imagination the way it is.

*Crysshae* - Thank you. And yes Aleeah is my real name, it's not spelt that way normally but I prefer it, it's more phonetic!!:wacko:

*Bluestars* - The waiting is sheer torture, it's so frustrating the symptoms for AF or BFP are the same. All I can do is pray for you and that's what I will do!:thumbup:

*Lindsay* - I'm sorry you're feeling the same way but in a way it's so nice to know you understand. We're all in a sad place really, as the innocence of being pregnant and having a baby has so cruelly been taken away from us forever. :hugs: I'm sure we'll get there in our own time. I'm doing the same as you, Folic Acid 5mg, Baby Aspirin and prenatals. My scan is at 8 weeks too mid-August. I really think you should ask about having your husband there, although my hubby was there for the scan he looked really happy, as he could see a tiny baby, sadly I could also see there was no heartbeat but he didn't realise there should be. It was sad, as I had to explain to him as the tech didn't but we're closer than ever, just wasn't our time then.

Thank you all, I don't know what I'd do without you, I would be broken still and probably for a lot longer if I didn't have your support. Love you girls so much!!! :blush: Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Do you usually have breast pain before AF?

Lindsay - We are right! Everything is gonna be great! 

Aleeah - How do you spell it? I'm asking because that's my daughter's name too - spelled Aliya. I understand what you mean about phonetically correct. People call her A-lie-ah all the time. :dohh:


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Blue - Do you usually have breast pain before AF?
> 
> Lindsay - We are right! Everything is gonna be great!
> 
> Aleeah - How do you spell it? I'm asking because that's my daughter's name too - spelled Aliya. I understand what you mean about phonetically correct. People call her A-lie-ah all the time. :dohh:

So funny spelt the same as your daughters as yep get it pronounced that way and Ali-yar!! :wacko: I do like it otherwise!! X


----------



## crysshae

That's cool! I loved the name and the meaning "exalted" when I saw it. I immediately read it with the "e" sound, so I never dreamed other people would pick out the "i". 

The -ar part is probably from being British; huh? The "r" is added a lot at the end of the "uh" sound?

I will have to tell her I met someone with her name. She will think that's cool. She's the little girl in the picture of my bump from the other day.


----------



## bluestars

Some times I do yes. More after loosing the twins! Hopeful yhinking! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed it's a good sign!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you, crysshae, bluestars, Aleeah, and Lindsay109 for your very warm welcome. I am sorry we are all meeting under these circumstances as well, but am glad we can all help support each other. 

Congrats, Aleeah on getting pregnant again so quickly! I can imagine you're a bit of a nervous wreck, but I certainly hope all goes well this time. How far along are you?

bluestars, I hope your symptoms are a good sign!! It is so difficult to know, with PMS and early pregnancy symptoms being so similar.

Lindsay109, I understand your cautiousness this time around. It must be so scary to get your first BFP after your m/c. I hope everything goes well for you as well...and hopefully your next scan will be an amazing experience - not a bad one!


----------



## Nat0609

Literati_Love said:


> Hello, can I join? I had a miscarriage starting on July 15th (with some spotting the week before) and am finally done bleeding. Now I am just waiting for AF so I can start trying again. We are going to take precautions until then because I think we do need a short break from trying, even if just for our emotional states. So far, no sign of O for me. I normally have 25-26 day cycles so I have no idea when I will end up Oing this time since I know having an MC will throw it off. I started temping again today so I can at least tell when I've Oed.

Hello and welcome

Sorry for your loss.

We are taking a short break too as I had a MMC and then a chemical back to back with no AF between.

I've just started temping for the first time xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> *Literati Love* - Firstly welcome, I'm so sorry you're here with us. :hugs: I hope you can look forwards and get your BFP very soon. I didn't ovulate for over 6 weeks following my miscarriage but everyone's different, I miscarried at 8 weeks and somehow managed to get pregnant with that first ovulation without a period. Still very frightened, so I can sympathise with you wanting to wait a while.
> 
> *Nat* - Wow, we've lots in common!! :haha: I Love Harry Potter, I intend to go full circle and start from the beginning again on our holiday later this year, I've managed to not watch the films as I think the books are so fab I wanted to keep my imagination the way it is.
> 
> *Crysshae* - Thank you. And yes Aleeah is my real name, it's not spelt that way normally but I prefer it, it's more phonetic!!:wacko:
> 
> *Bluestars* - The waiting is sheer torture, it's so frustrating the symptoms for AF or BFP are the same. All I can do is pray for you and that's what I will do!:thumbup:
> 
> *Lindsay* - I'm sorry you're feeling the same way but in a way it's so nice to know you understand. We're all in a sad place really, as the innocence of being pregnant and having a baby has so cruelly been taken away from us forever. :hugs: I'm sure we'll get there in our own time. I'm doing the same as you, Folic Acid 5mg, Baby Aspirin and prenatals. My scan is at 8 weeks too mid-August. I really think you should ask about having your husband there, although my hubby was there for the scan he looked really happy, as he could see a tiny baby, sadly I could also see there was no heartbeat but he didn't realise there should be. It was sad, as I had to explain to him as the tech didn't but we're closer than ever, just wasn't our time then.
> 
> Thank you all, I don't know what I'd do without you, I would be broken still and probably for a lot longer if I didn't have your support. Love you girls so much!!! :blush: Xxxx

I've seen all the films but they don't do the book justice.

Aww shucks, we love you too lol xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nat0609 said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join? I had a miscarriage starting on July 15th (with some spotting the week before) and am finally done bleeding. Now I am just waiting for AF so I can start trying again. We are going to take precautions until then because I think we do need a short break from trying, even if just for our emotional states. So far, no sign of O for me. I normally have 25-26 day cycles so I have no idea when I will end up Oing this time since I know having an MC will throw it off. I started temping again today so I can at least tell when I've Oed.
> 
> Hello and welcome
> 
> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> We are taking a short break too as I had a MMC and then a chemical back to back with no AF between.
> 
> I've just started temping for the first time xxClick to expand...

Ooh yes. Well I am glad someone is taking a short break too! Seems like most people here are already on their way to their BFPs this month...which is also awesome! Very sorry about your losses. :( When are you planning on starting to try again? Just until after your next AF? 

I only started temping for the first time on the month that I got pregnant...so I'm pretty new to it too. It's very easy to get the hang of it, though!


----------



## Nina83

I forgot to post here :)
Got a semi almost positive this morning, plus a temp dip. CD12 and yesterday was almost a completely white test! Hold it in all afternoon to take a CB digital and around 16:00 I got a smiley :)
Top is FMU, second and bottom is 16:00. BD this morning, and tomorrow morning it'll happen again! O pains all through out the day.
I hope this is it <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4468small.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bluestars

Woo goo nina! Haha catch that egg! :sex:

Took test again this morning -ve... 

Boo! 

I agree Nat books way better! Also caved In and read the hunger games and they are also much better than the film! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Good luck catching that egg, Nina!

Aww man! Boo is right Blue. Still have hope for you.


----------



## celine

Good luck nina xxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys! It's crazy, this morning I took another OPK and while there was a second line, it was a LOT fainter than yesterdays! CB also showed negative. 
Talk about gradually!
I had crazy pains last night so I'm guessing O was last night. Slight rise in temps, but hoping tomorrow they continue to go up. 
I'm hoping those phantom pregnancy symptoms go away now and it was only O gearing up. They're more than welcome to return in a week or so though!
Luckily, moving will be on my mind so I'll have less time to obsess about TTW.


----------



## Nat0609

Literati_Love said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join? I had a miscarriage starting on July 15th (with some spotting the week before) and am finally done bleeding. Now I am just waiting for AF so I can start trying again. We are going to take precautions until then because I think we do need a short break from trying, even if just for our emotional states. So far, no sign of O for me. I normally have 25-26 day cycles so I have no idea when I will end up Oing this time since I know having an MC will throw it off. I started temping again today so I can at least tell when I've Oed.
> 
> Hello and welcome
> 
> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> We are taking a short break too as I had a MMC and then a chemical back to back with no AF between.
> 
> I've just started temping for the first time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh yes. Well I am glad someone is taking a short break too! Seems like most people here are already on their way to their BFPs this month...which is also awesome! Very sorry about your losses. :( When are you planning on starting to try again? Just until after your next AF?
> 
> I only started temping for the first time on the month that I got pregnant...so I'm pretty new to it too. It's very easy to get the hang of it, though!Click to expand...

I think just until after next AF but maybe a little longer. We've not made an official decision yet. Think it'll be when we get fed up of condoms lol :haha:

Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> I forgot to post here :)
> Got a semi almost positive this morning, plus a temp dip. CD12 and yesterday was almost a completely white test! Hold it in all afternoon to take a CB digital and around 16:00 I got a smiley :)
> Top is FMU, second and bottom is 16:00. BD this morning, and tomorrow morning it'll happen again! O pains all through out the day.
> I hope this is it <3

Go :spermy: go :haha: xx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Woo goo nina! Haha catch that egg! :sex:
> 
> Took test again this morning -ve...
> 
> Boo!
> 
> I agree Nat books way better! Also caved In and read the hunger games and they are also much better than the film!
> 
> Xxx

Boo indeed huni :hugs:

I think that is the only film I've watched without reading the books first xx


----------



## bluestars

Books are way better I watchd dthe film then read the books haha.

Temp drop today and AF is deffo in route! Boooo

Hopefully make ving will takr your mind off it nina! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nat0609 said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Hello, can I join? I had a miscarriage starting on July 15th (with some spotting the week before) and am finally done bleeding. Now I am just waiting for AF so I can start trying again. We are going to take precautions until then because I think we do need a short break from trying, even if just for our emotional states. So far, no sign of O for me. I normally have 25-26 day cycles so I have no idea when I will end up Oing this time since I know having an MC will throw it off. I started temping again today so I can at least tell when I've Oed.
> 
> Hello and welcome
> 
> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> We are taking a short break too as I had a MMC and then a chemical back to back with no AF between.
> 
> I've just started temping for the first time xxClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh yes. Well I am glad someone is taking a short break too! Seems like most people here are already on their way to their BFPs this month...which is also awesome! Very sorry about your losses. :( When are you planning on starting to try again? Just until after your next AF?
> 
> I only started temping for the first time on the month that I got pregnant...so I'm pretty new to it too. It's very easy to get the hang of it, though!Click to expand...
> 
> I think just until after next AF but maybe a little longer. We've not made an official decision yet. Think it'll be when we get fed up of condoms lol :haha:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hahahah! If you're like us I assume that will be pretty quick! Hahaha.
I am still waiting for any signs of O coming soon. Nothing at all yet! I hope my body doesn't take too long. I am not using OPKs this cycle since I don't want to waste the money when we are not trying.


----------



## Nat0609

It definitely won't be long, they make us both itch :nope:

I'm thinking about taking my bcp for a month. Re-set my cycle xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina - I hope you caught the eggie!! It's definitely good to have a distraction in the tww - how's the packing going?

Blue - Boo indeed!! I hope this next cycle will be a lucky one for you!

LL - hopefully O will come soon so you can move on with your next cycle. Are you going to try after your first cycle?

How's everyone else doing? It's awfully quiet in here this weekend - hopefully that means everyone is out having fun :) We've got family visiting from out of town so have been doing the tourist things with them.

I told my parents and sister about the new pregnancy - they were all very excited. I figured there's no point waiting to tell them because if something happens, I'd want their support anyway. We're not going to tell anyone else for a while though. The funny part was my parents had just booked a vacation (literally 2 - 3 days ago) for April 4 - 14 (edd is April 6) and they want to change it now, lol. I've suggested they wait a few weeks before doing anything... at least until we kinda know if things are going well.

Aleeah, have you told anyone yet?


----------



## bluestars

Haha thats typical linds! Hehe LO might be late though hehe. 

Im fine. Im actually debating wiether to take a break. However done think I can haha.

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Linds - Babies have a habit of doing that. Gaz's Nan and Grandad went away and I had my son the same day. His Nan phoned crying because she was at the airport and wouldn't be back to see him for a week :dohh:


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Haha thats typical linds! Hehe LO might be late though hehe.
> 
> Im fine. Im actually debating wiether to take a break. However done think I can haha.
> 
> Xxx

A break might not be a bad thing if you are getting frustrated with it all.

Actively TTC is a lot of pressure xx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I agree Nat books way better! Also caved In and read the hunger games and they are also much better than the film!

I haven't read the books or seen the films, might start these after my Harry Potter marathon then!



Nina83 said:


> Thanks guys! It's crazy, this morning I took another OPK and while there was a second line, it was a LOT fainter than yesterdays! CB also showed negative.
> Talk about gradually!
> I had crazy pains last night so I'm guessing O was last night. Slight rise in temps, but hoping tomorrow they continue to go up.
> I'm hoping those phantom pregnancy symptoms go away now and it was only O gearing up. They're more than welcome to return in a week or so though!
> Luckily, moving will be on my mind so I'll have less time to obsess about TTW.

So pleased you got your positive OPKs!! I don't think I've been as excited as I got when I got those positive OPKs. Hope your temps keep rising and the house move will definitely help in keeping you busy and occupied, no doubt. Hope the house move is as painless as possible, keep us posted on the lush new fridge too xx



crysshae said:


> That's cool! I loved the name and the meaning "exalted" when I saw it. I immediately read it with the "e" sound, so I never dreamed other people would pick out the "i".
> 
> The -ar part is probably from being British; huh? The "r" is added a lot at the end of the "uh" sound?
> 
> I will have to tell her I met someone with her name. She will think that's cool. She's the little girl in the picture of my bump from the other day.

I do love my name but does mean I probably won't name a future child Alicia, as I love that name but I think it's too similar to my name. Yes the mis-pronouncing it is a british thing I think too, as have met so many people from different places and they all seem to get it right. Your daughter is very cute, I'd be over the moon and ready to pop with pride if I had such a gorgeous girly! xx



Literati_Love said:


> Congrats, Aleeah on getting pregnant again so quickly! I can imagine you're a bit of a nervous wreck, but I certainly hope all goes well this time. How far along are you?

Thank you, I'm currently 6 weeks on Tuesday, so very VERY early days. Due to have a scan at 8 weeks, time can't go by quick enough at the moment. I temped too when I got bored of waiting around for ovulation or AF, helped me SO much. Just occupied me and helped me to not pee on so many sticks :haha:

Nat - We used condoms for years, until we started TTC recently and got used to them but they were a pain. We had a few accidents with them too!! :blush:

Update from me, we always seem busy at weekends, so I don't get to reply much. I got a bit upset this morning, as did another digital, it's been a week since the last one and it still only came up as 2-3 weeks since conception but I would have expected it to be 3+ weeks. As I ovulated 2-3 July. BUT I talked to hubby and realised there's nothing I can do, I just need to carry on as I am and hope for the best and I'm relaxed about it now. I might do another at the end of next week. Still not having any real symptoms apart from not sleeping at night very well and then falling asleep every afternoon.

We haven't told anyone yet at all. I'm still not ready to, hubby's a bit worried that I don't want to tell close family or friends but respects my reasons not to. I hope I'll be ready after the 8 week scan but I don't think I will. I'll probably wait until people notice and ask!!:haha::wacko:


xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

I know think I need a break. 

Aleeah please don't worry there not the best it said a was 2-3 and iwas further nod 9 week scan was fine xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay, yes, we are going to start trying again immediately after this cycle. So I am definitely getting impatient. It is very rare for me to ovulate late so this is extra weird for me. I am glad you were comfortable telling your family early on this time. I think that is a good way to approach it. You will need their support either way so you might as well tell them. I am struggling with that myself. I would definitely tell family if I miscarried again, but I am not sure if I could handle telling them so early again because after the m/c I felt extremely guilty for getting their hopes up. My dad was so excited to be a grandpa and now I feel like a disappointment (even though of course no one has anywhere near implied that I should feel that way).
Aleeah, I can imagine being around the 6 week mark would be scary. I can't wait for your 8 wk u/s so you can get some reassurance! I agree that temping is a good distraction and a way to know what is going on. Actually I first knew I must be pregnant when the day of my expected AF my temp went UP instead of down! I got so excited and jumped out of bed (that never happens) to take a test, and sure enough it was a BFP!
I can definitely understand that you are not ready to tell people.
I agree that Actively TTC can be very stressful. A short break can be nice if it is getting to be too much.


----------



## Lindsay109

Yeah, it's funny how timing works out sometimes isn't it. The best part of the whole story was that my sister had been talking to my mom that same morning about their vacation and she said "oh, if Lindsay was pregnant now, she would probably be due around then" (she didn't know at that point) to which my mom said "I hadn't thought of that... we wouldn't go on vacation if that was the case", lol. 

Blue, you should definitely take a break or try NTNP for a while if you're feeling stressed about ttc, it's such an emotional process. It can be hard to turn off the ttc thoughts though... at least that was my experience, if you ever figure out how, please let me know, lol. My DH got in a car accident the month after we started trying the first time and was quite sore and "not in the mood" for a few months - he wanted to NTNP until he was feeling better and I agreed it was a good idea. I ended up getting myself so worked up some months because I knew approximately when I would ovulate and kept feeling like we were missing chances. If you decide to take a break, I hope you will be more successful than me in relaxing and letting things just happen.

Aleeah, the Hunger Games books are amazing! You should definitely read them. Just make sure you start when you're not busy because you won't get much done until you've finished reading all 3, lol. I'm glad you're not stressing too much about the digital... there are soooo many variables and who knows how accurate those tests are. My mantra these days is "everything is okay right now and I am grateful for that"...

LL, I know what you mean about getting people's hopes up. Last time I told my grandmother when I was around 9 weeks - she was ecstatic. She hasn't been doing so well lately and said to me that that was the best news she'd had in a long time and she had a reason to "stay alive until december". I'm going to hold off telling her this time because I don't want her to get her hopes up again until I have some indication that things are going okay.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay109 said:


> Nina - I hope you caught the eggie!! It's definitely good to have a distraction in the tww - how's the packing going?
> 
> Blue - Boo indeed!! I hope this next cycle will be a lucky one for you!
> 
> LL - hopefully O will come soon so you can move on with your next cycle. Are you going to try after your first cycle?
> 
> How's everyone else doing? It's awfully quiet in here this weekend - hopefully that means everyone is out having fun :) We've got family visiting from out of town so have been doing the tourist things with them.
> 
> I told my parents and sister about the new pregnancy - they were all very excited. I figured there's no point waiting to tell them because if something happens, I'd want their support anyway. We're not going to tell anyone else for a while though. The funny part was my parents had just booked a vacation (literally 2 - 3 days ago) for April 4 - 14 (edd is April 6) and they want to change it now, lol. I've suggested they wait a few weeks before doing anything... at least until we kinda know if things are going well.
> 
> Aleeah, have you told anyone yet?

Lindsay,
we started packing... and then stopped! I'll get back to it this week ;)

First pregnancy we wanted to wait as long as possible before telling our parents. 
Second time, we decided to tell them after the first HB- which was scheduled at 6+4. We even discussed us going to my Moms first for the weekend and then stopping off at his parents. We thought that if anything happened, we'd definitely want their support early on. It was awful calling them to give them "good news" gone bad.
Murphey definitely had other plans for us though :(
I told DH that next time we're going to tell as soon as we find out, but in all reality, I think we'll wait until at least after the HB if not later. 
We got support from them, but it wasn't quite the support we both wanted/needed, and if anything happens so early on again, I'm not even sure we'll tell anyone.


----------



## Nat0609

I tell my Mum and Sister everything but won't be telling anyone else when and if I get a BFP next.

I think NTNP is the best. Even though I'm temping its more out of curiosity and I won't be having sex just for the sake of having it or only at certain times of the month.

I "want" it a lot more now and think about it a lot more but still think the relaxed approach and just regular sex is as, if not more so, effective than any other method (unless someone needs medication) xx


----------



## bluestars

Think NTNP is the way im going to go. Wish Af would actually come now im have a strangly long cycle this cycle! Was sure Af was going to come this morning so I didnt temp... its not here... dont think I ever usually have a 30 day cycle. 

Im not feeling as stressed just feel we need to do something different as what im doing isnt working. Think I will keep temping just to get used to my own body.

I always debate who and when to tell people but I think my mum and my best friend (She was brilliant support last pregnancy). 

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

A 14 day LP is what you want though, you didn't O until CD17 so tomorrow or Wed would be good for AF xx


----------



## bluestars

Lol I dont understand these things! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Lol, I've learnt a lot on here haha xx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Lol I dont understand these things! Xxx

I actually read about luteal phase this morning, because I was scared mine is too short. FF says mine is 12 days long, but I think it's really 15. I've been on FF only from the month of my first pregnancy, so it doesn't have a correct average.
Since it takes the fertilized egg about 8-10 days to reach the uterus, if your luteal phase is only 9 days (meaning from the day you O'd until AF) your body starts to "get rid" of the lining, before the egg even reaches it's destination and has a chance to implant.
Does that make sense?


----------



## bluestars

Aww. Yeah that does make sense thank you! If it was short what sort of things should help it ? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Causes of Luteal Phase Defect

The luteal phase is usually about 12 to14 days long. During this time, your ovaries produce a hormone called progesterone. This hormone tells the lining of the uterus, called the endometrium, to grow.

If you become pregnant, the developing baby attaches to this thickened lining. If you do not become pregnant, the lining eventually sheds, and you have a period.

A luteal phase defect can occur if:

Your ovaries do not release enough progesterone.
The lining of the uterus does not properly respond to the progesterone.
Luteal phase defect has been linked to many health conditions, including:

Anorexia
Endometriosis
Extreme amounts of exercise
Hyperprolactinemia (excess of a hormone that's responsible for milk production in breasts)
Obesity
Polycystic ovarian syndrome
Thyroid disorders
Luteal Phase Defect Symptoms

You may not have any symptoms or notice any changes in your period. However, a luteal phase defect can cause your period to start earlier than expected each month.

Symptoms of luteal phase defect may include:

More frequent periods
Miscarriage
Difficulty getting pregnant
Spotting in between periods

Diagnosing Luteal Phase Defect

It may be difficult to diagnose a luteal phase defect. There is no single test that can diagnose it.

Blood tests that can be helpful include:

Follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH) level
Luteinizing hormone (LH) level
Pregnancy test
Progesterone level
Some doctors recommend a series of endometrial biopsies. This checks the lining of the uterus. A small sample of this lining is removed at a specific time of the month and examined under a microscope.

The biopsy is usually done a day or two before you think you will get your period. A pregnancy test should be done before an endometrial biopsy is done. You should not have an endometrial biopsy if you are pregnant. 

An endometrial biopsy can help your doctor determine if you are "in phase" or not. A definitive diagnosis is based on two or more "out of phase" biopsy results.

However, every woman can have luteal phase changes from time to time. The National Institutes of Health says that an endometrial biopsy cannot tell the difference between fertile and infertile women. It does not recommend it as a routine infertility test.

The beta-3 integrin biomarker test is a newer method to help determine if the lining of the uterus is ready for pregnancy. This test is done using a sample of the lining taken during an endometrial biopsy.

Beta-3 integrin is a sticky protein found in the lining of the uterus. If you do not have this protein, the embryo may not properly implant in the lining. This reduces your chances for a successful pregnancy.

Pelvic ultrasound may also help your doctor measure the thickness of the lining.

Treatment of Luteal Phase Defect

Treatment depends on your overall health and whether or not you are trying to get pregnant. Any health conditions that can lead to luteal phase defect should be appropriately treated.

You may not need any further treatment if you do not wish to get pregnant.

If you are trying to get pregnant, the following medicines may be helpful:

Clomid (clomiphene citrate) stimulates your ovaries to make more follicles, which release eggs.
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) may help induce ovulation and produce more progesterone.
Progesterone injections, pills, or suppositories may be used after ovulation to help the lining grow.
Talk to your doctor about all your treatment options. Not all treatments will work. And studies have not proven that treatment for luteal phase defect improves the chances of successful pregnancy in women who do not use assisted reproduction techniques.

Progesterone can help some women who receive fertility treatments. However, there is no proof that taking progesterone after you become pregnant will prevent miscarriage.


----------



## Aleeah

*Nat* - Wow, lots of really useful info there, only wish I'd stumbled upon you when we were TTC months and months ago, had so many questions but was too embarrassed to ask anyone! Looks like you'll soon take the role of the 'Oracle' for us!!:thumbup:

*Bluestars* - Just be cautious about taking anything that's meant to extend your LP, I've read a lot of horror stories on here where women don't get a period for months and months. :flower: If you really wanted something, I'd speak to your doctor and see if there's anything they can prescribe. Just be a bit wary.

With the NTNP I would go with that, that's pretty much how me and hubby conceived last time and although this time we were actively trying for ages by CD46 when we conceived we were definitely taking it much easier (the long slog of that cycle would be enough to put any man off dtd ever again!!!:haha:). I know it's hard to relax but that's what my doctor told me to do and it actually worked. Thank you for your comment about the tests, I don't think I will do another one again, I've got my scan in just over 2 weeks, I should just try and hold out until then.

*Nina* - What you said about the lining shedding, actually makes complete sense, interesting to know. And totally get your comment about the wrong type of support. I didn't tell anyone about the BFP or then subsequent miscarriage until 3 weeks after the miscarriage. But I was upset by the number of people that told me simply to get over it and move on, it happens :cry:. Of course we all know it happens but it doesn't make it any easier. It's made all the more harder when it's recurring, which is something my friends and family don't understand at all.

*Literati Love* - Remember I didn't ovulate for 6 weeks following the miscarriage, so you could well be ovulating late. It was weird for me too, as I always had textbook cycles of 28 days. Bodies are strange after a m/c, try not to stress and relax, hopefully you'll ovulate soon.:thumbup:

*Lindsay *- Timing's always strange with getting BFP's. My last one was due Christmas Eve!! Hubby was a little miffed as he loves Christmas and wanted it to be stress free without the worry of the impending delivery but this time around baby is due around his birthday!! I laughed so much when I told him but he said he was ok, as long as bubba was ok. Rightly or wrongly, we're still plodding along booking holidays, except the skiing in January, I've told him I'll give that a miss :wacko:.

*Crysshae* - How are you doing today?? x

I've spoken to hubby as he's still freaked I won't tell anyone at all but I've agreed to tell an Auntie sooner than 12 weeks. Seems strange I know but I'm so close to her and I think she'll support me rather than lecture me on the do's and don'ts. 

Just want to apologise for my HUGE posts!! As you can tell, I'm a bit of a chatter box!!!!!!:blush:

xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> *Nat* - Wow, lots of really useful info there, only wish I'd stumbled upon you when we were TTC months and months ago, had so many questions but was too embarrassed to ask anyone! Looks like you'll soon take the role of the 'Oracle' for us!!:thumbup:
> 
> I've spoken to hubby as he's still freaked I won't tell anyone at all but I've agreed to tell an Auntie sooner than 12 weeks. Seems strange I know but I'm so close to her and I think she'll support me rather than lecture me on the do's and don'ts.
> 
> Just want to apologise for my HUGE posts!! As you can tell, I'm a bit of a chatter box!!!!!!:blush:
> 
> xxxx

It's funny you should say that, most of my friends IRL bombard me with questions. I want to be a MW when I grow up :haha: or work on Gyn/EPAU ward of my local hospital so I'm always learning about something or other.

Don't worry about the huge posts, I think we are all chatterboxes.

My order for announcing BFP next time is, you girls, DF when I have a digi, my sister and Mum at about 6 weeks and everyone else as late as possible xx


----------



## bluestars

Well AF has started haha I spoke too soon. Im not going to do anything about it this month as it can be a one off. If it happens again I will mention it too my doctor. 

Thank you girls. Nat thats very helpful! And aleeah for your word of wisdom haha!

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Well AF has started haha I spoke too soon. Im not going to do anything about it this month as it can be a one off. If it happens again I will mention it too my doctor.
> 
> Thank you girls. Nat thats very helpful! And aleeah for your word of wisdom haha!
> 
> Xxx

12-14 days is fine.

I'm pretty sure I'm a late implanter as I've never got a pos before 12 dpo so I hope my LP is 14.

I've always had 28 day cycles so assumed o on day 14 and 14 day LP. The temping will tell me for sure xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> *Nat* - Wow, lots of really useful info there, only wish I'd stumbled upon you when we were TTC months and months ago, had so many questions but was too embarrassed to ask anyone! Looks like you'll soon take the role of the 'Oracle' for us!!:thumbup:
> 
> I've spoken to hubby as he's still freaked I won't tell anyone at all but I've agreed to tell an Auntie sooner than 12 weeks. Seems strange I know but I'm so close to her and I think she'll support me rather than lecture me on the do's and don'ts.
> 
> Just want to apologise for my HUGE posts!! As you can tell, I'm a bit of a chatter box!!!!!!:blush:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> It's funny you should say that, most of my friends IRL bombard me with questions. I want to be a MW when I grow up :haha: or work on Gyn/EPAU ward of my local hospital so I'm always learning about something or other.
> 
> Don't worry about the huge posts, I think we are all chatterboxes.
> 
> My order for announcing BFP next time is, you girls, DF when I have a digi, my sister and Mum at about 6 weeks and everyone else as late as possible xxClick to expand...

LOL! I remember DH asked if I'll be showing at 7 months because he wanted to keep it a secret until September! 
:( I was supposed to be 6 months by now. I can't believe how time flies.


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> *Nat* - Wow, lots of really useful info there, only wish I'd stumbled upon you when we were TTC months and months ago, had so many questions but was too embarrassed to ask anyone! Looks like you'll soon take the role of the 'Oracle' for us!!:thumbup:
> 
> I've spoken to hubby as he's still freaked I won't tell anyone at all but I've agreed to tell an Auntie sooner than 12 weeks. Seems strange I know but I'm so close to her and I think she'll support me rather than lecture me on the do's and don'ts.
> 
> Just want to apologise for my HUGE posts!! As you can tell, I'm a bit of a chatter box!!!!!!:blush:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> It's funny you should say that, most of my friends IRL bombard me with questions. I want to be a MW when I grow up :haha: or work on Gyn/EPAU ward of my local hospital so I'm always learning about something or other.
> 
> Don't worry about the huge posts, I think we are all chatterboxes.
> 
> My order for announcing BFP next time is, you girls, DF when I have a digi, my sister and Mum at about 6 weeks and everyone else as late as possible xxClick to expand...
> 
> LOL! I remember DH asked if I'll be showing at 7 months because he wanted to keep it a secret until September!
> :( I was supposed to be 6 months by now. I can't believe how time flies.Click to expand...


I'll show way earlier but I'd like to keep it secret until 16 weeks. I wouldn't tell Gaz until I was pretty sure it wasn't chemical and you guys would be first lol!

I should have been 19 weeks today, I'd have been having gender scan this week :cry: xx


----------



## bluestars

I should have been a mummy to two bouncing baby boys who would have been 3 weeks :(. Hopefully we will get there by xmas girls and it will be our take home babies. 
Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina - packing is best in small chunks, lol. Good luck with the rest of it :) I'm sorry you didn't get the support you wanted/needed from you family... that must have been really tough :hugs: I think some people mean well, they just don't know what to say and it comes out all wrong. I had a few people say things like "oh, don't worry, you'll be pregnant again soon, it's not a big deal". I felt like yelling at those people, it WAS a big deal and it was truly heartbreaking for us, and comments like that just made me feel like I was silly for being upset.

Nat - wow, thanks for all that info, it's very interesting. I've sure learned a lot about my body while ttc. I remember learning about the menstrual cycle when I was in high school, but I promptly forgot all that, lol. Once we started ttc I re-educated myself, it's always amazing to me how our bodies work. 

Blue - sorry AF got you :hugs: Sounds like NTNP is a good plan for you... take the pressure off for a little while. Who knows, I hear lots of people saying that the month they didn't really try is the month they got their bfp! Hopefully it will be that way for you too :)

Crys - how are you doing? You must be close to ovulating... I hope you catch the egg!

Aleeah - My hubby was a bit miffed we were going to have a December baby too, lol. He likes the potential timing of this one much better. We are still plodding along as normal too. In the process of booking a holiday in September (but will also hold off on the skiing trips, lol). 

It's so tough thinking of where you would have been if things had gone well... big hugs to all of you :hugs: I would have been 21 weeks by now... 

Yes, still think Nat's original plan is a very good one.... everyone pregnant by Christmas :)


----------



## crysshae

Definitely all of us pregnant with take home babies by Christmas!

Blue - Sorry AF got you but hope NTNP helps you relax. 12 days is a good LP. And mine fluctuates from 13-14 days, so who knows your's may be 12-13 days as you continue charting. LPs usually only change by one day here and there. 

AFM - I don't know who I will tell next time. Of course if I say anything out of the ordinary, my sister asks if I'm pregnant. DH even said something about it the other day. I was like "No...we're not to that point again yet". Lol.

I should be ovulating some time in the next 4 days. :happydance:

They saw something on my right mammogram last week, :nope: and I have to go back for another today. Please pray it was nothing.


----------



## Nat0609

Oh no Cry, I'm sure it will be nothing serious xx


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Definitely all of us pregnant with take home babies by Christmas!
> 
> Blue - Sorry AF got you but hope NTNP helps you relax. 12 days is a good LP. And mine fluctuates from 13-14 days, so who knows your's may be 12-13 days as you continue charting. LPs usually only change by one day here and there.
> 
> AFM - I don't know who I will tell next time. Of course if I say anything out of the ordinary, my sister asks if I'm pregnant. DH even said something about it the other day. I was like "No...we're not to that point again yet". Lol.
> 
> I should be ovulating some time in the next 4 days. :happydance:
> 
> They saw something on my right mammogram last week, :nope: and I have to go back for another today. Please pray it was nothing.

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you! I hope it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## bluestars

Aww hope your ok crys. Im sure everything is ok ! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Definitely all of us pregnant with take home babies by Christmas!
> 
> Blue - Sorry AF got you but hope NTNP helps you relax. 12 days is a good LP. And mine fluctuates from 13-14 days, so who knows your's may be 12-13 days as you continue charting. LPs usually only change by one day here and there.
> 
> AFM - I don't know who I will tell next time. Of course if I say anything out of the ordinary, my sister asks if I'm pregnant. DH even said something about it the other day. I was like "No...we're not to that point again yet". Lol.
> 
> I should be ovulating some time in the next 4 days. :happydance:
> 
> They saw something on my right mammogram last week, :nope: and I have to go back for another today. Please pray it was nothing.

I'll say a prayer for you, please keep us posted xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

It turned out to be normal! Thank you very much for the well wishes!


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> It turned out to be normal! Thank you very much for the well wishes!

Thank god, was worried. Now you need to get to your man and resume Operation Crimbo Baby Making!!!xx


----------



## Nat0609

OCBM, I like it

I might rename the thread lol xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> OCBM, I like it
> 
> I might rename the thread lol xx

:haha: good idea!!

Just had a thought too, it's our 1 month anniversary ladies!! Well this thread's 1 month anniversary, look how far we've all come. We're going to get those Crimbo BFPs all of us and then the thread will have to be named the luckiest thread ever!!!xx:thumbup:


----------



## Nat0609

God yeah it is a month. Happy Anniversary OCBM ladies xx


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> It turned out to be normal! Thank you very much for the well wishes!

Hooray!!! That's wonderful news :) Now on with the baby making ;)


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, hard to believe it's ONLY been a month!

Crimbo.... am I right in assuming that means christmas?


----------



## Nat0609

Yes lol, UK slang xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! I am definitely on that - OCBM.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, I miss a lot of posts when I am at work! It feels too hard to reply to everyone, so just know that I read all your posts and cared!

After just complaining that O wasn't coming any time soon, I was relieved today to have some ewcm. I know I should ovulate by the end of the week now...unless my body is playing tricks on me.

Relieved everything was normal, crysshae!

I definitely hope we all make babies before Christmas! Better yet, I hope we are out of the horrible first trimester by then as well!


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Lol! I am definitely on that - OCBM.

Me too! It's got a nice ring to it :)


----------



## bluestars

Yep I agree ocbm sounds grand to me too! Happy month anniversary girlies haha! Still my fav thread ;) haha. 

Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Yep I agree ocbm sounds grand to me too! Happy month anniversary girlies haha! Still my fav thread ;) haha.
> 
> Xxx

My fav thread too!! How's everyone doing today??

xxx


----------



## bluestars

All fine at my end howar you? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> All fine at my end howar you? Xxx

Yes I'm good thanks. So the vivid dreams are still going strong, had the funniest dream last night...

I dreamt we (as in all of us from this forum!) were in Masterchef on TV competing to win! Was so weird, as even though we were in a competition we were all helping eachother. Woke up and told hubby I had a dream I was in Masterchef and he laughed A LOT!! I work in an office in a very boring role, so something as cool as being a chef is very far fetched for me apparently!!

xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Mine too! 

Doing well. I'm apparently much more laid back waiting on O this month...without doing it on purpose. I guess I've just been busy enough with everything else to keep my mind off of it. I haven't even been checking CM - just realized that last night. 

How are you?


----------



## crysshae

Lol! That would be fun, though.


----------



## Lindsay109

Morning :) (or afternoon)

I'm doing fine too... really tired though, still at that stage where I can't sleep well at night and all I want to do during the day is sleep.

Aleeah - lol at your dream. What were we cooking? How are you feeling these days?

Crys - nice that you're relaxed about waiting for O, probably makes the time go by faster :) Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## Nina83

Well don't I just feel like crap today. More like crap someone stepped on and then scraped it off their shoe :(
Migraine, fatigue, the damn pelvic pain. And around noon my neck started hurting from the migraine. 
At least my temps are up and I have creamy CM.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay.

Nina - Your temps are staying up...looks like cross hairs tomorrow. I hope all your symptoms mean your body is producing plenty of progesterone. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Haha that's hilarious master chef ! I'd need a lot f help haha ! 

Good temps up nina ! Hope your feeling better soon though! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I am okay today. More ewcm for me, so I know O is coming soon. I am feeling frustrated by how far "behind" I am getting by waiting for AF to try again...but I know it is going to be best in the long run so I'm trying not to worry about it.


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> I am okay today. More ewcm for me, so I know O is coming soon. I am feeling frustrated by how far "behind" I am getting by waiting for AF to try again...but I know it is going to be best in the long run so I'm trying not to worry about it.

I know exactly where you're coming from. I felt very frustrated when I watched O go by and still had to wait on AF. I just felt like I was in limbo. It drove me nuts, but I'm glad I did it. Good luck keeping your sanity.


----------



## Aleeah

*Bluestars* - I know, was a nice dream, I think woke up talking about cakes!! So think we were baking, I'm actually not a bad cook at all but have had many, MANY cake disasters, so can imagine I was freaking in my dream!!!

*Nina* - All your signs seem good, I really hope this is it for you. Are you managing to get lots of baby dancing in around packing??

*Literati Love* - If you're ovulating now, remember AF is only 2 weeks away. Your cycle could be back on track real soon, just hang in there.

*Lindsay* - My only symptom is the same as you, not sleeping well at night at all, really tired during the day (probably from lack of sleep!). Sounds ridiculous but I'm still quite removed from it all, holding out till that scan.

*Nat* - How are you today??

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Im actually not as bad as i make out but there always has to be disasters to learn I suppose! 

I made victoria sponge and rocky road today ! Both sold well! 

What was being made in your dream? Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

crysshae said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> I am okay today. More ewcm for me, so I know O is coming soon. I am feeling frustrated by how far "behind" I am getting by waiting for AF to try again...but I know it is going to be best in the long run so I'm trying not to worry about it.
> 
> I know exactly where you're coming from. I felt very frustrated when I watched O go by and still had to wait on AF. I just felt like I was in limbo. It drove me nuts, but I'm glad I did it. Good luck keeping your sanity.Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm glad you can relate...and also happy to hear that you were glad you did it. I'm sure I will be too. It just sucks waiting!



Aleeah said:


> *Bluestars* - I know, was a nice dream, I think woke up talking about cakes!! So think we were baking, I'm actually not a bad cook at all but have had many, MANY cake disasters, so can imagine I was freaking in my dream!!!
> 
> *Nina* - All your signs seem good, I really hope this is it for you. Are you managing to get lots of baby dancing in around packing??
> 
> *Literati Love* - If you're ovulating now, remember AF is only 2 weeks away. Your cycle could be back on track real soon, just hang in there.
> 
> *Lindsay* - My only symptom is the same as you, not sleeping well at night at all, really tired during the day (probably from lack of sleep!). Sounds ridiculous but I'm still quite removed from it all, holding out till that scan.
> 
> *Nat* - How are you today??
> 
> xxx


Yep! That's what I'm holding on to! I should have AF sometime mid-August...and then I can finally start trying again! My co-worker who's 14 weeks pregnant is starting to sport a very cute little baby bump and I'm insanely jealous. Unlike some people, I can't wait to start showing when the time comes!


----------



## crysshae

I love having a bump! One of my favorite parts of pregnancy.


----------



## Literati_Love

crysshae said:


> I love having a bump! One of my favorite parts of pregnancy.

That's wonderful! I've never experienced it. How many children do you have?


----------



## crysshae

We have 8 altogether. I've carried 6 children to term and had 1 miscarriage in 6 pregnancies.

You will get to experience it soon. Take home babies for all of us by Christmas!


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> *Bluestars* - I know, was a nice dream, I think woke up talking about cakes!! So think we were baking, I'm actually not a bad cook at all but have had many, MANY cake disasters, so can imagine I was freaking in my dream!!!
> 
> *Nina* - All your signs seem good, I really hope this is it for you. Are you managing to get lots of baby dancing in around packing??
> 
> *Literati Love* - If you're ovulating now, remember AF is only 2 weeks away. Your cycle could be back on track real soon, just hang in there.
> 
> *Lindsay* - My only symptom is the same as you, not sleeping well at night at all, really tired during the day (probably from lack of sleep!). Sounds ridiculous but I'm still quite removed from it all, holding out till that scan.
> 
> *Nat* - How are you today??
> 
> xxx

What packing :haha:
slight dip this morning but I'm not worried about it. I always had slight dips after O, mostly the cycles I conceived. 
I also took 2 Tylenol before bed and we slept with the AC on.


----------



## Nina83

This may sound mean, but some people don't have cute bumps. My coworker had a wonky looking one, maybe because she got round all over. And my co-worker who's now pregnant still kind of looks like she's just fat. Maybe she isn't wearing the right clothes, or maybe it's just a stage?
On the other hand, there was a girl at work who looked amazing until the end. Bumpwise!
I want a bump already :(


----------



## celine

Think my first af after mc is coming today or tomorrow :( today is my brithday and its the last thing i want!


----------



## bluestars

Aww happy birthday celine! Sorry your not feeling too great but try enjoy your birthday as much as you can!

I loved having a bump! And cant wait to have one again haha.

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think :nope:

SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first

Hey it might be near zero very soon. I was getting obvious pregnancy positives but beta only came back at 100, and yours are WAY fainter than mine ever were. Hang in there xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first

The top is OPK?
That looks a lot like mine did when I thought I was ovulating, I even got a positive OPK but temps told me I didn't ovulate. 
I hope you do so you know your body is getting back on track!


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first
> 
> The top is OPK?
> That looks a lot like mine did when I thought I was ovulating, I even got a positive OPK but temps told me I didn't ovulate.
> I hope you do so you know your body is getting back on track!Click to expand...

Yeah green is OPK, blue is HPT.

I don't know if I can o with hCG in my system still :shrug:

Got EWCM though :dohh:


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first
> 
> Hey it might be near zero very soon. I was getting obvious pregnancy positives but beta only came back at 100, and yours are WAY fainter than mine ever were. Hang in there xxxxClick to expand...

It was 26 last Thursday so I was expecting bfn today xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first
> 
> The top is OPK?
> That looks a lot like mine did when I thought I was ovulating, I even got a positive OPK but temps told me I didn't ovulate.
> I hope you do so you know your body is getting back on track!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah green is OPK, blue is HPT.
> 
> I don't know if I can o with hCG in my system still :shrug:
> 
> Got EWCM though :dohh:Click to expand...

Sounds exactly like what happened to me.
If you got a +HPT with about 6 in your blood/urine, you could definitely be below 10 by now and ovulate.
Tomorrow you'll know for sure :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

celine said:


> Think my first af after mc is coming today or tomorrow :( today is my brithday and its the last thing i want!

Firstly, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Try and be positive, remember this could be Cycle Day 1 of your take home baby BFP!!!

Hope you have a lovely day xx:hugs:


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> Well next beta is tomorrow. I was hoping for a 0 but its not to be I don't think.
> 
> SMU today, they didn't touch and I did the HPT first
> 
> The top is OPK?
> That looks a lot like mine did when I thought I was ovulating, I even got a positive OPK but temps told me I didn't ovulate.
> I hope you do so you know your body is getting back on track!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah green is OPK, blue is HPT.
> 
> I don't know if I can o with hCG in my system still :shrug:
> 
> Got EWCM though :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds exactly like what happened to me.
> If you got a +HPT with about 6 in your blood/urine, you could definitely be below 10 by now and ovulate.
> Tomorrow you'll know for sure :hugs:Click to expand...

See some people seem to think you have to get below 5 to O and I don't know if that's right or not.

If my temps continue to go up and I got CHs I'll know at what beta I O'd at, roughly.

The temping is really good xx


----------



## crysshae

Nina83 said:


> Sounds exactly like what happened to me.
> If you got a +HPT with about 6 in your blood/urine, you could definitely be below 10 by now and ovulate.
> Tomorrow you'll know for sure :hugs:

^^ What she said. I was thinking the same thing. It turned out you were getting positives at 3; wasn't it? Temping is so helpful. It will definitely show if you've ovulated and keep you a little sane. :wacko:

Celine - I'm so sorry for your loss. Today is the beginning of a new year in your life and a new cycle to try for your take home baby. I hope you can enjoy it somehow. :hugs:

Nina - Fingers crossed you caught that egg. I agree...not everyone's bumps turn out so well. 

Blue - It won't be long before you're sporting another one. :hugs:

Aleeah and Lindsay - I hope you're feeling well.


----------



## bluestars

Right I wasnt going to write this up. But on friday my neighbour had a tarrot card reader (friend of a friends) we where all just there to have a drink and chilling really. But she was soo keen to do a reading on me. (We dont know eachother at all!) So I let her. I dont think (or didnt think) I was a great believer in it but thought whats the harm. I have never been soo freaked out in all my life. She knew things that really no one but my OH and icould have known and was spot on with way too much! And thigs she said about peoples health is actually happening. So anyway point of this post is that she said that she doesnt see me becoming pregnant any time soon. And when I do she says that it WILL be a boy and 'she was soo sure of that' !..... so do I go on believing thay ita not going to happen anytime soon or carry on trying or NTNP? This is one thing I wanted her to be wrong about! Surely ahe cant be that good ?

Crys I want to be sporting a new bump! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

crysshae said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds exactly like what happened to me.
> If you got a +HPT with about 6 in your blood/urine, you could definitely be below 10 by now and ovulate.
> Tomorrow you'll know for sure :hugs:
> 
> ^^ What she said. I was thinking the same thing. It turned out you were getting positives at 3; wasn't it? Temping is so helpful. It will definitely show if you've ovulated and keep you a little sane. :wacko:
> .Click to expand...

Yes, my name is Natalie and I get positive HPTs with a beta of 3. I am officially a freak lol! :haha:

I'll do another tomorrow and then I'll see what my beta comes back at to test my "I'm a freak" theory lol xx


----------



## Nina83

Nat, I also got a +HPT when it must have been very low.
I tested on Saturday- very faint line. Blood test on Tuesday came back at 7. 
I totally freaked out because I thought it was higher and then got lower.
But I read that IC can be freakishly sensitive, they just aren't allowed to wright that because not all are the same. (one lot very sensitive, the other hardly not at all)


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Right I wasnt going to write this up. But on friday my neighbour had a tarrot card reader (friend of a friends) we where all just there to have a drink and chilling really. But she was soo keen to do a reading on me. (We dont know eachother at all!) So I let her. I dont think (or didnt think) I was a great believer in it but thought whats the harm. I have never been soo freaked out in all my life. She knew things that really no one but my OH and icould have known and was spot on with way too much! And thigs she said about peoples health is actually happening. So anyway point of this post is that she said that she doesnt see me becoming pregnant any time soon. And when I do she says that it WILL be a boy and 'she was soo sure of that' !..... so do I go on believing thay ita not going to happen anytime soon or carry on trying or NTNP? This is one thing I wanted her to be wrong about! Surely ahe cant be that good ?
> 
> Crys I want to be sporting a new bump! Xxx

I saw a Spiritualist recently. I was very sceptical but a few things she said there was no way she could have known. 

I've said all along, from when we first started talking outside this thread, that I thought you should NTNP and that is still my view.

You've been through something so difficult physically and emotionally that you don't need any more stress. It's not good for making babies :hugs:

You know you "work" and that you can get pregnant and that what happened with your lovely boys was a very rare thing, so I say chuck thermometer, OPKs, pregnancy tests and anything else out of the window and just relax.

Only you can decide but that's honestly my gut feeling about you. I think it's going to happen for you when you least expect it xx


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, I also got a +HPT when it must have been very low.
> I tested on Saturday- very faint line. Blood test on Tuesday came back at 7.
> I totally freaked out because I thought it was higher and then got lower.
> But I read that IC can be freakishly sensitive, they just aren't allowed to wright that because not all are the same. (one lot very sensitive, the other hardly not at all)

I guess some people's bodies secrete it into their urine more effectively than others and of course, like you said, the sensitivity dies vary between tests


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Nat. Im going to temp this month but just too see what my bodies up to. Im actually used to it now. Rest I think I'll skip. NTNP worked for us last time. May as well give it a shot again. 

My OH gets really frustrated when AF comes. Try to not act that way so he can relax more about it. Just cute how much he wants it as well. 

Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Thanks Nat. Im going to temp this month but just too see what my bodies up to. Im actually used to it now. Rest I think I'll skip. NTNP worked for us last time. May as well give it a shot again.
> 
> My OH gets really frustrated when AF comes. Try to not act that way so he can relax more about it. Just cute how much he wants it as well.
> 
> Xxxx

It's lovely how much he wants it too :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Right I wasnt going to write this up. But on friday my neighbour had a tarrot card reader (friend of a friends) we where all just there to have a drink and chilling really. But she was soo keen to do a reading on me. (We dont know eachother at all!) So I let her. I dont think (or didnt think) I was a great believer in it but thought whats the harm. I have never been soo freaked out in all my life. She knew things that really no one but my OH and icould have known and was spot on with way too much! And thigs she said about peoples health is actually happening. So anyway point of this post is that she said that she doesnt see me becoming pregnant any time soon. And when I do she says that it WILL be a boy and 'she was soo sure of that' !..... so do I go on believing thay ita not going to happen anytime soon or carry on trying or NTNP? This is one thing I wanted her to be wrong about! Surely ahe cant be that good ?
> 
> Crys I want to be sporting a new bump! Xxx

I've never really been a believer in that kind of stuff either, although I do believe there are some people who have the ability to use their mind more than others, and some can definitely make you wonder. But as far as her saying she doesn't see it any time soon - if she can really see anything in cards - that could be any time frame - which could also not be far off too - like just not in the cycle you were in at the time or one or two cycles later. 

It's so sweet that your DH wants it so badly too. If you decide on NTNP, I hope it helps you both relax and you get a surprise very soon. 



Nat0609 said:


> Yes, my name is Natalie and I get positive HPTs with a beta of 3. I am officially a freak lol! :haha:
> 
> I'll do another tomorrow and then I'll see what my beta comes back at to test my "I'm a freak" theory lol xx

Lol!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Crys maybe it will make us not think about it much.

This month he was much more upset about it than I was. He gets to the end of my cycle and asks if theres any sign and if I can test yet haha. Cutie. 

I tell him to try not think about it but he really is a worrier! 

How are you gettimg on where are you in your cycle? 

Was I right in reading you have 7 childen? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Right I wasnt going to write this up. But on friday my neighbour had a tarrot card reader (friend of a friends) we where all just there to have a drink and chilling really. But she was soo keen to do a reading on me. (We dont know eachother at all!) So I let her. I dont think (or didnt think) I was a great believer in it but thought whats the harm. I have never been soo freaked out in all my life. She knew things that really no one but my OH and icould have known and was spot on with way too much! And thigs she said about peoples health is actually happening. So anyway point of this post is that she said that she doesnt see me becoming pregnant any time soon. And when I do she says that it WILL be a boy and 'she was soo sure of that' !..... so do I go on believing thay ita not going to happen anytime soon or carry on trying or NTNP? This is one thing I wanted her to be wrong about! Surely ahe cant be that good ?
> 
> Crys I want to be sporting a new bump! Xxx

I'm a strong believer in that sort of stuff, but you have to be careful who you listen to. I believe that a reader shouldn't "pounce" on someone, otherwise that's sort of fishy.
My great Aunt was a psychic, so yeah, I believe!
My DH family has a friend who is a psychic and I went to her a few times. This was years back, and I asked her if DH and I will start a family soon. She didn't give a time frame or anything, but said that a soul knows which body to enter. That freaked me out and for the longest time (and sometimes I still think) that my body, or my soul is a bad environment for a new pure soul. I know I'm not a perfect person, and sometimes that worries me.
She herself had 2 miscarriages and "blames" it on her worrying about "being too old" "maybe it's not the right time" etc. etc. You have to WANT 100% a baby.
I believed that, and then after 6 months with no success I was kind of, yeah... I'm just an evil person.


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Thanks Crys maybe it will make us not think about it much.
> 
> This month he was much more upset about it than I was. He gets to the end of my cycle and asks if theres any sign and if I can test yet haha. Cutie.
> 
> I tell him to try not think about it but he really is a worrier!
> 
> How are you gettimg on where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Was I right in reading you have 7 childen? Xxx

CD12 today, so I'm close to O! 

We have 8 altogether. My husband had 2 daughters before we were married. They will be 30 and 32 in August, only 8 and 10 years younger than me. Lol. Since we are both hitting new decade birthdays, the 30-year-old and I are having a party together this year. 

I have given birth to 6 of our children, DS - 21, DD - 17, DS - 14, Twins DD/DS - 11 in August, DS - 4. 

Lots of birthdays in August in our family. 



Nina83 said:


> I'm a strong believer in that sort of stuff, but you have to be careful who you listen to. I believe that a reader shouldn't "pounce" on someone, otherwise that's sort of fishy.
> My great Aunt was a psychic, so yeah, I believe!
> My DH family has a friend who is a psychic and I went to her a few times. This was years back, and I asked her if DH and I will start a family soon. She didn't give a time frame or anything, but said that a soul knows which body to enter. That freaked me out and for the longest time (and sometimes I still think) that my body, or my soul is a bad environment for a new pure soul. I know I'm not a perfect person, and sometimes that worries me.
> She herself had 2 miscarriages and "blames" it on her worrying about "being too old" "maybe it's not the right time" etc. etc. You have to WANT 100% a baby.
> I believed that, and then after 6 months with no success I was kind of, yeah... I'm just an evil person.

Awww Nina. You are not an evil person. Another friend of mine on here believes the little one's soul chooses you, but it waits for it's perfect body. So if there is anything wrong, it will pass that one up and wait for the next one... She explains it much better. I will try to find her post. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

crysshae,
I too believe that a soul doesn't go to waste, and that my little bub is just waiting for the right body, I know he's waiting to meet us just as much as we are him (or her!)
Maybe he won't have the same eye color, or height, or sex as the "first" one was "supposed" to have, but it's soul will be the same <3
Sometimes I just do feel like a bad soul, and who would want to live inside me for 9 moths? But I am a good person, sometimes my thoughts get the best of me :(


----------



## crysshae

We all let our thoughts get the best of us sometimes. You will give that little soul its perfect body soon. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

I dont believe that you are evil one bit! 
The woman said the me that my boys soul will be seen in the kids too come! Which would be nice to think


Hehe that is a lot of birthdays in aug! Hehe. Think its lovely to have a big family and nice that you would like to add another precious little one to your happy bunch. 

There is only 10 yeas between my stepmum and I. Its nice. Shes current pregnant and its brought us even closer! Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Bluestars* - Your husband sounds SO cute, men take it harder than they show I've discovered, can you imagine his excitement when you get that BFP again! (because you WILL get one soon!):thumbup:. So I kind of believe in the tarot reading thing but more than that I believe we shape our own destiny. I also believe everything happens for a reason, only we know what we've endured and so based on that I'm not really for card readings etc. I'd have one if my friends etc were but not sure I'd take any notice of it. Facts don't lie, statistically you're doing everything right to fall pregnant so your chances of falling pregnant are high. Go with the NTNP and you'll get there, that's how we fell the first time.:hugs:

*Nina* - You're not an evil person, remember everything happens for a reason, sometimes we might not understand the reason but ultimately it was meant to be and can only make you stronger if you let it. I wouldn't look too much into what that lady said, if soul's only enter those that want them then why do so many unwanted teenage pregnancies happen? Or why do women on Jeremy Kyle or Jerry Springer have tonnes of children they barely want?? You're meant to be a mummy and it'll happen soon enough, it might already have started! :happydance:

*Nat* - Hope the beta drops significantly for you and to me you're not a Freak, you're Funny Nat!!:flower: You make me laugh a lot, everyday!! And have noticed the change in name of our thread, I've no idea how you did it but it looks cool. 

*Cryshae* - Yay for ovulation! :dance: I envy those baby dancing days, I've gone off the baby dancing and actually most things related to my husband at the moment! He's irritating me like he does when I have PMT, problem is this could go on for another 7 odd months, poor, poor, poor man!! You've got a lovely big family, I want lots of children too, to fill my house with giggles, and laughter. I bet the twins were a lovely happy surprise? I'd love to have twins!

*LiteratiLove* - Really hope you ovulate soon and we can all start to compare baby bumps before we know it!!

*Lindsay* - How are you feeling today??x

So I have a major symptom update for you ladies... wind..! Wind like I've never had before... I wish I was back at school doing exams, I could clear the whole exam hall at the moment!! Hubby's very proud, that's definitely my baby in there he just said to me! Men! I'm so embarrassed, keep blaming the poor cat.:haha:


xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Blue. I very much appreciate that. As I've read some ugly posts on boards toward other people in the past, I'm always worried I will offend someone on these boards so I don't mention how many I have unless I'm asked or in a group with women who have a lot too. I worried about it so much when trying for my youngest, I never even got brave enough to talk to anyone on a board. I just stalked and searched for things when I was looking for answers. :dohh: I'm so glad I was brave enough this time. I've met so many wonderful ladies! 

That's great about you and your stepmom. You will be having a little niece/nephew for your new brother/sister in no time. :flower: 

The daughter just 10 years younger than me accepted me as her mom when we got married 16 years ago, and we are very close... The older one not so much, although she's come around more now that she's grown up some, but she's never been really close to her dad either. My 21-year-old will complain when he finds out I'm pregnant. Lol. But that's okay. He's been that way since he was very young. All the others will be happy about it. My 17-year-old daughter who always said no way - we don't need anymore, actually asked me to have another one back in February. I had started thinking and praying about it in January, and I thought her asking was a nice sign.


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> *Cryshae* - Yay for ovulation! :dance: I envy those baby dancing days, I've gone off the baby dancing and actually most things related to my husband at the moment! He's irritating me like he does when I have PMT, problem is this could go on for another 7 odd months, poor, poor, poor man!! You've got a lovely big family, I want lots of children too, to fill my house with giggles, and laughter. I bet the twins were a lovely happy surprise? I'd love to have twins!
> 
> So I have a major symptom update for you ladies... wind..! Wind like I've never had before... I wish I was back at school doing exams, I could clear the whole exam hall at the moment!! Hubby's very proud, that's definitely my baby in there he just said to me! Men! I'm so embarrassed, keep blaming the poor cat.:haha:
> 
> 
> xxxx

Lol, Aleeah! That's definitely a good symptom. 

As for not liking your husband right now, I know everyone is different, but it's completely normal. During the first tri, your hormones are crazy, and it always caused me to be irritated with my husband no matter what he did or tried. Then during the 2nd and 3rd tri, I couldn't get enough of him if you know what I mean :blush: By then he only annoyed me if he didn't help me out. :haha: Then after having the baby, when my hormones were all crazy again, I didn't like him again...or any man for that matter. They all got on my nerves just because they were men. That is pretty much the way all my pregnancies were. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

Hahaha aleeah you are hillarious! I was really windy as well and blamed it on the twins haha! And I HATED my other half!!!! Lol bad times. 

Just realised that I havent corrected you ladies. Unfortunately he isnt my Husband yet. (Just due to funds and events over the last year) but hopefully we will be soon.

I dont think having a big family is a bad thing at all. As long as there is enough love to go around then the more the merrier. No need to hide them from us. Id love a big family also. But I do understand how you might not say to some. I think some people do have strong opinions. But might just be jealousy unintentional of course!

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Al - I started the thread so I hold all the power mwahaha *evil laugh* :haha:

I'm glad I amuse you :rofl:

I'll update after beta, 8 am tomorrow.

I'm going away for the weekend for OHs birthday, what will I do without you all?

I'm seriously looking forward to it xx


----------



## Nat0609

You shouldn't feel that you have to hide your family Cry. I'd have as many kids as OH will let me have lol :haha: xx


----------



## crysshae

Nat0609 said:


> You shouldn't feel that you have to hide your family Cry. I'd have as many kids as OH will let me have lol :haha: xx

Thank you, Nat. I didn't feel I needed to hide them from anyone, y'all especially. You're such great friends. Just hadn't given out the total number in here yet, so felt the need to say why. 

What made me so cautious last time was I came across several posts where a woman would be trying for her 3rd or 4th, and another woman would attack her because she had been trying for so long for her first and didn't think it was appropriate for the other lady to be talking about trying for her 3rd or 4th. So I figured it was better if I just didn't talk to anyone on those boards. I can't even remember what the name of that site was. 

When I found BnB this time, I noticed there were a few ladies like that but as I kept reading I found there were a lot more very sweet women who were here to help everyone and would even take up for the woman who was being bashed. And I thank God for it. If I had continued to be too scared to talk while I was trying, I don't know what I would've done when I had the miscarriage. I so needed that support, and I'm very glad I have it. Like Aleeah said, everything happens for a reason. 

Enjoy your weekend. We will miss you too all mighty powerful one! :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Celine - So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Happy Birthday - try and enjoy it as much as you can. If AF does arrive, at least it's a fresh start and another day closer to your next bfp.

Nat - I like the name change on the thread! Where are you going this weekend? We will miss you but I hope you have a wonderful weekend! Are you taking the kids or is it just you and hubby?

Blue - wow, that's kinda creepy. I tend to stay away from that kind of stuff because it scares me, lol. I'm not a big believer, but sometimes I think hearing certain things can affect the way you behave... which can be positive or not... you can't "unhear" things. If I were you I would just carry on with whatever you were planning on doing anyway. That's really sweet that your other half is so excited about it too.

Crys - I hope you catch that egg!! What a lovely big family you have :) You'll have lots of helping hands with the new baby I'm sure!

Nina - yay, you've got crosshairs!! I hope you get some wonderful news in 10 - 12 days :) I want a bump already too... looking forward to that. You are definitely not an evil person... I think often we are hardest on ourselves and say things to ourselves that we would never say to another person. 

Part of my job involves working with people who have brain injuries, and they are often very critical of themselves for their deficits - I often say to them that if they are saying something to themselves that they wouldn't say to a friend, then they shouldn't say it to themselves either - it's not helpful. Sometimes it's really hard because everyone's thoughts get away from themselves sometimes (or course I am guilty of this as well), but good to remind yourself periodically to have some perspective. 

I like really that idea of the soul choosing the body... :) 

Aleeah - hooray for another symptom!! Men are so funny about wind, lol. 

As for me, I'm feeling okay. Nausea has started a little bit though... mostly when I'm hungry. But, I am not complaining, it is a good sign :) DH has also been telling me I'm a little bit grumpy, lol, of course I disagree. Did another FRER a couple days ago and it was quite dark so I'm happy about that. Was debating getting a couple of those digitals that show the weeks, but not sure if that would stress me out more than it's worth.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Part of my job involves working with people who have brain injuries, and they are often very critical of themselves for their deficits - I often say to them that if they are saying something to themselves that they wouldn't say to a friend, then they shouldn't say it to themselves either - it's not helpful. Sometimes it's really hard because everyone's thoughts get away from themselves sometimes (or course I am guilty of this as well), but good to remind yourself periodically to have some perspective.

^^ LOVE THIS! :hugs:



Lindsay109 said:


> As for me, I'm feeling okay. Nausea has started a little bit though... mostly when I'm hungry. But, I am not complaining, it is a good sign :) DH has also been telling me I'm a little bit grumpy, lol, of course I disagree. Did another FRER a couple days ago and it was quite dark so I'm happy about that. Was debating getting a couple of those digitals that show the weeks, but not sure if that would stress me out more than it's worth.

Woohoo for symptoms that make you feel awful but relieved and for darker tests! We don't have those tests over here, and I was jealous I couldn't have one when pregnant with my miscarriage, but like you, I don't think I would want one now. I don't know. Once I'm pregnant again, I'll probably be jealous again. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

I agree with crys linds lve it too! 

Just realised that I'm going away in aug and might not be here for o this month so nonprofit it will be haha! 


Glad you girlies are getting some symptoms however I hope they don't get ny worse! 

It will be good for you and OH to get away Nat ! 

Crys I see that n some posts as well. But all ladies make a profile for the same reasons because they need support or friendship so whether they have one child or 10 shouldn't matter. I would expect TTC for you're 8th is just as emotional as trying for you first! 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Nina how are you ? 

How is house packing and moving going ? Bought any more exciting furniture? Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay109 said:


> Celine - So sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: Happy Birthday - try and enjoy it as much as you can. If AF does arrive, at least it's a fresh start and another day closer to your next bfp.
> 
> Nat - I like the name change on the thread! Where are you going this weekend? We will miss you but I hope you have a wonderful weekend! Are you taking the kids or is it just you and hubby?
> 
> Blue - wow, that's kinda creepy. I tend to stay away from that kind of stuff because it scares me, lol. I'm not a big believer, but sometimes I think hearing certain things can affect the way you behave... which can be positive or not... you can't "unhear" things. If I were you I would just carry on with whatever you were planning on doing anyway. That's really sweet that your other half is so excited about it too.
> 
> Crys - I hope you catch that egg!! What a lovely big family you have :) You'll have lots of helping hands with the new baby I'm sure!
> 
> Nina - yay, you've got crosshairs!! I hope you get some wonderful news in 10 - 12 days :) I want a bump already too... looking forward to that. You are definitely not an evil person... I think often we are hardest on ourselves and say things to ourselves that we would never say to another person.
> 
> Part of my job involves working with people who have brain injuries, and they are often very critical of themselves for their deficits - I often say to them that if they are saying something to themselves that they wouldn't say to a friend, then they shouldn't say it to themselves either - it's not helpful. Sometimes it's really hard because everyone's thoughts get away from themselves sometimes (or course I am guilty of this as well), but good to remind yourself periodically to have some perspective.
> 
> I like really that idea of the soul choosing the body... :)
> 
> Aleeah - hooray for another symptom!! Men are so funny about wind, lol.
> 
> As for me, I'm feeling okay. Nausea has started a little bit though... mostly when I'm hungry. But, I am not complaining, it is a good sign :) DH has also been telling me I'm a little bit grumpy, lol, of course I disagree. Did another FRER a couple days ago and it was quite dark so I'm happy about that. Was debating getting a couple of those digitals that show the weeks, but not sure if that would stress me out more than it's worth.

Celine got a surprise birthday present over in the test section :winkwink: :winkwink:

I'm glad you like the name change, it's proven popular lol! 

We are just going to the coast, Scarborough. You've probably never heard of it.

We are taking the kids, all my family go every year. We've stayed in the same hotel once a year at least since I was 7 so a good 20 years. Now I take my own kids! 

I think the digis would be a waste now hun xx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Nina how are you ?
> 
> How is house packing and moving going ? Bought any more exciting furniture? Xxx

DH bought an irobot, the mint one. The poor has wanted one since they first came out! It's his new toy, but we're only opening it in the new house :)
We decided we would really start packing this weekend. Movers are schedualed for the 15th, and we get the keys next Thursday! So next weekend DH will be over there painting.
I'm so excited! I think I'll test next Thursday, 11DPO.


----------



## bluestars

Haha!! What's an Irobot? 

It's soo exciting Nina ! 

I've heard of there Nat haha! Never been though! Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Haha!! What's an Irobot?
> 
> It's soo exciting Nina !
> 
> I've heard of there Nat haha! Never been though! Xxx

You are from the UK lol!

It's too far down the map for you lol xx


----------



## bluestars

I know I was having a laugh. Haha

Lol it's a mission getting anywhere un the uk from where I am ! Haha xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> I know I was having a laugh. Haha
> 
> Lol it's a mission getting anywhere un the uk from where I am ! Haha xxx

Tbf you are in a whole other country to me :haha: xx


----------



## bluestars

I feel like I'm in a whole different country to my family. Island life.... Haha xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I bet everyone knows everyone, right? Lol xx


----------



## wantjust1more

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know the feeling. Hope all is well.


----------



## bluestars

Yip!! :( nightmare 

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Yip!! :( nightmare
> 
> Xxx

Lol xx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. That's the way it is in our town. And if you don't know someone personally, you definitely know someone who knows the person you don't know. :wacko:


----------



## bluestars

Yeah same crys! Soo frustrating sometimes ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nat: Looking forward to hearing about your beta results!

Crys: That's great about your large family! You are very blessed.

Hope everyone is doing well! I think I may have ovulated today, or if not I might be tomorrow. I can't wait to get O over with already!


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> Nat: Looking forward to hearing about your beta results!
> 
> Crys: That's great about your large family! You are very blessed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! I think I may have ovulated today, or if not I might be tomorrow. I can't wait to get O over with already!

Liberati- I might have missed this- but are you charting?
It's great O might be on it's way. I remember feeling sluggish and hopeless before O, and once it came and went- it felt like a new start :)


----------



## Nat0609

Well I've been for bloods. HPT still pos. Wait for a call now.

Temp took a dive and OPK pos today xx


----------



## bluestars

Literati that's good that O is on its way!! Hope you are being productive about it haha :sex:

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

God I'm annoyed, my HPT is darker today than yesterday. It's supposed to be going the other way xx


----------



## bluestars

It might be ! :) if its gone up the id demand that someone checks why it's happening ? Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

I need to get them to do something, look.. Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nina83

Nat, it could be a number of things- first off- did you tell them at todays blood work?
It could be that you didn't pass everything, you said that the bleeding was light and pretty much clot less?
It could be that there were twins, and one didn't make it? Did you get scanned after the MC to make sure everything came out?
You'll be smarter after the results come back, hopefully soon <3


----------



## Nat0609

Nina83 said:


> Nat, it could be a number of things- first off- did you tell them at todays blood work?
> It could be that you didn't pass everything, you said that the bleeding was light and pretty much clot less?
> It could be that there were twins, and one didn't make it? Did you get scanned after the MC to make sure everything came out?
> You'll be smarter after the results come back, hopefully soon <3

No cos I took it when I get home. I used SMU for yesterday's so wanted to do the same today so it'd be a true comparison.

Yeah light, no cramping and no clots.

They scanned me once and that was it. If its gone up or hasn't reduced by much I'm going to ask them to investigate what's going on xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Nat, it could be a number of things- first off- did you tell them at todays blood work?
> It could be that you didn't pass everything, you said that the bleeding was light and pretty much clot less?
> It could be that there were twins, and one didn't make it? Did you get scanned after the MC to make sure everything came out?
> You'll be smarter after the results come back, hopefully soon <3
> 
> No cos I took it when I get home. I used SMU for yesterday's so wanted to do the same today so it'd be a true comparison.
> 
> Yeah light, no cramping and no clots.
> 
> They scanned me once and that was it. If its gone up or hasn't reduced by much I'm going to ask them to investigate what's going on xxClick to expand...

Definitely ask for a scan at least. There's no denying today's really is darker. I could understand if they were similar but not getting darker.

When did they say they'd call you? I didn't get any blood monitoring after my miscarriage but guess it took a while to get the HCG out as didn't ovulate for 6 weeks.


xxx


----------



## Nat0609

I've got EWCM tinged with blood too? But not like AF blood more like when you lose plug in late pregnancy.

God I'm so confused.

I think they are only monitoring me as I got pregnant twice back to back and now my HPTs are getting darker again!

I tried a 20 miu test earlier and that was positive too, the strip tests are 10 miu. Baring in mind my beta last Thursday of 26 I would have thought I'd be at least below 10 today xx

WHAT IS MY BODY DOING :nope:


----------



## Nat0609

Sorry, I didn't answer the phone call question. It normally comes between 5 and 6.30 xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nat0609 said:


> I've got EWCM tinged with blood too? But not like AF blood more like when you lose plug in late pregnancy.
> 
> God I'm so confused.
> 
> I think they are only monitoring me as I got pregnant twice back to back and now my HPTs are getting darker again!
> 
> I tried a 20 miu test earlier and that was positive too, the strip tests are 10 miu. Baring in mind my beta last Thursday of 26 I would have thought I'd be at least below 10 today xx
> 
> WHAT IS MY BODY DOING :nope:

I don't know why this is happening hun :hugs:

Fingers crossed for your results. Remember your pregnancy tests were showing way more pregnant than your blood results at the begining, so hopefully it's just that and the tests will get negative soon.

I'm wishing time away for you, so you know at least the blood results xx


----------



## Nat0609

Aleeah said:


> Nat0609 said:
> 
> 
> I've got EWCM tinged with blood too? But not like AF blood more like when you lose plug in late pregnancy.
> 
> God I'm so confused.
> 
> I think they are only monitoring me as I got pregnant twice back to back and now my HPTs are getting darker again!
> 
> I tried a 20 miu test earlier and that was positive too, the strip tests are 10 miu. Baring in mind my beta last Thursday of 26 I would have thought I'd be at least below 10 today xx
> 
> WHAT IS MY BODY DOING :nope:
> 
> I don't know why this is happening hun :hugs:
> 
> Fingers crossed for your results. Remember your pregnancy tests were showing way more pregnant than your blood results at the begining, so hopefully it's just that and the tests will get negative soon.
> 
> I'm wishing time away for you, so you know at least the blood results xxClick to expand...

Yeah that's true huni. 

I know I want the phone call to come soon. I had them done at 8 am, they get them back 2 hours later and then just need a Doc to review and make a decision. Why does that take so long? Xx


----------



## crysshae

Literati - Yay for O so you get on to your next cycle!

Nat - I'm so sorry you're having to go through this confusing stuff again. I hope you can get some answers with your blood tests today and a scan if needed. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat - I hope they give you some idea of what's going on today. Maybe there's some retained product... I think they should do a scan to make sure. Your test from today is definitely darker. Your weekend away sounds really nice. I've heard of Scarborough, but wouldn't have any idea of where it is without looking at a map, lol. My sister spent a year in the UK on a working visa and did a fair bit of touring around.

LL - hopefully O has arrived so that your next cycle is on it's way and you can get back to trying :)

Blue - how are you doing? I'm curious now, where do you live? I hope you enjoy your trip in August... hopefully you won't miss O :) Are you going away for work or for fun?

Nina - when are you planning on testing? I'm wondering too... what is an irobot?

I caved and did buy a digital with the weeks yesterday. I was at the store on my way home from work and they were on sale. Anyway, did one this morning and it said 2 - 3 weeks which is what I was expecting, so that's good. It's just nice to have some indication that my levels are kinda where they should be. They don't do blood tests for hcg here unless it's necessary... and I'm pretty sure the doctor would say it's not necessary. Anyway, I'm going to try and call the OB's office today or tomorrow to book my scan and first appointment. Fingers crossed they'll send me somewhere else for the scan so DH can come in the room with me.


----------



## Nina83

Those sharp stabbing pains came back, it hurts SOOO much! Comes and goes and right now I'm doubling over in pain. At least it's my left side, if it was my right I'd be worried it was appendix. Ouch :(
I think I'll test next Wednesday, or Thursday. 
An IRobot is one of those automatic floor sweepers. We get a ton of dust and sand here so they're quite popular. We also like to keep our windows open at all times, so that doesn't help with the dust. It's crazy, I sweep and the next day there are new fuzzballs waiting to be swept up!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Those sharp stabbing pains came back, it hurts SOOO much! Comes and goes and right now I'm doubling over in pain. At least it's my left side, if it was my right I'd be worried it was appendix. Ouch :(
> I think I'll test next Wednesday, or Thursday.
> An IRobot is one of those automatic floor sweepers. We get a ton of dust and sand here so they're quite popular. We also like to keep our windows open at all times, so that doesn't help with the dust. It's crazy, I sweep and the next day there are new fuzzballs waiting to be swept up!

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain :( I hope it passes quickly. I wonder why that keeps happening to you? Are you going to go see the doctor?

The Irobot sounds great! Less sweeping is always a good thing :)


----------



## Nat0609

> Nat - I hope they give you some idea of what's going on today. Maybe there's some retained product... I think they should do a scan to make sure. Your test from today is definitely darker. Your weekend away sounds really nice. I've heard of Scarborough, but wouldn't have any idea of where it is without looking at a map, lol. My sister spent a year in the UK on a working visa and did a fair bit of touring around.

Scan is pretty pointless as they aren't likely to be able to see anything and I think that they'll just keep repeating until it reaches 0 or a level that something would be visible on scan.

I'm surprised you've heard of it. It's in the East Coast of England.

I've been washing and drying clothes all day :dohh: xx


----------



## Nina83

LOL, I actually like sweeping!
This is DH's gadget!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> LOL, I actually like sweeping!
> This is DH's gadget!

LOL, well, from the sounds of your last post, you will still be able to sweep if you want to :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Scan is pretty pointless as they aren't likely to be able to see anything and I think that they'll just keep repeating until it reaches 0 or a level that something would be visible on scan.
> 
> I'm surprised you've heard of it. It's in the East Coast of England.
> 
> I've been washing and drying clothes all day :dohh: xx

Hmm, well, I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Nat0609

Thanks huni. The call should come anytime now xx


----------



## bluestars

I live on The isle of Tiree. You should google it its really pretty amazing beaches. 

Nina are your pains maybe a cyst on your ovary? (I hope not but surely O shouldn't be that sore!) 

Any word Nat ? That really is strange !! 

I'd love one of those bot things get A LOT of dust and sand here !!! Haha


Xx


----------



## Nat0609

Well my beta has gone down......

.....by 1......

.....in a week!

ARGH xx


----------



## crysshae

So it's still 25? That's not fair.

Your chart looks like your body might be thinking about ovulating though. Maybe that will help reset it.


----------



## Nat0609

Yep 25 and my body is showing signs of O. 

So confusing xx


----------



## bluestars

That is confusing. Think you should go speak to the doctor. Its wierd that the doctors are seeing this and not telling you to do anything or go see them! id demand something because if there is anything left inside it can cause infection and further complications! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Nat, I would think they'd scan, maybe there is a little something in there that is visible. It's odd it hasn't gone down.
Did they tell you to come back or anything? Did your doctor talk to you?
I hope you get answers soon! You've had a rough time lately :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> I live on The isle of Tiree. You should google it its really pretty amazing beaches.
> 
> Nina are your pains maybe a cyst on your ovary? (I hope not but surely O shouldn't be that sore!)
> 
> Any word Nat ? That really is strange !!
> 
> I'd love one of those bot things get A LOT of dust and sand here !!! Haha
> 
> 
> Xx

Well, I do have a feeling I know what's causing it. I have an appointment with my doctor Sunday, I'll see how I'm feeling by then.


----------



## bluestars

Ok. Hope its nothing too serious ! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nat0609 said:


> Well my beta has gone down......
> 
> .....by 1......
> 
> .....in a week!
> 
> ARGH xx

Did they give you any indication why it might be dropping so slowly? I can only imagine how frustrating that must be!


----------



## Lindsay109

Well, I finally called the doctor. Scan is booked for August 27 at 8 weeks + 2.... tried to push it back as far as they would let me. Appointment with the OB in Sept at 10 weeks. Unfortunately I do have to go back to the same scan place... they reserve spots for that particular doctor so it is easier to book appointments and can be done so in a more timely manner. Oh well, I'm sure I will manage.


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad you called. Praying you have an experience a million times better this time. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I came across this site through a FB friend. After reading their definition of rainbow I like the term rainbow baby so much more. So many sweet things on this site. Here are two I really like.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

https://www.rememberingourbabies.net/store/Default.asp

The site made me cry so just a heads up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> I'm glad you called. Praying you have an experience a million times better this time. :hugs:

Thanks Crys, I really hope so too.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina- Yep, I am charting! I haven't been as careful about paying attention to *every* detail this month, though, since I am not trying. I hope I am like you and feel like I have a fresh start once O is over and done with! I can't wait til AF comes for once (never thought I'd be saying that)!

That is scary about your stabbing pains. I hope it's nothing serious. Do you think it could be ligament pain? I know I was super worried about some stabbing pains several months ago and sometimes they would double me over when I stood up too quickly, but it turned out to be a strained inguinal ligament. Unfortunately, 7 months later, my ligament *still* is bothering me. 

bluestars- Haha! Well, we aren't being too productive because I am waiting until AF comes to start trying again. That's why I'm so anxious to get O over with!

Nat - Wow, that is really frustrating and confusing about your levels going down so slowly! I wonder what is going on! Keep us updated. :) 

Lindsay - That is great you booked your ultrasound. I am sure it will be okay even though it's at the same place. I really hope you have an amazing experience this time around! Hopefully it's all up from here! How are your worry/stress levels at this point? And I'm sure I missed it -- but what is your due date?

Crys - Thanks for sharing that site! It's nice that some people really care about supporting those who have experienced pregnancy/infant loss.


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> Nina- Yep, I am charting! I haven't been as careful about paying attention to *every* detail this month, though, since I am not trying. I hope I am like you and feel like I have a fresh start once O is over and done with! I can't wait til AF comes for once (never thought I'd be saying that)!
> 
> That is scary about your stabbing pains. I hope it's nothing serious. Do you think it could be ligament pain? I know I was super worried about some stabbing pains several months ago and sometimes they would double me over when I stood up too quickly, but it turned out to be a strained inguinal ligament. Unfortunately, 7 months later, my ligament *still* is bothering me.
> 
> bluestars- Haha! Well, we aren't being too productive because I am waiting until AF comes to start trying again. That's why I'm so anxious to get O over with!
> 
> Nat - Wow, that is really frustrating and confusing about your levels going down so slowly! I wonder what is going on! Keep us updated. :)
> 
> Lindsay - That is great you booked your ultrasound. I am sure it will be okay even though it's at the same place. I really hope you have an amazing experience this time around! Hopefully it's all up from here! How are your worry/stress levels at this point? And I'm sure I missed it -- but what is your due date?
> 
> Crys - Thanks for sharing that site! It's nice that some people really care about supporting those who have experienced pregnancy/infant loss.

The first AF is a very bittersweet moment. It's crazy how much I wanted to see a BFN and then AF. Just reminded me my goal!
I think it is ligament pain, even though I know it's not supposed to happen until later on in pregnancy, I got it starting week 4, pretty much the day AF was due, if not before. Since it is a pain I've felt before I'm less worried. If it was some strange pain- I would be much more worried!


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

*Nat* - Your beta sounds so confusing. You should definitely push to get seen with a scan included. Could well be there's a tiny bit of something in there (I know you wouldn't expect that with a chemical though). It's so much easier to move on from a m/c when you know you have control again and can look forwards but you won't be able to do that with the confusing results. Is there not some medicine they can give you to flush it all out?? Thinking of you x:hugs:

*Nina* - I hope it is just ligament pain and you shortly get it resolved on Sunday. Throwaway comment.... could this mean you're close to getting a BFP...??[-o&lt; Your sweeping gadget sounds awesome!:thumbup: I have a bad case of OCD, wasn't a problem until I met hubby, he has OCD too!! The other problem we have is I like to control the cleaning etc, do things in a set order, to even wiping tiles down etc and so our biggest arguements are over who's going to clean what and in which order!! Needless to say I'd love to hand it over to a robot I could programme!!!:wacko:

*Bluestars* - I hope Aunt Flow's visit wasn't too tiresome of painful? You'll be back to baby dancing duties soon!!:winkwink:

*Lindsay* - Glad you booked the appointment for the scan and appointment with the midwife. I know what you mean about pushing the scan to as late as possible, I've got mine when I'm 8 weeks and 2 days too. Still haven't had the midwife appointment through yet but I miscarried on the date of the midwife appointment last time and had to call to tell them, which was hard. So I'm not too concerned with that appointment for now. Do you have anymore symptoms?

*LiteratiLove* - I know how hard it is waiting for something to happen, anything to happen!! I waited and waited and waited for ovulation and it took 6 weeks, so it's good your body is hopefully slotting back so quickly. Will you be trying again next cycle? Good luck x

*Crysshae* - That link you sent is lovely.:hugs: I really struggled to find nice things when I put a box together after my miscarriage. It's hard, as all you really have is maybe an appointment card, maybe a scan pic, and positive tests. I bought lots of small random things I'd wanted to buy for the baby and put them in the box. I struggled to find a fitting card I could put some words into, that website is amazing and only wish I'd found it before.

Update from me, no more symptoms really. I've also realised I guess I might not have the normal 12 week scan now? As that's being done at 8 weeks?? If I don't get one, we've decided to pay to get one done at 12 weeks anyway. I'd like the reassurance and definitely see that as the next milestone, if and when all being well, the first one goes ok. I pulled the doppler out the other day, funny!! Obviously couldn't find anything but had lots of fun with hubby trying to distinguish the sounds.


xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Crys they are so sweet!!

Af was painless and quick! First time since feb!! Phew! 

Lets just cruise threw this cycle ! Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah, I used to be such a clean freak, but then I moved in with DH and the house got crowded and I got lazy, and by then it was too much of a mess to actually clean up!
I plan on being the queen of clean once again!
DH is a slight slob though :( 
I'll make it work! Mwhahaha- I love bleach!


----------



## Nina83

I'm super wet down there today, but also got a bit of a glob of yellowish, well, sticky glob. Not like EWCM. I was thinking maybe it was leftover from last night when we DTD, it freaked me out because I know it can mean infection. But it was only that once, so hopefully it was just DH.
I used to get a lot of yeast infections, so just the though of something wrong down there gets me itching!
It's super hot here :( I hope everyone has a great (and cool!) weekend <3


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> Update from me, no more symptoms really. I've also realised I guess I might not have the normal 12 week scan now? As that's being done at 8 weeks?? If I don't get one, we've decided to pay to get one done at 12 weeks anyway. I'd like the reassurance and definitely see that as the next milestone, if and when all being well, the first one goes ok. I pulled the doppler out the other day, funny!! Obviously couldn't find anything but had lots of fun with hubby trying to distinguish the sounds.
> 
> 
> xxxx

Wouldn't they still do the 12-week scan to check for the nuchal cord and such, or do they only do that for older moms? I thought it was pretty standard for everyone now.... 

I'm going to get a Doppler too. I would love to be able to check on baby any time I want. 




bluestars said:


> Crys they are so sweet!!
> 
> Af was painless and quick! First time since feb!! Phew!
> 
> Lets just cruise threw this cycle ! Xxxx

 Woohoo for quick and painless cycles. I hope your more relaxed approach gets you a BFP soon!



Nina83 said:


> I'm super wet down there today, but also got a bit of a glob of yellowish, well, sticky glob. Not like EWCM. I was thinking maybe it was leftover from last night when we DTD, it freaked me out because I know it can mean infection. But it was only that once, so hopefully it was just DH.
> I used to get a lot of yeast infections, so just the though of something wrong down there gets me itching!
> It's super hot here :( I hope everyone has a great (and cool!) weekend <3

Yellow can also mean high progesterone...as long as you have no itching or foul odor. If your progesterone is high enough, it can even turn your CM green every now and then. 

We are back to 100+ days. I sure liked it when we were having weird weather for us, quite a few rainy cool days last month. 

AFM - I'm confused about my chart. Since I wasn't even thinking about following anything at the beginning, I'm not sure what my CM was doing, and now FF shows a tentative O date (dotted crosshairs) of CD10. I thought it was odd that I had a metallic taste in my mouth yesterday and a couple days before that. Then yesterday morning I was overly hungry. I don't usually eat breakfast, and the increased appetite doesn't usually happen until a few days to a week after O. 

Even though I didn't follow much, I did note on my chart when I had increased sex drive which is usually around O, and those days actually do coincide with the day FF picked. I was still waiting on O, thinking my temps were abnormally high for pre-O but still watching for it to rise....as it's not as high as it usually is post-O....not realizing my symptoms probably meant it had already happened early. :dohh: So unless something changes, I guess I get to have no definite idea what's going on this entire month. Lol.


----------



## Nina83

crysshae,
Is high progesterone OK?
I thought low was bad? No odor and it didn't happen again.

I take it you're not using OPK... Can you share your chart? (I'm so nosy)


----------



## crysshae

High progesterone in the luteal phase is good. You want plenty of it. 

I've never used OPKs. You can see my chart by clicking on my ticker. I'm always nosy too. It's okay. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL - I hope the rest of this cycle goes quickly for you so you can get back to ttc! My stress levels are all over the place, I have moments where I'm fine, and other moments where I think about how very early it still is and worry about how much could go wrong. I'm trying to take it one day at a time and not get too wrapped up in the "what ifs" because I can't change the outcome. I'm finding I am not excited as I was last time I got a bfp, feeling rather detached from it actually. My husband is more excited than me which is opposite from last time, lol. I'm hoping that if the scan goes well, I can let myself start to get excited. EDD is April 6.

Blue - I googled the Isle of Tiree, looks like a beautiful place! Have you lived there your whole life? I see what you mean about it being a bit of a journey to get to the mainland!

Aleeah - I wish my husband was ocd about cleaning, lol. I've been secretly trying to teach him how to clean properly since we got married with limited success, lol. Oh well, he does most of the cooking so I suppose it's a fair trade. I've still kinda got the same symptoms - boob hurt, tired during the day, insomnia at night, and the nausea is starting to creep in a bit. I was also wondering if I'd get a 12 week scan as I am going for an 8 week one, I forgot to ask when I was on the phone. Oh well, I suppose I will find out when the time comes. 

Nina - lol, you make me laugh. I hope the pains are just ligament pain and nothing serious... maybe it's a good sign ;) I hope it cools down over there. This morning is quite cool and cloudy here - we've had 36 or 37 days of consecutive sun and high temps which is really really unusual here... looks like it's coming to an end now.

Crys - sounds like O has already happened, but I guess you won't know for sure unless your temps jump up, or AF comes (but I've got my fingers crossed that sh won't!!)

Nat - how are you doing this morning? When do you leave for your weekend away?


----------



## crysshae

Al - I don't have a box or anything as I didn't get that far. I'm thinking about getting one of those for my desk though. 

Thank you, Lindsay. Me too! Sorry you're getting nausea, but happy too. That's a great symptom!

If I'm honest, my symptoms this entire cycle have been different. Pretty much everything has seemed different than the previous months. :shrug: I've been charting since January. I'm hoping that's a good thing and means my hormones have reset or something and are working the way they should.


----------



## bluestars

Sure is a mission! 

Nina could be a good sign i got that when i got my bfp last time. 

Crys it looks like you have caught it anyway if it was day 10. 

I wish that O was the same day each month (me preferably a bit earlier!) so we didnt have to bother with all of this temp and opk rubbish. 

Whats everyone doing this weekend? xxx


----------



## crysshae

The same day every month would be easier for sure. 

Yeah...definitely caught it if that's the correct day. And probably won't have caught it if it turned out to be today...which would usually be the last possible day I would O...as DH has been tired from work this week. 

We are having a pool party for the twins' birthday this weekend. They are going to be 11 next Wednesday. Time flies way too quickly. I'm going to make a swimming pool cake tonight or in the morning. And try to figure out different things to do...although I'm sure they will all just want to play in the pool. I bought some of the sinking pool toys and a floating basketball hoop. 

What will you be doing?


----------



## Lindsay109

I haven't got much planned for the weekend. We're meeting some friends for dinner on Saturday, and besides that, just having a relaxing weekend. If the sun comes back, we might head down the the beach. It's a long weekend here so really looking forward to that :) What are you up to for the weekend?

Crys, I hope you ovulated on CD 10 then :) Sounds like you have a nice weekend planned! I had a pool birthday cake once when I was a kid... I think I was turning 8 or 9, it was really really cool, my mum made the water out of jello... needless to say it was a very messy cake, lol.


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I found some cute jello cups I thought about making. You use blue jello in a clear cup, and add other things to make it look like a pool, but I think that might be too much sweet at once...so may stick with just the cake.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> I wish that O was the same day each month (me preferably a bit earlier!) so we didnt have to bother with all of this temp and opk rubbish.

OPK rubbish :rofl:
Sorry, that just made me giggle!


----------



## Nina83

crysshae, I didn't know about your ticker.
Your chart looks fine, I read that you're not supposed to really look into your pre O temps, it's after that really matters.
I wouldn't say me pre O temps are high, but they're definitely not as low as I've seen on some charts. It's the rise that important, and it's great you got crosshairs. I think we're cycle buddies, I'm on 5 DPO :)


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. It was before I got crosshairs and thought I was still pre-O that I was thinking 97.3 range was higher than usual for me. Now those are behind the line, and I think they are too low. Lol. 

If I really did O, CD10 is the earliest I've ever O'd while charting. All this year it's been CD12 - CD14. When charting while TTC my youngest, it was CD11 and CD12. 

Is 10 still a good O day, or is it too early? I can't find any real info on it so far...

Yay for cycle buddies!


----------



## Nina83

After my miscarriages I started O earlier.
This cycle I got a +OPK at 12.
I don't think it matters, as long as the luteal phase is long enough.


----------



## bluestars

I havent got much planned. I think it will be a relaxing one. Got my Gran and Granda coming for a visit next week so tidying and organizing for that. If its nice weather then will be beach adventures for me. Im surrounded by them so lots to choose from! wish i had a pool though!!!

Love swimming but hate swimming in the sea its too fishy.. not fond of things in with me.

I'm hoping i'm going to O a little earlier this cycle. If i do then i might try catch it. see how i feel!! haha. Might have gone off OH.... haha. 

Aleeah how are you? What are your plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

My understanding was also that specific O date doesn't matter that much. Although having said that my 2 bfp cycles I ovulated at CD 15.... prior to that I was usually ovulating around day 11 - 13. The month I got my first bfp I had started taking coenzyme q10 at the recommendation of my naturopath (not for ttc, but due to my health history) - anyway, ovulation was a little late at CD15 that cycle. Of course I googled it because I was wondering why O was late and if it could be the cause and it sounds like it is possible. Anyway, I started taking it again last month (I think I've become superstitious about all things ttc, lol) and again ovulation was at CD 15, and again bfp. Who knows, just some food for thought.

Blue, hopefully you ovulate a little earlier this month so you can catch the egg :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, I know that the month I got my BFP, I Oed on cd12, which is earlier than I usually O! So it's not always necessarily later that means better! Hopefully cd10 is nothing weird. I am sure if your body felt ready to ovulate at that point, that it's probably fine.


----------



## Aleeah

*Crysshae* - I want to come to the party!!! The cake sounds amazing and so does the party!! I'd love to be one of your children!:baby: How lucky are they?! I LOVE cake and love lounging by pools (I can't actually swim but it's entertaining watching me try...):haha: Please post a pic of the cake, hope you all have a fantastic time.

Early ovulation doesn't necessarily mean a bad thing CD10 isn't too early, I think it would be a concern if it was CD7 or something like that. Eggs mature massively in 24hrs, so you should be good at CD10, though it probably won't do you any harm to take Lindsay's advice to push the date out a bit. Still got my fingers crossed for you this cycle, I genuinely pray for you all everyday.

*Bluestars* - I've not much planned for the weekend. Annoyingly our Internet has been down since yesterday evening, so I've been trying to get it going through the telephone but it's slow...! :wacko:I love your comment that you don't like swimming in the sea, it's too fishy!!!:haha: You're so lucky having so many beaches near you. I was never fond of the water or beaches until a couple of years ago and now love trying to swim, at the amusement of others of course! Your weekend sounds nice.

*LiteratiLove* - how's ovulation coming along? Have you confirmed it yet?

*Nina* - How's the pain going? And how are you feeling about this cycle? 5dpo is a funny place, it really is a waiting game for now. Are you still very excited about the house move?xx:hugs:

*Nat* - Hope you're having a lovely holiday? And the sun stays out for you x

*Lindsay* - I love that you've been secretly trying to teach your hubby to clean! I read that out to be husband and he laughed and said: " You women are so sly, you're constantly trying to secretly cuddle me!" I can't help it I like a cuddle, he often says I'm like a clig-on!!! Oops! :haha:My hubby can't cook or more I won't let him! I broke my right arm a while back and he had to cook then, I was in tears with his dinners by day 3 and went and got my cast removed!:blush:

Glad you're having more symptoms but sorry it's nausea, hoping it's not too bad.

Sorry it's been a long one from me ladies! I'm suffering with insomnia too and of course I was suffering from withdrawal of OCBM thread but I have my fix...for now!!xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> My understanding was also that specific O date doesn't matter that much. Although having said that my 2 bfp cycles I ovulated at CD 15.... prior to that I was usually ovulating around day 11 - 13. The month I got my first bfp I had started taking coenzyme q10 at the recommendation of my naturopath (not for ttc, but due to my health history) - anyway, ovulation was a little late at CD15 that cycle. Of course I googled it because I was wondering why O was late and if it could be the cause and it sounds like it is possible. Anyway, I started taking it again last month (I think I've become superstitious about all things ttc, lol) and again ovulation was at CD 15, and again bfp. Who knows, just some food for thought.
> 
> Blue, hopefully you ovulate a little earlier this month so you can catch the egg :)

Loving your new little baby ticker by the way xxx:flower:


----------



## crysshae

I love both of y'all's tickers and that even though detached you felt at least excited enough to use them. 

Thanks for all the reassurance about CD10. My O is usually later. Hopefully I won't have another one because I'll be pregnant, but if I do maybe it will go back to normal. I ovulated CD12 when I got pregnant with Brant so maybe earlier is better for me. Fingers crossed. 

I've been taking 400 mg of CoQ10 since February as they say it helps with egg quality. I only stopped when I got my BFP and started again when I miscarried. I like all the benefits it's supposed to provide. I take fish oil too. It is good for cell building and heart health too. 

I'm going to get busy. 

You're so sweet, Aleeah. I hope my children feel that way. I will share pictures.


----------



## bluestars

I've never heard of CoQ10. What's It supposed to do ? 

Love the tickers ! 
My electricity was off all morning... Blooming wind is terrible today can't walk my dog as she will be blown away! (Wee westie) 
Thankfully it's just came back on and sadly this is the first thing I've done is come on here and talk to you ladies haha. ! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

crysshae, How was the birthday?!
Pictures of the cake please!
About Oing earlier...
I always thought I O'd on around CD15. So I only started testing on CD14. I got a few cycles where I never got an +OPK. Faint positives, but not positive. I never thought I was ovulating earleir.
The cycle I got pregnant, I don't know why, I tested on CD 13 and was super surprised I got a smiley. 
I look back at this year and am angry at myself for not doing things differently, but hey, I guess that wouldn't have worked out either. Obviously I wasn't supposed to have a baby until, well, hopefully very soon.
I guess O can happen earlier than usual, or later. You hear a lot of a delay in O, but no one ever seems to mention it can come earlier. ((shrug)) Just wanted to share.


----------



## Lindsay109

lol, secretly teaching seems to work the best for me. I find I get a far better response if I'm vacuuming and I say something like "wow, look at all this dust under the chair, I'm glad I checked underneath" rather than "you should vacuum under the chairs too honey", lol. Kinda funny after I wrote that yesterday, I came home from work and hubby had done a very thorough job of cleaning the bathroom... I was very impressed and he heard about it :)

Aleeah - lol about your husbands cooking. That was my cooking when we first got married... I've never been particularly picky about food and would be fine with something simple, and repetitive for dinner when I lived alone. My husband on the other hand, really enjoys food and likes things with more complex flavours. Anyway, over the last few years I have taught myself to cook, but he is still much better at it, and enjoys it more than I do. 

Crys - I hope the party goes well! I'm with the others, I'd love to see photos of the cake :)

Yep, I like the tickers too :) Trying to be positive. It's funny, my husband is much more excited than I am this time around. 

Blue - coq10 is an antioxidant and good for lots of things :) I'm glad your electricity came back on, I hope the weather improves! We're headed off in a few minutes to walk the dog... ours is really big though... she's an 85 lb rhodesian ridgeback.

Nina - any symptoms yet?


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah, We're the exact opposite! DH loves to cuddle! I do too, but sometimes it's a bit too much for me, like when I just want to read the newspaper or watch something mindless on TV. There he is! 
We've been together for 7 years, and people still think we've just met we're so lovey dovey!
Dh also cooks a lot, I just don't like eating that much, so when I'm not hungry I don't cook. So the poor guy has to make supper. He's not bad, but he likes to mix up recipes :s I go by the book only so it drives me crazy!

We started REALLY packing today. We have so much junk. But it's going fast. Our living room is what really needs working on, our closet will be quick. I have a bunch of clothes to give away. Finally. I don't know why I saved so many things.
The new rule in our house is NO hoarding!

I didn't really have any symptoms today, no cramps even which of course got me worried. Strange how we complain about stuff and then when it disappears it's even more worrying!
But my back starting hurting in the afternoon, and the sharp pains came back, but are very dull. Somewhat nauseous, but that could be because we just ate. Temps are still high though, and CM is somewhat creamy/sticky. 2 more days to start testing ;)


----------



## bluestars

Well my OH doesn't cook at all. He is a crofter and eats the typical meats and potato. So I end up cooking two meals a night because I'm not a big meat fan. I am teaching him! Haha.... Well trying. 

H has became rather good with a Hoover and washing the dishes. Massive improvement from his mother doing everything for him before. 

I'm hoping your not experiencing anything nina and that you forget all about it while you move and get surprised with a :bfp: !! Haha

I'm only on cd6-7 and I feel like crap! Breasts are sore and I think my overies are cooking up a mammoth eggs!! Don't think I'm near O but was I'm feeling my ovary factory at work! 

I hope this is a good sign and O will be on its best behaviour! Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Mammoth eggs, LOL!
When are you going to start using OPK? If you feel like it's near I'd start around CD9!


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - I am almost positive I ovulated sometime Thursday night! My temp has risen 2 days in a row, so I just have to wait for tomorrow to confirm. I am thrilled that I am finally on my way to the next AF! Although, it definitely almost killed me to squander my fertile days this month! I even had extra ewcm this month and feel annoyed that my body was just throwing me a bone and I was totally ignoring me! =P

Hope everyone's doing well today! I'll be busy all day but I'll check back tomorrow!


----------



## Nat0609

Just a quick word to say hello and hope you are doing well. 

I'm going home today so will be catching up later xx


----------



## Nina83

Hey Nat, hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## bluestars

Used one yesterday (neg) Nina. Will again today. All those signs have calmed down today. Dont have any ewcm at the minute either. 

How was everyones weekend? Xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Right ladies I think I've caught up with what's going on.

AFM I felt sure I was going to O, 2 days of sustained higher temps an then today's dipped and I've started bleeding. I hope that this will clear out whatever is in there still kicking out hCG. I tested Friday morning and then again just now so just waiting for it to develop and hopefully it'll be fainter. I could tell straight away that it was still positive though :shrug:

Looking forward to testing time for the ladies that have O'd xx


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed it clears out whats left Nat. Are you counting from cd1 now? 

How are you two doing Aleeah and linds? 

Where is everyone else in their cycle? Hope each wait isnt too long and dragged out!

Xxx


----------



## Nat0609

Yeah, counting day as CD1 

Pic attached. I've tweaked as my iPad takes rubbish pics.

No real difference from Friday to today so it's taking its sweet time to leave my system! Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bluestars

Its not a bad batch is it? Hopfully ou get a full proper period and it clears it out xxxx


----------



## Nina83

It's definitely a light line. Why don't you try with a drug store brand?


----------



## Nat0609

I've taken a 20 miu one and that's pos. If it took me a week to go down from 26 to 25 I think it'll be a while yet unless this light bleeding turns into a full blown AF xx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - My boobs hurt in the first part of my cycle this time too. That never happens. I hope it's a good thing and means strong O or "mammoth egg". Lol. 

Nina - I'm glad your pains are giving you some relief and you were able to get some packing done. 

Nat - I hope this is the start of your new cycle without hCG. 

LL - I know how you feel. I hated watching O go by, and I had a lot of EWCM during that time too...without even trying to make sure I had plenty by drinking tons of water and using Mucinex and EPO. 

Aleeah - I can't really swim either, so we could hang out together in the pool. I can keep myself afloat and move around but nothing you would call swimming. Lol. Any more symptoms yet?

Lindsay - How's the nausea? 

AFM - 6 DPO today it seems. I'm still confused about my chart. Lol. 

We had fun at the party. It was a very laid back day. Everyone loved the cake. I only made one, so I put 22 candles on the cake and had them both blow them out at the same time. It was cute. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Pool Cake.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 7









Pool Cake Candles.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5









Aliya and Aidan 11th BDay.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bluestars

Haha fingers crossed for us ! That cake looks amazing !!! Think we are all coming to your next pool party haha! Laid back parties are the best xxx


----------



## Nina83

That cake look amazing! Kudos on the effort! I never had a cake like that!

LOL, when I was 6, my mom let me go pick out a birthday cake with my dad. SO I picked out a care bear cake... Standing.
My mom almost had a shit fit when she came to pick that up! Best. Birthday cake. EVER!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, how's the packing going? You have a nice dip in your temps this morning.... maybe implantation?? Hopefully you'll get a lovely surprise in a few days :) 

Blue - I sure hope you are cooking up a "mammoth egg", lol. Hopefully it will arrive at just the right time so you can catch it, and then find a nice snug home for 9 months :)

LL - did you get confirmation of ovulation today? I hope so! :)

Nat - how was your weekend away? Hopefully the new bleeding will clear out whatever is left in there and you can start fresh again. It must be such a frustrating time for you!

Crys - wow, what an amazing cake!!! I'm glad to hear the party went well :) Yes, your chart is kinda confusing isn't it. Did you get any other signs that might help you figure out when O was?

Aleeah - how are you doing?

As for me, I'm about the same. Nausea is still there, but still definitely manageable right now. Last time it didn't get bad until shortly after 6 weeks (I remember very well because we were on holiday in Maui, and I was miserable lol). I have been soooo tired this weekend though. The insomnia seems to have gone and now I'm just tired... have been going to bed around 9:30 the last couple nights.


----------



## bluestars

Well hoping it comes a bit earlier ause I will be away on cd 17 this time. Xxx

Od symptoms hope its not to unbearable though xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

We have internet again!! It's horrible not being able to get online, funny how much you use it these days.

*Crysshae* - What an amazing cake! I'm very impressed, hope you saved me a slice??:flower: Hope you all had a nice day? Bet you remember when they were tiny bubbies, they look big now!! We figured out my cat is over 35 years in human terms and I still treat her like a little baby, I pick her up and take her with me everywhere!!:haha: I sense that might change if this little one makes it...!:winkwink:

*Nat* - I'm sorry it's started again on holiday but like you said, hopefully this will be everything that needs to come out to come out. I'd still try and see someone when the bleeding stops, so they can confirm everything's come out. Hope it's not to painful for you?:hugs:

*Bluestars* - Hope you get ovulation early, so you can catch that eggy. Any more symptoms today? Glad the electricity came back up, you hitting a windy problem of a different kind made me giggle!:blush::haha:

*Lindsay* - Hope the nausea doesn't hit you too hard if it comes. And if you need to go to bed at 9.30pm, go to bed, it's obviously what your body needs. Plus you've probably got a tonne of sleep to catch up on from the nights you've missed :thumbup:. I always feel a slight sense of relief on Sunday's, as it means it's another week done.

*Nina *- Loving the sound of your care bear cake!!:haha: Glad you've started moving and have all the fun of that to occupy you, fingers crossed you'll be getting a totally new start with a lovely sticky BFP soon too.

*Literati Love *- Did you temp continue to rise today? Hey you're ever closer to that new cycle now. I can imagine it'll be bitter sweet when AF does show but we're all here for you and your new BFP really could just be round the corner.:hugs:

Update from me, woke up this morning with a: "Hello Boobs!" They've literally grown overnight, I now look like a lollipop! And there's a whole new other symptom, I'm so tired I feel like I'm jet lagged and to top it off nausea is settling in. I've felt sick all weekend, I'm a greedy one though so have continued eating but have struggled to not throw up. I'm moaning so hubby looks after me (may as well milk it whilst I still can :haha:, he'll lose interest soon enough and I'll be dealing with it on my own!!) but I am secretly quite happy. I'm sure it'll be short lived but for now I'm happy.:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

Lindsay - the weekend was great thanks. The weather was awesome for England lol!

Cry - Love the cake. I would have been reluctant to cut it lol!

Al - I have issues with massive boobs all the time :haha:

Nina - I feel for you, I'd rather give birth than move house. We've moved 3 times in 2 years xx


----------



## bluestars

Haha! 'Hello boobs' too funny! Lol hope they dont give you backache those big melons haha!

No no symptoms of today at all. Lol. Back to 'normal' haha.

Inding my snday very boring ! Haha. 

Nat ive mooved one in the last year and that was bad enough!!!

Mine and OH anniversary on the 12th of aug ! Where did the last year go felt like it was this time last year last week! 

Wonder who :bfp: month it is this month! Lol xxxx


----------



## Nat0609

bluestars said:


> Haha! 'Hello boobs' too funny! Lol hope they dont give you backache those big melons haha!
> 
> No no symptoms of today at all. Lol. Back to 'normal' haha.
> 
> Inding my snday very boring ! Haha.
> 
> Nat ive mooved one in the last year and that was bad enough!!!
> 
> Mine and OH anniversary on the 12th of aug ! Where did the last year go felt like it was this time last year last week!
> 
> Wonder who :bfp: month it is this month! Lol xxxx

I don't mind who's month it is as long as at least one of us - OCBM has 4 months left xx


----------



## Nina83

DH and I went for a LONG walk this evening. I feel like such a lump. It was great getting back into my runners!
I have this feeling my temps are going to stay low tomorrow, I'm not sure I want to temp :(
I really hope I did ovulate and this isn't round 2 of all symptoms but not O. Just rise temps, rise!
The past few days I've had low fever temps in the evening, and tonight they're not that high. I really hope that doesn't mean anything. I want my cycle back to normal.

I agree with Nat, someone get a BFP this cycle! Continue this roll!


----------



## Nina83

I have a TMI question about CM.
Sometimes I get wet, sometimes not. Sometimes I get the creamy CM only after I put a finger in. Would that still be considered anything other than dry?
It's not dry dry, inside it's wet. 
Ugh. Sorry for this yucky subject.


----------



## Nat0609

It should be whatever is right around your cervix that you record. There's no such thing as a yucky subject here lol xx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks for the cake compliments everyone. I had fun making it. 

Nina - What Nat said about CM. It doesn't always come out, so you can get the most accurate check when you check CP. 

Lindsay - I probably had signs, but I wasn't paying attention this cycle for some reason. Just carefree I guess. That's when I realized my chart was confusing and regretted it. Lol. 

Aleeah - Lol! Congratulations on pg symptoms!

Blue - Wishing you an earlier than usual O so you can catch it!

When you say only 4 months, it sounds so close. When you say before Christmas, it sounds like more time. Lol. Definitely need one of us with a BFP this month!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - it is so sad that you have to feel like your happiness will be short lived. I wish we didn't all have to be so jaded now. :(

Linds- yes, ovulation is finally confirmed! My temps went up again. I am excited to move on. I feel that is good news that you are feeling sick, although I also hope it doesn't get too bad!


----------



## bluestars

Lit love- woow for ovulation!
Nina-agree with other ladies. No wrong conversions here. Closer to the cervix is what I always thought. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh good. I thought checking "up there" might be cheating!


----------



## crysshae

LL - Yay for O!

Nina - Your chart is looking good! That temp definitely did not stay down.


----------



## bluestars

I get confused (as usual) with it too nina because I have never been 'dry' but there are days where I feel dry... if you get me. I dunni I usually make that bit up until I get some that I actually do know what it is haha! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Oh good. I thought checking "up there" might be cheating!

You are funny, I thought the same thing until I read a few women's responses to other questions and realised it's not cheating! I only had egg white when I checked internally and got a BFP, so I guess that is proof checking internally does give you the same results.

And yes, wow look at your chart!!! It's exciting!!!! xx


----------



## Aleeah

Literati_Love said:


> Aleeah - it is so sad that you have to feel like your happiness will be short lived. I wish we didn't all have to be so jaded now. :(
> 
> Linds- yes, ovulation is finally confirmed! My temps went up again. I am excited to move on. I feel that is good news that you are feeling sick, although I also hope it doesn't get too bad!

Really pleased you've had ovulation, you'll be back to norm in no time! It's good your body is adjusting so quickly. Will you be temping next month too? I love a bit of chart stalking!! xx


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Nina83 said:
> 
> 
> Oh good. I thought checking "up there" might be cheating!
> 
> You are funny, I thought the same thing until I read a few women's responses to other questions and realised it's not cheating! I only had egg white when I checked internally and got a BFP, so I guess that is proof checking internally does give you the same results.
> 
> And yes, wow look at your chart!!! It's exciting!!!! xxClick to expand...

I am excited <3
I kept thinking yesterday how I could be this close to my baby. I just want to love him, or her, and hold them close and smell their sweet soft skin :( 
A girl at work who I know is TTC, told me she had genetic testing done (everyone has it done here) and she tested positive for Tyzacks. Her husband now has to test, and if he's negative they're good to go. I think they've been trying for a couple of months, and when she told me she kind of rolled her eyes and said "well, at least it didn't work yet". I felt so bad for her. There are so many things that can go wrong. Just getting pregnant doesn't mean anything.


----------



## bluestars

I dont know if id like the testing done. I think id let that down to nature. I feel the exact same nina cant wait to cuddle and kiss me sweet little one(s)! Crave tha day more than anything. Chart is looking good nina! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Before Christmas y'all will have that BFP that results in your take home babies!


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, we need some bfp's in here this month. I have a good feeling about it! 

Aleeah - yay for new symptoms, that's a great sign!! Lol, "hello boobs!" made me laugh too. Yes, definitely milk it while you can. I hope the sickness does not get too bad, but I know what you mean about being secretly happy. I woke up this morning feeling sick and had a big smile on my face, haha

Nat - glad to hear your trip went well!

Blue - I hope you get a bfp for your anniversary (well, in August that is :) ). How long have you been with your OH?

Nina - your chart is looking great!! :thumbup: I agree with the others on the CM discussion, checking "up there" is not cheating. I tried doing that, but found it kinda confusing so I tend to just record what I get externally.

Crys - hopefully the carefree approach will get you your bfp... it'll just be a mystery until you get your bfp (hopefully) or af arrives (hopefully not)

LL -yay for confirming ovulation! Not much longer now before you can start trying again :thumbup:

As for me, I'm still very sleeeeepy.... all day, at night, and as soon as I get up in the morning, lol. Glad we have a long weekend... one more day to hopefully catch up on sleep and get ready for the week.


----------



## bluestars

I totally feel completely deflated and down today!!! Yet another one of the girls here announced their pregnancy! Its soo frustrating. Im actually feeling upset about it as her husband is an alcoholic and shes addicted to pain killers... had a horrible horrible night and just want to curl up in my bed !

Im not feeling that this will happen for me and OH at all. Jusy dont see it. Theres obviously a reason its dailing each month. Pretty sick of negative results. Wish ivf was cheaper and id go straight to that. I know its not alway 100 but least id know that its fertilized eggs they have put back in.

Sorry for the big ling depressing rant just soo fed up today. 

OH and I have been together 4 years. How about you and OH mrs ? Xxx

Nina, aleeah, crys, Lit & Nat how long have you been with DH /OH? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Blue. It will happen for you. Sending positive thoughts your way. 

DH and I have been married for 16-1/2 years. We met on January 18, 1997 and got married on March 15, 1997. :blush:


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> I totally feel completely deflated and down today!!! Yet another one of the girls here announced their pregnancy! Its soo frustrating. Im actually feeling upset about it as her husband is an alcoholic and shes addicted to pain killers... had a horrible horrible night and just want to curl up in my bed !
> 
> Im not feeling that this will happen for me and OH at all. Jusy dont see it. Theres obviously a reason its dailing each month. Pretty sick of negative results. Wish ivf was cheaper and id go straight to that. I know its not alway 100 but least id know that its fertilized eggs they have put back in.
> 
> Sorry for the big ling depressing rant just soo fed up today.
> 
> OH and I have been together 4 years. How about you and OH mrs ? Xxx
> 
> Nina, aleeah, crys, Lit & Nat how long have you been with DH /OH? Xxxx

Oh sweetie, I'm so sorry you feel like this ((hugs)) There are just some days, I know :hugs:
Get what that "fortune teller" told you out of your mind. It's messing with you, I know it.
It's OK to feel jealous. And frustrated that people with an unhealthy lifestyle manage to get pregnant and have a healthy pregnancy. It doesn't make sense sometimes. 

DH and I have been together for 7 years, married 3- in October. How old are you? I don't remember if we brought this up.
I'm 29, DH is almost 33.


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I totally feel completely deflated and down today!!! Yet another one of the girls here announced their pregnancy! Its soo frustrating. Im actually feeling upset about it as her husband is an alcoholic and shes addicted to pain killers... had a horrible horrible night and just want to curl up in my bed !
> 
> Im not feeling that this will happen for me and OH at all. Jusy dont see it. Theres obviously a reason its dailing each month. Pretty sick of negative results. Wish ivf was cheaper and id go straight to that. I know its not alway 100 but least id know that its fertilized eggs they have put back in.
> 
> Sorry for the big ling depressing rant just soo fed up today.
> 
> OH and I have been together 4 years. How about you and OH mrs ? Xxx
> 
> Nina, aleeah, crys, Lit & Nat how long have you been with DH /OH? Xxxx

Sending you big hugs :hugs: It will happen for you, I know it will! I think it's also normal to feel upset when others announce their pregnancies, especially when it's something you've been wanting for so long and you have had a loss. Be kind to yourself... tomorrow will be better :hugs:

I've been with DH for 9.5 years, and we've been married for just over 5 years, anniversary was last month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- I am sorry you are feeling so down. I know it is so hard to avoid those feelings. I don't have much hope that I will ever have a pregnancy that lasts. How long have you been trying?

DH and I have been married for 2 years now (our anni was July 23). We dated for 1 yr before getting engaged, and then had a 7-mo engagement. I am 25 and he is 27.

Aleeah - yep, I will definitely be temping next month!


----------



## bluestars

Im 23 OH is 30 nina. We where ntnp for a year and fell pregnant with the twins. I gave birh to them on the first of feb and started tryinf again pretty much when we could so 5 and a half months. I know its not as long as most or some but it feels like forever. You hear aw it takes time your body might take time to heal... its not all true. People who have had a baby full term can fall pregnant really quickly afterwards! And yes mentally I really do feel ready for my next little bundle! :( just dont know why its not happening! 

How about you ladies. How long have you all been trying ? 
Xxx


----------



## crysshae

It took 4-5 months months with 3 of ours, two of these in my 20s. With one of those, my youngest, I was charting and BDing at all the right times. The night I went out for a birthday party and had a bit too much to drink (I rarely drink), I ovulated and got pregnant. Lol. So from my experience, I think 5-1/2 months is still in a good timeframe. I fell the first month we tried with the twins and the 2nd month with the miscarriage.


----------



## bluestars

I know it can take up to a year before anything else is really considerd. Do you have twins in your family? Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I got pregnancy on my 2nd cycle with the miscarriage. We were trying for our first so no idea how long it will take again.


----------



## bluestars

Thats the same boat im In lit. First was a surprise so really in our hearts it didnt take long. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> I know it can take up to a year before anything else is really considerd. Do you have twins in your family? Xxxx

Yes, my father was a fraternal twin, and two of my cousins on my mother's side have had fraternal twins.


----------



## bluestars

They don't run in mind or Donald's really. We ended up with Identical. Got told that the chances of twins are slim to none again. Where you bad with morning sickness with your two ? Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

How long should a LP be ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah...they say identicals are just a nice fluke here and there, but fraternals can run in the woman's side. 

No. I can't remember having any real morning sickness with them. I chalk that up to having a girl in there, though. Lol. 

I was not sick with either pregnancy that involved a girl. I would get hungry or slightly nauseous if I was hungry, but eating would fix it immediately. 

With my first son (with first husband), I was sick all day long for the first few months. TMI, but I would vomit before the last bite even hit my stomach and everything was still dry. It hurt, and it was awful. 

With my other singleton boys (with my DH), I had morning sickness, mostly in the morning and just nausea, but to the point of feeling like I was going to vomit if I didn't get some crackers or lie down for a while.


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> How long should a LP be ? Xxx

They say 12 - 16 days is considered normal.


----------



## bluestars

I had hyperemisis with the twins! I lost 3 stone in 2 weeks and was in hospital absolutely ill. Was just wondering if it was common for it to happen with twins lol xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

blue - I have heard it is more common with twins! Obv it doesn't happen to everyone but it is definitely more common to have worse morning sickness.


----------



## bluestars

I thought so. Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I've heard that a lot of people have it worse with twins also. And if I used the way I felt with my singleton boys as any evidence of how twin boys would have made me feel, it would've probably been awful.


----------



## bluestars

Haha boys eh? What would we do without them. Cause more trouble before they are even here haha ! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Im 23 OH is 30 nina. We where ntnp for a year and fell pregnant with the twins. I gave birh to them on the first of feb and started tryinf again pretty much when we could so 5 and a half months. I know its not as long as most or some but it feels like forever. You hear aw it takes time your body might take time to heal... its not all true. People who have had a baby full term can fall pregnant really quickly afterwards! And yes mentally I really do feel ready for my next little bundle! :( just dont know why its not happening!
> 
> How about you ladies. How long have you all been trying ?
> Xxx

We were NTNP for 6 months (but I knew when I was ovulating so it was more like I was trying, DH was NTNP, lol), then trying for 2 months when I got my first BFP. I was honestly expecting the next bfp to take a lot longer than it did... had you asked me a few days before the bfp I didn't think I'd be pregnant again by December.


----------



## bluestars

There's only four cycles till Christmas for me! Not many tries left. Think that's the sort of ntnp I'm doing as well haga ! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> There's only four cycles till Christmas for me! Not many tries left. Think that's the sort of ntnp I'm doing as well haga ! Xxxx

Don't give up hope, you may be very pleasantly surprised :) 

haha, I think that's the sort of ntnp a lot of ladies do.

Its 2:30 am and I really need to go back to sleep.... soo tired, but can't seem to fall asleep :dohh:


----------



## Aleeah

So I met OH 6 1/2 years ago and we've been married for less than a year. I'm 28 years old and hubby is 36 years old. Took us a while to get to marriage as we didn't live together until just before (we liked having our own space... I do miss the wardrobe space I used to have!!). I'm surprised as I always believed I would struggle to conceive, I used to weigh a lot less and so didn't have regular AF's. But I put on a stone and that regulated everything, we've fallen pregnant first month of trying everytime but the bean's just don't stick. Hoping this is it for us. 

*Lindsay* - I feel your pain! I'm in a similar situation, can't sleep at all during the night, seem to get too hot and then during the day all I want to do is sleep but I have to work. Wish they gave us more time off in early pregnancy!:wacko: Bet you can't wait for the long weekend now!!

*Bluestars* - I'm so sorry you had such a bad day. You will get there, I just know it! Remember good things come to those that wait! I often wonder how so many people that don't want their children at all, conceive again and again, it all seems unfair. :hugs:But it's life's tests, no doubt we'll come out far stronger the other end (and hopefully holding our little bundles of joy! Let's be honest, they will be the most spoilt children ever because we'll cherish every second we have). 

Like Lindsay and you, we were NTNP too, except I knew when I ovulated because my cycle was 28 days exactly, so not hard to figure it out!! :haha: We didn't do the deed much with the first one this year but this one we definitely put all our efforts into it!! Poor man, hasn't really been near me since!! :blush: We have lots of twins on my mothers side of the family... eek!! But I'm not expecting to fall with them, don't know why just don't have that feeling.

*LL* - Just checked your chart out, I prefer OvuFriend too! It's good you had lots of ewcm, will make it much easier to pinpoint the fertile days down for you next cycle. I'm looking forward to seeing your pattern continuing into next cycle :happydance:! Were you temping when you conceived?

*Crysshae* - WOW you did marry him quickly! That's so lovely, I only wish me and hubby had just done it sooner, we had some losses at the begining and we thought it was bad timing and we kept delaying getting married, or even engaged. I only wish we'd done it all sooner now. I'm a bit of a hopeless romantic and think it's so romantic you got married so quickly!! :flower:

*Nat* - How are you doing? Has the bleeding subsided yet? And your tests getting lighter at all?:hugs:

*Nina* - You're right, pregnancy doesn't mean a take home baby at all. It scares me to think this is my 4th pregnancy and I still haven't got past the 1st trimester. But we all have to hope, and I do honestly and genuinely believe we'll all get our BFP's by Christmas.:thumbup: 

How's the house moving coming along? Are you bored of boxes and wrapping things in tissue paper yet?! I remember when we moved, by the end I was just throwing things into any box! Nothing was broken surprisingly BUT we did spend a week looking for the kettle!!! :haha:

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

9dpo. I did POAS this morning, and as I was dipping the stick, I thought to myself how I pray for the next pregnancy to be different than the others. Even if that means not getting a +hpt until later on. So I'm not disappointed. All my early BFP ended sadly. 
Today is awful. Lot's of stress at work, but I'm super bloated and crampy (shoud not have worn jeggings today) and I have super creamy/wet CM.
Hoping for the best!


----------



## bluestars

Feeling a bit better about everything today. Must have just been a really bad sleep the night before. Just frustrating! I miss my wardrobe space and sometimes the space in bed haha! I think OH is making all the effort lately.. haha will make more of an effort this month. Haha im scare bding every day near o will make his swimmers less haha ... I duno but just going to go full at it this month. Moght eelease tension of nothing else haha. How are you feeling Aleeah? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Great attitude, Nina. Your chart is still looking great. I hope this is it for you.

I'm glad you're feeling better today, blue. If you're not comfortable with every day BD, every other day should work just as well...and give his swimmers time to recuperate. :flower:

I hope everyone is doing well. I'm beginning to believe my chart is right. It's either that or my symptom spotting is starting awful early. Lol. I had so much saliva yesterday, I spit on myself while talking, :shrug: and I was drooling a little this morning. That's very unusual for me.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, I like your attitude :) Your chart is looking great, I'm excited to hear when you test again! Those symptoms sound good, and I hope the stress at work decreases soon.

Crys, your chart is looking great too! When are you going to test? 

Blue, I've heard every other day is just fine for ttc. The months we've been trying, we aimed for every other day, and the day of positive opk.

Aleeah, how are you feeling? I seem to remember the night time insomnia went away around 7 or 8 weeks last time... so hopefully it'll improve for both of us! I know what you mean about wishing for more time off during early pregnancy! I'm finding it very hard to keep track of everything at work because I'm so tired... making list after list after list, lol. Sadly, the long weekend is over now :( 

Nat and LL, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## crysshae

Al and Lindsay - I hope you both get relief from the insomnia very soon. Pregnancy makes you tired enough without losing sleep. 

I gave in and bought some ICs on Amazon yesterday. They will be here tomorrow, so knowing me it'll be tomorrow when I test. Lol.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Al and Lindsay - I hope you both get relief from the insomnia very soon. Pregnancy makes you tired enough without losing sleep.
> 
> I gave in and bought some ICs on Amazon yesterday. They will be here tomorrow, so knowing me it'll be tomorrow when I test. Lol.

Yay, looking forward to hearing about it :) 

I'm really excited for all of you to get your bfp's! I have a good feeling about all of us pregnant by december :thumbup:


----------



## crysshae

Me too! 

Nat - How are you doing? I hope everything is going well.


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Even if that means not getting a +hpt until later on. So I'm not disappointed. All my early BFP ended sadly.

I totally get where you're coming from Nina, remember when I joined this forum I wanted everyone to pray AF would come for me... little did I know!! It'll hit you boom when you're least expecting it (fingers crossed tomorrow!!):flower:



bluestars said:


> Haha im scare bding every day near o will make his swimmers less haha ... I duno but just going to go full at it this month. Moght eelease tension of nothing else haha. How are you feeling Aleeah? Xxxx

I worried about doing it everyday, also worried I'd get divorced, for a very good looking man (well I think he is!) he doesn't half not put out often enough!!!:haha: He's got the stamina of a man 6 times his age!! But I shouldn't complain, he's done his part whenever it was requested. We did it every other day and just 2 days in a row over ovulation. I would have been happier with 3 days in a row but it's enough.



crysshae said:


> I had so much saliva yesterday, I spit on myself while talking, :shrug: and I was drooling a little this morning. That's very unusual for me.

I'm glad you don't normally spit on yourself! :haha: I laughed SO much at this post, you're brilliant!! TTC and pregnancy makes us ladies crazy it really does :wacko: I too noticed I was producing more spit (and still am!!) the pillows are often wet in the mornings and I ALWAYS blame hubby :blush:



Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah, how are you feeling? I seem to remember the night time insomnia went away around 7 or 8 weeks last time... so hopefully it'll improve for both of us! I know what you mean about wishing for more time off during early pregnancy! I'm finding it very hard to keep track of everything at work because I'm so tired... making list after list after list, lol. Sadly, the long weekend is over now :(

I'm so sorry the long weekend is already over, I thought it was this Friday :wacko:. I really do hope you're right about the insomnia going at 7 or 8 weeks, I'm so narky too as I'm tired and (dare I say it...) hormonal!



crysshae said:


> I gave in and bought some ICs on Amazon yesterday. They will be here tomorrow, so knowing me it'll be tomorrow when I test. Lol.

So excited for your testing tomorrow!! With you and Nina I'm now definitely not going to get any sleep as I'll be too excited!!! :haha:

So I'm ok, boobs don't hurt at all today and annoyingly that was the only symptom that suggested I'd had a miscarriage last time and I had. I'm also at the same time in this pregnancy that my last little bean gave up. So silly as this sounds, I now think it's over, that it's happened again. I pulled the doppler out earlier but couldn't find anything (I didn't try that hard as knew I wouldn't find anything this early either way). I'm strangely ok though, I know it's irrational to think I'm miscarrying but I think I've got to the point of self presevation now. If we see something positive next week, that's all good, if we don't I'm fully prepared.

To end my post on a high, I'm about to order pizza!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## crysshae

You made me laugh, laughing at me. Lol. I hope spitting on myself is a good symptom for me. :haha:

I so hope you're wrong. I understand your self preservation mode though. If it's any consolation at all, my boobs did not hurt very long with any of my pregnancies. I would have tenderness for a few days and then nothing. They would just grow and grow while my hips spread and spread and spread and spread.... :shrug:


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> Al and Lindsay - I hope you both get relief from the insomnia very soon. Pregnancy makes you tired enough without losing sleep.
> 
> I gave in and bought some ICs on Amazon yesterday. They will be here tomorrow, so knowing me it'll be tomorrow when I test. Lol.

Exciting!!! Your chart looks good too!


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah, I just noticed you're 7 weeks! Exciting! 
I think I missed this, but when's your first scan? You should be able to see something on an US by now!
Oh, and PIZZA!!!! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - Yep, I was temping when I conceived! Unfortunately, it was my first month temping so now I don't have a baseline to go off of. But I suppose this month can act as a bit of a base. I know the timing is way off from a normal cycle, but it will give me an indication of how my temps and such fluctuate. When I conceived, I knew I was pregnant before I took the test because on the day of my expected AF, my temps went UP! I am always able to predict when AF will arrive, so I knew something was up! That's the great thing about temping. 

That is so hard that you are on your 4th pregnancy already. I absolutely hate the realization that getting pregnant is no guarantee. I always thought that once I got my BFP, that would be it. It is sooo sad that there is so much more to it, and it is sooo difficult to have a healthy pregnancy and baby. :( But I really hope this is the month for you! Has your doctor done any testing yet to see what's going on, since you've had multiple miscarriages?

It is so sad to see you in self-preservation mode (but totally understandable). I really don't think you have miscarried, but it is so scary to think about. Is your doctor able to test your levels or send you for an early scan to reassure you?

Nina - Yes, I'll hope this pregnancy is different for you! Hopefully you'll get a later BFP and a totally healthy baby! I know how you feel about being so bloated and crampy and wishing you hadn't worn jeggings to work! Around that time of the month, all I want to do is wear yoga pants and oversized sweatshirts. If only that was appropriate work attire... 


Crys - I noticed I had SOOOO MUCH SALIVA when I was pregnant (which made me gag constantly), so I'm hoping that's a good sign for you! The body does very strange things sometimes. 


Lindsay- I am doing all right! Relieved now that O is over and I can start counting down the days. I've been feeling a lot more down in the past week, and am starting to despair about never having a healthy pregnancy. I absolutely hate not knowing. I feel like all this worrying and wondering is going to drive me insane! How far along are you now?
I am greatly disappointed that the long weekend is over as well. :( Blah, work. 



Blue - I know what you mean about worry about BDing every day. However, the month I conceived, we dtd 4 days in a row during my fertile period...so it definitely can work! Do you have reason to believe your man has a lower sperm count?


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> So I'm ok, boobs don't hurt at all today and annoyingly that was the only symptom that suggested I'd had a miscarriage last time and I had. I'm also at the same time in this pregnancy that my last little bean gave up. So silly as this sounds, I now think it's over, that it's happened again. I pulled the doppler out earlier but couldn't find anything (I didn't try that hard as knew I wouldn't find anything this early either way). I'm strangely ok though, I know it's irrational to think I'm miscarrying but I think I've got to the point of self presevation now. If we see something positive next week, that's all good, if we don't I'm fully prepared.
> 
> To end my post on a high, I'm about to order pizza!! :happydance:
> 
> xxxx

Aleeah, I hope very much that you are wrong and you get wonderful news next week :hugs: I think sometimes it's easier to think the worst and be pleasantly surprised, than to be excited and then heartbroken if it's bad news. I understand self-preservation mode... I'm there too. DH was looking at nursery furniture last night and I got very upset with him (the poor guy, lol... I have since apologised). I don't even want to think about that kind of stuff until I have some indication that things are moving in a positive direction. The first few weeks are such a scary time.

Also, for what it's worth, I think it is normal for symptoms to fluctuate. My boobs didn't hurt much yesterday, and today they're sore again :shrug:


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay- I am doing all right! Relieved now that O is over and I can start counting down the days. I've been feeling a lot more down in the past week, and am starting to despair about never having a healthy pregnancy. I absolutely hate not knowing. I feel like all this worrying and wondering is going to drive me insane! How far along are you now?
> I am greatly disappointed that the long weekend is over as well. :( Blah, work.

Yep, it is sooo hard not knowing. I have those thoughts too and even though I know they are irrational, I can't stop having them. I'm a little over 5 weeks now... still in those scary early days.

I'm sure you will have a healthy pregnancy and a take home baby :hugs: I know it doesn't help much, but I'm going to say it anyway :)

Are you in Canada too?


----------



## bluestars

Haha spitting on yourself crys you are actually hilarious! I hope that is a symptom! 

Nina sorry your having a shitty time at work. I'm in the mood to tell people to f**k off!! I think yo should just do the same! I agree with not to Rory to early on! How's the new house? 

Aleeah my boobs hurt until I got my bfp and then they just kept growing. Didn't hurt again until I gave birth to the boys (agony with no perks). S I won't take that ad a bad sign. I'm totally convinced this will be your take home baby! Focus on the pizza! Haha when's your scan? 

LL - my OH does eat fruit or veg apart from potatoes. Only eats meats... He's got bumpy nails and I'm sure he's deficient in all sorts (nurses instinct) haha. All that deficiency can cause poor sperm and low Sperm. He might not though he's fit enough. How are you getting on this cycle? 


Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

*Lindsay *- Yep, I'm Canadian as well! That is neat that you are as well, as I haven't met too many others on this forum yet!

Thanks for saying that. Even though your saying that doesn't really change my fate, it somehow feels reassuring just the same. Maybe I can hold on to that and believe it for a little while. =/

Ah, yes, 5 weeks is scary early. I remember when I was blissfully ignorant and felt like I had been pregnant for so long already at 5 weeks. Even though I knew there was so much that could go wrong, I honestly believed my baby would be just fine. It breaks my heart thinking back to all my happiness that was for nothing. :cry: I hope with all my heart that this pregnancy is THE ONE for you and you will have ZERO problems. How far along will you be for your first scan?


*Blue *- Ooh, okay. Well that sounds like a valid concern. I'm sure dtd every other day will be more than sufficient! I'm just trying to be patient this cycle so I can go back to trying. Every day feels long and agonizing.  Oh well.

***Am I the only one who is still trying for my FIRST baby? Since I am new here and there are so many of you it is hard to keep track of everyone's stories.


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> Me too!
> 
> Nat - How are you doing? I hope everything is going well.

Where is Nat? I thought she was away only for the weekend?
Nat, come back!


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> *Lindsay *- Yep, I'm Canadian as well! That is neat that you are as well, as I haven't met too many others on this forum yet!
> 
> Thanks for saying that. Even though your saying that doesn't really change my fate, it somehow feels reassuring just the same. Maybe I can hold on to that and believe it for a little while. =/
> 
> Ah, yes, 5 weeks is scary early. I remember when I was blissfully ignorant and felt like I had been pregnant for so long already at 5 weeks. Even though I knew there was so much that could go wrong, I honestly believed my baby would be just fine. It breaks my heart thinking back to all my happiness that was for nothing. :cry: I hope with all my heart that this pregnancy is THE ONE for you and you will have ZERO problems. How far along will you be for your first scan?
> 
> 
> *Blue *- Ooh, okay. Well that sounds like a valid concern. I'm sure dtd every other day will be more than sufficient! I'm just trying to be patient this cycle so I can go back to trying. Every day feels long and agonizing.  Oh well.
> 
> ***Am I the only one who is still trying for my FIRST baby? Since I am new here and there are so many of you it is hard to keep track of everyone's stories.

No, I'm trying for our first as well :( Sometimes it is hard to keep track. That's why I ask a zillion questions and repeat them all the time. I'm so forgetful. 

And I'm also Canadian! I haven't lived there for about 18 years, but born and raised :) I miss it. I took DH there a few years ago (my family still lives there, except for Mom, brother and sister) and he loved it. We were in Montreal, my first visit there. I loved it! Sure they're a bit snobby (But so am I, and sorry if you're from Quebec!) but it's all so European, and if I can't live in Europe (I don't want to live in France, I'm Canadian!) Quebec would be the place for me. Juts need to dust of my French a bit :/


----------



## bluestars

LL- I got to 20 weeks with twins and sadly they passed away. Im trying for my first take home baby but will be my third child. (If that makes sense). 

Never been to Canada before. Would love to visit. I have cousins over there and they have came here a lot. Im Scottish. 

I know Nina !! Where are you Nat!!!?

Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Thanks ladies for all your support, you've all been AMAZING!! I still feel a little blue (hoping it's blue for a boy, or pink, or any colour, just be a baby!!). I did another conception indicator this morning and it came up as 3+ and initially I was upset it hadn't said that last week but now I'm trying to focus on the fact at least my hormones are going up instead of down.

*LL* - I'm trying with all my might to have my first take home baby too. It took me a while to admit I'd had 3 miscarriages, in my head I try and not think I have, I know other people have struggled more than me and I'm trying to be grateful for just being able to conceive but it's hard not to feel sorry for yourself when it feels like half the world is pregnant!!

It's SO cool you're Canadian! Me and hubby would like to go over there on holiday next year, he's been before, I haven't. He said if he could live anywhere in the world it would be Canada! We can't realistically move because of our families but I still hope one day we will, especially if I fall in love with it like he has.

This is an update for you LL (ladies correct me if I'm wrong, and if I'm wrong I blame my lack of sleep again!):

*Nina* - Trying for 1st take home baby [-o&lt;
*Lindsay* - Expecting 1st take home baby :happydance:
*Nat* - 2 Unbelieveably GORGEOUS children (so cute you wouldn't believe!!) trying for rainbow baby [-o&lt;
*Bluestars* - Trying for 1st take home baby [-o&lt;
*Crysshae* - Also has some GORGEOUSLY cute children and has a little girl with the same name as me! And is also trying for her rainbow [-o&lt;
*Me* - Hopefully expecting 1st take home baby :mamafy:

*Bluestars* - Thank you for your reassurance, I guess they hurt a bit today again. It's annoying, I can't really tell because of the last pregnancy being so close, I can't remember what inbetween is like!? FYI - The pizza was fabulous!!:thumbup: I ate the whole thing and it was massive!! Hubby's still in shock, think he thinks I'll eat him out of the house soon, not sure if it's my body wanting more or me being greedy (likely me being greedy!!):haha:. I'm sure your hubby's swimmers will do great, they've done great things before!!:blush:

*Lindsay* - I'm wishing the days away with you here!! No doubt scan appointments will be here before we know it, fingers and toes crossed for you. What are your current symptoms?

*Nat* - WHERE ARE YOU?? We want you back xxx:flower:

My scan is next week (a week today) Wednesday 14th August x


----------



## crysshae

LL - Aleeah's list is perfect. 

Everyone - I did some stalking, :blush:, and apparently Nat is going to be gone for a week due to "technical difficulties". :nope:

I love Canada. Just beautiful! I've only visited once when I was a child, but I've always wanted to find my way back. :flower: 

Aleeah - I can't wait for your scan. It's so close!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL - very cool, I haven't met many other Canadians here either :) What part of Canada are you from? I'm from BC, but spent a couple years in Ontario for school. Yes, you do lose that blissful ignorance after you've had a m/c. I don't think your happiness was for nothing :hugs: Shortly after my m/c one of my doctors said she strongly believes that no pregnancy is "wasted", she thinks even when they don't work out, they are preparing us mentally and physically for the next one. I kinda liked that thought so try and remind myself of it ever so often :) 

Aleeah's list is perfect :)

Crys, thanks for doing some staking, now at least we won't worry. Did you test yet? Your chart is looking even better today!

Nina, how about you, did you test again? I'm really excited for you girls, those charts are looking great!

Aleeah, that's great news on the 3+!! I've read a bit about those and apparently the conception indicator is not totally accurate and lots of people get 2 - 3 weeks when they should get 3+, so I wouldn't worry too much. I did one of those this morning too and it also came up 3+ (I was preparing myself for 2 - 3 and not to freak out) so I'm going to step away from the tests now. I'm done. Next one, and the only one that really means something, will be the ultrasound on the 27th. Symptoms are about the same, but nausea has been worse the last couple days. How are you feeling?

Well, if any of you ladies visit Canada and are out west in BC, I would happily offer tour guiding services, lol.


----------



## bluestars

Haha I sorta skimmed your post reading it in a hurry and thought you said hubby was worried you would eat him haha. Was in stitches of laughter for ages haha. Woops! Haha. I hope so. Got preseed just to see if it helps his swimmers along. And trying to eat loatsnor rangesetc to try and legnthen LP (Heard that foods like that help. (So I guess Im back to trying... that lasted long haha) amazing on 3+ on test hehe. Totaly conviced this lttle bean is your take home baby! 

And you to linds! Im gonna hold you to hat tour. Hopefully we will be touring with our beautiful LO's!

Yep heard the same. Nat wont be bacl for another five days or soo! Rubbish that is.

Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

My tests aren't here yet, or I probably would've tested already. :haha:

Sounds like you have a great doctor, Lindsay. 

Blue - Good luck with the preseed! Fingers crossed you get your THB BFP this cycle!


----------



## bluestars

I hope so too! Hoping pressed might make his swimmers last longer as I'm going away (on my cd17) didn't O till then last month so hoping if we catch the night before I'm covered for a couple of days haha suppose we will find out ! Neg opk today! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Don't know if you girls heard yet or not but Nat finally got her BFN! Never tout I'd see the day where I'd happily write that! That AF must have helped her ? :happydance: let's hope she's kicked started into a normal cycle again! Hurry and come back Nat we miss you !! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like you will definitely be in with a chance if you don't have to leave until then. Good luck!

That's great news for Nat! I hope all her hormones will reset nicely for her this cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

*Nina *- Oh, neato! Don't worry, I'm not from Quebec. I'd love to visit there someday (although I agree they seem snobby there). It really is hard to keep track! I'm glad I'm not the only one to re-ask questions. ;) 

*Blue *- Oh, that is just horrible. :( I can't imagine such a late-term loss. I'm so sorry! I'm glad we can both be on the journey of our first take-home baby together! That is super neat that you are Scottish! I'd love to visit Scotland someday.

BTW - I just ordered pre-seed as well to try this month! I am hoping it will arrive since I ordered it from a site I've never used before. 

*Aleeah *- Thanks SO much for the list! That helps me straighten stuff out so well! It's funny how actually the majority is trying for their first take-home baby, but to me it seemed like everyone had kids already!

It is definitely hard not to feel bad about your situation, and I don't think there is any question that your situation is extremely difficult with 3 losses. I agree, it seems like EVERYONE is pregnant. I have noticed SO many perfect baby bumps walking around lately and am getting very annoyed! I hope they appreciate their ability to have a full-term pregnancy!

Looking forward to hearing about your first scan! It is coming up so quickly! I will be away already for that weekend but I'll have to read up about it after. 

*Lindsay *- Ooh, that's awesome you're from BC! BC *is* so beautiful. I'm just from Saskatchewan so it isn't too awe-inspiring, but I love living here all the same (except all winter...then I wish I were living in Florida)!

Ooh, ultrasound on the 27th! So exciting. I'm sure that feels like a long wait right now but I'm sure it'll be here before you know it. I do like what your doctor said and I will try to think of it when I am feeling down!

*** Great about Nat finally getting her BFN (so weird to say). Hope she's back soon to update us!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue and LL, I hope the pre-seed works well for you both! We started using preseed the month I got my first bfp, and used it again last month and another bfp. Who knows if it helps, but it certainly didn't hurt! Just a word of advice, don't use as much as they say on the box, it is WAY too much, lol. I would suggest half to a quarter of what they recommend.

That's great that Nat got her bfn (feels very funny to be saying that!). Hopefully things will be more straightforward for her from now on.

LL, I've driven through Saskatchewan a couple times (on my way to and from Ontario when I was in school) - we loved camping there because we could see sooo many stars at night. I can imagine it's pretty cold in the winter. We're wimps out in BC, hardly ever snows.

Actually I don't mind that the ultrasound is kinda far away... I'm feeling pretty anxious about it.


----------



## bluestars

Well hopefully it does us the same. LL what site did you order it off of? Linds did you just use it every time you BD'd ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies can you look at my chart im rathrr confused. Looks like o is happening or on its way? But im onlt cd11 lol im rather confused. No ovulation signs or anything xxxx


----------



## crysshae

You showed a positive and peak a few days before O last month. Maybe that's happening this time and you will be Oing a few days earlier this month...


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Hey ladies can you look at my chart im rathrr confused. Looks like o is happening or on its way? But im onlt cd11 lol im rather confused. No ovulation signs or anything xxxx

Blue, looks like you should get to BD! It could be early ovulation... your temps will tell you in a few days :) Do you usually have ovulation signs?

Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

I tested with SMU. And since I always hear bad things about Wondfos and this particular batch has its own bad press, I also tested with water. I think every batch has bad reviews from someone, as the batch I used with my miscarriage did too. Anyway...Do y'all see anything? The first one is urine. The second is water.
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo SMU.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5









Water 10 dpo.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> I tested with SMU. And since I always hear bad things about Wondfos and this particular batch has its own bad press, I also tested with water. I think every batch has bad reviews from someone, as the batch I used with my miscarriage did too. Anyway...Do y'all see anything? The first one is urine. The second is water.

Crys, I feel like I can maybe kinda see something on the first one but it's hard to tell because the background is really pink. Do you have a photo where it's on a different background? Got my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay. 

No, I completely forgot that I shouldn't have left it on the package. :nope: I put it on my white counter last time. And of course, when they are that light and they dry, you can't see much of anything. I'll try it on my counter and see if it works.


----------



## bluestars

I cant really see properly as im on my phone. But hopefully ! 

I cant really remember if I feel o pains. Sometimes I think I do other times I think im going mad! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I don't always have O pains. Some months I notice them, and other months I don't. It's normal I think.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Thank you, Lindsay.
> 
> No, I completely forgot that I shouldn't have left it on the package. :nope: I put it on my white counter last time. And of course, when they are that light and they dry, you can't see much of anything. I'll try it on my counter and see if it works.

Well, I definitely see nothing on the water one so that's a good sign :)


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, Lindsay.
> 
> No, I completely forgot that I shouldn't have left it on the package. :nope: I put it on my white counter last time. And of course, when they are that light and they dry, you can't see much of anything. I'll try it on my counter and see if it works.
> 
> Well, I definitely see nothing on the water one so that's a good sign :)Click to expand...

Yeah. I'm hoping that means this batch at least won't give me false positives. I'm beginning to think I was just seeing things. I took a picture of it dry on my white counter, but I also went ahead and did two TMU tests, and I don't think I see anything on those. One of them was messed up, but I didn't have anything to drink all morning so my urine should've been even more concentrated the third time. 

The first picture is the first test dry. The other picture is the TMU tests.
 



Attached Files:







10 dpo SMU dry.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 8









10 dpo TMU.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

And all together
SMU
TMU
TMU
Water
 



Attached Files:







10dpo Tests.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bluestars

Still mogjt be early mrs ! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I know, I know. I need to listen to myself. It would've been no big deal if the darn thing had just been stark white from the beginning. Lol. I pee on a stick, stark white, throw it away, no big deal. It's not supposed to trick me. :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - To be honest, I don't even know where to look on those test sticks! I think I'm too spoiled with my FRERs. At least you know this batch won't give false positives!

Blue - It's hard to say! You might have ovulated yesterday or you might still be gearing up for it. You'd better start BDing just in case (or are you waiting until after AF?). Have you had any ewcm yet?

Today as I craved every carby item I could imagine and felt starving all day, I finally realized I'm in PMS now, and that's why! I'm 7 DPO so just a week to go (ish) before AF. I honestly think I ovulated *overnight* from Thurs to Friday, so I have a feeling that AF won't start til next Friday morning. And, yes, I do PMS for a full 7 days before AF...sometimes longer. Grr!! 
It's funny how quickly I made it to 7DPO. If we had been TTC this month, I'd be agonizing over every symptom each day and just dying to test already!

How is everyone today?


----------



## bluestars

Haha dam those tests crys haha! I hate the two week wait!

LL- well didnt I sleep in later today so my temp is not what is should be hhaa. Aw well we dtd last night anyway. Not taken another o test yet. Still not signs of O. Really hope I do O soon though im away a week today! Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I had ERCP on 31st July. I'm currently on a month of the pill, before we ttc again.


----------



## Aleeah

*Bluestars* - I tried pre-seed (I say I tried, as I didn't tell hubby! I sneaked it in before!!:blush:) but I always either forgot to use it or used it too early. I've heard so many positive stories about it though, so I do think it's worth giving it a try. Like the others have said, you won't need as much as the packet suggests though, it gets quite messy!:winkwink:

I hope you ovulate soon, I'm sure you will, how is your cm? That's always my tell tell sign. How long are you out of baby dancing action for next week??

*Literati Love *- How are you feeling now? By Christmas we're going to have to move the whole thread to PAL I just know it!!:thumbup: It's funny you said the time's flying by when you're not symptom spotting, I found that too after my m/c, I think you're just so relieved to stop bleeding that you forget how many days have gone by. How bad do you get pms symptoms? My strongest (most disgusting too!) symptom is always diarrohea, horrible!!:wacko:

Yes have scan next week, I'm trying to remain positive but it's hard to be so. I guess if things do turn out to be the worst, I'm much more prepared this time than last time. I've always been surprised in the past :cry: but this time I'm more ready for it. Also, at least I still have my appointment to see a fertility specialist in October, I'm keeping that appointment for now, just in case I need it (I really hope I don't). 

*Crysshae* - Exciting that we're getting tests posted up now!! I don't see anything yet but I'm terrible at seeing lines at all (even in person!!):wacko:. How many dpo are you now? It may well be too soon. I got negatives 1 day and the day after glaringly obvious positives with the bfp earlier on this year, guess because HCG doubles, you really can go from a negative to a positive very quickly. How are you feeling in terms of symptoms?

*Nat* - So pleased Nat is finally getting BFN (weird writing that!), so she must've needed that last bleed to get rid of the last of it.:hugs:

*Nina* - How's the house packing coming along? When's the move in date? And how many dpo are you now??

*Lindsay* - You're nearly at 6 weeks now! :happydance: How are your symptoms coming along?

I'm much the same, no further symptoms really, I've had a loss of appetite but that might be because I'm so busy at the moment. Slept better than I have in weeks last night :thumbup:, have brought a big stand fan up, I seem to get a lot warmer than I ever did before and think that might have been keeping me up at night.

xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Mrs A said:


> I had ERCP on 31st July. I'm currently on a month of the pill, before we ttc again.

I'm so sorry you find yourself here Mrs A. We've all been through it, so hopefully can support you as much as possible. We're all on a mission to get BFP's before Christmas, and I do hope you do too with us.:hugs:

Did you go onto the pill to help bring AF on? Just curious.

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Mrs A - I'm so sorry to be welcoming you to this thread, but these are a great bunch of ladies with loads of support to give. :hugs:

Blue - Exactly! Stupid tests and TWW. I hope you catch that egg!

Aleeah - I'm glad to hear you're able to get some sleep with a fan. I always have a fan on at night. I'm 11 dpo now. I've had a few symptoms, but they can probably all be chalked up to PMS and wishful thinking as usual. :shrug:

Lindsay - How are you feeling? 

Nina - Hope you're doing well. Any symptom spotting?

Nat - Hope you return soon. 

LL - Thanks. When you have a POAS addiction, it's cheaper to use ICs. :haha: Time does seem to move a bit faster when you're not looking for every symptom. Yay for getting close to your next trying cycle! 

Test was stark white today. So that first one I picked out of the package was just a bad one. It could've kept itself at the bottom so maybe I wouldn't have come across it until I actually had a BFP. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, I couldn't see anything on those other pics you posted. Hopefully it's just a little too early. You're right, those IC's can be cruel, lol.

LL, just one more week before you can start trying again!! That's so exciting!

Blue, good idea dtd anyway, best to be prepared ;) How long are you going away for? Sperm can live for a few days, so even if you ovulate 2 or 3 days after you leave, you may have a chance.

Aleeah, I'm surprised your hubby didn't notice you'd used the pre-seed, lol. My hubby said the other day that he prefers dtd when we are not trying because we don't have to use the preseed... apparently it's too slippery, lol. That was the first I heard of that, so I'm glad he was a good sport when we were trying, haha. I have a good feeling about your scan, I think you're going to be happily surprised :) 

Nina, how are you doing? How goes the packing? Have you tested yet?

Nat, I hope you come back soon!

Mrs A, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: There's a lovely supportive group of ladies here... I hope it will help you as much as it has helped me.

As for me, I'm definitely queezy now. Also had a craving for root beer yesterday which was really weird because I do not like root beer, lol. Other than that I'm feeling much the same. I've been feeling much more relaxed and positive about this pregnancy the last couple days... I'm not sure where that came from, but I am happy about it and I hope it lasts.


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like baby likes root beer! I'm glad you're feeling happy and positive. And if you're craving something you don't usually like, that's definitely a good sign baby is growing in there just as should be. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Hey yeah been dtd last night and again tonight. Got another peak positive on opk again todayand totally screwed my temp this morning so I duno what or where I am ahaha. Will do the deed again tonight. Cm is there. Im not 100% sure if its dead sperm (sorry) or actualt cm... haha. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo Blue! 

Semen doesn't really stretch, and if you drop it in water, it disappears. EWCM dropped in water makes a ball and drops to the bottom.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Sounds like baby likes root beer! I'm glad you're feeling happy and positive. And if you're craving something you don't usually like, that's definitely a good sign baby is growing in there just as should be. :flower:

I hope so!


----------



## bluestars

Crys you have been playing about with too much wet stuff haha. Im not convinced I have anout of anything to test the theory... hehe. But thats a very interesting fact haha. 

Meant to say. Sorry to see you here mrs A hope you are doing ok and welcome. Great bunch of ladies here for support when and if you need it. Also great for random chats too. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

I went on the pill to try to quickly regulate my af and to ensure I don't fall pregnant before I've had an af.

Thanks for the lovely welcome, it really is nice that we can all support each other


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Hey yeah been dtd last night and again tonight. Got another peak positive on opk again todayand totally screwed my temp this morning so I duno what or where I am ahaha. Will do the deed again tonight. Cm is there. Im not 100% sure if its dead sperm (sorry) or actualt cm... haha. Xxx

Yay!! Hopefully you'll ovulate in the next day or so and then you won't have to worry when you're away :)


----------



## bluestars

Hope so linds! 

Thats a quick way to regulate cycle mrs A and a good plan hehe. Xxx

Nd food craving is amazing sign! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Third peak fertility on cbfm !! I don't think this can be right surely??? 

Any of you lovely ladies used cb? Not chancing it though the deed has been done haha! 

How are you all doing? 

Nina Howar you ? Any clearer yet ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I don't know anything about the cbfm. Sounds like you've got it covered though. :flower:

Doing well. DH and I had date night last night and tried a restaurant we haven't tried before. The atmosphere wasn't what I had expected, but the food was good. Working this morning. Thinking I should probably clean the house after. DH will be taking his first long ride on his new motorcycle with his buddies this evening. 

How are you? Getting more signs of O now??

How is everyone else?


----------



## bluestars

That sounds lovely crys! (Not the house cleaning ng part) .

Donalds and I's anniversary on monday hes taking mee out then. 

Loads of ewcm! Like most ive ever had I think.... lol apart from that no I dont think any other signs

Possitive starting to show on cheapie o tests too now xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Happy almost anniversary! Those are very positive signs! I have high hopes for you this month! :happydance:


----------



## Aleeah

Sounds lovely Crysshae. And know what you mean about cleaning, hubby was working today so I've been going cleaning mad, then did a mad fitness DVD, embarrassingly it's a pregnancy one and the woman was 7 months pregnant and I couldn't keep up!!:blush: I have stick legs and they were shaking!!!! Hhhmmm, if this pregnancy continues I need to get back to exercise!

Bluestars, hope you're setting the romance as definitely get to lots of baby dancing, especially if you have tonnes of cm. I thought I'd ovulated sooner than I had following the m/c but then when I did ovulate I couldn't believe how much cm I had. Do a good sign for you too, I was going to buy a cbfm after this cycle, so can't help with that but if your cheapie ovulation sticks are going positive I'd say it's happening now. Are you temping? Good luck missy, now go catch those little swimmers!!!:spermy:

How's everyone else?xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I am not familiar with the cfbm either... but certainly sounds like you are about to ovulate. Also sounds like you've got all your bases covered! Happy Anniversary! What are you going to do for the special day?

Crys, sounds like a lovely date night :) I hope the rest of your weekend is good!

Aleeah, I'm having trouble keeping up with my regular exercise routine too, lol. I feel very out of shape these days... I find I have to take things a little slower to catch my breath.

We're off to help my sister and her boyfriend today, they are moving in together soon and bought some new furniture from ikea and need help building it. May go out for sushi afterwards... yum!


----------



## Literati_Love

*blue *- Oh okay! Your chart *is* rather confusing at the moment. But to me with all the ewcm you're getting it sounds like you are still yet gearing up for O! Maybe you will O today! :) I am sure your chart will make it obvious soon. Happy Anniversary in advance! Hopefully you have a nice date Mon! 

*Aleeah *- Hopefully you get some more definitive symptoms soon to reassure you! I am sorry it is so hard to stay positive about your upcoming scan, but hopefully all goes well and you will feel so much better after! And if it somehow does not go well, at least you have all of us to support you! But I really hope that this is the one! Hopefully you will not need that appointment in October!

Yes, I do agree that it's just a relief not to be bleeding anymore after the m/c! Haha. But I'll have that again soon enough. :wacko: Eee, that sucks about your bad PMS symptom! I get that for the first couple days *of* AF! My PMS is quite bad - I get depressed, EXTREMELY irritable, angry all the time, hate people, ridiculously bloated, i get menstrual migraines with nausea (not always, but sometimes), insomnia, yet I'm DEAD tired all the time, I become *extremely* sensitive to sounds and feel like everyone is yelling all the time, and then starting a couple days before AF I get very severe cramps! I also crave junk food like nobody's business! Basically, 2 weeks of every month SUCK FOR ME!  I actually felt a lot better when I was preg! 

Also - that is so funny that you couldn't keep up to the pregnancy workout! But I totally understand. I am dreadfully out of shape as well. I thought about working out again this cycle so that I can maintain it when I'm pregnant...but that never ended up happening.  
*
Mrs A - *Welcome here, but very sorry that it is under such sad circumstances. :( Good thinking on going back on the pill to regulate your cycle!

*Crys *- I'd imagine it would be a lot cheaper to use those! I have thought about ordering some, but I think it's better for me if I just force myself to wait until expected AF to test. Personally, I don't even want to know if I have a chemical pregnancy, and I don't want to start worrying about being pregnant earlier than I have to. Knowing on time is stressful enough! :( 

*Lindsay *- Well, I think it's a great sign that your pregnancy symptoms are increasing more and more! And the root beer craving is funny but great! When I was pregnant, I found myself craving dill pickle chips which I don't even normally like! It's funny how the baby likes different things than you do. :) 



SO - today I am BOILING hot and I've felt slightly nauseous the last couple days. This is making me paranoid that I might be preg (not that I wouldn't be happy, but I've been drinking wine every couple days!). It is very common for me to get nauseous for no reason, and in fact I think the only cycle that I did NOT feel nauseous during the TWW was the month of my BFP. So, most likely there is no reason to 'worry,' but I am paranoid just the same! Of course, the only time we dtd was 4 DPO, so I really don't think there's any chance...do you think? The only way there would be is if I was wrong about when I Oed...but I really don't think so.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah I have been temping think my charts at the bottom of each post. Avert confusing ! Hoping it happens today or tomorrow as I'm now having to go away earlier !! We are going out for a meal and have a suspicious feeling he has bought something for me .. (Feel guilty because I don't have anything for him !! Lol) whoops. Would be lovely to say we conceived on our anniversary haha. 

I'm the same with exercise need to do more of it lol I'm so unfit right now it's annoying me ! Doesn't helpsthat we have gone out for dinner 3 nights in a row as family have been visiting! 

How many days post o are you LL ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, congrats on your anniversary :)
That would be the best gift EVER! <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- I am 9 DPO today! I also have a link to my chart in my signature. 

That would be wonderful and so romantic if you conceived in your anniversary! Aw! That is sweet he probably bought you a gift! Maybe it's not too late to pick up a little something? Then again, you deserve to be spoiled!


----------



## bluestars

Haha there is no shops on thia islnd! Haha. Truely gubbed. Lol xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Literati_Love said:


> *blue *- Oh okay! Your chart *is* rather confusing at the moment. But to me with all the ewcm you're getting it sounds like you are still yet gearing up for O! Maybe you will O today! :) I am sure your chart will make it obvious soon. Happy Anniversary in advance! Hopefully you have a nice date Mon!
> 
> *Aleeah *- Hopefully you get some more definitive symptoms soon to reassure you! I am sorry it is so hard to stay positive about your upcoming scan, but hopefully all goes well and you will feel so much better after! And if it somehow does not go well, at least you have all of us to support you! But I really hope that this is the one! Hopefully you will not need that appointment in October!
> 
> Yes, I do agree that it's just a relief not to be bleeding anymore after the m/c! Haha. But I'll have that again soon enough. :wacko: Eee, that sucks about your bad PMS symptom! I get that for the first couple days *of* AF! My PMS is quite bad - I get depressed, EXTREMELY irritable, angry all the time, hate people, ridiculously bloated, i get menstrual migraines with nausea (not always, but sometimes), insomnia, yet I'm DEAD tired all the time, I become *extremely* sensitive to sounds and feel like everyone is yelling all the time, and then starting a couple days before AF I get very severe cramps! I also crave junk food like nobody's business! Basically, 2 weeks of every month SUCK FOR ME!  I actually felt a lot better when I was preg!
> 
> Also - that is so funny that you couldn't keep up to the pregnancy workout! But I totally understand. I am dreadfully out of shape as well. I thought about working out again this cycle so that I can maintain it when I'm pregnant...but that never ended up happening.
> *
> Mrs A - *Welcome here, but very sorry that it is under such sad circumstances. :( Good thinking on going back on the pill to regulate your cycle!
> 
> *Crys *- I'd imagine it would be a lot cheaper to use those! I have thought about ordering some, but I think it's better for me if I just force myself to wait until expected AF to test. Personally, I don't even want to know if I have a chemical pregnancy, and I don't want to start worrying about being pregnant earlier than I have to. Knowing on time is stressful enough! :(
> 
> *Lindsay *- Well, I think it's a great sign that your pregnancy symptoms are increasing more and more! And the root beer craving is funny but great! When I was pregnant, I found myself craving dill pickle chips which I don't even normally like! It's funny how the baby likes different things than you do. :)
> 
> 
> 
> SO - today I am BOILING hot and I've felt slightly nauseous the last couple days. This is making me paranoid that I might be preg (not that I wouldn't be happy, but I've been drinking wine every couple days!). It is very common for me to get nauseous for no reason, and in fact I think the only cycle that I did NOT feel nauseous during the TWW was the month of my BFP. So, most likely there is no reason to 'worry,' but I am paranoid just the same! Of course, the only time we dtd was 4 DPO, so I really don't think there's any chance...do you think? The only way there would be is if I was wrong about when I Oed...but I really don't think so.


Your chart looks great.....and probably pregnant if you ask me!
Fx for you xxx


----------



## bluestars

You should test LL!

Yet another day of positive opk. Proper positive on cheapie. And high on cbfm. Not the peak this time like last couple of days.

Nine any new news from you? 

How are the rest of you today? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130811_105026.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> You should test LL!
> 
> Yet another day of positive opk. Proper positive on cheapie. And high on cbfm. Not the peak this time like last couple of days.
> 
> Nine any new news from you?
> 
> How are the rest of you today? Xxx

Blue, get going girl!!!

AFM-
I'm kind of stumped.
negatives until now, and a dip in temps. But if AF does come- it should be tomorrow.
Cervix is still high and more soft than medium. Watery more than creamy.
I had mega AF cramps on Thursday, since then nothing. Yesterday and today some sharp pains every now and then.
I just wish I knew what was going on!


----------



## Mrs A

Nina83 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> You should test LL!
> 
> Yet another day of positive opk. Proper positive on cheapie. And high on cbfm. Not the peak this time like last couple of days.
> 
> Nine any new news from you?
> 
> How are the rest of you today? Xxx
> 
> Blue, get going girl!!!
> 
> AFM-
> I'm kind of stumped.
> negatives until now, and a dip in temps. But if AF does come- it should be tomorrow.
> Cervix is still high and more soft than medium. Watery more than creamy.
> I had mega AF cramps on Thursday, since then nothing. Yesterday and today some sharp pains every now and then.
> I just wish I knew what was going on!Click to expand...

Fx for you xx x x x


----------



## bluestars

I know nina its a horrible time this part! Just full of desperate hope for me. Fingers crossed though your not out yet nina! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

LL - If you only DTD 4 dpo, I'm gonna guess you're hormones are probably just strong for your first cycle after MC. Mine certainly have been. Stranger things have happened, I'm sure, but your chart looks pretty accurate, and 4 dpo would be next to impossible to get pregnant. Good luck either way!

Blue - Since it dropped to high, maybe you'll be ovulating tomorrow! Won't that be wonderful!

Nina - Good luck! I hope AF stays away!


----------



## bluestars

Yes crys... Don't think I could go another two three nights of BDing haha ! OH could thought ! Thank god for preseed I tell you haha ! :help::bunny: :sleep:

Hehe x x


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> LL - If you only DTD 4 dpo, I'm gonna guess you're hormones are probably just strong for your first cycle after MC. Mine certainly have been. Stranger things have happened, I'm sure, but your chart looks pretty accurate, and 4 dpo would be next to impossible to get pregnant. Good luck either way!
> 
> Blue - Since it dropped to high, maybe you'll be ovulating tomorrow! Won't that be wonderful!
> 
> Nina - Good luck! I hope AF stays away!

How are you doing? Are you going to test again soon?


----------



## crysshae

Lol blue! Good luck!

Nina - I've tested every day. All are stark white. I was hoping this morning I would get a BFP as a birthday present but no such luck. Lol. I turned 40 today.


----------



## Nina83

Congratulations!!! You never know ;)


----------



## bluestars

Aww happy 40th crys !! Hope you're doing something special for it ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you both. Nothing really special planned. We might go to dinner unless I think of something I'd rather cook. Can't decide what I want though. :shrug: 

We had originally planned a get together for my DSD who is turning 30 on the 19th and me next weekend....since we are both heading into new decades. Lol. I think we're probably gonna skip that now though. Too much going on with everyone.


----------



## Literati_Love

Happy birthday, crys! I hope you have a fun day! 
I agree that there's probably no chance I'm PG. you're probably right about the strong hormones this month!

Good luck, nina! I hope AF stays away! 

Blue - hope you can keep your energy up! Hahah


----------



## Mrs A

Literati_Love said:


> Happy birthday, crys! I hope you have a fun day!
> I agree that there's probably no chance I'm PG. you're probably right about the strong hormones this month!
> 
> Good luck, nina! I hope AF stays away!
> 
> Blue - hope you can keep your energy up! Hahah

Hey I think there's a massive chance your pregnant. That's a great chart with beautiful temp rises. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs A said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, crys! I hope you have a fun day!
> I agree that there's probably no chance I'm PG. you're probably right about the strong hormones this month!
> 
> Good luck, nina! I hope AF stays away!
> 
> Blue - hope you can keep your energy up! Hahah
> 
> Hey I think there's a massive chance your pregnant. That's a great chart with beautiful temp rises. XClick to expand...

Haha, thanks. I think my body likes to act like it is pregnant sometimes. Hopefully we all get our BFPs very soon. How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs A

Literati_Love said:


> Mrs A said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Happy birthday, crys! I hope you have a fun day!
> I agree that there's probably no chance I'm PG. you're probably right about the strong hormones this month!
> 
> Good luck, nina! I hope AF stays away!
> 
> Blue - hope you can keep your energy up! Hahah
> 
> Hey I think there's a massive chance your pregnant. That's a great chart with beautiful temp rises. XClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, thanks. I think my body likes to act like it is pregnant sometimes. Hopefully we all get our BFPs very soon. How are you doing?Click to expand...

I'm ok actually, but confused. we decided yesterday to do a opk and hpt. Both were positive 11 days poste d&c but my opk test line was darker than the control, and with my levels being so low, I now it's possible to ovulate. So we scrapped the pill after me taking it for 10 days and started temping again this morning, will also continue to opk to see what happens. My temp this morning was quite high, so hoping we haven't missed it.


----------



## bluestars

That sounds confusig mrs A!! Hope it all goes well from now. 

I think my mamoth egg is fighting out my ovary today! First o pain I have ever had like this ! Ouch xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, after my MC I had O pain like never before. Worse than AF cramps :(


----------



## Nina83

Well, I'm out :( AF showed up, on time like clockwork. 
I feel so emotionally drained.


----------



## Aleeah

*Nina* - I'm so sorry honey. I just want to give a big hug :hugs:, I'm sad for you but also optimistic, you'll get that take home BFP, remember, this could be CD1 of your forever baby. Hang in there, I'm praying for you :friends:xx

*Crysshae *- Happy Birthday for yesterday!! I hope you had a lovely day and got spoilt! Have you tested again?? Any other signs?? Really hope you get the best birthday prezzie ever!! :thumbup:

*Bluestars *- Love the sound of the mammoth egg, hope this means a mammoth baby! :haha: I too had tonnes of pain with ovulation this last cycle and conceived, so hoping it's the same for you. I couldn't even stand up straight for hours it hurt so much. Fingers and toes crossed for you. :thumbup:

*Mrs A* - That does sound confusing, I too considered going onto the pill following my m/c and went to the doctors to see if she would let me. But was advised not to, my cycle had always been so regular and I was told it can sometimes mess cycles up. To be honest I did wonder if I should listen to her or not as it did turn out I had a really, really, really long cycle anyway!! I hope things start evening out for you quickly.:hugs:

*Literati Love* - How are your symtoms now? How many CD are you following the m/c? With regards to the wine, I was naughty early on (maybe 4 or 5 dpo) this cycle :blush: and was feeling guilty when I got my BFP but have read in tonnes of places it really doesn't have any impact that early on. Most women stop drinking when they get their BFP's anyway. 4 dpo really may be too late, unless you were out on your dates? Secretly I hope you are pregnant!:flower:

*Nat *- Still thinking of you, hope the bleeding has subsided and you've started a fresh BFP cycle now? We still miss you :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - How are your symptoms doing? I'm jealous of your sister and boyfriend moving in together, I remember when hubby moved in with me, it's all so sweet in the early days! I remember being so happy when he was still there the first Sunday evening!! :blush: Now I wish I could pack him off on Sunday's again...!!!:haha: Love him really!

So update from me, I've been SO congested and stuffy since Saturday, I can't sleep again and obviously can't take anything. It's so annoying as I don't feel any better, just the same each day. Still no other symptoms, Wednesday can't come soon enough now, I'm just ready to know either way.:wacko:

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs A

So I'm a bit confused, I did hpt and opk yesterday, it's all in my journal xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies have little update from Nat for you. 


"Hi ladies. Just wanted to send a quick note to say that unfortunately I won't be back. I can still read and follow everyone's journey but I can't post. I'll keep you all updated via Blue. Miss you all x x x


----------



## bluestars

Aww nina ! Im sorry the witch got you! Stay postive though you always make me feel better when im feeling shitty. Fingers crossed for you this cycle! Alleah hope it means I get my bfp this cycle. Couldnt possibly try any harder than we have been haha. Rubbish your feeling not the best and I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you and scan! I know it will go well though ! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Fingers crossed you've caught that mammoth egg! Thanks for the update on Nat. 

Nina - I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: Good luck in this new cycle!

Mrs A - On these boards, I've heard of people using OPKs as HPTs and getting positive OPKs when they are pregnant. So I guess it could be since you still have hCG in your system, the OPKs are positive?? I hope everything evens out and gets less confusing for you soon. 

Aleeah - Congestion can actually be a good sign of pregnancy too. I can't wait to see your bean on Wednesday! Hope you feel better soon. 

Lindsay and LL - How are you today?

Nat - We miss you too. I hope you'll figure out how to be back soon. Being nosy - but what's the reason you can see everything but can't post?

AFM - Still BFN. Just waiting around now.


----------



## Lindsay109

Happy Birthday Crys!! I hope you had a really nice day :) Did you end up doing anything special?

LL, I had a lot of pms symptoms (even nausea) the month after my m/c so Crys is probably right. If you only dtd on 4 dpo, it's probably just the hormones. I hope AF arrives soon and you can move on with trying again :)

Mrs A, hopefully temping will help resolve some of the confusion and things will get back to normal soon! 

Blue, I hope it is a mammoth egg that's going to turn in to your take home baby :)

Nina, so sorry to hear AF showed up :hugs: Hopefully after this, she'll stay away for 9 months!

Aleeah, congrats on 8 weeks!! Sorry to hear you're not feeling well :hugs: I've been stuffy the last couple weeks too, not sure if it's a symptom or I'm just fighting something. I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of your little bean after wednesday :)

Nat, I hope you'll be back soon!!

As for me, I'm feeling like crap (but kinda happy about that because I'm hoping it means things are going okay). Nausea has been worse yesterday and today, and I am soooo tired. I spent most of yesterday lying on the couch and wish I could do the same again today but unfortunately I have to go to work. Also feeling a little crampy (well, not really crampy, just kinda discomfort) and not sure if that's a good or bad thing, but trying very hard not to over-analyze it.


----------



## crysshae

Sorry and happy you're feeling icky, Lindsay. Cramping can be normal throughout the entire first trimester. Everything is growing pretty rapidly. 

AFM - My 17-year-old daughter and 14-year-old son took the whole family out to dinner at one of our favorite Mexican food restaurants and bought cake and ice cream. After dinner, we all went swimming in the pool and then ate cake. Nothing extravagant, but I thought it was very special that they wanted to spend their hard-earned money on me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs. A - That is very confusing for sure! But I agree with whoever said that your opk test could just be reflecting your hCG levels since opk tests cannot actually tell the difference between the two hormones. At any rate, I really hope you ovulate ASAP! Are you trying this cycle or waiting til AF? Sorry if you already said. 


Blue - Ooh, I hope that intense o pain is a good sign! The cycle I got my BFP, I did not get severe ovulation pain, but I continued getting ovulation pain for DAYS after I ovulated. My friend suggested that maybe I "SUPERovulated" and sure enough I got preg. ;) So maybe you are SUPERovulating too. ;) ahah 


Nina - Wow, I'm so sorry AF got you! :nope: I know how incredibly disappointing it is to have all your hopes dashed like that. I hope you can move on and let's just hope that this next cycle is the one for you! Maybe the rest of us will all get PG this month! :) 

Aleeah - Sorry about your congestion! I have also heard that's a pregnancy symptom so hopefully that's a good sign! I can't wait til Wednesday either so I can hear your results! Unfortunately, I probably won't even be able to check the internet for a few days afterward. :( I am hoping and praying all goes well! I am actually jealous that you are 8 weeks already because I never made it that far. 

As for my symptoms, they're about the same. I was quite irritable yesterday and today I feel downright depressed (PMS always makes me gloomy). I am extremely bloated and I've had a few 'teases' of slight cramps but then they go away. I feel pretty sure AF is just going to come as scheduled, but now I am secretly kind of hoping I'm PG too... I kind of wish we had tried this month. Bah, oh well. 

Nat - I'm also super curious why you can read but forums but not post? Glad that we can hear from your through blue. I'm curious - how do you and blue have a connection? Do you know each other in real life?

Crys - I hope you get your BFP soon! How many DPO are you?

That sounds like a really nice birthday celebration! Your kids were so kind to do that for you! 

Lindsay - Thanks! I can't wait to move on as well. I have a feeling AF won't start til Friday but I almost wish it would start Thursday just to get it over with! 

I am sorry you are feeling so sick, but honestly when I read about how sick you were feeling, I got butterflies! It is so exciting to get sick because it's a good sign! But I do hope you can find some relief. I agree that the crampy feeling is very normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Mrs A

Literati_Love said:


> Mrs. A - That is very confusing for sure! But I agree with whoever said that your opk test could just be reflecting your hCG levels since opk tests cannot actually tell the difference between the two hormones. At any rate, I really hope you ovulate ASAP! Are you trying this cycle or waiting til AF? Sorry if you already said.
> 
> 
> Blue - Ooh, I hope that intense o pain is a good sign! The cycle I got my BFP, I did not get severe ovulation pain, but I continued getting ovulation pain for DAYS after I ovulated. My friend suggested that maybe I "SUPERovulated" and sure enough I got preg. ;) So maybe you are SUPERovulating too. ;) ahah
> 
> 
> Nina - Wow, I'm so sorry AF got you! :nope: I know how incredibly disappointing it is to have all your hopes dashed like that. I hope you can move on and let's just hope that this next cycle is the one for you! Maybe the rest of us will all get PG this month! :)
> 
> Aleeah - Sorry about your congestion! I have also heard that's a pregnancy symptom so hopefully that's a good sign! I can't wait til Wednesday either so I can hear your results! Unfortunately, I probably won't even be able to check the internet for a few days afterward. :( I am hoping and praying all goes well! I am actually jealous that you are 8 weeks already because I never made it that far.
> 
> As for my symptoms, they're about the same. I was quite irritable yesterday and today I feel downright depressed (PMS always makes me gloomy). I am extremely bloated and I've had a few 'teases' of slight cramps but then they go away. I feel pretty sure AF is just going to come as scheduled, but now I am secretly kind of hoping I'm PG too... I kind of wish we had tried this month. Bah, oh well.
> 
> Nat - I'm also super curious why you can read but forums but not post? Glad that we can hear from your through blue. I'm curious - how do you and blue have a connection? Do you know each other in real life?
> 
> Crys - I hope you get your BFP soon! How many DPO are you?
> 
> That sounds like a really nice birthday celebration! Your kids were so kind to do that for you!
> 
> Lindsay - Thanks! I can't wait to move on as well. I have a feeling AF won't start til Friday but I almost wish it would start Thursday just to get it over with!
> 
> I am sorry you are feeling so sick, but honestly when I read about how sick you were feeling, I got butterflies! It is so exciting to get sick because it's a good sign! But I do hope you can find some relief. I agree that the crampy feeling is very normal and nothing to worry about.


We weren't, but now we are, what the hell, what will be, will be xxx


----------



## bluestars

Super ovulating would be great! Its rather intense. Done the deed loads so lets hope its all good signs! Nice if we gave off more than just onr egg at a time to increase our chances. :( xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Ya wouldn't it just.

Can I ask... I'm sorry to be nosy. I'm about to start using the cbfm, I didn't realise you could get 4 days of peak, I'm nt disbelieving you, I just honestly didnt realise, I thought it was programmed after getting your first peak to do another peak, high then low. Xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey honey. I'm not sure if its normal or not. Las month was completely different. I think it was 3peaks and a high this month. I don't think it's programmed in any inpeticular as every woman's hormones are different. I use the purple one and its only smiley faces and and flashy smiley faces which on my intructions is peak and not a flashy but smiley face is hig and highs stay there for two days. Which I have just now. Flashy ones go away and you can test again next day... If hat makes any sense? Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Now that makes sense. I thought you were using a cbfm, as they are programmed as I said, but your saying your using cb easy digital the one with the flashy or not face?


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys, I just had a really shitty weekend and it all hit me today.
As I was packing I came across a bag of baby stuff, a onesie I bought DH when I first told him about baby #1, a musical toy I got with #2 and just got all emotional. It was awful. All I wanted to do was go look at the US pictures and cry even more, but I managed to hold myself back and just cry into the onesie.
Then today I broke down to DH and it was all just very bad.
I just hope that I'll start feeling better- no more strange cramps or pelvic pain, nausea. I'm so tired of that. Ugh. I need to erase and rewind.


----------



## bluestars

It's the flashy purple one. What one are you using ? Xx

Nina I gave birth to the boys on the first of feb nd it took me until July 10th for me to actually come to terms with the fact that I no long was pregnant and that I wasn't going to be taking home my baby. I had phantom kicks and all sorts. I still do. I just think of something different when I feel them. 

I just wanted to say you are soo allowed to feel these things. You need to break down in order to build yourself up stronger. We are the strongest a woman can get. We can't loose anything more precious than our children and we carry on and keep 'smiling' and try make our little ones proud of us. 

If we don't break down every now and then, then we aren't normal. I just hope you feel the strong beautiful woman you are soon. Someone else said it on this thread. We will cherish our children more when we get them because we understand there importance more and tried so hard to get them ! <3 xxx


----------



## Mrs A

This is a monitor


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina- I totally understand your breakdown. Some days I feel like I am getting along just fine and I have gotten great at faking happy, but then once in a while it all of a sudden hits me what happened and how I'm not pregnant anymore when I should be and I just get so depressed. I hope you start to feel better soon. It is so common to take a couple months to get pregnant, so try not to get discouraged! It will happen for you and this time you will get to hold your baby in your arms!


----------



## crysshae

Beautifully said, Blue!


----------



## crysshae

You too, LL.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Thanks guys, I just had a really shitty weekend and it all hit me today.
> As I was packing I came across a bag of baby stuff, a onesie I bought DH when I first told him about baby #1, a musical toy I got with #2 and just got all emotional. It was awful. All I wanted to do was go look at the US pictures and cry even more, but I managed to hold myself back and just cry into the onesie.
> Then today I broke down to DH and it was all just very bad.
> I just hope that I'll start feeling better- no more strange cramps or pelvic pain, nausea. I'm so tired of that. Ugh. I need to erase and rewind.

I'm so sorry you're having such a rough day hun :hugs: Cry as much as you need to... better to let it out than to bottle everything up. You've been through a lot and it's totally understandable that you will have break down days. 

Blue said it beautifully, you will have your take home baby (or babies :) ) and you will cherish them even more because of what you have been through.

Don't know if you've heard of this guy but he does spoken word poetry; he became quite well known recently for his one on bullying. Anyway, he's got lots of other stuff... this one in particular I discovered more recently and listen to quite often on those really hard days. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPU3t-x3Vz4


----------



## Nina83

Thanks guys <3

I also saw this little poem a while ago, and finally found it again today. This is super sad, so I'm sorry for the tears ((hugs)) But it will probably make you smile a bit in the end as well.

My mum, she tells a lot of lies
she never did before
but from now until she dies
she'll tell a whole lot more

Ask my mum how she is
and because she can't explain
she will tell a little lie 
because she can't describe the pain

Ask my mum how she is
she'll say "I am alright"
if that's the truth then tell me
why does she cry each night?

Ask my mum how she is
"I'm fine, I'm well, I'm coping"
for goodness sake mum just tell the truth
just say your heart is broken

She'll love me all her life
I loved her all of mine
but if you ask her how she is
she'll lie and say she's fine

I am here in Heaven
I cannot hug from here
if she lies to you don't listen
hug her and hold her near

On the day we meet again
we'll smile and I'll be bold
I'll say, "you're lucky to get in here mum
with all the lies you told!"


----------



## bluestars

That was the poem we read at the boys little service. Its a beautiful one. Had this song

https://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/

LL-this is my opk cb 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







20130811_105026.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs A

bluestars said:


> That was the poem we read at the boys little service. Its a beautiful one. Had this song
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/index?&desktop_uri=/
> 
> LL-this is my opk cb
> 
> Xxx

So just a digital opk, not a monitor, that's what I was getting at, the monitor won't give 3 peak days. Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Nina83 said:


> Thanks guys <3
> 
> I also saw this little poem a while ago, and finally found it again today. This is super sad, so I'm sorry for the tears ((hugs)) But it will probably make you smile a bit in the end as well.
> 
> My mum, she tells a lot of lies
> she never did before
> but from now until she dies
> she'll tell a whole lot more
> 
> Ask my mum how she is
> and because she can't explain
> she will tell a little lie
> because she can't describe the pain
> 
> Ask my mum how she is
> she'll say "I am alright"
> if that's the truth then tell me
> why does she cry each night?
> 
> Ask my mum how she is
> "I'm fine, I'm well, I'm coping"
> for goodness sake mum just tell the truth
> just say your heart is broken
> 
> She'll love me all her life
> I loved her all of mine
> but if you ask her how she is
> she'll lie and say she's fine
> 
> I am here in Heaven
> I cannot hug from here
> if she lies to you don't listen
> hug her and hold her near
> 
> On the day we meet again
> we'll smile and I'll be bold
> I'll say, "you're lucky to get in here mum
> with all the lies you told!"

Beautiful poem Nina.

It's more normal to be sad than you realise. I still cry for my little ones, especially the one from earlier on this year. I often break down and sob on my own as hubby's not very good with words and I don't want to be horrible to him because he said something wrong. So it's easier to just let it out on my own. I've yet to tie the ribbon around the baby box I bought and filled with things as I just can't do it yet. In my head that's letting go and I know I haven't. It's not easy but inevitably we all have up or down days. You will get your take home baby and like Blue said, you'll cherish it even more. Hang in there.

A xxxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Hope you're feeling a little better today Nina, that poem is beautiful :hugs:

Blue, you have cross hairs!! wahoo!!! I hope you caught the "mammoth egg" :)

Aleeah, I hope you're hanging in there and not too nervous about your scan tomorrow. You know last night I had a dream that you posted a beautiful scan pic on here and we were all very excited for you :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crysshae

Oh...y'all make me cry! :cry: 

Blue - your link didn't open to a song for me....

:hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Aww I will see if I can get another link!

Think I did catch o. Well we couldnt have done any more. 

Howar you today nina?

Did any of you get a simba box after mc? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo Blue! Fingers crossed!

I wasn't far enough along to gather any memories other than pregnancy tests.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Aww I will see if I can get another link!
> 
> Think I did catch o. Well we couldnt have done any more.
> 
> Howar you today nina?
> 
> Did any of you get a simba box after mc? Xxx

What's a simba box?


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - It's so lovely you had a dream about me! I'm actually a lot more relaxed after reaing your post, so thank you so much!!:hugs:

*Crysshae* - We weren't far along enough either really, I kept the pregnancy tests, we also took a photo of me and hubby together when we got our positive. I had my eye on some gorgeous little booties, which I bought and added after the m/c. Also put in scan photo and a poem someone posted on this website. But it's quite sad and I don't want to upset anyone, so I won't post it.

*Bluestars* - Check out those crosshairs!! I love a chart with beautiful red crosshairs on it! Now onto the dreaded TWW with a BFP at the end!!!:happydance:

*Nina* - Hope AF leaves your company quickly, so you can get to the baby dancing bit quickly!:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hopefully Aleeah xxx


----------



## Mrs A

All I called the epu today, as my test this morning was darker than Sundays. They had be go and do a beta. When I got the results, my hcg has dropped 6......yes 6hcg in a week!

Now I have to have weekly tests....:grr:


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I have to ask though....and I believe you mentioned you continued to have everything covered through at least yesterday. 

But do you think FF jumped the gun a little too soon. Looking at your CM and your OPKs, it would seem to me, yesterday was O, especially with those temps being closer to your pre-O temps and the temp jump today.

Just like mine - I'm still wondering if it's incorrect. And if I change CM on day 12 to watery or eggwhite, it moves my O to the end of my lower temp string. If AF doesn't arrive today, I'll know it's wrong. I know that's because FF has my chart history, but looking at your chart, you gave it plenty of information.


----------



## Mrs A

crysshae said:


> Blue - I have to ask though....and I believe you mentioned you continued to have everything covered through at least yesterday.
> 
> But do you think FF jumped the gun a little too soon. Looking at your CM and your OPKs, it would seem to me, yesterday was O, especially with those temps being closer to your pre-O temps and the temp jump today.

I would totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Linds don't say that ! Cramps are normal! No harm in trying a little baby aspirin!

This is a simba box. I'm only going to have this up for a minute or two though. Get it from the hospital when twins past full of their little memories. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Mrs A said:


> All I called the epu today, as my test this morning was darker than Sundays. They had be go and do a beta. When I got the results, my hcg has dropped 6......yes 6hcg in a week!
> 
> Now I have to have weekly tests....:grr:

That stinks. I hope it will begin dropping faster for your soon. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Linds don't say that ! Cramps are normal! No harm in trying a little baby aspirin!
> 
> This is a simba box. I'm only going to have this up for a minute or two though. Get it from the hospital when twins past full of their little memories. Xxx

:hugs:

I had no words at first. Now I must add - Thank you so much for sharing. I know it must've been very hard. You are a beautiful spirit, and I know you will have your take-home baby very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

bluestars said:


> Linds don't say that ! Cramps are normal! No harm in trying a little baby aspirin!
> 
> This is a simba box. I'm only going to have this up for a minute or two though. Get it from the hospital when twins past full of their little memories. Xxx

Oh that is beautiful......just beautiful..... Made me weep a little.

A lovely keepsake.....you'll have your rainbow soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Linds don't say that ! Cramps are normal! No harm in trying a little baby aspirin!
> 
> This is a simba box. I'm only going to have this up for a minute or two though. Get it from the hospital when twins past full of their little memories. Xxx

Blue, what a beautiful way to remember your boys. Thanks for sharing Hun :hugs:

Yeah, I am trying not to worry about the cramps, they are very mild, I had them last time too, who knows. I'm already on baby aspirin... OB recommended it after the mc


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - That was a beautiful poem. Thanks for sharing.

Blue - Yay for confirmed O! I hope FF was accurate. I know the first time I used ovufriend it marked O for a day earlier and then later when I kept charting my data, it changed my O to a day later, which is when I actually thought I ovulated. You never know...Those sites can be tricky little things!

That simba box is beautiful! I am so glad you have such a nice keepsake for your boys.

Lindsay - Agreed, don't worry about the cramps. Should I be worried that my dr did not recommend I take baby aspirin or do anything after the mc? I get worried that maybe something is wrong with me that would be extremely easy to fix but since my dr didn't tell me to do anything then by the time they find out it will be too late. :(

Aleeah - Hope all is going well!

I kept my pregnancy test and I also started taking "baby bump" pictures as soon as I found out. So I have a few of those. I also have my hospital bracelet for when I lost the baby. :( You guys have given me a good idea that perhaps I should print those pics out and put everything together as a keepsake as well.


----------



## bluestars

Thank you girls. Don't think I would have coped the way I have if I didn't have it. Their little foot print is all I have left of them and it reminds me it was all real and not a dream.


I agree with o I think it might have been yesterday. O pain was ridiculously sore. Mucked up temps a few days but if it was yesterday them we caught it then too hehe ! 

Definitely make a keep sake box. It's soo helpful in healing xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Hey all --

Just wanted to let you all know that I might not have internet access until next week. If I have a chance to get online, I will, but I might not get to reply (or I might not be able to get online at all)...so if you don't hear from me that's why! I'm involved in a wedding so it's going to be pretty busy. I'll catch up with you all when it's all over (if not sooner)!


----------



## crysshae

LL - Have fun!

Aleeah - Can't wait to see your baby today! Enjoy your scan! :flower:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I hope you have a wonderful week! I don't think you should be worried at all that your doctor didn't recommend baby asprin. It was only recommended to be due to my medical history (autoimmune condition and prior blood pressure problems that seem to have been related to hormonal birth control). The internal med doctor I was seeing at the womens hospital prior to and during the first pregnancy was on the fence about putting me on it then (but I didn't want to take it at that point), and then the OB (who I only saw after the m/c) said that she thought it might be a good idea... so now I'm taking it. I know what you mean though, it is scary thinking that maybe something could be done, but they don't look into it unless you have 2 or 3 mc's in a row. 


Blue, glad to hear you've got your bases covered regardless of which day O was :thumbup: It's great that you don't have to worry about missing it while you're away!

Aleeah, I hope your scan goes really really well and you have a lovely photo to show us later :) Thinking of you :)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## crysshae

How are you feeling today, Lindsay? 

I'm still confused. I figured not starting my period yesterday would let me know FF had my O date wrong, and I would just change it. I still feel pretty much that way, but TMI....then I had one tiny brown spotting episode yesterday evening. Only on the TP, no bigger than the tip of my thumb. When I wiped again to check, it was just light brown creamy CM, then nothing, nothing at all. I NEVER spot! So I checked my cervix before bed, white creamy CM with very light brown mixed in, and my cervix is turned almost facing up and hard to get to. By my reasoning, if FF has the wrong date, I should be either 11 or 12 DPO today. Tests are BFN. So I just don't know, and I'm going to go insane! :shrug:

Oh...and had some slight AF type cramps yesterday evening and then later what I think were cramps in my cervix....


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, that is rather confusing. I think sometimes FF is not as smart as we hope it might be. How long is your luteal phase usually? Who knows, maybe they're good signs and it's just too early for a bfp? It's so hard to be patient when you just want to know what's going on eh? I guess on the positive side, you should only have a few more days at most before you know one way or the other. 

I'm still feeling quite nauseous and tired. The weekend can't come soon enough! Had a client throw up on me yesterday (he's only 2), and I nearly lost my lunch as well, lol. Thank goodness it was my last client of the day and I could come straight home.


----------



## crysshae

Oh no! That had to be awful. Still happy your symptoms are so strong though!

My LP is usually 13-14 days. On all my charts, it has never been any longer or shorter. If I'm right about O date being off, they say spotting at 10 dpo can be a good sign...so I guess I'll just stay confused a few more days. :dohh:


----------



## bluestars

Aww noo linds haha if I where pregnant id have barfed as well! Poor we thig. You have a strog stomache when your nauseous! 

Crys two week wait is a nightmare! Im just at the begining and convincing myself of all sorts! Haha. Keep up updated mrs !! 

Nina howar you xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

It is with a very heavy heart I update you ladies. It looks like there were 2 tiny babies in there, 1 I lost a while ago by the look of things and the other is only measuring 6 weeks and it should be 8 weeks. 

Last time this happened, I wrote a message on the pregnancy group I was in, I wrote it was ok. People suffer a lot more and statistically one of us had to have a miscarriage as there was 30 of us in the group and I was ok it was me. I was strong and I could cope. But ladies, I'm so sad, I'm not strong anymore. I lost my parents earlier this year (and I haven't come to terms with it, I don't even tell people they're not around) and I thought having my own new family would help me. But now I feel more alone than I ever have.

I've got to go back for a scan next Friday but I know my dates weren't off because of the ovulation tests I got. I'm not so upset about the twin thing, as I know that happens but more there's not even 1 healthy one.

I'll be ok, hey I always am but for now I'm just sad :cry:


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, I am so soo sorry to hear your news hun :cry: I have no words but just want you to know that we will be here for you :hugs: Life is just so unfair sometimes.

You have every right to be sad and you don't need to be strong, you've been through so much. 

Hang in there hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sending lots of hugs


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Aleeah! My heart just sank into my stomach when I read that title. :cry: 

I'm going to be optimistic and ask if they told you what the heart rate was for the baby measuring 6 weeks and hope and pray that that little one just had his/her legs curled up a bit and the measurement was off. :hugs: I so wish I could give you a real hug right now. Emoticons just don't cut it.


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> I'm so sorry, Aleeah! My heart just sank into my stomach when I read that title. :cry:
> 
> I'm going to be optimistic and ask if they told you what the heart rate was for the baby measuring 6 weeks and hope and pray that that little one just had his/her legs curled up a bit and the measurement was off. :hugs: I so wish I could give you a real hug right now. Emoticons just don't cut it.

There was no heartbeat for either. They did say the bigger baby was tiny too, so my dates could be off as they aren't always able to detect the heartbeat this early on (if the baby was 6 weeks) but I KNOW I should be 8 weeks, I know that because we didn't have sex again for ages.

It's ok, I think I'm still mourning my parents and I only vent it through a m/c. More than the babies, I just want my mum back and I need to try and come to terms with that I think. Then I'll be ready to face the world, have more tests and even go private if I feel up for it (hubby's right, we can afford to, so we should). But for now I need to cry, like Lindsay said, just do what feels right.

Thank you ALL so much, I don't intend to leave you, even if I am technically WTT!! We're going to go through everything on this thread, I can tell, including some live births!! So come on girls, hurry up!!!:haha:

xxxxx


----------



## Nina83

Oh Aleeah, I am so so sorry, I wish I had something else to say because that just sounds so empty, but my heart aches for you.
I want to hug you so much ((hug)) This might sound selfish, but this brings me back so many feelings. It's not fair we have to go through this pain ((hugs))


----------



## crysshae

You truly are such a spirit of hope! I know exactly how you feel about losing your mom and wanting her back. 

You will have one of those live births, even if it takes help, I know it. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs A

Oh honey, I'm soooo ever so sorry, I was sooo hoping for you :hugs:

We're always here for you no matter what your status (wtt/ttc)

I'm so very sorry x x. X x x.


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah I am so so so sorry! I just wish icould come cuddle you. 

Im kind of hoping that baby is a bit smaller though as it has been twins. I really do just want to cuddle you! You have been through to much and still remain so positive. You are such a strong strong woman! And we will all be a pillar to hold you there. <3 <3 <3 xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Thank you all lovely ladies so much :hugs:. I'm ok, I've got my appointment in October and I know having answers will help me.

They found a fibroid at the top of my cervix, apparently it was there last time but they didn't tell me. It's not in a place that it would cause me to miscarry, as it's so far away from where the babies have been but it's something to look into as well I guess. 

I feel more optimistic today, life's funny, no matter what happens, nothing can shake the optimism out of me!! :blush: I guess in my head I'm thinking we can get pregnant so easily, all we need help with is keeping the baby growing. OK, so our genes might not fuse together very well, or I might be deficient in something but everything else looks ok. And to me they are all fixable, even if we go for IVF with selected insemination, or I have to take tablets everyday. My appointment in October is with one of the best in the area, so I know I'll be in good hands. Hubby has said he wants to discuss trying again before that appointment but he knows I don't want that chat until we know the next steps for dealing with this now.

It's sad, this is our 4th pregnancy and it's alarming I'd have lost 5 babies with nothing to show for them. BUT I'm also grateful I still have hope, I want to be a mummy and that day will come, I don't know when or how but it'll happen [-o&lt;. And in the meantime I'll carry on knitting and knit a little jumper that I'll stick on the cat...!!! :haha:

You've all been more than amazing and I'm sorry if I've upset anyone by revoking your memories of your losses. Bluestars is right though, knowing you're all there and knowing I can talk to you all has been all the pillar's I need to pick myself up and carry on.:friends:

You're all fantastic, thanks girls xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Anyway, now I've got the soppy stuff out of the way, how is everyone??

*Crysshae* - Any news? Anymore testing?? Exciting!!

*Bluestars* - I noticed your crosshairs turned to dotted lines, mine did that too before the date shifted by a day and then stayed there through the remaining time. So hopefully yours will level out soon too. When are you away?

*Nina* - How are you feeling now hun? Whereabouts in your cycle are you? I hope you're feeling more optimistic now, I'm sure it'll happen soon, might even be this cycle!

*Mrs A* - How are you feeling? Whereabouts are you in your cycle now??

*Lindsay* - I hope the sickness subsides. Any new symptoms? I'm excited for you, hope hubby is fussing you like mad!!

*Literati Love *- Hope you're having a nice time with the wedding and it's not too manic! It's good it's going to take your mind off things and keep you busy though.

xxxx


----------



## bluestars

No Aleeah its you thats amazing ! You make me feel more positive about my own journey. Im so glad you are feeling a little bit more positive today. I really am praying that something good will come for you real soon! Did you say you have another scan next week? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I left the island yesterday. Hoping it will move a day or two this way looks not right where it is. Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> I left the island yesterday. Hoping it will move a day or two this way looks not right where it is. Xxx

Thank you, hope I can help you all too.

I hope you have a nice time if it's that sort of trip? When I go away with work, friends and family always say: "Have a great time" and I think, I'll be working, it's not fun!!

It does look like your crosshairs need to move. Sounds like you got plenty of baby dancing in, so fingers crossed it's enough.

I have a scan next Friday, I wanted it later, as if I miscarry, would prefer to do it naturally again. This may sound weird, but I'm really worried the d&c I had years ago messed me up inside, I couldn't have general anesthetic because of an allergy to one of the medicines and my blood pressure at the time being so unstable, so they gave me something to numb me down there and gas and air. The pain was indescribable! I was literally yanked off the table and nearly fell to the floor with them trying to remove everything and I'm SO worried they've damaged me. I know I'm probably worrying over nothing but it would be good to get an answer when they do the tests in October.

Hubby just popped out and brought me back a HUGE chocolate eclair, I'm REALLY happy now!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Well im currently on the way to get a lump removed from my mouth. But in off the island for 10days so it will be a social visit as well. Sounds bad but geting a hosp appointment throgh isnt so bad as the flights to the appointment are paid for so I just take a few extra days (weeks) before I return haha

I understand what you mean. Woman have been mcing aince we began and 9/10 manage ok with it with medical help. I seen giving birth was the last thing I could do for the boys. Thenpain helped take the pain away from my heart. But im not 100% that this pregnancy is over for you. I do think that your not as far as you think and you got your bfp so early because its twins. Twins can sometimes be smaller than they should mine where before they passed but I had a rare tein pregnancy. 

Aleeah your hubbie sounds epic! I didnt even get a card for our anniversary. .. thing OH feels bad about it now. So planning a trip to icela d in dec to see northern lights and whale watching (thats more for him.. they scare the life out of me) haha xxx


----------



## bluestars

P.s I think O was sunday monday! With the o pain I think I had xxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - You are an awesome source of inspiration and so full of optimism. I pray everything turns out wonderfully for you. I'm with Blue and holding out hope for you on this pregnancy still. 

Blue - I think it was Monday. If you'd been able to temp yesterday, it would have probably changed it for you. Fingers crossed for an anniversary conception BFP. 

AFM - AF showed today. So the way FF has it, my follicular phase was short this cycle, and my LP was long, although I did have 1 tiny spotting episode each of the last 2 days, which I never have, and the first spotting day would've been when AF usually arrives. The cramps started that first spotting day too, and I never have cramps until the day of AF, so I'm hoping that means I had plenty of progesterone that just didn't want to let go...as my temps did seem to stay pretty high this time around until the spotting started. So...on to a new cycle and to see what's in store! 

How is everyone today? :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, you are amazing. I've been thinking about you lots and am glad to hear you're feeling a little better and that your hubby is looking after you :) Chocolate always helps doesn't it! That's good that you still have your appointment in October, hopefully they can provide some answers and help you on your way to your take home baby :) Your poor cat, I'm trying to imagine a cat in a jumper, lol. 

Blue, I think you can manually change O date on FF... not sure how, but I think I've seen it somewhere... I hope you have a nice trip, especially the social visit part :) Makes sense that you would extend the trip if it was paid for anyway. Iceland sounds amazing. Why are you scared of whales? lol 

Crys, sorry to hear AF got you, hopefully she packs her bags and leaves for 9 months after this :) 

I'm feeling about the same, no new symptoms to report. And yes, hubby has been wonderful and is looking after me :) Keeps checking in about what I might feel like eating for dinner, lol. Half the time I have no idea (fruit is about the only thing that appeals right now) but fortunately he's become quite good at guessing.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay is right. You can change your date. Underneath your stats, it says Tuning/Override. Click that, and change the date and coverline. Seems like FF is rethinking since they changed to dotted lines, so it may change it for you in the next day or two. 

Thanks, Lindsay. Me too!

Sounds like your hubby is doing really well. I'm glad he's taking good care of you.


----------



## Mrs A

Im on cd16 with still a light flow. Getting bored of wearing pads if I'm honest, they're rank.

Wish i was n cd1 so I can start using my cbfm!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello just checking in for a minute. 

Aleeah, words cannot describe how sorry I am for your loss. :( I cannot even imagine going through what you are going through for the 4th time. I know you do not feel strong anymore, and that is completely understandable, but what I see is that you are so incredibly strong for getting through this! I hope we can be of some encouragement to you as you struggle through this horrible period of grief, disappointment and hurt. Please let me know if there's anything we can do to make you feel any better. I know you will get your take home baby eventually and you are right that it is positive that you can get pregnant so easily. Hopefully your appointment in October will provide you with some answers and hopefully with a little help your next pregnancy will finally be your angel baby! In the mean time, we will stick with you 100% of the way! You are an amazing person and are going to be an amazing mom (And already are, to your angel babies)! 

In other news, AF arrived today. Crys, my temps also stayed quite high right up until the end. I actually couldn't temp today because I forgot to pack my thermometer so I still don't know how much my temp drops on the first day of AF. But I agree our hormones are probably extra strong from the m/c and hopefully this next cycle is our BFP! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Sorry I don't have time to respond to all of you! Ttyl


----------



## bluestars

Will have a fiddle about with ff and see if I can chage o.

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - How did your procedure go, Blue? Hope it went well. 

LL - Congratulations on AF! Still sounds strange saying that. Good luck trying this cycle!

Mrs A - I know what you mean. Pads are the WORST!


----------



## bluestars

Well they ran two hours behaviour nd and then "didnt have time" when I went in for it! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I have ff on my phone. Any idea in how to change o date on that? Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

bluestars said:


> I have ff on my phone. Any idea in how to change o date on that? Xxx

Take out your ewcm after the day you think you ovulated.
Or take out all the pos opk's before the day before you think you o'd 
Slightly increase the temp of the day after you o'd


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah- Nat says she is so sorry to hear about your news and she hopes your ok. How are you feeling today?

Thanks mrs A. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - That stinks. Did they reschedule you? 

I'm not sure how to override on your phone. I'll look around on it when I get the chance. It's most likely somewhere under details, I would think. You can definitely see your pattern with that higher temp today. :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Procedure rescheduled for today. Kicked up hell because they made me fly all the way over to the mainland to sit in a waiting area for 2 hours. So they squeezed me in today. Just about to leave now. Just shows you though if you wait 6-12 weeks for an appointment and they are ablw to squeeze people on next day xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sure does seem off, doesn't it? I'm glad they were able to get you in though. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Aleeah

*Bluestars* - I'm glad they managed to reschedule you, terrible they told you they couldn't see you initially, especially have flown all that way :growlmad:. Sounds like a great idea though using the visit for other things, also should help pass the days of the dreaded two week wait!:thumbup:

*Nat* - I'm feeling more hopeful now, thank you for asking. I hope you're doing well too? You must be gearing up for ovulation soon, good luck with whatever you decide to do, try or wait :flower: xx

*Literati Love* - Thank you so much for your kind and touching words:hugs:. Everyone on here has been so supportive, I honestly don't know what I'd do without you ladies. 

I hope AF arriving doesn't spoil the wedding or anything but it's good news (for once!) hopefully you've now started your cycle for your take home baby.:happydance:

*Mrs A* - I totally sympathise with you about the pads. It's horrible wearing them and (TMI!) I always think I can smell them!! :blush: No-one else ever can but I always feel self concious, I hope you won't need them for the next 9 months very soon!:happydance:

*Crysshae* - Sorry AF got you, her image here as the witch :witch: is very appropriate!! Fingers crossed this is your take home baby cycle. Are you planning to do anything differently this cycle?

*Lindsay* - I promise if I ever get this jumper done to post a pic of my cat wearing it. I only took up knitting recently, so I'm not exactly good or very fast at it!:wacko: So sweet your hubby's looking after you, remember to take full advantage, after all you are carrying his baby and growing it and nurturing it!:winkwink: Keeping up with the fruit is good too.

*Nina* - How are you doing?x

So update from me, I don't feel any different, still a little sick and now have a slight lower back pain but otherwise nothing. I didn't take my prenatals or anything on Wednesday as thought there was no point with losing the baby. But now feel there's still a tiny weeny bit of hope I guess, so I should carry on taking them just in case. Although I know in my heart it's too late. I'm ok with whatever outcome we have though.

xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I don't have any plans for anything different at this point, other than bossing DH around if he gets worn out at work during the right time. :haha:

I understand your feelings and thinking what's the point...but either way, keep taking those vitamins all the way through, that way you've got your folate or folic acid and your body is prepared for either outcome, taking care of baby or TTC again. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Mrs A, I'm with you, pads suck!! I never buy them, and when I had to have the d&c they couldn't do it the first day because an emergency came in, so they sent me home at about 10:30 at night and we had to come back the next morning. Anyway, I was terrified that I would start to miscarry that night as we didn't have any pads so I made hubby drive all over the city trying to find a 24 hour pharmacy so we could pick some up, lol. Poor guy also had to go in himself because I was a blubbering mess, lol. I can laugh about it now, but in the moment it wasn't funny.

Blue, glad to hear you kicked up a little hell they got you in for your procedure. I hope it wasn't too unpleasant. Your chart is definitely looking like you ovulated on the monday :)

Aleeah, I agree with Crys, either way the vitamins are a good thing :hugs: I will look forward to the picture of your cat wearing the jumper some day. My dog has a sweater and she actually really likes it in the winter...along with being "tucked in" under a blanket (well, she likes being tucked under a blanket all year long, lol). She's got such short hair I think she gets cold easily. 

Crys, lol, I always forewarned my husband about the week he should be careful not to get too tired at work, haha. 

Nina, how are you doing?

I'm feeling a little better today after a good night's sleep (finally!!). I hope it lasts at least until 5 pm because I've got a really busy day at work. Hope the rest of you lades have a great day :)


----------



## crysshae

Lol. My Emmi always liked her sweater too, until she lost one of her front legs to a fracture, and the sweater would turn on her. So now she just cuddles up on pillows or blankets. I like to watch her tuck herself in when she's truly cold and wants under the covers. She will nose that blanket and pull and tug. She's so funny. 

I'm glad you got a good night's sleep! Don't work too hard.


----------



## bluestars

Procedure went well mouth very sore 10 stitches! Who knew you could fit 10 on your lip! Ouch. 

Im very looking forward to see this cat in a jumper ! Get knitting ! Haha! 

Glad your doing good linds!

Nina how are you doing ? 

Visiting is distracting me from two week wait. Trying not think about it and get my hopes up and just see what happens. Getting twinged and sometimes think my breasts are tender but I think its in my head haha!


----------



## Nina83

Hello from the new house! : ))))
Whew, I don't want to move again for a LONG time! TOO MUCH TO CATCH UP ON HERE ;)

Aleeah, You are so positive, this isn't fair it's happening to you. You are my inspiration <3 You will be a wonderful mom so very soon <3

Nat- where ARE YOU?! ;) Come back!

Everyone else- I read everything you all wrote, it's so hard when you miss so much! Love you all so much, and will slowly catch up some more tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs A

Nat won't be back Hun. X


----------



## bluestars

Wwwooooooow nina welcome back !! Hope new house is making you feel at home ! Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Not wanting to get my hopes up... But I *think* I've stopped bleeding.....
Hopefully it won't prove me wrong and come back later. Xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, that's really cute that your dog does that. Mine has never figured out how to tuck herself in, but instead will sit and gaze longingly between the blanket and whoever is home... if that doesn't work, she starts whining, lol.

Blue, really glad to hear your procedure went well! Ouch, 10 stitches on your lip!!! Glad to hear you've got something to distract you from the two week wait. Twinges and sore breasts could be a good sign.... how many dpo do you think you are now? I started getting cramps/twinges at 5 dpo ;)

Welcome back Nina! How are you enjoying the new house?

Mrs A, that's good news that you've stopped bleeding! Fingers crossed it stays that way

Aleeah, how are you doing? I hope you're hanging in there hun :hugs:

LL, hope you're enjoying the wedding!

As for me, I'm really glad it's the weekend. Feeling pretty rough with the nausea and fatigue... although I suppose that's par for the course. Have had a sore back the last couple days and that along with the uncomfortable feeling in my pelvic area makes me kinda nervous, but hubby keeps reminding me I felt the same way last time, and everything was still fine at this point. I have a doctors appointment on wednesday so I will mention it then. I hope you all have a great weekend :)


----------



## bluestars

Well I think I O'd on monday so I'd be 5dpo today too haha.i had aches and pains round that area at that time linds and midwife said its all natural. Its due to the hormone changes and the uterus changing to ready for a nine month lodger!!


Mrs A- fingers crossed thats it over for you! :D 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Well I think I O'd on monday so I'd be 5dpo today too haha.i had aches and pains round that area at that time linds and midwife said its all natural. Its due to the hormone changes and the uterus changing to ready for a nine month lodger!!
> 
> 
> Mrs A- fingers crossed thats it over for you! :D
> 
> Xxx

Well, I've got my fingers crossed for you Blue! Are you going to test early or wait to see if AF is late?

Thanks for the reassurance, I hope that's what it is. My back is feeling better this morning and I am planning another lazy day, lol. 

How is everyone else doing? It's very quiet in here this weekend, hopefully everyone is out enjoying themselves :)


----------



## Mrs A

Hey girls, fx for you blue.
Lynsey, hope the nausea bogs off.

I'm slightly spotting brown again, but have updated my journal x


----------



## bluestars

Aww hopefully thats a one off mrs A!
Glad your back feela better linds. Think I'll try wait till AF is due. I never can Manage to hold off though. 

Aleeah how are you? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hello Ladies,

Been trying to keep busy over the weekend and was, lots of cooking and going out!:wacko:

*Bluestars* - Your procedure doesn't sound good, 10 stitches!! You're very brave!! And hey missy, how good is your chart looking?! I've been trying to keep up with everyone's posts on my phone and even on my phone your chart in your sig looked A-M-A-Z-I-N-G :thumbup:!!! When will you be testing?!?! Bring on the testing countdown!!:happydance:

*Mrs A* - So sorry the damn witch won't leave you alone, just try and take it easy. I always find bleeding passes a lot quicker if I rest a lot.:hugs: Literally, sit up and watch DVDs! Hope it passes soon, so you can start to look forwards, it's a pain, as it's hard to look forwards when you're still bleeding, so I understand your frustration.:wacko:

*Nina* - Woo Hoo for the house move!!:happydance: I'm so jealous, I'd love to move house but we just can't seem to be able to time it right at the moment. It's so exciting when you move, it's weird, I hate the moving but love the unpacking!!:haha:

*Lindsay* - The aches and pains are normal, I had them a lot with the last pregnancy at 4 weeks and the little bean grew fine until 7 weeks. I didn't get as many this time but I guess that was because everything had already previously stretched so recently. Almost glad you've still got nausea (sorry!!:blush:) as it means everything's progressing!! Let us know how your appointment at the docs goes, not long till your scan now, exciting!!:happydance:

*Crysshae* - Have you managed to send the witch packing on a long long holiday?! You've done it before, so carrying on doing the same thing is probably a good thing, if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it hey!:winkwink:

*Literati Love* - Hope the wedding was fun? Let us know how you got on x

So update from me, I think my body is in complete denial and so is my husband! My uterus has started to jut out now, which is weird, as it's never done that before. I've also been retching down the toilet this morning, which again I've never had and I'm peeing lots (twice a night even!). Boobs are still big but a lot less sore now. And no other cramps or bleeding or anything. So in short getting lots of mixed signals! Hubby thinks I'm still pregnant and is treating me so, whereas I guess now I'm confused. I'm worried I want it so bad :cry: I'm forcing everything to carry on as before. I don't want the scan on Friday, as don't want the finality of it all:nope:. I doubt it's even possible to implant 2 weeks after ovulation but I'm praying mighty hard it is and it's what's happened!![-o&lt;

xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Been trying to keep busy over the weekend and was, lots of cooking and going out!:wacko:
> 
> *Bluestars* - Your procedure doesn't sound good, 10 stitches!! You're very brave!! And hey missy, how good is your chart looking?! I've been trying to keep up with everyone's posts on my phone and even on my phone your chart in your sig looked A-M-A-Z-I-N-G :thumbup:!!! When will you be testing?!?! Bring on the testing countdown!!:happydance:
> 
> *Mrs A* - So sorry the damn witch won't leave you alone, just try and take it easy. I always find bleeding passes a lot quicker if I rest a lot.:hugs: Literally, sit up and watch DVDs! Hope it passes soon, so you can start to look forwards, it's a pain, as it's hard to look forwards when you're still bleeding, so I understand your frustration.:wacko:
> 
> *Nina* - Woo Hoo for the house move!!:happydance: I'm so jealous, I'd love to move house but we just can't seem to be able to time it right at the moment. It's so exciting when you move, it's weird, I hate the moving but love the unpacking!!:haha:
> 
> *Lindsay* - The aches and pains are normal, I had them a lot with the last pregnancy at 4 weeks and the little bean grew fine until 7 weeks. I didn't get as many this time but I guess that was because everything had already previously stretched so recently. Almost glad you've still got nausea (sorry!!:blush:) as it means everything's progressing!! Let us know how your appointment at the docs goes, not long till your scan now, exciting!!:happydance:
> 
> *Crysshae* - Have you managed to send the witch packing on a long long holiday?! You've done it before, so carrying on doing the same thing is probably a good thing, if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it hey!:winkwink:
> 
> *Literati Love* - Hope the wedding was fun? Let us know how you got on x
> 
> So update from me, I think my body is in complete denial and so is my husband! My uterus has started to jut out now, which is weird, as it's never done that before. I've also been retching down the toilet this morning, which again I've never had and I'm peeing lots (twice a night even!). Boobs are still big but a lot less sore now. And no other cramps or bleeding or anything. So in short getting lots of mixed signals! Hubby thinks I'm still pregnant and is treating me so, whereas I guess now I'm confused. I'm worried I want it so bad :cry: I'm forcing everything to carry on as before. I don't want the scan on Friday, as don't want the finality of it all:nope:. I doubt it's even possible to implant 2 weeks after ovulation but I'm praying mighty hard it is and it's what's happened!![-o&lt;
> 
> xxxx


Hey Hun,lf it means anything, I have a really good feeling about your scan on Friday for you. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

I really dont think this pregnancy is over for you Aleeah! I think im omly 7dpo today will wait another couple of days and see if witch is going to show. Been a little crampy last couple of days breast have been tingly and sometime sensitive. Sorry for tmi but discharge is not dry as it normally is but its sticky... dunno what it should be like. Not letting myself get carried away though. well im trying ! 
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

bluestars said:


> I really dont think this pregnancy is over for you Aleeah! I think im omly 7dpo today will wait another couple of days and see if witch is going to show. Been a little crampy last couple of days breast have been tingly and sometime sensitive. Sorry for tmi but discharge is not dry as it normally is but its sticky... dunno what it should be like. Not letting myself get carried away though. well im trying !
> Xxxx

Your chart looks A.....mazing!


----------



## bluestars

It didnt look to bad last month either. Haha Id love to be pregnant this month xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Mrs A said:


> Hey Hun,lf it means anything, I have a really good feeling about your scan on Friday for you. :flower:

Thank you so much Mrs A, I'm praying so hard right now...!xx



bluestars said:


> I really dont think this pregnancy is over for you Aleeah! I think im omly 7dpo today will wait another couple of days and see if witch is going to show. Been a little crampy last couple of days breast have been tingly and sometime sensitive. Sorry for tmi but discharge is not dry as it normally is but its sticky... dunno what it should be like. Not letting myself get carried away though. well im trying !
> Xxxx

Thanks Bluestars! If it's not over, I think I'll cry tears of joy and anger for how I've felt this last week!! I do have a tilted uterus and that makes scans etc harder, so just hoping they didn't do a good job of taking measurements.:haha: They took more than twice as long last time and there was only 1 baby, not sure why she was in and out so quick this time. Who knows, nothing like clutching at straws (that are micro small!!).:wacko:

The discharge could be a VERY good sign!!:happydance: I had tonnes of it with both my BFP's this year, that's what made me think I might be pregnant!! As normally it's like the sahara desert up there approaching AF!!:blush::haha:

XX


----------



## bluestars

Im the same aleeah. Was it sticky or was it really runny? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Im the same aleeah. Was it sticky or was it really runny? Xxx

It was sticky but at times there was a lot of it, I went to the bathroom to check many times expecting AF had come early as I felt wet down there!! (sorry if that's tmi!!!).

Fingers and toes crossed for you Blue xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I hope you were able to rest up over the weekend. I'm glad your symptoms are so strong!

Aleeah - I have so much hope for you! Wonderful wonderful symptoms starting up! I've read about women with a tilted uterus being told their baby was too small and there was no heartbeat and then going in a week or so later to find baby measuring perfectly with a good heartbeat. Something about the tiny ones being really hard to see in a tilted uterus. 

Mrs A - When I thought my bleeding had stopped, I had a couple more days of just a few brown spotting episodes. I hope that means it's on its way out very soon for you. 

Blue - Lots of CM is a fabulous sign, and if you never have tingly breasts on BFN cycles, that's a great sign too! Fingers and toes crossed!

LL - Hope the wedding was fun, and AF didn't get you down. 

Nina - Glad you got everything moved! Congratulations on your new house!

AFM - AF should be going away today and will be on to trying this month!


----------



## bluestars

Its sticky too aleeah. Definately feel less comfortable this month! Nina how are you? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, you chart looks great! :dust:
Aleeah- I think you'll be getting a happy surprise this Friday <3

AFM- Yeast infection :( CD8, took a tablet last night and think I'll skip the next two, and start BD tomorrow. I'm already less itchy (TMI!) and is it possible to get CM while having a YI? Because I am more wet than usual. It's all just yucky. I hate YI, I blame the hormonal change now. Last time I got one was the cycle I got pregnant. Oh well.


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, I"m going to keep my fingers and toes crossed for you for friday!! I really hope you get a happy surprise! All those symptoms are promising! I too have read stories about people being told there babies were too small or no heartbeat and then gone back to find everything was fine. I hope you will be another one of those stories :) Yes, I am kinda happy about the nausea, it reassures me a little bit. I had a dream about something gross last night (can't remember what) and woke up heaving, lol

Blue, your chart is looking really good! More discharge than normal is also a great sign :) Can't wait for you to start testing.

Crys, glad to hear AF is on her way out :) Yep, I did have a relaxing weekend. Saturday and Sunday involved taking the dog for a walk, lying on the couch watching tv, and having an afternoon nap, lol. Good thing there wasn't too much that needed doing.

Nina, hope the yeast infection clears up quickly!

Mrs A, I hope the brown spotting has stopped!

AFM, I'm hoping the nausea stays at bay while I'm at work. I go to client's houses and am getting kinda worried about throwing up at someone's house.... I really hope that doesn't happen!


----------



## Mrs A

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah, I"m going to keep my fingers and toes crossed for you for friday!! I really hope you get a happy surprise! All those symptoms are promising! I too have read stories about people being told there babies were too small or no heartbeat and then gone back to find everything was fine. I hope you will be another one of those stories :) Yes, I am kinda happy about the nausea, it reassures me a little bit. I had a dream about something gross last night (can't remember what) and woke up heaving, lol
> 
> Blue, your chart is looking really good! More discharge than normal is also a great sign :) Can't wait for you to start testing.
> 
> Crys, glad to hear AF is on her way out :) Yep, I did have a relaxing weekend. Saturday and Sunday involved taking the dog for a walk, lying on the couch watching tv, and having an afternoon nap, lol. Good thing there wasn't too much that needed doing.
> 
> Nina, hope the yeast infection clears up quickly!
> 
> Mrs A, I hope the brown spotting has stopped!
> 
> AFM, I'm hoping the nausea stays at bay while I'm at work. I go to client's houses and am getting kinda worried about throwing up at someone's house.... I really hope that doesn't happen!

Had a tissues looking loss this morning, and have been non stop quite heavy bleeding since....
Going to get my bloods tomorrow, so will mention it, it's now been 3weeks since my d&c


----------



## Lindsay109

Good idea to mention that to the doc Mrs A, I was told to expect "period like" bleeding for up to 2 weeks and that if it lasted longer, to call the doc. Perhaps there was a little bit of something retained and you are just passing it now. Hopefully it settles down soon!


----------



## Mrs A

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah, I"m going to keep my fingers and toes crossed for you for friday!! I really hope you get a happy surprise! All those symptoms are promising! I too have read stories about people being told there babies were too small or no heartbeat and then gone back to find everything was fine. I hope you will be another one of those stories :) Yes, I am kinda happy about the nausea, it reassures me a little bit. I had a dream about something gross last night (can't remember what) and woke up heaving, lol
> 
> Blue, your chart is looking really good! More discharge than normal is also a great sign :) Can't wait for you to start testing.
> 
> Crys, glad to hear AF is on her way out :) Yep, I did have a relaxing weekend. Saturday and Sunday involved taking the dog for a walk, lying on the couch watching tv, and having an afternoon nap, lol. Good thing there wasn't too much that needed doing.
> 
> Nina, hope the yeast infection clears up quickly!
> 
> Mrs A, I hope the brown spotting has stopped!
> 
> AFM, I'm hoping the nausea stays at bay while I'm at work. I go to client's houses and am getting kinda worried about throwing up at someone's house.... I really hope that doesn't happen!




Lindsay109 said:


> Good idea to mention that to the doc Mrs A, I was told to expect "period like" bleeding for up to 2 weeks and that if it lasted longer, to call the doc. Perhaps there was a little bit of something retained and you are just passing it now. Hopefully it settles down soon!

Yeah, I'm hoping so.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Been trying to keep busy over the weekend and was, lots of cooking and going out!:wacko:
> 
> *Bluestars* - Your procedure doesn't sound good, 10 stitches!! You're very brave!! And hey missy, how good is your chart looking?! I've been trying to keep up with everyone's posts on my phone and even on my phone your chart in your sig looked A-M-A-Z-I-N-G :thumbup:!!! When will you be testing?!?! Bring on the testing countdown!!:happydance:
> 
> *Mrs A* - So sorry the damn witch won't leave you alone, just try and take it easy. I always find bleeding passes a lot quicker if I rest a lot.:hugs: Literally, sit up and watch DVDs! Hope it passes soon, so you can start to look forwards, it's a pain, as it's hard to look forwards when you're still bleeding, so I understand your frustration.:wacko:
> 
> *Nina* - Woo Hoo for the house move!!:happydance: I'm so jealous, I'd love to move house but we just can't seem to be able to time it right at the moment. It's so exciting when you move, it's weird, I hate the moving but love the unpacking!!:haha:
> 
> *Lindsay* - The aches and pains are normal, I had them a lot with the last pregnancy at 4 weeks and the little bean grew fine until 7 weeks. I didn't get as many this time but I guess that was because everything had already previously stretched so recently. Almost glad you've still got nausea (sorry!!:blush:) as it means everything's progressing!! Let us know how your appointment at the docs goes, not long till your scan now, exciting!!:happydance:
> 
> *Crysshae* - Have you managed to send the witch packing on a long long holiday?! You've done it before, so carrying on doing the same thing is probably a good thing, if it ain't broke, don't try and fix it hey!:winkwink:
> 
> *Literati Love* - Hope the wedding was fun? Let us know how you got on x
> 
> So update from me, I think my body is in complete denial and so is my husband! My uterus has started to jut out now, which is weird, as it's never done that before. I've also been retching down the toilet this morning, which again I've never had and I'm peeing lots (twice a night even!). Boobs are still big but a lot less sore now. And no other cramps or bleeding or anything. So in short getting lots of mixed signals! Hubby thinks I'm still pregnant and is treating me so, whereas I guess now I'm confused. I'm worried I want it so bad :cry: I'm forcing everything to carry on as before. I don't want the scan on Friday, as don't want the finality of it all:nope:. I doubt it's even possible to implant 2 weeks after ovulation but I'm praying mighty hard it is and it's what's happened!![-o&lt;
> 
> xxxx

Aleeah - The wedding was lots of fun! I managed to have a good time, although I was a little bit less wanting to be around people because of AF. But that's all right! 

That is weird about you having all these symptoms now! Now, I will mention that I did have increased morning sickness for 2 days after I found out I'd lost my baby... however, my symptoms did not persist and my stomach definitely didn't start jutting out! So I really, really hope that those symptoms are a great sign and that they made a mistake and your baby is okay! When can you find out? Are they doing another scan/testing your levels? Have you had any bleeding? And by tilted uterus, do you mean you have a retroverted uterus, or is that something else? Because I know I have a retroverted uterus and I really do not want to have any mistakes with my next ultrasound! *paranoid* 

Blue - Your chart *does* look good, but I know what you mean...the cycle I wasn't even trying my chart looked pretty promising. But at least that probably means we have lots of hormones which is great for sustaining a pregnancy! I really hope this is your month! I feel very hopeful for you. 

Crys - Thanks! AF is always a drag, but I managed to mostly ignore it. How are you doing? 



Nina83 said:


> Blue, you chart looks great! :dust:
> Aleeah- I think you'll be getting a happy surprise this Friday <3
> 
> 
> Nina - That is *awful* that you have a yeast infection! I haven't had one in a few years, but when I did I had a cluster of 3 or 4 of them within a few months and I absolutely hated every minute of it. Is it safe to use the treatment while TTC? I agree it is probably the hormonal changes to blame. I hope it heals up soon and does not interfere with BDing!
> 
> Lindsay - I definitely hope you don't get sick at work! That would be horrifying to throw up at someone's house (or at work in general). What do you do for a living? I do hope your nausea stays at bay, but I really am so pleased by your strong symptoms! I am certain this means your baby is here to stay! Before you know it, your first tri will be over and the nausea will just be a distant memory!
> 
> So, even thought it is only CD5, AF appears to have already ended! I am having the tiniest bit of spotting, but it barely counts as anything. I found that days 2 and 3 were EXTREMELY heavy (much heavier than usual), and I had cramps, but my cramps were not as bad as usual and AF has definitely been way shorter than usual! So that is certainly nice!
> 
> Our pre-seed arrived in the mail today so I am excited to try that out! My plan is to start BDing every other day effective today or tomorrow (whenever I can get DH into bed...he is a bit overtired today so might not happen) and then as soon as I get EWCM I will start BDing every day, and continue until the day after ovulation. I hope it works!


----------



## bluestars

LL - glad Af is finally stopping for you. I get a bit like that when im on it too. I had yeast infextion at the very begining of my last pregnancy and was treated and everything was fine. I think some treatments are safe. 

Finally FF has decided also that I have ovulated of cd 15!!! Even though i have been super busy I stoll feel like this two week wait is dragging in!!! 

How is everyone else doing today? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue- Yay for crosshairs!!! 

LL, I used to get YI every month, it was awful. I started going to a naturopathic and she put me on the candida diet. 4 months I managed to stay on it, which kept it away for almost 2 years! Like I said, last time I got it was when I was in the TWW and pregnant.
I read that it is safe to use the tablets while TTC, and that the only thing that can interfere is the YI itself- which might kill the sperm before it gets anywhere. Bummer.
I've always gotten YI right before AF, never right after. I wonder what it means.


----------



## Mrs A

bluestars said:


> LL - glad Af is finally stopping for you. I get a bit like that when im on it too. I had yeast infextion at the very begining of my last pregnancy and was treated and everything was fine. I think some treatments are safe.
> 
> Finally FF has decided also that I have ovulated of cd 15!!! Even though i have been super busy I stoll feel like this two week wait is dragging in!!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing today? Xxxx

YAy for right crosshairs, I still think you are so up the duff, your chart looks amazing x x


----------



## Aleeah

Hi Ladies,

*Literati Love* - I know it's not nice having AF when there's something as big as a wedding going on but so glad it's over and you're onto your next cycle, exciting!! We loosely stuck to the SMEP method when we conceived last month and there's so many positive stories about it, if you can stick to it, I'm sure it'll help you get that lovely BFP soon.

*Nina* - I'm so sorry you've suffered with YI's. I've had 1 once before and it was a terrible experience, so I can sympathise with you, remembering back, it was the cycle I got pregnant and I had it over ovulation I'm sure, so hopefully still possible. It was just very uncomfortable doing the deed.

*Bluestars* - Glad FF has moved your date and your temps look to be climbing nicely!! 8 dpo, eek, exciting!!!

*Crysshae* - I hope you've managed to shift the witch on? Exciting times for new cycle... I'll keep an eye on your temps too, love looking at charts at the moment for some reason!

*Lindsay* - Hope the nausea stays at bay somewhat, and you don't have any sickness at any clients houses but hey, you've a very GOOD excuse for it at least! Most of them have probably been sick for lessor reasons too at some point (over indulgence in alcohol etc etc!).

*Mrs A *- Hope the doctor's appointment went well? Definitely bring it up. Although I had a natural miscarriage last time, I still had some lodged at the entrance of the cervix, this was causing heavy bleeding, constantly for 3 days. When I got it checked, they simply had a look and managed to gently get it out and the bleeding stopped instantly. So you might have something that can be simply fixed and you shouldn't have to suffer, plus they can at least rule out anything more serious with an examination. 

Today I woke up and it hit me, I now believe I'm having a MMC. There've been tears and sadness but I now think I am ready for Friday and all that the following days bring with them. I still have all the pregnancy symptoms but I guess I now don't believe I could be that tiny minority that have good outcomes, odds are stacked against me, I should just accept that and I have. Main thing is, I'm ok with it now.


xxxx


----------



## crysshae

LL - Good luck this cycle!

Nina - Make sure your DH doesn't have a yeast infection. They don't usually have symptoms but can keep giving it back to you. Maybe he should be treated too?? Having recurrent YIs is not something you should have to live with just because of hormones. 

Blue - Woohoo for 8 dpo and a lovely chart! When are you gonna test?

Mrs A - Let us know what they tell you at your visit today. 

Lindsay - Hope you're doing well today. 

Aleeah - I so hope you're wrong. :hugs:

AFM - CD6, AF gone, time to get busy. :blush: Lol!


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> LL - Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Nina - Make sure your DH doesn't have a yeast infection. They don't usually have symptoms but can keep giving it back to you. Maybe he should be treated too?? Having recurrent YIs is not something you should have to live with just because of hormones.
> 
> Blue - Woohoo for 8 dpo and a lovely chart! When are you gonna test?
> 
> Mrs A - Let us know what they tell you at your visit today.
> 
> Lindsay - Hope you're doing well today.
> 
> Aleeah - I so hope you're wrong. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - CD6, AF gone, time to get busy. :blush: Lol!

crysshea- we're cycle buddies again, whoo-hoo! Bump buddies next time though, kapish?

I actually thought DH might have it, more that I gave it to him and now he gave it back. But I haven't had it in such a long time, I think I'll just have to cut the sugar a bit more. He was kind of insulted I brought it up. Ugh, guys and their ego!
It started over the weekend when we moved, there was a lot of sweating going on and not showering, so that didn't help at all.


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> *Literati Love* - I know it's not nice having AF when there's something as big as a wedding going on but so glad it's over and you're onto your next cycle, exciting!! We loosely stuck to the SMEP method when we conceived last month and there's so many positive stories about it, if you can stick to it, I'm sure it'll help you get that lovely BFP soon.
> 
> *Nina* - I'm so sorry you've suffered with YI's. I've had 1 once before and it was a terrible experience, so I can sympathise with you, remembering back, it was the cycle I got pregnant and I had it over ovulation I'm sure, so hopefully still possible. It was just very uncomfortable doing the deed.
> 
> *Bluestars* - Glad FF has moved your date and your temps look to be climbing nicely!! 8 dpo, eek, exciting!!!
> 
> *Crysshae* - I hope you've managed to shift the witch on? Exciting times for new cycle... I'll keep an eye on your temps too, love looking at charts at the moment for some reason!
> 
> *Lindsay* - Hope the nausea stays at bay somewhat, and you don't have any sickness at any clients houses but hey, you've a very GOOD excuse for it at least! Most of them have probably been sick for lessor reasons too at some point (over indulgence in alcohol etc etc!).
> 
> *Mrs A *- Hope the doctor's appointment went well? Definitely bring it up. Although I had a natural miscarriage last time, I still had some lodged at the entrance of the cervix, this was causing heavy bleeding, constantly for 3 days. When I got it checked, they simply had a look and managed to gently get it out and the bleeding stopped instantly. So you might have something that can be simply fixed and you shouldn't have to suffer, plus they can at least rule out anything more serious with an examination.
> 
> Today I woke up and it hit me, I now believe I'm having a MMC. There've been tears and sadness but I now think I am ready for Friday and all that the following days bring with them. I still have all the pregnancy symptoms but I guess I now don't believe I could be that tiny minority that have good outcomes, odds are stacked against me, I should just accept that and I have. Main thing is, I'm ok with it now.
> 
> 
> xxxx

massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah if I where there with you I'd huge so tight! So sorry uour feeling less possitive today and hope your wait to friday isnt too bad. 

Im not getting my hopes up on pregnancy. I hate peeing on a stick and seeing neg. And if I am honest I have poas yesterday and the day before and both neg. (Not fmu though)

This tww drives me mad!!!!

Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Nina83 said:


> crysshea- we're cycle buddies again, whoo-hoo! Bump buddies next time though, kapish?
> 
> I actually thought DH might have it, more that I gave it to him and now he gave it back. But I haven't had it in such a long time, I think I'll just have to cut the sugar a bit more. He was kind of insulted I brought it up. Ugh, guys and their ego!
> It started over the weekend when we moved, there was a lot of sweating going on and not showering, so that didn't help at all.

Kapish! Lol. Love that plan!

Well, hopefully he doesn't have it then, and you'll get over it quickly and not have anymore. 



bluestars said:


> Aleeah if I where there with you I'd huge so tight! So sorry uour feeling less possitive today and hope your wait to friday isnt too bad.
> 
> Im not getting my hopes up on pregnancy. I hate peeing on a stick and seeing neg. And if I am honest I have poas yesterday and the day before and both neg. (Not fmu though)
> 
> This tww drives me mad!!!!
> 
> Xxxx

I hate POAS too, but I do it just the same as you. No matter how much I try to talk myself out of it even. Addicted! :shrug: 8 DPO is way early to get a BFP for any time of day urine. :flower:


----------



## Nina83

isn't it amazing how one day you POAS and there's nothing there and then the next day there is? 
Only now I realize how AMAZING it actually is. One day there's nothing in there, the next- a miracle. I can't wait to experience it again!


----------



## bluestars

I know. I just sometimes get that no i really think im pregnant and HAVE to pee on a stick and expect a pos. But obviously theres no pos there. Slowly running oit of peesticks and now staying and my granmas for two days and shes a nosey auld yin so not going to buy any more till at least friday. Lol I will be 11dpo then xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'm glad to hear AF is almost gone :) My first AF after the D&C was really heavy as well, that seems to be the norm. Sounds like you've got a great BD schedule, I hope this is your month! I was told that after a m/c you are more fertile... I didn't believe it, but I did get pregnant the first normal cycle so who knows, maybe there is some truth to it. Yeah, I really hope the nausea bodes well, but I did have nausea last time too though so I guess only time will tell. I'm an occupational therapist and about half of my caseload is adults and the other half kids, and I see them all at their homes. The nice part is that I also spend a big chunk of time working from home.... so hopefully if I'm going to throw up, it happens then, lol. What do the rest of you do for a living?

Blue, I'm glad FF finally figured it out! Your chart really is looking very good, I have high hopes for you!! 11 dpo sounds like a good day to start testing again :)

Aleeah, hun I am sending you some huge hugs :hugs: I really hope you are wrong and friday brings good news. I wish there was more I could do, words and little smiley face guys just don't seem enough....

Crys, glad to hear AF is gone :) Woohoo, time to get to BD!!

Nina, I hope the yeast infection clears up, and you can get on with the BD!!


----------



## bluestars

Im definatley feeling crampy...not sure if its windy crampy or what.... not my usual im not sure. (Sory for kep going on!) My tww must be a nightmare for you guys too! Haha.

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs A

Copied from my journal
My blood results are
6/8/13 70
13/8/13 64
So I got my blood result for today........25hcg

So the fertility consultant rang me, as he was very interested in my notes, and apparently ran ff with them!

He said that this clearly ended in a cervical ectopic pregnancy, but that the d&c tissue that was sent off came back as normal, non pregnant endometrium.
He said that he doesn't have an answer, but that "thank god you seem to be curing yourself" it could have been a whole other story.
He said that he would send me to the nearest city for the methotrexate injection, but he said if I was TTC, he wouldn't advise this as I would have a 2-4 month wait or ttc for the safely of any embryo.
I declined the shot, and so he sad that he wants me to repeat my hcg blood test in 2 weeks, and that after my test s negative, as he knows we've been trying for a while he will start the fertility testing ball rolling without going through my gp (who is shit)
So all in all, I'm still bleeding, my hcg is 25 and I'm going to be given infertility tests/treatment!

For anyone ttc after a loss, he ask said categorically yes you can most definatly bleed while ovulating, but that it wouldn't be a favourable environment for a pregnancy.


----------



## bluestars

Mrs A that sounds soo confusing for you. Im so glad your body has an idea on what to do to resolve whats going on. Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Me too!


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> What do the rest of you do for a living?
> 
> Crys, glad to hear AF is gone :) Woohoo, time to get to BD!!

I'm a medical transcription account manager and work at home. 

Now...to get DH to agree at the right time this month! :haha:



bluestars said:


> Im definatley feeling crampy...not sure if its windy crampy or what.... not my usual im not sure. (Sory for kep going on!) My tww must be a nightmare for you guys too! Haha. Xxxx

Nice symptom! We are all very interested in your TWW!



Mrs A said:


> Copied from my journal
> My blood results are
> 6/8/13 70
> 13/8/13 64
> So I got my blood result for today........25hcg

I'm glad your body has figured out what to do. Sounds like a great specialist you've got there!


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Yeah, I think I always got a YI before AF as well. I think there's a major pH balance change from ovulation until your period because you go from so much CM to suddenly so very dry. Even when I don't get a YI I often have a little bit of itchiness/discomfort the few days before AF.

You are so right that a BFP is *such* a miracle and never something to take for granted ever again! I can't wait til you get another either! 

Blue - Omg, I feel like your two week wait is dragging on as well! I feel like you ovulated ages ago! I can imagine you are just hating the wait. I hope you can last til 11 dpo to buy more tests. I am sure you wouldn't get a positive result before then anyway.  


Aleeah - I am very sorry that you have come to accept/believe you are having an MMC. I also really hope you are wrong, but I know how it feels when you just know. I hope Friday brings some closure for you, and I do hope that will be happy closure, but I wish you luck no matter what. You are so strong for getting through this. I don't even know how you are managing. You are so brave! 

Lindsay - Thanks. It's more or less the plan we used the month I got PG, although we actually missed the first day of ewcm and it still happened, so I know it is a good plan that can work for us. It can get very tiring, though! Especially this cycle when I don't know when I will ovulate. I ovulated on cd12 the month I got PG, but I am kind of hoping I don't ovulate til cd14 or 15 this time. 

That is nice you get to work from home some of the time! It sounds like a good job, but definitely brutal while you're feeling sick. I can't wait until you get some answers. But I really have a good feeling for you this time! I am a Technical Writer at an engineering firm. 

Crys - What is your plan for BDing this cycle?! :) 

Mrs. A - Good to see that your levels are going down. I hope this whole ordeal is over soon.


----------



## crysshae

No real plan except bossing DH around this time so we don't miss it. :haha: Last time he said "why don't you tell me?" So that's what I'm gonna do. 

Just hoping for every other day and some extras thrown in when possible. Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sounds good! I'm glad your hubby is okay with you telling him this time! You definitely don't want to miss it.


----------



## bluestars

Nice job crys and LL. Not sure whats involved with your job LL I love the variation though. (Im a nurse... not long qualified.) 

Sounds like a good plan crys. I tried preseed this month fongers crossed its worked its not the cheapest. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I've always wanted to be a nurse, but I started my family early and enjoyed being able to stay home with my children. I've been home a little more than 17 years now. I can also be a huge germaphobe and worried how I would cope if I ever became a nurse. I've been thinking about going back to school recently, just not sure what I want to be when I grow up yet. :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Haha im a bit obsessive with handwashing I must admit. Haha always have been. I was one of those sad girls that always wanted to be a nurse and actually put myself through it haha xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Im definatley feeling crampy...not sure if its windy crampy or what.... not my usual im not sure. (Sory for kep going on!) My tww must be a nightmare for you guys too! Haha.
> 
> Xxxx

Nah, keep it up! I enjoy living vicariously :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Mrs A that sounds really confusing. At least your hcg is going down, that's a good sign. Nice that you can avoid the methotrexate, that is nasty stuff. Also glad to hear that your fertility specialist can get the ball rolling on the testing. What kind of testing are you going to have done?

LL, I know what you mean, the BD schedule really can get exhausting! DH and I didn't dtd for quite some time after the most recent 2 w/w, we needed a break, lol. Yes, I love my job, although some days it does require a lot of energy. Today I was helping a young client learn how to do the monkey bars... I forgot how hard it was to do the monkey bars, lol... I've got blisters, but she was pretty successful so that's what matters.

Blue, I considered nursing as well, although thought I wouldn't cope well with the shift work. Certainly a very rewarding job I'm sure.


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Haha im a bit obsessive with handwashing I must admit. Haha always have been. I was one of those sad girls that always wanted to be a nurse and actually put myself through it haha xxx

Both my Mom and Dad are nurses, I never considered it until we lived next to a hospital and I was seriously considering it. My Mom would never have approved, she told me to go be a doctor instead but I'm too dumb for that, so I'm a graphic designer :(
I think nurses are amazing, and I admire them so much. I'd still like to be one some day, I know it's never too late.
my BIL GF is studying to be a nurse, and I'm kind of jealous :nope: I think I'm just embarrassed about maybe failing and flunking. I'm too much of a perfectionist to put myself in a position of maybe failure, I wouldn't be able to take it. What a crappy attitude.


----------



## londongirl

Hi all

Can I join you? I had a MMC at 11 weeks last year, and then got pregnant again (currently supposedly 6 weeks) but I went to A&E yesterday as I had spotting and the scan showed gestational sac and yolk sac but HCG only 700 :( So I've been told it's not viable and to wait it out. Have a re-scan in two weeks.

I'm trying desperately to stay positive and not start over-catastrophising (eg, not thinking 'it'll never happen' and 'what is wrong with me'!).

Any advice on how to stay positive, and also how to make hcg comd down quickly (!!) would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bluestars

I find it rewarding a lot sometimes tough. 

London girl- im soo sorry about what your going through right now. I really do hope they are wrong and you are just a bit earlier than you thought. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs A

Lindsay109 said:


> Mrs A that sounds really confusing. At least your hcg is going down, that's a good sign. Nice that you can avoid the methotrexate, that is nasty stuff. Also glad to hear that your fertility specialist can get the ball rolling on the testing. What kind of testing are you going to have done?
> 
> LL, I know what you mean, the BD schedule really can get exhausting! DH and I didn't dtd for quite some time after the most recent 2 w/w, we needed a break, lol. Yes, I love my job, although some days it does require a lot of energy. Today I was helping a young client learn how to do the monkey bars... I forgot how hard it was to do the monkey bars, lol... I've got blisters, but she was pretty successful so that's what matters.
> 
> Blue, I considered nursing as well, although thought I wouldn't cope well with the shift work. Certainly a very rewarding job I'm sure.

I've no idea, he said they'll basically make sure everything is working and if not, help us to fix what we can


----------



## crysshae

Londongirl - I'm so sorry for your previous loss and what you are dealing with now. I too hope in a couple weeks you get a very pleasant surprise. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Londongirl, so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: Of course you can join, this is a lovely, supportive group. I hope you find it has helpful as I have. 

I haven't got many tips for staying positive... but probably what helped me the most was chatting with others who have been through it, and trying to keep busy and focus on other things. Hang in there hun!


----------



## Nina83

Who has mammoth eggs? Blue?


----------



## Nina83

londongirl said:


> Hi all
> 
> Can I join you? I had a MMC at 11 weeks last year, and then got pregnant again (currently supposedly 6 weeks) but I went to A&E yesterday as I had spotting and the scan showed gestational sac and yolk sac but HCG only 700 :( So I've been told it's not viable and to wait it out. Have a re-scan in two weeks.
> 
> I'm trying desperately to stay positive and not start over-catastrophising (eg, not thinking 'it'll never happen' and 'what is wrong with me'!).
> 
> Any advice on how to stay positive, and also how to make hcg comd down quickly (!!) would be greatly appreciated!

Hi London,
I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Nina83 said:


> Who has mammoth eggs? Blue?

Yep. It's Blue. Lol!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Who has mammoth eggs? Blue?

Yep, lol. Hopefully you have a mammoth egg about to make an appearance too!


----------



## Aleeah

*LondonGirl* - I'm so sorry you find yourself here. I'm in a similar position at the moment I guess. I had my third miscarriage 3 months ago and then last month tested positive for being pregnant again with no AF inbetween. I've since been crushed, went to my 8 week scan last week and babies (there was 2 surprisingly!:wacko:) only measured 6 weeks with no heartbeat :nope:. I'm due to go back for a scan Friday, as I don't have any miscarriage symptoms yet but I know my dates were accurate so, expecting the worst. I stay positive because of this site (and honestly mainly these ladies!:blush:). There's so many women on the website (some of the moderators even) that have had miscarriages in the double figures but they've still come out with many beautiful healthy children. 

You'll get there, the pain is bad and sometimes there are dark days but one day you'll have that rainbow and you'll appreciate all it's colours all the more because of these darker days. Sending you some much strength :hugs:, you'll be in my prayers xxxx

*Mrs A *- You're very lucky they're doing the fertility testing so quickly. They wouldn't do anything after my last one, and I begged them to do tests on the baby. Apparently you have to have more than 3 miscarriages, as they wouldn't count an earlier 1 as I didn't go into hospital for it !:growlmad: To be honest I think that was my crappy GP at the time too, it's easier to go through directly from the hospital. My current GP is lovely, and managed to get me into see a fertility specialist in October (earliest they had following my May miscarriage). I'm glad you're seeing someone though, sometimes we need reassurance there isn't something easy they can fix (e.g. low progestrone, or NK cells). I'm sorry your HCG is taking so long to drop, it's a real bummer, I never had mine checked by blood (again they wouldn't check as the sac etc came out intact, so knew there would be nothing left) and I think it took me around 4 weeks to go completely negative (based on pg tests) and then I ovulated 2 weeks after. I know not all women ovulate the first month before AF though.

*Bluestars* - I love reading up on your TWW, so please keep it coming! Helps to distract me and any distraction is good right now, plus we may be able to help you, it's nearly time to test again...!!:happydance: I can't wait till you get onto FRER's! 

It's so cool you're a nurse!! Congratulations on qualifying too. I've only ever met kind nurses, so you fit the role perfectly. Do you enjoy it?

*Crysshae* - I actually told hubby when my fertile period was last time and he was far more accomodating even when he was really tired. You both want to have a baby, so it makes sense it'd help him to know when the best time is too. I know some men feel pressured during it but my husband was a 'wham bam thank you mam' type over my ovulation days, his end goal was always get the deed done, get to sleep!!!:haha: I always believed babies were made out of love and love making, in our case it's always been speedy love making!!!! The things we talk about...!!!!!:blush::haha:

*Lindsay* - Your job sounds so rewarding, wish I had a job where I actually helped people :wacko:. I'm the most boring one out of the lot of us it would seem... I'm an accountant! Yep, I sit around and count numbers all day long. However, I missed my calling, as a hairdresser and beautician for sure! I cut men's hair in my spare time (for free!) as well as doing nails for friends and family. I've never had any training but am really good with a pair of scissors, really strange, can't remember how it all started either. 

You'd have to teach me the Monkey Bars!! I'm no good physically at ANYTHING!!!:blush:

*Nina* - Hope the infection has cleared up and you're getting in some baby making action? Graphic Designer must mean you're very creative, you children will be very lucky having such a talented mummy!:thumbup:

*Literati Love* - I don't know what a Technical Writer is :blush: but it sounds very clever!! Im glad AF has left you. Will you be temping this cycle? Remember the advice on the preseed, less is definitely more!! Good Luck, keep us posted x

So, I'm feeling better today. I guess no more positive but ready to face things. Yesterday was a hard day, complete meltdown all day (totally unlike me). My poor husband, we both worked from home and he tried his best to mop up all my tears (there were so many, my top is totally ruined, we laughed about that this morning!!):haha:. I posted my story on the Recurrent Miscarriage thread too, and they've come up with testing my Progestrone levels next time, in case that's the problem. Who knows?! But at least I'm now trying to think of solutions, rather than dwelling on the problem.

Roll on Friday... I'm ready for whatever you have in store for me!:gun:

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> *Crysshae* - I actually told hubby when my fertile period was last time and he was far more accomodating even when he was really tired. You both want to have a baby, so it makes sense it'd help him to know when the best time is too. I know some men feel pressured during it but my husband was a 'wham bam thank you mam' type over my ovulation days, his end goal was always get the deed done, get to sleep!!!:haha: I always believed babies were made out of love and love making, in our case it's always been speedy love making!!!! The things we talk about...!!!!!:blush::haha:

Lol. DH usually has no issues with love making. He is usually up for it every day unless he's stressed about something, but it never happens every day as life happens or I'm not in the mood and/or being sleepy gets the best of one of us before we can get to bed for the night, and earlier in the day isn't so easy anymore with all the kids. And after 16 years of marriage, me with extra padding, and him being 51, I feel very fortunate that he still thinks I'm sexy enough to grope me all day, and he needs no help in the area a lot of men his age do. :blush: It just seems lately his busy or tired days have coincided with my fertile week. So on our date the other night, he asked me if I thought I was pregnant. I told him I didn't think we caught the right time because he was tired that week. That's when he said just tell me when. When I answered that other ladies have talked about their hubby's saying it was too much pressure, he said "It won't bother me. Just say get in here and.... I like it when you boss me around." :blush: Yes...the things we talk about. Lol. :haha: Oh my goodness.


----------



## Mrs A

> *Mrs A *- You're very lucky they're doing the fertility testing so quickly. They wouldn't do anything after my last one, and I begged them to do tests on the baby. Apparently you have to have more than 3 miscarriages, as they wouldn't count an earlier 1 as I didn't go into hospital for it !:growlmad: To be honest I think that was my crappy GP at the time too, it's easier to go through directly from the hospital. My current GP is lovely, and managed to get me into see a fertility specialist in October (earliest they had following my May miscarriage). I'm glad you're seeing someone though, sometimes we need reassurance there isn't something easy they can fix (e.g. low progestrone, or NK cells). I'm sorry your HCG is taking so long to drop, it's a real bummer, I never had mine checked by blood (again they wouldn't check as the sac etc came out intact, so knew there would be nothing left) and I think it took me around 4 weeks to go completely negative (based on pg tests) and then I ovulated 2 weeks after. I know not all women ovulate the first month before AF though.


Thanks Hun, I know, it was really nice of him to offer his services.
I'm ready and waiting for Friday with you, and will be here for you no matter what the outcome. X x x x


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah so glad todays less dark! You are allowed meltdowns !! For sure !! Your husband sounds like an amazing guy!! (Tops are cheap to replace... haha). 

Well my tww is still a nightmare.... totally ready for more negs as usual. Mammoth eggs I dont think had been caught. I think my hopes are too high ... if that makes sense. Tested again this am ... neg ... down to one last test until I go home on sat. Af due sunday/monday. And wish it would stay away! 

London - I found comfort in the support of these women. Helped me through ALOT !!! Cant help with lowering hgc im afraid. xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, accountants totally help people! I am very grateful for my accountant... I'm self employed and I'm quite sure I could not figure out all the tax stuff on my own, lol. He saves me a lot of frustration :) 

Sorry that you had such a hard day yesterday... you are certainly deserving of a meltdown day, this process is such an emotional roller coaster. And you know, maybe ruining the shirt is a good thing too.... because that means you need to go shopping and shop therapy always helps too ;)

Blue, your chart is still looking amazing! How many dpo are you now? It's probably still a little early. 

As for me, I saw the doctor this morning and she was very reassuring which was nice because I'm starting to get really anxious about the ultrasound next week. I am taking tuesday off work, and am trying not to book much for work the rest of the week just in case. Hubby is also taking tuesday off and has let work know he may need the rest of the week... I really hope not. Somehow in the last week or so I seem to have let myself start to get excited and hopeful which just makes me even more worried about the outcome. The doc also gave me a prescription for anti-nausea pills and said I should take them... I'm still kinda on the fence because although the nausea is unpleasant, it does also reassure me a little bit... even though I know the outcome will be the same regardless of whether or not I take the pills.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Yep, it's quite tiring! We almost never dtd during the 2ww.  I don't really see the point! ahahah. 
I am glad your doctor was reassuring. It's a good idea to make sure your schedule isn't too heavy for next week, but of course I truly believe everything will be fine and you will be SO relieved after your scan! It is nice that your hubby is taking the time off for it as well. I can't wait to hear the news! :) And you're right that the anti-nausea pills definitely wouldn't affect the outcome at all, but I am well acquainted with the somewhat irrational fears/thoughts one can have after a loss. I know I will be *very* relieved if I get sick next pregnancy. 

Nina - I do not like seeing all that about saying you're "too dumb" or are too worried about failing and flunking! Never beat yourself up for who you are! Being a graphic designer is a really cool and admirable job and absolutely nothing to feel bad about! Not everyone can be a doctor and there's no reason they should. It is too bad you were too afraid of studying to become a nurse. I know how you feel with being afraid of failure. I am also a major perfectionist! 

Londongirl - Welcome here, and I'm very sorry about your losses. :( Your current situation is about the same way I found out about my MC. Mine was a little more than just spotting, but the scan showed the gestational sac and yolk sac but my hCG was only 580 when I should have been over 6 weeks so that's when I knew it was the end, although they told me I'd have to wait for another scan. I certainly hope your story has a happier ending and that you are just not as far along as you thought. Either way, we'll all be here to support you! :hugs: I hear you on the catastrophic thinking. I've only had one m/c but still feel like something is terribly wrong with me and it is never going to happen for me.

Aleeah - I'm involved with researching, writing and preparing reports and proposals, and I also edit every publication/manual/report/proposal that goes through the office. 
That's good you're going to get your progesterone levels checked. I always feel like my doctor should just test me for that already just to make sure it's not something super simple like that! I will definitely be temping this cycle. I took my first temp of the cycle today! ;) Woohoo. It is actually an odd feeling to be gearing up to ovulate again already because I feel like I *just* ovulated! My last TWW went by really quickly since we weren't trying. This coming one, however, I know will go dreadfully slowly. :(
I'm very sorry about your meltdown day, but I'm so glad your husband was there to support you through it. I'm also glad you can kind of laugh about it now. I actually had a meltdown last night as well...and it's DEFINITELY understandable in your circumstances (or any of ours)! :hugs:


Crys - That is very funny! I'm glad your hubby has no problem with dtd and it's great he won't feel pressured to know. I personally put so much pressure on my hubby that I actually SCHEDULE the days and times for us to BD and make him put it in his phone. I find if I don't do that then we just get too busy and we can't make the time. It does pressure him a little (and majorly takes the fun out of it), but so far he has always been able to perform. ;) ahhaa. (Aleeah - I hear you on our babies being made through a very speedy 'get it over with' session! ahah)


Blue - Can I just say that your chart looks AMAZING? I can't believe your temps just keep rising and rising! I know that there's no real way to tell this far along, but I really think you must be PG! I can't wait to hear! 

Mrs. A - Glad you're able to get some testing done. Hope that provides some answers.


----------



## bluestars

Heyladies ! 

O my phone decided to break =no internet...
Not testing today either. Temp wasnt as high today as yest. 
I really feel im getting a lot of signs still even woke up tired... 
Soppose we will see what happens by monday!! 

I think you job is amazing nina! I couldnt do that !! 

How is everyone else anyone else in the tww? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Blue! I hope you can get it fixed or replaced very soon. Sounds like your great symptoms keep adding up! I have everything crossed for you!

Lindsay - I'm glad you have a reassuring doctor, and I hope your scan reveals wonderful news that you can be excited about!

Aleeah - How are you doing today? 

Nina - Hope that nasty YI is about gone and your BDing is going as planned. 

LL and Mrs A - Hope y'all are doing well.


----------



## Aleeah

*LondonGirl *- Was thinking about you and being only 6 weeks, it's quite normal to only see a gestational sac and yolk (it's good they can see the yolk) and the lower HCG isn't a definite indicator of miscarriage. I've read up a lot on miscarriages recently and the HCG on it's own can not be taken as gospel. Also, the spotting is normal as it can be the release of the implantation bleed, in all my pregnancies I've always had a tiny area of a bleed in the scans and it's true it's the implantation bleed so many women experience earlier but can still very normally happen a little later. 2 weeks is a long time to wait, can you not get an appointment sooner, say after 1 week? I'm still hoping and praying for you :flower:.

*Crysshae* - I wish my hubby wanted it everynight!! Instead I have to think of new and alluring ways to get him to 'put out' as he puts it!!:haha: It's so lovely you and hubby still have that spark and yes men loving being bossed around in 1 area only!!:haha: Maybe I should be more assertive. Can't fault him so far though, he's kept to his end of the bargain, I just need to get myself sorted.

*Mrs A* - It's so nice having so many of you for support, thank you :flower:. I was wondering, are you still having any pregnancy symptoms at all? Also, are you bleeding or anything? Hoping it's all downwards for you now, and hopefully you'll get a lovely positive BFP again in no time. Do you plan to try again the next cycle, or this?

*Lindsay* - I don't feel accountants compare to people that save lives etc. I always say to my team, if we don't get it done today, it doesn't matter, it can wait till tomorrow. It's not as if we're doctor's and anyone's actually going to get ill over this..! Though I have seen some directors turn a green colour over the tax returns!!:haha: 

Please try and not be worried about your scan next week. I think it's lovely you've both got the day off, as it means you can celebrate after the scan no doubt! I know this is it for you :happydance: and the nausea is such a good sign, I don't think I'd want to take the pills either!!

*Literati Love* - Your job sounds really busy but very interesting, bet you never have 2 days the same. I like the sound of it, it sounds really cool. I don't know if they will check my progestrone levels but it's certainly something I intend to ask them to check. Who knows if they will or not?!

I'm sorry you had a meltdown too, it's not easy, this having a baby malarky really is a rollercoaster of emotions, so far I've yet to feel the Cloud 9 happy ones but I hope they'll come one day. It's ok to have bad days though, we'll all have that day when that big Rainbow is shining over us! It's good your gearing up for ovulation again, I felt temping helped me to feel like I was doing something everyday at least. This could be your rainbow cycle, exciting :thumbup:!!

*Bluestars* - Your temp has only moved slightly, it's still really high, please don't be disheartened, this SO feels like your cycle to me :happydance:. And the signs are such a good thing!! Got everything crossed for you x

*Nina* - How are you getting on today?:flower:

Update from me, my boobs aren't as sore but I still feel a little nausea and that's it. I was tempted to get my doppler out today but I've resisted, I know I won't find anything and I'll know tomorrow anyway, so should just hold out. For now all I can do is hope and pray xx


----------



## crysshae

Praying with you. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah a dopler wouldnt pick anything up till like 14 weeks! (So I was told) I will be thinking about you the whole day tomorrow!! What times your appointment? 

Still have a broken phone!! Im having withdrawal symptoms!! Aaargh I feel like my arms been chopped off. Took a test this morrnining again.... neg... afdue sunday/monday.
Xxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Your chart still looks great! And all the signs are wonderful. I am *so* excited to hear on Sun or Mon! I really hope it's a BFP! I think you have a really good chance! Sucky about your phone. :( 

Aleeah - Thanks. I ended up having an even *bigger* meltdown last night. Now the added stress of TTC is really getting to me I think. I just want to hurry up and get pregnant and be guaranteed a healthy baby. Wouldn't that be nice? This whole process really is a rollercoaster of emotions. I really never thought trying for a baby would be such a nightmare. I guess my only "cloud 9" moment was when I first saw my positive pregnancy test. That was a pretty magical moment! But ever since then I've been moody and crazy for one reason or another. Oy!

It really sucks you are stuck in limbo land right now. I know it's a hard place to be. You just have to last one more day before you can find out. Hang in there until then! We will be there for you 100%. I'll be praying as well.

How is everyone else doing? I'm curious what CD everyone is on who is trying. 

For me, I'm on CD8 already! No fertile signs yet, but I'm sure they'll show up soon. We BDed Tuesday and all things going well we will try to BD tonight as well.


----------



## Aleeah

Bluestars - My appointment isn't until the afternoon, so I'll be posting an update in the evening, sense I won't get any work done tomorrow!! And you're right with a tilted uterus the chances of catching a heartbeat is ridiculously low anyway!! I've never heard or seen a heartbeat in me before though, sadly and that would be my first milestone. 

Literati Love - I'm so sorry you had another bad day, try and relax, you're both doing 100% everything you can do, so try and be assured the odds are hugely in your favour. I'm a great believer in the SMEP plan, and you sound like you intend to stick to it. Just hang in there, just a few more weeks. I just know we'll be congratulating you on a BFP in no time!! 

You've all been so supportive, thank you all for your kind words. I feel like this isn't just my journey to having a baby, it's our journey. All of us together, we'll get there. We can pick eachother up when we need to but we'll all get there xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks for the positive thoughts, I really appreciate it. I am also glad you ladies understand my very irrational thoughts about taking the anti-nausea meds... hubby thinks I'm absolutely crazy (I keep reminding him he knew that when he married me so he's not allowed to complain now, haha)

Aleeah, I'll be thinking of you lots tomorrow! I've still got my fingers crossed for good news. Hang in there!

Blue, your chart is still looking really good, and it sounds like you've got good symptoms too! I'm looking forward to hearing your updates! Hope you get the phone fixed soon!

LL, sorry to hear you've had a bad few days too. It's amazing to me how all consuming this ttc/pregnancy business can be, I really had NO idea. When we started ttc I took a very relaxed approach to everything, but that lasted all of one month... I was much happier that way... wish I could get back to that. 

Looks like lots of people are getting close to ovulation! Hope there's lots of BD going on!!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Mrs A

Aleeah. Good luck today. I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Aleeah

Thank you all, getting a little nervous now but just glad I'll know either way today. Knowing me, I'll then go into plan mode and start planning what we need to do next etc. I've got a lot of time planned with my friends this weekend and although I still don't intend to tell them about any of the miscarriages, I know seeing them and just 'pretending' everything's normal will help me. I'm an ostrich!:haha: Like to bury my head in the sand until enough time's passed that I can cope with things better!!:wacko:

Still feeling hopeful for you Bluestars :thumbup:. With my BFP earlier this year, I got tonnes and tonnes of BFN's early on and then suddenly BFP's. Me or hubby didn't believe the BFP's as we didn't realise you couldn't get false positives!:haha: Oh the things I've learnt since... I think we could probably all qualify as midwives in no time...!! Now there's a job I would LOVE!:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> Thank you all, getting a little nervous now but just glad I'll know either way today. Knowing me, I'll then go into plan mode and start planning what we need to do next etc. I've got a lot of time planned with my friends this weekend and although I still don't intend to tell them about any of the miscarriages, I know seeing them and just 'pretending' everything's normal will help me. I'm an ostrich!:haha: Like to bury my head in the sand until enough time's passed that I can cope with things better!!:wacko:
> 
> Still feeling hopeful for you Bluestars :thumbup:. With my BFP earlier this year, I got tonnes and tonnes of BFN's early on and then suddenly BFP's. Me or hubby didn't believe the BFP's as we didn't realise you couldn't get false positives!:haha: Oh the things I've learnt since... I think we could probably all qualify as midwives in no time...!! Now there's a job I would LOVE!:thumbup:
> 
> xxx

Will be thinking of you and continuing to pray. :hugs: I definitely understand your ostrich statement. That's what I do too. 

When I've thought about going back to school, I've always looked into being a labor and delivery nurse. That's the only kind of nurse I ever wanted to be. Since I'm so accustomed to using a doctor and hospital, it never even dawned on me to look into midwifery. You have given me something to research! :flower:


Lindsay - I completely understand wanting to keep the nausea around for that reassurance after a loss. I never took anything for nausea with any of mine. I just muddled through it and kept saltine crackers on my desk and breathed deeply a lot. Surprisingly, a fizzy drink helps with nausea sometimes too. Hope you're doing well today.


----------



## bluestars

Im thinking about you today Aleeah!! I have all my prayers on you and have all my fingers crossed!!! <3 <3 :flower: All the love in the world to you and your husband!! 

We are better than midwives! we understand, sympathise and empathies more! <3 

xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, thinking of you hun!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I also understand the ostrich comment... I am that way too.


----------



## Aleeah

As expected ladies. Both babies are no bigger, if not slightly smaller. The sacs are bigger marginally. So it appears a miscarriage is the correct diagnosis. I'm surprisingly ok though, just confirms what I knew. Going in for a D&C on Monday as not sure when this thing will start, if at all. We've been told everything else looks ok, so could only be a couple of things. Our chances of a healthy baby now are less than 20% per pregnancy according to the doctor, so we won't be trying yet. Good news, the fibroid is smaller today than last week, so pregnancy hormones were making it bigger.

Apparently IVF is likely going to be our option for selective screening of my eggs and hubby's sperm. Ladies it's ok. Our journey might not be what we expected but I guess we might get twins this way again ?!:wacko:

I'm going to be crazy busy this weekend, so doubt I'll be able to post much but I will of course post Monday to let you all know how I am. I'm ok, I haven't shed a tear since before my appointment, I'm stronger now.

Good luck with testing Blue! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah said:


> As expected ladies. Both babies are no bigger, if not slightly smaller. The sacs are bigger marginally. So it appears a miscarriage is the correct diagnosis. I'm surprisingly ok though, just confirms what I knew. Going in for a D&C on Monday as not sure when this thing will start, if at all. We've been told everything else looks ok, so could only be a couple of things. Our chances of a healthy baby now are less than 20% per pregnancy according to the doctor, so we won't be trying yet. Good news, the fibroid is smaller today than last week, so pregnancy hormones were making it bigger.
> 
> Apparently IVF is likely going to be our option for selective screening of my eggs and hubby's sperm. Ladies it's ok. Our journey might not be what we expected but I guess we might get twins this way again ?!:wacko:
> 
> I'm going to be crazy busy this weekend, so doubt I'll be able to post much but I will of course post Monday to let you all know how I am. I'm ok, I haven't shed a tear since before my appointment, I'm stronger now.
> 
> Good luck with testing Blue! Xxx

I'm so sorry Aleeah, sending you guys massive hugs.

Sometimes I think about the option of selecting the right egg and sperm to ensure a healthy embryo which will end in a happy and pudgy little baby. I think that after what you've gone through this would be the best option to make sure you don't have any more heartaches. 
None of us expected we'd go through this stuff, but the babies that will come out of this will be made from pure love, no matter how it was made. 
I wish you the best and only happiness health and love. I know you said you're doing OK, but my heart hurts so much right now :hugs:
Keep us updated how the D&C went <3


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Aleeah. My heart just breaks for you and your DH. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

I am so sorry as well, Aleeah. :( Even though you knew it was probably coming, this is heartbreaking news - news that you should never have to go through again. :( It is not fair that some people have to go through this, and I really wish you didn't have to experience this pain. It is amazing to see your positive attitude through all of this. It sounds like IVF is a great option for you, and I hope you can move forward on that very soon and finally have (a) healthy baby(ies) in your arms soon. I am glad you have plans this weekend and you can distract yourself. Everyone copes with things differently, so it's great if pretending everything is okay is going to make you feel better. But make sure you let yourself grieve if you need to. *hugs*


----------



## bluestars

im so sorry Aleeah!! <3 i dont even know what to say. you both are soo brave! amazing things can be done with IVF and if it means you getting your take home baby(s) then thats whats needs to be done!! <3 <3 :flower: xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah I am sooo sorry to hear this :hugs: My heart hurts for you and your husband. It's just not fair that this keeps happening to you. 

I hope the D&C goes smoothly on monday and please do let us know how you're doing <3


----------



## Nina83

Showing off my +OPK :)
This is the first time ever getting such a dark and clear positive with a dippie!
I got a semi positive dippie this morning, but a smiley CB. We DTD at about 14:00. I think I messed things up though. 
The OPK was taken this evening, now, we can't DTD again (or can we?) so soon after previously. Tomorrow we'll only be able to get to it in the evening. I kind of feel like I blew it. Maybe I should wake DH up early tomorrow morning to BD? Even if he's on vacation? 
Ugh! Did I screw up?!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4271small.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina, I really don't think you missed it. There is no need to DTD within a few hours of ovulating. As long as you do it the day of and the day after, you should definitely catch that egg! Those swimmers take a while to reach their destination anyway, so if you dtd at 14:00 and then ovulated at, say, midnight, then that might be the absolute perfect timing! So don't stress about that one bit! Congrats on your +OPK and let's hope this egg results in a beautiful BFP!

I had the pleasant surprise of waking up to lots and lots of ewcm this morning...so we made sure to BD this morning! I will use an OPK shortly. I usually get ewcm for 3-4 days before O, so I shouldn't miss it if I start testing today.

Also, Nina, I agree that you probably shouldn't dtd more than once a day.


----------



## Nina83

Ugh. Thanks Literati.
DH totally lost any chance at action tonight though. 
He told me he "wants me to help out around the house more" Seriously? SERIOUSLY? Just because I have some boxes of clothes I still haven't gotten around to putting away. He's the one who had 3 days off this week and got to fins a place for all his junk. Plus, he complained that he doesn't want our house to start looking like a dump. I knew he was talking about my stuff because it was right after he asked if the 2 boxes if yarn are ALSO going to the new house. His side is always messy, I'm constantly cleaning up after him. I washed the house, did laundry and put away three of my boxes and he has the nerve to tell me I'm "not helping out more?!"
Also, I know you look at porn, but do me a favor and at least respect me a bit and turn it off when I walk into the room. Screw you. 
Ugh. I am so pissed off at him right now.


----------



## bluestars

God nina! I'd have just turned away and told him to screw himself! Haha.
I'd love to tell my OH to help out the house more? I asked if he would make sure the house is tidy while I'm away and came back and heard that he sent his mum down to clan it haha! Ass wipe. 

Wow on pos opk though. Don't think you have missed it at all!!

I got neg on my test and temps falling again. AF due tomorrow! Totally expecting it. Again pissed off that nothing is happening ! :( 

Had a really hard dinner with the step mother who is now 6-7 months pregnant and everyone at the table was talking about her baby n that which is fair enough but didn't even acknowledge the fact that I had babies and was whipping out her lovely knitted baby clothes and stuff. 

Also I bought a bottle steriliser in the jan sales (when I thought u might at least come home with one baby) and she turns round and says 'sterilisers are that expensive!! Em you have one you don't need anymore can. Have it" its never been used obviously but I wanted to keep it for when (if) I had another ! I just wanted to burst into tears throughout dinner and actually had to leave the table when she said that. I think they expect me to be over it now. It's like I'm not Allowed to mention it in case I scare or offend Her. Just wanted to scream!!

So glad to be home !! (Just wish I could have came home with a little bean to surprise daddy)

Awwwwh weeeeellll...... Must have done something wromg somewhere. 

Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, sorry you got in an argument with DH... I'm with blue, I would have told him where to shove it, lol. 

That's great about the positive OPK though! I think you're fine... apparently BD a day or two before ovulation is supposed to be better anyway. And you could always try again tomorrow (if he's apologised, lol). Good luck hun, I hope your take home baby is on the way as we speak :) 

Blue, sorry about the bfn... I still think you're not out though. Your temps are pretty steady... you never know, stranger things have happened ;) 

I'm sorry you had a rough time at dinner... it does sound like everyone was being rather insensitive :hugs: I think that unless someone has been through something similar, they don't understand that you don't just "get over it" so quickly. Not to mention it's so hard to know what to do in those situations isn't it... most of the time I feel like it's easier to just "grin and bear it" but then you end up feeling awful anyway. Hang in there hun, I'm sure your take home baby will be on it's way soon (who knows.. maybe it's on it's way now :) )


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Wow, that sucks! Sometimes men can be SO insensitive. I definitely understand why you are mad! He had no right to say that. GRRR! 

Blue - You never know, blue. Sometimes temps have a few ups and downs. Perhaps tomorrow your temp will rise again and you'll get your BFP! It is so hard not knowing for the TWW only to possibly have a disappointment at the end. I really hope this is your month, though! I don't say you "must have done something wrong." Honestly, your timing could be perfect and it just might not be the case. There is (sadly) only a 20% chance of conceiving each month, even with good timing, so don't beat yourself up if you don't get your BFP this month (but you definitely deserve it N-O-W)! I'll be anxiously waiting to hear your results tomorrow.

Very sorry about your insensitive step mother. :( That sounds like an unpleasant situation. And of *course* you want to keep your bottle sterilizer for *when* you have your baby. That is ridiculous that she would say that!


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I'm sorry about the dinner <3
People who haven't gone through it will never understand, not that that is any excuse for being plain rude though. 
I also agree on the temps. My chart was crazy the first time I got pregnant, temps were all over the place and when I got a BFP they dipped. Temps are great for confirming O, anything else and they only cause stress. Easier said than done though :(

AFM- Another positive OPK this morning. This has never happened. My sides hurt so much. Mammoth eggs? ;)
DH asked for forgiveness, but I'm still pretty pissed. I think that by the end of the day I'll have cooled down a bit. Make up sex sounds good.

Another thing, These days it's a full moon- according to the Chinese beliefs- it's good luck to conceive during a full moon- it ensures a round belly. Maybe? :)


----------



## bluestars

I think it sounds like a mammoth egg!! 

Another temp dip for me this morning AF due today to tomorrow?. No sign of it yet but I'm sure it will come xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Yes, it does sound like a mammoth egg, lol. Glad to hear DH apologised... especially with another positive opk ;) Ovulation time is always the worst time for an argument isn't' it? Good luck with the full moon baby making :) 

Blue, I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that the witch doesn't arrive. If she does, please don't beat yourself up about it, I have heard the same as LL - we only get a 20% chance each month even with perfect timing. I hope your bfp comes really really soon!

How is everyone else doing? There's a bunch of people close to ovulation I think? Hopefully lots of BD going on!

As for me, I'm feeling about the same, but am now getting really bothered by smells and have a bit of acid reflux. Neither of those things happened last time so I'm hoping they're good signs... I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## bluestars

Linds when's your scan ? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Linds when's your scan ? Xxx

Its on tuesday...


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Oh, ya! Here comes your mammoth egg! That's exciting! I really hope this is "the one." And ... make up sex sounds like a very good idea, especially with that second positive OPK! Buahah! Good luck!

Blue - Oy, I hate how uncertain the waiting is! Did you test again today? Here's hoping AF stays away!

Lindsay - Those new symptoms definitely sound like good signs! Woohoo! 

*My update* Well, looks like I'm going to be ovulating early like I did on my last BFP month. I had a negative opk yesterday and my first day of ewcm, but today I have a very clearly positive opk already! I am surprised because I usually have 3-4 days of ewcm before I ovulate. But the tests do say you might not ovulate for 24-36 hours, so maybe I won't ovulate until tomorrow evening. Either way, I'd better get BDing! I'm very thankful now that we were dtd every other day since AF ended...hopefully that means we didn't miss our window no matter what. It's actually odd because I haven't had a lot of ovulation signs yet. No ov cramps really...so that makes me think O will probably show up tomorrow (which is good, because cd11 seems too early!). I am kind of disappointed that I'm going to O on cd12 like I did with my BFP month...mostly just because any similarities to my last BFP worry me since I wonder, 'is the reason I miscarried because my egg wasn't developed enough when it dropped?' eek. It's probably nothing to worry about but it's on my mind anyway.


----------



## bluestars

Cd 12 doesn't sound too early honey! Hopefully this will be your month !!

Started spotting this evening feel like AF is on its way :( boo.... This will be our 7th month trying (probably actually 6th months as I bled for nearly a month but still... Doesn't seem right that nothing at all has happened. I know it's only supposed to be a 20% chance but it still is unfair. I don't look forward to the next couple of days at all... 

Excited for your scan linds hehe ! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks... I hope so! I am nervous because I don't even know how I will handle the stress if I don't get PG this month! 

6-7 months does seem like WAY too long. It doesn't feel like anyone should have to wait that long to get pregnant, especially after a loss. :( I know they say clinically it is 'normal' to take up to a year but I agree that that doesn't seem normal at all and is really just way too long! Sorry to hear about your spotting! :( that doesn't sound too hopeful I suppose. I really wish you'd get your BFP already! You really deserve it. And especially this month after your mammoth egg!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I think CD 12 is just fine :) I know what you mean though, those irrational thoughts are so hard to get out of your head... just remember it will be a new egg and a new sperm. Hopefully this is your month, we need some more bfp's in here :)

Blue, sorry to hear about the spotting hun :( Yes, it is unfair... it's so hard to wait so long for something you want so badly. I really really hope you get your bfp soon. I suppose, looking at the positives though, your chart shows that you are ovulating, and your luteal phase is a good length so even if this is not your month, those things bode well for next month :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

LL, CD12 is not too early! Don't worry- it's the luteal phase that matters! Sounds like you guys got everything covered ;)
Blue, I'm sorry about the spotting :hugs: I know about the 20% bit, but it still seems strange, I mean, if everything is covered, why shouldn't it work? It's not fair. I wish there were some easier way <3

ASM- I got a slight temp rise this morning. Yesterday started getting creamier CM. Or maybe it's just leftovers from the YI cream. DH and I did make up, I had a really horrible evening. I just started thinking. The other day when I took a bath I realized that the bath before, was the one I had before I MC.
The bath I had before that one, was my first pregnancy, around 7 weeks. The baby stopped developing at 7+2. I totally forgot about the first bath.
On one hand, I'm trying to tell myself that my body is fine, and the baths maybe stopped the development, and next time will be OK, no reason to worry. On the other hand, I caused it. It's just so much easier telling myself that it's my fault than worrying. In the car I could not stop crying thinking that there are so many tests to do to find out if a zillion things could have caused this. It's not fair it happens. It's easier just to blame myself. Next time I am not going near a bath.


----------



## bluestars

I don't think it would have been a bath honey. I had loads of baths! 

We all deserve our take home babies! I can't afford to keep buying all this clearble stuff every month! Argh slowly giving up. :( 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Don't give up Blue <3
I saw this quote I had written down a long time ago, before we started TTC, I don't remember why. I guess there was a reason I found it:

"When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place"

:hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

Sorry quick one, I'll have to read all the posts I've missed and catch up in detail later, or tomorrow.

Just got back from hospital. All went as well as could be expected, I was only sick initially and the anaesthetic was fine. They managed to get them both out together, odd they were both measuring 6 and half weeks and were both in the same sac, so would have been identical afterall. I think they saw an issue with them but won't tell me until my appointment in October, they've also already taken bloods from me and hubby (weren't due to do that until October), so I think they're thinking it is a chromosome issue, as that is what they were hinting at. They were keen to move my appointment sooner but we've got holidays booked and I need to recover from this mentally before I can look at a new plan, so happy with my original October date, they seemed to understand my point. I'm hoping they wanted to see me sooner, as they know how they can help already.

Blue - I'm so sorry it looks like the nasty b*tch of a witch is coming to pay you a visit, it WILL happen for you, it happened before and it'll happen again. I keep forgetting, are you taking 5mg of Folic Acid? As I've read that can be linked to an increase in fertility too??

Lindsay - In case I don't get a chance to get back on, good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I know you won't need it, I'm relying on you to get this take home baby so you can give me lots and lots of advice when I get there!! Thinking about you (with a huge grin on my face!) let us know (with pics of course!!) as soon as you do xxxx

Nina -Quick one, it really wouldn't be the bath that caused anything to happen, I asked so many docs about that and they said it's fine, as long as it's not like a sauna (tonnes of sweat) and for hours, which I'm sure yours wasn't. You need to put it down to a freak thing, you'll be fine next time, I'm rooting for you.

Crysshae, LL, Mrs A - I'll read your posts too ladies and reply later.

Thank you all for being so fantastic xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Don't give up Blue... I wish I could give you a big hug :hugs: Life can be so unpredictable but just remember, today you are one day closer to your take home baby than you were yesterday <3

Aleeah, I'm thinking of you today. I hope everything goes smoothly and you have a nice quick recovery :hugs: 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, just saw your post after I had posted. I'm really really glad to hear it went smoothly, make sure you take it easy and get some rest! Maybe even watch a funny movie or something like that... laughter is good medicine :) I really hope they have some good answers for you in October... it sounds quite positive from what you said. A holiday sounds like just what you and DH need :) Where are you going? 

Thanks for the good wishes. Funnily enough since a couple days ago I am feeling quite calm about the scan and have a good feeling. Of course I could be totally wrong, but whatever the outcome, it is helping me stay calm now, so I'm just going to go with it.


----------



## crysshae

Nina - Hope you've caught that egg!

Blue - I'm sorry the witch is showing her face. Don't give up. It will happen! You will take home your baby soon. 

LL - CD12 is not too early. My 4-year-old is from a CD12 O. Good luck catching it!

Lindsay - Can't wait to see your first baby pictures tomorrow! Have fun at your scan. 

Mrs A - Hope you're doing well. 

Aleeah - Get some rest and take care of yourself. I hope they do know what needs to be done and will have you well on your way to your take-home baby in October. That's great that they offered to get you in sooner. Very nice of them as compared to some stories I've heard about waiting for appointments. 

AFM - CD12 and BDing regularly, so waiting. :coffee:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks a lovely quote nina. Will bear it in mind. 

Aleeah glad they where together. My boys where identical also. Hopefully it's not chromosome related !! <3 hope it's not too difficult on you and Hubbie! I think a holiday would be good for you both just to get away and clear your head before anything major happens. 

Glad your feeling calm linds!!

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Thank you. My luteal phase is always 13 days so at least that's good. :) 

Yay, sounds like you probably O'ed yesterday! So that's exciting. Hopefully we'll be getting out BFPs within just a couple days of each other this time! ;) 

I totally understand you about the guilt thing. I definitely do not think it was the bath that caused your m/c. I know baths are fine as long as they aren't scalding hot. Basically they say as long as you are comfortable in it and not feeling too hot, it's probably not too hot! But I totally understand the feeling like you could have prevented it.

For me, I blamed my m/c on this one day that a company was doing work at our office fixing our ventilation system. I smelled a weird smell - like paint or something - and asked what it was, but no one else in my office could smell it and NO one knew what the heck it was. I was a little worried but figured since no one knew what it was and no one could smell it, it was probably nothing. But a couple hours later the smell got a lot stronger (other people could smell too) and I finally tracked down the guy who was doing the work and found out they were gluing pipes with primer! I left work immediately and went to a doctor to see if it was ok (but my dr was on holidays so I had to go to a dumb medi-clinic). The dr wasn't helpful at all and seemed to think everything would be fine...but when they discovered my m/c 2 weeks later, the baby had stopped developing on that same day or a day after. :( So I was basically fully convinced that it was the primer that killed him/her. I have mostly gotten over the guilt now because there's nothing I can do about it and I know it could have been any number of things, but I always think and worry about that for next time. It makes me panic that no one in the office pays attention to chemicals that are being used right under our noses. Today that same company came back and since I haven't ovulated yet I wasn't too concerned, but yet again -no one- knew what they were doing, and I even tried to get the girl who is pregnant to ask if they'd be using any solvents, and she wouldn't. Obviously she's not concerned and her baby is fine, but I know that next time if there is even a *hint* of paint/primer smell in the air, I am leaving!

Blue - Don't give up!! You will get your take-home baby yet. I don't know why it hasn't happened yet, but it's sure to soon! Hang in there. :hugs:


Aleeah - Glad your time in the hospital went "well," considering. So sweet that you would have had identical twins. :cry: It is good they are taking a proactive approach in finding out what's wrong. It sounds like you definitely do need a holiday, and it definitely won't hurt to wait til October to start investigating these things. I hope it's something that's very easy to fix. :) 


Lindsay - I'm so glad you're feeling calm. You're right - you might as well just go with it, because it's a lot easier than being stressed! :) 

Crys - Thanks! That is comforting to know. Neat that we are on the exact same cycle day! have you had a +OPK yet, or do you use those? :) 

As for me, I am a bit confused about my body this cycle! Normally I have 3-4 full days of ewcm, but this time I only had 1 (Saturday). Since then there's been a bit of watery, but nothing too great. Also, I had a +opk yesterday and today, so presumably I should ovulate later today, but yet I haven't had any ovulation cramps yet! I always get ovulation pain, so I'm feeling a little concerned. I feel like my body is much less fertile this month than last. Even if I ovulate tonight, I don't feel like I had enough ewcm to be a good environment for DH's swimmers. Sigh. I am sort of regretting not trying last month, when I had soooo much ewcm...and very definite ovulation pain!


----------



## crysshae

No, I don't use OPKs. I had the same thing happen. The cycle that started with the miscarriage, I had tons of EWCM and felt very fertile. The next month, which was my cycle just prior to this one, was so odd I didn't even realize I might've been ovulating until it was too late to figure it out, so I'm pretty certain I had very little in the way of CM, O pain or anything, because if nothing else, TMI, I usually feel extra wet and in the mood around that time and I didn't even notice. 

This cycle, I'm back to normal, actually feel like I have even more EWCM than usual. TMI again - It's really clear (when mine usually has a bit of white tinge to it) and stretching up to 2 or 3 inches, for 4 days now. I had a really good feeling when my period started this month and have had just an overall feeling of positivity about this cycle. I hope and pray that's a good sign from above! 

Good luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

That's very interesting that you had the same experience for your first cycle after your first AF after the m/c. It is quite odd. I'm hoping I can still get PG somehow even if I'm not "super" fertile. Surely if we get our timing right there is still a chance?

It definitely sounds like your current cycle is VERY fertile...which is great! That sounds like a great sign and I hope you're right that you catch your BFP this month!


----------



## Lindsay109

You know, I had a very similar experience after m/c too. The cycle that started with m/c I had a lot of ovulation pain (worse than normal, I was actually worried something was wrong) and tons of EWCM. The next cycle, hardly any ovulation pain and not much CM either, but we did manage to get pregnant that cycle so you never know ;)

Crys, glad to hear you're feeling positive about this cycle, I hope you get your bfp! You too LL! Actually I hope that for everyone here :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, that is good to know that you managed to get pregnant on a seemingly less fertile month! I am going to use that to encourage myself this time around. As long as we ovulate, we should be more than capable of getting preg! I hope that Sept is BFP month for *everyone* who is trying! :)


----------



## crysshae

Me too! BFPs all around!


----------



## Literati_Love

Ooh...great news! Finally now, at 9:30 pm, I am getting ovulation cramps! Woohoo! They are not as localized as usual so I can't really tell which side I'm ovulating on, but they're definitely the same kind of cramps I usually get so I am very pleased! And we BDed today so we did not miss it! Yay!


----------



## Nina83

Literati- I don't think that caused your MC. It's a horrible connection, I think it would be easier to say that's what caused it- but the reason it happened is so much more complex than that :(.
It sucks when work places don't really care about chemicals and stuff when it comes to employees though.
When I was pregnant, very early on, we had a bug repellent guy come in and do our offices. I put up a sign not to do mine, but everything stank so bad. 
In my previous office, the AC in our complex was connected to the charimans office and he smokes like there's no tomorrow. It was horrible.
I'm crossing my fingers and praying for all of us that this is our month <3


----------



## Aleeah

I've now read most of the posts and hopefully catched up with everything.

*Nina* - That OPK you posted looks FABULOUS!!:thumbup: I'm sorry DH was being off, men just love being annoying sometimes, they feed off it I'm sure! I'm glad you still managed to schedule in lots of baby dancing, fingers crossed for that Big Fat Positive soon!:happydance:

*Lindsay* - The bad smell thing is such a good sign!! Can't wait to get your update on the scan, I hope they get a good pic too so we can see little bean :flower: xx

*Blue* - I'm so sorry the witch arrived. Don't give up, can you go to the docs and tell them about your understandable frustration of not falling after the boys? Maybe even lay it on a bit thick, they're there to help at the end of the day. Maybe they could do Day 21 bloods like they do for some people and scans to check the egg this cycle? I rarely go to the doctors or hospital but obviously been in a lot following this pregnancy stuff and now do believe if you don't ask you don't get. Might be worth a try, the worst that can happen is they give you a deadline by which they can help?:hugs:

And you keep that bottle steriliser and tell her to poke it! I can't believe the cheek of some people, you WILL have a baby very soon and lots of babies after too!! You're going to use that steriliser until it blows up, I promise you that!!!:thumbup::haha: I'm fuming and it's not even my step-mum!!!!!:growlmad: I think a firm word is needed, it might come across harsh to her initially but at least she'll get it. Just say, I'm happy for you, over the moon but that doesn't take away from what's happened to me VERY recently, because it is recently. I want to keep the things I bought so I can use them when we do have a baby.

*Literati Love* - I'm SO glad you got ovulation pains. I got such bad pains last cycle I was bent over, thinking it was AF arriving at an odd time, so pain of this kind at this time of the cycle is SO good!!:thumbup: Fingers crossed the 2WW when it comes, passes quickly and you get a nice strong BFP to show off to us.

*Crysshae* - Glad you're filling your time with the best form of exercise, baby dancing!! And your cm sounds A-Mazing, just keep at it like rabbits :winkwink: and your egg will catch those little swimmers. We'll see your ovulation through your temps even if you don't use OPKs.

And I love the sound of you training to be a midwife, that would be so good. Let us know how you get on if you decide to research it and go for it. I spoke to hubby about a change of career into it and he was a little dubious, I think he thinks I'm loosing my mind!!:haha:

*Mrs A* - How are you? Whereabouts in your cycle are you now??

So I'm ok ladies, oddly I've pretty much stopped bleeding! Weird, though the same happened with my last D&C I think (it was 4 years ago, so I can't really remember). My uterus has gone back into me now, so have a flat tummy again. They also said when they went in, it had moved from it's tilted position into straight, so that's interesting, that's probably why I could feel it jutting out suddenly. I hadn't realised that happened so early on in some cases. Who knows if it'll go back tilted or not now.

I didn't sleep at all last night, tried for a couple of hours but then at 1 o'clock didn't think it was fair on hubby to keep tossing and turning, so came downstairs to the lounge and watched everything I had recorded and did research on miscarriages etc on the internet! Crept back upstairs at 7 o'clock hoping he hadn't noticed I'd been gone but he did!! Back at work today, as no real reason not to be. I don't feel tired yet, just so glad I'm not bleeding lots, as I look grey from the d&c anyway!!! Mentally I'm still ok, I'm waiting for the slump but it's still not come yet. I forgot how many forms you have for a d&c and how many risks they tell you about, perforations in the uterus, damaging tubes and in extreme hysterectomy's!!!!!!!!!:wacko: I'm just glad everything's still in there and it went as well as I could have hoped!:thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Big hugs Aleeah :hugs:
I'm glad you feel physically better. It's interesting they got something from the babies, hopefully you'll get some answers soon!
I hope you have a good and calm vacation- you need it <3


----------



## crysshae

That's great, LL!

Aleeah - I'm glad you're feeling okay. Do take care of yourself and don't overdo it. :hugs: When will you be leaving for your vacation?

Lindsay - Looking forward to your scan today!

Blue, Nina, Mrs A - How are y'all doing?


----------



## Nina83

I've got sort of AF cramps. way too early for that whatever the cause is!
It's strange :wacko:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, sorry to see AF got you :( :hugs:

LL, that's great news about the ovulation cramps!! Glad to hear you've got your bases covered too :)

Nina, looks like you ovulated, fingers crossed you caught the egg!!

Aleeah, I agree with Crys, make sure you don't overdo it! I had very little bleeding after my D&C, just a day or 2 of really light stuff. Then a few days of light bleeding about 2 weeks later (which is when I assume my hcg levels reached 0). Hopefully your recovery will continue to be smooth :hugs:

Crys, Mrs A how are you ladies doing?

As for me, I'm a bit of a nervous wreck this morning... did not sleep much at all last night. I have a non-pregnancy related specialist appointment this morning, then the ultrasound this afternoon. I will update when I get back home.


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Just waiting as usual. Lol. 

I have 3 friends including you on here getting scans today, so I've been stalking for updates all morning. :wacko: So exciting! I hope your scan reassures you and you can relax and get some rest to make up for your lack of sleep last night.


----------



## bluestars

Aww hope they find something from the babies that can be helpful! I hope you get some sleep tonight ! You will be tired. I have spoken to doc about cd21 tests and he said he'd do them but for the past two cycles I have been away for cd 21 it's annoying. So hopefully get it this month. I smile and said I'd see if I could find the steriliser but she isn't getting it. 

I'd be the bad one if I brought anything up all I would here is she's pregnant you shouldn't be stressing her out! Heyho 

AF really heavy and painful today! I just want to curl up in my bed with a hot water bottle. It's rather good as OH runs about after me if I want him to soo I think I'm going to make the most of it tonight. (Whenever he comes home). 

How did scan go linds ? 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Got good news :). Breathing a lot easier now. Will update later with a photo :)


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo! Can't wait! Congratulations!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Thanks. Oy, doesn't it feel like danger lurks around the corner around every turn when you're pregnant? That's ridiculous about the bug repellent thing. I would have been freaking out if I were you! Let's just hope there aren't so many chemicals floating around us the next time we're pregnant...just to be on the safe side!

Also...the last time I got mild AF-like cramps in the few days following ovulation, I got my BFP! So it definitely could be a good sign. But I'm sure it's nothing bad, anyway. 

Aleeah - Interesting that your uterus had already straightened out from pregnancy! Sorry you were having trouble sleeping last night, and that you're so pale from the d&c. I definitely agree that you should take it easy. If it were me, I'd definitely not be back at work yet, just for emotional reasons, so good for you!

Blue - That sucks AF is getting you down. Definitely make use of OH's helpfulness tonight! You deserve that. I've never heard of the cd21 test... I'll have to look it up later. Hopefully you can get it done this month. 

Lindsay - CONGRATULATIONS! That is amazing! I had a very good feeling about you. I can't wait to see the photo! You must feel so great right now. 

As for me, my temp did go up today after those ovulation cramps last night, so I'm fairly certain I ovulated last night. I guess just 2 more days of temping before I can confirm. We will BD tonight and tomorrow to be on the safe side. I can hardly wait to be done this part! ahah. But the TWW is miserable and at least BDing distracts me.


----------



## Lindsay109

Here's the photo of our little blobbie :) The ultrasound tech was very nice and let my husband come in for the whole thing which is not their policy. She did all her measurements and then let us see the heartbeat and said that at this point, "everything looks great". She did not tell me what the heart rate was, or what the CRL was as apparently she's not allowed to tell those things... but did say that she wasn't concerned about anything :) I am thinking I will make an appointment with my family doctor later this week, or early next week to go over the report. Feeling much better about things though and looking forward to a good night's sleep.
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Lindsay! Cute little blobbie. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Great scan, Lindsay! And wonderful news. I'll admit I can almost never distinguish the baby in early scans, but I am very very happy to hear that there is a heartbeat and that there were no concerns! I can't wait to hear the full report from your doctor. I do hope you get that well-deserved good night's sleep tonight! You can rest easy knowing your baby is in wonderful health! :)


----------



## Nina83

That's great news Lindsay! So cute :)
It's strange they don't let husbands in :s My doctor already knows I like DH in with me so he calls in him before I get the chance!
There's actually a policy here that it's against the law and a doctor could loose his license if they deny you another person in the room- Sexual harassment reasons.


----------



## bluestars

Aww cracking photo linds! Congratulations!! OH's are always asked to they scans here. I thought that was normal hehe. Whoops.


Yet for O lit!! Fingers crossed for you !! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

DH has always been at scans with me too. It seems odd to have a policy that doesn't allow them in. I wonder what the reason is. 

FF says I ovulated CD11. I'm not sure if it will change it's mind. If it turns out to be right, we at least have the chance to catch it. Our regular BDing quickly turned to nothing the last 2 days after DH had to work in 100 degree heat all day both days. It just drains you. :nope:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Aleeah

So pleased for you Lindsay!! It's your little rainbow, currently shaped as a bean!:wohoo: We can call it bean for now, I'm sure it'll resemble a baby in no time. So pleased hubby was there too, excited for you :happydance:!!

So on way out now, will msg you girls when I'm back, likely to be Monday but who knows!! It's hubby surprising me, thought it was a UK trip but we're headed to airport...!:happydance: Excited this time, last time he did this he proposed and I hadn't want him to (nerves of things changing for us when they were so good!), still at least I know he can't do that again!!!:haha:

If we have wifi in the hotel, I'll check in with you all xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Have a great vacation Aleeah <3


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, you've got crosshairs!! Yay for ovulation :) Hopefully the full moon baby making did the trick :) 

Blue, how are you feeling? I hope AF is going easy on you and OH is taking good care of you.

Crys, I hope FF is right and you've caught the egg :) 

LL, it looks like you may be in the 2ww too... I foresee a lots of symptom spotting in this thread in the next couple weeks, and hopefully a lot of bfp's too! :)

Aleeah, wow, a surprise trip, and going to the airport too!! I'm excited to hear all about it when you get back!! I hope you can relax and enjoy yourself, you and DH really deserve it!

Thanks ladies :) I did sleep very well... went to bed at 8:30, lol. I think all the stress exhausted me. Yes, it is a very wierd policy, and I have no idea why they have it. Maybe so they can get their work done without anyone asking questions? They allow husbands or significant others in after they have done all their measurements and at that point will show you the baby. Last time I could see the screen while the tech was checking everything, and could tell something was wrong. Didn't really want a repeat of last time so I asked very nicely and promised he wouldn't say anything, lol. At least I know what to ask next time too! Hubby could see the screen the whole time and said last night that the heartbeat was 182... he didn't know I wanted to know that... men!


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - What a sweet hubby you have! Enjoy your vacation together! It is very well deserved. :flower:

Nina, LL, and Blue - Hope we all have caught or will catch our eggs this month! We could so be bump buddies!! :thumbup:

Lindsay - Lol. DH's have no idea what we want to know, do they? 182 is awesome - strong!!! :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Hopefully you catch it this time! I agree that being in the heat all day drains you a lot! It's definitely hard to fit in BDing if you're so tired out. Good luck! :) 


Aleeah - Have a great vacation! Hope it's a great chance to relax for you. 


Lindsay - Yep, I'm certain I ovulated already. My temp has risen 2 days in a row so it just needs to rise one more time to confirm! I have never had a month of not ovulating, so I'm not worried about that. I am trying not to focus too much on being in the TWW yet. Even though I am extremely hopeful for this month, I don't really think I'm preg. Last time I was preg I experienced mild cramps for several days after ovulation, and then after that I started getting little twinges alternating from side to side, which continued for my entire pregnancy. I am not really having any cramping this time so I'm probably not preg. :( Although, as I'm typing this I'm starting to get some weird twinges, but I'm sure it's just my imagination. 

That is great that you ended up finding out the heartbeat! Silly hubby for not thinking you'd want to know! I'm glad you got a good sleep last night. Yay!


----------



## bluestars

Have a god vacation Al!! 

Don't loose heart yet lit!!

I'm fine nothing to report 


How's everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Well I would just like to announce that we finally had our last BD session of the cycle and I am SO relieved (actually, DH was relieved too). By the end it just gets sooo tiring. I'm happy to be in the TWW now and we can finally make plans in the evening without extreme stress about fitting BDing in first.


----------



## Nina83

Literati- Each pregnancy is different! 
Hope you caught that egg!


----------



## bluestars

Haha lit that's hilarious! I know what you mean though I think I'm still recovering from last months and its nearly time to try again!! 

Nina wow just seen your crosshairs! 

Crys would love to be bump buddies. Just need to catch my wee eggy. But I'm still at the beginning of this cycle.

Linds did you sleep well again last night ? 

Aleeah how are you honey ? 

Mrs a where are u at ? Xxx

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati, that made me laugh, lol. I know exactly what you mean though! I would agree with Blue and Nina, definitely don't count yourself out yet! I had no symptoms at all before my first bfp (and it was the absence of symptoms that was different), and this time I had a little bit of cramping around 5 - 7 dpo and that was it. 

Yes, I slept pretty well again last night... although still feel exhausted, I feel like I need a break from work! Fortunately it's a long weekend coming up :) I'm also very happy today because I found out I don't have to go to court in September. I was called as a witness for one of my clients and just found out today that the case settled yesterday at mediation so that's a huge load off. I have never had to go to court and I was really nervous about it!

How is everyone else doing today? Anyone have exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## bluestars

Aww that would be nerve racking!! Glad you don't have to go now. I'm tired tired tired! Can't wait for bed time already had awful bad dreams that just seemed soo real last night and its set me off wrong for the full day. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Haha, glad you can relate. It's crazy how quickly it becomes time to BD again, isn't it? What CD are you going to start on? 


Lindsay - Thanks! ahha, after I wrote that post, I really did start getting the same mild cramps as I got last time...except this time on my left side (so I think I must have ovulated on the left side this time). I had them all yesterday afternoon/evening and today so far. I am choosing to believe that this is the fertilized egg traveling down my fallopian tube. Wishful thinking? Maybe! But I'm going to continue thinking that anyway. :) I am very back and forth in the TWW, one minute certain I must be pregnant, and the next feeling like I must be out for the month. You really do just have to wait and see, I know...but it's so hard! haha

That is such a relief that you don't have to go to court! That would have been kind of scary. I am SO relieved it's a long weekend for us as well. In fact, I even booked tomorrow off to give myself an extra-long weekend...so that will be quite nice! I don't have any major plans except being out in the sun and maybe catching up with some friends. There is a fireworks festival in our city this weekend so we might check that out as well. What about you? Besides getting extra sleep! :haha:

PS - Ovulation is officially confirmed for me today! Actually, my temps have never risen so rapidly in the 3 days following ovulation (they get higher eventually, but there's usually a smaller increase at first). I am going to consider that a good sign, even though that didn't even happen the last time I was pregnant.


----------



## bluestars

I'd consider it a good sign lit! Start when AF stops.i think and every other day until I get positives again and then Dtd like crazy xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sounds like a great plan! Too bad AF is still persisting. I'm sure you can't wait for that to be over with!


----------



## bluestars

Lol I don't. Mind anither day haha! Gearing myself up for BDing! Haha xxx


----------



## crysshae

LL - Lol and yay for a quick temp rise. 

Lindsay - Glad you're feeling well and getting more rest and that you don't have to worry about court. 

Blue - Lol! Good luck when you do get started!

Nina - How are you feeling? 

No exciting plans for me. It's 100+ degrees here. We have a long weekend too. DH is off for 5 days, starting today, except for some side work he is going to do Saturday. I work every day except for the holiday, only mornings on the weekend though, so hoping we can have halfway lazy days watching a movie or something.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I hope bed time comes soon and you can get some rest :) Hopefully no more bad dreams either! Sounds like you've got a good BD plan for this cycle!

LL, nothing wrong with positive thinking! I'd take that as a good sign too :) Also good news on confirming ovulation and the temp rises! Yes, waiting is sooo hard. I feel like I've been waiting for one thing or another ever since we started ttc, lol. Even once you get a bfp you're still waiting... I was waiting for the scan, and now I'm waiting for my first OB appointment on Sept 12. 

Crys, hopefully you can fit in some lazy time over the weekend :) Too bad you have to work. Do you always work on the weekends, or is it just a this weekend thing?

I haven't got much planned for the weekend (besides some extra sleep as LL said, lol). We're doing a bbq lunch with some friends on sunday and that's about it. I'm hoping the weather will improve by then. We've had a beautiful hot summer and the last couple days it's been grey and pouring rain... feels like the fall weather has already arrived.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, the BBQ sounds fun. I'm in a munchy meat mood these days.
DH wants to buy a BBQ and I think I'm finally going to say YES! GO FOR IT!
All I can think about is a hotdog in a bun with relish, fried onions and kettle potato chips.

I am so excited for you, I hope Sept 12 comes soon!


----------



## Lindsay109

Lol, "munchy meat mood". You guys should get a bbq... can make all sorts of yummy stuff!

I'm not sure what we're going to make on sunday... nausea has been more manageable lately, but I've been having a lot of food aversions... especially to meat. Although, now that you mention it, hot dogs could be tasty....

Have you got any plans for the weekend Nina?


----------



## bluestars

Hotdogs sounds amazing!!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - That's too bad you work for the weekend, but I think you definitely have a good chance of some fun lazy half days after work! I know that when I used to have to work holidays/weekends, I would sometimes try to pretend that working was just a bad dream and that I was still on holidays after work! haha. Sounds ridiculous, but I did what I could to cope. ;) 

Lindsay - Thanks! There really is SOOO much waiting involved with TTC/pregnancy. That does seem so long to wait for your first OB appointment! At least now you can feel a lot more relaxed about it since you know your baby is okay. I know I felt like my OB appointment was taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R to come and I could hardly wait, but then it ended up that what was supposed to be my first pre-natal visit turned into my post-miscarriage visit. :( Awful. So glad that things are looking up for you this time and you are sure to have a very happy doctor's visit!

Also good to hear that your nausea is dissipating slightly...but too bad about the food aversions! That really makes things less fun. Hopefully you can find something you like at the BBQ. That sounds really fun! I hope you get a sunny day for it. :) 

Nina - Ooh, you definitely should get a BBQ! They are soo nice, especially for the summer. We really, really wanted one for the last 2 years but couldn't afford it. Then suddenly at the end of the summer, my best friend's neighbour offered us their old one for free! They received a better one as a gift and just wanted to get rid of theirs. I was amazed by their generosity, and we have reaped the benefits all summer long this year!

How are you feeling? Doing any symptom-spotting yet? Your temperatures are sooo steady! I rarely have two days in a row where my temps are the same! :)


Well, I officially have plans for my day off tomorrow! After sleeping in as late as possible, I am going to go for a walk by the river with my mom, and then I'm meeting up with a friend and going to the outdoor pool. AND, it turns out that the pool is free tomorrow for "customer appreciation day" so that's even better! It's supposed to be really hot, so I can't wait!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, that sounds like a great plan for a day off! That's what happened with my first OB appointment with the last pregnancy too.... it wasn't scheduled until around 14 weeks. My GP suggested I keep it and just go meet her and I'm really glad I did because that resulted it me having the early scan and an earlier appointment this time. Apparently they don't usually like to see people before 10 - 12 weeks because they want to make sure it's a "viable pregnancy". It's funny, I haven't actually even seen my family doctor so far this time. I called the office and explained that I had already called the OB and had the scan and appointment booked and they said I didn't need to come in unless I had concerns.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, we plan on doing nothing Friday :) 
Saturday we have a family thing which I am really dreading. It's his side, his twin nephews have a Bar Mitzva. I really don't feel like a family weekend. 
So usually the first scans aren't until 10 weeks? I keep forgetting how different it is everywhere. I could not wait 10 weeks! I think the two things that helped me with these MC was that I saw them both on US- a HB and the sac, it made it much more real. I knew something was happening in there, but once you see it (even if it was already gone) it's like BAM, is all I can think of.

LL, I'm not sure how good it is these steady temps. I wish they would keep rising, I don't know what it means that they're so steady.
I do have AF cramps here and there, right now they feel like she's right around the corner. I had a horrible break out all over my face the other day and today thankfully it's almost all cleared up. Other than that nothing much. 
Your weekend sounds wonderful! How are you doing with the TWW? 

Is it the long weekend because of Labor day? We have a long weekend next week- holidays! I love September, we only work about 16 days :happydance: September and February- short month full pay!


----------



## Nina83

I just searched around google. Lots of mixed opinions on flat temps post O. It might mean steady hormones. 
I previously had 3 days of the same temps, but it was 6-8DPO, not much higher than right now. It was the cycle I was pregnant so FX!


----------



## bluestars

I have a 40th birthday to attend on sat and working up until it. Might go see some of the girls tonight. Apart from that we are just having an easy weekend. 

What sounds promising nina! Fingers crossed for your! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, actually people only usually have one scan here... at 18 - 20 weeks!! Crazy eh? I still have no idea why I was sent for a 12 week scan last time... perhaps due to my medical history. I didn't ask because it was the last thing on my mind last time I was there. She said the earlier one this time would be for my sanity, lol. So, I actually have no idea if I get another one at 12 weeks... my guess is probably no but I will find out on the 12th. 

I hope you're enjoying your relaxing friday and the event on saturday goes well :) Wow, I would love a 16 day work month! Hopefully for you the flat temps are a good sign!

Blue, sounds like you have a nice relaxing weekend planned too :)

LL, Crys, how are you ladies doing this morning?

Aleeah, I hope you are having a wonderful holiday!!


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like most of you have a fun weekend planned. Enjoy!

I am scheduled to work every weekend. It's a 2nd job to make extra money. It's contract work though,. I can just ask someone else to cover it if I don't want to work, so it's really easy to take the weekend off when I choose to. 

Nina, I hope your weekend plans turn out to be more enjoyable than you are expecting. Where do you live? 16-day work month - I need to move there! :haha: 

I had stable temps from 7-10 dpo when pregnant with my 4-year-old. Good luck! 

Lindsay - Send that cool rainy weather here. I'll gladly give up my hot summer days. Lol! So ready for fall!

AFM - 5 dpo today. Nothing out of the ordinary to report.


----------



## bluestars

Here you have a 12 week scan and a 20 and if i was to get pregnant then they said they would give me and early scan about 8-9 weeks. xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Yep, Labour day for us Canadians on Monday! :) Yay. 

Wow, I'm hoping those steady temps are a good sign! I don't know what they mean either, but the fact that you had something similar the cycle you were pregnant sounds very promising! Woohoo! And the cramps are promising too. I've continued having my mild left-sided cramping but today I haven't felt anything yet. It might show up again a bit later, though.

I am doing pretty well for the TWW so far! I haven't been obsessing over it too much which is good. I'll probably start doing that about 7 DPO.  

Your September sounds amazing! Only working 16 days with full pay would be SO great! Wow! Enjoy that time off! 

I know what you mean about sometimes just NOT feeling like a family weekend. :S Good luck!

Also - here it is typical to always do a 12-week scan and a 20 week scan. If you have bleeding or other bad signs, they will get you in for an early scan ASAP. 


Today when I put my temps into FF, it told me it was switching my ov day from CD12 to CD13. I completely disagree with this, so I checked the box to tell it to ignore today's temp. I think it was particularly high because I slept in til 10:00...so it won't hurt to trick FF this time. ;) 

I don't have time to reply to everyone as I'm rushing out the door to meet my mom for that walk! Have a great day, everyone! I'll reply later.


----------



## bluestars

Sounds like you have it all under control Lit!! Glad your two week wait is going well!!! fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. Ovufriend first said I ovulated on CD9 because I had a late, sleep deprived temp, and I still had 3 more days of EWCM. It changed it after adding more temps. I've seen it mark O on the first high temp day for a lot of people. Not sure why it does that.


----------



## bluestars

So OH decided to buy himself a sperm count test and tested at home. He has now totally convinced that he has a low sperm count and is stressing (which won't help) aaaargh!! Why did he do this its totally stressing out !!!! Not listening to a word I said ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh no! I hope everything turns out okay and he doesn't stress too much. How reliable are those?


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, I would gladly send you some cool rainy weather! It's pretty much all we get from November to April... we have lots to spare, lol. 

LL, that's funny how different the norms can be even within Canada. I think 18 - 20 weeks is way too long to wait, I'm not sure how people stay sane! I hope you're enjoying your day off and glad to hear you're not stressing too much about the 2WW.

Blue, how accurate are those tests? I don't know much about them. Hopefully you can help him stop stressing so much... in my experience, men like to take action to fix a problem (almost to a fault sometimes, lol), so maybe suggesting that he look into some vitamins that might help sperm count, or make an appointment with the doctor or something... that way he'd feel like he was doing something.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Oh no! That's too bad he's freaking out. I only just heard about those tests the other day. Maybe it's a better idea not to take them.  I agree with Lindsay that guys like to "take action" so suggesting a vitamin might be a good thing. They say zinc is really good for men's fertility. And make sure he stays away from biking and letting those guys get too warm! ;) haha. I always ask my DH periodically, "You're making sure not to let them overheat, right?" 

Crys - Ya, ovufriend is sometimes messed up. It is just a machine, after all. I think we're better at interpreting our *own* cycles. But oh well! (And I said FF before but I meant Ovufriend).

Lindsay - Yeah, that is weird that there is such variance even within Canada! I agree that 20 weeks is WAY too long to wait. I think I would go insane?


----------



## Nina83

Oh no Blue! Why did he do that?! I don't think those things are reliable at all! If he wants to have a SA- only by a clinic. Those home tests are as bad as Dr. Google IMHO. Poor guy.
I make sure DH takes vitamins regularly, and also L-arginine, which is supposed to help sperm quality.


----------



## Literati_Love

Argh, today when I put my temp in, Ovufriend changed my ov date to CD13 _again_! This is so annoying. I don't see a way I can keep tricking it so I guess I will leave it for now...but I do think I probably ovulated CD12. And I want to be 5DPO, not 4DPO, darnit!  I suppose it's possible I ovulated early CD13, but I just don't think so. Why would my temp have gone up that day already, then? Oh well.

This time (well, until stupid ovufriend set me back a full day), I've felt like the TWW is going by so fast! I think the reason it feels so fast is I've realized I'm afraid of finding out either way. :S

a) If AF starts, I'll be devastated. I'll start panicking about our "timeline" and about never having a baby in my arms. Plus, I'll have AF, so I'll be miserable. 

b) If I get a BFP, I'll be terrified. I'll be afraid to be excited, but wish I were more excited; I'll have to go to the lab way too often for bloodwork and urine tests and blah blah blah; I'll have to worry about something going wrong and not getting to the hospital in time to get my win rho shot, as I have a stupid negative blood type :(; I'll have to constantly have doubts about this pregnancy and whether it's going to last; I'll have to panic about every strange smell or possible chemical that is used at work that might harm my baby...the list goes on. Basically, I'll be in constant panic mode and I'll never be convinced that my baby is going to be okay until he/she is in my arms. 

Lindsay, you are SO brave to be pregnant again. It seems so scary now. :(

How is everyone else doing today? It's always so quiet here on the weekends.

Nina - I hope today's temp on your chart is an implantation spike and you're on your way to a triphasic chart! :)


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, sorry you're freaking out... I totally know the feeling. I am definitely not brave, just trying to take it one day at a time. The ultrasound tuesday helped, but now I am freaking out again. Yesterday evening I had a very small amount of dark red spotting, only when I wiped. Earlier in the day I had noticed what I thought was tan/brownish colour discharge, but I wasn't sure. Other than that, nothing has changed. Perhaps I had a tiny bit more cramping yesterday, but nothing out of the norm of what I've had over the last few weeks.

Of course, this happens friday evening of the long weekend so the doctors office is closed and I don't think this warrants a visit to emergency as things are right now. There has been no more spotting since the one occurrence of dark red, so for now my plan is to monitor very closely and try not to freak out too much. If any of you ladies have any words of advice, I would appreciate them :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, Lindsay, that is scary! :( I want to be encouraging but since my own experience with what you're describing had such a bad result, it is hard to know what to say.

I do know that things like these ALWAYS seem to happen during the weekend or when your stinkin doctor is on holidays (this happened to me...argh!). It is VERY frustrating. But try to hold on! I agree that there's no need to go to the hospital with this little spotting. Just continue monitoring and call your dr first thing on Tuesday morning! You sound like you have this under control and are trying to stay calm, so that's awesome! 

I do know that there are MANY, MANY positive stories of women who have had bleeding while pregnant and everything turned out fine! My BFF's sister bled for a few weeks early on - and it was bright red and more than just spotting. She now has a beautiful 7 month old who is healthy as can be! Another friend had bleeding for her entire first trimester, and she has an adorable little 2-month-old right now! 

Also... did you by any chance dtd in the last couple days? I've heard that can cause a small amount of spotting and that it's nothing to worry about. I'm sure you know that but just thought I'd throw that out there just in case.

:hugs: You can get through this! You saw your baby's heartbeat and once you have seen your baby's heartbeat your chance of something going wrong goes way down! You are healthy and young and have a very good chance of a healthy pregnancy this time. Try to hang in there!


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay :hugs:
I know there's nothing I can say that will help you worry less, it stinks that we will always now fear the worst. But bleeding is common.
Are you drinking enough? Dehydration can cause some spotting as well.
:hugs:


----------



## bluestars

IT says its 97% but im not convinced at all! Dont even think its right anyway! he has been taking vitamins since march. hes an idiot! still stressing about it!

Linds dont worry about it a lot of women get it at the beginning and all the way through. If keep an eye on it and on cramps and if your worried phone the doctors when you can or go to A&E. Try take your mind off it for the time being though. :flower:

Im fine working all week and again today and im knackered!!!! have a 40th to go to tonight and i really cannot be bothered!!! :sleep:

What are all you ladies doing tonight/ tomorrow? 

How is everyone else? Aleeah ? Mrs A? London? xxx


----------



## Nina83

I did get a major rise in temps today, but I slept crappy last night. 
I woke up at about 4 and tossed and turned. Plus I had nausea and side pains. And I couldn't sleep on my stomache I feel back asleep at about 6 and woke up at 7 and took my temperature. So not sure how accurate todays temperature is.
Today was awful- body wise. Cramps, or side pains, whatever they are, went from one side to the other. I had nausea all through the morning, and my back started hurting in the afternoon. Plus I was dead tired from not sleeping at night.
I'm not sure if I'm bloated or I just ate a lot this weekend. My sides still hurt :(
I know these are all really good signs, but last month looked promising and we all know how that ended.
Yesterday I was talking with DH about how this new year (Hebrew new year starts Wednesday) all I want is a BFP. He told me he has a feeling this is the month. I just want this miserable year to end.
I'll be testing on Thursday, 11dpo. If I can wait that long ;)


----------



## Nina83

Blue, a lab SA gives you so much more than a drug store test. It's not just the count that matters. I don't understand how a home test can give you such "accurate" numbers. I would just throw it away- it will make you both stress too much. 
You guys got pregnant very easily the first time- I know it's a lot of luck- but it also must mean something!


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks for the support, I really do appreciate it :hugs: We haven't dtd for about a week so I don't think it's that. Don't think I'm dehydrated either, but I'll keep drinking lots just in case :) So far so good today, a little bit of tan coloured discharge after taking the dog out for a walk but nothing more. Gonna take it easy and try and keep my mind off things. Yeah, I've done a lot of googling and I know it could go either way, but at least the fact that we had a good scan earlier this week is a good sign. 

Blue, sorry OH is still stressing, hopefully he'll calm down soon. I agree with Nina, there are so many things a store test can't tell you. Maybe you can duck out of the party early if you're tired. I know what you mean... I often don't feel like going out again after I get home from work, lol. 

Nina, sorry you're feeling so rough.... hopefully they are good signs this month!!


----------



## crysshae

Oh goodness, Lindsay! I pray it's nothing. With what you describe maybe it's just an irritated cervix. As the others have said, it can be normal for some women to spot or bleed in pregnancy. My sister didn't realize she was pregnant with her first because she continued to have a period every month. 

I hope your symptoms are very positive this month, Nina. 

LL - I understand your fears. I hope you will be able to find some joy in your next pregnancy. 

Blue - I hope your OH can find some reassurance and stop stressing very soon.


----------



## bluestars

i think your chart looks great nina!!! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Wow, those symptoms sound SO promising! I am so excited for you! Of course, it sucks you feel crappy...but anything for the BFP, right? :) Also...I agree that your chart looks really good!

Lindsay - Glad you are taking it easy. :hugs:

Crys - Thanks. How is your cycle coming along? Any symptoms?


----------



## bluestars

Lit your temps are rising really nicely as well!! 

And Nina im with hubbie on this one i think this is your month!!! <3 this would be a great start to the year!! 
xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

How's everyone doing today? Nina, Crystal and LL, your charts are looking great!! Any more symptom spotting?

Blue, how did the 40th go last night? Hopefully you've got today off!

Crys, thanks for the thoughts. There has been no further spotting since the one occurance on Friday night so I'm hoping it was nothing to be concerned about.

I think I spoke too soon on the nausea being more manageable because the last couple days have been really bad. Absolutely nothing appeals... But I certainly didn't feel like this last time so I'm taking it as a good sign. Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## bluestars

Good signs linds!! sorry you feel so rubbish! ginger biscuits are supposed to help. tried things like that ? 

40th was not too bad! lol yup day off today! It goes in too quick!!! 
Did you do anything last night ? xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Good signs linds!! sorry you feel so rubbish! ginger biscuits are supposed to help. tried things like that ?
> 
> 40th was not too bad! lol yup day off today! It goes in too quick!!!
> Did you do anything last night ? xxx

I've got some ginger candies.... but the thought of them is even putting me off. I might try ginger cookies... might be a bit easier to get down. Mints seem to help a little bit too.

Glad to hear you've got a day off, any plans? Although I suppose the day is almost over where you are. We didn't do much last night... watched a movie and I went to bed early around 9... I'm pretty boring these days, lol. Headed off to a bbq in a few minutes... fortunately the nice weather has come back :)


----------



## crysshae

I'm so glad to hear that, Lindsay, and that your nausea is as strong as ever, even though it makes you feel awful. 

My chart always does that jump so try not to get my hopes up on those. In fact my 2 pregnancy charts didn't do that, so makes me think I'm out at times. However, I felt really hot all night long, not sweaty, just hot. Hoping that's a good sign. 

Blue - Enjoy your day off! I'm off tomorrow! Yay for sleeping late!! :happydance: Getting any signs of O yet?

Nina and LL - Fingers crossed for you both!

Aleeah - Hope your holidays are wonderful and to "see" you soon.


----------



## bluestars

no plans at all... just the way i like a sunday to be!! i found the peppermint tea helped too sometimes. I was told that eating the ginger biscuits before you got out of bed in the morning was the best to help keep morning sickness at bay.... im not sure how well it works but its worth a bash!! have fun at your BBQ!! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay & Blue - Thanks! No major symptoms spotting for me. Last night I was having major food/smell aversions and was gagging so much at supper that I couldn't eat. Then I felt nauseous all night because of having low blood sugar. Unfortunately, this is not a pregnancy sign for me, as I've gotten those random food aversions and gagging every month for as long as I can remember. Other than that, I feel totally normal...but I felt totally normal at this point with my pregnancy as well. It's still pretty early on! 

Sorry to hear you're feeling extra sick again, Lindsay. At least that is a positive sign! But I'm sure you are quite sick of feeling ill already! I hope you're able to get a bit of food down at least. And yes ginger cookies might be nice! How do you cope with your nausea? Are you still able to go out and do things, get groceries, carry on with your normal activities...or are you pretty much bedridden when your nausea hits? Very good to hear that there's been no more spotting! Hopefully that was it. 

Crys - I only JUST noticed that I could find your chart from your signature! All this time I've wished I could see your chart but didn't want to ask. Didn't realize it had been staring me in the face this entire time!  I hope your feeling overheated is a good sign! :)

Blue - Enjoy your day to relax!


----------



## bluestars

Nina83 said:


> Blue, a lab SA gives you so much more than a drug store test. It's not just the count that matters. I don't understand how a home test can give you such "accurate" numbers. I would just throw it away- it will make you both stress too much.
> You guys got pregnant very easily the first time- I know it's a lot of luck- but it also must mean something!

ive just seen this post nina. i know i didnt want him to take it. i came home to this test and him stressing over the results. i have been trying to tell him that it isnt accurate and i dont believe it. He has now taken up smoking again :wacko: which is the sensible thing to do when you think you have a low sperm count!!! 
That makes me angry. I hate the smell of smoke and its stinking out all his clothes. Hes not doing it in my home and i will nag and nag him till he quits. So told him it might be the reason why hes getting a low sperm count on these tests. xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, that's ridiculous he's now taken up smoking! That definitely won't help at all! The poor guy took that test VERY personally!


----------



## bluestars

He sure has. Says he's not smoking them but found two empty packet in the bin and his friend was laying about it y.esterday and he stinks of smoke.... Hmmmm

Nina I have my fingers crossed any more tests today? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, shhhh ;)
I'm pretty calm and not expecting anything right now. I still feel like crap though. It would be great to actually know something real was behind this nausea. 
My next door pregnant coworker was talking on the phone the other week telling someone how "she had it so bad and doesn't wish it upon anyone". All I was thinking was bring it on. 
I keep hoping for a slight implantation bleeding or anything, just give me a sign! However, I didn't have IB or so boobs either times before, so anything can happen! (boobs are not sore now either)

Poor guy. Was the result really bad or something? I wish I had something smart and reassuring to say. Men take it so much differently than women. You should tell him you need to recheck and take action if there is a problem (not that there probably is) and no doctor will go by a home test. Lots of times stress can effect sperm, and I know that here if a test comes out low, they retest 3 months later, and usually the numbers go up. There's lots of things that effect sperm, I bet the stress on him might have effected the numbers on a home test.


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah, where are you ;)
How was your vacation?! Where did your husband take you?!


----------



## Aleeah

I'm back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had the most amazing time, best husband EVER!! He's definitely accumulated lots of brownie points! :thumbup: He took me to Venice, was so romantic and we really let our hair down, haven't laughed so much in such a long time. 

Reality hit me with a thud when we came back, had a meltdown in the car on the way back from the airport but it was probably a delayed reaction to last Monday. I feel better again today.

I'm still trying to catch up on everyone's posts, seems I've come back at an exciting time, I feel like everyday is a cliffhanger on this thread!!:haha: 

*Nina* - Your temps are looking so good and don't mock the nausea... are you forgetting I threw my guts up after feeling sick from dpo 6-9!!!:thumbup: I also didn't have any implantation bleeding or dip, so your symptoms to me look amazing!!!!

*Blue* - I'm so sorry your hubby's being a silly one! I feel sorry for men, we women tend to let it all out, say how we feel, get reassurance etc and this place is the best thing ever. You can vent, get honest advice and get answers. Our poor men are left to think up wild and wonderful things and then deal with them on their own. If he's really worried, you should go to the doctor's, it's not difficult for them to do a test on his sperm and then he'll know and they can explain to him there's nothing wrong and that he needs to STOP smoking now!!! 

*Lindsay* - I'm glad the spotting has stopped. Remember if you didn't have an implantation bleed this could just have been that. Most women that don't have the initial bleed tend to get spotting later, I'm sure that's all it is. Remember you've seen a healthy bean and a heartbeat of 182 is amazingly good, I'm sure this is it for you, sending you lots of sticky sticky sticky baby dust! And the nausea is such a good symptom, long live sickness!!!:thumbup: Although I know it's not nice to have and I hope the ginger cookies help (they sound yummy!).

*Crysshae* - Your chart looks A-Mazing!!!!! When will you be testing? Oh please feed my obsession to read up on other people's symptoms...!!! What symptoms are you having??

*Literati Love* - Hope you're having a good Labour Day off! I'm back at work today :wacko:. Your chart is looking amazing too, my ovulation day moved lots too with temping but to the eye it was obvious when it should have put the crosshairs but it didn't seem to get the 'right' date until I was about 9dpo. Not sure how it works but it definitely keeps us guessing!!:wacko: I miss charting so much I've decided to get back to it from tomorrow. Can't hurt I guess and can only arm my doctor with more information.

Looking at your chart you look like you've got all bases covered, I'm excited for you to hit that BFP, I'm so certain this is your month. Don't ask me why but I've got a feeling...!:hugs:

*Mrs A* - How are you doing?

Another update from me, I think I've got a urine infection, maybe? I've got really bad lower back pain, no pain otherwise. I guess it could do with the d&c but just weird how much it hurts. Tempted to book an appointment with my doctor but I can't stand the look of sympathy and she will give me that look hearing about the miscarriage! 

I feel even happier today than I've felt for a week, I've eaten a slab of cake and I've got that sweet sick feeling going on and I love that, I love cake!!

xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - SOOO glad you're back! That is AMAZING that your husband took you to Venice! I've always wanted to see Italy. I'm so glad it was romantic and that you laughed a lot and had fun. That makes total sense that you had your meltdown on the way home. A few days after our m/c, we went away to the lake and immediately felt a weight lifted off of us. Even though we were still sad, we were actually able to have FUN and laugh again...which really surprised me. Then as soon as we got in the car to drive home, I had my meltdown. It's weird, but it's like a little getaway tricks your brain into thinking everything is okay for a while. :) 

So I'm sorry to hear you've been feeling sad, but very happy to hear that you're doing great today! I LOVE cake too! It is one of the greatest joys in life! I'm so glad you had some and can enjoy that sugar high! :happydance:

That is very weird about your lower back pain. I suppose it could be a UTI...but as you said it also could be aftermath from the d&c. Bodies take a surprising while to recover after a miscarriage so it could possibly do that. I say wait a day or two and see if it persists? 

As for me, I can't update my chart yet today because ovufriend is messed up! At first I could get on the site, but it wasn't showing my temps at all. Now when I try the website, I just get a bunch of gibberish. Does anyone else use ovufriend and have that problem today? I hope it comes back. Today my temp rose quite a bit so I rather wanted to record that!

On another note, I am still having weird smell & food aversions! Yesterday the smell of my best friend's lotion (which I have smelled before and liked) was absolutely repulsive to me and Even though we were watching a show together I had to get her to cover herself up with blankets and sit far away from me so I couldn't smell her. Then today I barely managed to choke down my breakfast without losing it... And the smell of coffee is suddenly repugnant to me. I know this happens to me from time to time but I hope the fact that it is lasting means something! ;)


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, your sunday sounds lovely. That's just the way I like sundays to be too - no plans :) Sorry your OH is taking that home sperm count test so hard, silly guy taking up smoking again. I wish I had some wise words for you, but as the others have said, men react to things so much differently than women sometimes. Do you think he would go talk to the doctor about it? Perhaps they can talk some sense into him and do a proper sperm analysis if they think its necessary?

Aleeah, it's great to have you back! Sounds like an amazing holiday and I'm glad to hear that you and hubby had a good time and are looking after yourselves :) Sorry to hear about the meltdown, not unexpected though, you've been through a lot and it's bound to catch up to you :hugs: At least october is almost here and hopefully you'll get some good answers.... it always helps to feel like you have a plan. Hopefully the low back pain settles down soon... probably wouldn't hurt to get it checked out (except for the look of sympathy from the doctor).

LL, I hope the smell aversions are a good sign!!!

Nina, Crys, any symptoms or testing going on?

As for me, I had another bleeding episode last night. More blood this time, and it was dark red. I got up to pee around 3am and there were some drips of blood in the toilet bowl, and again on the paper even after I wiped a few times. I went into full on panic mode and hubby took me to the er. The ER doctor did an ultrasound (after pre-warning me that he wasn't very good at ultrasounds and he may not be able to see the heartbeat even if it was there) and we saw little blobbie again right away with his or her heart still beating away. He also said he didn't see any pockets of blood in my uterus and my cervix is closed so I guess that's good too. They did some blood work and then sent me home, advising I follow up with my doctor this week and go back to ER if the bleeding gets worse, or if if I start having severe pain (had no pain at all with this bleeding). He was quite clinical about everything, and said that it is impossible to know the outcome at this point, but the fact that there is "evidence of fetal cardiac activity" is a good thing. By the time we got home a couple hours later the bleeding had stopped. Given the circumstances that was probably the best news we could have gotten so trying to stay positive and as calm as possible - whatever is going to happen will happen I suppose.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, Lindsay! That is a scary situation but I'm so glad you went to the hospital to get it checked out as I'm sure you would have been in a panic otherwise. That *is* a great sign that the baby's heart is still beating away. I'm sure there's some other explanation for the bleeding. I just hope it stops for GOOD because that is a stress you do NOT need on your plate right now. I hate how clinical all the er doctors are about these things. It wouldn't hurt to acknowledge your feelings and the fact that it's your beautiful little baby in there, not just a blob with "fetal cardiac activity." Argh...forget about that. At least you know your baby is ok in there right now...and I'm sure that will remain the case. :hugs:


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay :hugs: That must have been so scary, but it's relieving your baby is snuggled in there safe and it's heart is beating away.


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah!! Your Hubbie is amazing ! Haha that sounds soo romantic !! You both definitely deserved it!!! I'd go see doc. Just go in with only speaking about what you went for and don't let her say anything if you think it will make you upset! That's what I do !!


Linds that sounds awful ! I hope you are ok and managed to sleep a little last night ! You did the best thing doing to ER. You got to see with your own eyes that your little button is still fighting strong and loving his/her warm hiding place! 

And on his sperm count, I binned the other test (that he asked for last night) and told him that I don't believe it at all and not to worry about it. Also told him that smoking is one of the worst things to be doing while we are trying to conceive. I told him I have made changes in order to try make it more possible to be able to conceive and if he really wants it then so should he. So I don't know wether he took it in or not we shal see. He says he's stressing about it all because he wantit soo bad...


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - Welcome back! Such a sweet hubby you have. Your meltdown is definitely expected. You need to let it all out. Sorry I have nothing really for you to obsess over. Lol. I'm doing very well with self control this cycle....so far. No testing yet and trying not to over analyze anything. That may be a different story this time tomorrow, but so far I'm doing well. :wacko:

Lindsay - I'm so glad your little one is safe and snug in there with a strong heartbeat and hope and pray the bleeding you're having turns out to be no cause for concern whatsoever. 

Blue - I hope your DH listened to you and all will get straightened out soon. 

Nina - I hope your signs are very positive! I've never had IB. 

Lindsay - I hope your symptoms are a positive sign too!


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - I'm sorry you've had such a fright but so pleased to hear little bean is still going strong :happydance:. I hope this is the last of your scare's, it's good they can't see any blood or anything inside, as hopefully that means you won't see anymore now. 

*Literati* - So strange we had our meltdowns at the same time. I think I'm ok now but I'm not going to keep saying I'm ok as I've learnt sometime's I won't be ok and that's fine too. 

I feel like other family members just brush it all off and say it'll happen when it happens and then move onto talking about their own children and pregnancies. It's hard, it's why I miss my mum so much now. I know she cared, like really cared, I know she listened and I know I trusted her opinion, I listened to her advice. I try and imagine what she would say now and walk in the footsteps she'd lead me with. That's helped a lot, every time I'm down now, I think what would my Mum say? And most of the time I giggle at that, as she'd probably tell me to eat more!! Her answer was always food! I don't weigh a lot and she always thought that was down to starvation (it's not!!) and so she'd always tell me my issue was food! I hope she's proud now, I'm the heaviest I've ever been!!!!!!:haha::mamafy:

I still can't see your temps on OvuFriend, might be my laptop though. I've found OvuFriend works better through GoogleChrome for me than it does through Internet Explorer but that could be because of my work security restrictions. Your symptoms sound SO good!! I really hope this is your month.:thumbup:

*Crysshae* - No news is good news I guess!:flower: Still an exciting thread, hopefully good news on some more BFP's soon.

*Blue* - I'm so glad you binned the other test, sometimes men really do need shaking!! Hoping your chat has done the job with him. 

So I caved and went to the doctors this morning, well actually I just called up to see if they could give me anything for my back and they insisted I go in and see them. So I don't have a UTI, that was all clear but to rule out any form of infection (from the d&c etc) I've been put on antibiotics for a week. They also did a pregnancy test but as expected that was still showing a strong positive. I've got to have bloods done 3 days apart in the next few weeks to see if my hormones are dropping as they should. I got the sympathy look and chat, asking me if I wanted a sicknote for work etc. But I know my doctor means well, so I just sort of brushed it off.

xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Awk that's all you need Aleeah! Glad that they have took some action though. I hate when people say 'it will happen when it is supposed to happen or when it does happen 'That is no comfort at all and it actually makes me want to scream in their face ! Why do people say that. I actually said it to a girl the other day after she said it to me the week before and she got angry haha! One rule for one and a different for another! I want it to happen when i want it!i like to be in control. I hope your levels go down like their supposed to! 

Crys- you have some will power!


I have still managed to avoid BDing... Don't know whats Wrong with me this month its scared me a little haha!!!!! As the months go on just feels like its not going to hAppen so what's the point in trying... Haha but I don't feel fully like that if you get me. OH wants to try try try now though... Maybe that's what's putting me off ! Haha.

Cd 9 may leave it till cd 10... Lolxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, glad to hear you threw out the other test, sounds like it's been way more trouble than it's worth. I hope OH listened to you and will start to make some changes!

Aleeah, glad to hear you went to the doctor and hopefully the antibiotics will take care of it if it is any type of infection. I'm sure your mum would be very proud of you, and not just because you've taken her advice and eaten more ;) but because of how well you have handled everything :hugs:

Crys, I'm very impressed with your will power!! Looking forward to hearing your updates as they come.

LL, Nina, how are you ladies doing today? Any symptom spotting?

I had a little more bleeding yesterday evening. Same as before, dark red and a little more than what I would call "spotting", but still no cramps. I called the OB's office this morning and they told me that dark red or brown is nothing to be concerned about and that I should just monitor things and try not to worry too much about it (ha, I wish they would tell me how to not worry because I am not very good at that!). The only other thing they would do is book an ultrasound if I hadn't had one yesterday morning. Doctor is only in weds/thurs this week and is fully booked, but and said there's nothing more I can do at this point, just monitor and go back to the hospital, or call them, if anything gets worse. I am seeing my family doctor tomorrow though, it was originally scheduled as an appointment to get the results of last week's ultrasound, but I will discuss the bleeding with her too - who knows, maybe she'll even try to find the heartbeat with her doppler. 

Hope everyone has a great day :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Glad you got rid of the other test. I hope your hubby takes what you said to heart and stops smoking and stressing! I am sorry you are feeling like there's no point in trying anymore. That is definitely very understandable but I hope you can find it in you to pick yourself up and try again. After all, this could be your month! You really never know! :)


Crys - Your chart looks great! Nice self control in not testing yet. I can't wait til you start testing and hopefully see a positive! hehe!


Aleeah - That is very true. You may feel fine the one day, and totally NOT fine the next, and that is very okay. When I was first recovering from mine, I hated when people asked "how I was doing." Like what was I supposed to say? Just because I'm in an okay mood and I'm not thinking about things too much one day doesn't mean it still doesn't hurt deep down. 

Ovufriend is working for me now. I use firefox so not sure if using another browser would make a difference. Weird that it isn't showing up for you either. 

It really is awful about how people brush things off and think you can just try again and it's no big deal. That is NOT supportive or understanding at all and I wish people would stop. That is awful that you can't talk to your mom anymore. :( She sounds like she was amazingly supportive and talking to her would be just what you need. I am sure she is very proud that you are now the heaviest you've ever been. ;)

Good to hear you got some medical attention. Hopefully everything clears up soon. And definitely hope your hCG levels go down to normal again ASAP!

Lindsay - Sorry to hear you're still having some bleeding. It's really too bad they can't do anything at this point but I am sure you will get some more reassurance soon. Hopefully the bleeding subsides for good. That will be good to discuss this with your family doctor. Hopefully she can make you feel a bit better. It is impossible not to worry, I know, but sounds like you are doing your best. :hugs:

AFM, I don't think I could be pregnant, really. My temps aren't particularly great this month, and my symptoms are very similar to previous NON-pregnant cycles. I know every pregnancy is different and that is what I'm counting on, but I really don't feel too optimistic today. I just really, really want to be pregnant again already and don't want to wait another month or who-knows-how-long to finally get there. *sigh*

I've had trouble sleeping the last three nights now...not sure what that's about (although, again, sometimes I get insomnia from PMS). My headaches have subsided but I'm still hoping those were a good sign somehow.


----------



## bluestars

So I'm watching 'this morning' (a chat show sort of thing that's on in the mornings here in the UK) and one of the topic of conversations is 'selling your positive pregnancy tests online'!!! 

I cannot believe that people actually do that!! I'm not sure if I'm more weirded out by the people selling or the people buying!! 

What's your opinions girls! Its mad right ??? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> So I'm watching 'this morning' (a chat show sort of thing that's on in the mornings here in the UK) and one of the topic of conversations is 'selling your positive pregnancy tests online'!!!
> 
> I cannot believe that people actually do that!! I'm not sure if I'm more weirded out by the people selling or the people buying!!
> 
> What's your opinions girls! Its mad right ??? Xxx

Hey I saw that too!! Went into work a bit later today. I know totally mad!! Why would you lie about being pregnant, surely it would be a great big mess to get yourself into?! x



Literati_Love said:


> AFM, I don't think I could be pregnant, really. My temps aren't particularly great this month, and my symptoms are very similar to previous NON-pregnant cycles. I know every pregnancy is different and that is what I'm counting on, but I really don't feel too optimistic today. I just really, really want to be pregnant again already and don't want to wait another month or who-knows-how-long to finally get there. *sigh*
> 
> I've had trouble sleeping the last three nights now...not sure what that's about (although, again, sometimes I get insomnia from PMS). My headaches have subsided but I'm still hoping those were a good sign somehow.

My temps weren't anywhere near as high as I'd thought they should be and I still got a BFP and that was with twins, so you really never know. You're not out until the witch shows her face and I'm really hoping she doesn't for you. The headaches and lack of sleep were some of my only consistent symptoms through early dpo part of pregnancy, so don't be disheartened, I'm still rooting for you xx



bluestars said:


> I have still managed to avoid BDing... Don't know whats Wrong with me this month its scared me a little haha!!!!! As the months go on just feels like its not going to hAppen so what's the point in trying... Haha but I don't feel fully like that if you get me. OH wants to try try try now though... Maybe that's what's putting me off ! Haha.
> 
> Cd 9 may leave it till cd 10... Lolxxx

Please don't give up Blue, remember you've got to be in it to win it and you know you can! I know it's hard and to be honest we too gave up for a while after the first miscarriage this year but eventually picked ourselves back up with no pressure, just had fun. It's hard I know.

We were very naughty in Venice, felt back to the fun old us before the pressure of all this. Hubby's a bit thick though and keeps insisting on not using any protection. I think he thinks we can still have a miracle baby naturally :wacko:. We've been told to stop trying, this is why Men are from Mars and Women are from Venus!! It was only CD 4 to 6 (I had no bleeding following the m/c), so at least I know we won't have caught that early on. I hope I've now convinced him to use protection otherwise he's on his own!! :haha:

*Lindsay* - I'm so sorry you've had some more blood but I'm pleased it was only a tiny amount. I'm praying for you, the fact that little bean is still beating away is such a GOOD sign. Try and rest up lots and lots, I've read from other ladies that have had bleeding and gone onto have successful pregnancies that they rested lots following the bleeding. :hugs:

*Crysshae* - How are you?? When's the testing commencing??? xx

*Nina* - How are you doing?

I'm having ANOTHER good day!! We're so busy with friends and family between now and our October appointment that I think I'm hardly going to have time to think about stuff, which isn't a bad thing. Planning to go back to Uni too.... eek! Only part time, but it's something I wanted to do and might help distract me for a while too. Of course I'll only be doing boring accountancy but I'm looking forward to researching it etc.

xxx


----------



## crysshae

DH saw something about that the other day. Something about the women buy them to get their boyfriends to pop the question?? That's pathetic and dishonest. The women selling them are just as pathetic but smarter as they make money off of other women's stupidity.


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I read about that somewhere and thought it was odd. Wait, it's coming back to me... I read about someone wanting to buy a +HPT from someone. She got really bad comments. I can't remember why someone would sell/buy something like that. When I feel down and want to see a second line I just pee on an OPK. I guess there's a lid for every pot though huh? 
Doesn't make me mad just kind of dumbfounded by humanity sometimes.
Sorry if this offends anyone...

https://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k501/CherrySoda_99/How%20I%20Met%20Your%20Mother%20Gifs/Cuckoo.gif

Aleeah, I'm happy to hear you're having good days. Breaking down sometimes is normal :hugs: I'm glad you had a good holiday, and Venice! What a lucky woman you are to have a guy like that! He's a keeper! ;)

Lindsay, Big hugs. Can't they squeeze you in, or can't you squeeze in between people? I'm not sure how it works there, but my doctor lets "special emergencies" in between patients. Some people never show up and don't bother to cancel. Even if there's nothing he can do- he should know. I hope you can get in.

AFM- Bleh. Had a major meltdown in the shower last night. I had such a miserable year. I'm so tired of this temping and hoping and disappointment. It's not fair that I'm in a worse place this year than last, isn't it only supposed to get better? It's not fair that people who started trying after us already have a baby in their arms, or will have one before us. 
I've been testing, and gotten super faint almost not there positives. Last pregnancy this happened as well, and my first bloods came back at 7. So it must have picked up something much lower. Like what happened with Nat. This morning I got another super faint second line.
That pregnancy didn't end well (even though my numbers more than doubled in the beginning) Since I got this first positive much earlier than the previous one, I'm hoping it's just a different story. I'm not going to test again until AF is due- Monday, and pray the line gets darker.
Last time I was so stressed out from the damn IC. I don't want that again. Ugh. How did I put myself in this messy position again?!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I was going to ask why on earth someone would sell or buy a positive pregnancy test... but now I see Crys' post, lol. That's crazy and I wouldn't ever do that. I would agree though, I think it's weirder to buy them.... at least the people selling them are making some money, haha. 

LL, don't give up! Temps tell you you've ovulated, and you BD'd at the right time so you definitely have a good chance :)

Aleeah, I'm really glad to hear you're having some good days, you deserve it! Good for you going back to uni, that'll definitely keep you busy with something positive. When I was in uni doing my masters I decided that this was definitely it for me, and I wasn't going back again, lol. However, whenever I take a course for work I always reminisce about how much I did enjoy uni (the learning part, not the crazy busy with projects and assignments part, lol) and wonder about going back part time but never sure what I'd want to take. 

Nina, Crys? How are you ladies doing? Any testing?

As for me, fingers crossed the bleeding seems to have stopped for now. Just had old brown blood that tapered off into almost nothing over the day yesterday. I hope it stays gone because I feel like I'm just barely managing to hold on to my sanity! I took it really easy with work yesterday (cancelled a couple of my pediatric clients). Today is a little busier, but not going to have to be running around too much so that's good... at least work keeps my mind occupied.


----------



## bluestars

I know crys it wouldnt be me on either end of that!!! how could you get yourself out of it without making more of a mess for yourself!!! 

I know i really do need to be in it to win it!! not been feeling 100% think i may have a bug!! Felt totally sick this morning so phoned my boss and told her i wasnt coming in! Think im cd10 or 11 so i better start! my opt arent working either!! ordered a new one but dont think it will be here in time so might be doing it blind this month!!! 

glad your having another good day Aleeah!! Men are really silly. mine asked me if i was pregnant this morning because i was being sick haha!!! i sent him off to work and told him not to be stupid. i think he just wants some sexy time and im running away from him!!! aaaargh!!!

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, 
I think that if you're doing it "blind" this month- it'll be your month ;) Doesn't it always work out like that?!
Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## crysshae

Nina - I so hope this is it for you! 

Lindsay - I'm glad the bleeding has tapered off. I hope you can get some reassurance again soon.


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I agree with Nina. Going in blind might just do it for you. However...you do have to actually BD to get there. :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Aww Nina im sorry your having such a rough time!!! It will get better !! It has to!! your super early for a bright positive!! if this is it happening then a slight positive this early is really good!! dont put yourself down!!

Linds soo glad your doing better too!! been thinking about you!! 
and yeah i dont agree with the selling and buying of the tests! its just crazy crazy crazy!!! 

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Haha nina i need to stop running away from his penis first! haha xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> AFM- Bleh. Had a major meltdown in the shower last night. I had such a miserable year. I'm so tired of this temping and hoping and disappointment. It's not fair that I'm in a worse place this year than last, isn't it only supposed to get better? It's not fair that people who started trying after us already have a baby in their arms, or will have one before us.
> I've been testing, and gotten super faint almost not there positives. Last pregnancy this happened as well, and my first bloods came back at 7. So it must have picked up something much lower. Like what happened with Nat. This morning I got another super faint second line.
> That pregnancy didn't end well (even though my numbers more than doubled in the beginning) Since I got this first positive much earlier than the previous one, I'm hoping it's just a different story. I'm not going to test again until AF is due- Monday, and pray the line gets darker.
> Last time I was so stressed out from the damn IC. I don't want that again. Ugh. How did I put myself in this messy position again?!

Nina :hugs: I'm really sorry you're having a rough day. You're perfectly entitled to a meltdown, you have had a bad year and it really sucks that life is so unfair sometimes.... it's hard to make sense of it. I am sure your baby will come soon... and who knows, maybe it's just shy and already hiding out there ;) I hope you have a nice, definite positive by monday!!

My family doctor will squeeze me in for emergencies, but it sounds like the OB does not do that. They told me if things get worse I can go to the "assessment centre" at the womens hospital. They apparently have an early pregnancy team and will scan me if necessary. I already had an appointment with my family doctor this afternoon, so at least I can get her take on things.


----------



## bluestars

hopfully you wont need it thought linds!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Haha nina i need to stop running away from his penis first! haha xxx

Hahaha, yes, that is important! I agree with Nina and Crys ;)


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> hopfully you wont need it thought linds!! xxx

Yes, exactly :)


----------



## crysshae

I missed your post, Aleeah. We must've posted at the same time, and it brought me to the last page where my post started.

I'm so glad you're feeling good today. Congratulations on going back to school. Enjoy your time between now and October. It's good that your hubby is optimistic. Others have done it, but I completely understand your concern. I would want to wait too. 

AFM - I felt a tiny bit nauseated all day yesterday. Not sure if it was something I ate though. Last night I woke up at 3:30, went to the restroom, and then couldn't go back to sleep. That's not the norm for me during this phase of my cycle. I'm usually back out before I hit my pillow. Thinking about testing today.... :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

good luck crys!!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> AFM - I felt a tiny bit nauseated all day yesterday. Not sure if it was something I ate though. Last night I woke up at 3:30, went to the restroom, and then couldn't go back to sleep. That's not the norm for me during this phase of my cycle. I'm usually back out before I hit my pillow. Thinking about testing today.... :shrug:

I think you should test ;) Those sound like good signs to me!


----------



## Aleeah

AAAHHHH another cliffhanger!!! Test Crysshae, test and let us know!! Your symtoms sound SO good!!! Fingers and toes and the cats paws all crossed for you!! x:thumbup::flower:

*Nina* - I'm so sorry you're feeling down :hugs:. You'll get there and like Lindsay said, you might already be!! Try and stay positive, I know it's hard but you've done it before, you can do it again and I'm sure this time it will be sticky!:flower:

*Lindsay *- I'm so glad the bleeding has tapered off, I know this is going to be your rainbow but also understand how worried you must've/must be. Try and take it easy and I'm sure it'll all be fine. 

Hubby's a little worried I'll throw myself into the Uni thing and that'll be it, I'll keep studying. I was like that when he met me but he managed to keep me occupied with other stuff for a while but now the bug's back!!

*Blue* - There's some crazy ladies out there! Hubby was reluctant to have children for a long time, and I easily could have trapped him, told him I was on the pill and then 'accidently' fell pregnant but I don't understand the logic of people doing that! We discussed it and waited until he was ready and I'm so glad we did, as he's with me every step of the way. To buy a fake pregnancy test just seems so weird... so you show it to your other half... then what?!?! Like the presenter said, I could show hubby a spirit level and tell him it meant I was up the duff and he'd believe me!!! :haha: But then 3 months later he'd wonder why there was no scan and I wasn't showing!!!:wacko:

I order you to get on baby dancing duties!! Put something on that makes you feel sexy and think sex!!! The rest will all come naturally and you'll have a very lucky and happy hubby!:haha:

I've started spotting again today, not sure if it's because I started exercising again or not?! I put on weight around my stomach with this last pregnancy and I'm desperate to lose it, as it just reminds me of what I've lost. If I snap back into shape I think I'll feel like the old me a little more as I'll look like her. I don't do dieting, love food WAY too much, so exercise seems the obvious route but I don't know if it's that that's bringing on the bleeding??

xxx


----------



## crysshae

I caved. BFN.


----------



## bluestars

still early though crys!!! 
Aleeah your right!! I should but i dunno wiether to wait till tomorrow! my cm is still creamishy if thats a word haha!! gpt cheapie opk and neg !! should we tonight or wait till tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - Thanks. Today my temps dropped lower than they have EVER been in the TWW and I'm honestly feeling downright embarrassed by my chart. I feel pretty convinced I'm completely out this month, but what you said does give me some hope. Hopefully this is just a weird month for temps for me and it doesn't mean anything bad. 

I hope you've convinced your hubby to use protection from now on. You should be safe at cd4-6, especially after an m/c. Do you think you'll go on the pill, or resort to condoms/other methods? Glad to hear you're having a good day and I hope you enjoy going back to school!

Nina - Your chart is looking good! I am very sorry about your meltdown last night. I know this always seems to be the case, but I had a bit of a meltdown last night too. I was reading some of the posts on the TTAAL forum and I just got so incredibly sad that every one of us is so hurt and suffering so much. It's wasn't too bad and thankfully it kind of helped to cry. I definitely know how you feel in wondering why you aren't in a BETTER place a year later. I feel the same way! I thought my life would be so much more exciting this year but I've had an absolutely terrible year (not just the m/c) and now last year seems amazing. *sigh* :hugs: I hope you're feeling more hopeful today. That is SOO incredibly exciting that you had a faint line today! This must really be your month! I can't wait til you really find out! AF is due Monday for me as well so I'll be testing that day too...but most likely with bad news. :( 

Lindsay - Thanks, that does make me feel a bit better. I am glad to hear the bleeding seems to have stopped. It's good you're taking it a bit easier, and it will be nice that work will keep your mind occupied.


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> still early though crys!!!
> Aleeah your right!! I should but i dunno wiether to wait till tomorrow! my cm is still creamishy if thats a word haha!! gpt cheapie opk and neg !! should we tonight or wait till tomorrow? xxx


Well...if you usually have EWCM a few days before, then you're probably safe to skip another night. However, if it's been a while since y'all have BD'd, and if he hasn't had a "release" of his swimmers recently, I would make sure those are released soon :blush: so you'll have some fresh swimmers to work with at O time.


----------



## Nina83

LL, there's nothing to be embarrassed about ;) not many have textbooks charts. I look dead most of this month LOL!
As long as your temps stay above the coverline you're good. My pregnancy charts were most embarrassing. Take a look at December, that does definitely NOT look like it should end in a BFP! You never know :hugs:

Right now I'm at my Moms, after a Rosh Hashana meal. I know most of you aren't Jewish, not even sure if anyone is. But this is the beginning of a new year for me, and I just want to wish everyone a sweet and healthy year, full of love and joy. May this year bring us all happiness, I hope this year is quiet and calm, that the strength we've found inside ourselves help us get through these times, and may we never need to know again how strong we really are <3
Much love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

And a happy new year to you too! May it be a better one for you too! Do you recon sperm is filled back up after 24hrs? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

It's being continuously made. They say, depending on the guy's sperm count, it's 24 hours (for highest) to 48 hours (for lower counts) for best results.


----------



## crysshae

Happy Jewish New Year to you, Nina! I hope it's your best year yet!


----------



## bluestars

I thought that and have read it loads but just making sure haha! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, could just be that your levels are dropping so you're getting some bleeding. I bled a little the day of my D&C, and then nothing for about a week, then some more bleeding for a few days. Hopefully it resolves soon! I agree with you, no point forcing (or faking!) the issue of kids if hubby is not ready. Mine took a while to be ready for the idea of kids too, but now he's totally on board (even more so after the miscarriage) and I wouldn't want it any other way. 

Crys, yes, it is still early. Hopefully it's just a shy bean ;)

Blue, I agree with Crys, you don't want stale sperm, hehe. 

LL, I don't think you're out, it is still early days! I used to browse the bfp charts on FF - there's a bunch of them that really didn't look like what I thought a bfp chart would look like, so don't give up hope :)

Happy new year Nina! I really hope this year is a better one for you :hugs:

I saw the GP this afternoon and apparently my scan last week was great... baby was measuring right on 8 weeks 2 days and the heart rate was 182 (as hubby said, lol). She said there could be may reasons for the bleeding - maybe a bit of a bleed under the placenta due to things moving and stretching... who knows. Apparently they also checked my hcg on monday and she said it was "great" (but didn't give me a number) - she has sent me for a serial hcg so we have some indication of how things are going... I did one today and will do the other on friday and she will call with results on saturday (although I will be able to see them online probably before then).


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Thank you! Looking at your December chart almost made me cry because I was so relieved. I just want this so bad! And I am SOOOO emotional from PMS (or other reasons? :winkwink:). I hope that my temps go back up and I get a BFP. And your comment about you looking dead most of this month made me laugh! HAHA! I am so insane right now!

Happy Rosh Hashana! Or...whatever one says on Rosh Hashana! I hope you enjoy your celebrations. I am not Jewish, but I do have one friend who was invited to her Jewish friend's new year's celebration tonight...so I may have to ask her about it so I can get some insight into your traditions! :) And I do hope this new year is SO much better than the previous one for you!


Blue - Are you guys thinking of waiting 48 hours just in case that sperm test had some legitimacy, or are you going to toss that thought out of your mind and just do every 24 hours? Either way... good luck! But it sure sounds like you need to start BDing SOON! And I agree about the getting rid of old, bad sperm first. 

Lindsay - Wow, those are some great results from your doctor! It sounds like everything is going well. I am glad they are testing your hCG levels as that should give you an indication of whether things are going well. I am sure those blood results will be just the reassurance you need! Reading all that made me sooo happy for you! I am sure everything is going to be okay!

And thanks...maybe I will go look at more charts and see if they make me feel better.  

How is everyone else? And where has Mrs. A been lately?


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful, Lindsay! I'm glad your doctor is going to help with reassurance.

LL - Good luck! I agree with Nina and Lindsay. There is no textbook pregnancy chart. I study charts all the time during the TWW. It's almost as bad as POAS! Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Crys. Btw, your chart looks REALLY great! I am excited for you!


----------



## bluestars

Well I offered it up to him last night... He fell asleep! Haha... Blew down by my man haha!

Crys have you tested this morning ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Awww man! That stinks. Good luck today. 

Not yet...probably will in a little while.


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I may sound a little perverse, so forgive me if I do... but he's probably released his swimmers when he did the test? I don't know what the tests are but I imagined what my hubby will need to do (he'll have those in the October checks they do on us) and I imagine it's the sort of thing that will make me screw my face up at the sound of it :wacko:!! I remember when we had a lean period of baby dancing, before we were trying for a baby, so just dancing I guess!:blush: And I asked him straight out if his hand had been helping him and he admitted it had...!!!:dohh: I've never felt so traumatized!! I know men do it but god I never want to know..!!!! He's found honesty is NOT the best policy with that subject since though!:haha:

*Crysshae* - Same as LL, you're not out yet!! I too spent hours trawling through looking at other people's charts feeling so sad about mine, I think Nina even commented on a post of mine when I was upset I hadn't had the temp dip or implantation bleeding and lo and behold I was already up the duff. So don't count yourself out! :flower:

*Nina* - Shanah Tovah to you!! (I didn't just google that...!) :winkwink::haha: Seriously though, you deserve to have an amazing year and I've no doubt you will, it's exciting, this is a fresh clean start for you and hubby and a start that will no doubt have a gorgeous squidgy baby in it in no time at all. Thank you so much for your lovely words, they made me feel all warm inside.:flower:

*Lindsay* - I'm so glad your appointment went well and pleased there have been no more episodes. Am glad they're checking your HCG levels and they can be a good indicator of things. I'm getting mine checked this Friday actually and then again on Monday, I'm praying mine drop! 

Interesting you had some bleeding later on too, I don't mind it, it's a great excuse to keep hubby's paws off me! He seems to be very amorous, think he thinks he's Super Sperm Man and can fix things by getting me pregnant again! He's actually Super Idiot Man!!

*Literati* - My charts too were all over the place last time and I still somehow got a BFP, so you're not out. You're not out until the witch rears her ugly head and remember you've had some great symptoms this month :thumbup:. I was stunned to get a BFP everytime, I think we all forget that the cramping or PMS symptoms are so similar to early pregnancy symptoms and so they add to the confusion. 

I'm not going to go on the pill, as I haven't been on it for 8-9 years now and was advised by the doctors not to take anything hormonal as they won't be able to accurately test me in October, so back to the good old fashioned way of relying on condoms. But right now, my method of contraception is keeping hubby on his side of the bed and me on mine!! Best method going I'd say!!!:haha:

So I'm still ok, work is keeping me very busy at the moment, which is good. Can you believe I put on half a stone in the last pregnancy and I was only 10 weeks when I had the D&C...:wacko:!! So just been working on getting back into shape, other than that still feeling good.

xxx


----------



## crysshae

What Aleeah says is true. I forgot about the test, Blue. 

Aleeah - Lol! My advice - don't ask what you don't want to know. :haha:

Glad you're feeling well. I know you're not interested right now, but hubby being extra amorous can be a good sign. You mentioned before he wasn't up for it very much but did his duty at the right time of the month. So, him being more in the mood could be due to higher testosterone levels which make healthier sperm. And y'all "enjoyed" your vacation - the more you have it, the more you want it. That could've helped out his mood too. Good luck keeping him at bay.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I'm excited to hear! Your chart looks SO great. I'm almost jealous. :blush:

Aleeah - That sucks you have to use condoms. I hate them SO much (well, mostly DH hates them, which in turn ruins them for me as well ). But sounds like there's a good reason to stay off the pill! And of course your current method of protection is the best and easiest of all. ;) 

I really hope I am "pleasantly surprised" this month...but who knows. All I know is I'm getting very antsy with this wait! 

Good luck losing your pregnancy weight. :S So weird how our bodies change anyway, even if our pregnancies aren't going well. :S 

How is everyone else today?

I had another little cry last night...but it felt very healing. Today I am living dangerously and allowing myself to get excited. I spent a little too much time today (while at work :blush:) calculating all my possible due dates for the next year, and then I figured out when we would start trying for our 2nd if I was already pregnant this month and had a baby in May 2014 (the answer is: November 2015). Now, I know I shouldn't be letting my imagination run wild with me, but I really can't help it and it feels good to be excited for once. *sigh*

No pregnancy symptoms today. I am just really grumpy and rather emotional these days, but as you said since PMS is so similar to pregnancy symptoms, it's impossible to know. 

Sadly, I might not get on here tonight because I'm going to have to babysit my nieces and nephew at their house (the only way I'll be able to is if I can sneakily acquire their wi-fi password :haha:). My nieces are 4 (almost 5) and 2 (almost 3), and then my little nephew is 6 months. TBH I'm not looking forward to entertaining my nieces so much, but I'm excited by the prospect of holding my sweet baby nephew in my arms, even if he's not mine. Holding babies hasn't really made me sad lately...it just feels SO satisfying and perfect and makes me realize how much I want to hold my own.


----------



## crysshae

Oh! I forgot to say earlier. BFN!

I'm beginning to think I'm either pregnant or I need to have my hormones checked. Lol. I was looking at puppies on a shelter site, and I started crying when I looked at one of them. Yes, I love animals, but I have NEVER EVER NEVER cried when looking at a shelter page, and I have looked at those A LOT. 

Have fun babysitting, LL. We freely give out our wifi password to anyone who visits, unless we don't know them well. Everyone needs wifi these days, so if you visit us, you get to use our wifi. 

I hope your being emotional is a good sign, not just PMS...as well I hope that for me too. Lol. That truly is crazy for me to cry like that.


----------



## Nina83

LL, I already told DH that I am not waiting to try for #2. I plan on starting on the next munchkin as soon as #1 is born. 
With our luck, after trying for so long and with miscarriages, we'll probably get pregnant right away, like on the first try, LOL!

I always thought it would be nice to have a 2 year, or maybe even 3 between kids, but now after I know how hard it is to have one, we're not going to wait.


----------



## Nina83

Crys, :hugs:, it's still early :)


----------



## crysshae

I know, I know. 

Lol, Nina! That probably would be the case.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, hopefully OH would be so tired tonight ;) Any signs of another mammoth egg coming your way?

Aleeah, "super sperm man" lol, that made me laugh.... I'm envisioning a superhero costume with a cape and a slogan... perhaps something like "super sperm man to the rescue! Here to solve all of your ttc needs!!" ahaha. Hopefully Crys is right and him being more amorous is a good sign ;) Have you managed to convince him not to try until October? Hopefully your levels drop and your cycle goes back to normal quickly. Yes, I am glad they're checking hcg levels, but I've done a bit of googling and apparently levels sometimes (normally) start dropping around 9 - 10 weeks anyway... so I'm really hoping I'm not one of those people, because then I'm going to wish she never send me for the blood tests. 

LL, there's nothing wrong with starting to get excited about it! The month we got pregnant (before I knew) I decided we were going to start getting the spare room in order. It's set up as an office right now and we needed to get rid of some furniture, so we did... and then cleaned and organized the whole thing. It made me feel good to be doing something like that :) I hope you have a good time babysitting tonight!

Crys, fingers crossed that is a sign!

Nina, yep, that probably would be the case, lol. Hubby and I are not sure if we want 1 or 2 kids... we're going to start with one and see how it goes. Knowing myself I think I will want 2, and if we do we'll probably have a bit of a gap between them - 12 - 18 months (of course things don't always work out according to plan, lol).

I got my hcg levels from yesterday, they were a little over 138,000 which was actually above the norms for 8 - 12 weeks on the lab work. Now I'm wishing I'd asked what they were on monday... I can't see those ones online, oh well. The brown spotting has become even lighted today so I'm very happy about that :) Otherwise I'm feeling quite tired and nauseous... I slept for 11 hours last night (with a few bathroom breaks, lol) and I still feel like I could go for a nap!


----------



## crysshae

That's great your spotting is getting progressively better. I hope the hcg levels do give you the reassurance you need. And those symptoms are still very positive! Can you call and ask about the first level?


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> That's great your spotting is getting progressively better. I hope the hcg levels do give you the reassurance you need. And those symptoms are still very positive! Can you call and ask about the first level?

Yeah, I probably could call and ask, but the doctor is going to call on Saturday so I think I'll just wait. I have another blood test tomorrow and will probably be able to see the results of that one friday evening or sat morning so not much longer to wait. I just hope the results are reassuring and not another thing to stress about!


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Haha! You're probably right that it would happen on the first try. But I know what you mean about how difficult it is to even have one so you might as well try RIGHT away. I want a larger gap of about 2-3 years but even though I'm okay with close to 3, I will start trying in time to only have a 2 year gap just in case it takes a really long time. :( So awful that we have to be so aware of the TTC hazards now. It's not just getting pregnant...now it's the staying pregnant. :nope:

May I ask how long you tried for your first? And how long have you been trying since the m/c?

Crys - Those hormones sound like a good sign! I know I occasionally have a really emotional PMS and think I must be pregnant...but hopefully since you NEVER have this that it must mean that you're pregnant! I know I definitely cried over E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G when I was pregnant. So exciting that you're getting close to finding out for sure! 

Thanks... I did have fun babysitting. I never found out the wifi password, but with 3 kids and only one me, I didn't have time anyway  

Lindsay - Thanks! It felt good to be excited. That is really nice that you cleaned out your spare room before you found out you were pregnant. Haha, we already have a "baby room" and we have our first piece of baby furniture in there: a handmade wooden toy box. My hubby also made me a chalkboard and it's hanging on one of the walls for me to take all my baby bump pics beside! We also have some cute art up already (we didn't buy it for the baby - it was ours but on the "kiddish" side). At the moment I also have a set of onesies hanging on the closet door; they're the onesies I bought the very first day I was pregnant. I was so excited that I even told to cashier I was pregnant just so that I could tell _someone_. Sigh. Moral of the story is - that room is READY for a baby any time now! ;)

That sounds great that your hCG levels were on the high side for your stage in pregnancy! And I do hope the next results don't cause unnecessary worry, since it is normal for them to already start decreasing by now! I suppose now is a bad time to be testing. :S But at least you know they are at a very good level, so you're probably fine! That's wonderful your spotting has lightened up, and still a good sign that you're so tired and nauseous, even though it's miserable. I really think this bleeding thing was just a scare, and you are on your way to your take home baby. By the way - when is your due date? :) 

12-18 months is such a short gap between kids! Wow! I don't think I could handle that. Some people swear by it though. They like to get the baby stage all over at once. Before this whole miscarriage fiasco, my husband and I both wanted 4 kids. Now that this has happened, I still really want 4 kids, but just don't know if I'll be emotionally able to handle it all. I guess we'll see how it goes and if the next 3 pregnancies go well, we will try for a 4th...but if I keep having miscarriages I definitely won't bother. :( Who knows if I'll even get one baby....

Blue - Surely your husband hasn't turned you down two nights in a row. Any luck tonight?

My babysitting gig went well, but I am EXHAUSTED. I have no idea how my sister in law does it all the time! Trying to balance a baby on your hip while trying to prepare food and clean up after the kidlets while they pepper you with a million questions and requests is exhausting! I took the kids outside to play, so it was nice having the girls run around and entertain themselves while I entertained the baby. Even so, I felt like a zombie the entire time and caught myself staring straight ahead and zoning out a lot. Moms are SUPERHEROS, I tell you. I felt very thankful that (usually) you don't get 3 babies all at once! If I ever get my rainbow baby, it will probably just be the one at first...which is nice. I need to ease into motherhood, thank you!

Hope you all had a great night. Sorry I am SO chatty tonight. I guess I was craving some big-person talk after tonight.


----------



## Nina83

LL, we started TTC last June.
Got pregnant first cycle after the miscarriage in April (in June) and this would be our second cycle since June. 
I never thought it would take that long, and I knew miscarriages happened, and were common, but never thought it would happen to me. I also never heard of a missed miscarriage. Didn't know something like that could even happen :(


----------



## bluestars

Sorry trying to catchup with all the posts. I have the flu. In bed all day to the deed was not happening yesterday either but my OPK's came I got a neg anyway to i don't feel so bad. Temps are off today too! I'm sore all Over so I wouldn't let OH near me !! I haven't caught up with every post I will whee I feel better! 

Hope everyone's doing well! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Just got a peak on my opk... Just my luck!!! :dohh: :sick::sick:


----------



## crysshae

LL - Babysitting other people's kids is completely different than taking care of your own. You're not around all the time, so the kids want to know everything as well as see what they can get you to do and show off sometimes too. I'm glad you had fun. 

Blue - I'm so sorry you're feeling icky. I hope it's just a short-lived bug and you feel better very soon. And a peak on your monitor - isn't that just the way it goes? What do you think you'll do?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Nina83

Oh Blue, So sorry about that, maybe you'll feel better in the evening to DTD?

I'm starting something as well, stuffy nose, sneezing all day, super tired and sore throat. I was sick as a dog for about 3 weeks in my first pregnancy, so taking this as a good sign. No fever though, well, it's a low fever so doesn't count.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad you had a good evening :) Also glad I'm not the only one who has started preparing the baby room, haha. I felt kinda weird about doing anything about it before I was pregnant... I'm not sure why.... but then finally decided, who cares, it needs to be done, why not do it now and start to get excited. We have not bought a thing yet! I have a couple friends (in real life) who know about this pregnancy and they are really surprised that I haven't. I know it sounds silly but I just don't want to jinx things. My mom is ready though, lol, she told me last night that she was sooo excited to start buying baby stuff.

Yes, I hope the bleeding was just a scare. I think there was something that bled on monday morning and it has stopped and the brown spotting is just the remainder working itself out. I am hopeful for todays hcg levels because I feel gross this morning, lol.... in any case I am preparing myself that they may stay the same or drop a little bit. Most things I've read though say there's no point in checking hcg levels after 8 weeks and I'll have an appointment with the OB on thursday so if I'm freaking out hopefully she can provide some reassurance or send me for another scan. 

As for the age gaps, I meant to say 12 - 18 months before we would start trying again, lol. I am finding myself rather scattered these days.

Blue, sorry to hear you've got the flu! What bad timing eh? Hopefully you'll feel better really soon and get several days of peak like last month so you won't miss your chance.

Nina, I hope you feel better soon too! Have you tested again? 

Crys, how about you, have you tested again? 

Aleeah, I hope you're having a good day :)

I'm doing alright... just tired and really glad it's friday.


----------



## bluestars

Well OH came Home for lunch and managed to Dtd... Feel dead on my feet now but least I never ran haha! Nina anything today ? 

Linds glad things have settled down for you can't believe your 9 weeks already!

I would like a two year age gap at least but think I will starts trying after a year as long as everything goes well. I always wanted four. But I'm struggling with do I have another wo more and then that's me at four or do I go ahead and have another three (singletons). It's a hard one. I think I will let me body and mind decide at the time I MIT just want the one when that one is here! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Glad to hear it Blue :) Now hopefully you'll feel better soon too! Yeah, I think that's a good way to do it, go for number one, and then let your mind and body decide if you want another one. I can't believe I'm 9 weeks either... will be 10 on sunday...crazy.


----------



## bluestars

Thats crazy ! Won't be long till your next scan! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I have been testing, and this morning and afternoon- even lighter than before.
I keep telling myself that my urine is just diluted- I drank tons last night and today, but I'm probably just lying to myself.
I've been nauseous all day, and my temperature did go up more. DH said my boobs look "puffier", but an OPK also gave me a pretty dark second line, so AF is probably on it's way.
If she is, I really can't believe I was this close. I know this is why you aren't supposed to test before AF, but I guess now I'll be able tell my doctor I've had 3 MC and maybe something can be checked.
I just can't believe this is happening, and I'm praying for a different ending. I haven't even told DH yet. I don't even know what to tell him.


----------



## bluestars

Aww nina this is seriously unfair! Could it be a bad batch? When is. AF due? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Nina, I hope it turns out those lighter tests just have less dye. Fingers crossed for you. 

Blue - Good luck!

Lindsay - I'm sorry you feel so bad today, but I'm glad too. :hugs: Such good signs. 

AFM - Still BFN. My stomach was growling loudly all morning which it never does. TMI - I had a large glob of very transparent, brown EWCM today. When I wiped again, the paper was clean. Not sure what that's about. Now my CM has gone to the stringy white type which I can't remember noticing in a long time. No signs of blood at all. Now I'm AF crampy in my back and nauseated. I had 2 days of spotting before AF last time, but it was just one spot of brown, mostly creamy CM each day, not EWCM. I'm wondering if my hormones are haywire after the miscarriage. My first cycle was great, but these last two, not so much. :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Have my fingers crossed for you crys! When are you going to test again? When is AF due ? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, what kind of tests are you using? Maybe it's just a bad batch of IC's as Blue mentioned? I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Crys, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too! Those are good signs :)

Blue, I don't know when my next scan will be... not sure if I get a 12 week one because I had the 8 week one. I didn't ask when I originally called because it felt too far away, lol. I'm sure I'll find out on thursday though.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks guys, for being positive about it, amongst my worry. I hope you're right and they are good signs.

Oh, and AF should be due Sunday or Monday if O is right on FF.


----------



## bluestars

have you tried testing crys?

Linds do you usually get 12 week scan. i had one at 9 then another at just over 12 xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. It was negative.


----------



## bluestars

Well your not out yet!! xXX


----------



## Nina83

I'm using IC. 
CM is still slightly creamy, and cervix is high but firm. I had a low fever about an hour ago, and won't be able to temp properly in the morning, I need to drive DH early, so I'll be 2 hours earlier. 
Seriously though, I'm just crushed. I'm hoping it's diluted urine or something, but even if it is- it's not looking so good.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so confused. 

The way my chart is right now....

If I enter EWCM/spotting for today, it changes my O day to CD9. 

If I discard that one late, sleep deprived temp on CD10 and add EWCM/spotting for today, it changes O day to CD14. I guess time will tell one way or another. ](*,)

Why on earth does EWCM today change all that earlier stuff??? I have wondered often since FF chose my date if CD14 would've been correct though. I had some EWCM on CD13 too, but I changed it to creamy when Ovufriend chose CD11 too, so it would stop moving around so much. If that's the case, my chances are slimmer.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I honestly didn't know missed miscarriages existed either. What an awful way to find out for you. :( Very sorry this has been such a long process for you. :hugs:

As for your fainter lines, I don't think you're fooling yourself to think your urine is just diluted. When I tested 2 days after my first BFP, my line was lighter than it was the first time and that was DEFINITELY from diluted urine because I didn't use FMU that time, and my pregnancy was still progressing as normal at that point. Are you going to try testing with FMU tomorrow morning to see? I really hope your lines get darker. That would just be awful if you've had another miscarriage. :( 

Also, a +OPK could definitely be indicating pregnancy! So I wouldn't give up yet!

Blue - oh dear! Sorry you're not feeling well. I'm glad you managed to dtd. This could still be your month!

Sounds good to just see how you feel after the 1st as to whether you want more. :) 

Crys - I'm so glad you said that about babysitting other people's kids because I've always thought that, but thought maybe that was just something I told myself to make myself feel better! haha. 

I hope that brown EWCM was IB! That would be nice. That is sooo confusing that FF changed your ov date from that. How does that make sense at all? Wow. Sometimes I think these sites are more trouble than anything!

Lindsay - Ooh, 12-18 months before trying sounds much more reasonable. That would be the same with me! haha. I know - pregnancy brain is awful, right? I can't believe you're almost 10 weeks either. it seems like just yesterday you were 7 weeks! Wow! I hope your appt on thursday goes well and provides some good news. I understand not wanting to 'jinx' things by buying things. I don't believe in jinxing, but I probably won't buy any furniture until the 1st trimester is over. It doesn't really bother me to buy clothes early though.

No major symptoms for me today. Still a bit cranky, but that's it.


----------



## Literati_Love

In most recent (TMI) news, on our way home from grocery-shopping tonight, I started to feel dripping like AF had started and I started getting cramps. I was sure AF had started (way too early - which was worrisome on a whole other level), but thankfully when I got home it was just a BUNCH of creamy CM. I know you can get cramps when pregnant, but these cramps seem very much like AF is just lurking around the corner. With my pregnancy my cramps were never this 'major' until I started bleeding. They aren't severe (like when I have AF), but they are more painful than they should be 3 days before AF! 

Hmm...I don't know if I should be hopeful or very dismal right now!


----------



## bluestars

Lit have you tested?i remember lots of creamy cm when I was pregnant! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That is a wonderful sign, LL. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina :hugs: I hope it's just dilute urine or a shy bean! You do hear of people who don't get a positive until after AF is due and then do go on to have healthy pregnancies, so don't give up hope. Even if it is not this month, I am sure your bfp is coming very soon.

Crys, any updates? I have no idea why FF would change it so much... doesn't make much sense to me! Your chart is looking really good though, your temps are nice and steady.

LL, creamy cm is a good sign!! Fingers crossed. I to, am wondering if you have tested :)

Blue, how are you feeling today? Hope you're on the mend :)

Aleeah, how are you doing today?

As for me, got my blood results (online) last night and my hcg did go down a bit.... from just over 138,000 to just over 136,000. Based on what I've read I'm going to try not to freak out just yet, relative to the total number it's not a big drop (only 1%). I'm hoping the GP isn't all doom and gloom when she calls because I'm managing okay right now.


----------



## crysshae

You are one day from being 10 weeks. I bet that is the normal range of dropping at this point. They can start dropping beginning at 8 weeks, so that's most likely why OBs don't do hCG levels that late in the game. Your GP may not realize that.


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks Crys, that's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I agree with crys that there's nothing to worry about and that sounds very normal for being almost 10 weeks! Hopefully your doctor is aware of this and can reassure you of how normal this is. I assume you haven't had much more bleeding, and you already had another ultrasound, so your baby is clearly very healthy! At your dr's appointment, did your dr try to hear the baby's heartbeat at all?

Thanks everyone - I'm glad it seems like a good sign! I have not tested yet because I am a huge stickler about waiting until AF is due to test! So I am not testing until Monday. At the very earliest, if I cave it will be tomorrow.  I have a freebie IC from my pre-seed package so I might be tempted to try that before using my expensive FRERs. Sorry to disappoint. ;) Hopefully I have some news soon...but I don't feel super hopeful.

What are you all doing for the weekend? We are having a slower weekend for once...no official plans yet. It's a cooler day. DH is still sleeping so I think I'm going to dash out and get us some Starbucks and then later in the day we have exciting plans of *brace yourself* having a cleanathon! ;) :happydance: Woohoo! haha...DH is going to clean the downstairs while I clean the upstairs and whoever gets done first will come help the other! Buahah. I am actually so excited because my house really needs a good clean.

Nina? Crys? Any more symptoms today? Have you tested again today yet?


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I thought my chart was looking good and steady too. The other time I remembered it doing that was when I got pregnant with Brant, so I've been feeling good about that. 

I decided to go ahead and put in all my information so FF could make an informed decision. :haha: I figured there was no reason to leave EWCM/spotting off yesterday just because it changed my dates. I need all that information on there. OF and FF both changed to CD14. 

This morning, I have 4 faintly positive BFPs! I took one and put it on the shelf and couldn't remember how long it had been before I checked, so I forced myself to go again and tried another. Came up within the time limit. I don't know why I do this to myself, but since they are so faint, I feel I have to double check. I used another IC and then dug out a Wal-Mart 88 cent test. I can see the 2nd line on all of the tests at arm's distance. :happydance: I thought about keeping it to myself until AF would be due or I get a darker line, but I would burst!


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> Lindsay - I thought my chart was looking good and steady too. The other time I remembered it doing that was when I got pregnant with Brant, so I've been feeling good about that.
> 
> I decided to go ahead and put in all my information so FF could make an informed decision. :haha: I figured there was no reason to leave EWCM/spotting off yesterday just because it changed my dates. I need all that information on there. OF and FF both changed to CD14.
> 
> This morning, I have 4 faintly positive BFPs! I took one and put it on the shelf and couldn't remember how long it had been before I checked, so I forced myself to go again and tried another. Came up within the time limit. I don't know why I do this to myself, but since they are so faint, I feel I have to double check. I used another IC and then dug out a Wal-Mart 88 cent test. I can see the 2nd line on all of the tests at arm's distance. :happydance: I thought about keeping it to myself until AF would be due or I get a darker line, but I would burst!

Woot woot!


----------



## crysshae

How are you tests looking, Nina?


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - OMG THAT IS SO EXCITING! YAY FOR A POSITIVE! A positive is a positive, light or not! And especially if you're using ICs and walmart cheapies, it's not a big deal that they are faint at all...especially if you really are only 10DPO now. Are you just going to keep testing on ICs every day until you get a darker line? Or are you going to rush out and get a FRER? Oh man, I'm so excited! I knew your chart looked amazing!


----------



## crysshae

I have quite a few ICs and a FRER in my closet. I'll probably not be strong enough to wait to use it. Lol. I'll see tomorrow what my willpower does.


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, Crys, that is sooo exciting!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! :) I thought your chart looked good with those level temps. That's what mine did on my first bfp too. I'm excited to hear your update tomorrow morning!!

LL, ahh, so you're going to keep us in suspense! Well, I'm looking forward to hearing your updates as they come :) The doctor didn't try the doppler on wednesday. The OB said she'd try it at my 10 week appointment though, so I'm hoping she can find it. We've got a lazy weekend planned. Took the dog out for a walk by the beach this morning, and just hanging around home for the afternoon. Enjoy your "cleanathon", hehe. Cleaning can be so gratifying sometimes :)


----------



## bluestars

Woow !!! Sounds soo promising!! Let us see next one !! (I'm so nosey) I have my fingers for all of you in the two week wait! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Yes, pics would be great Crys :) I'm nosey too, lol.

Good news, doctor called and my levels went from about 111,000 on monday to 138,000 wednesday so she's not concerned about the small drop between weds and friday... said it was probably just stabilizing now :) I am a happy girl. Still getting a bit of light brown spotting here and there, but she wasn't worried about that either.... said it's probably just left over.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's great news, Lindsay! What a relief! 

Our house is sooo nice and clean now! It was hard work but I'm glad it's done. I feel so much more relaxed now.


----------



## crysshae

What wonderful news, Lindsay!

It's hard to see in the pic, but here is the best one.


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, I can totally see that line!!! Congrats hun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

I am terrible at seeing faint lines, but I think I might almost see it?

I think I might have had a bit of spotting but I can't really tell because I'm wearing dark underwear ahah. So I'm probably out. :(


----------



## Nina83

That's a line! Congrats!!!


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry I've been missing girls, mad busy weekend and is continuing so! Just wanted to say a mega HUGE Congratulations!!! It was lovely to wake up to read about your BFP!! So pleased for you missy!! Those IC's for me were really light for days for some reason but the FRER's and Clearblue showed up much clearer so when you do them I'm sure it'll sink in more.

I'll try catching up on all the other posts later or tomorrow, good luck the rest of you, bring on more BFPs!xxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, all!

Hope you are enjoying your busy weekend, Aleeah!

LL - Do you usually spot before AF? Could be IB. I had just that one spot 2 days ago, and I never spot....except for my weird cycle last month, but that one was just strange all the way around.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nina83

Deleted my post. I'm sick, I'm allowed to think stupid stuff! ;)


----------



## crysshae

What day did it have originally? It looks correct with your CM, OPKs, and temp rise.


----------



## Nina83

crysshae said:


> What day did it have originally? It looks correct with your CM, OPKs, and temp rise.

I wore my dumb suit today. I don't know why I thought what I did. I deleted my post so others wouldn't know how clueless I am LOL!


----------



## crysshae

Lol! We all have those days. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## bluestars

Crys that's amazing!!! I can totally see the line ! Congratulations!!:happydance::thumbup: have you said to Hubbie yet ? Xxx

Nina- hope your feeling better soon! Have you still been testing at all! I have my dumb suit on a lot haha! The lady that runs a cafe here told me to shut up the other day because I was ruining her idea that I was smart haha! :haha:

Aleeah! I hope that you have been enjoying your weekend even though you have been busy! What have you been up to anyway ? 

Lit how are are you doing ! Really hope this spotting is ib for you !


Nothing new with me this month. I'm still all stuffy and have a sore chest! Not been BDing as much this cycle. Still getting peak on OPK's (clearblue) but not on cheapies. Temps are all over the place and not sure if I have o'd yet or not! Lol.


----------



## crysshae

Lol Blue! That's too funny. 

With that drop in temps, I bet you're ovulating today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you! 

No. I've only told my friends on BnB. Waiting till I have a line he can see. I'm so glad y'all can see it in the pics!


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I never spot before AF. Well, usually AF starts out as spotting, but it always continues to full flow within a few hours. I haven't had any more spotting and of course I was hoping it would be IB...but it looks like I'm out for this cycle. :( I wasn't going to test today but then my temps went up and I got kind of hopeful, and figured I could use some good news today. I used my free ICs and they were very clearly BFNs. :( Not even X-Ray Eyes could imagine a faint line. :( So I probably won't even test tomorrow and will just wait for AF to arrive. 

I hope YOU get a darker line ASAP!

Nina - Not sure what you said, but we all know you're a smartie! How are your lines today???

Blue - Thanks. I wish it'd been ib but I think not. :( That's weird about your temps...but if you're still getting peaks you definitely should still be BDing just in case. Good luck! And I hope you feel better soon.

As for me - it sucks that I'm out, but oh well. As I said I'll probably just wait for AF now. DH at least said if I get AF, he'll buy me wine and fro-yo and let me watch whatever chick flick I want. I guess that's some consolation.


----------



## crysshae

You're not out till the witch shows. I still have my fingers crossed for you!

IC is not darker yet, but FRER is positive! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluestars

Yey for frer positive ! :bfp: how many days PO are you? 


Sorry lit! Really is a shite time of the month when bfn are involved! Always gets me so down. Still feel like I'm recovering from last months disappointment and it won't be long till it comes around again. Don't have aHopeful bone left in my body. And to be. Honest dont think i want to be hopefully because just makes me fall lower! 


OH and I where talking about if it where easier to just go see a specialist and pay for it ! (Usually on NHS it's free but you have to wait years for it). I know it take the 'fun side out of it but surely after so long it's not longer fun! And I don't have the heart to give up trying. Even for a month or so. Last if we went for paid if we'd know if something was wrong with me or OHs sperm... 


You girls doing anything nice with your Sunday ? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm 11 dpo today. 

I so hope this is your month and you won't need to pay for a specialist. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Ooh! I see that faint line on your FRER. That is very exciting. Can't wait to see it get darker and darker. Congratulations! When will your due date be? 

Blue - Yep, it really sucks getting your hopes up and having them let down each month. I'd imagine you are getting very, very sick of it. That sucks you're just recovering from last month and soon it will be time again. But maybe this time you will have good news! You just never know.

That is tempting to get things checked out to see what's going on. You guys have been trying for a while now and I'm sure it would be reassuring to at least find out that nothing was wrong - or if something was wrong, to catch it early so you can take action. Are you thinking of setting up an appointment?

No major plans for me this afternoon. I might even take a nap...although going for a walk is probably a better idea for my health. We always have supper with my parents on Sunday evenings, so we'll be going over there in a few hours. What about you?


----------



## Literati_Love

So...call me irrational, but I have been feeling like my left ovary has "bum" eggs and that I'm only capable of getting pregnant from my right ovary. The only reason I think this is because the 2 cycles I have been TTC and *not* gotten pregnant, I have ovulated on my left side. The one time I got pregnant, I ovulated on my right side. This cycle I believe I ovulated on my left (although it was a bit harder to tell than usual), and it looks like I most likely did not get pregnant. I had a bad feeling about this month as soon as I figured out I oved on my left side, even though I tried to convince myself it was irrational. I was especially annoyed because I've now ovulated on my left side two cycles in a row (one was the cycle right after the m/c that we weren't trying). Something just tells me that I won't get pregnant until I ov on the right. Again, probably very irrational since I've only had 3 cycles to experiment with. 

However, I just googled "can one ovary be more fertile than the other" and found this article: https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/9/1921.long.

It's not very interesting but I'll sum it up for you. Basically the study found that women tend to ovulate on their right side more often than their left side (54.5% for right side), and it also found that right sided ovulation was more likely to result in pregnancy for some reason. The ratio of pregnancies from right-sided ovulation compared to the total number of pregnancies was 64.6%! Wow! I was really surprised by this...and clearly it is still very possible to get pregnant from the left ovary, but I just thought it was interesting that this study did seem to confirm that the right ovary is a bit more fertile than the left. So let's just hope that all of us who are still TTC ovulate from the _right_ side this cycle!


----------



## Nina83

LL, that'[s very interesting.
How are you sure you ovulated from your right ovary though? As I understood, there's no real way, I think other than US, to know which side you ovulated from. Even the O pain doesn't necessarily mean anything. I cannot remember where I read that though, I might be talking about something else.
I usually get O pain on my right as well, and this cycle was on both sides. Hmmm...

I'm going to read that article tomorrow at work, I'm to tired right now, I won't understand anything! ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

I just "know" from which side I feel ovulation pains on. It is always very distinct for me. I'm sure there's a chance I'd be wrong, but I don't see why I'd feel distinct ovulation pains on the right side if I actually ovulated on the left. I can't be 100% sure, but I feel pretty confident I know which side I ovulate on! 

That's interesting you felt it on both sides this month. I wonder if it's possible you released two eggs? Or maybe since it appears you are pregnant you were just feeling stretching on both sides. :)


----------



## bluestars

I honestly can say I couldn't tell you what side i o from... I don't think I feel o very much at all (apart from last months) ... I've been waiting for pains and what not this cycle but none yet I don't think.... Interesting though. Sure it was my left side last month. And you can definitely release eggs from both sides. Not sure how common it is though. 


Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Interesting, blue! I think it's less common than not to actually feel ovulation so it's definitely not abnormal that you don't feel it normally!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, any more news? I've got my fingers crossed it was IB for you! Your chart is looking good hun! And you're definitely not out yet... you're not out until AF arrives (hopefully she won't!). Do you know what the sensitivity was on the cheapies? Maybe they weren't very sensitive and it's too early?

That's an interesting article. I get bad ovulation pain every month... worse when I ovulate from my left side. My left ovary seems to be dominant though... I usually ovulate from the left (based on ovulation pain so I know that's not for sure)... but it seems to be about 75% of the time left, and 25% of the time right. The first bfp was from the left side, and this one was from the right.

Nina, sorry to hear you're sick :( Hope you're feeling better soon! Any more testing?

Aleeah, I hope you've had a great weekend! Sounds like i might have been one of those weekends that you need a weekend to recover from, lol.

Blue, I hope you feel better soon too! Being sick can do weird things to your temps... it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet though. That's a good question about whether or not to get checked out... you're right though, trying month after month it's not fun any more. It might give you peace of mind though... at least if there was something wrong, you could take steps to fix it, and if nothing is wrong, then you would know it's just a matter of time... How was your weekend?

Crys, that is one nice looking FRER :) Have you told hubby yet? Men are funny about lines. With my first bfp, the test I showed to hubby was at 15 dpo and it was almost as dark as the control line and he looked at it and said "are you sure? it doesn't look as dark as the other one", lol.

I didn't get up to too much today. Hubby was out helping at a friends farm... I am on doctors orders to "take it easy" so didn't go.... went over to my parents for lunch instead. We also usually go over there on sundays for dinner, but my parents are going to a birthday party this evening so we didn't do our usual dinner.


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> I just "know" from which side I feel ovulation pains on. It is always very distinct for me. I'm sure there's a chance I'd be wrong, but I don't see why I'd feel distinct ovulation pains on the right side if I actually ovulated on the left. I can't be 100% sure, but I feel pretty confident I know which side I ovulate on!
> 
> That's interesting you felt it on both sides this month. I wonder if it's possible you released two eggs? Or maybe since it appears you are pregnant you were just feeling stretching on both sides. :)

My temps dipped this morning and cervix is lower and firm, so I guess I'm not.
I had a major breakdown last night. Not sure how much more of this I can take.

I was actually thinking about that last cycle, how I always feel the pain on my right side, what's wrong with my left? I thought ovulation happened from one side every other month. (one month left, next month right) Maybe that's what's wrong with me? My right side are bad eggs and my left one just doesn't ovulate properly? 

I just want to go home and cry and never come back to work. DH told me the other day he really want this baby and I can't give him one. I don't know if it's him, or me, there's just something that won't work. I'm thinking about taking a break. I just can't go through this again. miscarriage, or disappointment month after month. I just can't.


----------



## bluestars

Aww nina I'm sorry your feeling so down! I know what you mean though. OH is getting himself so worked up about not giving me 'the one thing I want more in the word' and I'm blaming myself!! Why won't this happen for us ? 

I don't know about you but I feel like I need a break but I don't want to waste the months in case those where supposed to be my bfp months ! 

I have been looking out for o pains today ... Still not really feeling anything. Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Aww nina I'm sorry your feeling so down! I know what you mean though. OH is getting himself so worked up about not giving me 'the one thing I want more in the word' and I'm blaming myself!! Why won't this happen for us ?
> 
> I don't know about you but I feel like I need a break but I don't want to waste the months in case those where supposed to be my bfp months !
> 
> I have been looking out for o pains today ... Still not really feeling anything. Xxx

It did not make it any better this morning seeing someone post on her FB page a picture of a guy with a baby and the wording went something like this 
"A man is not complete until he has seen the baby he made"

Just effing wonderful.

Plus, another group I'm on here, almost everyone has already gotten their BFP, 5 of us are left. Out of the 5, three of us have been pregnant again and MC. Ugh how depressing. 

How are you feeling? Your flu might be playing with O and temps, I'm not sure, but it might delay it, so you can feel better while DTD :)


----------



## bluestars

Hey honey I know what you mean. Did you ever go to the doc and see if your hormone levels did rise or not? I honestly think you had a bad batch of tests nina! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I have an appointment next week, I'll ask to test progesterone on CD21. 
I'm just telling myself it was a bad bunch and not a chemical. It just makes it easier. And really, what does it even matter anymore.


----------



## bluestars

Have you taken any more tests or frers?

It does matter honey if its getting you down then it matters a lot <3


----------



## MissyMoo88

Can I join ladies? 

I had a D&C on Wednesday 24th July and still no AF , it's killing me waiting. I've had a lot of random spotting, mucus and cramps so I don't if or when I ovulated. So it's almost been 7 weeks. 
Did anyone else's take so long? It's getting me down :cry:


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Have you taken any more tests or frers?
> 
> It does matter honey if its getting you down then it matters a lot <3

I didn't test again. It will get me down either way, a chemical or a bad bunch, I'd rather just think they were bad and my body is fine. Going down the dumb road, I know.

I am still cramping like it's a pregnancy though. It's driving me crazy. Am I that pathetic to still have hope? Hey, you always hear of some crazy stories...

Going to IKEA tonight will make me feel SO much better. All I want to do is buy storage solutions! Making my living room more livable will definitely make me feel somewhat better.


----------



## Nina83

MissyMoo88 said:


> Can I join ladies?
> 
> I had a D&C on Wednesday 24th July and still no AF , it's killing me waiting. I've had a lot of random spotting, mucus and cramps so I don't if or when I ovulated. So it's almost been 7 weeks.
> Did anyone else's take so long? It's getting me down :cry:

Hi Missy, I'm so sorry for your loss <3
Have you had your bloods taken to make sure the HCG went down? Sometimes it takes a while. I got AF a week after they hit 0, no ovulation in between. 
7 weeks is a while, I'm sure AF is right around the corner!


----------



## bluestars

It's not a dumb thing at all nina I'd be doing the same! 

And hope is certainly not a bad thing! I have hope for you!! 


I don't get the cervix thing I can't tell where my cervix is tbh !!! 

Ikea is great most of my house is furnished thanks to ikea haha! Xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you and sorry for your losses too :hug:
No I haven't, I took a pregnancy test about 2/3 weeks ago and it was negative so would that mean they are at 0?
My doctor doesn't seem phased, she says it'll come soon. She said she doesn't want to induce AF as it will cause a hormone imbalance and the best thing is to wait for it to come naturally. I just want to be able to TTC !
2 weeks ago I had spotting and then fresh blood when I wiped for a few times that day. I think my body is just pretty messed up. 
Sorry to jump in and vent straight away x


----------



## crysshae

LL - My due date is May 21st.

I think I ovulate on my left side the most...at least that's the way it feels.

Lindsay - No, I haven't told DH yet. Trying to wait until I have a line he can see without his glasses. :haha: I'm glad you were able to rest up this weekend. 

Nina - I'm so sorry you are feeling so low. I can see why you would want to take a break. Some swear that taking the pressure off gets you pg faster. I don't know if this will help any, but these stories are meant to give hope. I recently met a 44-year-old woman who tried and tried for over a year. She gave up, and they just continued without protection as she figured she couldn't get pregnant. 2 months later she got pregnant, and she is due to have her baby in a couple months. I met another who had 4 miscarriages before she conceived her take-home baby, still naturally. I hope you get the BFP for your take-home baby very very soon. :hugs:

Blue - Your temp went even lower. Hopefully O is right around the corner. Are you feeling better?

Aleeah - I hope your busy weekend was at least fun.


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your loss, Missy. :hugs: I hope your body sorts itself out soon. Everyone is different. I O'd 2 weeks after my hCG hit 0. 

Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you cryshae, sorry for your loss too :hugs:

I don't suppose you'd know if I'm testing negative on a hpt that means my hCG is at 0?
It's so frustrating. We've been given the go ahead to start TTC again but I just can't get into it with not knowing if or when I'm ovulating. 

Thank you :flower: she's a cheeky monkey :kiss:


----------



## bluestars

No it's still in my chest. But hopefully o will be today or tomorrow! 

Sorry for your loss missy! Have u been testing to see if you have o'd again even without a period? Hope it regulates out soon ! Must be soo frustrating! Xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you bluestars, sorry for your loss too :hugs:

No I didn't test as we decide not to BD unprotected (we have 4 times and will continue now we've had the go ahead from the doctor) until AF showed. It's very frustrating, all I want is to try again and have my rainbow baby. 
Wow I seem like a right moaning moo. Sorry ladies x


----------



## crysshae

I've heard of woman testing out their hCG. My doctor tested mine. Of course, if a test is sensitive to 10 or 20, then it is a possibility, hCG could be lingering under that level. 

Since you received a negative 2-3 weeks ago, maybe it went to 0 then or soon after and you'll be ovulating before you get AF... These are just guesses of course.


----------



## Nina83

MissyMoo88 said:


> Thank you and sorry for your losses too :hug:
> No I haven't, I took a pregnancy test about 2/3 weeks ago and it was negative so would that mean they are at 0?
> My doctor doesn't seem phased, she says it'll come soon. She said she doesn't want to induce AF as it will cause a hormone imbalance and the best thing is to wait for it to come naturally. I just want to be able to TTC !
> 2 weeks ago I had spotting and then fresh blood when I wiped for a few times that day. I think my body is just pretty messed up.
> Sorry to jump in and vent straight away x

Vent away Love :hugs:
My advice is to just try and relax your first cycle before AF. The craziness will come after :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

^^ What she said. That's what we're here for. 

Blue - Are you taking anything to loosen the gunk in your chest?


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thanks girls. Just feeling all the emotions tonight. 

If I've no AF by next week I might get a second opinion. Do you know if any ladies on this thread have waited longer than 7 weeks for AF?


----------



## Nina83

MissyMoo88 said:


> Thanks girls. Just feeling all the emotions tonight.
> 
> If I've no AF by next week I might get a second opinion. Do you know if any ladies on this thread have waited longer than 7 weeks for AF?

I know it can come up to 8 weeks afterwards, but it's always good to get another opinion. 
If there's nothing hormonally wrong, I'd go with the wait it out, as hard as that sounds. Our bodies are so amazing, they seem to know how to reboot at just the right time.
Did you have any problems before- longer cycles/luteal phase etc? Are you temping, or using OPK? 
(I'm nosey)


----------



## bluestars

I agree with nina! (She's always full of useful advice!) 

No not taking anything to loosen it not taking anything other than vitamins and metaformin. Hate taking things for anything! Lol inhalers for my asthma too. Been drinking a lot of honey and cinnamon tea lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope it clears out for you soon.


----------



## bluestars

On another note I'm pretty sure I might be o'ing dull pains in ovary area! (Right side) not as painful as last month. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, sorry to hear you're feeling so down hun :hugs: I know it probably just sounds like empty words but I am sure you are going to get a bfp, and your take home baby, soon! If you feel like you need a break, maybe try a month of ntnp? I've heard of lots of ladies who have been trying for a while and then as soon as they ntnp, they get pregnant, so you never know ;) Facebook can be tough. I find I'm not on there nearly as much as I used to be.... seems that all I see are pregnancy announcements, ultrasound pics, or baby pics. Get's a little much sometimes! Enjoy IKEA tonight! Shopping is good therapy :)

Missy, of course you are welcome :) Sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I too, was told that it could take up to 8 weeks for AF to come after my D&C. In my case it took about 5 weeks but I know there's a lot of variation. Hopefully AF is right around the corner for you! Maybe your spotting was ovulation? I spotted when I ovulated the first cycle after m/. Anyway, vent away hun, that's what we're here for :)

Blue, that's good news about the ovulation pain!! I hope you catch the egg!!

Crys and Aleeah, how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Aleeah

Helllo Ladies,

I'm back, sorry, I feel really guilty not being able to get on here much. But I'm so busy with work and weekend was jam packed with family and friends. I'm working with a new online system at work and it's so 'big' other websites crash out, including BnB, so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post the coming weeks, sorry.

*Literati* - Going over old posts. So I too ovulated from the right side both months I was pregnant this year. That meant I ovulated right side back to back. I know this, as the scans showed the side. So that would fit your theory but I've no idea how often I ovulate from either side or which side I ovulated from when I got previous BFPs.

*Crysshae* - A beautiful BFP for a beautiful lady!! Am so pleased for you, excited and ecstatic!! Can't wait to see your updates showing the test line getting darker!! So how are your symptoms now??:happydance:

*Nina* - I'm so sorry you're having a hard time :hugs:. It's really hard seeing other people, especially on things like Facebook etc getting their BFPs and it's impossible not to feel left out. I understand your pain. I'm not on Facebook, as just never jumped on the band wagon but it's hard to see people falling pregnant literally everywhere around you too. You've just got to remain positive and KNOW this will happen for you, I've no doubt. The others may be right, maybe ntnp might help? I'm sure you'll still know when you ovulate because of ovulation pain etc but at least you'll feel less stressed and you can still catch the egg, so not wasted months either?:flower:

*Lindsay* - I'm glad you're taking it easy, you really should be. It'll help the little bean. Can't wait for your next scan, I hope they do give you a 12 week scan so we can see little bean progressing and turning into a little baby! Hope the nausea has subsided and you're starting to enjoy the pregnancy?:thumbup:

*MissyMoo88* - I'm so sorry you've found yourself here, so sorry for your loss. I had a natural miscarriage back in May this year and still hadn't had AF 7 weeks after the m/c (passing the sac) but then suspected I ovulated week 8. I actually caught again that ovulation and fell pregnant with identical twins, unfortunately only to have a mmc again and a D&C 2 weeks ago. So based on if I hadn't falled pregnant again, I'd have had my period 10 weeks after my miscarriage. It's an excruciatingly long time to wait I know, I was ok until 7 weeks and then I started really freaking out. I went to the doctors at 7 weeks with no AF and was told I wouldn't get referred until it had been 12 weeks as my doctor, like yours, didn't want to give me anything due to hormone inbalance. 

It'll happen. No amount of people telling me this helped me, it's impossible to move on unless your body moves on with you and so it's hard, so hard when AF doesn't show. My honest advice, stop worrying about it (I know easier said than done) but try and relax, I spent a weekend pampering myself and shopping and not researching or anything and lo and behold I ovulated. I feel bad for you, I know how hard it is but I also want to reassure you it happened for me, it will happen for you too xxx

Blue - I hope you feel better? Bummer you started feeling ill so close to ovulation, my advice, do the deed anyway!! I know it's not easy, it's all gross when you're sweaty ill etc but do it anyway! We did in April this year when I had the flu and got a BFP..! We laughed it must been made out of snot!!:haha: But your body may delay ovulation because you're ill but will hopefully still do it. Have you managed to get much baby dancing in (sorry if you've already said)?

I'm still ok ladies, waiting on test results for my blood tests (Friday and today). And was asked to repeat the urine test, as it was inconclusive?! It wasn't an easy weekend with famly, everyone telling me it'll happen and the doctors are over reacting.... almost led me to want to try again now..... I know that's wrong and I've been told our chance of a healthy baby is so slim now without intervention but I think I might ovulate soon anyway and it's killing me to think we'll miss out. Hubby is obviously all for trying this month but I'm still confused.... HELP!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

If y'all want to see them, I would love to show you the lines as they get darker. I just don't want to upset anyone. Please tell me if it does. 

This is some info on ICs though for those of you who use them. These are from the same batch, ordered at the same time, but came in 2 separate ziplock bags. *Used the exact same urine. * I used one from each batch on 10 dpo too. Today, the first batch didn't get darker, but the 2nd batch did. Crazy how different they are. 

And do you think the FRER is darker? I kinda think so, but I'm afraid I just might be biased.
 



Attached Files:







IC12dpo.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6









FRER.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks...but I didn't even test today because my temps dropped today and I know AF is due later today so I figure there is no point wasting a test. I am disappointed but it hasn't fully hit me yet and likely won't until AF actually arrives. 
It's good to know you've gotten a BFP from both the left and right ovary. :thumbup: I'm glad you're following the dr's advice to take it easy! And that is neat that you also have sunday-night dinners with your parents usually. :)

Nina - Yeah, my temps dropped today as well so I know I'm out too. :( I've heard that some people alternate ovaries every other month, but for some people it is completely random, so you might ovulate on one side for several months in a row, and then the other. So I wouldn't worry that you keep ovulating from the right and I am sure your right side does not have "bad eggs." 

I am so sorry you are feeling so down and just want to give up. I know that the disappointment is so hard to bear, and it just doesn't seem fair. I wish there was a way to make you feel better, but there isn't. But you know you are fully capable of getting pregnant, so I am sure it will happen soon. Maybe your body just isn't quite ready yet after this last m/c but as soon as it finally is, it will get pregnant with your totally healthy rainbow-baby. I hope you can find a less stressful way to try this month, as I know the hoping and let-down is just too much already. It is also so depressing when everyone you are trying with is getting BFPs as well. Hopefully it can be some consolation that I am out this month as well. :S




It did not make it any better this morning seeing someone post on her FB page a picture of a guy with a baby and the wording went something like this 
"A man is not complete until he has seen the baby he made"

MissyMoo - Welcome here. I am very sorry about your loss. :( I hope AF shows up soon so you can finally start to move on. 


Blue - I have trouble with monitoring my cervix too. I can tell if it is hard, medium, or soft, but I CANNOT for the life of me tell between high, medium or low. I usually just say medium or low because it never really seems "high" to me. And I can never tell if it is open or closed. 

That is so great that you feel some O pains...and even better that they're on your right side. ;) Good luck!

Crys - I think the second FRER is DEFINITELY darker. Congratulations and May 21 is a great due date. Mine would have been May 22 if I'd gotten pregnant this month, and I was quite looking forward to a nice May due date. So that will be nice for you! It doesn't bother me personally to see your BFPs. But that's just me...not sure how everyone else feels.


----------



## bluestars

It doesnt upset me either im so glad to see them crys!! It looks like its getting darker to me too!! woowoohoo!!! <3 Congratulations!!! Im a may baby!!! Its such a magical month (apparently) ;) 

Aleeah I hate meeting up with family after things like this happen! they think they are "helping" and "being supportive" and for me they usually always make me feel worse!!! Well done for getting through it !! I would struggle with the decision to ttc again!! ive seen rarer things happen. Its soo difficult!! <3 <3 

I have managed the deed a couple of times and will try as well tonight! if i conceive then it will be made out of mucus and snot!! aha!! 


Lit sorry for your temp drop!! such a crappy time of the month when its a bfn!!! 

Moo- Why dont you see if you are ovulating as like aleeah you might be and then you might be able to tell when your next af might come! 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Ladies! I love seeing everyone's lines too. Who would've thought 2 little lines can be filled with so much hope?!

Aleeah - I would feel the same way you do. Worried about trying again for fear of it not working out but so frustrated watching O go by. I wish you luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## bluestars

crys i love your tickers!!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, I can totally understand your conflicted feelings about trying again. It's hard to watch ovulation go by, and so hard to know what to do I'm sure! You hear all types of stores... there's a girl in the april rainbows thread who has had 4 back to back m/c and is now pregnant again and 10 weeks and everything appears to be good. I wish you all the best in whatever you decide to do. When in October is your appointment? If you decide to wait, at least you can be assured that it's not long to wait. Good luck with all your work stuff!

To be honest, I feel like I'm not really enjoying this pregnancy yet.... I'm mostly just a stress case, lol. I'm still spotting brown and worried that something is wrong. I had started to relax a bit after the ultrasound at 8 weeks, but then I had the bleeding and now I'm back to stress case again. I am looking forward to my appointment on thursday... and am hoping the OB may be able to shed some light on things. Or at least find the heartbeat.

Nice lines Crys!! The FRER is definitely darker today :) I can tell without even enlarging the picture. It doesn't bother me if you post them.

LL, sorry about the temp drop :( Stupid AF, when will she get the message that she's not welcome!! Hang in there hun! Your bfp is coming soon, I'm sure of it :)


----------



## crysshae

I hope you can get some reassurance on Thursday and be able to enjoy your pregnancy soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linds - thanks. I hope I get it VERY soon or I may snap.

It's so awful that you haven't been able to enjoy your pregnancy at all and have been forced to endure so much unnecessary stress. It is terrible that you are still spotting. You deserve a stress-free pregnancy! I hope your dr's appt provides a lot of reassurance and that you're able to hear the heartbeat. I'm sure you must be incredibly anxious. You are being very brave though, and you will soon be over the 'scary' part of pregnancy.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Thank you ladies and I'm so sorry for your losses too :hugs:

Crysshae - a huge congratulations to you :) sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:

When I fell pregnant with my little miss I used the CBFM (AMAZING) but I don't have any sticks at the minute. I'm going to order some and I plan to use them after my AF. I don't know how to tempt either. I usually go by EWCM but as I said I've had a lot of mucus so I wouldn't know. 

Today I've had dull aches all morning, and I've had a few spots appear. I had 4 little spot if brown mucus when wiping (sorry tmi) but as I stand here and type I have sharp pains on my right side. 
Today I also bought Agnus castus, I'm just at my wits end with AF and wanted to try something natural. 
I've always ovulated on CD19 and obviously I'm way past that this cycle. 

Wishing you all a lovely day :flower:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Aleeah said:


> Helllo Ladies,
> 
> *MissyMoo88* - I'm so sorry you've found yourself here, so sorry for your loss. I had a natural miscarriage back in May this year and still hadn't had AF 7 weeks after the m/c (passing the sac) but then suspected I ovulated week 8. I actually caught again that ovulation and fell pregnant with identical twins, unfortunately only to have a mmc again and a D&C 2 weeks ago. So based on if I hadn't falled pregnant again, I'd have had my period 10 weeks after my miscarriage. It's an excruciatingly long time to wait I know, I was ok until 7 weeks and then I started really freaking out. I went to the doctors at 7 weeks with no AF and was told I wouldn't get referred until it had been 12 weeks as my doctor, like yours, didn't want to give me anything due to hormone inbalance.
> 
> It'll happen. No amount of people telling me this helped me, it's impossible to move on unless your body moves on with you and so it's hard, so hard when AF doesn't show. My honest advice, stop worrying about it (I know easier said than done) but try and relax, I spent a weekend pampering myself and shopping and not researching or anything and lo and behold I ovulated. I feel bad for you, I know how hard it is but I also want to reassure you it happened for me, it will happen for you

Thank you for your message, it means a lot. 

I'm so sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:

I'm so frustrated with the lack of AF. I keep trying to tell myself this is my body's way of preparing for a healthy pregnancy but still have them times were I feel weak. We are car shopping this week so maybe that will help take my mind off things :) 

I saw your having tests at the doctors? I think I must have missed your post on that. I hope all is ok with that x


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Missy. I hope your spotting and pain means either O or AF, so your next cycle can start.


----------



## bluestars

(In this post please remember that i live on a very very small island )

So today!! I went to discuss my nursing job option on the islands with boss lady!!! (Who just so happens to be the islands midwife/health visitor person). So yes thats right my boss would be the one too look at all my private areas in case of childbirth!!! AWKWARRRD!!!:dohh::haha: So the reason i have been avoiding getting my hormone levels checked is that i didnt want my boss or anyone really knowing we are trying to conceive again... however today after all the work talk we where left alone in the office and i awkwardly introduced the subject of ttc... lol She took it well (i dont know why she wouldnt... she is like the only family i have here). So i then introduced that we have been trying since wee lost the boys 7 months ago with no success. (shes one of the people that say "enjoy yourself before you try again). However she was great.. asked all relevant questions and knows exactly how i feel about not telling ANYONE if and when i fall pregnant. So she is coming round to my house on Sunday to take my bloods so that i dont have to be seen at the doctors surgery .... I now have to cook her dinner but thats AOK with me haha!! :happydance: 

Balls maybe started rolling? 

:thumbup:


----------



## crysshae

That's great, Blue! I'm glad she was understanding and willing to help you address your concerns.


----------



## bluestars

Hopefully it will see the beginnings of a pregnancy instead lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

That would be awesome!!!


----------



## bluestars

how are you feeling crys? xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. I get that ridiculously hungry feeling that is almost nausea if I don't eat soon enough, but then after I eat, I have nausea for sure. That's been going on since that first day I felt sick all day, 6 dpo I think. Other than that and visiting the restroom more often, everything is good. 

Bought my first ClearBlue Conception Indicators since they sell them here now. :happydance: Got 1-2 weeks this morning. 

Your temp went down again. Do you think ovulation is today?


----------



## bluestars

i dont feel any cramps or anything today but got a peak fertily thing on my stick so im not sure whats happening... thinking if it is its latish is it not cd 16? or if its tomorro it will be cd 17 !! xxx


----------



## crysshae

It's normal for it to be a day or two off each month. Your illness may have delayed it a little too, but with all those peaks, sounds like your body is still determined to make it work.


----------



## bluestars

I hope so ! Trying to stop coughing after sex to stop spermies escaping! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Fingers crossed you catch it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - That's great! I'm glad your boss was so understanding and is being so discreet in helping you. I am glad you're getting some bloodwork done and that no one will know about it. I hope this all works out for you! 

It must be nice to have work be accommodating. I am having an absolutely miserable day. AF arrived this morning and then I was bombarded with awfulness at work where management has dismissed the concerns I brought up about them using a hazardous product (for upcoming pregnancies). I am uncomfortable sharing the details on a private forum, but they are not willing to accommodate me or inform me when they use products I feel are dangerous, and my pregnant co-worker made me cry by throwing it in my face that "SHE's the one who's pregnant" (even though she knows about my m/c)...as if the fact that I'm not currently pregnant means I don't have a brain or any valid concerns at all. My pregnancy was still "real" even if I lost my baby, and I cannot believe she would say that to me. We share an office, so she could clearly hear me crying at my desk, but she didn't even say anything. 

I am so miserable and just want to stay home and cry all afternoon. I feel so attacked and persecuted and awful and now I'm worried they're going to fire me for bringing up my concerns, even though I know that's illegal.

It doesn't help that AF arriving is making me emotional enough as it is. Like I really needed to be reminded that I'm definitely NOT pregnant yet...and apparently now I get to look forward to being exposed to risks at the workplace when I am.


----------



## Nina83

LL, I'm sorry about your day <3
That5's horrible of your coworker to say that. I fear being told that everyday, and I imagine myself throwing a hissy fit and cat fight. Or I might just die on the spot. :hugs: I am so so sorry.

AF arrived this morning for me as well, cycle buddies turn bump buddies? Let's do this together :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

LL - I'm sorry your day was so rough. That was inconsiderate of your coworker. 

Nina - I'm sorry AF got you. 

Definitely PMA Nina! Blue next and then you and LL at the same time. Fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## Nina83

I went back so many pages but couldn't find it! 
I use this page a lot to help me figure out my cervix position (the finger image helps a lot- low/med/high) but I think I'll never have a clue if it's open or closed :wacko: HTH someone!
Linkie to article

We bought the three seat couch from ikea to go with our loveseat last year, plus the footstool thingie that goes with it. Our living room finally looks decent! 
I keep having these mini breakdowns. It was at work today when I just realized that my babies had died. As tiny that they were, they never go to be held, or cuddles, kissed or hugged. I never got to hold them, but they never got to BE held. it just tore me apart thinking that. It's a cold sad death, to be forgotten by everyone except DH and myself. 

I told DH that next month our anniversary present is going to be in the form of a baby, so he shouldn't go wasting anything important. It's on the 8th, and that's plus minus the day AF should show up. We're going away for the weekend of his birthday, to celebrate both, the weekend after, and I just want this so much. I don't want anything else, that's the only thing that's missing right now.
I talked to an acupuncturist and made an appointment next Sunday, she sounds really nice. I think I really need it- mainly to keep stress levels down and just to talk. She also does reflexology. I used to go to someone before we moved, I really miss it. Don't know if it actually works, but really just talking does help.


----------



## bluestars

Lit im really sorry your having a shit time! the work stuff sounds awful! If i where you i would say something her like shes lucky not to have to suffer loosing her child. Make her crap herself! I would have tore into her. Im sorry Af got you too!!! <3 And do you not have a union or anyone you can go and take chemical thing too? What is it you will be exposed to? 

Nina read that article and really want to go try find it.... lol i really hope you get your bean next month!! really hope the acupuncture works for you!! xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I'm sooo glad to hear you had such a good discussion with your boss (yes, that would be awkward!) and that she's going to help you address your concerns. That's really positive news. Hopefully you won't need it though!! Fingers crossed :)

Crys, yay for the clearblue test :) Did you tell hubby yet? He could probably see that without his glasses ;)

LL sorry that your employer was so unaccommodating about your concerns, and your co-worker was so insensitive :( :hugs: That really sucks. You'd think the least they could do was to let you know when they would be using the products you feel are dangerous. You should look into it a little more in case there are any other actions you can take.... I'm not sure about the legislation around that. Do you have a window in your office so at least you could get some fresh air if you smell any fumes?

Nina, love the positive thinking!! :) Sounds like your ikea trip was successful too. Sorry you're having a rough day... I think it's totally normal to have breakdowns every once in a while, especially around the time AF shows up, crazy hormones don't help! Your babies were loved and that's what really matters <3 Did you do anything to remember them by? I know some people get a little keepsake, or a box like blue has? 

Where are you going to go for your anniversary/DH birthday?


----------



## crysshae

Lol! I am planning on telling him today, although I figure he will need his glasses to read it, :haha: but at least there is no question it's there.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, we'll be going to the Dead Sea. We went there for our honeymoon, so it's a fun little tradition we do every year. We plan on going to Iceland one day for a REAL honeymoon, plus we also want to do it with a baby, so that's on hold!
I can't wait. We took an extra day off as well to make it 4 days instead of just the weekend. All I want to do it slather myself in mud LOL!

And I'm not all that positive, the cup is always half empty, I just have no other choice right now ;)


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I always had a hard time understand what's where, but after a while I started to get it. The cervix changes so much during the day though, so check every day at the same time- otherwise it'll drive you crazy!

That's great about your boss, she sounds very understanding. That "enjoy it while you can" always gets to me, but it also depends on who says it and how.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Lol! I am planning on telling him today, although I figure he will need his glasses to read it, :haha: but at least there is no question it's there.

lol, I'm sure he'll be very excited!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina83 said:


> Lindsay, we'll be going to the Dead Sea. We went there for our honeymoon, so it's a fun little tradition we do every year. We plan on going to Iceland one day for a REAL honeymoon, plus we also want to do it with a baby, so that's on hold!
> I can't wait. We took an extra day off as well to make it 4 days instead of just the weekend. All I want to do it slather myself in mud LOL!
> 
> And I'm not all that positive, the cup is always half empty, I just have no other choice right now ;)

That sounds really nice :) Great that you're able to make it a 4 day trip instead of just a weekend! How long have you been married? Is that a wedding pic in your profile? (btw it's a beautiful picture!)

Hubby and I did our "real" honeymoon a couple years later too. We just bought a condo right after we got married so there was no money left over for a "real" honeymoon.


----------



## bluestars

It annoys me too!! just hope its nothing to do with me and my hormones!! Dead sea!! waw lucky you ahaha! 

Woow for telling hubbie!!! hehe!! 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

On the cervix check, Nina is right. You must do it at the exact same time every day, it changes constantly. At ovulation, it always stays high, but it still moves around a bit. I figured it out by starting the day after my period stopped, then checking at the same time every day thereafter. That way I could feel the difference in it each day. And I definitely knew when mine was high because I could hardly reach it and definitely not to the other side of it. Whereas when it's medium or low I can feel all the way around it.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I just thought of something else re. your work. When you do get pregnant, if you have a doctors note stating you cannot be around the chemicals, your employer does have a duty to accommodate I believe.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Thanks. :( I really did want to throw a hissy fit when she said that but I think I was too shocked to even react. It hurt so bad and I really hope that when she heard me crying that she felt extremely guilty and wished she could un-do what she said. But I highly doubt that, as she is an insensitive wench and doesn't care about anyone's feelings but her own.

Let's DEFINITELY be cycle buddies and then bump buddies! I am kind of glad we started AF on the same day. It makes it a bit easier to be going through it together, and at least now it will be easy to keep track of each other's cycles as we'll always be on the same CD. What CD do you usually ovulate on? It's been CD12 or CD13 for me the last few "normal" cycles I've had. 

Very sorry that you had a bad day as well and keep having mini breakdowns. So do I. I feel like emotionally we're on the same page lately. Lots of crying going on here as well. :( It really is so sad that no one will remember your poor babies except you and your husband. It's such an awful way to go for sure. I miss my baby so much. I should be 14 weeks pregnant right now and happy as can be. Instead I don't know when I'll ever get my rainbow baby. :( 

I hope the acupuncture helps relieve some stress. That reminds me I should book a massage one of these days. My health coverage pays for most of it so it's worth it. A baby really would be the best anniversary present for you and your husband. I so hope that is what happens! I _have_ to believe I will get my BFP this cycle, or I think I may have to admitted to an insane asylum. Seriously...I need my baby...NOW.

Blue - Thanks...I wish I *had* made her feel awful. Unfortunately, our office door was open and I didn't want to air out my business in front of everyone. Plus the fact that I was too shocked to speak. 

I don't have a union or anything to go to at work. I will try just going to my doctor first, but if that doesn't work I will be making a formal complain with OH&S. I will get my way one way or another, but my main problem was that they have caused me such emotional distress by refusing to accommodate me. I absolutely hate my job now and can't ever imagine going back.

Lindsay - Thanks. I am planning on getting a doctor's note as you said and they will have to do something. If they still don't accommodate, I will complain to OH&S. I already called them today and the guy said my work definitely had to accommodate so he said if they still didn't I should call back and he will help me out. I have options, but it's just absolutely awful that I have to go through this. I am a shy, timid person who is afraid of conflict and making a scene and now I've had to make such a fuss over this because they're being such jerks. It would all be fine if only the lady who was in charge wasn't PREGNANT without a care in the world. Since she isn't worried, I feel like everyone thinks I'm just making this up to get out of work. But I'm not! I'd much rather just stay silent and not do anything, but I'm legitimately scared about my future baby's safety. I cannot help it that my co-worker is ignorant of the hazards around her. And yes, I do have a window in my office so I can keep it open in the mean time...but that's not going to help when it's -40C outside. :( 

Crys - I can't believe you haven't told your hubby yet! I would find it soo hard to keep it a secret. That's so exciting that you're sharing the news today. It's funny how there's just a switch. One day you have no idea you're pregnant, and the next you suddenly are...and it changes everything. And the rest of us are left behind to wallow in our own misery.  

Hope everyone else is doing well. I am only my 2nd glass of wine tonight and it's only 6 pm. I'll be having at least another glass before bed tonight. I just want to stop thinking about this horrible day and the terrible state of my life at the moment. I mean, I know I have it good with a steady job, a great husband and good friends, but there is just such a missing hole without this baby. :(


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, That's crazy that the person you talked to is pregnant and not worried about it herself!

I am very much the same way... I'm also shy and avoid conflict whenever possible so I know what you mean, it's hard to make a fuss sometimes. I'm glad you talked to someone at OH&S though, they would definitely know about duty to accommodate. I looked it up, it includes pregnancy and "family planning" so if the chemicals are dangerous to be around, then your employer has a legal obligation to accommodate you to the point of undue hardship (which is very hard to prove if it's a big company, and if they have OH&S it sounds like they're a big company). I deal with this a lot in my work and find that very often when I'm dealing with employers, they need a little reminder of their duty to accommodate... whether they don't know about it, or are just conveniently forgetting (haha) I'm not sure. Anyway, here's a summary specific to pregnancy in case you want some more info (https://www.chrc-ccdp.ca/sites/default/files/pregnancy_grossesse-eng_0.pdf).

Yeah, I guess that window suggestion is not a great one... I forgot about your winter temps, I'm a spoiled Vancouverite, lol. Our average temp in winter is about 5 - 6 degrees.

I'm sorry you had such an awful day :hugs: Enjoy your wine, try and have a relaxing evening, and I really hope tomorrow is better. Remember, you're one day closer to your rainbow baby <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks for the link, Lindsay. I read it all and it further affirms what I've been fighting for. I think I should be able to get them to back down, but if they really do refuse to accommodate, then I know they are just asking for trouble...and I will fight them tooth and nail! We aren't a huge company but we are a good size of about 80 employees (about 20 in the office), and large enough to have a full safety program. Our company brags constantly about its commitment to safety, so I am utterly disgusted by their unwillingness to accommodate in this situation. Stupid pregnant co-worker! Argh. 

I am now on my 3rd glass of wine and just ran to the confectionery to buy 4 chocolate bars. I'm on my second. Blah. I feel very self destructive right now and would probably do about anything to help myself forget this day. I am glad that I'm 1 day closer to my rainbow baby, but I have to say that this "CD1" feels like 5 days already. I can't believe I have an entire month yet until another possible BFP. I want to scream!

Your dr's appointment is Thursday, right? I hope that goes well. Has the spotting stopped yet?


----------



## Lindsay109

Any time hun :) I really hope you are able to come to a good agreement with your employer - it's awful that they dealt with it the way they did today... totally puts a bad taste in your mouth I'm sure!

Chocolate and wine are good remedies for bad days :) No reason to feel bad about it! Hopefully this is day one of your bfp cycle (and yours too Nina!).

Yep, doctor on thursday, I'm feeling a little nervous about it. The spotting has been virtually non existent today (I'm almost scared to say that, lol)... just a little bit of tan-ish discharge - the least I've had since the bleeding last monday so I'm hoping it stays that way! I've actually been feeling pretty good today... I ended up taking an anti-nausea pill last night because I was so sick all day yesterday and had an early start this morning. It worked really well and I've even eaten a couple actual meals... I think it really helped being able to eat a regular breakfast.... kinda got me off on the right foot for the rest of the day.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well I'm glad you took that anti-nausea pill since it sounds like it helped a lot. It's a great sign that you're still feeling sick and that the bleeding hasn't turned into anymore. Even so, I'm sure you're very anxious for Thursday to happen already. We will all be awaiting the good news then. :) :hugs:

I just ordered more pre-seed and some pregnancy test strips online. The pre-seed won't arrive in time for this cycle, but I figure that if I wasted money on pre-seed when I'm already pregnant I won't be too disappointed, and I'll need it for next month otherwise so I might as well.


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, definitely still sick and still happy about it too, haha. Hopefully I will have good news after thursday :)

Good idea about ordering pre-seed and pregnancy test strips - way more economical than buying tests from the store! Does this mean you may become one of those people who tests early?? ;) You're probably right, if you get pregnant this month, you won't care that you bought the pre-seed anyway.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yep... I might cave and test a few days early this time. I found getting a BFN 2 days before AF helped brace me for the reality of this month. So I think I may start testing at about 11 or 12 DPO this month! Heheh! :)


----------



## Nina83

Ugh, stupid web page, just erased my entire message :growlmad:

Lindsay- We've been together for seven years, and this will be our third anniversary. That is a picture from our wedding in my profile, thank you :)
All we wanted to do was relax after the wedding, and I knew that if we flew somewhere I'd just want to walk around and see places and stuff. I am not the sit still kind of person when abroad!

LL- ((handshake)) it's a deal! I thought of buying preseed as well, but keep delaying it for some stupid reason. I probably really should get some, definitely hoping I won't need it though.
I never used to test early before my MC. I always waited until pretty much the day of, or one before. I don't know why I became such a pee freak. The cycle I got my first positive was the only one I POAS at 9dpo, (and got the BFP) I guess I just knew.
I usually ovulate around CD14. You're a bit ahead of me!


----------



## Nina83

There's this older woman in our office whom I talk to a lot, she's in the office next to me.
I didn't tell her about my MC, but one day she walked in and asked why I was sad, I didn't answer, but she offered me a hug and let me cry.

Anyway, a few minutes ago I heard her and the girl she sits with counting change, so I asked if they're going to the vending machine. (I've become addicted to twix) she asked if I wanted something sweet and I said yes. 
So she came into my room and asked me if there's a reason I want something sweet. I just looked at her and said I wish. I was on the verge of tears and just wanted to tell her and get another big hug. She told me it'll come, and a new year will bring good things.
Why am I so teary and a hormonal mess these days?


----------



## bluestars

My electricity is off at home so I've ran (drove) all the way to my mother n laws to steal Internet. so I'm just trying to catch up so if I miss anything then I'm sorry.

(This is the third time if written this post as my iPad keeps running out of battery ) haha


Lit- wine and chocolate sounds like just what you need! Hope it's cheered you up a little! I really hope this cycle is your month!

Nina - that little lady seems to know without you telling her ! And a hug is just what you need. Because no words could make you feel better no matter who or what feels better. I love love love love hugs and give them to EVERYONE!! If I where at your end then I'd be hugging you until you felt just a little better! I love the wedding photo of you and Hubbie! It's soo sweet! 

Linds -glad anti sickness has helped ! Hopefully it stays away for a wee while! 

Crys-how are you have you told Hubbie how did he take it? 

How are the rest of the ladies doing ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I'm very uncomfortable and bloated feeling down in my womb area not sure if its ovulation happening or bug related. :( xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I hope it's ovulation and not another bug! I get bloated around O time sometimes too. 

Nina - You have a right to be emotional. Sounds like the lady at work is very in tune with others' feelings and insightful. 

LL - I hope it turns out you don't need the Preseed by the time it gets to you!

Lindsay - How are you feeling? Are you able to eat meals again today?

Aleeah - How are you?

I'm doing well. I showed DH my digi yesterday. He said "Cool!" and asked me a couple questions. By the time we went to bed he said "I get to name this one; right?" Lol. 

I officially have pregnancy brain and emotions. I completely forgot to pick up my sister's cat yesterday. Then when I remembered this morning, I was crying over it. I was texting my sister to apologize. I did not mention crying at all or anything, but I was apparently so emotional in my words she guessed I was pregnant!! How does that happen in text? 

My oldest daughter knows...on accident too. I just told DH yesterday afternoon after getting a digital BFP. When we went to the store last night, my daughter asked if we needed tampons. I said probably and told her to get the mixed box because she will be due to start in a few days. Then because I said "Do you use the super?" she said "Why? Is there something you want to tell me?" 

When I was nauseated all day last Tuesday and then cried over a picture of a shelter dog on Thursday or Friday, I wondered if something was up. This one is not going to be hidden very well for very long. :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

I got preseed last month and used it last month and this month. Hope it works for you ladies! Hehe it's maybe nice that your oldest darter knows cause you can girlie chat with her, how old is she? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina :hugs: You're allowed to be a "teary, hormonal mess" - this trying to make a baby business is a roller coaster ride. Also, re. the preseed - I'm pretty impressed by that stuff. The only 2 months we used it, I got a bfp. I am well aware that it could have been just chance, and we did bd more those 2 months.... however things were timed very well all the other months we tried too because I can tell when I ovulate. I get a lot of ewcm on my own, so had held off buying it for a while thinking it wouldn't help. Just some food for thought :) 

Blue, I hope it's ovulation related!!

Crys, lol about hubbys reaction - are you going to let him name the baby? Your sister must know you well :)

Aleeah, how are you doing?

LL, I hope you're having a better day today!

I'm feeling alright this morning - didn't take an anti-nausea pill last night and breakfast is kind-of a no-go. Hubby thinks I should just take the night time dose to help in the morning, I'm going to think about it. Other than that I'm just really really tired... I've been going to bed between about 8:30 - 9:30, lol (and then having crazy dreams all night). We're supposed to go see a movie on friday night with my sister and her boyfriend and I'm not sure how I'm going to stay awake!!


----------



## bluestars

Did u use preseed this time of getting your bfp? 

Lol it's dark you can nap at cinema hahaha! 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> Did u use preseed this time of getting your bfp?
> 
> Lol it's dark you can nap at cinema hahaha!
> 
> Xxx

Yep, we used it this time too. I hope it works for you this cycle :)

Haha, yeah I guess I could, just wouldn't have much to contribute to the discussion about how everyone liked the movie


----------



## crysshae

She'll be 18 in December. :nope: They grow up way too fast. 

Letting him name the baby would depend on the name he chose. Lol! He always says everyone should name their baby Buford Eugene. Of course, it's a joke, but that would be the name he would tell me right now, I know! Lol. 

My sister and I are best friends. 

If you decide to try the meds at night for help the next day, I hope they work for you every day. 

Could you go to a movie that starts at 6 or so...or take a nap before going?


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry ladies, I feel terrible I'm not replying as much, I do pop back and read your posts though, I promise! Also trying to limit my time on BnB at the moment, as this really is taking a break from TTC for us and I want to be totally refreshed and new for whatever the appointments and the remaining year has in store for us October onwards.

*Crysshae *- I LOVE that this one isn't going to remain hidden for much longer :thumbup:!! I'm sure people have a sixth sense to figure out when a woman is pregnant, they also assume much more when or if they know you're trying or the age gap between this one and the last is a good one. I didn't have anyone guess and the few I told about the mc were shocked we were trying (I guess people expect you to be married for years before you start trying :wacko:). But your baby wants the world to know, so keeps dropping little hints for others to pick up on, it's quite cute really :lol: xx

Your symptoms sound so lovely, I'm so pleased for you. Were your daughter and sister really excited too?? I love seeing your ticker!:happydance:

*Blue* - I hope you're feeling better and that ovulation is here. Sorry your electricity is off but how on earth do you type with the ipad?!:wacko: You'll know the posts I post with an ipad, they're normally short with no smilie's or anything!! I love a bit of online shopping on the ipad but anytime I have to construct a sentence I'm useless with it!](*,)

Glad work are being good about TTC, I too have found women at work seem to be much more understanding than men. One guy at work, just said take as much time off work as you need, go off from now if you want (just so I'd end the conversation!!):haha:. Whereas my female boss was lovely, said all the right things. I'm still a bit worried as redundancies seem to be happening everywhere at the moment and I can just imagine I'd lose my job whilst TTC and then we'd have to put it on hold whilst I found another etc but for now I'm just glad she's lovely and I have a job still!:flower:

*Nina* - Your pic is gorgeous, always puts a smile on my face! And your weekend sounds amazing, can I come too?!:D

I'm glad you've got someone nice at work too, it makes a huge difference just to see a friendly happy face when you're having a down day. Am glad you're looking forward to your new cycle and being optimistic too. I bought preseed too but didn't really run with it as hadn't told hubby about it! Think he thought he was a god in the bedroom and I wanted him 'that' bad..!!:blush::haha: He's more on board with stuff now though, so will tell him about it in future!

*Lindsay* - Looking forward to hearing your update tomorrow, no doubt it will be good :thumbup:. Can't believe how much the time is flying by, your little bean is rolling and stretching now :happydance:!! Good to hear you still have happy sickness and I hope you're one of the lucky ones that find the sickness subsides soon and you can start to enjoy things a lot more. Once you get over tomorrow, try and enjoy it a lot more, you'll be in the safer zone, I know the worrying never stops but hoping it's all the reassurance you need tomorrow.:hugs:

Funny about the sleeping, my auntie told me your body forces you to get in all the sleep you'll miss when babies born, by making you more sleepy when you're pregnant in the first trimester, so run with it. If you need to have a cheeky nap at the cinema I'd go for it!

Oh and don't hold back on showing us pics of the little bean! I can't wait till we can start to gender guess, that's my favourite bit!

*Literati* - I'm so sorry work is being such a pain, it's so sad you're being treated like that. But as the others have said, I wouldn't take it if I were you. They have a duty of care towards their employees and they need to uphold that. You really should take in a doctors note when you fall again (and I hope that's real soon). I'm very jealous of the massage you're going to book too O:)! I want one! I just don't seem to have time to do anything these days but would love a nice relaxing massage, problem with having one is I know I'll want one every week at least, so could get very expensive! :haha:

I hope today was a much better than yesterday and I hope tomorrow is even better for you :hugs: xx

Update from me ladies, been keeping busy. Feeling ok, struggling somedays as I don't know how to stop getting my subscriptions page from updating and there were a few other ladies on BnB with the exact same due date as me and they've hit 12 weeks and are posting scan pics. I don't feel jealous, I'm happy for them, those are their babies, not mine. It just reminds me of what could have been. Had a very open conversation with hubby and he now agrees to waiting to try until we have answers. I might still temp, just to see what's happening. Got my results back for last Friday and Monday:

HCG Friday: 106
HCG Monday: 45.6

So I guess based on that, if it halves every 3 days, I should hit below 3 around Saturday 21st September. So only another 10 days, well hope so anyway![-o&lt;

xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Haha Aleeah that's funny 'a god in bed' I think my other half feels the same... I don't tell oh I use the reseed but I think he knows. I know it's not easy on the iPad that why my posts are never as fun and smiley as everyone else's haha. 

Yeah they sure do crys. Is she looking forward to becoming a big sister again ? My OH wants to name our baby next time if its a boy. Which need to be fair since I practically named the boys on my own.... Lol 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Lindsay109 said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Did u use preseed this time of getting your bfp?
> 
> Lol it's dark you can nap at cinema hahaha!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yep, we used it this time too. I hope it works for you this cycle :)
> 
> Haha, yeah I guess I could, just wouldn't have much to contribute to the discussion about how everyone liked the movieClick to expand...

I hope it works to. We used it every time we BD'd this cycle. Just hope it works. Lol I've heard so many good things about it just hope it works for us too. Was it your second month of using preseed this time too ? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Lindsay109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Did u use preseed this time of getting your bfp?
> 
> Lol it's dark you can nap at cinema hahaha!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yep, we used it this time too. I hope it works for you this cycle :)
> 
> Haha, yeah I guess I could, just wouldn't have much to contribute to the discussion about how everyone liked the movieClick to expand...
> 
> I hope it works to. We used it every time we BD'd this cycle. Just hope it works. Lol I've heard so many good things about it just hope it works for us too. Did I take two months on preseed for you guys this time around ?, xxxxClick to expand...

I think Lindsay fell the first month after her m/c following AF xx


----------



## crysshae

Yes, she is. She actually asked me about having a baby a few months ago. 

I hope the Preseed works for you too.

Aleeah - You can unsubscribe from a thread right under the name of the thread. Or if you open up all your subscriptions, you can check the boxes next to those you want deleted and then choose "delete subscription" in the box below. 

I'm glad you were able to get hubby on the same page with you about trying.


----------



## bluestars

Thats good! its nice when the family are all on board! :) she will be great help for you too! xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, an early movie would be great, but unfortunately I won't get home from work until 5:30, and my sisters boyfriend works until 6. Hopefully the movie will be enough to keep me awake, lol.

Aleeah, no need to feel bad at all, you just need to do what's right for you :hugs: I am very much looking forward to hearing your news in october, hopefully you will be able to put a good plan in place :) I laughed about your comment about preseed - I did tell hubby about it because I wasn't sure how to be discrete about using the applicator thingy to put a bunch of lube you know where, lol. Anyway, he thought the packaging and branding were really funny and wanted to take a picture of the box to show people at work (I said no to that, lol).

Hmm, maybe all my sleepiness is a sign of many sleepless nights to come, lol. I've never been this good of a sleeper, not even when I was a teenager. These days I'm regularly in bed for 10 - 12 hours/night


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay109 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Did u use preseed this time of getting your bfp?
> 
> Lol it's dark you can nap at cinema hahaha!
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yep, we used it this time too. I hope it works for you this cycle :)
> 
> Haha, yeah I guess I could, just wouldn't have much to contribute to the discussion about how everyone liked the movieClick to expand...
> 
> I hope it works to. We used it every time we BD'd this cycle. Just hope it works. Lol I've heard so many good things about it just hope it works for us too. Did I take two months on preseed for you guys this time around ?, xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I think Lindsay fell the first month after her m/c following AF xxClick to expand...

Yep, Aleeah is right. We didn't use it before my first AF because we weren't really trying that month. Just used it in July when I got my bfp.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - That's interesting that you only recently got addicted to POASing after your m/c. Who knows...I might be joining you with that addiction. Maybe the reason you have procrastinated buying preseed is because you subconsciously know you won't be needing it this month? I sure hope that's the case! Personally, I am worried that it is a deterrent to getting pregnant somehow, since this last cycle was my first time using it and I didn't get pregnant.  Well, even if we ovulate a couple days apart, we should still be getting our (hopefully good!) news around the same time. I can't wait! For now I have to get through stupid evil AF though. It's very heavy this time, and I am SOOO bloated that I look 5 months pregnant. Awful. 

It sounds like that lady at your office is very perceptive and I'm glad she was nice to you. Don't worry about being a teary, hormonal mess. I am the same way when AF is here, and when you combine the stress of TTC and the grief of losing your babies, it is really no wonder you're a mess. :hugs:

Blue - Thanks! I sure hope so too. I hope you ovulate already! I can't believe how many positives you've had? 

Crys - That is so cute that you're not able to hide your pregnancy at all and that your sis and daughter were able to guess. All those hormonal symptoms sound like a great sign. You're well on your way to your beautiful rainbow baby! Sometimes I think people have a sixth sense about pregnancies too. The MOMENT I got pregnant, everyone we knew started asking straight-out if I was pregnant. They were people we were not close to at all, so we just lied...but I was very confused why no one ever asked before and then suddenly the moment I got my BFP everyone was asking. So weird. 

Lindsay - Thanks. Today did turn out a lot better. I was up at 2 am replaying everything in my head and feeling very anxious and upset about everything. But today was just a normal day at work which sort of helped get my mind off things. I know it didn't get rid of the problem, but at least no one made me cry today. 

I think that's a great idea to take a night-time dose to help you for the next morning. And good luck with staying awake Friday night! You really _are_ going to bed very early these days! Your body is obviously very hard at work taking care of that baby! 

Aleeah - So nice to hear from you! We all miss you around here but that's very understandable if you don't want to spend too much time on here while you're not really trying. I know it was difficult to be on here while I was still WTT. It made using protection a lot harder. ;) 

Sounds good that your hCG levels are going down at a good pace. Hopefully you are right and you only have another 10 days or so. You might even have less, as when my hCG levels went down they definitely more than halved every couple days. They probably...quartered? 

I haven't booked that massage yet...but I do think it's a good idea. I know what you mean, though. Whenever I have a massage I realize how amazing it is and I want to have one constantly as well! I carry a LOT of tension, so usually by the time I've driven myself home from the massage I've already given myself a few more knots. It's a vicious cycle. 

I can't wait to hear what your doctors have to say at your appointment in October. What day in October is it? Hopefully we'll hear from you soon. Until then, enjoy your little "break!"

AFM...not much is new. AF is very heavy and gross. My cramps aren't too severe (I've found they've been more mild since the m/c), but sometimes I've had moments (I think when passing a few clots) where I feel downright nauseous from the pain. It goes away right away, but it's definitely unpleasant. I feel tired and weak, bloated and gross...and just can't wait to be my normal self again. And then hopefully my pregnant self! My wine and chocolate night really helped me last night. I might have another glass tonight. ;)


----------



## Nina83

Aleeah- You are more than welcome to come! ;)
The younger people here think that the Dead Sea is for old people, but I think we're lucky to have such a resort so close to home, only about an hour and a half from home.
It's so therapeutic- I definitely recommend it.

I understand you about staying away while not trying. You are so positive though- it's amazing. Your HCG is really coming down- I think you'll be at 0 in no time. :hugs:

Crysshae- I love your husbands reaction! LOL! 
I can't wait to name our bubba, we've got the names we love picked out, I just need a squishy face to give them to!

LL, sorry AF got you so hard this time. It's bad enough we MC, but then our bodies have to go and screw around with us even more. I think only now I'm starting to realize what my body has actually gone through. What a trauma :(
I just "love" the stories "I used preseed and got pregnant that month!" it's not magical. It just gives the sperm a better environment and a good head start. Just like when people "swear that when I used CB digital I got pregnant". It just helps. Sorry if I sound like a jerk, or bitter, but I don't like it when people put all the blame on something else, and or don't take credit for something they did. Obviously, if you only use preseed and don't have sex at the right time you won't get pregnant, so, yeah... 

I used to be so sure that the hips elevated and morning sex was the "trick". LOL. It was just luck twice in a row. I think we try to hang on to our "tricks" and maybe's, and what did we do last time that "worked". It's easier than to just believe someone up there is doing it all, and we really, in the end, have no control over any of it. 

I had yet another mini meltdown yesterday (what else is new?)
I don't know why, but I just felt like a failure of a woman. 
Like I'm bad at being a woman. less of a woman. I can't do a simple thing like get pregnant and keep it. If I was in the animal kingdom I'd be roaming the Savannah alone, or eaten by a lion already, because I was deserted by my pack :( 
Or all the other Baboons would be throwing stuff at me :p At least I can still joke about it though. DH would KILL me if he know I was saying I feel like a laughed at monkey :dohh:

Just sharing this inspirational quote. I already said I'm an emotional mess, sorry if I'm bringing anyone down with me :nope:
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_mhshq0iq8o1qzr04eo1_500.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bluestars

Nina you are right they aren't miracles at all. We do forget the effort put in with using them... Haha I'm hoping it is a miracle if that's stupid because I want a bfp this month. But you are 100% right! 

Aleeah always love your posts ! And it's very understandable taking tome away from here! :hugs: 

Think I o'd yesterday if its going with my chart. Will find out next week via bloods if I actually released an egg. :coffee:

I got loads of positives this month and lots last month as well. It's probably not a good thing but hey ho. 

Not in a good place today at all!


----------



## Nina83

Blue,
I don't think multiple + is a bad thing. If you got them scattered around throughout the month, maybe, but you've got a rise which is good. Maybe it's just taking your body a bit more time to ovulate.
Your charts are nice and clear, I wouldn't worry :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks nina. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I totally agree that none of those tricks are "miracles" and that's just silly to think it. They are definitely just aids and really we just have to do our job and get our timing right, and the rest is out of our control. I really have a hard time with that sometimes...but I know in the end it is for the best. 

I use the "hips propped up on a pillow" trick as well. I am sure I could get pregnant without it, and it definitely doesn't work always, but I still do it anyway because if there's ANYTHING that can help I want to be doing it. I am so anxious for my BFP already.

I totally know how you mean with feeling like less of a woman and like you can't do what nature intended to do. Everyone makes it seem SO easy to have babies. So many people I know get pregnant on their first try and never suffer a loss of any sort, and then they assume everyone will be the same way. I don't understand why some people have it so easy and the rest of us have to suffer so much. I want a baby SO bad and am SO maternal and care so much about doing the right things for my baby to be safe. Other people don't intend to get pregnant, drink and/or do drugs before they know they're pregnant, and then disregard all the pregnancy rules during their pregnancy and their babies still turn out okay. What is wrong with our eggs that they can't form healthy babies? It is SO upsetting and it is no wonder you're feeling down from it. I also agree with your inspirational quote. Sorry you're having such a down day again. I hope things start looking up for you very soon. :hugs:


Blue - Your chart looks great. Looks like you ovulated on the 10th? That's exciting. Just one more day to confirm! I wouldn't worry about the multiple positives either. And at least this time you'll know for sure from your bloodwork if you ovulated. Sorry you are not having a good day either. This week seems to be a rough one for everyone. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit. I use the hips on a pillow method too haha! Yet... Tww!!! Haha not xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Wowee, it's quiet on here. Did _everyone_ decide to take a break? Unfortunately, I'm on the very boring part on my cycle so there's nothing really to report. I had to start work early today so I got to leave at 4 instead of 5. I am quite enjoying being in bed with my laptop at 4:25 pm! 

Anyway...hope you all had a good day!


----------



## Lindsay109

Yes, it is quiet in here today! Sorry to hear so many are having a bad day... big hugs all around!

Nina, you are most definitely not a "failure"! You didn't cause the miscarriages, it's natures way of making sure that you get your happy, healthy baby <3

I agree, there are no miracles to help with ttc. OPK's, preseed, certain positions, etc are all just aids along the way... and even then it's hard to know if they helped or not because maybe that person would have gotten pregnant that month anyway. Certainly makes you feel better to think you're doing something though.

Blue, your chart is looking good! Hopefully your temp tomorrow will confirm ovulation. I agree with Nina, your chart is nice and clear and it really does look like your ovulating :) Hopefully mid-sept, and early october will bring lots of bfp's to this thread!!

LL, sounds like you're having a nice relaxing evening, you totally deserve it! I know what you mean, it can be hard to watch people who are making poor choices (e.g. drugs and alcohol) having babies. I have a client in foster care because his mother is addicted to drugs, and was when she was pregnant with him.... and she just had another baby who is now also in foster care. I don't want to judge other people, but sometimes I find it very upsetting.

Crys, Aleeah, how are you ladies doing today?

As for me, I had a wonderful appointment with the OB. Little did I know, she has a portable ultrasound machine in her office and we got to see baby again (no picture though)!! It no longer looks like a blob and had identifiable head, arms and legs and was jumping all around. Heartrate was good, and she was totally unconcerned about the bleeding or the spotting. Her practice also has an on call number (24 hours) so if I have any more scares, I can call and be advised what to do which is nice. She said the risk of miscarriage now is only about 1% so I'm going to try and relax a little bit. My next ultrasound will be at about 20 weeks (unless she does any more in the office before then), and then they will scan me monthly-ish after that to monitor growth (due to my medical history, not normal procedure).

Hope everyone has a good evening :)


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hi ladies, I hope you're all well. 

Today I got my BFP :) pretty surprised ! So I've been stressing about not having AF in 7 weeks for nothing. 
I had cramps on Monday thinking it was Ov or AF but it must have been implantation as I had implantation bleeding too. 

Sending you all heaps of baby dust for this month :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Linds- that sounds like an amazing appt! I am SO glad you got to see your baby again and that you only have a 1% chance of miscarrying now! What amazing news. You must be thrilled. :hugs: 

Congrats, Missymoo.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - That's so wonderful! My tummy felt like it jumped into my chest as I read your post. Just awesome!!

Congratulations, Missy!!


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations Missy thats amazing. Was kind of thinking that when AF never showed up!! brilliant news!! 

Sorry for not posting much, My temps dipped again this morning. So don't really know whats happening. Really dont want to put it into FF for them to tell me that i have now just ovulated and i dont have a long enough LP. :'( 

Other than that im still in a rubbish mood so trying to avoid posting so not to come across as a moaning murtle and take all you lovely ladies with me haha!! 

I have broken my phone still so i haven't heard from Nat in a long while. I wonder if she has her :bfp: yet! 

How is everyone today!? 

:flower:


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Congratulations Missy thats amazing. Was kind of thinking that when AF never showed up!! brilliant news!!
> 
> Sorry for not posting much, My temps dipped again this morning. So don't really know whats happening. Really dont want to put it into FF for them to tell me that i have now just ovulated and i dont have a long enough LP. :'(
> 
> Other than that im still in a rubbish mood so trying to avoid posting so not to come across as a moaning murtle and take all you lovely ladies with me haha!!
> 
> I have broken my phone still so i haven't heard from Nat in a long while. I wonder if she has her :bfp: yet!
> 
> How is everyone today!?
> 
> :flower:

I was thinking about Nat this morning, hope she's doing well!


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I hope you get to feeling better all around. 

Your temp dipped last month after O too, and usually when our follicular phase is longer or shorter, our LP stays pretty stable. So your cycle is longer if you ovulate later or shorter if you ovulate earlier.


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks LL and Crys, yes we are thrilled :) I was so scared we were going to get bad news... there were many happy tears yesterday.

Congrats Missy!!!

Blue, Crys is right, luteal phase doesn't usually change so you should be fine. Maybe being sick just delayed your ovulation a couple days? Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## crysshae

Do ICs never get darker?!!!!? I know! I know! I'm not supposed to use them to detect levels of hCG...just that I am pregnant. It's just so hard not to worry and to stop testing. I used my last FRER yesterday and used afternoon urine, so it was light, although they seem to not get truly darker for me. I'm 16 dpo today. Shouldn't something be dark?!?! 

I'm sorry for the rant. I just can't stop worrying. I so want to enjoy this, and the last two days I've found myself just full of worry and feeling stressed all day. :wacko: :nope:


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, I think they take a long time to get darker, try not to worry too much about that (easier said than done though, I know!). And, as you mentioned the other day, they do seem to have different amounts of dye in them. With my first bfp I had a bunch of IC's (the 10 miu ones) and pretty much used them all, the last one at 24 dpo and at that point (and maybe a few days before that) the test line was finally darker than the control line. I would suggest you stop testing, but I know that's easier said than done too, lol. So, I will suggest waiting a few days before you test again

Sorry you're feeling so worried and stressed :hugs: those early days are so stressful after a loss. Hang in there!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay. My logical side keeps telling me everything you said. But the side of me that wants that test darker is definitely winning! :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Linds i just seen your message about your appt!! Thats fantastic!!! wooohooo 

Crys- Try another type of test and use first morning urine. Remember your are still super early! i agree that tests are probably just running out of ink!! 

Days not been too bad! still haven't put my info into ff!! Suppose i better. 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Blue. I am getting new tests today. My sister is picking them up for me. Lol! I asked her not to tell anyone I'm this crazy. :wacko:

Your temp didn't drop that much. I would think FF will confirm O for you tomorrow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I agree with Crys. It still looks like you ovulated when you thought you did. Temps don't always spike straight up - just as long as they stay elevated for 3 days it confirms O, and yours definitely still seem elevated. Sorry you're in a bad mood. I am feeling pretty done with this TTC business too, so it sucks. It's hard to be cheery these days! 


Linds - Glad you're feeling so happy and relieved now. 

Crys - I wouldn't worry about it. Have you taken a test with your doctor yet to confirm everything? I am sure it takes a long time for the lines to get darker, and you should definitely use FMU this early on. You're still very early on, and I'm sure everything is fine. Are you still feeling nauseous and emotional? Those are always good signs... :hugs: I am so sorry you're stressed about this. It's an awful place to be in, I know.

AFM, nothing really to report. I am stressing because a wedding we have to go to on Sept. 21st is going to mess with our BDing schedule. I'm going to have to either skip a day and possibly miss my most fertile days, or I'll have to BD in a smaller than 24-hour increment and possibly waste sperm. Eek! I'll have to play it by ear based on OPKs on that day and such...I guess.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks LL. I haven't made an appointment with my doctor yet. She is over an hour away, so it's not feasible to get regular levels done unless needed. 

May be too nosy, but why would going to the wedding interfere with your BD schedule?


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks Blue :) I also agree with Crys, that's just a small dip in temps, FF will probably confirm ovulation tomorrow... it looks to me like it was CD 16 or CD17.

Crys, you're not crazy, I think that's normal, lol. That's good you're getting some new tests that aren't the IC's, that should help reassure you :)

LL, hopefully the wedding won't interfere too much... also, as they say, every other day is usually just fine so if you can do the 20th and 22nd you should cover all your bases right?


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - We can't dtd before the wedding because that would break the 24-hour rule (I work til 5 pm every day so Friday the earliest we'll be able to BD is around 6 pm). Then I'll be at the wedding all day (dh will actually be at a conference), and we won't be home til after midnight (aka Sunday). Hence, no BDing that day, or at least not until very very late, technically Sunday. :( 

That sucks your doctor is so far away! I hope you get the reassurance of dark lines soon. 

Lindsay - Thanks. I know "they say" that, but I am too much of a perfectionist to only do every other day. :nope: That seems to be leaving way too much to chance! And I am expecting to ovulate either on the 21st or 22nd, making the 21st possibly the most fertile day of my entire cycle. :( This is really getting me down. I am hoping maybe I'll ovulate later than usual and then it won't matter if I skip a day. But that is very unlikely. :(


----------



## crysshae

Oh, I see. It doesn't hurt to skip or day or get more in one day every now and again. If you look at my chart, you'll see the last time we DTD was 3 days before O this time. I thought I was out, but all that extra EWCM this month apparently did its job along with the grace of God.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is amazing that you still got pregnant even just doing it 3 days before O! That's definitely good to know, as I often feel like there's zero chance unless we BD every single day. I guess I feel like that because even when we have perfect timing we still don't get pregnant, so I can't help but wonder how much worse it would be if we didn't have perfect timing?

We will probably just end up BDing late that night...and then on Sunday to get back on track we will only have an 18 hour gap or so. I suppose that could work, especially if the 21st is O day.


----------



## bluestars

Lit- could you not bd late that's night and late the night after ? Then that leaves a 24 hour gap. Do it the day before as well and then you will be covered xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I agree with the others, I think friday, and then late after the wedding should have you covered :) I think the little swimmers are stronger than we think. Both times I've had a bfp we dtd every other day, and then the day of the positive opk (if it didn't fall on one of the "every other days").

Blue, you've got crosshairs!! :) Hope you're feeling a little better today hun :hugs:

Crys, Aleeah, Nina, how are you ladies doing?

As for me, I woke up hungry this morning and I didn't take any diclectin (anti nausea) last night :)


----------



## bluestars

Woohoo linds hehe! I always found eating something as soon as I got up helped keep the sickness away. Until the sickness got out of control haha. I feel fine today :) 3dpo! When did u all start testing ? ( not in the next week for me) no really feeling anything. Lol although not expecting to hahaM xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Lol, yep, it's a small victory. Hopefully it continues! Hubby's getting on my case about eating more because apparently I've lost 5 lbs in the last 3 weeks... he even bought an ice cream cake yesterday, lol. 

When are you planning to start testing? I hope this is it for you!


----------



## bluestars

I'm not sure. When did you positive show? 

Hopefully that's it beginning to go now! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

10 dpo this time. Last time I had bfn and 10 dpo and didn't test again until 13 dpo which was positive.


----------



## crysshae

Yay for being hungry, Lindsay, and having such a sweet hubby!

I started testing this time way too early, since my ovulation date was off at first. Got my first positive at 10 dpo, and with my 4-year-old too. I hope this month is your month, Blue!

I'm feeling hungry constantly today and have that icky starving feeling if I don't eat within minutes. An IC was actually darker today, not by much, but darker. But the FRER/Answer tests are not as dark as control. I don't even know if they are any darker at all. The line is there. It comes up quickly, however lightly, and turns into a nice line, but I would've thought they would be way darker by now. :shrug: 

How are you, LL and Nina?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I could probably BD late Sunday night, but it still wouldn't be quite 24 hours because I can't stay up that late on a week night. :haha: Do you think a couple hours would make a difference?

Also, congrats on having O confirmed! That must feel good to finally have out of the way. It is always such a relief when it is done. I'm usually so relieved that I don't even symptom spot for 4 days or so! haha. 

I've always waited to test until 14DPO, until this time I caved at 12DPO which did not help since not preg. :(

Linds - Ok, thanks. Hopefully I can keep myself awake for that late-night BDing session! We actually _never_ BD right before bed. We're always way too exhausted. So this will be an adventure. ;) ahhaah.

That's wonderful that you finally woke up hungry without taking diclectin! A good sign indeed and hopefully a good way to gain those 5 lbs back. That is SO cute that your hubby is on you to eat more/gain weight. He is such a caring husband! And take advantage of it now...because he just gave you permission to eat to your heart's content and not give it a second look, so enjoy. ;) 

Crys - The constant hungry feeling is a really good sign! I hope you're following your body's signs and eating very regularly and not letting that icky starving feeling plague you at all! If your IC was darker today, that's definitely a good sign. I think it's time to calm down and put the POAS tests away! You are definitely p-r-e-g-g-o! 

AFM, I am very bored of waiting around for AF to leave. Gag. This is the most boring part of the cycle! DH and I went to _2_ movies last night back-to-back. DH was super excited about it, but I had to drink a huge thing of Pepsi just to stay awake. It was fun, though.

Yesterday my co-worker who is pregnant (who I thought I'd be bump buddies with) got her gender scan and found out she's having a girl. Finding out didn't necessarily bother me, but I did not like it. I am happy for her that she's having a girl like she wanted, but it just makes it so much more real that she is really pregnant and still progressing, and I am left behind. I didn't get sad or anything...just blah. Like, I'm so tired of being left behind. I wouldn't have been at my gender scan yet, but at least I'd be in my 2nd trimester. :(


----------



## bluestars

I don't think an hour or two would make much of a difference for one night. Your still getting million and millions in their ! 

Well I might start testing at 10po haha! 

When did you start feeling things like back ache or cramps and things ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I show I started have AF type cramps in my back - I guess most would call that the backache but it reminded me of period cramps - at 6 dpo. They have been on and off throughout the day ever since.


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed I get something by then too ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Mine are crossed for you too!


----------



## bluestars

Thank you mrs. Get my bloods done tomorrow which will help tell if I'm with any chance! Haha xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, that's a good sign that the IC is darker :) If you feel like a few more sets of eyes would be reassuring, you can post them here - I think it's probably nothing to be concerned about though.

LL, what movies did you see? We went to see Elysium last night and I managed to stay awake for the whole thing too, I was quite happy about that, lol. I think it helped that it was kind of an intense movie. I know what you mean, it is hard to watch others whose due date would have been around yours. I also have a co-worker who is due in early december and I found it very hard to be around her after the loss. She is lovely and I am very happy for her, but it made me sad and was especially hard before this pregnancy... hang in there, your turn is coming :) 

Blue, I had some very mild cramping/discomfort around 5 - 8 dpo with this one, and no symptoms at all until 13 dpo with the last one. 

Yeah, hubby has been very good about everything.... although he's complaining that he's gaining weight because he keeps finishing up my meals, lol. I just wish I was enjoying food these days (I usually really enjoy food)... I'm just eating because I know I have to eat, but hopefully that will improve. I had a small amount of reddish spotting again today... just once when I wiped and now back to nothing (there's been no spotting for about 2 - 3 days) so hopefully it's nothing to be concerned about. The OB said that it's "not normal, but very common" to have some bleeding in pregnancy and that unless it's bright red and I'm cramping I shouldn't worry... so I'm trying not to!


----------



## Literati_Love

We saw Grown Ups 2 and the 2nd Percy Jackson movie ( can't remember the exact title). They were both okay. I am glad you managed to stay awake for your movie! 

Sorry you've had more spotting. I know even though you've been reassured your baby is ok you must still be so stressed with the bleeding. :hugs: I really hope it stops soon. It doesn't seem fair you have to deal with this stress.


----------



## bluestars

Aww linds I hope your not worrying too much! Glad it's stopped again! Let Hubbie complain will be nice to have him grow a bump too :haha: well done for staying awake through movie haha! 

Where are you at lit? 

How is everyone today? 

Im 5dpo today don't feel any different. Temps all over the place. Nurse came yesterday and took bloods will phone back in about a week and see what they say! Really hope I did o other wise that 7day streak was a waste haha! Horrible weather here today ! Freezing my wee toes off! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I was talking to a girl at work, and we started talking about the pregnant co-worker, when she told me she pregnant girl told her the baby wasn't even planned.
I totally broke down. She knew I had miscarried and just sat there and let me cry it all out. She told me her sister also had fertility problems and miscarried and told me she would give me the number of the specialist her sister saw. 
I'm not sure I'm ready to go to a specialist, DH and I agreed that if by November nothing happens we're going to try IUI. I know that doesn't ensure a baby in the end, but at least it's one less thing to stress about.
I just remember the first thing I thought after getting a BFP was being so relieved I would have to TTC any more. No more temping or OPK, charting, scheduling... 
I feel like I'm getting closer to the end every day.
I'm sorry I'm so down and have nothing really happy to say these days.

(Just wanted to add- I hope I'm not hurting anyones feelings by saying that- about a baby that was unplanned. I seem to be saying things lately that are rubbing some the wrong way. Another wonderful way to get me crying and feeling like crap. She just acts like she's unhappy and doesn't care about the pregnancy. I know a lot of people get pregnant unexpectedly and are ecstatic about it. I didn't mean that she doesn't deserve a healthy baby.)


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - Since they didn't see the reason for your spotting, I have a feeling your cervix is just sensitive or something and prone to bleeding here and there. I hope you are able to keep the worrying at bay. Lol at your hubby! 

Nina - I understand what you're saying. I hope your take home baby is coming to you soon. 

LL - Good luck this cycle. 

Blue - Fingers crossed you get that BFP by next week! 

Aleeah - I know you're not hanging around, but I hope you're doing well. 

AFM - I started bleeding this morning. When my temp skydived yesterday, I had a feeling, but I decided to do the "stop temping...it just causes worry" etc thing and did not temp today. But I didn't have to see that lower temp as the blood was there when I went to the restroom. I was upset most of the day yesterday, but I'm surprisingly okay today. I guess I had already come to terms with it, and the blood was just confirmation. I'm not sure I'll continue trying at this point. I haven't talked to DH about it yet. When we talk, I'll see how he feels and how I feel from there. Maybe God is telling us our family is perfect just the way it is. Whatever we do, I hope to be able to continue to follow each of your journeys so I can see pictures of your beautiful babies. If I don't stay on the site, I will definitely sign up to receive the messages on this thread through e-mail. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Aww nina i I'm sorry your feeling so horrible!! :hugs: some people don't realise what they have! Lucky to have I should say!!!

Crys- I couldn't believe I came on and read that! I'm so sorry your going through this!! Can it be like linds bleeding? Have you took another test? Wish I could give you a huge hug!! Please keep in touch ! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Blue. I don't think it's like Lindsay's...not with the temperature drop. And I'm a bit more crampy too. I feel like I've just started my period. I had thought about a test, but I decided against it. I feel like the line will still be there but lighter, and I don't need to watch it disappear.


----------



## crysshae

So why did replying to your post make me cry?!? And as soon as I finished typing, DH texts to see how I'm doing which made it worse. When I saw the blood this morning, I was like "Okay...knew it was coming..." Not a tear. When I wrote my original post, I was fine. Now here I sit blubbering. Ugh!


----------



## bluestars

I understand that! I think time with your family and maybe some you time is needeed. It won't change anything but hopefully will make you feel less alone! <3 

Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Oh Crys, I am sooo sorry to hear that.... sorry that you have to go through this again :( Sending some really big hugs your way :hugs: I hope you and DH can come to agreement on whether or not you want to try again, and either way I do hope you stay in touch <3

Nina, sorry you've been having such a rough time of it lately :hugs: Hopefully this will be the cycle for your take home baby!

Blue, glad you got your bloodwork done :) I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed that you get a bfp before the nurse calls back ;)

LL, how are you doing? Is AF gone yet?

Aleeah, I hope you're doing well hun!

As for me, spotting is has stopped again. I had 2 occurances of red blood (just when I wiped, not a lot) on saturday, and then back to nothing yesterday and nothing so far today. I am much less stressed about it than the first time I saw the blood, but it still freaks me out a little bit every time. Hopefully it'll stop for good soon.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> So why did replying to your post make me cry?!? And as soon as I finished typing, DH texts to see how I'm doing which made it worse. When I saw the blood this morning, I was like "Okay...knew it was coming..." Not a tear. When I wrote my original post, I was fine. Now here I sit blubbering. Ugh!

Aww, sending even more hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I think sometimes saying things, or in this case typing them, makes them seem more real. I agree with Blue, some "you" time or some family time might make you feel a bit better. Hang in there hun <3


----------



## Nina83

Crysshae, I am so sorry :hugs: my heart just sank when I read your post.
Temps drop, and hopefully this is nothing. I am praying for you guys. You hear of so many women who bleed during their pregnancy, it seems like you never really "know" anyone though- I hope you're just one of them. Oh, my heart aches every time I hear of another loss :(


----------



## bluestars

crysshae said:


> So why did replying to your post make me cry?!? And as soon as I finished typing, DH texts to see how I'm doing which made it worse. When I saw the blood this morning, I was like "Okay...knew it was coming..." Not a tear. When I wrote my original post, I was fine. Now here I sit blubbering. Ugh!

Crys ! Please let yourself cry and let it out ! Don't bottle it up! :hugs: I was bubbling when I read it ! My hearts just breaking for you crys! Yu are soo strong though!! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I wish I could give you a huge, gigantic hug right now. I can't imagine exactly how you're feeling but we all know the pain of a loss and I am sure it would be that much more poignant when you've had more than one. I hope you and your husband can reach a good decision that you both feel good about as to whether or not you want to continue trying to add to your family. It is totally normal that as you wrote it at first you felt fine, and now you are crying at everything. Sometimes you are just in shock/denial at first and can't really experience the full emotions. But do let your feelings out and allow yourself to feel whatever you need to feel. It's all part of the healing process and it's not good to lock things up inside. I am SO sorry you are going through this and my heart aches for you. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. I wish there was something I could say to help lessen the pain, but I know there is nothing that can be said. :hugs:

Blue - I'm on CD7 today. My bleeding just finished up yesterday and planning on starting out first BD session today. Hope your TWW goes well. It will be good this month that you can actually get confirmed that you Oed. And I'm sure you wouldn't be feeling any different at 5 DPO anyway so don't read into that! 

Nina - So sorry you're feeling so down lately. It is frustrating that people just get pregnant accidentally all the time and don't even necessarily feel that thrilled about it, yet so many of us try and try and want it SO bad. Of course we all deserve healthy babies in the end, but it definitely can sting at this point when someone else is not happy about her pregnancy. :hugs: How is your cycle going? Have you started BDing yet? 

Linds - AF finally cleared up today (just had a bit of spotting yesterday). Back to the drawing board, I guess! That really sucks you've had more bleeding. Of course it is going to freak you out! I really hope it goes away right away.


----------



## Nina83

LL, it's so cool we're on the exact same page ;)
AF was pretty much gone on Saturday, super short and strange cycle huh? We started BD just because I was a bit... I needed some contact! 
DH is all for every other day this cycle, he even said that maybe we should wait two days. Um... no. 
I started cramping like crazy yesterday, O pains have been wild since MC, so I started POAS already. what happened to the laid back let's take this easy this cycle?! Faint line, but definitely more than not there. my guess is an early O- probably a positive by Saturday. 
I don't know why my temps are all... level. I'm going to ask for bloods for CD21 to make sure everything is working.

I'm sorry my emotions have been all over the place lately. I really love you guys, and hope I give you the support you all give me <3


----------



## bluestars

You do nina! I just hope what we offer helps! Wish I could hug u too and slap some ignorant unwanted pregnant girls ! (I'm kidding please dot take Offence ) haha ! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, just wanted to say I've been thinking about you all day and I hope you're doing alright :hugs:

LL, glad to hear AF has packed up and left :) Now on to the baby making fun!

Nina, hopefully the cramps are just your body getting ready for O :) Maybe a mammoth egg ;) I don't think level temps are a bad thing, especially before O... it could also have to do with the type of thermometer you are using... does it have 1 or 2 decimal places? When I started temping I was using a fever thermometer and it only had 1 decimal place and I had lots of level temps...


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I know. I'm so glad we're on the same page. And if you're really gearing up for an early O, then we might end up Oing on the same day or very close again! Funny how that works! :) 

That is weird how short your cycle was, but very nice for you! I can't believe you're already getting possible O pains this early in your cycle! Hopefully that's a sign you're about to release a totally mammoth egg! I haven't even started with OPKs yet...and probably won't until Wednesday! I don't think I would see a faint line yet. 

It is so strange that your temps seem to be so steady! I wouldn't guess that it's a bad sign. It probably just means your hormones are very stable! But wouldn't hurt to get bloodwork and see what's going on! So nice that you can just ask for this kind of bloodwork! I think I'd have to see a specialist for them to agree to do any sort of fertility-related tests on me. Sigh. I'm hoping my temps get a lot higher than last month's in the TWW. Last cycle had me slightly worried...but I suppose they were still well above coverline.

No need to apologize for being emotional! This is a place to be real, and if you're feeling down you should express it. You've definitely been supportive of all of us in return.


----------



## bluestars

I agree maybe a mammoth egg month for you Nina :D :D 

Its nice you pair are on the same cycle day haha!!

6dpo for me!!! (Not that im counting) :haha: 

Not feeling anything still. Temps all over the place too. Wish the blood results would hurry up and come back!! 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Mammoth egg :rofl:
I was just in the bathroom. Creamy CM like in the TWW, cervix high and medium soft. WTH. I am seriously dizzy. I'm such a dumbo. Now I'm thinking that maybe the faint positives were faint because this might be an ectopic. I can't actually accept anything anymore, I need to have a reason, even if it's the most ridicules "reason" ever.
:wacko: 
I think I might go home early. I don't feel so good :(

LL, whens the wedding again? O might just surprise you and you'll be able to DTD like you planned. 
I wouldn't worry about lower temps, as long as they're above the coverline. There are so many reasons why temps could be low!


----------



## Aleeah

I'm so so sorry Crysshae. I haven't been on here for a while and I feel so sad for you. I hope it is just a false alarm though, like the others have said, so many women bleed but everything's still ok. I'm praying for you xx

Lindsay, hope the bleeding stops completely, I can only imagine how daunting it is to have it but I've no doubt it'll stop soon enough and you can relax a bit more.

Nina, sorry you've been a bit down recently. It's upsetting to hear someone's having a baby they hadn't necessarily wanted but you'll get there too, no doubt of that.

Blue - hope this will be your cycle. Sending you tonnes of baby dust xx

Literati - I'm sure the baby dancing you've got planned will be more than enough. Hubby and me had the biggest argument because he didn't want to have sex more than 2 days in a row and I didn't think it would happen for us based on that but when we fell pregnant I realised it was enough. It's still so possible, odds are in your favour.

I'm still ok, looking forward to having answers in October. We had another slip up with no protection recently but definitely back to it now!!xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Your chart is looking quite good now! It may be a bit rocky but it's headed in a very upward direction so that is a very good thing.

Nina - Not that I don't understand crazy thoughts...but I really think the thought that you have an ectopic pregnancy could not be right. I am sure you would still be getting positives if that were the case. Sometimes I get creamy CM before I get my EWCM. It's nothing to worry about. If you're really worried maybe you should see a doctor.

The wedding is this Saturday, the 21st (possibly O day or the day before, which is why it seems so crucial). We should be able to do it late that night so I suppose it's not such a harm to wait 29-31 hours between BDing...but I get a bit obsessed with my timing! :p 

Aleeah - Thanks, that is comforting. It is hard to convince yourself that anything less than perfect timing will do! But as long as we're doing it regularly I suppose there should be lots of swimmers in there already. Is your appointment in early October at least? I am getting so eager to hear how that goes. Hopefully you're still safe with that little slip-up! :hugs: It is good to hear from you.

How is everyone else?

CD8 for me. We BDed last night and will again tomorrow. No signs of EWCM or anything yet.


----------



## bluestars

Nina i sometimes get creamy cm before O as well!! Dont worry about it :D I also sometimes get positives really early on but then they go and then the proper oens come. 

Aleeah Its soo nice to hear from you !! Some cheaky bding is allowed ! Im sure you wont have to worry !! Cant wait for Oct for you so you can get some answers! 

Crys how are you? has bleeding stopped? Still thinking about you loads!! <3 

I dont know if i feel crampy things or if its wind... :blush::haha: I also dont know if my boobs are sore or if its my chest thats sore.... :dohh: 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I'm so glad I have y'all to talk to. 

I'm doing okay. Yes, still bleeding. Feels like a normal period but more crampy than usual. 

Called today and left a message for my doctor's nurse to see if she has any suggestions. 

Fingers crossed for you, Blue!

Good luck, Nina and LL.

I hope you're doing well, Lindsay and Aleeah.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I know what you mean. Sometimes I think my boobs only get sore because I'm checking so often if they're sore! ahaha

Crys - :hugs: I hope your dr's nurse can give you some good advice. Glad to hear you're doing relatively "okay."


----------



## Lindsay109

Grr, I just typed a whole message and then lost it :dohh:

Nina, I get creamy cm before ewcm quite often as well... I don't think it's anything to worry about. I hope you feel better soon!

Aleeah, it's nice to hear from you and I'm glad to hear you're at least "okay". October is only 2 weeks away so not long to wait for your appointment now :) 

LL, I'm sure 29 - 31 hours between bd will be no problem at all... as Aleeah said, the odds are in your favour :) Those sperm are tougher than we think

Blue, your chart is looking really nice! I hope those symptoms are good signs too ;)

Crys, I'm glad to hear you're at "okay" :hugs: Have you talked to DH yet? Hopefully your doctors nurse will have some insight for you. Look after yourself!

I'm doing alright. I've been feeling a little better the last couple days (less nausea and more hungry) which is a really welcome relief! Spotting is pretty much gone again too. Just occasionally getting a very light brown/tan tinged discharge when I wipe. Hopefully it stays that way... I can handle that without freaking out too much, lol. I've got an appointment with internal medicine at the womens hospital tomorrow - shouldn't be a very eventful appointment though, just a check in with how things are going I think. I hope everyone has a nice evening, or morning, depending on the time zone :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Hi Lindsay! I hope your appointment with internal medicine goes well tomorrow! Good to hear you're starting to feel better... as you well should be at 11 weeks! Your pregnancy is going by so quickly for me (although I'm sure for you it is going a lot slower). You're going to be out of your first trimester before you know it! I really do hope all your bleeding is behind you.


----------



## bluestars

Hey linds hope your appt goes well today! 

I think the symptoms are all in my head! And my temp took a dive down again this morning. Think Monday will be a start of another trying month! :dohh::cry:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, you're right, it's going a lot slower for me, lol. I find I'm getting more anxious as I approach 12 weeks and the time when we found out everything went wrong last time. I know it's irrational, and this baby has grown past where the other one stopped, but the anxiety is still there.... just trying to focus on other things.

Blue, perhaps it's an implantation dip? 7 dpo is a good day for that ;) I've still got my fingers crossed for you!

My appointment went well, she's just referring me back to see my gastroenterologist (blah, more appointments!). I've had a few abdominal surgeries in the past (due to crohns disease) and I've been having some problems the last few days that I think are scar tissue related, and she just wants to make sure it's not increased disease activity. I'm quite sure it's not and didn't think the re-referral was necessary, but she seems to think it's a good idea, so I will go. Better safe than sorry I guess. I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Literati_Love

The anxiety is totally understandable even if it's "irrational." It makes total sense you'd be anxious about the time that you found out the bad news last time. :( At least this time you have so much more confirmation that your baby is doing well. It's all going to be okay! :hugs:

Hopefully you are right and there is no more increased disease activity!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, thanks :) I'm trying not to let it bug me too much. I'm actually quite certain it's not increased disease activity - I've had this since I was 6 years old and am very familiar with what a flare up feels like, and this doesn't feel like a flare up so I'm sure I'll be fine. 

How are you doing? Any ovulation signs yet?

Blue, your temps went right back up again... chart is looking good :)

Crys, how are you doing?

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## crysshae

Doing okay. One day at a time. 

Lindsay - I completely understand your anxiety. I'm glad this little one has made it further so you can have some peace with that. I hope you get some relief soon from your Crohn's/surgery issues. 

Blue - Loving that chart! Fingers crossed! 

LL and Nina - I guess you'll be getting started soon. Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## bluestars

I dont feel pregnant or anything and my temp will likley dip as it has been doing. Dont feel wny symptoms or signs and havent and probably wont test. 

Hows everyone ? Its been quiet here lately.

Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Well...I hope all those not feelings are because you are pregnant. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Well...I hope all those not feelings are because you are pregnant. :flower:

I hope this too :)


----------



## bluestars

Haha. I wish but i just kniw that its not my month this month. 

No wierd feelings in womb area no breast tenderness. No extra tiredness. Nothing. Whos next for sign spotting where are you all in your cycles? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Stranger things have happened. I don't think anyone is at sign spotting stage. The other 3 of us are in the first half of their cycles. 

Just got a call from my doctor. She asked that I wait for 2 cycles to begin trying again as she wants to check my day 21 progesterone next month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I am doing okay. I am very grumpy today for some reason. I am confused by my symptoms this cycle so far. My CP is high and soft (or medium?) but I have not had any EWCM. Yesterday I had some watery and today I haven't really had anything (but yesterday's watery didn't show up til the afternoon, so it still could). I'm feeling uncertain about whether or not to BD today. I wanted to do it every other day until EWCM, but now I'm confused since I've only had watery. Is watery as good as I'm going to get this cycle? Or is my body still gearing up for EWCM maybe tomorrow? I don't want to get DH all worn out with a BD marathon if I'm not going to O for several days, but if I am going to O on Sat or Sun, I definitely want to BD tonight. Ah, such a conundrum! 

Crys - Good for you. One day at a time is all you can do. :hugs: I'm glad your doctor is going to check your cd21 levels! That is good she is being proactive. 

and thanks! 

Blue - Sometimes NOT feeling pregnant is the biggest sign. And your chart still looks good despite the see-saw ish pattern. I hope you are wrong and that this is your month!

I am just gearing up for O sometime soon. I'm on CD 10 day. Haven't had a positive OPK yet though.

It certainly has been quiet around here lately! 

Nina - are you doing okay out there?


----------



## bluestars

Your still rather early so to or could be a Ewcm day! I know your confusion on whether to bd tonight or not. Maybe wait till tomorrow ? 

Crys soo glad your hanging in there. Have you Hubbie decided whether to go back TTC? Good that your getting levels checked though! Hope your getting a lot of support.

I'll wait a day or two and maybe try test... See how I feel. Not really bothered about POAS haha

Nina how are you ? 
Aleeah what have you been doing with yourself lately?
Moo and linds how are you both doing ?


:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Yeah, we talked. He is still willing to try. Said he just doesn't like seeing me upset and let down. And I don't think I could give up that easily just yet. I was just emotional the other day and arguing with myself. 

No need to POAS early if it is not calling you. Leave it and wait and see like you want to do. We will feed our addictions during our TWWs. :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Lol it helps not to pee on a stick because I have ran out haha! 

I love your girls you always make me have a little giggle to myself! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

:friends:


----------



## Nina83

Crysshae- that is such a cute icon!

Lindsay- Time is FLYING! Wow, 11 weeks already! 

Blue, I had no symptoms other than bloating. I have more pregnancy symptoms when I'm not pregnant LOL! :wacko:
Do not POAS yet, I know- easier said than done, but it's still way too early! 

LL- Watery is good! It's the next best after EWCM. Do you always get EWCM? Have you been doing it every other day until today? I'd say keep with the every other day until +OPK. 

My cycle seems wonky as well. After pretty dark OPK last week they went all blank. cervix is high and medium, but CM is a bit creamy. 
I'm still iffy about doing it every other day, so I think we're going with every 36 hours LOL, compromise ;) Plus, if I'm going with my morning sex myth, so the next 36 hours will be Saturday morning, when I should be getting a +OPK. Confusing, right? ;)


----------



## bluestars

Waw your so organised nina! I would have even thought about 36hr thing! 

Lol I felt 'PREGNANT' last time lol xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone. My body answered my own question by giving me a good dollop of EWCM this afternoon. I don't have a +OPK yet, but I often only get one positive, so that is why I prefer to rely on EWCM instead since that usually ensures I get the 3 days prior to ovulation covered. I guess we will be BDing tonight then! I'm so curious whether I will ov on Sat or Sunday. Since I always switch back and forth between CD12 and CD13, my body always has me guessing! 

Blue - Good that you're not too eager yet to POAS. It's more relaxing to hold off, I think. And just because you felt pregnant last time doesn't mean you will this time! Every pregnancy is different. :) How early did you find out last time? 

Crys - That is great news that you are still going to keep trying. I am glad that is something both you and your hubby can feel good about. It is totally understandable that you were very emotional before and were considering not trying anymore. :hugs:

Nina- Thanks. I do *always* get at least one day of ewcm, and often 3 or 4 days of it... so ya. The cycle I got preg, I had a shocking 5 days of it! I guess I really was extra fertile that cycle. 

That is so weird about your cycle! Strange that it would give you an almost-positive OPK last week and now thing? Perhaps your urine was too concentrated when you tested and it gave a false positive? 36 hours sounds like you'll definitely have your bases covered! Great plan! buahah. Enjoy your BDing! I hope you get your +OPK when you think! I am somewhat expecting a +OPK tomorrow, but who knows.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, don't count yourself out too soon! I've heard tonnes of people say that the only pregnancy "symptom" they had was no symptoms. 

LL, glad to hear your body made things clearer for you :) I hope you catch that egg! Hopefully you get a positive opk tomorrow too!

Crys, glad to hear you're going to try again. Also good that your doctor is going to do some blood work to check your progesterone - certainly won't hurt! 

Nina, sounds like you have a good plan too :) Good luck catching the egg!! Is your DH cooperative? Mine does not like the idea of scheduled BD - it took him a while to get used to it, and he complained a lot, lol

I'm doing alright. Morning sickness has been a lot more manageable the last few days, but now I have heartburn (which I much prefer to nausea, so I'm not complaining, lol). I'm going for part one of the prenatal screening blood test tomorrow... I was kinda on the fence about having it done, but hubby feels strongly that we should. Hopefully everything will come back low risk, but we won't find out for a while because apparently they don't send the tests back until after you have the second part done which isn't until around 15 weeks.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I'm glad your nausea is getting a little bit better! It sucks you're experiencing heart burn now, but I'm glad that you prefer that to nausea. Good luck with the prenatal screening tests. I don't think I'll get those done, but I haven't discussed it with dh yet so who knows. I am sure everything will come back healthy and normal, but it will be a little difficult waiting several weeks for the results, I'm sure! You are almost out of the first trimester already! So excited for you and can't wait to hear every little joyful experience throughout your pregnancy. I have been obsessed with pregnancy for a few years now and I really just can't wait to experience it - morning sickness and all. :(


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, DH is strangely on board with timing. When I asked him about it he just got very serious (he NEVER is) and said he really wants it to work this month. Poor guy. I just really want to give him a pudgy little baby to love.

I'm also all for the prenatal screening tests. I talked about it with DH, and we're both against AFT, which for some strange reason almost every other woman here runs to get. The prenatal blood tests they give are just as good. Maybe they cost a bit more (under 35 AFT costs a fortune as well, so what's they difference) but I'll be getting them the minute I can. I don't want any more surprises. 
Everything will probably come back fine- I'm sure of it. Week 15 will be here so fast!
We also already had genetic screening and everything came back OK. Do these tests also check for genetic disorders?


----------



## bluestars

Nina whats aft? 

Glad sickness is away linds!

Woo for Ewcm lit haha ! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Nina whats aft?
> 
> Glad sickness is away linds!
> 
> Woo for Ewcm lit haha ! Xxx

Amniotic Fluid Test.
Do they do it over there?


----------



## bluestars

Aww duh:dohh: yeah we do have those here... Me being stupid sorry haha.
I would have the blood tests done but never that I don't think! It increases the chance of miscarriage does it not? I didn't even get the blood tests the last time. 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

It does increase a chance of miscarriage. I don't know why so many women are urged to do it. Hospitals here get a lot of money for all these tests- and the answer may lie there! 
If I had a high probability for downs I might take it- but these new blood tests can also detect downs syndrome.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah if I had a high possibility I might but I wouldn't do anything if my baby was downs anyway. I'd be happy no matter. My baby will be my baby ! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

I poas i poas !! I caved and just left the house and forgot bout it. Wasnt fmu though. Shouldnt have done it xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol!

And??? I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I live on Tums in my 2nd and 3rd trimesters. Heartburn always gets me even when morning sickness doesn't. I'm glad it's easier on you than morning sickness. All your tests will be normal! The blood test at 12 weeks here also tells you the sex of the baby. Does the one you're having do that?

LL - Yay for EWCM! I'm glad your body decided to quit confusing you. Good luck!

Nina - Great plan! Glad your DH is on board. Fingers crossed for you!

Blue - :coffee: waiting :winkwink:

I would never have an amniocentesis either...unless it was an absolute necessity.


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> I poas i poas !! I caved and just left the house and forgot bout it. Wasnt fmu though. Shouldnt have done it xxx

..... and??? Come back come back!! You can't leave us hanging like that....


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, you're so sweet. I am very much looking forward to hearing all about your pregnancy too... I'm sure it will be soon :)

Nina, I'm glad to hear your DH is on board and you don't have to argue about it, that makes things easier. I really hope this is your month. I was also going to ask what aft was, but now that I see what it is, I would also never have that... unless it was absolutely necessary. That's strange that lots of women want to. The blood tests I'm doing check for risk for downs, trisomy 18 and open neural tube defects, but they don't tell you for sure.... just risk level.

Crys, yep, I've been going through a lot of tums the last couple days, lol. Nope, this blood test won't tell us the gender.... gotta wait for my 18 - 20 week ultrasound for that (well the doctors appointment after because the tech isn't allowed to tell). Still undecided on whether or not we will find out. Last time I didn't want to, but for some reason after the m/c I think I do want to find out. Did you find out the genders of your kids?

Blue... are you back yet??


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, I think we're talking about the same blood test. It's quite new here. It's for chromosome abnormalities as well. Given my crappy pregnancy past I'll be doing it. Not that if anything comes back positive I'll be able to do anything about it. Hell, I just want to make it to 10 weeks to be able to do it :(

Crys- Where are you from again?

Blue- How on earth are you going to make it through the day?! Go PO-another-S!


----------



## crysshae

I did find out the genders of my kids. I can't wait that long! Lol. Although I always knew before the scan, even the twins and which side they were on, having used the ring test to check their heartbeats, and it was always right. Yes, I'm that crazy lady. :haha:

Nina - I live in Texas in the United States.


----------



## Lindsay109

What is the ring test?

Last time I was very sure it was a boy... this time I don't really have any strong feelings either way, but if I had to guess, I would guess girl.


----------



## crysshae

After the baby is big enough to hear the heartbeat on Doppler, you can hang a gold ring from a piece of thread in front of where the heartbeat was found. If the ring goes in a circle, it's a girl. If the ring goes side to side, it's a boy. 

This works on adults/kids too. Hang the ring in front of your heart and your husband'as heart, and you can see it work. 

Remember, if your placenta is anterior, it can pick up your heartbeat instead of the baby when the baby is small.


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, that's cool! I'll give it a try in a couple weeks or so, although I have no idea where the placenta is.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am torn on prenatal tests because I would never, ever in a million years choose to end my baby's life, no matter what was wrong with him/her. Some people would like to know in advance just to prepare themselves, but I feel like it could cause unnecessary worry since it can't really say for sure, and I want to be as blissful and happy for my pregnancy as possible! So I think that's why I would choose not to get them. Would definitely NEVER get an amnio. 

Blue - Same! I would be happy even with a downs baby! And they are sooo cute, really. 

I'm dying to hear what the pee stick said?

Linds - Thanks! Hopefully I'll be going on about my pregnancy very soon! ;) Hopefully we all will! I definitely want to know the gender of my baby! I am way too excited to buy gender-specific clothes and decorations for the baby room! :) (Plus...SHHH...if I was having a boy I would want to wrap my head around this before he arrived). 

AFM - My pre-seed and cheapie HPTs arrived in the mail today, which made me realize that I *should have ordered opks!* I'm such a dummy! Now I'm not sure if I should order them for next cycle just in case? I'm tired of spending so much on the drugstore ones, but now I'd have to make another $15 order if I wanted free shipping anyway, so to be worth it I'd have to use them for a couple months...which I am hoping I won't need! Eeek.

I had a bit more ewcm today. I feel like my CM quality is still down since the m/c. (Besides my first ov before AF had arrived yet, which was plentiful). I am feeling sort of down now, like maybe I'm not very fertile anymore. Sigh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ok - so my opk just has a FAINT line. Now, I assume that means I'll get my positive tomorrow, but I'm worried maybe I already missed my surge, or maybe I just have really diluted urine? 

My temps today are no indication. I told OF to ignore them because they went way up this morning...but that's only because I got up an hour before I temped, and then I only slept about 20 minutes before my alarm...then dh started cuddling me and generally really annoying me and I got really annoyed and BOILING HOT before I temped. So...that was a bad one. So now I'm confused!


----------



## Nina83

LL, these prenatal tests also check for chromosome/genetic disorders.
I hope to never ever be in the position where I'd have to make the hardest decision of my life, but I see it as something I can do to just know. 
Because I've already had 2 miscarriages and am freaking out it may be something genetic, having these blood tests can ease my mind a bit right off instead of waiting for a later scan.
I always thought we'd be more laid back when pregnant, but now I'll be extreme. Not allowed to do that? I won't. Eat this? Nope, not going near it. I never thought I'd say yes to extra blood tests, but if it would calm my nerves, even a bit, I guess. I don't know, it's just taking so long and such a hard time to actually keep a baby- I don't want to do anything that might jeopardize it. Not that I believe drinking wine will cause a miscarriage, it's just something went bezerk in my head. 

LL, I wouldn't worry about your temps, they probably did shoot up because of your sleep.
Maybe your body is picking up on the wedding, and giving you more time ;) 

my CM pretty much dried up after MC. I had serious EWCM right after (before AF) and then the cycle after a little bit, but since then... Right now I'm pretty dry. I ordered preseed, but it'll probably arrive Monday :wacko:
I got a darker OPK yesterday, I'm guessing tomorrow will be +OPK.


----------



## bluestars

I got my blood results back today. They showed i didnt actuslly release an egg so im deffo out this month. Just feel i have wasted my preseed and bding !! Now have to get more bloodsnext month to see if i release an egg then.... Is it bad to say i wish i dont noe so that they can give me something to make me release a nice big sticky one ? 

Its kind of put a huge dampner on my weekend. Least i dont have to waste any more tests... This really sucks :'( xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I'm sorry <3
It's not bad of you to say that, but I really hope you won't need to take anything. I know there's nothing wrong with taking anything- but sometimes it takes it's toll on your body and cycles. I hope you get your sticky bean next cycles ((hugs))

Can I ask which tests you did?


----------



## bluestars

Full hormone count. Doc didn't read out exact levels just told me that I didn't release an egg! I will go in and see him at some point. I didn't ask any more questions just feel like a complete failure today. Just having bursts of tears. Can't even give my OH a baby. 

Also after dinner last night we where told by a 'friend' that we must not have wanted our sons otherwise they would be here and they tried 'everything' to have their baby and now have a son with Ivf. He doesn't even go home after his work to his son. Goes straight to the pub everyday. He doesn't get up during the night because he's too drunk and leaves his wife alone everyday all the time. I have done more for his wife and baby than he has done. I came straight home and to bed. I couldn't believe my ears. Soo upset and then wake up this morning with aPhone call from my doc to say this. 

:'( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Blue. Looking at the positive...You know you do ovulate. You've been pregnant before. Something may have been whacky this cycle, but also everyone has an anovulatory cycle here and there, once or twice a year even. I'm curious if you asked them why your chart shows you ovulated this month? You've mentioned not having the symptoms this month like you usually do, so that probably proves you ovulate the other months and this one is just anovulatory. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for what that "so-called friend" said, you just said it yourself. He's a drunk and doesn't even go home to his baby. And I say he's not a friend at all, or a husband or father it sounds like for that matter. What a terribly pathetic, disgraceful thing to say. I so want to punch him in the face right now!!! Ugh!


----------



## bluestars

I know. I'm trying to put it to the back of my mind. :( both things. It's not so easy when I now feel like shit. I wanted to punch his face too. But I just went home xxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I completely understand why you would want to do the tests and even why it might be reassuring for you! I am still torn, but those were just my reasons why I still might not get the tests. It makes total sense that you would want to know if there were any genetic/chromosomal abnormalities. 

I totally agree that I will now be the LEAST laid back pregnant person ever. I will be avoiding EVERYTHING that they say *could* possibly be slightly harmful for you! The girl at work who's pregnant (who ignored my safety concern :() has no worries in the world and isn't following most of the guidelines at all. She thinks I should just not worry about things and it doesn't really matter. Well, it DOES matter and she is just lucky enough that things are all going peachy for her. But I will be the biggest extremist there ever was when it comes to keeping my baby safe! So we can be very intense pregnant people together. ;) 

And, maybe you're right! I hope my body is just making sure I don't miss O because of the wedding. ;) My temps went back down today so I do think they were definitely way messed up yesterday! Since I had my dip today, I expect they might go up tomorrow! How exciting! :) 

My experience with CM has been the exact same. I had tons of EWCM right after the m/c before AF, just like you, but since then it's been very dry. Even though I've had a couple measly patches in the early afternoon, by the time we actually BD I am dry as the desert! :haha: That is why I'm glad more pre-seed arrived yesterday because we've already almost used up the other tube! It's too bad your pre-seed couldn't have arrived sooner! Hopefully you won't even need it for next cycle! Keep me posted on your OPK! I will be testing shortly and let you know if I get a positive! 

Blue - Oh no! :( I am so sorry! That must be such disappointing and disconcerting news to have not released an egg! It is especially confusing since your chart definitely looks like you did (this also makes me paranoid about my own charts - but this is not about me!). I think Crys is right in that you most likely ovulate most months and this was just your anovulatory month. But of course I understand that you might hope they put you on meds so that you can get a really good one. Makes total sense! I am sure you don't want to just wait around for your body to regulate itself...You want this baby NOW! I am so sorry that you're out for this month and can imagine you must be very stressed and disheartened. :hugs:

Also, what your 'friend' said was totally idiotic, insensitive, and horrible. You are doing MUCH more for your family than he is. You are doing everything in your power to make a baby! And when you do, you're going to be an AMAZING mom who is actually there for her child and not out drinking every night! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Literati_Love

+OPK for me!!!!:happydance: If we BD late tonight, timing should be perfect if I ov tomorrow early AM!


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> +OPK for me!!!!:happydance: If we BD late tonight, timing should be perfect if I ov tomorrow early AM!

+OPK for me too! we are true buddy cycles ;)
I got a faint this morning. While driving home this afternoon I got a _feeling_
so tested with CB and got a smiley! dippie was still almost positive though.
We DTD yesterday morning so it was about 30 hours apart. 
I'm a bit worried now though, that we maybe DTD too early? I mean, if I get another positive tomorrow morning and don't ovulate until tomorrow afternoon...
We'll be at it again tomorrow after work, hopefully I won't miss it. Ugh. Why do I over think everything?!
I do however have a good feeling about this cycle. Positive thinking!


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> Full hormone count. Doc didn't read out exact levels just told me that I didn't release an egg! I will go in and see him at some point. I didn't ask any more questions just feel like a complete failure today. Just having bursts of tears. Can't even give my OH a baby.
> 
> Also after dinner last night we where told by a 'friend' that we must not have wanted our sons otherwise they would be here and they tried 'everything' to have their baby and now have a son with Ivf. He doesn't even go home after his work to his son. Goes straight to the pub everyday. He doesn't get up during the night because he's too drunk and leaves his wife alone everyday all the time. I have done more for his wife and baby than he has done. I came straight home and to bed. I couldn't believe my ears. Soo upset and then wake up this morning with aPhone call from my doc to say this.
> 
> :'( xxxx

Blue, that's horrible to say. What kind of parent would ever say that? Really, only a cruel person would say that. Steer away from him, you do not need that negativity! I'm shocked at people sometimes, really.
I'm sorry you had to go through that :hugs:
You're not a failure <3 Some cycle are just annvulatory. If this is a reoccurring problem- it's good you found out now to do something about it. Are you going to have bloods next cycle as well? I'm sure this was just a one time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yay, cycle buddies! That is so great that we're so in sync this time! It's almost like how when women are around each other in RL and their cycles sync up...Somehow our cycles have synced up just from talking so much! ;)

Is there a reason you aren't DTD tonight? Either way, I don't think you'll miss it! If you did O tomorrow afternoon, then the egg would still be around for tomorrow after work's session...and if you O in the morning, then your BD session from yesterday morning would definitely be sufficient time. I know - I do the exact same thing with my BD timing! I get so obsessed and think if we don't get it within a few hours, that we're going to miss it! But we have SO many spermies just swimming around up there waiting to catch that egg. I'm sure it will be fine! 

I am feeling fairly positive about this month as well! I've had slight ovulation pain for 3 days already so I'm hoping it's time for a mammoth egg. ;)


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> Yay, cycle buddies! That is so great that we're so in sync this time! It's almost like how when women are around each other in RL and their cycles sync up...Somehow our cycles have synced up just from talking so much! ;)
> 
> Is there a reason you aren't DTD tonight? Either way, I don't think you'll miss it! If you did O tomorrow afternoon, then the egg would still be around for tomorrow after work's session...and if you O in the morning, then your BD session from yesterday morning would definitely be sufficient time. I know - I do the exact same thing with my BD timing! I get so obsessed and think if we don't get it within a few hours, that we're going to miss it! But we have SO many spermies just swimming around up there waiting to catch that egg. I'm sure it will be fine!
> 
> I am feeling fairly positive about this month as well! I've had slight ovulation pain for 3 days already so I'm hoping it's time for a mammoth egg. ;)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that right after the +OPK we BD. I'm just worried it was too soon.
After the beginning of the weeks extreme cramping, I've been having some on and off. Mostly on my left side which is a new for me. I've just had both hands on my lower stomach sending good thoughts and reiki. Maybe it'll help everything down there. I did it previous cycle I got pregnant, so I'm sure good positive thoughts only help.


----------



## Literati_Love

I think your timing will be perfect, then! It is still going to give time for the sperm to regenerate, and there will DEFINITELY be a whole lot of healthy sperm in there when the egg drops! 

Positive thoughts definitely never hurt! I often put my hands on my lower stomach and pray to get pregnant. :) I am really hoping all goes well this time for both of us! I think I am going to ovulate on the right side this month (YAY for me!) but I can't tell for sure because I won't get more localized pain until I actually ovulate.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, that's why I was torn on the prenatal screening too. If the results are low risk, I will be relieved and glad I did it, but if they are high risk then it's another thing to worry about. Great news about the positive OPK though!! Looks like your BD schedule will be perfect timing :) I hope you have a good time at the wedding today!

I had similar issues with CM after the m/c too. Lots and lots of EWCM before my first AF, and then very little my first proper cycle - but we did get pregnant that cycle so apparently it wasn't that big of a deal. Maybe it was all just staying up where it was needed, or maybe the preseed helped, who knows. 

Nina, I'm definitely not a laid back pregnant person this time either, lol. I think when you know what can happen, it makes you more paranoid... at least it does for me. A couple of my friends have said things like "oh, don't worry, you can have a bite, it'll be fine" and they think I'm being kind of uptight.... but the way I see it, why risk it if you don't have to. Yay for a positive OPK for you too!! Sounds like your BD schedule is also perfect :) I hope you and LL catch your eggs this month.

Blue, I'm really sorry to hear your news :hugs: You are definitely not a failure though, please try not to think like that! As Crys said, maybe it's just an anovulatory cycle. You should take your charts in when you go and see the doctor and see if he has any ideas why your chart would show an ovulatory pattern if you're not ovulating. Also, does it make a difference that you ovulate a little later than the "average" CD14? Hang in there hun, at least there are meds to help you ovulate if you need them. I want to punch your so called "friend" too... what an awful thing to say to someone!!! :hugs: You are, and have been, doing everything you can and when the time is right you will make a wonderful mother to a very lucky child (or children :) ).

How is everyone's weekend going?

As for me, just having a quiet day. We went out for brunch with my parents this morning and now just being lazy around the house. I'm feeling kinda grumpy and finding everything hubby does rather irritating... poor guy, I keep apologising, lol. I think it's fairly safe to say that my spotting has now stopped though. I've had about 4 days with nothing (just the normal yellow cm) so quite happy about that.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks girls. I can't be any worse of a parent than what he is anyway. Oh and I sayed in tonight had a movie night. 

Yeah will get tested again next cycle! I hope I ovulate ! Anyone know we any natural things I can eat or take to help ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Haha! I have definitely had those days where everything my hubby does is irritating! :haha: It happens to all of us. At least you apologized! haha. I am so happy to hear that your spotting has most likely stopped for good! What a great relief that must be! I hope you enjoyed your lazy day around the house! 

The wedding was okay. It was very short and sweet. Super fast ceremony, some good food at the reception with a veeerrryyy long gap before the reception started, and then an extremely short program. Good speeches, but just very short! Hubby is heading home now so we should be able to BD. TBH I am getting worn out already and can't wait to ovulate already so we can stop. Funny how much less romantic dtd gets when BDing. :S 

Blue - Yes, hopefully your next cycle is VERY ovulatory! ahha. I have heard zinc is really good for fertility - both male and female - but I don't really know if it specifically triggers ovulation.


----------



## Nina83

Got another +OPK this morning, and the dippie was much MUCH darker than yesterdays. I mean, darker than the control line. It has never been that dark for me before. Maybe because it was FMU?
I wore my lucky dress today, and it seems I have watery CM, so I am kind of bummed about not DTD this morning. Plus I got a temp dip :/ 
I'll sneak out of work earlier today so we can get down and dirty ;)
I also renewed my FF membership for another 90 days, so c'mon Murphy, this is NOT the time to disappoint!

How's everyone doing? 
LL, I have a friend who got married yesterday, that would be such a small world if that was her wedding you were at!


----------



## bluestars

Haha nina you are funny!! :haha: Good luck!! 

Woow for short wedding though lit means you get home to you man quicker! did you manage ?

How are you crys? 

Nothing new with me ... im waiting on af which i think should be due tomorrow. Away to help out my friend with her wee one because guess where daddy is again :) 

xxx


----------



## Nina83

Is it that friend? I'm sorry :/

As for me, I'm side cramping like there's not tomorrow. It's going from right side to left and back again... Right now it's duller, more inner. Does ovulation pain feel this different every day to others as it does for me? It's so strange!


----------



## bluestars

Yeah that friend. Lol 

I can't answer how I feel o ... I'm not sure sometimes really intense other times not so much. Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Sounds like there`s lots of BDing going on today ;) I`m looking forward to hearing about all the symptom spotting and testing in the next couple weeks :)

O pains varied month to month for me, but I always had them. Usually worst on the day I ovulated (based on my chart). Hopefully you get some relief from the cramping soon Nina!

Blue, I hope you have nice day with your friend and the little one :) Hopefully you won`t have to deal with the little one`s daddy.

Crys, Aleeah, how are you ladies doing?

I'm alright, just having another lazy day. We got some sad news from a good friend yesterday - she was 20 weeks pregnant and found out on a routine ultrasound on friday that the baby had passed away sometime in the last week. They don't know why yet - she's at the hospital this weekend :( I just feel so heartbroken for them :cry: I hope she and her husband will be okay. It just seems that this happens way too often.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - OMG! I got another +OPK again today too and it was SO dark as well! Except mine was not because of FMU because I just tested at 5 pm! I am so confused! We have BDed SO many days in a row now, and I am getting worried that his sperm count is going to be too low by the time we actually get to O? Should we stay up til midnight to BD tonight, or should we try to fit it in early in the morning? Or just skip it altogether until tomorrow after work? I'd imagine the day before O is pretty important, but what if I *still* don't O tomorrow?? I am so shocked because I don't remember the last time I Oed as late as CD14!!!!! I also have way more EWCM today. WTH? I must be having a *really* fertile month...either that, or my body keeps gearing up to O but for some reason it's not releasing and I will have an anovulatory month? Please don't let that be the case. :wacko:
That SUCKS you didn't BD this morning, but I am SURE if you dtd after work it will be more than sufficient!
That would be too funny if it was the same person, but I'm sure quite a few people probably got married yesterday. ;) 

Blue - It sucks you have to wait on AF knowing that there's no chance this month. :( Nice of you to help out your friend since she has such a crappy husband. :( 

And, yes, we did manage to DTD last night after the wedding (but not til midnight)!

Nina (again) - Maybe you are already pregnant! I got alternating pains when I was preggers. Or maybe you will release an egg for both sides, or your body can't decide. IDK...bodies are SO confusing.

Lindsay - That is SOOOO sad about your friend. :( This really does seem to happen way too much and I can't handle it! She is lucky to have a good friend like you though to support her.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, I am so sorry about your friend, it's heartbreaking. I think we do hear more about this stuff after you go through it as well, we're just more sensitive about it. Before if it happened it was sad and that's it, but now we actually know. I don't know if that makes sense.

LL- Our bodies are crazy! LOL! We BD when I got home from work, so slightly over 24 hours, but all's good! I got another positive OPK when I got home. So confusing :wacko:
I'd BD in the morning, I like to believe morning sex is best ;)

My cramping has subsided, but during the night everything felt like it was burning up in there. Today I've got some "leftover" cramps. Temp rose ever so little, but I always get a slow rise, so hoping the burning during the night was in fact O. Can a doctor tell on an US which side I ovulated from? That would be neat and worth the US. I'm thinking right, even though left hurt like hell yesterday. Whatever, twins would be more than welcome. I feel horrible saying that just so I get a better chance at one :(

Where is Aleeah?


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina and LL, sounds like you are both totally on top of things in the BD department :) I hope you both get sticky bfp's in a couple weeks!

I believe they can tell which side you ovulated from on an ultrasound because they can see the corpus luteum cyst.

Nina, I think you're right, you do become more sensitive to it having gone through something similar yourself because you know what it feels like.

Blue, Crys, Aleeah, how are you ladies doing today?

I'm going back to my pilates class this morning - OB told me it was fine to resume normal activity. She said I could go last week, but I gave it another week just to be on the safe side. I hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## bluestars

Im so sorry for your friend Linds! I really hope she is ok!! 

Looking forward to reading symptom spotting in the next two week with you two ladies!

Glad your back to normal activities Linds :D 

How is aleeah and crys? 

Nothing new with me. I stopped temping this month.. waiting for Af. Was supposed to show up today but thats just another thing thats not going the way it should. 


xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

O.M.G. I *STILL* have a +OPK! The line is slightly lighter today, so I'm hoping that means I am going to ovulate -today- and the LH surge just hasn't totally settled down today. But who knows. I am getting so frustrated!

You will think we are crazy, but DH and I actually *set an alarm* to wake us up at midnight last night to BD so we could have a full 24 hours in between! Of course, we both slept through the alarm, so I woke up at 1:30 am in a panic and told dh to hop on. :haha: We were SOOO tired and groggy, but we managed to dtd and went back to sleep. I was really hoping my OPK would be neg today and we could just stop BDing, but looks like we're out of luck! I think we might just BD in the morning tomorrow? I really don't want to get up in the middle of the night again. We are being so insane about this, but we both just want it SO bad. I love how accommodating dh is being. He texted me this morning asking, "Are we getting up at 1 am again tonight to BD?" haha he is the best. 


Nina - Sounds like you might have ovulated overnight! That would be a relief. If so, I am jealous of you. :haha: And, yes, I believe an US would confirm which side you Oed from. It is weird you said you had cramps on the left but figure you Oed on the right. For the past few days I was sure I was going on Ov on the right because I was having twinges there, but this morning I had some very intense Ov pains *only* on my left side (like, they were painful!). So I am pretty sure I am oving on my left side AGAIN (3rd cycle in a row. :() I know what you mean about just wanting to up your chances of just having one baby. :S 

Lindsay - I am glad you're back to your normal routine! I love Pilates! :) Glad to hear you're doing well. 

Blue - Weird that AF hasn't shown up yet. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I'm secretly hoping that your blood test was wrong and AF has not arrived because you're pregnant.

LL, now THAT is dedication, lol. I'm impressed! That's great that dh is so accommodating too, I'm sure that makes things easier. I think you're probably fine to wait until tomorrow morning. I actually don't usually do another opk after the first one unless my temps don't go up for a few days. Maybe those intense pains mean that you ovulated this morning? Hopefully so!!

Yep, I love pilates too! It was really nice to get back to it... it's been almost 4 weeks. I took it really easy today though just to be safe - and the instructor didn't want me lying on my back for too long. I thought it was still fine to lie on my back at this point... I lie on my back every night when I read before bed and it doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, I love pilates! I actually took an instructor course a few years ago. I stopped about a year ago to go to the gym and miss it. When I was pregnant I said I would go in the beginning of the second trimester.
Yeah, well...

LL, that's so strange! Have you ever had more than 1 +OPK? It's so funny you actually set an alarm! Very dedicated! Hope tomorrow you get a -OPK, you need some rest ;)

I had some dull pains today. Is it crazy I talk to my unconceived baby? I just tell him/her that we love them so much already and want to meet them, that I just want to hold and hug them, count their little toes and smell their soft hair, and we're so ready to meet them. I did it all day, I just couldn't stop. Maybe that's what got me into such a depressed and sad mood. 
I bought the wrong size of something for the house and just burst out crying. I'm such a mess and make so many stupid small mistakes. I feel like such a failure. DH took it pretty well and we drove back right then and there to switch it. I've totally lost all touch with reality. And sanity.
I'm not in the mood for BD, I just want to give up. I'm praying that O already happened so I don't miss out on a chance. I just feel like I can't right now. I don't know, I'm kind of disgusted with myself for making such stupid mistakes all the time.
CM is dry, so I feel like this month is a bust. I know you can't rely on it, but ugh. I'm so tempted to just stop temping. But the control freak in me won't let me :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I've heard lying on your back is still okay in the first trimester, but it is fairly soon that it starts to be a bad thing. I would just listen to your instructor...better safe than sorry! I don't think it always *feels* uncomfortable at the beginning stages, but I've read that it can still have a negative effect. Who knows! How long does your class go? Will you switch to a pre-natal Pilates when you're further along?

I am really hoping the cramps mean I ovulated this morning, but don't know why I still would have had a +OPK at noon. I think the last few months I have actually ovulated on the first day of my temp rise, and temps did their little dip today, so I am sure it would be safe to conclude that if my temps go up tomorrow, I have probably ovulated. We are going to DTD before work tomorrow, which means getting up before 6 am! :wacko: Awfulness...I am NOT a morning person. 

Nina - Last cycle I had 2 days of +OPKs, but I've never had 3 like this! And I normally get stark white negatives before my positives, but this cycle I had 2 days of faint lines before I got my 3 positives! Weird body. But thanks...I do hope I ov later today/tomorrow so I can finally stop BDing! I really do need a rest!

From your chart it looks like you probably Oved yesterday, so you're probably safe to stop BDing! I hate this point when you just want to give up but don't want to miss a chance and have to do this all again next month because of a simple timing mistake! I hope you're all done with O and can finally stop BDing as well. Sounds like you need a rest as well.

That is so sweet that you talk to your unconceived baby. The first month of TTC, I did think of myself as pregnant already and thought about how much I loved my baby already. Turned out I wasn't preggo, so I didn't do it the next month until I got my BFP. But after that, I was totally obsessed with my baby and loved to communicate with him/her. So, it's not that weird that you are talking to yours. And hopefully he/she *is* a *conceived* baby already! 

SO sorry you're feeling like a failure lately and keep making little mistakes. I think with our constant focus on TTC, it is easy to keep on with the "baby brain" we had when we were pregnant. I know personally I also have felt like I am losing my mind or have no brain anymore. I always mix up my words, I forget everything anyone says to me, I forget to do simple tasks, etc. My mind is just sooo preoccupied all the time that I just can't seem to be clear-headed anymore. So what you're going through is totally normal. :hugs: Don't beat yourself up about it! 

Also, if your CM is dry that probably just means you Oved already! I don't think this month was a bust for you! I have a good feeling for you and I don't think you should lose hope!


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, that's cool that you did the pilates instructor course. Hopefully you can get back to it some day :) Personally, I much prefer it to the gym. I don't think it's crazy to talk to your un-conceived baby... and, as LL said, maybe it is now a conceived baby! Try not to be so hard on yourself hun, you're allowed to make mistakes and you're allowed to have sad, depressed days. I think you just have to feel what you feel and trying to fight it will only make you feel worse. You're going away for a weekend soon aren't you? Hopefully a nice weekend, and pampering yourself a bit will help :hugs:

I also think your chart looks like you ovulated yesterday so you're probably just fine if you don't feel like BDing anymore.

LL, hmm, I guess I should find out how much longer I can lie on my back. It's not specifically a prenatal class, but it's a very small class (just 4) and the instructor is trained in pre- and post-natal pilates so can modify exercises as needed. I think I have about 4 or 5 months left on my card so if I can, I will probably continue. If not, I can put it on hold. 

Hopefully your temps will go up tomorrow morning so you can have a break from BDing!


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, one of the things we learnt in the course was prenatal classes. I don't remember anything about not lying on your back, in fact, that was mostly what they did! 
The pregnancy classes were so slow and, not sure the word- sleepy? Drowsy? Everyone just laid there with their legs up on the ball, swaying from side to side! Women came right up until they give birth.
I absolutely loved my instructor and her studio, DH went there afterwards as well for his back. Now that we've moved we have to find a new place :(

Thanks for the support guys, I feel a bit better this morning. My Dad is also visiting from abroad and he always brings kind of a bad feeling with him. Not because of him, just the whole family goes kind of crazy. My sister thinks that because she doesn't work- no one does and everything can run on her time schedule. DH and I always joke that we want what she's smoking ;)

I got a temp rise this morning, hopefully it will continue to rise and not stay flat like last month.
I think that one of the things we get from loosing a baby and TTC, knowing exactly when what and where- is that we kind of know _when_ it's happening. Like yesterday afternoon, or Monday evening, I knew I had the OPK and cramps were different, so it was like- _it's happening NOW._
Sometimes I imagine the fertilized egg going down the tube and I just pray it divides properly. Or I imagine the egg and all the sperm around it and I know that it could actually be happening right now.
It's amazing to know that I might already "have" my baby, it's a feeling that someone who isn't TTC, or looking forward, or is totally consumed in TTC feels or gets. I think I'm blessed to know this feeling, to actually know that I loved my baby from the _second_ it was conceived. Maybe that's why I "talk" so much to it.
I hope I don't sound too weird!


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Blue, I'm secretly hoping that your blood test was wrong and AF has not arrived because you're pregnant.

^^ What she said! I've been hoping this for a couple days now. Because it dawned on me...didn't they do your blood work on the Saturday right after you ovulated, so just 3 dpo? Your progresterone would've been lower than it would be at 7 dpo when they usually check it...right?

Nina - Looks like you are most likely past O now. Fingers crossed you caught it and it's healthy and sticky! 

LL - Good luck! With all that determination, you are bound to catch that egg!

Lindsay - I'm so sorry for your friend. It does seem to happen way too much. I'm glad you're feeling well and getting to do Pilates again. 

Aleeah - I hope you're doing well. 

AFM - I took off work and spent a lazy day just reading yesterday. Now I want more! Lol.


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, you made me laugh with your description of the pregnancy classes, lol. I'm doing a reformer class so we don't often use the ball - I did mostly the same stuff as normal, but she just modified a couple things. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better today, I hope the rest of your dad's visit is uneventful. Definitely looks like you ovulated though! Hopefully you caught the egg and it's a nice sticky bfp :)



crysshae said:


> Lindsay109 said:
> 
> 
> Blue, I'm secretly hoping that your blood test was wrong and AF has not arrived because you're pregnant.
> 
> ^^ What she said! I've been hoping this for a couple days now. Because it dawned on me...didn't they do your blood work on the Saturday right after you ovulated, so just 3 dpo? Your progresterone would've been lower than it would be at 7 dpo when they usually check it...right?Click to expand...

^^This is exactly what I'm thinking too. Still got my fingers crossed for you Blue :)

LL, looks like you had a temp rise today, hopefully that means that ovulation happened!!

Crys, glad you had a nice lazy day :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I agree it is kind of cool that we get to love our baby the second it is conceived! I ALWAYS picture the egg rolling down my fallopian tubes, as well as the sperm meeting the egg! hahah. It is exciting to think it might really be happening. You don't sound weird.

Yay for a temp rise! I really hope you have nice, high temps this cycle! 

Sorry things are a bit weird with your dad visiting!

Crys - Thanks! I am glad yo got to enjoy a lazy day. You deserve it! Too bad you can't have more of those. :hugs:

Lindsay - I sure hope so! I was not a huge fan of the 5:30 am BD session. :wacko: In fact, during that session I pretty much made up my mind that we are NOT BDing any more this cycle. I'd better have already ovulated or I guess I'm out of luck. I just can't handle this anymore (and dh can't either)! BDing should not be this torturous.

We'll see what my temps do tomorrow. I'm in a bit of a panic that I'm not going to ovulate at all this month. But I suppose I always write worried posts and then the next day I come back feeling bashful because what I was worried about didn't turn out to be valid! 

I hope you're doing well.

Blue - Has AF shown up yet? I have secretly been wishing the same thing everyone else has been!


----------



## Literati_Love

Update: Ughhhhh!!!!!! My OPK is *still* positive. The darkest line was still on Sunday but this line is still just as dark as the control line. Does anyone know if it's possible to still get lines on your OPK after you're already Oved? Does it take a while for the LH to leave your system? I am so fed up and really don't think I'm going to manage to ov this month. :(


----------



## Nina83

LL, have you taken a HPT?
Just saying...


----------



## bluestars

Sorry been M.I.A. I just got myself fed up with this cycle. And plus I fell and really hurt my leg so been feeling sorry for myself. 

I got my bloods taken on cycle day 21 which was a week past Sunday. AF was due Monday but its not came fully. Just spotting today. I don't really have any pregnancy symptoms and I'm pretty sure AF will show tomorrow. I think the test shows that I didn't release an egg to I doubt that will be wrong. I love the optimism though. I stopped temping to because I couldn't be bothered watching my failed cycle as well as lfeeling it.

Thanks girls. :hug: 

Nina are you enjoying spending time with your dad? 
Crys are you back to TTC or are you going to wait it out? 
Linds I think I need to go to Pilates or something... I can't even walk without falling in front of cars! (No pavements here). Stupid woman
Lit don't stress yourself out about it too much honey I'm sure it will or has already happened! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: to you too. I hope your leg feels better soon. And even if we're wrong, we'll stick with optimism. 

Not TTC again yet. Gotta have my progesterone checked next cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Haha, no HPT. My temps are the lowest they've ever been so I don't think that's a possibility. Don't think I haven't considered it, though. ;)

I am starting to wonder if maybe I always get lines still after I ov, because I've never actually kept checking after my first dark positive, especially if my temp rises. If I hadn't gotten so many lines to begin with, I probably wouldn't have even checked today or yesterday. Based on temps, CP, ovulation pains, and CM, I would guess I actually did ov yesterday. But the positive OPKs are still a mystery to me. :( I've been googling it and haven't found a whole lot, but one site did say to ignore if you got multiple positives and to just take your first positive as the correct one. 

Blue - So sorry you hurt your leg! Are you doing okay? :hugs: I can see how it would kind of get you down to be on here so much when this cycle is a bust for you. :( Hopefully the next one will be better.


----------



## Literati_Love

So - after some extensive googling (and mostly only finding useful information on forums), I have reached some conclusions:

* It is possible to continue getting positive OPKs for several days after you've ovulated
* You should go with your first positive, or the darkest line for your "true positive"
* You should rely on BBT to confirm O after rather than your confusing OPKs.

My darkest line was Sunday evening. I then had intense ov pains on Monday morning. My CM completely dried up that day, as it always does on Ov day, and my CP also went from high to medium (when I checked today). Therefore, I believe I ovulated on Monday and I am going to stop testing, provided my temps still rise tomorrow. If they go down again, I'll have a different problem on my hands.

Also, provided my temps go up tomorrow, I am officially done BDing for the cycle. I cannot stand another minute of it!!! 

Based on Monday ov, AF should be due Mon, Oct. 7th. Then again, I am starting to think OF is predicting my ov day a day late and my LP might actually be 14 days...in which case it will be due on the 8th. Hopefully I won't have to find out. ;)


----------



## Nina83

LL, don't forget that we always have LH in our blood, so maybe it's just taking some time to leave your body once it's reached it's peak?
You've gotten all the signs that O has already occurred, and have definitely gotten everything covered!


----------



## bluestars

Glad you managed to find something that settle your mind. Woohoo for the break on BDing haha I know how that feels! Your officially in your two week wait.

I'm so lost what to do with my next cycle. Should. Leave it and see if I o or should I try taking soy or something !? I need your help girls ! 

AF still hasn't showed up so I still have like a ay or two to decide! Lol. 

Foots doing fine bit sore but I'm super bored ! 

Crys that sounds like a good Idea! Is it just this month your asking off? 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, have you considered acupuncture?
I also recommend Pilates, I think you'll really enjoy it!


----------



## bluestars

There's not place to get acupuncture nina otherwise I would yes xxx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Glad you managed to find something that settle your mind. Woohoo for the break on BDing haha I know how that feels! Your officially in your two week wait.
> 
> I'm so lost what to do with my next cycle. Should. Leave it and see if I o or should I try taking soy or something !? I need your help girls !
> 
> AF still hasn't showed up so I still have like a ay or two to decide! Lol.
> 
> Foots doing fine bit sore but I'm super bored !
> 
> Crys that sounds like a good Idea! Is it just this month your asking off?
> 
> Xxx

I don't know anything about soy other than what I read at the beginning of this cycle while researching...before the doctor told me to skip 2 months. It looks like it works like Clomid, and you can take it several different groups of days depending on what you are looking for. I found some helpful information on this site. Hope it's not against the rules to post this link. :shrug: https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29598261/soy_isoflavones

My doctor wants me to wait until next cycle to check my 21-day progesterone, so it's 2 cycles I have to take off. :coffee:


----------



## Nina83

bluestars said:


> There's not place to get acupuncture nina otherwise I would yes xxx

Oh, I'm sorry. Not even someone private? Or maybe try yoga? I don't know if that will help with ovulation- but it will help calm down and that's always good when TTC!


----------



## bluestars

No no one at all there's only 700 people on this island haha. Thank crys ! I'll check it out xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sound interesting. I might try it xxxx


----------



## crysshae

You're welcome. 

As for yoga, I found these a few months ago. 

https://www.parents.com/getting-pre...ealth/exercise/fertility-boosting-yoga-poses/


----------



## bluestars

Your on the ball today crys haha ! Thank you xxx


----------



## bluestars

Wish AF would just come now !xxx


----------



## Nina83

Aw, she'll come soon Hun, I'm sorry <3

Crys- Why 2 cycle? If you check progesterone now...
I'm also checking mine next week. Don't know why I'm so excited about it. Maybe just because it means I'll be closer to D day! (or T day?)


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed honey! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

I don't know. She just said 2 cycles. I think it must be because this cycle started with the miscarriage, and they say day 21 like so many doctors do rather than asking you about charting and going at 7 dpo.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, sorry to hear about your leg, I hope it feels better soon! Yep, I'm gonna stick to optimism too :) 

I'm with Nina, I recommend pilates too, you'd probably really enjoy it!

Hard to know what you should do about next cycle. I guess the benefit of not adding anything new, is that your blood tests would be an accurate reflection of what's going on, but of course if you aren't ovulating and the soy helps you ovulate, then you're in with a chance. I don't know hun. If it were me I'd probably be inclined to try the soy, but would probably tell the doctor about it in case it changed anything

LL, I don't know much about lines on an opk after ovulation. I never checked again after my first positive (except for one month when I had the flu and my body took a couple tries to ovulate). It certainly sounds like you've already ovulated though, I think you're safe to take a break from BDing.

Nina, nice crosshairs! I hope you get good results from your progesterone test!

Crys, are you going to go with doctors orders and wait 2 cycles? 

As for me, not much new going on, but starting to feel a little better and I think my energy is starting to come back.


----------



## crysshae

Glad you're getting some energy back. You're just about to the honeymoon phase of pregnancy as they call it. The 2nd trimester is so much fun!

I am going to wait. I think it would be best to know if something is going on with my progesterone. I truly think there was something wrong genetically (old eggs I guess) as my tests would never get darker, even after my period was due and while my temps were very high (meaning the progesterone was there), but I would still like to know if there is a progesterone issue or even estrogen dominance (since that in turn lowers your progesterone) in case there is something that can be done about it. I've put weight on around my middle over the past couple years, and they say that's a sign of estrogen dominance. As well, the month before we started TTC, one of my breasts started hurting, and then the next month, both were sore. I've never had sore breasts during my cycles and very little during pregnancy. That can be a sign of estrogen dominance too...so I think it will be good to find out. 

I'm also going to try to use these 2 months to lose that extra 20 pounds I've been carrying. And if there is estrogen dominance, losing the weight can help cure that too. So trying to use these 2 cycles positively.


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, sounds like you've got a really good plan. That's a good idea to focus on something positive over the next couple months - good for you :)

Hmm, honeymoon phase, that sounds good :) Looking forward to it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - Yeah, i think some is still sticking around after the fact. My temps went up again today so pretty sure I Oed when I thought I did. Just need to wait til tomorrow to confirm. Congrats on having O confirmed for you! Looks like I'm just a day behind you now (and you thought you would be behind)! When is your AF due?

Blue - Thanks! I don't have any advice as to what to do to ovulate, but I wish you the best of luck! So weird that AF hasn't shown up yet...

Crys - That's too bad you have to wait 2 cycles, but at least they are going to check your progesterone so they can rule that out, and it's great that you're going to use these 2 months productively to get healthier! 

Lindsay - So glad you're regaining some energy and feeling a bit better! You are soo close to the 2nd tri! Lucky girl!


----------



## bluestars

AF has now lightly began... Do I put today as day one or tomorrow? Spotted this am now light flow at 9pm at night? 

So Lost what to do this cycle. Was really set on taking soy but if it gives me a false reading it's not helping. But I don't want to miss a cycle. Still set on getting my bfp before Xmas! 

Glad your feeling better linds! About time! Might give Pilates a go!


----------



## crysshae

If you actually have light flow now, count today as CD1. Fingers crossed you get that take home baby BFP before Christmas. 

Looks like I might not have a chance for a sticky BFP by then. :shrug:


----------



## Nina83

If you have a flow today I'd count it as CD1. I read somewhere that if it starts after 15:00 or something it doesn't count, but I don't really go by that. If by the end of the day I need more of a liner- it's CD1.
:dust:
I hope we all get our BFP by December <3


----------



## bluestars

Hmmm.... Difficult one... See what it does tomorrow maybe it will be you Xmas surprise crys!xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I agree with everyone to probably just put today as CD1. I really hope you get your bfp by Christmas! I hope we all do.


----------



## bluestars

I hope we all do too! <3 xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, looks like you got ovulation confirmed today :) Yay!

Blue, sorry to hear that AF got you :( :hugs: Have you decided what to do about the next cycle?

I too, hope that everyone has their sticky bfp's by Christmas!!


----------



## bluestars

I really want to but I know I shouldn't ! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, why shouldn't you?

LL-
https://www.maniacworld.com/internet-high-five.jpg

I got a dip this morning, but am trying not to worry about it too much. I don't understand why I can't get a pretty chart like everyone else. I need those dips :(
I'm pretty much burning up with a low fever through out the day, and on my first pregnancy cycle my temps started dipping at 4 dpo 5 must have been implantation and then 6dpo was up again. So hoping this is just a repeat!


----------



## bluestars

I really hope so for you too nina!! 
Wooohoo for O LL!! 

I reeeealllly reaaallly want to but should i wait and see if i O this month or not! I now dont want to O if im not taking the soy because i want something done to help if i havent tried soy... if that makes sense!! Sounds mental to me!! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks! I'm so relieved it was confirmed. :) 

Nina - Hehe thanks! I am so sorry about your dip. I know that can be discouraging, but your temps are still well above coverline so I really don't think it's a bad thing. My temps always go a bit up and down throughout the TWW. And it definitely could be an implantation dip! I sure hope that is the case! I hope my temps behave this month as well, since they were lower than I liked last month. 

Blue - That really does make sense. If you are ovulating irregularly then you don't want next month to be the one month that you do ovulate and have them think everything's fine and not do anything about it if you need help. But hopefully last month was just an anomaly! 

AFM - Officially 3 DPO today!! Woohoo! No actual news to report. I don't want to read into anything this early on.


----------



## bluestars

You made more sense of that than i did ! haha!! Thats exactly what i mean !!

Nina if this is what happened at a positive month then maybe this is your lucky month this time!!! xxx xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Where is everyone this week? So quiet here.
Blue- have you gotten your phone fixed yet? Would love to hear from Nat. 
Aleeah- how are you doing? What day is your appt?


----------



## bluestars

Literati_Love said:


> Where is everyone this week? So quiet here.
> Blue- have you gotten your phone fixed yet? Would love to hear from Nat.
> Aleeah- how are you doing? What day is your appt?

They aren't going to fix my phone. It's frustrating. Will see what I can do to hear from Nat xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina and LL, your charts are looking very nice :)

Blue, do you know what the plan is if the blood test shows you don't ovulate this month? Hopefully the doctor will be able to help you if indeed that is what's happening. How's your leg doing?

Crys, Aleeah, how are you ladies doing?

Yes, it is quiet in here. I haven't been up to much... just work and I think I'm catching a cold. Does anyone have exciting plans for the weekend? 

Not much going on here - hubby and I are planning a quiet Saturday and then on Sunday my mom wants to take me clothing shopping as a birthday present (my pants aren't fitting very well these days - I have been living in leggings and yoga pants).


----------



## bluestars

He just said that here is thing that can be done (which I knew) but I didn't ask what the next Step was.

We are going round to my friends tonight for some drinks I think... And not much else planned the rest of the weekend. We are going a walk once OH comes in from work. I'm again very sore and boring stage of my cycle haha... Nothing much exciting happening.
I love leggings! Always wear them... Just double them up for the winter haha! :haha: 

How is everyone in the two week wait! 

Aleeah it's October your appt is isn't it!? 
Crys what you doing this week? 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Have fun shopping with your mom, Lindsay! Enjoy your quiet weekend. 

Enjoy your walk and drinks, Blue! DH and I were just discussing this morning about walking in the evenings. It's finally beginning to cool down here, so we shouldn't melt before we get back. 

Not much going on here. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, I love leggings, I wish I had more self confidence to wear them though LOL! I might try to wear them more this winter.
You have a great excuse to wear them ;)

I was at my doctors this morning, everything looks good down there. He checked me in every way possible :blush:
He said it looked like I already ovulated, and I asked from which one. He said it looked like right, and when he asked why I wanted to know... Couldn't tell him that the women from the internet brought it up ;) I just said I was interested!
He said that the side pain is probably from mammoth eggs ;) and if it continues to hurt I should just take tylenol- but it's common. If it continues to hurt and worries me- we'll check it out again in a few months. I guess it's just mammoth eggs, nothing to do about it.

DH asked me if he could tell if I was pregnant. Bless that man I love him. P tests Monday, I think everything will come out OK, I just have a pretty good feeling about this month. FX!


----------



## bluestars

Wow for mammoth egg! Did he scan internally? Great to know you have o'd 

My walk might be out the window. OH hasn't came home from work... 

Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

He did everything internally :( I saw him put that gel on a speculum and almost freaked out. I was afraid he'd want to do a pap, thankfully he didn't. I'm glad he checked everything, just so embarrassed about it. 
You'd think... I completely ignore the fact that I was passed out legs up and everything out in the open during my D&C. Nope, didn't happen!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I love leggings too! Doubling them up is a great idea, I never thought of that, lol. Hopefully OH gets home from work soon so you can go out for your walk. Do you have an appointment with your doctor to go over the results, etc or are you waiting until after your next blood test?

Crys, that's nice that the weather has cooled down a bit, it is no fun walking when its really hot. Hubby and I also go for walks almost every evening after dinner, we really enjoy it. It has cooled down a lot here too - yesterday evening it was only about 9 or 10 C and today it's pouring rain, doesn't motivate me to want to go out and do anything, lol. 

Nina, glad to hear that everything checked out okay at the doctors. I'm sure it's reassuring to know that everything is as it should be :) Hopefully your progesterone test goes well too, although I'm sure it will. Glad you're feeling positive about this month!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - thanks! Enjoy your shopping. You do deserve some new things! No real weekend plan for us yet. I think there might be a games night with my friends on Saturday but I actually don't feel like going anywhere. 

Blue- enjoy your walk! DH and I are planning on going for a walk tonight as well! I hate the boring part of the cycle. 
Nina- your chart is stunning! I am glad you got everything checked out and it looks good. Yay that it was your right side. ;)


----------



## Nina83

Thank LL, yours is looking good too!


----------



## bluestars

im just going to wait until next blood test. i get soo embarrest going to the doctors about this... its soo silly. just feel like a failure!!

I totally get what you mean nina! i still struggle with regular smear tests after my consultant and her WHOLE student team at my birth of my twins.... i just cant let my legs relax ... :S 

i went a walk myself never got back till 9.30 (pm) and he still wasnt home!!! i dont know whats going on with him" xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aww! I'm sorry you feel embarrassed! You really shouldn't be. I always get embarrassed whenever I go to the dr though. 

That's weird your hubby still isn't home. Do you know where he is? DH and I were lazy and never walked. Sigh. We've squandered so many opportunities for walks lately and soon it will be too cold. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Good morning, everyone! How are you all today?

I'm quite pleased that my temps haven't taken a dip yet.

Nina - I think we deserve a major pat on the back for not doing any symptom spotting yet!!! 

I got my PMS nesting urge a few days early and cleaned the house like a mad woman this morning. I was also extremely moody last night and got rather hysterical before bed. But I think I was just over-tired. Sigh!


----------



## Nina83

Literati_Love said:


> Good morning, everyone! How are you all today?
> 
> I'm quite pleased that my temps haven't taken a dip yet.
> 
> Nina - I think we deserve a major pat on the back for not doing any symptom spotting yet!!!
> 
> I got my PMS nesting urge a few days early and cleaned the house like a mad woman this morning. I was also extremely moody last night and got rather hysterical before bed. But I think I was just over-tired. Sigh!

:rofl: Maybe you're not doing any!
I'm not doing much because there isn't much to be done :/ Only today I started having AF cramps, it hurts real bad :(
Plus, temps took another dip. I don't know what's going on. I moved my bloods to tomorrow, so hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I'll know if I even have a chance.

I have a girl at work who passed out when she took a pap smear. It's not that bad, just kind of embarrassing. I remember when I did one once, my doctor told me that if he was a woman he doesn't know if he'd be able to do it! I'm not sure if that was supposed to make me even more scared or what, but it helped to know he sympathizes with what we go through!


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - your temp drop is still well above coverline! I wouldn't worry too much about that. That is weird about your bad AF cramps, though! Maybe it is implantation cramps.;) It is a good thing you are getting bloodwork done so that you will know a bit more of what's going on! Does it affect the test at all to do it earlier?


----------



## Nina83

To do what earlier? The difference was just one day, so it shouldn't make any difference. Tomorrow I'm 7dpo but cd20, so I don't think it matters.
My AF cramps got more intense. It's so strange. Hoping it's just a good sign.
Your chart looks good!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I always get a little self-conscious )(or something like that at doctors appointments too. I keep thinking that some day I'll get over it but that day has not come yet, lol. What does your OH do that he works so late? I hope you enjoyed your solo walk. 

LL, good for you getting the cleaning done in the morning. I love when I have those urges, because I feel like I'm just so much more productive! Good for you not symptom spotting yet! Hopefully you stay nice and relaxed for the rest of the two week wait.

Nina, AF cramps are a good sign.... I had AF like cramping from about 5 - 7 dpo ;) I hope it's a good sign for you too! Hopefully the blood test results will be reassuring.

As for me, not much going on. Having a little bit of discomfort today... first noticed it last night when I rolled over and woke myself up because of a quick sharp pain. I've consulted with Dr. Google and I think it's probably just growing pains so trying not to worry about it.


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I meant the test earlier. I couldn't remember what CD you were on, although I guess I forgot we are on the same CD so it shouldn't be too difficult to figure out. ;) I wasn't sure if there was something sacred about having it on cd21. That is weird that your cramps are more intense. Definitely hope it's a good sign! 

Lindsay - Yeah, it was nice to be productive and get things done early in the day. That is weird about the sharp pain you experienced! I am sure you're right and it was probably just growing pains. When do you see your doctor again so you can ask about it? Try not to worry! You are pretty much in the 'safe zone' now! :) The body is going through all sorts of changes so it makes sense there would be some weird pains and aches sometimes!


----------



## Lindsay109

My next appointment with the OB isn't until October 17, so still kind of a while away. She did warn me I may have more "aches and pains" than normal because of scar tissue from previous surgeries, so I'm not too worried at this point. I can always call or go check in with my GP before the 17th if necessary.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - That sounds like round ligament pain...for sure growing pains. 

Nina and LL - Fingers crossed for you both. I hope your blood test is reassuring, Nina. 

Blue - How are you today?


----------



## bluestars

I'm ok. Mood really low. Just going to hide for a couple of days.

Feeling like a complete failure as a woman to be honest. Just hoping I can pick myself up soon. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - :hugs: I am so sorry you're feeling so low. You are NOT a failure as a woman, or as anything else! You are going to get your beautiful take-home baby very soon. Try not to stress, even though I know it's almost impossible. :( 

Crys - Thanks! How is the waiting game for you? Have you kicked off with an exercise regime yet?

Lindsay - That's good you always have someone you can contact if you need! 

AFM - My temps took a disappointing dip today. Shh...don't tell anyone, but I actually cheated on my temps. I took my first temp an hour early (and did not like it one bit), and then I went back to sleep and took my temp an hour late... It had gone up quite a bit so I decided to cheat and take the average of the 2 and say it was at my normal time. :blush: Maybe not perfectly accurate, but I do believe my first temp was artificially low. Don't judge me!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies, is it ok if I join in? New here and after extensive frightening Internet research I decided it'd be better to actually to talk to women going through same

Really sorry to hear of all your losses. I miscarried on sept 11, all natural at 6 weeks. My symptoms disappeared a few days before....but bizarrely, and I think quite evilly, my sore boobs (sorry tmi) returned 4 days ago in full force. Soooo painful....is this normal? I've tested and no remaining or new hcg hormones.

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, Linnypops. I am so sorry about your loss. :hugs: It is such a horrible thing to go through. Do you think maybe you're ovulating already? I get sore boobs around ov time. Are you going to be TTC right away, or waiting a certain amount of cycles?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey literati,

Yes it is, sorry to see you're in the same boat. I never really thought about poss of miscarriage before. I guess you just don't. I don't know if it's ov, I thought it at first but now the pain is ridiculous and I never had this before except just prior to af. Im trying again ASAP.... What about you, are you trying straight away? X


----------



## Literati_Love

I know. I knew people had miscarriages and that is why you didn't tell anyone til after the first tri, but it honestly never really occurred to me that it could happen to me. :( ah, how I miss that blissful ignorance! 
It is definitely possible for AF to arrive after m/c without ovulating in between. I guess you'll have to wait and find out. Do you temp or anything? 

Yes, we are currently trying. I waited til my first AF after the m/c to start trying. Unfortunately, didn't fall pregnant first cycle of trying so now we're on our second cycle trying. I just want it so bad! :(


----------



## Nina83

Linny, welcome, I'm so sorry you're here <3
MC is awful. I knew stuff could happen, but I never knew a missed miscarriage even existed, which was my first loss. I didn't know it was even possible. Like Literati said, I miss the ignorance.
I had awful breast pains before I ovulated. It hurt so much. When I was pregnant I had little to no symptoms, so I was kind of shocked that the hormones kicked in after everything happened.
We also tried straight away. We got pregnant the next cycle- but that one was lost as well, a natural at 6 weeks. Currently on lucky cycle 3 :)
I know you'll found a lot of great support here.

LL, You're bad! You're not supposed to make cosmetic changes on your chart ;) It still looks pretty good!

Blue, please don't feel like that, I absolutely hate that feeling, and I hate to know others feel it as well <3 You are not a failure. I wish I could hug you right now. You guys have a special place in my heart, really, it hurts me to know someone here feels so low. I wish we didn't know the pain :(

Crys, How are you doing Hun?

Lindsay, so exciting!!! time is flying!

Did I imagine it, or did Aleeah pop in the other day? :s I hope she's OK. 

I got my blood taken this morning. Took them SO long to post the results. But I got a pretty nice number! the range is between 10-86, and mine was 64.6. I wish it could tell me if something else is there! 
I had some more AF cramps today, but nothing else. I'm trying not to symptom spot, or overthink stuff. My temps rose again, who knows what's going on. I'm just trying to stay positive and pray. I know what's done is done, but I'm just praying it sticks. 
I REALLY want to test tomorrow...


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - I know - I'm terrible! But I figure I always just use a later temp on weekends anyway so this is probably a more accurate number than those ones! 

Aleeah was here a little while ago, but I can't quite remember how long it's been! It feels like ages.

That number sounds great! To be on the higher part of the normal range seems like a really good sign! I really hope all these "AF Cramps" are your uterus stretching to accommodate the baby! Your chart does look great and I'm glad your temps went up again today. I really hope mine do...but I have a sinking feeling they're going to hover in the lower range like they did last cycle. :( I really hope this is your month! I know it sounds silly, but I kind of figure I'm out of luck this month since I ovulated on my left side. :( I know - I'm crazy! But other than that, I feel like with all the days of fertile cm I had this month, those spermies had the best chance they possibly could! So hopefully my left ovary delivered and does not, in fact, only have bum eggs!

I've been having twinges/cramping on alternating sides since I ovulated, which I'm hopeful about...but I know I also got that last month. :(


----------



## bluestars

Linny I'm so sorry that your going through this! This group has an amazing group of ladies that have helped me ALOT hopefully we can all do the same with you! 
Are you temping or charting? I never thought once I would loose my babies and nievly thought that once out of my first trimester I would be fine... :( I wish I had that mind set now! 

Thank you girls. I can't help it. Works on a slow just now so I'm not getting the shifts I thought so I'm off a lot and there's only so much housecleaning I can do before I go bad! oH is working his usual but it just makes me feel terrible he's out working all the time and I'm not... (I can't even do my womanly duties! ) having a lot of outbursts of tears. Loosing all interest in charting and temping and wasting money on vitamins men I'm not even working anyway. What's the point.

Lit and nina your charts look good! Any symptoms? 
Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Literati - I know, I want the ignorance back too! although tell you the truth, I had a feeling from the very start..it felt 'weak' . I don't know how else to describe it? I don't temp or chart yet but I will be doing I think. I don't expect much except an af this month, I'll be glad to get this cycle over! So are you in your tww? (if so ive got my fingers crossed for you! ) sorry, my chart reading skills are nowhere to be seen! 

Nina, ah love, so sorry to hear about your mmc and then the following one. :hugs: That must have been tough. Do you have any notions about why, or is it thought to be bad luck? re: boobs, I have been researching ( I know, google is evil!) but in my defence I usually search google scholar heh ..anyway, I used to get very mild sore breasts before af, then when pregnant it started a bit earlier. this time it was worse by far than all of that, unbearable and radiating down my arms! It just didn't feel right and it happened around the time I might have expected ov after mc. apparently pain like this can be caused by elevated levels of prolactin, the breast feeding hormone, and this in very high quantities suppresses progesterone and can suppress ov. Also, I found a study which gave high prolactin as one of the aspects of women suffering recurrent mc.....out of scientific interest I tried progesterone cream around the breasts...and sure enough the pain is going quite rapidly. I'm going to ask the doc to check my prolactin next month after af (prolactin's an easy fix apparently). I'm just not sure how to bring up the fact that I 'read it on the Internet' without her rolling her eyes. Heh. and... Third times the charm , ive got my fingers crossed for you! 

Blue stars, thanks love, yeah it looks like a really good place....really sorry to hear of your losses :hugs:...I take it they we're in second tri? That's rough if so....do you have answers from the docs about why?


----------



## bluestars

Yeah I lost the boys at 20 weeks. I had a rare pregnancy they where monochromic mono amniotic twins that where connected through the afterbirth one passed earlier and the other fed his twin blood to keep him growing. Eventually the other passed due to heart failure. 

Glad progesterone cream worked for you! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Linny, that makes a lot of sense- sore boobs because of prolactin. 
When I brought up estrogen and MC, I just told him that "I've been reading a lot lately" and he nodded. He knows how stressed I am and I bet he figured out I turned to Dr.Google as well. He told me I need to stop worrying so much!
I got my prolactin checked but on CD3. Levels were OK. Never thought to check after. I'd think you could just ask for a full hormone profile to be done. I think it's good to get those done- just to make sure everything is OK. You could say you just want a follow up.
Where are you from Hun? If you don't mind me asking... And I can't remember- but are you back trying, or waiting for AF? 

Blue, sometimes we just need a break. Every couple of weeks I just sit there and don't make super or wash or clean. DH figured it out that some times I'm just out of it. Don't worry about your "womanly duties". You're doing fine <3 Seriously, just getting out of bed sometimes is a wonder. You've been through a lot- give yourself a break ((hugs))

As for me- I REALLY want to go and POAS. Bleh.


----------



## Linnypops

Bluestars - oh gods, that's terrible love. :-( . I'm assuming you're trying again now? Hopefully you'll get as much support and reassurance as possible through 1st and 2nd next time so you can set your mind at rest. I certainly don't think you should beat yourself up about not doing the housework! it would be weird if you were all gung ho and cracking on with the dishes after your loss.:hugs:

Nina - Oh excellent, well at least you can rule out hormonal issues - that makes more sense actually to ask for a full hormonal blood test. I will try, I suspect I won't have much luck on the NHS (i'm in the UK) - they're great but they won't investigate mc causes until you've had 3 :growlmad: I may get it done privately. I'm sort of NTNP at the moment because i've no idea what's going on down below, i've only just started OPK'ing so i'm trying to get my bearings. Will probably start TTC properly next month....this month mainly concentrating on eating well, taking supplements etc. Where are you btw?


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome! This truly is a wonderful group of ladies. 

Blue - Please don't feel that way. You have every right to have some downtime and blah days, but you are definitely not a failure! :hugs: I wish I could give you a hug and take you out for a girls' day of pampering and positive conversation!

Nina - That's a really good number! I hope it means you have a BFP in your very near future - today? Or have you given in yet? 

LL - Lol at adjusting your temps to make your chart look prettier. Fingers crossed for you. 

Lindsay - How are you today?

I hope we hear from Aleeah when her appointment comes. 

AFM - No, I haven't started an actual exercise regimen. We're going to walk now that the weather is nicer and hopefully manage to eat smarter most of the time. 

DH and I had a day out yesterday. It was wonderful! TMI ALERT...When we DTD like teenagers in the car :blush: yesterday, DH forgot we were supposed to be waiting to try and didn't pull out. (This is the contraception we have used for years.) I haven't been charting or checking CM or CP this month. Once my lab work came back as negative, and I knew I had to wait until next cycle for my day 21 blood work, I decided to take a break from temping. However, I have noticed over the last few days, I've been very wet down there and feeling more in the mood :blush: so I'm pretty certain ovulation is very near... :shrug:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, sorry to hear you're feeling so low :( I will echo what the others have said, you are most definitely not a failure and I'm sure you will have your take home baby soon :hugs: That's too bad about work being slow right now too. Perhaps since you've got a bit of extra time these days you can do something nice for yourself... maybe get a new book, or go out for coffee with a friend, or something like that? 

Crys, thanks, yes, hopefully just ligament pain. It's been better the last couple days.... just a bit achy when I change positions. Glad to hear you had such a nice day with DH yesterday :) You never know, you may have a happy little surprise in a couple weeks ;)

Linny, welcome :) I'm sorry to hear of your loss. This is a lovely group of ladies and I'm sure you will find lots of support here. I had a lot of crazy symptoms before my first AF after the m/c - it could be that your hormones are just trying to balance out again, or maybe you're ovulating.... I always get sore boobs around ovulation. 

LL, how are you doing? Any symptom spotting yet?

Nina, I don't know much about progesterone results, but that sounds like a good number to me!! Did you test today?

As for me, I'm doing fine. Had a bit of a nauseous day saturday, but feeling better sunday and today. Also managed to find some new clothes that should fit for a while so I've got a few more options in my wardrobe now which is nice, lol. I totally agree with all of you on the loss of ignorance... I'm still so hesitant to start looking into anything pregnancy or baby related... it just doesn't seem real yet. My mom was on my case about looking into prenatal classes so things don't get booked up, she even e-mailed me this morning with a list of places to call :wacko:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks nina and Linny.

I went to my doctors today to speak to them about my hormone reading.... They have no record of it. Don't know what the doctor has done with it or where he got the result... Spoke to the other other doctor as well and he told me that they don't have any of my record after 2007. he also then went on to research my previous hormones reading that I got done to say I had pcos and now he says I actually don't have pcos and all the time my hormones and scans have been clear but gyni said I did.... So I am now super confused!! He wasn't me to stop my metaformin because he doesn't think it will help get me pregnant and it won't help have a healthy baby... So yes... I am even more at a loss than I was before.. Not feeling so glum today right enough!!! He says that if I'm not pregnant in hone next 2-3 month he will refer me to a 'real' specialist and not the one I seen the last time lol 


How is every one else? 

Nina I think you should test! Have you any symptoms? 
Linny what cycle day are you ? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I'm glad you went to see the doctor. But very weird that they have no record of your recent blood test. I wonder what they did with it after they called you. Are you still going to do the blood test this month? That's good that he'll refer you to a specialist if you have no luck in the next couple months - it's good to have a plan in place :)


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks Cryssae and Lindsay. Sorry to meet under these circumstances :-( But glad we're all able to confide in other ladies that understand. It's a bit of a relief actually...I don't really know anyone else who can identify atm. 

Bluestars - you're kidding! Why are doctors etc not properly in the digital age! no copies were sent to you then? I can see why you'd be confused. But yeah, it's good that they've not given you too long to wait there before 'real' specialist hehe. Well if i count start of MC as CD1, i'm on CD19...but HCG didn't leave till about CD8. So i've no idea in reality where I am or when AF will arrive. Hopefully soon. I just want to feel like myself again, i'm not sure why i think AF will do that, but I do...fresh start, clean cycle (hopefully) X


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Thanks nina and Linny.
> 
> I went to my doctors today to speak to them about my hormone reading.... They have no record of it. Don't know what the doctor has done with it or where he got the result... Spoke to the other other doctor as well and he told me that they don't have any of my record after 2007. he also then went on to research my previous hormones reading that I got done to say I had pcos and now he says I actually don't have pcos and all the time my hormones and scans have been clear but gyni said I did.... So I am now super confused!! He wasn't me to stop my metaformin because he doesn't think it will help get me pregnant and it won't help have a healthy baby... So yes... I am even more at a loss than I was before.. Not feeling so glum today right enough!!! He says that if I'm not pregnant in hone next 2-3 month he will refer me to a 'real' specialist and not the one I seen the last time lol

How would he even know what is what at this point...if he has no records?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I am so sorry you're feeling down. It's funny how "the grass is always greener" because to me not getting a lot of work shifts sounds like the most amazing thing in the world. I am so sick of working lately that I hope every day that I will get sick so that I don't have to go to work. I've had a lingering half-cold for an entire month...I wish it would just get to be full-blown with a nice fever already so I could stay home one day!

I agree with Lindsay that you should find a way to pamper yourself and make your extra time off feel like more of a 'treat.' Also, that is sooo bizarre about your doctor not having any record of your blood tests. I am so confused by that. Hopefully everything goes smoothly now and you won't need to see the "real" specialist. 

Linny - I hope you don't have a prolactin problem. You're lucky you have the option of private. In Canada we only have public and I have to wait until I've had multiple miscarriages before I can get any tests done. Thankfully, even though the standard is 3 m/cs here, my doctor said she would refer me to a specialist after 2. 

Nina - Have you POASed yet? I can't wait for some good news in here already!! 

Crys - :haha: Sounds like a great date night. I suppose you won't be too disappointed if you do end up getting preggers, as long as nothing is wrong in the hormone department. 

Lindsay - First of all:

*CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING IN THE SECOND TRIMESTER!!!*:happydance::thumbup:

Did you buy any maternity clothes, or did you just buy normal regular clothes? That is so sad that you're still feeling hesitant to buy anything pregnancy or baby-related, but also so understandable. :hugs:

AFM - I am "noting" every symptom but I am not reading into them.
Today I have had to pee a LOT...but I always do and I drink a lot of water so it might be nothing. 
I was incredibly irritable all weekend for no reason.
I have had a lot of creamy CM
My CP went from 'low' to 'medium' today.
I had insomnia last night. :( Blech.
I've also been very hungry lately, but I always have an increased appetite in the TWW.

That's pretty much it. I am only 7 DPO and I am sure it all means nothing. I am already starting to psych myself up for a July due date (even though that was a month I always wanted to avoid before). There's no point setting my hopes on this month. At least in a week I can have a glass of wine. Sigh.


----------



## bluestars

He doesn't knows what's what! None of the,m do. Here usually once bloods have been processed they get out on an online programme for our doctors to get the results. He logged onto it today and the results aren't up. So either the other doctor phone pd for the results and the lab has forgot to put the bloods up or I don't know... At my old doctors all my notes where 'paper light' which mean they where all on the computer but when I moved here they aren't paper light so all they have of mine is the stuff from 2007. But they have never told me this until I told them today about some of my last medical history. I only moved to this medical practise in March because I liked my old surgery a lot. So he has from march onwards and all tests that's have been carried out because they go onto an online programme. 

Yeah still going to go for tests on cd 21 again this month.

Crys I think we all deserve to go out together for a pamper day! Haha your night sounds fantastic and spontaneous! Best of them! Hehe. Cheeky wee one why not !!

Nina and lit I have my fingers crossed for you guys and can't wait for you two to start testing!!
Linds I think prenatal classes would be good to look at. I totally understand your worry but doing something to try and enjoy your pregnancy may help you relax and it to become more real? Wait till your in big huge mat trousers then it will seem more real hehe... Dont think it will properly sink I'm till you bring your baby home! 
Linny I hope that AF shows for you soon so you know where you are! 

:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - :haha: Sounds like a great date night. I suppose you won't be too disappointed if you do end up getting preggers, as long as nothing is wrong in the hormone department.

As long as everything turned out wonderful, I wouldn't mind at all! 

I hope those symptoms turn into a positive!



bluestars said:


> Crys I think we all deserve to go out together for a pamper day! Haha your night sounds fantastic and spontaneous! Best of them! Hehe. Cheeky wee one why not !!

I like this way of looking at it! Lol. 

I hope they can get all your records straightened out and give you some real answers soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Oy! So confusing. Glad they're still testing again this month and hopefully now all is well! 

Crys - Thanks! :) I hope all your tests check out and you can get your beautiful take-home baby ASAP! 

AFM - Hubby has to work a bunch of OT tonight, so I won't see him til bedtime. Good thing I'm in the TWW and not BDing week, or that would just not do!


----------



## Nina83

Linny, I'm from Israel. I guess we're lucky we have very good health insurance. Since Jews are all about the "descendants will be as numerous as the stars" fertility treatment is big around here. 
I started fertility tests after 8 months. Here, you're allowed fertility treatments until your 2nd live child. Free, courtesy of the country. I know it all comes from our taxes, but it's good to know that if I ever need it, it's there.
It's all about the family here. It's very discouraging and stressful at times.


----------



## bluestars

Im from the uk too linny. :D you in scotland england wales ireland? 

Sounds good that its all for the reproducing nina hehe even if it comes from the taxes! Its worth it! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

It is worth it, but for people who have fertility problems it's hard to deal with all the "make baby now".


----------



## bluestars

Yeah it will be. You stay in canada now right ? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

No, I don't think we'll be going there for a while now.


----------



## bluestars

Aww I didn't know you where in Israel ! Where have I been hehe. Woops! I don't know where I got Canada from! :dohh::haha:

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

No, you got it from somewhere! LOL, I'm originally from Canada, we moved here when I was 11 :)


----------



## bluestars

Aww. Well I don't feel so silly now hehe! 

What time is it over there? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Almost 11:30. There's still a lot more of the day left :(


----------



## bluestars

Aww noo :( hope works not too long for you today! 

Doc phoned back yesterday and told me to come off all meds and I DONT have pcos.... Or so he thinks. So came off meds and back to the old fashioned BDing like bunnies haha! (Still no full notes that was based on previous hormone checks. He thinks the consultant got it wrong hence why he's sending me to a real specialist next time). It kind of makes me feel a lot better that he thinks the pcos (if there is any) shouldn't stand in my way... Says I should be fertile as the rest... 

Have you tested yet? Any more symptom spotting today? Xxx


----------



## Nina83

That's so strange they would lose your medical documents :s
It's good to know he doesn't think you have pcos, and I'm so happy you'll be checking progesterone again this month. It was probably a one time thing!
You're off the coast of Ireland? 


I did test yesterday- negative. But 8dpo is early!
I am a bit bloated, breasts hurt every now and then, and my stretch marks on my breasts were much more visible. even DH said it. Might just mean I'm getting fat. I put on a couple of pounds this year :blush:
cervix is VERY high and quite soft. CM creamyish.


----------



## bluestars

Doc said there not lost they just haven't all been sent from my old surgery. Yeah the little island I live sit above Ireland but it's a part of Scotland.

They are promising signs! And 8dpo is still really early! A couple of pounds isn't that bad. I'm sure if put a stone or two on lately haha! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Nina - I guess that's a bit of a mixed bag then, good that you get help and support , but contend with the pressure of family/fertility oriented society. There's a theory knocking about women prone to miscarriages are more fertile, as in, their eggs just go ahead and develop when other women would have had a period right away....if that's part of the issue then it would seem to be a matter of timing...though that's a cold comfort really when you lose the one you wanted. X 

Bluestars - excellent! i'm in scotland (glasgow to be precise). Where are you? It's good that your doc thinks the pcos isn't an issue! And that you're seeing a hotshot about it! 

Today did another OPK at same time as yesterday and is a LOT lighter than yesterdays, so I *think* if OV happened it happened a few days ago and i'm now on the slide into AF, boobs loads better today but nipples (sorry tmi!) are still sensitive. Glad most of the pain is over!


----------



## Linnypops

Nina me too - few lbs! 8dpo would be super early to get a pos, even so the signs sound good to me.

Blue ah! Are you on islay or something?


----------



## bluestars

I used to stay in Glasgow. I'm on one of the wee islands off of Scotland. Haha did you guys skip BDing ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I love it here! Love the islands too....i'm originally from near liverpool though. 
Nah, we totally bd'd heh...but at random times, no idea of i even O'd. I had twinges in ovaries, sore boobs, EWCM, crying fits, the works, all spread over 2 weeks though (longest ovulation ever?). So it's the luck of the draw, but I sort of want it to have a good clean out heh.


----------



## bluestars

I know what you mean! 
Have you ever been to any of the islands? 
Have you got any kids? Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Not really, i've been to the island with the town of millport...not sure if the island is actually millport. I used to live on a hill directly across from arran so i saw a lot of it, but never went (it's an odd one that) but i hope to get out to some of them soon! 

No, I have no kids but i'm blessed in that I have a niece who i can honestly say i love as though she's my own - she lives with my mum atm as both of her parents (one of which was my brother) died when she was very small. Her story is heartbreaking but she is a wonderful kid. Love her to bits. I have a step son too....And you? X


----------



## bluestars

No I live on tiree. 

Aww poor soul loosing her parents soo young!
No no other children either. Xxx


----------



## gloria33

Hello ladies.. I would like to join in..

I had a m/c in sept and a d&c shortly after we have been trying since 2007 in breaks and since 2011 till date has been an ongoing effort and in aug was my 1st bfp.

we are trying thru ivf (donor eggs).


----------



## bluestars

Gloria I'm sorry for you loss honey and your struggles! You are welcome sorry we are meeting under these circumstances! :hug: 

Where are you in your process just now mrs?
Xxx


----------



## gloria33

bluestars said:


> Gloria I'm sorry for you loss honey and your struggles! You are welcome sorry we are meeting under these circumstances! :hug:
> 
> Where are you in your process just now mrs?
> Xxx

hi bluestars, I am are currently waiting for af.. and then asa the clinic advises will good ahead. 

Me and DH discussed with the clinic on the probability of delay due to the mc the clinic said advised not until nov :growlmad:. This time it will be an FET for us.


----------



## Nina83

GHA. I just made a really stupid mistake and made a fool of myself at work :-/
There's kind of a competition between us and the HQ in the US, so everyone in my office just laughed it off. But I just want to bury myself somewhere! Argh. So glad todays over!


----------



## Nina83

gloria33 said:


> Hello ladies.. I would like to join in..
> 
> I had a m/c in sept and a d&c shortly after we have been trying since 2007 in breaks and since 2011 till date has been an ongoing effort and in aug was my 1st bfp.
> 
> we are trying thru ivf (donor eggs).

Hi Gloria,
I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:
You guys have been through so much. I know you'll find support here, there's a bunch of wonderful women here.
I hate seeing new faces here :(


----------



## bluestars

What happened nina? Can you laugh it off too? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, it's been busy in here. Lots to catch up on!

LL, Your chart is looking good! I hope those "signs" are good ones :) Thanks for the congrats :) I didn't realise that 13 weeks was second tri, lol. I actually was wondering the other day when second tri was, everything I read seems to be different. Sometimes I see 13 weeks, sometimes 14 weeks, and the book my doctor gave me says 15 weeks. No, I didn't buy maternity clothes, just regular clothes for now (just a bit looser). I feel kinda weird about going into a maternity store already... silly I know. 

Blue, I'm glad to hear the doctor doesn't think you have PCOS and that your previous hormone checks were okay. Hopefully he's right and you'll get good news this month and will have no reason to go to another specialist :)
Yeah, it probably won't sink in for a while. I came home from work yesterday and hubby proudly announced that he had "found" our stroller, lol. Now I'm wondering if he's been scheming with my mother, lol.... wouldn't be the first time that's happened.

Nina, your chart is really looking good! Symptoms sound good too. That's great that your healthcare covers fertility treatments, I hope you won't need it though :) I wouldn't feel bad about 2 lbs, I've gained a few in the last year myself as well

Linny, glad you've got some indication of where you are in your cycle, it's so confusing after m/c!

Gloria, so sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like you've been through a lot over the last few years! You are, of course, welcome to join in :) It's a lovely, supportive group of ladies.


----------



## bluestars

I took over 12 weeks was me out of the first trimester haha! Sooner the better ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies. Well, I'm stumped I just started bleeding, or I think it is .... It's kind of mid brown. It's only been 20 days since the start of mc though. I'm normally a regular cycle of 28. Is this normalish for after mc. I was expecting to wait at least 4 weeks!


----------



## Nina83

It's fine! My AF came 24 days after both D&C and MC. I was super surprised- I expected to wait a while. Mine actually started spotting at about 21ish days and then on day 24 AF hit.


----------



## Literati_Love

*Nina *- That is really nice that Israel is so supportive of families, but I can definitely see how there'd be added pressure if you have troubles. Very nice about "free" fertility treatments, though. Fertility treatments aren't covered here, so I know I'd never be able to afford IVF if I needed it. I also for some reason had no idea you lived in Israel. I do remember you saying you used to live in Canada though. That is really cool! 

If you look at our charts, our 7 dpo and 8dpo temps are exactly the same! We really are cycle buddies this time. ;) 

Sorry about your BFN, but definitely too early to get a BFP! When will you test again? Also - I've put on a couple pounds as well (just since the m/c). I don't think it was even pregnancy weight - just from stress-eating. Sigh! 

Sorry you embarrassed yourself at work. I hate when I do that. But I am sure everyone will forget about it so no need to worry! 

*Blue -* Yay, I'm glad you probably don't have PCOS. Too bad you've received some conflicting information. Hopefully everything is great now! 

*Linny* - Congrats! That's great if Ov already happened. Hopefully you covered all your bases. That is SO sad about your niece, but I am glad she has you and your mom to love her as if she were your own. 


*Gloria - *Very sorry about your m/c. :( Sounds like it has been a very long process for you. I hope the IVF works this time! 


*Lindsay *- Yes, different places vary from 12-14 weeks being 2nd trimester (although I've never heard of 15)! I think here most people stick to 13 weeks. So feel good that you are considered 2nd trimester at least by some. ;)

That's exciting your hubby found a stroller! I really hope you can dive right in and get excited about baby things soon. It makes me sad to see you so disconnected from it. 

*AFM *- I am 8 DPO and craving all things salty/acidic and carby (dill pickle chips, dill pickles, italian bread dipped in oil & vinegar, and pasta)! This is nothing unusual for me during PMS, but I can't help but notice that the first time I craved dill pickle chips was when I was pregnant. I know I'm just being stupid though. :blush: This made me think - *Lindsay*, have you had any preggo cravings yet?

*Aleeah* - It's officially October and we're all going to be wondering about your appointment every day now since you didn't tell us the date. ;) So excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Linnypops

Gloria - Sorry to hear of your loss, it's really hard - and waiting till Nov I can see is frustrating - from the article i once read - FET is a safer and more effective route? That's good news! I can dig up the link if you like but i'm guessing you may know this. X

Lindsay - Yeah it's good to know where i stand ...second tri! That's brilliant! congrats X

Nina - Ahh! Thanks love, you've put my mind at rest. It is just light atm, only when i wipe. So expecting the proper business soon. Your chart says 10dpo - are you poas soon? 

Literati - Yep, she's a real wonder. And AF has begun, so i'm beginning to feel a bit more normal! Have you tested yet? x


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, I think it would be more than OK if you put on a few pounds! You've got a bun in the oven! ;)
Mine has been emotional eating + pregnancy weight. I know you don't gain in the beginning, but I did eat MORE. My eating habits are horrid to begin with, so I started eating properly. I gained weight, like I was supposed to, and then bam. Emotional eating took over from there, plus add on the fact that I had no desire whatsoever to pick myself off the couch.

We are lucky we have great health care, but other than that, we pretty much get nothing else from the country/government. The grass is always greener on the other side :(

I did POAS- nada. 
I feel like crap today. I have a dull pressure on my right side, limbs are all achey, cervix is sky high and from what I make out of it- softish. CM milky.
I just feel out. Don't know if I should POAS this evening or wait it out.

LL- are you testing or waiting?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bluestars

I don't think your out nina is high and creamy not all good signs! Your still really early I think you should wait till cd 10 to start testing. 

In pregnancy I done the opposite I lost nearly 4 stone in like 3 weeks near the end! I
L be glad to gain the next time. 


I'm plodding along in my cycle... Cd 8 today... Might start BDing tonight.. Then every other day will I get a pos ... Not sure. Had very raunchy dreams last night :blush: think my body's telling me I'm in need :winkwink::haha:

Apart from that I have been chasing cows and trying to catch my mad dog lol... Beats being stuck in haha! The life of a farmers 'wife' haahaa. 

How's everyone else? 

:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Gloria - I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to this wonderful group.

Linny - I'm glad your niece has such wonderful family to care for her. Yay for AF! It's so weird when we say that. 

Nina and Literati - Fingers crossed for you both! I'm so hoping to see some pretty BFPs in the next few days!

Blue - Lol! Sounds like you need to move some of that cow chasing energy inside. :haha:

Lindsay - No need to feel weird about going into a maternity store already. I'm glad you have some more comfortable clothes. So cute your DH found a stroller...and that he conspires with your mom.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, that's good that AF is on her way (it's not very often I say that!), that way you know where you stand and can start fresh :) The first regular cycle after m/c was the lucky one for me, so hopefully it will be the same for you!

LL and Blue, well I like the sound of 12 or 13 or even 14 weeks being second tri, lol. Yeah, the only place I've seen 15 weeks is in the book of information the OB gave me. It's got lots of good info, but made me rather depressed to think that I'd have to wait until 15 weeks to be considered second trimester, lol.

LL, lets hope that the cravings are a good sign :) Your chart looks good! When are you planning to test? I've had a few cravings here and there, the weirdest one was root beer (since I don't normally like it). Other than that I've been craving fruit, and carby things, and have a lot more of a sweet tooth than normal (I don't normally go for sweet things, salty is usually my weakness, lol). I am very happy about this pregnancy, it just doesn't feel "real" yet.... almost like it's too good to be true... which is why I think I'm feeling funny about looking into prenatal classes, etc. Everyone who knows has been very excited for me, so I'm hoping their excitement will rub off. 

Nina, the few pounds were gained before the pregnancy, lol, not the good kind. I will be quite happy if the scale has gone up by my next doctors appointment though :) Your chart is looking really good hun, it's still quite early so hopefully in another day or 2 you'll have 2 lines :)

Blue, sounds like a good BD plan :) especially if you're having "raunchy dreams", lol, your OH will probably be happy about that. Are you really chasing cows?

Crys, how are you doing today?

Aleeah, I am also waiting to hear about your appointment when you come back :)

As for me, not much new. Still having weird pains here and there, the seem to be worse at night when I wake up and my bladder is really full. I may call the doctor today and just let them know so they can tell me if it's something I should be worried about or not.


----------



## gloria33

Linnypops said:


> Gloria - Sorry to hear of your loss, it's really hard - and waiting till Nov I can see is frustrating - from the article i once read - FET is a safer and more effective route? That's good news! I can dig up the link if you like but i'm guessing you may know this. X
> 
> Lindsay - Yeah it's good to know where i stand ...second tri! That's brilliant! congrats X
> 
> Nina - Ahh! Thanks love, you've put my mind at rest. It is just light atm, only when i wipe. So expecting the proper business soon. Your chart says 10dpo - are you poas soon?
> 
> Literati - Yep, she's a real wonder. And AF has begun, so i'm beginning to feel a bit more normal! Have you tested yet? x

Hi linny, Thanks. 

I have tried 2 ivfs both were fresh transfer one was with my own eggs and the last one was with donors.. I have read alot about FETs but in most cases its recommended so as the retrieval is a very stressful process and 2 days after retrieval is the ET. In my case using donor eggs was not stressful but now i do worry as i wonder if it will work should i do a 5d instead of the same 3day etc.. Im waiting AF once it arrives will see the clinic and want to go ahead with the earliest possible... soo anxious!!


----------



## gloria33

Lindsay109 said:


> Linny, that's good that AF is on her way (it's not very often I say that!), that way you know where you stand and can start fresh :) The first regular cycle after m/c was the lucky one for me, so hopefully it will be the same for you!
> 
> LL and Blue, well I like the sound of 12 or 13 or even 14 weeks being second tri, lol. Yeah, the only place I've seen 15 weeks is in the book of information the OB gave me. It's got lots of good info, but made me rather depressed to think that I'd have to wait until 15 weeks to be considered second trimester, lol.
> 
> LL, lets hope that the cravings are a good sign :) Your chart looks good! When are you planning to test? I've had a few cravings here and there, the weirdest one was root beer (since I don't normally like it). Other than that I've been craving fruit, and carby things, and have a lot more of a sweet tooth than normal (I don't normally go for sweet things, salty is usually my weakness, lol). I am very happy about this pregnancy, it just doesn't feel "real" yet.... almost like it's too good to be true... which is why I think I'm feeling funny about looking into prenatal classes, etc. Everyone who knows has been very excited for me, so I'm hoping their excitement will rub off.
> 
> Nina, the few pounds were gained before the pregnancy, lol, not the good kind. I will be quite happy if the scale has gone up by my next doctors appointment though :) Your chart is looking really good hun, it's still quite early so hopefully in another day or 2 you'll have 2 lines :)
> 
> Blue, sounds like a good BD plan :) especially if you're having "raunchy dreams", lol, your OH will probably be happy about that. Are you really chasing cows?
> 
> Crys, how are you doing today?
> 
> Aleeah, I am also waiting to hear about your appointment when you come back :)
> 
> As for me, not much new. Still having weird pains here and there, the seem to be worse at night when I wake up and my bladder is really full. I may call the doctor today and just let them know so they can tell me if it's something I should be worried about or not.

Hi linsay pray you feel better soon..


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks Gloria. Excuse my ignorance, but what does FET stand for? I am not familiar with the IVF acronyms. I really hope they can get you in asap for your next round!


----------



## gloria33

Lindsay109 said:


> Thanks Gloria. Excuse my ignorance, but what does FET stand for? I am not familiar with the IVF acronyms. I really hope they can get you in asap for your next round!

 Thanks lidsay..:hugs: FET is Frozen embryo transfer.


----------



## bluestars

I didn't know what it stood for either! Glad someone asked! Hehe :blush:

Yeh I really really was chasing cows! They scare me a little I like the sheep better if the come at me I have more of a chance haha! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

My grandmother always kept a stick with her to keep the cows off her. And if they crowded her, she would get right back on her tractor and come in. If they couldn't stay back from her, they had to wait for hay till the next time.


----------



## bluestars

Haha i just stick my man in front of me if they come too close! haha. He asks me to help him gather them which i do until they start walking towards me i run away... my man keeps telling me "stand your ground and teach them whos boss"...... erm..... no thank you i'll run thanks haha !! specially when young bully boy is out! xxx


----------



## crysshae

:rofl:


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - All your symptoms sound really promising. I don't know why you feel out! Your chart is downright impressive. I think it might be your month! 

Linny - No testing yet, nope! 

Lindsay - That's funny you've been going for sweeter things when you normally like salty. I normally have SUCH a sweet tooth and when I was preg last time, I couldn't stand sweet things and I only wanted salty/acidic foods! Today I craved dill pickle chips again so I made dh buy me some so I could eat at lunch! Buahah. I do hope it's a good sign as well. 

Sounds like a good idea to call your dr to set your mind at ease. Let us know what (s)he says! 

Blue - That definitely sounds like a good BD time. Sounds like you're gearing up for O with that increased BD-drive. ;) :winkwink:

Crys - How are you doing?

Since you all asked - I have not tested yet and I am waiting until I am 12DPO to test. That means Saturday is testing day! I can't wait! I want it really, really bad! 

I had a nightmare last night and woke dh up with my screaming! I rarely have nightmares so I am hoping the 'vivid dream' is a good sign! We'll see... :blush:


----------



## bluestars

Your charts lookung good for it lit! Roll on sunday! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I think I missed something... Blue, you live on a farm?!

I have never had this kind of rise in temps, so hoping this is it. DH asked me last night if I can tell by now and I told him yes, but I tested negative, and will probably wait until at least Saturday- 13dpo.


----------



## bluestars

Yep live on a farm. OH is a farmer and works in a garage. 

Temp rise looks great nina! Steadily rising! I have my fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss & Bluestars - heh. Cows can be a nightmare...I used to live just past a dairy farm, and one night after a particularly boozy night i stumbled across one in the path. It wouldn't move so i put my phone light on and started waving it about screaming. it didn't work. I had to phone my bf at the time and get him to come down and sort it out. poor cow

LL - just 2 more sleeps then! 

Nina - So, because i'm a newbs - temp should drop approaching af? Well that is a good sign! Roll on saturday!

AF just arrived properly today, and it's raining buckets outside...now i just need some johnny cash to complete the misery scene..heh. Not really, glad to start a fresh new cycle


----------



## Nina83

Oh, Love Johnny Cash!
I've got hands, and I've got hands, let's get together and use those hands...
But I liked June Carter better in the movie ;) She sure was beautiful though, both were!

AF is a good sign, bittersweet, but it means things are starting over. 

My parents used to milk cows, hehe. My Dad STUNK. I'm both terrified of them and feel incredibly sorry for them. The cows, not my parents ;)

Temps drop before AF, but mine usually drop the day of or the day before. I am crossing my fingers. Plus, my boobs have started to show signs of life. They actually hurt today. Maybe it's my new amazing push up bra that's suffocating them, or maybe it's a peanut just trying to say hi?

LL- Saturday is just 2 days away!!! This is so exciting and neat we're really buddies!


----------



## bluestars

Haha we don't milk ours ! And my OH does stink sometimes but he showers a lot haha! 

Nina woohoo for sore boobies haha!

Linny AF is never fun or a nice thing in the way you always feel soo crappy. But like nina said its a new beginning! I was an emotional wreck flat couple of periods because it reminded me of the beginning of my labour! But these girls remind me we are always one AF closer to your take home baby! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- that sounds like such a nice life on the farm! I am definitely a city girl, but DH grew up on a farm and absolutely loved it...although it was very hard work! 

Nina- your temps truly are amazing this month. It MUST be your BFP month. I can't see any reason for your temps to be so high when they aren't otherwise unless you're sick! 
It really is amazing we're true cycle buddies and so exciting we're both testing on Saturday. Of course, I'll only be 12dpo so hopefully it would show up still for me! My temps are not as impressive but it is still a steady chart and I may have checked and the avg temps for the TWW so far are the same as my BFP month. Not that I'm obsessing or anything. :p I'm actually in terrible PMS and feel like screaming every time someone look at me... So likely AF is on her way. :( 
Last month my temps dropped the day before AF but no idea if that's normal since I've never temped on that day on a BFN month before. 
Linny- sorry about AF but I hope you can embrace the fresh start! Good luck this month!


----------



## Linnypops

Nina - Love me some johnny cash too. I discovered it bc my old neighbour played it loud, every sunday morning without fail. So, according to your chart your temps are continuing to rise! That's great then!

Bluestars - too true! I do feel more my normal self now. *something's* happening, a cycle's beginning. So, it's good


----------



## bluestars

Glad your feeling ok Linny! :hug:

I can't wait for your two testing day! 

Farm life is generally good haha. Bad at lambing and calving for pregnant ladies though. There's something that can cause miscarry or illness so you have to keep real clear and be really strict on not touching anything that has been in contact with sheep lambs calves and cows... Sad really I love the lambs!! Xxj


----------



## Literati_Love

Ooh that's so interesting and I didn't know that! Knowing me, I would just be happy it would be an excuse to do less work. :haha: lambs are so cute though So I am sure it would be hard to be away from them! 

Well, I either have baby brain or it is just "PMS brain" from the progesterone. I have been saying all the wrong words for the last few days and unable to ever figure out the words I mean. And just now I had a major ditzy moment at work and printed out the totally wrong month's reports and was attaching them to my paperwork and just kept thinking, "oh, that's weird that it has August on it. Must be a weird fluke. Hmm... Weird! Both those people don't even work here anymore. These reports must be really behind... Oh well!" It took me several minutes to finally figure out what I did! :haha:


----------



## Nina83

So, guys, I have a question.
This cramping started this afternoon. Up until then I had AF cramps on and off.
From noon, my left side has been absolutely aching. 
If you take the pelvic bone, and move it inwards and slightly down, that's where it hurts. It comes and goes, but comes more than goes. It sometimes burns up all of a sudden. I've been with my hands on my side pretty much the whole evening.
I think it's a bit similar to what I had my first pregnancy, but then it was on my right side. And if this is the same, and I ovulated on my right side, why would it be hurting on my left?
I did POAS, but disregarding it because whatever it was showed up later than 15 minutes. 
Any ideas? It hurts :(


----------



## Literati_Love

I don't know what that could be, Nina, but I don't think it would matter what side you ovulated on. I got weird pains on different sides when I was pregnant. Everything gets affected by the uterus growing! It sucks you are in pain, but I think it may be a good sign! I think I may have felt that pain before but only very briefly...not so much like you are describing! I really think you are pregnant this month! And if a line showed up after 15 minutes, that may just mean you'll get your true BFP tomorrow! Omg! So excited for you! And sorry I can't help much on your strange pain front!


----------



## Literati_Love

Well...I was bad. :wacko: I woke up from a nap and was really bored and curious and couldn't stop myself from POAS (I tell you - having those ICs is dangerous!). BFN. :growlmad: I know I am only 10 DPO and this was the most diluted urine sample I could possibly use, but I still feel like I'm definitely out now. :( :cry: I want it so bad.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, the cow stories made me laugh :haha: I'm not sure what I'd do if a bunch of cows were walking towards me... I'd probably run too, lol. My hubby also has a farming background, our long term plan is to move out of the city on to some land and he will do some farming.

LL, don't consider yourself out! BFN at 10 dpo with afternoon urine is kinda to be expected. Your symptoms all sound good, and it's still very early days. Try again in a day or 2 first thing in the morning. Yes, interesting how cravings can be so different... I'm actually finding I'm kinda put off by things that are salty, they taste TOO salty to me. The most annoying part has been the food aversions. I usually really enjoy food but these days nothing really appeals, even though I'm hungry. The worst part of the day is when hubby asks what I want for dinner, lol, I hate that question! I ended up not calling the doctor because the pains went away again and it's back to just a dull achy feeling when I change positions or walk around a lot... which from what I've read, is growing pains.

Nina, I'm hoping you're not counting yourself out yet either, your chart looks amazing! I think nice level temps like that (especially if it's not your norm) are a really good sign. I'm looking forward to hearing more testing news on the weekend :) I'm not sure about the strange pains either.... if you thought you ovulated from the left I'd think corpus luteum cyst, but since you didn't :shrug: Hopefully it's a good sign.

Linny, yay for a fresh cycle and a fresh start :) I found that I felt much better (emotionally) after the first AF.


----------



## Linnypops

Nina - oh my first bfp did that - didn't show up properly till after 15 mins - I did it with gallon-of-tea afternoon urine....The second showed up right away. Where you're saying seems to be below where i've generally thought the ovaries were..is that right? I had all kinds of shooting pains, but mostly only ever as strong as AF....would you say it's less than or as bad as them? I'm just wondering if it's unusual levels of pain for you? Could just give your doc a quick call if it's not gone, and put a warm compress on there till then?


Blue - Lambs are lovely, my favourite sight of springtime.

LL - hehe, it's late in the week, you can't be expected to know what month it is! :) Also, 10dpo doesn't mean you're out! x


----------



## Nina83

The pain was gone this morning. DH wanted to take me to the ER last night because I said the pain was 6-7. He's a hypochondriac!
I didn't POAS again this morning. It's not like there was a definite line there, just something, and because it came up after the time, who knows. Temps took a slight dip, but my temps are always wonky so I guess it's up to tomorrows temps.

LL, you're not out! I know it's so easy to say because it's true, but hard to actually get when it's you. I know a BFN always makes me feel like I'm out, even when I test at 6dpo :/ You're not out until AF shows, until then anything could happen.

Linny, I'm usually pretty good with pain, but I wonder if in the past year I've gone wussy ;) Like I said, I would have put it around 8 for pain, but lied to DH because he would have dragged me to the ER if I had told him the truth. 
I also think there's some pain I can take better when it's in a certain spot. Does that make sense? 
With my second BFP, the positive always came up after 20 or so minutes. I hate the damn IC.

Blue, I did not know that about lambs and calves! They're so darn cute :)


----------



## Nina83

Someone posted this on FB and I wanted to share. Watch out, it's really sad. I'm only half way through it, I need to take breaks.

A saying goodbye fil/every baby matters


----------



## bluestars

Nina I got some real bad pains when I was pregnant and they where on and off. I ended going to Hospital and they told me that it was just my womb changing shape and growing and preparing for baby. Warm Baths helped me. Your not out still have my fingers crossed and hopes up for you!

LL- and you! Your not out 10dpo is early. But I know how your feeling it's soo frustrating waiting ! 2 more days and test again with first morning urine! 

Linds -when's your scan ? 

Aleeah- have you had appt yet or is it soon? Hope you are well!

Crys- how are you doing ? Any more spontaneous trips? 

Linny- lambs are my fav part of spring also!

How's everyone else? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Nina - that's such a great video! Very sad, but really well done. RE: the pain, if it's gone then - that's a good sign. Anything bad i doubt would just let up? I do know what you mean about a certain spot, the areas around my ovaries i'm really sensitive about. The left side always feels a bit more sensitive for some reason. Good luck for the rest of the day without pain. And poas tomorrow! x


----------



## bluestars

Man nina that video had me in a bubbling mess! But it's such a nice video!

:hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay- that's neat you want to move to a farm someday. Dh's dream is to move to an acreage someday, and it would be nice, but I know truthfully we will never be able to afford it and I also prefer the convenience of the city. If it were 10 years down the road and I were a SAHM and it were less than 20 min from the city I think it would be nice. 

I'm glad your weird pains have subsided to a dull ache. That sucks about your food aversions! I am surprised those haven't gone away yet! I do hope you regain your love for food soon. I agree food is just such a wonderful pleasure in life. I know what you mean on things tasting "too salty" because when I didn't have my sweet tooth during pregnancy, work bought me my Favourite cupcakes from my favourite bakery and I almost gagged the entire time I was eating it because it felt so sickeningly sweet to me! 

Nina- wow, and 8 on the pain scale is pretty major! But you may be right that your scale is a bit different from others'. Regardless, if it feels that severe to you then it is a big deal. I would ask your dr next time you see him, since that is a lot of pain for seemingly no reason! I am glad it went away though.

AFM- 
Thanks everyone for the encouragement about the BFN but I'm not too hopeful. :( My temps went pretty high this AM and I got so excited that I tested with FMU. It was a stark white BFN again. :( I think most people at least get a squinter by 11 DPO. I want to still be hopeful, but I should probably face the facts. At least with my temps good this month it probably means I have lots of healthy progesterone for next month. 

Nina- are you sure you're not testing today? ;)
I am at work so I'll check the video out later!


----------



## bluestars

Sorry for neg lit. That's rubbish. I always feel the same when I see the stark one line! Chart really does look good though! 

I heard from Nat today. She has decided to stop trying. She wants to start working again. She was asking for all of you ladies. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, blue. Oh wow! Sad that she wants to stop trying. Was she a SAHM before? But we all know what happens when people stop trying... ;) 
Thanks for the update and be sure to say hi from us!!! Hope she is doing well.


----------



## Nina83

LL, I used to think that, but I'm hearing more and more stories of women who have only gotten a positive on 14dpo! 
I also searched the FF chart galleries, with first -HPT on 12dpo and there are TONS!
Your temps looks good!

Blue, say hi to Nat! I hope she's doing well.


----------



## bluestars

Said hey from all you girls. I think she is a sahm just now. Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Nina, glad to hear the pain is gone this morning, I hope it stays that way! 

Blue, I don't have another one until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks. Seems like a long time but I guess I'm just lucky she booked me in for the early dating scan! The OB will try and find the heartbeat (she said with the doppler) at my next appointment on the 17th. So unless she decides to give me an impromptu ultrasound at her office again, I've got another 6 - 7 weeks to wait. Probably not long now until you ovulate right? Doing lots of BD? Hopefully there's a mammoth egg in your future :)

Oh, and say hi to Nat for me too :) Hope she's doing well and happy with her decision.

LL, nah, don't give up yet! With my first bfp, I had bfn with fmu at 10 dpo and then figured I was out and didn't test again until 13 dpo because I had some weird cramps and was going out with friends that evening and I knew there would be alcohol involved. In any case, it was bfp, but fairly faint, so I don't think it would have showed up at 11 dpo. It was with an IC too. The food aversions are certainly better than they were, and some days are much better than others, but I'm still really off a few things... especially meat. I can do a couple bites and then :nope: 

Crys, Linny and Gloria how are you ladies doing today?

Aleeah, we miss you! Hope things are going well :)

Nina, that video is really nice but so sad :cry:


----------



## bluestars

Yeah think next week I'll o bd 10 today... Hopefully I o around 14 and not 17! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Lindsay, 20 weeks! That's just around the corner, you'll be halfway there by no time! 

The pain was gone this morning, but by mid afternoon started up again on my right side, a much easier pain, around 6 for real this time. I'm trying not to over think.
I might take a warm bath tonight, but seriously I try to avoid baths during the TWW. I know I'm probably just over reacting, but I can't stop thinking that maybe it was the baths that caused the MC in some way.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay- so exciting you'll get to hear the hb with the Doppler on the 17th!

That is good to know about when you got your BFP. I never tested early with mine so I have no idea what to expect! 

Blue- I do hope you don't take too long to ov! I know how tiring BDing can be. So excited for you this month! 

Nina- weird that the pain has returned but on the other side. I really hope it's BFP-related pain! Understandable that you try to avoid baths now, but just try to use a very comfortable temperature and I'm sure it will be fine. Alternatively, could you use a hot pack on the area? The heat would feel good and it wouldn't raise your internal temp up too much in just the one spot.


----------



## bluestars

Aww nina! I'd go see doc just I case if it ps not usual!! I was the same with baths mine were just warm never hot haha! 

Lit I think your more excited than me! Haha ... BDing all this time! Haha! 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

It's OH birthday on Wednesday... Extra BDing effort has to be made! :sleep: haha! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies hope you're all doing well. I was out last night dancing, bit of r and r! Feel better.

LL - Ah right yeah, high temps are caused by progesterone. So does that carry over into following cycles? Sorry for beginner questions, just interested to know as much as poss!

Nina- Hope the pain reduces again, or else - if bfp, go see the doc? I felt the same way - re hot bath. MC happened next morning after a bath i had to get out of due to high temp. Woke up in the morning with the most incredibly amount of sweat and heat over chest area (sorry tmi!). And here's more tmi, I also O'd the night before and felt painful convulsions running through my uterus for about 10 minutes. I won't be bathing, or O'ing next time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I don't think it exactly "carries over' but I think if I generally have high temps in the TWW I can probably assume I have good progesterone levels in the TWW. I don't think progesterone levels decide to be great one month, and bad the next, although I'm sure it could happen.


----------



## Literati_Love

Another stupid BFN this morning. :growlmad: I'm definitely out. Everyone is going to say it's still early and it could still show up, but I have a strong feeling that if I were pregnant, I would have a line already. I know I'm out, and I'm downright pissed at my left ovary for being infertile. I have ovulated from my left 3 months in a row now. I probably won't ovulate from my right for a year. This is stupid. We put every bit of effort in this month, even waking up in the middle of the night to BD! If that doesn't do it, what does? I give up!!!


----------



## bluestars

Lit I know exactly how you feel! It does get you so down! I've been trying 7 months now! 

I'm getting bad overly pain! On both side and I'm not due o for another 4 or five days! I have no idea what's going on. Anyone usually have pains sore on the run up to O? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I hear ya. :( 7 months is a long time. I am being a wimp with 2 months, but it just feels so long already. :hugs: I really hope this is your month. You shouldn't have to wait anymore.

That's too bad about your bad ovary pain! Hopefully that means you're gearing up for a mammoth egg (or maybe 2!?)! I do get ovulation pains for a couple days before O sometimes, but perhaps you are going to ovulate earlier than usual? Good luck!

AFM - I had a huge meltdown after I wrote that post. First yelled at dh and then dissolved into tears. I sat in the baby room and cried for quite some time, and then put myself back together again because we were meeting at a friend's house for a pot luck brunch. We ended up having a ton of fun and I haven't laughed so much in a long time. I'm glad I went out because it took my mind off things. If I'd stayed home to mope like I wanted to, I would have had a miserable day.

How is everyone else today? Any exciting weekend plans?


----------



## Lindsay109

How is everyone's weekend going? Any exciting plans?

Blue, hopefully you ovulate a little earlier this cycle :) I always get ovary pain leading up to O, it usually starts 2 or 3 days prior. 

Nina, that's too bad the pain has returned, but hopefully it's a good sign! Perhaps a hot shower instead of a bath? Have you tested again or are you waiting a little longer?

LL, sorry to hear about your BFN :( I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that it's still too early!

Linny, glad to hear you had a good night out :) 

I hope everyone else is doing well too!

Not much going on here. Having a birthday dinner with some friends tomorrow (my birthday is on wednesday... same as your OH blue) but besides that not much planned which is just fine with me as I'm still feeling pretty low energy.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, just saw your post after I posted mine. Sorry to hear you had a rough morning :hugs: but I'm really glad that you went out and had some fun. It's good to take your mind off things.

It's amazing how emotional this journey can be eh? When we first started ttc I thought I would be very relaxed about it, and wouldn't really care if it took us a while to get pregnant. That lasted all of about 1 month, lol. I think the fact that you can't really have any control over it is what made it so hard for me... you can do everything "right" and still no luck for no apparent reason. Hang in there hun! Your bfp is coming soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Ooh...that's nice that your birthday is Wednesday! Can I ask how old you're turning, or is that a secret? ;) I hope you have an enjoyable birthday dinner tomorrow. Sorry you're still so low energy. :wacko:

It really is so emotional! My 'relaxed approach' did not even last one month, but I'm not a relaxed person to begin with so that is no surprise. I never would have expected the TTC journey to be SO stressful and emotional, though...that's for sure! Thanks for the encouragement and I do hope you're right that I'll get my bfp soon. And I agree the fact that you have no control over whether you get pregnant or not makes it so hard. We do everything in our power, but it means nothing.


----------



## Nina83

Hi everyone!
Hope you all had a good weekend.
LL- I'm sorry about your meltdown :hugs: Glad you had a nice time afterwards though. Sometimes we all need a good meltdown.
It is stressful. Sometimes I just think that I really don't want to continue. It's draining me so much. I just think of how easier it might to be to just not try. Not NTNP- just saying to myself- whatever. I never thought it would be like this.
I'm starting to understand now how my DD is coming up. I was supposed to be holding my baby in about 1 month. I'm so far away from it all.

Blue- I start to get O pains about a week before O- crazy! It must be a mammoth egg. Are you getting tested again this month?

Lindsay- Happy birthday! October is a great month for a birthday, I don't know why, it just seems like the perfect month! DH has a birthday on the 19th. 

As for me...
Well, I also had a meltdown last night. like I said above- I'm almost ready to throw in the towel. I'm so tired. 
My chart is wack. Bleh. I feel pregnant some times, even though all signs say not, and then the opposite.
14dpo- cervix is high and firm, milky CM. what the hell body. I'm praying I'm one of those women who get a late BFP.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey everyone

LL - Since i've (over the last few days) been reading an insane amount of literature about TCM (chinese medicine) I discovered there's a bunch of acupressure points you can do on yourself, or DH can do, to improve blood flow to the ovaries - you might want to look into it if you think your left side isn't functioning as well as the right? Apparently, Acupuncture and acupressure are the only known practices to be able to do that. Meltdowns are par for the course really, it is a stressful situation to be in, especially afer loss. Well done for getting yourself back into a happier mood. Many people can't do that x

Lindsay - happy birthday for weds! 

Afm - Just been out to whole foods market to pick up supplements, i've stopped drinking alcohol and caffeine altogether (the caffeine quit has nearly ruined me) and DF is now growing me a tray of wheatgrass. I have been converted to an officially 'healthy' person. Oh, and i've ordered a bbt. Hope you're all enjoying your sundays! x


----------



## bluestars

Aww Waw linds that's funny! Hehe well I will hear how your birthday is on the time! Hehe! 

Lit and nina sorry for your meltdowns ! I'd be hugging you guys until yous laughed again! They are allowed especially in the tww! I had one haha didn't think I'd come out of it but I did. 

Hehe I love the wee baby on your ticker linds it's amazing how quick they grow babies! Hehe are you showing yet?

As for me I'm in a hell of a pain tonight! I don't know what's going on ! Was at a Christening which was lovely. oH is continuing the drinking I came home for a hot pack and a painkiller! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

Blue, I'm sorry you're in pain, you must be ovulating early this month- I hope it's a good sign!

Linny, with my previous acupuncturist- she really worked on my stress and difficulty with everyday coping. After 2 weeks I really started to feel better- it was amazing. I felt like it was easier to breath again. 
I like my current acupuncturist, but she's less- sensitive, or gentle. She mainly works on fertility, and I wish she'd do a bit more for my emotional well-being as well. I guess you can't get everything though ;)

Wheatgrass?! Good luck! I heard it's good for the guys to drink. What supplements did you pick up? I couldn't cut out caffeine, I really only drink it in coffee, and I figure 2 cups a day is fine. When I was pregnant I cut back to one. 

AFM- 15dpo and no sign whatsoever of AF. Even after DTD last night there was no trace of anything. Usually there is. Cervix is high and medium. I have a dull pressure around my uterus area, and during the night I woke up when sleeping on my side/tummy because it hurt. But I'm not bloated enough that sleeping on my tummy hurts. Weird.
DH said my breasts look much more "fuller" but they look the same to me.
I didn't POAS since Saturday, so I'm real proud of myself. I'm actually scared to.
I'm terrified. All I can imagine, if this is a BFP, is me crying uncontrollably from just being scared/sad... 
Ugh :(
So, adding this now... My coworker just came in and started told me her son was sick yesterday and she didn't sleep all night. And then said "let me tell you, sleep while" I couldn't take it anymore, cut her off and just told her I had another MC , and to think before she tells me anything, and that I would give the world to not be able to sleep through the night because of my baby, she just looked at me and mumbled, "well, I didn't..." trying to find an excuse, I was sure she was going to say something fucked up like you'll understand or don't take it so hard so I butted in again and told her to think twice before she mentions her kid around me again. I was shaking, she didn't even say sorry or anything about my second mc (she knew about the first). Ugh the Bitch. I'm having a really hard time with her. I made her a quilt for her baby and she didn't even say thank you or anything. What a waste. I feel so dumb for thinking she'd appreciate it.

On a much happier note- I'm buying a shitload of winter stuff for myself from Anthropologie. Hey, I deserve it ;)
I'm getting this... https://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/28968998_049_b?$product410x615$

And this...
https://resources.shopstyle.com/mim/0d/e7/0de7cfe8909a5b961f38248954d7120c.jpg


----------



## bluestars

Well good on you mrs! Well done for setting her straight! I hope she is really embarrassed with herself and thinks how lucky she Is to have what she's got! B*tch! 

And I love what you have bought! Think you deserve it ! Hehe

How are you feeling today? 

How is everyone else today? 
Lit has AF showed up yet ? Xxxx


----------



## Nina83

Thanks Blue, but she's so self centered she probably feels like I did something wrong. Afterwards she went out for a long talk with another girl and I know she blabbed about me. The thing is that girl also had 2 losses but is quite unsympathetic. So who know what's going on. I have to work with her though, might be rough :(

How are you? Are you still getting O pains?

It's so quiet lately!


----------



## bluestars

Yeah it could be a bit rough. But if it gets too uncomfortable you could maybe talk to her and say why you said it and maybe she will be a bit more understanding (unlikely) but it might be worth a try haha ! 

O pains have settled down a little. My temp had a bit drop this morning and I got a peak on o test! So gonna try get other half to come home for lunch ;) hehehe ! I can't believe how sore they o pains where yesterday! And the day before. If I haven't o'd this month then someone is playing a really bad joke on me! It was absolutely agony on both side! I was radiating down now legs! Has that ever happened to you ?

It is very quiet ! I wonder how Aleeah is doing!

Crys how are you doing ? 

:flower:


----------



## Nina83

I never got it radiating down my legs, but it got much worse than AF pains. 
I usually just put my hands on that spot and sent good thoughts to that area.
Sounds like O is near! Go get that egg! :dust:

I just feel alone at work. When I talk about my MC I feel like people think I'm fishing for sympathy.


----------



## bluestars

I think it's support you need not sympathy! Are you not close to anyone in the office? 

Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Nina - Well, from what i've read (reading Randine Lewis) TCM works on the whole person and that would certainyl include aspects like stress, emotional wellbeing as it's intimately linked to our hormonal system. I would say, in lieu of your acupuncturist taking care of stress/emotions etc - the best thing is meditation and breathing excercises. I used to do it years ago and it was an utter god send (I stopped after moving, just slipped out of the habit). It eventually went well beyond making me less stressed and was probably the happiest period of my life, despite actually my life itself being awful. Terrible job, terrible relationship, awful grief. Yep, even with all that, hands down that is the best place i've been emotionally. I'm going to start again soon. 

As for your co-worker, I haven't had to put up with this, having been around no co-workers, and nor have i really told anyone about my mc. But, when my bro died I was working in an office and noticed that after the first few weeks of me going back everyone else effectively forgot what had happened. They'd still turn up at 5:30pm with a bunch of work and stressful deadlines and talk to me like it was any other day. If i ever got upset, they'd ask 'what's happened?' ...they had forgotten! Even my rubbish boyfriend at the time would ask that. For everyone else our grief might cause them to think for an hour or maybe even a few days, but after that - it is gone. And partly that happens because we are so good at putting up an efficient front, they forget because we're not continually sobbing, because we are actually handling it pretty well....so congratulations, because you are handling it well. You're not in a depressed heap, but i think you're right in making sure you keep it that way, reminding others that actually, things are going very well for them despite their complaints to the contrary. 

Also, those anthropologie tights are amazing!

Blue, congrats on the +!


----------



## Aleeah

I'm so sorry ladies I've been MIA for so long...:wacko: I really wanted a break from the website as I was driving myself mad with looking all sorts up and decided as this was a TTC break I should really use it as one. So I did but I did miss you all tonnes!!:hugs:

So I've tried to catch up but I'm missing loads! Hello to all the newbies, I'm so sorry you find yourselves here but these are a LOVELY group of ladies and I hope you all get BFPs real soon.

So as for me, appointment is Wednesday, I will of course keep you all posted.

Now can someone please update me!?:wacko::wacko::wacko:

xxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Nina - Your chart looks wonderful. What tests are you using?

LL - Sorry for the negative and downward trend in temps. :hugs:

Blue - Lovely temp dip today with a positive OPK. Looking great! Good luck!

Linny - Good luck with your healthy diet. Hope the caffeine withdrawal doesn't get you down too much. 

Lindsay - Listening to the heartbeat is so reassuring, even if you don't get an ultrasound. If I get to stay pregnant for longer than 5 weeks, I'm going to rent a Doppler, just to have that reassurance daily. 

Aleeah - I hope Wednesday is the beginning of answers for you. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. 

AFM - Not much going on. Same ole thing, different day. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Hey aleeah! We have miss you !

Good on you for taking a break !
How are you?

I dont think there has beenvany more :bfp: on her yet. However nina and lit are awaiting af ! Fingers crossed . A few melt downs here an there... And thats just from me ;). Only kidding!. I o'd today or tomorrow i cant remember if you o on the day of temp drop or the next day.... Either way ill be catching it hehe. 

What have you been doing ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nina - so sorry to hear about your meltdown. I feel like we always have our meltdowns at the same time. We are so in sync! Also, I am glad you said that to your coworker! I wish I were bold enough to tell off my co-worker who loves to flaunt that she's pregnant and I'm not despite knowing about my m/c. She doesn't sound like a nice person, and she probably did talk about you behind your back, but hopefully she will at least think twice about complaining about having children to you next time. If she is an awful person, that is her problem and you should not feel bad. I just hope she leaves you alone next time she wants to parade her selfishness around.
Cute clothes from Anthro! My sis is obsessed with that store. You deserve to treat yourself!
Your body sure seems to be indicating you're pregnant...but it sucks tests are saying otherwise. Good for you for not testing yesterday. When will you test again? Is AF due tomorrow? 

Blue - thanks! Sounds like with all your O pains and your temp dip that you definitely ovulated this month. Let's hope it is THE ONE! :) also I think I have had severe O pain like you described. This month I considered staying home one morning from work because mine hurt so bad I wanted to keel over! 

Linny- I absolutely love everything you said about how people forget about your grief and move on. That was brilliantly said. And I am so sorry that people treated you so insensitively after your brother died. :hugs: 

Aleeah- Welcome back! That is so exciting that your appt is Wed! I am glad you were able to take a much-needed break from here but we're so glad you are back. 

Crys - thanks. :hugs: 

AFM- AF showed up the second I got out of bed today. This was no surprise. The thing about testing early is I can mourn and mope and cry before AF arrives and then I am prepared for when it does. Now I have officially lost the chance of being in my 2nd trimester by Christmas, so now I have to worrying about miscarrying at Christmas time. Great. 

Linds - how are you doing? You are so far along! 

Good luck, nina!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, that's too bad you didn't have much luck with the 'relaxed approach' either, I'm not sure who does, lol. No, it's not a secret, I will be 32 on wednesday :) I'm so sorry to hear that AF showed up :hugs: Hang in there hun! I am constantly trying to remind myself that pregnancy works out more times than it doesn't, so I'm going to say the same to you... hopefully you'll be enjoying pregnancy (and lovely first trimester symptoms ;) ) by Christmas. What a lovely time to announce to family too, you could make little presents that they all have to open at the same time or something like that, lots of possibilities!

Nina, I also hope you are one of those people who will get a late bfp, your chart is still looking really good. When do you plan on testing again? I'm so sorry about your coworker, she sounds quite insensitive! Good for your for saying something, hopefully she'll stop with those kind of comments! Glad you did some shop-therapy! Nice choices! I love Anthropologie, we just got a store in Vancouver earlier this year... it's way more expensive than in the states though, so I don't go there.

Linny, good for you! I would recommend mixing the wheatgrass juice in with another type of juice.... it's not very tasty on it's own! 

Blue, sorry to hear you've had so much pain! I'm similar to Nina, ovulation pain is very often worse than AF pain for me. Hopefully it means there's a mammoth egg or 2 coming your way! Hope you're doing lots of BDing! As far as showing, I can tell, hubby can tell, and my sister and mother can tell, but I think for everyone else it probably just looks like I've gained a few lbs around the middle, lol. The bottom of my stomach is getting hard though, and sticking out a little more, which I think is my uterus. Not to mention I cannot do up my pants even though I still haven't gained any weight. I'm trying to decide how long I can go before I need to tell work... or anyone else for that matter, lol. 

Aleeah, welcome back! We missed you!! Good for you for taking a break, you probably needed it. I hope you get answers and a good plan on wednesday :)

Crys, I have considered renting a doppler, but am too worried I wouldn't be able to find the heartbeat and would completely panic myself, so just trying to wait it out and think positively between appointments. I think if I was going to rent one, I'd have to wait until just after an appointment, and then try, knowing the heartbeat was there earlier that day, lol. 

As for me, not much new except that I've been really really hungry the last couple days... I think my appetite is coming back!! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Linds- I am so glad your appetite is returning! Just in time for Thanksgiving and Christmas! And that is so cute how you are showing. If you are protruding that much and haven't gained any weight, it probably means you've lost a couple lbs elsewhere! I am so shocked you haven't told work or anyone else yet! At least your family knows! I'll have to tell work so early since they love to expose us to toxins apparently. I always thought I'd want to tell everyone the second I was 13 weeks but who knows... I may feel the same as you when the time comes. I really think you should cave and buy some maternity pants already. ;) you would be so much comfier! 
That is exciting you are turning 32! How was your birthday dinner last night? How long have you and your hubby been married? 
I am "only" 25 but I've always wanted to be a young mom so I feel old already! 
I am excited for you to hear the hb! And that is true about Christmas being a good time to tell family. If I get preg this month, I would be around 11 weeks at Christmas so I would probably feel comfortable announcing to my sister and her hubby at Christmas ( I would tell them if I had another m/c anyway). Here's hoping I can have a wonderful announcement by then.


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah! hi there! Looking stuff up was driving me mental too, so now i confine myself to here and a few books. x

Chryss - Glad things are still going well for you - just looked up a doppler, wow, that sounds great to reassure!

LL - Thanks love, looking back on it I completely understand why they did it. But at the time it was awful. Only one person truly enquired about it, and bizarelly she was the office 'mega-bitch', turns out she'd been nursing her dying father for years, and it meant enormous stress = bit of a hard arse in work. Sometimes people are surprising x

Lindsay - congrats on getting your appetite back! and thanks for the tip about wheatgrass!


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Linds- I am so glad your appetite is returning! Just in time for Thanksgiving and Christmas! And that is so cute how you are showing. If you are protruding that much and haven't gained any weight, it probably means you've lost a couple lbs elsewhere! I am so shocked you haven't told work or anyone else yet! At least your family knows! I'll have to tell work so early since they love to expose us to toxins apparently. I always thought I'd want to tell everyone the second I was 13 weeks but who knows... I may feel the same as you when the time comes. I really think you should cave and buy some maternity pants already. ;) you would be so much comfier!
> That is exciting you are turning 32! How was your birthday dinner last night? How long have you and your hubby been married?
> I am "only" 25 but I've always wanted to be a young mom so I feel old already!
> I am excited for you to hear the hb! And that is true about Christmas being a good time to tell family. If I get preg this month, I would be around 11 weeks at Christmas so I would probably feel comfortable announcing to my sister and her hubby at Christmas ( I would tell them if I had another m/c anyway). Here's hoping I can have a wonderful announcement by then.

Haha, I did buy maternity pants yesterday. Went out to look with hubby and tried them on and I was sold, lol. I have jeans again! We've told a few people, my immediate family and my grandmother, hubby's immediate family, and a couple close friends. I'm thinking I will probably tell work sometime after my next appointment if things are still going well. I'm the only one there who does paediatrics so not sure what we're going to do about coverage for the time I'm off... I think it'll take some planning. As for everyone else, I have no idea when I want to share the news... maybe in a few more weeks.

Birthday dinner last night was very nice :) Hubby and I have been married for 5 years (anniversary was in July). You shouldn't feel "old" at 25, lol. I feel "old" on this website, but most of my friends have recently had a baby, or do not have kids yet, so around them I don't feel "old", lol. How long have you been married?


----------



## bluestars

Linds I agree go get mat pants and be comfy! Haha! It will be an exciting announcement at Xmas time to all your friends and work. 

Linny what's the wheatgrass for? 

Lit I always said the same about being a 'younger mum' I'm 24 now and don't know where the time has gonna already! But we are all still young. I just thought I'd be a mum already to a small brood haha still feel 17!! 

:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay- great that you got maternity pants and can be comfy now! Our anniversary is July as well (23rd). We've only been married for 2 years. 

Blue - 24 is still very young! But time does sneak right up on you. It sucks having to give up certain notions like being a mom at a certain age.


----------



## Aleeah

It's nice to be back you lovely ladies! I feel like I'm home!!:hugs: 

I've been busy setting up a blog to be honest, it's not that interesting, just about me, myself and I so very self-centered!!:haha: I'm not normally self-centered, least I think not, just like writing about stuff. I'm not ready for you ladies to read it yet, it's a bit sad for now, as you can imagine nervous, apprehensive all of it at the moment but will certainly send you all a link when I'm ready and it's all happy again.:thumbup:

I was optimistic about the appointment tomorrow but decided to do a pregnancy test anyway (using afternoon urine), as think she'll ask if my tests have gone negative as I still haven't had AF since D&C and it still came up positive :nope:. I don't know what to make of it, as bar a few slip ups initially we've been careful (well started using the withdrawal method, sorry if that's TMI!) and now my heads all over the place. I can't be pregnant again but why aren't my hormones dropping?? I don't have any pain or bleeding and haven't had at all since the D&C...:cry:

*Bluestars* - Good to hear Operation Crimbo Baby Making is still in action! And good to hear you're on it so to speak!!:haha: Fingers and toes crossed for you missy :happydance: xxx

*Crysshae* - I'm so sorry again for your sad news :hugs:. I hope you're trying again? Whereabouts are you in your cycle? I really hope Christmas is full of a beautiful sticky bean for you xx

*LL* - I'm so sorry the stupid b*tch of a witch got you. But hey as long as you get a little wriggly baby in there before Christmas, it'll still be good right? I think being pregnant over Christmas no matter which trimester is the best, means you can eat as much cake etc as you like and only you and hubby know the happy little secret why :happydance:. 

*Linds* - It's so nice to hear your little tummy is showing:dance:!! I can't wait to see pics of a lovely big pregnant tummy on here! And the hunger's a good sign too. I know what you mean about not being sure about when to tell anyone, just tell them when you feel comfortable, as is the case most of the time with these things, chances are you'll tell one person and then the chinese whispers will start and everyone will know! So do it when you're ready to.

*Nina* - I'm sorry work haven't been very supportive but I still believe you're not out yet! Remember I've had really late BFPs too!! Fingers and toes and everything crossed for you hun [-o&lt; xxxx

So here's a pic of my very sad pg test....
 



Attached Files:







FRER 08-10-13.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah- that is a pretty dark line for so long after your d&c and the pull-out method is not very effective. Are you sure you aren't preg again? Maybe you should get them to do an hCG count tomorrow to see how much is left. 

Thanks, I do suppose it would be nice to be pregnant over Christmas, but I would be absolutely shattered if I had to grieve a loss over Christmas. My two fav months were always July and December and July has already been ruined now. I just want December to stay a happy month. 

So excited to hear about your appt tomorrow and I would LOVE to read your blog once you are ready to share it with us! 

AFM - AF is quite rotten this month. I was incredibly miserable all day yesterday. I feel slightly better today but I have cramps and am very grouchy from it. I really need a day off. Thankfully Monday is thanksgiving. 

Nina - I'm dying here - have you tested again yet!?


----------



## bluestars

I agree with lit! Maybe you are pregnant again! That look sole a VERY dark line ! Have you called doctors to see about bloods? 

When was your last AF ? 

Nothing new with me o pains have gone now. OH birthday tomorrow and I'm not organised at all haha so ... I'm running about like mad trying to get things organised haha! I can't believe that if I o'd yesterday then I'm in the two week wait already! I can't believe it I don't think I'm ready for this wait haha! It ant to be waiting for I still! Although I'd like to be done with BDing haha ! Tomorrow's a must unfortunately. This is the month I fell pregnant last year !! I hoping this is my super fertile month. Think it will be difficult though f I do fall pregnant at this stage as over Xmas and new year to be pregnant so early on will be hard! 


Nina have you tested ? 
Lit is your AF here yet? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Good luck at your appointment, Aleeah. That is a very dark test.... It's been over a month; right?

As for my cycle, I'm about 4-7 days before AF is due. I didn't chart this month, so I just have to count days. My cycles are usually 26-28 days long. 

Lindsay - Yay for maternity pants! 

Blue - Fingers crossed you've caught the egg!

Nina - I'm wondering too!

Hopefully all of us will have a take home baby BFP by Christmas.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- that's exciting about the birthday plans. What all are you doing for his birthday? That really sucks that BDing will be necessary for it. Bleh. TTC really makes the 'optional' dtd sessions really seem like a chore. 
I can't believe you are already in the TWW either! I do hope October is your amazingly fertile month as well. That would be nice to be pregnant Again by the time you were last year. Good luck! With that mammoth egg you have a good chance! 

I agree being in 1st tri over the holidays will be hard. 

Yes, AF started yesterday! :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - once AF starts do you still have to wait another month to try again?


----------



## Aleeah

So I'm going to say it as I see it, looks like the control line and the test line have switched to me!?:wacko: Maybe they put the test together incorrectly?? It's been 6 weeks since the D&C now, I definitely don't feel pregnant at all, boobs are the smallest they've been since I was about 12 years old!:haha: Which is a classic thing for me post miscarriage, they shrink and then bounce back out of nowhere. 

I'm so scared, I just wanted it to be negative so badly... xx:cry:


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - once AF starts do you still have to wait another month to try again?

Yes. I'm supposed to get my CD21 levels checked after my next AF. 

Aleeah - I don't think it's put together backwards. You still have enough hCG in your system that the test line grabs all the dye before it reaches the control.


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, that test looks very positive to me. At first I thought the test line was the light one, I didn't realize which way it was facing... but I agree with Crys, I think the test is indicating that you have a fair amount of hcg in your system. They'll probably send you for blood tests tomorrow. Did they follow your hcg to 0 or did they stop doing the tests when they saw it was trending down? In any case, if this is a new pregnancy, I really really really hope it's a nice healthy one!! 

I hope you do share your blog when you are ready :) 

LL, I really hope that December will be a very happy month for you. It's really too bad that after a loss we worry so much about another one, so much so that it makes you worry about things like this :hugs: I'm looking forward to the thanksgiving long weekend too :) 

Blue, I hope you caught that egg! I'm sorry you're worried about being pregnant (early on) over Christmas too :hugs: I am still hoping that we will all be pregnant with our sticky bfp's by December!

Crys, how are you holding out with waiting to try? 

Nina, any news???


----------



## Literati_Love

Unfortunate that when I first saw that we all wanted our sticky BFPs by Christmas, I thought that there was almost no chance I would not be pregnant by Christmas and my goal was to be pregnant on by October! Well, I was very wrong on that account, so I do hope I can at least make it by Christmas. 

Friends of ours started trying in August and I am worried she will get pregnant "first" (even though technically we got pregnant before they were even trying). As the months go by it seems more and more likely that she will! Sigh. Of course she deserves to get pregnant ASAP but I do too.  

Do you have lots of family gatherings this weekend, Lindsay?


----------



## bluestars

Going out for a massive dinner with friend on sat and me an OH are going out for lunch and then I made him a cake and stuff. We are rather laid back so we will take the day as we can. 

I would rather be pregnant for Xmas than not so I'm settled enough that if I am then I have to accept it and not worry to much! 

Roll on our Xmas babies!!! 

PMA all the way! 

Xxx


----------



## Nina83

I'm kind of depressed and taking some time out.
I'm getting bloods tomorrow, although I'm pretty sure it's a no go. Temps are dropping and cervix is hard, even though I know that's not reliable.
AF is no where in sight. I've never been this late. I have no idea what's going on with those HPT. I seriously don't trust them.

Aleeah, I hope this is a healthy new pregnancy for you. That looks pretty positive to me. <3 

Much love to you all, I'm stalking and keeping updated, just don't feel like sharing right now :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - that sounds like a fun way to celebrate! Your hubby is lucky to have such a great wife! 

I agree that I would WAY rather be pregnant and worried by Christmas than not. We can fight through the stress as long as it means a baby sooner! Have you calculated when you will be due if you're pregnant this month? I hope we can be bump buddies! 

Nina - so sorry you're feeling depressed. :hugs: If you are not pregnant, it could be stress keeping AF away. I hope your bloodwork sheds some light on the situation. In the mean time - don't give up! There is still a chance for you! It is encouraging that AF has not shown up and hopefully your BFP is just shy. If you are not pregnant, I am completely in your boat and feel very discouraged and down as well... But we at least will be together as cycle buddies again and you, blue and I can all be bump buddies! But I do very much hope you get your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## bluestars

Big hugs nina. Hope your ok ! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I know what you mean about being worried about others getting pregnant "first". It's so weird how our brains work. I have a very good friend (we grew up together) who started trying at the same time we did... for years we've talked about how we wanted to have babies at the same time, and in fact a few years ago we decided 2013 would be a good year, lol. Anyway, she got pregnant the first month trying (august) and I found it quite hard watching her pregnancy while we were not getting pregnant. She had her baby in May a few days before we found out about the m/c, and actually it took me a couple months before I felt strong enough to go over and visit. It's so strange because I was (and still am :) ) so very happy for her, but my emotions really got the better of me. Anyway, hopefully we will all have healthy, happy 2014 babies :) 

We're doing turkey dinner with my parents (and a bunch of family friends) on Saturday, and then DH's mom and boyfriend on Sunday so there will be lots of eating going on, lol. I'm glad I'm hungry again, wouldn't want to miss out on turkey! How about you? Do you have lots of gatherings going on too?

Blue, sounds like you've got a great plan for OH's birthday :) What kind of cake did you make?

Nina, sorry you're feeling that way :hugs: I'm going to keep my fingers crossed that you get a happy surprise tomorrow!


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, hopefully we can all put this sadness in the past and have healthy babies very soon. It is too bad you weren't able to have kids at the same time. It's so weird how you never think of factoring in miscarriages into the picture when planning for the future. My best friend and I want to have kids at the same time so we've always planned that I'd try for my second while she tries for her first. Now I know that that actually might be a bad idea and cause more hurt and pain if something goes wrong. At least your friend's baby will only be less than a year older than yours so they can still grow up together and be close friends. 

Normally I would have lots of celebrations this weekend, but my husband's family is away so it will just be a gathering on my side. I will probably spend both Sunday and Monday with my family since my sister and bro-in-law will be staying there and we don't see them super often since they live 7 hours Away. I believe my sis is making a pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## Aleeah

*Nina* - Good luck with the bloods today. I'm sorry you're feeling down but you will get there, you've been pregnant before and you'll be pregnant again. Have you anymore symptoms, no AF is surely a good sign, right? I do symapthise though, I can be late if I'm stressing about AF not arriving but only late by a day or two. Fingers crossed for you today xxx

*Blue* - Do share pics of the cake if you have any? I'm a sucker for cakes, LOVE them!! Would eat cake for 3 meals a day if I could (which I could!) but not sure my husband would let us remove the doors for me to get through if I did end up the size of a :mamafy:!! Hubby's birthday is a good excuse to get in that last bit of baby dancing and also to let some of the days of the two week wait fly by! I'm hoping it'll be a super fast one that rushes to your big fat positive this month.:thumbup:

*Crysshae* - I hadn't realised you were waiting until after AF. Good luck for soon then, sending you a huge tonne of sticky baby dust :hugs:xxx

*Lindsay* - I think we've all let our emotions get the better of us with our friends pregnancies. My friend announced she was pregnant 2 weeks after my first miscarriage this year, it was hard to hear, she didn't know about my miscarriage and I stupidely asked her if the baby was planned. It wasn't and I got so upset I blurted out about my miscarriage. I felt bad as soon as I said it, as I could see how sad she was for me and I felt terrible not being happy for her. It's ok now though, I see other people's babies as just that, theirs, not mine. She's just had a gorgeous little boy and I couldn't be more thrilled for her, lots of Auntie duty for me and I can't wait!!

In answering your question, they didn't follow the HCG down to zero but it went from 106 4 and a half weeks ago to 45.6 4 weeks ago. I also did a FRER test 3 weeks ago and it was really really faint. I don't know what it all means but I'm sure it's not a new pregnancy, don't know why but instinct says it's not.

*Literati* - Wow!! The pumpkin cheesecake sounds A-Mazing!!!:happydance: I want some! It's a bit of a trek just for cake but I bet if anyone could do it I could!:haha: It's nice you're spending it with your family at least though, love a family get together. 

You're right it's hard when other people start falling pregnant to plans and some of us struggle. It's like someone said before, you seem to spend all those years trying NOT to get pregnant and then when you want a baby things don't turn out how you expect. I wish I could go back and shake the much younger me into thinking differently. Don't get me wrong, I don't believe in teenage pregnancies or anything but me and hubby have been together nearly 6 years now and I wish we'd started trying much sooner. We'll all get there though, I honestly do believe that, it might be a different journey to others but we'll all get the same result, a beautiful baby or 2 or 3 or 4 or however many you all want!

Update for me, appointment later today, tested again with a FRER from a different pack and it's the same if not darker than yesterday's :wacko:. I'm sure we'll find out what's what no doubt later today.

xxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Wheatgrass is full of anti-oxidants, vitamins, folic acid (contains 1130 mcg of folic acid per 100g!), and chlorophyll. However, just for first 14 days of cycle though. Also, for some women it's no good if they have blood clotting disorder.

Aleeah - Yowzers, that's a strong positive! And further darkening seems a bit wrong if it's just left from the mc....Would be great if it was a new and surprising pg! Good luck with your tests 

Cryss - Sorry to hear you've got to wait around to test levels etc before you can try again. So, AF can't come soon enough...weird when it gets reversed. 

Nina - Sorry to hear you're feeling down in the dumps. At least after blood test you'll know one way or the other! xx

LL - pumpkin cheeskae sounds amazing, saw a recipe for butternut squash icecream recently which i may try out in the icecream maker.

For myself - I have been spotting continuously since AF ended on Sunday. It's brown blood, not much of it, but getting on my nerves. Really just want to go back to normal here.


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah have you tried a digi test ? Did doc have any more suggestions? Well my cake tastes amazing but looks like a 5 year old made it....I never said I was any good at it but it's full of all the stuff OH loves! Haha I just wish he would hurry up and come home from work now....

Linny thanks for informing me hehe! Might look into it. Sorry about spotting! Sometimes that happens to me ! Hopefully it goes soon and you can get straight back to baby dancing! Hehe. 

Nina hope today is a bit brighter for you and blood tests come apback with a good wee suprise. 

Crys I hope this cycle goes quick! Have you been up to anything else? How are the rest of he kids? 

Lit how are you? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, LINDSAY AND BLUE'S OH!!!

:cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake: :cake:

Aleeah - If your hCG was going down that fast and you had a faint positive, I'm having a hard time believing it's leftovers.... Like the others, I'm beginning to wonder if this is your surprise, not trying, healthy, take home baby. Make sure you tell them about everything at your appointment today so they can find out. 

Linny - It took forever for me to get back to normal after my first miscarriage too. Spotting, heavy flow, spotting for days. You'll get there. 

Nina - I'm so sorry AF got you. :hugs: :hugs: 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Aleeah

*Linnypops* - (I love your online name by the way!!) I always get brown blood too after AF, it's like an extra kick as I get heavy period's too. I hope it's gone soon so you can get back to proactive duties of baby making! It's always my favourite time, as it's the least stressfull bit before the 2WW takes over, enjoy it!

*Blue* - I love that you think a 5 year old made it, a girl after my own heart!! I do ALL the cooking at home but hubby does all the plating up, he thinks I either slop it on the plate or go overboard with portions! My arguement always is, it's not what it looks like but what it tastes like that matters, so glad your cake's yummy! What time will he be home from work? Are you still in action mode?!

*Crysshae* - That little birthday cake man is so cute! (also cute because he has cake!) How are you doing?? I feel like I've missed so much and I don't know how you are?xxx

So I don't quite know where to start... they told us there was no chromosome issue with the twins and they don't know why I had the miscarriage. They also told us they were boys, which made us quite sad but it's ok, just wasn't meant to be.

I've had blood tests done to see if it's the natural killer cell issue and was meant to have a 3D ultrasound along with uterus tests but before that they did an abdominal scan... and there was a teeny tiny little yolk sac. So apparently the withdrawal method isn't a good method at all...!! I'm only 4-5 weeks and they want to scan me in 2 weeks and then every week until I hit 12 weeks but for this moment I'm pregnant again. I don't think it'll sink in at all, not until I know it's ok. There's a strong pattern, I miscarry at 7-8 weeks, and chances are I will again, as I haven't and can't do anything medically to make the situation better at the moment BUT ladies it's the first time I've had a scan that didn't end in sad tears... xxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm too down and emotional right now to reply to everyone, but just wanted to respond to Aleeah's beautiful news: 

Congratulations on being pregnant again! I know you must be so scared and it wasn't how you planned, but miracles do happen and I am hoping and praying that somehow this baby will be ok. I am happy for you that you are getting so much medical attention and they will monitor you so closely. Also, at least they will do some bloodwork and you can know for sure what's going on. Hopefully nothing is wrong and you will never again have another miscarriage. But I must say, you have the easiest time getting pregnant I have ever heard of! Which I know is no consolation, but at least if they can 'fix' whatever is going on to cause your miscarriages, you will have no trouble conceiving in the future. 
:hugs: We will all help you through this journey as best as we can! You are amazing! 

AFM - I am having the world's worst period. I am passing more clots than I ever did when I miscarried. Today I was late for work because in a matter of a few seconds I passed a huge 5-inch-long clot which got all over my clothes. I have cramps and I feel like crying and I don't know what is wrong with me that is causing such heavy, clotty periods. I am starting to worry that there is something seriously wrong and that I am now infertile. 

I read everyone else's messages but can't handle replying. Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Aleeah

Literati_Love said:


> I'm too down and emotional right now to reply to everyone, but just wanted to respond to Aleeah's beautiful news:
> 
> Congratulations on being pregnant again! I know you must be so scared and it wasn't how you planned, but miracles do happen and I am hoping and praying that somehow this baby will be ok. I am happy for you that you are getting so much medical attention and they will monitor you so closely. Also, at least they will do some bloodwork and you can know for sure what's going on. Hopefully nothing is wrong and you will never again have another miscarriage. But I must say, you have the easiest time getting pregnant I have ever heard of! Which I know is no consolation, but at least if they can 'fix' whatever is going on to cause your miscarriages, you will have no trouble conceiving in the future.
> :hugs: We will all help you through this journey as best as we can! You are amazing!
> 
> AFM - I am having the world's worst period. I am passing more clots than I ever did when I miscarried. Today I was late for work because in a matter of a few seconds I passed a huge 5-inch-long clot which got all over my clothes. I have cramps and I feel like crying and I don't know what is wrong with me that is causing such heavy, clotty periods. I am starting to worry that there is something seriously wrong and that I am now infertile.
> 
> I read everyone else's messages but can't handle replying. Hope you have a good day.

Thank you just taking it one step as it comes. I know, I'm so grateful we do fall so easily, it's the bit after falling pregnant that has now scared the life out of us but we are lucky, so lucky.

I'm sorry your period's bad, I can't remember what mine were like after previous miscarriages but I have read they can be different after having a miscarriage. Have you considered going to the doctor's so they can do further checks etc? Also, you don't have bleeding inbetween periods do you?? 

I'm sorry again, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: and hoping things slow down soon xx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - I knew it! I know it's scary, but I must say Congratulations! anyway. No chromosomal abnormalities is a good thing. Did they say once the get the tests back that, if you do have natural killer cells, they can give you something to keep this pregnancy healthy?? And will they rush the tests to get to it that much sooner since you are pregnant already? 

The withdrawal method is good if your hubby doesn't have any preejaculation leakage and doesn't withdraw too late. We have used the withdrawal method for years, and it works perfectly for us. But a lot of men have that leakage, and you can get pregnant with that. 

LL - I think you should think about getting checked out if you have lots of clots during your period, especially since they are so large. A healthy period really should have no clots, just small strings of tissue here and there, but mostly blood.


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Aleeah - I knew it! I know it's scary, but I must say Congratulations! anyway. No chromosomal abnormalities is a good thing. Did they say once the get the tests back that, if you do have natural killer cells, they can give you something to keep this pregnancy healthy?? And will they rush the tests to get to it that much sooner since you are pregnant already?
> 
> The withdrawal method is good if your hubby doesn't have any preejaculation leakage and doesn't withdraw too late. We have used the withdrawal method for years, and it works perfectly for us. But a lot of men have that leakage, and you can get pregnant with that.
> 
> LL - I think you should think about getting checked out if you have lots of clots during your period, especially since they are so large. A healthy period really should have no clots, just small strings of tissue here and there, but mostly blood.

Thank you Crysshae, I'm trying to be optimistic but it's hard at the moment, I'm also not worrying, just feeling a little blank I guess, think the shock's not left me.

Annoyingly they won't be getting the tests back sooner but I think if they come back with an issue they'll get me straight in. I've now got my doctor's mobile number, so no doubt I'll be texting like crazy asking about the results!

We honestly can't believe it's happened, neither of us understands how. We had a half joking half serious chat about it being someone else's!! :haha: But it makes sense about the pre leakage, I had never thought of that, makes me wonder how we haven't conceived all these years we weren't trying to too.

The weird thing is I have no symptoms but I guess that might be because they're all fuzzled in my head. I don't know what it's like to be either way anymore... :wacko: 

xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, first of all CONGRATULATIONS on the new pregnancy!!! I really hope this is your surprise take home baby :) I'm really glad they're going to keep a close eye on you. That's good news that it's not a chromosome issue :) When will you get the results of the natural killer cell test? 

Linny, I hope the spotting goes away soon so you can get back to normal!

Crys, thank you for the birthday wishes :) I'm feeling rather sorry for myself that I've got a long day at work... at least there will be cake at the end of it, lol. How are you doing today?

LL, I'm sorry AF is so rough this month :hugs: I also kinda think you may want to run that by the doctor... I don't think clots that big are normal. Hang in there hun, I hope your day gets a least a little better!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi I've been thread stalking a little while... I'm waiting for af after ectopic,not MC,so didn't really feel qualified to post! But just wanted to say congratulations Aleeah wonderful news for you,sending much positivity your way.hope you didn't mind me dropping in ladies x


----------



## Literati_Love

I never have bleeding between periods, no. I will probably mention the clotting next time I talk to my doctor. She was supposed to call back about other bloodwork results this week so maybe I can ask then. Although now I feel extra worried since everyone is so alarmed. Which does not feel great. Always before I was on the pill though I have had intensely heavy periods. The clotting is new but I have read that if you have really heavy periods the anti-coagulants in your system just don't have time to work their magic since the flow is rushing out so quickly.... So I do hope it is just that. 

Linds - sorry you have such a long day of work ahead of you. :hugs:

Ljsmommy - of course you are more than welcome here. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## bluestars

Omg I new it too Aleeah! A huge congratulations! I'm sorry about your twin boys! <3 really am. I know you will be in shock but think as positive as you can! P.s your pull out method is rubbish :haha: (here's a picture of my cake :blush::haha:

Lit so sorry your feeling down too honey. I agree it's the girls on contacting doctor if your periods are so heavy and getting clots like you are ! Big hugs to you :hugs:

Welcome Ljs ! Great group of woman here ! So sorry for your loss honey ! Hope we can help in any way we can ! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, try not to be too worried :hugs: I was just thinking if it's out of the ordinary, it would be a good idea to mention to the doctor. Hopefully it's just the anticoagulants don't have time to do their magic like you mentioned.

Blue that cake is amazing!! I bet your OH will love it!

ljsmummy, sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: You are, of course, welcome here :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Aww thank you ladies!feeling very welcomed.I joined on the ttc after ectopic thread,another bunch of fabulous ladies there,but most of them have all either now had their babies or are pregnant!which is great for them and reassuring for me also,but not so much activity there.And with me being signed off work for another few weeks still,I've been frequenting these boards daily!so feel like I have caught up on most of your stories.So sorry for everyone's losses that are here,but a blessing that you get to meet such nice people on your journey  x


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear so many of you ladies are feeling under the weather today. I can't really summon much energy up myself. Maybe it's the time of year

Aleeah - Congratulations love! It's understandable that you're worried, but - if the worst can happen then so can the best. XX

LL - sorry to hear you're not feeling great ... RE: the clots, is this your first AF after mc then? Maybe call the doc and check it?

Blue -your cake is fricking amazing! 

Ljsmummy - Sorry to hear of your loss love, the support here is great x


----------



## ljsmummy

Aww thank you ladies!feeling very welcomed.I joined on the ttc after ectopic thread,another bunch of fabulous ladies there,but most of them have all either now had their babies or are pregnant!which is great for them and reassuring for me also,but not so much activity there.And with me being signed off work for another few weeks still,I've been frequenting these boards daily!so feel like I have caught up on most of your stories.So sorry for everyone's losses that are here,but a blessing that you get to meet such nice people on your journey  x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs- when are you cleared to try again? I hope all goes well this time. 

Linny- no it is my 3rd AF since the m/c. It has been really clotty and heavy since the m/c so I do think that my body is maybe just still adjusting from the m/c and I am maybe getting too thick of a lining. I will mention it to my doctor, but I don't think she will be worried. And personally if there's something wrong I'd rather just not know since I know I can at least get pregnant. 

Blue- love the cake!


----------



## ljsmummy

Sorry I dont know how I posted that again...

LL- I'm not too sure...I think they said 3 months after surgery before ttc but I didn't really take in the information at the time!have gp appt next week,going to bombard him with questions.from what I've read some people ttc right away and its ok.but at the moment am still waiting for AF,and still sometimes a little sore from surgery.But on the whole feeling well considering. If we got the go ahead to try again soon we would.
Waiting sucks!x


----------



## Aleeah

Lindsay109 said:


> Aleeah, first of all CONGRATULATIONS on the new pregnancy!!! I really hope this is your surprise take home baby :) I'm really glad they're going to keep a close eye on you. That's good news that it's not a chromosome issue :) When will you get the results of the natural killer cell test?

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUMMY!!* Hope you're being spoilt and get lots of yummy cake, it's a goooooood excuse for cake!:thumbup:

They didn't say when I'd get the results of the test, hopefully soon, I'll keep badgering them! And yes, very relieved it's not a chromosome issue. Feel blessed and still shocked...!xxx



ljsmummy said:


> Hi I've been thread stalking a little while... I'm waiting for af after ectopic,not MC,so didn't really feel qualified to post! But just wanted to say congratulations Aleeah wonderful news for you,sending much positivity your way.hope you didn't mind me dropping in ladies x

Thank you so much, got tears reading your post..!:blush: I'm such a sop. And you're so welcome here, without this forum I don't know what I'd have done. Everyone here is honestly more than just people that post, we're all friends now and you're welcome to join our brood! :hugs:

I'm so sorry for your sad news. I hope you're recovering well and taking it easy, I found it best to take it easy after having any of the ops. Losing a baby is hard whether it's miscarriage or ectopic, so you're in a place where everyone understands. Are you temping or using ovulation tests at all? You've got lots of experts here if you need any opinions too :thumbup: xxx



Literati_Love said:


> I never have bleeding between periods, no. I will probably mention the clotting next time I talk to my doctor. She was supposed to call back about other bloodwork results this week so maybe I can ask then. Although now I feel extra worried since everyone is so alarmed. Which does not feel great. Always before I was on the pill though I have had intensely heavy periods. The clotting is new but I have read that if you have really heavy periods the anti-coagulants in your system just don't have time to work their magic since the flow is rushing out so quickly.... So I do hope it is just that.

I'm not saying this to make you feel better, honestly I have horrendous periods. Right through school and college I had to take days off around my period, sometimes a whole week, they're that heavy. I went on the pill for a while but didn't like taking it, so stopped and still I have really heavy clotting and bleeding and I've conceived as you can see, so many times. I'm regular with my periods but they're just really heavy, so it's probably nothing to worry about for you either but I'd still get checked out in case xxx



bluestars said:


> Omg I new it too Aleeah! A huge congratulations! I'm sorry about your twin boys! <3 really am. I know you will be in shock but think as positive as you can! P.s your pull out method is rubbish :haha: (here's a picture of my cake :blush::haha:

Thank you Blue. It feels weird getting congrats, I think we should all brush it under the carpet for a few months and then we can talk about it, I might have a heart attack from the shock otherwise!! :haha:

That CAKE...!! Wow!! Chocolate, oh Blue, why'd it have to be chocolate?! How have you not pulled your finger right across and licked it?! It's BEAUTIFUL... I'd demolish that in seconds... your hubby is a very lucky man... xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - ah right, well, a thick lining is surely better than a thin one! Which I think may have been case with my last period, whilst not 'light' it was much lighter by comparison. Anyway, quite right, you know you can get pregnant and others in the same situation do ... X


----------



## ljsmummy

Aleeah- aw I'm so sorry didn't mean to make you cry!its just that I followed the link in your signature and read your story literally 10 mins before you posted your news,so I had to let you know I was thinking of you!I'm a big believer in positive thoughts and attitude,so hope that knowing people over the world are rooting for you will give you that boost you need.I bet it hasnt even sunk in yet!
I've rested up so much I have cabin fever,I need to get out of the house!I'm feeling much stronger and more mobile now.After the operation I was so upset and angry at the world that I went on strike from anything to do with ttc,so I'm not temping or using opk right now.we decided to wait until after af comes (and wait 3 months if necessary as gp says)and then just take a more relaxed approach....BUT I can already feel myself getting back into it,and pretty sure i'll be breaking out the thermometer soon and poas obsessing!lol x


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Love the cake! 

Ljs - You are very welcome. I'm so sorry for your loss. 

LL - I'm so sorry. I didn't mean to worry you. I just think it should be checked, just in case. 

Lindsay - I'm sorry you have a long day. I hope it ends with good cake and relaxation. 

Aleeah - Not all pregnancies have symptoms. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Because DF isn't home and i've just joined fertility friend i've been faffing about with their search charts function and recording all the data in excel (I am very bored) regarding different conditions and the outcomes, e.g. pregnant, miscarriage, ttc times and it is very interesting and encouraging! For all those who love data, read on. For all those who don't, feel free to skip! 

It's all very encouraging, and basically patience seems to be key, the average amount of pregs is 33% overall and avg months ttc is 8! (in my niaevity i thought it would be about 3 months) And not only that but age doesn't really have a massive impact. until much later. After mc the amount of pregs shoots up to 51%! (so the saying about fertility seems to be true). Things like having a high FSH, considered an example of ageing reproduction doesn't really have as much of an impact as an old girl like myself would expect, it just takes longer than it would otherwise. 

Even having only one ovary doesn't do too much to dent your chances, again, it just appears to take a month longer than average. 

An interesting ditty for dtd, every 2 days is the optimum, takes less time to get pregnant and has high rates of pregnancy. Having no egg white cm does nothing to decrease your chances.

Another odd thing, those with unexplained infertility really don't have too much of a lower rate of preg (10% less than the average), but they do take 2 years to achieve it, except if they use acupuncture, which shortens their ttc and improves their chances. 

Those with progesterone deficiencies do have a slightly higher chance of mc, but only by 3%. Those with PCOS and endometriosis again don't have much lower rates of success or higher rates of mc, they again just take a few months longer than average.

Anyway, it's all very interesting...mainly because to me, if you look at the stats objectively, the biggest issue would seem to be how long it takes rather than the chances of success. Chances always seems to be around the same give or take 10%. Oh, and using sperm friendly lubricant does seem to work. Anyway, should probably get on with doing dinner. Sorry for the stats rant, i do like a good spreadhseet.


----------



## crysshae

Lol Linny. Interesting information. How old are you?


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss, heh, not too old actually, just by comparison. I just turned 36. Seems to be the norm in some ways these days ... How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for the lovely comments on the cake. I was AMAZING!! 

Aleeah- i at this point in time have adapted a possitive mental attitude for EVERYONE on here including me! So as well as my OHs birthday i am also celebrating your :bfp: !!!

Linny thats very interesting Research im on my 8th month now ... Seems so long. Im 24 and use opks, temp, use preseed and mainly bd every 2days. 

Ljs how old are you ? How old is your little one? 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue- that's great, and your age is great, as in... There's time if needed. X


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue - so technically that means this month is your month!surely?!keep my fingers crossed for you!
I'm 27,but still get asked for ID when I try to buy wine in the supermarket lol,good genes.
My little boy is 2,he is my absolute world and has made the whole ectopic experience a lot easier to get through. My heart goes out to those of you who don't yet have your little one in your arms x


----------



## bluestars

I don't have that fortune... I look older it's sad really haha!

Linny any Ljs where you girls from? (Sorry if this has been asked already!) 

Linny your still young! 

My step mother is 35 and is due her first anytime now. 

I'm so glad you had your little man to help you through! They are wonderful at cheering up any situation little ones! 2 is a great age too! Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Under your advice I printed off some info about acupressure to help fertility, and I made dh try it on me today! I am not really all that convinced it will have any effect (especially because it's difficult to tell if you're on the right spots), but I am willing to try anything (free) at this point so we'll see how it goes!

That's interesting that FF says the average wait is 8 months. I've been reading statistics since thinking about TTC, and what I've read is about 59% conceive within 3 months, and 80% within six cycles (and 85% within a year). But that is for healthy women under 35. My guess would be that FF has a disproportionally large amount of data from women with fertility issues, as I'd imagine if you're having trouble conceiving or have known fertility problems you would be more likely to go on a site that would help track cycles to conceive sooner. Even so, it definitely can be normal to take 8 months and it is interesting that so many "real people" actually do take that long. Hopefully no one here will have to take longer than 8 months, *Blue included*!!!! 

DH and I have *both* now had dreams this week that I'm pregnant with twins (and his dream actually specified that they would be July babies). Now, I'm not too thrilled at the idea of twins for the first go-round...just because it would be SUCH hard work...but I do hope it is a sign that this will be my BFP month (and of course I'd be thrilled with twins if that's what we were given)! There is nothing in the family to say we'd have twins so I don't think it's really a risk.

I took the afternoon off because I was on the verge of a nervous breakdown (ok, I've already had multiple nervous breakdowns this week). It was nice. Dh and I watched a show at lunch and then I took a nice long nap. I feel infinitely more relaxed! I just wish I didn't have to go back to work for 2 more days before the weekend. 

Hope everyone's doing well.

Nina - How did your blood work go? :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Linnypops said:


> Cryss, heh, not too old actually, just by comparison. I just turned 36. Seems to be the norm in some ways these days ... How old are you if you don't mind me asking?

I'm 40! :nope:


----------



## Nina83

Just have to butt in here.
It took us 8 months to conceive our first. We're perfectly healthy, don't smoke, been off BC for well over 2 years, used OPK, and nothing worked.
We're currently on our 4th cycle and it looks like it will take that long again. We'll be starting IUI in December if nothing happens before that.

I don't really look at statistics that much because it's all a load of crap (IMHO) Once you fall in that 1% nothing really matters. You're part of it, and knowing that you're "only in the 5%" doesn't make me feel any better- only those who aren't that 5%.

I didn't take the bloods in the end because my temps dipped in the morning and AF showed shortly afterwards.


----------



## bluestars

Lit unfortunately this is my 8th month of TTC! :( never ever thought it would take us this long. Hopefully it will be our last and I get a bfp.

I'm the same with statistics! I try not look as I always seem to be on the wrong side of them.... 1:35000 ...... 

Feeling awfully awful today! (Not mentally really... ) but I'm feeling uncomfortable in the womb area... If that's the right word! Or I'm on a auger come down haha! 

Another temp rise this morning ... Hoping o really was a couple days ago and not tomorrow as usual (cd17) I'd rather be a couple of days in my tww than starting again. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Hope you're doing okay, Nina.

Blue - If you didn't O a couple days ago, I hope that uncomfortable feeling you're having is O about to happen.


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, hopefully you won't have to wait 3 months to try again, I agree, waiting sucks! BTW, your profile pic is beautiful! Is it a wedding pic? 

Aleeah, thanks so much for the birthday wishes :) I had a very nice day - hubby made carrot cake with cream cheese icing (my fav... I think we're having it again on the weekend at my parents too, lol) and we had a nice relaxing evening. One of my clients (a 7 year old boy with an amazing memory) made me a birthday card too... it was very sweet, had me tearing up a little bit, I'm rather emotional these days, lol. I was trying to remember when it was that he asked me my birthday, but I think it must have been a month or 2 ago... he even remembered how old I was going to be. I wish I had a memory like that! Anyway, hope you're feeling well today! As they say, every pregnancy is different, so maybe you won't have as many symptoms with this one :)

Crys, thanks, yes, I did have a relaxing evening, and far too much cake! :) How are you doing? When is AF due? Any sign that your little slip up may lead to a surprise?

Linny, wow, interesting information!! It took us 8 months to conceive the first time, although we were kinda ntnp for a while. I also agree with LL who mentioned the stats may be slightly skewed as probably more people who feel they are taking a while to conceive would probably join FF, but it is interesting none the less. Also, regarding increased fertility after m/c - my doctor told me that I would be "very fertile" after m/c but I didn't believe it, I was sure we were in for a long haul again! But, as it turns out she may have been right, or we may have been lucky.

Blue, love the positivity!! I hope this is your lucky month too! Hopefully O was a couple days ago, or happening right now!

LL, I hope those dreams are a good sign! I'm glad you took the afternoon off, sometimes you need a break and to do something nice for yourself. Not long to the weekend now :hugs:

Nina, sorry that AF showed up :hugs: Hopefully you'll be pregnant before December so you don't have to think about IUI.


----------



## Literati_Love

I feel like this is a bad week for everyone. Even on the other threads I follow people seem quite down. 

I do not buy into the "being more fertile after an m/c" thing because we are already taking longer than we did with our first. I got pregnant on our second cycle trying last time. It is now our 3rd and I have a feeling we could be waiting a couple more cycles. 

Nina - I am terribly sorry AF shows up. I know you are tired of this. I am too. It is not fun to keep going. At least you have a plan and can try IUI in December if you don't get pregnant before then. I have faith that you will not need the IUI at all because you will be pregnant with your rainbow baby by then! Let's hope we both get a July baby! 
:hugs: 

Lindsay - happy belated birthday! I am so sorry... I got confused because it was blue's hubby's birthday and totally forgot. I feel terrible! I am so glad you had a great day. You totally deserved it! You are an amazing person and such a support on here. That is sort of comforting to know that you took 8 months to conceive your first. It is nice to feel like it is 'normal' to take more than 2 months. 

Blue - I know it is your 8th month trying and that must be so discouraging for you. :hugs: that is why I said I hope it doesn't take anyone *longer* than 8 months! You very much deserve your BFP this month! I do hope you have already ovulated or that at least you will be in the TWW tomorrow!


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Crys, thanks, yes, I did have a relaxing evening, and far too much cake! :) How are you doing? When is AF due? Any sign that your little slip up may lead to a surprise?

Carrot cake is my DH's favorite too. When I made him one from scratch one year, he didn't eat it very well. Turned out he didn't like the real version as well as the fake version of store bought or boxed cakes. So I don't bother anymore. Lol. 

AF is most likely due some time between Saturday and Monday. I haven't really paid much attention to any signs. Just going with the flow. If I do notice something, like a twitch or something, I just mark it down to progesterone or gas. :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - hehe, well, we're in the same bracket love, and i used to smoke years ago, I did stop in my mid twenties, I can only hope it didn't affect things too much - again, 40 isn't really a cut off as the fertility police would have us believe. My old babysitter just had a baby at 43 after a lifetime of smoking, drinking and being very overweight. I mean, it could be just luck of the draw but equally, we are living much better lives these days. At least, that's what i'm telling myself x


LJ - good to hear you've got a LO to help you through! x


Blue, i'm in glasgow, scotland. whereabouts are you? 

LL - great stuff! I've had DF do it a few times, based on info in the book 'The infertility cure' by randine lewis (don't worry! I don't think i'm infertile, but it's good info for improving fertility). And so far I would say I do end up with a few twinges around the uterus afterwards. Whether good or bad, I don't know but i'm sticking with it. 
Yeah, re: the stats, I thought about it last night and figured, it's talking about pregnancy rates of cycles. rather than of people, which is very different. They do say that a woman in her thirties has a 25% chance per cycle to get pregnant which would correspond better with FF's data. And yes I agree, there's probably a higher proportion of people on there with fertility issues which would skew stats upward. RE: the mc fertility connection, although it said 51% pregnancy rates - fact is, that's still only half of all cycles afterwards, so by no means a guarantee. Even so, no reason to think you'll be waiting for an age x Glad to hear you got a nice day off!

Nina - I know what you mean, no amount of saying it happens to X amount of people helps when it happens 100% to you. That said, I think what I found by looking through the info was that I thought it would look worse than it did. Even with severe hormonal issues, ageing, high FSH, time delays, miscarriages etc - the general impression was never bleak - does that make sense? sorry to hear AF started, mine's still trailing around after me, causing untold knicker issues.

Lindsay - absolutely (skewing), but I think the notion of getting pregnant in a couple of months for me has been kind of blown off now, and i'm thinking - relax...it might take a while. heh. The fertility after mc data was the highest possible percentage of pregnancys across all the stats i saw. Very glad that you're in the 51% ! x


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - glad you've been so relaxed waiting for AF to come. I do hope it comes sooner rather than later so you can get over this next cycle of not trying ASAP! 

Linny - I honestly felt tingles all over my reproductive organ area for the entire evening after he did the acupressure, so I do think it must stimulate blood flow there at the very least. I just hope it only has positive effects. Let's hope it works on us this month! I am also guzzling whole dairy and taking calcium since apparently those who have whole dairy have higher conception rates than those who have reduced fat/ or no dairy!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - haha! I've been doing the same thing! I love whole milk....also, apparently those who eat ice cream are in the same boat - it's medicinal! x


----------



## Literati_Love

You don't have to ask me twice to eat ice cream to improve my fertility! ;)


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yeah the ice cream is the same as whole dairy. And full-fat cheese. I don't drink milk, so I gladly get my whole dairy from ice cream or cheese. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Mmmm, medicinal ice cream, I love that, lol. 

LL, thanks for the b-day wishes and no need to apologize :)

Crys, I'm a fan of the real version of carrot cake, it's become a bit of a tradition in our family... everyone gets it for their birthday, lol. Well, I'm going to be honest and say that I secretly hope AF won't show up for you and then everything will go wonderfully from then on :)


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Lindsay. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

I don't drink milk either, but I had DH make me a raspberry smoothie with cream and fro-yo last night! It was amazing. I am actually lactose intolerant but I am finding it is bothering me less and less as I get older... And I can deal with a bit of bloat if it means a baby sooner!


----------



## bluestars

Mmmmm baby making icecream! That sounds like a dream! 

I'm in Scotland too... Got a feeling I already asked you this... Hehe I'm on a wee island off of Scotland tiree. Lol 

Lit sim sorry I didn't read that right sorry honey! Yes I hope it doesn't take longer! 

Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue - I'm from Yorkshire,I looove Scotland,have fond memories my dad used to take me and my sis camping every summer.

Lindsay- thank you  yes its one of our wedding photos,I think its lovely but I'm biased!

I'm all in with the baby making ice cream!this thread is great,will have to send hubby out for emergency ben&jerrys....lol


----------



## Lindsay109

Haha, "emergency Ben& jerrys"... You girls make me laugh


----------



## bluestars

Lgs the woman are funny here! Haha the photo of your wedding is stunning! Never been camping in Scotland but it is rather stunning in parts! Hehe xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Has anyone tried magnum minis? Im still raging about the fact that they stopped the limoncello flavour, but might get over it


----------



## Literati_Love

Not sure what magnum minis are! Sorry.

Ok so I really want to dye my hair for fall but I keep avoiding it because I think I'll get pregnant and I don't want to expose the baby to any chemicals in the first trimester. But I am still not pregnant so I called today to see if I could get an appointment before I ovulated but the earliest I could get in was Saturday, October 19th. Now that will be CD13 for me, so it is possible I could have ovulated as early as the day prior (cd12), or the day of the appointment, or I might not ov til the day after. Do you think there would be any negative effects to dye my hair the day of or day after ovulation, when the baby would not have even implanted yet?


----------



## bluestars

Yeah they are pretty good Linny haha! 

Lit the way I think about it is that the egg will be made and if it's released then it's not getting the nourishment from your body anyway so I don't think the hair die will cause any arm before implantation. I understand your worry though. My hair needs done but I'll just leave it until I know for sure or not.. 

If I o'd when chart said I'm already like 3dpo! Would be nice to have o'd earlier than last few months! May the rest of the the tww go as quickly as already! Xxx


----------



## slg76

I wouldn't worry about the hair dye at all. After you ovulate the egg takes at least a couple days to implant and even then it's not drawing any nourishment from your body yet. Do it while you still can :)


----------



## slg76

This is absolutely my new favorite forum because you use ice cream as medicine. You are my kind of people :)

I guess I'm one step ahead of myself because I'm actually waiting to bleed after a missed mc so technically I guess I haven't had the mc yet. I'm anxious to start a cycle again so I can ttc. 

Anyone here have a natural mc? I am 9 weeks but baby never developed past 6. How long did you cramp before you bled? I had mild cramps all week, bad ones yesterday, and today almost nothing. Come on already, I want to get this over with! I bet a big bowl of ice cream would speed things up :)


----------



## bluestars

So sotty for your loss honey. I missed carried at 20 weeks so it might be a little different. Some of the ladies here will be able to offer advice. But.i say eat all the icecream you wish. Thats my prescription for you!

Xxx


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! 

I had my first BFP on our first wedding anniversary (5th Sept) and sadly started spotting at 6 weeks 5 days. Went for a scan and the sac measured only 5mm. I miscarried naturally 5 days after my scan. :(

We decided to ttc straight away, and I started doing opks as soon as the bleeding stopped. I got a negative cd 8, then a positive cd 9, and back to negative again cd 10! I usually ovulate cd 17, so not sure if my hormones may have messed up the opk tests? We BD'd cd 8, and cd 9 so hoping we have a small chance if I did ovulate early. I'd be 4 dpo if I did ovulate on cd 10. :coffee:

Anyone else ovulated early after a miscarriage?

Hope we all have our rainbow babies soon! Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## bluestars

Take another opk around when you usually o i got really early positives and some later on too i was usually cd17.

So sorry for your loss tea! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

slg- so sorry for your loss. I started bleeding before I even miscarried so I don't know what it's like in your situation. Wish I could be of more help. 

Teacup- I am very sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: what were you counting as cd1 after your m/c? I did not ovulate early after the m/c but it did not take long to ovulate after the bleeding stopped. All bets are off after an m/c!


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Take another opk around when you usually o i got really early positives and some later on too i was usually cd17.
> 
> So sorry for your loss tea! Xxx

Thanks Bluestars, xx Yep I'm still doing the opks as cd 9 just seems way too early. I thought yesterdays opk was looking dark again, but then todays was faint! I'll keep testing anyway. :thumbup:



Literati_Love said:


> slg- so sorry for your loss. I started bleeding before I even miscarried so I don't know what it's like in your situation. Wish I could be of more help.
> 
> Teacup- I am very sorry for your loss as well. :hugs: what were you counting as cd1 after your m/c? I did not ovulate early after the m/c but it did not take long to ovulate after the bleeding stopped. All bets are off after an m/c!

Thanks Literati, xx I'm counting from when the spotting turned to bleeding, which was 27th September. I spotted for 4 days and then the bleeding lasted 6 days.


----------



## slg76

Hi Teacup. Funny seeing you here :) I'm sure the other ladies can be more helpful but I have read stories from women who ovulated earlier than normal after a mc. Hope this egg is a keeper.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - probably for the best really, they're my personal downfall. The word 'mini' negates all calorific content. I just dyed mine straight after AF, I had terrible roots after the pg. I don't think it'd be that bad in the tww. They say the same about accidental pregs don't they, when women get worried about a night out drinking etc - that it's unlikely to have much or any effect so early on.

Slg - sorry to see you're in this situation, mine was an early mc so i'm unlikely to be of help. In any case, I hope things get moving soon for you. x

Teacup - sorry for what you've gone through - opk's aren't really very accurate early on i found, I got a lot of positives up to 2 weeks after, I wasn't charting then so no idea if O happened then or not. Any residual HCG messes about with the results. x


----------



## crysshae

Slg and Teacup - I'm so sorry for your losses. 

Slg - My MCs were early, and my first symptom was bleeding both times, so I have no advice for you. 

Tea - My hCG was 15 five days after the bleeding started. It had dropped about 15 points per day, so probably 0 the next day or so. I ovulated 15 days after the day it was 15. I usually ovulate between CD13 and 14. 

I hope you are all doing well today.


----------



## slg76

teacup...just a heads up in case you don't know...HCG will turn an OPK positive.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yum, well they sound good! Ya, I think I'm going to go ahead with the hair appt. there is a good chance I won't have even ovulated yet and I need to keep living my life. If there was a chance I would have implanted by then, I wouldn't do it but I think it should be fine. 

How is everyone today ?

Nina - how are you holding up? Are you going to change your BD plan at all this month? 

Lindsay - excited for the long weekend?

Crys - any weekend plans? 

Blue - any symptom spotting yet? 

Slg and teacup - :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Teacup - sorry for what you've gone through - opk's aren't really very accurate early on i found, I got a lot of positives up to 2 weeks after, I wasn't charting then so no idea if O happened then or not. Any residual HCG messes about with the results. x




crysshae said:


> Slg and Teacup - I'm so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Tea - My hCG was 15 five days after the bleeding started. It had dropped about 15 points per day, so probably 0 the next day or so. I ovulated 15 days after the day it was 15. I usually ovulate between CD13 and 14.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well today.




slg76 said:


> teacup...just a heads up in case you don't know...HCG will turn an OPK positive.

Thanks Linny, Crysshae, and Slg! xxx I had a negative pregnancy test when I went for my second scan on the 4th October (to check everything had gone) but I had been drinking a lot of water in preparation for the scan, so the urine sample was very dilute. I think that my hCG started to go down before I even knew I was miscarrying, I lost all my symptoms early on, so there probably isn't much hCG left in my system. I'll keep testing with my opks and just see what happens. Will try to BD every other day to cover all goal posts - although OH is always tired from work at the mo! 

I haven't had my usual tender boobs after ovulation, so I'm guessing it's unlikely I ovulated on cd 10. 

Got a letter from my doctors surgery today advising me to get my pregnancy flu jab! :dohh:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad you're going to go for your hair appointment :) Who knows, it may be the last time you can dye it in a while! Yep, I am looking forward to the long weekend! How about you? I haven't scheduled much for work today so it can almost feel like an even longer weekend, haha. 

Slg, welcome and I'm sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I can't really help either as I had a D&C... doctor recommended it due to being 12 weeks along. I think ice cream will definitely help though, a nice big bowl, perhaps repeated once or twice daily ;)

Teacup, welcome and I'm sorry to hear of your loss as well :hugs: Not sure about the OPK's, but I would say you should probably keep testing just in case you get another positive later. Hormones can go a little wild after a m/c! I ovulated late after my m/c.... I think it took 2 - 3 weeks for my hcg to go down.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - any weekend plans?

Not a lot. How about everyone else?


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that's what I'm hoping! ;) I haven't dyed my hair since last winter and I won't mind at all if I can't dye it for another 9 months even but it could really use a spruce right now! 

That is amazing that you're self-employed so can just schedule less on days like these. I hope it does feel like an extra long weekend for you! One of my sweet coworkers brought me a Starbucks and I am kind of taking it easy at work today to get into the holiday spirit. ;) 
I can't believe you're nearly 15 weeks already! Will you get a gender scan at 20 weeks? You are so far along. I am so happy for you!


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay - that's what I'm hoping! ;) I haven't dyed my hair since last winter and I won't mind at all if I can't dye it for another 9 months even but it could really use a spruce right now!
> 
> That is amazing that you're self-employed so can just schedule less on days like these. I hope it does feel like an extra long weekend for you! One of my sweet coworkers brought me a Starbucks and I am kind of taking it easy at work today to get into the holiday spirit. ;)
> I can't believe you're nearly 15 weeks already! Will you get a gender scan at 20 weeks? You are so far along. I am so happy for you!

I heard that getting highlights/low lights is okay in a salon because the dye doesn't touch your scalp? But I think having your hair dyed when ttc is probably fine! I know that my SIL had her hair highlighted throughout her whole pregnancy and had no issues. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'm hoping that for you too!! I need a haircut as well... it's been a long time and I'm getting tired of having it up in a ponytail all the time, lol. 

Yeah, I really enjoy being self-employed and I think it would be very hard for me to go back to a 9 -5 type job at this point. I love the flexibility and I think I've become a little spoiled, haha. I will have a 20 week anatomy scan (hasn't been booked yet) and I'm pretty sure I want to find out the gender at that point. Although I know they won't tell us at the scan, we will have to wait until the next doctors appointment. Hubby is leaving it up to me to decide, but did say last time that he thought knowing the gender would help him to feel more attached to the baby before it's born.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - ya, I probably won't dye it or do highlights at all while pregnant or at least until the third trimester, but I really think it should be fine around ovulation. I just get a semi- permanent done anyway so I've heard those are less harsh. It is not even proven that hair dye has any effect during pregnancy anyway. I just want to play it safe! 

Lindsay - that sounds like a valid reason for your hubby wanting to know the gender, but it is nice he is leaving it up to you. It seems everyone is happy with their decision whether they decide to find out he gender or not. Personally, I would go too crazy not knowing and would love to buy gender-appropriate items long before the baby arrives. But some people love the surprise of waiting to find out! Do you have names picked out yet?


----------



## bluestars

Linds I liked finding out so I could stop calling it it or whatever ! I felt more attatched I think I would find out again! 

Haven't caught up with everyone's posts yet. Lost myself a bit... I got another opk today which has totally confused me ! Slight dip but I really want to have o'd on cd 13... Grrr... No no symptom spotting get as I'm totally lost in where I am haha... Dont really feel up for BDing again anymore tis cycle... Bad I know ! Try once tonight and then I'm off it I think. 

Bluuuurgh!

Aleeah how are you ? Any clearer? 
Nina how are you honey missing our posts honey!

How's everyone ? Xxx


----------



## slg76

lindsey, I found out at 14 weeks that my baby was a girl. I'm such a control freak and a planner that there is no way I could have waited. It was nice to know as then she felt more of her own person and we named her. I will find out again for sure. 

I've heard other people say that they don't get scan results at the actual scan. That is so weird to me! During my 20 week scan I asked about 20 questions and the lady pointed everything out to me and explained what she was looking at. The other scans were done by my doctor in her office so she also talked about what she was looking at. 

Husband has a few extra days off coming up. Maybe good timing if my body will hurry up and get this mc over with while he is home.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, we don't have names picked out yet. We've got a few ideas but haven't thought too much about it yet. Hubby is currently referring to baby as "rainbow" because he saw someone named Rainbow on the credits of a tv show and thought it was funny, lol. Do you have any names picked out for your future baby?

Blue, I hope you ovulate soon so you can take a break from BDing! It does get exhausting after a while when ttcing. You ladies are making me want to find out gender with all this talk, lol. 

Slg, hopefully the m/c will happen soon. It feels really weird saying that but I can imagine the waiting is very hard!

The reason they don't tell is because it's just a tech doing the scan and they are not allowed to give you any info. At my 8 week scan they wouldn't even tell us the heartrate or CRL... we had to wait for the doctors appointment for that. In fact they don't even let you look at the screen until they're done all their measurements. I would much rather have ultrasounds done at the doctors office because they can tell you right away how things are... none of this waiting business! Since the m/c I have developed major ultrasound anxiety, lol.


----------



## bluestars

It's soo different here. It's the people that do that scans that tell you everything... I don't see the difference the tech telling you or telling the doctor. I would rather here from the person who did it lol. 

We called our bump Bow because we thought it was rather unisex before finding out the sex. Lol "how is bow bow" because there a surprise two haha! 

OH at work delivering things to medical center this morning and I took my friends kids to the doctor and he walks in and says! 'You look hellishly tired' I've had a full night sleep and feel a tad tired... Is it sad that I actually feel happy he said that? 

Last time I found out I was pregnant was because I was so 'hellishly tired' ... Any other man would get a kick up the bum for that! But to me I felt a tad hopeful! Haha... Sad I know... Still no crosshairs on my chart do I think ff is just as confused as I am. Ended up not BDing last night is I didn't have Ewcm so don't think to bother... Maybe a mistake but we shall see. 

How is everyone else this morning? Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? 

Slg how are you getting on? Hope your ok :hugs:

Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - did you BD at all between cd 14-16? If you did I'm sure it is fine if you didn't last night if that's when you ended up ovulating. 
That is funny but understandable that you were happy that he said you looked so tired. Hopefully it is a very good sign!!!! 

Lindsay - haha, that's funny your husband calls the baby rainbow. We do have our exact names picked out, including middle names, for if it is a boy or a girl. I am one of those annoying people who won't share my names at all cost until the baby has been born... But ALL the men in dh's family have the middle name 'James' after his great- grandfather, so we are supposed to give all our boys the middle name of James. I am not a fan of the name James and I also dislike the thought of multiple children having the same middle name, but I told DH it was fine as long as we could give our boy *two* middle names. So our first son (if we have one) will have another middle name that will be the same as my late grandfather. And the combo of the 3 names Ithink sounds quite sharp together. ;) Our girl name has no relation to any relative's name but I am excited to use it! 

For our ultrasounds it depends where you go. When I was in the hospital an ultrasound tech did it and we had to wait for a doctor to tell us any info. When I went for another one after the fact, it was a different location and an actual doctor did the ultrasound so she was allowed to say something, but my doctor still followed up with my results as well. 

Slg - I do hope you can get the m/c "over with" so you can move on. :hugs:

Nina - we miss you!

AFM - I had another dream I was pregnant. This was in present day so I was super confused that the hospital told me I was pregnant since I am just finishing AF. Honestly, when I woke up I was half-tempted to POAS! :haha:


----------



## slg76

Literati-All the women in my family have the same middle name, including me. Lynn. It's a fine name but it doesn't really mean anything to me and I decided not to use it for my daughter. I named her Emily Arlene (Arlene is her grandmothers middle name on my husbands side). I got very little grief about it surprisingly. And, I'm happy that I went with what felt right to me. Haven't even thought about names for #2. We had a hard time agreeing on boy names with #1. 

I understand that techs can't give medical information but boy would I hate to be in the room and not know what was going on.

Speaking on not knowing what is going on....what the heck is my body doing??? I had period-like cramps for about a week, really terrible cramps three nights ago, and now almost nothing. And, not even a spot of blood yet. Come on body, get it together!!!


----------



## bluestars

Slg did you say that your waiting on mc or AF? I'm sorry I get lost easily. 

Lit I did bd 14 and 15 but not 16 though I have basically have convinced myself that I BD'd on cd 13 or 14 and if I didn't I don't think I o'd at all because I had not cramps at the second temp dip so I don't know. Lol 

How was everyone's weekend? Xxx


----------



## slg76

Hi Bluestar. I'm still waiting on the mc bleed. The more I've been thinking about it, I'm thinking I may have my doctor do an aspiration this week. It's time to move on.


----------



## bluestars

Was it a scan that determined the mc? 

Did they npt offer you this before?
So sorry you have to go through this xx


----------



## slg76

yes, I had scans at 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks and at each the baby wasn't really developing. 8 weeks was no heartbeat, very small sac, and pregnancy starting to detach from uterus. My doctor offered natural, medical, or surgical right away. The scan was just last week and it took me a couple days to take it all in and do some research. I really appreciate all the support from you women. I'm so lucky to have you, a fantastic husband, and really supportive friends here at home! I'm so hoping to be pregnant again right away. My doctor is ready for me to start injectables as soon as I have a period.


----------



## bluestars

When I lost my boys they wanted to take me in to give birth to them but I just didn't want to believe it! It took me five days to Ben walk through the hospital doors. I wished I had waited longer now but I got blood poisoning. I just hope you are ok! 

You deserve your rainbow! Xxx


----------



## slg76

I'm so sorry about your sons. I can't imagine how much harder this would be with a pregnancy further along. We all deserve our rainbows! One thing in all this that makes me feel good is knowing how much all these children are wanted and how much they will be loved.


----------



## bluestars

Always honey! And so so much! 

I hope you don't mind me saying but I read your signature things at the bottom and I see you have had treatment for breast cancer. I just wanted to say woohoo well done for beating the monster!!! Your baby will have the most amazing brave mummy! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Aleeah

slg76 said:


> Anyone here have a natural mc? I am 9 weeks but baby never developed past 6. How long did you cramp before you bled? I had mild cramps all week, bad ones yesterday, and today almost nothing. Come on already, I want to get this over with! I bet a big bowl of ice cream would speed things up :)

Sorry you're going through this slg. Unfortunately I seem to have suffered most things in my quest to have a baby, so might be able to answer some of your questions too.

THIS MAY BE TMI FOR SOME PEOPLE
I had a tiny bit of pink blood and a bit of cramping to my right side, I freaked out and ended up in hospital wanting to make sure everything was ok. At the time I was 8 weeks pregnant but unfortunately the baby measured just 7 weeks with no heartbeat. I opted to go home and wait for a natural miscarriage. I had 4 days of cramping (like a period) and then started to bleed, it was brown to start and then went red. It wasn't absurdly heavy and then on day 2 of that in the evening, I had strong cramps, on and off, I found squatting through them helped. They were bad but not bad enough for me to not cook dinner :haha:!. I then bleed so heavy I ended up back in hospital the day after where it all passed naturally and the bleeding stopped instantly. Sorry if it's a bit graphic but I read a post that explained what happened and so I was prepared, I'd rather know than not. I should also say, I didn't have any painkillers throughout.

Sending you tonnes of strength :hugs: and a virtual kick to get it started :wacko::flower: xxx



teacup said:


> Anyone else ovulated early after a miscarriage?
> 
> Hope we all have our rainbow babies soon! Good luck ladies! :dust:

Hi Teacup,

Sorry you find yourself here too. It's sad when I see a new name here.

The quickest I ovulated was this last time. I was pregnant with twins and miscarried at 9 weeks (they measured 6 weeks) I then had a D&C on 26th August. I think I ovulated within 3 weeks of that D&C as I'm now pregnant, even though we weren't trying :wacko:! So it's possible to have a quick ovulation but equally the time before with the natural miscarriage it took me 6 weeks to ovulate. Good luck, I hope it happens really soon for you xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I know how it feels to go off baby dancing, we've been off it a while now but I guess I have a good excuse not to these days :thumbup:! I'm hoping you've already caught it, especially if you don't normally ovulate this late. And I hope you continue to look tired, pregnant lady tired of course!:haha:

And WOO HOO for crosshairs! I see them, I see them! So now you're out of the baby dancing pressure anyway, for me that means back to big Bridget Jones underwear and no pressure to look "ravishable"!!:blush::haha:

*Lindsay* - It's so lovley you're 15 weeks now! I know it doesn't seem it to you but it's going by fast! Are you showing? Is your tummy getting hard yet?? Do tell us more symptoms, I love hearing about them!

*SLG* - And a big WOO HOO for you too, like Blue said, what a brave lady. Hoping you get that strong sticky BFP straight away :hugs: xx

*Crysshae* - How are you doing?? Any signs?? :hugs: xx

*Literati* - Dreams are the best sign! With all my BFP's I had dreams before I got them. I had a dream the other day I had a little boy and little girl and I was going to someone's wedding with them. I told hubby in the morning, and he asked if they were 'ours' and we laughed together when I said "hardly, they were gorgeous!!"!!:haha: I'm a firm believer in dreams for pregnancies, my mum always insisted on them too.

And we haven't agreed on any names yet, and I really don't want to know the sex. I did with the twins, as that was a shock but never got that far. But I want it to be a surprise, who knows how I'll feel when I get there though!:wacko:

*Nina* - How are you hun? Hope you're feeling more positive now? :hugs:

*Teacup* - How are you getting on? Any ovulation signs etc? :hugs: xx

*AFM* - No real symptoms, apart from back pain, slightly sore boobs and a stonking cold! Had a VERY busy weekend with family, glad it's over and I'm at work, it was THAT busy...!:wacko:xx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> *Teacup* - How are you getting on? Any ovulation signs etc? :hugs: xx

Hi Aleeah! So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: Congratulations on getting pregnant again so quickly! How many weeks are you? Have you done a Clear Blue Digi? I haven't had any ovulation symptoms this cycle... until today! Lots of EWCM, will do an opk later today - I _really_ hope it's positive. This is roughly when I would normally ovulate so I hope my body manages it okay. 

How are you doing Slg? Has the bleeding got going yet? xx :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

teacup said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> *Teacup* - How are you getting on? Any ovulation signs etc? :hugs: xx
> 
> Hi Aleeah! So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: Congratulations on getting pregnant again so quickly! How many weeks are you? Have you done a Clear Blue Digi? I haven't had any ovulation symptoms this cycle... until today! Lots of EWCM, will do an opk later today - I _really_ hope it's positive. This is roughly when I would normally ovulate so I hope my body manages it okay.
> 
> How are you doing Slg? Has the bleeding got going yet? xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, it wasn't planned. We were told not to get pregnant, as I've now had 4 miscarriages all around 7 weeks and so we were using the withdrawal method but apparently not very effectively, as here I am. It's still very early days, I'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday. 

We found out when I had a scan at my Fertility Clinic appointment, on my uterus to check if there were any obvious abnormalities last week, and there was a tiny sac with a yolk in it. I haven't done any digi's this time, as FRER test last week was much darker than the control line but I may do one tomorrow. I've another scan to check on viability next week and then a scan every week for the first 3 months.

Your symptoms sound very promising! My symptoms have always been tonnes of cm, so that's a great sign. Good luck, post us pics of your positive OPK if you get one, I love the POAS stuff!! xxx


----------



## slg76

tick-tock, tick-tock. Just waiting still. Thanks for all the encouragement :0


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> *Teacup* - How are you getting on? Any ovulation signs etc? :hugs: xx
> 
> Hi Aleeah! So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: Congratulations on getting pregnant again so quickly! How many weeks are you? Have you done a Clear Blue Digi? I haven't had any ovulation symptoms this cycle... until today! Lots of EWCM, will do an opk later today - I _really_ hope it's positive. This is roughly when I would normally ovulate so I hope my body manages it okay.
> 
> How are you doing Slg? Has the bleeding got going yet? xx :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, it wasn't planned. We were told not to get pregnant, as I've now had 4 miscarriages all around 7 weeks and so we were using the withdrawal method but apparently not very effectively, as here I am. It's still very early days, I'll be 6 weeks on Wednesday.
> 
> We found out when I had a scan at my Fertility Clinic appointment, on my uterus to check if there were any obvious abnormalities last week, and there was a tiny sac with a yolk in it. I haven't done any digi's this time, as FRER test last week was much darker than the control line but I may do one tomorrow. I've another scan to check on viability next week and then a scan every week for the first 3 months.
> 
> Your symptoms sound very promising! My symptoms have always been tonnes of cm, so that's a great sign. Good luck, post us pics of your positive OPK if you get one, I love the POAS stuff!! xxxClick to expand...

Yay I just got a positive opk! :happydance: Here is a pic of it! Will BD every day for the next 3 days now! That's what worked last time anyway. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 331.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## teacup

slg76 said:


> tick-tock, tick-tock. Just waiting still. Thanks for all the encouragement :0

Sorry to hear things haven't got going yet, I found hot baths helped the flow. Hope things start soon for you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## slg76

thanks for your nice words ladies. I was actually diagnosed with breast cancer when I was pregnant with dd. I like to think we are both good fighters because we both made it through just fine (well minus my good fertility). dd actually went through chemo with me for my entire 3rd trimester!

Teacup...Yea for ovulation!!! Very exciting!

I've been using a heat pack on my tummy some. Not sure how much it will help with blood flow since I'm not even spotting yet. I'm going to ask my doctor if I can go in for an ultrasound this week. If the fetal pole is completely gone then dh is okay for me to do a d&c. I'm ready for one.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I see some crosshairs on your chart!! Yay :) Hopefully the doctor thinking you look "hellishly tired" is a good sign.

LL, wow, I'm impressed that you have names picked out. I think even if we find out the gender, we will pick a few names and then wait until baby is born to choose one. We also have a tradition like that in my family too.... apparently there is the middle name Louise or Louisa in every generation so we have also thought of using 2 middle names. I hope all those pregnant dreams area great sign!!

Slg, I also hope you can get this m/c over as soon as possible, waiting must be torture! I had a D&C and the recovery was very quick so hopefully if you do decide to go that route, you have the same experience. Yep, you and your daughter must be fighters! I agree with the others, you are a brave lady!

Aleeah, must have been a busy weekend if work is a break!! We've also had quite a busy weekend, lots of visiting and family dinners the last couple days. Today is a holiday and we are just having a quiet day in, it's nice after all the running around. Yes, my tummy is starting to get hard at the bottom and I can notice that it's more rounded around the lower part - hubby, my mom and sister notice too. I think to everyone else it probably just looks like I've gained a little bit of weight, lol. The weird thing I notice is that I've got a scar on my stomach (from just below my ribs to just above my pubic bone) and the bottom part is wider now, and turning a bit of a red/purple colour. Not much in terms of symptoms, most of the nausea is gone now and I'm just a little tired and finding myself getting out of breath quickly. 

Teacup, yay for a positive OPK!! I hope you catch the egg :)

How is everyone else doing? 

As for me, just having a quiet day to get ready for the week which is looking really busy. I've got appointments with internal medicine and OB this week, as well as my second prenatal screening blood test so feeling a little anxious about those... hopefully everything still checks out okay!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - an ultrasound sounds like a good idea. I hope you can get this over with soon . 

Lindsay - glad you have a quiet day after your busy weekend of family gatherings. Sounds like you have a lot of medical stuff this week which is nice but also tiring. I hope your blood work goes well and shows absolutely zero issues. It is understandable to feel anxious. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls nice tp see the thread get busy again. 

Slg sorry theres still no bleeding. Id ask for another scan too. Waiting must be horrible! 

Id say both you and your dd are both fighters! 

Aleeah hope the next couple of weeks come in quickly. The signs seem soo promising

Linds I wanna know of symptoms ! Can u feel baby move yet?

Nine how are you! 

Nothing new with me. My possitivity is slipping. Think I might not have o'd know ... and keep thinking I ahould be feelinv lower back pain like before. Not feeling anything and next month wont bw happening as I away. I wont be pregnant before Christmas now. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - don't give up hope yet. It could still be your month! So sorry you feel discouraged. :hugs: are they doing another cd21 test this cycle?


----------



## bluestars

Yeah tomorrow is cd 21 and bloods will be done then. Going to ask what they are testing this time as last time they didnt really say but was whatever determines if i O'd or not... 

Figured out why my results weren't online. There was a full system crash over the glasgow area. Think its sorted now xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, did you have a good thanksgiving weekend? After all the turkey I've eaten over the last few days I think I may actually have gained some weight by my appointment thursday, lol. 

Blue, don't give up hope yet, it is still very early days :hugs: Hopefully you get good news from your blood test tomorrow! When will you get your results? Most of my symptoms are gone now... just have sore boobs, kinda tired, and feeling hungry more often than normal. I don't think I'm feeling movements.... although over the last few days I've noticed something (occasionally) that feels like little muscle twitches quite low down, so not sure if that's movement or just muscle twitches, lol.


----------



## bluestars

Could be movements linds. Exciting. Hehehe

Bloods taken this morning results should be back by the end of the week I think so we will see. Took another opk test and it was positive so I don't know what y body thinks I think I have had positives for nearly a week or so now! ...


How is everyone today? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*SLG* - Like the others have said, recovery with a D&C is very quick. I had my D&C for the twins on a Monday and was whisked away by hubby to Venice on the Wednesday and walked more than I've ever walked! Also got back to baby dancing over there too, so you can imagine I felt ok to do all that. The natural m/c took a little longer to get over but I think that was more psychologically I was shocked, whereas with the D&C I was more prepared in my head.

I've also heard a hot bath can help, so maybe give that a go? :hugs: xx 

*Blue* - Don't feel down, you're certainly not out yet. Your temps do suggest you ovulated, FF doesn't easily give solid crosshairs. Mine were dotted for a long time when I was temping and I fell pregnant that month :thumbup:. Try and think of it positively, I'm sure you ovulated but IF you didn't at least they'll know now and can do something to help. I still think this could be your cycle, it's always the cycle no-one expects!:hugs:

*Lindsay* - So glad you only have the nice symptoms, I hope it is how they say it is for you, in terms of the honeymoon period of pregnancy. Isn't the second trimester meant to be the best??:thumbup: It's exciting to hear you may be feeling movements, you must post a pic of your next scan so we can see how much little bean has grown!:happydance:

*Teacup* - So EXCITING to see your positive OPK :happydance:! I've honestly never been as happy as the time I got my very first positive OPK, I still get comments to the post I posted then (back in July) as people think my reaction was so funny but so true. And my god, that is a positive OPK you've got there, no doubting that. Now get to baby dancing duties!:winkwink:

*Literati* - You must be close to ovulation now too? Are you on baby dancing duties as well??:hugs:

*Nina & Crysshae* - Hope you're well?? xx

*AFM* - So in a bit of a weird place, my husband did say he wouldn't be able to attend all my scans (if we make it that far) as he's busy with work. Which I get and respect, they plan to scan me every week from next week, so I appreciate his work are less accomodating than mine, so I can go on my own.

BUT he told me last night he doesn't want to go to ANY scans until 3 months as he's so scared of what's happened before. He loves me to pieces and he's obviously more cut up about things than I'd realised and I'm strong enough to go on my own and take whatever news they give me each week but am I being too soft?! I think I'll be fine if everything's ok but I don't want to resent him if it's not and I'm on my own?? xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey Aleeah. I do think you are being a little soft. I understand that he might be scared of the news but does that mean that you have to be scared alone? I don't think that's fair you should be supporting each other. Your going through the physical side of things too he needs to remember that. 

Does that sound to harsh? Xxx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> *Teacup* - So EXCITING to see your positive OPK :happydance:! I've honestly never been as happy as the time I got my very first positive OPK, I still get comments to the post I posted then (back in July) as people think my reaction was so funny but so true. And my god, that is a positive OPK you've got there, no doubting that. Now get to baby dancing duties!:winkwink:
> 
> So in a bit of a weird place, my husband did say he wouldn't be able to attend all my scans (if we make it that far) as he's busy with work. Which I get and respect, they plan to scan me every week from next week, so I appreciate his work are less accomodating than mine, so I can go on my own.
> 
> BUT he told me last night he doesn't want to go to ANY scans until 3 months as he's so scared of what's happened before. He loves me to pieces and he's obviously more cut up about things than I'd realised and I'm strong enough to go on my own and take whatever news they give me each week but am I being too soft?! I think I'll be fine if everything's ok but I don't want to resent him if it's not and I'm on my own?? xx

Thanks Aleeah! Yep I easily persuaded OH into BDing last night, :haha: Will do again tonight and then tomorrow night as well to make sure. :winkwink: We're using the same method that worked last time (TMI - OH 'finishing' from behind) so really hoping I get a BFP on my birthday in 12 days time. :happydance: At least if AF comes then I can have lots of drinks over Halloween so either outcome would be fine (although I'd prefer a BFP!) :haha:

I think that your OH should come to some of your scans, I think it would be very unsupportive of him to not be involved at all in the first 3 months. Maybe ask him to come to your 7 week scan, because that is when they can see the heartbeat and it would be sad for him to miss seeing that. xx


----------



## bluestars

I agree even if he comes for the first one and then every so often after until 12 week scan! 


Girls in still nearly getting positive on cheapies opk and flashy faces on clear blue tests:shrug:

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I don't think you were harsh at all. I don't get men, he seems to fight such a strong arguement I concede when I talk to him but when I have some time to think on my own I also think he should come with me. I said the same thing to him, he doesn't want to come because he doesn't want to hear anymore bad news but what about me? I can't avoid it as I have to be there for the scan. He's very insistent I go to the scans!

Also, I probably wouldn't count that OPK as a positive to be honest (you can all correct me if I'm wrong pls). As I had tonnes of OPK's like that for ages and ages and they were all 'negative' as the positive I got was like Teacup's, and I only got that for 2 days. I don't know anything about the CB monitors though, sorry. 

*Teacup* - I'm impressed you can get hubby to do the deed 3 days in a row! Me and hubby only ever manage 2 and he's defeated :blush:!! Good plan about the 7 week scan, as that's when we've lost the others, that would be the one next week and he's point blank refusing to go!! He's being sweet at home, really trying to look after me, just wish he'd grow his b*lls back that he so obviously possesses and snap out of it about the scans!!:haha:

Thanks ladies, I think you're right, I'm being soft, I'll try wearing him down and if that doesn't work I'll take a friend!:thumbup: xx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Your chart is looking lovely with those stable temps. I wouldn't call that a positive OPK either. They say OPKs will have a line when you're pregnant. I hope that's what is going on with you! 

Good luck Teacup! I hope you catch that egg!

Slg - I hope everything gets moving for you soon so you can start again. :hugs:

Nina and LL - How are you? Cycle buddies again this month?

Aleeah - I think he should go with you too... If I went into my reasons why, I would just be repeating what you all have already said. For better, for worse, in sickness and in health....etc. 

Lindsay - I'm so glad you are to the enjoyable part of pregnancy. It has gone by so fast! So exciting! I didn't feel my first baby move until right at 20 weeks, so if you're not feeling anything yet, it's no big deal, pretty normal for a first full-term pregnancy. With each pregnancy, I felt them move earlier. 

AFM - Looks like my new cycle started today, so no mishap surprise. :haha: All is well.


----------



## teacup

:coffee: Here are the opks from my cycle when I conceived and also my opks from this cycle after the miscarriage. It's probably really gross that I kept all these but I find them fascinating, and also really useful to refer back to my successful cycle. It seems I ovulate around cd 17 - cd 18. But I have only done opks two cycles so haven't got a lot to go on! I got an almost positive 9 days after the miscarriage and a few more dark ones early on than my other cycle.

I have noticed that instead of a gradual darkness, my opks seem to go from 0 to 60 when I ovulate! I always thought it was meant to be a steady increase.
 



Attached Files:







Cycle before BFP.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









After MC.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I don't think I would call that a positive OPK either... although I never did the strip ones, I just had the digital one. I think LH goes up and down in the luteal phase and as Crys said, they also go more positive when you're pregnant ;) 

Aleeah, I also think your hubby should be going to the scans (at least some of them) with you for all of the reasons you said. It's his baby too, and whatever is going to happen is going to happen whether or not he goes to the scans or not, so he'll have to get the news one way or another. Plus, I don't know about you, but I certainly feel less anxious if hubby is there with me.... a little support is really nice. 

I don't think I'll be getting anymore scans until 20 weeks, so it'll be a while before I have any pics to post. I do hope you'll be posting yours!!

Teacup, sounds like you've got a good BD plan! Hopefully you catch the egg this month :)

Crys, glad to hear all is well with you, at least you won't have to explain anything to the doctor :haha: Hopefully this cycle flies by so you can get back to trying again! 

Actually the last 15 weeks have not seemed to go by fast for me, lol. I'm trying to worry less and I think if all checks out okay on thursday that will really help! At times it still doesn't feel real... I had an OMG moment this weekend when I realized we could have a baby in April. That triggered a little cleaning spree and I went through the whole closet in the extra bedroom and got rid of a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I had a great Thanksgiving. Lots of eating for me as well. Unfortunately, I was so full that I couldn't eat as many delicious foods as I wanted to! Glad you had a good thanksgiving as well. 

That is so exciting that you will have a baby in April! Glad to hear a bit of 'nesting' kicked in for you. It is too bad it is going by so slowly for you, but I hope that now that you are feeling better and have passed the most major obstacle that it will start flying by and you can enjoy things more. 

Aleeah - I agree with everyone else that your husband should be there for at least 1 or 2 first tri scans. You are in this together and you shouldn't have to face the scary parts alone. I do hope you can get him to see that, but if not bringing a good friend is a good idea. 

Crys- well, at least now you can start fresh and you just have one more cycle to wait! How long are your cycles normally? 
I am doing ok. I have sort of been ignoring my cycle so far. I think I'm just sick of it all. Even temping feels like a huge chore. Nina and I are cycle buddies again but she seems to have disappeared :(

Blue - I agree w everyone that that is no longer positive. It's normal to still have a bit of LH in your system after you ovulate. I would just stop testing! I do hope your blood tests reveal that you have ovulated this month! 

Teacup - thanks for posting your OPK progression. That is a good reference. 

AFM - I guess I'm already cd9 but it doesn't feel like it. No signs of fertility yet but we did BD last night. I am hopefully not going to get as obsessed this month. I am too tired for that.


----------



## Aleeah

*Crysshae* - A little sad you didn't get a nice little surprise but also happy you're onto a new cycle that could be 'the one'!:dance: You're so right with your in sickness and in health comment too, thank you!:hugs:

*Teacup* - Useful seeing your OPK's, I don't think it's gross at all, I've still got tonnes of used pregnancy tests with dates on from this year, I should throw them out but I like to compare too (even though some have evaporated!!):haha:. Also, not all women show a steady increase or decrease with the OPK tests. I certainly looked like I was close to peaking but then would get a blank, I got through 50 of the little blighters in the time following my m/c :blush:! (It did take me over 6 week to ovulate though!) And they varied a lot but a good strong one is all you need and you have one of those.:happydance:

*Blue* - Please do let us know how you get on with your test results, your temps look really good and you've no doubt baby danced enough :thumbup: xx

*Lindsay* - I can imagine the weeks are passing very slowly for you but it's so lovely you're making such good headway with the second trimester. I always find it confusing, as to when the second trimester starts, 12 weeks? 13 weeks? 14 weeks? Who knows but at least you can confidently say you've made it to it!!:yipee: A bit of nesting is a good thing, can't wait to hear about how much stuff you've bought closer to the time... babies appear to have SO much stuff, you'll be glad for the space you're making now!:headspin:

*Literati* - Taking it easy and not obsessing is so good, I'm sure that's why I wasn't ovulating following my miscarriage. I was SO obsessed with it and then I gave up and did lots of shopping and eating chocolate and whatever I wanted and I ovulated and caught. I know it's hard to hear but relaxing really does help. I know we're not on the same cycle as you but we're here to help too, so feel free to vent or symptom spot, whatever you fancy :friends: xxx

*AFM* - I only now wish I was married to one of you lovely ladies (though the getting sperm might be difficult!):rofl:. I've resigned to the fact he's not coming, maybe I've resigned to it too quickly but I almost want to cherish that look on his face when we saw the tiny little sac. If he comes with me and it's bad, I'll feel terrible for him and not think about myself. So for now, I think I'll go without him. 

I don't want to drag any of my friends along now either, I told one friend about the pregnancy and she burst into tears, as she's been so sad and worried for me. I feel terrible I'm upsetting people so much, I don't want to make anyone else cry anymore. So decided to go on my own, I've done it before, I can do it again! :bodyb:

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Well I usually randomly test throughout my cycle and usually after o it's neg all the way! But this months just seems to be positive all the time... Not sure my hormones are playing game at all.. I know on the bcheapies it's not a real positive it's a high on the cbft. I'm giving in and not worrying about it. Will let you know when bloods back. Don't think I will test until they are back. 

Aleeah I'd have came with you no matter good or bad news! I have no balls or rod though so I'd fail as a man... Hehe :hehe: I really hope it goes well for you and you can go back with good news! 

Glad you all had a good thanksgiving we don't do that here. Wish we did though any excuse for family get to tethers is brill to me ! 

Teacup it's not weird you keep them just wish I did now so I could compare.

Beautiful weather here today = amazing sunset! Picture to follow soon! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Beautiful for Scotland xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Beautiful sunset, blue! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slg76

One of my best friends lives near Dundee. Your picture makes me feel like I have a snapshot of her day :)


----------



## bluestars

Hehe Scotland's not all that bad for sunsets eh? 


Well aparently here it's wave of light day... Not sure if it's the same as you guys... I lit a candle for my boys and your babies. Anyone else want to join xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

They call it Infant and Pregnancy Loss Day here. I like Wave of Light much much better. I lit candles too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

I lit a candle as well but did not take a picture. I wanted to really make today feel special but I didn't really. But I suppose I can make any day a day to remember my baby. But I am glad there is a day so that other people can remember as well.


----------



## Aleeah

What lovely photo's and what a lovely idea. I've never heard of it before, can't believe I missed it, will make sure I know about it now for the coming years.

And what a beautiful sunset Blue, defintely brightened up my day.

xxx


----------



## bluestars

I know we remember our babies everyday! But to think go how many candles where lit is amazing. But I light those candles all the time. Aleeah I'm sure you can to! <3 

Crys beautiful! Xxx

How are you all today? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

I was a bit sad, got my blood test results back and they're all clear :cry:. So no definite cause of the miscarriages. I wanted it to be the clotting disorder so I could at least take something different but apparently results on that are clear. So I'm back to doing this on my own.

There's me sat around, down in the dumps and then I feel sick, really sick and throw up!! I've never been so pleased to see vomit!!!:haha: I've never been this sick so early and I know it doesn't mean anything, millions of women are sick and still miscarry but for today I'm happy with it!:happydance: xx


----------



## bluestars

Well I'm happily dancing at your vomiting to haha ! Woow! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay, Aleeah! Awesome symptom! 

That's a difficult thing. It's wonderful that there is nothing wrong, but at the same time, we want something that can be fixed, darn it!

Did they say anything about it? Why they think you would miscarry so many times if there was nothing wrong and the babies were chromosomally normal? 

Are there other tests? I've heard of women talking about immune disorders and such? Did they bring that up? 

But then I think there is that lady who talked to you on your journal. She miscarried multiple times and then had her take home baby without any help. So it's all just in God's hands, and he knows what he's doing. And I'm praying that this is your take home baby!


----------



## Lindsay109

Beautiful photos. I didn't know about wave of light day either, but will make sure I remember it for next year. Blue, that's a beautiful sunset photo too! Thanks for sharing :)

Aleeah, I'm sorry they didn't find something they could easily fix. In the long run though, it's probably good that your results are all clear... I really hope this one will be your take home baby :) A lovely surprise take home baby :hugs: 

I read somewhere that statistically, pregnancies where the woman has morning sickness, are less likely to miscarry - so sickness is a great sign! :happydance: I hope it hangs around for another 6 weeks or so ;)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Yay, Aleeah! Awesome symptom!
> 
> That's a difficult thing. It's wonderful that there is nothing wrong, but at the same time, we want something that can be fixed, darn it!
> 
> Did they say anything about it? Why they think you would miscarry so many times if there was nothing wrong and the babies were chromosomally normal?
> 
> Are there other tests? I've heard of women talking about immune disorders and such? Did they bring that up?
> 
> But then I think there is that lady who talked to you on your journal. She miscarried multiple times and then had her take home baby without any help. So it's all just in God's hands, and he knows what he's doing. And I'm praying that this is your take home baby!

Apparently it's all luck now. If I hadn't have been pregnant then they would have done some 3D scans of my uterus to see if there were any abnormalities, that would have been the next stage, that and thyroid tests. But there's not much they can do now, apart from scans to reassure me and hopefully not miss a mmc if that's what happens.

Yes it's lovely hearing from ladies that had happy endings after so many failed attempts, I'm still hopeful that will be me one day. I guess there is some hope, I also found out one of my miscarriages from a few years ago was more promising than I'd thought. They baby measured at 10 weeks and then stopped for some reason, so I have managed to get the placenta to take over, they were concerned that's where the problem was but as it's not, I can see why they're hoping I've just had horrid luck and I might turn a corner this time.

I'm praying so hard to god, I just hope he hears just one of my prayers and thank you all for your prayers too xx


----------



## mindymoo

Hey everyone, im new to this so bear with me. Well i m/c end of sep have been bleeding for about 25 days and today it has actually stopped!! Dont know what to do now. Dont know when I will O? Want to start trying again asap (like yesterday) any ideas on how I can work this out lol. :shrug:


----------



## slg76

Hi Mindymoo! I'm sorry about your mc but glad to hear that your body is getting back to normal. I would suggest doing a pregnancy test to make sure it is negative. If you still have any hch in your body then you won't ovulate. If it's positive you just have to wait a while and test again until you get a negative. Once you have a negative hpt I would get some OPK strips (ovulation predictor) and start testing once a day. Once the test starts getting darker you can do two a day at least 8 hours apart. These strips should tell you when you ovulate. I hope it's very soon! Good luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - Congratulations on the nausea/vomiting! That really made me excited when I read that. Such a good sign that you've never been so nauseous so early on before. And yes I've also heard what Lindsay has heard that women with morning sickness are less likely to miscarry. So that's great! I am remaining hopeful for you. 
That is good nothing is wrong with you but also frustrating that there is no simple solution to fix things. 

I do hope that they will still check your thyroid now that you're pregnant? That should always be checked with pre-natal blood work and a TSH above 2.5 is associated with higher rates of miscarriage even if your levels are still in the 'normal' range for a non-pregnant person. If they haven't checked it yet, I would ask. 

Mindy - welcome here and so sorry about your loss. 25 days is a lot of bleeding! You must be relieved it has stopped finally. I hope you ov soon!
AFM - I am CD 10 already, shockingly. I had watery CM yesterday and EWCM this morning so we will be BDing tonight. No positive OPK yet. 

Nina - missing you. How is your cycle coming along?


----------



## mindymoo

Yeah ALOT of bleeding lol so happy its stopped! Well did a test this morning and got a BFN!! :happydance: So relieved.. we wait so long for BFP never thought id be so happy to see a negative result. 

Will take your advice and invest in some Ovulation sticks and hopefully it will happen soon. I have no idea where I am in my cycle right now or when I actually did m/c as didnt have a big clot or any thing so everything is so up in the air at the mo.

Been hard as me and the hubby are newly weds and actually started bleeding on my honeymoon (that put a dampner on things) so now we can finally start to enjoy married life :blush: as its been a hard month tbh.

Fingers crossed for all of you amazing ladies and lots of baby dust to you all, heres hoping for lots of sticky babies this time x x x x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies do you mind if i join in? I mc on oct 4 had an us yesterday that confied that i am done. now waiting for af so we can ttc again! I normally have a 21 - 23 day cycle so we will see how long before i get af... can you ovulate while still spotting from mc?

Heres hoping that my cycle returns fairly quickly. i had a chemical the cycle before this mc and i ovulated 7 days after i passed the baby...

Fingers crossed for many rainbow babies :)

Kimm


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for your losses Mindy and KLS. That must've been a very difficult honeymoon, Mindy. Fingers crossed both of you get the BFP for your take home baby soon.


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Congratulations on your sick! I would take the nausea as a good sign...And I know what you mean, it sometimes feels better to have something to fix, because the uncertainty causes so much anxiety. But - you've got loads of good signs now .... good luck! x


----------



## Aleeah

*Mindymoo* - I'm so sorry you find yourself here and hoping a new cycle with mean a new very sticky BFP.

I agree with SLG's advice there, you should start using OPK's and possibly temping, initially I found temping frustrating, as I didn't ovulate for ages following my natural miscarriage but more than frustrating it was really really helpful in pinpointing my ovulation. Also cervical mucas is a great sign, I'm hoping I'm confident enough to just go with that in the future as for me, it's always very accurate. Let us know if you have any questions about ovulation tests or temping, as most of us on here have done either or both at some point. Good luck and it really does sound like you had your fair share of bleeding, I'm so sorry you've gone through this.

Oh and Congratulations on getting married! I'm very envious, I miss my wedding day as it's a distant memory now :winkwink: xx

*klsltsp* - Sorry you find yourself here also. I hope AF returns for you quickly if you're waiting before trying again. For me it took over 6 weeks to ovulate following my natural miscarriage but I think I'm fairly in the minority with that, as most women tend to ovulate sooner, especially if your cycles are the length of yours.

I'm not sure about your question with ovulation whilst spotting, maybe one of the others on here might be able to help? I ovulated very quickly following my recent D&C but I wasn't spotting at the time. Same as I said to Mindy, let us know any questions you have, I'm sure at least one of will know the answer to most :hugs: xx

*Literati* - I can't wait to hear your OPK update, as you must be ovulating now! Your cm sounds like such a good sign, I'd go with that and keep baby dancing. I know OPK's can be a bit difficult to catch if you don't test multiple times a day sometimes, as you might miss the surge so go with the cm. Good luck trooper, go get those little swimmers!! xx

How are all the other ladies doing? *Blue, Crysshae, Nina and Lindsay* - gone a bit quiet?

*AFM* - Same old, still ok, felt a bit sick this morning and had some brown spotting this morning too but it's stopped now and I'm not fretting. What will be, will be, regardless of if I worry or not, so PMA!:thumbup: xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Linnypops said:


> Aleeah - Congratulations on your sick! I would take the nausea as a good sign...And I know what you mean, it sometimes feels better to have something to fix, because the uncertainty causes so much anxiety. But - you've got loads of good signs now .... good luck! x

Thank you Linny, it's strange to be so pleased about it but I am too!:haha: Still just plodding along with it but I've only known a week, so a lot to take in, it's not real yet which is good, as anything could still happen.

How are you getting on? xx


----------



## bluestars

Nothing new on my end. Waiting out the tww... Nothing's different don't think it's my month tested yesterday -ve. 

Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Yep, I can see how having it a little unreal would be calming at this stage...just till you feel really confident. Anyway, I hope you can start to enjoy it soon! x

At the mo i'm 4dpo, I ovulated earlier than usual at CD12. Feeling ok, deep down I reckon it might be better to have a bit more time before a BFP to be honest, but we gave it a shot this month anyway ;)

Blue - hey love, that would be early to get a +ve anyway though wouldn't it? I'm same really, don't reckon it's going to happen (and ok with that actually) but we just never know! My +ve really took me by surprise.


----------



## Literati_Love

KLS- so sorry about your loss. Welcome here though. 

Mindy- that sounds like the worst honeymoon to me! I can't imagine having my honeymoon filled with tragedy. Also, since you were so early on, it could be normal that you didn't pass any big clots. But they are doing a follow up u/s, right? Also, congrats on your wedding! What was your wedding day? Tell us a bit about it! 

Aleeah - thanks for being so interested in my OPKs! Haha. I actually have not had a positive yet and I tested three times yesterday and also with FMU today. It can be common for me to get up to 5 days of fertile CM before I ov so I am not surprised by lack of a + yet and assume I might get a + tomorrow or Sat at the latest! 

Sorry about your spotting but glad you are just staying calm about this all. I do hope it all works out. :hugs: 

Linny - well I do hope it's your month but it definitely doesn't hurt to have another month of emotional healing. 

Blue - it is still SUPER Early to test! I would not fret about the BFN... But I do understand feeling down about it. :hugs: good luck!


----------



## mindymoo

Nope no follow op u/s for me - Apparently it was 'JUST' a m/c and these things take their time!!!! some people dont know how much their words can hurt.

Wedding day was amazing! Everything i had ever dreamed of! It was August 24th and was perfect. We had so much fun! Had a fun vintage theme to it and also had a video booth in the evening which I highly recommend as is hilarious. 

In all honesty i tried not to let it spoil my honeymoon, I tried to think positive and that so many women do bleed in the first trimester (as I said, no clots). So just tried to relax and enjoy as much as possible, as there was nothing i could have done. By the time I got home i knew though. 

Think im going to just enjoy ttc this month and let my body do its thing. If AF comes then at least i know where i am then and will start charting etc...

Thank you ladies you are a massive help and so nice to chat to people who are going through the same thing x x :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - Look at your temps!!! They look A-Mazing!!:thumbup: You're not out yet young lady, not by a long shot!! AND you are testing way early, and it depends on the tests, I was getting silly strong lines on the FRER's and the internet cheapies were still negative... figure that one out!:wacko: And that was WITH the twin pregnancy. Have you had results from your bloods yet? Also I didn't test positive until something like 11dpo, so you're too early I think. Just a few more days and you'll know and I'm sure it's your month, I'm praying for you [-o&lt; xxx

*Literati* - Thank you for the update, I love seeing positive OPK's but I've read it's a really good thing you get a build up of cm before you ovulate O:). Are you baby dancing now? We tried the SMEP when we fell pregnant with the twin pregnancy (poor hubby, that meant every other day for 6 weeks!! No wonder he didn't want to come near me after that!!):haha:.

*Linny* - I know what you mean about wanting to wait a bit longer, but hey you don't know what plans the man upstairs has for you!! You might have a lovely little surprise next week, I sure hope you do.:hugs:

*Mindy* - Your experience with medical staff dealing with you doesn't sound very nice at all. We had terrible experience with the first few but we've moved a lot and this years are at a different hospital, I can fault the care from the nurses and doctor's. They've gone above and beyond and it makes such a difference to how long it's taken me mentally to get over things.

They should really have offered you a follow up scan, I've never had one as it's either been obvious what's passed or I've had a D&C but I've been offered a follow up scan with both scenario's just for reassurance if nothing else. If I were you I'd push for it.:flower:

Your wedding day sounds like so much fun!xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Mindymoo, welcome! Sorry to hear of your loss, especially on your honeymoon, what bad timing :hugs: I'm glad you tried not to let it get you down too much. What did you do for your honeymoon? Your wedding sounds lovely! 

I agree with the others, opk's and temping really help in figuring out where your at in your cycle.

klstlp - welcome! sorry to hear of your loss as well :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bfp really soon!

slg - how are you doing hun? Any progress yet?

Aleeah, glad you're staying calm about the brown spotting... it can be very normal, in fact my OB said she wouldn't worry unless it was bright red and/or accompanied by bad cramping. I had brown spotting for over 2 weeks following my bleeding episode and still so far so good.

Blue, don't worry about the -ve, it's very early for testing. I've got my fingers crossed that this is your cycle ;) Your chart is looking really good!

Linny, never hurts to give it a shot ;) As Aleeah said, you never know what's in store for you!

LL, here's to hoping for a positive opk soon! 

Not much new with me. I got a good report from the internal med doctor yesterday :) She said I'm "boring" so don't need to come back for a month which is great, lol (she's got quite a sense of humour). I'm off to see the OB this afternoon and a little more nervous for that one, especially as hubby is not able to come with me this time. Hopefully everything checks out okay - I'm hopeful because I can tell my uterus is growing... it's getting a little harder to hide.


----------



## mindymoo

Hi Lindsay, thank you! We went to Turkey for 8 days it was lovely! Was glad to get home though tbh I missed my boys and was itching to get to the docs lol. 

Will maybe try temping will look into it later as dont really have a clue what im doing lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy - that is awful about the insensitivity you faced. People get so hardened and don't realize that you are a person who is grieving. :hugs: I agree if you are at all concerned, do insist on a follow-up ultrasound! 

Your wedding sounds just lovely! The video both sounds fun. I am glad you stayed positive for your honeymoon. 

Aleeah - you bet we are BDing! :haha: we BDed cd 8 and cd 10 and will continue every other day until +OPK so basically SMEP plan but we don't keep going beyond 1 DPO. Doing SMEP for 6 weeks does sound exhausting! Wow! I do think it's good to get several days of CM and the month I got pregnant I did have 5 days of it! 

Lindsay - that is good news that your internal med specialist thinks you're too boring to see for a while! Good luck at your ob appt! I understand your nervousness but I am sure everything is more than fine! :hugs: 

AFM - I actually got really strong ovulation cramps last night that actually spread down my leg like blue described this cycle. It was pretty extreme! I was surprised that wasn't accompanied by a +OPK but I checked precious charts, and I have had ovulation cramps for 4 days before O before! I have slight cramps today as well so guess my body is just gearing up.

Nina - we miss you.


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - Have you had your weekly scan yet? It's been a week, hasn't it? 

Blue - Way too early to say that negative means your out! 

Lindsay - Have fun listening to your little one's heartbeat today!

LL - Good luck!

Fingers crossed for you, Linny!

Nina - Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## bluestars

No results back yet. Wish they would come back telling me my hcg levels are counting up haha doubt it. I know this time she's tested for all hormones that can be tested which was nice. She laughed and said I'm testing ALL of your hormones and we are going to see why this isn't happening. 

It's soo annoying I think I have cramps and tender boobs but I know it's in my head ! I just knew I was pregnant the last time I could feel it but I don't feel that at all. I just keep thinking because I'm expecting a positive by trying that it will happen... But I think I feel the same every month and I didn't even ovulate last month ! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, sounds like you've got a good BD plan! Fingers crossed for this month!! 

Aleeah, I am also wondering about your scan... Did you have it yet?

Blue, maybe it's not in your head ;)

As for me, baby seems to be doing just fine :). Got to hear the heartbeat which was amazing! My next ultrasound is also booked now... For nov 18. It's at the hospital this time and I've got an appointment with maternal fetal medicine right after so no waiting around for results which I am really happy about! It also means there should be no problem with hubby being there the whole time :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- good that they are checking all hormones this time. 

I do hope your symptoms are not just in your head! 

Lindsay - so glad to hear that baby is doing well and you got to hear the heartbeat! Wonderful that your hubby will likely be able to stay for both of your appointments next time! :)


----------



## slg76

Hi all,
Just giving an update. I had my ipas procedure done today (kind of like a DC). It was painful but only for a couple minutes. This afternoon the cramps haven't been any worse than what I've had for two weeks now. Felt sad to see an empty uterus on the screen afterward but feel relieved that my body can get back to normal now. My doctor was out of town but the Dr. who did it was great. She said that my corpus luteum, which provides the progesterone to support the pregnancy, was still totally intact and that is probably why my body wasn't passing the pregnancy on its own. Hoping for quickly falling HCGs now!


----------



## Literati_Love

SLG - Good to hear that everything is finally cleared out and your body can finally move on. :hugs: I know it must be hard knowing it really is over now, but at least now you can move forward towards your next BFP!


----------



## Lindsay109

slg76 said:


> Hi all,
> Just giving an update. I had my ipas procedure done today (kind of like a DC). It was painful but only for a couple minutes. This afternoon the cramps haven't been any worse than what I've had for two weeks now. Felt sad to see an empty uterus on the screen afterward but feel relieved that my body can get back to normal now. My doctor was out of town but the Dr. who did it was great. She said that my corpus luteum, which provides the progesterone to support the pregnancy, was still totally intact and that is probably why my body wasn't passing the pregnancy on its own. Hoping for quickly falling HCGs now!

It must be so nice to have that over with eh? :hugs: Hopefully your body gets back to normal quickly and you can move on to your sticky bfp :)


----------



## teacup

slg76 said:


> Hi all,
> Just giving an update. I had my ipas procedure done today (kind of like a DC). It was painful but only for a couple minutes. This afternoon the cramps haven't been any worse than what I've had for two weeks now. Felt sad to see an empty uterus on the screen afterward but feel relieved that my body can get back to normal now. My doctor was out of town but the Dr. who did it was great. She said that my corpus luteum, which provides the progesterone to support the pregnancy, was still totally intact and that is probably why my body wasn't passing the pregnancy on its own. Hoping for quickly falling HCGs now!

Aww it is sad, I'm sure your next BFP will be just around the corner. :hugs: Hope your hCG begins to drop now. xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Linds that's exciting! That won't be long at all ! Glad you can get it all in the one day to save the worrying! 

Lit -I hope so too. Where are you in your cycle? 

Slg- big hugs to you mrs! Hope your doing ok! Fingers crossed your boys gets back into a routine soon but more importantly that your head is doing good too!hope HGCs drop soon ! Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

*SLG* - I'm glad it's all over now. I can only imagine you'd have been through so much with the cancer and then having your daughter in terms of pain but I can understand the pain with the ipas :hugs:. You're such a strong and brave lady, an inspiration to us all :flower:!! I never mention the ipas as a means of miscarriage management that I've chosen in the past (due to blood pressure issues at the time), because to be honest it was my worst experience in terms of pain (I was definitely a wimp! :blush:) but certainly the best in terms of recovery. And it's the sort of memory I haven't been able to shake off. BUT like my D&C, the ipas certainly brought back ovulation the quickest, so hoping you'll drift into a new cycle within weeks. 

I'm just glad it's over for you now and you can look forward to a beautiful new strong sticky BFP :hugs: xxx

*Lindsay* - It's so lovely you got to hear baby's heartbeat, I bet you can't wait until you can feel it kicking away in there too!:thumbup: And I'm glad hubby will be allowed in for the whole appointment and it's not to far away now either. How are things with work going? Have you told them now? Do you tell your patients or do you wait until they guess? xx

*Blue* - Your temps are looking beautiful, like Mount Everest!! Climbing, climbing, climbing!:happydance: I love it!! Your chart's looking really fab now, are you still getting positive OPK's?xx

*Crysshae* - Your progressing through your AF now, it'll be baby dancing time again in no time at all! Are you planning to temp, or use OPK's or preseed this month? Or just go with the flow? I love your Fertility Friend footer, reminds me Halloween's just round the corner too!xx

*MindyMoo* - Temping's really easy. You just need a thermometer that shows temps to 2 decimal places and you're away! You need to take it first thing in the morning, literally as you stir from your sleep, before you talk, go for a pee, sit up or anything. I've got a thermometer that saves the temp, as 9 times out of 10 I end of drifting back to sleep anyway!:haha: Just record it, you can use Fertility Friend for that for free, and they have an app so handy and easy and then you should see a pattern. Blue's chart's a good one to look at. You can see when you've ovulated as your temps will stay elevated (and at that point you'll get crosshairs like Blue has) and can normally judge if AF is coming as they take a dip the morning of AF or a day before. I think that covers everything, let us know if you have any questions? xx

*Literati* - Good to hear you're having ovulation cramping, such a good sign!:thumbup: I was bent over in pain the month I had the twin pregnancy during ovulation and then again during what I now know was implantation. This time I had no feelings at all but me and hubby laugh it's been going on for so long now I'm immune to most elements of pain in that area now!!:wacko:

Sounds like you might be releasing Mammoth eggs!! Fingers and toes crossed for a nice sticky BFP :hugs: xxx

*AFM* - No weekly appointment's start from next week, so next scan is on Monday when theoretically I should be close to 7 weeks pregnant, that still seems like a strange thing to be saying :wacko:. I've been texting my doctor (the ways of modern technology hey!) almost daily and to be honest she doesn't sound too optimistic about this pregnancy either. Not sure what she's basing it on, I suppose on blood results and my history but the way I look at it is, her being optimistic or pessamistic won't change the outcome, and for now it's all ok, so I'll stick with that. I haven't had anymore bleeding and the nausea is all day now (but I still manage to eat 3 times a day!!):haha:, so that's good signs for me.

xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

thank you for such a warm welcome! There seems to be a lot of support and knowledge here which is awesome.

Aleeah you are so diligent talking to everyone and following up :) i wouldn't put too much. thought to the doc I find that they often think its best to prepare is for the worst... to not tey and get our hopes up. My best friend is a family doc and I can always tell when she thinks its not good... she doesnt say anything :) she knows that i. will trust what she says .. and the nauseau is definately a good sign!!

Literati wow ovulation cramps... awesome!! I have never had them but would lovw a sign like that. good luck.

afm think i. may get a hpt to see if its negative. i assume that i wont ovulate until after that... i did one last weekend and it was still positive. i had one test left but i cant find where i put it...lol

well i hope that everyone as a great day!!!

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Aleeah. Charts can be deceiving I have had a few charts that have looks good but I haven't actually even O'd. 9dpo today and not feeling anything significant or anything. Not anymore tired. Not really got breast tenderness or anything. Haven't tested again today. Might go pee on a ovulation stick see what it says. Lol (for fun) 

Still no bloods back. Hopefully here by the end of the day or tomorrow. 


Slg- I agree with Aleeah your such a strong woman for everything you have been through and still keep your head high ! Strong strong woman <3 very inspirational! 

Mindy- temping is easy and becomes habit really easy. Takes a couple of months for you to fully understand your body and what's happening. But I find it interesting! Xxxx

Aleeah don't let the doctor dishearten you! This isn't the same pregnancy as the last ones! Xxxx


----------



## mindymoo

Aleeah/blue yeah will be quiet interesting - I have done some reading and they suggest starting on CD1, do I need to wait till AF? or should I just start now? and blue remember positive thinking!! i really hope this is your month, every pregnancy is different just dont give up yet its still really early xxx 

Aleeah - Yey for nausea! but also great that your managing to eat too! All great signs I am sure mondays scan will go fine try not to work yourself up have a nice chilled out weekend. Will be thinking of you this weekend and sending lots of sticky baby dust to you x x

slg76 - very sad to see an empty uterus :( and know how you feel fingers crossed for BFN soon so you can ttc again soon (when your ready obvs ;) fingers crossed for you hun xx

klsltsp: I did test on sunday and was pos but by thursday it was neg! can all change quiet soon. hoping for BFN so you can try get back on track

afm - am activly ttc again wooo hooo! So going to go and enjoy my weekend maybe have a glass of wine or 2 as now the test shows neg I feel I can. I will also try temping as of tomorrow so wish me luck ladies, I hope you all have a great weekend xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - your chart truly does look amazing. I have high hopes for you. And I know this is very conspiracy theory of me, but I don't actually believe that you didn't ovulate last month! :haha: I am skeptical of the medical profession at times haha and they didn't even do an ultrasound, so.... :p 
When do you get your blood results back from this week? I am excited to hear the great news that you did indeed ovulate! 
I am CD12 today and just gearing up to ov. 

Aleeah - thanks! I was definitely thinking I might be releasing a mammoth egg as well. ;) more ovulation cramps yesterday and today. I think I got a +OPK this morning but I can't quite tell for sure. Regardless, I am sure if it gets any darker it will be a true positive tomorrow and we are going to BD tonight and tomorrow anyway! So that's exciting but I am worried I will ovulate as early as tonight and we won't get to BD in time since apparently it takes 10 hours for sperm to "capacitate" and I don't know of our Wednesday BD session will be enough. Oh well... We'll see I guess! 

Oh, and your all-day nausea sounds like a great sign! I agree that your doctor's optimism or pessimism will have no effect on your actual outcome and I do hope you make your doctor regret feeling pessimistic!

KLS- oh, yes, my ovulation cramps are very obvious each month. I can't even imagine not getting them! It definitely helps in knowing when I am fertile. I hope you get your negative HPT soon. 

Nina - my temps were the exact same today as yesterday ( I haven't updated my chart yet) and I immediately thought of you and how you looked 'dead' the one month! Are you nearing O yet? Getting lots of BDing done?

Mindy- yay for actively TTC again! Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

SLG - I know it must've been sad to see an empty uterus on the scan, but it truly is wonderful that your corpus luteum was still working so well. That means your body will take care of your healthy little one. 

Aleeah - Your doctor is probably just trying to be nonchalant. I pray your scan is absolutely perfect with a wonderful quickly fluttering heartbeat. 

Blue - That chart is looking awesome!

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## slg76

hi ladies. I'm feeling much better today. I was very achy yesterday from the ipas procedure but today I hardly feel anything and apart from a little spotting right after I haven't been bleeding at all. Thanks so much for your nice words. I have certainly had a rough couple of years with the cancer/new baby/fertility issues. Also just as my cancer treatment was finishing my MIL was diagnosed with cancer and she passed away a year later. Sometimes life just doesn't give you a break. But, I think we are all stronger than we know. you do what you have to when the time comes. 

I wish I had better luck with temping. I'm not a great sleeper so my temps end up all over the place from tossing and turning, moving rooms to sleep in, and getting up at all different times. 

Good to see all these updates! We have some exciting things going on! SOme of us getting back to Oing and some of us getting pregnancy scans. I love it!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, your chart is looking really good! I'm with LL on the conspiracy theory, lol. I kinda think your blood test may have been wrong last month. Hopefully you get good news on your recent blood test in the next day or so!!

Aleeah, I'm glad you're not too worried about your doctors outlook. It has been my experience that doctors are not overly optimistic at the best of times, I think they get caught up in the stats and numbers. We can be optimistic here instead :) I think you've got a healthy, tough little bean in there! You weren't even trying and here it is :) I hope there's excellent news on Monday!

Actually I'm not convinced that I'm not feeling baby already... I've been continuing to get a weird little muscle twitch/tickly sensation on and off (once or twice a day usually) and always in the same spot a few cm above my pubic bone and a little to the left. I didn't mention it to the doctor because I don't want her to think I'm crazy, lol. Anyway, I know it's really early to be feeling movement, but regardless of what it might be, it makes me feel better to think it might be movement. I haven't told work yet, but I need to very soon. They asked me yesterday if I would be willing to take over some of the mentor-ship duties (supporting other therapists who work there) as the therapist doing it right now is going on mat leave next month. I'm quite happy to do it, but would feel awkward telling them I will, without alerting them to the fact that I am also on a limited timeline. I haven't told my clients yet either, well, except for 1 (a 7 year old girl with CP and blindness) who was grilling me with questions about if I had a son or a daughter, she then went on to tell me I "sounded like a mom" and did I have "a baby in my tummy", lol. 

Kls, hopefully you get a negative hpt and will ovulate soon! I forgot, are you planning on trying right away?

Mindy, yay for actively ttc again!! Hopefully you can catch the egg quickly :) I don't think you have to wait until CD1 to start temping. Depending on where you're at in your cycle now, you may or may not see the ovulation pattern, but it'll get you in the routine. I hope you enjoy your glass or 2 of wine this weekend and I hope it's the last one you get to enjoy for about 9 months ;)

LL, that's good news about the positive OPK!! I hope this is your month!!

Slg, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better today :hugs: It really does sound like you've had a rough couple years, I am sorry to hear about your mother in law. It's true, things do seem to come all at once, good for you for making it through with such a positive attitude. Hopefully you've got a bunch of good things waiting for you right around the corner :)


----------



## bluestars

I like the idea of you being skeptical lol. Your at the 'fun' part of your cycle haha! I didn't feel any o pain last month really so is think it was maybe right. Hopefully not the same as this month ! 

Slg it's a great wee forum this one mixed chats and such lovely ladies!! Glad your feeling ok too! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Linds your feeling the baby move! That's what it feels lIke it's like tiny flutters! I felt my baby move just after 15 weeks (one had already passed by this time) and think because it was so squished in the same sac I felt it faster. But they kept getting stronger and stronger I told the midwife what I felt and she said it's moving. Then I felt it more when I lay flat on my back!!!! Exciting! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies - just popping in to see how everyone is! And wanted to say - Blue! is that not a classic triphasic pattern on your chart lady?! Good luck with your testing if you're doing more soon. It looks great though, a classic chart. hehe.

Afm, FF has moved my ov date from 12th to the 14th now, i think i'm covered with bd'ing, still....it was a bit annoying to wake up and see a shift of 2 days! Gonna pop in tomorrow and have a proper look through everyone's updates. Hope you all have good weekends x


----------



## Aleeah

*klsltsp* - You're sweet, I seem to spend a lot of time on this website and love chatting to all the ladies on this forum, always brightens up my day!:hugs:

Hoping your hpt tests turn negative real soon and then you could ovulate again straight away, it's possible, as that's what must've happened with me. We keep finding pregnancy tests in all sorts of places!! I love a bulk buy and hide them from hubby as he gets annoyed... and now they're in the guest bedroom, kitchen, lounge! I must've run out of places to hide them a long time ago!!:blush: xx

*Blue* - Hope you've had your blood test results back and they show you ovulated. And don't be disheartened, you'd think with my history I'd KNOW I was pregnant and I didn't :wacko:! Proof you literally can have NO symptoms at all. My boobs were the smallest they'd ever been. (that has since changed though, much to the hubby's delight!):haha:

*Mindymoo* - Exciting to hear you're actively trying and will be temping!:thumbup: Looking forward to seeing your chart take shape in the coming days and weeks. You don't need to wait till AF, I picked it up mid-way through and it still clearly showed my ovulation and bfp, so I'd suggest starting now. Even if it isn't clear this month, it'll still help show a base number.

*Literati* - Don't worry about if the sperm will get there or not, sounds like you've got baby dancing covered in my opinion. Just relax and enjoy the dancing! Fingers and toes crossed this is your month and you post up a beautiful bfp in no time :hugs:

*Crysshae* - How are you doing? AF must be close to clearing up now! :happydance: xx

*SLG* - Glad to hear you're recovering well, I remember recovering unbelievably quickly with it, I guess it's similar to a D&C without the horrible anaesthetic side effects. Also, I'd still try temping, even if you're a light sleeper. Honestly, I just did my temps whenever I woke or stirred, regardless of what time it was (as long as I'd been asleep for a minimum of 3 hours), so I didn't stick to the same time everyday and my chart still worked, so might be one still to try.:hugs:

*Lindsay* - Really sounds like baby to me too!!:happydance: That's put a huge grin on my face!! So lovely to hear your little bean is using his or her arms and legs! I'm impressed you haven't told anyone at work yet, you must be really good at hiding bump or it really must be tiny. So cute the little 7 year old girl guessed :baby:, I love hearing things like that!xx

AFM - Same old, feeling sick all day now but still happy, getting a bit nervous about Monday but it'll be here soon enough xxx


----------



## bluestars

He girlies. Still no blood tests results yet. Be Monday now. And no symptoms really. I feel like every other month. Took a test this am and still neg so not going to test until AF is late. 
I'm just really windy to my OHs misfortune hehe... :blush: 

Soil leaving the island for a month tomorrow so if it's not my month then It won't be my year at all. No Xmas announcement for me. 

Aleeah I'm eager for your appointment so you can be settled and your mind more at rest. 

Linds I'm super excited too you should say at your next appointment. How's your bump ? Are you showing yet? Xxx

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah I was trying to spy your temping charts but I can't see them ! Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

*Aleeah* - Thanks...I hope so. I feel like my "relaxed" attitude toward BDing this month may end up biting me in the butt. Oh well. At least we weren't straining ourselves and making ourselves miserable like we did last month. What's done is done. 

Yay for feeling sick all day! :happydance: I hope this means good news.

*Blue -* Sometimes no symptoms is the best sign. Good luck! So if you don't get pregnant this month, when will you be able to try again? December? 

How is everyone else today??* Lindsay? Nina? Linny? Slg? Kls? Mindy? Crys?* etc

*AFM* - I am once again confused by my cycle. Not sure why my last few cycles have confused me so much.

So, I had a +OPK yesterday at 7:30 am (and what looked like pretty darn close to a +OPK on Thurs at 10:30 pm but not quite positive still). Then by 5 pm when I tested, the line had faded quite a bit. However, I guzzle water all day so I think it might have been too diluted to show. Then this morning the line had faded even further so clearly negative.

I had just mild, barely-there ovulation cramps last night, and then today at 4:30 am I woke up with intense ovulation cramps on my left side, so I assumed that's when I probably ovulated (don't even get me started about how disappointed I am that it was my left side again. :growlmad:). But then I woke up an hour earlier than I usually temp and my temps were up from 36.51 to only 36.54. I would have expected a dip today if I ovulated, and since it was an hour earlier than usual I would have thought my temps would be lower anyway. But the fact that they were a tad higher an hour early might mean that today was my first "rise." And I honestly do think I ovulated today and not yesterday, so who knows.

We BDed last night and then again this morning. We were only able to get about a 12-hour gap in between :blush: so I assume dh's sperm count was pretty low this morning but I just didn't really see the point of waiting when we were in the mood and BDing should be enjoyable - not torture!!

So with the combined fact that I ovulated from my stupid left ovary again, our timing wasn't perfect and I can't even really tell when I ovulated, I really don't think we have a chance this month. :cry: I sort of want to cry. 

I had a big meltdown last night and just felt really sad that I don't have a beautiful baby bump and it feels like I never will.


----------



## bluestars

Hey mrs I'm like that every month. I have no idea what my body does most of the time ! I think I ovulate and my bloods come back saying I don't! Don't egg too upset about it because sperm lasts for days in their so you won't have missed it! That's why sometimes temping isn't a good thing because you get too caught up and annoyed. 

I won't be able to try again until December so therefore I won't have a positive before Xmas so this year is out for me. Pretty bumbled out about it. 

I'm defo not pregnant this month because got a neg the last couple of days and AF is due wed. I don't feel pregnant at all! Temps are just mucking me around as per. Doubt I even o'd lol. 


How's everyone! Did you guys have nice weekend? 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, blue. :hugs:

That is too bad that you won't get a BFP by Christmas if this month isn't your month. :( That is very disappointing and not at all what you planned/hoped for.

I really would not count yourself out yet though. You are still testing really early. 
A girl I know on another thread got a BFN at 10 DPO and thought she was out but then at 12 DPO she got get BFP! So you never know! She also has zero symptoms!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies. Would it be okay if I join your group?

I am 25 years old and my husband is 27. We just started fertility treatments in September and luckily got pregnant on our first month with femara. Unfortunately at 5 weeks I started cramping and then soon after started bleeding. Things were super up and down from the day we found out we were pregnant. When I went in for my first beta draw, my HCG was only at 17. I was super worried, but my doctor said not to worry just wait 48 hours and hopefully the numbers double. So I went in 48 hours later and my numbers jumped to 56 (they tripled)! We felt a sigh of relief for a couple days, until the bleeding started. On October 14th, I found out my levels went down to 29 and I was miscarrying. It was our first pregnancy and we were and are so sad! My Dr. wants us to wait 2 cycles before trying again, which puts us somewhere in December. I started bleeding on Thursday morning and am still bleeding but the bleeding has turned brown so I think that means it is getting ready to be done. 

I am so glad there is a group out there like this. I really don't know anyone that I could talk to about all these personal things to do with a miscarriage.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit for being positive but I just know it's not mine. I'm not as gutted this month as last just a bit annoyed that it's taking so long. 

Life I'm sorry for your loss. This is definitely a group who understands what your going through and a great bunch of ladies to have any sorts of chats with! Hope you get your rainbow baby soon! 

Xxx


----------



## slg76

Life...welcome! Sorry that you find yourself here but I'm glad that you have found some company. This is a great group of women and we all understand your disappointment and sadness. Why is your doctor having you wait a few cycles? I have heard that some doctors recommend this. I just miscarried at 9 weeks and had everything cleaned out a couple days ago. My doctor says that she will put me back on my fertility meds as soon as I have a period start. I also used Femara for three cycles but I didn't have any luck with it. When I get my next period we are going to use injectables (gonal-f).


----------



## Literati_Love

Life - Welcome here and I'm very sorry it has to be under such sad circumstances. :hugs: Age-wise, your situation is similar to mine as I am 25 as well and my dh is 27! My loss was my first pregnancy as well so we are still trying for our first take-home baby. 

That is interesting your dr recommended waiting a whole 2 cycles to try. Do you know why? It doesn't sound like you were very far along. My doctor only told me to wait til my first AF. But regardless, I do hope you can just try to relax during this waiting period so that you are emotionally ready to try in December. And here's hoping it will happen on the first try again for you! 

It really is so nice to have people to talk to who understand. People in real life are typically not too great to talk to. :S

Blue - I understand when you just "know" it isn't it and everyone keeps being positive. I am glad you're not too devastated but I can totally sympathize with your annoyance over this taking so long. Hopefully your blood work results tomorrow will shed some light on what's going on with your body. You really should not have to wait this long for your baby. :hugs:


----------



## mapha2

Hi ladies, I'm very sorry for all ur losses. I had a DnC on friday and I'm still battling with it. I know it was not my fault but miscarriages are not pleasent to go through it, u cant even wish it to ur worste enemy. I also want to try again as soon as possible but I read that u need to wait for 2 cycles atleast. How true is it? I miss my angels every day


----------



## bluestars

So sorry for your loss maph! It's not a nice thing at ally the worst I have ever been through. Some ladies wait some don't. It's how you feel in yourself! 

Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Sorry been quiet,we took a little holiday and it was hubbys birthday.Really needed the break!
Hope you are all doing well?Any updates?
Afm- af arrived today! Never been so pleased for af to show!im exactly 5 weeks post op today.Feeling good,its a new cycle new start.
hope everyone is doing well x x


----------



## bluestars

Ljs good luck this month! 

AFM I got bloods back today.... I did O! So I just never caught it! Bummer... Now I will be left to do it without any assistance... Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Life and Mapha - I'm so sorry for your losses. This is a great group of ladies, full of support. 

Good luck, Ljs!

Blue - Woohoo for O! I know you've given up, but MY GOSH, Your chart looks absolutely perfect! Those steady temps are a really good sign, even more than the triphasic pattern, to me. And lots of people don't get extra early BFPs. I'm watching you closely. 

Aleeah - Have you had your scan yet?


----------



## Literati_Love

Mapha - welcome here and sorry for your loss. I don't think there's any medical reason to wait 2 cycles. I have heard wait until first AF but that's mostly for dating purposes. Most important is making sure you're emotionally ready. I did wait until my first AF and I am glad I did. 

Blue- congratulations on Oing! I knew you must have! When is AF due due for you? 

Ljs - welcome back! I am glad you are finding AF a relief. 

Lindsay - how are you? How was your weekend? 

Aleeah- can't wait to hear about your scan. :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

*LL* - I'm so sorry you had a meltdown, I've no doubt it WILL happen for you, it might already have happened for you this cycle, just try and stay positive :hugs:. TTC is so much harder after a miscarriage, but the percentage of women that go on to have beautiful bouncing babies is so high. It'll happen, just hang in there. Also don't worry about the 12 hour gap, could be a good thing I've heard, if you've got swimmers sat there from the first time, they can get pushed up with the second lot, so doesn't have to be a bad thing at all :thumbup:. Fingers and toes and everything crossed for you this cycle! xx

*Blue* - It's SUCH good news you ovulated!:happydance: I know you might not see it like that but sometimes getting help means you get delayed trying while waiting for results etc and there's no guarantee it would work with help either. Try and focus on the positives, your body is ready for a baby again now. Things will happen soon, it just feels like it's taken longer. Hey even if you had conceived before Christmas, due date would still be 2014 and it can still be 2014 :thumbup:. AND anyway your chart is looking crazy high, I know you don't want to hear it but it does look like a positive chart and unless AF shows don't admit defeat! I've never seen a better chart!! :yipee:xxxx

*Life is Beauty* - I'm so sorry for your loss. Miscarriages are so hard to go through, I've lost count of the number of times I turned to my husband and said how can I hope again after this? But you will and you should, I know it's hard but you'll have good days and bad days and the good days will eventually start to out number the bad days. I was told by all the doctors and specialist to try again, if your body is ready for a pregnancy you'll get pregnant. Although I can understand your apprehension, I had 2 back to back miscarriages earlier this year with no AF inbetween and looking back I wish I'd waited one cycle so I could guarantee that's not why it happened :hugs: xxx

*mapha2* - Like I said to Life is Beauty, I was advised to start trying as soon as I was ready, even if that was straight away. And trying straight away certainly helped me to move on, I like being in control and waiting for AF felt really out of my control but trying didn't. Like I said earlier, I did miscarry and was told not to try again until I had more tests done but somehow still managed to get pregnant again :wacko:. Miscarriages are hard, I've had 4 now and being pregnant again scares the life out of me most days (I'm still very early stages) but what's the alternative? Never have a take home baby? It's not an option, so you find yourself able to pick yourself up and try again. It'll happen for all of us, I really do believe that :hugs: xxx

*Ljsmummy* - Good to have you back! And congratulations on AF!!:wohoo: I took a break with hubby after the last loss and it helped a lot, gave us a chance to gather ourselves, still had good days and bad days but it certainly brought us closer together too. I've got everything crossed this is your cycle [-o&lt; xxx

*Crysshae* - How are you getting on lovely lady? Will you be temping this month?? xx

*AFM* - And in answer to your question, scan went well thank you. Everything is as it should be and I finally got to see a heartbeat, I was hoping I'd be more relieved and happy, which I am but not as much I hoped I would be. I guess my past has taken the shine off things for now but I'm hoping I'll relax more as each week goes by. Currently measuring 6w+5d, we're celebrating with a curry tonight (I love spicy food when I'm pregnant!):haha: xxx


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo! That's wonderful, Aleeah! Congratulations! 

I'm doing okay. I'm planning on trying to remember to temp so I can get my days right for the blood work my doc wants me to have. We've been very busy lately, and I haven't thought about it too much and keep forgetting to put my thermometer back on my nightstand.


----------



## Aleeah

crysshae said:


> Woohoo! That's wonderful, Aleeah! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm doing okay. I'm planning on trying to remember to temp so I can get my days right for the blood work my doc wants me to have. We've been very busy lately, and I haven't thought about it too much and keep forgetting to put my thermometer back on my nightstand.

Thanks Crysshae, very happy!

I know it's hard to get back into temping, I struggled this last time so just gave up, I kept forgetting and then felt guilty all day but as we weren't trying I didn't see the point in doing it until a month we were trying.

*Blue* - I removed my chart a while back as I'd stopped temping but I've shoved it back into my signature for you to see if you still wanted to? You'll have to go back 1 or 2 as I only seemed to have temped for 1 cycle :blush:! although in my defense it was a LONG cycle! xx


----------



## mapha2

Thank you so much for all your kind words ladies. It realy means so much to me, I'm glad I found you ladies.

Aleeah: congratulations gal, we will pray with you
Stay Blessed, I'm going back to work tomorrow I'm tired of sleeping and feeling sorry for myself,


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - that is AMAZING that your scan went so well! It is only normal to still feel apprehensive but I am joyfully celebrating this milestone with you! This is amazing and I am praying hard that this pregnancy will be different and will bring you your miracle baby! :hugs: you are SOOOO strong!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, that's great news about your blood test!! Don't be so sure you're not pregnant, your chart looks really really good. I'll be watching you too! Where are you going for a month? Your post the other day made me happy, I hope it is baby moving :) My mum thought it was too. I'm not really showing yet. But if I wear a more fitted shirt, you can tell... needless to say I've been wearing loose clothing to work, lol.

LL, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: I know it's going to happen for you, and hopefully sooner rather than later <3 

Life, welcome and I'm sorry to hear about your loos :hugs: Hopefully it'll happen again quickly for you! Is there any particular reason your doctor wants you to wait 2 cycles?

Mapha, welcome and I'm sorry to hear of your loss as well :hugs: I was told I only had to wait until after my first normal AF to try (and then got pregnant again my first normal cycle). I hope it happens again quickly for you too! 

Ljs, that's good news about AF, you're planning to try this cycle right? Where did you go for your holiday?

Aleeah, that is amazing news about your scan!!! I'm soooo happy for you :) I'm glad you're celebrating, you deserve it! I really do hope this one will be your take home baby.

Crys, glad to hear you're doing well :) 

As for me, I'm doing well. We had a busy weekend with friends and family and now back to the grind this morning. I'm planning to tell work that I'm pregnant this week... probably tomorrow as the people I need to talk to will be there. I'm not quite sure how I feel about everyone at work knowing (because they will very soon after I tell anyone, lol), but it is what it is I suppose. Hubby and I are planning to have a discussion tonight about how we plan to split the parental leave (we get a year paid that can be split...) so I can tentatively tell work how long I plan to be off for.


----------



## mapha2

Thank you Lindsay and I'm glad all is going well on your side. Well, you guys are so fortunate to have 12months martenity paid leave. Here is South Africa things works differently, you get 3months paid leave and 2months unpaid . 
I'm so glad I found you ladies, your kind words are making me feel so much better :)


----------



## Literati_Love

We Canadians are very fortunate with our mat leaves... But it isn't fully paid! We only get 55% of our income up to a certain max and then there are taxes on top of that, so I know we will barely be able to survive on that income when I'm off (if that ever happens) but it is a HUGE blessing to get that pay for the entire year because I would definitely never be able to take any time off unpaid! I think every country should give a full year. Every mom deserves to be with her baby for as long as possible! 

Lindsay - that is interesting that you are thinking of splitting your parental leave with your hubby! My DH definitely won't be getting any of my time off! ;) let us know what you decide! One girl I know is taking her full year, but her husband also took 2 months of leave at the same time ( you can do that - but only one person can get paid). Most people cannot afford to do that but he makes quite a bit of money normally and she had a decent salary as well so that was really nice for them to both be home when the baby was born! I am sure your DH will enjoy some time at home with the baby as well! Are you planning on breast feeding?

Good luck telling work this week! I am sure that will make things feel a lot more 'real.' Most people don't wait as long to tell work so good for you for making it this far! I am sure everyone will be thrilled for you!


----------



## slg76

here in the states you only get 12 weeks of unpaid leave. None paid. Unless you have a fantastic employer that offers more than they are required too.


----------



## Literati_Love

That would be rough, slg. :( everyone deserves some paid leave!


----------



## Lindsay109

Mapha, yes we are quite lucky with the maternity/parental leave benefits, although as LL said, it is only 55% up to a certain max. Some employers will top it up a little bit, but as I am self employed, that won't be the case for me so we've been saving money for the last year or so.

LL, we're splitting it because I have the higher income and it would be hard to pay the bills if I took the whole year off, it's not because I really want to, lol. We've also got a big bill coming up for our apartment building (they need to re-do the building envelope which is very expensive and seems to happen a lot here because of all the rain we get) - in any case we're not sure when exactly that bill will be coming, but we want to be prepared for it as much as possible. I think it will be good though because hubby will have some 1:1 bonding time as well. And the good thing about my job is that it is very easy for me to work part time so the tentative plan at the moment is for me to take about 6 - 7 months and then go back part time, at which point hubby will take the remainder of the parental leave. My DH has a lot of vacation saved up so we're hoping to overlap for 5 - 6 weeks if everything goes according to plan. I do plan to breast feed.

Sgl, 12 weeks unpaid is rough! I hope you have one of those fantastic employers!


----------



## crysshae

Oh...you can get paid leave at about 60%....but only if you've bought and paid for a short-term disability insurance policy, and then the pay doesn't start until you've been off for 2 weeks. We definitely don't have the benefits y'all have. 

However, I must say I've found myself a wonderful employer who will pay your full salary for maternity and paternity leave. I can't remember the weeks. I think it's 8. They are the only employer I've ever come across, mine or DH's or friends and family, that does this.


----------



## mapha2

Good evening ladies (its 8:19pm here in S.A). I have a qk question, I've been having some light burning sensation on both my ovaries the whole afternoon. I'm not sure if this is normal after my d&c which was done 3 days ago. Also, I haven't been bleeding but just spotting. Should I see a gynea or is it normal? Its not severe though


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay -

That makes a lot of sense since you are the higher income, although it definitely would be hard to give up some of your mat leave! Your solution of working part-time while your husband is off sounds excellent. That definitely is a huge perk that you have such flexibility with your own hours. And if you were able to overlap for 5-6 weeks that would be amazing!! I am sure you would really love all that time with your hubby!

I haven't done a very good job of saving to help us out while I'm on mat leave, but I have been carefully saving to pay myself two weeks' salary for those two weeks that you don't get any pay with ei. I just don't think we could live for a month without a pay cheque (I also make more than my husband, but not by too much) so it'll be good to have that saved up so I can "pay myself" when the time comes. 

That sucks about that big bill coming up! Do you own your apartment and that is why you have to pay for the maintenance? 


Crys - That's amazing that you have such a great employer who pays full salary for your mat leave! That would definitely help a lot. 

Mapha - Is it possible you are gearing up to ovulate? Have you had a negative hpt yet?


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - That's great news that you O'd! Congrats....does this mean you can have confidence in your charts from now on?

LJSmummy - feels better to start again after the limbo doesn't it? 

Aleeah - Brilliant news about the scan - I guess it's understandable to still feel a tiny bit apprehensive but seeing a heartbeat really reduces the chances of mc, no matter at what stage....I love a curry whenever, but you really deserve one x

Lindsay - wow, so it'll be official. Well done, a great milestone. That's great leave you get as well. x


slg - wow that seems harsh! I had no idea there was no state assistance for maternity leave there. Do you have a good employer?

mapha - hmmm, I dunno. I didn't have a D&C. You might ovulate super early? Or it might be worth at least speaking to your gynae to check it's nothing to worry about.

AFM i'm 7DPO and trying to keep preoccupied during the tww. My pre-preg symptoms are back, but they were also back between mc and first af....so I don't think they mean anything anymore. I really hope i'm not now stuck with sore boobs and nightly heartburn during the tww forever!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I do hope those symptoms aren't just teasing you! Things are weird after a m/c so maybe now that it's your first real cycle you can trust your symptoms again? Hope so! Good luck!


----------



## mindymoo

Hey Ladies Well am back after my wkend. Had a good one lots of BDing ;) now im confused (again) so after 25 days of bleeding i stopped on 15/10. Now I have sore boobs again, have a breakout of spots. I only got -tive HPT last Thursday?! HELP?!!!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - It would be great for my body to have gone back to how it normally was. if i'm not preg this month then hopefully after a couple more cycles it'll settle down! How are you doing love? I see you got your crosshairs!


----------



## Linnypops

mindy - Oh, the body is impossible to figure out after mc, sorry to say. could be anything. They *say* you can't O with HCG in your system, but many women's personal accounts say that's rubbish....You can also O super-early after mc too....Hard to say, sorry i don't have better answers but i'm pretty new to it all so some of the other ladies can probably give you better answers....you can start charting already if you want more of an idea?


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yes, I hope so too! 
Thanks! Yeah, I am excited about my crosshairs.;) It always feels like an accomplishment when I get those. I am doing well although feeling rather anxious for when I am pregnant since my work wasn't the most cooperative a while back when I brought up some hazards that I shouldn't be around when I'm pregnant so now I keep having these panic attacks about them not cooperating even when I get a doctor's note and having my baby be harmed. :( I am trying not to worry but it is so troubling. I suppose I just have to trust that they will honour a doctor's note when I get it. They would be stupid not to as I could take legal action against them if they didn't. 

As for symptoms, I have none at 3 DPO of course! I feel oddly relaxed (besides the aforementioned panic attacks! :haha:) but I normally do for the first half of the TWW and then in the last half I go crazy! 
Good for you for not going too nuts yet. ;)

Mindy - you could definitely be ovulating already! Do you normally get sore boobs at OV time? Sometimes I break out around ov as well.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I know what you mean about the cross hairs! I was really happy when i saw them, a malicious little part of my brain was saying i'd never see them :) 

I can see why you'd worry, but with a doctors note it would be pretty hard for a company to go against it....Employers can always tut about those kinds of things but (at least here in the UK) it is illegal to place a pregnant woman into a risky work environment. They have to find other options and if they can't - they have to give her full paid leave! I would check where you are what the law has to say about it and go in with all of that as a back-up. 

x


----------



## Aleeah

*Mindymoo* - So glad you had a good break. This might shock you but you easily could be ovulating again :happydance:. I ovulated exactly 3 weeks after my D&C and I'm now pregnant, so very possible. My HCG was at 45 on 09/09/2013 and according to the pregnancy I must've ovulated a week later :wacko:!! So I'm guessing from it going to zero and me ovulating would have been a matter of days :shrug:. I didn't think it possible but it happened.

*Mapha* - It's normal not to heavily bleed following a D&C, I spotted for 2 days following mine and that was it. I'm not sure what the light burning sensation is, I certainly had light cramping 2 days following my D&C which I put down to my uterus going back to size.:hugs:

*Linnypops* - Your chart's looking really good, wow what high numbers!!:dance: This very well could be your month if I'm not mistaken!! Fingers and toes crossed for you!![-o&lt;

*Lindsay* - Good luck with telling people from work, I've no doubt they'll be supportive and it'll make it all very real for you :). I'm going to plan to try and hold out before telling work until as late as possible but I guess even with that sometimes you have to concede, if you start showing for example!:haha: And wow your maternity pay seems really good, this is going to sound terrible but I haven't even looked at what I would get! I guess I should look into it at some point!!:shy:

*Crysshae* - Your employer sounds amazing, any jobs for me??:hi: I'm willing to relocate!:haha:

*Literati* - Yay for crosshairs!!:yipee: I miss the TWW, I know it's full of hope and guessing but it's really nice to not have the pressure of baby dancing, if you do, you're just enjoying yourself and it's carefree. We haven't baby danced since that first scan, I do grudgingly suggest it but hubby always says he's too tired, fine by me!! I'm quite happy falling asleep on the sofa with the cat! She's got her stalker tendancies back now I'm pregnant again, so strange, literally clings to me and whines when I leave the house or even close a door (e.g toilet door!:blush:). She patiently sits by me when I'm being sick too. Funny how animals react to things, I'm sure she's only near me because I'm hot all the time and she likes the heat!!:haha:

*Blue* - How are you doing?? :hugs:xx

*AFM* - Same old, sickness kicking in all day. I'm sure it's the prenatals that make me sick but I can't exactly not take them either. Will speak to the doctor when I see her next week. Next scan is booked for next Wednesday xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - there are similar provisions here for pregnant people but I am such a timid person who hates conflict so I am terrified of having to make a fight for it. But I am sure you must be right that they will honour a doctor's note. If they want to complain about it, fine, but they still have to comply! You made me feel a bit better - thanks. 

Aleeah - I agree the TWW is not so bad (at first) because the stress of BDing is over with. Tht is funny that it is your DH turning you down in your case! I am always the one doing the rejecting over here! :haha:

Can't wait to hear about your next scan next Wednesday! :hugs: I am so glad you still have all the good signs! What time of day are you taking the prenatals and are you taking them with food? I am sure the vitamins might have something to do with the nausea but don't be so quick to dismiss rapidly doubling hCG levels as the culprit!


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> *AFM* - Same old, sickness kicking in all day. I'm sure it's the prenatals that make me sick but I can't exactly not take them either. Will speak to the doctor when I see her next week. Next scan is booked for next Wednesday xxx

Make sure you don't take the prenatals on an empty stomach because they make me sick that way too. I take them at night after eating and that seems to be fine. :thumbup:

SO pleased your scan went well and you got to see babys heartbeat! Congratulations! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Have you tried (are you allowed) ginger sweets? For car sickness etc they're great. Not sure about morning sickness. Really great that you've got another scan soon too! And re: the chart, yes i have been crazily hot in the nights. Because i never charted before i can't know if this is normal or not for me, but fingers crossed! x

LL - Yes, it's very difficult when an employer puts you in a position where you have to stand your own ground....esp if you prefer to avoid conflict, If you have a good (female?) HR person at your work it might be better to go via them, or else to get some advice on how to handle it from an advocacy group for pregnant women in the workplace.


----------



## Literati_Love

No official HR person at my workplace unfortunately, and I have to go through my supervisor who is also the boss and she has already not been understanding. :( It's a little stressful but I'll figure it out.


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, hope you are all well. After a week of rest, today I finally found courage of going back to work. I was tired of sleeping and feeling sorry for myself. All thanx to you

Lindsay- I took a hpt and and still showing a strong +ve, so I doubt I'm ovulating. But today I feel ok, the burning sensation is gone but I will see my gynea if it comes back.

Mindy - surely you had a very good weeked hey, lot of bding huh. Crossing fingers and toes for you. As for me, no bding as yet, still spotting and not sure for how long.

My gynea told me not to bd for 2 weeks


----------



## slg76

Literati, what kind of work do you do? Most employers know that they could be on the hook legally for not complying with a Dr. note. I hope you stick up for yourself if need be. I actually filed a legal complaint against my employer when I got my cancer diagnosis since they were not accepting my Dr. notes and basically giving me a big run around. I got a settlement from them and left that job. 

You can end up getting some partially paid leave here in the states for pregnancy but you have to pay extra monthly for that to be part of your employment package. 

I actually don't work now. My husband is so nice to support us so I can stay home with my 3year old. 

My HCG level yesterday was just over 1000 and that was 5 days after my aspiration procedure. Hoping that it is still falling fast. My Dr. will do a beta every week until it is back to less than 5.


----------



## Literati_Love

mapha - Good to hear you were feeling up to going back to work. In a way it is good to get in the routine again, although I found it difficult to start "faking it" all the time. I took almost 2 weeks off for mine, but a good portion of that was holiday time that I would have taken anyway. My m/c happened on the very first day of my only week of holidays for the entire summer. It was awful.

slg - I just sit at a desk all day, but unfortunately there is a lab attached to our office where they use a lot of chemicals and solvents. Normally it doesn't affect me but there is a particular substance they use occasionally that spreads extremely strong fumes throughout the entire office. It is a small office so it spreads quickly. :( My doctor had told me to leave the office immediately (if pregnant) if they use anything like this in the future, but she never wrote me a note at the time since I was in the process of miscarrying. I will definitely get a note the second I get my BFP this time. 
I am so glad you took action against your employer and were able to get a settlement. That is despicable that they would not honour your doctor's notes, and especially over such a serious condition. That is wonderful that you are now able to stay at home thanks to your husband! Being a SAHM would be a dream come true for me. Unfortunately, my husband doesn't make very much money. :( *sigh* Maybe someday....


----------



## bluestars

Hey.. not able to catch up properly. AF due tomorrow i feel it coming. Temp drop this am which reassures it.

Aleeah glad your scan went well! Crys hope bloods come.back with the results you want. 

Hope the rest of you girls are doing well. Will catchup properly soon xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - very sorry about your temp drop. :hugs: At least you know you ovulated. Since they did all the hormonal tests on you, are they going to check your husband's sperm as well? Although I suppose that might wreck him considering that drug store test he took! 
So sorry this is taking so long for you. I can only imagine how frustrating this must be for you. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

literati, I am a microbiologist and have worked in labs for 20 years. Being careful with chemicals is just part of what I do. Luckily the lab I worked in while pregnant was pretty benign....it was also pretty boring ;)
My husband also does not make great money but we kind-of sort-of scrape by. I quit my job with the whole cancer disaster and just never found a new one. We hate the idea of putting Emily in day care for so many hours a week and it's so expensive.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Thank you ladies for all the kind words and warm welcome!


SLG: My doctor said she wanted my lining to have time to rebuild. Its hard for me because my cycles are really messed up on their own. When I was off birth control I would have cycles anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 month apart. I am so sorry about your m/c but I am so glad you get to start fertility medication so quickly!

Literati: It is so nice to meet other people who are in similar circumstances as I am. Did you conceive naturally or through fertility treatments? It was really hard having a miscarriage for my first pregnancy (as it would be with any pregnancy), but it makes me worry if maybe my body just cant handle it. Im sure thats not true, but it is a thought that has been running through my mind.

Aleeah: My doctor never said not to BD, so I have been thinking about not doing anything to prevent a pregnancy (although we needed fertility treatments to get pregnant this time) but I have also been thinking maybe we shouldnt try just in case is causes a miscarriage.


----------



## slg76

lifeisbeauty...just a thought for you...
I did 3 rounds of Femara with no luck but the following month I conceived naturally! :dance: My Dr. says that is not uncommon. They don't know why exactly but the meds sometimes reset something in our bodies. So if you were to BD.....? :winkwink: :shhh:


----------



## bluestars

Nothing said about checking sperm count yet. I dont think they will do anything now until its been over a year now... Which isnt long but long enough. 3 more months of trying and it will be a year! Thats with skipping this month. Who knew it would be like this ! Makes me feel like a failure. 

Xxx


----------



## mindymoo

Slg - Hoping your levels drop nice and quick so you can get back to a bit of normality. Nothing worse than HPTing every day to see +ive :( 

mapha - hoping the spotting stops soon, how long have you been bleeding for? - when i came to the end of it it was actually strange not to see any blood when i went to the loo (TMI sorry lol)! Yeah BDing was fun think we r catching up on what we missed out on our HMoon hahahaha. Fingers crossed you stop soon so you can start BDing. We ALL deserve our lovely sticky babies now! x x x x

blue - boooo for AF but as everyone has said at least you know you have ovulated. Get this out the way then a nice fresh cycle for you! You are not a failure hun please dont think that - good things come to those who wait - some of us have to wait a little bit longer is all. Please please dont give up hope! big hugs xx x x x x x

Life - Please dont be disheartened too much. Plenty of women who miscarry first time go on to carry perfectly healthy babies. Big Positive thoughts im sure it will happen for you very soon get BDing lol ;) xxx

AFM - Well you clever lot were right lol!! Had massive ovulation pains last night all on the left side! Cant believe I have Ovulated so soon?! Was a good feeling to know my body has fully returned to normal. So now the TWW. Try to tell myself im not expecting anything and dont want to get my hopes up but deep down i have everything crossed that it could happen!


----------



## mapha2

Hi Mindy, I never bleed after my dnc but spot instead. Its been 5 days now. Hope it stops soon.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone
thank you all for responses,feeling good that af is here and its a new start.af is strange,heavy one minute and virtually gone the next. Not painful though.I guess it will take a while for my body to get back to normal. 
we are planning to ntnp for now,I just dont want to get stressed about it,its supposed to be fun right!this is my first attempt at charting,more so I can see if im doing it right than anything else!I know you ladies have lots of experience in this area so feel free so stalk.
Blue - so sorry af arrived for you.dont feel like a failure,it will happen for you. Sending you lots of luck and positive thoughts.
aleeah- great news about your scan!I would feel exactly the same,its natural to feel anxious as it means you care so much.sorry youre feeling so sick,I found sickness bands and lollipops helped for me.
lindsay- we went to Scarborough for our holiday!
It was a great break away,really relaxing and lots of fresh sea air. We really needed it. im hoping the doctor will sign me back on to work early so I can start back next week. Im ready to get back to normality.
hope you are all having a great day x


----------



## bluestars

AF hasnt showed yet its due today though.never temped again but with the huge dip af wont be far away.

Nina how are you ? We miss you ! Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Literati* - I've been taking the prenatals at dinner time, with food. And I kept putting off taking them yesterday as I felt sick all day and then forgot to take them all together, I do feel bad but I'm hoping 1 day won't make a difference. And I was still sick, so think I just have the normal ms people talk about but it's all day sickness :sick:! I don't mind it that much, just relieved it's different to before. And I'm so hungry I'm still managing to eat 3 meals, even if I bring 1 back up I manage to eat again!! I'm such a greedy little thing at the moment!!!:haha:

Your chart is looking beautiful, I love a rising chart, I know these apps give you crosshairs but mine were taken back a few times and it was disappointing, so when temps keep rising you know at least it's accurate. And it's all looking good :happydance: xx

*Teacup* - Thank you, I barely saw the baby to be honest. By the time the technician turned the monitor to show me I was in floods of tears, so all I got was a pic for hubby but it looks like a fat blob!! I'm happy with my fat blob!:blush: Just relieved it's all ok for now. Just a wait and see if the placenta takes over when it's supposed to, as that's where the doctors think I might hit a hurdle. But if that is an issue I really have no idea how they'd ever fix it?! How are you? Will you be testing soon? Exciting!!:thumbup: xx

*Linnypops* - I haven't tried ginger sweets but you can bet I'll be going out in a minute to buy some!!:haha: Your temp is probably risen anyway during the night, I certainly found I was hotter after ovulation and that's continued into pregnancy too xx

*Mapha* - I hope going back to work wasn't too hard? I worked from home for a week following my miscarriages, it was hard going back as no-one knew why I'd been off but I guess it also made it easier as I didn't have anyone ask me any upsetting questions. They tell you not to baby dance incase you get an infection. We did but I made sure ahem nothing else went up there, so no foreplay :blush:! Plus I wasn't bleeding, so thought it should be ok. 

*SLG* - Your ex employer sounds awful, I'm glad you left. And hoping your beta's do come down to zero real soon. My advice is to definitely take all the blood tests offered to you. They were going to follow my beta down to zero too but I just got lazy and didn't attend book the tests after 2 and I regretted it, as don't know when I ovulated or when I hit zero etc. Your husband sounds lovely! Can I have a clone of him please??!:haha: I imagine being a SAHM is a life full of glamour and amazing lunches, don't tell me the truth, just let me keep that dream!:shhh: xx

*Blue* - I'm so sorry you're having a temp drop and you feel AF is coming. I really believed this would be your month, thinking of you and praying for you tonnes. And you're not a failure silly girl!! So many things have to align to get pregnant and remember you ovulated!! Your body is working fine, it WILL happen. I want it for you so bad, I promise it will happen. I always say our TTC journey's have been like that Cold Play song: "Nobody said it was easy but nobody ever said it would this hard". Just try and do as Mindy has said, take it as a fresh start. :hugs2:

*LifeisBeauty* - Do what you feel is right, you might get to the point of baby dancing and think I don't want to use protection, or you might freak out. I freaked out and made hubby use protection but still fell pregnant, so if it's meant to be it will.:hugs:

I just wanted to say too, I LOVE your profile pic, it's gorgeous!! And I WANT your dress!!!!:flower: xx

*Mindymoo* - Yay for ovulation!! I've got high hopes for you missy!! A doctor during one of my miscarriages at the hospital told me I wouldn't be able to conceive straight after a miscarriage, as women don't ovulate...:wacko:!! I want to go find her with my scan pic and say "Well?!". I'm glad you're having fun with the baby dancing and making up for the lost baby dancing now!:happydance:

*LJSMummy* - I've got your chart saved in my favourites now. You don't need to ask me twice to stalk!!:haha: I'm looking forward to seeing it taking shape. And I'm glad you had a lovely break, it makes such a difference. We had a break after the last miscarriage and it certainly brought us closer together xxx

*Lindsay* - How are you? Have you told work yet? xx

*AFM* - Like I said feeling pretty sick but still happy about it, wishing the time away so I can get to next weeks scan and then the one after that and then the one after that! Just want Christmas already!:xmas3: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - I think any pregnant woman with ms will tell you that "morning sickness" is a misnomer and most definitely occurs all day! So you are not alone in that. I am not surprised that not taking your vitamins didn't help your nausea, but I definitely wouldn't worry one speck about missing one dose! I should talk though because I ran out of folic acid yesterday so wasn't able to take my 5 mg dose and I definitely worried about it! 

Life - We conceived naturally which I am very thankful for. You never know if you might get a "surprise" not using your fertility meds! 

Blue - sorry AF is on her way. That is crazy that it is so close to a year of TTC. I do hope it happens before you have to resort to more tests. 

Mindy - congrats on Oing! I am convinced my left ovary releases eggs that can't get pregnant and so I feel I am out this month as I ovulated from my left as well. Here's hoping your left is a keeper! 

Lj- welcome back


Hello to everyone else. Don't have time to reply right now!


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, it's been busy in there, I'm having a hard time keeping up!

Aleeah, sorry you're feeling sick, but at least it's a great sign!! I had all day sickness too and it was at it's worst around 8 - 10 weeks. If you're comfortable with it you could ask for some anti nausea meds. I was given diclectin and just took it at night which was enough to give me a bit of relief for the morning, which meant I could eat a good breakfast, which made the rest of the day go better. Mints were also helpful for the nausea, I had them stashed everywhere!!

LL, your chart is looking good hun :) Yep, we own our apartment which is why we're on the hook for the cost of the building maintenance, and unfortunately there was no way we could have known this was coming when we bought the place, it's just bad luck. Totally puts me off buying another condo though... we've had a few other friends this has happened to as well. 

Linny, your chart is looking good too!! I think it's going to be an exciting next week or 2 with a bunch of people in the TWW :)

Slg, that's lovely that you can be a stay at home mom :) I too, sometimes wish that I could be, but at least at this point in my life, it's not in the cards. Very cool that you're a microbiologist. I did my undergrad degree in microbiology... never worked in the area though, just went on to do a masters in occupational therapy (bit of a change in field, lol, but I like it). That's good that your doctor will be following your hcg levels, hopefully they drop quickly!

Blue, sorry about AF on her way :( That sucks! I was really hoping this would be your month. At least you know you did ovulate though, that is positive. Where are you off to next month?

Life, after the mc my doctor told me that it's more common to have a m/c in your first pregnancy, and that very often they see someone who has had a m/c and then a few months later, pregnant again with a healthy pregnancy, so try not to worry too much (easier said than done I know!!)

Mindy, yay for ovulation!! Glad to hear your body seems to have normalized quickly :)

Mapha, I hope your spotting stops soon!

ljs, I think you'll like charting, it really helps with figuring out what's going on :) Sounds like a lovely vacation!

Nina, where are you?

Crys, how are things going for you?

As for me, I ended up not telling work yesterday because I had a meeting that went long, and then didn't have enough time afterwards. Hubby thinks I'm just procrastinating, but really it was a crazy day! Anyway, I'll be at the office again next week so will talk to them then. Other than that things seem to be going well. I am pretty sure now that it's movement that I'm feeling... I especially notice it when I'm driving, or when I'm lying down in bed :) It's always around the same spot and unlike any other sensation I've had in that area before.


----------



## slg76

Hang in there blue! I'm sorry you are feeling down. I hope you know, at least in your head, that this is not a failure on your part. We certainly cannot control what our bodies are doing. And, in the small ways that you can help you are...temping, prenatals and such. I do understand your feeling though. I sometimes feel bad that my cancer causes my husband not to have more children. My head knows that is ridiculous but sometimes my heart still feels it. 

Lindsay-it took me a long time to be convinced that what I was feeling was my baby. I loved feeling her move and it just gets better as you go. Well until the end when they start kicking you in the ribs :)

Being a SAHM is party nice lunches with friends and time to go shopping. The catch is that I always, and I mean always, have a 3 year old with me. Sometimes that just adds to the fun but sometimes it tries my patience a lot. Overall I'm so grateful that I can stay home. I am lucky to have such a supportive husband! He also helps with Emily a lot when he's home which is awesome.

I got my mammogram done today. It's a stressful thing to do with my history of breast cancer. I had a few minutes of panic when they had to re-do more pictures than usual. All the sudden I really realized that if they found anything abnormal I really couldn't have more kids. Thankfully it was all clear!!! You never realize just how much you want a child until it is almost taken away!


----------



## bluestars

Im on the mainland for a month visiting family friends and awaiting the arrival of the brother or sister. Im kind of hoping that the little tike comes earlier and i might take a cheeky flight home on my fertile week but because i want it to come earlier it will probably wait till the 5th. And that week is my sexy week so would be highly unfortunate. And they say new borns are their own contraception arent they supposed to be your own ? Haha

Thank you girls for your lovely words. Its only short messages.i.can manage as im at a holiday camp witg me four nieces and nephews at the moment and only have a silly little phone that doesnt work properly.

Aleeah soo happy for your little fat blob! It will be the bestest fat blob you will ever see. I cried like a baby when.i seen heartbeats too! First scan there was one second there was too... You could imagine the.histerics haha. 

Linds the baby moving is the best feeling ever. I used to lie down all the time just to feel it hehe. 

Slg that must be very scary. But i am so so pleased that it is all clear ! I was told a couple of years back that i had pcos and i would find it very difficult to have children naturally. It broke me. But i fell naturally and now they dont even know if i do have pcos or not. Which i hope i dont. So tests where to see if i was ovulating and my own doctor read the results of my last ovary scan and it said that there has never been signs of cysts... Lol so they Dont know why or whats happening. 

Lit your chart looks good ! How many days post o are you ? 

How are the rest of you ladies? 


Xxx


----------



## mapha2

Im well ladies, how are you doing. Im home today, did not go to work, i did not feel well. My cramps arent giving me peace. Maybe i did not give my body much time to rest. Good day, hope you are all well. Preggy mamas, hope ur beans are getting stronger by day. Take care


----------



## bluestars

I think you should give yourself a bit more time. Its still so so early! Hope you are ok! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - that must have been so scary to go to your mammogram. I am so happy to hear it was clear! :hugs: 

Blue- that sounds like a fun trip but I do hope the baby is born early so you can get home for your fertile week! 

Thanks... I am 5 DPO now! It is sort of dragging, but also not. :p 

Lindsay- you sound extremely smart with your microbiology degree and a master's in occ. therapy! Wow...Good for you! 
I hope you are able to announce to work next week. And I do believe you must be feelin your first kicks! 

Mapha- I'm glad you stayed home. You probably should have given yourself more time. Do you at least get weekends off?

AFM - I'm just keeping very busy to stay distracted. I was able to attend an Advance Screening of 'About Time' with DH last night and it was extremely good! If you like romantic movies, you should definitely see it! I actually want to see it again already! And my husband immensely enjoyed it as well! 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Lindsay109

Slg, I'm so glad you got the all clear! I can imagine that would have been a very scary moment!

Blue, sounds like a nice trip you have planned :) I'll keep my fingers crossed that the little one will decide to come a bit early so you can make it home for your fertile week!

Mapha, I agree with Blue, you need to give yourself time to rest and recover! I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs:

LL, glad to hear you're keeping yourself busy :) I hadn't heard of that movie, I'll have to look it up. My hubby is not a big fan of romantic movies, but I do like them. And actually, it's more like indecisive than smart, lol. 

Not much going on here. I'm going to Seattle for the weekend with my mom and sister for a shopping trip so that should be fun... just need to get myself organized as we're leaving tomorrow right after work.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - 
Well, according to my DH, while I was in the washroom after the movie he listened to people's conversations coming out and most of the guys admitted to really liking the movie as well. But, to be fair, maybe all the men in the theatre didn't mind romantic movies to begin with. :) but I do hope you get to see it! 

A weekend shopping trip to Seattle sounds so fun! I hope you have a wonderful time! Have a safe flight!


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay -
> Well, according to my DH, while I was in the washroom after the movie he listened to people's conversations coming out and most of the guys admitted to really liking the movie as well. But, to be fair, maybe all the men in the theatre didn't mind romantic movies to begin with. :) but I do hope you get to see it!
> 
> A weekend shopping trip to Seattle sounds so fun! I hope you have a wonderful time! Have a safe flight!

Hmm, so if I can convince him to go he actually might like it... lol.  That'll be the hard part, he is stubborn!

Actually we're driving down, it's only about a 1.5 - 2 hour drive (plus border wait times)


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> *Teacup* - Thank you, I barely saw the baby to be honest. By the time the technician turned the monitor to show me I was in floods of tears, so all I got was a pic for hubby but it looks like a fat blob!! I'm happy with my fat blob!:blush: Just relieved it's all ok for now. Just a wait and see if the placenta takes over when it's supposed to, as that's where the doctors think I might hit a hurdle. But if that is an issue I really have no idea how they'd ever fix it?! How are you? Will you be testing soon? Exciting!!:thumbup: xx

Hi *Aleeah*! So glad everything went so well with your scan. :thumbup: I'm okay thank you! Am due to test on Saturday, but may leave it until Sunday if I have no major pregnancy symptoms. Interestingly I have had similar symptoms to when I fell pregnant last cycle - so I'm hoping but not expecting too much! xx

*Slg* - So pleased your mammogram went well! xxx That must be such a relief after all you have been through. You are a very strong lady. :hugs: I hope your hCG levels are dropping nicely now so you can get on and conceive your rainbow baby! xx

*Mapha* - Hope you feel better soon and that the cramps and spotting subside soon. xx :hugs:

*Lindsay* - That's so exciting you are feeling baby moving already! Must be a strong little bean! :happydance: xx

*Blue* - Sorry to hear AF is on the way, :hugs: I'm sure your rainbow baby is just around the corner. xx

Hope everyone is doing ok! :thumbup:


----------



## Aleeah

*Literati* - I think you're right about all women with sickness having it all day. Today has been a much better day, used sea bands yesterday evening, and I've realised eating less seems to help and lots of water. I took my prenatals in bed last night and ate ginger biscuits before going to sleep and that seemed to work. First time in weeks I didn't need to get up in the middle of the night to be sick. 

Movie sounds good! Hubby doesn't like romantic movies but he agrees to go with me and I agree to go with him to watch the action ones, it's fair that way. I think he secretly loves a romantic film though!:haha: I'm wishing your TWW away with you!! Glad you're keeping busy :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - I'm sure it'll be fine when you do tell work and if they haven't noticed, then there's no rush, a week's wait won't hurt. Your little weekend away sounds really good, are you a planner and getting in early with Christmas presents?? I can't wait to start Christmas shopping! Hope you have a lovely time xx

*SLG* - I'm SO pleased your mammogram went well :thumbup:. I can't imagine how stressful having one would be after everything you've been through but you're so brave. And agree it hits you when you think you might not have children again. I was stunned when the doctor dealing with our last miscarriage told us to stop trying and in very clear words said, "you can't have a successful pregnancy without assistance, it's near enough impossible". It hurt more than the miscarriage but I'm hoping I'm proving her wrong now.

*Blue* - Maybe a break from it all will help and if you can still get back for the fertile week that's perfect! It's none of the stress, with all of the fun and hopefully a BFP to boot too!:happydance: Can't you come back regardless of the birth? Make up an excuse and escape back for a week?? You can still be there before and after that way.

*Mapha* - I agree I think you'd need more time. Everyone reacts differently to things and my body reacted differently each time. With the last miscarriage I was fine and on holiday 2 days later but the one before took me weeks to recover, my body was aching for ages. Try and rest up lots and lots, literally get lots of DVDs and have some lazy days, that's what I did and that's what helped in the end :hugs: xxx

*Teacup* - Excited for when you start testing!! Come on sun set, and then rise and then set again so we can find out!! Good luck missy, your symptoms sound wonderful :happydance: xxx

*Crysshae* - How are you doing?xx

*AFM* - So emotional at the moment. Woke up sad. One of the girls who was pregnant with me earlier this year lost her baby to trisomy last week and I just feel SO sad for her. I know I can't help her and I know she'll be ok, she'll have a beautiful healthy baby like so many women do following something like this. But it still breaks my heart, I'm good at burying my head in the sand and getting on with things and I know I can cope but it's so horrible seeing someone else upset. Just makes me so sad to think so many people have to go through the pain of losing a baby. I'm probably just emotional because of the hormones and this is irrational but I wish I could just give her her baby back :cry: xx


----------



## mapha2

2moro will be 7 days after my d&c. So, when do you think I should start taking my prenatal tabs? Do I need to wait for my first normal flow? Thnx


----------



## Literati_Love

My pregnant co-worker just came into the room and announced, "being pregnant sucks!!!!" Wow. I didn't even justify that statement with a response. Some pregnant ladies just don't know how good they have it! Sure, there are a lot of sucky things about pregnancy, but the lot of us would do anything to experience those crappy symptoms. :( 

Meanwhile, I am suffering from heartburn and mild nausea at only 5 DPO which I KNOW is too early to be a symptom, and wouldn't be anyway because I get nauseous often for no reason... But of course this has officially started the symptom spotting for me. :p 

Aleeah- wow, that is so sad about your friend's baby. :( I have heard a lot of sad stories about babies lately and am starting to feel it is a wonder ANYONE gives birth to a healthy baby. 

I am glad you finally had a night where you didn't get sick in the middle of it. Sounds like you've found some methods to cope with the sickness! Good for you! 

Same with me and my hubby. I go to some action movies with him, and he goes to romantic movies with me! The thing is, he usually ends up enjoying the romantic movies, but I am usually so bored I could scream during the action movies! :haha: So I feel I am making the greater sacrifice. 

Mapha - did your dr tell you to stop taking prenatals after the d&c? I miscarried naturally but my dr specifically told me to make sure I kept taking my prenatals!


----------



## mapha2

L-L, I did not discuss any thing with my gynea regarding prenatals. I just stoped taking them after miscarring. I was so angry, I even threw them away ):


----------



## slg76

aleeah, I was told that chances of me getting pregnant were slim to none. Even with help I was told that it could go either way. I decided I didn't like that opinion so I ignored it :haha: I still work with that Dr. but I just choose to believe that my outcome will be good. I did get pregnant recently so that is a huge step in the right direction. Now I just need to get a sticky one. Are you getting fertility help?

Mapha, I would suggest starting your prenatals now. They really are just multivitamins with a bigger dose of a few things that are good for pregnancy. It never hurts to take them and it takes a couple weeks for those vitamins to build up in your system. 

I'm off to go shopping in my daughter's pretend candy store! I think she's "making some candy" because I told her she couldn't have any of our Halloween candy after breakfast :)


----------



## mapha2

Will do, thank you. I need that take home baby next year. Good nyt ya'll


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hey there ladies. 

Aleeah: Thank you for the compliment on my dress and pic. I just got married in March of this year :)

I went in for my blood test today, just to make sure my HCG levels are declining like they should. My level came back at <2. That's where it should be right?

Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## slg76

Life--hooray! An HCG less than 5 is considered not pregnant. I know you don't want to be "not pregnant" but now you can really start trying for a bfp! I hope I'm right behind you. My last HCG was still 1,000 but that was almost a week ago.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Sig: Mine never got above 56 :( so it might have been a quick drop because of that. I was 4weeks 5 days pregnant and it was 56, which I have heard is super low.


----------



## slg76

Yes, that is low. My baby stopped developing at six weeks and that's when my HCG plateaued at 22,000.


----------



## Literati_Love

Life- yay for hCG being back to normal. 

Did your baby stop developing at 4 weeks 5 days, or did you actually miscarry then? That is a very low hCG!


----------



## mindymoo

Hey Ladies, just been catching up with you all :) 

Life & Slg - I didnt even have blood taken so never knew my HCG level just had to keep doing HPT's :( but hopefully slg you will be back to normal soon :)

If im being totally honest with you all im scared to take the multi vitimins! I didnt take them untill quiet late with my two boys as wasnt trying and didnt find out till quiet late on but with my last pregnancy i was taking them as was ttc and i had a m/c its the only thing i did differently and stupid i know but it puts me off taking them :/ 

My temping is going well its really interesting to see my temps rising everyday - if i can work out how to attach it i will lol! but its looking good only 4dpo at the mo but its really exciting :) (am i sad? think i need to get out more lol)

Looking forward to this weekend have a friends halloween party to look forward to and a bit of retail therapy :) One of my best friends is having a gender scan today so I will be spoiling him/her this weekend :)

I hope all of you have a great weekend, catch up on monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## mindymoo

k


----------



## bluestars

I really do want to go home for the week lol. I'm just really hoping it comes earlier. It's due of the fifth and i was thinking of flying back for a week on the 7th ! Would be great if he cam here for a couple of days but I don't think he will get time off his work. 

Slg best not to listen to people that tell you you can. Only you can tell if you can't do something. I like proving people wrong as well. 

Life- it's a mixed emotion time for you. Bu if it's ok to say I'm glad that you are able to try for your rainbow now. 

mapha - taking pre vits wont do any harm at any time they are just suppliments that are natural anyway. I was told taking them sooner is best. No time like the today lol. 

Back from the time away and me at my parents. AF isn't being kind to me this month at all. 

Mindy glad temping is going good. It becomes habit quick. You can't be that sad. We do it too! You can copy the URL from the fertility friend or ovu friend or whatever you use and copy it into your signature. If you don't want to. Take different kinds of pre vits just take frolic acid. You really don't need anything else. Your body is a wonderful thing as you can see from your boys. I only took frolic acid through my pregnancy. I was taken off other stuff due to the hyperemisis. Xxxx


----------



## mindymoo

see if this woks then ?? fingers crossed


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy- this board doesn't support HTML. You'll have to look for the BBcode version on FF! It should be very easy to copy and paste! 

I didn't know we were actually TWW buddies, Mindy! I am 6 DPO! When are you testing? I am trying to hold out til Nov 1. 

Blue- so sorry AF is being so evil! :(


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, yep, I'm going to try and get some Christmas shopping done :) I'm sorry about your friend, such an awful thing and it seems to happen way to often. I felt (and still feel) the very same way about my friend who lost her baby at 20 weeks - if I think about it too much I end up in tears for them, which of course is not helpful. I just wish there was more I could do. I often think it is harder to watch others in pain (physical or emotional) than to go through it yourself. 

Mapha, I'm with the others, no harm in taking the prenatals now... in fact, probably a good thing :)

LL, sorry about your insensitive co-worker. Having been through a loss, I realize now how careful you have to be about comments like that around others. You have no idea what people have gone through. My pregnant co-worker (who is due on the due date of my angel baby) also went on and on about how third trimester sucks, and how miserable she is feeling, etc. I understand she's probably uncomfortable, and I can certainly those types of comments better now that I am pregnant again... but if I wasn't, I would have been quite upset. 

Slg, good for you for defying the odds :) You did get pregnant, and you will again, and hopefully the next one will be your second take home baby :) 

Life, that's great that your hcg levels have dropped! One step closer to trying again :)

Mindy, I hope you post your chart so we can all chart stalk!! Sounds like you have a fun weekend planned :) Enjoy!

Blue, I hope you can get back home for a little while, I'll keep my fingers crossed!! I hope AF leaves quickly.

As for me, I told work yesterday :) I spoke to the clinical practice coordinator and she asked if she could talk about it, I said yes, as it will save me having to tell everyone else. In any case they're going to give me a bunch of office projects to do early next year so I can wind down my active caseload slowly and still have as much work as I want, which I'm really happy about :) I probably won't be posting this weekend as we'll be away and I'm just taking my phone. I hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## mindymoo

Yey I did it lol!!! Well there you go there is my chart! The aim is to actually wait until 11/11/2013 (im off on a girlie weekend away) Weather I can actually wait that long is a different matter. Thing is usually my cycle was 27 days (like clockwork) but as i bled for 25 days i really dont know where I am. So NO idea when to expect AF at all. 

Wow so a week today! It makes me nervous actually thinking about testing myself tbh, neg result would be heartbreaking and +ive would be amazing but super scary as i know im going to dread every twinge and loo visit! Anyone else think/though like this?

So exciting I hope we both get BFP's this month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I have to disagree that it's harder to watch someone suffer than to go through it yourself. If you feel so sad just imagining what they're going through, just think about how much worse it must be for them actually going through it. It can be sad and frustrating to not be able to do anything to help, but then think about how much more sad and frustrating it would be for them stuck in the situation and knowing that no one and nothing can make them feel better or take the pain away. 
I guess I'm just sensitive to this topic right now because I feel like everyone around me has forgotten how sad I am and I am actually suffering every day. I can't imagine how much worse it would be for a later term loss. Sorry for butting in! :)

And you're right - I will be a lot more careful with my words when I am pregnant... And I'm sure if I'd never had a loss I would probably be saying those things too. But now I know what a huge gift it is to be pregnant and I will try to be much more sensitive in the future. 

I am glad you finally told your work and that everything went well! That's great you'll be able to do more office work as you gradually lessen your case load! :hugs: Was the person you told very congratulatory? :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy - I feel the same. I alternate between wanting my BFP SO badly and knowing I'll be in the depths of despair if I don't get it... And then the next moment I realize I am terrified of getting a BFP and maybe I don't even want one if it means I will miscarry again. I honestly think I will lose my mind if I have another miscarriage. All I've EVER wanted is to be PREGNANT and become a mom to my own babies... But I honestly don't see how I could ever go through this pain again and I may have to give up and start the process of adoption instead. It's not that I don't think adoption is beautiful, and I am definitely open to it, but I so desperately want to give birth to a child who shares my DNA and to experience every aspect of pregnancy. :(


----------



## mindymoo

Ahhh im sure you will you must keep positive hun really! The pain of loosing a baby is awful it really is! Its heart breaking! How long have you been trying (if you dont mind me asking?) xx


----------



## slg76

literati--I understand the fear of another mc. I also think adoption is a great option. But, don't give up. The pain of a mc is small compared to the joy of having your own child that is a combination of you and the person you love. You will get there!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy - thanks. Since the m/c it is our 3rd cycle trying, but really on the 4th month since it happened because we waited until my first AF to try. I know that this is a relatively short wait so far but it feels horrendously long to me. :( 

Slg - thanks. I do think you're right but it's so hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Sometimes I think I'm doing fine and then I have days like these where all I can do is worry and despair and I'm not convinced there is any hope for me ever. I have gone through so little compared to so many people, but it is too much for me to bear. I guess I am just weak.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Literati: The day I missed my period I went in for a blood day (which would have been 4 weeks exactly) and my level was 17. My doctor said not to worry, that it was just a sign of early pregnancy. I thought that was weird because we knew exactly when I conceived (I was on fertility medication). So then they had me come in two days later and she said she wanted the numbers to double. Then I was at 56, which meant they tripled. So my doctor thought everything was going well. Then, I had a blood draw at exactly 5 weeks and my levels went down to 29. So my levels were really low the whole time.. 

Also, I have a great fear of having another m/c just like you. I think one thing that has helped me so much was to talk to the people around me that I love about what I&#8217;m going through. It&#8217;s funny because when we found out we were pregnant we just told our parents. Then when we had a miscarriage, I really needed my girl friends around to talk to. It was a big shock to them to find out that I was pregnant and I miscarried. I really needed them though, and it has helped me get through it. I still get emotional when I think about it, and sometimes even get a little angry when I see/hear people having babies that really weren&#8217;t trying. But honestly, anger and sadness are part of the grieving process and are totally normal to feel. It&#8217;s just so great to have all of you here to be my soundboard and to validate my feelings.

My nurse called today to tell me that my levels went down to 0. When I initially miscarried she said I needed to wait until after the bleeding stops, then I need to have another period and then the NEXT period we could start treatments. Which I figured would be around December. Although, when she called today she said my numbers wee at 0 so whenever I am ready or when I get my next cycle we can start again. I was really excited because I do feel ready to try again, so I didn&#8217;t want to ask any questions. Is that bad? Could it be harmful to not have an entire cycle in between?


----------



## Literati_Love

That's really sad that you had false hope with your levels tripling at first, but then going down so quickly. :( I am very sorry. :hugs:

It is very nice that you've had friends to talk to. Although we had only told our parents about the pregnancy as well (and my very best friend), once we had the m/c we told a few more people we trusted because we needed the support. Everyone was really caring and sweet and did offer prayers and sympathy which was nice. No one offered any true emotional support, though, and quickly they all forgot what I was going through.

My own best friend never asks how I'm doing anymore and when I tell her how I'm terrified of it happening again, she just says, "Just be optimistic" as if it's so easy. Because she can't understand what I'm going through, it feels like we're drifting apart because she feels like she can never say anything good enough for me, but all I want is for her to acknowledge how hard this is for me and let me vent and tell me that my feelings are valid. Everyone else I've told has never mentioned it again and never asks how I am doing or asks if I need to talk. When I make a subtle comment about things being rough lately, they give me a weird look as if they have no idea what I'm talking about. Everyone thinks you just get over this in a week or two and then can go on leading a happy existence and without any fear of it happening again. OF COURSE we're afraid of it happening again! That is the very, very worst part of the m/c for me - the fear! And especially since I've never had a child, I have NO hope or promise that my body actually does know how to carry a child. I AM despairing and it's really, really hard when I can't talk about it with anyone and when I do they turn it around on themselves and feel sorry for themselves because they can't say the right thing. *sigh* Sorry...guess I just needed to rant. Thanks for listening since I have no one else to listen to me... :hugs:

I think if they give you the go-ahead to try, you should do whatever you feel comfortable with! Some people try right away, and some people wait for first AF because they would feel like they would blame that if they ended up getting pregnant immediately and losing it again. I did wait for my first AF and mostly feel good about that decision because I think I needed time to emotionally heal. In a way, though, I always wonder if I could have conceived that first cycle and would be over my first trimester already (or soon, anyway).


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, you're right, in my half asleep state this morning I did not express that very well, lol. What I meant to say was that it's also very hard to watch someone going through emotional or physical pain, but of course it is much harder for the person going through it. I think that sense of inertia and being unable to do much to help someone feel better is what I find challenging, but of course having to live it 24/7 is even harder. 

I'm sure you will get your take home baby soon - I know that's easy for me to say, but I really do think that. There's no reason to believe you wont :) TTC is a roller coaster of emotions and pregnancy after a loss is a scary place too, but you will survive and we can all help you through it :hugs: To be completely honest I still worry about losing this baby every single day - the intensity is not as much as it was earlier on, but the worry is still there (and my mom says "get used to it, you will keep worrying even after the baby is born").

Also, I really think that people who have not been through a miscarriage don't understand how upsetting it is, and that it can take quite some time to start to feel better about things. So, despite meaning well, they may not say the "right things" or realize how long you might be affected by it. I never would have known if I hadn't been through it - I didn't realize I would become so attached, so quickly, to an unborn baby. 

Life, I was told after the miscarriage that even if I got pregnant before my first AF, there was no increased risk of another m/c. Apparently the recommendation to wait is only to make it easier to date the pregnancy. So, I would say if you feel emotionally ready to try again, there's probably no reason why you shouldn't :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Lindsay. :hugs: I definitely am not surprised (although I'm saddened) to hear that you still worry about losing your baby every single day. I am sure I will feel the same way, which is why the thought of a BFP is so frightening at times. :hugs: I do hope that worry decreases with each day and that you will hold your healthy baby in your arms and feel all that worry and sadness wash away as you start on a new adventure with your sweet rainbow baby. 

I do know that there is no way for others to understand, and I try to remember that. Sometimes I am grateful I have been through a loss so that I can better relate if a friend ever goes through the same thing. I wouldn't want to unintentionally offend anyone else like others have me. 

After all of my melodrama today and a bit of a tiff with my best friend, I unloaded my feelings onto my sister and she surprised me (although it shouldn't have been a surprise) by giving me so much care and support and sympathy. It was everything I needed and I feel so much better now with what she said, and what you kind ladies have said. Thank you for understanding, even though it's awful that you do! And thank you for listening to all my whining when you're probably all struggling as well. :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Sorry to be MIA for the last little while, I've been on training for work all week and it's been soooo busy!!! I finally got the chance to sit down and catch up with you ladies!! So much going on!!

Aleeah, I'm sorry about your friend, nice to see your scan went well..

LL, sorry about your insensitive co-worker... some people... I went for an ultrasound over a week ago to check that I had indeed passed everything and on the phone I told her why I needed the ultrasound.. then she asked me what my due date was... sigh... I know she felt terrible but my goodness...

Slg, you are an inspiration... the fact that you were indeed able to get pregnant means you have already proved them wrong!! now to get that sticky bean.

Life, that's great that your hcg levels have dropped! One step closer to trying again 

Blue, I hope you can get back home for a little while, I'll keep my fingers crossed!! I hope AF leaves quickly.

AFM well today is 21 days since my mc and I'm still bleeding... sigh... when will it stop? it was light spotting for about 2 weeks, then yesterday it picked up again... urgg... I haven't done a hpt for 2 weeks now, but I had some ovulation tests here, so i did one yesterday and it was very positive... so I assume that my levels are not yet back down... I am debating asking for bloodwork, but figure that since the ultrasound showed that there was nothing left, that all I can do is wait...

I hope everyone has a great weekend. We've got a busy one with halloween party for the kids, I have to say having my 2 DS's has definitely helped in keeping me distracted.


----------



## slg76

you aren't weak, Literati! We just all have our own journey to go through. If you can't get pregnant when you want then it's hard no matter how short or long a time you have to wait. It looks like you still have plenty of options left to try? Have you done any fertility treatments?


----------



## bluestars

Lls- I would maybe phone the doctor and let them know that you are still bleeding. 

Lit&life- I feel the same in regards to support and things. We decided to tell friends and family when it as 12 weeks because we truely though that the chance of us loosing our boys after that was slim. But when we lost them I lost a lot of friends as well because they didn't offer any support or even an ear to listen too. All i kept getting was 'your young it will happen for you eventually' but I was grieving for the sons I me had lost not just a pregnancy. I have row very good friends. One of which surprises me regularly with little momentum so for my boys that can go in their box. She always cries with me and makes me cry with the beautiful things she said. She actually bought be a star and named it after them which I thought was so very sweet.

My mum is also very supportive. I think we are the closest we have ever been. She has had two mc years back and I feel she sort of understands. Everyone else has forgotten. They don't ask how I am or mention the boys at all. That's including my dad and all of his side of the family. Which I found rude since they announced their pregnancy the day I got out of hospital after giving birth to my boys. They think that this little baby will make me feel better about mine. Which it won't because it's not my baby. I will love it like my other siblings but not as a mother loves her children. 

I felt bad always venting and sounding miserable to others so found the other support I needed in you girls. 

Linds- I know that I will worry all the way through all the rest of my pregnancies like you are now. But I just hope that it's just a worry and nothing else. I couldn't cope with what I have been through again. I don think I have even delt with it this time.

Hopefully we will all have our little take home babies soon ! Xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

literati... you are not weak, you have to be strong to go through what you are, everyone is different and grieves differently one is not stronger than another just different. Take care of yourself, and hopefully you get the support here that you feel you are lacking elsewhere. I do find that people don't know what to say...

blue I am like you, my mom and sister have been great lots of support, and I'm lucky to have a best friend who is very supportive, she's never had a loss but she's a family doctor so she sees lots of people with losses and is able to reassure me that next time will stick :)

AFM and still bleeding... I'm wondering if it's my period... I have a 21 day cycle normally and yesterday was day 21... and for the last 2 weeks it's been light and brown spotting, and then as of yesterday it's red blood, and heavy like a normally period... I had an ultrasound 10 days post mc which showed I had passed everything.... hmmm... wait and see... I think I will pick up a hpt test today and check... since I still haven't found the one I stashed somewhere in the house :)


----------



## Literati_Love

*KLS - *
Thanks. :hugs: It is so great that your family and best friend are so supportive. You really deserve all the support and love you can get!

I sort of know how you feel. Medical professionals aren't always the most sensitive. When I went to what should have been my first pre-natal appointment, the receptionist asked to confirm that that's why I was there. When I softly said, "No, I had a miscarriage" she did not even change her facial expression or say, "Oh, I'm sorry." She just looked at her computer and started typing and said, "Oh ok, I'll change that." I know they must see this all the time and they just have to stay professional but I was surprised she stayed so 'clinical' about it. 

21 days of bleeding is pretty long.That is strange that if your u/s was clear that it's taking so long for your levels to go down. It definitely wouldn't hurt to get your blood work done. That way your doctor can at least monitor you and let you know if this long wait is abnormal! 

Enjoy your weekend! I am glad your kids are keeping you sane! Are you hosting the halloween party or are you attending elsewhere?

*SLG -* Thanks. :hugs: I don't think I need fertility treatments. I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle last time, and it's only our 3rd cycle now. I ovulate every month and apparently my husbands spermies work. We just have to wait and see. They won't do any testing to see if something's wrong with me until I've had another miscarriage. 

*Blue -* Thank you for understanding. :hugs: That is very sad that you lost friends who you thought were close to you but weren't there for you afterward. It is so sad that that happens, but I guess it really shows who your true friends are. I am so glad you have a really good friend now who cries with you and helps you remember your boys fondly. And your mom sounds great as well. My mom has also been very supportive. She lost a baby to spina bifida before she had me (he died shortly after she gave birth to him at full term) so she's definitely had her share of loss. And the nice thing is she never makes it seem like her loss was greater or worse than mine even though it was. She just validates that I am sad and grieving which is so nice. I am so sorry the rest of your family seems to have forgotten, and that they were so insensitive as to announce their pregnancy the day after you got out of the hospital. That sounds like the most callous thing I could imagine. I understand they were happy and wanted to share their news, but that was NOT the time to share it...and of course THEIR baby will never make *you* feel better about your losses. So glad we all have each other here. :hugs:

*AFM -*

I had another punch in the stomach yesterday after such a hard day of crying multiple times at work, fighting with my best friend, and feeling so sad about everything. We had a double date with friends of ours who started dating around the same time, got married within a month of us, etc. We of course hoped to have babies around the same time but we never told them about our miscarriage as last time we were together she said something insensitive about a co-worker's miscarriage so I knew she wouldn't understand. 

She told me last time we were together that they started trying in August, and I got quite nervous that they would get pregnant "before" us even though really we got pregnant first. It's not like I wanted them to take a long time, but I just felt like we should at least get pregnant first or at the same time since really we have been through such a big journey already.

But last night in my already emotional state, they announced that she is pregnant already. She is already 8 weeks and they got pregnant on their second month. When they told me, I immediately felt sick to my stomach, started shaking uncontrollably and wanted to burst into tears. Instead I had to sound SO excited and exclaim, "WOW! Congratulations! That was quick! When are you due!?" My poor hubby was drugged from some strong meds for his migraines so didn't really help on the enthusiasm front. After we'd asked the appropriate amount of questions and I'd smiled enough to make myself want to puke, I excused myself to the washroom because I honestly thought I was going to vomit. Instead I just cried a little bit - only a few tears. Then I composed myself and went back into the kitchen and asked all the things about her pregnancy that I would have wanted to be asked. And I wanted to relate and say, "Ooh, that was the same with me when I was pregnant"... but they don't even know I was ever pregnant. :(

I honestly am SO happy for them! They deserve this so much and I am glad they are able to have the blissful ignorance thing going for them. But I just can't help feel it's not fair and WE were pregnant first, so we should at least be pregnant again with them. :( And after such a hard and emotional day, this was not the news I was prepared to hear. I wish she would have told me via text or e-mail so I could have had my cry, and then reacted properly. They deserved the best reaction ever, but I was just trying so hard not to break down in front of them. 

I am coming around to the idea now and of course it is exciting news but it's just really hard too, as I am sure you all can understand. Now I feel "behind" and like they'll be waiting on us to get pregnant and it feels like we're broken because we're taking longer and having troubles along the way. :( I realized this morning that we will hold their baby in our arms before we hold our own (if we ever do), and that made me very sad.


----------



## mapha2

Hello ladies, I was speaking to my sister inlaw 2day regarding my miscarriage as I needed someone to talk to. Lord I did not know she miscarried as well, my heart bleed for her. They kept these all this time. She had 7 miscarriages and 1 ectopic. I can't stop crying for her


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Literati: Yes, I share you feeling of fear! I definitely feel like I am making myself vulnerable by welcoming another pregnancy due to the fear of another loss. Although, I just know deep down inside that we will get pregnant with our baby. We will NEVER forget the struggles of our m/c, but I also remind myself that our m/c has shaped us into new, even more beautiful people. Our m/c also taught us what loss really feels like, and puts a lot of the other &#8220;drama&#8221; that takes up so much of our life, on the back burner. My DH and I are changed people, due to our m/c. You are too! &#9786; You are going through hurt that many people can&#8217;t imagine. You are going through an event that will shape your life forever! There is no right or wrong way to grieve. In fact, I started reading this book that you can get for free on kindle called &#8220;Sunshine after the storm.&#8221; It is a great book where women talk about their losses. Some lost their babies immediately after conception and other&#8217;s lost their babies when they were 18 years old. It is a great way to validate your feelings, because EVERY feeling is felt in the book. There are people in my life too (like my parents) that rarely ask me how I&#8217;m doing. I think it&#8217;s because they are so uncomfortable with the topic and really don&#8217;t know what to say. That&#8217;s why it&#8217;s so nice to find people who have been there before and are comfortable validating your fellings. We are here for you!!!

Lindsay: Thank you! DH and I decided we will just do what we do and not prevent anything &#9786; We will start fertility meds again when AF shows. Then we will go from there. I keep trying to tell myself &#8220;There&#8217;s no use worrying, it&#8217;s not in my hands anyways&#8221; &#9786;


----------



## bluestars

Kls- thats what happened to me. I bled for 2 and a half weeks it stopped for two days and then my actual period came. I didnt worry because I sort of thought thats what it must be. Surely you will get negatives now. Sounds like you have had an internal spring clean!!

lit- that sounds like you have had a rough day.:hugs: I know what you mean though about being so overly happy for them but feel a pang of jealousy too. The only word of comfort is that our little buttons will be treasured to the end of the earth and back. I know every child is but we will have that extra appreciation (for me more like a severe over protection) for them. Im so nervous about this we one coming and just hope that I will fall in love with him/her. 

Mapha- so sorry to hear of your sisters losses! Hope she is finding the support she needs!band hope you are too xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Life -just seen your post. You are right. Very optimistic hehe. OH and I have changed and grew in ways we never thought we could. Just hope we get some good eventually. Fingers crossed the ntnp treatment workss so you dont need treatment xxx


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Could someone tell me what NTNP means? I have seen it a bunch of times, but I am not quite sure of the meaning :) Thanks!


----------



## mapha2

Life - I think NTNP stands for not trying, not preventing.

Blue - correct me if I'm wrong.

Hugs and hope ya'll well. Much love


----------



## slg76

blue-I hadn't realized that you lost your babies so late into the pregnancy. I'm so very sorry. I do think that the more time you have to get attached and watch them grow the harder the loss must be. Not that any loss, no matter how early, is easy. 

much of what you said about friends and family not being very supportive rings very true for me. I've been lucky to have a lot of support about my mc but only our best friends and close family knew that I was pregnant to begin with. But, when I had cancer I also had resounding silence from most of my friends and much of my family. Some of my closest friends and even some of my siblings didn't call or check in the whole time I was in treatment. I don't look at those people the same anymore. Most of them are still in my life in a superficial way but I know now that I can't really expect them to support me when times get tough. And, that makes me not want to share with them when times are really good. It is sad but luckily I have a good mom and a fantastic husband. 

Mapha-I have found out about many friends' and family members' mc lately. Many people seem to understand if they have been through it too. It's a shame that more people can't be understanding even if they haven't been through it themselves. I'm glad that you are finding support and now can give support to your sis in law too.

Literati-I'm so sorry you are struggling. How horrible to have to cap off a bad day with a terrible date night. I know that you are happy for your friend but I'm sure it also makes you sad for yourself. My little sister is due next week with her 3rd boy. I truly am happy for her but am sad that we are no longer pregnant at the same time and that she will have her baby so soon when I won't. By the way, she is 10 years younger than me! She has had a mc and is understanding which helps. I hope that if these are really good friends of yours that you find a way to be comfortable with her pregnancy. You are a good friend for being excited for them! 

AFM-I'm just hanging out waiting on my HCG levels to fall. They were only 1000 last week but I still have a pretty strong line on my HPT. I'm decided if I want to go back on fertility meds next cycle. I agree with my doctor that I will get pregnant faster with them but I'm scared of multiples which is a real possibility with this medication. Twins would be manageable but what if I got pregnant with 3 or 4??!! I have a friend who that happened to. I'm pretty sure it would damage my marriage because me and hubby have different opinions about what is best in that situation. Ahh, life is just never easy.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted in a few days, work has been manic, I can tell you I'm ready for the Christmas break, more than ready!!:xmas4:

Looks like it's been a sad forum the last few days. I really do hope and believe we'll all get there, we will have our take home babies, just a different journey to others that's all. I truly believe we'll have a forum in the baby section where we'll all be jibber jabbering away about our mini-me's nappies, and first steps and then the next pregnancies!!:haha:

*Literati & Mindymoo* - I'm sorry you've had a tough few days, like I said before, we'll get there, all of us will get there.

It's cool you're both cycle buddies and both your charts are looking really good!! I'm excited to see you both testing soon I hope![-o&lt;

*KLSTP* - Hope the halloween party went well? Sounds like fun! I hope your levels fall quickly and the bleeding stops soon. It might be worth going for the blood draw, as it'll at least help you to understand when you might ovulate and then have AF, if that's when you'll start trying?:hugs:

*Mapha* - I'm so sorry for your sister-in-law's loss. It's so sad so many women suffer to get their baby.:hugs:

*LifeisBeauty* - I love your optimism :thumbup: and also love the ntnp stance! We fell pregnant the first time this year when we were ntnp too but sadly after that loss, I was an obsessed crazy lady about it, was doing everything under the sun trying to get pregnant! And this time, it was a happy accident.:blush:

*SLG* - I understand your fear of multiples, when the doctor suggested IVF to us, we were really struggling to get our heads around the possibility of mutiples and I felt terrible for thinking like that but it's a harsh fact of reality. So many reasons, babies are expensive, the toll on your relationship, your career, would you cope etc. But when I fell pregnant with twins I was equally divided and ashamed to say a little upset, I know twin pregnancies in their nature are high risk and I wanted the best possible chance of having a healthy baby. When I lost them too, I felt terrible and I felt terrible when I got the results from the testing on them back to say there was nothing wrong with them, almost felt I'd wished them away (which of course is ridiculous as I'd already grown attached). Just think of it this way, it's possible you'll have multiples but that possibilites is also very low, so you're more likely to have a single pregnancy or twins, which is ok. Just do what's right for the both of you. And I didn't get any fertility assistance in the end, as my first appointment for testing for things etc we found out I was pregnant again. I'm still being monitored throughout the first 3 months by the fertility team though xx

*Blue* - How are you doing? Hoping the bleeding has tailed off and you're into a new gorgeous surprise BFP cycle now?:happydance:

*Lindsay* - My look at you, now 17 weeks!! Hope the little one is kicking hard now so mummy can feel him or her lots! Have you made your mind up about finding out the gender or not?:blue:, :pink: or :yellow:?

*Crysshae* - Where are you? How are getting on? Must be ovulation time now or soon? :hugs:xx

*AFM* - Symptoms have died down and I'm hoping that's just because hormone's are stabilizing and not because things will end how they always have. For now I'm too busy to worry too much, I guess I'll know on Wednesday xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah- that's too bad about your symptoms dying down. I do hope you have some happy news to share on Wednesday! It's probably a good thing you're too busy to think about it! :hugs: 

Thank you so much for your kind words, Life, blue and slg! 

How is everyone else today?

Nina - I really miss you and am so sad as never hear from you anymore. Will you be testing this weekend as well?

AFM- 9 DPO today. No real pregnancy symptoms although I've had sort of the inkling that maybe I am pregnant but it is most likely just an inkling! I am officially in PMS now and so find the sound if everyone's voices so annoying and I just want to hide away from everyone and watch TV! I won't test til Friday ( I am determined this time)! I don't even want to know early because it is too depressing to know it's a BFN.

I did have a dream about having a baby last night. I tell ya - this is the month for pregnancy/baby dreams for me! In the dream immediately after giving birth I went to visit relatives with the baby so I couldn't find a private place to breastfeed and was extremely concerned about my baby starving to death! Then I had to step away for a few minutes and asked my Aunty to hold the baby while I was gone and I told my mom that she had to supervise my aunt holding the baby to make sure she supported her head enough, etc.When I came back, my family had forgotten about her and just left her on the counter and I was very upset! 
What do you dream interpreters think of that? :haha: think perhaps I have some pent up anxiety?? :p

Ps - sorry for all the typos lately. Using my phone and autocorrect is very annoying!


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies.

been hectic at my end. Been doing lots of travelling and seeing people so its been popping on and off. 

With the multiples subject I can remember always wanting twins when i was teen. It wasn't until I was older that you realise the risks. I I certainly didn't expect my sort of complications with multiples. If it happens naturally then that's that but I wouldn't deliberately take anything to increase the chances. Unless it was the only option. So its a hard decision to make for you guys. But you will love them all the same no matter what. 

Aleeah it will be things settling down. When is your next scan?

I got a new phone so sorry for all the mistakes hehe. Andni dont think I will make it home. So this month im out. Bleeding has stopped though lol nearly xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- that's a shame that you likely won't be able to get back on time. :( I hope you're at least having lots of fun to make this cycle pads quickly! 

It's too bad you couldn't have gotten your DH to give you a few sperm samples to inseminate yourself with while you were away! :haha: I am nuts. ;)


----------



## bluestars

Lol if it would have lasted I would have lit haha xxx


----------



## slg76

LOL Literati! That is a whole new level of commitment!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - If only it worked that way, hey? I wonder...with AI how do they store the sperm to make it last? Do they freeze it? :winkwink:

AFM - This evening when my dh came home from work I informed him that I'd made him a delightfully nutritious meal of Kraft Dinner for supper. ;) I then proceeded to tell him that I cannot STAND the thought of cooking even more than usual (I always abhor cooking and my dh does most of it normally). He just nodded and said, "Yep, I know. It's probably because you're pregnant." I replied, "Well, I _was_ pretty lazy when I was pregnant." He said, "Yep, you were. You're totally pregnant again."

:happydance: HAhhah! If only my laziness really were from pregnancy...but his saying that did give me a seed of hope! ;) Then again...dh is not exactly known for his intuition. I'm sure AF will arrive and he'll be wondering why he let me get away with being so lazy. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Lots to catch up on after the weekend!

Kls, I hope your bleeding stops soon! 21 days is quite a long time... may be worth running it by your doctor. I'm glad to hear you've got supportive family and friends, that makes a big difference!

LL, sorry to hear you had a rough time with your friend's announcement. It's such a mix of emotions isn't it? You're very happy for them but at the same time it just brings back the feelings of loss again, and certainly much harder to deal with when you are unprepared for the announcement. Hang in there hun! Your take home baby is on it's way :hugs: and hopefully sooner rather than later :) I'm excited for you to test in friday!

Mapha, sorry to hear about your sister in law's losses, it seems to happen way too often doesn't it.

Life, I agree with everything you said in your last post, and love your optimism :) I suppose as they say, every dark cloud has a silver lining and every experience we have does shape us in some way.

Slg, hopefully your hcg levels will fall quickly. That's a tough decision to make about the fertility meds, but I guess in the end you just have to do what feels right for you and hubby.

Aleeah, I like your new ticker :) I had a lot of fluctuations in my symptoms until about 9/10 weeks when the nausea got really bad. My theory was that as my levels went up, my body adjusted, and then they went up again and I get symptoms, and then your body adjusts, etc. I hope that is the case for you as well! I'm glad you're keeping busy. 
I think I do want to find out the gender - hubby is leaving it up to me to decide and I keep going back and forth, but for now I think I want to know. If baby cooperates we should be able to find out on Nov 18. 

Blue, that's too bad that you don't think you'll be able to get back home in time for your fertile week :( Hopefully, as LL said, you'll keep really busy and the month will just fly by :)

Crys and Nina, how are you ladies doing? I miss you guys!

As for me, I had a nice weekend away and got a little bit of Christmas shopping done. I'm going to see my doctor on Wednesday for a flu shot so kinda hoping she will have my blood test screening results by then and I won't have to wait until the 14th when I see the OB.


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Blue - If only it worked that way, hey? I wonder...with AI how do they store the sperm to make it last? Do they freeze it? :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - This evening when my dh came home from work I informed him that I'd made him a delightfully nutritious meal of Kraft Dinner for supper. ;) I then proceeded to tell him that I cannot STAND the thought of cooking even more than usual (I always abhor cooking and my dh does most of it normally). He just nodded and said, "Yep, I know. It's probably because you're pregnant." I replied, "Well, I _was_ pretty lazy when I was pregnant." He said, "Yep, you were. You're totally pregnant again."
> 
> :happydance: HAhhah! If only my laziness really were from pregnancy...but his saying that did give me a seed of hope! ;) Then again...dh is not exactly known for his intuition. I'm sure AF will arrive and he'll be wondering why he let me get away with being so lazy. :haha:

lol, I love your DH's optimism! He may be more intuitive than you know, lol. My hubby is also not known for his intuition and he was the one who thought I was pregnant first (and he turned out to be right)


----------



## slg76

LL-my husband knows I'm lazy all the time but even lazier when I'm pregnant. He actually picked up on the mc (we didn't know yet) because I wasn't tired enough anymore. Hey, if you can use pregnancy as an excuse, if only for a couple days, then go for it :headspin:


----------



## Aleeah

*Literati* - Your chart is looking really good, I'm loving that you have an inkling you might be pregnant, don't dismiss the hunch missy! Also laziness is one of my strongest pregnancy traits too, well why not?! We'll spend the rest of our lives busy busy busy with the children, so may as well be lazy during pregnancy!:haha: And the dream...!!!! It's been a consistent 'symptom' for me, even when I had no symptoms this last BFP I still had baby dreams!!!:thumbup: I'm so hopefull for you this month, so hopefull, I've got fingers, toes, EVERYTHING crossed for you [-o&lt; xxxx

*Blue* - Glad bleeding has nearly stopped but sad you won't be able to make it back, maybe you'll have a crazy egg that stays up until it knows it's going to get some action?! (we can hope, can't we?!):flower: Alternatively get a basting pipette, a cooler bag, a helping hand for hubby and you're off!!!:rofl:

Oh and scan is tomorrow afternoon x

*Lindsay* - I'm excited to find out the gender of your baby!:happydance:! What do you think it is? I'm going to go in on guessess first and think it's a boy :blue:! I'm hoping you're right and my hormones are just levelling out, I certainly don't have the same desire for certain foods I used to have, so don't seem to love chocolate like I used to. I'm glad you got some shopping done, have you started buying any nice bits of baby yet? Good luck with the blood screening xx

*AFM* - Still very fiery or teary and no inbetween! My poor poor husband!! He's in for a rough 7 months if these mood swings continue!:shy: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, those sound like symptoms to me :) My husband told me a couple weeks ago that one of his friends (who has 2 kids) warned him that I would "go crazy" while pregnant and that he just had to take a deep breath and remember that it's just the hormones, lol. I didn't know he'd been told that, but he seems to have taken it to heart as he's been very patient with my moods.

I honestly don't have a strong feeling either way for :blue: or :pink: but I am going to guess :blue: too. Actually that reminds me I should try the ring test that Crys mentioned a while ago :) I still haven't bought any baby things, but I've been doing some research about what things I think we will need. If everything checks out okay on the 18th I will probably start buying things - I'm still kinda paranoid after what happened to my friend at her 20 week scan.


----------



## bluestars

Well im back to not deciding wiether I will make it home as ive been told that the step mother is going for a sweep on friday so hopefully it kicks start something. If not then will be Monday but Im desprate to go home. I wish I could plan whenni o'd and id be sorted haham know my luch i'll likely not O this month. 

Linds I cant wait for your gender scan!

aleeah - are you looking forward to your scan? 

Lit- your chart does look good. And going with gut usually done me right

how is everyone else xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

literati you're so funny.. lol I love it! As for the laziness ... I am the same.. although to be honest I just hate cooking!! LOL I make him craft dinner and make it special by throwing hotdogs in it :) 

Aleeah the mood swings are a good sign!! :) good luck on your scan tomorrow!!

Lindsay I can't believe you got some Christmas shopping done!! I haven't even started, which is very un-like me.

Blue glad to hear that your bleeding has stopped... I wish!!! ahhhh and I did have a good giggle with all of this cooler talk LOL

slg hopefully you actually get the numbers today!! and we'll soon to be cycle buddies.. hopefully!!

As for me well I called the doctor yesterday since I'm still bleeding (today is day 26) I spoke with the nurse they said it wasn't normal, so I have an appointment with the doc today so we'll see what she says, I'm hoping she sends me for bloodwork to see where I'm at... and hopefully they'll do a pregnancy test too (save mine) LOL

Hope everyone has a great day!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - 
Glad you had a fun weekend away! Did you buy anything for your hubby? 
I so hope you get the results of your genetic testing on Wednesday!

Slg- haha! Sounds like laziness is a common preggo symptom. That is kind of haunting that your hubby could tell something was 'wrong' by your return in energy. 

Aleeah - well, those mood swings sound like a good sign!!! :) your hubby will manage, I'm sure! 

Thanks for being so hopeful for me but unfortunately this morning I got a very disappointingly low temp ... And I can't even say it was inaccurate because I actually slept through the night for once. :( I know now I'm out for this month, and it's all because of that STUPID left ovary! 4 months in a row of that side? Seriously! Give the poor right ovary a chance! :( and I'm really, really scared to get pregnant next cycle because I would be around 6 or 7 weeks at Christmas time and I can't think of a worse time to have a miscarriage. :( I would just die. And having to attend family gatherings? That would be unbearable. I'd almost rather wait to get my BFP at the end of December, but I also just want my baby already and don't want to wait. :(


----------



## mindymoo

Hey Everyone Just been reading everyone's updates - lots going on this week!

Literati - You are lucky to have a positive inkling im convinced im gunna be faced with a BFN this month. Vivid dreams are a good sign though i had those a lot with my last pregnancy. It was one of the first things that made me think I could be pregnant. Cant remember if I had them with my boys though. Eeeek very exciting cant wait till Friday im so sure it will be good news for you.

Aleeah - Good luck for your scan tomorrow im sure all will be great!

Blue - shame you wont make it home :( booooo that makes me sad x x x

AFM - Im no 7DPO and not planning on testing until 18dpo if its gunna be positive i wanna make sure its not a feint line I want it to be a BFP! if AF comes before then then so be it i don't know when to expect her anyways so may as just wait. But im not feeling too positive to be honest just dont feel the same as I did last time. My breasts are still VERY painful but im not looking too much into it! Such an awkward time. My DH is being very positive and is truly my pillar of strength. Keeping everything crossed for all of you ladies x x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy - are you sure you have a bad feeling? Your temps are skyrocketing! I think you have a good chance! The sore boobs are also a good sign!


----------



## slg76

good morning everyone!
I love all this baby and scan talk. Very exciting things going on. 

Blue-I hope that baby is ready to come out and meet everybody so you can make it home for O day. So this is your half-sibling? How much younger? I have a half brother that is 18 years younger than I am. My sister is due with her third on Thursday. She's pretty irritated that she's still pregnant and wants the baby to come NOW! 

Kim-I got my beta result. 144. Good news as it is down from over a thousand last week. Hoping that I clear the rest of the HCG by next week. I wonder if you could have a small cut from when they were poking around up in there? I'm glad you will get some answers soon. 

I am off to the gym this morning. I have completely gotten out of my exercise routine for many months now and my jeans are too small to show for it. I've gained 10 pounds and it's time for it to go! Feeling chubby doesn't help with bd!


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - Definitely give the ring test a go, I've heard it's actually very accurate, don't ask me why but that's what I've heard! Interesting you're guessing the same as me, I just want it to be the 18th already!:dance:

I understand your paranoia, it's hard to relax. I've decided I don't want to tell anyone with any of my pregnancies until 4-5 months, no family, or friends. Hubby finds this ridiculous and will no doubt start blurting it out but I want to be cautious, I want it to be our little secret until as late as possible.

And as for mood swings, hubby has the patience of a saint, I'm embarrassed to tell you what the arguement was about :blush:. Started off him showing me a photo of some cupcakes his sister-in-law made for his brother... I replied in a screaming voice (that didn't even sound like me!:oops:) that he was ungrateful, I make him cakes, cookies, puddings all the time and dinner (3 course meals mid-week sometimes!) EVERYDAY and he never sends photo's to his brother :growlmad:. If he wanted a wife like that, he should move in with them, in fact he should move in with them anyway. By the end of the speech I was in tears apologising for losing my mind!! The look on his face suggested he thought I was a psychopath and I'm sure he was evaluating the quickest exits out of the house and away from me!!:haha: So mega unexpected, uncharacteristic meltdown number 1, done!:thumbup:

*Blue* - I'm sending your step mother birthing vibes as we speak! We need you to make it home, I'm considering a Mission Impossible type scenario, of getting you back home for some baby dancing :happydance:. Maybe we could come and kidnap you in the night time and whisk you back home to hubby?! Or we could kidnap your hubby and drop him off at yours?! You pick!!:haha:

P.S: I love your typing mistakes! Makes it quite funny reading your messages at the moment!!:flower:

*Kim* - I'm so sorry your bleeding is so relentless but I'm glad the doctor's are speaking to you about it. Definitely try and get some blood tests, to see what rate your HCG is dropping at and try and be foreceful with getting a response. It can't be good for your body at all, I know I used to get anaemic and faint every month during my period and that only lasted 5 days, so god knows how much weaker bleeding for 25 days will be making you. Good luck missy, keep us posted :hugs: xxx

*Literati* - Your temps are still above the coverline and so there's still hope! Have you had any tests done on your left ovary? I've always had pain on my right side and it's continued through pregnancies, it's only recently I realised this was because of the fibroids getting aggravated during AF and pregnancy etc. They're subserosal, so on the 'outside' of my uterus but they can definitely still get irritated. Only blessing with them is, they shouldn't affect my chances of conceiving or cause any risks during pregnancy.

I understand you being scared over Christmas, it's almost the time it's ok not to be pregnant but think if you were, you'd be equally pleased. It might also help to pass the time a lot quicker and you could be in the second trimester before you know it. I'm still hoping with all my heart this is your month [-o&lt; xx

*Mindy* - Your temps are looking A-Mazing!!! This could SO be your month!!!! I've had different symptoms EVERYTIME I've fallen pregnant and like I've said before, didn't have any this time apart from the dreams. Your DH sounds lovely, I really hope this is it for you :hugs: xxx

*SLG* - You know what will happen, you'll be in the shape of your life and you'll get a BFP! It happened to me, I was feeling physically the best I have in years and brought a whole new wardrobe the weekend before my appointment... when I found out I was pregnant I literally returned ALL of it the weekend after!! 144 for a beta result is good. Mine was at 106 a week before I must have ovulated and fallen pregnant with this one, so you're nearly there xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah are you saying that my posts arent usually funny. :haha: 
I choose for you to steal him and bring him to me. I have done enough travelling haha. If nothing else iv lost a couple of pounds lol. Both from my wallet and waist haha! :blush: 

it will be a 24 year gap! Haha and I have a sister who is two years older than me. But step mother is only 34 (so I was told today... I thought she was 35... woops). It will be their first together. Dads third. Im no longer his baby. But im sure I will cope.... just. Haha

thanks for all positive thought ect. But send her some labour vibes haha we need her to go quick haha. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I do hope it goes quickly! I agree with Aleeah that we need to come up with a Mission Impossible type plan to get your home!

Slg - I hear you on the gaining weight! It seems a few of us have gained a bit of weight since our miscarriages. Good for you for hitting the gym! I am way too lazy. 

Aleeah - thanks for all your optimism! :hugs: I've never had any testing on my ovaries. There is no way my doctor would ever take me seriously if I told her I don't think my left ovary works properly. I don't have any distinct pain with it (except when I ovulate) so I would hope fibroids or w/e aren't a concern. When they did my u/s during the m/c the tech took TONS of pics from every angle so I do hope if something was wrong there it would have shown up. I won't get referred for any further testing unless I have another m/c or take another 9 months to conceive. Anyway, my only basis for thinking my left ovary is bad is that while trying, the ONLY time I ovulated from the right I got pregnant, and the other 5 months I ovulated from my left I never have. :( so as irrational as it might be, no one is going to convince me otherwise until I get pregnant from that side! We did try some acupressure techniques this month to try to improve blood flow. Hoping maybe that will make a difference? We will try that again next month if BFN. 

Your epic meltdown with your husband is hilarious! You sound exactly like me but I get that insane just from PMS! I think that kind of craziness is a very good sign. ;) and at least you apologized!


----------



## slg76

I'm home from the gym and proud of myself! Did 3.5 miles on the treadmill and actually jogged 2 of those miles. I feel SO much better when I'm exercising regularly. You would think that would be motivation enough to keep doing it but I always end up getting lazy again. With my cancer history it is especially important that I keep up a routine. In a perfect world I will lose this 10 pounds, get pregnant, and then keep active and be careful not to gain too much weight during the pregnancy. You know...in a perfect world :haha:

Aleeah-your argument is funny! I have meltdowns like that occasionally and I don't even have to be pregnant. My hubby just knows to leave me alone for a while until I come to my senses. Good thing I married such a patient man. Your beta levels are encouraging for me!! Happy news that I could ovulate in a week or two.

I'm so glad I found you ladies! How wonderful it is to have people to support me who understand what I'm going through :hug:


----------



## slg76

Blue- I have 5 siblings. I have a sister 4 years older than me. So she is 40 and my youngest brother is 18. So a 22 year age difference. The kicker....we all have the same mom!! Little brother was VERY intentional and tried very hard for. That brother is the only child that my mom and her current husband have together. I'm more like an aunt to that brother but I love having him around. He just started college this fall. My husband is the 10th of 12 children in his family!! I guess we are swinging the other way with our little family of one or hopefully two children :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I'm sending all sorts of labour vibes to your mother in law too! If all else fails, I like Aleeah's suggestion of a mission impossible style kidnapping, lol... either for you or your OH ;)

Kls, I'm glad your doctor is going to check things out! Let us know how it goes. 

LL, no, I didn't get anything for hubby. I was looking for a raincoat for him but didn't see any great deals. I wouldn't worry too much about one temp, it could even be that because you slept so well it is lower than normal.... and it's not even that low. I'm still hopeful for you this month! 

Mindy, your chart is looking great! I'm hopeful for you too! 

Slg, that's great news on the hcg results! Sounds like it's dropping quickly :) Hopefully you'll be back to trying again soon. Good for you getting back to the gym! I know what you mean, I am the same way. I feel great when I'm doing a regular exercise routine, but I find it's so easy to get out of the routine. Fortunately we have a dog so at least I'm out for a walk every day, even when I do get lazy, lol. 

Aleeah, your story made me laugh, lol. I've had my share of meltdowns like that recently too, just silly little things that mean nothing, but in the moment.... hubby has to watch out, lol. 

As for me, I just came back from my pilates class and I think baby was doing pilates too... I could feel all sorts of little flip flops :)


----------



## klsltsp

slg 144 is great!! and good for you for getting to the gym... I miss my gym time too.. I too am up about 10 lbs and I've just started a healthy eating regime yesterday to try and get this extra weight off... I'm not a small pregnant person so the smaller I start the better!! with my first DS I gained over 100 lbs!!!! then I lost 120 lbs before having my second DS... I was really careful what I ate and still gained 65 lbs... my doctor said that's just how my body works... so now my youngest is 16 months old and I'm about 10 lbs over where I'd like to be...

I'm just back from the doctor, and she was shocked not so worried about the bleeding, but when I told her I did a hpt on friday that was positive she was a little concerned.. so she sent me for stat bloodwork and I have another ultrasound tomorrow morning to confirm that there are no retained products (I had an ultrasound Oct 16 that said I was good but she wants to reasses just in case). She said if my bloodwork is positive, she's going to refer me to a gyno and that i may need a d&c... so here's hoping that my betas are 0!!!! sigh... I should get those results tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## bluestars

I know I dont sound it but I am looking forward to it. I love my siblings. I have a little brother who is 15 and he is spoiled by my sister and I (we three have the same mom). So I know this little one will be. Imbjust a bit anxious on the name they will choose... hehe. Ans it is hard. I feelblike the closer it comes the more I hate my step mother. Its not her fault i just know that shesngoing to be experiencing everything I shouldbl have had. And shes taken all my baby knitted stuff my gran knitted for the twins and has yet to mention them since I gave birth...

but my little brother or sister will be greatly love andnspoiled. 

Lit-whens af due? 
Slg-wish I had your motivation. I dont even run for a bus haha. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - AF is due Saturday! 

KLS - it is so true that some people just naturally gain a lot of weight in pregnancy, to no fault of their own! Good for you for losing all that weight after your DS! Hey, Jenny Mcarthy gained around 100 lbs when she was pregnant too! :)


----------



## slg76

Kim--sounds like your body really just did what it wanted when you were pregnant. Losing all that weight must have been a lot of work. Good for you! I gained about 45 with dd. It took forever to lose it but much of that was because I was so sick and couldn't be very active. To lose weight I really have to exercise a lot because I'm helpless against my sugar cravings :haha:


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Aleeah: Your argument is hilarious! Sounds like something I would do when I am PMSing. 

Sig: It always feels so good to get back in the gym. I find my overall mood so much better when I work out. 

Lit: It would be very hard to have a miscarriage around Christmas time, but it would also be so amazing to be pregnant over Christmas!!! I really hope this is the month for you!

As for me, I am doing well. It probably sounds crazy, but I feel like I have been having some of the same symptoms as I was when I was pregnant. I peed 7 (yes, 7) times while at work today and I have stared to have vivid dreams again. It seems pretty impossible to me, beings I just quit bleeding a little over a week ago on Sunday and the first day we BD was on Tuesday. Man, I think I could be going crazy. My mind has got to be playing games on me (and my bladder!)


----------



## Literati_Love

Life - you're not crazy.... Or if you are, I am too. :) although sometimes I did I pee a lot more when my body is getting rid of water retention after AF. But all those vivid dreams sound like a good sign! Have you ovulated yet? It's so hard to keep track!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Lit: I really don't know if I have ovulated yet or not. I really haven't been keeping track of that in any way since my m/c. I just stopped bleeding last Sunday/Monday and my hubby and I have been NPNT since, while we were waiting for AF to show up so we could start treatments again. We will just have to see. It would be pretty crazy if we ended up getting pregnant on an unmedicated cycle.


----------



## slg76

LL and Life...my BFP was non-medicated! :shrug: You can do it too :loopy:


----------



## bluestars

Life thats would be amazing for you to get a unmedicated bfp! Thats definately a xmas surprise lol. 

How is everyone today?

has anyone heard from nina?

crys how are you? 

Aleeah hope scan goes well this afternoon! 

Slg where are you in your cycle? (I always loose track)

afm I was going to start temping this morning but couldn't be bothered dropping my arm over the bed to bother haha ! Im not really fussed this month as I dont think we will manage. Kind of hoping for a cd17 ovulation again and I might manage home but flights have to be booked in advance and I dont have any opks with me. Apart from that I have been travelling like a little gypsy haha different bed nearly every night !


----------



## bluestars

Life thats would be amazing for you to get a unmedicated bfp! Thats definately a xmas surprise lol. 

How is everyone today?

has anyone heard from nina?

crys how are you? 

Aleeah hope scan goes well this afternoon! 

Slg where are you in your cycle? (I always loose track)

afm I was going to start temping this morning but couldn't be bothered dropping my arm over the bed to bother haha ! Im not really fussed this month as I dont think we will manage. Kind of hoping for a cd17 ovulation again and I might manage home but flights have to be booked in advance and I dont have any opks with me. Apart from that I have been travelling like a little gypsy haha different bed nearly every night !


----------



## klsltsp

well it's not good news.... my beta came back at 1400.... sigh.. and my ultrasound showed bleeding in the uterus. My doc called me at home (she's not even working yet) to tell me to go to the er. I asked her if that was really necessary, she said she would make a few calls to see if she could find an ob that would see me today, if not yes I need to be seen today. She said to hold tight for a few hours.... I am so upset... i thought I was done.. sigh.. now I guess I will be having a d&c....


----------



## Literati_Love

KLS - I am SO sorry that you're having to go through another complication! This must feel like a nightmare for you! I hope you can just see a dr and not go to the er as that's always a huge pain. This really sucks but at least you got it checked out and now I'm sure after this d&c everything will go back to normal! :hugs: 

Blue- 

I *have* heard from Nina, actually! I messaged her the other day. She says she's just taking a step back for now and is having trouble concentrating on everything but she says she will be back soon to our thread ... Maybe even this week! :happydance: 

Sounds like you are having a very busy holiday! I agree temping is a pain especially if you don't think you have a chance this month. 

I do hope you ov on cd17 like you said! You have to have another chance this month! :hugs: 

Life - I sure hope that you do get pregnant on a non-assisted cycle!

AFM - 11 DPO already! Shocking. I was a little tempted to test today, but still didn't. Still want to wait for Friday! I don't really have any noticeable symptoms. I definitely have PMS but no cramping, twinges or anything. I am hoping that lack of symptoms could be a good sign? My temp went back up a bit today so I am happy that it's not on the downward trend. I haven't updated my chart yet, though!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies!

How is everyone? I've been bobbing about between 2 threads so i'm trying to catch up and remember what i last read 'n' said!...It's great to hear Nina's doing ok. Be nice to see her about again.


Lifeis - One of the cruellest things about my mc was the fact that my symptoms resurged a couple of weeks later only to be followed by AF....but I was pretty unfortunate there..The vivid dreams though are a pretty strong sign! Are you going to try and test soon? This is anecdotal - but loads of girls seem to get pregnant naturally after medicated bfp.

Blue - It is a right palava temping. If i wasn't data obsessed i'd drop it too. So, you're travelling about around O time then, or possibly not?

LL - I love that your hubby put laziness and pregnancy together. Whatever happens you could really string that out...Nope, can't do hoovering...just feeling so lazy right now. :) 

Lindsay - Good to hear things are going good! How exciting to find out the gender! 

Aleeah - What a beauty of a meltdown! love it...I mean, yes we can all hang our heads in shame after moments like that, but sometimes it all just has to come out. Did you have your scan recently or are about to have one? 

Mindy - I agree with what everyone else says, sore boobs plus super high temps....they are great signs!

Afm got a bfp a few days ago and basically trying to stop being an obsessional nightmare atm. Still temping and poas. I'm hoping my second beta will put a stop to all this....(who am i kidding?) x


----------



## Lindsay109

Kls, I'm really sorry to hear that you are likely going to need a D&C :( I really hope your doctor can just arrange it so you don't have to go in through ER :hugs: The procedure itself is actually quite easy, I felt back to normal the next day after the anesthetic wore off. I hope it will be just as easy for you. Hang in there!

LL, I'm really excited for you to test!! Can't wait for friday :) 

Linny, congrats on your BFP!!! That's wonderful news!!! I'm so excited for you! Just so you are forewarned, the worrying will not stop, lol... at least in my experience at 17 weeks, it's still going strong.

Aleeah, thinking of you!


----------



## bluestars

Kls that sounds horrific. Im sorry this is dragging out for you! Hopefully the OB or A&E sort it for you soon! :flower:

Linny waw a huge congratulations mrs!I dont think the worrying will stop but fingers crossed this is it for you! :thumbup: :bfp:

Thank you for the update on Nina. Hope to see her back soon. 


Travelling around is an nightmare. I get travel sickness a lot. Andnits public transport im using just now. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I can totally empathize with the travel sickness. Public transit is the worst. I still remember the time I was in the bus to go to Uni and I had to get off after 10 minutes to puke and then had to call someone for a ride. So sorry you're going through all that! Does ginger gravol help at all? 

Lindsay - thanks! How are you doing? 

Linny - congrats again! I will definitely be taking advantage of the laziness for now. ;) my husband is always very doting anyway. I'm a lucky girl!


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Blue - I can totally empathize with the travel sickness. Public transit is the worst. I still remember the time I was in the bus to go to Uni and I had to get off after 10 minutes to puke and then had to call someone for a ride. So sorry you're going through all that! Does ginger gravol help at all?
> 
> Lindsay - thanks! How are you doing?
> 
> Linny - congrats again! I will definitely be taking advantage of the laziness for now. ;) my husband is always very doting anyway. I'm a lucky girl!

I'm doing well :). Doctor had my screenng results and it was "screen negative" which means low risk for any of the trisomies and open neural tube defects, so very happy about that :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay- yay, that's wonderful! You must be very relieved! Your baby is going to be one healthy little bundle of joy!


----------



## Aleeah

So sorry for the late reply ladies, work's been manic since I got back. All's well, babies measuring ahead now, at 8w+3d will update you all more tomorrow and read all the postings xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - that is AMAZING!!!!! I had actually just looked at the calendar and remembered it was your scan today so I had just logged in to ask you how it went and then you'd already replied with this lovely news! I am so excited to hear the whole story. Congrats! :hugs: When is your next scan???!


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah said:


> So sorry for the late reply ladies, work's been manic since I got back. All's well, babies measuring ahead now, at 8w+3d will update you all more tomorrow and read all the postings xxx

Amazing news Aleeah!!! I'm so glad to hear everything is as it should be! Looking forward to the full update tomorrow :)


----------



## bluestars

Amazing aleeah !so happy for you! 

Hehe go baby goo!!!!

xxx


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Aleeah: That's great news! Wahoo! I am so glad everything is going well!

Kls: I am so sorry! That has to be so hard. Stay strong girl! 

Linny: Congrats on your BFP!!!!

I am going to wait to test for a while. I am really not sure when, because I truly don't know when to expect AF. I just stopped bleeding from my m/c about a week and a half ago, so it seems so bizarre that I could even be pregnant yet. I suppose if AF doesn't come by sometime next week maybe I will test and just see.


----------



## lifeisbeauty

How long did it take after your m/c for AF to show up? (I was 5 weeks preg).


----------



## slg76

kls-I'm sorry that your mc is turning into such an ordeal. I'm really glad to hear that your doctor is paying good attention to you and getting you the help you need. I assume that with a beta that high you must have some retained tissues? Ug. So sorry. I hope this is over soon. :hug:

Will catch up more later. I still have a wicked headache. Doctor doesn't seem to think it's related to mc. I've tried extra water, extra sleep, ibuprofen, vicodin, heat, and ice. I think the ice might be helping and the vicodin takes enough edge off to sleep.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies thnks for the kind words.Ihave been admitted to. hospital. ihave a. molar. pregnancy which has embedded into my uterine wall atthe scar from my csecetions. Apparently my uterus could rupture at any time so i am not allowed to leave. Apparently itsvery rare. They are giving me meds to shrink the abnormal cells. if that doesnt work it is likely cancer... and will end up with a hysterectomy.... what aday.....

take care ladies.

kim


----------



## Lindsay109

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies thnks for the kind words.Ihave been admitted to. hospital. ihave a. molar. pregnancy which has embedded into my uterine wall atthe scar from my csecetions. Apparently my uterus could rupture at any time so i am not allowed to leave. Apparently itsvery rare. They are giving me meds to shrink the abnormal cells. if that doesnt work it is likely cancer... and will end up with a hysterectomy.... what aday.....
> 
> take care ladies.
> 
> kim


Kim I'm so so sorry to hear this! I'm sending you all sorts of positive vibes and some big hugs :hugs: I really hope the medication will work and you can get out of there soon. Hang in there hun!!


----------



## bluestars

Oh my lord Kim you certainly are getting it all!I hope you doing as well as can be ! I really hope its not cancer and it can be resolved without any major doings! 

:hug: lots of prayers for you xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Kim - I'm just so sorry, sounds like you've really been through the mill, I hope they do just manage it with medication. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Kim* - It's horrible you're going through all this, you're in my prayers, you'll get through this, I hope the doctors were just saying the hysterectomy would be a worst case scenario. Sending you lots of love :hugs: xx

*Linny* - BIG CONGRATULATIONS!:wohoo: So pleased for you! What's your due date? Are you getting many symptoms yet? I knew this was your month, your chart looked sooooo good!:happydance: xx

*Life* - I really hope you do ovulate and catch without medication, how amazing would that be? Like I said you can ovulate really quickly but not sure how quickly you'd start noticing symptoms?:flower:

*Blue* - I think we all hit a wall with the temping. I certainly did this last cycle, I thought we're not trying, so I don't need to temp for that but it would be good to know when I ovulate so I can know when AF is coming but everyday I'd be lazy about reaching over for the thermometer! Sorry you get travel sickness, I haven't suffered sickness apart from now from anything but the ginger biscuits helped lots and so do the seabands, maybe give them a go (they're not very attractive though!):haha:.

*Literati* - Your temps are looking very good still, it's nearly Friday... can't wait for you to test!! I'll be refreshing this page every 5 seconds waiting for your update (hhmmm, maybe this is why I hit busy periods with work!):blush::haha:.

*Lindsay* - Amazing news about the tests, so pleased for you. Hopefully you can enjoy things a little more too, I'm still excited about your gender scan and then the stories of all the impending shopping!:thumbup: I don't enjoy shopping for myself, as I always feel it's a waste of money no matter what I buy but I seem to love spending on other people!! Especially babies!! :baby:

*SLG* - I'm so sorry you're suffering from headaches. Sounds like you're trying everything you can to help relieve them. I know this may sound weird, but I always find if I get someone to give me a head massage it helps a lot. Why don't you try and get OH to give you a massage, concentrating on certain points?:hugs:

*Crysshae & Teacup* - How are you ladies doing?:flower: xx

*AFM* - Not much to say on the scan I guess, it was very quick and thank god an abdominal one (I'm not keen on the transvaginal ones, can't think why?!:blush:). Baby looked very lazy but heart was beating away, still looked like a fat blob to me but it did put into perspective how different my previous scans have looked. When I miscarried in May the baby was just over 7 weeks but was SO skinny, barely there but at least the scans show a chunky monkey this time! It's still early days but I'm happy everything's ok for now. Still haven't signed up with a midwife or anything, as the current doctor will do my 12 week scan too, and I want to save the excitement of the midwife appointments for when and if this is really real xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Kls- I am so sorry you are going through your worst fear of a molar pregnancy. :( :hugs: you must be really scared and frustrated. I truly believe that the meds will work and that you do NOT have cancer! Try not to let your mind go there yet! I will be praying for you and thinking of you LOTS today. It's going to be okay. :hugs: keep us updated. 

Aleeah- your scan sounds wonderful. So great that your little blobby baby is nice and plump this time! :hugs: 

I'm afraid your excitement may have to be quieted a bit too soon because....

AFM - As hopeful as I was for this cycle, my temps have pretty much told me I have a BFN without having to waste an HPT. My temps dropped a lot this morning. And, yes, you may say that it's still above coverline and there's still hope, but this is the exact temp that I ALWAYS get right before and during AF. After AF it gets lower for my fertile period. Normally it only drops the day before or the day of AF, so I'm not sure if I'm going to have a shorter luteal phase (ick!) or if my progesterone is just so low this month it is showing me early. 

I will not even bother testing tomorrow unless by some miracle my temps skyrocket. :( sorry to disappoint. Beginning to think maybe we are now infertile.


----------



## Lindsay109

Kim, thinking of you! I hope you're doing okay :hugs:

Blue, any news on your mother in laws baby? Still sending out lots of labour vibes!

Aleeah, so glad that everything is going well so far :) My scans looked blobby at 8 and 9 weeks, and then at 10 weeks we saw arms and legs and baby moving :) You haven't got much longer to wait to see that too! I have high hopes for you! I think you've got a tough little bean in there!

LL, well, I'm going to hope the temp drop is just a fluke and it goes right back up tomorrow. Hang in there hun! It will happen, and hopefully sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

*Lindsay *- Congratulations on the good screen results! I figured the worrying might not end! It's such a shame we can't get to relax...but thank goodness when the baby comes out we can drop our guards....oh wait, that's not right either is it? :dohh:

*Aleeah* - Excellent news about your scan! congratulations love! It sounds incredibly promising. So happy for you.:happydance: And thanks! Due date is july 18th. Symptoms are mainly very vivid dreams, very sore boobs, heart burn and quesiness and a bit of natural pma. I'll take whatever it's got to offer at this point :) x

*Life* - All kinds of stuff can go on while still spotting. I got AF 3 weeks after mc, think it was anovulatory but can't know for sure. Seems like the body goes back to normal quicker the earlier you were, but not always the case. :hugs:

*SLG* - the headaches don't sound good love - nothing's working?? You can aso try peppermint oil on the back of the neck it increases capillaries or some such and allows more blood flow to head.

*kls *- Really sorry to hear this! I hope everythign works out and it's not the worst case scenario. :hugs: my cousin had a molar pregnancy and did recover with her uterus intact (and went on to have a baby)...it is possible. Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## bluestars

Step moms going for sweep tomorrow... pleasant... but hopefully that will get her started off. 

Still didnt temp. And still in two minds to fly home... aarrgh. Expensive bding session! Haha :huff:

Aleeah great new s on scan!

linny woow for symptoms! Hehe

lit- sorry for temp drop. Know how crap that makes you feel. Your still not that long in trying. Dont give up yet ! Lol im on the 9th month now!rather depressing to think about it... but hey ho! Xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Thnks ladies you are awesome!! 

Aleeha soo happy for your awesome scan.

ans another bfp woohoo this thread is sooo lucky.

afm... well the problem with me is they dont know exactly what it is either a molar or an ectopic they said they wont ever know since they wont be able to sample the tissue. tje problem is the location the tissue is through the uterine wall so they are afraid to biopsy it since it could cause bleeding and a rupture. i have an ultrasound tomorrow to see how its doing. hopefully it has not grown. i could be in hospital for a week or more. i am a little sad... missing halloween with my boys...


----------



## slg76

Hi all. I'm still fighting off this headache. Head massage from OH really helps and he is so patient with it. I also find lying down with an ice pack on my neck helps. 

Kim--I'm so sorry you are dealing with a molar pregnancy!! I always knew they were a possibility but never knew anyone that had one. I am really hoping that the meds work for you and that you come out of this with sanity and fertility intact. I'm sure you will on your own but make sure you fight to keep your uterus if at all possible!! Please keep us updated. Sending huge hugs and all my support your way. Get better! :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - thanks. I know you have been trying for so long and it must be so discouraging. :hugs: 

Kls- that is so sad and scary that they can't tell what's going on and that you could be in the hospital for so long. That would not be fun at all. So sad to miss out on Halloween with your kids. I do hope that it is "just" an ectopic and the meds take care of it ASAP! Let us know how the u/a goes. Are they still monitoring hCG? I googled molar pregnancy earlier and it sounds pretty crazy. But you will get through this! :hugs:

AFM - this is sort of weird, but I am experiencing a sensation that I only ever experienced while I was in the process of miscarrying before. It feels like my reproductive organs are "falling out" of my body... especially when I go to the washroom (sorry, tmi). I distinctly remember feeling this exact same thing as I was miscarrying. I remember thinking my cramps weren't even as bad as some AFs, but this sensation was different from what I'd ever felt before. I wonder why I am feeling that now? AF hasn't even started so it's not like I'm passing clots or anything. It isn't particularly painful or anything I'm too concerned about - I'm just confused by it! Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Literati_Love

Update: so, I just went to the washroom and passed something that looked like some light red tissue or something. It was not a clot and was too thick to just be blood. It was not bright red... Moreso pinkish. I checked my CM after and a bit if brown blood was mixed in so I'm guessing AF is showing up. But I am disturbed by whatever I passed! I don't think there could be any retained tissue, as my dr followed my betas down to 0 and I also had a follow-up ultrasound showing that everything was perfectly clear and I haven't had any weird symptoms til now. What is going on???


----------



## bluestars

Lit- im not sure whats going on... when is af due ? It could just be an extra thick piece of clot or something have you taken a ptest see if theres any level there xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I have been drinking water like crazy all day so now I am going to try to hold my pee in for a few hours and test this evening and then again tomorrow morning. Would there even be any tissue to pass if it were a chemical pregnancy? I googled images of tissue from miscarriage and it resembled a pic of some light pink stretchy stuff that someone posted from their m/c at 6 weeks.

AF is not due til Saturday based on my usual LP, but I have a feeling it could start tomorrow. My CP is high and very soft. So confused!


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, yep, I'm pretty sure the worry isn't going anywhere for a long while, lol. 

Blue, maybe a month off from temping would be good for you :) Everyone needs a break once in a while! I hope your mother in law's sweep gets things going!

Slg, I hope the headache resolves soon! 

Kim, I hope the ultrasound tomorrow shows that the tissue has shrunk. That's too bad that you have to miss halloween with your boys :( Maybe they can stop by the hospital so you can see the costumes?

LL, that's very strange, I have no idea what that could be either :shrug: Good idea to do a test and see if there is any hcg in your system.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, test was negative and I'm now having some spotting. I am realizing now it was probably just a clot but pinkish instead of red because mixed with CM. I guess I am relieved since I didn't want to worry about a chemical but this is stupid and means AF is going to show up tomorrow - a day early - making my luteal phase only 12 days this cycle! That is not good! I am SO grouchy! And AF was SUPPOSED to wait til the weekend because I am always SOOOOOO miserable on the first day of AF and I really didn't want to have to go to work all day for it! :(

ARGH! Sorry guys. I'm just SO sick of this!!! I really thought this might be my month. :(


----------



## slg76

LL-I can't think of what that could be. I don't think there would be anything to pass from a chemical. A sac doesn't develop until 4-5 weeks so you would have to be at least a week late for your period. I don't know if your beta could go all the way down or not if you had any tissue left. Could it be your tissue?

I was just debating posting my own similar issue when I saw your post! Not sure if this will upset anyone so please don't read if you think it might....

I haven't been spotting for a couple days and I never passed any tissue after my IPAS procedure. Tonight I noticed something in my panties. It is a grayish piece of tissue a little smaller than a pea. It is oval shaped and bumpy and it has what looks like a noticeable cord on it. It keeps it's shape when moved around. Am I going crazy??! Could this really be the sac coming out? How in the world would it still be there after my aspiration procedure? What do you guys think? What else could it be? by the way, baby stopped developing at 6 weeks.


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh LL i am sorry.... that sucks! Do you normally pass stuff luke that before your af? 

Slg hmmm i didnt see the baby that i passed so i dont have any personbal experience. but from what i have read it sounds like it could have been the baby. it is weird since you had the aspiration but stranger things have happened. how is your headache? Have you tried eliminating certain dietary things? I get migrains and they are often triggered by food, citrus and chocolate are the big ones for me. i also used to get them from birth control pills so i assume hormone influenced in particular eatrogene so maybe your hormones are out od whack still... hopefully it passes soon.

Blue i hope that your step mom has that baby soon!!!

Lindsay and others thanks for your kind words. My beta was down yesterday which is awesome so hopefully that translates into a shrinking mass today... fingers crossed. i.


----------



## slg76

good to hear from you Kim. I'm so glad to hear that beta is down. Moving in the right direction :)

I still have my headache but it's much more tolerable now. I felt well enough to go out trick or treating last night. My friends suggested Excedrin Migraine which seems to help. I woke up with a bit of a headache today but am not supposed to take more medicine until this afternoon. Maybe some ibuprofen will tide me over.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - thanks. I am thinking now it must just have been some clotty blood mixed with some creamy CM since the HPT was negative and AF arrived full blown this morning. It was disturbing though. Could have been anything, I guess... But I doubt with a clear scan and hCG at 0 for 3.5 months that it could be retained tissue. Of course I am so paranoid though now.

That is SO weird about the tissue you passed and it honestly does sound like it was from the m/c. I would call your dr about it. Is your hCG down to 0 yet? That is so bizarre. Freaky that we both went through similar experiences last night. 

KLS - no, I've never had anything like this before AF (or any other time) before....but I also don't normally stare at the toilet before I flush! Haha. 

That is great that your beta is down!!!!!! I sure hope you are on the mend. 

AFM - as I already said, AF arrived today. So, goodbye to a possible July baby. I am getting very fed up waiting. :( I was pretty much despondent last night. DH thoughtfully grocery shopped for us so we wouldn't have to this weekend, and made a fun supper of appetizers to have in front of the TV, but I couldn't even concentrate on any TV or enjoy anything. 

How is everyone else today?


----------



## ljsmummy

Hey ladies 
How is everyone doing?

Sorry for the lack of posting,ive been really grumpy and negative this week, so didnt want to drag you all down with me!although I've been thread stalking every day,so im up to speed with everyone. 

I started back at work on Wednesday,and found it a lot more difficult than I thought.Everyone seemed to think I would be ok with talking about my ectopic,me included,but it seems im not.And to top it off a work colleague announced shes pregnant,about a week behind what I would have been now.I dont particularly like her anyway,she sailed through her first 2 textbook pregnancies,and all of them including this one were 'accidents'. Put me in a Bad mood and I didnt speak to anyone all day. Im not usually such a bitch! And then I came home and had a big argument with DH and went to bed in a sulk.
Does everyone else feel ok talking about their experiences in public?It was like they expected me to tell them everything like they had a right to know.
Its my first proper attempt at temping and im sure im doing it wrong,mine doesn't look neat like all of yours.So that made me cranky too.
Sorry for the rant!I think im done now...
Hope everyone is doing great and hello to new ladies!x x


----------



## bluestars

U


----------



## bluestars

Slg- do you normally get headaches? Im not sure what that piece of tissue would be. But surely they would have evacuated the baby during your procedure! 

Lit- sorry af got you. And so sorry your feeling so off! I know how you feel honey. I have been recommended by a friend on here to try soft cups... I dont see what the harm of trying is so thats my next trying method. Along with preseed ... 

You will all be sick of hearing this but still no baby and still no decision on whether to fly home or not ! Im so grumpy and horrible today. I think i need to go home otherwise i might just get worse and say something i regretxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Ljs- I couldnt talk about it at the begining. I would just breakdown. Now though I want my family to talk about the boys and not act like they never existed ! I just feel like I want whatever is not happening because I still dont want to talk about the day I found out and the days after. But I want to talk about the babies and the pregnancy. 

Its really natural how you are feeling. And id say be grumpy and things! Why not? I feel like a want to be horrible to everyone and feel like im pushing myself to be excited about this baby. Which im not. Because I know I will hold and look at the baby knowing what the step mother has I should have as well!

Your not alone in hating work colleagues! Just take it easy where you can and tell people you dont want to talk about it. Its cheeky for them to ask. Its like they have the right to know details! They dont at all!



(Guys im getting worse with this phone I do apologise again !) 


Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Thanks Blue.
I just felt so angry and I dont even know why.I had a few of the 'it wasn't meant to be' comments and 'youve still got time to have another one' which I think sent me over the edge. I know ive still got time etc etc but I wanted the baby that we lost,and nothing can replace it . People can be so insensitive. I had to just ignore everyone all day or I would have cried/shouted/gone home.
I completely understand about wanting people not to act like they didnt exist.You seem to get one type of person or the other,the ones who tread on eggshells and act like nothing has happened,or the ones who need to know everything and feel like its their right and offer poorly thought out condolences. 

Its rough that you are having to wait around for the baby to show.You are a better person than me for even being willing to be there. I too would have to push myself to be excited about it.

so angry at the world today!!xx


----------



## bluestars

I know honey. I was just talking about this today. I got a lot of that!' Your young you will have another' etc I blew a gasket. Im grieving the loss of my child and the bond we made not just a pregnancy. I evebtually just said it. Im grieving my child not the loss of a pregnancy. They where shocked but if they dont understand then its the only way. 

Im with you in hating the world today. I want to scream at someone but I cant. Im not seen as a person thats like that. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs- so sorry being back at work was so tough. I am so surprised that people were so snoopy with you! You're right - there really are just the two extremes of just pretending it never happened or thinking every detail is their business! I do not have an easy time talking about what happened And it's only when the right mood strikes that I really could use an ear to listen. I never want to discuss it with coworkers though. I don't feel I can trust them and it's none of their business. 

Blue - so sorry you hate the world today. I feel the same, although it was worse yesterday. Bad days like this are rough, and I'm sure yours is exacerbated by the fact that you are in sort of a tricky situation with this baby coming and reminding you of your boys. :( :hugs: so sorry, dear!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit. Flight prices have gone up this week so now evennless chance I will get home ! Just eant to burry my head !xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit. Flight prices have gone up this week so now evennless chance I will get home ! Just eant to burry my head !

how are you today lit? Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit. Flight prices have gone up this week so now evennless chance I will get home ! Just want to burry my head !

how are you today lit? Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Waw really dont know why my posts keep posting more than once....


----------



## slg76

Kim-How are you today? Are your betas still going down? I've been thinking of you :hugs:

LL--sorry this wasn't your month. Doesn't it feel like every cycle takes forever??

blue--I just bought some soft cups yesterday and I also figure it can't hurt. I read stories where women actually had their OH "deposit" directly into the soft cup and then they inserted it. They got pregnant doing this! Not that this is my plan but I was surprised that the cups were that effective. 
I'm sorry you are having such a hard time with your family. Would they understand if you decided to go home and take care of yourself? I have a little heart ache that my sister is due any day and I love her dearly. I imagine it would be 100 times harder with a step-mom who, if I remember right, you said you weren't that fond of. Sending some support your way :friends:

LJS-I have to tell you that every time I see your picture I think of how stunning your dress is! Amazing!
You have every reason to be grumpy. We are here to help you through it! Don't feel like you have to stay away unless that is what is best for you. Co-workers can be no nosey! It's a weird boundary since you spend so much time with them yet they aren't people that you pick to be friends. Your co-workers don't need any details unless you want to provide them. I'm sure if you say "I'm just not up to talking about it" they will leave you alone. By the way, I stink at temping too!

My headache finally seems to be resolving. I'm so grateful! I talked to the nurse today who said that the tissue I passed could have been pregnancy tissue but was likely uterine lining. I don't know what to think since nothing like that has ever come out of me! I guess I hoped it was the baby since my husband is upset that we don't have the baby to give him/her a proper goodbye.


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you so much ladies. It makes me feel really supported that I can come on here and vent and no one gets cross with me for it!
Blue -im also not seen as someone who would scream and shout at people,but believe me I came close to it!people dont seem to understand that we are grieving,and that's not fair. Any signs of the baby arriving yet?I would just get myself out of there and go home!you are a much nicer person than me.

Literati-thank you.Im the same,I dont want to talk about it to just anyone,the only person I do talk about it with it DH and I have to be in the mood for talking even then.Its our business!how are you,hope af is treating you kindly?

slg-thanks so much I do still love my wedding dress 3 years later!so glad I went with the red,even though it wasn't to everyone's taste! Youre right in that we dont pick our co workers to be our friends,that's true and I hadnt thought of it like that!ive been in my job a few years and get on well with most of them,but I dont see them socially and doubt out of work I would have much in common with them.i was a little 'deer caught in the headlights' by it all on my first day back,but wont be like it on monday!
I dont know why I can't seem to temp,I dont get nice little neat lines mine is all over the place?!?
I also passed somethinf after I had my ectopic,although I had surgery to remove the tube and baby so I dont know how anything was left. It was also small and grey,a kind of squashed oval shape. I have no idea what it was,but I never had anything like it since then.It was a strange experience. Hugs to you hun. Hope the headache has finally left you for good!

Everyone else doing ok today?x x


----------



## teacup

Linny - Congratulations! That's amazing news! :happydance: xx

Aleeah - That's great news that baby is nice and chunky and doing well! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! xxx

SLG - I know what you mean about wanting to give the baby a proper goodbye. I felt that way too. I passed the sac day 2 of bleeding, and it looked like a very small kidney. I put it on a piece of clean tissue to show OH but he didn't want to see it - he is a little squeamish. So I flushed it away. :cry: How are your hCG levels? Hope your headache has gone. :hugs: I usually get headaches just before AF - they seem to be hormone related for me. xx

AFM - Tested on my birthday 27th Oct and got a BFN and then predictably spotting started that day. Turned into a VERY heavy AF, I wonder if maybe not all the lining shed when I miscarried? But the scan said everything had gone. :shrug: Onto ttc for another cycle I guess!


----------



## slg76

Hi Teacup,
Sorry that AF has showed. I hear that it's common for the AF after a mc to be very heavy. I guess the lining isn't fully shed during the mc. My doctor told me to expect it. 

I'm a pretty practical person but hubby is very emotional. I think especially for him it would be helpful to have a goodbye of some sort for the baby. I actually would love for this tissue to be the baby but I know realistically it's probably not. I will have to think on what might be a good idea for a good bye...maybe a special prayer with a priest at church? I'm not religious but he is very catholic. 

My headache is much better than it was although I woke up with just a bit of one today. My HPT is just barely positive (just a cheap wondfo). I will have another beta level done on Monday. Last week's was 144 and the nurse told me I would still have a couple more weeks to go before 0. That nurse is always a little pessimistic for my taste so I'm ignoring her :)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Hi ladies, I'm just jumping in for nat0609.. She wanted me to update u guys, after her life ban , 
Any who she's just found out Monday she's expecting after her two losses, she's sorry she can't come update u guys and asked me to, and wishes that u r all well :)


----------



## teacup

slg76 said:


> Hi Teacup,
> Sorry that AF has showed. I hear that it's common for the AF after a mc to be very heavy. I guess the lining isn't fully shed during the mc. My doctor told me to expect it.
> 
> I'm a pretty practical person but hubby is very emotional. I think especially for him it would be helpful to have a goodbye of some sort for the baby. I actually would love for this tissue to be the baby but I know realistically it's probably not. I will have to think on what might be a good idea for a good bye...maybe a special prayer with a priest at church? I'm not religious but he is very catholic.
> 
> My headache is much better than it was although I woke up with just a bit of one today. My HPT is just barely positive (just a cheap wondfo). I will have another beta level done on Monday. Last week's was 144 and the nurse told me I would still have a couple more weeks to go before 0. That nurse is always a little pessimistic for my taste so I'm ignoring her :)

Maybe plant a tree in baby's memory? I think that would be a nice idea. :flower: Glad your hCG is dropping now, I hope you reach 0 soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Pipsbabybean - thank you for the update on Nat! I have been wondering about her. Tell her congrats from me! How wonderful. When is she due? 

And I'm beyond curious how she managed to get a life ban, but I assume I won't find that out. 

Teacup- all of my AFs after the m/c have been extremely heavy (I've had 4 now). I think this 4th one now is finally a bit less clotty at least, but I am only on cd 2 so who knows. Cycle buddies for this month? We're not too far off, anyway. When do your normally ov? 

Slg - yes, it really does seem like every cycle takes FOREVER! :( I am getting ready to throw in the towel (but not really, because I want a baby way too much for that)! 

What would it mean if you shed something from the uterine lining? Could that just happen during any AF?

I hope your pessimistic nurse is wrong and your levels are just around the corner from zero! 

Ljs- it definitely is a very personal thing. :hugs: hopefully your coworkers completely stop prying now. Weird that you passed some grey tissue after too. 

How is everyone else? 

Blue - any word on the baby? Are you hating the world any less today? 

AFM - cd2. AF is heavy but not as brutal as last month so far. I was very miserable last night. Had a glass of wine and 2 donuts and then didn't even feel like watching TV again. Just sat on the couch and did nothing, then went to bed at 9:30. Slept in today til 10:30 Haha. I was tired! DH and I plan on just having a lazy day watching TV/movies and staying in our PJs! 

What are all of your weekend plans?


----------



## bluestars

Aww thats great news for nat. Give her my congratulations ! 

Planting a tree is a lovely idea. We did this for the boys but we live somewhere where there is NO trees so I have no hope that they will stay standing haha. We also raised butterflies and released them. And will do each year for them. 

No baby yet. She went for her sweep and they couldnt do it as her cervix was too high. So midwife said not to expect baby noe unyil monday/tuesday. 

Gran is sending me home on wed/ thursday plane. So if I get pregger this cycle then its thanks to her haha if not I can have mad sexy time with OH lol either way its random and spontanious. Yes I sort of hate the world a little less today. Ive made myself go out to see my sister. Both sober due to baby waiting but out is better than in and thinking. 


My afs have been heavier since the mc. First couole reminded me of the first stages of labour with them so it was very emotional. But think im over that bridge now. 


What are you guys planning ? Do yous celebrate guy fox? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aww thats great news for nat. Give her my congratulations ! 

Planting a tree is a lovely idea. We did this for the boys but we live somewhere where there is NO trees so I have no hope that they will stay standing haha. We also raised butterflies and released them. And will do each year for them. 

No baby yet. She went for her sweep and they couldnt do it as her cervix was too high. So midwife said not to expect baby noe unyil monday/tuesday. 

Gran is sending me home on wed/ thursday plane. So if I get pregger this cycle then its thanks to her haha if not I can have mad sexy time with OH lol either way its random and spontanious. Yes I sort of hate the world a little less today. Ive made myself go out to see my sister. Both sober due to baby waiting but out is better than in and thinking. 


My afs have been heavier since the mc. First couole reminded me of the first stages of labour with them so it was very emotional. But think im over that bridge now. 


What are you guys planning ? Do yous celebrate guy fox? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

(So sorry for double posting guys!!!)


----------



## pipsbabybean

Thanks ladies I shall pass it on to her, I think beginning of July is edd,

The ban is abit of long story, to do with choice words with admin I think


----------



## Literati_Love

That sucks. :( Well I'm sure it was for a good cause. Has she joined any other forums, such as babycentre?


Blue - Yayyyy, gran to the rescue! I do hope you make it in time! Do you have any fertile signs yet?


----------



## pipsbabybean

No I don't think she has Hun , :(


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

how are you?

Blue my goodness i hope that baby comes soon... but yipee to grandma!!!

slg nice that your tests are so light good news for sure.

LL glad that AF seems to be better countdown to ov!!

Afm well my hcg dropped yesterday to. 705 from 917 the day before then today...797... sigh and there was no change on my ultrasound. i am still in hospital hopinh to go home tomorrow. they said 6-11 weeks (they think) for hcg and mass to be zero... and i cant ttc until 6 months after and have to have my uterus checked first to be sure it has repaired since the mass has gone through the uterus wall. 

and you ladies will not believe this, I am on the baby ward... they have me in the room furthest away... well yesterday a lactation consultant came in and asked me if was waiting for a lactation consultant. I looked around... therr is no baby... and i told. here that i miscarries a month ago... she looked at me and said they told me room 24... i told her this is room 23... and she said oh ok and left.... no apology no nothing... how rude!!!!!

Well i.hope that none of you are still around the ttc board when i am back in.about 8 months!!!!

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Kim stay about please. She was very heartless !I cant believe your in a ward full of babies and pregnant people ! Thats like a slap in the face!!! Really hope they manage to sort this all out for you and you can get out of there and home again!

big hugs to you mrs !!!xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

KLS - that is just awful what you're going through. I am so sorry! And just awful about how rude that lactation consultant was! :hugs: we still want to hear from you even though you can't try for a long time. Things will get better - you'll see!


----------



## slg76

It's good to hear from you Kim. I'm so very sorry about what you are dealing with. It sounds like not great news in that you can't try for a while but not terrible news in that you don't need a hysterectomy. Why are they keeping you in the hospital? Do they expect that your uterus will repair itself? It does seem insensitive to put you on the delivery floor! Sending you huge hugs. If you are up for it I hope that you stick around a bit.


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup- all of my AFs after the m/c have been extremely heavy (I've had 4 now). I think this 4th one now is finally a bit less clotty at least, but I am only on cd 2 so who knows. Cycle buddies for this month? We're not too far off, anyway. When do your normally ov?
> 
> AFM - cd2. AF is heavy but not as brutal as last month so far. I was very miserable last night. Had a glass of wine and 2 donuts and then didn't even feel like watching TV again. Just sat on the couch and did nothing, then went to bed at 9:30. Slept in today til 10:30 Haha. I was tired! DH and I plan on just having a lazy day watching TV/movies and staying in our PJs!
> 
> What are all of your weekend plans?

Yeah I'm up for cycle buddies! :happydance: I normally ovulate around cd 18. So about November 16th. How about you? xx

Went out for a Halloween party last night, got very drunk and almost missed our train home! Was tempted to stay over but I knew I'd regret it in the morning. :haha: What have you been up to? :flower:


----------



## Linnypops

*Kim* - You're joking! Blimey, it's very insensitive to put you there. Although waiting 6 months seems lengthy, thank god there's no more talk of hysterectomy. That must be a relief... Hugs to you. x


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I usually ov between CD12-CD14. So I will probably ovulate between Nov. 12-14th. HAha, So even though I am "behind" you I will probably ovulate a bit before you. ;) It'll be great to have a TWW buddy this time around! How many cycles have you been trying since the m/c?

Sounds like you had a little too much fun this weekend! :haha: Dh and I spent the day in yesterday...we marathoned some Netflix and then watched two movies (The Internship and Epic). :) It was really nice to stay in, as I get SUPER unsociable around this time.

AFM - Had another huuuuge meltdown last night. This time of the month is horrible for me. :cry: Thankfully, dh was very comforting and I did eventually calm down (after 2 hours...shhh). It's not even just about the m/c anymore, but about how long it's taking to get pregnant, and how we just aren't happy anymore and we're so obsessed with TTC that it seems like we're not even experiencing life. Not to mention my best friend still isn't speaking to me so it feels like I have no one. :(

On a positive note, AF really has been lighter than the last few times, so I am hopeful that this means things are back to "normal" and maybe my lining is going to be JUST RIGHT for getting pregnant this month.:thumbup: I can dream, right?

How is everyone else who hasn't been around this weekend? It always gets so quiet here over the weekend!


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - I usually ov between CD12-CD14. So I will probably ovulate between Nov. 12-14th. HAha, So even though I am "behind" you I will probably ovulate a bit before you. ;) It'll be great to have a TWW buddy this time around! How many cycles have you been trying since the m/c?
> 
> Sounds like you had a little too much fun this weekend! :haha: Dh and I spent the day in yesterday...we marathoned some Netflix and then watched two movies (The Internship and Epic). :) It was really nice to stay in, as I get SUPER unsociable around this time.
> 
> AFM - Had another huuuuge meltdown last night. This time of the month is horrible for me. :cry: Thankfully, dh was very comforting and I did eventually calm down (after 2 hours...shhh). It's not even just about the m/c anymore, but about how long it's taking to get pregnant, and how we just aren't happy anymore and we're so obsessed with TTC that it seems like we're not even experiencing life. Not to mention my best friend still isn't speaking to me so it feels like I have no one. :(
> 
> On a positive note, AF really has been lighter than the last few times, so I am hopeful that this means things are back to "normal" and maybe my lining is going to be JUST RIGHT for getting pregnant this month.:thumbup: I can dream, right?
> 
> How is everyone else who hasn't been around this weekend? It always gets so quiet here over the weekend!

Aww sorry ttc is getting to you. :hugs: I'm sure this will be your month! This is my first AF since the miscarriage, so we have only TTC'd one cycle since. It took us 3 cycles to conceive the first time around. As soon as we started using opk's we conceived that month! So I'm hoping using opks again will help us in the next couple of cycles. :thumbup: 

How long have you been ttc? How funny that you will overtake me in my cycle! :haha: My test date will be Saturday 30th November (if I can wait that long!). What will yours be? xx


----------



## Literati_Love

My tentative testing date will be Wednesday, November 27th depending when I end up oving. I'll probably test at 13 DPO. :) So we'll be finding out close to the same time. Hopefully we have a nice surprise that week!

This is now our 4th cycle trying since the m/c. We didn't try til the first AF after. We conceived on our 2nd cycle the first time, so I guess that makes me a bit more confused why it's taking longer this time. But I know we have no control over these things and just have to be patient.


----------



## Lindsay109

I hope everyone has had a good weekend :)

LL, I'm sorry to hear AF got you again :( Glad to hear she's not being as rough on you though, that's good at least. Hopefully November is going to be your month :)

Ljs, sorry you had a rough time going back to work. People can be so nosy sometimes! I didn't have many people asking as very few knew I was pregnant... I took 3 days off and just said I was sick. It can be hard when a colleague is also pregnant about where you should have been. About a week after my d&c a colleague of mine announced she was pregnant... and her due date was the same as mine would have been... Dec 10. I've been avoiding her as much as I can since... she is very nice, and I'm really happy for her, and I'm dealing better with it now that I was before... but I still find it makes me sad. Anyway, I hope the weekend has lifted your spirits a little bit, and that next week goes better :hugs:

Blue, I'm so glad you get to go home for a few days!! Hooray for your gran :) Now my question is, does she know why you want to go home?

Teacup, happy birthday!! I hope you had a good one, despite the bfn :hugs: My first AF after m/c was VERY heavy too... actually there was one day where I was actually getting worried about the amount of bleeding I was having (AF is usually pretty light for me). I mentioned it to the doctor and she said it was normal, as the lining is a little thicker after m/c.

Slg, glad to hear your headache is resolving! Hopefully your beta level will be 0 (or very close to it) tomorrow :)

Pips, thanks for updating us on Nat! Please send my congrats too!! That's wonderful news :)

Kim, I hope you can get home soon! That's really too bad they had to put you on the baby ward, and about the lactation consultant.... rather insensitive to say the least! When I had my d&c I was on the baby ward for the night too. They also put me as far away as they could, and in a room to myself, but it was really not a happy place for me to be at that time. Hang in there hun! :hugs: I hope you will pop in every now and again and keep us updated on how you're doing!

As for me, not too much going on. I had a bit of a hormonal meltdown on friday night... poor hubby, I'm glad he puts up with me! Yesterday and today have been much better though. Just having a much needed quiet weekend at home after the busy weekend last week. Been having lots of (what I think is) ligament pain the last few days, and had a client's mother guess I was pregnant on friday. She was quite cute, she said "don't be offended, but are you pregnant?", lol. I almost wanted to say "no, I'm just gaining weight", lol, but I didn't.

Anyway, I hope everyone enjoys the rest of their sunday :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Sorry to hear you had a meltdown. It's no wonder with all those hormones raging inside of you. You were probably due for one. ;) I am glad your husband was so supportive and made you feel better. It's nice you were able to have a quiet weekend to relax finally. I felt the same way; the last few weekends were so busy so I really needed to just do nothing this weekend. 

I would bet that a lot more people are going to start guessing you're pregnant. You can't hide it forever! :) You're going to start showing a lot more in the next couple weeks. Btw, what is your exact due date? I would like to keep everyone's due dates on my calendar. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'm glad you had a relaxing weekend too, definitely needed sometimes eh? At next weekend is a long one too :)

Yep, can't hide it for much longer... and I thought I was wearing suitably loose clothing on friday, lol. It's bittersweet, it was really nice having it as our little secret, but it is feeling much more real now that other people are talking about it, and getting excited for us. My due date is April 6/14


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is doing well. I was at work today and was delightfully surprised by AF. I will call my doctor tomorrow to start our first round of Femara since our m/c. I am actually really excited to be starting to try again. We got pregnant on our first round last time, so we will see what this next round brings! Hopefully an amazing bundle of joy!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

*LL* - I didn't realise you and your best pal weren't speaking any more. That must be hard....but good freindships always come back together, whatever the fight's about ... About TTC becoming all consuming. Can the two of you organise a holiday soon? Maybe a short weekend break where you both agree not to talk about it and just have a really romantic time? Maybe that would give you just enough of a breather to keep going. X


----------



## Aleeah

*PipsBabyBean* - So pleased for Nat!!:wohoo: Can you tell her congratulations from me too, wish she would/could come back. Can't she come back under a different name?!:shrug:xx

*Blue* - So pleased you're coming home soon!! I really hope this is your month and the little egg stays in it's home for a little longer, so you can catch it! :dance:

*Lindsay* - I'm so pleased people are noticing your bump, it would have been SO funny if you'd replied with, actually I'm just fat!!!:haha: It must be noticeable as I'd never ask someone if there was any doubt, can you imagine the embarrassment!!:blush:

*Literati* - I'm sorry you had another meltdown but it really is best to get it all out. The TTC journey is so hard, I think it's harder because it's not obvious to the world, like if you were on medication for an illness or something, people would see you were ill and fighting that battle. But the TTC journey is a lonely battle, with no real support I've found (apart from here). Many people I told about the miscarriages just wanted to tell me their experiences, or a friends experience etc, without listening to me. You're so lucky to have a lovely hubby and you still can get that BFP by Crimbo!!! Just hang in there, it'll be your turn before you know it (and I for one am excited for you!!) :thumbup::flower:xxxx

*klsltsp* - Still thinking of you, hope things are starting to settle down now and you're at home?:hugs: xx

*Teacup* - I'm sorry AF showed but glad you took full advantage with a knees up! Hopefully you'll have a cute little baby to take to the halloween party next year!!:yipee: xx

*SLG* - I'm so pleased your headache is subsiding. It's horrible having a headache for days on end, you always go to bed hopefull it'll be gone by the morning and then it's so depressing if it isn't. Also can't wait to hear your new beta results, they should have come down hopefully to let you ovulate by now :hugs: xx

*Life* - I'm sorry AF got you but I love how you're always positive!! At least your body will have a good old clear out with this AF and hopefully leave you with a nice cosy little home for baby! :thumbup:

*LJsMummy* - Don't fret over your temps, mine were a bit crazy looking to start with too.:wacko: Stick at them and you'll still see when you ovulate, you'll be amazed, I was! I'm sorry you're having a hard time with work etc, I can't imagine what it's like with people asking you questions but I do know I wouldn't take it very well. I think sometimes people think you should be ok, but you've gone through something very traumatic and if others don't understand, they shouldn't say anything. Wish I could give you a hug!!:hugs: Just tell them you don't want to talk about it and move on, people that care will understand and those that don't can go take a running jump anyway :hugs2:xxx

*Linny* - How are you? Anymore symptoms to give us?? Are you doing anything different this time around? And do you have any scans etc booked?? Sorry tonnes of questions!:flower: xxx

*AFM* - My symptoms keep coming and going but aren't as strong as they have been. Had a busy weekend and now am exhausted, more than I would be normally, can't wait to climb into my bed tonight (especially as I changed the bedding, love lovely crisp sheets!):happydance:.

Aleeah
xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Step moms in hospital being induced so hopefully baby here today or tomorrow ! 

Not caught up rather busy. Sorry girlies xxx


----------



## bluestars

Step moms in hospital being induced so hopefully baby here today or tomorrow ! 

Not caught up rather busy. Sorry girlies xxx


----------



## Aleeah

bluestars said:


> Step moms in hospital being induced so hopefully baby here today or tomorrow !
> 
> Not caught up rather busy. Sorry girlies xxx

YAAAYYYY!!! :happydance::wohoo::dance::yipee:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- yay, that's so exciting! Maybe you can meet the baby and still get home to BD! 

Aleeah - thanks. It really is a lonely battle, and now I keep hearing about people being pregnant after only trying since August. Thanks for your support and for being excited for "my turn."

Your symptoms just being on and off now sounds promising, as you would have probably hit your peak for hCG levels. When is your next scan?

Linny - yes. She hasn't spoken to me in a week and a half now. I am shocked but I hope you are right that it will all get patched up. 
A short weekend getaway sounds nice but not sure how feasible it is as winter has kicked in full gear and so roads are very bad now. Sort of makes you want to bundle up and hibernate. But I will be pondering that as a weekend not to think about TTC would be wonderful! 

Lindsay- April 6th! How exciting! :) I can't wait. 

Life- good luck with you treatment. I hope you get pregnant on your first try again. Wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## bluestars

Now not going home... long story but bding off this month... break month. 5hink im going to o to early anyway xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- oh, boo. :( that is too bad! But if it makes you feel any better, it would be terrifying to be so early on in December anyway and if you get pregnant next cycle you can find out right before Christmas which would be a great Christmas present! That is what I am telling myself for if I don't get pregnant this month.

AFM - after only 3 days of flow (going from heavy cd1, medium cd2 and light cd3) my AF is completely done already! I have never had such a short AF in my entire life! So I also wonder if I will ovulate early since it cleared up so quickly. I am pleased and hope this means my body is going back to normal. Who knows- maybe I'll even ovulate from my right this month? 

But as positive as I sound I'm actually pretty darn gloomy today. =\ can't wait to go home and snuggle with DH. And I am at least looking forward to Christmas now that there's snow on the ground.


----------



## Linnypops

*Blue* - ah no that's rubbish love! Well, there's still time before Xmas, and a break from it all means renewed vigour next month too x

*LL* - the thing with really good friends is you can end up like sisters with raging silences and arguments, but really...if she found out tomorrow you really needed her...or vice versa....I bet you'd both be there x

If the roads are too icy etc then you could try and set up a surprise hibernation weekend, candles, nice food, massage oils, hot baths, chocolate, wine ... my own description has made me jealous of it.

*Aleeah* - got to love some crisp bed sheets! It's good the worst of symptoms are easing off now....do you have other scans coming up? My symptoms are just sore boobs and vivid dreams still...some nausea waves but nothing too much. I had a scan today in fact, to check pregnancy location (cramping in my left hand side a lot) . They saw a sac and faint outline of yolk in the right place! only 4w 5d so seems to be about right. Got another in 2 weeks because they still haven't found source of the pain. I feel like I'm in very good hands this time around...what about you, is anything different this time for you? Did you feel well supported by medical est?


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- your idea of a romantic staycation sounds amazing! I'll definitely get right on planning that. ;) 

So happy for you that your scan went well. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Life, yay for a fresh start! I hope this first cycle brings you a nice sticky bfp!! :)

Aleeah, I wouldn't worry too much about the symptoms being on and off, as long as they're still there it's a good sign, and your hcg won't be increasing as quickly anymore and that is normal :) Enjoy your lovely crisp sheets! That is one of my favourite things too. 

Blue, very exciting that you get to meet your new sister or brother soon!! Sorry to hear you won't be able to get home though :( I agree with LL though, hopefully you'll get the best Christmas present ever... a bfp :)

LL, sorry you're having a down day :hugs: I hope the day flies by and you can go home and relax! I like Linny's idea of a weekend in, I think you should do that :) Her description is making me jealous too, lol. I'm getting excited for Christmas too. We bought some Christmas lights on the weekend (because they were inexepnsive at Costco and our ones from last year don't work anymore) and I really want to put them up now, lol. Still kinda too early though... 2 or 3 weeks should be long enough to wait though :)

Linny, glad to hear you're feeling like you're in good hands this time :) That's great news that your little bean is in the right place!!


----------



## slg76

Blue--sorry you won't make it home. Sounds like it's been a crazy time waiting for that baby. My sister is 4 days overdue now and cranky! I don't live anywhere near her so I have to wait to meet the baby anyhow.

Aleeah--I get excited every time I wash and change my sheets. It's one of my favorite simple pleasures in life :)

LL--sorry bff still isn't talking to you. I've had that happen with several close friends over the years and it's just the pits. Hang in there. 

Lindsay--I saw a friend recently who I'm not close to and don't see often but we run into each other at social events. She was clearly pregnant and I still didn't feel comfortable bringing it up first!! I still don't know how far along she is but she had a definite bump and she is a very fit runner so pretty easy to tell. 

I'm still fighting my everlasting headache but it's still not as bad as it was. Dr. did some blood work today for thyroid. 
today's beta was 35. I'm two and a half weeks or so out from aspiration. I'm pleased and think in one more week I should be back near zero. My wondfo was negative this morning although it did have a slight line after it dried. My OPK is getting lighter too which is great. Sometimes my OPKs stay positive for weeks at a time so it makes it hard to tell when I ovulate...if I ovulate. I'm going on ovulation watch now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that's great you bought some Christmas lights! We never bothered putting any up on our house last year but we do probably need new ones for our tree. I agree in 2 or 3 weeks it won't be too soon to decorate! 

Slg - 

Thanks. I am happy to report that my best friend and I are currently in the process of working it out. Turns out over quite a long period we'd both been starting to feel like we were drifting and we both got really insecure and that made us both oversensitive about each other's words and also made us maybe less careful with our own words. I do think after to tonight we will mostly be fixed and I do think I will share a bit less with her from now on, but I do also get the impression that she is really going to try to be more supportive and I am going to try to trust that. Who knows - maybe after this talk we will be closer than we were before. :)

When will you get to see your sister's baby?

Yay for you getting closer and closer to an hCG of 0! It does sound like it's right around the corner for you! Sorry that I forget, but are you going to start trying right away or are you waiting for a certain number of AFs?

I am so sorry your headache is still ailing you! :(


----------



## slg76

LL
So glad to hear that you and your friend talked it out :thumbup: I find that it is always for the better to have everything out in the open. At least if you do drift apart it won't be because of a misunderstanding. She must really value you as a friend to work on the problem between you. Hopefully now she can give you some much-needed support. 

So glad that my HCG has dropped quickly. I met the nurse in person today who I have been talking with on the phone for weeks now. She thought I was funny to be testing at home even though they are doing betas :haha: I have to do something even if it is only POAS. She is my favorite nurse in the office because she always has a positive attitude. She thinks my beta will be negative next week. :happydance: We are ready to try right away. I have a fertility Dr. and she is ready to start me on injectables during my first period after the mc. We mean business about getting this baby! I say that like we have any control over it :wacko: I'm on a little bit of a time line because I'm "old" (37) and because after baby I need to get back on my cancer medication that I can't take while ttc/pregnant/or breast feeding. No pressure or anything ](*,)

Not sure when I will meet new nephew Grayson. My sister lives a 2.5 hour flight plus 2.5 hour drive away. I will plan a trip in the next few months to visit, depending on what plans come together for christmas. My whole family is getting together this year but not sure if we are going. My family isn't crazy about my husband so it's always tense. It's also ridiculous because my husband is awesome <3


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I'm so sorry you're not going home now. But like the others have said, maybe this is all meant to happen so you can get preggo the next cycle. I can imagine it's hard but hang in there. And hopefully that pesky little brother or sister of yours will be out to meet you real soon.:hugs:

*Literati* - Fantastic news about you and your friend. Like Linny said, sometimes close friends are like sisters and you can argue and still come back stronger. I'm sure things will sort themselves out quickly, especially now the first steps have been taken. I can imagine it's been putting added stress on you, so hopefully now things can go back to normal.:happydance:

I'm also glad AF has cleared up and you'll be onto baby dancing duties soon, that's the fun part!:blush::haha: xx

*Linnypops* - YYYYAAAAYYYY for the awesome scan!!!:wohoo: I had a scan at 5 weeks too (actually that's how I found out I was pregnant!) and all they saw was the sac and yolk and 2 weeks later there was a blob with a heartbeat, I'm sure you'll be fine too. I was disappointed to find out I was pregnant initially, as I knew I'd get no further support in terms of medication throughout the pregnancy, as they can't do a lot of tests whilst I'm pregnant that they would have done if I wasn't pregnant. So the only further support I've had is weekly scans from 7 weeks (my next scan is tomorrow) and actually that has helped. I've been a lot more relaxed knowing everything's ok. 

I feel better supported, as during previous m/c's I always seem to get a different nurse or doctor everytime I've been in. But with going under the Fertility Clinic, I've been so much happier seeing the same faces and the same doctor. I've been going to my appointments on my own (as hubby freaked out following the last miscarriage, and I worry about him, so easier on my own) but I'm comfortable doing that as I feel I've got to know the staff now.

How do you feel about it all? I hope the scan helped to settle your nerves a bit. I know 2 weeks will feel like a long time, but try and put it all to the back of your mind and hopefully it'll fly by :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - Love that you want to put lights up!:xmas9: I've gone mad on things this year, even brought new plates etc too! I'm desperate to get it all out (our spare room is filling up quickly with Christmas related decorations!) but hubby is adament it's too soon and I know he's right but I still can't wait to start!!:xmas12:

*SLG* - I'm so glad your beta's are dropping so fast, sounds like you'll be back to zero before you know it. I found the last drop happened much faster than the rest. And I'm sure we were all POAS addicts at some point! If there was counselling on too much peeing on a stick, I think I'd have had to attend!!!:haha:

And you're not old at all, my sister in law got pregnant at 40 and had the beautiful daughter she so craved to complete her family. It's not considered old at all, you fell pregnant before, and I'm sure you will again but it must be exciting to know you'll be getting to try again real soon. I'm sorry you still then have to take cancer meds but I'm praying you stay clear of cancer forever now anyway.:hugs:

Families are always funny about certain things, sounds like hubby's really looked after you though. Why not go to the family get together anyway? Sod it, he's part of your life for life, they'll just have to get used to it and see him for the lovely man he is!! I'm sure they'll change their opinions if he's forced on them for long enough...!:haha:

*Crysshae* - Hope you're ok, guessing you must be near testing soon? :hugs:xx

A
xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - yes, we both value our friendship a lot. I am the one who broke the silence and insisted we talk. She was resistant at first but when I opened up by apologizing (even though I didn't really feel I did anything wrong) it broke the ice and she did admit she was being a crappy friend that day. Turns out, we were both waiting for PMS to end to talk so we didn't bite each other's heads off! :haha: anyway, we did have a good talk and things are a lot better now. I still feel a bit weird now because this was a big thing, but I'm sure with time all wounds will heal. Thanks for your support! :hugs: 

That is awful that your family doesn't like your husband! I can relate because although my immediate family LOVES my husband, a few people in my extended family aren't the nicest to him and I always feel incredibly tense and protective of him at large family gatherings. But I agree with Aleeah that they should have to be around him anyway and someday they will warm up to him! 

I am just curious- why do you still have to take cancer meds? Is the cancer not gone yet or do you have to continue taking meds for a few years to help ensure it doesn't return? Sorry if I'm being too nosy!

I understand the feeling of time pressure but a lot of families choose to have kids later these days and at 37 you're not too far gone. ;) I would be more concerned at 40. I do hope the injectables work first try!!!!

Aleeah - thanks! Having things right with her does make a lot of things so much better. 

I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow! So glad you're getting the attention you need and deserve! And yay for premature Christmas decorating! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## bluestars

Hey guys quick check in

LL -so glad you and your friend have made up. It will take time to heal but it will. Hopefully things will be on the b up for you!

Slg- get injecting haha! And you aren't n old!!! Lol I'm curious as to why you have to go back onto your cancer medication? Hope its all gone!

Aleeah- hope you're scan goes well !!! I'm looking forward to your update!! 

How is everyone else?

afm- baby is still not here!! 27 hours in labour ! This labour is dragging out!!! Come on baby!!!

xxx


----------



## slg76

It is very hard that family doesn't really like my husband. It is really mostly my mom that doesn't care for him but since she is the head of the family it kind of spreads from there. She does try to be nice to him but it is tense between them. Not really sure even she knows why she doesn't like him. I think it's just because I was the kid closest to her and once I met Jeff there just wasn't as much room in my life for her. I'm not too hopeful about things getting much better since I've been with Jeff 9 years now! Oh well, I love Jeff dearly and we just make it work. We do sometimes go to family events but I know it's not very fun for Jeff. My family is a 2.5 hour flight away so it's not like we can just pop in for a few hours. 

As far as we know my cancer is gone. My lymph nodes were never involved which is great and all my mammograms and MRI's since treatment have been clear. My cancer had estrogen and progesterone receptors on it and those hormones fuel the growth of the cancer. In case there are any stray cancer cells still in my body, I have to take medication to block those hormones to prevent any new tumors from forming. I am supposed to take it for 5 years. I took it for a year and a half before coming off it to ttc. Once I stopped the medication it took 7 months for my cycles to return! I have to finish that five years and once I go back on it the chances that my cycles would ever return is low. It is probably because my cancer's growth was fueled by estrogen that I found my tumor while I was pregnant. I'm sure it was there already but it grew like crazy during pregnancy. I actually think it's fast growth is what caused me to catch it so early. It went from undetectable to the size of a walnut in a few weeks!! In a way I feel like my daughter, Emily, may have saved my life!

Ok, that's a lot about me!! I'm off now to take Emily to dance class.


----------



## bluestars

We have a baby!!!!

She is a beautiful little girl ! Very very cute so wide wake and content! She is adorable. 
She is worth skipping a month ... hehe trying to keep reminding myself ! 

Slg- thats a shane that your mums not fond of your husband you would think she would stand bybyour choices and be happy for you. But I understand that she feels like you two arent as close. Maybe with a lot more time it will be fine. 

Hopefully cancer is properly away. Five years on medication is a lot. and its a shame that irnwill make your cycles stop! But I suppose its worth it when you get to spend your life with you little ones !

how is everyone ? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Blue - YAY!! Congratulations on getting another sister! I'm so jealous!! They smell so good and all wrinkly and cute!! And can't wait for you to post some pics xx

SLG - I hope the cancer stays away, it makes sense what you said about the cells growing rapidly during pregnancy, I've heard a lot of the same with many different things, that multiply during pregnancy at a much faster rate. I hope you get pregnant quickly and it's a nice smooth pregnancy for you, so you can get back on your meds, I can't imagine how much it would worry me, it's so refreshing to hear you're so strong. I believe firmly, we all have a reason to be here, we just might now know it ever, your little girl really did have a reason to come to earth and she showed it from the minute she was conceived. That's such a lovely thing and I'm sure leads to a bond closer with her than most have with their children. Thank you for sharing with us xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Slg, thanks for sharing your story. I do hope your cancer truly gone and your next pregnancy goes smoothly without incident! It sounds like your daughter was conceived at just the right time :) That's too bad that your family is not too fond of your husband. Families can be so funny sometimes, you would think that they would stand by your choice, as it is your life. 

Blue, congrats on another sister!! I bet she is adorable! Babies always are :) What's her name?

LL, glad to hear you and your friend are sorting things out :) How are you feeling today? I hope things are looking a little brighter for you today :hugs:

Aleeah, glad to hear I'm not the only crazy getting into the Christmas spirit a little early, lol. Even my husband is more excited for Christmas this year than he normally is (he's not a big Christmas person). Anyway, don't you have a scan today?? Very much looking forward to hearing how it goes! I've got everything crossed for you :) 

As for me, things are good. I've been noticing kicks more strongly since yesterday which makes me smile every time... it really helps with some of the irrational fears. I've also had another guess for :blue: I went to see a client yesterday and his mum said I "looked good" and had I lost weight or something, lol (actually the opposite is true, I have now officially gained some weight) so I told her that I was pregnant - anyway, she thinks it is a boy. Apparently because the bump is in the front and I still have "my figure", lol. So far, everyone who has guessed, has guessed :blue:.

Also got some more good news this morning as my husband got a new job (there's been a labour dispute and he's been locked out of his current job for nearly 6 months now) so we are celebrating today :) His starting day is supposed to be the 18th, which is also the day of my 20 week ultrasound, so he's going to call and see if it's possible to push the start date back until the 19th - hopefully it's okay as I don't really want to go by myself.


----------



## Linnypops

*Slg *- Wow. I can only admire your courage. To have gone through so much and still be willing to give it a shot, that is great! I hope you get your bfp quickly. X

*Blue *- Congrats on your new little sister!

*Lindsay* - Great news that you're feeling kicking! Does it feel much more real now? And good news about your hubby too! I bet they'll push start date back if he explains. x


----------



## Aleeah

Baby's doing well, measuring correct to my ticker too, so that's good news too, very pleased.

Lindsay - Great news you can feel kicks, must be so lovely, a cute little reminder! And wow brilliant news about hubby's job too, remember what they say, good things come in three's, hopefully you'll win the lottery next!!!

Linny - Hope you're well and getting used to be up the duff! xx

xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, yes it is feeling more real now... also because more people know. They did push back the start date for hubby, so I'm very happy... didn't want to go alone to the scan! How are you doing? I hope all is well with you too!

Yay!!!! Great news Aleeah!!! I'm so happy for you :happydance: Every week your chance of m/c will be going down. I was told that if all is good at 10 weeks, your chance of loss (of any type) is only 1% for the remainder of the pregnancy and you're very very close to that milestone!!

Hmm,yeah maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket, lol . Actually I'd be even happier if "thing 3" was a good ultrasound on the 18th :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg- that is so cool that in a way your daughter saved your life! It is unfortunate that the drugs they have you on are so harsh, but I'm glad you have this opportunity now to have a baby before you resume your medication. And that is really hard that your family won't accept Jeff. He sounds like a great guy! 

Blue- yay, hooray! Welcome to the world, baby! I am so glad she is worth missing a month. :)

Lindsay - that is so interesting that everyone keeps guessing you're having a boy. Is that your guess as well? 
I'm so glad your husband can attend your ultrasound on the 18th. That is wonderful that he found a new job! My DH is on the hunt as well, but no success yet. 

Aleeah - that is absolutely amazing that your baby is doing so well! I am beyond thrilled for you!! I also just realized that you are EXACTLY as far along as my friend who recently informed me she's pregnant (who I'm insanely jealous of). Are you due June 8th as well? 

AFM - I am doing fine today. Work has been keeping me busy so I'm not thinking about much else. My amazon order arrived today with a book about miscarriages. I sort of picked it randomly so I will let you all know if it's any good. DH will be gone for part of the evening so I'll probably start it tonight. 

I think AF is officially gone now and we will start our bd marathon on cd7, which conveniently is also the 7th of the month (so none of you will have to ask what cd I'm on this month! :haha:)


----------



## slg76

Congratulations on little sister, Blue!! My sister sent a message a few hours ago saying that she is headed to the hospital to have her baby!

Thanks for all your kind words. Life has been hard the past few years for me but I figure the only way to make it better and to truly put the cancer behind me is to move forward. I'm sure I, and the rest of you great ladies, will be holding a baby sometime soon even if not as soon as we would like :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!

Blue congrats on the new sister!!

Aleeha soo happy that everything is going sooo well!!! congrats!

Lindsay I loove those kicks... enjoy every single one!

LL I love the BD marathon... this is your month i can feel it!!

SLG what you've gone through is an inspiration, and puts so much of life into perspective... it is hard when your family doesn't like your dh... but it says a lot about how strong you two are :) glad your headaches are easing off!

AFM, well I was discharged from hospital sunday, I had a ultrasound yesterday and the mass has shrunk!!! yipee!! and my bloodwork is dropping fast!! I'm down to 343 which is amazing. It turns out what happened to me was I had the rares form of an ectopic pregnancy that you can have... it was on my c-section scar, apparently from 1978 - 2003 there were only 45 reported cases in all of medical english literature!! so no wonder there is no protocol.. i was so close to rupturing....very scary.. I feel like someone was watching over me.. since I wasn't feeling sick or anything so it was really a fluke that I went to my gp and that she sent me to the er... and that they were able to properly diagnose me... if they had done a d&c (which was the original plan) I would have lost my uterus....

So I've been told as long as my uterus heals (which they expect it will) I can TTC in about 3 - 6 months :)

I hope to not see any of you here :) LOL

Take care ladies!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - that is wonderful that everything worked together so that they could diagnose and treat you properly. I am so happy for you! And TTC in 3-6 months sounds a lot better than a hard and fast "6 months" so I am happy for that as well! You were definitely being looked out for. :) so crazy that your condition was so rare! :hugs: 

And thanks... I think someone has a "good feeling about this month" for me every month, but let's just hope that you have better intuition than all of them! ;) I do think it could be my month simply because it would be absolutely terrifying to be so early on over Christmas, so it will probably happen to me just to spite me. My body clearly hates me, so why not. 

Slg - I am glad you are keeping a positive attitude about everything despite everything you've been through. :hugs: 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Thanks! Feeling a little bit more used to it but it's a vulnerable ole time, I lost the last just a few days after where I am now....just trying to keep the faith! How are you feeling? 

Lindsay - That's great! So much better you can be there together. I'm doing fine. I've been having lots of lightheaded spells during the day, I had low blood pressure at one time and fainted a lot, and i'm hoping it doesn't happen again....will speak to doc about it. Otherwise, you know the drill! Prodding my boobs to check they're still sore and knicker checking! :)

Kim - Gods! What an absolute miracle! The insanely small odds and then the serendipity to have it discovered. Amazing! congratulations!

LL - Which book is it you're reading? I got one called 'Coming to term' which was a good read. Lol, love your suspicion your body would do it just to mess with your head.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - 

The book is called, "Miscarriage: Women Sharing from the Heart." I am enjoying it so far. I don't necessarily appreciate that the writers sort of go at it in a sort of psychological/clinical study perspective, and it's also from the early 90s so some of the terms are not as relevant today. However, it's filled with little snippets and stories from real women who have miscarried and it had me crying away at it thinking, "I feel that way too! I'm not alone!" I mean... I can't relate to every story and I actually find any mention of someone not completely devastated by the m/c somewhat offensive. But it's really comforting to see some of my exact thoughts put into words by other women. I am not the only one who feels like I'm going crazy or will never get better! So that's nice. Hopefully I'll have the chance to read a bit more tonight! 

I will have to check out "Coming to Term" as well! 

That is scary that you aren't quite at the stage when you lost your last baby. I do have high hopes for you and I hope you can try to stay calm through this time. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

LL - The book sounds good! I think knowing the response, the panic, the fear is all totally normal is very soothing. Because initially you think, i'm the only person going through these horrible feelings, they must be a sign! I wouldn't wish it on my worse enemy but it is a comfort to know it's very common.

Thanks love! it means a lot, i'll try and rely on some of your confidence! :)


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - I hope your 3rd lucky thing is the ultrasound too, counting down the days, only 11 to go now!!:happydance: Have you decided if you'll find out the gender or not? I can't wait to see if my guess along with everyone's else's is right, I've yet to be wrong with any guess so far but hey there's always a first time! When do we get to see your bump photo's??xx

*Literati* - I had a miscarriage book on order but then chickened out and cancelled it. I was very low after my miscarrige in May and wasn't sure if reading something like that would take me back there or not. It probably wouldn't, as you've all helped me so much, I honestly think I handled the last miscarriage much better because whenever I was sad I came on here and talked to you girls. I hope I feel strong enough to read a miscarriage book one day as I've heard such good reviews on so many and I think hubby would benefit from reading one too but not sure he'll go for it. Has it been upsetting to read? That's the only thing that puts me off reading one.:hugs:

It's exciting you're feeling positive, when you know, you know! I'm a firm believer of trust your instincts, if you think this could be your month, by god it could be!!:thumbup: And don't think it bad, imagine how happy you'd be to have a nice sticky baby and in 9 months time you'll forget about all the worry and stress and you know it'd all have been worth it. I hope you do get a BFP this cycle and I also believe if you do, you'll be just fine :hugs: xxx

*SLG* - Your new baby (because there will be one so very soon, I just know it!) will be a Rainbow baby in every sense of the word. When will you be going on medication for ovulation etc? (I'm assuming that's what you take to assist with getting pregnant?) :hugs2: xx

*Kim* - So good to hear from you missy! You managed a nice long haul in hospital, can't have been easy but lovely to hear things are on the mend, you must be so relieved. And a very scary situation to be in but glad you're coming out of it the good end, the rest of that HCG will drop down before you know it. And 3-6 months isn't bad at all, enjoy the Christmas holidays, then January will be a blur following Christmas anyway and before you know it'll be time to TTC again! You don't have to go anywhere, we all stick around anyway, it's like our little sanctuary but if you do go, remember to come and look us back up when you get back, I'd love to know how you're getting on :hugs: xx

*Linny* - I think we all have milestones we 'need' to reach in our heads but you're there already, you have a little sticky bean, I just know it. I pray time flys by and before you know it you're hitting the dizzy heights of labour!!:haha: And like Lindsay said before, we'll all never stop worrying even when our rainbow's do arrive, perils of becoming parents I suppose!!:wacko:

*Blue* - Hope you're enjoying your gorgeous little sister? You've made me so broody, I want a little baby to cuddle over Christmas. My SIL had a little girl just before Christmas a few years ago and that was the best Christmas ever, I got so many cuddles!!:friends: She's less cuddly now she's nearly 2 though!!:haha: xx

*Crysshae* - We miss you, where have you gone?? How are you getting on? xxx

*AFM* - Same old, happy about the scan but annoyed I still can't find a thing on my doppler. Useless thing, even tried it on the cat to see if I could hear something but she is as suspected completely heartless!!:rofl: xx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hahaha Aleeah!you tried the doppler on the cat!lol you have me in hysterics!that's the best thing ive heard all day!
Im back to work and working overtime to make my hours I had off sick post surgery,so so busy at the moment.But I always check in and read up on how everyone is,will post properly soon.
Hope everyone is doing great x x


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, yep, hubby and I are very happy about his new job. It also means he'll start accruing some benefits for EI again so he can take some of the parental leave (which was the original plan). I hope your DH has some success with his job hunt soon too! Yes, I am guessing boy too, but who knows maybe I'm just being influenced by everyone else's guess.

Good luck with the BD marathon! I really hope this is your month, even if it means you'll be at the early stage of pregnancy over Christmas. At least if that was the case, you'd have lots of good things to distract you from your worrying so those early days will probably fly by :)

Kim, I'm so glad to hear they figured out what was going on with you, and that everything seems to have turned out okay! 3 - 6 months isn't that long, especially this time of year with so much going on :) 

Linny, glad to hear things are going well :) I'm lightheaded quite often these days too... trying to remember to get up slowly with I'm sitting or lying down. Hopefully you won't have any more fainting spells, I can imagine that would be scary! Hopefully the next few days will fly by for you and you'll be past the stage of your last loss, and can relax a little bit more :hugs: Hang in there!

Aleeah, I can't believe you tried the doppler on your cat :rofl: Hopefully you didn't put the gel on the cat! I don't have a doppler, but I've read a few tips on the first tri board in the past and a bunch of people say you're more likely to have success if your bladder is full and you angle the doppler wand down to your pelvis. 

Yep, I'm pretty sure I want to find out gender. I'll let you know if your guess is right. I think it's pretty funny that everyone is thinking boy. As for bump photos, there's really not much to see yet. Just a little rounder in the tummy. It seems to be starting to show a bit more the last few days though, I think my uterus has moved up more as I can see my hip bones when I lie down again and I don't have to pee quite as often (lol) so maybe that's why it's more noticeable now. Hopefully in another week or so there will be more to see... I'm getting tired of people saying things like 'you're pregnant where?', lol. 

Ljs, hopefully you're not working too hard!

As for me, all is good. Looking forward to the weekend, it's been a busy week! I went to my first prenatal yoga class last night and really enjoyed it... my back has been getting kinda sore lately and I think it will really help with that. I hope everyone's having a good day :)


----------



## slg76

So good to hear from you, Kim!! I'm so pleased that everything worked out as best as could be expected in the end. Hooray for a good diagnosis and keeping your uterus :happydance: I'm glad too that you won't have to wait to ttc as long as you thought you would. 

My sister had a beautiful baby boy yesterday. Little Grayson is quite a chunky one! She was at the hospital NINE minutes before she gave birth. Talk about cutting it close. 

I still have sharp pains near right ovary. I remember now that I had these for about a week when I took Femara to stimulate follicle growth so I'm thinking it's a good sign. OPKs are not very clear. I sometimes have problems with them anyway and now I don't have a good progression because the HCG was still showing on them until just a few days ago. I'm starting to get some sticky, creamy CM. I'm hoping, hoping, hoping I will O in the next few days. Jeff comes home today and I told him to be ready to drop his pants. He is happy to cooperate as usual :haha: Way to chip in for the team :thumbup: Let the BDing commence :headspin: He actually told me that he would call in sick to be home for ovulation if need be (he travels for work). I love that he wants this as much as I do <3


----------



## lifeisbeauty

Lit: I have been reading a book on kindle called Sunshine After the Storm. It was actually free and has been amazing! It really helps to validate my feelings from my loss, but it also makes me feel somewhat lucky in some aspects. i know that sounds so crazy, but I am honestly thankful when I read some of the other ladies stories. 

Aleeah: That's hilarious that you tried the doppler on your cat!!!! Too funny!

Linds: Congrats on our hubbies new job!!! That's always an exciting time!

Sig: I am so happy for your sister. I love his name! That's hilarious "Get ready to drop your pants!" It's so nice that your DH is so supportive!

Today is the CD5 for me and I am on my 3rd day of Femara. I really haven't had any side effects from it which is great. Last time I just got some headaches from it, which seem to be staying away this time. Although, today I have been having flu like symptoms. I don't think it's related at all to the femara, in fact I think it's because I just got my flu shot a couple weeks ago, and this seems to happen every time I get my flu shot. I go in on Tuesday morning for my CD10 scan to see how my follicles look and to make sure they are growing like they should. My Dr. always says it's to check and see if they are ready, but last time mine weren't even close to being ready so I ended up going back on CD15 and got the trigger shot. So we will see what happens this time! I hope everyone is having a good night! Baby dust to all!


----------



## lifeisbeauty

I almost forgot. One of the ladies on another blog I am on posted this. Since I'm not pregnant, I feel like its too early for me to grab any of these offers, but some of you might want these:

"I got the leggings tonight and more promo codes!! Over the last year I have already ordered most of these items for free with just paying for shipping. Very happy with the car seat cover and the breast feeding cover!

Use Promo Code "LEGGINGS" on all four websites below for- 
100% off the nursing cover of your choice (a $34.95 value) AND
100% off the Nursing Pillow of your choice (a $39.95 value)- AND
100% off the Carseat Canopy of your choice (a $49.95 value)- AND
100% off the Seven&#8482; brand baby carrier of your choice (a $39.95 value)- 
while supplies last!

www.uddercovers.com www.sevenslings.com 
www.nursingpillow.com www.carseatcanopy.com

Update: I got a confirmation email after my order with a different promo code...so try either!
Use Promo Code "babyleggings"


----------



## bluestars

Slg huge congrats on nephew !hehe beautiful name !

aleeah glad scan went well!. I got told that i wouldnt hear heart eat on scanner untill I was 15 weeks. 

Kim so glad you got a proper diagnosis which was more positive than the last one. 

Linds - wooow for kicks thats so sweet! Will need to hear the sex. So exciting! 


Her name is Bettye Isabella Tyn ;) shes stunning. Will try attatch photo


----------



## bluestars

Love her millions already x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131106_224910.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Linnypops

Heeehee! What a cutie Blue! X


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Trying the doppler on the cat :haha:


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - What a beautiful, beautiful little girl!! She really is perfect and so wide awake too! When will you be coming home? xx

*LJsMummy* - Your chart is looking to settle down a little now, how are you feeling? Hope you're well and truly over the surgery? Sorry, you'll have to remind me, are you trying this cycle or waiting for AF? Either way good luck, and hope time flys by whilst you're at work, so you can get the extra hours done quickly.:hugs:

*Lindsay* - Excited to hear the bump might become more prominent, I'm already over the bloat phase and just want a bump already but thinking it might take a long time. I've tried all sorts of things with the doppler but maybe I'm not trying hard enough, might give it another go over the weekend, so glad I at least get the weekly ultrasounds to put my mind at ease. Impressed you've taken antenatal yoga on, I'm sure it'll be really beneficial to your back.:thumbup:

*SLG* - I love your nephew's name, it's gorgeous and wow 9 minutes really is cutting it! And it's lovely your hubby is so supportive and in this as much as you are, makes all the difference. Fingers and toes crossed you get that BFP real soon :hugs: xx

*Lifeisbeauty* - Glad you're not getting any horrible side effects from the drugs, hopefully will make it easier to relax and not have a horrible headache hanging over you too. But not good about having flu like symptoms, hope it is just after effects of the shot and you get over it quickly. Thanks for the links, unfortunately I'm in the UK, so can't take advantage of the offers but they sound amazing!!:flower: xx

How's everyone else today? Got many plans for the weekend??

*AFM* - Well the poor cat, she always looks petrified anyway, it's her permanent face, so sticking a doppler to her wasn't the best thing I could have done, she at least froze and let me though!!:haha: Well if it can't pick up her heartbeat, then what chance have I got of picking up my 1 inch babies heartbeat?!:wacko:

So I wasn't feeling great yesterday but didn't think anything of it and then last night I fainted, poor hubby was so worried. I called my GP this morning as I've got a nasty cold and it's affecting my sinuses but there's nothing I can take apart from steam from a hot bowl. Still having to work, as I feel bad about taking time off for my weekly appointments (I haven't told anyone I'm pregnant yet) but just want to curl up in a ball and sleep. Thank god it's Friday!! I look like a huge piece of poo!!!:haha: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - to be honest, ya, the book is slightly upsetting. I personally find letting out my emotions and crying to be quite healing, so I don't mind that the book makes me cry. I am not at the point where I feel I have healed at all anyway. I still cry every couple days and am honestly in a lower place than I was a month after the m/c. So I think if I had gotten past that to a happier place I might not want to read the book and open old wounds... But since my wound is already open and bleeding, I figure I might as well get some more crying out of the way. ;) but yeah the book has actually reminded me of a few feelings and thoughts I had early on that I'd manage to suppress... So now I am working through those again. Basically, today I am really emotional because I remember how incredibly excited my dad was to become a grandpa and as soon as I found out the bad news, all I could think about was how bad I felt to be disappointing him. I know it sounds silly because obviously my excitement over becoming a mom was far greater and far more affected by the m/c... But my dad and I have never been close and we're always just on neutral terms but to see him so happy and excited that I was going to give him a grandbaby made me feel so happy and proud. I hate that I took that away from him. I am crying right now in the privacy of my office. :( 

Sorry you're feeling so crappy and fainted! *gasp* I wish you could just stay home but total understand feeling guilty for the time off for appointments. :hugs: 

Slg - congrats on your nephew! 

Blue - Bettye is beautiful! Thanks for sharing a picture. I love her name as well. How does it feel to have a sister who is just a baby?


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue- congratulations she is a little cutie!worth the wait I bet.hope you can go home soon?
Aleeah-oh my goodness take good care of yourself,I hope you are soon feeling much better,rest as much as you can!sending you speedy recovery thoughts.I hope hubby is running around after you!we are ntnp for now,af came 5 weeks post op,so although my chart is a little wonky I believe I am in tww now.We were told to wait 3 months after the surgery to ttc,but have both agreed just to let nature take its course for the next few months,its supposed to be fun right!I feel well and truly healed and over the surgery,and glad to be back to a normal-ish routine.

I really suck at charting. ..hopefully next month will have a prettier pattern!I like it though,its exciting.

Hope everyone is good x x


----------



## Lindsay109

Slg, that's exciting, sounds like ovulation is on the way!! Nice that your DH is totally on board like that.

Life, sounds like an exciting time for you too! That's good news you're not getting any side effects from the meds. 

Blue, your sister is sooo cute!! I love the name too :) I hope you're enjoying lots of baby cuddles.

Aleeah, it could also be it's just too early for the doppler. I bet in another 2 or 3 weeks you'll be able to find the heartbeat on the doppler :) Sorry to hear you're under the weather! Hopefully you can get lots of relaxing in over the weekend and will feel better soon! Fainting would be scary too! Your blood pressure might be low... that is apparently very common in pregnancy. Be careful hun! 

I can't wait for a proper bump as well! My mum told me that when she was pregnant with me, she was able to hide it until she was 6 months along (she was doing her PhD at the time and was trying to keep it a secret) so it seems that it may be similar for me. Having said that, hubby said last night he can really notice my bump now and he thinks it has changed a lot in the last week or 2.

LL, sending lots of hugs :hugs: Sorry you're feeling down. I think the whole family grieves a loss when there is a m/c, and it is most certainly not your fault. I have a family friend who had a baby a couple days before my m/c and my mum recently told me that she and my dad were feeling too sad to go and meet the new baby until a few months after my m/c. I had no idea that it had affected them that much as well.

As for me, I'm almost done work for the day and really looking forward to the long weekend :) Going to go shopping with hubby this afternoon as he needs some clothes for the new job (he wore a uniform at his old job) - not really looking forward to it as he is a terrible shopper, lol. 

Anyone have exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## bluestars

Thanks ladies. Shes pretty amazing and soo cute. Hard though but I think she tops the badness. With her just now getting cuddles from my baby sister.... still strange saying that but im sure it wont take long to sink in. 

I wont get home now till the 21st flights booked for that. I really miss my man. 

Im not getting a chance to proper catch up. So please excuse me. Aleeah I hope you feel a bit better soon. 

Any of you ladoes got anything planned for the weekend. Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks. I hope shopping with your hubby isn't as much of a chore as you think it's going to be. My hubby actually enjoys shopping and is fun to shop with. We were going to go shopping today to buy me some new boots, but unfortunately he injured his ankle at work yesterday and is on crutches. I think we still wants to go...but I don't really feel like driving him to the mall and having to deal with the extra annoyance of crutches (I'm a fairly impatient shopper, and I have anxiety about driving in the winter. The roads here are terrible).

Blue - That's too bad you won't get home til the 21st. How far along in your cycle will you be by then?

AFM - I had a 90-minute massage yesterday which was nice and helped my back a lot because I carry a lot of tension, and had sort of strained it somehow...but unfortunately I found the massage therapist to be kind of abrasive and aggressive. I am quite a shy, timid, anxious person so she made me feel backed into a corner. She knew we were trying for a baby since they asked for what vitamins and supplements we were on. I avoided mentioning the miscarriage, but it was unfortunate because she was actually training to be a doula and wanted to ask all sorts of questions about my TTC experience. She did ask if it was okay first, but I have a hard time saying no to people because I want to make everyone happy. I also had to listen to her tell me how common it is "for a woman to miscarriage." I was just thinking, "I KNOW THAT ALREADY! IT HAPPENED TO ME! Stop being so nonchalant about it!!!!" and I was also annoyed that she couldn't figure out that the VERB is "miscarry" not "miscarriage." ahha. Sorry. ;) Rant over.

My temps are being weird this month. It spiked yesterday even though I took it at the normal time, but I think it was because I'd been in and out of sleep for a couple hours prior, and then when I took my temp I felt quite sick. I'll probably tell OF to ignore that temp if it gets in the way.


----------



## slg76

LL-I also got a massage yesterday. I rarely treat myself to that but I was in need. It has helped my headache some and I'm not pretty sure that what I have is a tension headache. I'll keep working on stretching those muscles and hope that I feel better. Sorry that your massage didn't end up being very relaxing!

I went to a birthday party today with my daughter. The mom, who was in my mommy group when Emily was a baby, is 5 months pregnant. Both the women who became friends of mine from that group have 2 little ones now. Makes me a little sad and makes me feel a little inadequate. Silly, I know. 

Not sure what my OPKs are trying to tell me but I do think I'm trying to ovulate. We probably should have started the bd marathon a day earlier but I was distracted by my headache. Hopefully we didn't start too late to catch the egg. Two days ago was the first day I noticed CM and we did it that day. I'm so wanting to be pregnant again quickly....I know we all are :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, good to hear you're getting lots of cuddles from your baby sister. Too bad you can't go home until the 21st, but I'm sure time will fly!

LL, sorry your massage wasn't too relaxing... certainly doesn't sound like very relaxing massage conversation for anyone, let alone someone who has had a miscarriage! Shopping with hubby went well... we ended up turning it into a date night and did dinner and a movie as well. Have you got snow out there yet? I also get a big anxious about driving in the snow/ice. Fortunately we don't get much here, but when we do, the city literally shuts down. No one here knows how to drive in the snow and there's only about 3 or 4 plows for the whole city so the streets are not cleared very well. In fact I think out here, it's the other drivers who are more dangerous than the roads in the snow, lol. 

Slg, glad to hear your massage has helped your headache a little. Everyone's having massages these days, lol. I've got one booked for Tuesday. Good luck catching the egg!

As for me, going to a Christmas craft fair on monday so hoping to get a bunch more christmas shopping done. Having a lazy day today as I haven't been sleeping too well. I usually sleep half on my stomach and over the last few days, that has become rather uncomfortable so I keep waking up. I need to train myself to sleep on my side!


----------



## bluestars

I feel myself ovulating today ! Gutting. Pretty grumpy today. Also looked at my calendar and my af for next cycle is due at xmas time! How gutting!! Grrrr. World is not my friend today xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Yep, we have snow here and our streets are slick with ice! Our weather was lovely for all of October and then as soon as November came around winter came at us all at once. :( I wish things shut down here if it snowed, but that would mean we'd be shut down for 6 months of the year. I've never once had a snow day, even when we had an insanely huge blizzard and almost everyone in the city got stuck... we all had to go to school/work as normal. It was ridiculous. And our city is very slow with sanding the roads and plowing as well so it can be quite difficult to get around. Lots of accidents here in the winter!

I hope you enjoy that Christmas craft fair tomorrow! If you're uncomfortable sleeping already, maybe you should try buying one of those full-body pregnancy pillows? Everyone seems to rave about them. 

Blue - That sucks you're ovulating leaving you with no chance this month. :( That is very disappointing. I can understand why you would be grumpy! Interestingly, I've started to notice that I get quite moody every month around ovulation time. I guess it's all the estrogen which then suddenly crashes right after. Makes sense.

My AF for next cycle will also be due to start just 2 days before Christmas. :( So that sucks. But I am really hoping neither of us get AF in December! :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

I have taken my meltdown. 

I cant stand my step mother bragging about how hard her labour was and how the whole experience was horrific and how she was a little sick and felt like she wanted to die and how horrible and bloody her baby was. 

I cant stand it. She accused me of facing my hyperemesis because she couldnt believe that pregnancy could make you be like that. She has a perfect little bundle along with a perfect pregnancy and a natural birth with a live baby. I just can stand how she doesnt appriciate it all!! How lucky she is to have this perfect little baby. 

My heart is aching tonight completely. I just feel like I want to be away from it all and im stuck here till friday. Im so sick of hearing her moan and groan about stupid little things when little B is being to perfect and healthy !!!

ive taken myself away and still cant have time tobmyself without my dad coming in and moaning that little B wont feed because she knows im upset ! F*** O** !!! 

I just want to hug someone and for them to understand that my heart is sore!!! I have tried so hard and gave all the advice I have. (Which she needed) but now I feel like I look mentally unstable and im just going to be a hassle. 

Just hope I wake up less broken tomorrow. Sorry for the rant guys 

xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I am so sorry you are feeling down and that your step mom's behaviour is upsetting me. People who have not had a loss just do NOT get it and do not properly appreciate how amazingly blessed they are to have a baby at all, regardless of the pain it took to get there. I know how you feel when you are in such an uncomfortable situation but can't escape and just be alone like you need to be. I hope you can hang in there til the bitter end and then when you get home your husband can shower you in hugs and cuddle and understanding. When your baby comes, you will appreciate him/her so much and you won't care what you have to endure to get there. And you WILL get your baby. I am sure of it. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Aw Blue, I'm sorry that your dad and step-mom aren't being very sensitive to your situation. Sending you a huge hug!
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Linnypops

Oh blue love! Sending big hugs your way pet. What you're going through is more than anyone ought to endure, and more than most ever do. The fact you're even there and being supportive at all is a testament to how bloody stable you are! You've a right to be sad, and noone has the right to put the bloody guilts on you because of your feelings. That all said it sounds like the sooner you can get home the better. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## bluestars

I understand that this is such a happy time !!! I am happy along with them I just want her to stop her moaning and be greatful. I know exactly what labour feels like thank you and you where very dramatic in 'wanting to die' it is one of the big things you do for your child is bring them into the world. And saying how sick she was and whrn I was sick she thought it was me 'making myself sick' makes me so angry!

although ive woke up less angry this morning. I think I needed a cry. Al5hough it has left me with a sore head. If I jabe to hear the story one more time I might actually say something. This is a miracle for them!Baby B Is a IVF baby so they should appreciate what they have! 


Sorry again girls xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Blue - I'm so sorry, it's a terrible situation to be in, I think it's amazing you've done everything you have so far for them. Can you not speak to your Dad and help him to understand how terribly hard this is, I'm amazed at your strength to even go there through all this, I don't think I'd be able to handle it. Remember, your dad lost his grandchildren too, so will sympathise with you surely? I don't think you should say anything directly to step-mum, as she'll be all emotional following the birth anyway and I'm sure the last thing you'll want is to fall out with everyone. But HE is your dad too and not just this new baby's dad, you have every right to tell him how you feel and he should understand.

I just want to give you a huge hug, you've a bigger heart than most you know and they're so lucky to have you there. It's ok to not be ok about it all, it's natural and completely normal and certainly not unstable as you put it. Can't you see if you can be put on stand by if any earlier flights do come available?

Wish I had won the lottery and had a plane to come and get you!:hugs: xxx


----------



## Aleeah

P.S: Don't ever apologise, you've always been a huge pillar of strength for all of us and I hope you feel can always turn to us when you need to xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue im so sorry for how you are feeling. You are a much better person than me for even being there in that situation and for not having a melt down until now!you are completely entitled to feel how you are feeling.I just cant believe how she reacted with baby B being an ivf baby,she should be on top of the world no matter how much pain she was in or how sick she was!People really suck sometimes,especially insensitive ones. Sending you lots of hugs and hope you can get home really soon x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Again, so sorry for how you are feeling. They definitely should appreciate their little IVF baby as the miracle that she is. It is so understandable that you're upset and are having trouble with this all.

I can see how her complaints would be very upsetting to you especially with her acting like you were "making yourself sick" when you were pregnant. It's not fair at all for sure. I agree with Aleeah to just leave it alone with your step-mom but if you're really upset you should talk to your dad because he should be on your side (as well as hers). 

And definitely never apologize for ranting on here! We're all here for you!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks ladies. Had a better day today. I am going back to the grandmothers tomorrow to spend the rest of my stay (this friday). Then I will be back to my mothers. I have tried to let them both know how hard it is. They dont let me finish they just change the conversation. 

Ive done all I can to help out. Feel like I do everything for everyone else and never for me. But my Gran is having trouble with thebfact that I left her so I'm going to head back over there. Shes a little fragile. Both of us together will be great company... 

Im going to miss baby B. But im looking forward to next week seeing friends and my man after soo long !!

xxxx


----------



## slg76

sending you a hug for today Blue
:hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Big hugs blue :):hugs::hugs: as the other ladies have said you are very strong!!! 

I would say it's time to look after you. Sometimes it's hard but no one is going to look after you but you.... I would think that you have given more than enough of yourself :) and if others won't listen, we certainly will.


----------



## slg76

Hi Kim. How are your betas looking?


----------



## klsltsp

hey slg

Not sure.. I haven't had them done since last wednesday, am doing them this wednesday.. really hoping for a good number... it was 323 last week, so I'm hoping 150- 200 this week.. I was also thinking of you since I started with a killer headache today... I get migraines with my cycle normally, so i'm wondering if that's what's going on... I'm tempted to poas!!

I don't get another u/s until next week (nov 20) I'm so anxious to see the mass in my uterus gone!! I know they said months, but it will be nice to see a significant change... :)

How are your betas?


----------



## klsltsp

btw it was nice having a break in the bloodwork, I had it drawn 8 days in a row and my arms were getting awefully bruised!!


----------



## slg76

My beta last week was 34. I had one drawn today but nurse called and said that they ran the wrong test so won't have a result until tomorrow :dohh:

Sorry about your headache!! I guess mine was a massive tension headache because what finally got rid of it was a deep tissue massage. Hurt like heck at the time but so worth it to have the headache gone now.

I really hope that mass is shriveling up!!! When I was in cancer treatment I used to put my hand over my tumor and just imagine it shrinking away. It's a good feeling to know that your body is moving in the right direction. 

My Dr. has a new lady to draw the blood. Mind you she says she's been doing it for 15 years but her sticks hurt more than usual. And trust me I've had enough blood draws to know the difference!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

I hope everyone is okay, and just busy :) Haven't heard from most ladies in a while :)

I had my most recent bloodwork today, and I'm down to 184 :) which is great I was 343 last week!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kim


----------



## Lindsay109

Hey ladies :) Just catching up on the last few days. 

Blue, I'm so sorry that your father and mother in law have not been very sensitive to your feelings. What a difficult situation to be in! :hugs: I'm really glad to hear that you're staying with your grandmother for the rest of the week, and at least it's almost friday so you can go home soon!

Slg, any news on your betas? Hopefully it's 0 (or very close) by now!

Kls, glad to hear that your betas are dropping too! Hope you're doing okay.

How is everyone else doing? 

Aleeah, when is your scan this week? Looking forward to your update :)

LL, how are you doing?

Ljs, I see you're in the 2 week wait...I can't remember, were you ntnp this month? 

Crys and Nina, where did you ladies go? We miss you!

As for me, life has been quite busy between work and appointments. I saw internal medicine today and everything is still checking out great, and I'm off to see the OB tomorrow, so hopefully everything is good there too. Then Monday I have my 20 week ultrasound and appointment with maternal fetal medicine afterwards... so getting my usual scan anxiety, lol. Bump is definitely growing though, I've noticed quite a difference in the last week (along with a lot of stretching pains!). I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hey everyone!

Kim - great news about your betas!they will be zero in no time.

Lindsay - great that your bump is growing  hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and good luck for your scan monday!Are you finding out the sex? Yes we were ntnp and im in the tww now,im not expecting anything this month,just getting back into the swing of things!

How is everyone doing?

afm - as I said its tww time. Just trying to get to grips with charting and seeing how that goes. Cant make much sense of it yet! Not expecting anything to happen this month, we just relaxed and went with the flow.Not sure if my cycle will be straight back to normal 28 days or if it will take a while after the ectopic.

Hope everyone is well x x


----------



## slg76

Hooray for your beta Kim!!!! Must feel great to see that drop so much after all this time. 

I'm sure your scan will look great, Lindsay. I'm so glad to hear that baby is growing :)

My HCG this week was 11. I'm so very close to negative. I'm working on learning to check my cervix throughout my cycle. OPKs and temping don't work well for me so I thought this might be a great way for me to watch for ovulation.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - That's great news about your betas going down so significantly!!!! I am sure you're well on your way to a full recovery now. I hope you don't have to wait too long to TTC again. Thanks so much for still checking up on us! 

Lindsay - That is so exciting that your bump grew so much in the last week! I remember when my co-worker was at that stage, and I kept saying "oh, wow, you really popped this week" but really she was still so small...then suddenly at 20 or 21 weeks you really started to notice a difference. I'm excited that you're almost half way there! I am sure your scan will go amazingly well, but understand your anxiety. :hugs: Hang in there! 

LJ - I hope your month of NTNP ends up being the perfect formula for a rainbow BFP! :winkwink:

Slg - Yay for hCG being down to 11! :happydance: That is excellent. I am sure you will ovulate quite shortly! We might even end up TWW buddies. 

AFM - As always (but moreso than usual), my body is confusing me. My temps went back down today, so I know I didn't ovulate yet...which is great, but I still don't have a +OPK and haven't really had any ovulation cramping besides the very odd twinge here and there. I normally ovulate between cd12-14 so the fact that I don't have a +OPK yet really confuses me. Did I actually ovulate today with my temp dip and just not notice any cramps this time and I somehow missed my LH surge? Am I not going to get a +OPK until tomorrow, meaning I would ovulate shockingly at cd 15 for the first time since coming off the pill last January? Or what if I don't even get a +OPK tomorrow? Will I not ovulate at all? Would I really ovulate as late as cd16 when I normally ovulate so early? So many questions! Also confusing is that my boobs were a bit sore today, which normally happens on the day *of* or day after ovulation. But, then I looked back in my charts, and there was one month when I had tender boobs a couple days before ovulation, so it is possible. Basically, I am SURE it will all become clear like it ALWAYS does, and I'm probably just worrying for nothing - but I am *slightly* wondering if I already ovulated today, didn't have any ovulation pains for the first time in my life, and would have only BDed once during my fertile window? If so, I don't have a very good chance this month. If I will still ovulate Friday or Saturday, I probably still have a good chance though. I'll let you all know what my temps and OPKs do tomorrow. Don't worry about making sense of my weird symptoms. I am sure my chart/body will make things very clear soon. :)


----------



## slg76

LL-isn't it so hard to just let our bodies do what they will? Once you start paying attention you notice every little thing and then it seems the symptoms start contradicting themselves. It is so confusing and frustrating. I'm trying to lean to check my cervix. Today it did feel different than it has for the past few days. To me it felt lower, open, and soft. Turns out that's not at all what it's supposed to do. It should be open when it's high. Guess I have no idea what is going on :dohh: Wouldn't that be great if our cycles matched up?!


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - I have been checking my CP for 5 months and still cannot tell when mine is open or closed, so I've given up trying. Sometimes when it is low and firm I cheat and put "closed" on my chart because I know that should be the case. I can, however, tell the difference between soft, medium and hard now though! And it's definitely possible for it to be low and soft so maybe just record those two for now and wait until you have felt a lot of different positions to see if you can decipher the open or closed position after that? Good luck! :)

I agree - it is very difficult to just sit back and watch as your body does whatever it wants! So strange how we have no control over them at all, really.


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, your chart looks good! It'll all make sense soon enough. I really like charting, makes it much easier to know what's going on. Yep, we are hoping to find out the gender :) Fingers crossed baby cooperates!

Slg, that's great news about your hcg levels!! It'll be 0 before you know it! I could never quite get the hang of checking my cervix. I could tell if it was high or low, but other than that, I had no idea, lol. 

LL, don't you love it when your body decides to change things up! I'm sure you're right, and it will all become clear over the next few days. Just for the record, both of my bfp cycles I ovulated later than usual at CD 15.... for the 7 months of charting prior to my first bfp, I always ovulated between CD 11 - 13. So, I'm going to hope that a little later than normal ovulation is lucky for you too!


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry I've been quiet ladies, work seems to have got very busy and I've just run with it.

*Kim* - Glad your HCG has dropped so dramatically, you must be SO pleased. No doubt it'll be zero before you know it, mine went from 106 to ovulation and pregnant within 10 days, hoping it's the same for you!! Fingers and toes crossed.[-o&lt;

*Lindsay* - Hope your appointment today goes well and can't wait for Monday! So cute looking at your ticker, little baby can now hear things, so exciting!!:happydance: I'll be refreshing constantly, so keep us posted xx

*Blue* - It's nearly Friday, transfer day as hubby calls it!:haha: Hoping you've had a better time at your grandfather's bet you can't wait to come home to hubby, though I'm sure it'll still be sad to say goodbye to your gorgeous little sister :hugs: xx

*LJsMummy* - Your chart is looking really really good, so hope this is your month. You can see you definitely ovulated so that's good. Any symptoms that might be a possibility...??:flower: I love reading about symptoms!! x

*SLG* - Great news about your beta, you must be so relieved! Ovulation could literally be just around the corner for you now. I found it hard to understand my cervix, just remember to check it at the same time everyday as apparently it can change so much during the day it'll distort the outcome. Mine never really made sense to me but I think that's because I didn't check it at the same time everyday, so I just gave up. Good luck, are you trying this cycle or waiting for the next? :hugs:xx

*Literati* - Lindsay's comment sounds really hopeful this could be your month!! I didn't temp for long enough to understand if I had a consistent day for ovulation but I'm sure it'd be normal for it to shift, especially after a miscarriage. I'll look forward to your updates, as you said your chart and OPK's should make it all clear soon enough, good luck :friends: xxxx

*AFM* - Scan was late yesterday, went well. Little bean was making the doctors laugh, almost looked like it was stuck it was moving around so much, very weird to see, especially as I have no symtoms at all and don't feel pregnant in the slightest now. Strange but normal for things to be tailing off I guess. Looking forward to my NT scan in 2 weeks, can't wait for hubby to finally see our little bean! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - thanks for that tidbit! That does give me hope because I totally got a +OPK this morning, which means I will likely have a CD15 ovulation as well! It's definitely an 'odd' month so I do hope that means I will be more likely to conceive! :happydance: 

Aleeah - thanks! As I suspected, my +OPK made it clear this morning, although I still don't have any ovulation cramps. Interestingly, the month I got my BFP I had much milder ovulation cramps than usual. Maybe this means I will ovulate from my right and conceive! :happydance: 

I am thrilled to hear about your scan! It makes me sooo happy hearing the good news about your baby each week! Since your NT scan is in 2 weeks, does that mean there won't be a scan next week? Again, I am so thrilled for you! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Aleeah

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay - thanks for that tidbit! That does give me hope because I totally got a +OPK this morning, which means I will likely have a CD15 ovulation as well! It's definitely an 'odd' month so I do hope that means I will be more likely to conceive! :happydance:
> 
> Aleeah - thanks! As I suspected, my +OPK made it clear this morning, although I still don't have any ovulation cramps. Interestingly, the month I got my BFP I had much milder ovulation cramps than usual. Maybe this means I will ovulate from my right and conceive! :happydance:
> 
> I am thrilled to hear about your scan! It makes me sooo happy hearing the good news about your baby each week! Since your NT scan is in 2 weeks, does that mean there won't be a scan next week? Again, I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> How is everyone else?

WOOO HOOO for the positive OPK!!!! :dance::wohoo::happydance:

So pleased for you, I really really really hope this is your month, wouldn't that be the most fantastic start to 2014?!!!

Thank you, you're all so sweet about my scans. I had a bit of a meltdown earlier, miscarriage is one of those things I guess you never get over. I read my blog back following the miscarriage and it's horrible to read. I feel like I don't have a right to still be upset but sometimes it hits you regardless of how you think you should feel. I dare not tell the hubby why I've been crying as he just won't understand and I'm sure I'll be fine tomorrow, today for some reason is a down day.

Still get a scan next week, I tried to cancel this weeks and next but they were insistent, baby moved back by a day this week, so 10w+3d today but not concerned about a shift of a day. I wanted to cancel the scans as they are so time consuming, getting there and back and I'm not sure work are appreciating me taking so much time off and not telling them why but having the scans is very reassuring and no doubt I'll miss them when I don't get them weekly after 12 weeks!! Next week is my last one with the recurrent miscarriage clinic but my doctor is based in the same hospital I'll have all my other appointments (have hereditary high blood pressure) and has promised to look in on me xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, sooo exciting to hear about your scan!! Great news!! Totally normal for symptoms to be tailing off about now. I don't even feel pregnant anymore (and haven't for about 8 weeks). I've been told to enjoy it, as apparently I will start to get uncomfortable in a few more weeks. Sorry you're having a bit of a down day... your allowed though, you've been through a lot! I'm sure the world will look brighter tomorrow :hugs: 

LL, yay for a positive OPK!!! I really hope this is your month! I'll keep everything crossed that you catch that egg :)

I'm doing well. Off to the doctor later and not as anxious as I usually am because the little one gave me a few kicks this morning as I was drinking my tea (he or she seems to be a night owl.... I usually feel a lot more in the evening/night than I do early in the day).


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - so sorry to hear about your meltdown. There really is no "getting over" a miscarriage and I'm surprised that you didn't think you should still be upset since your last one was so recent. I am still upset all the time a it's been 4 months for me. In this book I was telling you about, I was actually surprised but comforted to hear that many women grieve for a very long time and it's actually common to have delayed grief months or even years after the miscarriage. One woman said here darkest time was over 16 years after the miscarriage! Crazy... We may to move on but our bodies will heal when they are truly ready. 

I am glad you didn't cancel your scan. It will be nice to have the reassurance until 12 weeks. I am sure your workplace can just get over your taking time off for appointments. They will understand eventually. 

Lindsay - yay for baby kicks! I think it's common for them to sleep more during the day and kick more at night!

Hope your dr appt goes well!
Thanks for all the optimism for me, you two!


----------



## ljsmummy

Aleeah - sorry youre having a down day,sending you hugs!dont forget your hormones are a little crazy right now too,so with everything youve been through recently,good and bad,youre entitled to feel upset. Being pregnant is an emotional rollercoaster for a person who hasnt suffered a loss beforehand,so I can only imagine how hard it must be for you right now!Things will be better soon. And you get to see that beautiful little baby on more scans soon 

Lindsay- fingers crossed baby cooperates for you at the scan!how exciting!I really hope you get to find out. How amazing that you are getting some little kicks, it must be so reassuring.

Literati- hope this is your month!fingers crossed for you.I hope you dont get to read this yet as it means youre busy doing that dance!

Afm - I feel rough today. My head feels weird,like a tension headache but at the front of my head.Ive had heartburn all day and feeling a bit sick with it. Trying not to symptom spot but I know you ladies love it (so do I for other people!) So I thought id share.I may just be getting sick,there seems to be a lot of illness going round. Thanks for all your positivity about my chart, glad it looks good to you,it must be my untrained eye which makes it look rubbish! X x x


----------



## bluestars

Hey kim_ glad your Betas are going down! Nhow are you feeling ?

Linds- so happy that everything is going well. Cant wait to here how your scan goes! 

LL- woow for postive opk! Fingers crossed this is your month honey !

Glad you girls betas are still falling yous are close to neg now! 

How is every one? Has anyone heard from Crys and Nina ?

Afm- I dont even know where I am in my cycle. Im waiting on AF. So glad to be saying ill be home this time next week. Im sure thats also when my next AF is due! I cant wait to get home to my man!!! Sorry if ive missed anything out. Im so rubbish at catching up on my phone! 

:flower:


----------



## bluestars

Aleaah I didnt see you post about melt down. Hope your feeling a bit better now. Maybe next two scans wont be too bad then they will give you a break. 

Lgs hope your not coming down with a bug!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I'm glad you get to go home soon! It will be great to get back to BDing! 

AFM - okay, so...

My suspicion is that I ovulated last night (cd14 after all) because I was have major ovulation cramps around 10 pm. They were actually bad enough that I had to take painkillers to sleep! They were weird this time and more generalized everywhere and even hurt in my back, like menstrual cramps! The weird thing is I can't really tell which side I ovulated from! The pain was very generalized and there was a BIT of a tendency for it to be more on the right, but it was sort of alternating as if my body was trying to decide which side would have the preferred follicle! So I want to believe it was from the right, but it could have been the left. 

This morning my temps were up slightly, I had a negative OPK, and I only have slight twinges in my ovaries so likely they've already done their work. We'll see what ovufriend puts me as but I personally think it will be wrong if it says today! 

What I'm worried about is if I ovulated around 10 last night, our BD session around 5:30pm won't have been enough time for the sperm to mobilize (I've heard it takes 10 hours). Other than that, we hasn't BDed since noon-ish Tuesday. I just don't think our timing was very good this month... So I'm probably out. :( but there's still a chance, right?


----------



## slg76

blue-hooray for being home soon! I'm sure dh misses you. 

LL-I think your timing sounds just fine. Even if the sperm haven't made it all the way to the tubes yet, the egg takes a while to come down and there's nowhere for that egg to go but down into the area where the sperm are swimming up. 

AFM-I'm just waiting.....I'm not sure what for. Probably AF but I have no idea how long it will be. My ovary pain went away so I guess maybe I ovulated last weekend?


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - thanks, that makes me feel a bit better. If it were anyone else, I would tell her that the timing was great, but when it's myself I'm such a perfectionist. 

That sounds logical that you could have ovulated last weekend. So maybe one more week? I do hope you get a miraculous natural BFP this time! It does sound as though you ovulated on your own. :hugs:

Btw... Sorry for all the weird spellings lately. I'm on my phone and autocorrect hates me (and so do my fat fumbling fingers :haha:)


----------



## bluestars

Lit it can takr sperm 30 minutes sometimes less to get where they are going. So I think your timingnis perfect. You will have some up there already to meet the egg and some on its way :) hehe it only takes one wee soldier hehe

slg I hope af comes soon for you... if thats what your waiting on. 

OH is coming over on tuesday to spend two nights and then we will fly back together. I have a university graduation on Wednesday (slightly delayed haha. Should have been at the begining of the year but I was in hosp) so I will look forward to that! 

P.s lit lay off the fat talk hehe. I bet your not at all! And my spelling is terrible but thats because I dont check it before I send it hehe. And also getting used to the new touchscreen! :) xx x


----------



## bluestars

Lit it can takr sperm 30 minutes sometimes less to get where they are going. So I think your timingnis perfect. You will have some up there already to meet the egg and some on its way :) hehe it only takes one wee soldier hehe

slg I hope af comes soon for you... if thats what your waiting on. 

OH is coming over on tuesday to spend two nights and then we will fly back together. I have a university graduation on Wednesday (slightly delayed haha. Should have been at the begining of the year but I was in hosp) so I will look forward to that! 

P.s lit lay off the fat talk hehe. I bet your not at all! And my spelling is terrible but thats because I dont check it before I send it hehe. And also getting used to the new touchscreen! :) xx x


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue-Thanks, I hope you're right. There'd better be one really good soldier in there. ;)

Haha, my fingers aren't that fat, but they do seem to be too big to be very precise with my touchscreen keyboard. :haha:

That will be nice to have your OH come there for a couple nights before you go back together. And yay for your University graduation! What degree do you have again?


----------



## klsltsp

Blue glad to hear that you'll be seeing your OH soon!!! Congrats on your graduation!!! and it's never too late! 

LL Sounds like your timing was perfect!!! fingers crossed for you.

ljsmummy hope your headache is better!!!

lindsay how exciting about the kicks!! I looove that part of pregnancy... who am I fooling I looove being pregnant.. I enjoy every minute of it, even the ms.

Aleeha I loove hearing about your scans :) soo happy for you.

AFM I'm feeling okay... been really crampy since yesterday... and started bleeding today... it's really light but I don't think it can be a period... my levels were 184 on wednesday.. I called the hospital and they said if it gets heavy I need to go in ASAP... I have bloodwork, ultrasound and apt at the hospital wednesday so hopefully we'll know more. I like to think that the cramping is the mass in my uterus shrinking :) positive thinking right!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - the cramping could definitely be your uterus shrinking. I continued to have twinges and light cramps for a couple weeks after the miscarriage. I hope your bleeding doesn't get too heavy and that everything will be good for you from here on out!


----------



## Linnypops

Kim - Hope the twinges are all good positive signs, and the bleeding calms down. Good to hear the leves are coming right down. X

Blue - Congrats on your graduation! Hope you have a great time, you deserve it! x

Aleeah - Great to hear your scan went well! x

I had no idea it only took sperm 30 mins to get to the tubes...it's weird, sperm never seems to move anyhere fast outside of the ladybits lol. I do wonder, how do they know where to go?! It's baffling.


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay - thanks for that tidbit! That does give me hope because I totally got a +OPK this morning, which means I will likely have a CD15 ovulation as well! It's definitely an 'odd' month so I do hope that means I will be more likely to conceive! :happydance:
> 
> Aleeah - thanks! As I suspected, my +OPK made it clear this morning, although I still don't have any ovulation cramps. Interestingly, the month I got my BFP I had much milder ovulation cramps than usual. Maybe this means I will ovulate from my right and conceive! :happydance:
> 
> I am thrilled to hear about your scan! It makes me sooo happy hearing the good news about your baby each week! Since your NT scan is in 2 weeks, does that mean there won't be a scan next week? Again, I am so thrilled for you!
> 
> How is everyone else?

Hi Literati! Yay for the positive opk! I got one too - slightly earlier than usual for me on cycle day 15 (which was 14th November). OH and I BD'd the night before the positive opk, and then I got the positive in the morning, so I'm hoping that was enough because we have been too tired to BD since the positive opk! :dohh: My buddy Brenn only BD'd 3 days before her positive opk and got a bfp, so I'm hoping I'm still in for a chance. :thumbup:

I dreamt last night that I had a baby girl! Lets hope it comes true! What dpo are you now? I count the day after +opk as ovulation, so I am 1 dpo today. My AF is due 30th November (15 dpo), so will test then if not before!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, it sounds to me like your timing was perfect :) Perhaps the more laid back approach will be the key!

Blue, glad to hear your OH will be flying out soon. Have fun at your graduation!

Ljs, your chart is looking really good... I hope you're feeling run down for a good reason! Are you planning to test, or just going to wait to see if AF is late?

Slg, hopefully you won't be waiting too long before your body makes it clear about what's going on :) I too, am hoping for a natural bfp for you, but even if AF does show, at least you know where you stand and can get a fresh start :)

Kls, I hope your cramping and bleeding is nothing serious. Hopefully as you said, just your uterus shrinking and hormone levels dropping.

Linny, how are you feeling? Weren't you going to have a follow up scan some time soon? How did it go?

Teacup, I hope your dream is a good sign! You definitely have a chance if you bd'd the night before a positive okp :)

As for me, baby was doing great at my appointment on thursday :) Makes me wish I had a doppler at home so I could check in more often... DH is glad I don't, he thinks I'd worry too much, lol. We're getting excited about the scan on monday... I've changed my guess, I've been feeling more :pink: in the last week or so - we shall see. I hope everyone has a great weekend! Any exciting plans?


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I totally forgot we were cycle buddies today! I am guessing I am 2 DPO today. Nov. 14th was the same day I got my +OPK (yay, cycle twins!) but fairly sure I ended up ovulating that same evening. Sounds like our timing was fairly similar this time. I think if you BDed the night before you ovulated, you have an excellent chance. They say the day before Ov is your most fertile day...which is why I was annoyed that my +OPK didn't give me enough warning. :( My AF is due either Nov. 28th or 29th so I will probably test the 27th? Hopefully we will be BFP buddies soon! I do hope your dream comes true as well! 

Lindsay - I'm glad your baby is doing well! I'm excited for your scan on Monday as well! That's so interesting that you're feeling girl now! Dh and I just discussed this morning that we would both prefer to have a girl first, although obviously we'd be happy either way. This is a change, because DH used to want a boy first while I wanted a girl first. Then when I got pregnant, DH had a strong feeling it was a girl (and after I miscarried, I did too), so I think now we're both hoping for a girl since we feel like we "almost had one." I'm sure that sounds strange, but whatever.

Thanks - I hope the laid back approach will end up successful. The good news is I think there's a good chance I ovulated from my right! I can't be sure, but all the other times I've ovulated from my left, I had VERY pointed pain only in my left side and this time it was all over with a tendency towards the right. So I'm really hoping that is the case! I know you all think I'm crazy, but it's hard not to want to repeat all the same conditions as your first BFP because you're convinced it's your personal special formula for getting pregnant.

As for my weekend plans, I don't really have any. Last night DH and I went for a nice, romantic dinner with a gift card (although we went way over the balance :blush:) and it was just lovely! But today DH is gone all day, and tomorrow afternoon he is busy as well, so we won't really be together until we have our usual Sunday night dinner with my parents. My plan today is just to do laundry, clean up the house a bit, and hopefully rest/relax since I'm still fighting off this nasty cold.

Today, ovufriend gave me dotted lines for ovulated CD13 but I know that is wrong. Silly ovufriend. I am sure once it sees my temps go up again tomorrow, it will change it to CD14. :thumbup:

Also, I am quite crampy today. I feel mildly crampy over by my right ovary (I often get mild cramping for a few days after ovulating), but what's new this month is I also have cramps in my back! Weird. I hope it's not a bad sign. I remember being crampy non-stop after I ovulated the month I got my BFP, but then there was one other month that happened and I wasn't preg. :( So who knows! 

Sorry I'm so chat-happy today. I think I'm just relieved to not be on my phone for once! :haha: Hope you all have a GREAT weekend!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
A few people asked me if im going to test,and im not sure if I should or not!my cycles were always 28 days,but this is my first real cycle since the ectopic so im not sure what to expect.Today is cd28. Im 13dpo ish,if my attempt at tempting was correct. Im still feeling rough and headachey. What would you ladies do?I should just wait it out right?For a few more days at least.We weren't officially trying so I dont know why ive got myself all worked up about it!
Hope everyone is doing great,any advice from the ttc fountain of knowledge is always sooo much appreciated thank you! x x


----------



## slg76

Hi ljs. I think you should do whatever is going to keep your stress levels down the most. I know sometimes it's hard to know what that is. I would probably test but sometimes I regret testing as soon as I do.


----------



## hopeforababy

I guess it is only right for me to join this thread. Had my D&C last month on 23rd. Am expecting my AF tomorrow going by my 28 days cycle. Hope AF would come as normal.


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - Great to hear about your little bubba kicking away, put a smile on my face reading that!:thumbup: Thanks for the reassurance, it's strange when all the symptoms go away and you just feel normal. I'll be happy if the no symptoms lasts 8 weeks.:happydance:

So pleased baby's heartbeat was good too!!! Can't wait for you to find out if little one is blue or pink!! Finally today is the day, please let us know asap xx

*Literati* - Don't overthink the timing, it's still hugely possible you're pregnant! Loving your chart, come on BFP come on, just want time to fly by until you test, I'm so hopeful for you this cycle :happydance:xxx

*LJsMummy* - Your chart looks amazing, test when you're ready, I always feel strangely calmer after testing regardless of the outcome, I just like to know, it normally keeps me away from POAS for a few days at least. But everyone is different, do what you feel is best for you, like SLG said :hugs: xxx

*SLG* - I hope AF or a BFP come for you soon, it all sounds promising like your body is getting back to normal though, which is fantastic.:thumbup:

*Blue* - So lovely you'll be reunited with OH soon, just 1 more sleep left! I can imagine you'll be dolled up to the nine's on Tuesday!!:winkwink: xx

*Kim* - I hope the cramping is the mass shrinking and light bleeding can't be bad, especially as your levels haven't hit zero yet, I really hope Wednesday will bring the end of the nightmare for you, so you can heal properly and move onto that Big Fat Positive in no time at all :hugs: xxx

*Linnypops* - How are you doing? Little bean is coming along nicely now, you're almost 7 weeks pregnant!! That's always been a huge milestone for me and I'm glad you're reaching it too.:happydance:

*Teacup* - Such amazing news you got a positive OPK too, I remember grinning from ear to ear the first time I got one following my miscarriage, weird as it sounds but I was happier for that positive OPK than I have been for any BFP!!!:wacko: I guess with a BFP comes worry but with an OPK comes fun and the overwhelming feeling all is well with your body. Dreams are such a good sign!! It's always been a consistent sign of pregnancy for me, good luck!! :thumbup:xxx

*Hopeforababy* - I'm so sorry for your losses. This is a really supportive lovely group of ladies, I'm sure we can help you with anything you might need support with. I also hope AF comes for you quickly and painlessly so you can hopefully go onto a healthy BFP cycle :hugs: xxx

*Crysshae* - Still thinking of you, where have you gone?:flower: xxx

*AFM* - I've had this nasty cold/ear infection for 2 weeks solid now and finally went to the doctors today as my glands are now swollen on the side of my neck. And lo and behold I have a viral infection of some sort but they don't want to give me antibiotics yet. Which is fine, I just thought there might be something they could give me. Can't sleep at night, which is what's making things worse. I'm now very glad of the weekly scans as at least I know the baby is ok, it's just me that feels terrible with it!!:wacko:

Thank you all for your very kind words regarding my meltdown, I'm trying to move past it and be positive again. Like you all said, there's good days and bad and right now my hormones are without a doubt all over the place too. 

xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsey - I could imagine a doppler would either be a blessing or a curse. So - your scan must be today then?! How exciting! Let us know how it went!

LJ -I dunno love it's up to you, your temps look good and high...getting progressively higher through the tww. I agree that whatever you think will reduce your stress levels is a good plan. If you're worried about detecting a cp or something then the day AF is due seems like a sensible bet? x

Aleeah - Really sorry to hear about the infection, i've never experienced pain as bad as the time i got a raging ear infection. Awful! Can you take paracetamol to take down temp, at east reduce the pain? Yes! nearly 7 weeks, i can't believe it.. it's dragged!

The scan went really well thanks. They found a bean measuring correctly (a day ahead so ff got my ov date wrong heh) and heart beating fast. Feel so much better after seeing that. X


----------



## Aleeah

So pleased for you Linny!! :dance::wohoo::happydance::yipee:

You must be so relieved!! Treasure every milestone, this is so your little Rainbow! xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Aleeha poor you!!! I can't remember the last time I had had an ear infection, and then I got one when I was 38 weeks with my last DS.. both ears!! wow it was painful. They put me on antibiotics, that were safe during pregnancy. Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Linny!! congrats!!! great news!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Hopeforababy - welcome here and I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs: how long are you waiting to try? 

Aleeah- thanks for all your enthusiasm. It's been long enough TTC now that I don't really expect to be pregnant yet this month. 

So sorry that you're sick and have an ear infection! Those are so very unpleasant. :(

Lindsay - so excited to hear about your scan today!!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I hope your right ovary is the lucky one! I'm glad you and your DH had a nice dinner out :) I hope you feel better soon. 

Ljs, your chart is still looking really really good. I agree with slg, you should do whatever makes you feel the least stressed :) 

Hope, I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. Hopefully AF will arrive soon and you can get back to square one. Are you planning on trying again right away?

Aleeah, I hope you feel better soon too!! At least you can be reassured that baby is still doing well :) 

Linny, I'm so glad to hear that your scan went well and baby is measuring as it should :) When will your next scan be? Do you get a 12 week scan or do you have to wait until 20 weeks?

As for me, everyone who guessed was right, we are team :blue:!!! (Aleeah, your guessing record remains 100% :) ) He looks healthy, everything is as it should be, and he is growing right on track - hubby and I are over the moon :cloud9: The other piece of good news is that they did a uterine artery doppler study as well (as I have had high blood pressure in the past and am at increased risk for pre-eclampsia) and that was normal too, so breathing a sigh of relief over that too. They are still going to scan me monthly to check for growth, but that's okay, more chances to have a peek at the little guy :)

The best part of the whole thing was that the ultrasound tech was the mother of a girl who I went to elementary school and high school with. She spent a little over an hour with us and explained everything she was looking at, let us know all the measurements were normal, and gave us a strip of pics long enough to wallpaper with, lol. It was much appreciated as it set us both at ease very quickly.


----------



## slg76

Yay for a little boy Lindsay!! I loved knowing the sex of my baby. I felt like she was more her own person, especially after we named her.


----------



## Aleeah

*Lindsay* - SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!:yipee: I couldn't wait to log on this morning as I knew we'd have a post from you! I feel much like the Oracle from The Matrix right now... ok so maybe I don't know everything but I am feeling pretty smug! :haha:

So pleased everything is measuring as it should be and you had such a fantastic scan, you can both relax now and start the baby blue shopping!!:dance: It's going to be such fun! I'd love to see the scan photo's if everyone else is ok with that? Or if you wanted you could post to a different thread and we can have a peak?? :hugs:xxx

*Kim* - Thank you for your sympathy, I very naively thought only children got ear infections?!:wacko: How wrong was I! It's horrible and shows no signs of getting better this morning. The doctor did say there are antibiotics but at this stage of pregnancy they don't like giving them, plus it needs to get much worse before antibiotics will be considered because I'm pregnant. I'll just have to put with it for now and hope it clears up soon.

Fingers crossed for your appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hopeforababy- hi and welcome!this is a really fabulous bunch of ladies who have really helped me through a rubbish time.sorry youre here,but great to meet you :-D

aleeah-sorry youre feeling so poorly,ear infections are the worst :-( wishing you a speedy recovery love.

linny- great news!!!!so pleased that your scan went well!!youve made it past one of the toughest hurdles.hope its giving you some reassurance 

Lindsay- yayyyyy!boys are amazing!so happy for you!!the love a little boy has for his mummy is just something else.congratulations!

I always love to see healthy scan pictures,its heart warming and encouraging,so id love to see if everyone else is ok with it.

afm-still holding off testing.Even hubby is trying to get me to test. But I dont want to see a bfn. And would also be slightly terrified/although over the moon to see a bfp. If that makes sense. I think if af isnt here by friday I will test then. Ive never had a cycle longer than 28 days in the past,but can't rule it out now because of the ectopic. Thanks for all your great advice ladies

Sorry if I missed anyone!hope you are all having a good day x x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is awesome about your scan! How sweet that you are having a cute little boy! We were at my in-laws' last night and they were watching two of my nephews (3 yr old and a 10 month old) and I was just thinking about how much easier they are to take care of than my nieces. Of course, I know a lot of little boys are a real handful, but I hope you find that your sweet little boy is wonderfully well behaved as well. ;)

I'm so happy to hear everything is normal with the baby and your health! It will be great to have a monthly scan. :) 

Ljs - your chart does look great. I hope you test soon! 

AFM - I haven't updated my temps yet but they look yucky. Went down a bit today. I know you can't read too much into temps in the TWW but if I don't get a nice spike within the next few days I will probably lose most hope. :s


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, or should I say "oracle Aleeah" haha, what is your guess for you? I hope your cold/ear infection is improving!

Ljs, have you tested yet. I really think you're pregnant.

LL, your chart looks just fine too, temps are all above cover line :) I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed that they stay that way for a looooong time!

Thanks for the congrats ladies, still hasn't really sunk in although it certainly seems more real now :) Everyone at my work knows as of yesterday too, which is also making it feel much more real. We're not planning to name him until after he is born - gonna have a few names picked and see which one he looks like, lol. My next scan is scheduled for December 11. Fortunately at the hospital again so I can bring someone with me and we get a big screen to watch :) I will post some pics in another thread and then a link, so no one has to look unless they want to - don't want to hurt anyone by posting them here :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

If anyone wants to see ultrasound pics (and a bump pic), they are here :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/1919099-2014-april-rainbows-82.html


----------



## slg76

beautiful pics, Linsday. Isn't it so amazing to get to peek inside?! Your bump looks right on track too :) so happy for you


----------



## ljsmummy

Lindsay your bump shot and scan pictures are beautiful!you look really great with a definite bump!Thank you so much for sharing with us.How fabulous you get to see your little boy again on the big screen!

Afm- I tested about an hour ago after giving in to pressure from hubby....bfp!!the first ic was a faint line but definitely there,and a cb digital said 'pregnant 2-3 weeks'. In shock right now and dont know how to feel,ecstatic but slightly petrified!It just seems to good to be true!x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay- LOVE your bump! You and your baby are so pretty :) 

AFM - my temps went up a bit today so that makes me happy. We shall see! 

Ljs- very curious if you've tested! 

How's everyone else?

Aleeah - is your scan today?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs - you posted at the same time! Congratulations! Wow! Good for you! I can see how you would be in shock. 

I can't believe how quickly so many people get pregnant! Hopefully I will join you all someday.


----------



## slg76

ljs-Congratulations!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:
Try to relax and enjoy it! Plenty of time for worrying later. 

LL-Hang in there. Your time is coming. I wish I could make it come faster for you. I'm still here ttc with you :friends:

AFM-just the same old stuff. No idea where I am in my cycle. No clear sign of ovulation. No AF.


----------



## Aleeah

*LJsMummy* - :dance::hugs::wohoo::friends::happydance::lol::D:yipee::hugs2: SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!!

Everyone's updates on the website (other threads) have been so sad the last few days, so it's lovely to get your notification pop up in my e-mails! So pleased for you, after all you've been through this is it, this is your rainbow missy!!:thumbup: xxxx

*Lindsay* - My guess is pink for me, has been from the beginning, not sure why but just have a feeling, I'll be thoroughly shocked if it's a boy as I feel so sure it's a girl. I'm over the moon either way of course.

Your bump is SO cute, it's so small and neat and how cute is your little man looking, less little man now big man! I feel quite emotional, I remember when we were calling him a bean, as he hadn't taken on the resemblance of anything but a bean and now he's definitely looking like a baby.:hugs:

*LL* - So pleased your temp went up, this well could be your cycle too, wouldn't it be amazing!! I still really do feel like this is your month. How are you doing with symptoms etc? :flower:xx

*SLG* - Hope you get some clear signs soon. Sorry you'll need to remind me, are you temping and using ovulation tests at all?:hugs:

*Blue* - Hope you're now with your gorgeous husband and you haven't posted because you can't keep your hands off him!!:haha: xx

*Teacup* - How are you doing??:flower: xx

*AFM* - Scan went beautifully, baby looks like a baby and as this was the last appointment with my specialist I was a bit emotional and then she told me she'll still be seeing me due to my high blood pressure (heridiatry) and then I was even more emotional and happy. We've formed a bond now. She was lovely and promised to scan me again anytime I need reassurance, which was so nice of her to say. Also, she's going to come in on my NT scan next week too. She's about the same age as my mum would be and reminds me of her in so many ways, so it's nice seeing her. She always gives me a hug!:hugs: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

ljsmummy said:


> Lindsay your bump shot and scan pictures are beautiful!you look really great with a definite bump!Thank you so much for sharing with us.How fabulous you get to see your little boy again on the big screen!
> 
> Afm- I tested about an hour ago after giving in to pressure from hubby....bfp!!the first ic was a faint line but definitely there,and a cb digital said 'pregnant 2-3 weeks'. In shock right now and dont know how to feel,ecstatic but slightly petrified!It just seems to good to be true!x x

I knew it!!! Your chart looks sooo good :) Congrats hun!!! I'm so excited for you :wohoo:


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks ladies, you are all so sweet :) Yes, he definitely looks like a baby now, no longer a little blob!

LL, your turn is coming soon too! I'm sure of it!!

Slg, hopefully your body will give you some clear signs soon!

Aleeah, I'm so glad to hear your scan went well today :) I bet your little one looks like a baby now too! That's great that the specialist will be continuing to see you, and will come to your NT scan next week. I'm sure it makes a big difference to have a familiar, supportive face around.


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone,

I will do my best to catch up properly soon. 

For those I have seen on the last page or two...

Congratulations on your boy, Lindsay! Beautiful bump and baby!

Congratulations on your pregnancy, ljs. I know you're nervous. It's normal, but enjoy every minute of it. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will do my best to catch up properly soon.
> 
> For those I have seen on the last page or two...
> 
> Congratulations on your boy, Lindsay! Beautiful bump and baby!
> 
> Congratulations on your pregnancy, ljs. I know you're nervous. It's normal, but enjoy every minute of it.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well.

Crys, so nice to hear from you again! How are you doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - so glad you've come back to check in! How are you? Are you TTC again yet or soon at least? 

Lindsay - thanks. I hope you're ready to go out and buy a bunch of BLUE baby things now ;) This is definitely your healthy rainbow baby! 

Aleeah - wow, that's so great that your baby is doing so well and really looks like a baby now! I am so excited for you. And how great that you don't have to stop seeing your specialist! She sounds just lovely. I hope your prediction is right that you're having a girl! 

As for my symptoms, I really try not to think about symptoms much at all until 7dpo or more. So far there's been nothing but some mild cramping (which I did have with my BFP last time) and I am -less- irritable than usual during this time. But that could be nothing. :haha:

Slg - Thanks. Hopefully, you, Blue, Crys, (Nina), teacup, Kim and I (and anyone else I'm missing) will get our BFPs very soon! Sometimes I forget how many people are still TTC because the BFPs seem more prominent.


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you so much ladies. Its means so much for you to say congratulations to me,when so many of you deserve it just as much if not more so than I do after what you've been through.I wish I could share the luck with you,I really do.I will hope and pray for the ttc ladies that your turn is next and just around the corner.

aleeah - fabulous news that your little one is doing so well!and that you have such great support from your specialist. I feel like you are team pink!

LL - im no chart expert,but to me it looks good so far?keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you!

crys-thank you so much.how are you?

lindsay - thank you hun.the excited dance was much appreciated!

slg - thank you so much . trying to relax and let it sink in.

blue - are you home?we are missing you!

Im still in shock and a little terrified.But think I will be for quite some time yet.Cautiously excited.And praying this little bean has a sat nav this time x x


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies!!

lj congrats on the bfp!!!!

Aleeha I hope that your ears are feeling better!! Like you I didn't know you could get ear infections as an adult... glad your scan went so well this week, very happy for you. I've been meaning to ask, have you been able to get your doppler working? on either you or the cat? LOL

slg I hope that your body starts cooperating!!!

LL we'll get our turn, I'm sure you'll be there in no time.

afm I had bloodwork, an ultrasound and doc apt today and the news was really good!!, my beta is down to 89 (from 184 last week) which is awesome!!! and the mass in my uterus has shrunk, they actually said they couldn't see a defined mass in my uterus which is amazing, since 3 weeks ago it was 5 cm x 5 cm x 3.5 cm!!! so I still have bloodwork every week and I see my ob in 2 weeks. I have been seeing an ob at the hospital, but am now switching back to my regular ob.

They said I still need to wait to ttc, but we're out of the woods the doc said!!! he also lifted the bd restriction!! thank goodness but he said we MUST use birth control since my uterus cannot withstand a pregnancy right now.

well off to bed!!

Take care.

Kim


----------



## Linnypops

Wow it's all going on in this thread!

LJSmummy - woohoo! high fives! Be happy for yourself love! Go get some flowers, and say to hell with doubt. 2-3 on a digi is great for early testing X

Lindsay - That is such great news! Your pics look great! You must feel like it's really all happening now! X

Aleeah - Great news about your scan, and good to now they're keeping an eye on you. What a difference it makes when you experience a genuinely caring attitude from the medical profession, especially after losses. X

LL - We all know early cramping is a classic BFP sign! :) Good you're feeling less irritable anyway, hehe. X

Kim - that's great news! So, at this rate you might be clear in a couple of weeks? x

Afm-A few hours after my internal scan i started spotting, a bit of browny cm, and then a tiny amount of actual red blood. That lasted one night. Since then it's gone, just some slightly tinged cm occasionally. Not sure what to think, i've heard that the internal scan can cause some spotting so hoping it's just that, gotta be positive right? Little bean needs me to be.... Got another scan monday to check.X


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - that's great news that you're in the clear now. Such a relief that everything is shrinking down as it should. 

Linny - :hugs: I hope it was just from the scan as well. 

AFM - I am trying not to read too much into my temps because they don't really mean that much, but today's temp made me a bit excited. Oh, I do hope it isn't false hope once again. =\


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies! 

Ljs- huge congratulations honey ! Thats fantastic news! Soo pleased for you! 

Linds -team :blue: woohoo! Hehe thats fantastic your photos and your little perfect bump look fantastic! 

Aleeah- wohoo for great scan. Its great that the specialist has cut down the appointments. Hehe wont be long before you get a little bump too! 

Lit- your temps look great ! Fingers are crossed for you! 

Linny - im sure everything will be fine. Spotting will likely just be part of the internal. Hehe

so much good news on this thread recently. So sorry for those who have recently joined us. This is a great group of woman for support. 

Afm- IM HOME!I havent ravished my man yet as AF is sadly on its way... which is rubbish haha. But im home so December bding session will hopefully commence. Haha. I had my grad yesterday and went to a midnight showing last night before the flight home. 

How is everyone ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - so glad you're home! Sorry AF is on her way but at least you can get back to BDing ASAP! I am totally rooting for a Christmas BFP for you! :happydance: and congrats on your grad. :)


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Lit. 

Im not sure if I should try Soy this month !? What you think? X


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - congrats on getting home and graduation.....by soy do you mean isoflavones? Hehe one of the few supplements I never bought... I was going to try black cohosh if hadn't got bfp, think it works in the same way as soy...you just take it before O right?


----------



## slg76

blue-congratulations on your graduation! Job well done! And, welcome home. I hope you enjoy settling back in to your own space.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah take it for a couple of days before O. I'm really unsure... nothing else seems to have worked. I have been using Preseed for 4-5 months now! still no luck with that! i do all the keep the hips up after Bding.... all sorts i haven't heard of Cohosh though. I have also bought soft cups to try this cycle (if they get here in time) heard they are supposed to be good too... Tried the old fashioned sex when you feel like it ... now had a month off..

New start still lost as to what to try... or if to try anything... Says on the Preseed if no success in 4 months to see professional... did that because i ovulated the last cycle i was tested they aren't doing anything... 

Feels now like it wont happen. Think my last pregnancy was a fluke. Im obviously not supposed to have my own little bundle.

Its nice to be home. Will be nicer when im in a better mood haha! 

xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, Blue. So sorry you're feeling down and pessimistic about the whole thing. I totally get why you would feel that way as you really have been trying for so long already. *hugs* If you still haven't conceived after a year will you go back to your dr for more tests, such as your husband's sperm? I know it's awful and no one should have to wait so long, but I still think you have the same chance as anyone to get pregnant next month. I truly hope you get your BFP soon because I know you've tried every trick in the book and no one deserves to be pregnant more than you! You are *definitely* meant to have your own little bundle of joy...but for some sad reason it is just taking longer than anticipated. :( :hugs:


----------



## slg76

So sorry Blue. I don't think you aren't meant to be a mom!!! Maybe your persistence is just being tested. You will get there. I'm sorry your doctor isn't being more helpful. Maybe you only ovulate some months? I think that is the case for me. It's hard to remember sometimes that even healthy couples with no fertility issues only have a 1 in 4 chance of pregnancy each month. How long has it been since you were tested? Maybe a talk about Clomid or something similar is in order? Wish I could do more but I will send you a hug! :hug:


----------



## Aleeah

*Crysshae* - Welcome back :happydance:!! We've missed you tonnes and tonnes, this place isn't the same without you, please hang around, even if it's just to post now and again. I see from your chart you're just past ovulation, good luck, looks like you'll be testing or at least know before Christmas, I hope this is your cycle xxx

*Blue* - It's amazing to have you back :flower:. I'm so sorry hun that you're feeling down, you'll get there, I'm certain of it. Did your doctor just test for ovulation? Is there no other tests they can do? They did all sorts of tests on me, to see if I had any deficiences etc too and next step was to check the "quality" of my eggs, as it took me so long to ovulate following my May miscarriage. I'd go to the doctors and tell them how upset you are and how this is affecting you badly and you've done everything in the book and it's not working, you need more answers. It's not fair they're leaving you to keep dealing with this on your own, they CAN help, so should, we pay our taxes and this could be the only time you actually need something back, so they should give it :growlmad:.

My advice with the soy is be cautious. I know when I was looking into it, it did say taking it when you are having regular periods etc can mess your cycle up badly. It's only advised if you're not ovulating and if you ovulated during the doctor's tests then I'd be cautious. I know it's frustrating and you want to do something to help but I also believe you will get pregnant, without a doubt naturally. Hang in there :hugs: xxxx

*LL *- I'm trying not to jump out of my chair but my god your temps look good!! Your chart is looking like a pretty hot one to me...!!!:yipee: Really hope this is it, your symptoms sound positive too, should be kicking in more now too xx

*Linny* - I've bled after internal scans but only during this healthy pregnancy and not during any that I lost, so I guess everything really is more sensitive after a scan, as you'd expect. I know from 8 weeks all my scans were abdominal, which is a much more pleasant experience!:friends: Can't wait to hear your update on Monday, don't worry at all though, plenty of women experience bleeding following the internal scans xxx

*Lindsay* - More than half way there now!:dance: Must be feeling so much more "real" now baby is kicking away at you to remind you he's there? Can hubby feel the kicks from the outside yet? xx

*LJsMummy* - Love your Sat Nav comment, had me laughing!:rofl: I'm excited for you, I know it's a nervous time around now but just relax and time will fly by, especially with Christmas coming up and before you know it you'll be in the second trimester! xx

*Kim* - So pleased for your bloodwork and scan results. All sounds so positive, this should be a short journey to zero HCG now and you can get back on track. Must be such a relief to go from what they initially told you to this, I can only imagine how hard it's been but I love that you always come across so positive :hugs2:xxx

*AFM* - Ear infection is finally beginning to ease up, my glands have never stayed this swollen for this long before but I guess pregnancy brings your immune system down a little too. Otherwise, just having backache and not showing at all still xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - You lost your wee boys later on didn't you? Is it possibly because it takes the body longer to recover the longer it's been pregnant for after mc? It's just a thought and by no means any kind of consolation. I don't think getting pregnant with twins is any kind of fluke love. But I understand how frustrated you must be feeling. The black cohosh i've heard a lot of good things about, same principles I think - phytoestrogenic properties cause stronger O and convert to higher progesterone in the luteal phase. I can post some study links to you when i get back home. X

Aleeah - Oh my goodness, thank you so much for letting me know this! I knew theoretically this could be the case but to have someone I know confirm it is a relief. I will be 7w 5d at the next scan so *hopefully* they can at least see enough with the abdo scan to not bother with internal. Still no more bleeding so i am cautiously hopeful that it is just irritation. Glad to hear your ear infection is over the worst of it. Yeah I think the immune defense dissappears during pregnancy - something to do with it not attacking the wee fetus?! Bodies are strange and wonderful things....the one thing that works for ear problems in kids is warmed olive oil dripped in? Dunno if you've already tried that. X


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls. 

I was getting tests to see if I was ovulating for like 3 months. One never came back. One came back that I didn't ovulate and the other one came back to say I did. So as soon sat the one that said I did ovulate came brought they wouldn't do any more tests and that 'everything is fine'. When I told them that we where frustrated and down about not getting pregnant she told us to stop trying then as it wouldn't work if we were frustrated. I understand that but we can t help how we feel and we where looking for help. They never once mentioned about testing his sperm. I think if they tested it and low then something can be done! 

I'm thinking of trying soft cups. Not soy now. However AF was due yesterday but still not here so it's a little inconvenient. Each day it's late is a day loser to my next AF being on Xmas :'( 

Xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, I'm not familiar with the term sat nav, but if it's a good thing, I hope your baby has it too! 

Linny, I'm sure the spotting gave you quite a scare! I have heard it's normal to spot after an internal exam or ultrasound. I have not had any internal exams, but I did have bleeding... quite a lot of dark red blood at just over 9 weeks and then brown to red spotting for about 2 wees after and everything was fine. Hang in there hun, the fact that everything was okay at the ultrasound bodes very well! I hope you will be reassured on monday :)

LL, your chart is looking good! I hope this is your month!! I'm so excited/impatient for all of you ladies to get your bfps (and if that's how I feel, I can only imagine how you feel).

Blue, so glad to hear your home and congrats on your graduation!! At least you can get AF out of the way quickly and get back to trying again :) Sorry to hear you're feeling rather pessimistic about the whole thing :hugs: I'm sure you are meant to have your own little one, and I'm sure he or she will come some day soon... it just sucks having to wait for so long!! How much longer do you have to wait before the doctor will do more tests? I agree with Aleeah, I'd probably go back to the doctor let them know how it is affecting you and tell them that you need more answers. I believe there's a few more blood tests they can do, and a sperm analysis is quite easy too (I was ready to march hubby down to the doctor before our first bfp for a sperm analysis, he was not impressed! lol).

Aleeah, I'm glad to hear your ear infection is slowly getting better! Totally normal not to be showing yet... I didn't look anything other than a little thicker around the middle until about 2 - 3 weeks ago. Yep, the kicks do make it feel more real... they are quite reassuring too... except when he has a quiet day (like yesterday). I can feel them from the outside, hubby has not caught them yet. I have an anterior placenta which is why I'm only feeling things low down, on my right side, and on my bladder... so they can be hard to catch from the outside at this point.

As for me, things are crazy busy at work right now as I am taking on a bunch of project work from another therapist who is going on mat leave. Hubby started this new job this tuesday and it's going really well, he loves it, which is great news. The downside is I hardly ever see him anymore as he is still doing his picket shifts too. Oh well, such is life I suppose. He's still going to be able to come to the ultrasounds... has already arranged his schedule so that he can come for the next one :) It's nice that he is getting so excited about it too. Until now he's been kinda nonchalant about ultrasounds but after the 20 week one, he wants to be around for everything... I think he was protecting himself too, just in case something went wrong. He's not ready for shopping yet though, thinks it's still too early so I'm just going to go with someone else for now.


----------



## slg76

LL- what cycle day are you on? How long until AF will be late? I really want this to happen for you! If not this month then very soon. :Hug:

Blue-Doctors can be so frustrating!!! Can you see a different doctor? I just started using soft cups. I find them easy to use. They may help and they certainly won't hurt. 

Linny-I hope you can take a deep breath and try to relax just a little. I know it must be so hard. I don't think there is reason for too much concern. My sister spotted all the way through her first trimester with all three pregnancies. You are pregnant today and that is reason to be happy :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Thank you Slg! Excited to hear how you get on. Are you. Using OPK's? Xxx


----------



## slg76

I'm experimenting with my OPKs this month. Some months (this one included) my OPKs are positive all month long. I found that if I dilute my urine 1 to 10 I can get a negative test. I'm doing that for now and hoping that I will still see a spike this way. I don't think I ovulate every month either so it can be frustrating to keep testing and not see anything for months. My doctor is willing to put me back on fertility meds as soon as I get a period.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - thanks for being so excited about your chart. Admittedly, I am a little excited as well, but don't want to get my hopes up. 
I'm sure you'll start showing a bit in a couple weeks. It depends on the person but I can usually tell on people pretty early on! 

Lindsay - Thanks yeah I am definitely impatient for my BFP too. Glad to hear hubby is more excited now and that you will find someone else to shop with. 

Slg - let us know how your little experiment works! I am 8 DPO or cd22. I think it will officially be late Nov. 29

Blue - I agree with everyone that you should go back and demand more tests! Sorry AF is late. 

AFM - My 'being less irritable than usual' definitely disappeared yesterday! :haha: I am as grouchy as ever now and am getting bad tension headaches from it. The mild cramping went away but I had a bit last night. Not really any other signs so yeah. There isn't really a way to 'know' this early anyway.


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! :wave: Sorry I haven't been very good at keeping up with everything! :dohh:

Aleeah - That's great news about your scan! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: xx

Blue - Sorry to hear you are feeling down about TTC. I'm sure your rainbow baby is really soon! The one month we conceived we had tried OH 'finishing' from behind (I read somewhere it helps if you have a tipped cervix, I had no idea if mine was tipped or not but thought it was worth a go!) So maybe that was our trick. Although it didn't work for us again last cycle, and we didn't try that trick this cycle. Was there anything different that you tried the cycle you conceived? xxx

Literati_Love - How are things going? Any symptoms yet? I don't know anything about charts because I have never done one, is yours going well? :flower:

As for me, no major symptoms, I have tender boobs (normal before AF) and haven't been sleeping well but that's pretty much it! 7/8 dpo today. (I've no idea how long after the LH surge ovulation is, I read somewhere that it's 9 hours after the surge on average).


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - So nice to see you again, cycle buddy! You're so lucky you get tender boobs. I always feel like my lack of tender boobs means something is wrong with me...I NEVER get them in the TWW (except right around ovulation). I did definitely have sore boobs when I was pregnant, though (before my symptoms mysteriously disappeared, which i barely noticed), so at least my body is capable of that. 

Usually after my +OPK, I ovulate the next day...sometimes close to 24 hours later...but this time I ovulated about 14 hours after my first positive. That is neat because we might be the exact same dpo because I am 8DPO today! When will you test? I'm testing next Wednesday. 

And, to answer your question, yes, I'm quite pleased with my chart. :winkwink:

AFM - I've referred my friend newlyweds2013 to this thread. We have been TTC Buddies since back in June and she is now sadly in the process of miscarrying. :( I sent her over here because I know we can all give her the support she'll need in the weeks and months ahead.

I have a bad tension headache again today and I just want it to go away. I think I've actually been holding my jaw wrong because of some dental work I had done on Wednesday, but I can't seem to figure out how to hold it 'normally.' Other than that, I was a bit irritable today and was slightly nauseous at a few points, but that is a normal PMS or any-time-of-the-month symptom for me. I am getting to that point in the TWW where I just feel antsy and annoyed because I just want to find out already!

Hope you all have a great weekend. Any big plans?


----------



## bluestars

Lit- Im anxious to find out too!! hehe love hearing your symptom spotting!! I hope your friend finds us ok ! hope she is ok too!

Teacup- Its nice to hear from you ! Im excited to see how this cycle goes for you ! i dont really know what we did differently. We where NTNP! can remember just having lots of Bding time hehe. 

Slg- Are you still waiting for AF ?


How is everyone else? Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

AFM- AF came... Im sore, grumpy and want it to be over already! But nothing new! Last months cycle was pretty long for me!! 

<3


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Yuck. So sorry AF is there. It makes for such an unpleasant few days. :hugs: You must be excited to try again after a month's break! 

I did originally have nice weekend plans of going out for lunch today, Christmas shopping with my hubby, and then setting up the Christmas tree together. Instead, my hubby got injured at work on Monday so he can't really get out much...so that scratched shopping and lunch off the list. Then last night I found out we couldn't get our Christmas tree for today because he used it for an event last weekend and couldn't pick it up right away so it's at someone else's house and now they are out of town for the weekend. :cry: So all my happy plans are gone. Now my plans consist of cleaning my filthy, dirty house because when dh is home he doesn't pick up after himself properly! Argh!

We *do* have a couple friends coming over around 8 tonight to have some dessert and play Dutch Blitz...which makes the cleaning all the more necessary.

Also - I was really, really bad today and got the hugest urge to POAS. I felt certain I would get a BFP already because I never woke up once to pee in the night and I slept for 11 hours. So, unable to resist, I POASed and sure enough, it's a BFN. :growlmad: Now I wish I hadn't done it so I could at least have my hopes up a bit longer. I'm only 9DPO but everyone else seems to get squinters at this stage. When was the earliest any of you got a BFP?

(Plus, my temps went down a bit today so I'm not all that hopeful anyway). I'm still having very light AF cramps. I feel like 7 DPO starting AF cramps is pretty early. Do you think this is a good sign or bad?


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I only ever got the early af cramps with bfp....I was preg accidentally first time so wasn't symptom watching. I was saying to DF "I have got one mother of a period coming this month". I couldn't understand why it wasn't arriving and df said it wasn't due for a week! ( DF kept track because we were using rhythm method)


----------



## bluestars

I was around cd 27-28 when i found out the first time. I was the same if was a surprise for OH and I. I felt very uncomfortable and was a bit worried something was wrong because i though AF was going to turn up early. 

I know what you mean about peoples squinters though. it seems a lot of people get a faint line by 10dpo. But then again some people get later bfp it depends on when people ovulate and if they get it right or not !! 

Thats a shame that Hubbie got hurt ! Hope he is ok. D is the same he never picks up after himself and im left with the cleaning up! Its frustrating, but i make him always do the dishes. Hes been doing a lot more since ive been back than usual! I was very surprised! hehe. 

We arent doing anything tonight. I went to a Swish night last night (Girly night) and thats about it. Spending some quality time with the OH hehe. 

Linny- what dpo where you this bfp? (sorry if i have asked this already) Did you do anything differently to get your :bfp: ? xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Swish night out and quality time with hubs sounds good! This time around I was 11dpo when i got +ve. 

I did everything different hehe, basically when i found out i was accidentally pregnant the first time 2 main things bothered me. I'd been smoking (socially, but still), and also i'd been out on a few boozy nights in the 2 weeks before testing. Ontop of that i'd been working constantly, high state of anxiety, eating whatever was convenient, going to bed late and getting up early. I wasn't a good candidate for a mother at that point. So - after the mc I changed things around. I dropped a lot of work and commitments, went away with DF to relax, ate well, took vitamins & supplements i'd read about, DF did fertility massage and acupressure points, stopped drinking and smoking of course! I feel awful about how i've treated my body over the last few years now, and feel like I deserve it if things don't work out. In any case, still the best decisions i've made about my health for a long time. X


----------



## slg76

Linny-I'm glad you made some good changes for yourself but I hope you don't feel like your mc was your fault. I know people who do far worse and carry to term. But this time around it sounds like you will be more relaxed to enjoy a pregnancy and healthier to make it easier on your body. 

we are also having lazy weekend. DD has a cold and it's very cold outside. 
I think my OPKs are getting darker. Hoping that the trend continues today :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Thats great of you to make all these positive changes. But please dont think you MC was your fault. It wasnt at all. Little button was just need elsewhere! He/she gave you wings to make you stronger and make all of these great changes!!! 

SLG - Your poor little girl ! Hope she is alright!! the little girl next door has tonsillitis. Im taking her to the doctors tomorrow. This will be the third time in a month for her poor scone!! 

OH was out fishing again all day. Been catching up on tv all day feeling sorry for myself. Took a spur of the moment urg to try Soy this month! I thought whats the harm... im not getting pregnant doing what im doing any other month so why not try. Just a small dose cd 2-7. If nothing might make me ovulate a day or two earlier or even at all!! Will try the Softcups too. only cd 2 for me a long way away from bd season!

Anyone do anything special today ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

This was the deciding piece as to why i tried Soy !! sorry if this isnt allowed !

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a12154345/bfps_with_soy_isoflavones.


----------



## Literati_Love

Why would that not be allowed? 

Blue - sorry you're at the boring part of your cycle. Blah. 

Linny- definitely don't blame yourself for what happened. People definitely do far worse throughout their entire pregnancies and their babies are fine. But it is good you are being healthier now and giving your baby the best chance!

Slg - sorry your dd is sick but hope you enjoyed your quiet weekend.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. DD is just fine; she only had a cold. She seems to get worse at night though; how do our bodies always know to act up when it's time to sleep? We are also looking into getting all the air ducts in our house cleaned to see if it helps her allergies. 

I had a blah day. I'm trying to make holiday plans and also plans to go meet my new nephew. It's pretty impossible since my husband and my family don't want to see each other. As always I just have to fly out with DD to see my family for a few days and leave hubby at home. For christmas my whole family is renting a beach house for a week. Same story; husband has no interest in going. Such a bummer. On top of that I just feel really moody. 

On a positive note, I just had the most convincing EWCM that I've had since mc. We DTD this morning so great timing. We will get one more in tonight but hubby leaves tomorrow and doesn't come home until Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - Yay for some EWCM! Hopefully tonight's BD session will be enough even if he's away for most of the week. 

Sorry to hear you are having a down day. :hugs: It is too bad your family and your DH can't get along. I do hope you cheer up soon!


----------



## hopeforababy

So happy to read some good news here! Something encouraging for all of us. :) 

My AF came last Friday (3 days late), but it was only spotting, not much of heavy bleeding. Don't know how long it takes this time for my AF to go back to the regular cycle and flow. Sigh...... I hate this getting-back-on-track-again period.

slg, hope to hear some good news from you soon. :)


----------



## bluestars

hope - are you going to take a month off or are you going to TTC after AF? 

Slg- that's a shame that the family can't even get along for the holiday period. What are your plans for Xmas ? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - Thank you for sending that link through, I found it really interesting. I had no idea Soy could be so effective, I know if I'd seen all those posts I'd have gone for it too. It's sold in Holland & Barrett so can't be that controversial, I hope this is it for you, really hope it's your cycle. I'm sorry the witch is visiting but I'm hoping you're still enjoying lots of cuddles from hubby :hugs: xx

*Hopefor *- I'm sorry the witch arrived but hoping this will kick start things to a normal cycle for you. It took me 6-7weeks to ovulate following my natural miscarriage and if I hadn't caught then (unfortunately ended in another m/c) AF would have shown up 2 weeks later, so making that cycle 8-9 weeks. So it's at least good yours has returned back so quickly. I hope this your lucky cycle and it ends with a BFP :flower: xxx

*SLG* - So pleased you got EWCM and you managed to dtd to use it too :happydance:. It's a shame families don't always get on, hopefully a new lo will bring everyone closer when you get your new BFP? Also did the OPK's getting darker continue?

Cleaning out the air ducts is a good idea, I always suffered from allergies as a child and my asthma was terrible, my mum definitely found closing off the air vents (they had blower heater ducts in the house that weren't in use for years) helped my allergies settle down, hope your daughter gets the same relief from cleaning out the air ducts :thumbup: xx

*Linny* - You can't say your miscarriage was expected or anything, I know someone that didn't know she was pregnant for 5 months, she was doing all sorts including drugs (I don't agree with any of that by the way) but she still had a healthy and happy little girl. Miscarriages are just nature's way of taking away a baby that wasn't ready for the world, not a reflection on the parents at all. I know it's not easy though, I blame myself for so much but I guess deep down I know I couldn't have stopped them, just as you couldn't stop yours.

I was pretty much on a seafood diet when I fell with this one unknowingly. I ate so many things you're not meant to eat and when I found out I was pregnant I cried a lot, thinking I'd lost the baby before I'd given it a chance but it's still here. I can't wait to shout about your entry into the second trimester, because it'll be here before you know it :happydance: xxx

*Lindsay* - So glad hubby wants to be around more with appointments etc :happydance:. I'm waiting for mine to turn that corner, all he seems to do is moan about how little I eat!:haha: I'm glad hubby is enjoying his new job and hope the shifts etc ease up so he can spend more time with you. Must be lovely to start thinking about names and imagining who the baby will look like!:baby: Men don't like shopping at the best of times, I think I'll be going without hubby a lot too when it comes down to it. He feels uncomfortable thinking about baby stuff as I can tell he's still very shielded. I guess in a sense some men's guard doesn't drop until the baby arrives.

Has hubby started touching your tummy yet? That horrifies me, as I hate a 'no warning touch' from ANYONE!!:blush::haha:

*Lit* - Sorry for your friends loss, she's very welcome here and will be looked after.:hugs: 

Your chart is still looking amazingly good. I didn't get sky high temperature's like some women do but still got a BFP. I'm a late one for BFPs, even with the twin pregnancy, blood tests showed really good increase but for some reason my pregnancy tests hadn't gone positive that quickly. My latest BFP was around 15dpo which was the day AF was due. But I don't bother looking at a test for very long, if it's not obvious I don't really take it as a positive (I've got funny eyes that refuse to see faint lines!!).:blush:

I hope the headaches clear up, have you tried getting hubby to give you a head massage? I can't believe how much it works for me xxx

*Teacup* - Welcome back! Not long till testing for you either, exciting!! I have a feeling this is yours and Lit's month!!! How wonderful would it be to go from cycle buddies to bump buddies!:happydance:xx

*AFM* - Same old, no real symptoms, am still a little bunged up too. Went out Saturday night and some random man told me I had the 'best rack in the whole town', I wanted to scream back I'm pregnant you moron but I don't suppose it's acceptable yet to be shouting you're pregnant at total strangers!!:haha: I'm looking forward to my scan on Thursday and hopefully relaxing even more into this pregnancy xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - that's some pretty compelling evidence! There's no harm anyway is there? If it doesn't seem to make much difference then you can make a new decision the following month.

Slg - congrats on the ewcm! I remember being really surprised to first notice ewcm...I had never previously paid any attention to my cm at all! :) Sorry to hear your holiday situation is a bit rubbish re: family and hubs. Is there anything you can say to your family so they'll try to put in some more effort to have freindly reationship with hubs? I had similar issue with my ex-partner and my family. I was with the man for 14 years but they never got on, it was particularly him and my mum who didn't see eye to eye, made hoidays a bit of a nightmare, so I sympathise! X

Hope - Was that your first AF since mmc? AF's can be very odd after mc, I assumed mine would be super-heavy but it was lighter than usual. Still, it's good your cycle seems to be getting back on track sooner rather than later x

LL - How are you feeling today love? X

Aleeah - I know, rationally anyway, that this is the case. Certainly I know that once I found out I was pregnant I couldn't have done anything differently to change the outcome. I don't dwell on it too much, but I am glad that it turned things round. Hehe, best rack in town! Love it! So, after the scan will you start to tell people or are you waiting a little longer? x

Afm - my scan went fine today, bean is doing really good with a strong heartbeat still and measuring perfectly. I am so grateful for bean hanging in there, when i was going to pieces. No internal this time either so i'm hopeful that's the last of the spotting. I'm still getting a little red tinge to my cm, the mw said it was probably coming from the implantation site and saw no other issues. x


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies.

You all sound like you're doing so well. I'll come back later to catch up, but Linny wanted to tell you that I spotted at 7/8 weeks with my second DS, like you describe and was told it was "text book" that the placenta was imbedding. Glad your scan went so well!!

Kim


----------



## klsltsp

Hey slg 

Sorry to hear about your holidays... I guess one way to look at it is that you don't have to worry about them being together and the stress of being constantly trying to keep the peace between them, at least with your dh not going, you won't have that stress? Just trying to pull a positive from a bad situation :)

Wanted to tell you too, that I have A LOT of allergies, I'm a severe asthmatic, very allergic to dust, so we regularily clean out the air ducts, change our furnace filter once a month and also if your dd is really allergic to dust, stuffies (stuffed animals) are the worst thing, my mom used to put all of mine in the freezer to kill the dust mites every few months :)

Good luck today with your blood test!! and good job on your good timing on the bding!!!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- YAYYYY!!!!!!!!! I am SO very pleased to hear your baby is doing well! :hugs: you must be so relieved! 

Aleeah- that is funny about the rack comment. :haha: Thanka for your optimism. I am pleased with my chart but not so happy with that BFN at 9 DPO. Really trying to wait til Wednesday to test again. My headaches are mostly gone now as well. I think a weekend of relaxation helped. 

How is everyone else? I read all comments but don't have much time on my lunch break to reply properly. :hugs: to all.


----------



## bluestars

Hey Ladies!!

I love reading all the long comments!! Mine never turn out as in depth as yours aleeah!! ehehe i always forget what i wrote by the time i get to the reply :blush:
Memory is terrible!!

Linny thats great about your scan! its getting exciting now!!

Aleeah cant wait to hear of how your next scan goes too!!

SLG- i have asthma too.. used to be really bad when i was younger. My soft toys where kept away but cleaning out the vents sounds like a great thing to do. (We didnt have vents). 

Just thought that why not give it a try .. if it doesnt work then it can add to the long list of things that havent been working ! AF isnt causing me any more pain which is good. Hopefully it will be over soon!! xxx


----------



## slg76

thanks for all the thoughts on allergies and asthma. I will start calling around for prices. We have a pretty big house so I'm guessing several hundred dollars for cleaning the vents. 

I did an OPK this morning and it seems lighter than the previous two days. I think it's possible that I ovulated yesterday. Hard to say for sure. We BD yesterday morning and this morning so we should be covered. Husband left for work and will be home Thursday.


----------



## klsltsp

slg the last time I did the vents, and I was calling around for prices, sometimes it was hard to compare, some companies would give a price on square footage, others based on number of vents... I ended up with the best price from the company that services my furnace... they gave me a discount.. good luck! 

literati I wouldn't worry about a bfn at 9dpo, that's super early.. I've gotten bfps at 10-11 dpo but were always pretty light. I can't believe you are able to wait until wednesday!! 

Aleeha I laughed at your rack comment.. I have a very small chest so I looove when I'm pregnant and nursing :)

blue, you're amazing, and I think your willingness to try anything is amazing, when your little bean does come, he/she will be very lucky to have you!!


----------



## bluestars

Kls- I wouldnt go that far. Lol but thank you for being soo kind. Not 100% sure its going to help but I just want my little bean soo much. Getting into desperate measures now hehe . 2nd day 3 to goo! It actually makes me sleep soo well! I was in a coma last night!!! struggled to get up this morning and NO NIGHTMARES!! Added bonus! 

Anyone heard from nina ? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I tend to reply when I'm meant to be working, I work really hard so take my time out to reply, only way I really switch off from work. PLUS I love to talk!!:haha: I'm sometimes so embarrassed when I see how long the post is after I've posted... I seem to have a lot to say!!!:blush::haha:

Like everyone else has said about the soy, it can't hurt and it might be the winning solution. I still think you should go back to the doctors and lay it on thick if you can, I know you wouldn't need to lay it on at all as I appreciate it's not been a nice journey for you. They HAVE to help, that's what they are there for you, you give so much back in your line of work why can't they help you for once??? Sorry, makes me angry :growlmad:, you deserve and have earnt this baby so much, doctors can help and should. I'll call them up if you like!!:haha:

*Linny* - So pleased your scan went well!! You must be so relieved, such exciting times for you! Has it all sunk in for hubby yet?? It's so amazing you're almost 8 weeks now. :happydance:

We don't plan (I don't plan anyway!) to tell anyone until Christmas now, I'll be around 16 weeks and believe I can hide it for a bit longer. Hubby has a big mouth though, so not sure what he'll do in the excitement following the scan. Update on the cat doppler situation too, apparently it is just the cat that's heartless :cat:, found baby a couple of times now (only looked a couple of times). Hubby said the sweetest thing last night, he told me to record it on my phone so he could listen to it over and over again when he wanted to! My husband is the least sweet man I know, he's a real man's man and doesn't do soppy but that comment melted my heart. I didn't record it though as told him I'd get the doppler out and let him listen whenever he wanted to!:thumbup:

*Kim* - How are you feeling now? Is everything feeling like it's going back to normal? Are you healing well? I can imagine it's been both a physical and mental rollercoaster, hopefully this is the start of a beautiful rainbow baby journey now :happydance: xx

*SLG* - So glad ovulation happened whilst hubby was still around, sounds like you've had all the bases covered, really hope this is your month :hugs: xx

*Literati* - I love logging on and checking your chart out, it's looking good still. I've got my fingers and toes and everything crossed for you testing tomorrow :thumbup: xxx

*AFM* - Still really bunged up and looking forward to my midwife appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, your chart looks great!!! I know I've said that before, but those nice steady temps are a really good sign I think! I'm really excited for you to test tomorrow :) On my first bfp, I had a negative at 10 dpo (and figured I was out), and then positive at 13 dpo (I didn't test in between) so don't worry about a bfn at 9 dpo, it's very very early! I hope your hubby recovers quickly!

Blue, that link about soy was really interesting, thanks for sharing! I hope it works for you!! Where are you in your cycle? Have you started your bd marathon yet?

Linny, it sounds like you made some really positive changes in your life, good for you! :) I agree with the others, you certainly didn't "deserve" the m/c and it wasn't your fault. It reminds me of what my doctor said to me after my m/c... she said it was her belief that no m/c was a "waste", it just helps your body get prepared your body for the next pregnancy. I am so glad to hear that your scan went well! I think this is your rainbow :)

Slg, sorry to hear that your having difficulty with the holiday plans, that's really too bead that your hubby and family can't get along, even just for the holidays. I hope your DD is feeling much better soon!! 

Hope, sorry to hear AF made an appearnce :( At least this way you'll have a fresh start with a new cycle.

Aleeah, I'm excited for your scan this week :) I really think this is your rainbow! Your story about "the best rack in town" made me laugh, lol. On friday last week I had a someone ask me when I was due... that was a first :) I bet your DH will start getting excited when he sees baby on the ultrasound this week... that's what really made it real for my hubby. And yes, he has started touching my belly (but is not patient enough to wait for baby to kick, he thinks it's too early to feel it from the outside, but it's definitely not.... baby was kicking really hard last night and I almost woke him up to feel it and say "I told you so", but I was nice ;) )

Kls, I hope you're doing well hun! 

As for me, been very busy with work and home stuff... doesn't look like it's going to improve till the new year either. We put up the Christmas lights over the weekend and went stroller shopping (just to look so far)... we also had an education in infant carseats from a nice lady who saw us staring blankly at the wall-o-carseats, lol. Anyway, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## bluestars

Haha your hilarious ! Cant believe that your going to be 16 weeks at xmas time !lol thats flew in ! Are you planning on telling people then? Have you told family? 

3rd day of soy today. Doesnt make me feel any different at all. Im tired a lot and sleeping better (Im sleeping like im in a Coma) and less nightmares.. haha. So 8f its not going to help ttc then its gave me a break from them. 

Thought AF was finishing tomday but its came flowing back again... nae luck haha. Whens your next scan Alleeah? :flower:


xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey linds just seen your message. We must have posted at the same time. Im only cd 4 or 5 I think. I cant remember greatly but AF is still here and still hurting now ans then. But as a woman we soldier on haha! 

Thats soo cute hubbie is starting to feel belly more ! Hopefully he feels little one kick soon! Hope the business is good business and not the stressful headache sort of busy!! I got some car seat practice in with little B before I left. Not fun! Haha but really funny ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - Thanks. I hope I have some good news soon. Glad you're doing okay. 

Slg - sounds like your timing was perfect this month. I sure hope you get a little surprise in a couple weeks! 

Aleeah - hehe, I am so glad you enjoy checking my chart every day. ;) 
Christmas sounds like a great time to tell everyone! And that is really sweet about your hubby wanting you to record the baby's heartbeat. It's so nice when 'manly men' suddenly show their soft side. I am excited to hear about your scan this week... Can't believe you are already 12 weeks! 

Lindsay - Thanks! That is so good to know that you have had a BFN at 10 DPO and still gotten a BFP. When did you get your BFP with this pregnancy? 
How great that you've started shopping! That must be such an exciting time! 

Blue - I hope that soy works for you. Those comments did look compelling. Great to hear it's helping you sleep better as well!!!

AFM - I am SO, SO SOOOO anxious to test. I don't think I've ever been so eager for a BFP at this stage before! I have been thinking about it non- stop... So I know it is going to be UGLY if I get a BFN tomorrow. :( I am going to try to get up a bit earlier tomorrow to test so I have time to absorb the news, whatever it is. I honestly don't have any promising symptoms and I am SOOOOOO irritable, but I am still extremely hopeful.


----------



## bluestars

Lit I'm so anxious for you! I really really hope this is your month!! Your temps look so stable ! If I had those temps I'd be hopeful too! 

Xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, glad to hear that at least the soy makes you sleep better! I've got my fingers crossed that it will help you get your bfp too ;) Hopefully AF will leave you alone soon! The busy is a bit of both, got way too much going on with work right now, and also picking up the slack with making dinner since hubby is so busy now.

LL, with this pregnancy I got my bfp at 10 dpo but it was faint (and I didn't test before then). I felt normal prior to that besides some mild cramping, and losing my breath easily. I really hope you have good news to report tomorrow morning, I'll be looking for your update!!


----------



## bluestars

Linds just realised how far along you are!! How exciting your little one will have all his finger nails and toe nails and everything! Hehe just needs to grow and become stronger and then he's ready to meet mommy and daddy!

I think sometimes it's better keeping yourself busy makes time god faster! I can't believe that it's December soon ! Where has the time gone! It was this time last year is began to get really sick! Scared to think it was a year ago! I was pregnant a year ago! Xxx

Xxx


----------



## slg76

LL-hang in there. almost time to test. I'm so hopeful for you this month. Can't wait to see your test. 

I think I may have actually ovulated! I had good EWCM this morning and it coincided with my OPK getting lighter again. Very encouraging. We BD yesterday and the day before. I've done what I can do and now just need to wait. I got a beta done today. I will get the result tomorrow and it should now be negative from my mc.


----------



## bluestars

Slg- Fingers crossed beta is way down and O actually happened! Hope you caught that little egg to! Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue - welcome back!!glad that your are home. Hope AF is truly over for you soon so you can get onto next cycle!The link about soy was interesting to read, I really hope it works for you. And if it helps you sleep better...well thats an added bonus!

Aleeah - I laughed about your rack comment!had me chuckling. Well if you cant be given a compliment about the rack when pregnant then when can you! Im excited to hear about your next scan,the time is flying by 12 weeks already! How wonderful to announce to everyone for christmas,if hubby doesnt before! You so deserve this,I hope you can relax and enjoy soon. 

Literati - your chart! It looks very exciting!my fingers and toes are crossed for you testing tomorrow. Good Luck!I will be refreshing the page looking for updates!sending you lots of good luck I have a good feeling :-D

Slg - sounds like you have it covered this month!keep my fingers crossed for you. I hope the tww flies by for you!

Linny - fabulous news that your scan went well!im so pleased for you.I hope you are able to relax a little now. This is your rainbow!

Kls - hope you are doing ok love.

Sorry if I missed anyone!

Afm - so far so good. I had some bloods taken today for hcg level and have to go back in 48 hours for more. Fingers crossed it doubles. Then they will book me an early scan for the week after to see if baby is in the right place this time.Sorry ive been a little quiet,just trying to take it all in and let my head adjust while not getting over excited. But im always here..lurking and reading your posts.Hope everyone is really well x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs - so great that they're monitoring you closely this time. I feel confident everything will be okay this time! 

Blue - so sad that you were pregnant a year ago. :( that is so unfair that you still don't have your take-home baby. But so many of those people got BFPs on their first month of soy so hopefully you will too! 

Lindsay - Bleh, the extra supper-cooking doesn't sound fun. I bet you're looking forward to your mat leave when things will slow down a bit again. :) 

Slg - I hope your hCG is back below 5 and that you really did ovulate on your own! :happydance: 

AFM - 12.5 more hours til I test!!!!!!!! I'd better plan a nice treat for myself for if it's negative. :s.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, you're right, keeping busy will make the time go by quickly. I can't believe it's almost december either!! The year seems to have flown by. Here's to hoping you will be pregnant again very soon :)

Slg, that's great news that you think you may have ovulated on your own! Hopefully you caught the egg :) Sounds like your timing was very good.

Ljs, must be reassuring to you that they will be monitoring you closely this time. I'm very hopeful for you that things will go great this time!

LL, you have some great will-power!! I would have tested again (probably more than once) with a chart like yours. I'll be checking in for your update tomorrow morning :) Yes, I am looking forward to mat leave... I'm not sure how much things will slow down though... it may be a whole new type of busy :)


----------



## bluestars

Lit I'm awaiting your test results and have all my fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Me too lit!!Ive been refreshing every 2 mins lol...x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you all for being excited for me.


Here is the answer you've all been waiting for:

:happydance:

I am in such shock at this point, but so happy.


(What did I tell you guys about my right ovary!?)
 



Attached Files:







tests13dpo.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I've got this to say - :happydance: :hugs::yipee::headspin::yipee:


----------



## Linnypops

Your right ovary is queen. Let noone say otherwise X


----------



## ljsmummy

I knew it!!!!
Way to go right ovary!!im so so happy for you!!
This is just fabulous news which you have waited so patiently for.
Im not clever enough to do all the little dancing and hugging people,but rest assured I did a little dance around my living room for you!
Congratulations,bump buddy!x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you guys soooo much! When I went to tell DH he GASPED and hugged me which made it more real!


----------



## Literati_Love

Btw the frer has gotten even darker since!!!


----------



## Aleeah

Crying happy tears for you LL...! :happydance:Sending you a big soppy hug!! :friends:

Over the moon for you lovely, over the frigging moon!!! :thumbup::yipee::dance::friends::wohoo::p:laugh2::D=D&gt;:wohoo::hugs2::smug::yipee::thumbup::yipee::dance::friends::wohoo::p:laugh2::D=D&gt;:wohoo::hugs2::smug::yipee::thumbup::yipee::dance::friends::wohoo::p:laugh2::D=D&gt;:wohoo::hugs2::smug::thumbup::yipee::dance::friends::wohoo::p:

Some of those little men are from LJsMummy too :flower: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mindymoo

Hi everyone - I know I haven't been writing on here lately but I have been checking in everyday to see how you are all doing!I am So So happy for everyone who has got their BFP's!! You ladies deffo deserve this H+H 9 Months to you all x x x:dance::yipee::wohoo:
AFM- I am nervous as testing this weekend. Got good symptoms though and a funny preggers feeling so fingers crossed!! hmmmm maybe i will test earlier lol :shrug:


----------



## Linnypops

Mindymoo - Well your chart's looking awesome! x


----------



## mindymoo

ahhh linny thats last months :( I decided after AF arrived that this month we would just go with the flow and see what happens.

Have had a sick feeling in my tummy for 2 days, bbs really hurt and I just caved and did a frer oops there is the faintest line but it is a line.... I should have waited as now I dont know whats happening lol. Will test again Friday x


----------



## Linnypops

Mindy - oh wow!!! :hugs: A line's a line as they say! What dpo are you at (generally)?


----------



## bluestars

Aww how amazing Lit I knew it your chart looks AMAZING !!! Thats a great big :bfp: wooohooooo! Haha

so many bfp!lol you ladies will be meeting up in the pregnancy forums now hehe no escaping each other !! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Good luck mindy fingers crossed for you!! Xxx


----------



## mindymoo

I think im 10dpo but could be 1 either way lol. Didnt even have the normal O pains so I dont know :) but dont wanna get my hopes up as it was very faint, so will test again another day but eeeeekkkkkkk


----------



## slg76

there is no doubting that line!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:
I'm so happy that this was your time. I know you have been losing hope recently. You must be beyond thrilled.


----------



## bluestars

Mindy test again in the morning xx

im with slg lit u must be over the mooon!!!

lets hope we can squeeze I little one is before xmas slg! Where are you ? Xx


----------



## slg76

I would be happy to help the team out by getting my bfp this month. If I must. :haha: I actually think I ovulated two days ago and I had :spermy: in there waiting! Time will tell....
I got my beta back from yesterday. 4. Officially negative.


----------



## Lindsay109

:wohoo: YAYYYYY!!! That's AMAZING news LL!!! I'm am SOOO happy and excited for you :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Way to go right ovary!!! And those nice steady temps don't lie :happydance:

What's your due date??


----------



## Lindsay109

Mindymoo, a line is a line!! You should test again tomorrow ;) I also think you should post your test so we can see too, I love looking at lines :) 

Blue, I'm hoping the rest of you all get your bfp's in december so we can celebrate all month long :)

Slg, glad you're willing to take one for the team :haha: Are you planning to test in a couple weeks, or just going to wait things out?


----------



## Aleeah

So excited for you too Mindy!!! Wow this is the place to be it seems, see Blue it'll be you and SLG next, this pregnancy stuff is evidently catching, got to thank Lindsay, she started it all!!:thumbup:

Just had my midwife booking in appointment, all fairly non-eventful except my blood pressure, which I was sure was currently under control. I haven't been checking it but didn't want to check and then worry, so thought not knowing was the way forward. It's at 140/100, Lindsay I know you have high blood pressure, is my reading bad? I guess I'll have to go onto medication for it again, had hoped I'd managed to shake it off! xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Slg - great news on the negative and fingers crossed for the positive to come! x


----------



## bluestars

Slg - your nearly at the exciting time! Something could be happening as wee speak. I am still waiting for AF to fully go. 

I'm not even in the sexy time part of my cycle. How ever OH and I could keep our hands off each other a day longer. 5 weeks is waaaay to long :blush::haha: was really nice to 'bond' again haha. Hopefully I don't tire myself out for the sexy time ahead! Just hope that i actually O. Not convinced that December will be my month. I have a feeling that someone upstair won't be letting me get pregnant this month so there's no chance I miss Christmas with my family. Lol However it would make my Christmas if I did. But I wouldn't find out till the 22nd,! And chances are I'll have my next AF over Christmas !! 

All you lucky beggars who are pregnant won't be missing the witch! 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah your blood pressure is a teeny bit high. But certainly nothing to worry about. <3 xxx


----------



## slg76

Well a big thank you to Lindsay to starting the pregnancy so we could all catch it!!!

I am hopeful this month although I don't know how realistic it is that I would get pregnant again naturally. "they" say that if you are ever going to ovulate on your own it will be right after a miscarriage. Actually, on my medicated cycles I give myself a shot of synthetic HCG and that is what triggers ovulation. This month I just had made the HCG on my own :shrug: 
Of course I will test!! Maybe 10 or 11 DPO. I don't want to guess at lines but I don't usually hold out until AF. 

Blue: I'm glad you and OH had some "bonding" time. Not all sex should be about baby making. Aleeah says we are next so who are we to argue?


----------



## bluestars

I know SLG we better listen to Aleeah! hehe if we must  Id love a BFP for us both SLG !! 

lol I'll be the looser on this page on my own soon enough if i dont get a move on ahaha!! xxx


----------



## slg76

no losers here. Just saving the best ones for last :laugh2:


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue and Slg...Aleeah the Oracle has spoken!neither of you will be left behind. I wouldn't argue with her...she's pretty awesome lol.
Come on you two you can do it,full house!x x


----------



## bluestars

Haha SLG love it :). How longs hunnie away for ? xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, I'm glad to hear your appointment went well :) Your blood pressure reading is a little high, but don't worry too much about it. Likely they will check it again... they don't usually medicate based on one reading. Do you check your blood pressure at home? If you're anything like me, I have a high reading 90% of the time at the doctors office (around 130 - 140/90) and at home it's perfect. I have checked my home machine at the doctors office so am fairly confident it's accurate. Your blood pressure will also probably go down over the next few weeks due to the pregnancy. I was on a tiny dose of medication until 14 weeks, and then discontinued as my blood pressure was too low (normal in mid-pregnancy apparently). I check at home daily and have been told that as long as it's below 140-150/90 - 100, no need to re-start the medication... it won't hurt the baby and in the short term it won't hurt me either. I will be watched more closely for the remainder of the pregnancy though as the normal trend is for blood pressure to start to rise so they are expecting that. You may also get extra growth scans after 20 weeks like they are sending me for. Sorry for the novel, lol, I have been well educated on blood pressure and pregnancy over the last few months.

Blue, glad to hear you had some "bonding" time with OH, as Slg said not all sex should be about baby making. I'm hoping you get a wonderful early Christmas present on the 22nd :)

Slg, I've got my fingers crossed for you as well! Sounds like it could possibly be the perfect combination of events :)


----------



## Lindsay109

ljsmummy said:


> Blue and Slg...Aleeah the Oracle has spoken!neither of you will be left behind. I wouldn't argue with her...she's pretty awesome lol.
> Come on you two you can do it,full house!x x

Hehe, I like that!! There's no arguing with the "oracle" ladies :)


----------



## Aleeah

This is such an exciting and awesome thread at the moment!! 

*LJsMummy* - thank you for the vote of confidence in my Oracle skills!:thumbup: Now if I give you my husband's mobile number do you mind calling him and explaining to him I'm always right?! He seems to disagree a lot!!:haha:

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your new ticker!!:happydance: Can't believe you're more than 5 weeks already!!xx

*Blue* - Can't beat the baby dancing without the need to create a baby, it's nice not to shove a pillow under your behind after!!:haha: Or is it just me that did that?!?!:blush: I actually had a pillow specifically for this as I was worried there would be leakage and I'd wake later with a pillow stuck to my face... is that TMI?!?!:haha:

I'm hoping the b*tch of a w*tch leaves you alone real soon, so you can start getting back to pillow under bum post action!:winkwink:

*Lindsay *- Thank you so much for the advice, it's all reasurring to hear. I've been on lots of medication for hypertension before as they did the 24hour test (machine on for 24 hours at home) and it was still high. But then I exercised lots more and it dropped back down. I haven't done any exercise this pregnancy so far, as did with all the others and didn't want to worry in case I was overdoing it this time. But I should be getting back to exercising after tomorrow's scan... can't wait(!):winkwink:

*SLG & Blue* - You're going to get there very soon, I can totally see it in my crystal ball!!:flower: Seriously ladies, I just know it, I know I'm always a ball of enthusiasm but I just know it!! We'll be converting this thread to a parenting one before you know it where we'll all moan about the sore boobs from breast feeding and the sleepless nights and before you know it we'll all sound like our mums!!:haha:

*Lit *- Hurry back from work and reply so we can see more pregnancy tests and happiness!! :happydance:xxx

AFM - As you can tell, I'm still high off Lit & Mindy's BFP's!! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

THANK YOU SO MUCH, everyone! I feel undeserving of all your excitement for you! You guys have made me feel so great! 

Slg and Blue - Aleeah has awesome intuition so I would listen to get about your BFPs bein right around the corner. Yay, slg, for being in the TWW! 

Lindsay - I am due on August 8th! Yay! Hehe 

Mindy - sounds like congratulations are in order. A line is a line, no matter how faint!!!!'

Aleeah - glad your appt went well. I hope you don't end up needing medication although it's good they are monitoring! 

Blue - woohoo for BDing! ;) 

Ljs - how are you doing! 

I am SOOO excited but also a bit in denial. I can't get in for my prenatal appt til Dec 30th which concerns me, but I know my dr will give me help over the phone if I am worried. I would like to ask for an early scan. I still haven't gone in for dr confirmation.


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah- :xmas13: :haha: I was actually on the floor at your pillow comment! Let me just say you are not the only one to do and and I also have a spare pillow for the same reason! That was hilarious! Haha. Your right it's great not to have to pillow up! Haha! 

Lit Im still on a high from your news haha. I will put my faith into oracle ALeeah! Haha :friends:

:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Lit and Mindy! What wonderful news! 
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## slg76

doesn't everyone keep a spare pillow so the semen and the drool don't mix??? :rofl:


----------



## teacup

Wowwww! That's amazing news Literati_Love!!! Congratulations!! :dance: sorry for being a rubbish cycle buddy, I'm in on holiday at the mo in Paris and haven't been able to get online often. I haven't tested yet but I'm quite sure I'm not pregnant - no obvious symptoms to speak of! Have you got any symptoms? I'm SO happy for you! Yayyyy! :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Thanks! How are you doing? 

Slg - I definitely have a separate pillow to prop my hips up too. :haha:

Teacup - Thank you, cycle buddy! Don't count yourself out from lack of symptoms...I don't really have any noticeable ones either.

My main symptom today was just some twinges and unique sensations on alternating sides throughout the day. They aren't painful or even very noticeable, but they're there. 

I'm also very tired. That's pretty much it. I had a normal PMS of just being insanely irritable and craving things. So far still no sore boobs, nausea (although a couple times today I felt a bit 'off' for a moment but then it went away), or anything...but I'm trying not to read anything into that. I'm only 13 DPO and last time the sore boobs and slight nausea didn't kick in til about 15 DPO. That's normal, right?

So...sometimes lack of symptoms can be a good sign. I definitely didn't have any noticeable symptoms before my BFP last time either. When will you test? I hope you're enjoying your time in Paris!


----------



## mindymoo

will have to upload pics when i get back from work later, you ladies can tell me what you think as im still not convinced!! - another faint line this am - just went to the supermarket and bough a whole load of tests - dont tell my hubby though lol!! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Woooohoo faint line! You are totally preggers! :)


----------



## bluestars

I with Lit a line is a line! Let us see we will help!hehe ! 


Afm- AF has finally stopped! So now awaiting O lol hopefully comes a little early this time! 

Crys how are you? How is the new house ? Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I hope O comes soon and very strong this time from that soy! You need a BFP!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - when you starting your soy? x


----------



## bluestars

I took it 2-6 (well today is 6 I havent taken it yet as ive been taking it at night) rather nervous now that ive mucked things up but we can only wait and see. Even a stronger ovulation would be nice. Wish I took it like 3-7 too as ive just read last night that 1-5 &2-6 have a higher chance of twins. Not greatly keen on a twin pregnancy though because of how I was last time and how it turned out last time. So hoping that because ive taken them just before bed on cd2 that it really counts as cd3 lol.... that rational or irrational thinking ? Hehe ! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

LL super big congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance: I posted this on a different thread last night by accident LOL I was soo tired I didn't even notice lol

You too mindy!!

This thread is awesome!! I wish I was actively TTC!! 

Blue and slg you guys are going to get your bfps next and then I'll be left all alone LOL that's okay I wish nothing but the best for all of you ladies!!

Aleeha you are hysterical!! are you this funny in person lol

AFM had my most recent round of bloodwork yesterday.. I'm down to 45!! which is great, I was 89 last week.. I'm feeling great and allowed to bd again which is awesome!! lol although it's a little weird to be using protection... I am on bcp and we're using condoms... just to be sure... hopefully I get the okay to TTC in feb/mar ish and then we could maybe have a 2014 baby along with all of you lovely ladies!!!

Have a great day!

Kim


----------



## bluestars

However if its to be twins then obviously Im not going to be devastated. I'll be thankgul for what im given. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Kim dont worry I dont believe that I will be pregnant before the year is out so we will be doi g this thread together ! Although I do hope that you ladies stay around and keep the chatter going. Thays great that you and hubbie van have the bonding time. Hehe

Aleeah I want to know if your this funny in person too haha! 

:flower:


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Wow, it's odd to think a day here or there on a supplement could result in 2 rather than one baby! Yep I can see why you might feel more nervous of twins after your previous experience, but hopefully whatever happens as you say - it'll be a blessing! As long as it goes well it doesn't matter if it's one or more X

Kim - Glad to hear the numbers are coming down love! x


----------



## bluestars

I know. I'll just be glad to have my little Button weither it be one or two! Then I can come join you guys on the other end ! Xxx


----------



## slg76

blue, maybe I should look into soy for some "twin power"! I sometimes wish for twins since this will very likely be my last pregnancy. Other days I think of how tired I am looking after one baby and then think I'm nuts to want two at once!! I'm quite sure I would become a master sleepwalker. For me it's all up to nature and the fertility meds....I can't have soy even in my diet. 

Kim, great news about your falling HCG!! Using a condom must feel a lot like hoping for a negative HPT. It's just all backwards :wacko: Have fun with "hubby bonding time"! Let's face it, sex is just better when you aren't trying to make a baby :shrug:

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, can't wait for your scan update today!!! 

LL, I'm soooo excited for you :happydance: I would ask the doctor about an early scan, it really does help settle the nerves a bit! Well, actually it made me really anxious first, but then it settled my nerves, lol. It's totally normal not to have much in the way of symptoms that early... I don't think I had nausea and sore boobs until about 5.5 - 6 weeks. BTW, I love your ticker :)

Slg, I, too, had a separate pillow :rofl: All this pillow talk is hilarious!

Teacup, I hope you're enjoying your holiday! Sounds lovely! I'll keep my fingers crossed that no symptoms is a good symptom for you!

Mindy, I think more congrats are in order :happydance: A line is a line!! Looking forward to seeing the pics :)

Blue, I hope the soy works it's magic for you!! That's crazy that a day difference can increase likelihood of twins. I totally follow your logic though, I would say taking it at night time is closer to CD 3 than CD 2 hehe

Kim, so glad to hear things are progressing well on your end! Feb/march will be here before you know it :)


----------



## bluestars

Haha oh god I was sick with twins! Hehe xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Scan update, all's looking good. Baby was facing down again, I guess at the moment it has the same number of brain cells as it's father, poor thing! Got bumped up by another day, so now 12 weeks 5 days, so that's good. Due date is 7th June.

So as you ladies think I'm so funny and I'm in a giving sharing sort of mood, here's the story of my D&C, it should be a sad story but given it's me, it's oddly not. So here goes with all the Too Much Information stuff etc... you have been warned....

As some of you know, I knew the twins didn't have heartbeats for a while but was asked to come back in 2 weeks to double check. So we did but that scan was brief and again there were no heartbeats, so I was scheduled in to have a D&C a few days later. On the day of the D&C, they asked to do another ultrasound to check on the size and location of the twin sac. The ultrasound tech put a condom on the probe thing and announced this was going to be a very in depth internal scan so I'd have to bear with her if I was in any pain etc as she needed the measurements. Fine I thought, in depth? Didn't get that, but figured I'd know what that was soon enough. 

I was wearing a hospital gown at this point and had it pulled over my knees to protect my modesty, first error there. So she lowers the probe without looking and tries to push it into my bum hole :help:!!! Yes the wrong hole!!:huh: But did I say anything? No! I assumd this was the indepth scan, go up my bum and find my babies?!:blush: I was alarmed but let her continue trying to shove this thing up so hard the bed moved...!! To which point she said "Is that your bum I'm trying to get it into?". "Well yes" was my response. My husband burst into tears of laughter :rofl: and she apoloised and quickly changed the condom and got the correct hole that time.

Apparently when I awoke from my D&C, I kept asking my husband if my bum was sore?!:blush: The embarrassment was horrible, worst thing is does that tech think I liked it trying to go up my bum?!?! Moral of the story is, they should NEVER need to go up your bum for any sort of pregnancy scan and also, if they try, say something! I can see this story resurfacing as soon as we announce our pregnancy, after a few drinks at Christmas no doubt my husband will be telling everyone! So you see ladies, I don't think I'm funny in real life, sadly I think funny things happen to me.:flower:

*Lit* - I'm still so excited for you :happydance:, I was screaming your good news to my husband yesterday who nodded along and actually knew I was talking about you! Just shows how much this forum means to us all. I feel stronger having you ladies to turn to and I hope you all feel the same. Definitely ask for the early scan, it helped me so much, and the regular scans have been amazing.:hugs:

*Blue* - I can't believe so many of us have pillows for this task... or as my husband crudly puts it "your cum pillow" !!!:blush: (btw I do wash it too!):laugh2:

Glad the witch has vacated the property!:thumbup: Hey you'll be onto the sexy time of your cycle before you know it, how awesome would it be to have a lovely BFP wrapped up for hubby to open on Christmas Day?? I'm rooting for you here, you're number 1 fan! :hugs:xx

*Crysshae* - So good to see you! Looking forward to getting a full update from you when you have a chance, what have you been up to?:hugs: xx

*Teacup* - Paris must be so amazing this time of year, I'm so jealous! I'd love to go to Paris!! And remember I didn't get any symptoms at all this time around and this one is the one that seems to be sticky! Good luck missy, really hope we can have another BFP here soon xxx

*Mindy* - Looking forward to seeing pics of your test, a lines a line, sounds like you are well and truly up the duff!!:happydance:

*Kim* - So glad your beta's are looking like they're dropping significantly and big yay for back to baby dancing!! Feb will be here before you know it, everyone always loses January in the post Christmas blur and so Feb will be here in a flash, you watch! We'll all have our 2014 babies I'm sure, like I've said before, some of us might have them kicking away at us in our tummy's and some may have them in our arms but we'll all have them I'm sure :thumbup:xx

*Linny* - Love seeing your ticker baby grow and grow! How are your symptoms now? xx

*SLG* - I'm excited for you to be getting a BFP soon too, what's your current plan of action? Have you been using OPK's at all? Happy Thanksgiving to you too xx

Aleeah xxx


----------



## bluestars

Omg my gosh Aleeah OH and I are doubled over howling at your scan story! I would have done the exact same though! How embarrassing!! Haha ! You are cracking! 

I am soo pleased that your scan went well! Your baby is doing fantastic! Bumped up a day! Go baby bump! Hehe one day less to wait is always a bonus haha!

and yes I also waah my 'Cum pillow' its all nice and clean ready for our marathon. So are my bed sheets. Lol OH always says 'yass I love when you wash the sheet because I know im going to get lucky'.... I actually wash them one a week .... how lucky can this man think he is ? Haha!

lit I love your ticker its soo cute! 

(I have now forgotten what the rest of you girls have said so I will have to come back to another comment later.... please forgive mu shite memory!) Xxx


----------



## slg76

Aleeah--hahahahaha :rofl: How do you say anything in that situation?? And, how does the nurse not understand which hole is for what?? I have a strict nothing goes up the bum policy. Not even the nurse gets an exception! 

I love, love, love the feeling of fresh sheets. I never want to mess them up with sex after I wash them :nope:

As far as I can tell I should be 4 dpo now. Just waiting :paper: :coffee: tick tock tick tock

We are headed to my sister in laws for Thanksgiving today. They are are only family within driving distance and I don't have to cook.


----------



## bluestars

Aww I forget HAPPY THANKSGIVING guys ! We don't do that here. Wish we did though what a wonderful celebration. Hope you guys have a wonderful evening.

I wash sheet like a crazy lady at BDing time haha. I love clean sheets. Lol 
And yes I'm the same. My bum was made for exiting only!!!!! Haha. 
Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I like your logic on it being almost cd3 when you took it. I can see why you wouldn't want twins again but I'm sure the likelihood of getting them again would be fairly low. Good luck on your BDing marathon!

Kim - Thanks! Great to hear about your levels still declining. Condoms are awful so I'm sure you can't wait until it's safe to TTC again! I do hope you still end up with a 2014 baby!!! 

Slg - Wow, only 4 DPO still? Your TWW is dragging for me. :haha: Wouldn't it just be awesome if you got twins for this last pregnancy? Do your injectables increase the chance of twins at all? I am sooo hoping that for you now. 

Lindsay - Thanks!!! And that is great to know that you didn't have nausea/sore boobs until farther along. It's so hard not over-analyzing everything but you are having such a healthy pregnancy so if I know that you took longer to have symptoms I can feel so much better! 

I definitely hope my dr will agree to an early scan. I am sure she will be understanding of why I want one.

Aleeah - YAY for a healthy baby! And you are due just one day off from my friend who's pregnant right now. :) 

Your story was HILARIOUS!!!!!:haha: I told it to my dh too and he laughed as well. Thank you for sharing that! ahahha. Makes me feel a lot better because I always manage to embarrass myself in front of medical professionals.

That is so cool that your hubby knows who I am and everything. I talk to dh about all you girls as well. :)

AFM - I was quite pleased when I woke up extremely nauseous this morning. Of course, it went away once I sat up in bed for a few minutes, but I feel that is a good sign. I had the same literal "MORNING" sickness last time but it disappeared after about a week sadly...so hopefully this time it will just get worse and worse. ;) I also had heartburn for most of the morning. I'm ridiculously bloated, rather irritable still, and SOOOOOO tired! I definitely wasn't this tired last time. Hopefully that's a good sign as well. So far this pregnancy is crawling by at a snail's pace. I've only known I'm pregnant for less than 36 hours, but it feels like at least a week already. It's agonizing! I'll just keep taking in one day at a time, I guess. Oh - more symptoms: I've been gagging at all sorts of smells today. This isn't unusual for me since I have a ridiculously good sense of smell all the time (people at work actually call me various nicknames because of my sense of smell like "hound nose" etc :haha:). But, regardless, I am happy about it. :)

Hope you all are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - I was crying with laughter last night in the Tesco bread aisle reading your bum story :haha: I just love the polite silence you kept up. Very dignified in the face of very testing circumstances :rofl:

Really glad to hear your scan went good too!!!! i'm doing good thanks. Got quite a lot of acid reflux and nausea. So i'm living on toast and gaviscon :haha: I bought a doppler but i'm not sure when to try it...don't want to try too early and be disappointed. Glad to hear you finally found your little 'uns hb though! x


----------



## mindymoo

Hey Ladies

Right here goes - Please be honest, am I seeing things? Also its really faint is this a really bad sign??! I'm really worried and confused!:shrug:


----------



## mindymoo

you have to look really closely and tbh looks better irl lol


----------



## bluestars

I see a faint line in the first one honey. Fingers crossed when was that one taken ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Lit thats amazing sign hehe that how I thought I might have been pregnant the first time was the smells and I went off my Diet coke that im addicted too ahha. Soo happy for you!

Aleeah im still laughing at the bum. What an awkward situation! haha. Too funny !xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Mindy - I see it in the first one...how many dpo where you with these love? x


----------



## mindymoo

blue - It was taken this morning 12dpo but I dont usually get a + until day AF is due


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, your story is hilarious :rofl: I can't believe you didn't say anything, lol. I would definitely have said something.... although I'm not sure what, lol. It's good to be able to find humour in situations like that :) 

I'm so glad to hear your scan went well and the little one is doing well!!

Blue, you must do a lot of sheet washing around BD time, lol. 

Slg, happy thanksgiving!! I hope you had a nice visit with your sister in law and family :)

LL, sounds like you're getting some good pregnancy symptoms!! Also, for the record, my sore boobs came and went (and have continued to do so... the last few days they're the most sore they have been so far), so don't worry if that happens to you too, it can be normal :)

Linny, glad to hear you're doing well too :) I think I lived on carbs and fruit in first tri - thank goodness my appetite came back and my taste buds have kind of returned to normal. Good luck with the doppler! I often thought that if I had bought one (hubby said no, lol, he thought I'd over-analyze too much and I'm sure he was right) I would have tried for the first time right after an appointment or scan where I had heard the heartbeat so that I knew baby was okay.

Mindy, I can see the line in the first one. Levels can be very low in the early days depending on when the egg implanted... perhaps check again in another day or two, you should see it darkening :) When is AF due?

AFM, not much going on, just busy busy busy with work and very glad it's friday! The little one seems to be doing well too, the last few days I've been feeling kicks on my sides, and up just above my belly button :) At first I didn't recognize it as movement as he hasn't kicked there before. My placenta is anterior so I guess he's now able to kick beside and above it.


----------



## slg76

good morning.
Mindy--I also see a line in that first test. I bet you have a nice strong bfp in a couple more days. 

Linsday--glad you are feeling the baby. Feeling the kicks was one of my favorite things about being pregnant.

Blue--My sense of smell goes in hyperdrive when I'm pregnant. It's actually pretty annoying. Other than that I didn't have any symptoms besides being tired until about 6 weeks. 

Thanksgiving dinner was nice except that a good friend who is also married into the same family I am was there and in the middle of her 3rd mc. My heart is breaking for her.


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Hooray for kicking feelings! Wow, that must be wonderful :) 
That is a REALLY good idea about the doppler! Unfortunately though, no scans coming up till 11 weeks...hence why i'd got the doppler. I convinced DF about the doppler in lieu of another early scan. He was like your hubs and thought it'd make me more mental to get a doppler....

He was already worried after emptying the bathroom bin of 10+ pregnancy tests (little did he know I have the best of the tests in my bedroom drawer) :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Mindy- I can see a very faint line on the first one as well. If you don't normally get a positive til AF is due, a faint line at 12 DPO could be fine. :) 

Lindsay- that is very good to know about the sore boobs thing coming and going. Mine still aren't sore yet but hopefully soon. 

Linny- I hope you can get the Doppler to work this early on! That will be some nice reassurance when it does work. 

Slg - so sorry about your friend. :( That is devastating. :(

Blue - thanks! Hehe. Any fertile signs yet for you?


----------



## crysshae

I am doing well. We love the new house and neighborhood!

Blue - Soy raises the chance of fraternal twins - as in releasing more than one egg, so if that were the case, there would not be as many risk factors. I completely understand you being nervous about it. I hope you catch that egg this cycle. 

LL - As the others have said, it's completely normal to have no symptoms right now. 

Lindsay - It's so wonderful to feel those kicks. Enjoy them! Soon he'll be punching your bladder. :haha:

Mindy - I see a faint line too. Fingers crossed it turns into a blaring positive for you. 

Linny - I hope the Doppler works well for you. Don't get upset if you can't find the heartbeat this early. That's completely normal. Sometimes the doctor can't even find it at 12 weeks. 

Aleeah - Lol! You always do have funny stories to tell. I'm so glad you and your little one are doing well. Did your DH go this most recent scan?

Slg - I hope there is a BFP in your very near future. Seems like November has been a very lucky month for this thread, so you should definitely be next. You O'd in November. :flower:

Teacup - Have you tested? 

Ljs - Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies,just a quick update I dont think everything is going well. I keep feeling twinges/short sharp pains in my right side (the side with a tube). Im terrified. I sometimes wonder if im feeling it in both sides but just noticing the right more as im looking out for it. I called the epu and have a scan scheduled for Wednesday. I just feel like it will be bad news. I dont really have any symptoms at all. Feeling slightly sick but I think thats due to worrying so much. Wednesday seems like such a long time away right now.
Sorry its just a quick one,its all I have time for before work,will post to everyone properly later.
hope everyone is good x x


----------



## bluestars

Slj -I had bad twinges in my right side. I was worried about it and went to the hospital for a scan and everything was fine. The midwives said its normal because its the uterus preparing itself for the change to come. Im glad you have a scan on Wed that will help reassure you that everything is ok! 

Crys- I have just read that there. Hehe silly me. Still the rise in the hormones and the sickness was pretty awful. But I did say that it will be worth it as long as baby is ok. Have you and hubbie decided if you guys are going to keep trying ? Im so glad you guys are settling into the house well and the neighbourhood is good ! Hehe :flower:

Lit- No fertile signs for me yet. OH has a urine infection though!!! Been googling to see if this will effect our chances this month. Hopefully not... :(. Im sure if heroin addicts can get pregnant then we can be out out can we??

Mindy have you tested again? 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Linnypops said:


> Lindsay - Hooray for kicking feelings! Wow, that must be wonderful :)
> That is a REALLY good idea about the doppler! Unfortunately though, no scans coming up till 11 weeks...hence why i'd got the doppler. I convinced DF about the doppler in lieu of another early scan. He was like your hubs and thought it'd make me more mental to get a doppler....
> 
> He was already worried after emptying the bathroom bin of 10+ pregnancy tests (little did he know I have the best of the tests in my bedroom drawer) :haha:


haha I just seen this comment ! That is hillarious!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

LJS- I am very sorry you're feeling worried. That must be terrifying to think about having another ectopic. I've never had an ectopic so I can't speak from experience and I don't know if the pains you're having now are similar to what I have had, but I thought I'd mention this:

Both this pregnancy and last, I have had several stabbing pains on alternating sides. Last time I think I remember more stabbing pains on my left specifically and this time I think I have had them on both sides equally. Last time I was very worried about an ectopic, but sure enough the baby was in the right place (but dead :cry:). So, not that that was a very cheery story, but what I meant was that some mild stabbing pains CAN be normal and not indicate an ectopic. I think all the organs down there are affected by the uterus expanding which can cause a lot of unfamiliar sensations. :) I truly hope your scan on Wednesday goes well and shows that the baby is in the right place. I'll be praying for you!

Blue - Ooh, I hope that wouldn't affect anything...but you're right. People who do terrible things to their bodies still get pregnant so I'm sure you still have a good chance. Is he on antibiotics yet? I do hope your fertile signs show up soon. I am rooting for you so much this month! You really deserve an amazing Christmas present this year! :happydance:

Crys - Are you planning on trying again soon? You are so selfless and never talk about yourself...but we would all love to hear the details of what's going on with you. <3

Lindsay - How are you and that cute little baby bump doing?

Aleeah - How are you?

Teacup? Slg? Linny? How are you all?

AFM - I had a bit of a crazy dream the other night. It was both ridiculous and terrifying. 

I dreamt I was on a girls' trip with my mom and we were staying in a hotel room. I was sitting in front of the mirror trying all their little mini products hotels provide (shampoo, lotion, soaps, etc). I found this special face mask and applied it all over my face, thinking it felt so lovely. I went over to my mom to apply some on her face as well, but when I held up the package, to my horror it read, "THIS PACKAGE CONTAINS RH+ BLOOD. PEOPLE WITH RH- BLOOD *CANNOT* USE THIS PRODUCT." 

I freaked out (in case you didn't know, I am Rh-) and made my mom take me to the hospital. I was freaking out on the way and saying, "I need to get the WinRho shot." Then my mom said, "Well, you're not going to be able to get it because the blood bank only provides the shot for more important reasons. They will never give it to you for this reason." So I knew right then that I would not get the shot and that my body would reject all future babies and they would all die. :cry: 

Then I woke up. It was an awful dream. As ridiculous as it was, it was quite traumatizing. I guess my subconscious really must be worrying a lot while I sleep.

I know I shouldn't be complaining, but I am really not enjoying how irritable I am this pregnancy. I remember being emotional last time, but not irritable. This pregnancy feels like PMS on overdrive (and I am already a psycho b*** in PMS). Everything is SOOOO annoying and I just feel like screaming all the time. The emotional part kicked in last night as well when I took a few bites of my soggy salad and then burst out crying, "I'm SICK OF THIS SALAD!!!!" I forced myself to eat it because it was for the baby, but I cried the whole time. Then later I was trying to cuddle on the couch with dh but it was very uncomfortable, so dh asked if I wanted to move/readjust to make it comfier and I BURST OUT CRYING again and got all mad at him and moved to our loveseat and just cried by myself for a while. I didn't even know why! Ugh. So I napped on the couch until 10 while dh played video games and then finally mustered up the energy to go downstairs to my bed and slept another 11 hours. Yikers!

My boobs are still not sore but if I really bother them my nipples are a bit sensitive. :haha: I did wake up slightly queasy this morning as well, but it went away right away. 

I am going to brave the hideously busy malls today to get some Christmas shopping one with a friend...so hopefully I can paste on a smile and avoid snapping anyone's head off! What are everyone else's weekend plans?


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh - as if my last post wasn't long enough, I just remembered another dream I had.

I dreamt that Aleeah got a warning from the BnB admin for writing such long posts (which we all LOVE). So we were all SOO sad because she had to shorten her replies to us or else she would be banned. :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Hehe lit that made my sat night. I have such vivid dreams all the time OH always calls me a wierdo because I remember them all!! Haha! Its always good to wake up from those sort of dreams and know they arent true haha! 

And I was a mad woman when I was pregnant last time. Lol I hated Dons. Like properly hated him for no reason. I was set for leaving him (not that he knee that) but it wasnt till all the hormones where gone that that all left. Haha. Woops... joys of the pregnant life. It will al be worth it though xxx


And not on antibiotics yet because its the weekend. He will have to wait till monday... will antibiotics affect his aperm cou t do any of you guys know? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - from what I've read, antibiotics do affect sperm count...but if it makes you feel any better his sperm is really from 2.5 months ago, so it wouldn't affect his sperm for a couple more months? And I'm sure you could still get pregnant even if it does affect it.

Good to know I'm not the only crazy pregnant woman. ;) I wasn't expecting all this rage! My friend and I had an AWFUL time shopping because I couldn't stand being around all the people, and I think she was in PMS, so we just went around the mall intermittently saying to each other, "This is awful."


----------



## slg76

LL, sorry your shopping was no fun. In general I've been in a good mood but I temporarily lost my sanity in Walmart today for a few minutes. My husband just walked away until I calmed down. All is better now. Maybe my unexplainable anger if my first pregnancy sign? :haha:


----------



## bluestars

I hope so slg! How many dpo are you? Xxx

Lit I hate clothes shopping at any time. I know im a crap woman haha. 
Is it two month old sperm? I didnt know it could livw that long! Xxx


----------



## slg76

I was mostly kidding about my crankiness being pregnancy. I'm only 5 DPO! I've had some cramps, white CM, and moody. Could very well just be hormones fluctuating :shrug:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- yeah, the sperm her produced 2ish months ago is what is released today. I don't know exactly how it works but that's what I've read! Yeah, I don't really like shopping either. At times I am fooled into liking it when I'm really in the mood for it and have lots of money to spend on myself ;) but shopping for a ton of people on a budget while being swarmed by gazillions of people and braving long line-ups is just awful! :p

Slg - ooh you never know! It could indirectly be a pregnant symptom if hormones are extra high because there's a baby in there! Hehe. I've definitely been known to be in PMS at 5 DPO already though. :p


----------



## bluestars

Slg do you temp? (I'm supposed to be but I keep forgetting haha) cd 9 for me. 

Lit I like shopping for other people.... Hate it for me... I don't suit any sort of fashion so end up really basic haha! Living as a farmers wife lets me off with that now haha! Every now and them I whip out a fancy outfit and people are so impressed lol. 

Everyone have a nice weekend? 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha don't worry, blue! I definitely don't follow too many trends. I just dress in the basics as well. Comfort is my main concern. ;) 

My weekend has been ok so far but I am feeling sad that it's Sunday already. Blah.


----------



## bluestars

I know. The weekends go so quick! Haha. Just back from a wee five mile walk along the beach. Up to the in laws for Sunday Tea. Glad I left my car here so I dont need to walk back hehe. Lovely little December day here (For scotland anyway). 

Thought id share a part of my walk :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131201_160807.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## slg76

Hello everybody. I'm having a relaxing day at home today. Emily is playing dress up and hubby is getting ready for work. 

I do not temp. I'm a terrible sleeper and I think it interferes. 
I'm feeling very PMSy including a high sex drive which I usually only have for a day or two before AF. Who knows? Just have to wait it out. 

I'm not big on fashion either. I love it but it just doesn't fit in to my lifestyle or my budget. Its jeans and Tshirts for me.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah jeans and tshirt you can never go wrong! Sounds like a lovely peaceful day you have had in. I keep meaning to temp but Ive forgotten hopefully I will remember tomorrow when I wake up haha xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - wow, I am so jealous that you live near the beach!!!! That would be amazing. That's also so nice that it's warm enough to walk outside!!!! Enjoy tea with your in-laws! We might decorate the Christmas tree today. 

Slg - that extreme PMS sounds like a good sign! I hope it is. Glad you're having a relaxing Sunday!


----------



## Lindsay109

I hope everyone had a good weekend!

Linny, you made me laugh about the pregnancy tests, lol. DH doesn't even know I tested way more than twice (the two that were in the box he saw), haha, How are you feeling?

Crys, it's so nice to hear from you and I'm glad to hear you're doing well :) Have you decided what you want to do regarding trying again? 

Ljs, I can totally understand why you're so worried about the one sided twinges/pains. I hope your scan on Wednesday is reassuring! If it helps, I have also had one sided twinges with both my bfp's and neither were ectopic - the doctor said it was probably just the corpus luteum, or things moving around getting ready for the uterus to grow. Hang in there hun! :hugs:

Blue, any signs of ovulation yet? How's OH doing? Hopefully he'll be feeling better soon! Beautiful photo of the beach :) We were down at the beach for a walk this weekend too, unfortunately I didn't take any photos.

LL, sounds like you're having crazy pregnancy dreams, lol. I've been remembering my dreams most nights (and often more than one dream) which is quite unusual for me. Last night I had a dream about zombies (we watched the walking dead before bed, lol, probably not a good idea, lol). I know what you mean about irritability! I have certainly been more irritable than normal with this pregnancy... hubby sees the worst of it, lol, I hold things together at work. Has been much better since second tri though, so hopefully it will be the same for you :) You're pretty brave going shopping this weekend. I didn't realize we'd have so many black friday sales up here, and tried to do some x-mas shopping on the weekend... I saw the mall parking lot and turned around, lol. I am also not a very good shopper!

Slg, how are you feeling? Any more symptom spotting? 

As for me, I had a pretty quiet weekend. Didn't sleep well friday or saturday night as my low back was quite sore... last night I created a fortress of pillows and slept much better (I'm not sure about hubby though, lol). We did finish the Christmas decorating though so the house feels quite festive now :) Oh, and we bought a stroller too... a little early, but there was a really good deal online so we decided to take advantage of it.


----------



## teacup

Hello Everyone! I'm back from holiday now, we were in Paris for 5 days and then a festival in the UK for the weekend - just got back today! I still haven't tested, and I'm 17/18 dpo today, cycle day 34 and no sign of AF! I haven't got a test so will have to into town and get one - if I can find the energy, I'm very tired from traveling! :sleep:

Slg - good luck this cycle! Your symptoms are sounding great! :thumbup: xx

Blue - That's a lovely pic! What a nice place to live! xx

Literati_Love - How are things going for you? xx

Hope everyone is good and you all had a nice weekend!


----------



## slg76

:hi: welcome back, teacup.


----------



## bluestars

:hi: welcome back teacup. Hope you had a lovely trip! Sounds like you might be coming back to a :bfp: cant wait to hear all about your hols and when you test! Ill be on the edge! Would be amazing to get a little positive just before xmas :xmas8: 

Linds glad you had a better sleep last night. I ended up having nightmares last night too. Mine was the stone angels that are in 'Doctor Who' google them. They are soo freaky! I dont even know why I was dreaming of them. I dont watch it! :blush: :haha: 

Cd 10 and no sign of O yet. Still early though I usually O on 17. Ive started charting again so you guys can keep up from below. :thumbup: 

Weathers pretty rubbish here today. I wish my cycle would hurry ! I want to be in the two week wait already! Slow cycle this time! I want it to be O time I want to know is soy worked to help strengthen O. :sleep:

Slg how are you doing ? 

How is everyone else ? Xxxx


----------



## teacup

Thanks Bluestars and Slg!

I have had a couple of weird sharp pains - both when I laughed, it was this quick shooting pain in my uterus. I got this when I was pregnant last time so I'm really hoping! [-o&lt; I'm testing tomorrow morning, OH went out and bought a couple of tests! Wish me luck ladies! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - you are very clearly pregnant. I can't wait til you test! 

Lindsay - that was probably the best move to go home after seeing the parking lot! Haha. And I'm glad your pillow mound helped you sleep. 

Blue - hopefully your body is just working on that mammoth egg. 

AFM - still no reason symptoms. If I really poke at myself, my nipples are a bit sore but not my boobs at all. I am starting to get a bad feeling about this pregnancy. :(


----------



## bluestars

Teacup- your so getting a bfp tomorrow morning !! 

Lit your still so early they will come. Or maybe you will be a lucky one who won't get anything ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - love the chilled attitude going on! Can't wait to see test! X

Blue - the beach looks lovely, I used to live near beach on the west coast...loved it. Now it's just the Clyde ;) I wish your tww would hurry too, I'm curious about soy having since read a lot of good stuff. X

LL- My friend never got sore boobs with any of her 3 healthy pregnancies. Mine were on fire during my mc...and after! Your test line was strong, and sickness shouldn't hit for a while yet....if at all! I know symptoms are our best friend for reassurance but nothing about them guarantees anything as you know...although I really appreciate how tough this all is x

Afm, spotting again, mild. Got v upset, called epu and they thought it wasn't an issue. I did though and booked private scan. Also tried Doppler with df and got what we think is beans heartbeat, extremely rapid non-whooshing beat. I tried again later and couldn't find again so have resigned self to waiting again. Bean is making me grey and they're not even born yet. Xx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope your concerns are eased with the private scan. When will it be?

LL - It's completely normal to have absolutely no symptoms this early....as well as all through a pregnancy for that matter. Every pregnancy is different. 

Teacup - Wishing you a BFP on those tests your hubby is picking up! 

Lindsay - A good pillow between your legs while sleeping on your side with your legs curled up does wonders for your back. 

Blue - I hope your hubby gets better quickly. Sperm take roughly 72 days to develop before they are released as mature sperm. 

ljs - Like everyone else has said, twinges and such are completely normal during pregnancy, especially the first weeks. I hope you see a tiny little one in the exact right spot with a quick heartbeat on Wednesday. 

Slg - Fingers crossed those signs are leading to your BFP!

AFM - With moving and everything, we haven't talked about it at all. I didn't get my 21-day test done due to not following my cycles while moving and such. My next cycle should be starting in this week some time. It was short last month....probably from the stress of moving and such. I'm going to try and follow it this month and get that test done so at least I know where I stand...and hopefully DH and I will get some alone time to talk about what we wanna do. 

I still keep going back and forth about what we should do. At times, I think maybe this was a sign we should just be done, but then something happens that shows me how much I still want this. The 50-year-old lady working at a store I frequent got pregnant naturally and is currently about 8 weeks along. Then my niece, who was 4 weeks ahead of me when I had my first miscarriage, had her baby shower last Sunday. I could look at her and talk to her, but every time something was mentioned about due dates or the baby's size, having sonograms, or even being uncomfortable, my heart would just sink for a few minutes. :shrug: I don't know what we're gonna do....


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Thanks. :) How is the waiting going?

Linny - That is good to know about your friend. Everyone knows a symptomless pregnant person who has had healthy babies (including me), but it's so hard to convince yourself of when it's actually you.

So sorry your little baby is causing you so much stress. Of course the spotting is a concern and I'm glad you booked a private scan. I hope it offers you lots of reassurance. That is pretty neat you might have heard the heartbeat. I think that's a good sign. :) :hugs:

Crys- Thanks...it's just so weird when you don't even "feel" pregnant yet! Eeek. 

That is very understandable that you're having trouble deciding if you want to TTC again. There are so many factors to consider. Whatever you decide, I hope you are very happy with that decision. :hugs:

Lindsay - As for your husband taking the brunt of your irritability, mine has done the same, sadly. I am able to keep myself together at work, but then all that pent up irritability comes bursting out once I get home, and poor dh has had to deal with me snapping at him quite a bit lately. When I thought about pregnancy symptoms, I really didn't expect to be so irritable, but I guess it does make sense! Glad I'm not the only sufferer, though. ;)

AFM - I would just like to announce: MY BOOBS ARE (KIND OF) SORE!!!!!!!!!!

:haha: It might possibly from poking and prodding them all day, but they really do feel a bit sore now, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. I know symptoms are no guarantee, but I would still feel a lot better to have them. :)

I just had a horrible junk food fest...I won't even admit what I ate - but don't worry, I had lots of fruits and veggies before this. ;) I am SOOOO bloated I look about 20 weeks. It's shocking. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## teacup

I got a BFP! :happydance: :wohoo:

I really hope this bean sticks, I'll be testing again on Sunday to make sure the line is getting darker. [-o&lt;


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - So you were considering possibly not trying again? Or waiting? It's a tough call, I had just the one early loss and hopefully (touch wood) the spotting here means nothing. But...I can really understand why more than one loss would give pause for thought. But yes....since you have potential test results etc maybe something in those will give you a more decisive position? I guess every couple has to weigh up the emotional and relationship costs of losses, and what might be gained by going ahead and trying again. I think women who make either decision, to stop or to keep going, are very brave. (The scan is this evening at 6pm) X

LL - Hooray for your sore boobs! You are going to rue the day you prayed for those bad boys. Tips for sleeping on your front - you can't ! :) hee hee! X

Afm - spotting seems to have stopped since yesterday, basically it was browny/pinky stuff in cm. I don't know what to think any more, but i've been keeping myself busy and trying to keep smiling X


----------



## bluestars

Wooow Teacup!! I knew you would! Upload a wee photo and help our addiction with poas haha!! :haha: 

Crys- It is a difficult choice to make. There has been many time when Dons and I have thought of giving up. But its soo difficult because its something I (we) have always wanted ! Why dont you guys take a more relaxed approach for 6months or so and say "we wont actively try but not not try" like just go with the flow and if it happens then its supposed to be and if not then you guys can think about it again. 

Lit- Wooow for sore boobs!!! (i think haha). 

Aleeah- when is your next scan?

Linds - how is your babybumb doing is he partying in there? 

Slg - how are you doing are you symptom spotting yet?

Linny- How are you when is your scan? 


AFM- I tried softcups for the first time last night. They are soo easy to use! (i think if i did it right haha). OH and i wernt supposed to bd last night but it was a spir of the moment one again... lol no sign of O for me all opks neg so far and no o pain or anything... boobs have swelled a little though as Dons keeps telling me... haha. apart from that nothing new!! xxx
xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry I've been missing for a few days ladies, I've worked long days everyday, including the weekend! It's always busy running up to Christmas.

*Teacup* - I'm jumping up and down with you!! So excited for you!! Such fantastic news! This thread is going mad at the moment in the best way possible!:yipee::happydance::wohoo::dance::yipee:

*Linny* - Try not to worry about the spotting, I still get spotting, had some just the other day and I'm at 13 weeks now. I don't know why it happens and it's certainly worrying when you don't know if everything is ok or not but try and stay positive. I'm living breathing proof it can amount to nothing.

I've got everything crossed for you but I'm really hopeful it's all ok :hugs: xxx

*Crysshae* - It's so lovely to have you back. I'm glad the house move went well and you've settled into your new house. I always think the bit after you move is so exciting, especially just before Christmas, it's the bit before that's horribly stressful, hopefully it'll all be stress free for you now. :thumbup:

Yes hubby went to scan last week, baby was upside down again, but sonographer showed us the brain and organs etc, hubby was a bit freaked out but it's definitely made him more positive about this one being sticky, now having seen it. He's not around for the next scan appointment, which is the normal 20 week scan in January, he doesn't seem that bothered to be missing it but I might move it anyway, as don't want him feeling left out closer to the time.

Whatever decision you decide to make with trying again or not, just make sure it's what you both want to do. We'll all support you whatever you decide. But if you do want to try again, just know it's not too late at all :hugs: xxx

*Blue* - What a fantastic photo, I'm so jealous of your beauitful walk. If I go for a walk around here, it's either concrete paths or horse poo!!:haha: Neither of which is that appealing!!! I'm also impatiently waiting your ovulation news, I'm jealous of your baby dancing fun to come too! I hope hubby feels better, I'm sure his little swimmers will still make their way up, remember it just takes 1 xxx

I'm praying really hard this is your month and you get the best Christmas present ever, and a wonderful start to 2014 :happydance: xxx

*Lindsay* - So lovely your little man is now kicking in different places!:thumbup: I too have an anterior placenta too, which explains the fact I struggled to hear babies heartbeat on the doppler for so long (doesn't explain the heartless cat but we'll leave that one!:haha:). 

I don't think it's too early for you to be shopping for strollers at all, you're more than halfway through now and little one will need lots of things, so it's best to be all planned and prepared. :flower:

*LJsMummy* - I still have pain on my right side and would have been worried had it not been for the scans but I know for a fact the baby is always on the left, so not sure why the right side hurts, other than that's where my fibroids are, though apparently this still shouldn't cause any pain. Try not to worry, although I'm sure it's hard not to, thinking of you and little bubs :friends: xxx

*Lit* - Remember I had absolutely no symptoms with this one and it's been sticky so far. Even my boobs weren't sore for ages, or in fact bigger for ages, now they seem to live in a different post code to me most days (a southern post code!!!):blush::haha:. I'm excited for you to be in the early excited part, don't worry about being cranky, I've been a ball of emotions for months now!

Your dream made me laugh, if anyone was going to get into trouble for long posts it would be me!! :rofl:

Also loved your comment about your shopping experience with your friend, that's how it is with me and hubby, we both aren't keen shoppers (especially together!) and so end up mumbling to each other and leaving pretty sharpish! The only thing that seems to make us happy when we're out shopping is the lunch break! :blush:xx

*SLG *- I hope AF doesn't show and you get a glorious surprise BFP instead! Have you been symptom spotting at all?:hugs:

I'm sorry about your friend, it's not easy watching someone else's pain, especially when you've been through it yourself too. Sending her lots of hugs and strength, she's lucky to have a friend as caring as you :thumbup:xx

*Mindy* - You made me laugh about a drawer full of pregnancy tests! I was like that with all the others but because of the scans with this one, I was definitely ok with not testing, which in fact saved me a small fortune!:winkwink: Pregnancy tests are so expensive, especially FRER's!! The IC's never really seemed all that good for me.

Oh and I can totally see a line on the first test photo, when are you testing again? xx

*AFM* - I'm glad I gave you all a giggle with my bum story! I feel the need to clarify, nothing normally goes up my bum, except maybe the odd sonographer pole maybe!?:blush::haha:

I'm well, had a few light headed spells again but I guess that's normal, need to remember to eat regularly. I'm now under normal pregnancy care (bar the blood pressure) so next scan is 20 week one. I will miss seeing bubba but it's also nice to be able to work a whole week without having to take an afternoon off (always seemed the scans were on the busiest days at work).

xxx


----------



## teacup

Thank you girls! xxx :hugs:

Here is a pic Blue! It is a medium - faint line (looks darker in person!), I'm hoping for a darker one on Sunday. Symptoms wise, I have sore achy boobs, and a mild cramp if I stand up quickly or laugh suddenly. That's all for now! I need to get past 7 weeks which is when I miscarried last time and then I'll relax slightly. I'm really praying this one stays. xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4173.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Teacup!!! No doubting that line!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## bluestars

teacup said:


> Thank you girls! xxx :hugs:
> 
> Here is a pic Blue! It is a medium - faint line (looks darker in person!), I'm hoping for a darker one on Sunday. Symptoms wise, I have sore achy boobs, and a mild cramp if I stand up quickly or laugh suddenly. That's all for now! I need to get past 7 weeks which is when I miscarried last time and then I'll relax slightly. I'm really praying this one stays. xxx


I can totally see it thats fab!!! Huge congratulations! !!!! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## bluestars

P.s love your ticker !!! How many dpo are you? Xxc


----------



## Aleeah

teacup said:


> Thank you girls! xxx :hugs:
> 
> Here is a pic Blue! It is a medium - faint line (looks darker in person!), I'm hoping for a darker one on Sunday. Symptoms wise, I have sore achy boobs, and a mild cramp if I stand up quickly or laugh suddenly. That's all for now! I need to get past 7 weeks which is when I miscarried last time and then I'll relax slightly. I'm really praying this one stays. xxx

You are well and truly:

Knocked Up
Up the Duff
In the Family way
Bun in the Oven
Up the Spout

Beautiful line, so happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

SlG (and crys if you decide your deffo trying) its up to us to get our bfp this cycle! Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies 

Teacup congratulations!!! :hug:

Thank you so much everyone for your words of reassurance and kindness. They are so much appreciated. Im trying to relax but its nearly impossible. My scan is tomorrow at 10.30 so I shall make sure I come and update. Still having the pains,although they arent any worse,and ive also had a few on the opposite side (which can't be a tube as there isnt one there). Sickness has kicked in the past few days, so Im hoping that these are all good signs and not just my body playing cruel tricks. No bleeding,which was my first symptom last time.Im terrified what tomorrow will bring, but need to know either way. 
Sorry ive not posted much this week,ive tried to avoid ectopic thread stalking and googling as much as possible!
Keeping busy tonight wrapping christmas presents and decorating the tree.
Hope you are all well,thank you for everyones support as always x x


----------



## teacup

Thank you everyone! xxx

Blue - I'm 18 dpo today, I had hoped that the line would be super dark by now. :shrug: I'm looking forward to testing again Sunday morning, really hoping my hCG should have increased quite a bit by then. xxx


----------



## teacup

Lit - I think we're due just two days apart! :happydance: xx


----------



## slg76

Awww, LL and Teacup you get to be bump buddies for sure!!

ljs, good news that you had some pain on the other side. In general if something is happening on both sides of your body it's probably fine. I hope you get some peace of mind after your scan. 

Blue, are you feeling the pressure like I am?? These ladies are getting pregnant left and right. Are you guys making this up :rofl: I'm going to spend all day today envisioning my bfp. It will happen, it will happen, it will happen..... :laugh2:

So I was thinking that it's starting to feel weird that I don't know any of your names! In case anyone is curious my name is Sara. Now I'm wishing I would have just used it in my screen name :shrug:


----------



## Linnypops

I missed your announcement teacup! Hurrah!!! Awesome news, and nice to just find out on the later side of AF - less time for all the endless waiting! :) hehe. X

Blue - Good to hear you guys are having a bit of bd fun! ...I was going to try softcups at some point. In my head using them would involve comedy vaginal farting/suction noises. Hopefully not though! :) The height of sexy time! lol x


Aleeah - Normal pregnancy care! Brilliant. Sorry to hear about the dizzy spells, hope your blood pressure is a bit easier on you. Work sounds a bit manic too love! Blimey oh riley, do they know you're preggers/tired etc? I know the xmas rush is a pain in the bum...same here, but all weekend too sounds a bit chronic. x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- isn't you scan today? Or did I miss the news already? I hope everything is okay! 

Teacup - CONGRATULATIONS!!! That is very exciting! So cool that our due dates are only 2 days apart! We really do get to be bump buddies! So happy for you!!!!!

Sara - such a pretty name! With this BFP I was definitely doing a lot of positive envisioning... Not that I think that caused my BFP but perhaps your desire to envision it is a good sign. ;) I know how you girls feel with everyone getting pregnant all of a suddenly while you're left behind. It is very tough but hang in there because your BFPs will come very soon! 

Blue - that's great if you are spontaneously BDing this time. Makes it a lot more enjoyable. Glad the soft ups are easy to use. I am so excited for you to get a BFP! 

Ljs - wow! I'm so jealous that your nausea has kicked in. Just curious- exactly how far along we're you when it hit you? Amazing that you are 6 weeks already. I hope you can distract yourself until your scan. :hugs: 

Aleeah - that really is reassuring to know that your boobs took quite a while to get sore this time. I know you were throwing up in the night for a while. When did your nausea hit? Sorry you're spotting again. At least you know the baby is ok. Do you listen to te Doppler each night? So good that your DH is more on board now!!!

Hope I didn't forget anyone else!!!


----------



## bluestars

Haha there was no Vaginal farting with softcups! Although I have been rather windy recently haha! (Not in that area) Feeling rather hormonal today...

Sara :howdy: yes im feeling the pressure !!! Haha (My name is Emma.). 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, try not to worry too much about symptoms yet (easier said than done I know!!)... it's still early days, they will come and then you'll be wishing they would go, lol. Good news your boobs are starting to get sore though, and bloating is a good symptom too! 

Linny, how did your scan go today? Or did I miss a post somewhere? Hopefully it's just a case of "normal" spotting. I had a bleed and spotting in this pregnancy and was told it's not "normal" per se but very common in first tri.

Crys, it's so nice to have an update from you :) I can imagine it's a very tough decision for you and DH to have to make. Hopefully the CD21 blood test will provide some clarity, and perhaps, as Blue said, not trying/not preventing may be a way to go forward?

Teacup, congrats on your BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Lots of excitement going on in here these days, I love it :)

Blue, good for you trying the softcups... hopefully they'll work some magic for you this month!! I thought about that a few times when we were ttc, but was always worried they'd be hard to get out, lol. Yep, the little guy is definitely partying in there... I think he's getting stronger too. Feeling a lot more movement the last few days (and I could even see my belly moving when I was in the bath a couple nights ago, lol)

Aleeah, that's great news that you're now under "normal pregnancy care"!! Hopefully DH can come to your 20 week scan... I know my DH really enjoyed it, it made things more real for him. Yes, I suppose it's not too early... we're planning on doing more of the shopping after Christmas when there should be some good sales around. Sorry to hear you're so swamped with work! I hope it gets better soon! I'm feeling about the same these days... I unknowingly agreed to more than I knew when I said I'd take over some of the tasks a colleague was doing prior to her mat leave so will very likely be working this weekend.

Ljs, good luck with the scan tomorrow! The twinges on the opposite side, sickness and no bleeding sound like very good signs to me! :hugs:

Sara, your turn is coming soon, I'm sure of it! Maybe even this month? I've got my fingers crossed! My name is Lindsay... pretty obvious from my screen name though, lol, I'm totally unoriginal. I used to have a bird and it was named "chirp" because I couldn't think of a better name, lol. It's a good thing hubby will be helping me to name this baby, haha!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!!

teacup congrats on your bfp!!! this has been such a lucky thread, I can't wait until I get the green light to ttc!!!

LJS will be thinking of you tomorrow for your scan!! good luck!! I'm sure everything will be fantastic and be the reassurance that you need.

Sara I know what you mean about names, it's why I always sign with my real name, Kim :) sorry I put an h on your name once LOL

Aleeha congrats on normal care, the wait until your 20 week scan will fly by!! I'm sure!! especially with christmas in there.

Emma I'll be ttc again soon :) hopefully you're not still ttc :) and you too sara :)... not sure what a soft cup is, but it sounds interesting. My OH doesn't like to do anything to "try" so I'd never get away with that.

LL for my 2 pregnancies, the morning sickness really kicked in at about 6 weeks, I would feel the odd sickness here and there starting at about 4.5 weeks, but nothing consistent until 6 weeks. And also I did not have sore boobs with either of my pregnancies.

Linny hope all is good with your scan today.

AFM well I saw my ob today, had my bloodwork done, don't have the numbers back but I loove my ob, it was my first visit back with him sine I was admitted to the hospital. He's not worried at all about the strength of my uterus!!yipee!! he said once my numbers are at 0 he wants to do a few tests to be sure that it indeed wasn't a molar, and an ultrasound to check out how my uterus is looking then I'm in the clear!!! I do need to get my folic acid levels up though so as soon as I'm 0 I will be starting a heavy dose of folic acid, since the methotrexate which they gave me to shrink the mass in my uterus completely depletes your folic acid stores, and I can't take any until my levels are 0 since the folic acid interferes with the meds. I should have my bloodwork back tomorrow am, I'm soo excited that I could be ttc in a few months!! he even said after 1 period!! but I think we'll wait 3 - 6 since Oct 30 so 1 month down.


----------



## slg76

Lindsay: lol about your naming things. I tend to go for ironic/sarcastic so I had a fish named Fluffy. I had one named Boo because he hid in the sand and a clown fish named Monkey for no particular reason. I'm sure your husband will stop you from naming your child Baby or Pooping-Machine. :haha: We had a hard time agreeing on a name but the one we both loved was Emily and I used her grandmother's middle name as her middle name too-Arlene. 

Emma (blue): I used soft cups for the first time this month. Kim, Softcups are plastic rings with a "cup" attached made out of what feels like saran wrap. They are made to catch blood during your period but if you use them after sex they keep the semen up near your cervix. Think of it as a cheap IUI. I was a little freaked out the first time I put one in. They look big and there is no string to pull them back out. Luckily they slide right into place and there was no fishing expedition to fetch it, although you do have to hook your finger around it and pull hard. 

LL: I had a pit in my tummy while pregnant (about 6 weeks?) but was never actually nauseous and didn't puke even once :thumbup: I had lots of aversions to food and smells. My chest was sore and I had awful heartburn after about 10 weeks. You just never know what you are going to get. 

Hope everybody is getting good news from their scans this week. 

I told my husband that you girls must be passing good pregnancy vibes through the internet. I would say "it's in the air" but we are entirely too far apart for that to work. I hope that it's contagious and I get it soon! 
I have an internet friend from a breast cancer site that just got her BFP last week after doing her first round of IVF. So much good news lately! I love it! I'm sure my time is coming. If not this month then some month soon. Maybe Kim and I will end up bump buddies :friends:


----------



## Linnypops

Emma (Blue) - hahahah! :) Where are you at in your cycle now do you think? X

Lindsay - That is great to hear that you can feel/see baby moving about! :) I was imagining that idea last night and wondering if it feels unusual or completely natural?

Kay - Great news! It's good to have a medical person you really like/believe in, i think it makes all the difference. It's great it's just folic acid - easy one to sort! :) x

Sara (slg) - I was reading a story in the doctors waiting room the other day about a lady who discovered she had cancer, was treated and just a few months after treatment finished discovered she was pregnant - she assumed it was just the drugs/treatment which had kept her period away to begin with! I thought of you as i read it. The human body is amazingly strong & resilient x

Aleeah - It was really really helpful to know you had spotting and are obviously fine. I guess the trouble is as soon as you do a search for spotting it's half and half with bad stories and good. I should really have kept to my threads and the medical studies i'd read but i did end up stumbling across some bad stories....I think that was the main reason i freaked out the second time. x


Afm - Scan went great, we saw him/her wriggling about which made it far more real - previously bean hasn't had any distinguishing features, nor have i seen them moving about. I feel a heck of a lot calmer now and much more looking forward to the 12 week scan instead of dreading it. Phew! also, my name is lindsey :)


----------



## Aleeah

*LJsMummy* - Thinking of you and your scan this morning, good luck, rooting for you and bubba :hugs: xxx

*Teacup* - So cute you and Lit are so close! It's lovely to have someone to share it all with that totally gets what you're going through as they are going through it at the same time :thumbup: xx

*SLG* - I totally love your name! Is it pronounced Sara or Sarah? You shouldn't feel the pressure, more that you've got all these cheerleaders cheering you along in your corner, that's got to be enough for the Stork to notice and come your way in no time at all! :happydance:

My online name is boringly my actual name. I wish I'd thought of something impressive now but I'm not very good with names. When I got my iphone I had to register a name for online games and my name was already taken, so in a split second I decided to put my name as Donkey, which I must've thought was funny at the time. But now whenever I log into online stuff on it, it always comes up with a message: "Welcome back Donkey"! Why did I think that was a good name to pick?!?! Why not Tiger, or Panda, something cool or cute, instead of Donkey?!?!:blush: The online world is weird and unfortunately in most cases not one you can easily change your name in!!:haha:

*Linny* - So glad your scan went well, isn't it a lovely feeling see the little baby moving and seeing it's heartbeat? 12 week scan will be fantastic, you'll be amazed at how much the baby has grown by then.

Yes work is hectic and I do feel tired but I think I'm now used to working through the tiredness. Doesn't help I still haven't told my work about the pregnancy, and so don't have any help at the moment but am grateful for the distraction for now, time is certainly flying by!:thumbup:

*Lit* - I think the nausea hit from 6 weeks for about 10 days and then it was gone and hasn't come back. I've had a stronger sense of smell but no aversions to food or cravings, definitely noticed a lack of appetite but that's about it. 

I've only listened to the baby's heartbeat once more since I found it, I'm surprised how reserved I've been with it but it's not very easy to find as the placenta gets in the way and have been so busy just haven't had time. I always thought I'd want to listen to it everyday but I think the scans have reassured me so much, I'm comfortable not listening to it that often.

Have you decided when to tell friends and family?? xx

*Blue (Emma)* - Loved your comment about the farting, these days I fart so loud sometimes I feel the ground might move!! Like I said you shouldn't feel the pressure about getting pregnant, I'll go up into the sky and push that Stork in your direction if I have to!! You WILL be pregnant soon, I just know it! :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - I love hearing about your little man's movements, it always puts a smile on my face, he sounds like he's a footballer in training there!:thumbup: Good idea about doing the shopping after Christmas in the sales, I'm excited to hear about all your purchases. 

I'm sorry lots is going on at work for you too, you should definitely say something if it all gets too much. My little baby is still tiny so doesn't need so much from me but your little man is well, a much bigger man, so will be taking much more from you :hugs: xx

*Kim* - So exciting you'll be on the trying to conceive journey again so soon. It makes such a difference having a medical team you like and trust. And folic acid really is one of the easier deficiences to fix, fingers and toes crossed you'll be pregnant before you know it xx

xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - Donkey :haha: That is brilliant. Lol. I guess a donkey might not be a cool spirit animal but they have a sense of humour :)


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies!! 

I'm on cd 12 (I think). I did a cheaply opk today it's getting darker and I peed on the clearblue and it have me a flashy smiley!! And so it begins ! Hehe. 

Linny- so glad your scan went well! I loved seeing my buttons move for the first time. I cried like a bit baby!

Aleeah- that's hilarious. Might start calling you Donkey now haha! Kidding. That's sweet about the Doppler! I was always told that you wouldn't be able to hear the heartbeat on those till 15 weeks so I never bothered to try lol. Might do the. Next time

Kim- I can't wait till your back here trying again! So excited to see your beta levels hopefully they are at 0! 

Linds - soo cute haring of movements ! 

Xxx


----------



## slg76

All this talk about feeling babies move brings back good memories for me. I loved feeling Emily inside me and strangely enough it felt very natural. Jeff loved to feel her too. I'm a pretty heavy sleeper so sometimes when I was sleeping he would poke at her through my belly and she would kick back. Daddy daughter play time I guess :laugh2:

Aleeah, I think your name is beautiful! I have thought that all along so I'm glad it really is your name! Much better than Donkey! I worry that if I have another girl I will name her something too close to Emily (my dd). Something like Alana, Alaina, or Aleeah!! I love Emily's name so much that the ones that sound similar also sound nice to me. 

My screen name isn't all that inventive either it's just my initials :shrug: Hmmm, I've never heard anyone pronounce Sara or Sarah any differently. Sarah is the more common spelling but they are pronounced the same. 

I don't really feel any pressure from you ladies to get pregnant! I know you are all cheering me on and will do that until I get pregnant. You guys are great :friends: I'm actually feeling pretty good right now with ttc. I'm doing all that I can so I just have to wait until it's my month. I do think that we will do fertility medications again on my next cycle since it could be ages until I get pregnant naturally again. Maybe I'll get my twins after all??!


----------



## crysshae

Linnypops said:


> Cryss - So you were considering possibly not trying again? Or waiting?

Yes. I think I've just be really torn about it. Like maybe I'm asking too much, but oh my goodness how I still feel that ache at times. I've been blessed with a beautiful family, but losing 2 pregnancies within a few months of each other just really made it hard for me to know if we should continue trying. If this sounds confusing, it's because I am confused. :shrug:

What wonderful news about your little wiggly one, Linny. Gonna keep calling you that since Lindsay and Lindsey might get confusing. Congratulations! I hope you can feel more at ease now. 




bluestars said:


> SlG (and crys if you decide your deffo trying) its up to us to get our bfp this cycle! Xxx

If we do keep trying, it would have to be in January. I would need to get that blood work done during this cycle that is about to start. Good thing is I've already made it to my usual cycle length, so hopefully that means it was just the stress of moving that made my cycle short last time. 

Congratulations Teacup!!! 

Good luck Emma and Sara! I hope you both get your BFPs this month! 

This thread is absolutely wonderful and lucky! 

Everyone else - Enjoy every bit of those pregnancy symptoms, and bumps, and wiggles you can feel and see. They are all such blessings!


----------



## ljsmummy

Just a quick update,sorry its taken me so long,just after my appointment we had the sad news that DHs grandmother had been taken ill,and just as we got back to the hospital she had passed away.So the good news we had in the morning was kind of bittersweet.
But..yes it was good news!We saw the sac and yolk in the right place in my uterus this time,and a tiny flickering heartbeat!I got to bring a picture home with me too 
We are over the moon but it feels a little wrong to celebrate today. Funny how life works out.Thanks for all your positive thoughts and reassurance,it helped me more than you know x x


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry for the loss of your DH's grandmother, but so happy for you about that tiny flicker. It is how the world turns. And don't feel bad about being joyful. It is definitely a time for that. :flower: As sad as it is to lose someone, our grandparents live their lives, and their grandchildren and great grandchildren and so on live on because of them. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - so great to hear from you! And great to hear about your symptoms. It is so reassuring to find out all the different variations of symptoms in healthy pregnancies. Maybe I am just one of those people who doesn't get very sore boobs. I -have- been gagging at certain smells and finding my nose extra sensitive lately buy it just isn't making me nauseous. I did feel slightly queasy for an hour after supper yesterday but not sure if that was related to pregnancy.
So lovely that your levels are going down and things are looking up for TTC again soon! I am glad you are feeling hopeful and that you're getting the best care. 

Sara- also good to hear about your symptoms (or lack thereof) from your pregnancy! I am glad you are feeling good about TTC and aren't too discouraged. It would definitely make sense to try the fertility meds next month. 

Ljs- that is wonderful to hear that your baby is in the right place! I've been thinking of you all morning. Very sorry about your dh's grandmother. 

Lindsay - now that you have the stroller, what will you shop for next? 

Linny- how funny we have a Lindsay and a Lindsey! I am so glad your scan went well. I hope you find your anxiety levels reducing now. 

Blue- so glad you're getting to that fertile time of the month! Yay! 

Aleeah - still haven't decided when we will tell family and friends. Friends will definitely be 13 weeks + ( besides my BFF who already knows). I will probably tell my mom in the next couple weeks as she's a nurse and helped a lot with advice the last time. Then I think my plan is if I get to have an early scan and all goes well, I might tell MY immediate family at Christmas but we would not tell dh's siblings til 13 weeks as I am not close to them. 

AFM - really hoping to hear from my dr today. I still haven't had dr confirmation of my pregnancy and I want to discuss an early scan.


----------



## Lindsay109

Kim, that's great news from the ob, I hope your numbers come back at 0!

Sara, I had a good laugh about your choice of fish names too, lol. Your daughter has a beautiful name though. Hubby and I are having a bit of a hard time with boy names... but we've got a few more months to think about it :) Yes, I'm sure your time is coming soon! We can just keep the bfp ball rolling in here :)

Linny (Lindsey - nice name btw! hehe), I am sooo glad to hear your scan went well and that you're feeling more relaxed now :) Did you get any scan pics you can share with us (as long as no one else minds...)? As for the movement, it feels kind of odd, but I love it! It's changed from a tickly/tapping/popcorn sensation to what feels more like a kick or a punch now.. not sure exactly how to describe it. You'll be able to feel it first hand soon enough!

Aleeah, I'm glad I'm not the only one who's unoriginal with names, lol. I'm looking forward to hearing about your baby purchases as well! Have you bought anything for baby yet? My work should calm down after this month... so I just have to get through the next few weeks. Fortunately hubby has been very busy too, so I've been able to catch up on paper work/reports in the evening without feeling totally anti-social.

Emma, hooray for a flashing smiley face!!! I've got everything crossed that you catch your egg this month :thumbup:

Ljs, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your DH's grandmother :hugs: At the same time, I am really glad to hear the scan went well and that your little one is in the right place with his/her heart beating away :) 

Crys, glad to hear your cycle is back to it's normal length :)


----------



## teacup

Aleeah - Your name is beautiful! It's going straight on my baby names list. I have kept a list since before we even started TTC! Thought it was better to write down nice names when I hear them rather than racking my brains trying to remember the nice ones when the time came. :flower: xx

Ljs - I'm so pleased everything is okay with baby! It's very sad to hear about your DH's Grandmother, :hugs: I hope you are both okay. xx

Blue - Goodluck! I hope you catch that eggy! :happydance: xx

Lit - How are things going bump buddy? xx

SLG - Awww that's such a sweet story about your Husband and Daughter. :cloud9: xx

AFM - Symptoms wise, my boobs are tender down the sides near my armpits, I get mild cramps when I stand quickly, and I have been weeing lots. I've also had a couple of nose bleeds when I blow my nose. I'm a bit worried though that my BFP was quite light, so I'm looking forward to testing on Sunday to see if it's darker. Do you think that will be long enough for the hormones to increase? In other news, I found out today that my Mum told my sister and brother about my miscarriage (even though I repeatedly told her not to tell anyone). I wanted to tell them myself when I told them that I was pregnant again. I don't know why my mum is so hopeless at keeping secrets. :dohh: 

Hope everyone else is doing okay! xx


----------



## bluestars

Ljs- I'm so sorry that your DH's Grandmother has passed away. But please don't feel bad about being joyful because you know that she will be up their being joyful for you!

I'm so terrible with catching up with posts! I read it all and come to the bottom to reply and I've forgotten who said what and what people said... I need to take some cod liver oil! 

Crys- I hope you manage to figure out what you and DH wish to do. But please keep coming to the thread and catching up we love hearing from you !! Glad that your cycle is settling down and hope all the blood work goes well! 

Tea- my mum was terrible at keeping secrets too. We told her not to tell anyone that I was pregnant and she told everyone and told them not to tell me they know! My whole family are like that ! I can remember when I became a lady and the which showed herself for the first time, I literally just came out the bathroom and got a phone call from my granda to congratulate me on becoming a woman !! I was mortified! Haha never again! 

You should see a difference within two days of testing. Try again tomorrow Nd then again on Sunday and you should see a progression. :flower:

Linds -Lol healthy boy he is kicking away in there hehe. 

Lit- any word from doctor? 

Sara- how are you doing with symptom spotting! Your positivity is keeping me going hehe! Your a star! Love the names you have. We like the name Ayla Jessica for a girl. Lol. That's all we have :) but we where having to boys! 

AFM - nothing much going on hoping that ovulation is on it's way! Lol hoping I release a huge egg and hope the Dons does his job ! Another soft cup to go tonight hehe! This TTC stuff is messy! I totally have a way to reveal my new pregnancy and I can't wait to do it. Both OH and family! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - ugh, no, I still haven't heard from my dr. I missed her call twice on Monday because she called my home phone while I was at work. So Tuesday MORNING I left a message for her to call me back on my CELL phone... Well, she never called all day. So today I called again and asked what was going on and they said she hadn't checked Her messages yet but she would probably call this afternoon because she didn't have any patients. So ALL day again I carried my cell phone everywhere, including the bathroom, in case she called, but she never did! I am getting REALLY frustrated. 

I like your girl name that you have picked out. Funny that you didn't have any boy names picked out even though you were having two boys! 

Teacup- sounds like you have lots of promising symptoms. I have lots of the little insignificant ones like peeing constantly, tired, bloated, strong sense of smell, irritable, etc. But my boobs are still just barely sore. I hope you get a much darker line this weekend or whenever you test again! 

It's too bad your mom told your secret. I thought my mom was good at keeping secrets, but then I found out she told my HAIRDRESSER about my miscarriage. I found out -after- I went to see her and then felt so embarrassed that she knew the whole time. :(


----------



## slg76

My mom is also crap about keeping secrets. She tells me everybody else's secrets so I assume she tells them mine also. I know my little sister had a mc several years back but only because mom told me; she has never mentioned it. In our family we all know each others' business but nobody admits it. Whatever. I'm not that close to my family :shrug:

We never did agree on a boy name but we knew we were having a girl since 13 weeks or something crazy early like that. We paid for a private 3D scan. 

I think I'm 9 dpo today. I tested. Got what might have been a super faint line but didn't appear right away so could easily be an evap. I'm sure you all want to know this... :haha: I had a really high sex drive last week which is unusual for me. The last couple days I had a subtle tingling sensation in the girly region. I remember having that tingle last time I was pregnant but can't recall if I've had it any other time. ug, waiting is hard. 

Alright...I'm headed outside to shovel the driveway, or at least part of it, since hubby is working the next several days and we got lots of snow.


----------



## bluestars

Omg slg thats super exciting and oh so promising!! 

Lit woow for symptoms! Hehe mums are just crap eh ? Couldnt hold there water if they had a bucket!


Well its horrendously windy here tonight its soo bad. Me and Dons are snuggled up in bed trying to not blow away! So far its hittin 80mph ! God help us. We will be in america anymore of this! Whos closest cause we might be joining to for tea tomorrow!!! Haha! Off to sleep now with softcup institu! Night ladies!!! 


Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - You're not the only one shoveling snow today! I'm also having to do all the shoveling because dh is injured. I absolutely hate it. I am one of those girly girls who abhors any sort of manual labour. I shoveled ALL last winter because my dh was injured (and our wintner lasted from November until April and was one of our heaviest snowfall years in history). I SO looked forward to this year not having to shovel anymore, but then *wham* dh got injured again at the beginning of November. Anyway, I know you weren't complaining like I am, but I apparently needed to rant. :haha:

Blue - Wow, that really is a harsh wind! I hope you and dh stay safely tucked in your bed! Have a lovely night and I hope the softcups work their magic!


----------



## slg76

Well I'm pretty much in the middle of the states but you are welcome to visit anytime! Tea and cookies for sure. Sweet dreams although hopefully not about the soft cup :haha:


----------



## slg76

LL-my good intentions of shoveling failed! It started snowing again and then got dark. Oh well, it will still be there waiting for me tomorrow! DH usually does it but he won't be home until Friday.


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - I would definitely give up shoveling if it was snowing again. That is just way too fruitless an endeavour! It's nice you only have to shovel for the week while he's away.


----------



## bluestars

Well we lasted through the night. Lost my satalite dish and a few tiles... maybe a bin or two but apart from that no real harm done.

Put the soft cup in last night and it popped out everywhere!!! Haha was super embarrassing! So not sure how much of last nights session was very useful! 

And no I wouldnt be going out shovelling if it was snowing again. We are rather lucky we dont get snow here. Just wind and rain. I miss the look of snow but not the feeling of someone wacking you in the ear with a snowball! Where is it you guys are slg and lit ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Lit just noticed we join BnB in the same Month lol xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Emma - The winds were crazy last night eh? This morning driving to work was like the apocalypse had happened. Except, I still had to go to work :(

Sara - Oooooo! That sounds really promising! when will you test again? x

LL - Is there a professional shoveller round your area? Someone who clears driveways etc? Or a nice neighbour who could help?


----------



## slg76

Emma and Lindsey, glad you are safe and your homes didn't blow away. I'm in Denver, Colorado. I actually love the weather here. Some snow, crazy thunderstorms, but a lot of sunshine.


----------



## crysshae

Sara - If it appeared within the time limit, that's a BFP! Can't wait to hear about the next one. Fingers crossed!

Emma - Glad you didn't blow away. Hope the winds have died down today? Most of the sperm are probably moving out of the semen before you even get the cup in there. :thumbup: You definitely still have a chance. 

LL - You don't need to be shoveling. Ask a friend for help. How did your
DH injure himself, and both times in November? What is he doing at that time of the year that causes it?


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck on the shovelling ladies :) I'm in Canada, so lots of snow here!! my OH has a new snowblower though so not much shoveling for me hahahaha

That sounds like some crazy winds ladies!!!

Emma you're so funny with the soft cups.. I'll have to google it to see what they look like but you're definately still in!!

Sara any news today???? :)

AFM got my bloodwork back yesterday, down to 33 from 45 last week... I would have liked a larger jump but there's no rush anyways since I can't TTC for another 2 months minimum due to the methotrexate... but I am feeling like a pin cushion!!

On the upside so much bd'ing here these days :) so fun when there's no stress or expectations hahaha

Hope everyone is feeling good and has a good afternoon!! (It's almost 12 noon here :))

Kim


----------



## teacup

It seems I'm not the only one with a gossiping mother then! :haha:

Emma and Linny - Hope you don't get blown away! The weather in Scotland sounds crazy. I'm in Dorset and it's just very cold. Am under a blanket on the sofa feeling quite sleepy at the mo! xx xx

Sara - I'm so excited! Really hope this is your BFP! Can't wait to hear about your next test. :happydance: xx

Lit - Don't shovel! You need to take it easy! (and probably you shouldn't be shoveling either Sara!) Have you told any family the happy news yet? xx

klsltsp - Glad to hear your levels are dropping and you're having some BD fun in the meantime! :winkwink: xx

I hope everyone else is good! xxx

AFM - I told my Mum and Sister yesterday that I was pregnant, I would tell them both anyway if I miscarried so thought I may as well deliver happy news first! (Last time I told no one until I miscarried). We think we'll tell OH's family on the 15th when it's our fake Christmas with them. Although I'll only be 6 weeks then so I'm in two minds because I started spotting at 6 weeks last time - I would rather wait until 7 weeks really - we'll see.


----------



## slg76

My husband is terrible at keeping secrets and he wanted to tell people right away with my last pregnancy. I told him he could tell who he wants but that if I had a mc he had to go back and tell all those people. He did that. He has 11 grown siblings with families of their own so it's SO many people. 

I tested this morning :blush: I figured if I didn't I would think about it all day. It was bfn. But, I'm only 9 dpo so it's certainly not a definitive answer.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I hope you hear back from your doctor today, I'm sure it will be nice reassuring news. I know what you mean about waiting for calls from doctors though, they always seem to call at just the wrong time! A couple years ago BC got this online system where people can register and then view their own blood test results, I love it! No more waiting for the doctor to call... or at least you know what they're going to say when they call, lol

How "convenient" that your DH got injured in November 2 years in a row, haha. I hope he's feeling better soon! You should get someone to help you with shoveling... maybe a friend, or hire a kid who lives in the neighbourhood? I feel very lucky we don't get snow here very often. 

Teacup, those symptoms sound positive! Your line will definitely be darker by sunday :) In the past I've tested every 2 days initially and notice a difference even with that interval. My mom isn't a gossip either and reading all these stories I'm quite grateful she isn't! 

Emma, what's your idea for revealing your next pregnancy? Can you tell us, or do we have to wait in suspense too ;) ? I'm glad you didn't get blown away last night!

Sara, that's exciting about the possible faint line!! I'm looking forward to when you test again!! :) 

Lindsey, I'm glad you didn't blow away either!!

Kim, glad to hear that things are still going according to plan :) You're right, bd'ing is much more fun when there's no stress or expectations! 

As for me, I've got a busy day planned - work and then work Christmas party this evening. I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## bluestars

Linds - it bought no one was going to ask!! 

Well for family I was thinking every new year we give each other a gift (everyone in the family usually gets the same gift from that couple) so I was thinking I was going to make up an album full of photos of things that have happened over the last year for everyone and stick a breaker page saying 'what to look forward to in 2014' put in different photos and then on the month we are due put a scan photo in. This gift will be given later prob in feb because we won't see everyone till then so it would give me time to do it! I'd get an early scan so I could use that. That's if I conceive this month! If not then I'll need to think of something else...

For Dons I was going to pee on a stick and then wrap it up and give it to him as an early present.

Weathers still awful here. Slates have fallen off the roof and my satellite has broke. I never slept well and my temps seem just to be rising already so I'm not really sure what's happening but I did get another pos on the opk! Hopefully I will get a better night sleep tonight!

Slg - I hope it's not too bad where you are! I am praying you get you bfp this month soo bad! 

Xxx

P.s thanks for all the reassurance that I'm not out!! Fingers crossed! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - You definitely have plenty of a chance even if the soft cup fell out. People have been getting pregnant long before soft cups. :haha: And I live in Canada. :) Sorry your house had a bit of damage from the storm. Sounds brutal! 

Neat that we joined BnB one the same month. ;) I always assumed you joined much sooner. 

I love your idea for telling people if you get preg this month...which I truly hope you do!!!

Linny - I wish my neighbours were nice but I may resort to hiring someone if his injury lasts long. 

Crys - DH injured himself at work both times, and the fact that they were both in November is a total coincidence (although people do get injured more in the winter due to icy conditions, etc). Last year he severely hurt his shoulder and was off work for 4+ months and had to undergo intense physio after that. This time he fractured his left foot and hurt his right ankle (actually, on two different occasions this month) which were also unhappy coincidences. It sucks, but this time the healing process should be a lot faster. 

Kim - Yay for hCG going down. It sucks it's going so slowly, but as you said you have lots of time. I am glad you're enjoying BDing a lot more now that you're not TTC. 

Teacup - I haven't told any family yet but I might tell my mom this weekend or next. Regardless, I'd like to tell her before Christmas so she knows not to serve me anything that I can't have...but I'll be keeping it from my dad for a bit longer so he doesn't have to get his hopes up.

How did your mom and sister react to your great news? That's great you told them. I would definitely tell my fam if I miscarried again too, so there's no real point in waiting to tell except if you feel more comfortable with that (which I do, at the moment). 

Sara - Ooh! Too bad it's a BFN but as you know I had a BFN at 9DPO this time so you definitely still have a chance!!!

Lindsay - Haha, I know, it's very annoying about him getting injured right at the start of winter both times.  I think he's a little sick of being reminded. :winkwink: It definitely isn't any fun for him either.

Enjoy your Christmas party tonight! I hope you have a lovely time. 

AFM - My doctor -still- hasn't called even though she got my message. Feeling very frustrated right now. I know she figures it's not high priority, but if she doesn't call me I have no way to asking for an early scan since I don't see her til Dec. 30th :(.

I am jealous of your online results system, Lindsay. That sounds very convenient.

Also - I love how supportive everyone is of me -not- shoveling. :haha: :)


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - I haven't told any family yet but I might tell my mom this weekend or next. Regardless, I'd like to tell her before Christmas so she knows not to serve me anything that I can't have...but I'll be keeping it from my dad for a bit longer so he doesn't have to get his hopes up.
> 
> How did your mom and sister react to your great news? That's great you told them. I would definitely tell my fam if I miscarried again too, so there's no real point in waiting to tell except if you feel more comfortable with that (which I do, at the moment).

Lit - My sister was excited, but my Mum said congratulations and was happy for a moment but seemed a little exasperated. We had the news that my Sister-in-law had a mc that day, so I think my Mum was just overwhelmed by everything. I asked her if she had told my brother about our mc and she said yes (which didn't bother me too much, I thought it might help him to know we went through the same thing) but then she also blurted out that she had told my older sister too (who I don't get on with that well). :dohh: I just felt like everyone had been gossiping behind my back. It was OUR news to tell. I wanted the same as my other siblings, to announce pregnancy when we were sure it was happening so everyone could be excited for us, not tell everyone we had been pregnant but it didn't work out. I knew they would just be expecting the news of a new pregnancy after that - so it wouldn't be a surprise. 

Today my boobs are hardly sore, so I'm really worried everything is going the same way as last time. :cry: I'm going to do my test tomorrow to see if it's any darker. 

Sorry to hear your doctor is being rubbish! I haven't even contacted mine, I thought I would just book a midwife appointment around 7 weeks. 

Hope everything is going okay for you! :flower: xx

Sara - Sorry to here you got a BFN. You're not out until the red lady sings! :thumbup: I test from 11dpo normally, and the line is quite faint so I would def get a BFN at 9dpo. xx


----------



## bluestars

Tea - family's are hard. They think they are doing these things for the right reasons! My family are the same. Please don't worry that things are going the same way your still super early! Have you had bloods taken yet to see what's happening ? 

Lit - we are totally on your side haha! I'd just get stuck behind the snow until Dons had to shovel the drive haha ! Xxx


----------



## slg76

What do you think? These are my tests from this morning. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...as-tests-let-guessing-begin.html#post30781561


----------



## klsltsp

ooh sara I see somthing... fingers crossed, can't wait for tomorrow's test!!! :)


----------



## teacup

There is def a line in the third pic! Can't wait to see tomorrows! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Tea - family's are hard. They think they are doing these things for the right reasons! My family are the same. Please don't worry that things are going the same way your still super early! Have you had bloods taken yet to see what's happening ?
> 
> Lit - we are totally on your side haha! I'd just get stuck behind the snow until Dons had to shovel the drive haha ! Xxx

Nope no bloods. I didn't think you could easily get bloods done in the UK? I'll do my test and see if it's darker and then will relax a little if it is. Boobs are tender again now so maybe everything is okay at the mo. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - so sorry your mom shared about your m/c without permission. That really is so frustrating. And I am sorry your boobs don't hurt much today. Mine still barely hurt as well but they hurt a lot more last night before bed so I think maybe they feel better during the day and then gradually get more sore in the evening. I feel like this pregnancy is going the exact same way as the last as well. I keep expecting to have spotting at any minute. It's way too hard to believe things are goin well when I'm not even nauseous at all. 

Slg - I think I are a squinter on the third. I so hope this is it for you!


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - so sorry your mom shared about your m/c without permission. That really is so frustrating. And I am sorry your boobs don't hurt much today. *Mine still barely hurt as well but they hurt a lot more last night before bed so I think maybe they feel better during the day and then gradually get more sore in the evening. *I feel like this pregnancy is going the exact same way as the last as well. I keep expecting to have spotting at any minute. It's way too hard to believe things are goin well when I'm not even nauseous at all.
> 
> Slg - I think I are a squinter on the third. I so hope this is it for you!

Thanks Lit. Me too! I've noticed my boobs seem more sore in the evening too. Perhaps that's just how it is. :thumbup:

My sister-in-law still has morning sickness even though she's sadly miscarrying. So nausea isn't always a sure sign things are okay. I don't think there are any sure signs until you get a scan. We'll just have to stay positive and try not to symptom spot! Impossible - I know! xxx


----------



## bluestars

I have every faith that all your babies will be perfect guys! I know its hard to believe it but just try stay as relexdd as pos. Im sure you can get bloods done easily I went to the doctors and ask them to do it. Lol. 

Big hugs to you guys xxx


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> I have every faith that all your babies will be perfect guys! I know its hard to believe it but just try stay as relexdd as pos. Im sure you can get bloods done easily I went to the doctors and ask them to do it. Lol.
> 
> Big hugs to you guys xxx

Thanks Blue! xxx :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I definitely see a line on the third pic, Sara! I hope it's your BFP!

Teacup - I'm looking forward to seeing the darker line on your next test, showing you everything is progressing nicely!

I hope you are all doing well. We are freezing in Texas, not used to this. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

I did realise Texas got cold haha. Id love to go to Texas xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - my boobs get progressively worse as the day wears on. I wake up thinking I've hardly any symptoms, come nightfall I can't touch the buggers......so, reckon that's pretty normal! X


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> I did realise Texas got cold haha. Id love to go to Texas xxx

Lol. Supposed to get down to 9 degrees F tonight. You are welcome here any time!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Crys ! It will happen one day. Ive wanted to visit since I was a child. Haha. Xxx


----------



## slg76

We talk about moving to Texas in a few years. It's a good place for hubby's job. Freak storm now though. We've bee below 0 in Colorado.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - Yeah, the evening sore boobs have to be a thing.

I understand that having symptoms is not a sure thing. But having no symptoms is even more disconcerting to me since that is what happened last time so that is what I attach to something going wrong. Everyone has their different things that they associate with things going wrong based on personal experience. For me, I would feel a lot better feeling like my pregnancy was actually progressing by getting some more symptoms. 

I am having a very down day about this pregnancy and feel fairly convinced the baby is already dead. I feel betrayed by my doctor that she never called me and that I have no way of getting an early ultrasound now. I -need- some reassurance that this baby is alive because I'm going crazy. DH is feeling the same way and doesn't really feel convinced the baby will live. It's just the worst feeling, having all this impending doom. We both feel as if we could no longer even function if we lost this baby.

Linny - That is very good to know that your boobs get more sore towards the evening as well. Are you still feeling nauseous these days? Have you tried the doppler again lately or is dh still keeping that away from you? 

Crys - Crazy...I didn't know Texas ever got cold either. But count your blessings because it was -41 C with the windchill today here. It's just hideous outside.

AFM - As you can probably all tell, I am down and grumpy today. I hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - Yeah, the evening sore boobs have to be a thing.
> 
> I understand that having symptoms is not a sure thing. But having no symptoms is even more disconcerting to me since that is what happened last time so that is what I attach to something going wrong. Everyone has their different things that they associate with things going wrong based on personal experience. For me, I would feel a lot better feeling like my pregnancy was actually progressing by getting some more symptoms.
> 
> I am having a very down day about this pregnancy and feel fairly convinced the baby is already dead. I feel betrayed by my doctor that she never called me and that I have no way of getting an early ultrasound now. I -need- some reassurance that this baby is alive because I'm going crazy. DH is feeling the same way and doesn't really feel convinced the baby will live. It's just the worst feeling, having all this impending doom. We both feel as if we could no longer even function if we lost this baby.
> 
> Linny - That is very good to know that your boobs get more sore towards the evening as well. Are you still feeling nauseous these days? Have you tried the doppler again lately or is dh still keeping that away from you?
> 
> Crys - Crazy...I didn't know Texas ever got cold either. But count your blessings because it was -41 C with the windchill today here. It's just hideous outside.
> 
> AFM - As you can probably all tell, I am down and grumpy today. I hope you all have a good weekend.

Don't worry Lit :hugs: I'm sure everything is fine, symptoms take a while to gear up and some ladies have lots and some don't have any. Phone your doctor on Monday if you're still worried. :hugs: Have a lovely weekend, and stay positive! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - :hugs: Thanks. Are you testing tomorrow to see if you get a darker line? I am hoping for the best for you and I do hope you can stay positive as well.


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, I love your idea for sharing the news about a new pregnancy! I really hope this is your month so you can use it :)

LL, sorry to hear your doctor STILL hasn't gotten back to you and that you're having a rough day... those early days are soooo hard, especially after a loss. I totally understand :hugs: I suppose though, if the doctor didn't think it was urgent, your results were probably what he/she was expecting. Have you done one of those tests with the conception indicator? Those can also give you an idea about your hcg levels without having to see the doctor. A little nerve wracking to take though...

Try not to worry too much about symptoms, I'm sure they will come. I also really think that these will be the rainbow babies for you and Teacup :) Take some deep breaths and try and take it one day at a time... today both of you are pregnant and your babies are growing. Big hugs for both of you :hugs:

Teacup, sorry your mom shared your news about the m/c without your permission... that's always hard :hugs: 

Sara, I can definitely see a line on the last test, and I think I can see a shadow of a line on the middle one! I'm looking forward to seeing your next test!!

Crys, I also didn't realise it got so cold in Texas! It's really cold here too... -10 C tonight and they're forecasting -13 to -17 C tomorrow... not sure what that is in F, but it's really cold, lol, and very unusual for us here on the west coast. I'm just very grateful that my big winter coat still zips up!


----------



## Linnypops

LL- I felt much the same as you early on love. I had no difference in symptoms from the mc. Boobs were same, no nausea. My nausea didn't start till well into 6/7 weeks and it was untypical, no vomiting, lots of acid reflux. Now I'm 9 and the nausea appears every couple of days rather than every day. Add that to spotting and Of course, I worry but by all accounts my worry is for nothing. It would be unusual for you to feel sick at this stage tbh, it generally starts week 6 from what I gathered... I know this because I was wondering where my nausea was in week 5! In lieu of your doc getting back in touch I agree with Linds that maybe using a digi this week would give you an idea of what's happening. But, I know it's scary and best to do it when you feel ready. Hope you get your doc appt soon! These early days are awful.... But you'll get through it. X


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Hope you are all well and having a lovely weekend. We have a lot to organise for DHs grandmother the funeral,her house and belongings etc so I may be a little quiet for the next week or so.
Lit - just wanted to tell you my nausea started at 6 weeks to the day and it was mild for a few days,now its started kicking up a notch. And I still dont have sore boobs now! So dont panic,apart from that I still dont feel pregnant even though ive seen the proof!
Lots of baby dust to the ttc ladies,and hope everyone is great x x


----------



## teacup

I did another test this morning and the positive line is so faint it's almost a BFN. :cry: I think this is the beginnings of another miscarriage. 

OH has gone to get a FRER test in case the superdrug one I did today was faulty or something. I think he's still really hopeful, but I've pretty much lost all hope now. :(


----------



## teacup

Just did another Superdrug test! It's a lot darker this time - PHEW - must have had a dud test earlier. It's still lighter than I thought it should be by now, but perhaps I'm just a slow hormone producer? I remember my doctor once saying that some ladies don't even get a positive until their period is over a week late. I think seeing all these dark BFP's online is making me paranoid! I'll see my doc for bloods next week. :thumbup:


----------



## slg76

Phew teacup. Glad all is well. :hugs: 

I just tested again and I don't see a line today :nope: guess ill give it a few days.


----------



## bluestars

Thats a good sign Teacup! darker is darker! 

Sara- have you tested again? 

xxx


----------



## teacup

It was darker than the one earlier but I compared it to the one a week a go and I would say it's a tiny bit lighter. Also I have just seen I have started spotting brown. :cry: Not looking good. I still am getting nose bleeds and boob pain though. I'm really hoping the brown cm is left over implantation bleeding but I'm not too hopeful after my faint tests today. :( Oh well - I only knew I was pregnant for 6 days, but you can't help getting excited.


----------



## bluestars

Can you not call doctor too get blood tests! Dont get yourself down! Its common to bleed early on xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks for being really understanding. After I wrote that post, I was afraid everyone would judge me. It is really difficult to bond with a baby when you have a lot of doubts about his/her survival. I just can't wait to get out of these early days so I can breathe a bit easier.

Hahah...-17C for you. ;) As I said to Crys, it was -41C with the windchill here yesterday! -17C still is really cold, but it's just been really brutal the last few days here! :wacko: I guess we both need to bundle up and stay in as much as we can! 

Linny - That is good to know that you felt very similar to when you mc-ed this early on. I've definitely read and heard from others that morning sickness seems to start around 6 weeks (or even 7). However, all my stupid pregnancy apps have been telling me "You're probably suffering from a lot of nausea now" since 4 weeks! It's ridiculous. But hopefully my symptoms will start ramping up at 6 weeks or so. And I know that lots of women don't even get morning sickness, so I suppose that is reassuring. 

Ljs - That is also good to know about your symptoms. It must be so nice to have had that early scan even though I know the circumstances surrounding it were rather stressful. Sorry you have so much to do for your dh's grandmother's funeral. Those are never fun tasks but I hope you all can get through it okay. 

Teacup - It sounds like maybe that one Superdrug test was a dud as you said. Are you still going to try a FRER? I find FRERs give a lot nicer lines which can be reassuring. Good plan to see your doctor for blood work next week but try not to panic until then. It's very common to start spotting around the 5 week mark. A lot of people with healthy pregnancy have been telling me recently that they had spotting around this time. It *can* be normal. So just take deep breaths and try to relax. Maybe watch a show to distract yourself? Also, 6 days is plenty of time to be excited and love your baby. I have only known I'm pregnant for 10 days, yet I've been so consumed with it that it feels like months already. Every second has felt soo long and drawn out. 

Slg - Oh, shoot. :( Sorry about the BFN. Good idea to wait a few days. When is AF due for you according to usual LP?

Blue - How are you doing? I forget if you've Oved yet?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh - I tested on a digital and only got a 2-3. :( I should have waited longer to test but I think part of the reason I tested today when I'm just hovering around the 5 week mark is because I can at least justify it to myself that it's still 2-3 because it's probably not accurate down to the exact day. But mostly I just feel this is a confirmation of what I already thought. My pregnancy is no longer progressing as it should. I will test again on Tues or Wed I guess... but I'm not feeling great. I think I might leave a message with my doctor on Monday that I'm feeling worried and would like her to check if my hCG is doubling. Surely she would at least call to check in on me? I wish the stupid instructions didn't keep shoving "The test is 92% accurate" in my face!


----------



## bluestars

Lit im so sorry your feelIng down but I wouldnt go with them. But if you need to get bloods done to reassure you then id phone. Sending big hugs your way! And I dont know if I have o'd think it might be today or tomorrow! Bored of waiting and im raw with bding (sorry guys haha but I am). Might give it one last go tonight and then be done with the month lol. I dont think it will happen anyway. Really strong feeling that it wont. 

Slg sorry for neg honey! Still have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## bluestars

I think my ovaries are arguing as to which one is going to release the egg... feeling uncomfortable on both sides at different times. I just hope at least one releases an egg and hopefully a big healthy one. 

How is everyones weekend going ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - My ovaries always seem to argue back and forth for a few days and then on the day I ovulate the pain is a lot more definitive. It makes sense since there are follicles developing on both sides. I hope you ov soon. Awful that you're all raw from BDing. :(

DH and I are both so scared. We just sat at the kitchen table and cried this morning. I really, really don't want this to be over.


----------



## teacup

Sara - sorry to hear you got another BFN, I hope you get your BFP in the next couple of days! xx



Literati_Love said:


> Ugh - I tested on a digital and only got a 2-3. :( I should have waited longer to test but I think part of the reason I tested today when I'm just hovering around the 5 week mark is because I can at least justify it to myself that it's still 2-3 because it's probably not accurate down to the exact day. But mostly I just feel this is a confirmation of what I already thought. My pregnancy is no longer progressing as it should. I will test again on Tues or Wed I guess... but I'm not feeling great. I think I might leave a message with my doctor on Monday that I'm feeling worried and would like her to check if my hCG is doubling. Surely she would at least call to check in on me? I wish the stupid instructions didn't keep shoving "The test is 92% accurate" in my face!

Isn't 2-3 correct? It counts from ovulation doesn't so that's about right if you're 5 weeks? I think that's good news! Stay positive Lit, everything is going to be fine! :hugs: xx

AFM - After my ghostly faint positives at 5 weeks I'm feeling very unhopeful. What will be will be, but at the moment I'm thinking of myself as not pregnant and will be thrilled if proven otherwise. I'll phone the doc on Monday and make an appointment for next week. Cried a little this morning but am more level headed about everything now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I am 5 weeks 1 day so I should be 3+. Technically yeah 2-3 counts "3" in it but I would think since I am over 5 weeks it should be 3+ already. Sigh. I did an IC with SMU just to have the reassurance of a darker line and it is very dark, so that is reassuring, not that it means anything. I have been googling my predicament all morning, and I even found a post where one girl only got a "1-2" with FMU at almost 6 weeks and so she got blood work that very day and her hCG was actually 4000. When she tested with a digi that afternoon, she got a 3+. So I am really hoping that the digitals are as unreliable as this girl made it sound. Also, I found online some fine print where it said the tests are "92% accurate for dating purposes *+/- 5 days*." Well, 5 days is a lot! That could mean it might not give me a 3+ for 4 more days yet. Idk. I am not feeling too hopeful, but I have a tiny shred of hope from this.

I am so sorry your lines are so faint and you don't feel like there is any point even hoping you're pregnant. The fact is you're definitely pregnant if you have any sort of a line, but I am so sorry that it's so up in the air right now. I hope your blood results shed some light about what's going on. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - I am 5 weeks 1 day so I should be 3+. Technically yeah 2-3 counts "3" in it but I would think since I am over 5 weeks it should be 3+ already. Sigh. I did an IC with SMU just to have the reassurance of a darker line and it is very dark, so that is reassuring, not that it means anything. I have been googling my predicament all morning, and I even found a post where one girl only got a "1-2" with FMU at almost 6 weeks and so she got blood work that very day and her hCG was actually 4000. When she tested with a digi that afternoon, she got a 3+. So I am really hoping that the digitals are as unreliable as this girl made it sound. Also, I found online some fine print where it said the tests are "92% accurate for dating purposes *+/- 5 days*." Well, 5 days is a lot! That could mean it might not give me a 3+ for 4 more days yet. Idk. I am not feeling too hopeful, but I have a tiny shred of hope from this.
> 
> I am so sorry your lines are so faint and you don't feel like there is any point even hoping you're pregnant. The fact is you're definitely pregnant if you have any sort of a line, but I am so sorry that it's so up in the air right now. I hope your blood results shed some light about what's going on. :hugs:

I wouldn't put too much into what the digital says, I think 2-3 is correct because you have only just reached 5 weeks, so that means you're in the right category. I bet if you tested with a digital in a few days you will get 3+. I know it's hard not to worry, but it sounds like you haven't got anything to suggest things are going wrong.

I have a digital test but I'm too scared to use it, it will probably say 1 week judging by the faint lines I had this morning. :( xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup- in the early days the fluctuating hormones in urine and different tests can really mess about with your head. I did over 30 tests #shameonme. A lot seemed lighter, only the frers were ever reliable. As in, they'd get progressively darker, the line never smudged. Honestly, lots of heartache was saved by testing exactly same time with a frer.... After 10 wonky tests went in the bin this was my system!!! So, I know it's hard but try not to worry!

Blue- sorry you're all raw pet! Have you tried that baby making lubricant before?? preseed?? Might help with the mega bd sessions?

LJ - glad to hear you've seen the proof, I must've missed you going for a scan! That's great! X

LL- the 3+ happens at over 2000 hcg, which is pretty high, with my betas I decided to test at 5w 4d because I knew it ought to have hit it by then if doubling was ok. And it had but I wasn't sure it would before then. Betabase says that at 5w1d the average beta is 1700 ish and about 30% were only 1300! these were all healthy babies. So a lot of women won't get the 3+. You're more likely to get it tomorrow or even better the day after. Don't despair lovely, I know why you're feeling this way but from the outside I can still see plenty of good reasons to hope and sit tight for another test. I wish that flipping doctor would call you back too! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Thanks, Linny. I suppose I do still have a chance. It's just so hard. How are you feeling?

Teacup - I would not recommend using a digi! It is not worth the heartache! Thanks for the reassurance. Eek, it's all so scary. I really want us both to have healthy babies. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls I think both of you are going to be ok! I was always told that with the digi when it says 2-3 weeks its really means 3-4 so I never worried when mine said 2-3 when I was 5 with the twins! 

Linny- I am using pressed! Haha hes been extra frisky and lasts more than once and doesnt pull out to reapply! I think the preseed even wants a break ahaha! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL- It is, it is so hard love, I don't know how we all do it. I couldn't listen to the advice I'm giving now a few weeks ago. I knew it was all over with a certainty. Me and df clutched each other in tears. I guess what I'm saying is nothings for certain actually..., no matter how convinced you might feel. 

I'm doing ok, still paranoid about spotting, I had some more 2 mornings ago. It really pisses me off but I can't keep being on high alert every time , I think I've been alarmed so often now I'm almost past responding you know? Anyway, on a lighter note, got a lot of Christmas shopping sorted today, and df has promised me an all over massage tonight. !


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - haha! Blimey, well done to your chap! That's quite impressive! :) less impressive on the ole tender bits though :( xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- sorry about your spotting. It is understanding that it would be alarming every time you see it even though you've had some reassurance. I think everything will be okay for you! 

Blue - yikes! Hopefully your dh's extra drive is a good sign! Hehe


----------



## bluestars

Linnypops said:


> Blue - haha! Blimey, well done to your chap! That's quite impressive! :) less impressive on the ole tender bits though :( xx

:rolf: tell me Bout it! Haha. 

Lit- hope you have calmed a little. I dont believe that this is it for you at all. I think your little button is growing perfectly. When did you say your scan was ?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I don't have a scan at all, since I haven't even heard from my doctor. My first pre-natal appointment is Dec. 30th. :( I do feel a bit more calm now. Not too hopeful, but more indifferent now.


----------



## bluestars

Aww man lit !! Get onto that doctor ! Tell her your feeling so anxious and its getting you down! 

My Ovary argument has turned into a turned into a tug of war !!! &#55357;&#56870;&#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56870;&#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I agree with blue, harass the doctor, get in there! Just for your own peace of mind, if they can take your betas before Christmas you can then relax and enjoy the holidays. X

Blue - hehe, that's a good sign surely! Strong follicles, strong eggs!! X


----------



## teacup

The spotting is heavier, I'm pretty sure it's all over. A very faint positive this far along was a very bad sign. Looks like I'll be drinking this Christmas after all! I was sad yesterday, but I'm just looking forward to trying again now. Hopefully our forever baby will be soon. xx


----------



## bluestars

Teacup im soo sorry !!! I hope your ok!!! :hug: &#55357;&#56470; xxx


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Teacup im soo sorry !!! I hope your ok!!! :hug: &#65533;&#65533; xxx

Thank you Blue, xxx we're off to look at some Christmassy displays now to cheer ourselves up.


----------



## Linnypops

Sorry to hear it teacup. Hope the Christmassy things cheer you both up a bit, glad to see you're keeping your chin up. Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I am so sorry. That was over way too quickly (although I suppose it is sometimes a bit easier if you aren't strung along for too long). :hugs: You deserved all the joy and happiness that should have come with that BFP. I do hope you take it easy and let yourself be as sad as you need to. I hope you can try again and get your rainbow baby ASAP. Will you be telling your dr you've had another m/c?

AFM - Yeah, I will try my dr again I think. Maybe if she won't call me she will still do me up a blood work req so I can go get things checked. Although I am afraid to find out sooner and have all of Christmas be ruined. 

I've suddenly become a POAS addict because it's reassuring to see the dark lines. My FRER today stole almost all the dye on the test line and left just a faint line for the control, so that's nice. I know it means nothing but it is reassuring nonetheless. At this point last time I got a tiny bit of pink CM when I wiped first thing in the morning, but I am thankful today there was no sign of pink.


----------



## bluestars

Im thankful too lit. I loved seeing the lines! Poas as much as you want lol. 

Ive just been chasing sheep in the pouring rain. Im soaking haha. Apart from that nothings new! It think im filled to the brim with man juice and feel like my uterus is going to explode haha. Uncomfortable. Feel like I need a big bottom whisper &#55357;&#56860;. Hows everyone else ?

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - hehe, it is so cute picturing you out chasing sheep! I hope you are warming up with a nice blanket and warm beverage now. That is also so funny that your uterus is so filled to the brim with man juice. :haha: Do you think you've ovulated yet?


----------



## bluestars

I think maybe yesterday or today I dont actually know ... lost this month. I might not have O'd at all haha. I feel like I have heart burn !!! :( I dont ever get heartburn... renies are my new best friend. 

My day run down... getting soaked in the rain running after shitey sheep and cows.... xxx
 



Attached Files:







20131208_134008.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 5









20131208_145641.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 6









1386517665008.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

hehe...I love when you post pictures. That's amazing that you have a fireplace to warm up with, though!!!

Sorry you've lost track this month but I do very much hope you have oved this cycle. It sounded like your ovaries were pretty active yesterday so maybe you Oved last night? Best of luck this cycle! If you oved today, when would AF be due?


----------



## bluestars

Hehe its a crazy life being a farmers wife haha....

Id be due the 22nd of Dec! Fun for xmas xxx


----------



## bluestars

I think maybe yesterday or today I dont actually know ... lost this month. I might not have O'd at all haha. I feel like I have heart burn !!! :( I dont ever get heartburn... renies are my new best friend. 

My day run down... getting soaked in the rain running after shitey sheep and cows.... xxx


----------



## bluestars

^^^ ignore!!


----------



## Literati_Love

The 22nd would be a perfect time to get your BFP!!!! I so hope that is the case. And if AF does show up (which it'd BETTER NOT), at least the heavier days would be over by Christmas Day?


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Man juice! :haha: brilliant. And also - heartburn! What can i say except how I excited I am.....because I never get heartburn either except 2 times. Both times I was bfp!?!?! Is it too early to symptom spot? x


----------



## slg76

Teacup: I'm so sorry. Glad you are looking forward. 

LL: Your strong likes are NOT for nothing. I know it can't guarantee anything but it is a very, very good sign. I say camp out in your doctor's office until they pay attention to you!

Emma (blue): :rofl: you must have been busy to accumulate so much 'juice"!

AFM: I think my squinter the other day was a fluke :( So far my other tests are BFN. AF due in the next day or two I think. 

Here is a pic of Me, Emily (DD-holding my hand) and three of her friends. We went to see Disney on Ice yesterday. All dressed up in princess attire of course.
 



Attached Files:







Disney on ice parking.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - camping out might not be a bad idea. :haha: 

Such a cute pic of your dd and her friends! Emily is so cute and you look just lovely. I hope they enjoyed their Disney on Ice experience!


----------



## bluestars

Awwh Sarah Thats a cracking photo!! Little Emily is beautiful!! And you are too!! 
So Jealous about your DOI experience!! It looks colder at your end than it does here! lol thank you for sharing!! 

Lit - Camp Camp camp!!!! I'l come camp too!! 

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Liny just seen your post!! - I think it might be a bit early still im not even sure ive even O'd yet.. think it might have been my homemade soup!! Wish FF would give me lines so i can tell Dons to roll over and leave me in peace!

I actually asked him if he would just do his thing into a soft cup and id just insert it and went mad.. hes like NO WHERES MY FUN IN THAT!!!.... whoops.... not asking that again! 

I am full to the BRIM with his juices... or it feels like it anyway!! haha hope its enough!! Such a slow cycle!! 

xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, I'm so so sorry to hear that things are not looking good for you. Sending some huge hugs :hugs:. It just seems so unfair sometimes. I hope you are doing okay.

LL, no one here would judge you :hugs: You feel what you feel and I totally understand how hard it is to feel attached/excited/not freaking out when you're worried about a m/c. It will get easier, I promise! I agree with the others, you should go camp out at the doctors office to get some reassurance. As for the digital with conception indicator, I got 3+ at 5 weeks and 4 - 6 days (I can't remember exactly when) - I was too scared to test earlier, and looked at one of those charts that shows the average hcg.... I waited until the average hcg was over 2000.

Emma, you made me laugh with those comments about "man juices" and soft cups, and chasing sheep in the rain, lol!! Sounds like you've been busy all around! Hopefully you'll get your cross hairs soon (although your temp is going up so probably you did ovulate already :) ) and can have a little break! I loved the photos :) We had a fire this evening too... it's quite cold here so it was nice and cozy!

Linny, hopefully the spotting will go away soon! Try not to worry about it too much if you can (hard I know!!). I kept trying to convince myself I was just one of those people who have spotting in first tri (with varying success, lol).

Sara, that's too bad that your more recent tests have been bfn :( Disney on ice sounds like fun! You look great and Emily and her friends are very cute all dressed up in princess costumes :)

As for me, I did a bit of work this weekend, and hubby and I went to see a movie today so all in all a pretty good weekend except that I think I'm coming down with a cold or something. I've got another ultrasound this week (wednesday) as well as appointments with the OB and internal medicine so lots of running around to do, but I'm looking forward to seeing the little guy again :) My anxiety has decreased a lot since the 20 week scan and being able to feel him moving on a daily basis is very reassuring.


----------



## bluestars

Linds - thats brilliant that you feel movement everyday now. You will be looking forward to seeing your baby again. 

I am seriously confused by my temps this month. They are all over the place! !! And anotherer dip this am. .. so I haven't a clue. Think this is what it did the month I didnt O at all. .. 

We bd'd lay night and agreed that I it would be the last for this month. 

Can anyone remember what your cervix should be doing around O time and after!!! I forget...

I worry about my memory sometimes! Lol xxx


----------



## slg76

Lets see Emma, for ovulation your cervix should "SHOW" so soft, high, open, wet? After I know it gets lower and dry but I forget the others.


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, a little dip like that after ovulation can be normal, especially if your temp goes up again tomorrow :) If it does, you'll probably get cross hairs tomorrow. I never got the hang of checking my cervix, but heard the same as Sara.

It's snowing here!! I'm really excited!! Especially since I am working from home today :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - you're so lucky you get to work from home sometimes! Snow is much more pleasant when you don't have to go outside. =P 

I am glad you are feeling a lot less worried since the 20-week scan. It would help a lot to feel movement. 

Blue - agreed with what Sara said. And mine usually stays high and soft the day after. 

AFM - I feel rather embarrassed today because when I called to leave a message for my dr asking to get my hCG checked, I started crying. Gag. I am so tired of calling my dr's office. She probably won't check her messages til the end of the day so who knows if or when I will hear from her.


----------



## crysshae

Tea - I'm so sorry. I hope you are doing okay. :hugs:

Emma - Heartburn can be a sign of high progesterone, so maybe you have already ovulated. :thumbup: You're too funny!

LL - I hope you hear back from the doctor today, but it sure sounds like your little one is doing just fine. 

Slg - I'm sorry your test turned out not positive. That picture is adorable!

Lindsay - I'm glad to hear you are not as nervous now. Can't wait to see your little guy again!

Linny - I hope the spotting stops so it won't worry you so much anymore.

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - We are going to keep trying! I'm going to try to get my bloodwork this month. I need a new thermometer as during our move, I threw mine out. I got rid of unused pregnancy tests too. I guess it just felt good to get rid of anything that reminded me of my losses. I didn't want to carry them with me as we started something new. 

I like the idea of just going with the flow, but I need to know when 7 DPO is for my bloodwork. We've been iced in for 4 days, and my period cleared out Saturday. So I need to go get it this evening. I think cabin fever starts a lot sooner in Texas than it does up north. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

Haha thanks Sara!!!! Well guess what ! My fertile week is OVER!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Crys I hope you are right I hope that heartburn is a good sign haha. Its not here tonight. I am soo glad you are trying again!! :hugs:

Lit - I really hope she gets back to you soon!!!

it doesnt snow here...... ever..... it gets cold anout to snow but the hair to salty!!!

How are you teacup? Ljs? & you other lovely ladies? 

Xxx


----------



## slg76

LL: no need to be embarrassed. You are pregnant, and hormonal, and emotional and frustrated. Maybe the crying will get your point across :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

^^^^ I agree lit!!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Yay for trying again! :happydance: It's too bad you threw out your thermometer, but I totally get wanting to throw anything out that reminds you of your losses. And after a move it always feels good to get rid of anything you don't need. I hope your blood work shows that things are looking good. Sorry you already have cabin fever! 

Blue - YAY for your fertile week being over! I know you were awfully sick of BDing. Hopefully all your hard work will have paid off!

Sara - Thanks. How is waiting out the TWW going?

Teacup - How are you doing? I feel so awful for you and wish there was something I could do to make you feel better. Hope you're eating lots of treats and distracting yourself the best you can.

AFM -

Well...my doctor finally called today (I guess the crying did it :winkwink:). I found out my hCG at 15 DPO was 185 which I am fairly happy with.

My dr ordered up blood work to check hCG today and then again in one week. I asked at first if she would have me do it again in a couple days to see if it was doubling and she seemed sort of confused by this but told me I could do it in a week...so whatever. I can see if they have more than quadrupled by then, and I can also see if my levels are within normal range for how far along I am and the 185 at 15 DPO. I figured it out, and based on my original number, my hCG level needs to be somewhere between 1900-3800ish depending how quickly it was doubling. Obviously 3000+ would be more reassuring but I will be happy if it's over 2000. Now, I don't honestly think it's going to be within that normal range, but I am sooo hoping. If it is normal I am seriously going to jump for joy and maybe even be hopeful/happy for a few days! But if it is bad, I guess it is better to know now than right before Christmas. :cry:

The other annoying thing is my doctor is away all next week, but she said if I had any problems I should call and say I'm having issues and need to see one of the other doctors right away. And someone else can call me with my blood results next week...so that will be good.

I am very nervous to hear back tomorrow or Wed about today's blood work but hopefully all will be well. I honestly don't think I will be able to bear it if it's not. :(


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, yep, it's much nicer to be able to watch the snow out the window :) Hopefully the roads won't be too bad tomorrow as I do have to go out. I'm so glad your doctor called you back and has ordered a couple more blood tests for reassurance. I really think you will be fine hun :hugs: Hopefully good results in the next day or 2 will help you relax a little bit. 

Crys, I'm glad you and DH have decided on next steps :) I am also glad you've decided to try again :) Hopefully your blood work comes back normal.


----------



## bluestars

Lit - so glad that Doctor got back to you! That's great levels and I think they will definitely keep doubling ! Hopefully you get a little peace of mind now. 

Crys when does your blood results get taken? Or results?

Teacup how are you? 

Xxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - hahahah! :) See you got your cross hairs then! The two of you can down tools (Is that a good expression for this situation!?) and relax! :) I can't believe you asked him to go straight in the soft cup!!! hehe. You must have been knackered! 

Lindsay - Yay! for movements. My freind said that was when she really realxed too. The good thing is - I have a doppler and have heard heartbeat a couple of times this week so I know bean is still going strong...Do you mind me asking when you had your spotting again? I know you told me but I can't remember? x

LL - Don't be embarrassed about that at all love! Tbh I would be the same! And it got the job done :) - And, your level for 15DPO is awesome! I know they say doubling is important but single early values are also good indicators and yours is higher than average on the Betabase. I think you are just peachy missus. Also, re: the weekly hcg you can put each hcg into a calculator on Betabase with the dates and times they were taken and it'll give you your average doubling rate.


Cryss - Great news! It's a brave decision, we all know what it takes to keep going for it - but I think it'll be well worth it! :)


----------



## bluestars

Linny haha yes that a good term to use. He was really miffed when I said it ! I didn't think it was that bad of a question I was knackered. I went for a lee before bed and he was brushing his teeth and he looked at me and said. " you look shattered... I'll do it into a cup if you want me to." I just told him no. Lol the way he reacted when I asked him clearly stated "No!! NO WAY!" So he got half hearted sex haha!

We can relax now !! Wooow! 

Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

LL - That's a great number. I hope your levels from yesterday reassure you. 

Yay for crosshairs, Emma! Fingers crossed y'all get the best Christmas present ever in a few days! At least once he saw how tired you were he was nice enough to offer the cup. Lol. 

I'm supposed to have 21 day blood work (should actually be 7 dpo), to check my progesterone. With losing both so early, we're worried I'm not producing enough or at least not continuing to produce enough progesterone once pregnant. That's why I need to get a thermometer so I can find 7 dpo and then lie to the nurse about the first day of my period so she'll get me in on the right date, because in talking to her I've learned she doesn't really know how the days of your cycle work, and she'll want to take me in 21 days from my period. 

Linny - You are right! I know it's definitely worth it! 

Thank you all for the support and good wishes. I'm nervous but excited!


----------



## bluestars

When was the end of period crys?

Yeah it would have been a better sleep if I got my way the first time haha xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, yay for crosshairs!! I've got my fingers crossed that you get a wonderful early Christmas present :)

Linny, glad you have the doppler to reassure you :) My spotting was between 9 - 11.5 weeks. I had a red bleed (a lot of blood) at 9 weeks... which resulted in me totally freaking out and going to emergency at 3am, they did a scan there and saw a heartbeat and no reason for the bleeding and told me not to worry too much (ha!!). I continued spotting almost every day for about 2 weeks after that... again the OB was unconcerned because it was mostly brown and I had no cramping, but it was sure scary for me.

Crys, good plan about temping to make sure you get the right day for your blood test!

As for me, today is the would have been due date for my :angel:, so feeling a little sad but trying to keep focused on all the positive things going on right now.


----------



## bluestars

Big hugs your way Linds! Your little Angel is looming over his/her little brother !!!

Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

My period ended Saturday. I forgot to get a thermometer last night. Was just so happy to be out of the house for a bit. Lol. Gonna get one tonight when I actually go shopping. 

:friends: Lindsay. I know it must be a sad feeling. I'm not looking forward to my first due date, especially as I know I won't be well on my way at that time. You are right in looking at the positives, and you, DH, and your little one definitely have a tiny angel watching over you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks. Sorry to hear it is the due date of your angel baby. :( I am not looking forward to mine. I am glad you're focusing on the positive, and really you have so much of that to think about! What a blessing that you have such a healthy baby cuddled up inside of you to help you get through this hard time. 

Blue - Haha, sounds like quite an ordeal with your hubby. 

Linny - Yep, I plan on using an hCG calculator once I've gotten the numbers. I am really hoping and praying for a nice high number from yesterday. I am starting to get hopeful from the lack of bleeding, but I will be so crushed if the number is bad. Are you still spotting?

Crys - Why are doctors and nurses so uninformed about the basic facts like how a menstrual cycle works? Wow! I am glad you are figuring a way around the system so that you can ensure your blood work is taken on the correct day. 

AFM - Feeling very anxious to hear about my blood results, although wondering if I won't hear til tomorrow. I was up early this morning feeling almost like throwing up because I was so nervous to hear! I have managed to keep myself distracted for most of the day though.


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay- sorry to hear your angels due dates coming up :(. Not an easy time, i didnt realise you lost them so close to christmas.... Must have been hard! Re: bleeding - that must have been terrifying! So good though that it turned out well, I think what does my head in is the lack of explanation or prognosis from nurses, I've done a lot of looking for myself and know that the scans are a good reason to remain positive. But, you must know after mc especially it's quite hard to think you're more likely to be ok this time. Anyway, thanks for letting me know about yours it's good to know about positive outcomes!! 

LL- can you give them a call if they don't call by 4 or sonething? Can totally sympathise as remember waiting for mine was agonising! Is this when you started spotting last time? I honestly think you've nothing to fear after hearing your hcg but I know doubling is also good. Afm, it's odd. I can only describe it as lotiony cm with a mild pinkish tinge? It's been going this time for a few days after using this thrush pessary. Hoping it'll bugger off soon!!!


----------



## crysshae

Sounds like you have a sensitive cervix, Linny. And it sometimes gets more sensitive with pregnancy because of the increased blood flow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Did you rule out a yeast infection or do you think it could still be that? Because the pink CM reminds me of the last time I had a yeast infection as well. Hopefully your cervix was just irritated from the pessary, like Crys said. But that spotting must be very disconcerting for you. :hugs:

Yeah, today is about when I had a tiny bit of blood first thing in the morning last time. I still haven't had any spotting or even pink this time and of course you never know, but I do feel happy that I haven't had any *bad* signs yet. 

I didn't get a call from my doctor today but I'll probably call and see if the results are in tomorrow. I didn't bother calling today since it's likely the results might not have even come in yet. I really don't feel like waiting too much longer, though, and my doctor's last day for over a week is Thursday. :wacko:


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! I hope you're all okay. I'm pretty down at the moment, and bleeding heavily. I saw the doctor this afternoon who suggested I had some routine blood tests just to check for any problems, so I have made an appointment for January. She offered me a scan, but I said I think everything is okay as I haven't had any bad pains today. So she said to come back for a scan if I'm still bleeding in a week.

She said they don't normally investigate further unless you have three miscarriages, so I suppose I'll have to wait until I have another one before I find out why. :( She also said there are things they can do to help support a pregnancy early on, so I think she meant progesterone pills maybe. 

Perhaps if I fall pregnant again I'll ask for the progesterone pills? :shrug: I heard they don't do any harm but can help prevent another hormone related miscarriage. 

She asked me if I was okay about everything in myself and I just broke down crying (embarrassing!). :blush: I said I felt fine, but it's just a bit raw still so I'm a bit emotional. :cry:

Lit - Hope your blood results come back okay, I'm sure everything will be fine. :thumbup: It's great you have no spotting/bleeding as that was your warning sign last time. I hope you're feeling more positive now. xx

Emma - Good luck, I hope this is your bfp cycle! You have certainly put the work in, I bet this is your lucky month. I hope you get a bfp for Christmas! :xmas6: xx

Sara - How are things going? Do you have any symptoms? I saw on your test thread you were getting faint positives, I hope this is your BFP on it's way! :happydance: xx

Aleeah - Where are you? Hope everything is okay with you. :hugs: xx

Crysshae - Hope everything is going okay for you and you manage to get your bloods done on the correct day! xx

Lindsay - sorry to hear it's your due date, that must be hard for you. :hugs: I hope you're feeling okay. xx

I hope everyone else is good! xxx


----------



## Linnypops

began after an internal exam so it's my top culprit, the paranoia of course tells me it can't be anything as innocent. Did you manage to get your thermometer? When does temping start!?

Lit - That's really positive Lit, how's things today? Hope you get your results back - no way you want your doc going off for a week! Seems mad to me our medical records aren't just available to view online. The EPU said a yeast infection was a possible culprit, but the pessary has done nothing to help the discomfort in my lady bits, so...next port of call is to rule out BV and then perhaps UTI? 

Teacup - Sorry you're feeling down, it's really understandable, and I think sometimes a bit of emotion in a doctors office makes them more prone to try and bend the rules. It's good that they've offered progesterone as a first port of call - it cannot hurt and if it happens to be the issue then all the better. Hope you feel a bit better soon X


----------



## Linnypops

Oops, it appears i deleted the first few words of my previous message before posting! Meant to say - 
Cryss -Yep the spotting all began after an internal exam so it's my top culprit, the paranoia of course tells me it can't be anything as innocent. Did you manage to get your thermometer? When does temping start!?


----------



## bluestars

Teacup- you should not feel embarrassed by anything. And your allowed to cry!!! I just want to hug you and squeeze you ! I hope that it doesnt happen again! And maybe the progesterone will help! Ive been thinking about you loads!

Linny- I agree with crys

Hope all you ladies are well.

afm- I'm probably imagining it but I have small aching pain at the bottom of my back yesterday and today. But apart from that Im not any different. The small back ache is probably from sitting on my ass all day. Haha! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - so sorry you are feeling down but of course that is more than understandable in your circumstances. I am glad your dr mentioned something about ways to support an early pregnancy.... And also that she is doing some routine bloodwork. I think it's abominable that they expect people to wait for 3 losses before they will check if something is wrong. 

Linny- did you only use the one treatment? When I had one I think I had a treatment that I had to insert every day for 5 days and then it still takes a couple days to clear up. I am glad they will check and see what's going on. 

AFM - still no spotting but haven't heard from my dr. I hope I hear soon because my hopes are getting up dangerously high. I called this morning and my results are in so I left a msg for her to call. I really hope she does today.

Blue - how is the TWW?


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Yep, definitely sounds like a sensitive cervix then. I completely understand your paranoia though. What is wrong that you are trying a yeast infection pessary? I must've missed that post. 

Teacup- You have every right to cry and not be embarrassed. It is very difficult to deal with emotionally. I'm glad your doctor is trying to help with possible solutions. 

Blue - Love symptom spotting. I hope that ache is the first sign of your BFP!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Oh wow, I can't believe they won't just tell you over the phone!!!! Medical people are so fussy! :) I really hope your doctor calls back soon....it'll be good results - just you wait and see! x Yep it's just one pessary? I've only ever used the one before - it's quite a large pessary? Usually it works fine - I do get YI's more than is average.

Cryss - I'm having uncomfortable ladybits, similar to when i've had yeast infections in the past. But - it's not going away so wondering if perhaps i may have BV - I know it's not uncommon in pregnancy...will need to do a vaginal swab for that....how romantic! :)


----------



## bluestars

Im trying not to but its there and annoying me. Could be my body healing from all the 'fun' we had lol xxx


----------



## bluestars

Linny - I had one pessary treatment when I had a yeast infection. Hopefully it goes soon. My lady bits a bit sore... wierd kind of sore. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope you get some relief from it soon. That sounds very uncomfortable. I forgot to answer your question about my thermometer. No! I forgot again because I didn't get to go to the store. All the plans I make every day seem to get changed when everyone gets home. I've told them all I'm going to the store by myself this evening. Lol. 

LL - I hope she calls you back today. The nurse can't give you the results?? They do here. 

Blue - Looks like your TWW is going to be interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Interesting is the word! Haha xxxx


----------



## slg76

Linny: You guys could make an evening out of your swab appointment. You know dinner, light some candles at the Dr. office :rofl:

Blue: I hope your ache is a symptom! 

LL: Augh! Your Dr. office is driving ME nuts. They need to pick up the pace a little bit!

Here is a pic of my test from this morning. I think it's positive but still so faint that I don't trust it. I'm 16 dpo if I ovulated when I thought. I suppose I could have ovulated a day or two later. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-tweaking-testing-my-double-o-month-75.html


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks for the thoughts ladies :hugs: Yes, there is so much positive to focus on at the moment so I am lucky in that way. 

LL, I hope your doctor calls you today! Waiting sucks! I'm sure it will be good news :)

Linny, yes, the lack of explanation is definitely the hard part! I'm sure your little bean will be just fine though :) The OB told me that if there's a heartbeat at 10 weeks you only have a 1% chance of loss for the remainder of the pregnancy - since you're 10 weeks now, you likely fall into that nice low risk category :)

Teacup, don't be embarrassed about crying! It's a devastating thing to have happen once, let alone twice. Hang in there hun, sending you some huge hugs :hugs:

Emma, I also hope the ache is a good sign!!

Crys, I hope you manage to get your thermometer soon :)

Aleeah, where have you disappeared to? I hope you're just busy. It looks like you're officially second tri now!!! 

As for me, just trying to get some work done between doctors appointment this morning and ultrasound later this afternoon.


----------



## Lindsay109

slg76 said:


> Linny: You guys could make an evening out of your swab appointment. You know dinner, light some candles at the Dr. office :rofl:
> 
> Blue: I hope your ache is a symptom!
> 
> LL: Augh! Your Dr. office is driving ME nuts. They need to pick up the pace a little bit!
> 
> Here is a pic of my test from this morning. I think it's positive but still so faint that I don't trust it. I'm 16 dpo if I ovulated when I thought. I suppose I could have ovulated a day or two later.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-tweaking-testing-my-double-o-month-75.html

:rofl: about the swab appointment ideas.

I think I can kinda see something in the original... I can definitely see it in the tweaks. I suppose only time will tell, but I've got my fingers crossed that it's the start of your bfp! Is AF late?


----------



## bluestars

Have you got any symptoms sara? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

^^ What they said?


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I'm not surprised you're chafing! Hehehe! Hope you get some relief soon! X

Chrys - heh, this is when dogs come in handy, excuse to go off alone!


----------



## slg76

I don't really have any symptoms other than AF is 2 days late if I ovulated when I think I did. I don't temp and my cycle is screwed up from my mc. But, my OPKs and EWCM lined up and indicate that I Od 16 days ago. I had several days of a tingly feeling in my pelvic area but I haven't felt that in a few days now. I'm really, really hoping that I'll get a blaring line in two more days!


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed I really hope soo!!! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Im relieved now hehe stopped days ago. Im too dry to do anything ! (Sorry tmi!) Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

I pressed update and noticed everyone else had said things! 

Sara - :rofl: oh that is one sweet dinner date. 'shall we go home and get a swab on the go darling?'. I see a positive and a great tweak! Ooo, tomorrow's test! X

Lindsay- I hope so! We're through the worst in terms of the early weeks. Just need to keep the faith! X

Also yeah, aleeah! Where's that little lady got to? Her work schedule was crazy busy I remember


----------



## bluestars

i missed the swab thing ? lol xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - No, there is no nurse at the doctor's office. You have to wait for your doctor to call you, unfortunately. 

Linny - I know. It's amazing how inaccessible our OWN blood results are. You would think we'd have a right to know what's going on in our own bodies.

:haha: And you and sara are hilarious with your date night bit going. ;)

Sara - I definitely see it in the tweak, but sadly I can't see it otherwise. Your AF being late is very promising!

I know...all day I was thinking that everyone on BnB is going to be SO annoyed that

my doctor still hasn't called! 

That's right. Another day has gone by without my results. I am getting very, very ANNOYED! And tomorrow is her last day before she's gone for over a week. *scream*


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - No, there is no nurse at the doctor's office. You have to wait for your doctor to call you, unfortunately.
> 
> Linny - I know. It's amazing how inaccessible our OWN blood results are. You would think we'd have a right to know what's going on in our own bodies.
> 
> :haha: And you and sara are hilarious with your date night bit going. ;)
> 
> Sara - I definitely see it in the tweak, but sadly I can't see it otherwise. Your AF being late is very promising!
> 
> I know...all day I was thinking that everyone on BnB is going to be SO annoyed that
> 
> my doctor still hasn't called!
> 
> That's right. Another day has gone by without my results. I am getting very, very ANNOYED! And tomorrow is her last day before she's gone for over a week. *scream*

I'm annoyed with your doctor too!! I really hope she calls you tomorrow... clearly she doesn't seem to understand how anxious you are feeling waiting for results :coffee: If I were you I'd be tempted to just call the office and ask if I could stop by and pick up a copy of the blood work results... they are your records, you should have access to them.


----------



## bluestars

I take it its not late where you guys are. It past midnight here and the pain in my lower back and front is keeping me up. :(


----------



## slg76

Sorry you aren't feeling well, Emma. It's not late here. It's 5 pm. 

LL: Can the secretary give you a copy of your file???

I think I might go in and get a beta tomorrow. Not to rub it in LL... :wacko: ...I can pop in for a blood draw in the morning and I get results that afternoon. If I go tomorrow and it's positive then I can go back Monday morning and I'll have a doubling time by Monday afternoon.


----------



## Literati_Love

I am not sure if they would let me have a copy of my results without my doctor calling me. It might be worth asking about...The only thing is that I work til 5 every day and they normally lock their doors shortly after 5 so it's virtually impossible to get there on time after work. Ugh, why do full-time jobs have to get in the way of everything?

Slg - It's a good idea to get your betas checked. It would be good to get a more definitive answer. And you're so lucky you can get the results right away! ;)


----------



## Literati_Love

MY DOCTOR JUST CALLED (it's 9:30 pm here and she called from home...another reason not to switch doctors) AND MY BETA HCG WAS OVER 8,000!!!!!!!!

I'm thrilled!!!!!! That means it has been doubling every 44 hours!! Which is great because I've read that it actually slows its doubling at 1300 and then even more at 6000!


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, I hope you're feeling better and managed to get some sleep!

Sara, good plan going for blood work, that way you'll know for sure :) Looking forward to hearing about how it goes, I've still got my fingers crossed for you!

LL, those are awesome numbers!!!! So happy for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: I hope you can relax a little bit now :) Your little bean is growing just as he or she should be :)

As for me, ultrasound went well :) He's growing well and all the measurements were all in the average range which makes me very happy. I'll get the full report from the OB tomorrow. He was very cute, he kept holding his hands together in front of his face... unfortunately we didn't get a picture of his hands, or a profile photo because he wasn't cooperating. She did get a picture of his face though :)


----------



## slg76

Hooray Lit! :yipee:


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Sorry you're not feeling well pet! Do you suffer with back pain normally?


LL - I shall repeat the :happydance: !!! woooo momma! XX


Lindsay - Great to hear about the ultrasound!! Oh my goodness, when are you due then? x

Afm - I also had a good scan, measuring a little ahead of 10 weeks and bean was all active, although am feeling pretty sore after an overfull bladder and quite an agressive wee scanner lady practically climbing into my uterus. Jeezo, buy me dinner first!


----------



## bluestars

Lit that's amazing :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Linds glad your little cherub is doing well too! It's soo cute when they hold there hands and rub her eyes!

Linny soo glad that your scan went well! Haha ! Evil scanner!!

AFM- No I don't usually have back pain at this time of the month. It took me a while to sleep last night as it got more sore as the night went on. But it's gone this morning. My temp went sky rocketing from yesterday's plunge. I think I'm having one of those off months again where my temps are going to be all over the place and I actually didn't O (which I'm hoping isn't happening!)


----------



## bluestars

Slg- any more news ? AF still late ? Any more tests? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Eh? Your temps seem to show a really clear rise, they're a bit skyrocketing in fact - certainly to my eyes!!!!


----------



## bluestars

They have gone up today but they dipped down yesterday. The crampy feels havent gone.. Its there again not sore but just uncomfortable! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Literati_Love said:


> MY DOCTOR JUST CALLED (it's 9:30 pm here and she called from home...another reason not to switch doctors) AND MY BETA HCG WAS OVER 8,000!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm thrilled!!!!!! That means it has been doubling every 44 hours!! Which is great because I've read that it actually slows its doubling at 1300 and then even more at 6000!

woohooo LL I'm doing a happy dance for you!!! soooo excited hopefully you can relax a little and enjoy the holidays :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - but generally they are all peaking high above your cover line - they're super high!!


----------



## crysshae

LL - Woohoo!!! What beautiful numbers!

Blue - I think your chart looks fantastic with a definite O, and I am very, very hopeful about those pains keeping you awake.

Lindsay - So sweet! Could we see his picture please?!?!

Linny - Wonderful news! Sorry about that not so nice sonographer. 

slg - Fingers crossed you get great news if you go in for betas. 

I hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM - I finally got a thermometer. It's not a basal as no one in our small town sold those, but it'll do for now. I actually remembered to use it this morning too, even though it seemed like I was up half the night.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, I didn't realise you had another scan today, I'm sooo glad to hear it went well!! Isn't it amazing to see them move around? :) I'm due April 6

Emma, your temps look amazing!! I hope those cramps are a good sign :)

Sara, any more news today?

Crys, glad you've managed to get a thermometer :) I posted his face pic here (it's at the bottom of the page) https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...9099-2014-april-rainbows-93.html#post30861187


----------



## teacup

Lit - Yay so pleased your hCG is high! That's amazing news, you must be so happy! I hope you're thinking positively now - you are most definitely pregnant with your forever baby! xx

AFM - Bleeding still heavy, this weekend was when we were going to announce to OH's family, but I think instead I'll just be getting drunk in a corner of his parents house!


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I think every time I used a thermometer I ended up half the night, just the thought of using it would make me wake up! hahah. Good luck with it though, are you putting your temps up on FF?

Lindsay - Yeah, i'd called the EPAU a few times over the last week or so, and they finally said come in. Very kind of them. Lovely pic of you and your wee boy! :)

Teacup - aw that sucks. I hope they at least have some quality booze on the go there. X

Afm - Off to the work christmas party...It usually ends up as a free-bar den of iniquity after 1am, but it's a very nice dinner and ceilidh before then :). Need to be a bit careful as the booze situation is mad there, free champagne, free wine on the tables etc.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - Cute picture and bump too!

Linny - Enjoy the party. Yes, I use FF. My ticker is a link to my charts. I was up half the night because my 4-year-old fell off his bed and then had issues going back to sleep, so he came to our bed, went back to his bed, came to our bed again. Lol. It was a long night! He usually doesn't have a problem with falling off. He must've been sleeping really well, until then at least. 

Tea - I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone!

Well, things are definitely progressing because this morning I woke up quite nauseous. It came in waves, but I very nearly threw up about 5 times this morning (never actually did, though). I actually have to plug my nose to go into the break room in the morning now, but even with my nose plugged I was gagging and gagging because I just *knew* what smell was there if I unplugged my nose! 

I felt totally fine after I ate but I've been STARVING all day. I've been snacking every 20 minutes or so and still vibrating from hunger.

So just now I had my lunch and half-way through my salad I felt SOO sick and ended up throwing up just now (in the middle of reading all your replies, actually)! :sick: Also, while I threw up, my nose started bleeding. :wacko: I probably haven't had a nose bleed in 16 years. Yay, pregnancy! And yes, puking was quite awful and I am shaking like a leaf now, but I am so thrilled! :happydance:

Lindsay - So glad your ultrasound went well! He's quite a handsome fellow and I looove your bump! It is so tiny! Are you going to start shopping for a crib and such soon?

Linny - Yay for a good scan! I am fully confident this is your rainbow baby and I don't think you need to worry anymore! That is awful about putting so much pressure on your bladder, though. I had a HORRIBLE experience at my last ultrasound where I honestly thought my bladder was going to burst, I was in SO much pain and was unable to pee because it was so full, and I ended up having a panic attack while I got the u/s (it was just to see if I had any retained tissue). 

Enjoy your work Christmas party!

Blue - I am going to say that I think you are being ridiculously silly right now. Temps will rise and fall a bit in the TWW and it is not to worry about. Your dip was not even hardly a dip. You chart looks AMAZING and could very well be a BFP chart!


Crys - Yay for a thermometer!! I am actually so glad I don't have to temp anymore. It can be such a bother, but it is so useful. 

Teacup - Wow, that is so sad that this is the weekend you were going to announce. :cry: It does sound like having a few drinks (and maybe some chocolate) will be a better use of your time this weekend. I am sooo sorry for what you're going through. :hugs: I do hope that bleeding goes away soon.


----------



## slg76

Yay for puking, Lit!!

If anything I feel like my line was lighter this morning :( I got a beta done this morning and should get results this afternoon. I'm thinking it may have been the start of a chemical?


----------



## Literati_Love

Slg - I am so sorry, Sara. I hope you're not having a Chemical. :( Hopefully the blood results will shed some light.

And, yes, I'm so happy! I am one of those people who will avoid throwing up at all costs, so it's a big deal that I actually ended up vomiting!


----------



## bluestars

Teacup- im sorry this is happening. I hope you still manage to enjoy your weekend surrounded by famly!!

Linds- he looks like he is giving you massive smiles! Its amazing !!! Your bump is sooo cute too !! 

Lit- haha woow for sickyness.... Kind of?... Haha good sign though! 

On the babysitting duties again tonight... Joys. 

Hope this is my bfp month!! Been waiting long enough... Im trying ti remember how i felt the last time. But its still super early! (5dpo) .... Im trying also to ignore it. What was he first things you guys noticed ? (Cramps still coming and going. They arent sore sore but more uncomfortable!) 

Slg i hope not!! :hugs: 

Lol lit i try not through up because i hate wSting food haha! 
:xmas2:


----------



## slg76

I've been a bit nauseous since yesterday evening. I almost left my daughter for a minute at bedtime because I thought I might throw up. I NEVER throw up. In fact not even once when I was pregnant with DD. Maybe a symptom but maybe just stress or a bug. :shrug: Glad to decided to do a beta so I can stop worrying either way.


----------



## bluestars

When will you hear? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Just on way to party in back of cab reading messages and just wanted to congratulate miss literati on how poo she's feeling! Yay you!!!! Yay bean!!! Catch up properly tomorrow. X


----------



## slg76

well I put my tests from today next to my tests from two days ago. Today's are darker, just still very faint. Maybe I just caught this really early?? Fingers crossed. Here are the pics. I know not everybody believes in tests after they dry but what else can I do?? :shrug:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-tests-let-guessing-begin-5.html#post30863787
I'll have results in about 4 hours


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - sorry line seems lighter, so hard to tell early in though. Hope the bloods reveal sonething. Good luck pet x


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, sorry to hear you're still bleeding heavily.... I really hope it stops soon :hugs: I hope the weekend isn't too rough for you... I think a few drinks (and some chocolate as LL said) would be a good idea. I'm so sorry you have to go through this again :hugs:

Linny, enjoy your Christmas party! Do people know you're pregnant or are you going to try and hide the fact you're not drinking anything?

LL, yay for morning sickness!! I hope it won't get you too badly... just enough to keep you reassured ;) I'm with you on the nosebleeds - I've had more of those in the last few months than I've had in probably the last 10 years combined. Yep, the bump is still quite tiny... my neighbour kindly informed me yesterday that I still "don't look pregnant", lol. At least I know he's growing so I'm not too worried about the bump being small. We've been doing research on cribs, etc and are planning to watch for sales over the next month... we were thinking there might be some good boxing day deals. 

Sara, I hope you get some answers soon and that it's not a chemical :hugs: Your tests from today do look darker to me.

Emma, I had cramps at 5dpo for this bfp - I also thought it was too early (I never cramp that early) but it wasn't :) Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluestars

I dont think the lines look lighter I think they look a bit darker. I'll be in bed in about four hours! Hope they come sooner ! Im on edge! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

How early did you get your bfp? Im thinking its too early surely for cramps they started yesterday at 4dpo! I really dont want to get my hopes but everytime I feel the cramping im thinking of it! Aaaaargh!!!! This cannot possibly be my month theres been soo many bfp on this threats that it can be mine too! I wish the next 12 days goes quicker! 

Sara im willing this for you sooo much! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Kim where are you? Xxx


----------



## slg76

Beta was negative :nope: Strange that I started to see progression.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Thanks! hehe. 

Lindsay - Thanks! Yeah, I hope it doesn't get -too- bad but it is very reassuring. After work I picked up a bunch of snacks to have at my desk because even with my snacking today I was absolutely starving at all times. So hopefully snacking constantly will help stave off the nausea a bit.

Haha, people always say stupid things and they think it's a compliment or something. She probably didn't mean it as a bad thing that you're not showing much. And your baby is developing growing properly! So yay! :happydance:

Blue - With my BFP this month I started getting AF cramps quite early, like 7 DPO, so it could definitely be possible that your cramps at this stage are a good sign!

So funny about you not liking to waste food by puking. :haha: I so hope you are very pregnant! 

Slg - What do they consider a "negative" beta? Is it possible they don't count extremely low numbers? Either way, I'm very sorry you've had this disappointment after seeing faint lines for a few days now. I wonder where your AF is? It kind of does seem like a CP.


----------



## bluestars

Aww noo! How neg was it was it 0! I seen lines too!!!

Lit- I hope so. But I really dont want to get my hopes up! When would implantation usually be ? (Sorry for all the questions and the annoying posts lol. I suck at the tww) 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - implantation would probably be between 5-9 DPO. I think my first BFP I implanted at 5 DPO! I hope you don't get your hopes dashed either.


----------



## slg76

my HCG was only 2. I wonder why I feel so rotten? Just fighting off a bug I guess.


----------



## klsltsp

bluestars said:


> Kim where are you? Xxx

Emma I'm here!! hahaha been lurking, I sooo think this can be your month, will it for yourself too :)

Sara sorry that it was negative, hopefully it was just super early? So does this just mean more waiting and seeing? how frustrating huh :)

LL good news on the sickness... haha always so reassuring.

Teacup, thinking of you, hope you're doing well and enjoying a drink or two.

Lindsay and Linny so jealous of you preggo ladies :) I have forgotten a little how much I LOVE being pregnant. I'm so glad that I truly enjoyed my last pregnancy, just in case I don't get another chance.

Aleeha hope all is good and it's just you busy at work and the holidays keeping you away.

AFM had my weekly bloodwork, and I'm down to 21, from 33 last week and 45 the week before... I wish it was dropping faster but at least it's dropping. I had a lot of cramping this week, felt like AF was coming, and then I bled for about 1 day, so I'm hoping that was the last little bit of the mass coming out. Once I hit less than 5 things start to move, I have an ultrasound to cheque my uterus and my doc said some other tests to confirm it wasn't a molar, even though they are 99% sure it wasn't. Then I'm allowed to TTC!!!

Have a good evening ladies!!!


----------



## teacup

Sara - Sorry to hear your hCG was very low. :hugs: I read that the presence of any hCG indicates pregnancy, so either you're still super super early, or you're experiencing a chemical pregnancy. As you have had very faint lines for a few days it sounds like a chemical pregnancy. I hope you get an answer either way soon, but if this isn't your bfp I'm sure you'll get one very soon. Your body can obviously conceive now, and your bfp will be just around the corner. xxx


----------



## bluestars

That's rubbish Sara i thought this was going to be your month!

Kim woohoo glad you have been lurking! That's good that it's still going down. Maybe with you day bleed it might fall even more? Can wait till you able to try again!

I'm beginning to think it my ovary I can feel hurting because the pain seems to be only on my right side.... :( I don't 'feel' pregnant at all I think this time last year in as getting weird dreams too. Don't understand this right sided pain at all and I'm actually getting a bit worries about it. Might go see doc on money just incase. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - Good to know your levels are going down (but wow, they are slow!) and I'm glad they will be checking everything out very soon so you can TTC again! 

Blue - The pain probably isn't anything to worry about. I get all sorts of weird twinges in the TWW, but not a bad idea to see a dr just to be sure.


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, how are you doing today? Any more symptoms? I hope the pain improves a little bit!

Sara, sorry to hear your beta was negative :( Strange that you were seeing faint lines - did the doctor give you any insight on that?

LL, snacks are a great idea... being hungry makes the nausea worse for sure! I'm still finding that if I get really hungry (happens quite often now, lol) I feel a little queezy. Yes, my neighbour did mean it in a nice way, I'm just glad I know baby is growing or I'd be worried that my bump was too small. 

Kim, glad to hear you're doing well and that things are progressing as they should :) (even though the hcg is dropping slowly). 

Teacup, how are you doing hun? Has the bleeding slowed down yet?

Does anyone have exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## bluestars

I stupidly tested this morning :( was a :bfn: shouldn't have. I just feels o different this cycle and know that I'm really. Going to be soo disappointed !! 

I don't think your bump is small I just think it's neat. 

No plans this weekend. Had a few friends round last night but I was pretty uncomfortable the whole night. 

Anyone else got nice plans for this weekend Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Yeah, it really is good you know your baby is growing at the right pace. We moms will find anything to worry about because all we want is a healthy baby. So I am so glad yours is doing well.

Today I am celebrating Christmas with my best friend! Not sure exactly what we'll do yet but the plans so far include getting Starbucks, catching up on some major girl chat (we haven't actually hung out since September!?), going out for a nice dinner and of course exchanging gifts. This will be our first time hanging out since our rough patch a couple months back so hopefully there is no awkwardness. We've been in constant communication since so I doubt it.

What about you? What are your plans? 

Blue - That was definitely WAYYY too early to test! So don't feel bad about the BFN. From your chart, I really think you might be pregnant! Of course, no one wants to get their hopes up and be disappointed so I hope I'm not making things worse!! Do you have any symptoms? 

How is everyone else? Sara? Kim? 

ALEEAH - Where are you? I'm starting to get worried!

Ljs - Haven't heard from you in ages either! Are you and baby okay?

Teacup - I hope you can survive the visit to your in-laws' this weekend. :cry:

AFM - I still haven't had any spotting and to be honest I'm actually getting quite optimistic that this could be my rainbow baby. I have been less nauseous since Thursday, but it isn't actually worrying me because I know symptoms can be on and off. I've still had gagging fits and I think that Thursday was extra bad because I didn't have enough sleep. I do hope I get some more nausea to reassure me soon, though. I will get my betas checked again Monday and hopefully that will be all the reassurance I need until my pre-natal appointment. I will be 8+3 at that point. Does anyone know if a doctor might be able to listen to the heartbeat that early?


----------



## bluestars

My cramping is sort of gone. Last night had tender breasts and cramps. Today everything is gone. I definitely think its all in my head ever since I did the test everything I was feeling has gone! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Well symptoms do come and go, especially this early. Don't read too much into it this early on! I am sure you'll have lots of symptoms this coming week! When will you test next?


----------



## bluestars

22nd. The day my af is due! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Wooohoo! :happydance: I can't wait!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay- its amazing how an innocent comment can feel very ominous after previous loss! I guess folk don't really consider it might make a pregnant woman a little paranoid to comment on bigness of bump! Anyway, really glad everything's progressing well, and let's face it if you can progress well and not be carrying a giant bump... All the better for you and your back! 

Plans for this weekend include a hitchhikers guide to the galaxy party this evening! We're to dress up as characters and bring themed food. It's one of my favourite books so am looking forward to it. How about you? X

LL - aw that's great youre seeing your bestie, I bet all the previous troubles will be utterly forgotten. Do you think you'll confide in her about the pregnancy or not? Im so happy you're not stressing about the waves of symptoms, it's really easy to worry when they subside but as you've figured- totally normal! Hurray! I bet your levels will be perfect, it'll be great to be able to enjoy your pregnancy without worry - sickness notwithstanding! At 8+3 Ithink it might be hard to locate it audibly, especially not quickly. I think though if your uterus isn't tilted etc etc you might be able to locate it yourself around 9 weeks with some patience etc? Depends, ate you thinking of using a Doppler? Alternatively, would it be poss for you to get a US done before 12 weeks? 8 weeks seems like a really good time to get them. Not too early but breaks up the terrible 2 month wait?? X

Blue - eh you! You're only 7dpo no?? The test means nothing at all! And you know it ;) . Symptoms are unreliable st the best of times as well. You're not out and your charts a belter. Day before Christmas eve it is then! X

Afm - the last 2 days have been free of spotting! Oh it's been wonderful! Nothing, and I mean nothing! Is going in my vagina again. My vagina monologue will have blank pages. Right, time to get an appropriate outfit sorted out! X


----------



## Linnypops

Also yes I agree, alleah, let us know you're ok wont you!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That party you're going to sounds really fun! I've never read the book but I know a lot of people love it. And yay for no spotting! That is sooo wonderful for you. I hope it stays at NOTHING for the rest of your pregnancy!

My bestie already knows I'm pregnant! :) I told her at 4+1. I definitely haven't shared any of my anxieties about the pregnancy with her, though. I've tried to keep it light for her sake. Things are going well now that I don't share as much. :shrug:

Well, I was just wondering if my DOCTOR might check for the heartbeat at my pre-natal appointment? I don't think I'll buy a doppler as I'm fairly broke... or at least not till after Christmas. I'm just not sure if my dr would even try at that point since it's quite early as you said. Also, I do have a retroverted uterus, so if that would make it more difficult to find the heartbeat I am probably out of luck.

I don't think I'll be able to get an early ultrasound, but I will see if I can get my normal '12-week scan' before 12 weeks. Maybe around 10? It would be reassuring to see the baby a bit early, and then at least at 12 weeks although I wouldn't get an ultrasound, we'd surely be able to hear the heartbeat by then.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone!

Lit - how are you doing momma??6 weeks already!!hows the nausea?ive heard you can sometimes find the heartbeat with a doppler before 12 weeks too,im planning to have a go,although I was told at my 6 week scan that my uterus is retroverted too!so I dont know if its a good idea for me to try and fail and be disappointed. I do hope you get to have an earlier scan,that would be great to reassure you. Are in US?

Blue - your chart looks really exciting!Im hopeful that all your hard work in the bedroom this month will pay off!wait a little while to test again though,im keeping everything crossed for you!

Aleeah - hope everything is well with you and little one my lovely.I look forward to your super long post update!

Linny - woohoo for no spotting!!hopefully thats the end of that.How are you feeling now? Do you have a date for your 12 week scan?

Sara- sorry about your beta. When I was catching up on posts I got so excited!What happens now?will you have it checked again? I hope there is some good news for you just around the corner. 

Lindsay - with my little boy I didnt even have a noticeable bump till maybe 5 months. Even the midwife didnt understand why I had such a neat and tidy bump,to the point where I had an extra scan at 32 weeks to measure growth. But at every appointment he measured perfectly,and was born a healthy 7lb 11oz. Treasure your little bump,it will be easier to get back into shape after!!

Teacup - how are you doing love?sending you hugs.

kim - glad your hcg is getting there,slowly but surely.Its good news,and means you are that little step closer.what are your plans for ttc? If you dont mind me asking.

sorry if ive missed any lovely ladies!


Afm - im really struggling with the sickness!its morning noon and night sickness including wake up at night to throw up. As much as im so grateful for this symptom as its constant reassurance that things are as they should be,its really taking its toll on me right now. But I dont want to go on about it as I know if it suddenly went I would be begging for it to come back. And i also know many of you would do anything to swap with me right now. So I must soldier on!
We have a lot on with DHs grandmothers funeral on Wednesday,and im crazy busy at work,so just thankful that I have a lot to occupy my mind in these early weeks.
Hope everyone is doing great :-D

lots of love x x x


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, don't be disappointed by bfn at 7 dpo, it's waaaaaay too early :) The cramping going away is also not a bad thing - maybe it was implantation ;) I'm also excited for you to test on the 22nd! I'm really hoping you get an early christmas present!!

LL, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling optimistic and not obsessing over symptoms, keep it up!! You're right, they do come and go, and there is no sense worrying about it :) My doctor said she wouldn't try the doppler until at least 10 weeks, my OB said the same (in fact she used the ultrasound machine at 10 weeks because she said there was no point trying with the doppler and worrying me unnecessarily). I hope you have a nice evening with your friend!

Linny, your party sounds like fun! What character are you dressing up as? I'm so glad your spotting has stopped, I hope it stays away! You're right, it is crazy how an innocent comment can seem ominous after a loss. I know I have become very careful about what I say to other people who are pregnant just in case they have had a loss in the past and are as neurotic as I am, lol. 

Ljs, sorry to hear the morning sickness is really getting to you! I hope you get some relief soon, it certainly does wear on you after a while. That's good to know you had a nice small bump too and everything was fine :) I am grateful that I can still move around quite easily, hopefully it will continue. 

As for me, not too much going on this weekend. I did some work today as I need to catch up before next week starts, and then tomorrow we're having some friends over for dinner.


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs - it is great to hear from you! Sorry your nausea is so bad! Although I would find the symptoms reassuring, I can't say I envy that much sickness! You definitely sound like you have it pretty rough! But I am so glad that after a loss we all just appreciate our symptoms so much. 

I haven't really been nauseous since I threw up on Thurs, but I do feel slightly queasy when I don't eat often enough so I think I'm just keeping it at bay by eating lots. Today my boobs are extra sore so it makes me less concerned about lack of nausea. :) and I'm actually from Canada! :) will you not get another scan til 12 weeks now?

Lindsay - dinner with friends sounds nice. No Sunday night dinner with your parents this weekend?? =)


----------



## klsltsp

Goodmorning ladies :)

LL I'm soo glad you're feeling like you can enjoy your pregnancy, I loove being pregnant and I'm worried that due to the losses I won't be able to enjoy my next one (being optimistic here :)) so I'm happy to see you're able to it gives me a lot of hope.

Emma it's still early, I'm really really really hoping it's your month if not there's still a few of us here to trot through another month of ttc.

Lj sorry to hear about the sickness.. are you taking anything? I have had to take meds for sickness when I was pregnant with both of my DS's. I actually never threw up but was nauseaus alllllll day and night... like you said it was reassuring but not fun at all.. good luck!! and hopefully only a few more weeks. Most women's levels start to even out around 10 weeks and the nauseau starts to ease a little then for some :)

Sara how are you doing? any news? have you tried another test or are you getting another blood test?

AFM well there is a big snow storm here today so we're staying put! LJ for my ttc they think I'll be able to have another baby, once my hcg reaches negative they are going to do a a few tests to check my uterus, with my last pregnancy that I lost, the baby had implanted on my c-section scar and when I miscarried some of the tissue was "stuck" in my scar, this tissue continued to grow and created a tumor of sorts that went all the way through my uterus wall... so I've been waiting for this tumor to be gone. It is for the most part gone, they can't see it anymore on the ultrasound so just waiting for my levels to go down. The doctors said it would take longer than the average woman since the tissue was in the muscle. So for now I'm a pin cushion :) My OH said this week that it's funny to want the numbers to go down and then soon enough we'll be wanting them to go up. I'm hoping to be able to TTC in Feb, I just started another month of bcp... that's weird too hahaha but can't chance getting pregnant right now :) and I've had no trouble getting pregnant coming off the bcp.

Well enough about me!!! hope all you ladies have a great weekend... my 1 yr old is screaming for Elmo... so must go get him a you tube video!! hahaha


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yeah the party was terrific actually, but we were out till 2:30am!! I slept till 2 in the afternoon today. Me too - re: spotting. If it stays away a week I can relax a lot more...The doppler has been a godsend during it. Oooo, glad your bestie knows, it's impossible not to tell someone so close really. And yes, isn't it nice to have nothing to report worry-wise?!

I don't know about the doctor trying then. I know MW's in this country don't try till later on - around 10-11w? Hope you manage to get an earlier ultrasound, that will really help allay fears! About the nausea - i'm the same, eat pretty constantly and usualy very bland non-acidic foods. Cannot complain! Nothing like poor LJ, and good to have the symptom! x

LJ - Sorry to hear your nausea is so bad, I understand not wanting to complain, but I feel like you definitely don't need to be throwing up in the middle of the night. Fair's fair! :) Hopefully it'll ease up in a few weeks time...Till then is there any anti-sickness meds you could try? I've heard B6 can help reduce it? x

Lindsay - Yeah it was, but late! I was so tired I slept in till 2pm today...not done that since I was a teenager! haha. I went as Lintilla? She's in the radio version, an escort who was relentlessly duplicated by a cloning machine. :) I know the feeling about catching up on work before work week starts - It seems like as holidays approach people think the world is ending and you have to do 10x the work! :) Dinner with friends sounds good though!

Blue - How are you feeling today love? Any more symptoms!? X

Kay - good to hear you're in good hands and the levels are dropping! February isn't too far away at all, sounds like a really good prognosis for gettign a bfp next year! I imagine implanting on the scar is not all that common a thing?! So, not likely to reoccur. Hope the next couple of months fly by!


----------



## klsltsp

linny yeah it was very rare for the baby to implant on my c-section scar, it's actually considered an ectopic pregnancy, the most rare kind... so rare that there were no protocols etc on what they needed to do. They said that it's unlikely for it to happen again, but have also said that if the next one implants anywhere in the lower half of my uterus it could be a problem... so wait and see!! I figure it was so rare and that I was VERY lucky to not have my uterus rupture, that I'm meant to have another baby!! That's logical right? hahaha

Lindsay glad everything is moving along your miracle will be here in no time at all!!!


----------



## bluestars

This mornings fmu.... neg... I really think im out. 

P.s ive hurt my back and havent been on so havent caught up with everything. Kim cant wait for you to start trying again.

Aleeah - where are you ?

Sara- how are you? Af showed up yet ? 

Ljs sorry for the bad sickness. I can remember what that was like and it was hellish. Nothing helps! Hope it passes soon. 
How is everyone else? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131216_123201.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ljsmummy

Im spotting :-( so terrified and dont know what to do or think x x


----------



## bluestars

A few of the girls here spotted ljs. How far are you ? is it heavy? xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Im 8 weeks today.its not heavy, but its red.which I know is bad :-( im so scared xx


----------



## bluestars

Can you call your doctor and see what they say?

xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

I know I need to.But they wouldn't even understand what I was saying right now, im a snotty snivelling wreck x x


----------



## bluestars

Listen it could just be a sensitive cervix. Have you got any pain? xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

No there is no pain with it xx


----------



## bluestars

My midwife said that if there is no back pain or anything then its likely that its not a MC. I say go phone your doctor and get your bloods checked just to clear your midn because you dont need the stress if its not anything to worry about! 
:hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

LJs - Oh gosh, yes that's a horrible experience :hugs:. I had the same red blood at 7 weeks straight after seeing the bean's heartbeat. I have had sporadic pink spotting on and off since then and bean is absolutely fine still. So, hold on in there love :flower:. I immediately went scouring for statistics during the spotting and discovered that if you've seen a heartbeat and have spotting/bleeding, the odds of an mc range from 5% - 15% depending on how far along you are. I hope that helps calm you a little because they are pretty damn good odds. 

I hope and pray and believe it will clear up X


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you.I really hope its not the end.I will ring the docs soon once I've sorted myself out.Cant get hold of DH and really need a hug :-( xx


----------



## Linnypops

Oh yeah, the colour etc - although people say that really matters it really doesn't seem to. For example, if it's your cervix being irritated then bright red is perfectly normal to have. And no pain or cramping is a big sign too. I also had no pain during my spotting.


----------



## bluestars

:hugs: i know its not the same but im sending you one from here! xx


----------



## ljsmummy

Thank you so much everyone.I appreciate your words more than you know, even if it doesnt sound like it right now x x


----------



## Linnypops

Also....since you're 8 weeks it could be the period-time bleed some women get. It was the first thing my doctor asked me when i went in - would i have been due AF at that time as this was quite common....Anyway. hope you manage to get into an US soon! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Thats what we are here for ljs! xxx


----------



## klsltsp

ahh ljs big hugs from here too.

I wanted to tell you that I spotted red with my second DS around 7 -8 weeks, and I was told it was "text book" since it was the placenta embedding. I still had an ultrasound to re-assure. I'm guessing it's the same for you too!!

Keep us posted :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, I'm sending you some huge hugs :hugs: from here as well!! Spotting is sooo scary, but most of the time everything is still okay. Little bean is very likely just giving you a scare. Have you called the doctor? Hopefuly they can get you in for a scan for reassurance. Spotting in first tri is very common. I too, had a red bleed (enough to turn the toilet water red) and then red and brown spotting in this pregnancy and he is still in there going strong.


----------



## Lindsay109

Emma, I don't think you're out - 9dpo is still really really early. Plus, I don't mean to get your hopes up too much but I feel like I can kind of see a shadow of a second line on your test ;)


----------



## slg76

ljs, I hope you get some reassuring news quickly. 
:hug:


----------



## bluestars

I will try again in two days. i thought i seen something in second one but not the first one or the test!!! xxx


----------



## crysshae

ljs - Sending huge hugs too! :hugs: I hope everything is just fine. 

blue - 9 dpo is way too early to give up, and I think I see something on that test too.... Fingers crossed!

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm still waiting on O so I can set up my test.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - 9dpo is still very early! Not out at all! 11dpo sounds a much better time! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - Yes, once I got the reassurance of my beta hCG, and then passed the point where I had bleeding last time, I was able to feel a lot more excited about the pregnancy. Obviously I'm still worried but I definitely still enjoying being pregnant so it is very possible after a loss. :) I really hope your numbers go down to zero this week. 

Blue - 9 DPO is still very early! Remember my BFN at 9DPO? I am holding out hope for you! 

LJ - I am sooo sorry about your bleeding. I know that must be terrifying but as everyone has said, there can be lots of reasons for bleeding in the first tri and it often doesn't mean anything bad. I hope you can get in for an ultrasound ASAP to reassure you. Hang in there! :hugs:

Linny - Glad your party was so fun! ahhaha I probably would have slept til 2 pm after that as well! 

AFM - I have been very, very, very nauseous today. I have been wanting to go home all day because I feel soooooo sick, but my boss keeps sending me e-mails getting me to do things so I've been trying to get that done. I decided to see how I feel after lunch. I bought lunch because the thought of even opening my fridge made me sick, and now I am feeling a lot better so HOPEFULLY that will last for the rest of the afternoon because I would prefer not to miss work and raise anyone's suspicion. And of course, I am very thankful for this reassurance.


----------



## crysshae

Very quiet here... Anyone have updates?

Blue - Did you give in and test again today? I hope! I need someone to feed my POAS addiction. Lol. Loving your chart!

ljs - Any news? How are you?

Aleeah - Where have you gone?


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I was just going to post the same...quiet in here! I hope you're ok LJ - did you get in for a scan?? And Aleeah - let us know how you are!

Afm - I went for my mw appt today, it was weird to finally be 'in the system'. How's things with you Cryss? Are you in the tww yet? x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That's exciting that you had your first mw appointment! I assume all is going well?

AFM - After my day of debilitating nausea yesterday, I went to bed at 7:30 pm and slept straight through the night! Got 11 hours of sleep and was still tired this morning! :haha: I am nauseous today but it's a lot more manageable so maybe extra sleep helps. 

Is everyone finished preparations for Christmas?

LJ - Have been praying for you all day. I hope everything is okay.

Definitely wondering where Aleeah is as well!


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, I've been thinking about you a lot. How are you doing today? Has the spotting stopped?

Blue, any more testing?? ;)

LL, I'm so glad to hear you're feeling more relaxed and enjoying being pregnant now, that is wonderful news :) Sorry the nausea is hitting you so hard... sleep definitely helps though! The doctor can also prescribe anti-nausea meds if it gets really bad (they work wonderfully!). I'm pretty much ready for Christmas, just need to finish up the wrapping. How about you, have you finished your Christmas preparations?

Linny, I hope your appointment went well! 

Aleeah, I do hope you'll check in soon and let us know how you're doing. Hopefully you're just busy and enjoying the holiday season :)

As for me, I'm doing well. I had a headache for the last 2 days and this morning it was finally gone so I'm feeling much better. I've decided to take most of next week off work so just gotta get through this week and I can have a little break :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies
Just a quick update, after the first small amount of red blood yesterday, it quickly got lighter and turned brown. Today it has been barely there, just a little brown mixed with normal mucus.I probably wouldnt know it was there if I wasnt checking every 5 minutes! I rang epu yesterday and they didnt seem concerned at all, because ive already had a scan at 6 weeks and they saw a heartbeat, they said unless the bleeding continued or got heavier or I started getting any pains with it then I shouldnt really worry. Although that doesnt stop me worrying at all! 

I just want to say thank you so much to everyone for your lovely words of kindness and reassurance yesterday, I was in such a mess, and when hubby got home from work and saw me with my bloodshot panda eyes he felt so bad that he hadnt been able to come home earlier! But I told him it was ok, my ladies on this thread are more knowledgeable and understanding than the hospital were anyway!

I did some googling (bad I know) and it seems some bleeding at 8 weeks is common, as it can be when your normal AF would be due,which it would have been for me, to the exact day. So im just going to try my hardest to relax and stop stressing, and hope everything is fine. I still have terrible sickness and heartburn...got to count for something right? 

Hope everyone is well
Lots of love x x x


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls. Tested this morning another negative. Didnt take a picture of it because it depressed me so I binned it. 

Ljs how are you doing ? 
Teacup how are you? 
Aleeah!? 

Glad you other ladies Are doing well. 

All quiet here. Tww is a nightmare goi g slow and each day brings another neg and another drop of hope slips away. 


On another note I flooded the kitchen today! Haha woops. But all sorted now xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sorry ljs just seen your post much have posted at the same time. I wasn't worried knew you little buns to comfy in there!

And no need to say thanks that what we are here for.


Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lj- that is total crap that they won't do an u/s jut because you have had one before. That makes me mad! But it sounds super promising that the spotting has lightened up and you still have lots of icky symptoms. I am sure your baby is just fine! :hugs: 

Lindsay - Lovely that you will get most of next week off! I have the whole week off...plus a few days so this week has been crazy busy at work trying to get everything done. 

I am all done Christmas shopping, but all the gifts need to be wrapped and I was hoping to do a bit o Christmas baking at some point. I'm running out of time!! Sorry you've had a headache lately. I hope it completely disappears soon. 

Blue- Oh, that is such a shame about your BFN and your hopes being lowered. :( At this point you still have a bit of a chance so hopefully you'll get a faint line tomorrow. I know you must be so frustrated waiting for your BFP. :( :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Negative again today. Im out. :( 

I know you guys will be saying your not out till AF is here etc but by now I should at least have a shadow. No cramps breast tenderness or anything. 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131218_103912.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linnypops

LJs - That's good news. The thing with the epau's i've noticed is that they'll only get you in after a few days after spotting begins....They had me wait a week first before getting me in. If you call again in a few days they're likely to see you. Meanwhile, yes, the symptoms still being there and the fact the spotting's stopped and the timing of it all seems like it's pretty normal! Albeit, not nice at all!! What i found comforting was that quite a few pregnant ladies on this thread (and others) experienced bleeding which was harmless. So, you're in good company :hugs: X

Blue - Awwwww love! that's rubbish! :hugs: A 2014 bfp it will have to be then! What are you guys doing over christmas? If you're off work through new year then hopefully you'll get some quality relaxation time for the 2 of you and plenty of bd action XX

Afm - most of my christmas presents are sorted for the many kids and some adults but i've got last minute stuff to do this weekend. As well as fit in the dentist, flu jab, taking cat for booster,taking cat to cattery, scan, loads of work overtime, etc before we leave for my mum's on christmas eve. So, i dunno about everyone else but by the time christmas arrives i generally feel like i'm having a nervous breakdown! :dohh: Also, my nausea seems to be coming back worse than before...I'm not complaining, but it seems a bit odd at this point. X


----------



## bluestars

Linny- We get lots of bding sessions in already!! Nearly a year since we Started trying... Getting sick of all the negativity in it all. 

xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Yay for being in the system. :) I think I'm 2 dpo now. If FF gives me crosshairs tomorrow, I'll call the docs for my blood work. Hope they can get me in 1 or 2 days before Christmas. You have a lot to do. I hope you can find some time to rest and enjoy Christmas!

Blue - :growlmad: I still hope it's just being evasive. 

Ljs - I'm glad the spotting has just about stopped and you're feeling more reassured. 

Lindsay - Glad your headache went away. Enjoy your time off!

LL - I've had a hard time finding the time to bake this year too so far. I hope something gives so I can get started. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I just remembered you swilling about in man juices! I can see why after a year it would be starting to feel pretty negative...Although, I know that's not that uncommon, it's still rubbish....Do you think you'll change anything in future cycles? You were trying the isoflavones weren't you? Did they have much of an effect? The thing I read great stuff about was Black Cohosh, I think I mentioned it before, but - I guess it would be all too easy to end up as a walking experiment during cycles! X

Cryss - Congrats on being in the tww! (I can't remember though - were you trying this cycle or just tracking for bloodwork?) Hope you manage to get in for your bloods. The timing of them always seems so precarious to me! Be good to get that all sorted before the start of a new year! 

X


----------



## crysshae

I'm just tracking for bloodwork this month.


----------



## bluestars

I think just back to doctors in man I think surely they will help ! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Ah right, well yes hopefully eh? X


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - so sorry about your BFN. :( I'm sure you must be very discouraged. :hugs: The dr should definitely be willing to do something at this point. 

Linny - weird that your nausea is getting worse now. That seems uncommon. I read something about if nausea starts after 10 weeks then it is NOT morning sickness and you should see a dr. But I don't know how it works if you had ms all along and it just gets worse....

Crys - I hope they can fit you in for blood tests before Christmas! And good luck getting some baking done! 

AFM - my hCG from 6 w 3d was 38,762 so I am very pleased with that! Nausea/vomiting is persisting and I am feeling hopeful.

Lj- I sure hope the spotting has stopped for good now!


----------



## crysshae

Awesome number LL!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

ljs glad to hear that the spotting is gone, and you're right it is normal around 8 weeks, so they say.. although no less worrisome.

Emma I'm sorry about being out for another month.... big hugs. Hopefully when you do head back to the doc they have some answers for you, I think you said May?

LL those numbers are FANTASTIC!!! 

linny with my second DS I had thought my ms was gone.. then bam it came back with a vengence until about 16 weeks... hope your's doesn't stick around that long.

cryss good luck with your bloodwork, I feel like a pin cushion myself these days hahaha

AFM well got my hcg back and I'm down to 12... so hopefully 1 more week... although with Christmas next week I have do my bloodwork monday instead of tuesday.. hope it's down enough... it was 21 last week, 33 the week before and 45 the week before that ... sigh.....


----------



## slg76

ljs: I'm so glad to hear that spotting has stopped and you are feeling more relaxed. Your little bean is still snug as a bug :)

Emma: I'm sorry this wasn't your cycle. I completely empathize with your discouragement and frustration. I can't remember, have you had any fertility testing done? Now that it's been a year maybe you should consider seeing a Dr. 

LL: So happy to hear you sounding more positive. 

I'm feeling good. I had a little Christmas get-together last night with about 8 friends. I had 3 much-needed and delicious glasses of wine. Today I went to a friend's house and helped her make all kinds of chocolate-dipped treats: marshmallows, Oreos, pretzels, and candy canes. 

I am now 8 weeks post mc and no sign of AF. I went to my RE today for an ultrasound. She says that my lining is so thin that there is nothing to shed and that there is nothing on my ovaries to indicate that I have ovulated since the mc or will ovulate anytime soon. Basically my whole system is just shut off. Assuming all my lab work from today comes back ok I can start my fertility meds tomorrow and that will force my body to cycle along with the added benefit of (hopefully) making several follicles/eggs. Not looking forward to the side effects of the medication but I am grateful to be getting things going again. 

Interesting note from my RE: really high levels of LH (which I have) can cause false positives on urine pregnancy tests.


----------



## klsltsp

sara glad to hear that your RE is getting your meds started. What are the side effects?


----------



## slg76

being on the meds is like out of control PMS with a headache added in for kicks. So sore breasts, moodiness, cramps, bloating. Not all that fun. But will be so worth it if the meds work!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I didn't know that - I have a doc appt on tues for flu vaccination so can ask then - however it doesn't feel like a different thing I have to say - it's more like the nausea I had at around 7 weeks but dialled up. Fantastic numbers missus!!! No wonder you're rotten sick :) How are you coping with it? x

Kay - Congrats on the hcg! That's nearly a negative right? If not next week then surely the week after you'll be hitting <5. did you say you'll start trying around Feb? ...oh and yes i'm hoping the sickness doesn't last too much longer but it's reassuring to know it can just come back up (ho ho ho) for no apprent reason! x

Sara - Really glad to hear you've been having a nice festive time! And going back on the meds sounds like a good step forward - albeit one which sounds pretty grumpy with its side effects! :) x

Afm - doing ok and will just be glad to get to the point where we go away for christmas. I'm back at work-work for the time being, trying to save some money, but every client thinks the world ends at christmas so lots of working late etc!


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, I'm so glad to hear your spotting has stopped. I hope it stays away!! The sickness and heartburn are definitely signs that your hormone levels are high which is a great thing :)

LL, I have been wanting to do some Christmas baking as well, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen unless it's after Christmas, haha. Your hcg levels are awesome!! I think that little bean is going to stick around :)

Kim, fingers crossed your levels will be 0 by next week!!

Slg, glad to hear you're going to get some help to get your cycles going again, I hope the side effects of the meds won't be too bad.

Blue, sorry to hear you're feeling discouraged :( How sensitive are those strip tests you're using? It could very well still be too early. Some people don't get a positive until AF is due (or after AF is due). I think it's a good idea to go back and see the doc again if this is not your month :hugs:

Linny, I'm with you, gonna be completely exhausted by the time Christmas eve arrives, lol. I hope your morning sickness settles down soon!

As for me, it's been a very busy week trying to get everything done that needs to be done before the holidays. I am soooo looking forward to the weekend! I've also been having insomnia... don't know if that's a pregnancy thing or not, but it's very annoying. I know I probably shouldn't have but last night I took one of my morning sickness pills (it has an antihistamine in it that makes me sleepy) so I could get a better nights sleep.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - Oh boy, I can't believe how slowly your hCG levels are returning back to normal. At least you're almost there now. 

Sara - Your Christmas party sounds fun. I thought we'd be soo busy this month with Christmas parties, but we actually weren't invited to any. :shrug: Oh well.

Sorry to hear the fertility meds give such bad side effects (sounds like pregnancy symptoms to me), but it definitely will be worth it when it gets you your BFP! And very interesting not about the LH giving false positives. 

Linny - Yeah, since you had it all along I'm sure it's just morning sickness. Still weird that it's gotten worse all of a sudden, though. That happened to my BFF's co-worker. She suddenly got sick with hyperemesis around 11 weeks and has continued to be sick a few weeks into her 2nd tri. Pregnancy does weird things.

I've had the same thing with work lately. Everything has to get done before Christmas, so it gets kind of stressful. I am desperate for my holiday, but starting to wonder if I'll even get it since I have so much to do. I'll stay late tonight/tomorrow if I have to rather than come in on my holiday, though. You say you're back to work...were you off before?

Lindsay - It seems like everyone's having trouble getting any baking/extra prep before Christmas done this year. I guess we've all been busy. Sorry to hear about your insomnia. I do think that's a pregnancy symptom and I wouldn't feel guilty about taking an anti-nausea pill. If it's safe in the first trimester it surely must be safe later on, and it's not like you've done this very often. You need sleep. :hugs:

AFM - Well, I *had* been feeling really optimistic. I wasn't fretting about days where my symptoms were less because I knew that on Thurs I was really sick, but then felt fine Sat/Sun, then super sick again Monday and at that point my hCG was definitely still rising steadily, so that made me feel fairly sure that it's normal for some days to be worse than others. Unfortunately, I just read an article about a girl who suffered a blighted ovum that was discovered around 8 weeks. Her first sign was she woke up less queasy suddenly at 7 weeks. :wacko: As soon as I read that, panic struck because I haven't been feeling as sick today. But I need to remind myself that I puked yesterday and slept 14 hours and so today I feel a lot better probably from all the extra sleep. The same thing happened when I slept extra Monday night. Did anyone else's nausea get really mild some days, and then quite bad the next?

I really wish I hadn't read that article. I *so* preferred feeling dangerously optimistic and hopeful. I guess I'll be hoping for some worse nausea tomorrow to set my mind at ease. :dohh:


----------



## bluestars

Lit stop reading up on things and relax and enjoy pregnancy. When is you scan? 

I had severe hyperemisis. I had light morning sickness up until about 12 weeks and 12 week untill 20 was horrific four weeks of which I spent in hospital. I lost 4 stone in 2 weeks. Was soo horrific !! I wouldnt wish it on anyone xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I don't have a scan scheduled. :(

Hyperemesis does sound awful. I definitely don't want that, but the waning of symptoms is always a bit disconcerting. Hopefully in your next pregnancy you do not suffer from such severe sickness!

Have you still been testing?


----------



## slg76

well my RE called and said that I have to wait this cycle out. Something in my bloodwork makes her think I won't respond to the fertility meds this cycle. So next month it is. It's a bummer but I'm glad my Dr. is being thorough so I don't waste $1800 worth of meds!


----------



## bluestars

Aww noo! So is it just AF you have to wait for ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Ah, that's too bad! It's good she can tell from your blood work that it wouldn't be helpful this month. You definitely don't want to waste the money if it's not going to work!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, try not to google too much - google is evil! It is totally normal for symptoms to fluctuate from day to day. I found that for me I would have a really bad day, then a few better days, then another really bad day, etc. My theory was that it was my body adjusting and then my levels would go higher and my body would adjust again, and so on. I have no idea if that's actually true or not, but it made me feel better to think it, lol. Yeah, I think the insomnia probably is a pregnancy thing... I've never had insomnia before. Hopefully it's just a phase and will go away soon! 

Blue, sounds like you really had a rough time with the hyperemesis! I hope you don't get it that badly with your next pregnancy! Have you tested again?

Slg, sorry to hear you have to wait out this cycle :( At least there will be lots to keep you busy over the holiday season. Hopefully the time will go by quickly.


----------



## bluestars

Lit- havent tested any more. Kind of just accepted its a no no this month. Dons did not water my seeds this month.... :huff: 

So doctors next month.

Get booked in for a scan woman we all want to see you little button!! And stop googling ! My sickness came and went and to be honest I was so glad the days it was away. Which by the end it didnt! Was still being sick 2 days after I gave birth.... think im allergic to the pregnancy hormones :haha:

Im on nightshifts so I might not make sense and at this hour (I dont care) hehe. But does mean that im technically in the same sleeping zone as some of you guys ;). Nothing much happening here. Weather is awful and keeps taking the internet down with it!! 

Has anyone heard from crys? 
Is everyone all organised for christmas? 
How is everyones health?
Teacup how are you doing ? 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Sorry to hear about the insomnia - If it's hormonal I guess I don't know what a good solution would be - however, I got it quite bad one year for about 3 months and I don't like using prescription drugs, or any kind of drug actually - the solution eventually was listening to an audiobook or podcast really low through my headphones. I still do it now when i'm waking up for continual pee at night.x


LL - Happily I can report I feel way better today. Also, boobs less sore. So haha, I can't win because now i'm all 'WTF!? where are all my lovely symptoms!'...but I have had them come and go so often I can't really get worked up any more. Which brings me round to you googling things missus! As you probs already know - The fact is that a second consecutive mc is rare (5% chance or thereabouts) and having a blighted ovum with very rapidly increasing hcg is also not that common as compares to the usual scenario of low, non-doubling hcg rates. But, yep - after mc this early in preg these feelings will just keep coming up - for your peace of mind is there *any* way you can get into an US before 12 weeks? I think Lindsay is right about how the symptoms work, it's like your body gets used to the hormone levels for a day or two and then freaks out again :). X

Afm - Just trying to finish up work, and also ordering some new clothes, I cannot sit cut in half by jeans any longer. It's dress time! :) X


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, girls. I hope you are all right. I can't help but feel that this is the end. It's such an awful feeling. I am just going to hold onto the fact that I felt sick Thurs, then felt fine-ish for 3 days, then got really sick again Monday and my levels were still great at that point...so maybe this is just what my body does. Ugh, I hate not knowing. And I will definitely be asking when the earliest I can get in for an ultrasound is at my appointment on the 30th. It is a relief that some of you had symptoms come and go as well.

Blue - haha, maybe you are on the same sleep schedule as us now? I hope AF surprises you and doesn't show. :) 

Lindsay - Yes, I hope you are able to sleep better again soon!!!

Linny - I am "glad" your bad symptoms went away but don't overanalyze too much as you're finally at that point now when it is very normal and acceptable for them to go away for good! :)


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Since you won't feed our POAS addictions :haha: , when is AF due? Do you feel like she's on her way? 

LL - As everyone else said, your numbers are wonderful. Stop the evil Googling! I hope you can find something that eases your worry. 

Slg - I hope everything works just right next month.

Linny - I don't blame you at all. Jeans can be so uncomfortable, even when it's just bloat. Dresses sound like a good plan. 

Lindsay - I hope the insomnia is short lived. 

AFM - Should get my blood work done Monday. The doctor's office hasn't returned my call to set up my appointment yet. :growlmad:

I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## bluestars

Yup she is on her way. Started spotting today. So will be full flow tomorrow. :( new year new flow. Nightshift again tonight. Im so tired !!! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

:growlmad:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Frustrating that your doctor's office hasn't returned your call. I know how that is! :wacko: I hope you do get your blood work done on Monday as planned.

Blue - Oh, boo. :( So sorry that AF got you once again. I know you must be sooo tired of this already. But I do hope the new year offers you a change...a BFP for change, that is!!! Good luck on another night shift. :( Those must be brutal.

AFM - Even though I'm not feeling very hopeful, I suppose I should take note that I am now 7 weeks and now officially further along than I've been before. I wish I could shake all the anxiety and just feel happy about this milestone.

Also, in my defense, I was NOT googling anything! I innocently came across this article because my BFF posted it to support those who had suffered a miscarriage and the article was about how we shouldn't have to hide our pregnancies in the first tri, and it shouldn't be so taboo to talk about miscarriage. I thought it would be a good article (and it was), but wasn't expecting the author's personal experience to hit so close to home and cause soooo much anxiety.

Update: I did just vomit, so I guess that's good. But still worried.


----------



## crysshae

I think you and your little one are just fine Lit! I'll even wish pregnancy-related nausea and vomiting for you every day if that will make you feel more at ease. :flower: Enjoy every minute of your perfect pregnancy and growing little one! 

My lab appointment is set!

My company gave me a bonus I did not even expect, and a much larger amount than I would have ever dreamed! They are awesome! I love my bosses!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, sorry to hear that it seems AF is on the way :( :hugs: You'll have to enjoy a few drinks over the holiday season. Good plan going back to the doctor next month. 

LL, yay for 7 weeks!! Celebrate the milestones, I'm sure your little bean is doing just fine :) I'm sorry to hear you're still feeling worried. I totally understand though, those early weeks are so scary :hugs: Try and keep yourself busy so you don't worry too much. To be honest, I only started to feel a little more relaxed after my 20 week scan.

Crys, glad to hear you got your blood test booked and congrats on the bonus!! What a nice holiday surprise :) 

As for me, I'm having a snow day :happydance: We woke up to about 10 cm of snow overnight (and it's still coming down) and the roads are terrible (not to mention very few people here have snow tires so even if you're comfortable driving in these conditions, everyone else around is very scary!). Anyway, I decided to cancel my client visits as nothing was urgent, and spend the day catching up on reports instead... not that I've managed to get much work done though, haha.


----------



## slg76

bad news today :cry: My RE said that my FSH was sky high. So high in fact that she thought for a minute it was a lab error. Elevated FSH means that your body is having trouble ovulating. It also means that you will not respond to fertility treatments. All I can do is wait a month and hope, hope, hope that this was a fluke and my level will come back down. My RE says she hasn't seen this before and has no idea what to expect. I'm so very disappointed.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Thanks for that. I appreciate your wishes for nausea for me. ;)

That is amazing about your Christmas bonus from work! What an unexpected surprise!! :) 

Lindsay - how amazing that you got a snow day! I hope you enjoyed a cozy day spent inside. 

AFM - My dr called today to make sure I got my blood work results. I asked if it was common for nausea to come and go a bit and she said it definitely could be affected by amount of sleep, stress, etc. I know what she said will have no bearing on my pregnancy outcome, but it was slightly calming to hear her say that was normal.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - oh no! Sorry about such disappointing results. It confuses me why your body having trouble ovulating would mean the meds wouldn't work? Isn't that what the meds are for? I do hope your FSH goes to a more normal level so that you can hurry up and take your fertility meds! :hugs: This must be so discouraging. 

I wish we'd hear from Aleeah soon. :s


----------



## slg76

Basically my brain is making FSH to tell my ovaries to mature an egg. My ovaries aren't listening so my brain just makes more and more FSH. My level is already so high naturally and adding more from the meds just won't make a difference. If my ovaries aren't listening to the natural hormone then they won't listen to the fake hormone (medication) either. Unfortunately there is nothing to be done to fix this issue. My body will either fix it on its own or I'm just out of luck. :sad1:


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh no. :( Maybe your body is still messed up from the m/c. I very much hope your body will fix the problem itself very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, oh no! I'm sorry to hear about your news :( I really hope it's just a fluke, or things being out of whack due to the m/c and that your levels will go back down again soon! :hugs: 

LL, I'm glad you got some reassurance from the doctor as well :)

Yes, I did have a nice cozy day inside :) Did some work and then took the dog out for a walk and she went crazy running around in the snow, lol. We encountered a bunch of snowmen at the school nearby and she didn't like them very much and started knocking them all down. It was pretty funny, I've never seen her do that before.


----------



## bluestars

Aww nooo Sara!! I hope it does what its told and comes down for next month! 

Lit its completely normal for it to come and go! Lol but glad docs made you feel a bit better. 

Linds that great you had a snow day! Hehe wee fly day off is always great! 

Aleeah!!!are you alive!!!!? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sara - I'm so sorry. Have you researched acupuncture and traditional Chinese medicine. Lots of women have reduced their FSH using these. Just type high FSH into Google and you can find lots of success stories. 

Lindsay - Lol! Love the story about your dog! I can picture her knocking down snowmen. What breed is she?


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - That is sooo cute about your dog!! haha. I miss having a dog sometimes, although they are a lot of work. Right now we aren't allowed any pets in the place we're renting anyway. But at Christmas my sister will be bringing her dog Rosie (who she had when we all still lived at home), and I am sooo excited to see her. She's my little niece puppy. :winkwink:

Blue - How are you doing? Is AF being somewhat kind to you at least?

I agree - really anxious to hear from Aleeah!!! 

AFM - I noticed today that my boobs have gotten huge. My bust has grown a whole inch already! :haha: Has anyone else had this so early on? 

SO - we're just 4 days from Christmas now. *What are all your Christmas plans for this coming week?*

For us, tomorrow is our Christmas gathering with dh's family out at the farm. We have a little Christmas pageant at church to go to, and then we will drive out to the farm and spend the day. Opening presents is always fun there because I have 5 very young nieces and nephews! We will come back that evening because dh works on Monday...but I am officially on holidays already. :happydance: So that's when I'll probably finally wrap his gifts and maybe even get around to baking. Then Christmas Eve morning, dh and I will have our own little mini Christmas just the two of us. We usually have breakfast in bed and open our gifts. Then later that evening we are heading to my parents' and we will spend both Christmas Eve and Christmas Day with them and my sis and her husband (plus probably my grandparents for part of it). I'm looking forward to it but can't believe how quickly Christmas crept up on me this year!


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, the dog was pretty funny with the snowmen haha. She's a rhodesian ridgeback, I've attached a picture of her and the snowman below (snowman was already decapitated at this point). And yes, she is wearing a coat... I was never a fan of putting clothing on animals until we got this dog, lol. She has very short hair and doesn't like the cold or rain!

Yes, Christmas really does feel like it has crept up quickly this year! Hubby and I go to my parents on Christmas eve afternoon, and then go to the Christmas eve service with my parents and some family friends, and then over to a family friends house after for some visiting. We usually stay at my parents until boxing day (as does my sister and her boyfriend). Hubby's mom and her partner come over for Christmas too... my parents usually end up having 15 - 20 people for Christmas dinner.

LL, that's nice that you and DH do your own little Christmas too. Hubby and I have been talking about that this year and are planning on coming up with some of our own Christmas traditions for next year
 



Attached Files:







Arwen vs snowman.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluestars

Aww puppy is soo cute!!your christmas sounds fun!we have around 15-16 people for xmas dinner (if dons and I get on the boat tomorrow!weathers hellish!). Really hope we do! One more nightshift to get through and then thats us ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - your family Christmas does sound very fun! We are sleeping over at my parents' as well. :) I feel like our families have similar traditions, since we also have Sunday night dinners. ;). 

I love the picture of your dog! That is so cute! 

Blue - I hope you have people over! That sounds like a nice time! Good luck getting through your last night shift!


----------



## bluestars

Im feel soo dead! Im knackered. Nightshifts and I do not bode well! 

Has anyone heard from Aleeah? I hope shes ok? 

Wish my AF would start properly. This stupid spotting is dragging out !!long it goes on the higher the chances my bad day of my cycle will be christmas !!! :( xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hello ladies!

Like you I'm wishing aleeah would get in touch! I wish one of us had an email addy. I know Xmas is a busy time so hopefully it's just that. 

Sara - that sounds like difficult news, but I think you're right! your fsh is unlikely to have gone from perfect to high in months surely...which suggests your body can still get pregnant. Have you heard of the book 'inconceivable'? It's about a woman who was told her fsh was so high shed never get pregnant, anyway- she did ! with her own research/remedies. As she said, you don't need hundreds of eggs, you just need one x

Lindsay- aw your dog looks so cute in their jacket! Your Christmas sounds like ours.., my mum is cooking for about 15 too. It'll be fun starting your own Christmas tradition! 

LL - hehe, apparently the first big boob growth ends at week 10 so they're likely to get bigger still! I still haven't got round to getting a new bra fitted. 

Blue - cant believe I'm saying this but I hope AF starts properly ASAP! Christmas day AF is not merry!

Afm - well I had the tiniest spot of red after about a week without spotting. It was miniscule and nothing since. I've started to consider not checking. The fact is it just made me expect several days of spotting but there's been nothing. Baby's still fine on the Doppler. So, checking the tp is just a source of pointless stress. my proper 1st tri scan is tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing bean again. Meanwhile just wrapping presents and trying to convince DF to go out for breakfast this morning! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - ugh, I wish your body weren't so blood- happy! That is seriously distressing! What a relief it is that you have a Doppler and can listen any time you want. It is so nice you've been able to have a few scans throughout the first trimester. It must be so reassuring. I am sure this scan will also go amazingly well and you will know this baby is in it for the long haul! 

Blue - Night shifts are awful. I've never done one, but my parents did shift work my whole life and they were always such zombies from it. :( So glad they're both working days now. I do hope your AF starts properly so you don't have to be bothered with a heavy flow on Christmas Day! Blech!!! 

I am definitely hoping we hear from Aleeah soon as well. It's funny how we all get paranoid when we don't hear for a while. But I do remember her saying her work was insanely busy before Christmas and work is usually when she gets online, so that is probably all! 

I am off to the farm for our first Christmas celebration today! So I won't be able to get online. Have a wonderful day, everyone! Catch up on sleep, Blue! 

Lj- hope you're doing okay! 

Sara- :hugs:


----------



## slg76

thanks for the recommendation. I just ordered two books by that author about fertility and high FSH. If my levels aren't down next month I will start acupuncture. I've had good luck with that in the past.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I am incredibly grateful for the reassurance scans I was given, I'm not sure how my mental health would have been without the EPAU . They even called me to offer me another a week ago!!! I said no because I had the Doppler and 12 week coming up and I'd used their service so much already.. But they really are good. How are you doing ATM? Any plans to schedule an earlier US after Christmas? In any case, have a great time over Christmas, hope you manage to conceal the lack of drinking! (unless your family knows already :) )

Sara - oh great, I'd love to know what you make of them!

Blue - i feel your pain. I used to work a night shift in my 20s. Looking after the elderly. It was harsh! So do you always do nights or does it change about?


----------



## slg76

Too bad all your pregnant ladies aren't going to the same christmas parties I am; I would be happy to drink your drinks for you to help hide your secret :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Well...how did your ultrasound go today???:happydance:

My only plan is to ask my doctor on the 30th how soon I can get in for an ultrasound. Hopefully it is on the earlier side. I can't do much before then so trying not to obsess over it. I am still feeling not great about lack of symptoms but just trying not to worry too much. I am trying to reason with myself logically a lot. Like, if I was having BLEEDING, I would still have a 50/50 chance of my baby still being okay, so the fact that I'm not having bleeding but just don't have major symptoms surely gives me a much greater chance? Maybe at least 70%?

Sara - :haha: I wish you could have been there last night to hide my lack of drinking! I can't even count the number of times my in-laws offered me alcoholic beverages that I turned down! I'm sure they're all suspicious, but no one said anything, so that's good. If I were still TTC and just in the TWW, I would have turned down the drinks as well, so they really shouldn't assume anything.

I hope those books offer you some good ideas and encouragement. Acupuncture definitely sounds like a good idea. I've heard very good things!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I hope you made it through your last night shift and the weather cooperated for the ferry :)

LL, yes, we do seem to have similar family traditions :) I was thinking that when I was writing my last post. I hope your first Christmas celebration went well! How are you feeling these days?

Linny, I would say stop checking the tp - not worth the stress, and you know the little one is still doing well :) I hope your scan today goes well! Do we get to see a photo?

Slg, I hope you're doing okay :hugs: It sounds like you've got a good plan. I'm quite a believer in acupuncture and have had good success with it for other things.

I also hope Aleeah will check in soon. 

As for me, just going to wrap up some work today and then finish wrapping the presents. I may even try and get some Christmas baking done if I have the energy :) I was going to do the baking yesterday but hubby and I got in a big argument over nothing at all and it completely wore me out... these hormones really get the better of me sometimes!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Sorry to hear about your fight with your dh. :( I absolutely hate when that happens. Hormones really do get the better of us sometimes! I really wish that husbands would realize we are SOOOO hormonally charged and maybe just cut us a break next time and not bother arguing back when we're already revved up! 

I hope you get around to some baking! I actually totally forgot that I planned to do some day. I might make something really easy just to say that I did -something-. 

I am not feeling very nauseous lately - just a bit prone to gagging or feeling 'off' if I don't eat enough - and am in a medium zone between worrying and staying calm/optimistic. Is your insomnia still bothering you?


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, yep, I hate it when that happens too. Him not arguing back would have been nice yesterday, lol. He's usually pretty good (he's been warned by some friends that I may be a little crazy while pregnant, lol) but I think yesterday we were both just feeling a little burnt out. Oh well, it's all better now at least. 

I'm glad you're only in the "medium" worry zone... I hope it stays that way, or gets better :) At least there should be lots in the next couple weeks to keep you busy - time will fly! And then before you know it you'll get to see baby :)

The insomnia hasn't bothered me the last few nights... I think not having to wake up at a specific time helps because then I don't worry about not sleeping if that makes sense. I am still waking up a few times during the night, but going back to sleep a little more quickly. 

I hope you get to some baking! I think I'm going to make ginger molasses cookies :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Yeah, my hope would be to make ginger molasses cookies as well (my recipe calls them 'ginger sparklers')! But if I get lazy I will just make scotcheroons which don't actually require any oven time.

Ljs - I saw you reading this thread and got my hopes up that you would reply! Please update us on how you are doing! Hope everything is okay!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies!

Lindsay- glad to hear the insomnia has eased up. I think the continual waking mixed with heavy workloads makes relaxation difficult. I know what you mean about having to get up makes you less likely to drop back off. Kinda difficult to do that as your brain is screaming "I have to get up in 2 hours!!!! Relax now!!!!" hehe. Sorry to hear about argument with hubs. It's tough isn't it. I think there are so many instinctual things going on... They don't stand up to logic but... We're just sophisticated animals after all :) 

LL - I'm glad to hear the nausea isn't as bad. Mines fine again now too. And the worry at medium - well done! You're right, nothing to go just now so might as well trust all is well. X

the scan was great, baby is a week ahead! So, past 12 weeks..Shall post pic when on my pc!..but this meant that when I mentioned my Friday night spotting I was given a dressing down ! "why didn't you call your midwife immediately if you know you're rhesus negative" I was very upset. I didn't of course realise I was past 12 weeks based on my lmp (the NHS give anti-d after 12 weeks). Anyway I was in and out of the place with needles. Here's what I didn't realise- with the anti -d you get your blood taken then the serum is made based on that. You can't use older bloods, or just replicate what was made before. And you have to get it every time you spot! Blimey! I had no idea!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Just a quick check in, caught me stalking 
Everything seems fine here, no spotting since Thursday last week. I have managed to get an appointment for a scan at epu tomorrow, so I guess I will know more then. Still super sick and a little tired of it now, so if everything goes well tomorrow then I will be asking for some anti-sickness meds, for sure.
I hope everyone is well! I check in on you all and read up every day, im just so tired and drained, and have really been trying to put everything pregnancy related to the back of my mind until the scan tomorrow. So please dont be offended! I will be sure to come and update you tomorrow afternoon (my appt is at 12pm).
We have a 6 week old black labrador puppy coming to stay tomorrow evening :-D DHs mother has got it for his little sister for Christmas, so its staying at our house for the night to keep it a surprise! A little worried how my 2 year old will behave with it, and how the pup will behave with my christmas tree! But anyway, if its bad news tomorrow at least I will be having loads of puppy cuddles tomorrow night in front of the fireplace, and a large glass of whatever I may fancy! 
Hope everyone is doing great and looking forward to a wonderful Christmas. 
Lots of love x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - ugh, isn't being rh- a total pain? I hope never to spot so that I can just get it at the routine 20 weeks and right after delivery. That is weird that they said they'd do it every time you spotted, though! So did you get the shot today? I thought it lasted for a couple weeks in your body and that's why they only do it at 20 weeks and at delivery here (or if you're at risk of miscarrying). Who knows. I very much hate my blood type! Bah! I definitely didn't know they had to take your blood and make it from that! I know they took my blood last time but didn't know it was used to give me the shot. 

Anyway, enough of that! That is so excellent that your baby is doing SO well and even measuring a week ahead! I am thrilled for you. I love hearing all the good news lately! 

Ljs- that is understandable that you don't feel like posting much until you know what's going on! I feel quite confident that your baby is doing well but of course it's only understandable to be very nervous at this point. :hugs: I certainly hope you have some excellent news tomorrow to make your Christmas very wonderful. It must be nerve wracking knowing you will find out on Christmas Eve! Anyway, hang in there, and enjoy all those puppy cuddles! That sounds sooo sweet.

Lindsay - I managed to make both ginger sparklers and scotcheroons today! Of course, now I am exhausted. Did you manage to get your baking done?


----------



## slg76

Linny, It sounds like your doctor didn't give you very thorough instructions about your rh factor. No matter. Sounds like all is well and now you know. 

LL, glad you aren't worrying too much. It really seems like you are right on track. 

I'm feeling much better than a few days ago. I'm stepping back from the cliff of insanity. I'm looking forward to reading those books on FSH. I've had good results with acupuncture and won't hesitate to go back to that if need be. 

I just made a big pot of corn/potato/bacon chowder. And I have about 4 kinds of freshly-made Christmas cookies sitting on the counter. Who wants to come over for dinner? 

Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope you all have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, I'm so glad to hear your baby is doing well!! Nice to get bumped up a week too :) That anti-d stuff sounds like a bit of a hassle, glad to hear it's all figured out now though! Hopefully you won't have anymore spotting so you don't need to keep getting shots.

Ljs, I'll be looking for your update tomorrow! I'm sure everything will be just fine :) Enjoy the puppy love, sounds like you'll have a busy house with a 2 year old and a puppy!

LL, yep, I did manage get my baking done too :) I just made ginger molasses cookies. I've never heard of a "scotcheroon", I looked it up though and it looks yummy too! I also finished up the wrapping so that'll make tomorrow a little less busy.

Slg, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better. You win for baking! lol Your dinner sounds yummy too! When shall I show up? haha


----------



## Linnypops

LJ - that's really great to hear the spotting has stopped. I hope the scan goes great. Let us know won't you!

LL- yes it totally sucks! hmmm, she never mentioned a 2 week leeway, that would be great though, I'll check that out. Yeah, that's why there was so much messing about involved, the blood needs to be under 72 hours old and then it takes a few hours to make the serum. I don't know what a scotcheroon is but I like the name!! Well done on the baking x

Blue - hoes your Christmas prep going missus? And are you getting crazy gales like we are in Glasgow? Last night we thought the windows were going to come in! It was terrifying! Hope you're well and all prepared! X

Sara- really glad to hear your feelings on things are improving. I hope the books are helpful. A really good tom one I got was called 'the infertility cure' by randine Lewis. It shows you how to read charts from a tcm perspective and gives you the ways to help your body with herbs, vitamins, diet, acupressure and so on. I found it really helpful. I wish I could come over for some cookies! Have a great Christmas! X

Lindsay- wow, and you're baking too! I feel half woman on this thread at the mo! 

Well, we're off for the drive to my mums in 10 mins so I really hope all you ladies have a wonderful Christmas! Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Just a quick one...good news!!! Everything is fine, baby looks great and is measuring perfectly to the exact day.I saw the little heartbeat and even got to bring a picture home. They saw no reason for the bleeding, so fingers crossed there wont be any more anytime soon.
Best news I could ever have had on Christmas eve!
Hope everyone is having a lovely day full of festivities  x x


----------



## lymitles

Hello. I'm new. Need someone else to bug other than my husband. lol We lost our daughter after 8 months of pregnancy. We are currently TTC. It is ovulation 'season' and I am spotting. Kind of scared. Any suggestions?


----------



## slg76

Hi lymities. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I'm glad you have found us here :) what makes you nervous about your spotting? Have you had a period yet?


----------



## Literati_Love

Merry Christmas, everyone!!! 

Great news, Lj! I am very happy for you! 

Lymit- so sorry about your loss but welcome here!


----------



## crysshae

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!

lymit - I'm so very sorry for your loss. It must've been terribly difficulty. Welcome to our thread. This is a great group of supportive ladies. 

Ljs - Yay! I'm so happy for you!

LL - I'm glad you're feeling a bit more optimistic. 

Linny - Can't wait to see a picture of your little one! Good luck with the rh- stuff. 

slg - I'm glad you're feeling better. I hope you can find something that does the perfect job to help you ovulate.

Blue - Hope AF didn't give you too much trouble over Christmas. 

Lindsay - I'm glad the insomnia is better and you are getting some rest.


----------



## bluestars

Limit - I'm so sorry for your loss. I dont know if there is any advice I could give you other than that fear does dull down a little. I lost my twin boys at 20 weeks and was the same when we started ttc again. 

Did they find out what happened and why you lost your little angel?

Af was ok. Onto another month and Dons father has taken a stroke. So festivities have gone quickly for us. Hope you all are well. Will catchup when I can. 


Xxx


----------



## slg76

emma: so sorry to hear about your father in law. I hope it wasn't too serious.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Very sorry about Don's father! That's no good at all. I hope he is okay and recovers quickly.

AFM - I am using Linny's tactic and comforting myself with statistics today. With my research just now, I discovered that missed miscarriages are actually very rare and only occur in 1% of pregnancies. I know that is zero comfort to those of you who have suffered an MMC, but I do find this very comforting since 2 m/cs in a row is also fairly uncommon, so combined with the fact that I haven't had even a spot of bleeding, it is extremely unlikely that I am having an MMC. Phew! It doesn't fully convince me that things are well, but it does make me feel a little better. Plus, I just puked, so that's nice. :)


----------



## Linnypops

Lymitles- I'm so sorry to hear that, that must be so very difficult. Was there a reason given? I hope you find the support you need , I know this group has been great for all the women in it. X


Blue - oh no I'm sorry to hear about dons dad. I hope he recovers well! X

Cryss - mine was great thanks! Hope yours was too? X

LL - glad you're also finding some comfort in the warm glow of statistics :) you're right, they don't completely wipe away fears, but I refer back to a few key ones whenever I'm having a wobble. And I see you're 8 weeks! Congrats love. When's your gp appt? It's soon right? I'm very excited for you, it's all going perfectly! X


----------



## crysshae

Emma - I'm so sorry about Don's father. I hope he recovers quickly without any lasting side effects.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Thank you! I can't believe I actually made it to 8 weeks! I remember feeling jealous when other people were at 8 weeks because it feels like such a big milestone to me that I never made before. My GP appointment is this coming Monday, so not far away at all! :) 

And you are past 12 weeks already, missy! Just a few more days til you're safely in the 2nd trimester! :happydance: I'm so thrilled with how well your pregnancy is going as well!


----------



## crysshae

Well....my progesterone is, as the doctor's office said, "excellent". So looks like we'll be trying again.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's wonderful news, Crys!!! I am sure this next baby will be your rainbow!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, LL. As soon as I said we'll be trying again, I got nervous. Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is very understandable, but at least you know you have a very good chance and your body is working properly. 3 m/cs in a row is very rare and it's very unlikely that it would happen to you. I know that's not much comfort when you've had the experiences we've had, but hopefully it can be a bit reassuring. :hugs:

Teacup - How are you doing these days, dear? How was your Christmas? Will you be TTC again soon?


----------



## teacup

Emma - Sorry to hear about your father-in-law, I hope he has a speedy recovery. :hugs: xxx

AFM - All our friends have been announcing pregnancies, it makes me think - well if they have healthy pregnancies, why can't we? I'm sure you're all on my wave length! My sisters second baby is due any minute now. Feeling pretty broody now!

I haven't ovulated yet, even though it's cd 19 since my second miscarriage. I had an almost positive opk a few days ago, so maybe my body tried and failed. I always get tender boobs after ovulation so I know for sure I haven't missed it yet. 

I hope everyone has had a good Christmas! Ours was good, quite relaxing and quiet. It always goes far too quickly. xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I know how you feel. Even though I'm pregnant, I've had 3 pregnancy announcements from friends/acquaintances in the past week, and one in particular felt like a stab in the gut (my sister's sis-in-law will be giving my sister her first niece or nephew instead of me :(). I know for sure this is her first pregnancy, so it's hard to swallow when things just go so well for people and they probably don't even realize the hardships so many people go through while they just sail through with ease. It really is a difficult thing to bear. I am so sorry you are feeling down, but it is obviously completely understandable and you are doing so well under the circumstances.

I think it's common to ovulate late after an m/c. I am sure your body will get there soon. My body always teases me for a few days and makes me worry it will never ovulate, but it always comes through in the end. I'm sure yours will do the same. Good luck!


----------



## Lindsay109

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas :)

Lymitles, very sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: There is a lovely group of ladies here and you are very welcome :)

Ljs, I'm so glad to hear your scan went well :happydance: What a wonderful Christmas present :)

LL, look at you - 8 weeks!! Glad to hear you're comforting yourself with statistics :) I did (and still do) that too. The best part of that strategy is that with every day that passes, the statistics get more comforting!

Blue, sorry to hear about your OH's father - I hope it wasn't too serious and that he will recover quickly. Sorry to hear that AF got you too :( I hope 2014 will be a better year for you than 2013.

Crys, that's wonderful news about your progesterone! I'm sure your rainbow will be coming along soon :)

Teacup, I'm sure your rainbow will be coming along soon too! I think it's quite normal for ovulation to be a little late following a m/c. Are you planning on trying again right away, or are you going to wait the cycle out? Glad you had a nice relaxing Christmas, you're right, it does seem to go far to quickly!

AFM, things are going well. We had a very nice Christmas and it's been a busy week with visiting family and friends. Today I've had a much needed lazy day. Our little guy got very spoiled for Christmas and I'm getting the feeling I'm not going to need to buy him very much in terms of clothing or toys for quite a while, lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is so nice that your little guy got so spoiled! He deserves it! I am glad you had a lazy day today. I did too! I slept for most of it, actually. I think I was living on some sort of energy reserve for all the gatherings and now my body is desperate to fuel up again!!


----------



## Linnypops

LL- that's great news, will you ask to try the Doppler or wait it out? And will you ask for a scan or wait that out too? I think all your symptoms and the fact you're definitely over the hump is great. Xx

Cryss- great to hear that! And I'm glad to hear you're trying again, it is understandlable to be nervous of course but it will all be worth it. X

Teacup - it is tough, I've had a lot of quite bitter thoughts recently about people I know who have been so outrageously unhealthy all their lives and had children at my age no problems. No spotting, no pain, no mcs, all perfect. It just doesn't add up. ..But, try to hold on to the fact that a third loss would be unusual rather than the norm. I can imagine it doesn't feel like it at all but you are far more likely to have a take home baby next time. Xx

Lindsay- oh great stuff, I love helpful Christmas gifts and they'll be great! I can't wait to have a lazy day, we're still at the rellies and when I get back I go to work the following day. Boo hoo. Next weekend I plan on doing exactly zero! X

Afm - well I had a good day yesterday as my sis in law and I had a good chat. She lost a baby before having her two kids. And she is a lot like me in character. She also got a Doppler, and it was just so good to hear that she felt all the same feelings as I do and yet got through her pregnancy and even enjoyed it eventually. So, yeah that was really reassuring. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I'm glad you had a good chat with your sister-in-law. It can be so helpful to talk to someone face-to-face who has had a similar experience. I only know one person, but talking to her was definitely helpful. I know you'll be able to enjoy your pregnancy very soon! You're almost completely over the really scary stage.

I will ask when I can get an ultrasound. I'm not sure when she'll let me, but I'll definitely ask. Probably won't ask about the doppler unless she brings it up.

AFM - If you count my afternoon and evening naps yesterday plus my sleep last night, I slept about 18 hours. :wacko: Baby must have been having a major growth day. I'm hoping that it will be enough to keep me going for today since we're going back to my parents' to spend one last day with my sister and her husband before they travel back home.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - how are you doing? When do you expect to ovulate? Will you try the soy again this month?

Still wishing we would hear from Aleeah!


----------



## bluestars

Hey guys sorry I havent been able to catch up properly been really busy with FIL. Hope you all are doing well. 

Not really sure if we are going to keep trying. Im not going to temp any more. Its just not happening for us need to focus on something else now. Its coming up to a year and just so gutted that we are still no where near our rainbow. 

Wish you girls all the luck with your pregnancies. Ill try keep up now and then. 

X
:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Don't leave us! I feel guilty that so many of us are pregnant now and you must feel left behind. But we still want to hear about your journey every step of the way. You are GOING to get pregnant... I just know it! Maybe a "break" is what you need to get this thing kick started. Won't you go to the dr next month to say you've been trying for a year and need more tests? You shouldn't have to try for this long with no answers. Surely there is something they can do to help you. 

It is understandable you are feeling down and need a break. I am sure it will be healthier to set your sights on something else for a while. But I pray your rainbow baby is just around the corner! 

I hope your FIL heals fully and that things start looking up soon. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

I'm sorry you are so discouraged, Emma. It must be a tough time right now with FIL being sick. I hope that you take good care of yourself and that when you decide to try again you have an easier time. 
:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## crysshae

Emma - I hope you don't stay away! We would all miss you! I also hope very much that your little rainbow comes along and surprises you. I wish your FIL well.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, I'm glad you had a good chat with your sister in law, it's always nice to talk face to face with someone who has been through something similar. I must say, the 20 week scan really helped me to feel more relaxed and start enjoying this pregnancy :) I hope it will be the same way for you. Glad to hear you've got a quiet weekend planned next weekend, definitely needed after the holidays!

LL, I hope your doctors appointment goes well tomorrow! Have you told your family about your pregnancy yet?

Emma, so sorry you're having such a hard time right now :hugs: I too, hope you won't disappear for too long , we would all miss you! I really hope that your rainbow is coming very very soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - How are you doing? Have you started reading those books yet? 

Lindsay - Still only my mom knows, but my sister has me on this stupid "Find My Friends" app and saw that I was at the doctor today and asked if I was pregnant. I told her there were other reasons to go to the doctor and if I had good news to share, she would hear it. =;. But I know we won't be able to keep it from her much longer, so we will probably tell once I have my ultrasound, provided the news is good! We won't tell dh's side til closer to 12 weeks. Thanks for remembering my dr's appointment! Here is my update:

The dr's appointment went very well. I got a dr's note to leave the office whenever they use that chemical that my workplace was being sticky about before. I got a prescription for anti-nausea meds which I am filling just in case I need it. I even woke up in the night to puke last night, so I think the nausea is getting worse. I might do as you (Lindsay) did and take it before bed. She answered all my questions and was really nice. My blood pressure was already a bit high, but she didn't really seem concerned. I think my BP is always a bit high at the doctor because I get quite nervous there.

The good news is she did up my ultrasound requisition for whenever I can get an appointment. I managed to get an appointment for Wednesday, January 8th (I could have gotten in a bit sooner, but dh is only available to come along if it's on a Wed), so I will be 9 weeks + 5 days then. It was too soon to try to listen with the Doppler, but she checked my uterus and said it seemed to be the perfect size for 8.5 weeks, so that was great! My tubes felt fine as well, so that was also encouraging. I was basically so thrilled to find out my uterus was nice and big!

I have to get my pre-natal blood work soon...and *Linny* you may want to note this: (In regards to being Rh-) I can't speak for the shot you get where you live, but I asked my doctor and she said our shot (WinRho) lasts for 3 months. So I do have to go in if I have any spotting, but if I got the shot then I wouldn't need it again for another 3 months. So I would definitely check with your doctor about how long your shot lasts.

Also, I opted not to get any genetic screening done. I don't want the worry if something does come back, and I will accept my baby no matter what. I personally know someone who got the screening done and was told her baby was 100% healthy. The baby ended up having Trisomy 18 and dying immediately after birth. There are no guarantees either way, so I'd rather not know, I think.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'm so glad to hear your appointment went well and that you have an ultrasound coming up really soon :) You should be thrilled to find out your uterus is nice and big! Glad you got some anti-nausea meds - I found my ms was worst from 9 - 11 weeks and it made a huge difference to be able to take something before bed and feel half way decent in the morning. Sounds like your sister is very suspicious, haha. I'm impressed you've been able to keep it a secret from her for so long. 

Sara, I love your profile pic! It's so cute :) How are you doing? Any sign of AF?


----------



## slg76

LL-sounds like you are right on track. I'm sure you will enjoy watching your little one squirm around on ultrasound! 

I'm doing ok. No sign of AF or of O. My doctor told me she's not sure I will have a period anytime soon. I'm just trying to be patient and remember that I don't have to be pregnant RIGHT NOW. My acupuncturist will be back in her office this week and I will call and make an appointment.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - That is right - you don't have the be pregnant RIGHT NOW, although it always feels like a race against time when you're TTC. I hope your acupuncturist helps! 

Lindsay - Thanks! Yeah, I've noticed I've been puking a lot more since I hit 8 weeks so if it gets any worse I'll definitely need it to be able to function in the mornings.

Yeah, I guess I just feel really safe with hardly any people knowing or being excited for me. I hated the feeling that I was disappointing people when the baby died last time. And, it is a HUGE pet peeve of mine when people outright *ask* if I'm pregnant. Random people ask me or my dh all the time (even before we were TTC) and I find it downright rude, so after she asked me I really felt like she didn't deserve to be told yet. It's just mean to take away someone's special announcement like that! I want to be able to tell them in a fun way when her dh is around too...not just via text message when she asks me right out! hahah, I guess a bit of cranky pregnant person is coming out. :haha:

My pregnancy fatigue is also really ramping it up this week. Last night I slept from 5:30 pm to 11 am today and still felt tired after. I get hit with these "attacks" of fatigue where I do NOT have the ability to do ANYTHING but succumb to sleep. :sleep: I physically cannot keep my eyes open or talk or lift my head or do anything at all. It's all I can do just to wake up to pee! It's ridiculous. But I am just so thankful I've been on holidays and have been able to let myself get all the sleep I need. I am getting really worried for being back at work on Thursday. I am almost thinking I might need to use up a vacation day next week sometime just so I can catch up on sleep.

What is new in your pregnancy these days? Is the insomnia still bothering you a lot? Does the baby kicking make your ribs sore at all? Do you have any back pain? Is work getting difficult at all?

What are everyone's New Year's Eve plans? Anything exciting?

My dh and I have been hosting a board game party for the past 3 years, and so we will be doing that again. We're just having 3 close couples over. We'll have a ton of junk food and some virgin cocktails to enjoy. No one there knows I'm pregnant so I'm sure my not drinking will seem suspicious, but 3 out of the 6 people we invited don't drink, so we're going to act like we're doing virgin drinks this year for their sake. I am obviously very worried about being able to stay awake til midnight, but at least I got sooo much sleep last night, and I will definitely allow myself some caffeine in the evening. :)

I hope you all have a WONDERFUL time ringing in the new year and that your 2014 is full of many happy blessings, including ALL of our rainbow babies! HAPPY NEW YEAR! And thank you for being such a wonderful support group for me in 2013!


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, I'm glad to hear you're doing okay and it sounds like you've got a good plan. You're right, you don't have to be pregnant right now. And, I think that the fact that you got pregnant recently is a very good sign that your body knows what it's doing. 

LL, I see what you mean about the way your sister asked. I agree, much more fun to be able to tell someone (especially family) in person with your DH around too than via text message. Do you have any plans for how you will tell the rest of your family? 

The fatigue should improve a little bit once you get to second tri... although having said that I still find I have less energy than normal. We've got quite a list of things we want to get done before baby arrives and I'm finding that by the time the weekend rolls around I'm too tired, lol.

Your New Years Eve plans sound like fun! I hope you're able to stay awake and hide your not drinking :) Hubby and I have a quiet night in planned - we are both just feeling totally worn out from the holidays and thought we'd do a quiet one this year. 

There's not much new with me... just the same old. The insomnia has been better the last couple weeks but I think it's because I've been off work (or working from home) and able to sleep in. We'll see what happens next week. Otherwise I'm feeling quite good, no back pain or sore ribs yet (but I can feel him kicking up near my ribs now). Started feeling a little short of breath recently but it goes away when I change positions so I think it's just baby growing but I will run it by the doctor when I'm there next week. Work is still good too - just having a little more difficulty getting up and down from the floor with the kids.

Anyway, I just wanted to wish you all a very Happy New Year!!! I hope that 2014 will be a better year for all of us :thumbup:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

We lost our baby boy on 12/12/13 at 14wks and had a D&E on 12/18/13. We were so devastated:cry:. We would like to start again DH more than me. I guess I am scared but I am leaving it in God's hands and letting my body do what's best. Any suggestions ladies?

Thanks


----------



## slg76

Hi Brighteyez, I'm sorry about your loss but welcome to our group. How long ago was your miscarriage? I don't think there is any doubt that TTC and pregnancy is totally different after a miscarriage. I think there is always a whole lot of worry mixed in with your excitement and joy. It sounds like you have a good attitude and are letting your body guide you through the process. It looks like you have several kids already so I'm guessing chances of another miscarriage are low unless your health has changed since your last baby. Hang in there, I believe everything gets easier with time. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

slg76 said:


> Hi Brighteyez, I'm sorry about your loss but welcome to our group. How long ago was your miscarriage? I don't think there is any doubt that TTC and pregnancy is totally different after a miscarriage. I think there is always a whole lot of worry mixed in with your excitement and joy. It sounds like you have a good attitude and are letting your body guide you through the process. It looks like you have several kids already so I'm guessing chances of another miscarriage are low unless your health has changed since your last baby. Hang in there, I believe everything gets easier with time. :hugs:

Thank you for the welcome!!. The miscarriage has been 3 weeks now. I had the D&E two weeks ago. I am trying to think positive and keep the faith. I had my tubes tied after my last baby who is 12 years old now. In 2012 I had a tubal reversal because me and my husband wanted to have another baby so this pregnancy was the first pregnancy after the reversal. I also had a myomectomy when my tubes were untied. I had 3 large fibroids romoved. I also know they say age plays apart because I am over 35. I just hope it works out we really love raising our children and would love to start over again. Your words of encourage really help, thanks!!:hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Brighteyes - I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm 40, have had 6 children, and we are trying again after 2 very early miscarriages last year. Like you said, it is all in God's hands. He knows what to do. Good luck!

I've heard from Aleeah. We shared e-mail addresses a while back. I wrote her a week or so ago but didn't want to get anyone's hopes up of hearing from here until I received a response. She, her DH, and little one are all doing well! They are caring for a relative and have been very busy. She says she hopes to be back online soon. 

I hope you are all doing wonderfully!

My internet has been down since noon on New Year's Eve. It finally came back this morning, so...

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL OF YOU! MAY GOD BLESS US ALL WITH HEALTHY RAINBOW BABIES THIS YEAR!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - glad to hear your insomnia is giving you a bit of a break. I guess you really needed a break from work too, I've been struggling a wee bit too, the waking in the night is normally ok but recently I've been waking to pee around 4 and am very restless for an hour or more after. Hoping that drinking less in the evenings will help?! 

LL - 9 weeks lady! Your scan is coming up soon? 

Bright eyes- I'm so sorry to hear of your loss, you're very welcome here. there's a lot of support..... and a few laughs when you really need them too. X

Cryss - happy new year to you too! May 2014 bless you! Thank goodness aleeah is ok! I was at the point of commenting on her journal hoping maybe she would check there first! Good stuff, feel better knowing that all is well. 

Afm - not much to report, back to work etc. Anyway, happy new year all!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I am glad you avoided rib and back pain this far! That is definitely a good sign. I am actually already having posterior pelvic pain, but it's very mild. It's no wonder you're having a little trouble getting up and down these days, though! 
I actually don't have any interesting plans for telling the family. Creativity ran out last pregnancy. I'm not even excited to tell anyone this time. We will probably tell my dad at Sunday night dinner after the scan if it goes well, and then I will see if we can Skype with my sister and her husband to tell them. 

Brighteyes- I am terribly sorry about your recent loss - and such a late one! You must be devastated. Welcome here. 

Linny- Yep, just 5 more days til the u/s. I'm back to work too and it has taken all the fun out of everything again. *sigh* 

Crys - wow, thanks so much for letting us know that Aleeah is okay! It's terrible, but I actually start to panic when someone doesn't reply for a while. I hope she can come back soon! 

speaking of which, where did LJ go? :)


----------



## bluestars

Bright so sorry for you loss. I hope you are holding up ok. Great bunch of ladies for support here. Hope you get your rainbow soon.

Happy new year everyone. &#55356;&#57225;

Dons dads home safe and sound. Doing ok. Im back at work (nightshift). Still not trying not preventing this month. No temping no opks and no worrying. Lost hope really. Dont see the point wasting money. Best friends just announced shes 9 weeks and didnt want to tell me because it was unplanned and they where thinking or aborting it.... wasnt beat pleased so was glad she told me over the phone so I could at least sound happy for her. This is her second unplanned pregnancy... 

Anyway. I havent had a chance to catch up with everyones post. But did see crys had heard from Aleeah. Glad shes doing well. 

Sara-love your display picture. 

Hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well and hope morning sickness is not treating you too badly. 

:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I am sorry about your best friend's announcement. I don't know why she would tell you that she didn't want it, although I suppose best friends share all. It is a good thing it was over the phone. Getting a pregnancy announcement in person when TTCAL is extremely difficult because it's so hard to hide the fact that you want to cry.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah. Its not soo easy. Specially when she was debating abortion.... but glad she hasnt gone through with it. Shes a good mum. 

Heyho... she likes to do things like fall pregnant, get engaged and plan a wedding before us or right after we tell her thats our plans lol. Suppose she doesnt like being left behind. 

Waiting for the nice doctor to come back on and then we are going to see him together see if theres anything he can do to help... doubt he will knowing our luck. Dont know how far you let it go before you can demand for some help? Its our 11th cycle... surely thats long enough? Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Brighteyez, so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: TTC after a loss can be quite scary... there's a lovely supportive group of ladies here, and you are of course welcome to join us :)

Crys, I see you've started a new cycle. Are you going to try this cycle? Thanks for letting us know you heard from Aleeah, I'm so glad to hear that everything is going well for her.

Linny, I've been much the same way at night. I usually wake up to pee around 3 or 4 and then can't go back to sleep for a while. Yes, the break was lovely... now another 10 - 12 weeks of work before my mat leave starts, it all seems pretty surreal at this point. 

LL, hooray for 9 weeks!! :) hopefully your pelvic pain won't get too bad. I'm cautiously optimistic that my back won't get too sore... my mom said she didn't have much trouble right up until the last 2 - 3 weeks so hopefully I'll be the same. My biggest inconvenience at this point is that I can't breathe if I bend over to do up my shoes, lol. 

Blue, so glad to hear that your OH's dad is back home and doing okay, that must be a relief. I think NTNP is a good idea, that worked for you in the past, and maybe it's the perfect thing now too :) I think the doctor should help you at this point, I've heard that often if you've been trying for a year they will offer some help. It also doesn't hurt to be a little bit pushy sometimes and let them know that you want some additional testing, etc. 

Sorry to hear about your friends announcement, you'd think she could have kept that bit about debating abortion to herself :hugs: Glad it was over the phone though, a little easier to deal with that way isn't it? 

As for me, I had a bit of a scare on wednesday. Woke up feeling quite short of breath, and my heart was racing. Called the on call doc who asked me to check my blood pressure which also turned out to be high so they had me come in to be checked. Fortunately after some blood tests and a non-stress test they determined that baby and I were just fine. Still not sure what caused it all but they are suspecting dehydration or maybe I was fighting a cold. In any case everything was back to normal the next day, they're going to keep a close eye on my blood pressure though as around now is the time when they would expect to see it go up a bit.


----------



## bluestars

Linds that sounds like a wee scary ordeal. Im so glad its all worked out fine. Hope you keeping your getting hydrated and hope you are putting your feet up when you can and keeping the stress levels down. Roll on mat leave! Your little bun wil be here before you know it! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I think they should definitely do something for you at this point. You can always round up and saying you've been trying for about a year now, since that seems to be the magic number. Here's hoping the NTNP works in the mean time though. 

Lindsay - That *is* quite the scare! I am glad you and baby are okay. Are there meds they can put you on to lower your BP while pregnant? Obviously that would not be ideal and I hope yours stays down on its own now.


----------



## Lindsay109

Yep, definitely taking it easy since wednesday, and drinking tonnes of water (and consequently running to the bathroom constantly, lol). There are meds they can put me on for the BP if necessary - fortunately it's come right back down to low normal now and hopefully will stay that way!


----------



## bluestars

Haha. When I got out of the hospital when I had hyperemisis I drank loads so that I wouldnt go in again and was constantly running to the bathroom haha. 
Glad your good now. Keep taking it easy and hope that DH spoils you hehe. 

Lol I know lit I should round it up. Tbh I will be nearly a year the time I get to the doctors anyway. We are waiting for the other doctor to come on. So it will be a week or so when we go and it will be just days short of a year. 

Dont think the NTNP will work this month either. Im working for the next 5 nights and Dons is working for the next five days! So we will hardly see each other and when we do we will both be too tired too bd haha! Xxx
Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - argh! Sorry to hear about your scare, glad you're doing ok now though! So, will they give you meds as a preventative? Wow yes, maternity leave seems to be fast approaching. So good! 

Blue - I think 1 year is the magic number. It's as good as that and after your loss etc a doctor would have to be cruel to make you wait a few more weeks. Hope you don't mind me mentioning this, but re:night shift work I read a thing in the daily mail online recently saying night work can interfere with your cycles and fertility. It's the mail so obviously there's a pinch of hysteria about it but thought I'd mention just in case changing shifts was easy and would give a little boost to things? 

LL - hurray for your scan coming up then! Know what you mean about announcement not having quite the same excitement any more. I got a bit nervy when I told family, like it was dangerously out of control to do sonething that confident. But, I guess we can only be in denial so long x

A question for ladies who've been pregnant before- I've been getting these twinges up my, er, vagina?? It's like a mild shooting pain, almost like a trapped nerve. I've had it very mildly on and off before but this morning it's been intermittent for a few hours. I read up that you get these later on in pregnancy so I'm a bit baffled by them turning up right now. I hope someone can relieve my worries on this!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for the information linny. Iv only really done 4 night shifts and only got 5 to go so its definitely not that. How ever this week is probably my fertile week. But im on nightshift and hes on day so I can see why it can affect the outcome haha! 

I had the shooting pain sometimes throughout. I did have pregnancy thrush twice though. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - ah that's good then (that night shift isn't a long term thing etc), but yeah, if you can't have sex i guess that leaves....immaculate conception? :)

The dreaded Thrush - i've had thrush once already so it may well be the culprit again, i'm going to the docs on monday to see if she'll swab me. The glamour.


----------



## bluestars

Immaculate conception is a good possibility! Lol at this rate it will need to be. 

Fingers crossed it's not the dreaded thrush it's a nightmare ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Did they give you the internal suppository for it as well? They did the first time and I really didn't like it as it caused some spotting - I hope they have an alternative to a giant crumbly tablet shoved up my hoo ha.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I seem to recall my coworker mention pains like you described, and I don't think she had thrush or anything wrong with her. I have actually had a couple weird sensations down there as well, so perhaps it is normal? Good to get it checked though. And... I just did a double take when I looked at your ticker!!!!! I can't believe you made it to the 2nd trimester already! I know some people don't count it til later, but I am a firm believer in the first tri being finished ASAP! So congratulations!!!! That is sooo amazing!!!!!! Wow! You did it!!! Will you find out the gender at 20 weeks? Have you told any friends or coworkers yet? Do you have any symptoms anymore?

Blue - that is terrible that you'll barely have a chance this month. You never know when you'll have a surge of energy, though, and it only takes one time! So don't count yourself out quite yet. 

Lindsay - that is excellent it has gone back down on its own. I was a little surprised to hear that my BP is already a bit high, but my dr wasn't concerned and I always get very anxious at the dr when they check it. 

AFM - I have my coworker's baby shower to attend today even though I am terribly tired and slept til noon. Also, my boobs don't really hurt anymore but I'm trying not to fret. Perhaps their growth spurt is over with for a little while? I just so desperately want Wednesday to be good news and it makes me so uneasy knowing my life could be shattered by 9 am that day. :(


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I know! Its weird, just realised I am literally at the crossover if it's 40 weeks/3. I know it's hard to believe but on Wednesday you are going to be just fine!! Believe it! My boobs have annoyingly done that all the way through too, been sore then gone down for a bit- stressful I know! But ultimately meant nothing but more sore boobs a few days later. 

I posted the vaginal twinge question :haha: into second tri and a lot of women seem to get it around my stage so I'll ask the doc on Monday but not too worried now.


----------



## bluestars

Linnypops said:


> Did they give you the internal suppository for it as well? They did the first time and I really didn't like it as it caused some spotting - I hope they have an alternative to a giant crumbly tablet shoved up my hoo ha.

Yes thats what they gave me too. Twice. I didnt get spotting but got some awful discharge! (Sorry lol).

Im pretty sure I had it linny. I can remember every little twinge here and there hehe. Woohoo for second trimester! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, that's too bad about night shifts again - hopefully you can sneak in some BD here and there. I know what you mean though, it is hard when you're on opposite schedules and tired.

Linny, I have been getting twinges like that for quite a while now too. Lately I think it's baby moving and hitting my cervix - makes me stop in my tracks sometimes, but only lasts for a second. I believe that everything stretching/growing also can cause pains like that - I wouldn't worry too much about it. No, they're not going to give me any preventive meds as there is also a concern of my BP going too low and the baby not getting enough nutrition. I check it at home on a daily basis so if it's trending up they will likely start some meds, but if it stays in the low normal range as it is now, then I'll be fine without. 

LL, try not to worry too much about your boobs not being very sore today - I had soreness on and off all through first tri (and they still continue to be that way). I also think you're going to be just fine at your scan on wednesday :hugs: You're going to get to see your little bean wiggling away!! My BP is always high at the doctors office too - my family doctor has stopped checking it and just asks me what readings I'm getting at home, lol. 

AFM, was feeling very productive today. We did a bit more cleaning and organizing of the baby room and bought a crib - crazy!


----------



## bluestars

Your at the exciting stage when its good to get organised linds!! Your pregnancy seems to be flying in lol. 

Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Just checking in..sorry its a little late but happy new year to everyone! I spent mine in hospital with dehydration, so hope everyone else had a much better new years!Im fine now, been prescribed some anti-sickness meds which I have been reluctantly taking when it reaches its peak. Wish id never read the symptoms and side effects leaflet in the box though! They are called Buccastem...anyone used or heard of them?
I had no more spotting after the scary episode at 8 weeks.Am half expecting some again next week at 12 weeks, when next AF would be due, but im least im a little more prepared for it if it does happen.
I have my first midwife appointment today, it feels strange to have gotten this far.I never even saw a midwife last time.
Just catching up on alllll the pages, so glad youve heard from Aleeah, phew.Will do personals later on, there is so much to read! Hi and welcome to the new ladies! 
Lots of love x x


----------



## bluestars

I was on the Anti sickness meds when I had hyperemisis! Also spent last Xmas and new year in hosp with it. So I do sympathies for you! Hope your feeling better soon! I didn't find the meds any helpful. I was still sick lol. Are they making a difference? 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

ljs - I hope the meds are helping you out. You sure don't need to be dehydrated. Will you be having a scan at 12 weeks?

LL- Looking forward to your scan update. 

Lindsay - Time has just flown! How are you feeling?

Linny - Those twinges are definitely normal. Everything stretches.

Blue - How are you? I hope you have a lovely surprise this month after taking it easy on the trying everything. 

AFM - I'm getting to that part of my cycle where we need to get busy. Can't decide if I want to temp and watch everything or just try on the usual days. Either way, the TWW will drive me crazy, but I don't know which would be worse. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

I think we are at the same time of the month. This is my usual bding time. I think today is cd17 for me. But due to my night shifts my cycle may be disturbed. Im not getting hopes up for this cycle or any other cycle now tbh haa. 

What cd do you usually O? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LJ - sorry to hear you're having a rough time with illness, i hope the meds work....And hopefully it shouldn't stick around for too much longer either! 

Blue - Ugh, ah well if it gets rid of it....I went to doc today and she is sending away a swab and a pee sample to test for UTI and BV...I think it's neither but might as well tick it off! Sounds awful to have spent xmas and new year in the hospital with sickness! I assume because of dehydration etc? Is hyperemisis something which repeats or is it possible you'll get away without it next time? x

Linds - hurray! Buying a crib, that's great! What colours are you doing the nursery? x

Chryss - heh, if you want a guide of how not to be on tww it's probably how i behaved. Temp, search similar charts on ff and see which % were pregnant :haha:, pee on opks twice (or more) a day, even had a hpt wrestled off me by DF one morning :haha: But seriously, I hope you make the choices that make you feel good about things X


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I usually O between CD12 and 14. I know you're not getting your hopes up, but I can have mine up for you. :hugs:

Linny - Lol! Been there and done all of that except the OPKs, but I've taken plenty of HPTs too early.


----------



## bluestars

Thank you crys. And I for you. Maybe our month together ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- how is the relaxed NTNP approach going? 

Crys- good luck this month! You're getting to the exciting part. 

Lj- great to hear from you. I am sorry to hear about your being hospitalized for dehydration! It's awful you're so sick. I hope the nausea meds help... I wouldn't be too worried about them. 

Linny - good to rule anything out. 

Lindsay - yay for buying a crib! That is an exciting step. 

AFM - I've been feeling really anxious about the scan the last few days and also kind of depressed. DH is really still grieving our m/c which he told me about yesterday so that was sad. It's been rough but really hoping for some good news on Wed.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I took my opk Sunday and it was positive but been BD since the 28th of December. I hope it's correct. My husband didn't want to wait for AF so we have started. I am so excited about the positive OPK. Just started doing temps Sunday.


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Thank you crys. And I for you. Maybe our month together ? Xxx

That would be wonderful!

LL - I can't wait to hear the good news Wednesday. 

Good luck brighteyez!


----------



## bluestars

Bright - good luck mrs. Always great when you see the positive on opks!! Fingers crossed for you.

Lit- its going fine. Very relaxed usually by now we have bd'd everyday for the last week. I think we have done it three times when we wanted ! (When I could be bothered). Im thinking I could be O'ing but im not sure. Feel uncomfortable. Cant believe how quick this cycle has gone in. Hope the rest of it goes as quickly as well haha! Not looking forward to the 1st of Feb. Will be a year since I gave birth to the Boys. Ive been thinking about it a lot. Like the day and what felt and what they looked like. Regrets... wishing I held them longer looked at them more. My friend just went through a similar thing and ive been trying to help her as much as I can. She was 21 weeks and found out her baby had such severe spine abifida and that it wouldnt survive the pregnancy. Poor soul. She didnt want to see her baby or even find out the sex. She wanted to give birth and forget it ever happened. Its her way of coping I know but I just couldnt forget my babies. I know she wont forget truely but I think seeing them and holding them helped me understand that they had to go and at least I seen them as well as felt them. ... I dont know. Just want to hug her. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Feb 1st sounds like it will be a very difficult day indeed. :( I am so sorry for what you went through but I am glad you at least have the memories of holding them and seeing what they looked like to look back on. It must be very emotional to think about. It's so sad about your friend. Everyone has different ways of coping I know, but I agree with you that yo are better off with having held your babies and had an experience with them. Poor girl.


----------



## Lindsay109

Ljs, sorry to hear you ended up in the hospital on new years. I hope you're feeling a little better now, and that the meds are helping! I had anti-sickness meds too, but it was a different one (diclectin) - it worked quite well for me.

Blue, I'm going to be hopeful for you this month too :) It does sound like Feb 1 will be a rough day for you :hugs: I'm so sorry you had to go through such an awful thing, but I'm glad you got to hold your babies.

Crys, that's a tough choice whether or not to temp. For me I always liked temping because it made me feel like I was doing something - but you're right, it is just one more thing to obsess over! I'm going to be hopeful for you this month too :) I'm feeling quite good besides the occasional feeling of shortness of breath. Otherwise not many complaints - hopefully it stays that way!

Linny, how are you doing? Your tww description made me laugh - I think we've all been there, lol. We recently painted our whole house so we're not going to re-do the baby's room - it's a pretty neutral colour right now (light brown/beige-ish) so it'll be easy to decorate with whatever colours we choose. Baby will be in our room for the first little while though. 

LL, I'm really hopeful that you're going to come back with great news on wednesday :) Totally normal to be nervous though! I don't think I slept for 3 or 4 nights before my first ultrasound, I was so terrified there would be no heartbeat again. Hang in there! It's not much longer now :)

Brighteyez, good luck!! I hope you catch the egg this month :)

As for me, I think hubby and I have the nesting bug - we re-organized the whole main floor on sunday, lol. I've got a couple doctors appointments this week, and then starting prenatal classes wednesday evening so it's going to be busy.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

I'm so sorry I've been gone for so long, it was totally unexpected but we had to look after a relative over Christmas and it meant I didn't get a chance to get online, with that and working lots. I have missed you all lots and lots though.:flower:

Hoping someone can update me with where everyone's at? From reading the last few pages I can only comment on the below.

*Blue* - Hey don't mock the immaculate conception! I'm a firm believer that's how we conceived this little one, hubby often jokes it'll be interesting to see who it looks like (as in him or the milkman!):winkwink:. 

I'm so sorry for your friends loss, it must be the most heartbreaking thing to go through, I too like you would want to see my baby and hold them but I understand the pain and shock had probably made her make a different decision. I hope she's ok.:hugs:

I just want to give you a hug too :hugs:, remember your beautiful little angels are looking over you and they've already given you the most special thing in the world, they made you a mummy. Hold your head up high missy, this is the year you'll do it again, I just know it.:thumbup:

I am sorry to still see you trying though, I had hoped to come back and see you were up the duff but I'm still hopeful it'll happen for you. I agree with the others, the doctors simply HAVE to help now, not that I think anything is wrong but at least they can rule out anything simple. Fingers and toes crossed for you as always xxxxx

*LL *- I can't believe you're at 9 weeks now, I'm so happy for you :happydance:. I'm also very optimistic your scan on Wednesday will be fine, expect tears regardless though, I cried more at the sight of a healthy heartbeat than I did at any other scan, so don't forget the tissues!:thumbup: xx

*Linny* - Wow, look at you into your second trimester already!! So pleased for you, I hope you're more relaxed now and enjoying it all?:flower:

*Lindsay* - Can't believe you'll be on maternity leave soon, I'm so jealous!! My job's so demanding at the moment, the only thing keeping me going is the light at the end of the tunnel in the form of maternity leave! And loved reading about all your nesting, it's so surreal baby'll be here before you know it and you'll be glad you got all that cleaning and tidying done before.

*Crysshae* - Yay for hitting the action part of the cycle! I always felt quie happy around then as felt I was proactive :blush:. I complately sympathise with wanting to temp or not wanting to temp, do what you feel comfortable with, I really am praying you get that nice sticky BFP this cycle xxx

*Brighteyez73* - Sorry you find yourself here too. I fell pregnant first cycle following my last D&C with no AF inbetween and this one seems to have stuck, so it's very possible. Good luck :hugs: xx

*AFM* - Well ticker says it all, baby is doing ok. We told some friends and family over Christmas which has certainly made it very real but I'm still hesitant to tell people, I'm hoping I wake up one day and I'm ready for it all but for now it seems easier to hide my poor little baby! I love it's mine and DH's little secret, though it's getting bigger! Got my first scan since the 12 week one next week xxx


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah- it's soo good to have you back ! We missed you !? :hugs: 

I hope your rele is doing ok! And I'm so glad baby is doing good! I can't believe your nearly 20weeks! Are you going to find Out the sex of baby? 

Hope work has calmed down a little for you ! 

Welcome back !!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you for the encouragement Aleeah! I really appreciate this thread it is helping me get throught and stay hopefully! I hope I get a BFP this month!!! Fingers crossed for the best but if not I will keep trying.


----------



## crysshae

Aleeeeaaahhhhh! It's so good to see you here! :hugs: 

You're almost at the halfway mark! Can you feel movement yet? Can't wait to see pictures of your little one next week. 

Lindsay - The shortness of breath will be there for the duration. Just take it easy as much as you can. The longer your little one gets, the more he will push on your lungs, and your stomach, ribs, and everything else. Lol. 

Blue - I'm so sorry for everything you went through and that your friend is having to go through something similar. I just want to hug you both. :hugs: 2014 is going to be the year we get our rainbows! 

LL - What time is your scan tomorrow? I want to know when I should be stalking. :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, it's lovely to hear from you and I'm so glad to hear that you, DH and baby are all doing well :) Will you be finding out the gender next week at your scan? It's so exciting that you're almost half way there! I'm feeling about the same way with work, I've got way too much on the go at the moment and would love a holiday, but know that likely in 10 - 12 weeks I'll be off (and still busy but in a different way :) ) so trying to hold out until then. I hope things calm down for you soon! Yes, it seems pretty surreal to me too, some days I forget I'm pregnant, lol. I think it'll probably seem that way until the baby is here.

Crys, that's what I've heard about the shortness of breath, lol. Too bad. I'm trying my best just to ignore it... seems to kinda work, lol. 

LL, yes, what time is your scan tomorrow? This is very important information, we need to know when to be checking in :)


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah! - So good to see you back! Hope your family member is doing ok? I was on the verge of hunting you down before Chyrss said you were ok! haha. :hugs: . Wowzers, it's amazing how far along a ticker gets if you're not checking. As others have asked, are you feeling any movement yet? I know it's a bit early! Yeah, all good over here. Feeling much better physically these days x

Blue - God that's tough :cry:. I didn't realise this was the case, I can't even begin to imagine how hard that was. But I agree i'd also have wanted to be there for them. I'm very sorry for your friend's loss, no decision about that can be even remotely easy. :hugs:

LL - Aye, stalking rights for us! If we could all get in to the US suite that'd be best but will take what i can get. It's going to be fine, I promise you! :hugs: but I know how hard it is to really believe in that X


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thank you. Yes, I don't know how well I'll sleep tonight although I slept fine last night because I had another one of my 'fatigue attacks' and slept straight from 7:30 pm. Maybe that will happen again tonight so I don't have to stay up worrying. That is exciting that you guys have been reorganizing the house and getting ready for the baby. What kind of prenatal classes are you taking? How many classes are there in total? 

Aleeah - It's SOO great to hear from you. I can't believe how far along you are either. I am feeling the same way about telling people. I'm not sure why a previous m/c makes us so want to keep our pregnancies a secret, but it certainly has done that for me as well.

What I am curious about is what is YOUR gender prediction, since you're never wrong? :winkwink: You'd better tell us before the scan...if you're finding out then! 

Linny - Thanks. It really is difficult to believe that. I just can't get over the stark difference of the two possible outcomes tomorrow. Tomorrow could either be one of the happiest, most relieving days of my life, or the worst. That terrifies me. 

To Crys, and everyone else who asked - My u/s is at 9 am tomorrow. If it helps you figure out how far off my time zone is, it is currently 1:03 pm as I post this. I will try to get on and let you know how the u/s goes.

I am wondering about this u/s clinic's guidelines about water consumption beforehand. In my u/s with the last pregnancy, I wasn't nearly as far along, and they just asked me to drink 3 glasses of water. That is also what I drank for the follow-up u/s which had my bladder almost bursting and giving me a panic attack. But for some reason I was told at this clinic to drink *SIX* 8-oz glasses of water an hour before. I know if I do that it will have devastating consequences, but I'm really confused why their guidelines would be so different? I plan on drinking 3-4. I can't see any reason that my bladder wouldn't be EXTREMELY full by then. Would any of you mind sharing what you were asked to drink before?


----------



## Linnypops

LL - mine just said a large glass of water, not sure if you remember but because I did that and then had a long wait time I was in agony for several hours after the US. Since then I had the 12 week one and literally just drank a small glass about 30 mins before going in. Was fine but not sure about tilted uterus??? I would say, if it feels too much, don't do it!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I didn't drink as much water as they said for my early scan, I would have been in agony!! I just kind of guessed and took a water bottle with me - I think I drank normally throughout the day and then had 2 glasses of water about an hour before the ultrasound I had quite a wait as well so was very glad that I didn't drink as much as they wanted me to. Worst case scenario they'll say your bladder isn't full enough and have you drink a little more water. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you have another "fatigue attack" tonight and sleep well :) 

We're taking a hypnobirthing class, it came quite highly recommended by a good friend and actually I've found the pre-class exercises really helpful already. The classes are 3 hours once/week for 6 weeks.


----------



## bluestars

I just did the same as linds lit. Don't over do it. 

Little bit of advice ladies. Sitting here and im experiencing little shooting pains in my lady area. Its not all the time it takes me by surprise... any ideas on what it is? No other symptoms or anything. 

Xx


----------



## bluestars

Never mind I googled it and now I wish I never asked. To be fair OH and I had bding time earlier (6ish) and for the sake of quickness and less mess I used a softcup to keep the mess at bay. I have taken it out now. I really hope it was the sexy time and soft cup combo and not endometriosis or ovarian cysts... :( xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Stay away from Dr. google! I am sure you don't have endometriosis or ovarian cysts. And, regardless, you'll be going to the doctor soon so you can ask about the pains then. But I'm sure it was just normal. There are so many aches and pains that we TTCers notice down there because we're hyper-aware and are just totally normal.

Lindsay - That sounds interesting! You'll have to tell us how you like it and if it works well for you!

Thanks a lot, everyone, for sharing your liquid consumption! I won't feel at all guilty about only having 3 glasses of water, then. I have a feeling I have an extra tiny bladder, because even when I'm not pregnant I have to pee every 30 minutes or so! :haha: They have a threatening message that if we don't drink enough they'll have to reschedule the u/s, but I am certain 3 glasses will be enough. I'm also hoping I won't have to wait long because my appointment is only 20 minutes after they open...so I'm guessing I'm only the 2nd appointment of the day.

Linny - I would hope having a retroverted uterus wouldn't change anything. If anything, having a full bladder wouldn't help at all and they'd have to go internally? But maybe my uterus has tipped forward already.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - In your lady bits outside or inside?? Well, I have same. According to fix might be uti or bacterial... Thrush? Bv? But if you've used soft cup is it poss that it's scratched you or sonething?


----------



## bluestars

Its like on my right side starts at the outside and shoots a bit up. .. maybe thrush. . I'll go with that or like you said a scratch lol. It's not happened this morning yet. Hopefully it's a one off. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Is yours still there? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I had thrush once where it caused a minor break in the skin and that was quite a sharp pain...could be something like that? Mine's settled down, before it left it started shooting pains into my bottom :blush: So that was nice. No word back on my tests yet though


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

My husband had me take a test yesterday and it was positive. I took one last week just to see if the chemical was out of my system and it was negative. So I am confused because on Sunday I took a ovulation test and it was positive. DH asked me to test because there was a change in my CM. I have a doctors appointment on Friday and will ask for a blood test then but I am wondering if I still have previous HCG in my system but the test last week was negative. I have also been experiencing some mild cramping in my abdomen on the left side. So confused and frustrated.:wacko::shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 9









Test 2 1 3 14.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyez

How exciting if it's a new bfp! How long ago was your mc? RE: OPK - they will go positive when you are pregnant as well as ovulating, so that would explain the positive. It is absolutely possible to ovulate very soon after an mc and get pregnant immediately but obvs the only way to know for sure is through tests. Got my fingers crossed for you both! (cute picture btw!) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, we saw the baby's heartbeat but I didn't feel happy at all. Obviously, I was relieved, but I had no emotions whatsoever. I felt completely empty. They showed me pictures, and I felt nothing. Then immediately after, I went to the washroom and I had started spotting. I couldn't even have a moment of relief. I am just bawling and bawling now. I don't want it to be over. I can't handle this.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny Pops,

I had a m/c on 12/18/13 and started trying again immediately. I am so confused and excited at the same time. Thank you for the support :hugs: I hope everything works out and it's really a bfp. Thanks we love taking pictures! LOL

Literati_Love,

Please don't get discouraged.:hugs: I bleed and spotted with my prior pregnancy and it was a subchronic hemorrage which is a normal they say. I mc during that pregnancy but it had nothing to do with the bleeding. I am praying [-o&lt; for you and hoping everything will work out.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, glad to hear the pains are gone! I bet it was probably related to BD or soft cups rather - hopefully it'll stay away!

Brighteyez, how exciting! I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a new pregnancy and not left over hcg :) If you got a negative test last week that's a very good sign! 

LL, please try not to panic hun :hugs: You saw the heartbeat and at this stage that is VERY good sign!!! You know, I think all of us in this thread pregnant after a loss have had spotting/bleeding in first tri - it is very common. How much is there and what colour is it? Did they do an internal ultrasound? Any DTD recently? As you know those can cause spotting too. I would suggest calling your doctor today and seeing if she can get you in for an appointment - once she has the scan report she can let you know if baby is growing as expected and what the heart rate is. Hopefully she'd be able to schedule another ultrasound for reassurance too :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

It was just a tiny bit of pink when I wiped and nothing else, but that is exactly how it all started the last time. 

It was an abdominal u/s so it's definitely not from the scan. We also haven't BDed for the entire first trimester because I'm too terrified of it causing spotting. 

My DH called and left a message with my dr since I was too hysterical. She should get the report by end of today or tomorrow morning so she should call and tell me everything then.


----------



## Lindsay109

Just a tiny bit and pink is a good sign too. I think this is different than what happened for you last time... I think these rainbow babies just like to cause drama sometimes ;) I'm glad to your DH called your doctor - hopefully she'll call you back today. 

I hope you don't have to go to work today. I think you should lie on the couch, watch funny movies, and have some chocolate :) Sending more big hugs :hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

LL- I had spotting too at just under 9 weeks, and everything is just fine! I understand completely at having no emotion when you saw the picture, I think its a defence mechanism, I didn't allow myself to feel anything so that I wouldn't have a meltdown if the same thing happens again.Hang on in there my love, I second lindsay, feet up chill out and chocolate x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Aleeah

*LL* - Please don't be disheartened :hugs:, Lindsay summed it up so well, we've all had bleeding during first trimester but in some cases it really has led to nothing. I had bleeding all the way up to 11 weeks and in each scan they couldn't see where the source of the bleed was. Honestly, I still check I'm not bleeding EVERY time I go to the toilet, it's one of those things none of us will ever forget. But you SAW a heartbeat, I cried tears of joy for you :cloud9:. I'm so over the moon for you, please try and be happy. Remember I saw the heartbeat at 9 weeks and look at me now, sat here nearly 10 weeks later with all still well :thumbup:. Try and stay positive, we're all rooting for you, this is your rainbow honey, it really really is :happydance::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx

*BrightEyez* - I had my last D&C on 27th August and vaguely remember doing a pregnancy test 2 weeks later which was almost negative, so I thought all was progressing as it should be. Then the night before my consultation with a recurrent miscarriage specialist I did a test just to be doubly sure (as I knew they would ask me if I'd had a negative test following my m/c) and it was a strong positive. 

During the appointment the following day they did a scan and I was 5 weeks pregnant with this little one. So I fell pregnant literally 2 weeks following my m/c. So it's all very possible but equally I have heard of ladies that still get positive pregnancy tests for weeks and weeks following a miscarriage, so air on the side of caution is my advice. I've got my fingers and toes crossed that this is your rainbow though :hugs: [-o&lt;xxx

*Crysshae* - Thank you and thank you to all the other ladies welcoming me back. I feel so happy to be back, we're like a hardcore sisterhood fighting this fight together, I'm sorry I left the battle for a while but I'm back and fully armed, we're going to win this war!! :gun:

Have you made any decisions on whether or not you're going to temp and use OPKs or not?

*Lindsay* - I hope the shortness of breath isn't too unbearable? And I hope your work isn't physically demanding anymore either? As remember you've got a little man to think about now too. And has your blood pressure been behaving? :hugs:xx

*Linny* - So glad your sickness has eased up. Is it sinking in yet, you're having a baby!!:wohoo: How did family and friends take it when you told them (assuming you've told them now?)? xx

*Blue* - I've had a shooting pain this whole pregnancy but put it down to things moving around. Probably best to get to docs anyway, as you don't want to have thrush or a UTI if you're trying to conceive if you can help it. 

And you stay off google, if you read it for long enough it'll tell you you're actually a man!! This actually happened to me when I was googling AF symptoms, told me I had something wrong with my prostrate...!!! See it's full of bull, so take no notice of it! :friends:xx

*AFM* - I do actually think I've felt movement these last 2 days. I can only describe them as tiny spasms in my tummy. They seem very distant and not very strong yet but I get them first thing in the morning and at night when I wake up. And as for gender... well I'm guessing it's a girl but the few people that do know me are saying it's a boy, so that confuses me. But I've sort of forced hubby into a corner about finding out or not, he's so keen to know but I want it to be a surprise, so we're not finding out. I'm barely showing (really thought I'd show quickly as I'm quite small) and have only put on 4lbs, all my clothes still fit but my tummy feels firmer xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Hehe!! :haha: Aleeah your posts are hilarious! Maybe i am a man.... better go get the prostate checked haha! Its not happened again today. And for this month I'm done with bd'ing i cant be bothered for the rest of this month... (Really this means i have put fresh sheets on the bed ....AGAIN... and i want them to last a week on my bed.) I'm knackered after night shift and little sleep. Accidentally fell asleep last night for half an hour and had a dream that i was possessed by the devil :haha: ...

Lit- Nearly all the girls here have had that tiny spotting your saying and look at those ladies now!! Please keep positive your little bean needs it! just 3 weeks until you see your little button again!

Bright- Woohoo that's a quick positive !! Congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - Oh! That is so tough,:hugs: but remember - on this thread alone Aleeah, Lindsay, LJ and myself have all had spotting, and we're all fine... And you will be too! Bleeding doesn't represent the same bad news when you've seen a heartbeat, in most cases - it means nothing. In my statistical hunt for why it happens - I found out it is very common in women who previously had an mc :shrug: ...who knows why? It seems a little cruel and ironic, but apparently just one of those things.

As other ladies said, try to take some comfort in what you saw today, your little baby's beating heart! - get yourself onto the sofa, funny movie, call someone you want nearby, stay home, be nice to yourself. It's going to be fine XXX

Aleeah - Oh awesome!! Movement. So, you're feeling it like twinges? That's so exciting! :hugs: I actually cannot wait for this stage I think that will be a major turning point in my trust/faith. Family and freinds were overjoyed for us, though obviously for me it felt a bit odd letting the news out there....but, have to let go at some point. Also, how odd you've also had the shooting pain! I had it for 3 days, and it drove me up the wall!


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - Thank you I hope this is it and this bean sticks!


----------



## crysshae

Bright - Fingers crossed this the real thing for you!

LL - I'm so sorry you have your defenses up and couldn't feel overjoyed at the scan and then to spot afterward. Like everyone said, spotting can be completely normal. You just saw your LIVING baby's heart beating inside of you. Everything is going to be great! I know we are all very happy for you!

Aleeah - The very first time it is hard to tell about movements, but usually if it's something you haven't felt before you can pick it out. When they are that tiny, you usually have to be very still to notice. 

Blue - I know exactly what you mean about the sheets. Lol. It drives me crazy because at the same time, I prefer to DTD on newly clean sheets too. So, it's a neverending circle. :haha: 

Linny - I think most pregnant ladies have that shooting pain. Everything stretches, and it has to pull somewhere. 

AFM - I actually remembered the thermometer before I got up this morning, so I guess I'm gonna go with temping. Hopefully I will still get a readable chart, as my cat has begun waking me up quite a bit in the early morning hours lately. It's been too cold for him to stay outside for very long at a time, so I think he has cabin fever. It's supposed to be warmer today, so I'm gonna make sure he takes his happy little butt out there to run some of that energy off.


----------



## bluestars

Lol yeah a washing cycle Crys haha. I sort of miss temping. but too late for me now think Im cd 19 or so now. 

xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Aleeah, team yellow eh? You're going to keep us in suspense for a while ;) It's funny with the first pregnancy felt very strongly that I didn't want to know the gender, however with this one I did want to know. How exciting that you've started to feel movement!! Give yourself a few more weeks and you'll probably start showing - it's only been very recently (like in the last week) that people who didn't know me before I was pregnant are asking me if I'm pregnant. My blood pressure has been behaving itself for the most part with the exception of my little episode on new years day when it went up quite high and required a trip to the hospital. No one can explain it, and it's back down again, but I saw internal medicine today and they are going to start me on a very low dose of bp meds as they are anticipating it will increase. How have you been managing with blood pressure? The shortness of breath is annoying, but not too bad - if I keep myself occupied with other things I don't really notice it. 

Blue, I hope you get a little break from the night shifts soon! Sounds exhausting!

Crys, good way to make a decision on the temping ;) Hopefully your cat will let you get some sleep!


----------



## bluestars

That's the night shifts finished for now. Thank goodness. Feeling really sick and tired tonight though. Body getting back into a 'normal' routine is always horrible. 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

bluestars said:


> That's the night shifts finished for now. Thank goodness. Feeling really sick and tired tonight though. Body getting back into a 'normal' routine is always horrible.
> 
> Xxx

I can imagine it's very difficult getting back to "normal" after night shifts. I hope you've got a few days off to rest up!


----------



## bluestars

Sure do. Are you ladies back at work yet ?
Bright- this will be your stick bean! 
Aleeah -woo for movement! Best part of pregnancy id say! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - I sure pray it is. I am going to drive my doctor crazy on Friday LOL!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you, ladies, for all your kind words. They were so nice that I read them aloud to my DH (he was upset too) and he teared up. I have to say I couldn't help but smile at Lindsay's comment that our rainbow babies like to create drama! :) With dh's and my personalities, it is not too much of a stretch to think of my baby being a little drama queen (I am still guessing girl, but I am rarely right about gender and I think girl would just be my preference). I took all your advice and just stayed home from work today. I had booked the morning off anyway, but I realized I would never have made it through the afternoon. I wish I could have watched some funny movies, but I was too exhausted from crying and napped all afternoon instead. But maybe DH and I can watch something happy tonight. We bought these yogurt fruit smoothie Popsicles today and I am so addicted to them. Pregnancy makes me so parched and these are very refreshing. 

Lj - thanks for understanding my lack of emotions. I think it's definitely a self-protective mechanism and one that I don't much like having. I think my huge meltdown after was the culmination of a whole lot of anxiety that I have been keeping pent up inside for the past few weeks without even realizing it. Are you feeling more emotionally bonded with your baby yet? 

Aleeah - I can't believe you are going to keep us all in suspense about the gender! :haha: I get sooo impatient when people don't find out the gender and my friend who is due at the exact same time as you is also not finding out. So now I can't wait til June to find out! Hehe. How exciting that you are feeling a bit of movement now. I'd imagine it's taking a bit longer or is fainter because of your anterior placenta. 

Linny - it is very interesting you found that about being more prone to bleeding if you've had a m/c. I had actually surmised that myself based on all the bleeding that has happened in most of the TTCAL thread I am on. I figured there wouldn't be any scientific evidence to back it up, but I am glad you found some! I do wonder why that is, but it seems to be true (which feels like a cruel joke to those of us who experience it). Nearly everyone on my August babies thread is also bleeding. It's a scary time. 

So, my dr did call today although the stupid receptionist failed to pass on the message that I had been spotting. She said the baby was measuring 9 weeks 5 days exactly, so my due date is bang on, and it also looks like I was correct about when I ovulated. Here's the annoying part - the report failed to even mention the baby's heart rate! *scream* She said the report indicated everything was perfect and going well, but I have no idea what the heart rate was. I find this beyond frustrating, but there's nothing I can do about it now. My dr didn't seem to know why I would be spotting but she reassured me that everything looked fine and just told me we'd reevaluate if I had more bleeding. So I don't think I will be getting another scan to reassure me...unless things get worse. Sigh. I will get to hear the heartbeat on the 27th at my dr's appointment so hopefully I can survive until then. Anyway, as for how I am feeling, for now I am a bit more calm mostly because I am all cried out. I will just be hoping that I don't have even a speck more spotting for the rest of the pregnancy. 

Blue - I won't get another scan til 20 weeks sadly. Sorry night shifts are making you feel so crappy. I hope you feel better soon and that all that BDing was enough.

Brighteyez- do you have a dr's appointment on Friday, or will you just be calling then?

Crys - I will be stalking your chart.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - So a decision is made! Well, at least with the temping you'll be able to see what your body's up to, and gives the TWW something to focus on :) ...I quite liked it as it made me feel like a scientist analysing my graph hahaha. Oh, am so glad to hear twinges are normal I got them again last night and this morning - not up the fanjo any more though, all over the front of my pelvis twingeing away! x

Blue - Glad to hear the night shifts are over! I can sympathise with the tiredness, I used to work 8pm - 8am back in my twenties - I was utterly shattered. You just don't sleep the same during the day as you do at night. Are you waiting it out for AF time this month or have you got an idea of when you'll test? x

Lindsay - The shortness of breath sounds annoying but good to hear you're coping. The symptoms of pregnancy really are bizarre! x

LL - Glad to hear you got some rest chicken. I think US can cause spotting for all kinds of reasons, firstly although it's harmless to the baby it heats the area up by a couple of degress which causes irritation. The pressing they do is quite aggressive, I honestly thought i'd been injured at one point. 

I didn't find out the heartbeat at either of my spotting incidents and was also pretty upset because i thought that'd be the main indication of whether things were ok. So, in a bid to reassure myself I looked up other significant factors and size is the big one! A slow heart rate is generally matched by a baby measuring behind. A baby measuring on time or ahead for your dates is a great indicator. If you're not having another US till 20 weeks are you considering getting a doppler or waiting it out? x

Afm - have had a rubbish night of nightmares. Dreamt I accidentally killed my lovely nana and then dreamt I woke up to bleeding everywhere. It was awful because when i actually did wake up it took me a bit to realise it wasn't actually happening. Shudder. Wish i could go back to the early days of sexy dreams. ;)


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I do have doctor's appointment Friday at 1:30pm so I will keep you ladies posted.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Ok I took another test this morning. This reading is about 3minutes after fmu was applied. The test I should yesterday was taking on Tuesday and I took the picture of it the next day which was Wednesday. I took another brand this morning right after it and it was negative so I don't knwo what to think. I can't wait for tomorrow to come for doctor's appointment. Tell me what you ladies suspect.
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 1 7 14.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5









Test 3 1 9 14.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brighteyez73

Here is the negative test.
 



Attached Files:







Test 4 1 8 14.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Glad night shifts are over for you! Hope you can get caught up on your rest.

LL - Yay for baby's measurements being right on! Did the spotting stop?

Linny - I like having something to see during the TWW too. I analyze and research everything, so it's easy for me to get into analyzing my chart and researching what it could be...but that also drives me insane. I start symptom spotting and searching for other symptoms, etc. But I think if I didn't have a chart to study, I'd still drive myself crazy because I wouldn't know exactly where I was. So knowing is probably the lesser of two evils for me. 

Those twinges across your pelvis are most likely your round ligaments stretching, getting ready to hold your baby bump. :thumbup:

Bright - That's definitely a positive test and read within the time limit. So the other test may not be as sensitive??


----------



## Aleeah

*LJsMummy *- Wow look at you! You're nearly out of the first trimester already!:happydance: You must be so pleased and excited! Has it sunk in yet? So pleased for you xxx

*Blue *- You're definitely not the devil :haha:, so at least you can say it was a silly dream! I bet you're really pleased to get the nightshift out of the way? Must be so physically exhausting. How many days past ovulation do you think you are now?xx

*Lindsay* - I'm sorry to hear about your nightmare New Years Day but glad it all seems stable now. My doctor told me all pregnant women have an increase in blood pressure in the third trimester but those with blood pressure issues anyway will have a higher increase, so it's good you're starting the meds now before the issue hits properly.:thumbup:

Blood pressure seems to be under control, I'm just taking Aspirin at this stage. I was told in my last midwife and consultant appointments that I have Thalassemia Alpha, they're still testing to see which strain. I'm hoping it's just the genetic form, which means I'm a carrier as I don't have any strong symptoms for any other xxx

*Lit* - I'm sorry and to you too Lindsay for not finding out the gender. Don't get me wrong, no doubt I'll be studying the scan pics very thoroughly!! But I just want to keep things a surprise for now, I'm still sure it's a little girl, I hope for either really but I guess my preferance would be a girl. I think you're right about the movement being so slight is probably down to the anterior placenta, I didn't expect to feel things this early but am grateful I have. It's still very on and off, haven't felt anything today but that's normal at this stage I think.

Don't worry about the lack of mention of heart rate, I never got told the heart rate at any scan, even though I asked. The main thing is there's a heartbeat and the baby is measuring as it should be, that's fantastic news :flower: xxx

*Linny* - Must be so lovely to finally be able to talk about the baby with family and friends, I found it made it much more real.:thumbup:

Nightmares are horrible, hopefully you won't have anymore. I was embarrassed about the sexy dreams, hubby had to wake me as apparently I was very vocal!! Annoyingly they were all of him, I really had hoped I'd have at least one with Christian Bale as Batman but no such luck!:winkwink::haha: xx

*Bright* - I agree with Crysshae, some tests aren't as sensitive as others, I swear by FRERs, though that can get expensive. Don't fret, I got lots of negatives on my cheap online tests but FRERs have never been wrong for me. Friday will be here before you know it lovely, and I'm praying it's your rainbow day xxx

*AFM* - Slept so well last night but still so shattered, all I want to do is sleep, all I'm thinking about it sleep... :sleep:xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Thank you ladies just waiting for tomorrow to get her.

LL-I am really happy that everything is going well for you. 

Linny-I have been there with the dreams. Hubby use to think something was wrong with me. LOL But I found out they are perfectly normal.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, so glad you stayed home yesterday and that your doctor called with the update. Baby measuring right on time is an amazing sign and they probably didn't record the heart rate because there were no concerns :) I'm glad you got yourself a treat and I hope you had a relaxing evening. The 27th will be here before you know it and hopefully the spotting will be a thing of the past :hugs:

Linny, I'm with you, I'd like the sexy dreams back too, lol. I find I'm sooo suggestible with my dreams recently... even scary ads on tv will trigger nightmares, lol (like that new Carrie one got me a few times).

Bright, that's strange that one test was positive and the other brand negative. Is the sensitivity the same on them? Hopefully your doctor can shed some light on the situation tomorrow!

Aleeah, that's good news that your blood pressure is behaving itself. That's what I've heard about third tri as well and that was part of the doctors rationale for starting meds now in early third trimester. We shall see what happens, it's funny because the OB told me last week they wouldn't restart meds unless my blood pressure was 150/100 and it's nowhere near that. What's Thalassemia Alpha? Hopefully nothing that will cause you too much difficulty!

AFM, I am very tired today. We had prenatal classes last night and got home around 10, and then stayed up for a while chatting about the class and now paying the price, lol. I wish it was friday!


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay - I found it strange too! I don't know if the the senstivity is the same and I pray she sheds some light tomorrow. One test is New Choice and the other is Dollar General One Step Pregnancy Test. If you find anything or know anything about the sensitivity on those brands please inform.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - hehe, yeah whatever happens in the TWW it's going to be a bit nutso, so might as well occupy yourself with a project!


Aleeah - Yes it was good to tell people, a little odd - so you've told folk now? RE: sexy dreams - that's a shame. You'd think we could all at least get batman in our dreams. hahaha! Well, i was having it off with everyone, most embarrassing when DF asked what was happening. 

Brighteyez - Yes i'm sticking with the excuse that it's pregnancy hormones and i'm not to blame. hehe. Hope your docs visit goes ok tomorrow! Get an answer one way or another! x

Lindsay - Well done for making it to a late night though! I was invited to a party on sat and feel like such a loser for not wanting to go. Ugh, can we do pj's and tv-dinner again please?


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny-I'm hoping it's new pregnancy hormones, tomorrow will answer all. LOL and no you're not to blame:haha:. Will be on here right after visit tomorrow with update.:winkwink:


----------



## Literati_Love

I love how tired and lazy we all are now that we're pregnant! All I want is to stay in alllll the time too. And our house is a mess because I am too exhausted to lift a finger. DH helps a bit, but his standard of clean is a lot lower than mine. :haha: 

Linny - sorry about your nightmare! I hope I miss that symptom as I only get a nightmare about once a year normally. But I have definitely been having sexy dreams! :haha: I find it odd, because during the day that's the last place my mind goes! Haha

Also, I am undecided about getting a Doppler. I fear it may trigger an obsession, and I know I'll get to hear the hb at every dr appt.

Crys - I haven't had any spotting since the initial incident, but I know it could be back at any time. 

Bright- that is so weird about your tests. Hopefully your dr helps. 

Aleeah - haha, don't worry, I'll survive not finding out your baby's gender. What is your prediction for my baby?? I definitely want to find out! Sorry to hear you are still so tired! I was hoping that would go away in the second tri. 

Lindsay - I am glad your prenatal class stimulated some nice conversation with your DH last night, but I know how it is to pay the price the next day!!! 

Blue - do you know when AF is due?


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! Sorry for not being on here much lately. After the second miscarriage I needed a bit of time out from Bnb. xxx

How is everyone? :flower:

I am on cycle day 32 since the miscarriage and haven't got many symptoms really. Just a few twinges in my uterus and also increased cm - which I don't normally have this late in my cycle so am hoping it's a good sign. No idea when or if I ovulated this cycle! I had some routine blood tests done on Monday, so will find out the results next week - may show a reason for my miscarriages - although the doctor said that they rarely find a cause. 

Aleeah - Glad you're back! I predict you are having a girl. :pink: xxx

LL - I've heard that some ladies start spotting around the time their AF would be due - maybe that's all it was for you? :hugs: It's great baby measures fine and that the doctor said all is well! :thumbup:xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - As I am nearly 10 weeks, this is definitely not around the time that AF would have been due. It would have been due a couple weeks ago, so I don't think that is the case. The cause of the spotting is a mystery.

I am surprised you still haven't had AF since the m/c, but then again it was not so long ago. Were you TTC this cycle or waiting until first AF? I am glad to hear you're getting some blood work done to rule anything out. Even if it's probably nothing, it's always best to get it checked. I hope you're doing okay and are going through the healing process emotionally. :hugs: How was your Christmas?


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - As I am nearly 10 weeks, this is definitely not around the time that AF would have been due. It would have been due a couple weeks ago, so I don't think that is the case. The cause of the spotting is a mystery.
> 
> I am surprised you still haven't had AF since the m/c, but then again it was not so long ago. Were you TTC this cycle or waiting until first AF? I am glad to hear you're getting some blood work done to rule anything out. Even if it's probably nothing, it's always best to get it checked. I hope you're doing okay and are going through the healing process emotionally. :hugs: How was your Christmas?

We TTC'd straight away after the bleeding stopped, BD'd every other day. We also did last time I miscarried but didn't conceive until after my first period since the miscarriage. 

Christmas was good thank you, but went too quick! New year was fun too - OH and I had a night out together just me and him. Did you have a nice Christmas and New Year's eve? Happy New Year! 

Has your spotting stopped now? Hope the scan has reassured you a little. :hugs: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

We had a lovely Christmas and New Year's Eve as well, but I agree that it went by way too quickly!!! 

I haven't had any more spotting yet. I am not exactly 'reassured' but slightly less panicky I guess haha.

I am looking forward to seeing if AF or a BFP will show for you!


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies. 

Bright - strange about tests hope doctors able to help shed some light !

I did read all the post and have caught up but as per usual the time I get down to the bottom I have forgotten who said what and what everyone said... still need more cod liver oil for the old brain.... haha. 

Lit- glad your starting to feel better.

Crys-i missed temping this month. Lol might go back to it next month

Teacup- nice to have you back. Have you tested to see if your neg or pos? Mind Aleeah got a surprise rainbow!!

Afm- Af due on the 20th... (according to ff) I dont know how many days post O I am... Maybe 2-3... not sure. Trying not to symptom spot. But its not working. Lol. Dont think I will test but if I do im sure I will share it with you ladies.

Xxx


----------



## slg76

brighteyez: both those tests would have the same sensitivity. Did the line on your fist test come up within the time limit? When you are so early on the concentration of your urine can make the difference between a positive and a negative test. Or, if you let that first test sit too long before you looked at it you could have had a false positive. So glad you have an apt. to get some answers.


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi ladies. I've been quiet but I'm reading along and keeping up with all of you.


----------



## bluestars

How are you doing Sara? Where are you in your cycle? 

I love you dp !! xxx


xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello SLG - I look at them within the length of time. I had my niece take on yesterday just to see if her test would come up positive with a faint line. She is 27 and already has 2 boys and she told me she only was on her AF for 3days. Her test came back negative within the time limit and then we waited 10 more minutes just to see if there was any change and ther was none, still negative:bfn:. I went and took another one the same test and within 3minutes it was a faint pink line like all the other test. So we waited 10mintues with mines an it still was positive:bfp:....it actually had gotten darker. So I am not sure what is going on but, I am glad I have my appointment today.


----------



## crysshae

I hope you get some definite answers today, bright.

Blue - DP??? The first thing that came to my mind was Dr. Pepper.


----------



## bluestars

:haha: Crys your soo funny. It was meant to be for display picture. hehe. 

xxx


----------



## bluestars

Stumbled across this article. Thought some of you girls might like to steal a swatch.

https://www.momtastic.com/pregnancy..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## crysshae

Lol! Oh! I thought you were telling Dr. Pepper you loved it today. :shrug: :haha: :dohh:

Good article.


----------



## Aleeah

You ladies crack me up!! I knew DP was something to do with SLG's gorgeous photo but couldn't think with it stood for at all... saying that I couldn't remember my own name on a work related call earlier, I went on mute and pretended I couldn't get it off mute!!! Is this what they call baby brain? Because it's embarrassing!

*Sara* - I love seeing you posting again, and your profile pic is so cute. How are you doing? :flower:xx

*Brighteyez* - I'm so excited for you, really hoping this is your glorious and amazing rainbow baby... hurry and up and tell us :happydance:xxxxx

*Lindsay* - Thalassemia Alpha is a mutation of genetics, so something in my chromosomes. Sounds more morbid and frightening than it is I think, basic effect is my red blood cells are shaped slightly differently than they should be. And this causes anemia much more easily. I'm anemic now but I'm on iron for it but my body isn't absorbing the iron as the doctors would like because of the weird shaped blood cells (I'm not a doctor so this is ALL my interpretation of what they've said!!). I'm still fit and healthy and if things continue there should be no issues but they'll keep checking my bloods and worse case scenario is I'd need a blood transfusion but that's so unlikely it's not worth thinking about. I was more concerned I'd pass it to the baby but OH has to be a carrier too and he isn't, so that's low risk too.

I'm so impressed you're having prenatal classes :thumbup:, I've done a little bit of research (I can't remember if I told you all but we bought a new house and looking to move soon) and there's classes going, it's just about getting the motivation to go to one! I'm so lazy!:blush:

*Linny* - We told close friends and family over Christmas. They were very shocked I waited until 16 weeks to say anything but even then DH bullied me into saying something, I was happy keeping it as our little secret but would have had a tough job explaining when a baby dropped out of me! I still haven't said anything at work, I really should but don't know how to bring the subject up for some reason.

I love that you turn into a man eater in your dreams! See that's how dreams should be, experience things we wouldn't in real life. Now if someone could please push batman my way I'd be a happy camper! I'm considering getting DH a batman mask for his birthday... but not sure he'd see it as a present for HIM!:haha:

*LL* - I'm so glad your spotting hasn't returned, I hope you're settling into being a pregnant mama a bit more now? You know what they say, rest as much as you can whilst your pregnant because in 8 months time they'll be no rest at all! :happydance: xx

And with regards to your prediction... I'm just not sure yet. I think I'll wait a few more weeks before I commit to blue or pink :wacko: xxx

*Teacup* - So lovely to have you back. I understand the need to take time out after a m/c. I'm just glad you're well and back. It's good you're having tests to find out about the miscarriages, I certainly felt better knowing one way or anyother. Fingers and toes that rainbow is just over the horizon :hugs: xxx

*Blue* - Totally get trying not to symptom spot, good luck with that, let me know if you find the winning formula, I'm surprised I'm still employed the amount of 'researching' I did on my symptoms, it led back to everything though, I'm pregnant, I'm not pregnant, I'm a man. :wacko:

Great article by the way, thank you, I'm having a bit of a tough day and it's helped me like you wouldn't believe. Thank you so much lovely :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - thanks for that article. 

Sara - I'm glad you've been popping it in a bit more. 

Aleeah - congratulations on buying a house! How exciting! I totally hear you on not wanting to tell anyone at work yet. It feels incredibly awkward. I do hope you feel comfortable telling soon, though. When is your next scan again??? 

AFM - I am feeling very stressed about work lately so I have spent a good portion of the morning dreaming about mat leave. It is the only thing keeping me going.

Bright - I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I'm impressed you're even trying not to symptom spot! The tww really needs to have some exciting hobbies to go with it! Thanks for posting the article, poor lady having to endure loss AND ivf. But it had a lot of sane advice. X

Aleeah - lol to forgetting your name! At least you managed to mute your way out of it lol. Re: work - I told my boss under the pretext that I was having all these appts. And being late every morning. I did end up doing it really weirdly because of nerves though, asked for a 5 min meeting, he sits down and I say 'I am with child' - as though I'm from the 18th century. He just burst out laughing. It did weirdly make me more nervous telling him than family. Good luck with it! Haha, imaging your dh's face when he gets presented with a batman mask! :) x

Brighteyes- any news love? Fingers crossed for you!! X

Cryss - how's the temping going? X

Sara- how did you find those books love (if you've managed to look through them?) I haven't read the Julia indochovna one but did think of getting it after the rave reviews. x

Lit- no more spotting is a great sign! Hope you're feeling as confident as you ought to be! X

Afm - ugh, yet another mc dream last night. Horrid. I woke up feeling utterly dejected about it. God, let's catch a break and enjoy a little bit of pregnancy at least! Df encouraged (practically dragged) me swimming tonight. As much as I whined all the way there it has done me the world of good. Now fish and chips! X


----------



## crysshae

Lol Linny! I cracked up when I read how you told your boss. I hope your dreams become much more pleasant.

The temping is going. It's not perfect, but hopefully I'll be able to see the shift. I think I will.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Went to the doctors and had blood drawn and ultrasound because Dr. said my uterus felt slightly enlarged. Went to get sonogram and they would tell me anything I was there in the exam room for about 30minutes. I asked was everything ok she said you have to wait until your doctor gets the report and talk to you. I asked when will that be and she said probably not until Monday or Tuesday. I am just really frustrated, sad and confused. Dr. said she would say it's time for my AF but it doesn't look that way.:wacko::dohh::cry: Not to mention my ankles are swollen, pressure is 158/87 so now she wants me to on pressure pills. All I could think about was my lost and cried all the way home.:cry::sad2::sad2:


----------



## teacup

Blue - No I haven't tested yet. I was going to test tomorrow morning, but I don't have any sure symptoms yet... I'll see if I can wait until Sunday (but I bet I won't!) I _really_ want to be pregnant again! :( xx

Aleeah - Congratulations on your new house! How exciting! I hope the move etc goes smoothly. Do you have an inkling as to what gender you are expecting? :flower: xx

Linny - Haha! I liked your story of you telling your boss about your pregnancy! :haha: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Bright eyes- oh love! :hugs: that must be pure frustration, not being told the results, it seems like thats quite standard over there though so probably nothing to worry about. If it's an early pregnancy then they do a lot of hunting about checking there's nothing in the tubes, measuring the sac etc....I had this done, took ages. Hopefully you'll get in on Monday and get some lovely news. Meanwhile, do nice things for yourself, ice cream, funny movies and foot massages xx

Teacup - but symptoms are the very devil anyway! my boobs were never sorer than on my non-ov cycle. So, will you try tomorrow am? X

Cryss- hehe, I felt like a right numpty. Yeah i agree, the rules for temping always seemed a bit over-anal to me since I tend to wake up sporadically, but I did still see an obvious shift so I reckon you'll be fine! X


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - It is just can't stop thinking about it and stressing.:cry::sad2: Im sure it's not good for my pressure but it's on my mind. I just want my baby so bad. They gave me some information about my baby. There were no chromosome issues and at the time of death he measured exactly where he was supposed to be. I am so confused right now they told me that he measured less than what I was supposed to be and he is was deceased for a while. I thought I felt him move over the weekend before I had the procedure but thought I was just crazy and wanting something that couldn't be. But to hear this today really makes me think and feel like a failure as a mom like I let my baby boy down and didn't protect him. I wish I had went with my maternal instincts and made them check for his heartbeat again. Sorry for venting. I need to do exactly what you suggested ice cream...etc. I really appreciate your encouraging words :hugs:


----------



## slg76

oh, brighteyez, i'm sorry you are having such a rough day. Knowing that the technician knows what is going on but can't share the information is torture! I just don't know how I would handle that. Your followup tests sound promising. Remember that no news isn't bad news in this case, it's just that the tech isn't allowed to say anything. Hang in there. I know it will be a long weekend for you. 

Linny: :rofl: I wish I could have been a fly on the wall when you told your boss! I was really nervous to fess up at work when I had my daughter. I waited until all us managers were in a meeting and just announced to everybody. Felt like a huge weight off my shoulders once they all knew. 

LL: I'm so glad that your spotting has stopped. It does make sense to me that even an abdominal scan could cause spotting. Your uterus has loads of extra blood in it right now and everything is still settling in. All the poking around could cause a little blood to come loose. 

Congratulations on your house, Aleeah. What a fun time to buy a house; you can settle in and fix it up for the little one. 

Hi teacup. Good to see you!

ASF:
My doctor pepper pic :rofl: was from my birthday last year. I was giving Emily a high 5 for helping to make my cake. 
I feel so good for seeing my acupuncturist last week. I feel like I am trying to do something to help my situation. Plus, the treatment itself is very relaxing and leaves me feeling calm and centered. She also gave me some herbs to try to balance my hormones. After doing some research I found that I have most of the Chinese Medicine symptoms of hormone imbalance: cold feet, stiff lower back, and some more hormonal symptoms that you would expect. Everything my acupuncturist told me was confirmed in a book I just read! Apparently I am deficient in kidney yang. :shrug:
I am cleaning up my diet A LOT. No more refined sugar, very limited dairy, WAY more organic vegetables and meat. I'm a little embarrassed to admit that I've felt horrible the last few days and I think it's sugar withdrawal :shy: 
I really have enjoyed reading a few books on infertility. I liked "Inconceivable". It was a very easy read, in fact I read it in one day. Even more than that I liked "The Tao of Fertility". This is a look at infertility from a Traditional Chinese Medicine perspective. So much of the information made so much sense. The testimonials were amazing. And, it really seems like things I can do. If you are open to acupuncture/diet/exercise and the like for medical reasons then I highly recommend this book. 
Well, I've got to go wake up hubby and daughter. THey keep napping until early evening which means getting Emily to sleep at night is hard. Have a good evening (or morning, depending).


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that is hilarious how you told your boss!!! At least it resulted in laughter instead of a more awkward situation. 

Bright - I am so sorry about your terrible experience. That is just cruel to make you wait til Monday or Tuesday for the results. :hugs: and I am certain there is nothing you did to cause or 'not prevent' your m/c from happening. These things happen and it is absolutely awful, but it really isn't our fault. Hang in there. 

Sara - I am glad you think that Sounds logical that an external scan could cause spotting as well (I think it might have been the other thread that I said that). It feels better to hear someone else say it seems logical! I know Linny said it too! 
Those books sound really interesting and I am glad to hear you are trying some things to help with your hormonal imbalance!! 

Teacup - I, too, really hope you are pregnant!! You deserve it. Good luck holding off testing.

Crys - I always temped at different times and could still see a clear trend. That's all that matters, really.


----------



## Linnypops

Bright eyes- we've all been where you are at some stage but trust me, it is not your fault. It's not just chromosomal abnormalities, it's also heart defects,placental issues, the list is endless (but fortunately not likely to repeat!) none of which any of us have control over. If you could have found the problem and fixed it with your own hands - you would have! And, unfortunately even if you had asked them to check again, they could not have changed the outcome. You did everything you were able and that makes you 100% the best mother you could be. And vent all you need to! That's what this board is for! Xx

Sara- really glad to hear the acupunctures working! I was going to try it before bfp. The tao of fertility book sounds really good. Yeah according to the randine Lewis book I had kidney yang and spleen qi deficiency. I changed my diet etc and did notice I had much more energy...it took a whole to kick in though.. Re cutting out sugar, it really is hard at first! I feel for you. But well worth it. xx

Lit- you're sounding way more positive / yourself again which is great. X

Afm- no more bad dreams last night! Hurray. Df discovered this morning that if he puts the Doppler to his throat and hums he can do a really good impression of 'star spangled banner' Jimi Hendrix style..... So, double use! X


----------



## bluestars

Haha linny !! Too funny. 

Managing well in the tww! Thinking about if im feeling anything or not though but nit testing or anything. However im still really early on in the tww. :( . Roll on the 20th xxx

Bright- I know how you feel sometime I think I sjoulf have got them to check the heartbeat again. Hope you feel a little bit brighter today! How far along where you? 

Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - Thanks:hugs:, I was 14weeks. I just wish I would have sometimes and that I could protect him.:cry: I was upset this morning but hubby talked to me and made me feel better. He said we will have another baby, he really tries to make me feel better.


----------



## bluestars

Did you name him? I know its soo difficult. It will take time for things to get to any sort of normal. Its been nearly a year for me and im just beginning to feel like me again. 

Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - Yes we named him Kyle!:angel: My oldest son has a tattoo with his name and due date on his arm I hope things get better soon for me mentally. I pray we all have our rainbow babies soon.:hugs:


----------



## teacup

BFN this morning! :( Still waiting for AF... I bought some conception vitamins today, and am ordering some more opks. Hope AF arrives soon so I can get my rainbow baby bfp next cycle!!! I suppose it was a bit much to expect my body to conceive straight after the miscarriage but I read lots of positive stories of ladies managing it. Oh well! 

Bright - Sorry to hear all that you have gone through. :hugs: I'm sure you'll have your rainbow baby soon! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - sorry about the BFN. :( Some people do manage it, but remember there's only a 20% chance of conceiving each month, so there's nothing abnormal about taking a couple months! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Im sorry for your bfn. I hope this cycle is your cycle! Least its had a wee break month for things to settle down. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - Sorry about bfn but I agree with Blue - the next month will be way more regular, lining can get built up etc etc. x

Blue - Aye, roll on the 20th! :) I reckon it's never to early to symptom spot. x

Brighteyes - Glad your husband was able to cheer you up a bit, it'll take some time to feel ok though, i didn't realise you were 14 weeks -I am sorry to hear that. Now I understand what you mean about double checking the heartbeat....We put so much trust in our physicians, but we sort of have to - it would be awful to think they could miss something so vital!

Afm - Last night fell asleep at 9pm, pathetic. i was all revved up to watch a movie and everything. So, in a bid to make life more exciting I juiced a pineapple and mango this morning (amazing!) and made pancakes with different fillings. DF = speechless.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Teacup - Sorry about bfn but I agree with Blue - the next month will be way more regular, lining can get built up etc etc. x
> 
> Blue - Aye, roll on the 20th! :) I reckon it's never to early to symptom spot. x
> 
> Brighteyes - Glad your husband was able to cheer you up a bit, it'll take some time to feel ok though, i didn't realise you were 14 weeks -I am sorry to hear that. Now I understand what you mean about double checking the heartbeat....We put so much trust in our physicians, but we sort of have to - it would be awful to think they could miss something so vital!
> 
> Afm - Last night fell asleep at 9pm, pathetic. i was all revved up to watch a movie and everything. So, in a bid to make life more exciting I juiced a pineapple and mango this morning (amazing!) and made pancakes with different fillings. DF = speechless.

Linny - Thanks. Yes I should have, I thought I felt him moving a couple of times over the weekend before D&E but didn't say anything because I just thought my mind was messing with me because we wanted this pregnancy so bad. I don't know what to think anymore, I am just hurt and so confused.


----------



## bluestars

Something not right when you get excited about having cramps at 5-6 dpo !! Excited about pain!!!!! Whats wrong with us! Lol (me) :blush:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - good for you and your cooking extravaganza this morning! I can't imagine having that much energy! I guess going to bed at 9 served you well. :) 

Bright - that sounds very haunting to think about. :hugs: 

AFM - my friend was telling me about someone who's pregnant and due in August and I just wanted to blurt out that I was too! That's been the first time I've felt excited to tell aNyone so I appreciated it. She knows about the m/c and asked how I was doing, so I really wanted to tell her the good news. We are actually telling my family this evening which I don't feel very prepared for at all, but after that conversation today I actually do feel like it might be fun telling my fam.


----------



## Aleeah

*LL* - I totally agree with maternity leave being light at the end of the tunnel. Unfortuantely sat down with hubby at the weekend to go over finances etc and it looks like I won't be off for as long as I'd hoped, just doesn't make financial sense to us at the moment. So hoping if I ever get to number 2 or 3 I'll be able to take longer off then.

I'm so glad you're relaxing more into things now, how did telling the family go, or have you not done that yet?

My scan is on Thursday this week xx

*Linny* - Love the way you announced your pregnancy to your boss! At least it made him laugh!!:haha: I think my boss will have guessed already, especially when I had weekly scans for 7 weeks... !:wacko: Impressed you've been swimming, the closest I've got to water or exercise or anything in fact is feeling like a beached whale!!:blush::haha:

I love your hubby is putting the doppler to such good use!!:thumbup: My poor cat is still afraid of it after I tried it out on her :blush:... we did joke we could try putting a nappy on her to see how to get one on. Poor cat, it's no wonder she keeps trying to break out!! :haha:

Oh and I love pancakes, can you come make me some please..!? :flower:xx

*Crysshae* - Glad to see you're still temping, takes a bit of getting used to as in remembering to but at least shows you where you are.

Do you think you've already ovulated or not? And are you managing to get the pesky cat from waking you up at a silly hour? xx

*BrightEyez *- I'm so sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how hard it is to lose a baby when it's been with you that long and what a beautiful name :hugs:. I made them double check with all my losses and all had no heartbeat, they did chromosome checks etc on the last loss (which was twins) and again there was no reason, they literally just stopped, with no explanation, the placenta etc looked fine according to the report. It didn't make me feel any better, or reassured for the next pregnancy but sometimes you just don't get answers. It's horrible to live with, so I feel your pain. Just don't give up, you want a baby, keep trying, it will happen, you don't know it might already have happened, you'll have that wriggly baby inside you in no time at all. 

I wish I could give you a hug :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:xxx

*Teacup* - I'm so sorry for the BFN but at least you'll know your lining should be thick enough for you to fall pregnant next cycle. I fell straight after m/c almost everytime and my concern was always will my body be ready? Even with having weekly scans the anxiety initially about falling pregnant so fast was terrible, I couldn't stop thinking the lining just wouldn't hold the pregnancy, so try and look at the positive side of it. This could be the start of your new baby cycle :happydance: xxx

*Sara* - The books you've suggested sound really interesting, I might give them a read too. It's always good to be in tune with your body. I'd be scared to read what it'd tell me about my eating habits etc though... I've never been very healthy but have good genes so don't put weight on very easily, I can see that changing now though and am wanting to cut out the bad stuff as don't want it to go to baby. So have started eating much more fruit etc and it's ok actually, not sure why I didn't eat more of it before now.

And I bet we've all been there with sugar withdrawal... I'm ashamed to admit this but I used to have 6 spoons of sugar in my tea. I managed to get it down to a slightly more respectful 3 spoons at one point and then with my pregnancy in April last year something switched and I now only have half a spoon if I remember, otherwise no sugar at all. It's a huge turnaround and hubby is amazed but the withdrawal was hard to start with, hang in there you'll be over the worst of it before you know it.:thumbup:

*Blue* - I'm waiting impatiently with you for your time to test! Blue's Testing Countdown begins...! And hey you probably didn't know this but I had tears of happiness when I got cramps an days 5-6 dpo with the twin pregnancy, hubby thought it was a positive pregnancy test and then looked at me like I was crazy when I said it was just cramps but that's a good sign! We've all there with you, come on baby :baby:, implant in mummy, somewhere safe xxx

*AFM* - Had a hard morning. One of my friends is expecting a baby with his wife, due the same time as me. They had their 20 week scan on Friday and their baby has a life threatening birth defect called congential diaphragmatic hernia, with a 50-60% chance of survival once born. I've been very upset for them, life is so hard and cruel sometimes. Everyone was over the moon for them and now this. I wanted to invite them to stay over a while with us (they don't live near us) so they could have a break but hubby thinks I'm being insensitive as even if I don't mention my pregnancy, you can now see a bump. It's horrible, I wish I could take their pain away :cry: xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - I have no idea how i'd be feeling in your shoes - but - you trusted your physician and I think that's what any one of us would have done in the same circumstances. If it's any consolation at all - i'm sure no physician would go ahead with a procedure like that unless they were certain. I genuinely believe you did all you could but those terrible 'What if's' can be so haunting. :hugs: X

Blue - :haha: We're all :wacko: or have been at some point. :). Anyway - here's to early cramping! May it be followed by terrible heartburn and nausea :happydance:

LL - Believe me I was just as shocked as anyone :haha:! How are you doing? How did teling the family go? Really glad to hear you're feeling excited to let people know! Once it's out it's all the more real. X

Aleeah - Ugh, the maternity leave pay pain in the arse! The only way I figured we could do it for longer than about 6 months is to earn money working from home with my own little endeavours. How long do you think you can last for? 

Really sorry to hear about your freind. Those odds sound hideous.....I'm sure your freind wouldn't be offended by your bump, afterall she will also have her own? And the fact is that it might give her a good break. X

Afm - I'm experiencing a bit of breathlessness the last few days - which i think coincides with greater blood volume??


----------



## bluestars

Haha love how you are all wishing it to continue! I'm in great company here. No cramping at all today. But I have starts a serious help kick! Emptied out the shit from my fridge and replaced with yummy heathy food and more exercise. I'm not feeling pregnant this month. No excess tiredness or anything. And because I didn't temp I now don't know when I ovulated to know how many days PO I am... So I'm going back to temping next month. Lol I hate this not knowing. I could be 7dpo I could be 6 or I could be 5... All I know is AF is due on the 20th.

Aleeah- I'm sorry for your Friends. It's soo hard to watch other people go through hard time. It's a nice thought to invite them round but I'm with Hubbie. If they found out your pregnant they may not take a liking to you guys. Only for the reason of a healthy pregnancy. Which is weird I know... I hope you change your mind and find out the sex. 

I think once you have baby you will take more mat leave than your expecting lol always happens. 

Linny- I hope the breathlessness passes! It's not nice. Are you beginning to show? 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - yeah - I can see how not temping and stuff can reduce stress, but tbh I don't reckon i'd be any good at the not-knowing route either! Might as well symptom spot over a nice graph! :coffee:

Not showing yet, well i look sort of like i am but it is genuinely all fat i put on in the first tri :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Haha it might be bloating. 

I'm going back to temping next month. I miss my graphs I hate not knowing what's going on and what do I am!! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

:hugs:Thank you ladies for all the wonderful kind and encouraging words. I have some results today, I called the doctor and she said my BHCG level was great. It was just 8 on Friday and it is probably 0 today. I took a test today and it still said positive, so I don't know what to thing. She said the sono showed little old blood inside the uterus and she wanted to repeat the sono after my next true peroid. I guess with all that I am not pregnant this time.:nope::cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - Oh I am sorry if it's not a new pregnancy! But, if it isn't then I hope maybe you caught this egg? your temps look like they've gone right up!? x

Blue - yay! selfishly I love graph stalking. :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Lol! You are in good company. Cramps that early DPO can be the best! I'm with you. Not temping would most likely drive me crazy too. 

Aleeah - I'm so sorry about your friend. Are they going to be seeing a specialist? There are places that will deliver the baby in a pediatric hospital so they can start treatment for the baby immediately. 

I think I probably ovulated yesterday. DH's allergies have been a mess though, so no DTD for 4 days! :dohh: O-3 is still in with a chance, so I'll probably still be TWW crazy. 

Bright - I'm so sorry. Your chart looks like maybe you ovulated not too long ago though...so maybe you have caught it, and you're just not far enough along yet. If not, the next cycle will be all new!

Linny - Lol. That's usually just bloat...not really fat. Increased blood volume will definitely cause breathlessness. Take it easy.

LL - I'm glad you're beginning to feel excited about telling people!


----------



## bluestars

Bright have you tested again ?

Crys if been reading loads of articles that say 2-3 days before ovulation is best for ttc as it makes sure there's sperm up there waiting ! So your definitely in with a chance! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. I HATE HATE HATE comparing this, but it was O-3 for my last miscarriage.... because he had some issue that time too. Lol. But at least I know I could get pregnant.


----------



## bluestars

Well I have my fingers for you!! Xxx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah - Sorry to hear about your friend's bad news. :( That must be heartbreaking for them. xx

Blue - Good luck this cycle! I know what you mean about feeling lost when you don't know your dpo! xx

AFM - Still no sign of AF and I'm on cycle day 36! I have no idea when I ovulated as I ran out of opks on cd 21. :shrug: I haven't had any period cramps or anything yet.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - That is really too bad you won't be able to take as long of a mat leave as you'd hoped. How long do you think you will take now? I certainly hope you can take longer for your 2nd.

I know personally I will be taking my full year of mat leave no matter what. I absolutely hate working and can't imagine taking less time off. I would rather have to move out of our house and live in a box than go back to work early. :haha: We are hoping dh will get a better job before I go on mat leave so we will survive okay. At the moment I'm not sure how we'd make ends meet some months. :wacko:

That is absolutely horrible for your poor friends. The thought of it makes me sick, because I think we'd all like to think we're "safe" if we make it past the first trimester. I do hope their baby survives, or maybe even it was misdiagnosed and the baby will be healthy after all.

Linny - Yes, it's probably from greater blood volume and also your organs are already getting a bit squished I'd imagine. Do you think you'll be able to do some side work so you can stay home for more than 6 months? I think that's a nice alternative. 

About your "fat," I agree it's probably a lot of bloat. I am so bloated every single day that by the end of the night I look 5 months pregnant. Some days I wake up somewhat flat which gives me hope, but other days (like today) I wake up also looking 5 months pregnant! It's awful. So I've mostly been wearing maternity jeans already simply because it's more comfortable. Also...I discovered this weekend that although I am not "showing" I have thickened in my abdomen. I now just look like a box, even when I'm not particularly bloated. It's very slight and most people wouldn't notice, but I certainly feel very fat when I wear a form-fitting shirt. :wacko: I don't think it is fat though...my uterus is the size of a large grapefruit already so it's bound to be pushing things up a bit even if there's no definitive bump!

Blue - That is understandable going back to temping next month. For me, I need to know EVERYTHING I possibly can. It would drive me crazy not knowing as well! But maybe you will get your BFP and won't have to temp at all! 

Bright - So sorry you're not pregnant again. :hugs: At least they're taking proper care of you and checking things out. 

Crys - Good luck this month!

AFM - Telling my family was not that fun yesterday. We gave my dad an envelope with the ultrasound pics inside, and he did seem genuinely happy for a moment and exclaimed, "Really!? Nice!" (which is enthusiastic for him) but after that he got really quiet and seemed uncomfortable talking about the pregnancy. I couldn't help but feel he didn't want to bother getting excited in case something happened again...which definitely feels bad but is understandable. :nope:

Then telling my sister and her husband over skype was even worse. We hadn't figured out how to bring it up, so I tried to just slip something into the conversation about buying baby clothes and the reaction was just silence and us all staring at each other for a few moments. Then my wonderful dh (note the sarcasm), said to me, "And you think *I'm* awkward" which made me terribly embarrassed. I burst out crying and ran out of the room. They did eventually coax me back, but the moment was ruined. It felt so flat as they expressed their congratulations. I just wanted to hide in a corner somewhere. I think they are excited, though, it just wasn't a good reaction at all. :dohh: Now I am dreading telling anyone else because it's so awkward. 

I also cried on my mom's shoulder later on because she said, "What's really upsetting you is that *you* can't seem to get excited about this pregnancy, isn't it?" She was very right. :cry:


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - yes I tested this morning and got a positive.


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> AFM - Telling my family was not that fun yesterday. We gave my dad an envelope with the ultrasound pics inside, and he did seem genuinely happy for a moment and exclaimed, "Really!? Nice!" (which is enthusiastic for him) but after that he got really quiet and seemed uncomfortable talking about the pregnancy. I couldn't help but feel he didn't want to bother getting excited in case something happened again...which definitely feels bad but is understandable. :nope:
> 
> Then telling my sister and her husband over skype was even worse. We hadn't figured out how to bring it up, so I tried to just slip something into the conversation about buying baby clothes and the reaction was just silence and us all staring at each other for a few moments. Then my wonderful dh (note the sarcasm), said to me, "And you think *I'm* awkward" which made me terribly embarrassed. I burst out crying and ran out of the room. They did eventually coax me back, but the moment was ruined. It felt so flat as they expressed their congratulations. I just wanted to hide in a corner somewhere. I think they are excited, though, it just wasn't a good reaction at all. :dohh: Now I am dreading telling anyone else because it's so awkward.
> 
> I also cried on my mom's shoulder later on because she said, "What's really upsetting you is that *you* can't seem to get excited about this pregnancy, isn't it?" She was very right. :cry:

Sorry to hear things didn't go as you hoped telling family. :hugs: You _should_ get excited about this pregnancy though! If you are really worried about having another miscarriage then get an early scan (I think they're about £50) to put your mind at ease. :flower: xx


----------



## bluestars

Did you say that you had bloods taken bright eyes? (My memory is terrible) xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - reckon I can do the side work, I've been given some nice book cover commissions on the side recently so am thinking i could put together a portfolio for those things and try to get more work in like that. Perfect work from home stuff. I totally agree, and my friends all said it too - a year off is what you want!! I already work 4 days so hopefully I can cut back to 3 when I go back. 

Re: telling your family. :hugs: sorry it didn't go as planned, but I reckon your mum is a heck of a wise lady. I'm sure it will get easier as you get more used to the fact that this is your rainbow x

Teacup - how frustrating, I take it you don't temp etc? I hope something shows up soon! X


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - yes I had a blood test on Friday and I was at 8 and the doctors said I should be at 0 today.


----------



## bluestars

Maybe leave it another few days and test again. If it positive again go back to docs and ask for another blood test xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - ok thank you, will do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I already had an ultrasound last week, so I won't get another til 20 weeks. I know I'm out of the highest risk part, but the anxiety is always there still.

Bright - I agree with Blue's advice!

Linny - That would be really nice to cut back to 3 days/week when you go back! And sounds like you have a very promising start to doing some work from home. I am hoping to also reduce my hours when I go back, but there's also the matter of life being expensive and us still having a lot of student debt to pay off. I'm not 100% sure if I should cut back to part-time after the first, or if I should suck it up and work full-time to pay down debt until baby #2. It's a hard choice! But if I did cut down, I'd probably just cut down to 4 days/week. After Baby #2 I would definitely love just 3 days/week!

Yes, I'm really hoping it gets a lot easier after hearing the heartbeat on the 27th. Maybe that will make it sink in a bit better. How are you doing lately? Has your anxiety dissipated with being in the 2nd trimester?


----------



## slg76

LL; I'm so sorry that your announcement wasn't fun. It does sound like your mom is right. Mom's always know, don't they?

Bright; hmmmm, you shouldn't be getting a positive hpt if your level was 8 on friday. I know that sometimes the hpts that say they pick up on 20 mui often can pick up on 10ish. I recently found out that some hormonal imbalances can give false positive hpts. I had a positive hpt but negative blood test and it turned out that my FSH/LH were really high. Probably not the case for you but it's possible. Your LH could be high if you are ovulating.


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, lots to catch up on from the last few days!

Aleeah, congrats on the new house! When do you move? That's very exciting :) Yep, I thought the prenatal classes were pretty important for me... I'm the kind of person who needs lots of information and to know what to expect and I'm already quite happy with our choice (well, in reality it was my choice, hubby's only going because I said he has to, lol).

I'm very sorry to hear about your friend. You're right, life can be very hard sometimes. I hope she can get appropriate medical care for her little one! My aunt had a baby with that, and she ended up terminating the pregnancy as she was told (in her case, my understanding is that the hernia can be more or less severe) that the baby would not survive after birth. 

Linny, what a way to tell your boss :rofl: Your pancakes sound very yummy! You need to come over to my house and make breakfast some day ;) Re. the breathlessness, I was told it's a combination of hormones (progesterone makes you breathe more apparently) and less space for your lungs. I am certainly getting winded more quickly these days too.

Crys, I'm sure you'll be able to see the temp shift even if the temping isn't "perfect". I always just took my temp when I woke up and I could always see the shift. I've got my fingers crossed for you this month! 

Teacup, sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: but at least you'll have a nice fresh start next cycle :)

Slg, sounds like you've been doing a lot of research! Good for you making all those changes, it's not easy. Hubby and I have been gradually making similar dietary changes over the last couple years and I think it's made a big difference for both of us in terms of overall health. 

Bright, so sorry to hear that it wasn't a new pregnancy. Sending some big hugs your way :hugs: At least if this is not your month, you'll have a nice fresh start with a new cycle next month.

Blue, I think cramps at 5 - 6 dpo are definitely something to be happy about :) I've got everything crossed for you this month! I'm also glad to hear that if this isn't your month, you are going to go back to temping next month - I love chart stalking!

LL, I'm sorry to hear that it didn't go as well as you'd hoped when you told your family :hugs: I bet your mom is right (they always seem to be!). I have noticed though, that the people who knew about my m/c were more reserved in their excitement for me this time. And my dad was much the same way as yours was... didn't say much when I first told him, but as time as gone by he has gotten more and more excited.

I think every time you hear the heartbeat and see your baby, it will sink in a little more and you will allow yourself to get more excited :hugs:

As for me, I had my 2 hour glucose tolerance test on sunday and checked the results this morning and my blood sugars were all in the normal range so it looks like no gestational diabetes which I am very happy about! The only think out of range was my iron levels, so they'll probably put me on supplements at my next appointment. I have my next growth scan on Friday so looking forward to seeing the little guy again :)


----------



## bluestars

Linds woohoo for passing blood glucose test hehe. I think a lot of woman become anaemic during pregnancy. I know I did the last time. But thats easily sorted. Can wait to hear the updated from your growth scan!!

Sara-where are you now in your cycle ? 

Lit - your family are.maybe just worried. They will become more excited. I can remember when I feel pregnant the first time I had to tell the family and I was terrified. I thought my mum was going to be angry (we arent married yet...we where planning our wedding which was going to be last winter) but she took it fine and so did my dad! My mum wasnt excited until she came to one of my scans with me and seen the heartbeats then she burts out crying. 


Afm- I feel soo lazy today! Im still lying in bed and its 10 past 10... really cannot be bothered getting up haha. I was uncomfortable in my lower back and front last night ... I was thinking weither I felt every month or not. I think I might and just always say awk al remember this next month... and I dont remember. It's away today though so its not an implantation cramp. Im pretty sure the last time I feel pregnant I was sore for days. 

Teacup how are you? 

Crys hows your cycle going ?

Bright- have you peed on a stick again? Are the lines getting lighter or darker? 

How is everyone else ? 

:flower:


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yeah, hopefully it'll all work out somehow with work! Do you have anything you could do to bring in a side living? My freind saw her mat leave as a way to finally start up her own business accounting.

Glad to hear you'll get to hear hb on 27th! You'll be moving into the second tri then!!! :hugs: I wouldn't say my anxiety is altogether gone, i'm relieved to be out of that awful awful trimester but i've been on high alert for so many months now that it's quite hard to relax completely. I think I will feel *much* better when I start to feel some movement. X

Lindsay - Great news about the GD result! Sorry to hear about iron results, good to know they'll be supplementing them though! I haven't really bothered much about iron - I have a ridiculous vitamin routine which DF is very sardonic about, so I guess it just got missed off my radar but I just looked it up on baby center -

'Iron is important because we need it to make haemoglobin, which helps our red blood cells to store and carry oxygen around our bodies. '

Maybe it contributes to the feeling of breathlessness along with the other factors??

Blue - God I wish I was still in bed! hahah. Well, you must be needing a bit of a lie in. I'm feeling excited about your symptoms....trust it to be the month you don't chart that you get your bfp! :) x

Brighteyes - any change with the tests today love? x

Cryss - Yes at least you know the wee men can stay alive for quite a while! :) I heard something about that being able to influence the gender once (probably a load of codswallop but fun fact anyway!). Hope to see good news from you in another 10 days?? :)

Afm - All good. Day dreaming about sorting out my step sons room so it can be combined nursery/bedroom. We still haven't told DSS and don't know how he will take it. He's 7 and an only child so he might be really excited, or might feel like it's competition and taking over his room etc. Might be a while before we get the chance too as there is an issue with contact atm, been going on for months, back in court. Nightmare. I hope he gets to see us and find out before he literally turns up to a baby brother/sister and us married. That'd be a bit much for any child! x


----------



## brighteyez73

SLG - That's a thought. I will ask doctor about that. I took another test this morning and positive again. I also tood and opk and it was negative. Thanks for info, calling doctor now to see if she can rule out some things.


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - they are a little darker but if I was 8 on Friday maybe I should wait a couple more days where I may be at 20+. But I have been testing every morning.


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - that is very strange, they should obviously be getting lighter. Hopefully your doc can rule out anything left over..I hate the terms they use for that, i'm not sure how else to put it....you said your US showed you were clear right? If that's the case then perhaps it is a very recent new pregnancy? x


----------



## crysshae

Bright - I hope the doctor can help you get some answers.

Blue - It's very possible you could've been sore for days last time because there were two implanting at the same time. If you were pregnant with only one, it might not be as prevalent. It would be great if the month you gave up charting and trying hard, it all worked out for that BFP!

Linny - Good luck with the room and telling your stepson. I hope everything works out well for visits. 

Lindsay - Glad you don't have GD. Anemia is quite normal in pregnancy. I actually only had it with my first though. 

LL - I'm sorry your announcement didn't go as well as it could have. They are probably feeling reserved after the miscarriage since they love and worry about you. I hope you can find some excitement and joy out of your pregnancy very soon. 

Tea - If you hadn't ovulated by CD21, do you think you might still have a chance? It's only been 16 days since then, and if you ovulated a few days later....? Did you notice any signs of O once you ran out of OPKs?

Slg - I hope you're doing well. Are you going to have more testing done as you go through acupuncture and such?

Me - Pretty sure I'm 2 dpo by my temps. If I'd had more CM this month, I would feel more certain. I don't think I was drinking enough water, and I didn't remember to check "thoroughly". Lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - She said that it was old blood in the uterus. I am sure what is going on. I will upload test pictures when I get home. I am still planning AF this week just in case. She was scheduled for today so we will see. I has a positive OPK on Jan 5th and 6th and I am usually due AF a week afterwards so we will see. I do test everyday. So waiting to see if AF comes this week or next. I have no PMS signs at all so i will see. Co-worker told me my skin looks awfully clear and bright, she asked what was I using, I laughed and said water which is true. So I don't if that's a sign or not


----------



## ExpectingTC

My first AF post D&C was 30 days on the dot and the second was 34 days. My doctor said it'd take 2 cycles for my body to reset for us to start trying again. I used an OPK this week and it was CD 14 - meaning I'm back on my 28 day cycle.


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - I didn't realise blood could keep the hcg levels high....If the tests keep staying positive will your doctor get you in to check the blood levels again? Skin changes always seem to signal pregnancy for me, I do hope it's the same for you! Anyway, it's nice to have clear skin! x

Hi Expecting, welcome here. Sorry to hear about your mc, hopefully you'll catch the egg this month! x


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - yes she said if I am still getting positives by Thursday she wants me to come and do another blood test on Friday. And yes clear skin is always wonderful rather it's pregnancy or not.


----------



## slg76

good morning, blue (and all you other ladies). I've been having lazy mornings lately too. My DD who is only 3 has been sleeping until about 9 which is amazing!

I am still waiting to ovulate for my first cycle after my mc. I think it's been 11 weeks now. Yikes! My doctor was pretty confused by my blood work this month and said she's not exactly sure what is going on. Leave it to my crazy body :wacko: She asked me to come back in the beginning of Feb. to see if the lab work looks any different. 

sending a little dust to everyone this morning :)
:dust:


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Tea - If you hadn't ovulated by CD21, do you think you might still have a chance? It's only been 16 days since then, and if you ovulated a few days later....? Did you notice any signs of O once you ran out of OPKs?

I wonder if I might still have a chance. I have kept a record of any symptoms all cycle, here they are: 

cd 10 Wednesday 18th Dec - BD
cd 11 Thursday 19th Dec - nothing
cd 12 Fri 20th Dec - nothing
cd 13 Sat 21st Dec - BD
cd 14 Sun 22nd Dec - BD neg opk
cd 15 Mon 23rd Dec - neg opk
cd 16 Tues 24th Dec - neg opk
cd 17 Wed 25th Dec - BD neg opk
cd 18 Thurs 26th Dec - neg opk 
cd 19 Fri 27th Dec - neg opk
cd 20 Sat 28th Dec - neg opk
cd 21 Sun 29th Dec - BD neg opk
cd 22 Mon 30th Dec - ran out of opks. 
cd 23 Tues 31st Dec - BD
cd 24 Wed 1st Jan - feel slightly sick, slight twinges on left of uterus. 
cd 25 Thurs 2nd Jan - BD
*cd 26* Fri 3rd Jan - slight twinges in left of uterus. 
cd 27 Sat 4th Jan - Feel very tired. Increased cm. Tender boobs with pressure.
cd 28 Sun 5th Jan - very sad today/moody.
cd 29 Mon 6th Jan - increased cm. 
cd 30 Tues 7th Jan - increased cm. Boobs not tender. Metallic taste in mouth in the evening. Hungry.
cd 31 Wed 8th Jan - increased creamy cm. Skin looking very good which is unusual just before AF. Tender boobs (slightly). Hungry at night.
cd 32 Thurs 9th Jan - Very tired, found it hard to get up in the morning. increased cm, twinges in uterus every so often throughout day. Tender boobs. Very hungry.
cd 33 Fri 10th Jan - Strange hip pain and lower back pain too. Tender boobs. A little heart burn in eve.
cd 34 Sat 9th Jan - BFN in the morning. :( Very tender boobs. Increased cm.
cd 35 Sun 10th Jan - A few uterus twinges in the morning. Very tender boobs.
cd 36 Mon 11th Jan - (forgot to record symptoms).
cd 37 Tues 12th Jan - Twinge in uterus when I stood up quickly. Slight hip pain. Very tender boobs. 

So judging by that, I may have ovulated on cd 26 as I had slight twinges on the left? Which would make me 11dpo today. I still haven't got any sign of AF. I'll test again at the weekend if AF still hasn't arrived which would make me cycle day 41 on Saturday, and possibly 15dpo. 

I hope this is your cycle Crysshae! Good luck! :flower: xx


----------



## crysshae

Tea - I think you still have a chance, and your symptoms sound promising. I hope you get a BFP!

Sending baby dust right back to you, slg, and everyone else!


----------



## bluestars

Hi expectingtc- sorry for your loss. How have you been ? Hope you get your rainbow soon. 

Bright -hope it works itself out. 

Slg- oh lord thats a long cycle! Would she not refer you to the specialist see if they know whats going on? Thats great that your little one sleeps till nine haha! 

Teacup- sounds promising. Have you taken a p test? 
Xxxx


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Teacup- sounds promising. Have you taken a p test?
> Xxxx

I took one on Saturday cd 34, but not since then. If I ovulated on cd26 then I would have only been 8dpo on Saturday. But I don't really know when I ovulated! I think I'll wait until this Saturday before testing again. 

How is your cycle going Blue? :flower: xxx


----------



## bluestars

Nothi b really happening now. Just plodding along. Dont think its my month again. I dont have 'the feeling' xxx


----------



## slg76

tea: I don't see any reason that you wouldn't have a chance this cycle. Sounds like you can test soon. oooohh, fingers crossed. 

blue: yes, I am having one looooooong cycle. This actually is a fertility specialist that I'm seeing. I was doing fertility meds before I got pregnant and then she monitored my pregnancy/miscarriage. I see more of this doctor than I should :haha: Yep, my body is so confused that even the specialist can't figure it out. Leave it to me :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Im one for rare happenings xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup- you definitely have a chance! 

Blue - I hope your 'feeling' is wrong! 

Sara - sorry your body is not cooperating! I really hope your FSH goes back to normal soon. 

Linny- I don't plan on doing any work from home. We will just have to be extreme savers this year so that we'll have something to fall back on if a big expense comes up when I'm on mat leave. 

Lindsay - that is interesting that you noticed the same muted reactions from others who knew about your m/c. It makes sense, but doesn't seem fair. Surely our own excitement has been dampened enough for everyone. Hopefully everyone will increase in excitement soon. 

Crys - Thanks, you're right. 

AFM - I am having a particularly gaggy day today. The smells of people's food at work (and the coffee!) was making me feel very queasy. 

Tonight we are going to the Ballet...They are doing "Romeo and Juliet." DH won tickets on the radio and I'm looking forward to it as I've never been to a ballet. I'm just hoping I can stay awake! Hope you all have a good evening/day!


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - Fingers crossed it gives you a definitive answer on Friday. It must be frustrating having to keep waiting for these results to come back :hugs: x

Sara - Good to hear you won't have long to wait before you get back in and see what's happening! I hope there's some change for you before then though x


Tea- I reckon you're def in with a chance. Fingers crossed for you at the weekend! x


Blue - Well, I hope your bfp gut-instinct is skewed and you get those 2 lines! I can't remember if you said when you would test this month?

LL - enjoy the ballet! I've never been either but always fancied going to the nutcracker at xmas. Sorry to hear the quesiness is still with you - hopefully that'll tail off in a few weeks. Are you managing to stay the same weight? x

Afm - Things going well, got a lovely commission outside of work that I really wanted. It's so exciting to be putting my efforts into something I enjoy and taking my mind of the worry side of pregnancy finally. Hoping that time flies now!


----------



## bluestars

Hey yay ladies... How are we all today.

Not going to test until AF is due (if I can hold off). I don't want to jinx it! 

Had a dream I had a baby last night. It was supposed to be a bou but was dressed in girls clothes and looked girly! Haha. Also had 2 positive tests in my dream. Totally woke up wanting to test and actually believing it was real haha. 

How are you preggo ladies!?
Sara what have you been up to? How is DD?
Teacup- what you been up to?
Kim -how are you ? Are you back to trying yet ? 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Ok I have slight lower back pain. But im sure thats from my stupid old couch lol xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies, I had some spotting yesterday but it stopped. It was only there when I wiped. And today it was there again when I wiped, very lite pink. I hope this is AF coming or maybe implantation spotting. Either way bring it on I am ready.

Linny - I hate the waiting but if AF comes will have my answer. If not than I will be anticipating for Friday for the next 2days.


----------



## crysshae

LL - Have fun at the ballet. I've never been either. I have been to the opera and loved it. 

Blue - Yay for symptom spotting! :happydance: Does your couch usually cause you back pain???

Linny - Congratulations on the extra work and 15 weeks today! Time flies!

Bright - I hope you have answers either way soon. 

AFM - O confirmed. Officially in the TWW. My temp was probably higher than it should've been though as I woke up with my heart racing like I was startled or something. I must've been sleeping harder than usual when DH's alarm went off. Yay for a full night's sleep. I didn't have to get up and let the cat out. He was very well behaved. Hmm...Maybe that's why my temp was higher because I hadn't been in and out of bed 50 times and didn't have to worry about warming back up over and over.


----------



## bluestars

No not always. Woo for temp rise!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Then woohoo for back pain too! And your temp is a bit higher than it was this time last cycle....


----------



## bluestars

Do you think so? I have the back pain when im standing up as well. Still dont want to get my hopes up though :( I want to leave it at late as possible to test. Ive not got any other signs! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Yeah, I eat constantly to stave off nausea, so if anything I've probably gained weight. I feel lucky that I've had fairly mild "morning sickness" compared to so many women, but I've still been able to experience it for reassurance. But I'm definitely looking forward to not being repulsed by some of my favourite foods soon! Is your nausea 100% gone yet?

I'm glad things are going well and that you got a nice commission! Great job! 

Blue - Those dreams are a good sign! Most people say they get lots of vivid dreams in pregnancy. So far I don't at all (except the sexy dreams :blush:) but the MONTH before the cycle I got my BFP, I had all sorts of dreams about a positive pregnancy test and having a baby - something that I hadn't dreamt about in my entire TTC journey. So although that wasn't the same cycle I conceived, it did mean my baby was coming soon, and I hope it will mean the same for you! 

Crys - Yay for O being confirmed! You might be right about your temp being extra high because of your better night's sleep, but I'm sure the higher temp is still a good sign. :) 

AFM - The Ballet was just lovely last night! I definitely recommend going if you ever have the chance! It was nice for us since it was free! :happydance:

In today's news, I think I have the most infuriating co-workers in the entire world. We're having a crazy windstorm and the power went out around 10 this morning. Normally we're stuck in the office twiddling our thumbs for hours on end until it comes back, but this time my boss told us at 10:45 that we could all go home (or wherever) as long as we checked back at 1 pm and came back to work if the power was back.

So what was everyone's reactions? They all whined and complained that it was "too far" to drive home (I don't live in a huge city or anything...they all have max. 25 minute commutes). When I suggested they go to a RESTAURANT, coffee shop, or the stinkin MALL, they all whined and said they'd rather just stay at work. And do nothing. OMG! Maybe it was pregnancy hormones, but I was absolutely LIVID at them all! I am actually shaking with anger as I write this! ahahha. Because of their deplorable choice, what will end up happening is the power will come back earlier than 1 and they will all be forced to start working immediately, and I will have to come back to work earlier than I would have. We all could have had a nice 2.25 hour lunch break, but everyone would rather sit in a pitch-black office and do nothing instead. Wow. In case you're wondering, I still came home! To me, it's worth it to be out of work for just one second! I actually have a personality and a life and can find something to do if I find myself with an extra hour of free time!
</rant>!!! Sorry! I just had to get that out! ahha


----------



## bluestars

Lol what a bunch or wierdos I would opted for restaurant! Haha nice wee early lunch hehe xxx


----------



## Aleeah

:thumbup:*Blue* - I'm eagerly awaiting news on your BFP!! You know I NEVER dream of babies except when I'm pregnant and don't know it... it's a massive sign for me, the only one that's been consistent 100% of the time. I'm not trying to get your hopes up but mine are certainly up for you!! Sending tonnes and tonnes of baby dust your way, and if it were me I'd wait as long as possible before testing, you don't want to get a false negative :dust::dust::dust:xxxx

*LL*- Your co workers sound crazy :wacko:! I'm with you, I'd be home in a flash! Glad you got a bit of time back to yourself today xx

*Crysshae* - Yay for FF lines!!:dance: I think you're in with a chance this month, I'll keep everything crossed for you xx

*Teacup* - Your symptoms sound very promising and it's probably just that you've tested too early, maybe leave it a day or two (I know how hard that is) and test again, always recommend FRERs they've never let me down so far, so test with one of those in a couple of days. Really hope this is your rainbow [-o&lt;xx

*Lindsay* - So glad the GD test came back normal and how exciting you get to see the little man on Friday again, I'll look forward to seeing some new scan pics :thumbup: xx

*Linny* - I'm sure the DSS will love having a little brother or sister around and it's so cool when you start thinking nursery stuff! It's all so much fun!! :happydance:xx

*Bright* - I hope things become clearer for you soon, it's horrible being stuck in limbo, here's hoping you get a surprise rainbow BFP :hugs: xxx

*AFM* - Sorry, short post for me! Work is very busy again as you can tell from my shorter and less frequent posts. I can still feel little one moving but it's all still very faint and distant and I'm now so used to it I barely notice it. Have scan tomorrow, getting nervous but ready and prepared for anything that might come up.[-o&lt;

Oh and I move this weekend...!:wacko: xxx


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Do you think so? I have the back pain when im standing up as well. Still dont want to get my hopes up though :( I want to leave it at late as possible to test. Ive not got any other signs! Xxx

Yes, I do think so. I'm going to TRY to wait as late as possible to test too. We can band together! 

LL - Crazy people you work with! 

Aleeah - Yay for moving! DON'T YOU LIFT A THING!


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah you have a busy next few days!! Woow Looking forward to hearing of you scan update tomorrow and to hear how you are settling into your new home! The last time i had a dream like that it was my bfp month but i dont want to get my hopes up!! I want this soo bad and it would make my year!!

Crys, yes lets ban together. When if your AF due? 

I went to test today!! And I couldn't find ANY of my pregnancy tests!!! I swear i had about 50 in my cupboard !! need to order more which means I really wont be testing till the day AF is due!! I still have tightening at the lower back and sometimes front. Not really cramps so i dont know what it is... 

Praying for a miracle this month!!


----------



## crysshae

You are having some awesome symptoms! I pray it's your month!

My AF is due the 26th or 27th. I have no tests, and I'm trying not to let myself order any.


----------



## teacup

Still no AF... I was super emotional today and got a spot on my chin, so I'm sure she'll be here soon! I'm on cycle day 38 today! :wacko: It's getting silly now! Maybe my hCG took a while to go down after the last miscarriage? :shrug: 

Yay Blue and Crysshae! Sounds like you're both going to be getting your bfps soon! :happydance: xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I really hope this is your month!! I too, was stalking your chart and noticed your temps are a little higher than they were this time last month... hopefully that, along with your sore back, is a good sign ;)

Linny, yeah I was wondering the same about iron, that maybe it's contributing to my shortness of breath. My iron and hemoglobin were much higher earlier in this pregnancy. I hope things get sorted out with your DSS soon - I bet he'll be excited about being a big brother :) Congrats on the commission! What do you do for work?

Bright, any updates? Did you end up having a second blood test to see what your levels are doing? Hopefully you get an answer one way or the other very soon! It must be torture not knowing. 

Crys, yay for confirming ovulation! I've got my fingers crossed for you this month too :)

Slg, sorry to hear you're still waiting for your body to sort itself out, I hope you get some answers (and solutions) very soon as well!

Teacup, I agree, you're still in with a chance!! Fingers crossed ;)

LL, I have wondered if other people's muted reactions were due to the fact that I was not as excited when I told them. It will improve though, people are very excited for me now. I'm glad you enjoyed the ballet! I went to the nutcracker when I was a kid... I didn't really appreciate it at the time, but I think if I were to go to ballet now I would enjoy it a lot more. You do have some strange co-workers, lol

Aleeah, I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow!! I hope the move goes smoothly as well (and I hope you've hired some movers... no lifting boxes or furniture for you!)

AFM, still busy busy busy with work, I think the only think keeping me going at the moment is the fact that I only have about 10 more weeks left! Baby seems to have found my bladder now too... getting punches or kicks there quite frequently the last couple days, it's a very uncomfortable sensation!


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - Ugh, moving while pregnant would NOT be fun! I don't envy you. I agree - make sure you're not carrying anything except the lightest of light things! I hope you have lots of helpers. I am sure it will be wonderful when you are all settled and can start setting up a fresh nursery for the baby!!

Crys - good for you for keeping yourself from ordering tests! 

Blue - ahhh! Are you going to go out and buy some tests? I am excited for you!

Lindsay - so exciting that you only have 10 weeks left! Good of you to last til 2 weeks before the due date. I am thinking of probably leaving 3 weeks before because that's the end of a pay period and I'll probably be pretty uncomfortable by then anyway. I can't wait til you're off work! Are you going to set up your nursery soon? 

You might be right about some of others' lack of excitement stemming from our own lack of excitement. I hadn't thought of that. I will try to seem more excited next time if only to elicit a better reaction. ;) 

AFM - well, my co-workers might have wanted to twiddle their thumbs, but I GREATLY enjoyed being cuddled up in a blanket on my couch for an extended lunch break.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - me too! - eating constantly for nausea. That's stopped now you'll be glad to hear! I put on 7lbs during first trimester, stopped gaining now. I think it stopped around 11ish weeks? But there are still foods, drinks and smells which repulse me and others which I can't get enough of. Can't believe your work mates! Sitting in the dark at work? Seriously? What kind of work is it? Lol, love your raging anger at it as well. 

I'm finding I get easily angry recently - I read in my 'pregnancy day by day' book (amazing book, has pic and info for every single day!) that baby starts to hear things at around 16 weeks and realised i've been cussing like a sailor and ranting and raving about various grievances for about a month now! DF even asked if 'Scary linds' was making an appearance the other night (after an incident with cat litter)!? I had no idea...gotta love those hormones anyway!

Aleeah - Good luck with the move missus! Hope it goes smoothly and you get to just 'oversee' matters! :)

Blue - The only time i had a dream about having a baby was my bfp month! Is AF due 20th did you say? 4 more sleeps! I really hope this is your month :)

Cryss - good luck holding off testing! 

Lindsay - Crikey time seems to have flown by!!! Can't believe it's just 10 weeks left! Is your nursery all sorted out? I'm hoping my next mw appt she can tell me if iron levels are low or not. RE: work, i'm an artist but I make my bread and butter doing illustration and design.

Teacup - hope AF or something arrives soon to break the deadlock! 38 days must be so frustrating. x

Brighteyes - yep how did you get on with your next appt or hcg level? How's things?

Afm - Well, I am currently waging a personal war against British Gas. I've been in a deadlock with them for approximately 2 months about an electricity meter mix up where they owed me £200+ and somehow it is utterly beyond them to refund me properly. I've consequently been on the phone to them on my mobile in work trying to get it sorted and eventually had to file an offical complaint....anyway, I checked my mobile bill and it has cost me £60 in phone calls just to get them to give me back the money they owe me! ffs.I cannot stand big corporations - right about now i'm considering paying my gas bill with exactly the same method they are using to 'try' and refund me. Le sigh.


----------



## bluestars

Yes four more sleeps and hopefully get a surprise answer!

You cant buy tests here. I ordered some online today. AF will likely show before the tests come lol. Xxx
Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Gotta love the good ol internet! For all our poas needs. 4 days should be plenty to get to you, and anyway hopefully you won't need them to rush! :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,:hi:

Hope everyone is doing well today. AF is back and she is pissed :growlmad:. I was really lite yesterday not even filling a pad up and today I am clotting and cramping like crazy. I wanted to stay home and lay in my bed. So no pregnancy this cycle but maybe some luck this time.


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - Aw! Sorry she's back and being a b***h! But, at least this means the hcg is out of your system and the next cycle is brand new. X


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!!

SO good to hear from so many of you, I've been reading and following along but just not posting, feeling a little behind all of you lovely ladies!

Aleeha glad to see you're back, moving whilst preggo is not fun... but probably better than moving with a little one... :) we moved with a 1 yr old... packing and such was hard, as was keeping the old house clean to sell!!

Blue my fingers are crossed for you, I really hope this is your month.

Brighteyes, sorry to hear AF is here... onto a new fresh cycle !!

teacup, hopefully your AF comes soon, can you ask for bloodwork? to see if there is any HCG left in your system? have you tried a hpt to see?

Linny goodluck on your war with british gas hahahaha I can't believe you're so far already!! time is flying!!

crys hopefully it's your month too, as much as I'd love to have some of you as ttc budies, I'd rather you all be preggo already waiting for me!!!

LL your time is flying too... lucky you to have a couch at work? or did I miss something hahahaha

AFM well, lets see where to start.. oh yeah I need gallbladder surgery... tentatively booked for Feb 3... my OB said I don't need to wait to ttc after that. I have a special u/s booked for Feb 26, where they inject a saline solution into my uterus and will check to see if there are any holes in my uterus... this is the last test before I can ttc... everything else has been perfect, so I will know as of Feb 26 if I can ttc or not !!! my OB is optimistic and thinks that it will be good. I had a regular u/s yesterday it looked great. They have put me on 5 mg of folic acid, to try and replenish my folic acid stores that were wiped out from the methotrexate! All around looks like the end is finally in sight for me!! and hopefully you'll all be preggo and just waiting for me!!!


----------



## bluestars

Aww kls its great hearing from you and so good to hear that you can ttc soon! 

Bright- it will be a bit mixed emotion but at least your getting a fresh start for next cycle. Hopefully no false positives on tests 

Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - yeah I am on a rollercoaster but I have faith in this cycle.....fresh start. I hope there are no more false positives because I can't take it anymore.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

*Crysshae* - Don't worry I won't be lifting a thing, we've paid a small fortune to get removal men to come in and do everything, I just need to clear out clothes I no longer wear and shoes :blush:... this is a big task in itself for me! But otherwise we're all set, excited at the moment.

I can't wait for you to test, how many days dpo do you think you can hold out until? xx

*Blue *- It's annoying when you can't find tests you KNOW you have, this has happened to me so much. I kept buying them against what hubby was telling me to do, so hid them in weird and wonderful places but then couldn't find them when I needed them so brought more, I now feel like I have a lifetime's supply of them! I can send you some if you want? (seriously, as I have so many!! Can pop to post office tomorrow in my lunchbreak, am out anyway).

*Teacup* - I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo, it's not very nice, I've been there and was so disheartened. In fact I came to this forum asking everyone to pray AF would come, in fact a BFP came instead... so hang in there lovely, I hope this is it for you :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - Your baby finding your bladder made me laugh, I had visions of a little boy punching a punch bag, I suspect it's actually very similar! 10 weeks is no time at all, you must be excited to finally have a break before the little one makes his entrance. I too want to know all about the nursery xx

*LL* - 3 weeks before baby comes sounds fantastic. I've decided to work till I drop... mad I know! But I'll work from home the last month or so, and can just stop when it all starts I guess. 

I'm so jealous of your hour curled up, did you go back at 1pm and was everything back up?

*Linny* - I love your profile pic by the way, it always makes me smile! And I'm totally with you about fuel companies, it's day light robbery the amount they charge us anyway and then they don't want to give you the overpayments back of your money!! I had the same issue before DH moved in, I had overpaid by £400 but they wouldn't give me the money back and as DH and I were going to split the bills going forwards I wanted my money back and not to get absorbed in the bills. I was lucky as I only ever called them from the work phone but can't imagine the cost. Stand your ground, they would be chasing you if the shoe was on the other foot, so why should you not do the same to them? Once you get the payment get itemised phone bills and write in and complain, the least they should do is refund your phone bills back.

*Bright* - I'm sorry the witch is visiting but hopefully this will be CD 1 of your take home baby cycle. Hang in there, I hope AF is over quickly and painlessly for you :hugs: xxx

*Kim* - So good to hear from you and with good news regarding your TTC journey. You've been through so much, I do hope this BFP hurrys up and surprises you the first cycle it can. Everything sounds very positive though, I'm rooting for you missy :thumbup::flower: xxx

*AFM *- Scan went well, I was amazed at the level of detail they go into. The baby is slightly smaller than it should be but everything seems perfect. Placenta has either moved or they scanned me wrong last time as it's now posterior!! Weird!! Was offered growth scans but they couldn't really justify reasons why so I said I'd take the one at 28 weeks and then we can assess if I need another or not. I realise I can feel the baby moving now and having scans actually stresses me out more than anything else, so best to avoid them unless there's a medical reason for them. I'd rather they went to someone that really needed them. I think they're extra cautious with me because of my miscarriage history, so think I'll mentally need/want more but I'd rather they went to someone that needed them medically or mentally, rather than to make me feel better.

I'm still sure it's a girl, although we didn't ask and so the tech didn't look. Baby wasn't moving a lot but did keep moving it's mouth, was very cute, hubby asked tonnes and tonnes of questions in a language I didn't understand! Looks like he's been reading up on all sorts of medical stuff, poor man. I think we all sometimes forget how hard losses must be on guys, especially ones that don't talk about their emotions. I welled up a bit to see the worry on his face but am glad it's all ok xxx


----------



## bluestars

Awww Aleeah im so glad that the scan went well! Soo exciting !! Glad you have removal men to come and do the hard stuff. 

Yeah id take any test right now wil PM you xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Lol. How is your symptom spotting today?

Aleeah - Glad your scan went so well. My babies almost always measured small, except for their legs. They were always really long, at like 95th percentile. Lol. Reading about your DH's questions and worry made my eyes all watery. 

kls - I'm glad to hear you'll be trying again soon and getting everything sorted out in the meantime. I pray you heal quickly without complications from your surgery. 

Bright - I'm sorry AF got you, but here's to a new cycle and a new start!

Linny - Good luck with the gas company. I hate dealing with big companies. 

Lindsay - Won't be long now. I always picture babies using your bladder as a bouncy ball or trampoline, and it feels just so lovely. Haha!

LL - Glad you enjoyed your long lunch. I would've too. 

AFM - My niece had her baby overnight. He's a cutie, and I'm very happy for her. At the same time, seeing him made me cry. We were at the doctor's office the same day for our first appointment last June, sat in the waiting room together. She was a few weeks ahead of me but didn't go in till nearly 8 weeks for blood work, and they had me come in at 5 weeks for blood work to be ready for my 8-week appointment. But by that time, I was already miscarrying. :cry:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I am relieved to hear that the need to eat constantly will disappear soon! I am also hoping that food will taste better and I won't just be eating for the sake of making the nausea go away! I am a bit disappointed to hear that you're still having some food/smell aversions, but I suppose I didn't really expect for mine to go away. I am guessing mine will stick around too, but hopefully they'll be less severe. But I am glad you are feeling a lot better, and don't worry about those 7 lbs! I am sure that's what I'll have gained by the end as well. :wacko: And I've heard the ones who don't gain much in the first tri just end up packing on the pounds at the end instead. :wacko:

That's really funny that you get easily angry as well. I had heard of pregnancy rage but sort of thought it was exaggerated. Umm...it's not! ahah. I get so angry all the time as well! I wouldn't worry too much about baby hearing you swear. I think they can hear you, as in your voice, but I doubt they can really register the words you are saying so much as how you sound. That really is such an amazing miracle that they can already hear at 16 weeks! I am excited to be able to talk to my baby and actually have him/her hear! This is so exciting to all be going through together. Can't wait til blue, crys, kim, sara, bright and everyone else joins us too! 

Also - sorry to hear about your gas bill troubles. How annoying that you spent so much in mobile charges dealing with it! 

Blue - I do hope the tests arrive soon! 

Bright - So sorry AF is being mean to you! I hate her so much. Hopefully after this good clear-out, you'll have your lucky month! 

Kim - I definitely do _not_ have a couch at work! :haha:What you missed is that I went home for an extended lunch because the power was out.

Sorry to hear you need gallbladder surgery! My husband is actually scheduled for surgery that same day, but for his esophagus. I guess it is a big surgery day.  That is nice you don't have to delay TTC for it, though! And I'm glad they have you on lots of folic acid and have an u/s booked to check everything out. It's great they're taking such good care of you! 

Aleeah - I understand about the scans making you more anxious. I never thought that would be the case, but it has turned out to be the same for me. I'm glad it went well though, and I'm sure it's nothing to worry about that the baby is a little small. If anything, maybe it means you won't have to push out a 9 lb baby like I likely will! :haha:

Good to hear that you think it's a girl! I bet you your suspicions are correct. :) It is so sad about your husband's worry, but mine is the same way. I remember being surprised when I tried to give him some miscarriage facts, and he said, "I know, I've been researching." I'd had no idea that he'd been researching about it.

I am so pleased you hired movers! Yay! :happydance:

It makes sense you would try to work up until the baby comes since you can't take as long of a leave as you'd like, and since you'll be able to work from home! I'm definitely looking forward to the break beforehand, but I'm sure working from home you'll do just fine! 

Crys - That is really sad about your situation last June. I can imagine it would definitely sting a little to see your niece's baby now after you would have been so close in due dates. Hang in there, though. I am certain you will have your rainbow baby in no time. But I know it doesn't ever take away the pain of what's happened.:hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, look at you, almost 11 weeks! Wow! You'll be out of first tri before you know it :) Yep, you should do an experiment, try acting more excited and see if it gets a more excited reaction back... I'd be interested to hear if it works! Nope, nursery is not ready but we did order the crib and it should be here next week. He's going to be in our room for a while so no huge rush on the nursery. In fact we're probably going to be putting a mattress on the floor in the other bedroom (to be baby's bedroom) so hubby can sleep for when he needs to go back to work. Unfortunately because of the new job, he won't be able to take much time off after baby arrives.

Linny, I had a laugh about your comment about "scary linds" - my husband has made a few similar comments to me over the last few months, lol. Apparently I can get pretty scary when I'm angry and pregnant. Good luck with your war against British Gas! You need to unleash "scary linds" on them, lol. 

Blue, fingers crossed that AF won't arrive! 

Bright, sorry to hear AF showed up :hugs: At least your body is going to get a nice clear out and you can start fresh next cycle. I found that my first AF after m/c was quite heavy and crampy.

Kls, great to hear from you and I'm so glad to hear that things are going according to plan :) Not much longer until you can start ttc again!

Aleeah, I'm so glad to hear your scan went well!! We need to see some pictures :) Have you bought anything for baby yet? Yep, it feels exactly like someone punching my bladder, it's a very odd sensation. I need to get a move on getting ready for baby... I'm feeling totally unprepared at the moment!

Crys, congrats to your niece! I know what you mean though, it is hard :hugs: A good friend of mine had her baby a couple days after I miscarried and it took me a while before I was feeling okay enough to go and visit, and even then I was so happy for her, but it made me feel very sad for me. 

AFM, we had our second prenatal class last night and learned all sorts about nutrition during pregnancy... it was a bit of an eye opener and although we have a pretty healthy diet, I realized I'm not getting nearly enough protein (we even stopped at the grocery store on the way home at 10pm at night, lol).


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Linny - I am relieved to hear that the need to eat constantly will disappear soon! I am also hoping that food will taste better and I won't just be eating for the sake of making the nausea go away! I am a bit disappointed to hear that you're still having some food/smell aversions, but I suppose I didn't really expect for mine to go away. I am guessing mine will stick around too, but hopefully they'll be less severe. But I am glad you are feeling a lot better, and don't worry about those 7 lbs! I am sure that's what I'll have gained by the end as well. :wacko: And I've heard the ones who don't gain much in the first tri just end up packing on the pounds at the end instead. :wacko:
> 
> That's really funny that you get easily angry as well. I had heard of pregnancy rage but sort of thought it was exaggerated. Umm...it's not! ahah. I get so angry all the time as well! I wouldn't worry too much about baby hearing you swear. I think they can hear you, as in your voice, but I doubt they can really register the words you are saying so much as how you sound. That really is such an amazing miracle that they can already hear at 16 weeks! I am excited to be able to talk to my baby and actually have him/her hear! This is so exciting to all be going through together. Can't wait til blue, crys, kim, sara, bright and everyone else joins us too!
> 
> Also - sorry to hear about your gas bill troubles. How annoying that you spent so much in mobile charges dealing with it!
> 
> Blue - I do hope the tests arrive soon!
> 
> Bright - So sorry AF is being mean to you! I hate her so much. Hopefully after this good clear-out, you'll have your lucky month!
> 
> Kim - I definitely do _not_ have a couch at work! :haha:What you missed is that I went home for an extended lunch because the power was out.
> 
> Sorry to hear you need gallbladder surgery! My husband is actually scheduled for surgery that same day, but for his esophagus. I guess it is a big surgery day.  That is nice you don't have to delay TTC for it, though! And I'm glad they have you on lots of folic acid and have an u/s booked to check everything out. It's great they're taking such good care of you!
> 
> Aleeah - I understand about the scans making you more anxious. I never thought that would be the case, but it has turned out to be the same for me. I'm glad it went well though, and I'm sure it's nothing to worry about that the baby is a little small. If anything, maybe it means you won't have to push out a 9 lb baby like I likely will! :haha:
> 
> Good to hear that you think it's a girl! I bet you your suspicions are correct. :) It is so sad about your husband's worry, but mine is the same way. I remember being surprised when I tried to give him some miscarriage facts, and he said, "I know, I've been researching." I'd had no idea that he'd been researching about it.
> 
> I am so pleased you hired movers! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> It makes sense you would try to work up until the baby comes since you can't take as long of a leave as you'd like, and since you'll be able to work from home! I'm definitely looking forward to the break beforehand, but I'm sure working from home you'll do just fine!
> 
> Crys - That is really sad about your situation last June. I can imagine it would definitely sting a little to see your niece's baby now after you would have been so close in due dates. Hang in there, though. I am certain you will have your rainbow baby in no time. But I know it doesn't ever take away the pain of what's happened.:hugs:

LL - I hate her too! I hope your right!:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay109 said:


> LL, look at you, almost 11 weeks! Wow! You'll be out of first tri before you know it :) Yep, you should do an experiment, try acting more excited and see if it gets a more excited reaction back... I'd be interested to hear if it works! Nope, nursery is not ready but we did order the crib and it should be here next week. He's going to be in our room for a while so no huge rush on the nursery. In fact we're probably going to be putting a mattress on the floor in the other bedroom (to be baby's bedroom) so hubby can sleep for when he needs to go back to work. Unfortunately because of the new job, he won't be able to take much time off after baby arrives.
> 
> Linny, I had a laugh about your comment about "scary linds" - my husband has made a few similar comments to me over the last few months, lol. Apparently I can get pretty scary when I'm angry and pregnant. Good luck with your war against British Gas! You need to unleash "scary linds" on them, lol.
> 
> Blue, fingers crossed that AF won't arrive!
> 
> Bright, sorry to hear AF showed up :hugs: At least your body is going to get a nice clear out and you can start fresh next cycle. I found that my first AF after m/c was quite heavy and crampy.
> 
> Kls, great to hear from you and I'm so glad to hear that things are going according to plan :) Not much longer until you can start ttc again!
> 
> Aleeah, I'm so glad to hear your scan went well!! We need to see some pictures :) Have you bought anything for baby yet? Yep, it feels exactly like someone punching my bladder, it's a very odd sensation. I need to get a move on getting ready for baby... I'm feeling totally unprepared at the moment!
> 
> Crys, congrats to your niece! I know what you mean though, it is hard :hugs: A good friend of mine had her baby a couple days after I miscarried and it took me a while before I was feeling okay enough to go and visit, and even then I was so happy for her, but it made me feel very sad for me.
> 
> AFM, we had our second prenatal class last night and learned all sorts about nutrition during pregnancy... it was a bit of an eye opener and although we have a pretty healthy diet, I realized I'm not getting nearly enough protein (we even stopped at the grocery store on the way home at 10pm at night, lol).

Lindsay - I agree!!! I hope that is waht my body needed a good clear out. Some one talked about Pre-seed on another thread, so I think I am going to try that this cycle.:happydance:


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:

> Teacup - hope AF or something arrives soon to break the deadlock! 38 days must be so frustrating. x

It is frustrating! But I am enjoying 'pretending' that I am pregnant, the longer it goes on, the longer I can fantasize! :haha:

Sorry to hear all your British Gas problems! They are an awful company, we have both our gas and electric with NPower now who always seem quite helpful. If I were you then I would visit Citizens Advice about it, they should be able to get British Gas to refund you what they owe as well as your giant phone bill. Next time tell them to phone you back! xx



klsltsp said:

> teacup, hopefully your AF comes soon, can you ask for bloodwork? to see if there is any HCG left in your system? have you tried a hpt to see?




Aleeah said:

> Teacup - I'm sorry you're stuck in limbo, it's not very nice, I've been there and was so disheartened. In fact I came to this forum asking everyone to pray AF would come, in fact a BFP came instead... so hang in there lovely, I hope this is it for you xx

Thank you *Aleeah *and *Klsltsp*! Cycle day 39 today, and I haven't tested since cd 34. I wanted to test today but OH forgot to buy tests, :dohh: and I was at work all day! Men don't think about these things 24/7 like us! 

*Aleeah* - your story gives me hope! Had you tested and got a BFN when your AF was due then? 

Glad to hear the scan went well! I bet you're getting really excited now! I hope it's helped to put your OH's mind at ease about everything and that you can both look forward to meeting baby.xx

*Klsltsp* - Sorry to hear you need a gallbladder op, :hugs: it's good that your OB is optimistic though and that you don't have to wait to ttc afterwards. I'm sure you wont be far behind us, Feb is only a couple of weeks away! xx

*Blue* - Good luck! I hope that your AF doesn't arrive! :happydance: Any symptoms? xx

*Brighteyez* - Sorry to hear this wasn't your month! :hugs: I'm sure that next month will be the one and your uterus will be all replenished and ready to go after this bad AF. xx

*LL* - Your work friends sound crazy! Yes I would have gone home too! Hope you got a good long rest at home. :thumbup: xx

*Crysshae* - Congratulations on your new little nephew! I know exactly how you feel with that little bit of sadness, :hugs: my nephew was born recently and our first pregnancy was due just a few months afterwards. My cousin recently had twin girls too! All these photos of babies keep appearing on my facebook news feed making me even more broody (if that's possible!) How many dpo are you? I don't know much about charts - is yours going well? Have you had any symptoms yet?:flower: xx


----------



## bluestars

No signs at all really. Had a dream the other night.. sounds stupid. And I had some lower back pain but again that could be this couch xxx

Crys - congrats to your niece! I know its hard :( I think about timings all the time. :( hope your ok


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all for your kind words. He was 7 pounds 7 ounces and looks the exact opposite of their first son. Their first is dark complected with dark hair. This one is light with blonde hair. Lol. It'll be cool to see them together as they grow if he stays that way. 

I'm 4 dpo today. No symptom spotting...YET. Gonna do my best to ignore it all. Yeah right! :haha:

Blue - I'm so excited for you! Your symptoms are very promising!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Yeah, I suppose we'll probably have the baby in our room for the first few months as well. Will you be buying a separate bassinet for your room, or just moving the crib in there? Where did you buy your crib from? That is really too bad your husband won't be able to take much time off when the baby comes. I am hoping my dh can take 2 weeks of leave, but it hadn't even occurred to me that that might not work so well if he starts a new job in the next few months. I suppose technically if he gets 600 hours in, they can't deny parental leave. That makes sense that your dh might need to get some sleep in another room, though. He'll definitely need his energy for work! What line of work is he in?

I'll definitely let you know how the experiment goes (that is if I can muster up enough enthusiasm myself). And good luck getting more protein in your diet! How much are you supposed to have? I probably get 3 servings/day roughly but it depends on the day, really. 

Teacup - I totally understand 'pretending' you're pregnant. Sometimes blissful ignorance is best...that's often why I didn't test early.

Crys - :haha: Good luck avoiding symptom spotting. I was usually okay until about 5 DPO. The first 3 days sort of feel like 'free' days since you're waiting for cross-hairs anyway.

AFM - This pregnancy fatigue is getting to me. It was so nice when I was on vacation and could sleep as much as I want. Now I can barely stay awake at work, and I find myself sooo unmotivated to do anything. This entire week has just craaawwleeed by at a snail's pace. I want to scream every second of my work day! All I think about is the next long weekend coming up. *Sigh* I really hope I get a bit more "used" to working soon since I still have 6+ months left. :wacko:

I also have had a tension headache all week, and I know I can take Tylenol, but I'm really trying to avoid taking any medications whenever possible (especially during the first trimester). It's probably irrational, but it feels "safer" this way. But the headache is really getting unpleasant.


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh LL I remember those days, I found it soo hard. With my first DS, I used to use my jacket as a pillow and sleep under my desk hahaha the hardest part was sneaking back out with no one seeing me :haha:

With my second ds I did sleep a couple of times under my desk ... and used to cat nap when I got home from work for only 15 - 20 mins I was sooo tired and was willing to take whatever sleep i could get. Your body is working hard making a baby!! of course it's tired :haha:

Too bad you don't have a couch hahahaha that would be AWESOME!!!! lol

The extreme fatigue should be over for you shortly :) hang in there.

AFM the the gallbladder surgery is easy, day surgery only 3 tiny incisions, and they pull it out so very easy recovery. Feb 3 would be great, first the gave me March 17, I told her I was hoping to do it ASAP since we're wanting another baby and don't want this to delay, so she told me that there was a likely cancellation on Feb 3, I told her I'd take it!!! but I haven't gotten the official call hopefully tomorrow. I had actually decided that we would wait and see the dates and that if I wasn't pregnant yet I'd do the surgery and if i was I would wait it out until I was done being pregnant. My ob was good with this approach, but I was VERY happy to be getting a quick date. The wait times here are typically 3 - 4 months.

Anywho Have a great evening :)

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - I am SO glad you can relate! I admit I have also fallen asleep a couple times at my desk, and have certainly considered crawling under my desk for a proper nap! :haha: The only thing is it would be horribly embarrassing to get caught!

Well I hope you officially get booked for the 3rd. That sounds absolutely perfect and meant-to-be. I am excited for you to be TTC again!


----------



## bluestars

Kim how many kids have you got? Im not sure if you have said already? I love you sneaky naps under the desk thats hilarious!!! Roll on Feb for you then! I think I'll still be in the ttc boat with you. 

Lit- hope the tiredness goes soon. You will be in the second trimester soon enough and you'll get a lease of life 


Afm- all signs or whatever have gone. I dont have anything. Knew this would happen! I think my mind plays really cruel tricks on me! :( not looking forward to testing now. :( xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Oh that's interesting, what were they saying about protein?? Lol, scary linds has been on the phone to them once. That was the one where I eventually made them put me through to complaints :haha:

Brighteyez - I never used preseed but have heard tons of good stuff about it! :thumbsup:

Teacup - that's totally understandable - sometimes it feels better to just not know either way for a while. :hugs: RE: British Gas, you're right, i'll tell them to call me back next time, it never occureed to me before the phone bill came through! I'm going to switch from them just as soon as I get this sorted out. x

Cryss - Congrats on your nephew! And also - :hugs: - because it must be so bittersweet to see him. Funny he turned out so different! My freinds 3 kids are all totally different looking as well...so odd! :) x

Kim- Hey! nice to see you back! Sorry to hear about the gallbladder surgery - but good to hear it's not a big nasty operation. And great to hear that things are getting moving towards being able to ttc again! x

Aleeah - Thanks! It's me and DF's silhouettes on our first holiday :) I know, it's flipping outrageous! I will be getting the bill sent through to them. DF discovered that if you get through to complaints you can push them to give you £20 off your bill for every mistake they made! And they have really made some. 

Amazing that your placenta moved all the way round, i've heard they can - does this mean movement will be felt more obviously - if so hurray!! And, You'll be half way tomorrow!!! :hugs: Your poor DF, god bless them, they are the 'strong' ones until you realise - noones really that strong underneath. x

Blue - hoping your tests arrive today!! Sorry to hear you aren't feeling as hopeful etc - but the early signs always seem so fickle anyway, i'm not sure I could have identified a bfp month from a bfn month...I hope you're totally wrong X

LL - I'm really hoping it's that way! i'm still not getting much exercise....will probably try swimming more often. Sorry to hear how tired you are :hugs: I agree, it's such a draining experience during the day getting up at stupid o' clock. Like you, I was a different woman on holidays. Early evening naps are the way forward as Cryss said! I would say it is getting a bit better for me now, so I hope you get some relief soon too! Look how far you are love!!!! It's amazing X

Afm - Need a bit of a rant - sorry, it's long!! Last night scary linds made a public appearance. A good freind has been having boyfreind troubles for about 6 months now, it's become a daily thing (I even get texts at midnight!) and last night we met up for dinner. 

He's the typical insensitive uncommunicative type, and she's become untrusting, checks his phone, finding things out she shouldn't be and generally obsessing about it and complaining about how insensitive he is etc.

We didn't talk about a SINGLE other topic for the entire night! I'd been looking forward to a milkshake at this place all week (it's amazing) and I just started to get this rising anger that my amazing milkshake was being ruined by this total arseh**e of a boyfreind. So I let rip. Oh dear. I cursed that man out something rotten - i've held this opinion back for 6 months - because I do genuinely believe that freinds aren't helped by your opinions of their partners - but it all just came flooding out. And you know what she did?!?! She got angry with ME and defended him! Told me I was making matters worse (right i'm the insensitive one!) and he was great in many other ways, she loved him, and that also me and DF had some problems too and maybe I shouldn't be so quick to judge! Oh.No.You.Didn't. To clarify 0 I have moaned about DF approx 4 times to her in the time we've been together. It became and ugly stand off. So, in essence, do not ever agree with your freind that her boyfreind is no use....because she will fall out with you instead of him. 

Anyway, we managed to patch things up, and she's supposed to be coming to mine tonight while he goes to the leaving do of a woman he told her he fancied. (She even managed to defend that one too). Phew! So good to get that off my chest! As I say, I don't ever normally make comment like that on someone's relationship, generally I prefer to be unbiased, but it's got to the point where she's a shadow of her former self. So hope she wakes up soon. x


----------



## bluestars

I totally get that Linds!! Well done you for being top friend! But sometimes it's best to keep your mouth shut and let then find out the hard way! I have s friend who's got a baby with a man who cheated on his gf with her and got his gf pregnant and my friend at v the same time. His gf lost the baby and they split up. (He didn't want anything to do with my friend or her baby) and as soon his gf dumped him he went straight to my friend with all the sorrys and her daughter was everything to him... I hear how she argues with him all the time and a know he's cheating on her (I dont really know. .. but I know. .. if you get me? ) and cant say anything because she will side with him because it's get baby daddy! ! I'm letting it crumble and then I will be there to pick up the pieces. 

Glad you guys have sorted it out though. Lol xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Yikes linny poor you!!! she will realize at somepoint that you were just trying to help.

Blue I have 2 DSs 7 and 18 months :) we are going to try once more for a girl.. we joke that we will have twin boys lol

well off to work and a funeral today for one of my colleagues. .. 

Kim


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Ugh that's awful!!! What is wrong with some people to think that's ok!? I'm pretty certain that this chap will probably cheat on my freind too, he has background in it - in fact he cheated on his previous long term girlfriend to be with my friend and never seemed fazed by it.

You're right, it's best just to offer sympathy and be there to pick things up in the end....It would give me a lot of pleasure though to see her walk out with her head held high rather than be left sobbing. I don't see it happening though, she confessed last night that part of it is that she's 38, wants children, and thinks he's her last chance.:nope: It's hard to be a woman! x


----------



## bluestars

I know my friend wont come out with her head held high!! She loves him so much! Thats a shame she has that frame of mind. My friend is soo convinced that all other childeen will come from him wiether they are together or not. 


Kim. Thats soo sweet!!! Fingers crossed for a wee pinkie. I told Dons that ill keep going until I get a girl or keep going until I get a boy. Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Bright, I used preseed with both of my bfp cycles ;) Hopefully it works well for you! I would just suggest not using as much as it says on the box (we found that was WAY too much for us).

Crys, good luck avoiding the symptom spotting! It's not easy!

LL, yeah he could take parental leave because he will have more than 600 hours, but it's a small company and he doesn't feel right being the "new guy" and then leaving them in a lurch. He's asked about taking some unpaid time, or working reduced hours for 3 or 4 weeks after the baby comes, but it's not looking good as they're quite busy. We're planning to put the crib in our bedroom initially - we're trying very hard not to buy too much "stuff" because we don't have tons of space. Sorry to hear you're still so tired, I hope it will improve in a few weeks! I did start to feel better/more energetic around 15 weeks.

LL and Linny, they were recommending 80 - 100 g of protein daily while pregnant. I'm trying to include some protein in all of my meals and snacks in an effort to get more in. The reasoning behind it is for baby and placenta development, as well as for keeping albumin levels in the blood high enough so that you can build blood volume effectively (without increase in blood pressure, etc), prevent complications, etc. I still have to read all those pages in my book, so this is just a summary (and probably not explained very well, lol)

Kim, that's great that they could arrange the gallbladder surgery so quickly so that it won't interfere with your ttc efforts :) I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get the Feb 3rd date!

Blue, early signs are so variable! I felt fine leading up to both of my bfp's. Don't get too discouraged! When do your tests arrive?

Linny, that's too bad about your friend. I think sometimes people just want to vent and get sympathy... although it's hard to just sit there and be sympathetic when you've heard it before and especially in a situation like that. I'm glad you sorted it out with her, and I hope she will see her boyfriend for who he is some day soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay109 said:


> Bright, I used preseed with both of my bfp cycles ;) Hopefully it works well for you! I would just suggest not using as much as it says on the box (we found that was WAY too much for us).
> 
> Crys, good luck avoiding the symptom spotting! It's not easy!
> 
> LL, yeah he could take parental leave because he will have more than 600 hours, but it's a small company and he doesn't feel right being the "new guy" and then leaving them in a lurch. He's asked about taking some unpaid time, or working reduced hours for 3 or 4 weeks after the baby comes, but it's not looking good as they're quite busy. We're planning to put the crib in our bedroom initially - we're trying very hard not to buy too much "stuff" because we don't have tons of space. Sorry to hear you're still so tired, I hope it will improve in a few weeks! I did start to feel better/more energetic around 15 weeks.
> 
> LL and Linny, they were recommending 80 - 100 g of protein daily while pregnant. I'm trying to include some protein in all of my meals and snacks in an effort to get more in. The reasoning behind it is for baby and placenta development, as well as for keeping albumin levels in the blood high enough so that you can build blood volume effectively (without increase in blood pressure, etc), prevent complications, etc. I still have to read all those pages in my book, so this is just a summary (and probably not explained very well, lol)
> 
> Kim, that's great that they could arrange the gallbladder surgery so quickly so that it won't interfere with your ttc efforts :) I'll keep my fingers crossed that you get the Feb 3rd date!
> 
> Blue, early signs are so variable! I felt fine leading up to both of my bfp's. Don't get too discouraged! When do your tests arrive?
> 
> Linny, that's too bad about your friend. I think sometimes people just want to vent and get sympathy... although it's hard to just sit there and be sympathetic when you've heard it before and especially in a situation like that. I'm glad you sorted it out with her, and I hope she will see her boyfriend for who he is some day soon.

Lindsay - Thanks, I really hope it works!!!


----------



## teacup

I did a test this afternoon and it was BFN. So I'm definitely out now. Still no AF and I'm on cycle day 40 now. :cry:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Thanks. I am looking forward to the 2nd trimester "energy boost" everyone talks about, but I do wonder if it's a myth.

Don't count yourself out because of lack of signs. I never really had any symptoms/signs with my BFPs. 

Linny - I honestly don't think I'll end up exercising this entire pregnancy. I will probably buy a pre-natal pilates DVD, but I was lazy enough before I got pregnant that I doubt it will change now that I'm pregnant, tired, and soon to be carrying 40 extra pounds! :haha: So good for you for planning to get to the pool more! I am looking forward to hitting the outdoor pools in the summer when I am huge and overheated since we don't have A/C in our house. 

As for your friend, I can see it from both perspectives. I know from a previous crappy relationship that I felt absolutely horrible whenever anyone said something negative about my bf, and it never would have influenced my decision to leave him (you have to come up with that on your own)...it just made me feel alienated and unsupported by my friends and family. However, I've also watched close friends be mistreated by guys and have them refuse to leave them...and I've wanted so desperately to just tell them that he doesn't deserve them! It is such a slippery slope, really. But I'm glad you've mended ways, and hopefully in the long run she will consider what you said and maybe realize on her own that he's not worth the trouble. I totally understand feeling like it's too late to find anyone else, but she shouldn't let that be her excuse to be unhappy for as long as she's with him. Poor girl.

Kim - Wow, 2 boys! I sure hope you have a girl this time! I know my sis-in-law has 2 boys and she says if they want a 3rd, they will adopt this time so she can guarantee having a girl! :haha: She says there's no way she's going to get stuck with 3 boys! I am sure you will feel happy either way, though. :winkwink:

Lindsay - That is understandable that in a smaller company when he's so new he wouldn't want to leave them in the lurch. There's so much more to a job than just your basic legal rights. If you want to stay there long-term, you really have to impress them. I hope something can be worked out with taking a bit of unpaid time or reducing his hours even just a little bet. Even if they gave him a bit of flexibility in his hours, like he could come in later or something, that would be great. I'm sure you don't want to get your hopes up, but I do think these things usually end up working themselves out, and most companies will want to accommodate young families. :) 

I will definitely try to keep my protein intake up! I used to snack on nuts before I got sick at 6 weeks, but now I can't stomach them. Hopefully in the 2nd trimester I can start that back up again. 

Teacup - Wow, I'm so sorry! It really is true that all bets are off after an m/c. You must have ovulated later than you though...which means you still might not be out? You never know. :hugs:

AFM - Please do *not* think this is any sort of permanent or even long-term change in disposition (I think you all have learned by now that my moods change constantly), but I am in a VERY sunny mood today. It's FINALLY Friday after the world's LONGEST week, I am 11 weeks, I haven't had any more spotting, I have a beautiful SUMMER baby on the way, and I get to be pregnant alongside a couple friends! Today I am just focused on the positive and feeling good. I wish I could keep this up for longer than a day, but I'm afraid I'm typically a glass-half-empty kind of girl.


----------



## bluestars

Sorry for the negs ladies! :( its a crap feeling. People keep saying to me 'your one month closer to your bfp" if you take peace in that. 

Im hoping tests will arrive tomorrow. If not then I suppose it will be monday before I will no either way. Been a bit crampy tonight. Rather uncomfortable xxx


----------



## bluestars

Lit woohoo on the positive thinking! Enjoy being preggers!!! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - thanks for the info! I don't think I'm really getting that much at all then?, I'm veggie and unfortunately due to earlier nausea have lived mostly on a diet of toast and other carbs. I've added fish in recently because I had a feeling eggs just weren't enough of a protein source. I'll ask my mw next week about adding things to my diet! X

Teacup - oh rubbish :hugs: I hope the witch arrives soon then and let's you get back to a normal cycle x

LL - hurray for feeling positive! But don't worry, I'll try and remember that this is only temporary :haha: but seriously, that is just great! :hugs: Also happy to know there's a fellow excercise-avoider! Man I hate it! I feel better after but there is so much drama in the lead up it's hardly worth it! Lol, bizarrely my DF is a super fit health nut type. Poor man!

Blue - hoping your preg tests turn up today missus. Fingers crossed! How are you feeling today anyway? Any return of things? X


----------



## bluestars

Linny I was crampy last night but its away again today and I dont have tender breasts or anything. I wouldnt say im any more tired than usual... I just dont see it being a positive at all. I can remember practically falling asleep behind the wheel and my boobs where soo sensitive ! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Tests came... Negative.... 13th cycle due Monday... woow... not. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Haha, yay for exercise-avoiders!!! At least you don't have to worry about your husband gaining pregnancy weight along with you. :haha: 

Blue - I am very sorry about your negative. :hugs: I know that you are so fed up right now.

AFM - Well, I was right that my sunny outlook wouldn't last long. DH was feeling extremely anxious about the baby last night and in comforting him I ended up doubting myself and getting anxious again as well. Then this morning I finally gave in and we BDed after 9 weeks without it wacko:), and of course immediately after I got bright red spotting. :cry: I know it is more than likely just from BDing, but it's terribly upsetting anyway and now I'm so stressed...once again. The 27th can't come soon enough. 

Hope everyone else has a good weekend.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - :hugs: I really thought this was your month love! This might not be a good time to say it but, you ARE one step closer to your beautiful rainbow. Do you have plans to do anything differently next cycle? Are you going to go in and talk to your doc or give it a bit more time? Xxx

LL - oh god, :hugs: I hate spotting with a passion. I know It never gets easier to see it, even when there's a good explanation for it. But, there IS a good reason for it as you know and there's usually absolutely nothing wrong with a bambino with spotting....except for the drama it causes for you! Roll on the 27th! Xx


----------



## klsltsp

Ahhh blue there is nothing i can say... :(

LL even though we all know spotting is normal especially after bding... it is still scary as heck hope its stopped by now.


----------



## bluestars

Going to see him monday. Buy there wont be any difference next cycle as they wont have the meds to help in time for this month. And plus dont know if it will help at all. Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, sorry to hear about the bfn :( If AF is truly on her way, I hope she arrives soon so you can start with fresh cycle :hugs:

LL, sorry to hear about the spotting, I'm sure it was DTD that was the culprit. You probably just have a sensitive cervix. Hang in there, the 27th is coming soon :hugs: Hopefully the positive outlook will come back soon... you're right, you WILL have a beautiful summer baby :) 

Linny, I was the same way with the nausea and going for carbs. Even now, carbs appeal way more than things so it's been a bit of work trying to make better choices about what I'm eating, but this week has gone pretty well :)

Blue, so sorry to hear about the BFN :( :hugs: Why can't AF just leave you alone :( I'm glad you've got an appointment with the doctor on monday, hopefully he'll be able to get the ball rolling with some tests or other suggestions. We'll all be here cheering you on!

AFM, ended up not having an ultrasound yesterday. They called me at 3 and said they had accidentally told my doctors office my appointment was at 4:30 when it was actually supposed to be at 2:30. So, now it's on wednesday. Rather annoying because I had rescheduled work, and now I have to reschedule work again... I'm not sure what I'd do if I had a regular 9 - 5 job.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is really annoying that they had to reschedule your ultrasound! It's too bad when those mix-ups happen. 

Linny, Kim and all- thanks for understanding the stress of spotting! Thankfully there has been no spotting since right after dtd so that really was probably all it was. 

Blue - it is annoying how much time everything takes, but at least you will finally be getting those tests and help is on the way!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - oh right, I guess the sooner you go in though, the faster you get the ball rolling though. Do you know what meds they'll try? Xx

Lindsay - what a pain in the bum! Good luck for weds and rescheduling though....yeah having a flexible job seems to be necessary when pregnant...I'm not sure what I'd do if my company were super strict 9-5 types either!

LL - hurray for no more spotting! It's such a tricky thing re: dtd because I found I wanted to, and obvs so did df, but I couldn't really enjoy it because it's what started my second round of spotting at 9 weeks....the trouble is that we tend to bicker /argue more when we're not 'intimate' - not badly - but it still has an effect on us. Argh! Wish we didn't spot! You'll be glad to know though on all the occasions since turning 12 weeks I've had no issues. I waited till 13 to be sure. So hopefully you can get on with enjoying things later on xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Linny. I hope that is the case for us too. I agree I think we bicker more when we're not intimate as well, and DH has a really hard time with it, so I feel mean holding out on him. I think we'll wait til 13 weeks and try again as well.

I do wish we didn't spot ever! Lucky people who never do.


----------



## teacup

Well cycle day 42 today and still no AF! Also my boobs really hurt down the sides just like when I was pregnant. I think I'll give it a couple more days and then maybe test again? Do you think there is any chance? :shrug:

LL - Sorry to hear about the spotting! Glad it's stopped and was just from your sensitive cervix. :thumbup: Only a week until your scan! xx

Blue - Sorry you got a BFN. :( You aren't out until the red lady sings though! xx


----------



## bluestars

Shes beginning to show today. 

Teacup theres every chance! Keep my fongers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - There is definitely still a chance. You're not out yet!!!

Blue - Aww, sorry AF seems to be making an appearance. How annoying and disappointing. :hugs:

AFM - I hadn't thrown up in a couple weeks - was just feeling mildly nauseous when hungry - but I threw up this morning right before I was supposed to leave for work. I decided to stay home for an extra hour or two just to let my stomach settle (because I do NOT want the whole workplace knowing I'm preg when they all hear me puking)! eek.:wacko:

Also - I've been suffering from some very annoying insomnia the last few weeks. At first I thought it was just from anxiety/stress because after I got up in the night to pee, I'd lie awake for hours worrying. But now it's still happening, even if I'm not thinking of anything at all. It's getting really, really frustrating...especially when I had to get up 3 times last night!!!


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I'm sorry AF got you. :nope: Please let us know how your doctor's visit goes. 

LL - Hope you can keep the nausea at bay at work and that the insomnia leaves you as quickly as it came. 

Teacup - You are for sure still in. And side boob pain is a great symptom!

Lindsay - That stinks about your ultrasound. Glad you can rearrange things easily and go to the newly scheduled one.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bluestars

Rather disappointed with doctor to be honest. He basically said that there's nothing that he can do. If he referred us to the fertility clinic they would just turn us away because it "only been a year" apparently according to him the average to fall pregnant is 18 months. and that its just luck before that. Says he will look into a SA for Dons but he doesnt see it being a problem because we got pregnant a year ago. Said he will send me to the Gynecologist for them to test and see if have polycystic ovaries again because its unclear (but he doesnt think i do because of regular periods and normal hormones). So pretty much a wasted trip. He just wasnt entertaining at all. said he cant give drugs like clomid and femera because hes just a GP...*

he is also convinced ill be pregnant in the next 6 months... i dont see it...*

Told me to go home and forget about trying, have sex and it will happen. I think hes been thinking Dons has been sticking his penis in my ear!! We arent stupid we know the practicalities of it!!

Came home and got right into my onsie and now lying on the couch feeling sorry for myself xx


----------



## crysshae

Awww Blue! That stinks. I'm sorry he wasn't helpful. 

Lol about the ear. Maybe if he gets Dons in for the SA that will at least get the ball rolling. 

Did AF actually show yesterday?


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad to hear there has been no more spotting. I hear you on the insomnia! Unfortunately I have no good ideas for what to do about it besides try not to stress too much.... it just seems to come and go for me. Fortunately I seem to be in another sleepy phase and have been sleeping very very well the last few nights.

Teacup, you definitely still have a chance!! Fingers crossed :)

Crys, how are you feeling, any symptoms?

Blue, so sorry the doctor wasn't more helpful. I'm really surprised that he thinks 18 months is the "magic" number. If you know when you're ovulating, and the "practicalities" as you say, it shouldn't take that long. Maybe if you go see the gyne, that person will be a little more understanding about how long this has taken for you and refer you on. The SA is a good step too, because at least you'll know where you stand in that department too. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - Seems like anything could be happening, so I think you're def still in with a chance. Sore boobs are a great sign x

LL - Sorry the vomiting is still striking! Hopefully that'll dissappear for good soon. Sorry also about the insomnia, it seems to be pretty common. I had it for a while, same thing - waking to pee & being unable to get back to sleep easily or at all - now, like Lindsay i'm sleepy again. I reckon hormones must have an influence. I didn't really do anything to change it except start listening to audiobooks on my headphones when I was getting too frustrated - found that helps. Hope it passes soon! It does seem to be a temporary thing - preparation for when baby arrives?! :haha:

Blue - You've got to be kidding. I thought it was a year if under 35 and 6 months if over 35. Can you go and get a second opinion/switch doctors? Can't believe you got the 'relax' advice either?! I guess an SA is at least something, and if you're referred because of potential PCOS maybe you'll find something out anyway through that. Ugh, i'm sorry love. That sucks.....I do hope he's 100% correct though, and your rainbow babe turns up without ever having to go back there. xx

Cryss - Good thanks - how's things with you? Hope the tww is flying by, any nice symptoms? x

Brighteyes - how are you doing love?

LJS - How's things with you? Hopefully just having a plain-sailing stress free pregnancy!? x


Afm - Still having difficulty breathing, partly because it feels like there's a balloon inflated up my nose (I can hardly get air through my nose now, have turned into a proper mouth-breather. Obviously I look really intellectual) and partly I think because of hormones. I'm going to mention to mw next week and see what she says. Meanwhile, just trying to keep leaping up from seated position to a minimum right now x


----------



## bluestars

Yeah I want Dons to go for SA. So hopefully he actually looks into and organises something. 

AF is on it's way spotting kind.i totally broke down last night and never got any sleep so that's probably why it hasn't really showed yet. 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Blue. I just wanna give you a big hug. :hugs:

I'm doing okay. Everything is a symptom! It's the TWW! I'm doing my best to ignore them and not announce. :haha: Don't know how much longer that will last. :shrug:


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry I can't type much ladies, still at work and really need to get home.

House move went ok, still ongoing and typical no broadband yet, hence the quick msg at work.

Blue - I'm so sorry, I seriously think you should consider moving doctors or go back and plead that it's depressing you etc. I remember thinking I looked super pathetic at my doctors appointment and I managed to get referred quicker than a normal patient would. So maybe try that? I know it's horrible for you, I hope they pull their finger out and test you soon bet the impending appointment will have you up the duff before you even get there xxx

Crys - Your chart is looking really good! Excited to see it go green and turn into a BFP!! xx

Linny - I had the dreaded congestion too, it still comes and goes and normally with a nose bleed. Try and have lots of hot drinks and a little steam on your face, I found that helped me xx

Lindsay - Annoying your ultrasound got moved, especially so close to the appointment time. But hoping Wednesday comes here real quick so you can see the little man again xx

LL - I was glad to see you were more optimistic but am sorry about the spotting. These things are always sent to try us!! I hope it all stays at bay now and that you get into the pregnancy full swing, you really are over the worst of it now but I appreciate how hard it is to believe that yourself xxx

Teacup - Still rooting for you xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone x

AFM - Same stuff, different day! Hardly know I'm pregnant bar the clothes getting tighter, have now put on 9lbs, is that good or bad???!! Who knows!! xxx


----------



## teacup

BFN this morning on cycle day 43. Pretty sure I'm out. :cry: I never got a scan after my miscarriage last cycle - should I be worried about ectopic or anything? I have never had a cycle this long before. Maybe my body is having a phantom pregnancy? I might make a doc appointment for Friday if AF still hasn't shown. Can I have some guilt free alcohol tonight do you think? (Day off tomorrow - yay!)

LL - glad you're still puking! It must be reassuring, even if it isn't very pleasant! xx

Blue - Sorry your doctor was useless. :( I thought that they offer help after a year - not 18 months. If I were you I would book an appointment with a different doctor (and cry!) and they might refer you to a fertility specialist. Hopefully your BFP will be here before you have to see anyone. xx

Crysshae - what dpo are you today? When do you plan to test? Good luck! xx

Linny - Sorry to hear your breathing is worse, I hope you can get lots of rest. Has the doc recommended anything to help your breathing? xx


----------



## bluestars

I cried my heart out and pleaded. He said even if he wanted to refer me the fertility clinic Would reject me because iv fallen pregnant before. I just want Dons to get his SA done I might be a little more relaxed knowing his swimmers at at there full. Dont know what to do this cycle dony know wiether to temp or use opks. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - That makes me mad about your doctor. EVERYWHERE I know considers 12 months the "magic number" - not 18! That's just ridiculous. And to dismiss you because you've been pregnant before is ridiculous. There is such a thing as secondary infertility! You have waited the prescribed amount of time couples are supposed to wait. Clearly there is something up that is making things take a little longer this time, and I don't see why your doctor wouldn't be eager to figure out what that might be. I'm glad your dh is getting a SA and you're getting checked for PCOS again, but I think you should switch doctors. I agree with Lindsay that you should ask your ob/gyn when you go and perhaps he/she will be more helpful. I am so sorry you're feeling terribly down from this all. :hugs:

Lindsay - Mine definitely hasn't "gone" since it's come but that is hopeful if I might get a bit of a reprieve at some point. It really is an annoying thing and I am glad you are going through a sleepy period at the time being. I've heard it gets even worse in the third trimester. I don't really think depriving us of sleep now will help us when we have a baby! I'd rather save up my sleep while I can!! :sleep:

Linny - Also good to know that your insomnia is taking a bit of a break. I can't wait for mine to do that! I'm really not sure what would help me. I'm glad listening to audiobooks has helped you a bit when frustration kicks in! 

Sorry about your difficulty breathing. The stuffy nose is definitely a pregnancy thing and I've had one non-stop since I got pregnant as well. It's fairly annoying! I hope you get some relief soon.

Crys - Good job on ignoring your symptoms. I can't wait to hear about them when you cave. :haha:

Aleeah - Your weight gain sounds like it's quite normal, so I think it's good! I'm sure I'll have gained quite a bit more by then! I can't believe you're barely showing yet! I can usually see a small bump on people by 13 or 14 weeks! Do you wish you were showing more, or are you enjoying being able to hide it a bit longer?

Teacup - Thanks! It actually was reassuring. I agree you should talk to your doctor about this crazy long cycle. It might be worth checking things out. I'm not sure if I'd feel safe to drink at this point or not. It's probably fairly low risk if you don't have even a faint BFP.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit. I know I thought it was a year... but hey. 

Thanks for all the support. I will reply better soon so exhausted :(.


Hope you all are well. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - :hugs: I think your doctor is talking total bs to be honest. https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/fertility-tests.aspx
It says 12 months. Although their advice for trying for a baby is ancient . He needs to take you seriously, send Dons in for a stern word! 

Also, if you fancy trying something different - I have Fertilaid for men and women here unopened. I'd gone into fertility survivalist mode before bfp and bought mega bottles of them - DF was definitely going to be getting fertilaid in his porridge if I didn't get pregnant. If you think you might give it a try out, pm me and i'll send them over. x

Aleeah - Thanks for the tip! I've been necking decaff tea recently, it seems to help a bit. 9lbs sounds like a modest and respectable amount to have put on :) I think i'm about 9lbs extra aready - oops. I think it all evens out in the end as I can't really eat as much now. x

Cryss - Well your temps are through the roof atm! Are they normally that high in the tww? Well, whenever you're ready to share a symptom or two, we'll be here ready to analyse it! :haha:

Teacup - Oh i'm a bit confused, I thought this was a cycle immediately following mc. Maybe it's just taking a while to get back on track....might take longer to OV? Have you got any more opk's? I don't think you should worry about ectopic - I think if that had been the case it'd have been pretty painful by now. Seeing the doc sounds like a good plan, and tbh if there's no double lines at the mo - I think a glass of vino won't do any harm :). Haven't spoken to doc yet - i've always had better responses from the midwives. I'm seeing mine next week so i'll just wait for that I think. Meantime lying down on my side helps, and sitting up straight! X

LL - Now the spotting's died down are you feeling ok? Maybe even a teeny bit positive again :) You're nearing the second tri mamma! X

Afm - In the last year noone I know particularly well has announced they're also pregnant. The last week - 2 people I know very well and work with! Both due a few weeks after me. It's bizarre! It's funny as well because I was chatting with one and mentioned the spotting I had, and she said 'oh yeah i had that, i didn't think it was a problem though? I never spoke to anyone about it'. I was quite jealous of her relaxed attitude! :haha:


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Teacup - Oh i'm a bit confused, I thought this was a cycle immediately following mc. Maybe it's just taking a while to get back on track....might take longer to OV? Have you got any more opk's? I don't think you should worry about ectopic - I think if that had been the case it'd have been pretty painful by now. Seeing the doc sounds like a good plan, and tbh if there's no double lines at the mo - I think a glass of vino won't do any harm :). Haven't spoken to doc yet - i've always had better responses from the midwives. I'm seeing mine next week so i'll just wait for that I think. Meantime lying down on my side helps, and sitting up straight! X

I miscarried on December 9th, and I haven't had a period since. So yes it is my cycle immediately following (2nd) miscarriage. :( Still waiting. I might make a phone appointment with the doc maybe. x


----------



## bluestars

Thanks linny. I will go in and speak to the other doctor when he comes on. Whats fertilaid? 

Im taking royal jelly at the minute... not sure its going to make any difference. 

Linny it seems like half my facebook has announced a pregnancy. July is going to be a baby month! I can remember with the first pregnancy I was soo relaxed lol. Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

teacup said:


> I miscarried on December 9th, and I haven't had a period since. So yes it is my cycle immediately following (2nd) miscarriage. :( Still waiting. I might make a phone appointment with the doc maybe. x

I miscarried in May last year and didn't have anything AF or a positive OPK until CD49 following it. It was a positive OPK and I did conceive that cycle (with twins in fact) but sadly miscarried them as well. I think you should maybe go to the doctors, mine were useless and just said if they give me something to kick start it, it might mess up my cycles really badly. So really my only option was to wait, I actually then had a positive OPK a matter of days later.

But your doctor might be more helpful, worth a try xxx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> I miscarried on December 9th, and I haven't had a period since. So yes it is my cycle immediately following (2nd) miscarriage. :( Still waiting. I might make a phone appointment with the doc maybe. x
> 
> I miscarried in May last year and didn't have anything AF or a positive OPK until CD49 following it. It was a positive OPK and I did conceive that cycle (with twins in fact) but sadly miscarried them as well. I think you should maybe go to the doctors, mine were useless and just said if they give me something to kick start it, it might mess up my cycles really badly. So really my only option was to wait, I actually then had a positive OPK a matter of days later.
> 
> But your doctor might be more helpful, worth a try xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Aleeah. How pregnant were you in May before you miscarried? I was only 5 weeks last time I miscarried, but it seems to have taken my body longer to get back to normal than my first miscarriage at 7 weeks. My cycles reverted back to normal pretty much straight away last time. I have made a phone appointment for tomorrow (as I can't be bothered to walk to the doctors!) so will see what she says. xxx


----------



## bluestars

Yea cup have you tested to see of theres some left over hormones ? Xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I agree with Linny, take Dons with you. I bet if you made another appointment the doctor will cave just to get you off his files and onto someone else's. Following my 3rd miscarriage they gave me an appointment for 5months time (in which I obviously fell pregnant and had another miscarriage) but he really should be referring you promptly. I don't think there's anything wrong with you, there wasn't with us either but it's so reassuring to know that for a fact. Keep pushing, we pay taxes all our lives and for most of us this is the only real cost to the NHS we have for years, so why should they not help you. You've suffered and waited enough, please go back and keep pushing, or move doctors. Maybe even print off the pages Linny posted as evidence to back your arguement.

*LL* - I'm not showing much at all but I quite like it that way, means I can carry on wearing my normal clothes, although have caved and brought a pair of maternity jeans for going out. I'm sure like everyone keeps saying I'll be fed up of a bump when it gets big, so enjoying having a small bump for now.

I love, love, love seeing your ticker, it's so amazing you're almost into the second trimester! When will you start buying things??

*Linny* - Thanks for the weight comment. I guess it will even out in the end, I was slightly under weight to start with, so guess I should just embrace it, it's just tough to know what's normal but I guess everyone's normal is different. I'm sure there's a baby boom going on too, which is good news for other ladies on this thread as it appears to be contagious!! xx

*Teacup* - I was 8 weeks pregnant and baby had stopped at 7 weeks. I've definitely found in my case, my body takes longer to get back on track following a natural miscarriage compared to one that's resolved using a procedure like a D&C. Was your 5 week one natural? And following all my miscarriages it's taken a varied length of time for things to get back, the longest being the 49 day cycle and the shortest being just over a week. I'm glad you've made an appointment, to be honest she must be able to help just as much over the telephone anyway, good luck missy xxx

*AFM* - I had a bit of an episode last night. Was on my own and it was after dinner but I went to the bathroom to mop the floor and ended up fainting. Was lucky I managed to fall without hurting myself but was really shaken up by it. Can only guess it's happened because of the excess blood pumping around your body and maybe I had low blood pressure. Taking things slowly today though xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thank Aleeah. I hope your ok! Take it easy!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - You be careful, and sit down and drink water if you feel faint. Do you know how long you were out? Did you have any warning signs?

Blue - Take that gynecology referral he offered. Even if there is nothing wrong, they might take your concerns more seriously. 

Tea - I hope your doctor can help you with some answers. 

Linny - That's a relaxed attitude indeed. It's crazy how differently people think.

I hope everyone is doing well. 

My temp does go up like that most cycles but usually later in the cycle. Back down today though, although that could have to do with being up 50 times overnight. :growlmad:


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, I've got the perpetual stuffy nose too, as well as the shortness of breath - not much fun but apparently normal. Like Aleeah, I have found a bit of steam helps with the stuffiness at least.

Aleeah, I think that's a totally normal amount of weight to have put on. I was up about 12 lbs last week. The fainting episode is scary! I hope you're okay. Glad you're going to take it easy today, you probably need it after the move, etc.

Teacup, that must be very frustrating not knowing what's going on :hugs: A trip to the doctor certainly wouldn't hurt, and they may have some insight for you.

Blue, I think that's a good idea to go and speak to the other doctor. I also think Aleeah's idea of taking OH with you and printing out those pages that Linny posted would strengthen your argument. I can't believe the doctor just brushed you off like that. When we were first ttc, I saw the doctor on month 7 and she asked if we were getting "tired of trying" yet, lol. I said we were still okay, but she said that if we did get tired, she would refer us to a fertility specialist even at that point. 

AFM, I've been having wicked heartburn the last couple days. It had gone away for a while but is now back with a vengeance, especially at night! Thank goodness for tums or I'm not sure what I would do, lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,:wave:

How is going for everyone? Well I hope. AF is gone as of Sunday night. Waiting to start BD'ing with preseed.


----------



## slg76

so glad you are okay Aleeah. That is a scary thing to have happen. Try to remember to stand up slowly. 

Lindsay, I had horrible heartburn while pregnant. I had to use Rx medication to control it. Another thing to try is papaya enzyme; I use that now when I get heartburn.


----------



## bluestars

Slg where are you now in yr TTC journey ?xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I am feeling a teeny bit positive again, yes. I can't bear to be too negative; it's too stressful. 6 more days til I can hear the heartbeat. 

That is funny about suddenly 2 people being due close to the same time as you. I find that pregnancies always come in clusters. It's almost like they're contagious. :winkwink: I admire your co-worker's relaxed attitudes as well. I was NEVER relaxed, even with my first pregnancy, so no idea what that would be like.

Blue - I'm not sure what royal jelly is but I hope it is helpful. Hopefully you'll be one of the many on your facebook announcing a pregnancy soon. :) 

Teacup - So sorry your cycle is still being so confusing! :hugs:

Aleeah - That is very scary about your fainting episode. I hope you'll mention it to your doctor? I would certainly use that as an excuse not to do anything strenuous from now on. Get your dh to clean the bathroom. :winkwink:

I actually already bought maternity jeans at 8 weeks, and I could have used them at 4 to be honest. I have the worst bloating problem in the entire world, I think! I can still wear my regular jeans, but on the really uncomfortable days I wear my mat jeans. My bloat feels a lot better that way. Other than that darn bloat, I'm not actually showing at all either but, unlike you, I am eager to start sporting a bump! I am glad you're enjoying being small for a little while longer, though! I'm not sure when we'll start shopping for baby stuff...probably sometime in February, although I don't know if we'll buy anything until later. With my first pregnancy, we were shopping for baby furniture when I was 5 weeks. I wish we had that same enthusiasm again. Have you bought anything for the baby yet?

Crys - I wouldn't worry too much about your temp dropping like that. As you said, it could have been from your interrupted sleep! You still have a good chance! 

Lindsay - I've been suffering from heartburn already as well. I've had some really bad episodes, but I've mostly managed. It certainly is unpleasant, so I hope yours doesn't get out of hand! Tums really are helpful. :) 

Bright - I'm glad AF is finally gone! I hope preseed is helpful for you. 

Sara - How are you doing these days? You are being so patient. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies,
Thanks for asking about me. I'm hanging in there. Jeff and I had a little memorial for our lost baby this past weekend. We hiked up in the hills and found a lovely spot next to a tree on the bank of a stream/waterfall. It made both of us feel more at peace and able to move on.

I'm not sure what my body is doing but it is trying to do something which is encouraging. After my first acupuncture apt. (2 1/2 weeks ago) I got some cramps and ovary pain. I've had two more apts since; plus I'm taking the herbs she gave me. I've also cleaned up my diet a lot and am eating far more vegetables and far less sugar. Oh and no caffeine or alcohol. I have tons of cervical fluid and this week and it was actual EWCM for two days. No way to know if I actually ovulated but my body is waking up. My doctor will see me again at the beginning of Feb. for more blood work. I think I will ask her to do an ultrasound also so we can see if I'm making any follicles and/or uterine lining. 

You are so nice to say I'm being patient. I'm only pretending to be patient because I have no other choice :haha: Today is something like CD 97 Goodness gracious!


----------



## bluestars

Oh mu Sara! Hope that this is your body kicking into action! The memorial for the baby sounds beautiful! I hope it gave you both some peace ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - sounds like you're doing everything you possibly can! Hang in there. I am glad you had a memorial for your little angel baby. 

Linny- I just wanted to say that I looked at a weight-gain-by-week calculator and your weight gain is totally normal. For someone who started out average weight, it says at week 15 it is healthy to have gained 9.4-13.1 lbs. So don't compare yourself to those who have gained less and know that you are actually the average! There is such a wide range of what can be healthy and I am sure everyone here is healthy even if some have gained less and some more! :)


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - It can't hurt to go in and talk to your gp about it. It does seem unfair that after an earlier mc the cycle is longer than the later one - but from the various experiences i've read on these forums - mc recovery times seem to follow no obvious patterns :shrug:. Hope you get some answers, or an AF soon love. xx

Blue - Good stuff Blue :thumbup:, let us know how you get on with the doc! Power to the people etc! 

I also took Royal Jelly! And propolis I think it was called, I read good things about them (The propolis was honking though) :haha:. Fertilaid is a herbal tablet made in the US with a bunch of ingredients which i'd seen quite a lot of women using on these forums, both them and their hubbys. It's had one clinical study run on it for male sperm stuff and has a bunch of anecdotal evidence for the womens - it was enough to convince me to at least try them in future if no bfp. Then again, I was pretty happy to try anything :haha:
https://www.fertilaid.com/fertilaid-resources-and-scientific-literature

Aleeah - Oh you're kidding that must have been very frightening. Certainly sounds like low blood pressure. I had 3 episodes of this in my lifetime and every time that was the culprit (once I woke up face-down in cat litter :blush:) ....It is a really terrifying thing to lose control like that though....Did you lift your head up quickly or anything like that? Any warning signs before hand that you can look out for in future? XX

Cryss - I think the rapid rise is a great sign, it's what mine did before bfp. sorry you were up and down at night, nightmare! Mine always dropped if I had a lot of that, the overall trend seems very high still! Fingers crossed for you here X

Lindsay - Oh man, you have my deepest sympathies with the heartburn :hugs:. That and acid reflux became my mortal enemies in first tri....oh it was horrible. Glad the tums are working for you though! I tried gaviscon but that would make me sick immediately and eventually ended up taking Zantac - gift from the gods! Although I didn't take it unless really bad as although online sources say it's safe for pregnancy it doesn't say it on the pack and I was paranoid.

Brighteyes - Hurray for a new cycle! X

LL - That's great! :hugs: it's all the little mini-milestones we have to just keep thinking about - that's really reduced my stress too - having them in the calendar and seeing progress towards them each day. And thanks for the info about average weight gain! Makes me feel so much better about things...I assumed it was too much because i've never put this much on in my adult life before. I guess I didn't expect it to be this rapid! :haha:

Sara - The memorial sounds like a lovely thing to have done. I'm glad it helped you both. All those signs sound really encouraging, especially the EWCM, I bet you feel a lot better physically as well with the change in diet. It's such a positive step, really happy it's going well X

Afm - just pottering along as usual. Checked my calendar and the next scan is in just 3 weeks! On the one had time seems to drag, on the other - it's actually going pretty quickly :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- I am going to ask my dr about Zantac because I noticed it doesn't safe t's safe on the package too. 

I can't believe you're almost at your next scan! I forget - are you planning on finding out the gender? I agree that while in some ways our pregnancies seem to be just dragging on, in a way I am surprised each week by how far along I am! I'm definitely shocked that you're 16 weeks already! Any bump yet? 

The one thing that does seem to be taking forever to come is my dr's appt! I just want to hear that heartbeat so I can properly relax (somewhat)! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I took a peek at your PAL thread and saw your most recent baby bump photo! It's sooo cute! You truly look amazing are are so pretty! Can I ask how tall you are? You look like you're quite tiny! :) 

I can't wait til we all have bumps!!!


----------



## slg76

LL; I don't think the company that makes zantac has tested it on pregnant women so they can't say that it's safe but it is commonly used. I took omeprizole during pregnancy for heartburn. Good idea to check in with your doctor but there is meds that can help and be safe. It is so miserable; hope you are feeling better soon. Mine got so bad I had chest pains!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Yeah, ask about zantac to be on the safe side - as sara says though, they can't test on pregnant women but loads of them use it. It's the 27th you've got your appt right? Not far to go at all now! And then...2nd trimester...where you should hopefully feel some relief - both physically and mentally! :hugs:

There is actually a bump although there's also quite a lot of bloating, so I think only I can feel the difference between the uterus and the - flab :haha: What about you? 

Yeah, we're planning on finding out the gender, are you going to? 


Lindsay - After LL mentioned it I also checked your bump pic! You look lovely! x


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. I don't suffer every day or anything, but I'd imagine it will get worse later in pregnancy. That's awful you had it so bad! But I know you can't wait to have it again for your rainbow baby! :flower:

Linny - Yay! :happydance: A bump! If you can feel it, then it is there! Buahah. And people will see the bloat and assume it's a bump anyway. For me, I am just soooo bloated that I can never tell either. In the mornings when I am the least bloated, I have noticed I am definitely thicker, but I cannot for the life of my decipher if there is a slight curve or just the bit of bloat! :haha: I am disappointed to hear that you're still suffering from such bad bloat at 16 weeks! I was really hoping that once I started showing the bloat would ease off a bit. I suppose I can dream, can't I?

And, yes, you are correct that the 27th is my appointment! I can't wait to be in the 2nd trimester. I'm even mildly looking forward to telling certain people. Have you told everyone yet? 

I'm excited you're finding out the gender. We DEFINITELY are if we're able! :happydance: Either way, though, our nursery is going to be jungle animal themed! With the last pregnancy, we saw some ADORABLE jungle animal crib sheet/bedspread sets and we fell in love. My BFF has already bought the baby a tiny little giraffe stuffed animal to support the cause. Has anyone else thought of nursery themes yet?


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Any luck getting through to a different doc? Or getting on with booking the SA etc? x

LL - So I checked my weight again - in all I have put on 13 lbs in fact, the last time I looked was a few weeks back. I wish I hadn't bothered :haha: If I don't gain anymore till 24 weeks i'll catch up with myself. Well - re: bloat - I think the issue is the uterus is pushing everything up and out, so any tiny bit of bloating is going on display. Jungle theme sounds lovely! There's quite a few nice designs i've seen about the place for that. When's your 20 week scan booked for?

Atm we're having some issues even starting out with the room because it's also my step sons and because we have had serous contact order issues (5 months since we last saw him, case going back to court - nightmare) he doesn't even know i'm having a baby yet. So, we're holding off changing anything till hopefully he comes back soon - we can tell him and then decorate the room for the both of them with his input.....It would be a bit weird for him to come back to a totally different room with crib etc. So, although I have a pinterest board full of ideas, as yet I can't really give it much genuine thought :( I can't imagine what will happen if this drags on as long as it already has - he turns up and is presented with a new brother/sister?! It's crazy. 

Afm - all good, yesterday no breathlessness, today - All day - but easier than it has been previously. I don't understand it. Found i'm quite nervy and jumpy recently as well. Last week made DF check attic for person potentially living there (noone there) and last night in bed I put my hand up to my neck and touched what seemed to be a long jagged scab across my neck, I started pulling at it and it hurt - 'Oh my god!' woke DF up to switch the lights on. Had no idea what it could be. It was dried mashed potato. Hmmmm. I think I need a chill pill.


----------



## Lindsay109

Slg, thanks for the tip on papaya enzymes, I'm going to look for them. They mentioned that in our prenatal class last week too. Your little memorial sounds lovely :hugs: and it does really sound like your body is kicking back into gear. Hopefully your appointment in early feb will confirm that.

Linny, glad you've found something to help your heartburn, it really is an awful feeling. Last night and today mine seems to have calmed down significantly... my theory is that it was partly related to baby's position and I can't feel his head under my stomach anymore so I think he's moved again. Your scan is coming up really quickly! How exciting :) I am also excited that you are finding out gender! The bloat should go away soon.

LL, not long now until you get to hear your little one's heartbeat :) You must be very excited for that! Thanks for the lovely comment on my bump photo, I can't wait until we all have bumps too :) Yes, I am quite short, about 5'2". Jungle animal theme sounds great.... we haven't decided yet. Hubby wants to do stars/moon/space theme, but we haven't seen anything we really like so we may change our minds. 

As for me, I had my ultrasound yesterday and the little guy is growing right on track... they estimate that he weighs 1.4 kgs (3 lbs) now. He was breech at the ultrasound which confirmed my suspicion that he was head butting my stomach (I could feel something round and hard right under my ribs) and kicking my bladder, lol. Apparently he's still got lots of time to turn, so they said not to worry about the position he's in too much just yet. And in fact, I think he might have moved a little already because the crazy heartburn that I've been having for the last week abruptly stopped last night... I was very pleased when I woke up to pee and didn't feel like my throat was on fire.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, sorry to hear about the contact issues with your step son, that must be very hard for all involved! Hopefully it will get sorted out soon! The breathlessness comes and goes for me too, although I'm getting better at ignoring it. At first it freaked me out a little bit. I had a laugh about your mashed potato scare, lol.


----------



## crysshae

Lol, Linny. The mashed potatoes made me laugh. How did you get it on your neck in the first place? You haven't had the baby yet. :haha:

Sara - Great signs! I hope that means your body is getting itself sorted out!

LL - Such fun planning the nursery. The jungle theme sounds cute. 

Lindsay - Wonderful scan. When reading your description, I pictured him stretching out to kick you in the bladder and poke his head into your stomach at the same time. Lol. 

Blue - Where are you with planning for tests? What have you decided?

I hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Aleeah

*Crysshae* - Still hopeful for you, how are you feeling in yourself this month? Hope the cat is behaving and letting you have sleep? When will you be testing??xx

*Bright* - Have you got to the baby dancing bit yet? And how are you getting on with the preseed? xx

*SLG* - Baby's memorial sounds so lovely, what a sweet thing to do. And you are being ever so patient, I really hope this is the most amazing story ever and when you get that ultrasound there's a little baby lurking in there! You deserve this so much, rooting for you xxx

*LL* - February sounds like a perfect time to go shopping, all the January rush will be over and will give you a chance to shop in peace! My friend dragged me to the shops at the weekend and I felt I should buy something, so I brought some baby grows but felt really uncomfortable about it all. I think I need to go with hubby and I'll feel better, he's very positive and will force me out of my shopping shell! 

I'm sure you'll have a bump before you know it, mine's crept up on me, definitely more prominent the last few days.

That's so cool you're going for a jungle theme! We're going for a jungle theme too! Found some amazing wall stickers but they're quite expensive and I'm not ready to buy yet but I think a jungle theme is fantastic, works with either I think.

*Linny* - So exciting your scan is in 3 weeks! Exciting you'll be finding out the gender... any personal guesses?? I'm sorry you're feeling so much anxiety, it's probably just baby brain related hormones, I'm either really happy or soppy crying at everything!! Haven't had the anger yet, once I get that I've got a full house!!!:haha:

*Lindsay* - Your little man sounds like a cheeky one already and it's great you're instinct was right about which way round he was, glad he may have already shifted, can't believe he weighs 3lbs already xx

*Blue* - How are you doing missy? Have you been back to the doctors? xx

*AFM* - I fainted AGAIN! I now know when it happens, seems to be quite quickly after dinner, so I know to not do much straight after dinner. I've looked it up on Dr Google and it seems fairly common, body is trying to digest the food etc so blood gets pumped down, it also says it's because of large meals... oops!! So have started eating less but more often and I was fine yesterday xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Don't worry about the weight gain! It'll all even out eventually. I am afraid to get weighed at my next dr's visit. I always weigh myself beforehand just to prepare myself. I hadn't gained any weight at my 8 week check-up but I'm sure I've gained some now. 

Sounds like you are VERY jumpy the last little bit! :haha: I think pregnancy triggers all sorts of anxiety because you're just sooo focused on keeping your baby alive. It becomes very all-encompassing. Everything seems like a hazard to me now! That is hilarious about the dried mashed potato on your neck, though! I do hope you can find a way to relax soon.

That makes sense you don't want to decorate the room until your stepson comes back, and I do remember you saying that now. It must be a big trial having such issues with seeing him. I hope he doesn't have to come home to a newborn brother or sister without finding out first! 

My 20-week scan isn't booked yet. I'd imagine she won't give me the requisition until a lot closer to the date. But I'm due to be 20 weeks on the 21st of March, so sometime around then I'm sure! DH and I are actually going to have a little mini getaway that weekend. We're hoping to rent a little cabin by the lake with a fireplace and a jacuzzi tub (don't worry - I'll be bringing a bath thermometer with me to make sure it is in the ideal zone for pregnant people)! We just have to make sure there's a heater in the cabin because if not we'll freeze to death. :haha:

Lindsay - Ah, yes, I was guessing around 5'2" or 5'3" so I guess I was right! hehe. I am 5'8" but I feel like I only ever make friends with short people so I always feel like a giant. ;) 

If you are having burning in your throat, are you sure it's not acid reflux and not heartburn? It sounds awful but I'm glad you've had some relief today. Hopefully you're right and he shifted positions and now it won't bother you so much. I am glad your ultrasound went well! How crazy to think you have a 3 lb baby inside of you! He will be here before you know it! A stars/moon/space theme sounds cute, but you definitely have to go with what's available. Let me know what you decide in the end! :) 

Crys - C'mon...I know you must be doing some symptom spotting by now! 

Blue - How are you doing? 

Aleeah - COOL that we're both doing jungle theme! I agree it's pretty gender neutral which is perfect for you since you're not finding out! For us, we'll just use certain accents to make the room more 'girly' or boyish! 

That is scary that you fainted again!!! I am glad you seem to have figured out the source and a way to combat it. I do hope it doesn't happen again and that you'll still mention it to your dr next time you see him/her! 

AFM - In regards to baby brain stories, the other night I was nagging my dh about something or another, and then mid-sentence I completely forgot what I was mad at him for! I stood there and was like, "Wait - what am I mad at you for again? No, seriously, tell me!" (to which of course he didn't bother replying) and I had to stand there for a full minute, puzzled and confused as my mind remained completely blank! FINALLY I had eureka moment and remembered the issue at hand and finished my lecture before leaving him alone! :haha: I bet my dh wishes I'd forget what I'm mad at him for more often. :winkwink:


----------



## teacup

Aleeah - Hope you don't have any more fainting episodes! Take it easy. xx

Slg - Glad to hear your body is getting some great ovulation symptoms this cycle! What date are you going to test? Your memorial sounded lovely, such a nice idea. xx

AFM - I'm on cycle day 46 with no AF. It's so weird because my boobs REALLY hurt (more than when I was pregnant!) I wonder if I have an ovarian cyst? I remember in my first scan when I miscarried the first time the midwife said I had a cyst on my ovary for producing progesterone during the pregnancy, and in the second scan she said that the cyst had gone when the miscarriage ended. But this time I hadn't had any scans after the miscarriage, so perhaps I grew another cyst for the second pregnancy and it hasn't gone down? That would explain the strange symptoms and lack of period maybe? :shrug: I have ordered some cheapy pregnancy tests and ovulation tests online so will try those out when they arrive.


----------



## brighteyez73

Aleeah said:


> *Crysshae* - Still hopeful for you, how are you feeling in yourself this month? Hope the cat is behaving and letting you have sleep? When will you be testing??xx
> 
> *Bright* - Have you got to the baby dancing bit yet? And how are you getting on with the preseed? xx
> 
> *SLG* - Baby's memorial sounds so lovely, what a sweet thing to do. And you are being ever so patient, I really hope this is the most amazing story ever and when you get that ultrasound there's a little baby lurking in there! You deserve this so much, rooting for you xxx
> 
> *LL* - February sounds like a perfect time to go shopping, all the January rush will be over and will give you a chance to shop in peace! My friend dragged me to the shops at the weekend and I felt I should buy something, so I brought some baby grows but felt really uncomfortable about it all. I think I need to go with hubby and I'll feel better, he's very positive and will force me out of my shopping shell!
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a bump before you know it, mine's crept up on me, definitely more prominent the last few days.
> 
> That's so cool you're going for a jungle theme! We're going for a jungle theme too! Found some amazing wall stickers but they're quite expensive and I'm not ready to buy yet but I think a jungle theme is fantastic, works with either I think.
> 
> *Linny* - So exciting your scan is in 3 weeks! Exciting you'll be finding out the gender... any personal guesses?? I'm sorry you're feeling so much anxiety, it's probably just baby brain related hormones, I'm either really happy or soppy crying at everything!! Haven't had the anger yet, once I get that I've got a full house!!!:haha:
> 
> *Lindsay* - Your little man sounds like a cheeky one already and it's great you're instinct was right about which way round he was, glad he may have already shifted, can't believe he weighs 3lbs already xx
> 
> *Blue* - How are you doing missy? Have you been back to the doctors? xx
> 
> *AFM* - I fainted AGAIN! I now know when it happens, seems to be quite quickly after dinner, so I know to not do much straight after dinner. I've looked it up on Dr Google and it seems fairly common, body is trying to digest the food etc so blood gets pumped down, it also says it's because of large meals... oops!! So have started eating less but more often and I was fine yesterday xxx

Aleeah - I think it is too early not sure but we have been bd'ing anyway just cause we been in the mood. LOL but will be using the Preseed starting on Sunday I think that will be the time to start using it. What do you think according to my chart?


----------



## teacup

Oh and I had my doctors appointment and she just said come back in 2 weeks if I still haven't had my period. :dohh:


----------



## Lindsay109

Crys, any symptoms yet? Your chart is looking good :) Yep, that's exactly what it feels like he is doing sometimes, lol

Aleeah, please be careful! The fainting must be a bit scary, hopefully your smaller meals will help. It may also be worth a call into the doctor or midwife to let them know what's going on. I can't believe the baby is 3 lbs either, lol.

Linny, I agree with LL, you shouldn't worry about the weight gain. I really think your body will do what it needs to do. I have found that my weight gain is quite sporadic - in the last 2 weeks I'm only up just under half a lb, but the 3 weeks before that I was up 3 lbs.

LL, I always thought acid reflux and heartburn were the same thing? Whatever it is, it was not pleasant! Fortunately it still hasn't bothered me at all today and I've had 2 meals and a snack so hopefully it'll stay away for a bit. I bet your DH is hoping you have more baby brain moments,and that they last longer, lol.

Teacup, sorry to hear you're still in limbo land! Hopefully a bfp (preferably) or AF will arrive soon so you know what's going on. 

Bright, you probably want to start using the preseed a few days before you think you're going to ovulate.


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah! Tell the doctor! It might be related to anemia. You should check it out just in case.

Lol LL - Gotta love baby brain!

Tea - Every time you ovulate, a corpus luteum cyst forms to make progesterone. When you don't fall pregnant, it resorbs. I have heard it is possible for it to stick around before, so you might have something there. They say it's normal to up to 12 weeks after a miscarriage without a period too though...so it's down to getting your doctor to check it out. :shrug:

AFM - I found myself at Wal-Mart alone last night, caved and bought tests. So naturally with them so easily accessible, I had to use one. It's a blurry pic. Can't tell if there is anything there or not... :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## crysshae

Might as well go all out now....Lol. 

As for symptoms, I've had some nausea. A couple times quite icky. One day it was bad enough I had to eat crackers while waiting on dinner. 

Pinches and twinges, dull crampy feeling. Boobs have been a bit sore and started hurting on the sides and under my arms yesterday evening. Still sore a bit on the sides today but not under my arms. There's no telling. And if there is a line there, I feel like it might be too light for 11 dpo....although, of course, I've looked up pictures of those tests, and they seem to run light. Lol. It's all just to drive me crazy!!!!!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - that is frustrating that your dr didn't have any answers for you. I hope it isn't a cyst or anything but hopefully your AF will just show up soon (or a new BFP)! I can imagine you're frustrated. 

Crys - those are some promising symptoms! I don't blame you for testing but I can't tell if there's a line or not either.

Lindsay- yeah, they're definitely different things but I've never experienced acid reflux before. I only know because my DH suffers terribly from it due to a herniated esophagus! But I know my pregnancy book differentiated them as well...I suppose you could google if you're curious. ;) 
I totally agree that the body will just do what it needs to do in regards to weight gain!


----------



## Lindsay109

Lol, Crys, I had to laugh about the post with the test, and then the second one very shortly after about going all out with the symptoms. It is hard to tell on that test but I feel like I might be able to see a shadow of a line.... I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

LL, well I have educated myself now and I think you're right, it probably was acid reflux. Your poor DH, I have huge amounts of sympathy for him if he deals with that all the time!


----------



## teacup

I can see a line Cryshae! How many dpo are you? 

Thanks for the cyst info, I guess I'll just have to wait and see... I'm so impatient to just get onto a new cycle and start trying again! My sister is sadly having a miscarriage at the moment. :( I guess it's in our jeans! Although she does have two lovely boys so is a little more lucky than me. xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - Oh no! I'm so sorry about your sister. At least she has you as a support system. But really, what an awful thing for anyone to go through. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! I am sure you will have your own little healthy baby very soon. :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Tea. I pray for comfort for her and her husband. :hugs:

I'm 11 dpo today.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - You are getting there!

AFM - Today I was surprisingly unbloated, and I shockingly discovered that I am showing a little bit! There is a tiny little bump that is rock hard and I can't suck in. Pretty exciting! I was obsessed with it all evening and couldn't stop bringing it up with dh. :haha: Of course, I must keep wearing sack-like shirts to hide it a little while longer. :)


----------



## Linnypops

LL - You're 12 weeks! In my book (and in the UK) it's considered 2nd Tri! Woohoo! And happy to hear about your hard bump! :) I've had to do away with loose clothes because they just make me look like i'm overweight, whereas tight tops at least show it's not just fat lol. Your little getaway sounds wonderful! How romantic! I hope there's a big log fire and giant sheepskin rug too ;) Loving the preggo brain story! :haha: Bet your DH thought christmas had come. lol.


Lindsay - Yeah my cousin had Acid Reflux really bad in the 3rd tri - they *say* it's got something to do with the babies having hair as it tickles? Dunno if it's true. Glad to hear your scan went super! I read in my wee hypno-birthing book that a lot of babies will turn even later if you just visualise it?!!? It sounds very hippyish but apparently gets results lol.

Also yeah, breathlessness is getting easier to ignore - I think you're right, initially it makes you panic because breathing seems pretty essential :haha: but then I realised I wasn't dropping dead either lol.

Cryss - I'm usually awful at squinters but I feel like there's a line forming at the edges next to the 'T'. hard to be sure, but if it is a line, it's not shabby for 11dpo. Will you try again in a couple of days? :) The 'tato incident was a perfect storm of long hair, lazy eating habits and a lot of mash for dinner :haha: 

Aleeah - Oh no! But for once Dr Google is correct! This was exactly what the Dr told me after one of my fainting incidents. Well, glad you've got the issue sussed out now. My personal theory is that it might be a boy because it measured a week ahead and i'm sure of my dates to within a couple of days. That's literally it though....I have no other instincts about it. :) 

Teacup - The boobs might just be a good sign - I got the worst ever sore boobs a few days before my first AF after MC. Far far worse than anything i ever had before or since. Still no idea why, just happened and then bam - AF. Any kind of symptom like that usually means *something*...Really sorry to hear about your sister, gosh that's tough for you both...And sorry the doc was more of a 'wait and see' approach. They often seem to do that....hopefully something will have happened long before then X

Brighteyes - Glad to hear baby making has started in earnest! :) X

Afm - feeling good...Fair amount of energy and also forced myself to dress nice and slap some make up on...It's made a big difference to my mood tbh. X


----------



## bluestars

Teacup Im so sorry for your sister. I hope she is doing as well as she can be. 

Crys I think I see a line too! Signs look great!

Lit - woow for bump. 

Ive not been catching up well. Its on my phone and its difficult and im sort of trying to distance myself from anything ttc related. Ive also got a virus and not feeling great so its probably the reason to try avoid everything. 

I hope all you girls are well. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Cries have you tested again?

Linny - im glad breathlessness isnt bothering you so much! Have you uploaded any bump photos anywhere ? Xxx


----------



## teacup

Happy 12 weeks LL! Great to hear you have a neat little bump! :thumbup: xx

I have started spotting, so hopefully AF will be here in full force soon so I can start cycle day 1!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Can totally understand that, you need some mental relief from the stress of it. Sorry about the virus as well - just a flu or something? I have no bump pics anywhere! I'll try and get one this weekend! Xx

Teacup - Great! Glad to hear something's happening, even if it isn't the bfp hoped for! New cycle = awesome X


----------



## bluestars

Its just a viral thing a rash more than anything. Would love to see bump picture xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Makeup and dressing up does make you feel so much better! I don't do it enough. 

Blue - I hope you feel better soon. 

Tea - I'm sorry it didn't turn out a BFP, but yay for a new start and new cycle!

LL - That first bump is so fun! You'll have to start documenting it with pictures.

AFM - The cheapy test looked darker today, so I pulled out one of the FRERs I bought. It's light, but it's positive, and I could see it as it went across the window! That did not happen with my pregnancies last year. I pray that's a start of this one being different.


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, so sorry to hear about your sisters miscarriage, I hope she and her husband are doing okay. 

LL, you're 12 weeks!!! And a little bump too!! How exciting :happydance: Have you been feeling any better yet?

Linny, glad to hear you're feeling good - hopefully you have more and more days like that now :) I was exactly the same about the breathing, at first it was quite scary, but then I realized that I could do everything I needed to do and I was still apparently getting enough oxygen, so I decided to stop worrying about it, lol. I would also love to see your bump pic :) I've heard that wives tale about baby having hair and heartburn too... we shall see :) I've done some googling and see that there are also some movements you can do to encourage baby to turn, so I'm going to try that too. I really think he already moved a bit though because I no longer feel the really big bladder kicks either, and I'm feeling most everything through the centre of my belly and on both sides.

Blue, sorry to hear you're under the weather :( I hope you feel better soon! I can definitely understand the need for a mental break from all the ttc business, it's hard work. Just remember we're all cheering for you :hugs:

AFM, nothing much new. Got to sleep in a bit today which was a very welcome break and going to be working from home which means I can stay in my pajamas, hehe.


----------



## Lindsay109

crysshae said:


> Linny - Makeup and dressing up does make you feel so much better! I don't do it enough.
> 
> Blue - I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Tea - I'm sorry it didn't turn out a BFP, but yay for a new start and new cycle!
> 
> LL - That first bump is so fun! You'll have to start documenting it with pictures.
> 
> AFM - The cheapy test looked darker today, so I pulled out one of the FRERs I bought. It's light, but it's positive, and I could see it as it went across the window! That did not happen with my pregnancies last year. I pray that's a start of this one being different.

Wow, CONGRATS!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm going to keep everything crossed that this one will be your sticky bfp!!!


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Lindsay! 

As for hair and heartburn, it really is a wives tale. My 2nd daughter was completely bald and stayed that way till she was nearly 2. I had horrible heartburn with her. Now, she has the most hair of all of my kids. Lol.


----------



## slg76

Emily just had hair fuzz when she was born. I had terrible heartburn but that was magnified by the chemo drugs I was on too. Still, a wives take for sure. 

Congratulations crys!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lindsay, acupuncture is known to turn babies but it takes several weeks. Just keep in mind if still breech near the end. 

No more obvious cervical fluid for me and my OPK got lighter. Wonder what's coming next. 

Got a reminder reality check about babies yesterday. Emily had a twisted diaper, managed to get poop on both feet, then walked across every cushion on my cream colored sofa. Ahhh the fun part of kids. Poor thing was so upset when she realized what had happened. She hates poop!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Well, that's nice that in some places this is the 2nd tri already. 12 weeks does seem like a big milestone at any rate. Yeah, I would imagine once your bump gets more prominent you would need tighter clothes to show it off. For me, my bump is not evident unless i'm wearing a skin-tight tank top, and even then it probably doesn't look like a baby bump. It's very, very small! But I'm looking forward to showing it off when it gets a bit more noticeable! 
There will definitely be a log fireplace at the cabin, and we'll see about the sheepskin rug. ;) 

I'm glad you're less concerned with the breathlessness now. I get really out of breath from doing really simple tasks like putting away laundry or (today) crawling under my computer desk to plug my laptop in. It really does help the mood to dress nicer and put make up on.

Blue - I hate catching up on my phone too. This morning I started feeling really excited for you to get pregnant. I have a feeling it's coming around the corner! Have you booked your gyn appt yet? When does your DH get his SA again? Sorry about your virus. I do hope you feel better soon. :hugs:

Teacup - Oh, the lovely spotting, I do hope AF makes its way to you ASAP so you can start fresh. 

Crys - Oh wow!!!!! A light positive is definitely a positive! I'll bet you this is it!! :happydance:

Lindsay - Ooh nice, working from home! I worked from home for the first time ever yesterday afternoon and LOVED it. The best part was wearing my sweats! :) Unfortunately, I didn't have a very good chair so now my back is really killing me.

My nausea still seems to come and go, and I am still getting nauseous if I don't eat every 20 minutes. Starting to wonder if that will ever go away! The fatigue hasn't lifted yet either, but I think I am overall feeling a bit better.

Sara - Ewww, that is so gross about Emily! I am not looking forward to the more disgusting aspects of parenthood, but I will take the good with the bad. How did you get that off your couch?

I hope you ovulated and your body is getting back in gear!


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> AFM - The cheapy test looked darker today, so I pulled out one of the FRERs I bought. It's light, but it's positive, and I could see it as it went across the window! That did not happen with my pregnancies last year. I pray that's a start of this one being different.

Yayyy! Congratulations Crysshae! :happydance: Have a happy healthy nine months! Great news that the lines are getting dark quickly - I have never had that so if I do then it will give me lots of reassurance. xx


----------



## slg76

luckily my couch cushions have removable covers so once the majority of poop was wiped off I could throw everything in the washing machine.


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all! 

You will have your rainbow Tea! Darker tests definitely help with reassurance. 

Glad you have removable covers, Sara. That would have been even worse to clean up without those. I hope that lighter OPK means you've ovulated!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Crys!!!!! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry if this is full of mistakes, I'm on my phone and no good with it!

*Crysshae* - A million congratulations!!! I'll be honest and say I shed a little tear when I read your post. I'm praying so hard this is your sticky bean, I knew it! Your chart looked amazing! Have you told hubby yet? When will you go to docs etc? I'm excited for you. 2014 will be the year for all of us, we'll all have our babies in one way or another, either in our tummy's or in our arms but we'll have them. Thank you for kick starting it all so magnificently xxx

*Sara* - your little one sounds so funny, I love that she got upset too!! I'm dreading the poop going everywhere, our new house has wool carpets in the lounge and bedrooms, I've heard they are notorious for staining badly, so going for rugs all the way and luckily our sofa covers are washable too so baby can soil away there!!!! Have you anymore pics of your little girl? She's adorable xxx

*Lindsay* - Hope little man does turn on his own accord. I sneaked a peak at your bump photo too and it's so cute! I think I look more pregnant than you or actually just fatter!! You've got lovely hair so bubs might have your hair! I love an old wives tale! I'm considering doing the ring test just for fun! Hope the heartburn clears up completely for you xx

*Lit* - your break sounds just amazing, I'm so jealous!! Can I come please!!?? I hope the nausea eases up on you. Have you tried seabands and ginger biscuits? I found they helped me. Remember to drink to lots of water too, I find that helps me to perk up on tired days. I'd say you're in the second trimester too at 12 weeks, so exciting!! Start enjoying it, this little bubba is here to stay!xx

*Tea* - hope you catch that egg this cycle, this could be your sticky BFP cycle, bring it on, how amazing would that be!! Rooting for you xx

*Blue* - I'm sorry you're not very well. Drinks lots of liquids and take good care of yourself. We need you fighting fit to catch that BFP this month, I'm with Lit, have a feeling it'll surprise you this month. Just hang in there missy xxxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone, it's hard on my phone!!

*AFM* - I'm trying to take things slower but it's actually hard to remember I'm pregnant. No symptoms apart from backache now and again and my tummy getting in the way! I had to tell work as we planning some big projects for this year and I felt it unfair not to say anything. My boss was over the moon, lovely lovely reaction. My team however...stunned silences!! No congratulations at all!!!! I think all they see is what it's going to be like covering me whilst I'm off and it won't be easy! I didn't let it get to me, quite thick skinned but a little bit of happiness wouldn't have gone amiss!!xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Hurray!!! Frer's are so blinkin reliable and consistent, and good to hear it's behaving differently to the losses...Have you told hubs? Hope you're feeling really positive! Fx for a sticky babe xX

Lindsay - Glad to hear bubs is on the move already! I also read somehing about very old fashioned midwives being able to manipulate the baby round with their hands...sounds weird and distrubing to me lol. I cannot believe you are nearly 30 weeks! It seems only yesterday when i was remarking on you being 20 weeks :haha: X

Sara - That sounds promising (The opk's and EWCM)...I can't remember if you temp or it's not convenient for you with waking up times? Oh dear! Poor emily, sofa and you! Glad to hear it is washable though. X

LL - As long as there's a fire and blankets! :) Sounds well cosy....I'm sure the nausea will lift eventually...for me it just got more days between attacks so i didn't really notice that it was dissappearing till it literally stopped altogether :) X

Aleeah - Your boss sounds lovely! Shame about the rest of your workmates but guess this is what happens in an office which - from the sounds of it - is a little under resourced/over worked? Wouldn't they get maternity cover for you anyway? X

Teacup - How's things today? X

Blue - Any let-up with your illness? x

Afm - went out to watch Wolf of Wall street last night - didn't realise it was 3 hours long! But was very watchable if rather - er - morally dubious on all counts. :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Thank you ladies! Haven't told him yet. I am feeling very positive. 

Aleeah - Your boss sounds wonderful! You're probably right about the others. Hopefully they'll come around.

Linny - i hadn't heard of that movie - not saying much for me. I never hear of movies unless they're Disney lol. Will have to give it a try.

Lindsay - When my daughter hadn't turned at 34 weeks, my doctor suggested I sleep with my head down and my bottom on a pillow. Don't know if it really works, but she turned.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - I am glad you finally told work!!! It's nice your boss had such a great reaction, but too bad your team didn't. Maybe they really were just shocked and will seem more positive about it on Monday. Sometimes people really do have terrible reactions to pregnancy but they're happy inside. I understand about them being stressed about the extra work for them to do while you're away, though. My workplace is terrible and does not cover people's mat leaves while they're away; they just dump all their work on everyone else. So I know I'll feel a little guilty when I go off work (but not that guilty :winkwink:). I'm definitely drinking lots of water but I haven't tried sea bands and I actually haven't been able to find any ginger biscuits at the store! My gingersnap cookies at Christmas were somewhat helpful though. 

Sorry to hear about your backache!!! I can tell mine is going to get so much worse! My SI joint was killing me the last couple days and I could barely bend or walk around. I do hope yours doesn't get too much worse. Can you go for massages or physio or anything?


Linny - Yeah, I think that will probably happen to me too because symptoms are definitely just getting a bit farther away now, although I was unpleasantly surprised that my fatigue attacks came back with a vengeance this week. They're quite awful and overpowering so I can hardly wait until those disappear. But the nausea I think is spreading itself out further in between as well, so hopefully it will just disappear in the next week or two. :winkwink:

I'm glad you enjoyed your movie night out last night. I can't imagine sitting through a 3-hour movie but I'm glad it was enjoyable!!! We are getting together with friends of ours today (the one that's due in June), and I'm going to get stuck going to see Ender's Game or Thor. I am sooo not an action movie person, so am really not looking forward to it, although I'm sure I might end up enjoying it.

Crys - Did you test again today to see the line get darker? Congratulations, though! This is all super exciting. I can't remember if I forgot to say congratulations in the last post. When will your due date be? :) 

AFM - If this is the second trimester already, then it sucks. As I mentioned, I'm having terrible fatigue attacks again, the nausea isn't gone, the insomnia is still plaguing me, my joints feel all puffy and stiff, and - worst of all - I am STILL SO ANGRY AND GROUCHY ALL THE TIME! My husband thought it was Sunday today and woke me up from a beautiful sleep-in to tell me we had to get up for church! That pretty much messed up my whole morning and I've been in a rage ever since. But I'm pretty much always in a rage these days. When you all were talking about your husbands calling you "Scary ____" I didn't say anything because if anything, my husband might have a different name for me if I were in a pleasant mood, since that it the much rarer occasion! :haha: I am just so, so angry all the time and I can't WAIT to cheer up a bit. Please tell me the 2nd trimester brings better moods?

We are telling dh's parents today over coffee (which I won't be drinking because the smell still makes me want to puke :sick:). Then we will also probably announce to our friends K&L when we get together tonight since they told us veeery early, and I'd like to finally talk about our pregnancies together. Still haven't told dh's siblings or any other friends or extended family, or work.


----------



## teacup

Well AF showed up yesterday and she is here with a vengeance! Very heavy and I'm all achey. But at least I can call today cycle day 2 and look forward to trying out all my new opks and pregnancy tests! 

My potential due date if I conceive this cycle is 1st Nov! So only 5 days after my birthday, and 15 days after OH's! I quite like that idea for some reason so I'm going to give this month by best shot! (Or OH can give his best shots I mean! :haha: Sorry bad taste joke! :blush: )

Linny - We have been thinking of watching that film! Is it very good? xx

LL - Glad to hear your symptoms are still there in full force! Exciting you will be telling your pregnant friend soon! I bet it's been so hard not to say anything all this time. xx

Aleeah - How rude of your work colleagues to not congratulate you! Very strange! Yes as you say they are probably thinking of themselves and how they'll cover your work. Well done for not letting it get to you, I bet you can't wait for maternity leave to start! Yayy! How many weeks left at work? It's good your boss was really lovely and happy for you. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Hurray for positive vibes! When do you think you'll tell your hubs? Will you go the docs and get a blood test? (I heard that's more common over there) x

LL - RE: the fatigue, no energy-return to report here - maybe it happens a little later in second tri? I was all '13 weeks, hello energy boost!'....followed by lots of napping :haha:. Also, as regards the rages - It's totally understandable...The mix of tiredness and physical discomfort - of course tolerance goes right down! Also, remember the amount of stress you've been under these past 12 weeks! I think my rage started to subside very recently because I was feeling less anxiety about the pregnancy. it's not totally gone, but the worst of it is over and i'm noticeably happier.

My prob is still the fatigue though, and tbh the impact it has on me and df as a couple. We were very much a going out, socialising pair. DF is really an active person. And i'm terrible company because of just wanting to be horizontal all the time....He does understand though, it's just a shame and I feel sorry for him. x

Teacup - Sorry AF is being a b*tch, but I think a heavy period is a good start, get everything cleared, start over afresh. Yes it is a good film tbh, it's incredibly watchable....it is very long though, we went in at 8:15 and after trailers etc we got out about 11:30pm! But you don't notice time dragging or anything.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - sorry AF is so heavy and gross, but I am sure you are relieved that it's finally here! It's so fun when your new potential due date seems sooo appealing. I found that every month became appealing, but I especially loved the idea of an August due date, so I sure hope you get your Nov 1 due date! And I appreciated your off-colour joke. ;) :haha: 

It was fun telling my pregnant friend yesterday. She was THRILLED to have a bump buddy and we ended up talking about our pregnancies the whole evening (unfortunately she is one of those pregnant people who didn't have ANY nausea, fatigue or other unpleasant symptoms in the first tri). We are actually planning a couples' trip together to a big city for some baby shopping sometime in April! 

Linny - well, I am sad to hear your fatigue hasn't gone away, but relieved to have someone who relates! Haha I totally get you with it affecting your relationship with your husband. My DH is extremely sociable and I know he's feeling a bit stifled staying at home all the time because all I want to do is sleep or lie down! The last couple weekends we've seen friends again which has been nice. I seem to have short bursts of slight energy, followed by long periods of lethargy and fatigue. I do hope that your energy comes back at some point in the second tri, as I've heard it gets worse again in the 3rd. How does anyone manage to prepare for their baby's arrival when they're in a coma their entire pregnancy? Hahah

You're right about the stress though. I hadn't even thought about that making me extra grumpy, but stress does always turn me into an angry person. With such a nasty combo of stress, hormones and fatigue I suppose I can't be too surprised about my moods. But I hope as I get further along and relax a bit that I'll feel a bit less angry, as you said!!

I have currently been awake since 5 am thanks to that horrible insomnia!! Usually I fall back asleep -eventually- but no such luck this time. I am getting soooo frustrated!!!! :(


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations crys!!! Thats fantastic news soo pleased for you!!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Ladies, but...

It was a chemical. Line is barely there on FRER today and nonexistent on the cheapy. I used both FRERs I had left just to be sure. :nope:

And of course I told DH yesterday.

Fresh start when AF shows... Due today or tomorrow.

I'll catch up tomorrow on my computer.


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Thanks Ladies, but...
> 
> It was a chemical. Line is barely there on FRER today and nonexistent on the cheapy. I used both FRERs I had left just to be sure. :nope:
> 
> And of course I told DH yesterday.
> 
> Fresh start when AF shows... Due today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'll catch up tomorrow on my computer.

:( I'm so sorry to hear that Crysshae. :hugs: Hope you're okay. We'll be cycle buddies this cycle and WILL have our rainbow babies. xxxx


----------



## slg76

sorry crys :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Oh no...I'm so sorry! :hugs: That is just not fair. I hope you're doing okay and can stay somewhat positive for next month.


----------



## Linnypops

:hugs: oh no, im sorry to hear that Cryss! x


----------



## Aleeah

Oh I'm so so so sorry Crys. Really thought this was it too, sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Soo sorry crys :hugs: 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I had a tiny speck (like a mm) of spotting this afternoon. Sigh. I just have a feeling of dread now and I want my 11:20 am appointment tomorrow to come NOW! I feel I've been waiting for ages already. :( 

I did throw up today and have felt queasy all day so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## Lindsay109

Oh Crys, I am so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope you're doing okay and that the next one will be your take home baby.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, sorry to hear there was a bit more spotting. I'm sure it's nothing to be concerned about, but I know how scary any amount of spotting can be. I hope your appointment tomorrow will come quickly and reassure you that your little one is doing just fine. I'm glad you told your friend - it's nice to be able to share the excitement, etc with others :) Your shopping trip sounds like fun too! How did it go telling DH's parents?

Teacup, sorry to hear AF is giving you a hard time, but hopefully it'll be a good clear out and will get your body all prepared for next month :)

Slg, thanks for the tip about acupuncture, I will keep it in mind if he doesn't turn! 

Aleeah, we tried the ring test - when I held the ring myself, it showed boy. When DH held it, it didn't do anything for any of us, lol. Glad to hear you told work and your boss was so happy for you :) Hopefully the rest of your coworkers will come around soon enough! I think you need to post a bump photo for us some day soon :) 

AFM, not much new. Hubby and I accomplished a lot around the house today and now I am totally exhausted - I feel like I could to go bed now and sleep until tomorrow morning. The little one gave me a scare today too... I wasn't feeling him move very much and had a little panic. Fortunately a glass of juice and lying down for a bit seems to remedied that


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - telling dh's parents went really well actually. They had great reactions, were very happy for us, and asked all the right questions. :) It felt nice to feel a bit excited for a while. But today I am a wreck and had a bit of a meltdown. I really hope my dr's appointment goes well. 

I am sorry you had a scare today! That definitely would have been worrisome but I am so glad that some juice and lying down helped get him moving! I am sure he was just having a little nap. :) Sometimes I feel bad that we all have to deal with this extra anxiety. I am sure a normal pregnant person goes through enough already, and I just wish we all didn't have to know the pain of something going wrong. 
I hope you get a very good rest tonight. It's always rough when the weekend exhausts you.


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Sorry to hear your little un scared you but glad all is well! My freind's freind made her drive to the hospital recently because her baby didn't move after she drank some coke - which apparently always makes him move....but was all fine like you. I dunno what it is with babies...they were created to worry us. X

LL - It's really weird I also had literally a mm of spotting the day before my US at 12 weeks....hmm. It was so tiny I was baffled by it. You know what though...and this might sound weird and also tmi - but if you did a bm before it are you quite sure it wasn't a little spot from there? I ask because...I think that's what happened with me....after that day I began to develop terrible internal hemorrhoids - just a thought.

In any case - hopefully your LO will be quick to find on the doppler. My only advice would be - if your doc is searching about trying to find it and hasn't tried going really low (like at the pubic hair line)...then suggest they try down there. Mine was always hanging about down there :) Good luck for today - I just know your LO will be doing great X

Afm - Feeling much improved physically, less breathless and have mw appt today...However all weekend i've worked on a side job but the client is in the US so I am getting calls at like 10pm and also mega-changes to things which means i'll need to do some serious overtime on it. Sigh.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - Glad your little one got moving after the juice. All of mine worried me that way when they were still. If you are up moving a lot, you won't notice them moving as much also. 

LL - I hope your appt today gives you some reassurance when you get to hear your tiny one's heartbeat! 

Blue - How are you doing?

Aleeah - I agree. About time for a bump pic....please.

Tea - Cycle buddies it is! I didn't realize I misspoke yesterday. AF for me is due today or tomorrow. I thought it was 14 dpo yesterday, but that's today. 

AFM - Temp dropped today. I had been trying to wait testing out, and now I feel if I had not given in to temptation, I wouldn't even have known since it looks like AF is going to arrive on time. Waiting to test could've saved me from that bit of heartache. I don't think I would've given in if my symptoms hadn't been so strong. Even had nausea where I had to eat crackers while waiting on dinner time to come around. I'm going to try not to give in anymore so I won't see it if it happens again. Of course, I won't know if I can hold off until that time comes again. 

At least I know sperm and egg are meeting, and apparently very easily. As well, my body will apparently let anything implant, and by looking at my temps and HPTs at the same time this go round, my progesterone does not drop unless the hCG does. So, those are good things. Guessing it's egg quality at this point, so going to research all those boosting egg quality supplements today and try to get started on those ASAP.

I hope everyone else is doing great! 

Sticky babydust for everyone! :dust:


----------



## brighteyez73

Sorry Crys....this new cycle will be your rainbow baby!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I think you're right that your egg & sperm are definitely having no problem meeting or implanting but that you just haven't had the 'right' egg yet. It is a shame with early testing that sometimes you find out things you'd rather not know. At any rate, I am sure your lucky month is right around the corner! 

Linny - that's interesting that you say that because I also felt completely baffled by the tiny amount and I had had a BM a bit earlier in the day and I also wondered if perhaps it was from that. Gross, but possible. That's horrible you've been suffering from hemmorhoids already! I really hope I get lucky with those. 
I am sitting at the dr's office right now so hopefully I will have some good news shortly. Although I am nervous, I actually have a good feeling about the appt so I think things will be okay. 

Sounds like you are working very hard as of late. Sounds exhausting answering calls at 10 pm! I would be asleep already! I hope things slow down a bit soon, although I'm sure the extra money before baby comes is good!!! 

How is everyone else? Blue- has your virus cleared up? 

Bright - how are you getting along?


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - I think you're right that your egg & sperm are definitely having no problem meeting or implanting but that you just haven't had the 'right' egg yet. It is a shame with early testing that sometimes you find out things you'd rather not know. At any rate, I am sure your lucky month is right around the corner!
> 
> Linny - that's interesting that you say that because I also felt completely baffled by the tiny amount and I had had a BM a bit earlier in the day and I also wondered if perhaps it was from that. Gross, but possible. That's horrible you've been suffering from hemmorhoids already! I really hope I get lucky with those.
> I am sitting at the dr's office right now so hopefully I will have some good news shortly. Although I am nervous, I actually have a good feeling about the appt so I think things will be okay.
> 
> Sounds like you are working very hard as of late. Sounds exhausting answering calls at 10 pm! I would be asleep already! I hope things slow down a bit soon, although I'm sure the extra money before baby comes is good!!!
> 
> How is everyone else? Blue- has your virus cleared up?
> 
> Bright - how are you getting along?

Hello LL - I am doing ok. Just waiting to get a +OPK. I test twice a day and they are getting darker but not a positive yet and my chart is funky looking with the temp dips but I am just patiently waiting. How are you?


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I can see what you mean about not needing to know about the chemical...since AF will arrive on time...and not needing the grief of it. :hugs: Fwiw - you might well have come across this supplement, but if not I read that coq10 has proven effectiveness at improving egg quality. There are 2 forms, Ubiquinone and ubiquinol and apparently the easiest to absorb is the Ubiquinol version so is recommended. hth! x

LL - Can't wait to hear some good news from you! Yeah...tiny amounts like that I think cannot possibly be coming from 'further up' because....how on earth do they get out in such a tiny pristine amount? Spotting as i've always known it involves a sort of fade-in and fade-out...It just made no sense to me. Yeah, the hemorrhoids are annoying but fortunately not painful. x 

Brighteyes - Good luck for the next couple of days - are you normally a 28 day regular cycle? Hope O comes quickly for you! x


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Cryss - I can see what you mean about not needing to know about the chemical...since AF will arrive on time...and not needing the grief of it. :hugs: Fwiw - you might well have come across this supplement, but if not I read that coq10 has proven effectiveness at improving egg quality. There are 2 forms, Ubiquinone and ubiquinol and apparently the easiest to absorb is the Ubiquinol version so is recommended. hth! x
> 
> LL - Can't wait to hear some good news from you! Yeah...tiny amounts like that I think cannot possibly be coming from 'further up' because....how on earth do they get out in such a tiny pristine amount? Spotting as i've always known it involves a sort of fade-in and fade-out...It just made no sense to me. Yeah, the hemorrhoids are annoying but fortunately not painful. x
> 
> Brighteyes - Good luck for the next couple of days - are you normally a 28 day regular cycle? Hope O comes quickly for you! x[/QUO
> 
> Linny - Thanks, I am normally a 29 day regular cycle but we will see.


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - I am good, thanks. Sounds like your +OPK will be right around the corner. Hang in there! 

Linny - Yeah, it did seem really weird! I'm just hoping I don't get anymore because it's makes me stressed regardless. I'm glad your hemorrhoids aren't painful. That is what I'd be afraid of. :wacko:

AFM -

I HEARD THE HEARTBEAT! Thank goodness. I was actually surprised by how quiet and not-very-epic-sounding it was, but it was such a relief to hear. Right after, she told me that the little blips I was hearing were the baby kicking! She said, "he's a lively one!" and I felt SO proud! :) The heart rate was a lovely 165 bpm! I didn't cry or feel emotional while I heard the heartbeat, but once it sunk in a bit, as I walked to the car after my appointment I cried with relief. :)

It's a good day! :happydance:

Also, if you go with the old wives' tale that you can predict the baby's gender by the heart rate, they say that 110-130s are usually boys and 140s-160s range is usually a girl. I hope it's right! ;)


----------



## klsltsp

Yipeeee LL sooo happy for you!! Now you can breath a big sigh of relief and hopefully enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! I loove being pregnant the thought of being able to bring a life into this world is so amazing. I always say how lucky I feel to have been able to do that, so many people never get to experience that and so many want to but are never able for so many various reasons. 

So CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Bright - I am good, thanks. Sounds like your +OPK will be right around the corner. Hang in there!
> 
> Linny - Yeah, it did seem really weird! I'm just hoping I don't get anymore because it's makes me stressed regardless. I'm glad your hemorrhoids aren't painful. That is what I'd be afraid of. :wacko:
> 
> AFM -
> 
> I HEARD THE HEARTBEAT! Thank goodness. I was actually surprised by how quiet and not-very-epic-sounding it was, but it was such a relief to hear. Right after, she told me that the little blips I was hearing were the baby kicking! She said, "he's a lively one!" and I felt SO proud! :) The heart rate was a lovely 165 bpm! I didn't cry or feel emotional while I heard the heartbeat, but once it sunk in a bit, as I walked to the car after my appointment I cried with relief. :)
> 
> It's a good day! :happydance:
> 
> Also, if you go with the old wives' tale that you can predict the baby's gender by the heart rate, they say that 110-130s are usually boys and 140s-160s range is usually a girl. I hope it's right! ;)

That is so awesome LL!!! I am excited for you!


----------



## crysshae

Just wonderful LL! Gave me goosebumps reading your post.

Linny - Thanks for the advice. I have heard of that and took it religiously last year. When I had been on everything under the sun and still had 2 miscarriages, I kinda fell off the wagon and decided to see what would happen if I took nothing. Same thing....so I'm going to try a few other things and go back to taking CoQ10 and such.


----------



## Linnypops

Amazing LL! In a few more weeks you'll be feeling those kicks. High five! X


----------



## slg76

Whoo hoo LL :yipee:


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I hear ya, I still rattle with various supplements. All fine in pregnancy. Have you heard of DHEA? Think it's just the main component of fish oil but seems to be talked of highly. It's all worth a shot, though the coq10 price started to really pinch! X


----------



## crysshae

I'm actually researching DHEA right now. Lol. It's not part of fish oil. That's DHA and EPA. DHEA is a hormone. Thought to increase egg quality pretty quickly. I remembered seeing a lady here talking about getting her baby using DHEA and was searching for her post to back up what I've been reading.


----------



## slg76

DHEA is a precursor to estrogen :) It seems to be very commonly used for egg quality.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss & sara - Ahhhh! How interesting! i've been taking fish oil all this time assuming it's in there :haha: - and not really having any idea what it does lol... Talking of interesting threads - This is a thread I linked from way back because the lady seemed to be taking a lot of supplements (including DHEA) and was over 40 with a natural bfp on them https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...fp-dhea-coq10-vitex-black-cohosh-low-amh.html


----------



## bluestars

Waw just read that ladies post.... it was long... im none the wiser as to what she actually took the month of her bfp? 

DHEA ... where can I find this? Ima gonna give it a bash...maybe ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lol blue . It's pretty epic isn't it! I saw some in the health food store recently (could ask at holland and Barrett?) or can get it online quite easily. X


----------



## crysshae

Lol Linny. You definitely need the DHA but absolutely no DHEA while pregnant. That's the person I was looking for earlier. I found it and have been researching hers and others supplements most of the day. 

Blue - You can find DHEA just about anywhere but do your research. After researching it today, I'm not ready to take that plunge. If you don't know your actual levels and whether you need it or not it can make things worse. As well it's not recommended for people with PCOS due the testosterone. 

I've bought OvaBoost, royal jelly, CoQ10, more prenatals and FertilAid for DH. Lordwilling this cocktail will do the trick.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - Thanks! I really do feel so blessed to have new life inside of me. It's an exciting feeling (and a big responsibility)! I really do feel so privileged, as I know it can be difficult to get pregnant and/or stay pregnant for so many. 



crysshae said:


> Just wonderful LL! Gave me goosebumps reading your post.

Crys - Aww! That's so sweet! I hope your cocktail of supplements does the trick this month!

Linny - Thanks! I can't wait to feel a kick. Have you felt a kick yet? I can't remember now! 

Sara - :hugs: Thanks


----------



## slg76

I'm not taking DHEA right now either. Mostly because it's a precursor to estrogen and in my health situation extra estrogen is dangerous. Hopefully my herbs are doing the trick. I'm feeling positive right now and I'm encouraged that in the last couple weeks I'm getting a cycle pattern of cervical fluid. Come on period!!


----------



## crysshae

Yeah. They say DHEA increases your androgen levels which, in higher concentrations in follicular fluid, helps increase egg quality.


----------



## Linnypops

I just properly read the ladies post - blimey she did her research. Mind you though, she knew exactly what her hormone levels were so could accurately tinker about with her hormones lol - What I really like about that is that she's not at the mercy of the medical system, it's empowering...The general public are not any less capable of understanding their own health and well being if they have all the facts and are willing to do the research. Power to the people etc! :haha:

Actually - on the topic of supplements - i've taken N-Acetyl Cysteine (an anti-oxidant supplement) since ovulation - 600mg every day. A study showed that it boosted pregnancy rates by 40% and lowered miscarriage odds by 60% and loads of other benefits - it's perfectly safe to take during pregnancy so I thought - why not, it might help and it won't hurt. All the studies on it are collected here: https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/supplements-and-miscarriage/n-acetyl-cysteine

LL - I'm feeling weird things - but I can't figure out if they're LO or not, it's like a little twitchy squiggly feeling down low...not the pops or flutters people usually report....I've really no idea! The mw said she'd put it down as fetal movement anyway. I'll take that! Glad you're feeling good about it all again! Bet you it was a bm spotting - I know it's gross but to me that's the only reasonable explanation! x

Afm - midwife yesterday had not much to say about being breathless (it happens) but said I had low blood pressure and had dropped significantly since first reading but there's nothing they can give for it except recommend eating regularly. I eat hourly so i've no idea how i could get any more regular :haha:


----------



## ljsmummy

Just checking in ladies!
Sorry im so useless recently, but im just starting to feel a bit more human the last few days, so hopefully this nausea is on its way out!
Omg soooo much to read and catch up on!
Lit- so delighted for you that little heartbeat is pounding away in there!! Good work mama!
Afm - had my 12 week scan on Friday (although a little later than 12 weeks!) And everything was just perfect. We had a trainee sonographer who really took her time so we got to see baby on the screen for about 20 mins and loads of free pictures! Little rainbow had a heartbeat of 165bpm and is measuring a day ahead. We are feeling so blessed and grateful. Still not told anyone even family yet! 

Hope all the ttc-ers and pregnant ladies are doing well. I shall now start the mammoth task of catching up! 
Lots of love to you all x x


----------



## bluestars

Glad you bump ladies are doing all good. 

I read up on it more yesterday (coq10) just left it. Im taking royal jelly just now see if it makes any difference. Whats ovaboost crys? 

Been doing some exercise classes lately. Legs bumps and tums last night and im dying lol barely walk! Im sore in places I never new existed! 

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Will be a year tomorrow when I found out my little fighter passed away. And a year on sat that I gave birth to my sons :( moods horrible xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I'm so sorry again for the loss of your little men, remember they're up there looking down at you you :hugs:. They will be the brightest star in the sky when you look up at night. I still think you should go back to the doctors armed with information. But understand if there's only one doctor around etc. Hope AF has been kind and left you in peace, I'm really praying for you, so hard [-o&lt; xxx

*Crysshae *- I'm sorry again for chemical, you're dealing with it so well, you really are an inspiration :friends:. Like you said with the new cocktail of stuff it's surely got to produce a beautiful bouncy baby in no time at all!:thumbup: (for all you ladies asking for a bump pic, I've got my most tightest non pregnancy top on and just took a pic, will post from my phone in a sec) xx

*Linny *- My midwife was getting annoyed as everytime I saw her she'd ask if I could feel baby moving and I'd say no, she was certain I could but I guess I didn't know what it felt like or the movements weren't strong enough. I first believed it to be baby when I hit 18 weeks. You need to look after yourself with low blood pressure, with fainting etc, and lots of meals often is a good thing!:thumbup:xx

*LJsMummy* - So pleased to hear all's well with you, can't believe you're at 14 weeks now!! :dance:That's amazing!! When will you tell family and friends etc?? We waited to tell until I was just over 16 weeks too, I'd have waited longer but hubby has a big mouth!!:haha: I'd love to see your scan pics, can you put them up somewhere?xx

*Bright* - Good luck with the OPK, hope it turns positive soon so you can hit the baby dancing full swing!:winkwink:xx

*LL* - So so so pleased for little one's heartbeat!!:yipee: It's such a lovely sound but I remember too thinking it doesn't sound as obvious as it does for some people that post recordings online, guess they're swooshing around in lots of water so the sound doesn't carry so well. Do I detect you're after a little girly then?? I'd love a little girl, so many gorgeous outfits out there!!:flower: xx

*Lindsay* - Sounds like your little man was being a typical man... lazy!:haha: I can imagine it's quite daunting for you though and am glad he woke up! I hope you've got lots of rest in after your tiring weekend? Remember what they say, you need to get lots of rest in now, as rest will be bottom of the list when baby comes. I might try the ring test for fun, I'm still sure it's a girl though xx

*Teacup* - How are you doing?:hugs: xx

*AFM* - Well suddenly on Saturday it appears my bump might have popped!:blush: Well it certainly looks HUGE compared to before and there's no getting into my old shirts etc. I can still get into some jeans but with buttons undone so am opting for leggings instead. Bump pic to follow this post xx


----------



## Aleeah

21 weeks 3 days - Bump Pics xx
 



Attached Files:







21 weeks 3 days.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 10









21 weeks 3 days2.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 9









21 weeks 3 days3.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Linnypops

LJ's - Great to hear from you and hear you're doing well! 12 week scan sounds like a blast - it's so nice to watch them moving about and the longer the better - i found because mine was short i was just 'checking everything was ok' - a bit longer and i can imagine it'd be enjoyable...will you go in for a 20 week one too? x

Blue - I am so so sorry this anniversary is coming up. :hugs: You're in my thoughts lovely. Will you do anything to commemorate? X

Aleeah - Amazing bump pic :) It looks like you might be one of those ladies who stays their usual shape/size except bump at front :) Am def making sure I don't end up having the same issues you had recently - so standing up slowly etc. Glad to hear i'm not the only one who either hasn't felt it early or is not sure what is happening :haha: None of the popping or fluttering descriptions really decribe it for me x


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - I am so sorry for your lost.:hugs: I can't believe it's been a month since I lost my little boy, it still feels like yesterday. I pray that you find comfort to get through this difficult time.:cry:


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah your soo neat ! Cute baby photo! &#9825;

I have lanterns to let off. I just hope the weather is not too bad for them. Also Dons taking the day off work. I dont think ill be in any fit state. 

Linny wont ve long and you will be nearly half way! Will you find out the sex ? 

Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue - im so sorry its the anniversary of your little soldiers coming up. I can only agree with the other ladies, they are watching over you and twinkling away in the sky at night.So sorry you're feeling miserable. But you have the right to do so and dont feel that you have to pretend to be happy for other peoples benefit.Hugs xx

Linny - we have the date for the 20 week scan ready, march 13th. Still undecided if we shall stay team yellow (my personal preference) or find out (DH is very keen to do so!).Do you have one at 20 weeks?

Aleeah - thats a beautiful neat bump! You still have a gorgeous figure just with a bump attached perfectly right at the front! People used to laugh at me when I was pregnant with DS as from behind you couldn't actually tell I was pregnant even right at the end! Im not sure when we will tell people, hubby is keen to tell sooner the better, but im enjoying it being our secret for a little longer. It will feel like if something goes wrong there are more people to be upset than just us, if that makes sense.

For anyone who would like to see, ive posted a scan pic in gender prediction, link below x x

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/gender-prediction/2113161-guesses-please-just-fun.html


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Lanterns sound lovely, and i'm really glad to hear you'll have Dons with you. I can't imagine how you will be feeling but my thoughts are with you both. 

And yes, I hope we will find out the sex - just 2 weeks away....i'm excited, and i must admit a little nervous X


----------



## bluestars

It will go great linny. 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful bump, Aleeah! It definitely did pop if you didn't have much of one last week. 

Blue - I'm so sorry. :hugs: The lanterns will be a beautiful way to remember your little men. I pray your rainbow is right around the corner. :flower: Ovaboost is made by the same people who make FertilAid. It has a few of the things in it that are supposed to help with egg quality - myo-inositol, melatonin, coQ10, vitamin E, etc. Quite a few good reviews, even on sites that don't manufacture the stuff, so figure it's worth a try. 

Ljs - So glad you're doing well. Great scan pic. Looks like the little legs are crossed to me??

Linny - It is so hard to tell the first time. They are so small, and the uterus is so tight during the first pregnancy, and it's something you've never felt before. 20-week scans are so fun! You will love it!

Bright - Good luck catching that egg!

Slg - So glad you're feeling positive. When your cervical fluid started up, did you try any OPKs or anything?

Lindsay - I hope you are doing well. 

My stuff should arrive tomorrow, so I can get started on the 3rd day of my cycle. Not too shabby.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, I hope you can get a break from the crazy workload soon! You might very well be feeling baby move... my earlier movements felt like tiny little twitches... kinda like when you get a twitch in your eyelid. The pops and flutters came later.

Crys, glad to hear you're sounding so positive. I think you're right, you just need the 'right egg' and hopefully the supplements will help with that :) I learned a lot reading through that conversation!

Bright, good luck, I hope you catch the egg this month!!

LL, I'm SOO glad to hear your appointment went well and you heard the heartbeat as well as your little one moving around!! I hope you can start to relax a little bit more now and enjoy your pregnancy more :) As for the wives' tale, my little guy has as heart rate that ranges from 145 - 165, so I'm not sure what one works (although I have been having dreams lately that we bought all our baby stuff and then had a girl, lol), but I'll keep my fingers crossed that you've got a little pink bundle in there :)

Ljs, it's lovely to hear from you and I'm glad that you and your little one are doing well! That's a great scan pic! I have no idea how to guess gender on those 12 week scans, but he/she sure is cute :) Hopefully your nausea will continue to improve!

Blue, so sorry about the loss of your boys :hugs: I hope the weather cooperates for your lanterns and I'm glad your OH is taking the day off. My thoughts are with you hun :hugs:

Aleeah, lovely bump pics!! Looks like it definitely popped if you didn't have much of a bump last week :) How exciting!!

As for me, I'm doing well and the little man is back to his usual gymnastics... he must have just had a lazy day on Sunday. The crib arrived last week and we built it on Sunday, it seems totally surreal having a crib in our bedroom, it catches me off guard every morning. 

I've been doing a bit of research lately as the OB mentioned (the first time I met her just after my m/c) that for my next pregnancy she would want to induce me early at 38 weeks due to my history with blood pressure problems. I was in no state to be asking questions about that when she mentioned it, but now, the more I read and learn the more I don't want that unless it's medically necessary. I have an appointment with her next week so I'm trying to prepare myself with information so we can discuss it - hopefully she is willing to be flexible and won't just want to induce as a matter of course.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ladies please HELP!!! :wacko: I tested today for ovulation and hpt. I think I got a positive on both but I don't think I ovulated. Is this even possible? I am so confused. Can you look at my chart and test and tell me what you ladies thank? Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Test 1 28 14.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 8









Test 1 28 14 (3).jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 8









test 1 28 14 (2).jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lindsay109

Bright, it does look like there are 2 lines on both of the tests - which one is which? Did you ever get your results back from your second hcg blood test?


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay109 said:


> Bright, it does look like there are 2 lines on both of the tests - which one is which? Did you ever get your results back from your second hcg blood test?

The blue on is HCG and the pink on is LH. Because I was at 6 on that Friday(January 10th) she said I didn't need another test and that Monday I would be a 0 and since AF showed up on the 15th. I am so confused.


----------



## Lindsay109

brighteyez73 said:


> The blue on is HCG and the pink on is LH. Because I was at 6 on that Friday(January 10th) she said I didn't need another test and that Monday I would be a 0 and since AF showed up on the 15th. I am so confused.

Definitely looks like a positive pregnancy test. Do you have any more pregnancy tests that are a different brand? If it were me I'd probably test again with another test to make sure it's not a fluke, and if that one is positive too....go see the doctor again.


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay109 said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> The blue on is HCG and the pink on is LH. Because I was at 6 on that Friday(January 10th) she said I didn't need another test and that Monday I would be a 0 and since AF showed up on the 15th. I am so confused.
> 
> Definitely looks like a positive pregnancy test. Do you have any more pregnancy tests that are a different brand? If it were me I'd probably test again with another test to make sure it's not a fluke, and if that one is positive too....go see the doctor again.Click to expand...

Thanks Linsay. I will test again I do have another brand. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - thank goodness for the internet and swift deliveries :) I loved having a plan together for ttc, made me feel far more in control of things. Am interested to see how the ovaboost does X

Lindsay - That's far closer to what i'm feeling - a little twitchy thing! I can't really think what else it could be since it seems so local but i'm one of those people who needs hard proof - the outline of a foot for example :haha: RE: the blood pressure - as far as I was aware blood pressure in pregnancy doesn't always follow same pattern - as in - you may have it in one but not another? So - seems a little soon to be saying induction next time? Hope you can get them to be a bit more flexible with that. 

Brighteyes - that's a little odd but a positive opk would show up when pregnant too. I agree with lindsay to try on a different brand. If you've had a period you definitely shouldn't have hcg left over in your system from previous pregnancy (as far as i'm aware!? ladies - that wouldn't happen right?)


----------



## Literati_Love

HELLO ALL! I am in a delightfully good mood on account of Aleeah posting that bump picture and everyone being so chatty this morning!!! :) Let's hope I can reply properly before I have to go back to work after lunch! 

Linny - Yeah, unfortunately being breathless is probably just one of those things. I am glad you're already eating regularly to combat your low BP pressure problem! I, too, eat hourly (and sometimes even every 20 minutes in the mornings :haha:) so I'm sure we'll be pretty safe from fainting. ;) Be careful, though!! And I'll bet you those squiggly feelings you're having are the baby kicking!!! I think a lot of people are in denial of feeling a kick at first because it's so hard to know what it feels like until it gets stronger and can be confirmed. Even I sometimes feel little muscle-twitch-type things and little gurgles and I like to imagine it's the baby kicking even though I know it's impossible. :winkwink: I'll be one of those people who claims to have felt movement at 14 weeks.  

Sorry you're a bit nervous for your scan, but I'm certain everything will be perfect! I do hope you can find out the gender! :happydance:

LJ - SOOOOO great to hear from you! :happydance: I was just wondering about you and was going to bring you up in my next post.

I am glad your 12-wk scan went well! Our babies have the same heart rate! How cute! ;) I totally forgot you're only 2 weeks ahead of me. Kind of nice to have a buddy! So sorry you're still feeling sooo sick. Have you been managing to go to work? :hugs: I hope you can relax a lot more now and that you start to feel way better.

Blue - Good for you on the exercise classes! I am pathetic too and whenever I exercise I can barely walk the next day. :) But if you keep it up you'll soon be reaping the benefits!!! 

I am so sorry that it's nearing the anniversary of your babies' death. :cry: I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. Are you going to do something special to remember them by? 

Aleeah - Thank you SOOOO much for posting your bump!!!! I LOVE bump pics! Yours is SOOOO cute, and definitely only visible from the front/side! So skinny elsewhere! But it definitely doesn't look big for 21 weeks! I'm so excited that it popped! I cannot WAIT to pop!!! :happydance:

Yes, if I had a say in the matter, I'd LOVE to have a little girl first...but of course I'll be happy no matter what. :) DH is actually leaning toward wanting a girl too, and my BFF who swears she's psychic in PMS thinks that there's a little girl in there. :winkwink: My whole family thinks it will be a boy though. 

I recorded the heartbeat and I actually like the recording better because I can turn it up nice and loud. :) 

Bright - That is incredibly confusing about your tests. I can't see how your HPTs could be positive!? I definitely agree with Lindsay's advice. 

Crys - Excellent...I'm glad you're on track to start your fertility concoction. :winkwink:

Lindsay - Haha, well that is good to know about your baby boy's heart rate. I'm sure none of these old wives' tales carry any weight, but I thought maybe this one had a bit more since men do generally have a lower average heart rate than women!

I happen to completely agree with you about not inducing at 38 weeks. I know it's a personal choice some women make with their dr, but there is so much research to support that those couple extra weeks in the womb can be very beneficial to the baby's health. My SIL suffered a stillborn with her first child, and now she gets induced at 38 weeks with every pregnancy. She usually ends up waiting for 3-4 days for the induction to even work, and then her babies are always a bit on the premature-looking side. They've all ended up healthy, but I've always felt nervous about it. Anyway, no judgment if you end up inducing at 38 weeks but I hope your dr will listen to you if your wishes are to wait until you're further along unless medically necessary! :)


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! :wave:
AF is slowly leaving, really looking forward to start using my new opks and pregnancy tests! Not much news with me. Getting impatient and just want to be pregnant now! 

Aleeah - Aw your bump is so cute! Great pics! :happydance: xx

Blue - sorry to hear your reaching that sad time, I hope you're feeling okay and that the weather is good for you to light your lanterns. That's a lovely idea. :hugs: xx

LL - Glad to hear you're feeling excited now! So pleased the scan went well and baby has a great hb. xx

Bright - Def a positive on that pregnancy test, is there a chance your hcg hasn't dropped to 0 from the last pregnancy? xx

Crys - Good luck this cycle, your cocktail sounds great! I'm sure it's gonna work. :thumbup: xx

LJ - Great to hear your scan went well! When do you plan to tell family? Are you enjoying keeping it a secret or excited to share your happy news? :flower: xx

Linny - I hope your blood pressure picks up, make sure to take it easy and don't get up too fast! Always have a snack in your pocket. :thumbup: xx

Lindsay - Exciting you have a crib now! Wow not long to go now, I hope that you don't have to be induced early, make sure to ask lots of questions at your next appointment. Write a list, (I always forget some questions when it comes to it and remember them afterwards). Glad to hear your baby is wriggling around a lot again! xx


----------



## brighteyez73

teacup said:


> Hi everyone! :wave:
> AF is slowly leaving, really looking forward to start using my new opks and pregnancy tests! Not much news with me. Getting impatient and just want to be pregnant now!
> 
> Aleeah - Aw your bump is so cute! Great pics! :happydance: xx
> 
> Blue - sorry to hear your reaching that sad time, I hope you're feeling okay and that the weather is good for you to light your lanterns. That's a lovely idea. :hugs: xx
> 
> LL - Glad to hear you're feeling excited now! So pleased the scan went well and baby has a great hb. xx
> 
> Bright - Def a positive on that pregnancy test, is there a chance your hcg hasn't dropped to 0 from the last pregnancy? xx
> 
> Crys - Good luck this cycle, your cocktail sounds great! I'm sure it's gonna work. :thumbup: xx
> 
> LJ - Great to hear your scan went well! When do you plan to tell family? Are you enjoying keeping it a secret or excited to share your happy news? :flower: xx
> 
> Linny - I hope your blood pressure picks up, make sure to take it easy and don't get up too fast! Always have a snack in your pocket. :thumbup: xx
> 
> Lindsay - Exciting you have a crib now! Wow not long to go now, I hope that you don't have to be induced early, make sure to ask lots of questions at your next appointment. Write a list, (I always forget some questions when it comes to it and remember them afterwards). Glad to hear your baby is wriggling around a lot again! xx

Teacup - it should be at 0 now it was at 6 on January 10th.


----------



## bluestars

Bright havr you had a period ? Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

bluestars said:


> Bright havr you had a period ? Xxx

Yes it went from January 15th to 19th or 20th I know its on my chart.


----------



## slg76

hmmmm, bright, I think there is definitely something weird going on. That is one very positive pregnancy test. Your levels are going up from something. If your HCG is as high as it looks then that is also what is turning the OPK positive. Maybe you bled during the start of a new pregnancy and it wasn't a true period at all? I would check in with your doctor and hopefully they can do an ultrasound for you.


----------



## bluestars

Id go back to doc. Have you bought another kind of test and tested again? Xx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - A good pal of mine felt movement at 14 weeks so don't consider yourself crazy for thnking you might be feeling something! My little bean's heartbeat started off at 190 and now has gradually gone down to about 165 - which would put them firmly in the girl camp according to the heartrate prediction thingy. I'd also love a little girl first - in all my dreams she's a girl, I love the company of women and I don't really understand men and boys despite growing up with 2 brothers. I think I just feel like it would be easier to mother a girl to begin with! :haha: But at this point, like you, I will be utterly grateful for a healthy baby of any sex :) x


Teacup - Hurray for the end of AF! I liked the pre-tww, not much to do except plan some sexy time :haha: And no symptom spotting or stressing etc :) My current snack situation is snickers bars! perhaps not the healthiest but seems like nuts + sugar is the perfect combo :haha:

Afm - I'm not sure if i'm coming down with a tummy bug or what but last night I felt awful, not like the return of ms, just unwell - like I needed to get something out of my stomach? Severe constipation is of course - not really helping at all. Hoping it passes. x


----------



## bluestars

It could be the constipation honey. I see a lot with my patients illness due to no bowel movement for a couple of days to 2 weeks ! Try some prunes and orange juice. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for the tip Blue - i'll try some OJ at lunch as I can't stand prunes - although if it continues i'll even try that! X


----------



## bluestars

Neither can I put them in a yoghurt (flavoured) lol good luck.


----------



## slg76

Linny, have you tried some MiraLax for your constipation? Should be safe, it's basically salt water. Ive had to give it to dd since she was 6 months old. Warm water should help too. I have felt ill from constipation before. It was terrible problem during cancer treatment. Feel better!


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - I'm thinking about you and your little fighter today. Sending you tonnes of cuddles :friends: xx

Oh and hope your bum's recovered from all the exercise... I also find exercising a real pain in the bum..!!:haha: (I know it's a shocking joke but it had to be done!!!:loopy:)xxxx

*Linny* - Totally with you about the popping or fluttering not describing it. I felt the same and still do. The best description I could give was it feels like when you have a twinge or spasm on your eye, like when you're really tired, it feels like that but in your tummy. Inhindsight, there was lots of occasions when I turned to hubby and said my tummy is spasming and actually it would've been baby moving, so you could very well be feeling little one and not realise it.

Also with you on the constipation front, god it's horrible!!:wacko: So much pain!!! I've caved in now and started taking Lactulose now and again. I'm not impressed with myself for resorting to medication but needs must sometimes. I drink lots of water and love Weetabix so have it everyday and generally eat really well (baby has put me off chocolate and sugar... strange!) but nothing shifts it and it goes on for days and days...

*LJsMummy* - Thank you for all the compliments, I'm not finding I have a gorgeous figure at the moment! Not enjoying the lack of underwired bra's but midwife says they're a no no, so just letting it all hang out!!:blush: I love baby is yours and hubby's little secret, I'm sure nothing will go wrong, this is your Rainbow! Your 20 week scan will be here before you know it, my next scan is on 13th March too!:thumbup: xx

*Crysshae* - I'm looking forward to this month, reading up on how the cocktail works out for you, I'm sure it'll be great and will result in a BFP :yipee:! I've found it really interesting reading up all your posts about various things to take, I didn't know there was so much available and am sure it's something I'll be looking back into next time. 

*Lindsay* - So exciting you have the crib up in your bedroom, must make it so much more real. And I'm with you on putting off being induced unless it's neccessary, I'm sure your OB will listen to your concerns and hold off the induction, you'll have to keep us posted on how the appointment goes? :hugs:xx

*Bright* - There's no doubting those positive pregnancy tests, how long after the miscarriage did you have AF? As they say 3 clear weeks of no bleeding and it counts as a new cycle, could well be what SLG said which is maybe it was implantation bleeding and not AF afterall. With this pregnancy, I tested weeks after m/c with no AF and got positives but was sure it had to be something left behind from the m/c but it wasn't. Fingers and toes crossed for you, get down to the doctors for an ultrasound :hugs: xxx

*Lit *- Thank you so much for your positivity, put a huge smile on my face too! Can't wait for you to pop as well, it was strange as I had a bit of discomfort and then that was it, suddenly harder and bigger. I think it looks fake now, like I've got something strapped on!!:haha: It's certainly not as visible under jumpers, the weather is miserable here, very wet.

It's so cute you think it's a little girl, maybe we'll all end up pink heavy in this thread. My doctor did tell me there's a slightly higher chance of miscarrying boys for all women compared to girls, I wonder if that's why I lost the twin boys.

*Teacup* - Am glad the b*tch AF is leaving you, you'll be into the mega fun part of the cycle soon, sexy time!!:sex: (that little smilie always makes me gigle, it looks so rude!) Keep posting about how you get on the OPK's, like I said before I don't think I've ever been as happy with positive pregnancy tests as I was with positive OPK's!! They hold so much hope and fun!! xx

*AFM* - Thank you all so much for all the lovely comments about the bump, bump is very grateful and loves you all lots xxx


----------



## crysshae

Bright - Did you try that other test?


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for the constipation advice ladies. I'll try the prunes in yoghurt, I reckon I could possibly handle it is a flavouring! Sara - Miralax seems to be USA only product? So i'll ask mw for alternative suggetion. Something's gotta give! - tmi but I also have a piles situation now as well. :blush: 

Aleeah - That's it - it's a spasm or twitch! I'm intrigued - how come underwiring is a no-no? I hadn't heard that and wear an underwire bra generally. Also, didn't realise that fact about boys being lost more than girls - I know girls tend to generate higher levels of hormones in pregnancy - perhaps that's part of it? X

Blue - Thinking of you today lovely, weather seems ok here - hope it stays fine for setting off the lanterns - will you do it tonight? - they're always so pretty Xx


----------



## Aleeah

Linnypops said:


> Thanks for the constipation advice ladies. I'll try the prunes in yoghurt, I reckon I could possibly handle it is a flavouring! Sara - Miralax seems to be USA only product? So i'll ask mw for alternative suggetion. Something's gotta give! - tmi but I also have a piles situation now as well. :blush:
> 
> Aleeah - That's it - it's a spasm or twitch! I'm intrigued - how come underwiring is a no-no? I hadn't heard that and wear an underwire bra generally. Also, didn't realise that fact about boys being lost more than girls - I know girls tend to generate higher levels of hormones in pregnancy - perhaps that's part of it? X
> 
> Blue - Thinking of you today lovely, weather seems ok here - hope it stays fine for setting off the lanterns - will you do it tonight? - they're always so pretty Xx

So sweet, that spasm/twinge is your baba!! It'll get stronger mine have, but still feel just like stronger spasms!! 

Here in the UK GP will give you lactulose, it's very gentle and discreet when you use it, it's not how I imagined, it just sorts things out. Maybe try getting some from your doctor?

Maybe the hormones with girls does play a part, I was questioning why I lost both boys last pregnancy and that's what my specialist said, wish I'd questioned her a bit more now.

And with the bra's, apparently wearing underwire bra's can restrict milk ducts from growing, so you could end up having reduced milk production - well that's what my midwife says, who knows if it's true or not!!! Maybe some of the other ladies know more...?? xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

The test was a fluke and I but my OPK is positive according to the doctor today. So BD'ing but we have been doing that all week anyway. LOL So hopefully we can catch a egg this time. How is everyone else?


----------



## slg76

I;ve read that warm salt water can help constipation. You could google it to look for how much to use. Hope something helps soon!

Bright: so your doctor did a pregnancy test for you that was negative?


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yes, I feel the same about it just being easier to understand a girl. I don't really get men at all, so I feel like I would be confused by a baby boy. 

Sorry about your constipation! That sounds awful and is thankfully something I've never had trouble with, but I've definitely noticed things have "slowed down" a bit since being preg, and when that happens I just eat excessive amounts of fruit! 

Aleeah - I also have never heard that underwire thing and that is what I ALWAYS wear. If it relates to milk production, wouldn't it matter more at the very end and while nursing? 

Blue - thinking of you and your boys as well. 

Sara - I am on my phone so I forget what you said! But hello!


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, sounds like you are feeling movement! If you're waiting to see an outline of a foot you could be waiting quite a while :haha: Sorry to hear you're feeling under the weather, hopefully you'll be feeling better soon! Yep, that's totally how I'm feeling about the induction issue - and in fact aside from that one episode on new years day I haven't had any problems with my blood pressure during pregnancy so I think her recommendation may just be "typical protocol".

Teacup, glad to hear AF is on her way out :) On to bigger and better things! Yep, I've started a list for the doctor already, lol. Hopefully she's got some time next week.

Blue, I'm thinking of you and your little men today :hugs: I hope the weather is cooperating for your lanterns.

Re. underwire bras, I've heard the same thing as Aleeah, something about restricting growth/development of milk ducts which happens during pregnancy. I'm not sure about the truth behind it, but my doctor advised me early on not to wear under-wire bras so I've been sticking to sports bras.

As for me, had another little scare yesterday - had some brown tinged discharge and of course totally freaked out. I called the on-call doctor who said it's "nothing to worry about" unless there's more brown blood than the size of a toonie, or its red, or I have painful contractions. Fortunately it stopped after a couple hours and hasn't come back since, and I managed to pull myself together and go to work.

Thanks for all the thoughts on induction, I totally agree. Or course if it becomes medically necessary, I'm happy to have it done; but if it's just "protocol" then I'd like to wait until baby is ready to come on his own. I'm just hoping the doctor is willing to be flexible. I know I can refuse, but that doesn't set up a very good doctor-patient relationship.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - sorry about your scare! I am glad they said it was nothing to worry about but I know it is terribly disconcerting!

This is AWFUL news about underwires. I can't even imagine not wearing an underwire. I think I'll just wait til I go up a size in a month or two and when I but new ones I'll skip the wire.


----------



## slg76

sending you a big hug today, Emma :hug:


----------



## bluestars

Thank you for the kind words girls. 

Linds sorry for your scare but I'm sure everything is fine! !

Yeah I knew about the underwire bras. My auntie dragged me to get re measures for mat bras. They are not comfy! !!! Well the ones I found went. 

Hope you are all well xxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Bright *- So pleased you know where you stand now, and the baby dancing bit is the most fun bit! So enjoy it!!xx

*Sara* - How are you doing these days?xx

*Lit* - I get what you mean about the milk coming in later but apparently it's possible to cause issues from now. I'm not comfortable in my old bra's now anyway, so have shifted over to nursing bra's already but they aren't very attractive or supportive!!xx

*Lindsay* - Your scare sounds horrible, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad everything's ok though, you probably need to slow down a bit and rest more, hoping work is not physical anymore? xx

*Blue* - Still thinking of you. You've probably said this a thousand times already... but when's your gyno appointment??xx

xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Aleeah said:


> *Bright *- So pleased you know where you stand now, and the baby dancing bit is the most fun bit! So enjoy it!!xx
> 
> *Sara* - How are you doing these days?xx
> 
> *Lit* - I get what you mean about the milk coming in later but apparently it's possible to cause issues from now. I'm not comfortable in my old bra's now anyway, so have shifted over to nursing bra's already but they aren't very attractive or supportive!!xx
> 
> *Blue* - Still thinking of you. You've probably said this a thousand times already... but when's your gyno appointment??xx
> 
> *Lindsay* - Your scare sounds horrible, I'm so sorry you had to go through that. I'm glad everything's ok though, you probably need to slow down a bit and rest more, hoping work is not physical anymore? xx
> xxx


Thanks Aleeah - it is the best part and fun too..........but for 2weeks it can wear you out LOL:sleep:


----------



## slg76

Hi all. I'm still reading along but don't have much to report. Still no AF. I think my body tried to ovulate or maybe even did about 10 days ago so I would expect a period next week. :shrug: I have acupuncture today which always puts me in a good mood. Make me feel like I'm doing something to improve my situation. Getting professional photos done of my little girl tomorrow. Hope she cooperates and can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, yep, I was also quite disappointed to hear the news about underwire bras, lol. I have managed to find a couple that are comfortable fortunately.

Blue, how are you doing? 

Sara, any signs of AF yet? How are you doing?

Aleeah, yep, I think overdoing it may have been the cause of the brown discharge on tuesday. We did a lot sunday.... took the dog for a long walk (and were playing ball hockey with her with some hockey sticks we found at the park, lol), re-arranged our storage area, and built the crib, and after all was said and done I was exhausted. Then monday I had my pilates class. The doctor said I probably irritated my cervix causing the brown spotting... so my guess is one of those things did it as there has not been any dtd recently. In any case it's still gone so that's good :) Work has been busy but not too physical... mostly because it's winter and the weather is not nice for taking the kids outside


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - I'll ask the GP for that stuff then. Funny enough after what you said about boys I looked it up (I cannot help myself) and it's true! Apparently because they are male sometimes our bodies don't understand/recognise it as being part of us. It's horrible to think some babies may not survive just because of their gender. I'm going to get measured up for a non-underwire this weekend! thanks for the info! Are you still doing ok with your light-headedness? Eating well? x

Slg - Thanks love, do you mean - swallow salt water or on your bum? Maybe that's an insane question? Glad to hear you're enjoying the acupuncture! I hope you'll see either AF or a sweet bfp in a weeks time x

Lindsay - Agh, sorry about the brown spotting, glad all's well. I heard it's very common in later trimesters? Still - I know noone wants to go back into knicker-checking territory again! :hugs: As Aleeah said - take it easy mama :) I guess it's kinda difficult though when trying to get home ready for baby - how many weeks till mat leave starts now? x

Afm - My feeling sick sort of just passed away and now i have a lot of stretchy crampy feelings which have coincided with a very hard bump appearing overnight...or feels like that anyway. before it was just me but a bit bigger! not complaining, just thought it was surprising!


----------



## bluestars

Hey aleeah sorry I dont think I actually said. Its the 27th of Feb. So a couple of weeks away. Im not doing great minds else where lately .. sorry girls. I do try keep up and do read the posts but remembering everything to reply to is a bit difficult. 

Sara- im glad acupuncture makes you feel better. I hope you did ovulate 10 days ago and hope af shows soon. Will you let us see a wee photo when you get them done ? 

Lindsay have we not already to take it easy lol! Listen to us! Haha.. only kidding. 

Linny its cute you have your solid bump hehe :) 


Xxx


----------



## slg76

Linny: you drink the salt water :haha:

I'm always happy to share a picture of DD. I'll post one once they are done. She is busy playing with her princess castle in the other room. I bought her an Ana and an Elsa doll today so she is on cloud nine :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that strenuous day does sound like it was probably the source of your spotting. Probably a good sign to take it easier in the future. 

AFM - you have all made me feel guilty so I told DH we have to go maternity bra shopping this weekend. :p


----------



## bluestars

The lady at the shop who died me said I did nt have to start wearing mine really until after 20 weeks. When your boss take another growth spurt. 

Sara - Yey for photos. 

Afm- I've realised I've started bd ing to early this cycle. Thought I was on cd 15.. im on cd 11 ... annoying. ... means I started bding cd 6. &#55357;&#56904; hope I don't burn out! 

Mood is still horrible don't want to see anyone here. Everything's annoying me. I need a summer holiday! !!

Hope you are all well! !!
Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

slg - :haha: ok! The reason I ask is because DF told me that if you ever accidentally swallow salt water you will immediately throw it back up. I never even questioned this line of logic, however it now occurs to me that if that's really the case how can we eat salty food or soups? I guess he must have meant true saline water??? confused :haha:

Blue - Sorry it's all feeling rubbish atm, I can totally see why you'd be feeling like that - and let's face it - the weather won't be helping. Winter really needs to be OVER now! A summer holiday sounds like the perfect ticket! Do you think you two will get away this year? X


----------



## Lindsay109

Linnny, yay for a solid bump!! I've noticed that the stretchy/discomfort sensations usually come before a bump growth spurt. Haha, I've been in "knicker checking territory" since my bfp... don't think I'm leaving until after he's born. I still haven't decided on a firm date for mat leave - likely around 38 weeks if all continues to go well. I'm going to arrange who will be taking all of my clients before then, and then will just transfer them over when necessary.

Slg, I hope the photo shoot goes well. I'd love to see some of the photos when they're ready :) Hopefully AF or a BFP will arrive soon!

LL, have fun bra shopping! I found I had much more success at the maternity stores... regular bra stores had very little without an underwire. 

Blue, I'm glad to hear your appointment isn't too far away. I really hope the gyn will take you seriously and realize that you have been trying for a while and recommend some next steps. :hugs: I agree, a summer holiday sounds lovely :) Are you planning any holidays this year? Yes, I should listen to you guys :haha: I should also listen to my husband, but who wants to do that, lol. It's just hard to remember sometimes because in the moment I feel fine.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That is incredibly exciting about your very hard bump appearing overnight! I hope you took a picture of it for your own keepsake! That is surprising how quickly it came, but I've heard of several people saying they went to sleep one night and woke up with a bigger bump! Weird! haha. 

Blue - That is annoying you started BDing too early. I do hope you don't burn out as well! I'm sorry you're feeling so grumpy and annoyed. I feel the same, about needing a summer holiday already! 

Lindsay - Thanks. I'll keep that in mind when bra-searching. 

How are you doing? 

AFM - Well, I had an absolutely terrible day yesterday. DH lost his job. :cry: He is scheduled for some pretty serious surgery on Monday and won't be able to work for a month (not exactly conducive to looking for jobs). He should have been going on short term disability, but now we will have no money coming in at all. I'm rather worried about him finding another job because he's already been searching for the past year to no avail. Really, really scary stuff considering there's a baby on the way. :(

Then DH had something up in the evening and I tried staying up for him until about 12:30 am when I called him and he said he was in the parking lot ready to leave but there was a line-up. I went to bed and tried to sleep but absolutely couldn't. Then I started wondering where on earth DH was until I finally looked at the clock and it was 1:45 am! He was just downtown when I talked to him, so just 15-20 minutes away normally. I freaked out and called him, but of course he didn't answer. I called like 5 more times and started bawling - absolute sheer hysterics. I texted his parents asking if they'd heard from him. I checked the police website to see if any accidents had been reported. I was just sitting at my computer crying so hard I was almost puking and completely convinced that he must be dead!! Finally after several phone calls, he picked up (he decided to pull over when he noticed calls kept coming through) and I just about burst with relief! I blubbered, "HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO ME!? I THOUGHT YOU WERE DEAD!" Apparently the line-up to leave the parking lot was nearly an hour long and he'd thought I was sleeping so didn't bother to text when the line-up was over. Wow. Single most terrifying experience of my life! When he got home I made him stay up til almost 3 am cuddling me because I just wanted to be close to him.

I think being pregnant has made me extra worried about losing dh because it would be absolutely terrifying being a single parent. Oy. I hope I don't have any more freak-outs in the future. But of course I was already worried enough that he'll die in surgery on Monday. :cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Excellent! Just 7 more weeks then! How are you feeling - as in, you feel ok enough to keep working till then? I was talking to my HR person in work about mat leave recently and found out that any time taken off for pregnancy reasons doesn't count as 'sick days' or count against me....if only I were the dishonest type! :haha:

LL - Sorry to hear about DH -that certainly is a tough position for you 2 to find yourselves in. Have work dismissed him unfairly due to his upcoming disability time? It sounds incredibly suspicious to me...Is there any scope for taking legal action? I think clinging to our OH's is totally understandable at this time! We are vulnerable and it's natural to worry. 

Yeah the bump thing took me by surprise too, I *thought* i'd felt it an inch or so above pubic hair line a week before. Now the top of it is an inch below my belly button. x

Afm - not much to report today. More work to be done, ugh. Cannot wait for next weekend X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yes, it definitely appears they dismissed him so they wouldn't have to pay the price for his short term disability claim. It can definitely be contested, but it wouldn't see legislation til fall, so they knew they could get away with it and it won't help us at all at this point. Sigh. 

That is quite neat but makes total sense that time lost for pregnancy-related issues won't count towards your sick time. I wish it were the same for my workplace, not that it really matters and I don't get any paid sick time anyway. 

That is quite a steep contrast in your bump! It's amazing how quickly the body changes. I bought a new bra yesterday but was in a hurry and when I got home I realized it's still too tight. :/ It seems my cup size hasn't gone up yet but my band size has gone up at least two sizes (and apparently more, considering the one I bought is too tight)! How annoying! 

I hope your week speeds by so you can enjoy next weekend.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, so sorry to hear about your DH's job. What awful timing... and definitely suspicious. It's amazing to me how heartless some employers can be. I hope his job search will be more successful once he's recovered from his surgery. I also hope that his surgery goes well tomorrow and that he has a smooth and speedy recovery!

I think it's totally normal to be more clingy during pregnancy... I know I certainly am as well. We got DH an iPhone a few months ago and I love that I can check where he is if I start to worry when he's a little late getting home from work. It helps with my worry-wart tendencies :) 

Linny, that's great that time taken off for pregnancy reasons doesn't count towards sick days! That'll definitely help when you get a little busier with appointments. I'm self-employed so I just don't get paid when I don't work, but have lots of flexibility to work around appointments so it has worked out well. I hope you've got a relaxing weekend planned next weekend, it sounds like you've been very busy with work lately!

How's everyone else doing?

AFM, I am feeling quite well still, my only complaints are heartburn and some difficulty sleeping once in a while so I think I should be fine to keep working until around the end of March. I had my baby shower today (my mom and sister organized it) and had lots of fun. We had a onesie decorating game and it was amazing how nicely some of them turned out :) We were also very spoiled, I don't think I'm going to need to buy this baby any clothes for quite some time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks for the well wishes. Dropped him off at the hospital this morning and immediately started crying! Looking forward to seeing him in recovery this afternoon so I can breathe a sigh of relief. 

Haha, I bet dh having an iPhone is very handy! I would definitely like to see dh's whereabouts when I'm feeling worried!

I'm so glad you had your baby shower and were spoiled with so many nice gifts! You and your baby deserve it! :) And it's wonderful you're feeling so well these days! The insomnia and heartburn are I'm sure a pain, but it's great you're not suffering from major back pain or anything.


----------



## crysshae

LL - I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's job. I pray his surgery is safe and uncomplicated and that he finds an even better job very soon. 

Linny - When your uterus decides to pop out from behind your pubic bone, it does pop. 

Lindsay - Sounds like a lovely shower with you and little one being spoiled as you should be. 

Blue - How are you doing? Were you able to set your lanterns off Saturday? :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone? Great I hope. I am chilling just waiting to test. Hopefully it will be a BFP this cycle. But if not there's always next cycle.


----------



## bluestars

Li sorry about hubbie job and surgery. I hope they both resolve soon. Ill keep my fingers crossed he finds a new jib and pray his surgery goes well. 

Crys im cd 14. No we didnt get to send them off it was too windy but we watched the starts together. When we lost the boys my friend bought us a star for them. 

How are you doing ? 

Hiw is everyone else. 

Teacup? Sara? Where are you both with ttc? 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Aw love :hugs: I really hope DH's operation goes off without a hitch today! And that is awful behaviour by his company - I don't know how some people can live with themselves. I hate that a company can do that to a person and then it's up to you guys to pursue it. Grrrr. 

Ugh, bra shopping, I loathe it! Can you get yourself measured at a store there? I have to make an appointment to get measured - I thought you could just turn up but apparently no, you have to book - it's like bloody rocket science or something x

Lindsay - Great to hear you're doing well and had a good baby shower! Also, sorry to hear about the continuing heartburn, although it's obviously bearable it isn't pleasant.x

Cryss - hey love, how are you doing? Yeah, I thought the pop would be very gradual! I can't wait to see it happen to my 2 pals in a couple of weeks :haha:

Brighteyez - Glad to hear you're doing good! When will you test? x

Afm - Doing good. Still working boo hoo! I even roped DF into it to do some of the bits which are pretty boring (poor DF!). x


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> LL - Aw love :hugs: I really hope DH's operation goes off without a hitch today! And that is awful behaviour by his company - I don't know how some people can live with themselves. I hate that a company can do that to a person and then it's up to you guys to pursue it. Grrrr.
> 
> Ugh, bra shopping, I loathe it! Can you get yourself measured at a store there? I have to make an appointment to get measured - I thought you could just turn up but apparently no, you have to book - it's like bloody rocket science or something x
> 
> Lindsay - Great to hear you're doing well and had a good baby shower! Also, sorry to hear about the continuing heartburn, although it's obviously bearable it isn't pleasant.x
> 
> Cryss - hey love, how are you doing? Yeah, I thought the pop would be very gradual! I can't wait to see it happen to my 2 pals in a couple of weeks :haha:
> 
> Brighteyez - Glad to hear you're doing good! When will you test? x
> 
> Afm - Doing good. Still working boo hoo! I even roped DF into it to do some of the bits which are pretty boring (poor DF!). x

Linny - I don't know FF say the 17th so maybe I will wait until then. What do you suggest? How soon should l test? lol the sooner the better :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - :haha: I'm a terrible person to ask about testing - my fiance had to wrestle a pregnancy test out of my hands as I was only 8dpo lol.... Your FF crosshairs seem a bit odd, i might almost be tempted to think your ov happened a bit earlier? Even though you got a pos opk that temp dip and rise seem really big! Does that mean you can test earlier :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Brighteyes - :haha: I'm a terrible person to ask about testing - my fiance had to wrestle a pregnancy test out of my hands as I was only 8dpo lol.... Your FF crosshairs seem a bit odd, i might almost be tempted to think your ov happened a bit earlier? Even though you got a pos opk that temp dip and rise seem really big! Does that mean you can test earlier :haha:

I found it odd too since I got the positive OPK. I dont know I know I missed Sunday temp and on Saturday I tempted later during the day. I think I will test Thursday just in case I didn't O earlier.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! DH is out of surgery and doing "well" although no one's told me any details really and we are stuck in a tiny curtained-off space in the observation unit with zero privacy! There are some scary complications that could still show up yet, but he seems to have survived the surgery okay! Now I just have to occupy myself while he naps. =p

Linny - here we can just get dropped in and measured, but I was feeling fat and blah and not wanting someone seeing me with my shirt off! Haha. Did you end up going? 

Blue - you're getting to the exciting part of the cycle! Yay! But I am sorry that these past few days have probably been quite hard on you.


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Thanks, everyone! DH is out of surgery and doing "well" although no one's told me any details really and we are stuck in a tiny curtained-off space in the observation unit with zero privacy! There are some scary complications that could still show up yet, but he seems to have survived the surgery okay! Now I just have to occupy myself while he naps. =p
> 
> Linny - here we can just get dropped in and measured, but I was feeling fat and blah and not wanting someone seeing me with my shirt off! Haha. Did you end up going?
> 
> Blue - you're getting to the exciting part of the cycle! Yay! But I am sorry that these past few days have probably been quite hard on you.

LL - glad you hubby made it through the surgery. :flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I also use Ovufriend which says I ovulate on CD15 as well but my Ovuview and Fertility Flower app says of ovulated on CD 13 even with the +opk's after ovulation. :wacko: So I don't know what to think two say one thing and two say another I know one of them have to be right so I will test by bother of them on says the 14th and the other says the 17th.:shrug:


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - it's exciting you'll be getting to testing relatively soon. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Bright - it's exciting you'll be getting to testing relatively soon. Any symptoms yet?

LL - Very few. Sore nipples, headaches, backache and CM is thick and gushing out (white and creamy), craving salt, and fatigue. I would say frequent urine but I take HCTZ for high blood pressure.:haha: Hopefully they mean something exciting like a BFP soon. How are you doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Pretty good. A bit bored at the hospital! :)


----------



## slg76

LL-I'm so glad to hear hubby is out of surgery and doing ok. It sounds like a stressful time for you guys!! I hope you can concentrate on baby and each other and let the other things fall into place.

I'm doing ok. It's been two weeks since I had EWCM. I promised myself I wouldn't do this but now I'm squinting at tests. I tested at 12 dpo which is a good job of waiting I thought. It was negative. I tested today and there is a squinter after the time limit. :shrug: I'm not getting excited. I've learned my lesson about me and false positives. I had had some weird shooting pains in my vagina and some tingling down there too. Who knows??! I'll test again in a few days.


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Pretty good. A bit bored at the hospital! :)

Oh ok well relax and think about baby and when hubby gets home!!!;)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I can only imagine how bored you must be with this waiting game! I hope that squinter turns into something promising...you never know I suppose. 

Bright - thanks. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad to hear that DH's surgery went well. Does he get to come home today or does he have to stay at the hospital? I hope he has a nice smooth recovery. I can imagine it's been a rather stressful day for the both of you. 

Crys, how are you doing?

Blue, how are you doing? I can imagine it's been a rough few days for you and OH :hugs: Do you think you'll send off the lanterns another day?

Bright, good luck with testing!

Slg, hmmm... a squinter ;) I hope it turns into more than that!


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - I'd definitely try it earlier than the 17th :haha: I think it depends on the settings you have as to where it places the cross hairs. E.g. it might give more or less weight to what opk's are saying. I'd be inclined to go with your best instinct rather than what ff says tbh! x

Blue - Sorry you didn't get to send the lanterns off. That's a lovely gesture by your freind though to buy stars. Are you officially in the tww now? I hope this is your month, it would be nicely poetic X

LL - Great to hear your hubs is doing well! Hope he gets through the rest of it well too. How long is his recovery time if all goes well? I haven't managed to get bra done yet due to working all the time :( Also, like you, not really feeling like getting my kit off in a shop atm! :) :haha:

Slg - I hope this squinter turns into something! sounds promising, was it on a reliable test type?

Aleeah - Whatchu up to missus? Hope you're doing well x


----------



## bluestars

It was hard and not as hard as last year. Trying to stay positive. We will let off lanterns in the summer time. Until then I dont think the weather will be nice enough.
Im cd 15. Not sure if I actually O'd today or yesterday. I only used a cheapy o test and it looked positive. 

Sara I will keep my fingers crossed for you. I know what its like to get your hopes up and be let down! Xxx

Lit - glad your mans doing well! 

Crys where are you in your cycle?

How is everyone else ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - that will be nice to set off the lanterns in the summer as well, although it's a shame you can't do it now. 

Linny - how troublesome that you've been working so constantly! I'd be going crazy by now. He will need to be at home recovering for at least a month and longer before he can do anything physical. With the surgery he had (on his esophagus) he won't be able to eat solid foods/meats for a couple months yet. It is going to be a long process! But hopefully he is through the worst of it in about 2 weeks. 

Lindsay - he had to stay overnight and we are waiting to hear from the doctor this morning about whether he'll be going home today or not (most likely, since there were thankfully no complications overnight)! 

Have you bought any more baby supplies or are you pretty much done now that you had that shower?


----------



## bluestars

Is this a positive. Im convinced on my cb one it would be but not sure.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140204_132041.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - honestly, I find with that brand I never get a true positive except with FMU so that could indeed be positive? It depends what your normal positives are like.


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - I would say yes.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

My chart just did somthing crazy this morning. I put my temp in this morning and the ovulation detector disappeard and it said that it was no ovulation detected. I am so confused with this thing. Really frustrated so did I not O? Someone please help me understand.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah .. im so crap at telling if the cheapies are a positive or not. I say this one is definitely. 

I really cant help with your chart. I am rubbish with them too. If you covered the days you has EWCM then try not worry about it too much. 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140204_161957.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crysshae

Sara - Fingers crossed that squinted turns into a blaring BFP. 

Bright - Good luck. Hopefully your chart will become more clear soon. 

Blue - I don't know anything about OPKs but I so hope this is your month. 

LL - I'm glad your DH had no complications. I pray he heals quickly without issues. 

I hope all of you are feeling well.

AFM - CD9. Gotta get hubby in gear. Lol!


----------



## bluestars

Your at the 'fun' part of ttc! I hope this is you cycle crys xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Brighteyes - It's so annoying - if you put a high temp in tomorrow it'll come back and also I think If you removed CD1's high temp your cover line will drop and you'll get your crosshairs back - or also if you put a positive opk on CD13 your FF line would stay there. I think you only ever really know for certain when the cycle is over!

LL - Wow, that is a long recovery time, poor man. Especially with no solid foods, as a food lover this would upset me a lot. And poor you too! Not what either of you need/want right now! Hope he gets to come home today. X

Cryss- Getting hubs revved up - made me chuckle :haha: 

Blue - I think it's a +! I'd take it as one anyway x


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - thanks I thought I did something wrong! It's enough to make you :wacko:. I was so excited that it showed that I O'd now it's gone :dohh:. Oh well will have to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, all. DH came come this afternoon finally and I celebrated by taking a 5-hour nap. Visiting someone in a hospital is absolutely exhausting! Now I have to somehow move my tired, achey body outside to the -40 C weather to pick up dh's prescription. :( 

I also went from 8 am to 5:30 pm without eating ANYTHING today because I had no appetite - a FIRST since I got pregnant. I think the stress killed it. 

Glad you all are doing well. Sorry I'm too tired to give individualized replies.


----------



## slg76

LL: glad hubby is home. Am I right that he has a problem with his esophagus? Is that what the surgery was for? My hubby has an issue with that too. 

Emma: I am all to familiar with OPKs. The first one you posted didn't look positive but the second one did. The problem with OPKs is that the amount of LH it takes to turn an OPK positive is standardized to test when in reality all women have different levels of LH both during your cycle and during your surge. So, some women can never get enough LH to turn the test positive but they still O. I'm on the other side of things. I have so much LH that my OPK is always positive but I almost never O. That said, I still think they are a good tool especially if you get to know what is normal for your body.


----------



## slg76

Whoo-Hoo!!! Marathon cycle is O-V-E-R :dance: AF just started which changes today from cycle day 112 to cycle day 1 :happydance: This is my first period since I conceived in August and miscarried in October. I'm so glad my body is getting back on track. Feeling good about my chances in the coming months :thumbup:


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Sara! I hope you have a great cycle this time and that it ends with a sticky BFP!


----------



## klsltsp

sara wooohooo CD1 for me too :) cycle buddies!!! good luck this coming cycle.


----------



## slg76

Oh my gosh, Kim!!! I can't believe that after all this time our cycles synced up right when we are both ready to try again. Very cool. You do have the green light from the doctors now, right? I'm doing everything in my power to help my body ovulate this month. Clean eating, acupuncture, herbs, lots of positive thinking. At this point I'll stand on my head if anyone thinks it would help :rofl:


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, I read some of it and a lot of ladies are already expecting! congrats!

Little bit about me, Im from Montreal, Quebec. We have been TTC #1 since may 2011. I had one MC in July 2013 and I had another one this past january 2014. one at 7 weeks and the other at 8weeks. Needless to say this journey has been NUTS, but here we are...

I had my last MC on Jan16 and I startedspotting 2 days ago, very light and some cramping. My cycles are usually 34-35 days long and last time I had an MC it took 52 days before I got my first AF.

Has anyone spotted in between MC and period? Im not too concerned but I dunno what's happening. i took an Ovulation test a few days prior to the spotting and it was positive, which I think was totally normal considering MC. I don'T think I ovulated, but seriously, at this stage I have no clue about nothing. Im lost.

I will be going infor some blood work on friday and hopefully by the end of march I will have some answers from the endocrinologist. Im so fed up!!! 

Hugz!

Sab


----------



## brighteyez73

:hi: Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing this morning? I am ok, my ovulation detector came back this morning which was a great feeling because I thought I did something wrong. I have a bad headache today and even had to pull over this morning because I was feeling nauseated but nothing came up. Also, my mouth has been extra watery the last two days. Hope these are good signs although they are annoying but so worth it.


----------



## bluestars

Hey Sab. Welcome. 

Soo sorry for the loss of your LO's. Im not sure about spotting in between mc and period. I was 20 weeks with my twins so it was birth I had and then a period. 

Did you start ttc straight away? Xxx


----------



## Sabster

Well, we didnt take any precautions... that'S for sure So i guess anything is possible... Iwill wait a few more days and see what happens. I definately do not have any sort of symptoms though and both times I was PG I had pretty evident side effects AKA BOOOOOBIES!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Sab - Welcome and sorry about your lost! I hope you find comfort, encouragement and support in this thread. I know the ladies on here are very helpful and caring. I know they have help me through the MC and TTC!!!:hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

slg76 said:


> Oh my gosh, Kim!!! I can't believe that after all this time our cycles synced up right when we are both ready to try again. Very cool. You do have the green light from the doctors now, right? I'm doing everything in my power to help my body ovulate this month. Clean eating, acupuncture, herbs, lots of positive thinking. At this point I'll stand on my head if anyone thinks it would help :rofl:

Hey Sara,

I don't have the green light yet... I have a special ultrasound next Tuesday (11th) and I'll know then! I'm wondering about trying this month... I should ovulate the 10/11th ish... my question is I am scheduled to have my gallbladder out on the 14th (next Friday)... I could be 3 dpo... do you think that would matter? I would be under general anesethic but nothing would be implanted yet.... I know I should probably just wait.. but I dont wanna!! hahahaha

Good luck getting that body of yours ovulating this month!!!!

Kim


----------



## slg76

I'm guessing it would be fine to try Kim but then would you really expect me to say anything else :haha: I really do think the drugs would be out of your system before anything implanted.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Congrats on starting a new cycle finally! If your FSH levels improve will your dr give you the go-ahead to use the injectables this month?

Yes, my husband had a problem with his esophagus which was why he had the surgery. I'm sorry to hear your husband has a problem with his as well!

Kim - That's always a toughie. I can imagine you don't want to wait any longer! I hope the ultrasound shows that everything's good to go.

Sabster - Welcome here, and sorry for your loss. :cry:


----------



## bluestars

Sab- I hope you get a little surprise this cycle. 

Sara- I wanna know what lot asked too.

Bright- hope Its good signs.

Kim-id say go for it too. Im with the egg wont have implanted and the drugs will be out the system. &#55357;&#56397;

Xxx


----------



## slg76

My doctor says my body is strange :wacko: She sees a corpus luteum in my ultrasound which means I did ovulate for this cycle. Hooray! Bummer we didn't catch it. We were BDing at the right time but I guess this wasn't the lucky egg. She says I have two more follicles growing right now that look like they will be ready to go in the next week. Such a short cycle since I'm only day 2 right now! She said that this can happen when you start to go into menopause. Ug. I hate that word :growlmad: I'm encouraged that my body seems to be working somewhat. I don't need it to work perfectly; I just need to squeeze out one great egg.


----------



## klsltsp

thanks ladies... :)

sara your body is strange!!! but that is good news that you did ovulate!! probably when you had the ewcm? 

I have short cycles too, I normally ovulate cd 7 - 10, so it looks like we will be cycle buddies and then hopefully bump buddies!!! :)

Emma hope your doing well and that it's your month :)


----------



## slg76

Yes, Kim, my period started 15 days after I had the EWCM. Perfect. My doctor said that she saw 2 "things" on my right ovary which are either large follicles or small simple cysts. The larger of the two was 18mm and she said if that is a follicle I could ovulate as early as tomorrow. That would be CD3! The smaller follicle was only 11mm and she guessed that would be ready to go in about 6 days or CD9. I've been reading up and it seems this is totally possible. The biggest barrier to getting pregnant during your period is the sperm getting up there while everything else is coming down. I'm guessing if I am getting ready to O again my period will slow down. I guess I need to expand my BD window by a lot to get pregnant if this is how my body is doing things now. Not sure how that is going to work out since I do not have the world's highest sex drive. Every other day seems to go on forever if you only O every few months. Lucky hubby I guess :haha: 

whoop! We could get preggo on the same day, Kim :dance: How fun would that be?


----------



## klsltsp

haha lucky hubby is right :)

I on the other hand have a very high sex drive and my OH struggles hahaha

One of the upsides to ovulating early is that you get to subtract a week from your due date since due date calendars are based on 2 weeks before ovulation, so if you only have 1 week it's a free bee!!

How frequently will you have ultrasounds? I will have one VERY early, as soon as I know I am preggo... until they can confirm that the baby has implanted in the top half of my uterus (which apprently over 80% do).


----------



## slg76

my RE is very helpful and will likely do as many ultrasounds as I want. I'm guessing for now it just depends on if I continue to have a regular cycle or not. Once I'm pregnant I promised myself I would not do an ultrasound any earlier than 7.5 weeks. Last time I had an ultrasound at 6+4. It was right on the cusp of some babies having a heartbeat or not and some fetal poles being visible or not. This time I want the first ultrasound to tell us that 1: yes the baby is right on track or 2: there is definitely a problem.


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations on your cycle finally resetting, Sara! And how exciting that your body actually ovulated on its own last month! Enjoy your BDing marathon now because you're sure to catch that egg this time! :)

AFM - DH and I just had a big fight. :( All this stress of him recovering from surgery and also losing his job is a lot on us and I don't think he gets how exhausting it is for me to be pregnant and doing EVERYTHING when I'm already so tired, stressed, and weary. He's in pain and I'm hormonal and sleep-deprived - not a good combo!

Hope you all are having a better week than I am.


----------



## Literati_Love

Also...side note: did anyone else find that their boobs got MORE sore in the early second trimester? My boobs barely hurt the whole first tri. They hurt if I poked them but I never noticed them in my daily life. Now for the past week they ache all the time, feel extremely uncomfortable and itchy when I'm wearing a bra, and there are times when my nipples feel like they're on fire! I feel like this is what most normal people go through in the first tri.


----------



## Linnypops

Hi ladies I'm on my phone so probably miss some comments!

Slg - that's great news all round. I completely agree that it's not loads of eggs you need - just one good one and you're producing them. There's such a long run up to menopaus - it takes years by all accounts? But yeah that's a quick cycle if you're genuinely ovulating on your period! :) x

Kim - good to hear you're starting your ttc cycle ! I agree with the others, I don't think anesthetic would hang around so long? You could always ask though. Oh it's exciting! X

Blue - how are you doing? Got any feelings about this cycle yet? X

Ll- sorry you and hubs fought, finances plus illness etc would test any couples tolerance! we fight a lot more now than we used to. Re : the boobs - oh bums, no mine got easier to live with, the nipples did become mad itchy though! 

Bright eyes - yay! You got your crosshairs back! It's not your fault at all, FF will quite often change its mind :haha: x

Afm - doing ok, although my bowel movements (sorry girls but noone else will listen to my bm woes!) have become bizarre. In fact, I don't really have them now... Instead it is (tmi coming up!) just a sort of bloody mucus. Literally. All the time, loads of it. :( At first I just had a bit and put it down to piles, now it's outta control amounts. Ahem. So will have to ask doc about treating that because it is horrible. 

Lol, anyway - Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## bluestars

Linny if you havent had a proper bowel movement in a while it will more than likely be back flow. Like some poo will be stu k and some liquid will be squeezing past and coming out. The doc should be able to prescribe something for that!

Sara and kim thats amazing that you two are on the same days haha hope you guys are bump buddies!! 

Sara - waw for really early ovulation! Lol hope you catch it. 

Lit -sorry you have had an argument with hubbie. Hope yous get it sorted soon. 

Afm- well I was complaining that I didnt think I O'd well last night I was in a lot of pain on the right side. Sometimes on the left. But im prety sure it was an egg ripping through. However .... Dons and I never dtd. He couldn't. He wore himself out and now we have completely missed it. He got so upset about it. But im kinda resentful today. The one day I needed him to be up for the job he wasnt. I know everyone will be saying 'as long as you dtd before' but we did the deed every other month before and on o and still not pregnant. So yes I am out this month. Onto cycle 14 of ttc :(.

xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aw Blue, I don't think this means you're out at all - surely it's not so much about precisely when within the 2 days or so before O but rather that it's the right egg and the right sperm at that particular time. Still, I can see why you'd be annoyed, it's good to know all bases are covered....still don't think you're out though.

Also, yep I think I must have a blockage or something, it is very uncomfortable feeling...really hope I go properly soon! x


----------



## bluestars

See all you pregnant ladies who are 10 weeks and over I think you should do this just for the fun. Even you lindsay see if its accurate with your wee boy!! 

Im out this month I just know it. I was sort of hoping for last night being the last night. Will be a waste of time to bd tonight because the egg will be dead. Only lasts 12-24 hours and Dons is at work. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-02-06-12-02-52.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

:hugs: Blue! I hope you caught it anyway. Who knows...maybe doing it less or a day or two before O will do the trick for you. Not so much stuff or duds up there in the way. :haha:

Linny - I think you should call the doc today and tell them what is going on. That's not healthy at all.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I've made an appointment now :) - DF said to me the other night he couldn't believe i'd been having this for weeks and not gone to the docs (I normally go at the drop of a hat) - and then said 'Oh I know what you're thinking, you're thinking because it's not coming from your vagina you don't care' :blush: he got me.

Blue - oh that looks cool - wonder how reliable it is? I'm hoping i'll know in a week now! Really hope they tell me x Also, cryss might be onto something there! Maybe less competition will be good! x


----------



## Aleeah

I'm sorry I haven't been around much, we've been so busy with the house and work for me is really busy, I've just caught up on all the replies though, hope I haven't missed anything or anyone, I'm sorry if I have.

*LL *- Firstly so sorry about your OH losing his job, employers can be so harsh sometimes and I hope something turns up quickly. I totally get the hormonal and tired with hubby thing and I get his frustration too, he probably just wants to be healthy and out looking for a job. I'm so sorry you're both going through this but as my dad always said things can change as quickly as the tide, don't let today shape what could be tomorrow. Chin up, things will get easier :hugs: xx

*Lindsay* - Yay for a baby shower!! Your little man is being spoilt before he's even here, how lovely! Are you getting really excited now?? :happydance: xx

*Blue* - That OPK you posted a few days ago certainly looks positive to me. And don't be down, it's SO possible, I know for a fact me and hubby didn't do the deed anywhere near when I could have possibly ovulated and I'm now a fatty, so it still worked!:haha: Hang in there, wish I had an amazing ultrasound machine I could send you so you could see it all happening when it does :hugs: xxx

*Sara* - It sounds weird saying it but I'm glad AF came!!:happydance: Such an amazingly positive sign, your body sounds like it's right back on track and getting everything ready to create a nice cozy place for a sticky bean. And 2 eggs is good, I know it's hard to keep going every other day but just keep at it, you'll catch one of those eggs (my betting is the smaller one will be the one and that sounds like it'll be ready at a more reasonable time in terms of your cycle too). xx

*Sabster* - So sorry for your loss, I'm sorry I've never had spotting inbetween either. You've found yourself on the best thread around, wonderful group of ladies here :thumbup: xx

*Bright* - So pleased for the positive OPK!:flower: I posted a thread in the test section when I got my first positive OPK and it got a LOT of replies as I obviously came across deliriously excited and happy! I'll never forget the euphoria, poor hubby got confused and thought it meant a BFP... men!!!:haha: So pleased for you my lovely, hopefully the next test you do is a BFP!! xx

*Kim* - I totally get you not wanting to wait, if it were me I wouldn't wait. If it's meant to be it will and like you said bean wouldn't have implanted in either case anyway. I hope the scan goes well, though I totally believe it will. You must be so excited, you've been so amazingly patient waiting for this and I'm over the moon it's finally time to get back on it (literally!!):blush::haha: xxx

*Linny* - I'm sorry to hear about your issues, that really doesn't sound right at all and agree with Crys, I'm glad you're going to the doctors to rule out anything too sinister, did you get anything to help things along? As sometimes that can make things go weird too. I hope you find some relief in whatever shape it comes in soon! :flower: xx

*Cyrsshae* - I hope you jumped hubby every opportunity!? You're totally in the fun part of the cycle and I've got a really strange feeling it's your month... fingers crossed my Oracle ways don't let me down! :winkwink: xx

*AFM* - Well me and hubby had an arguement earlier, I've become so reliant on the medication to help me go to the toilet I decided a few days ago to let nature take it's course. Well it hasn't, and I'm in so much pain. I told hubby, and he laughed at me...! The cheek of the man!!!:growlmad: I started slamming doors and basically over-reacting, to which he shouted out: "You need to go to a self help group!!" Apparently he meant anger management, I thought he meant something else... I shouted back: "Oh yeah that would work: "Hi my name is Aleeah and I'm full of sh*t!!". We both burst into fits of laughter and the laughter seemed to clear the blockage!!! So laughter really is a cure for many things lady, well for me it means I'm less full of sh*t!:winkwink: :haha:xx


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah said:


> *Cyrsshae* - I hope you jumped hubby every opportunity!? You're totally in the fun part of the cycle and I've got a really strange feeling it's your month... fingers crossed my Oracle ways don't let me down! :winkwink: xx

Thank you so much for that! :hugs: Love hearing positive thoughts!

Lmao at your argument! Truly out loud. Brant came over to see what it was I was laughing at. I hate it and love it when arguments are that way. On one hand, you see how silly the argument was and can laugh together. On the other hand you feel silly and slightly embarrassed too. :dohh: Glad you're feeling better though.


----------



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD right after a miscarriage did you receive your BFP? The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## crysshae

Sabster - Wanted to welcome you. I've been on my phone the last couple days due to internet being out, and I missed some posts. I'm sorry for your losses and hope your rainbow BFP is very near. 

Adav - I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. I'm not sure what might be happening for you right now, but fingers crossed you get your rainbow BFP too!

This is a great group of ladies with inspiring stories and lots of support.


----------



## bluestars

Crys- I'm always in hope weather it be out loud or inside that it's my month. And I hope it's your month too crys! 

Linny- your husband is funny. But he is right! You should have seen you doctor quicker. Lol but your booked now so hopefully it's sorted soon.

Aleeah- I wish I had one of those machines as well! 

Adav. Sorry for your loss! Welcome to the threat. I love these ladies here they are amazing. I hope you get a little surprise positive this cycle! Xxx


----------



## adav18

Thanks for the welcome crysshae! I'm only on CD 24 of typically a 28 day cycle (not sure after mc, heard it can be 4-8 weeks before AF shows), so I'm hoping to test next week! I actually cheated and tested last night with a BFN, but figured it was a little early to be testing! One can only hope anyway :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, that's wonderful news that AF arrived and your body is getting back on track :) I really hope that this is your lucky cycle!!

Kim, I hope your ultrasound on tuesday shows that everything looks good!! I see what you mean, tough choice to decide if you want to try or wait... I would think though that if nothing has implanted, the surgery shouldn't affect anything.

Sabster, welcome and sorry to hear of your losses :hugs: I did spot between my m/c and my first AF, right around the time I'm pretty sure I ovulated (and I'd never had ovulation spotting before then) so perhaps it's that? Who knows, maybe you'll get a nice little surprise in a couple weeks :)

LL, glad to hear your DH is home safe and sound, I hope the recovery goes smoothly. Try not to worry about doing too much - cleaning, dishes ect will wait for you, just focus on the essential thing like looking after you and DH. Sorry to hear about your argument, I'm sure the stress of losing the job, the surgery, and pregnancy hormones don't mix well :hugs: Hang in there!

Blue, I really don't think you're out either hun :hugs: I know you must be feeling discouraged, but they say dtd the day or two before ovulation is better than actually on the day of ovulation because the swimmers will get up there and wait for the egg to be released. I'm going to stay hopeful for you this month... and continue to keep everything crossed that this is your lucky month :hugs:

Linny, please talk to the doctor soon, that is definitely not normal and something that should be looked at asap. Hopefully you can get some relief!

Aleeah, lol at your argument! Glad it ended in laughter though, if you're going to have an argument, those are the best type to have.

Crys, good luck this cycle! I hope you catch the egg and it's a nice sticky one!!

Adav, welcome and I'm sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I had one cycle before my bfp, but AF came just a few days later than it normally would have (can't remember exactly when though). 

AFM, I am doing well. Spoke to the OB yesterday about her thoughts on induction - she recommends that I be induced at 38 weeks (apparently there's a study that in people with hypertension, that leads to optimal outcomes for mom and baby, and does not increase the risk of c-section). She said if I don't want to be induced, that is fine too, they will just continue with regular monitoring and alert me if anything is going awry... so that is likely the path I will choose if everything is still going well. My blood pressure has been very well controlled on minimal to no meds over the last couple years so sometimes I feel like all of this "intervention" they want to do is a little over the top for what's really going on. I'm just glad she is willing to be flexible and work with what hubby and I would feel more comfortable with. She thinks the little guy is still breech, but said that they don't worry about it too much until around 35 weeks. At my prenatal class last night one of the ladies said that swimming and playing music at the bottom of your bump can help.... so I'm going to give those things a try, can't hurt anyway.


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Lol at your DF's evaluation of you...but he's right. You need to be concerned about anything that is not right, especially for a length of time. Your whole body is required to take care of you and that little one. Keep all of it healthy! :flower:


----------



## slg76

Linny: glad you are going to the doctor. Your other non-vagina parts are important too!!

Thanks for the laugh, Aleeah! constipation can be no laughing matter. I was sick and in so much pain from it when pregnant and in chemo. 

Adav: welcome and I'm sorry about your loss. The first cycle after a miscarriage is anyones guess. Some people ovulate and have a regular cycle right away. I'm on the other end of things. I just got my period two days ago and that was three months after my miscarriage. Sorry there isn't more or better advise to give. :flower: 

Lindsay: remember that semen softens your cervix and can help you dilate sooner. Just sayin' :winkwink:


----------



## klsltsp

You ladies are so much fun :)

Aleeha I've told you before, but you are so funny hahaha awesome.

LL sorry about all of the stress at home, big hugs, and try to take a little rest for yourself when you can.

Lindsay I was induced for preeclampsia with my first, I was 39 weeks 3 days... I did end up with a c-section, but it was because I had a fibroid that was causing trouble. I also did end up in the hospital for 6 days after the birth since my blood pressure wouldn't come down :( good news is that I haven't had any problems since, even in my second pregnancy. Are they testing your blood regularily? for me they were watching something, I can't remember what it was, and said once it hit 300 that I would be induced. I think it was something that indicated my kidney and liver function. Good luck and hopefully all proceeds as you'd like!

Linny hope your apt goes well :) your dh is funny hahahaha

sara I have always ovulated early and there is no problem with that, actually saves you a week so to speak since week 1 and week 2 out of 40 are before you ovulate, so when you ovulate early and get preggo you jump ahead a week. I am with you on the early ultrasounds... unfortunately I will have one VERY VERY early.. they said as soon as I know I am pregnant... they have already told me it will be too early to see a heartbeat, they just want to check to see where the baby implants. If it implants in the top half of the uterus then it's a normal pregnancy, if it implants in the lower then we may need to terminate. I've done some reading and apparently around 80 - 90 % of pregnancies implant in the top half of the uterus, so the odds are definately in my favour!

AFM, I hadn't told my OH that my ultrasound is Tuesday, it got moved up from the 26th of Feb and funny thing, he asked me about it today LOL We have a deal that I am going to try and hide being pregnant from him until I have had an ultrasound showing the heartbeat!!! not sure I'll be able to since I typically get VERY sick VERY early.... but I'm going to try really really hard, he's a real worrier so I'd like to save him the worry :)

Hope all of you lovely ladies have a great day :) I finally feel like I belong here again :)

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone. I'm on my phone and in a hurry so can't say much. 

Linny - that doesn't sound healthy at all! I hope your dr can help you out. I totally get why it isn't worrying you as much as other things though. 

Aleeah - I love the story of your fight! I wish my arguments with DH ended in laughter. ;) 

Lindsay - I am glad your dr will work with you on what you want. Sounds like your BP is under control. 

Kim - I think it would be really hard to keep a pregnancy a secret from your hubby and it is so nice to have someone's support. 

AFM - on top of everything else last night, I discovered I had a fever (actually, I think that might have been part of the reason I was so easily agitated). So I went to bed early and felt even crappier today and was throwing up (still, because apparently morning sickness never ends) but still had to go to work since I am the sole provider and my employer does not offer any sick pay at all. :( I have a nasty sore throat, body aches and chills but I am surviving. but at least DH and I are on good terms again. The fever has set me into worry land again though because I know it's not good for the baby. But I took Tylenol and I think it's being kept at bay.


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - :haha: It's good when an argument goes straight to laughing. I feel your pain though! I really hate it because it involves cramping and I sometimes can't figure out if it's because of the toilet or something sinister. 

Adav - Welcome here and very sorry to hear of your loss. As others have said this is an incredibly supportive thread.Some women do catch on the first cycle so hopefully you'll fall into this bracket :) x


Blue - what dpo are you at now? Are you still feeling not-so-positive? Hope not! I'm feeling positive for you. Part of the reason i didn't get to doc sooner was my embarrassement. I'm not sure how to actually describe it without turning crimson. :) x

Lindsay -Your OB sounds very reasonable, and it's good they're not insisting on anything and happy to work with you on it. Hadn't heard of swimming for turning babies but swimming has been pure bliss for me. It's my only totally ache-free time. So, either way it will be a good experience :) x

Cryss - To my shame I thought i'd come on here and you'd all say 'Oh I get that all the time, no problem' and I could just carry on ignoring it and hoping it'll go away :haha: Happy bd'ing session to you missus! :) I'm glad someone's getting some. :haha:


Slg - How's things going with you? Is AF going alright - not super heavy or anything? x

Kim - whats' the ultrasound for? Do you get checked after ovulation? x

LL - That sounds like the pits! I can't believe you don't get sick pay - is that normal where you are? Hope you're able to keep your temps down - I think you have to be really high temps for concentrated periods of time for it to be an issue?? - I guess your doc could advise you about it? Oh, I got fitted for maternity bra last night too - they've gone from a C to an F. I haven't looked at them in bright lights for ages and they looked bizarre! Riddled with blue veins and massive nipples. It was like being in someone else's body! 

Afm - my breathing issues took a bit of a turn for the worst last night - i've had an issue on and off through my life called pumonory catch syndrome - loads of people have had it at some time - it's totally harmless but very painful - basically you take a breath and at the end of the breath there's a sharp pain in your lungs. It normally carries on for a few minutes and then just stops. Anyway, last night i was trying to catch my breath and this starts up - annoying - but I thought it would stop in a couple of minutes...um no. This went on all night, woke me up several times in agony. It started going down my arms, my back, awful. Figured it would go by morning...nope. So this morning we got ourselves ready to go to A&E, I went to the bathroom and had a sudden bout of intense coughing and - the pain literally stopped. all the aching from my back/arms all the stabbing pain stopped in an instant! Really odd. So, i'll be asking about this as well in my bowel problem doctor visit....i feel like such an idiot when I turn up with my little list of random embarrassing issues :haha:


----------



## kfs1

Hi ladies,

New to this board. Suffered from a blighted ovum last month. Spotting started on 1/10 and heavier bleeding on 1/14. I'm 35 and this was my first pregnancy (although it was very short-lived) and we've been trying for about a year now. Patiently waiting for my period to arrive so that we can get started again. In the meantime, I've made an appointment with a new doctor since my previous OBGYN was unprofessional and very negative.

Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, yes, I've heard that about semen ;) I told hubby the other day that once we get to 37 - 38 weeks we'll be trying all the tricks to see if baby is ready to come a little early.

Kim, yes, they are watching me very closely as there is a higher risk that I may develop pre-eclampsia. Sorry you had to go through all that, it sounds like it was a bit of an ordeal but I'm really glad to hear you've had no after effects! I see internal medicine every 2 weeks and they check blood pressure (I also check at home), to make sure there's no protein in my urine, and blood tests every month or 2. So far everything looks good.

LL, sorry to hear you've caught a bug on top of everything else! I hope you're feeling a little better today :hugs: On the positive side, I see you're 14 weeks today!! :happydance:

Linny, it sounds like you're having a rough time too! I hope you can take it easy today.

AFM, I seem to have caught a cold and am not too happy about having to work today, but such is life I suppose. I'm considering transferring some of my client's over to other people a little early as I was told on wednesday that I'd have to start going in to the hospital for weekly monitoring at 34 weeks which is going to leave me with even less time for work and everything else. Not to mention I've been quite tired as well so I think it would help in more ways than one. I hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi kfs. Sorry about your loss. I think you will find a lot of support here. 

My period has been surprisingly normal (first one since mc). Three days of medium flow and it's already tapering off. My doctor seems to think I will ovulate again soon so I've been reading up on woman who get pregnant on their period. Interesting. Some women who were having trouble getting pregnant starting BDing very early in their cycle instead of around when they thought they were ovulating and got pregnant!


----------



## crysshae

Linny - When is your doctor's appt? Have you called them and told them about any of this? I know it may be nothing, but I think you should get checked out and describe everything to them in detail, even if you're bright red, so they will know exactly what's going on. 

Kfs - I'm sorry about your loss. I hope you find a much better and positive doctor. 

Lindsay - I hope you feel better very soon. 

LL - I hope you feel better too. 

kls - Good luck with the ultrasound and all. What is it for?

Slg - Yay for a normal period. I'm glad it didn't beat you up badly after so long. Will make it easier to get started BDing early too.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Lindsay glad to hear you are being watched. I didn't develop the preeclampsia until about 35 weeks, and it wasn't protein they were watching.. it was something else, but I can't remember lol. I had a blood pressure cuff at home and would check, I was told if my bottom number hit 100 I had to go to the hospital, they would do bloodwork, check baby etc.. it was not that big a deal to be honest, lots of checking on baby which was great :) Sounds like you're in great hands! 

My ultrasound is a special one to check the lining of uterus, to make sure there are no holes left in it :) they insert saline solution through a catheter and then do the ultrasound, it's called an SIS ultrasound. Should be interesting this will tell us if my uterus wall repaired itself properly after the mass that was in it disappeared!

Well off to clean this house of mine!! it's a mess and I have my DS's bday party this weekend... :) 

Hope all of you wonderful ladies have a great weekend!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - I hope your u/s goes well and shows all is well. 

Linny - wow! That is quite a cup size change! My boobs are also looking veiny and weird these days. 

I feel the exact same with my embarrassing lists for the dr but that's what they're there for I guess. That pain you had last night sounds awful! I hope that doesn't happen again. 

Lindsay - I hope your cold goes away soon! At least it's almost the weekend. That sounds like a good idea to lighten your load a bit earlier. 

Crys - hello! 

New people - Hihi! I am on my phone and can't remember your names. Don't be offended... Aleeah here forgot her own name a few weeks ago! :haha:


----------



## slg76

I just started this thread. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...rel-not-ovidrel-advise-asap.html#post31585015

I'm wondering if I should take a shot to force my body to ovulate or if I should trust that my body is getting back on track and will take care of it naturally. Opinions?


----------



## bluestars

If it was my choice for me is take the shot just to be sure I did O. Why dont you want to take it? Its difficult to choose natures always wanted and best but if it increases chances of a baby id do anything at this point xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Yeah it's a tough one since your dr saw follicles. Did she say what the chances are of you ovulating on your own?


----------



## slg76

I have follicles growing but there is no way to predict if I will release an egg from them on my own. I've been working so hard with acupuncture and herbs and diet to do things naturally that I'm a little afraid of disrupting that with synthetic hormone. I've been doing OPKs. Usually they don't work for me but this month they are (the last time this happened I conceived). I had a surge last night/this morning!! I didn't get a strong positive test but the peak of the surge may have been between my tests. I did get two almost positive tests. Hopefully I made enough LH on my own to kick out an egg. This would mean ovulation on CD4! Weird! Also, the shot is $100 and hubby has to work so we could BD 12 hours after the shot but not 36 hours after and it is recommended that you do both. Fingers crossed that I'm making the right decision to trust my body on this.


----------



## bluestars

Could you let nature take its course this month and try the injection next month if it doesnt work for you? Xxxx


----------



## slg76

bluestars said:


> Could you let nature take its course this month and try the injection next month if it doesnt work for you? Xxxx

This is what I decided to do. Hopefully I'm making follicles every month so I will have a chance to do the injection next month if needed. Hard decision to make.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - You know your body better than anyone and if you think this month is your natural month, then you should trust yourself! That is very weird that you ovulated on CD4 but at least you ovulated! I really hope you catch this eggy! I agree with Blue's idea to maybe try naturally this month and use the injectables next month instead.

Linny - I remember you asking if not getting any sick pay is common here. It's not common at all, but I work for a small-ish company, and despite the fact that it is growing quite rapidly, my employer hasn't really kept up with the times. We only finally just got health benefits this past year, which has been a lifesaver.

Blue - How are you doing? Are you in the TWW now?

AFM - I ended up losing 1.5 lbs from last week...I think due to stress. But I'm sure baby will be fine because I'm still up a few lbs from pre-pregnancy weight!

I've decided to join the fun and post a bump pic now that mine is showing a bit more. I just blurred out my last name.
 



Attached Files:







14weeks_2.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## slg76

LL: thanks for the advise. I did decide to give my body a chance naturally this month. You look beautiful!!! I have a feeling you will be one of the tiny pregnant women with just a cute bump in front. I'm so very happy for you and glad that you are starting to enjoy your pregnancy <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Sara! :hugs: I hope your natural cycle this month works out! :happydance:


----------



## slg76

me too. I've been staring at and obsessing over my OPKs. I'm not sure I had a great surge but I did have at least a little one. I have a few other follicles growing too so I might get a surge to release those. Interesting that I've had pains on my right side since the miscarriage and just in the last few days I've had a few pains on my left side. Left ovary, you are up!!! Hubby is gone about every other night this week but we are making the most of it when he's home. I'm sure we have our BD bases covered in case I do release an egg.


----------



## Literati_Love

That might be a good sign that you're having pains on your left now. Although I am a firm believer in my right ovary, I have also read a study where it said you have a better chance of conception on the first month that you ovulate from a different side. Something about the leftover corpus luteum from the month before makes it harder to conceive if you ovulate from the same side again. So maybe the left side will be your lucky one!


----------



## crysshae

Quiet here. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

I pray everyone is doing ok. I tested yesterday (DPO 11) and it was a BFN. I was feeling a little down but I am ok I think. AF is due on Wednesday so hopefully she doesn't show up. On yesterday I had a lil dip and some sharp pains on my left side....maybe it implantation or not, still FX'd. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bluestars

Lit what a beautiful photo! Hehe wont be long and you have a huge bump! Hehe.

Sara- have you decided what your going to do yet ? 

Bright- keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Xxx

I think im 4-5dpo just now. Not sure... dont think I will test will just wait until af shows or not. Xxx


----------



## slg76

I decided to give my body a chance to do things naturally. We are BDing every other day and hoping for the best.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

It is quiet! Hopefully no news is good news all round! :)

Lit - how's your hubs doing? How are you?

Blue - Well done for waiting till past AF date...seems like the least stressful way to do it x

Bright - 11dpo - you're totally still in with a chance :) 

Sara - I'm a bit later for chiming in now :haha: but I agree, you've put so much time and effort into the acupuncture, your body's starting to do its thing and it's managed it before. Good luck to you, i've got everything crossed! x

Cryss - How are you doing? x

Afm - just trundling along. My 20 week scan is on Thursday so hopefully everything checks out fine. x


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I'm with you. I do not want to test early anymore. Hope I can resist the temptation. 

Slg - Good luck!

Bright - Fingers crossed that negative turns into a positive for you. 

Linny - How are you feeling? Have you talked to anyone about your ailments yet? Can't wait to see pictures of your little one! The 20-week scan is my favorite. 

LL - Lovely pic. Hope you and your DH are doing well.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> It is quiet! Hopefully no news is good news all round! :)
> 
> Lit - how's your hubs doing? How are you?
> 
> Blue - Well done for waiting till past AF date...seems like the least stressful way to do it x
> 
> Bright - 11dpo - you're totally still in with a chance :)
> 
> Sara - I'm a bit later for chiming in now :haha: but I agree, you've put so much time and effort into the acupuncture, your body's starting to do its thing and it's managed it before. Good luck to you, i've got everything crossed! x
> 
> Cryss - How are you doing? x
> 
> Afm - just trundling along. My 20 week scan is on Thursday so hopefully everything checks out fine. x

Linny - should I be worrying about my temps being low after O?


----------



## Lindsay109

Kim, I'll be thinking about you tomorrow - I hope your ultrasound shows that all is well :)

Sara, sounds like a good plan re. the meds - hopefully you'll ovulate on your own this month and won't even need to consider meds next month :)

LL, beautiful bump pic :) I'm looking forward to seeing your progression photos! 

Bright, good luck this month!

Blue, good luck to you this month as well!! I really hope you'll have a wonderful surprise in a week or 2 :)

Linny, I'm sure your scan will go well on thursday, looking forward to hearing the updates!! When do you see your doctor? I hope you're feeling a little better.

Crys, how are you doing?

AFM, we've had an awful weekend. Hubby was hit by a car (he was walking across the street in a cross walk with a green light) on friday night and has broken his right leg (thank god it wasn't worse). Silly man drove himself home after it happened because he didn't want to call and panic me - when he got home I could tell there was definitely something wrong with the leg, he couldn't really put weight on it at all. So finally convinced him that we needed to go to the ER, sure enough it's a broken fibula and they told us it'll likely take about 8 weeks to heal. Because it's his right leg, he can't drive, at least for a while. He's going to see a specialist this week and we should know more after that appointment, but for now he's pretty useless, can't get to work because he can't drive (and it's about 1 km from the bus stop to work which he can't really do in crutches, especially because it's winter and could be icy), can't walk the dog, or really do much of anything with the crutches which leaves it all to me which I am finding quite stressful... but trying not to let him know because he feels so bad about everything already. We're really hoping he'll be back on his feet by the time baby comes....


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - so sorry to hear about your husband's injury! I know exactly how it feels to be left to do everything when your husband is injured and it is definitely not fun...especially when pregnant! I hope he heals up very quickly and can be fully mobile when the baby comes. Is work understanding about him missing work for a while? Could he take a taxi some days or get a ride to the bus stop? 

Linny - I am looking forward to hearing about your u/s on Thursday! That will be wonderful. 

Blue - thanks. That sounds like a good idea just to avoid testing this time. 

AFM - My DH is doing quite well and is a lot more independent now which is a weight off my shoulders. I am still sick but doing well and I have a four-day weekend this weekend (Monday is a stat holiday, and I took Friday as vacation) so I'm really looking forward to relaxing then. Also, the m/s is not subsiding yet and I started throwing up the moment I woke up on Saturday! Sigh!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## slg76

Lindsay: I'm so sorry about your husband's leg but what a relief that he wasn't more seriously hurt! Scary!

LL: You did say you wanted morning sickness to reassure you that you are pregnant. Sounds like you got it! Hope you are feeling better.

AFM: I did decide to go natural this month and.....I have EWCM today! Yea!! I'm so, so, so hoping that my body will ovulate on it's own this month. We have BD every other day since day 3 to make sure that bases are covered. I think I'm only day 7 or something now but my Dr. said it was likely that I would O early if I was going to O.


----------



## Linnypops

I totally missed LL's bump pic post! Just had to go back and check it out! Nice bump missus! Love your hair do too! So pretty. It's a shame then that there's no sick pay there....and pregnancy isn't really the best time to look for new jobs either. Glad to hear your DH is doing better though..sorry about the ms though, I hope it does go away soon - you could possibly think about some anti-sickness meds if it starts to be too much for too long? x

Cryss - Good luck with waiting it out! Are you O'ing or meant to O around about now? Yes, seems like the mucous is probably a symptom of irritable bowel syndrome combined with internal hemarrhoids for bleeding (they make a lovely pair!)...IBS has been a b*tch to me in the past so it makes sense. Yes I can't wait for the 20 week either! I'm so looking forward to seeing them x

Bright - I would say your temps seem lower in the tww partially because the coverline seems high - which is probably due to that high CD1 temperature. I know it's cheating but if you deleted CD1 temp then all your temps after ovulation would be above the coverline.

Lindsay - Oh no that sounds dreadful! Did your hubby get the drivers license? So, the light was green for him to cross? Surely that's a srious offence by the driver? Sounds like a bit of a nightmare for him to get about then. Are work being generally understanding of the situation? x


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'm glad to hear your DH is on the mend :) I hope your cold and the m/s go away soon! You know, maybe all the m/s means you're having a girl... there is that old wives tail about lots of morning sickness meaning that you're having a girl ;) Yes, fortunately DH's work has been very understanding... he called this morning and they said to make sure the are "the least of his worries". As of friday he was only a week away from finishing his 3 month probation and getting medical benefits. We are looking into the logistics about getting him to work when he is cleared to go back - as it will be an auto insurance claim, we're wondering if they would consider covering taxi costs so he doesn't have to be off work. I can also drive him some days, and after we speak to the doctor and know more about time frames, he's going to ask if there's anyone who lives nearby, who drives in at a similar time who he could carpool with. Hopefully it'll all work out okay.

Sara, excellent news about the EWCM!!! I think your body knows what it's doing :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Yes, I have been thankful for my M/S and I really don't mind it but now that the second trimester is here I would really not mind it leaving at any moment since it has no bearing on pregnancy outcome at this point! 

Linny - thanks, dear! I have been taking Diclectin at night sometimes when it gets too bad. 

That's good your mucous problem is nothing too serious but it doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, yep, the light was green for him so he had right of way. The car that hit him was turning left. Unfortunately he didn't get the license plate number - it was a hit and run so he just has a general description of the vehicle. We've taken the necessary steps (filing police report, getting medical attention, alerting the insurance company). It has also been suggested we post some signs at the intersection looking for witnesses so will look at doing that later this week.


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Lindsay! I hope he heals quickly. When my daughter broke her fibula very close to the ankle, she was in a cast for 4 weeks and a boot after that. She could walk soon after she was in the boot, just not for long periods of time for a week or two. 

Linny - I hope the IBS gives you a break soon. 

Sara - Yay for EWCM. Sounds like you're body is figuring things out on its own.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> I totally missed LL's bump pic post! Just had to go back and check it out! Nice bump missus! Love your hair do too! So pretty. It's a shame then that there's no sick pay there....and pregnancy isn't really the best time to look for new jobs either. Glad to hear your DH is doing better though..sorry about the ms though, I hope it does go away soon - you could possibly think about some anti-sickness meds if it starts to be too much for too long? x
> 
> Cryss - Good luck with waiting it out! Are you O'ing or meant to O around about now? Yes, seems like the mucous is probably a symptom of irritable bowel syndrome combined with internal hemarrhoids for bleeding (they make a lovely pair!)...IBS has been a b*tch to me in the past so it makes sense. Yes I can't wait for the 20 week either! I'm so looking forward to seeing them x
> 
> Bright - I would say your temps seem lower in the tww partially because the coverline seems high - which is probably due to that high CD1 temperature. I know it's cheating but if you deleted CD1 temp then all your temps after ovulation would be above the coverline.
> 
> Lindsay - Oh no that sounds dreadful! Did your hubby get the drivers license? So, the light was green for him to cross? Surely that's a srious offence by the driver? Sounds like a bit of a nightmare for him to get about then. Are work being generally understanding of the situation? x

Linny - thanks, I deleted it and it is still there. Should I give it a few?


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay109 said:


> Linny, yep, the light was green for him so he had right of way. The car that hit him was turning left. Unfortunately he didn't get the license plate number - it was a hit and run so he just has a general description of the vehicle. We've taken the necessary steps (filing police report, getting medical attention, alerting the insurance company). It has also been suggested we post some signs at the intersection looking for witnesses so will look at doing that later this week.

Did anyone stop to help him, witness, anything?


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - you must have been writing your post while I was writing my last one! 

That is excellent that your dh's work is being so understanding of the situation. I am glad he can just focus on getting better and not have to worry about the work situation for a bit. I would hope that maybe your insurance would cover transportation costs. Is there a way to call and find out? Sounds like you have some good ideas about how to get him to work once he's able to. Does he at least have an office job that he'll be able to do with his injury? 

Crys - how are you doing these days?


----------



## slg76

So glad hubby's work is supportive. When my cancer was diagnosed my employer was awful to me. Very stressful because I was the primary income. I think insurance paying for taxis is reasonable and a good idea.


----------



## Aleeah

*kfs01* - I'm sorry about your blighted ovum and that you find yourself here :hugs:. But hope the change in doctor will help you out lots and this is an awesome group of ladies, so know you're well looked after here too. Are you not going to try until after AF then? xx

*Lindsay* - I'm so sorry about hubby's accident :friends:. What horrible timing (I know it's never really a good time to break your leg though!), I hope he heals up quickly, I can only imagine how stressful it all is for you, especially being so far pregnant but going back to one of your earlier posts, you really should start releasing some of your clients now, especially if you're going to be needed more by hubby etc. Do everything you can to de-stress, that's my advice, not easy I know.:flower:

I've broken my right arm a fair few times now (my fault, crazy on ski's!) and I've always said I'd rather break my arm, than my leg. There was lots of things I could still do, though was lucky to have hubby, as made him wash, dry and straighten my hair for me :blush: (mainly because oddly he was SO good at it!!!! But I've promised him I wouldn't tell anyone that!!):haha:. 

*LL* - You're so beautiful!! And tiny!!! You're going to have the cutest little bump, even when you're full term! I loved seeing you pic and hope you'll give us weekly updates!!:flower: I've taken to very naughtily, not wearing my bra very often :blush:, I tend to wear huge jumpers (as it's cold anyway), so no-one can notice and it's so much more comfy, I know it's bad but at least I'm happy! Hence no more pics for you ladies yet, but will take another when I see a difference in the bump.

*SLG* - Fantastic news about the ovulation, it all sounds so promising, I've really enjoyed reading your posts and now am eagerly awaiting all your future updates, please keep us posted about your symptoms etc. Wouldn't it be so wonderful if this is your cycle, I'm rooting for you [-o&lt; xxx

*Kim* - I really hope the scan goes well today, it's amazing how far forward technology is these days, got everything crossed they give you the go ahead and everything's perfectly intact. Keep us posted :hugs: xxx

*Crysshae* - Can't see any crosshairs on your chart yet, when do you think you ovulated? How many dpo are you now? Any symptoms etc to report?? Hope you're well too :flower: xxx

*Bright* - Your chart could look a little off because of a couple of temps in the middle too, it's always hard to gain a good picture of a chart if a temp is slightly off and soemtimes you can't tell when they are because you might have slept badly but forgotten to put a note in etc. Fingers crossed AF stays aways and this is your month :thumbup: xxx

*Linny* - Sounds like you're going through the mill a bit at the moment. Is there any medication the doctor could give you to help ease the pain and discomfort a bit? I'm so excited for your 20 week scan, 20 week scans are the best and especially so if you're finding out the gender too!!:dance: I'm having slight regrets about not finding out, as buying things is quite difficult but still sticking to my guns and leaving it a mystery (though have taken to calling my bump my little girl... so if it's a boy he's going to be mega confused by mummy!!!):haha:.

*Blue* - You've been very quiet. I hope you're doing ok? How's the TWW treating you?:friends: You do know this is your year don't you?? This is your Big Fat Sticky Positive year, hang in there, chin up. Let us know how you are xxxx

*AFM* - Same old, same old! Busy with work and houses but all good otherwise. Hubby finally felt LO kick at the weekend, was lovely but he's been too scared to feel again... men!!:wacko: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - Hmmm - I think I agree with Aleeah on this, the coverline is related to the time round your ovulation - if it were me i'd have put your crosshairs 2 days earlier which would definitely bring the coverline down, that seems to be to do with the opk +'s. either way, I don't think they're too low, rather I think the coverline is higher than i'd have put it at if that makes sense? x

Lindsay - I hope you manage to track the guy down then, his insurance should be covering it - is that right? Also, great to hear his work is being good about it, it makes such a difference in life to have an employer who's on your side. Still, not what either of you want at this point....will he be ok in time for labour driving duties? x

Sara - You're joking? I don't know what possesses companies to be such ass-hats sometimes. As well as being pregnant - that must have been really tough :hugs:

Aleeah - Good to hear your hubby got to feel LO kick! exciting, even if he's a bit afraid :haha: They do say the mothers instinct is good in most cases - so I reckon it's pretty strong bet your babe's a girl! I call baby him and DF calls it a her. :haha: Hopefully we can get this gender confusion sorted out! Yeah I can't wait, after all the endless scanning in the first tri it's really odd to have had nothing for 8 weeks! I have had anti-spasmodics for ibs before but wasn't offered to me this time. Suggested more fibre so will try that, also less fruit and more water. x

Afm - Today in work a few people have commented on the bump who didn't previously know, seems like it's properly popped. Oh, and the heartburn is bakc - how i've missed you old pal! :haha: x


----------



## Sabster

Im glad your Dh is alright considering the circumstances!! it could have been a lot worse!!!! I can,t believe he drove!!!!! these men I tell ya.... 

Yesterday I ended up going to the hospital because one of my friends had to have an emergency c-section after getting gastro. She went in to get an IV and came out with a c-section. geez. Anyways mommy and baby are well and the hospital is actually quite nice. Im thinking I might got here if one day things work out for me. 

I won't lie that it was really hard to be there, I know It was good that I went to support my friend and her husband, but It took every ounce of willpower to keep my sh*t together.... My first due date would have been feb 16 and I lost my second pregnancy jan 16 2014 so its kind of a sad few days.

Im not sure what,s happening with my lady bits. I havent felt a twinge or anything. I stopped spotting which is good (?) no cramps no nothing, I think my ovaries are on strike!!! No but seriously. Im going to wait till the first week of march to see if I get my period andthen we'll see. Hopefully I dont have to take any period inducing medication. And I can't wait to get my test results!!! Metformin pleaseeeeeeeeee or something, or clomid or anything at this point!!


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - It's so fun when DH gets to feel the baby kick. Why is he afraid? Mine was never afraid. He would just get bored with sitting there with his hand on my belly trying to feel it, as every time I told him "here it is" and he would put his hand there, it seemed the baby would get still. Lol. 

Linny - It's cool that people can tell you're pregnant now. Sorry about the heartburn. 

Sab - My first due date from last year is February 17th, so it's been on my mind a lot lately too. I pray for your comfort. I know it's hard with your friend having her baby. I'm glad you were able to be there to support her. 

AFM - My crosshairs should show up tomorrow, so 2 dpo today, the start of the waiting game. I had hardly any twinges or pain this time around, which I usually do have. Felt a few cramps near O which I don't usually have. If I have symptoms, I'm going to try and ignore them. I DO NOT want to test early again.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny & Aleeah - I only slept late on the date that is is 98.8. Other than that they are all at the sametime every morning 6:15am. Also I don't know how to move it. I deleted the other temp and it did move. Any instructions on how to move it. I have been reading up on the low temps and alot of sites say it doesn't matter as long as you have 3 above the coverline after that your temp can be every and anywhere. All of this is just so confusing. I don't know what is true/correct. I use more than one app and this is the only one that puts some of my temps below coverline. I will see if I can attach the Ovufriend chart so you ladies can see and make suggestions.


----------



## brighteyez73

Does anyone know how to add ovufriend chart to the signature?


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok I figured it out. Ok now look at Ovufriend chart. I think it looks much better than FF. What you ladies think?


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - yeah seems like they use different algorithms to figure out coverline placement. I can't remember how you manually overide settings in FF. Either way, I think your temps are fine!


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Bright - yeah seems like they use different algorithms to figure out coverline placement. I can't remember how you manually overide settings in FF. Either way, I think your temps are fine!

Linny - I figured out how to override the coverline for FF and changed it. But I think AF is coming my temp spike this morning and will probably drop tomorrow morning which would be the day before AF is due.


----------



## klsltsp

Thought I'd give you a little update on me, will update on others later...

Had my u/s today and it's not good news... I may never be able to have any more babies... my uterus wall is very thin down low, he wants to wait another 4 months and repeat this ultrasound to see if there's any improvement... I'm very upset right now... really thought I'd be good to go... we had unprotected sex last night and now I'm petrified that I may end up pregnant... it's hard to know that my body is failing us... I'm glad to have 2 DS already so at least I'm lucky that way... I'll touch base in a few days once I'm feeling better :) 

Take care ladies..


----------



## ljsmummy

Just a quick one, was catching up and had to send many hugs to Kim :hugs: I will be praying for you that your next u/s in 4 months time gives you some better news. You deserve a break. Chin up lovely lady.
Im reading along with you all every day, but the sickness still hasnt made its grand exit...:sick:
Love to you all, babydust to the ttc-ers and hugs to the preggo mamas x x x


----------



## brighteyez73

klsltsp said:


> Thought I'd give you a little update on me, will update on others later...
> 
> Had my u/s today and it's not good news... I may never be able to have any more babies... my uterus wall is very thin down low, he wants to wait another 4 months and repeat this ultrasound to see if there's any improvement... I'm very upset right now... really thought I'd be good to go... we had unprotected sex last night and now I'm petrified that I may end up pregnant... it's hard to know that my body is failing us... I'm glad to have 2 DS already so at least I'm lucky that way... I'll touch base in a few days once I'm feeling better :)
> 
> Take care ladies..

I am soo sorry to hear this!!! :hugs: I don't know if you are spiritual or not but I believe God has the final say!!! Praying that this is a oversight and all is well!!!! :hugs: We are here if you need us.


----------



## Linnypops

Kim - Oh no! :hugs: that is sad news. I really hope the next one at 4 months shows an improvement. I have my fingers crossed for you, you deserve some luck X


----------



## bluestars

Kim I'm so sorry about your bad news today! I hope you have a lot of support and hopefully it's better news in four months! Big hugs and love sent your way xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - I am so sorry about your bad news! That must have been heartbreaking to hear. I will be praying hard that your uterus will heal and will be ready to accept a baby by your next ultrasound! :hugs: 

Aleeah - Thanks so much! I am looking forward to seeing your next bump photo when you decide to put a bra back on. :haha: I actually don't blame you at all! My boobs are terribly uncomfortable lately and the first thing I do when I get home is take my bra off, so I can see why you'd try to get away with it the rest of the time! :) how are you feeling these days? That's exciting that you think it is a girl!

Linny - I cannot wait til you find out the gender! And I hope your dr's suggestions help with your digestive issues. :hugs: 

Ljs - so great to hear from you! So sorry you're still so sick! Are you able to go to work still? Has it been hard caring for your DD these days? Hang in there! Are you on any anti-nausea meds? 

Blue - I hope the TWW is treating your ok. 

Crys - I'm sure the lack of twinges doesn't mean anything bad. Looking forward to hearing the results soon!


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry, Kim! I pray your ultrasound in 4 months has a much improved outcome.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab- I would imagine that would be painful to see your friend's baby. :hugs:

Kgs- I hope that things can progress naturally for you.


----------



## bluestars

Tww wait is as annoying and frustrating as every month. I do read everyone's posts. Just been really busy to reply properly. As like every month I'm imagining signs so I'll keep them quiet. No predicting this is my month we will just wait and see. 

Hope you are all well. Xxx


----------



## slg76

Oh Kim, I'm so so sorry. I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. I do understand the frustration of your body not cooperating with what you want. Did the dr. say if they often see improvement over time? 
:hug:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I am sorry you are annoyed and frustrated. The TWW really is annoying and there's not much you can do but drive yourself crazy with symptom spotting. I hope you have at least found some ways to occupy your mind and make the time pass quickly. I am praying you get your BFP ASAP!


----------



## Lindsay109

Oh Kim, I'm so sorry to hear that news :hugs: :hugs: I really hope your next ultrasound will show lots of improvement. 

Crys, fingers crossed you get some good news at the end of the TWW :) Good to know the time frames your daughter had when she fractured her fibula. We're not too sure what to expect, still waiting for a call and appointment with the fracture clinic this week. The ER doctor said about 8 weeks in total, but didn't give us much detail. He's in a boot, but not allowed to weight bear for now. Nope, no witnesses... he jumped up quickly to get off the road (it was a busy intersection), and then hobbled over to a Macdonalds (it was right there) to warm up... he said he thought he was fine, just a bad bruise or sprain or something. Anyway, he's kicking himself now for not waving someone down to ask if they could be a witness. 

LL,how are you feeling? Yes, fortunately hubby does have an office job so if we can get him there he'll be able to work.

Sara, that's awful that your employer was not supportive of you when you got your cancer diagnosis. I just don't understand how some people/companies can be so heartless. 

Aleeah, that's great that hubby got to feel LO kick! My husband was a little wierded out by it the first time he felt baby kick too, but now he loves it :) He spends a lot of time watching my belly in the evening, lol. We seem to have a big kicker... looks like something is trying to escape, haha. Yep, that's my plan to transfer some clients asap, especially now. I just found out today that they've hired two more therapists and I am orienting them next week, so I'm hoping I can pass of some clients to them. 

Linny, when do we get a bump pic?? I hope soon :) We're really hoping hubby will be recovered in time for driving to the hospital... if baby doesn't come early we should be okay. 

Sab, sending some big hugs your way :hugs: Would have been due dates are hard. Hang in there, I'm sure your rainbow baby is on it's way!

Ljs, sorry to hear that the m/s is still hanging around! Hopefully it'll be on its way out soon soon :) I hope all is going well for you!

Blue, I hope you get some good news at the end of your TWW too!! I'm really excited for you to get your BFP!

AFM, things are looking up since the weekend. The president of the company my DH works for stopped by today to bring a card that everyone signed and told him not to worry about anything related to work. He even said that if necessary they can look into having him work from home on a laptop in the short term. We're both so grateful that they are being so supportive... we weren't sure what to expect since it is a new job. Also, my parents and sister and her boyfriend have arranged to have a dog walker take the dog out 3 times/week so I don't have to do it every day, and one of our neighbors has offered to pop in once a day and take the dog out to pee if I'm out at work all day (it's hard for hubby because we're in a condo so the dog needs to be leashed and the grass outside is hilly and quite slippery at the moment). We've been totally overwhelmed by all the support and everyone has been so kind. In any case, feeling a lot more positive now.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for all the support again. This tww isnt actually as bad as the others. Im keeping busy and trying not to think about it. Got a sore throat and light headache today though so think im coming down with a cold. 

Linds im so glad hubbies work are so supportive. What a shame for poor hubbie. It must have been scary to have been hit with a car. 

I hope all of you ladies are doing well.

Sorry for crappy post im rushing for work haha xx


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - I'm so glad your DH's work is so supportive. It's wonderful to find out how good a company is soon after beginning work for them. Sounds like you have a really good support network. 

Blue - I'm doing my best to keep busy with other things this time too. Need to delve into a good book so I'm only wondering what happens next for characters rather than me. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope all is well this morning. Anyone getting snow today and tomorrow or already got it?


----------



## bluestars

Does really snow here kn the wee isle. It looked like it would yesterday but it went.

cry im the same with books. I just bought myself a new kindle. I love reading waiting for it to come to delve into a new adventure. Wishing this 2ww what over xx


----------



## crysshae

While you're waiting, you can download the Kindle app to your phone or computer and use it to read. That's what I do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is soooo nice about everyone being so supportive and helping you out like that! That must be such a nice weight off your shoulders. 

AFM - I am STILL sick with this stupid throat sickness and it is making my voice all raspy and hoarse. I've noticed my ravenous appetite has dropped a bit and my nausea might have lessened slightly (although it's been known to get better and then worse again)!


----------



## bluestars

Crys thats what I did. But my kindle arrived yesterday. Plus im now at 7dpo and I dont feel anything no sickness no tender breasts just a headache and a sore throat. Read a post on the tww forum that tells you everyones day to day signs of pregnancy and I have none for the ones that where positive.yet another blinking month gone and im still not pregnant. Sick of it :( xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sorry.... im actually 8dpo.... even more gutting. X


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I'm not sure whether symptoms count for much - honestly...I know some women start vomiting at the first sign of pregnancy but I felt the symptoms are so similar to AF that I could never tell with either pregnancy. Also, don't they say that the symptoms shouldn't start till after implantation? So - after 8dpo surely? That said - I can see how if this is another month without bfp it would be so tough. :hugs: I hope it's not the case, come on little egg, get sticking! If not then - how much longer till you can go back and get that referral?? Whatever happens this month - this is your year X

Cryss - Blimey o' riley, your temps look like they're shooting off the top of the graph! :) What books are you reading? I just finished a trilogy - the third book is called 'Dust', they're by Hugh Howe and are amazing...slgihtly sci-fi'ish but fascinating!

Lindsay -That is so nice of your hubs company director! And generally all the support really restores faith in humanity! Glad you're feeling positive. Shall try to get a bump pic soon, me and DF have been very slacking in that dept which is odd because i thought we'd be all over it! X

Bright - We got some cray hailstones out of nowhere the other day but that was it, what about you? x

LL - Ugh, sorry you're still sick, still - nice that the nausea has let-up! At least for now anyway, fingers crossed it stays away. x

Afm, off to my scan in 10 mins! yikes! Hoping I get to see lo for a good amount of time and they're ok, and maybe find out gender! X


----------



## bluestars

Good luck with scan! Hope your going to share babies sex with us nosey parkers!!!

I have a appt with the pcos group to actually see if I have pcos on the 27th of feb. And then if they do nothing I need to wait till 18 month mark... rubbish :( xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Blue - I'm not sure whether symptoms count for much - honestly...I know some women start vomiting at the first sign of pregnancy but I felt the symptoms are so similar to AF that I could never tell with either pregnancy. Also, don't they say that the symptoms shouldn't start till after implantation? So - after 8dpo surely? That said - I can see how if this is another month without bfp it would be so tough. :hugs: I hope it's not the case, come on little egg, get sticking! If not then - how much longer till you can go back and get that referral?? Whatever happens this month - this is your year X
> 
> Cryss - Blimey o' riley, your temps look like they're shooting off the top of the graph! :) What books are you reading? I just finished a trilogy - the third book is called 'Dust', they're by Hugh Howe and are amazing...slgihtly sci-fi'ish but fascinating!
> 
> Lindsay -That is so nice of your hubs company director! And generally all the support really restores faith in humanity! Glad you're feeling positive. Shall try to get a bump pic soon, me and DF have been very slacking in that dept which is odd because i thought we'd be all over it! X
> 
> Bright - We got some cray hailstones out of nowhere the other day but that was it, what about you? x
> 
> LL - Ugh, sorry you're still sick, still - nice that the nausea has let-up! At least for now anyway, fingers crossed it stays away. x
> 
> Afm, off to my scan in 10 mins! yikes! Hoping I get to see lo for a good amount of time and they're ok, and maybe find out gender! X

Linny - we have more than a foot and its still coming down.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - If you have pcos then would you be able to get ovulation-helping medication? Clomid and the likes? Although having pcos would be a pain at least then you'd know exactly how to go about tackling things?? Waiting 18 months is just too long, I still can't believe they're making you do that. :hugs: Things will get better - one way or another it's onwards and upwards! x

Bright - Blimey! I love snow but that would grind our country to a halt :haha:

So, the scan went well and took a long time (which was great) as baby was snoozy, had to drink cold water and jump about to wake them up. I have an anterior placenta, which explains the only very high or very low movements as well as them being very mild. And, it's a girl! :cloud9: I can't believe it, I really thought she was a boy. I really feel like a weight has just lifted off me seeing them ok in there. X


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations on your little girl, Linny! Did you get pictures? Would love to see her. 

I think my temps just look really high because I had such a low one on O day. 

Blue - :hugs: I know you are frustrated. Praying for your rainbow. I hope you feel better soon, unless those are your BFP symptoms.  Everyone is different. 

LL - Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Yep I did, I'll scan them when i get home and pop them up! X


----------



## crysshae

Yay! Oh, and I haven't started a new book yet. I usually have to wait a few days in between books. I miss the characters when the book is over, and I find myself referring back if I read a new book too soon. Lol. The last book I read wasn't that good. 

I received a free one from Amazon yesterday, so probably going to try it (and found out I get to pick one out of four pre-releases for free every month now :happydance: ). The one I picked yesterday was The Rented Mule. It seemed the most interesting out of the choices. These books don't release until March 1st, so very few reviews to help my choice.


----------



## bluestars

Omg woohoo for your little pinky!! Im so pleased baby is doimg well ! Xxx


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Linny :pink: 

blue: I didn't have any symptoms with either of my pregnancies until 6 weeks or so. None. A friend of mine found out yesterday she is pregnant. She was using birth control and didn't realize she was pregnant and couldn't remember when her last period was. She got a scan and she is 5 weeks. No symptoms at all.  Hang in there!


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks ladies!!! x

Cryss - Let me know what the book's like, I love finding new authors because i tend to exhaust each one i find and am then a bit sad when it's all over. One of the best books I read a while back was 'The crimson petal and the white' about a london prostitute in the early 19thC. Brilliant character driven book.x


----------



## bluestars

Im reading the divergent series at the minute. Thats been recommended to me by a few people so im getting into that. 

Going to look up the one you where reading before after I think if I remember what it is by the time om finished these three. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm going to look that one up too. Love historical fiction!


----------



## crysshae

And only $2.51 on Kindle!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I just looked up the Divergent series - looks good! 

I'm currently going with audio books a lot of the time, I manage to listen more than read these days!


----------



## bluestars

I could read when I was pregnant I just fell asleep all the time ! Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!:kiss:

Not a huge romantic myself, but always happy to receive flowers (which I did!) I didn't think hubby would bother, so I sent him some too, just so we'd have some fresh flowers in the house!! And now we've got 2 lots!! He thinks I've gone weird sending him flowers but they're beautiful tulips and I think it's quite sweet!

*Kim* - I'm so sorry for your bad news. Like Bright said though, there's a bigger force making those decisions, not doctors and nurses. Don't give up, you'll get that baby, the path might be different to what you wanted it to be but you'll get to the same place in the end, your beautiful rainbow :hugs: xxx

*Linny* - I'm over the moon with your little girl being healthy!:happydance: You must be so pleased!!! Though you've made me doubt myself now, especially as you were sure it was a boy and it's a girl!:wacko: I'm sure this one's a girl but we'll be pleased either way too.

*Blue* - Don't be down, remember I didn't know I was up the duff either. Still makes me a little sad that I missed out on looking after me and little one in those early weeks as didn't realise I'd randomly caught. But now I totally get it when people say they didn't have any symptoms, I'm living proof, no cramping, no boob increase, absolutely nothing!:flower: Hang in there, like Linny said, if they find something hopefully they can help you out.

*Crysshae* - Your chart is looking amazing, can't wait to keep watching it develop, thank you for temping, I miss charting and your chart is feeding my obsession! Is it sad to say I still randomly look up people's charts?! :blush::haha:

I'm not a huge reader, I was until all this pregnancy malarky early last year, sleep seemed more important and then couldn't get back into reading. Last book I read was John Grisham's A Time To Kill. Fantastic writer but a lot of his stories are actually quite similar.

*Lindsay* - So glad everyone is rallying around and looking after you both. It's so wonderful when company's are compassionate, and so they should be, we all spend most of our adult lives working really hard for organisations and once in a while things it's nice to know they're there when you need them to be. 

I often work from home anyway, as have an office based job but with the internet and systems accessible over the net, it's really easy to do. Hopefully your hubby will be able to do the same too.

*LL*- Congrats on hitting 15 weeks! Hope the nausea has stayed away and your throat is easing up? I can't see any signs of a ravenous appetite in your bump photo at all, can't believe how tiny you are!

I weighed myself this morning and was shocked to discover I've put on a stone in this pregnancy! I know that's normal and it's within the normal range but shocked it's there and from nowhere, I've been eating the exact some foods and portions I always did..!!:wacko:xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Lots to catch up on! I love all this conversation about good books, I'm always looking for a book recommendation :) 

Blue, hubby got me a kindle 2 years ago for Christmas and I LOVE it, especially for traveling :) I would suggest never taking it to the beach though. We went to Hawaii a few months after I got my kindle and I had taken it down to the beach. I decided to go for a swim and left it in my bag (which to my credit was at the top of the beach... waaaay above the high tide line). However, there was a big wave - I thought it was quite funny watching the wave wash over everyone sun bathing on the beach, until I realised it was going really far. Unfortunately my kindle (as well as a number of other people's camera's, phones, etc) was a casualty. So, word to the wise, don't take it to the beach ;) 

Linny, congrats on team pink!!!! So excited for you :) I hope you'll post an ultrasound pic!

Crys, your chart is looking good! 

LL, I hope you're feeling better!

AFM, I'm glad it's friday, feeling pretty tired and in need of a weekend! Hubby's got his appointment with the fracture clinic on monday so hopefully we'll have more info after that. He's also spoken with the auto insurance people and once they get a doctors note they're going to send out someone to do the heavier cleaning for us until he's back on his feet. Baby seems to be doing well. I have another growth scan next week, as well as an appointment with the OB - since it looks like DH will still be off work next week he can come to both appointments which will be really nice. The hospital called yesterday too and apparently I have to go for twice weekly monitoring starting at 34 or 35 weeks (the doctor told me last week it would be once weekly, so not sure why the change) so life is going to get very busy. I've spoken to work about lightening my load a bit and I'm going to go in early next week and make some plans with them which should help. I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## crysshae

You're very welcome, Aleeah! Always glad to help chart obsessions. Lol. You're supposed to gain weights. It's okay. And one stone is great. I always put on too much weight when pregnant. 

Lindsay - You think you have everything safe to find out you can't trust waves. Poor Kindle! Sounds like you definitely will be busy. Great that your DH will get to go to your appointments next week. I'm glad the insurance is helping out. 

Blue - I use reading to calm me and fall asleep at night. How are you feeling? I looked up the Divergent series also. Looks like it's along the lines of Hunger Games and such?? 

Linny - Good for you, figuring out how to get your reading done. I've never tried an audio book.


----------



## Linnypops

Yes Happy Valentines to you all! (Is it bad I totally forgot about what day it was! Poor DF did a romantic breakfast and I was all 'I have no card' oops!)

Blue - Same here, the audio books send me to sleep too but at least I don't have to go to all the effort of opening them and turning the pages :haha:

Aleeah -Don't doubt yourself! I noticed that while I was certain it was a boy I only ever thought of girl names, I only ever dreamt about girls and I had no interest at all in boys clothes....so, while my head was saying boy all my behaviour was girl :haha: Also, after todays V day you'll have your V day tomorrow I notice :hugs: Amazing!!!! X

Lindsay - Really glad to hear it's coming together for you guys! Wow, time is really rushing by now! do you have everything baby-related sorted? I'm trying to collate a list of what we absolutely need. It's so confusing! I'll try and get the pic up this weekend X


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for all the encouragement. There just no convincing me though. Im not going to get myself all worked up about it. Its the norm for me now. Neg neg neg. I think the day I see a positive I may collapse with the shock! Haha.

lindsay thats hilarious about your kindle. We are the beach all the time (our island is a beach haha) and my old kindle was constantly filled with sand. 

Im glad that your hubbies doing ok and hope that the twice weekly appointments go well. 

Yes I think its pretty hunger games esk. Its rather interesting though. Think its coming out on film. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Happy Valentine's Day to you all as well!

Blue - I definitely didn't have any symptoms before 8dpo, and then the symptoms I had were just like PMS symptoms. And I didn't have sore boobs til 5 weeks. So, as all the ladies said, your lack of symptoms don't mean anything. I get that you won't be convinced, though. Guess we'll have to wait and find out. 

That will be good to finally find out if you have PCOS or not. It's crazy that you can't get a solid diagnosis on that. 

Linny - Thanks! I hope it stays away too. I have to say that not feeling starving constantly has been a huge relief (when you said that went away eventually, I had some hope but honestly doubted it would be true for me). I really hope the nausea permanently stays away too. I'll keep you posted. :winkwink: I don't think the smell aversions are going to leave any time soon though. :( 

I am SOO excited for you about your scan! So glad your little daughter is doing well and I really hope this can stop the worrying for good this time! I know a tiny bit of worry never leaves, but I do hope you can just relax now! I honestly feel a bit jealous that you're having a girl...even though I don't actually know what I'm having yet. :blush: It seems like a lot of people have anterior placentas! I have a sneaking suspicion that I do -not- have an anterior placenta because I'm already feeling these twitchy feelings you're all describing as movements...but who knows. 

Have you bought any baby stuff yet? 

Crys - Thanks. Your chart looks great, regardless of whether your O temp was super low or not! 

Aleeah - Definitely don't be shocked by putting on a stone (which I of course had to google and convert to pounds :haha:). That is extremely normal, and actually less weight than most people I know have put on by that time! I know how you feel with wondering where it's coming from because you're not eating all that differently. If you read about weight gain online though, you would see that a significant portion of your pregnancy weight gain is just extra blood volume, amniotic fluid, placenta (those things are heavy!), baby, extra breast tissue, and fluid retention. Very little of it is actually body fat, and the parts that are fat are necessary for those weeks of breastfeeding when the baby arrives! :) 

Thanks for the flattery. :blush: I really am eating like a horse these days (well, less the past 2 weeks) so I'm sure the pounds will catch up with me soon.

Lindsay - Wow, twice a week monitoring is a lot! At least you know they're taking good care of you. I could imagine that would make life very busy, though. 

That is amazing the service your auto insurance is providing! Cleaning service! Wow! That sure will be a treat...and a very needed one I'm sure because you're not in a state to be doing all that! 

AFM - Yes, still sick...but as I read on one of my apps today, there is a reason for the immune system being down during pregnancy and it has to make sure the body doesn't destroy the baby (weird and kind of gruesome to think about). So I suppose I should be thankful that this sickness is neverending? :wacko:

I took the day off today so I had a lovely sleep-in and am just trying to rest up. I am a bit sad because my DH is the type to always send me chocolates and flowers, but since he is jobless we can't afford those luxuries. However, I still expected maybe a card and some cheap grocery store chocolates (now that chocolate finally isn't repulsing me!) but I've been looking around the house since I woke up and haven't found anything.  He did make me a smoothie though. I guess that counts? I am guessing I will get something later, and I probably shouldn't be so spoiled. :blush:

Today I am reflective on the fact that I'm really having trouble bonding with this baby still. This past weekend I discovered one of my acquaintances had recently had a miscarriage, so I shared with her my own so that she would know she's not alone. However, she ended up sort of making me feel (without saying anything directly) like mine was less significant or not that hard because it was so early. I find a lot of people make me feel that way - whether they mean to or not - which is why I dread the question, "How far along were you?" They always seem to answer with a sort of relieved "oh" as if it wasn't that bad then. 

But the truth is that no one knows how I loved my baby so incredibly much from the moment I found out I was pregnant. And, to be quite honest, I was more bonded with baby #1 at 6 weeks than I am bonded to this baby now. :cry: DH and I used to go on long walks and just talk about all the fun things we'd do with the baby, and I would always make comments about what the baby liked or didn't like. I felt the baby had a huge personality already and I was so close to him/her. This time I sometimes even forget the fact that there's a baby in there. I never talk to him/her...and DH rarely does. I know I'm pregnant and how far along I am, but rarely visualize having a baby this summer and when I do I don't get as excited as I used to. It gets better the further along I get, and of course I love this baby deeply...but I just feel really bad that I'm not quite as smitten and excited as I was the last time. 

Anyway, I just needed somewhere to get that off my chest. I hope you all have a lovely Valentine's Day.


----------



## bluestars

Think ive just experienced my first evap ...way to get hopes up and let me down again!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140215_112247.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11









20140215_112215.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - Are you sure? How long before you took picture?


----------



## bluestars

It was maybe just over the 3 minute mark. Can you see anything ? The line is still there xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

GM ladies,

spotting late yesterday and today not only am I late but I am only spotting pink. I took a cheap test and I think I see a squinter please check I will taks another test tomorrow morning. Also my temp is still climbing.
 



Attached Files:







ATT_1392464356706_image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6









What you think test.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Yeah I saw it was coming out in the reviews for the book! I quite liked the hunger games film, never read the book, so i'm going to see if there's a divergent audio book. I can understand why you're not feeling particularly excited in the tww - hopefully you won't collapse when you get the bfp ! I can't wait to see your post that morning X

LL - :hugs: it makes so much sense that you are feeling this way. To have felt so positive and certain with your first. It is totally natural to feel like you can't be certain again, can't trust your instincts, can't allow yourself to feel good etc. 

I complained of the same feelings around 9 weeks to my counsellor and she said that you can't distance yourself actually, you might think you are distanced but you aren't. And she was dead right, I was saying I thought I would lose my baby during the spotting phase - but I was harbouring a lot of secret hopefullness. I never said it to anyone, and if I even felt good myself I would feel like I was jinxing things. I'm not sure if this is what you're experiencing too - but either way I think there's a big big difference between someone who feels no bond with their baby and someone who is afraid to feel the bond. 

Anyway, it is so great you're feeing things already! This will make it all the more real and I hope you'll let yourself feel a wee bit of the joy you are entitled to :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Argh! I practically spat my tea out. Why do you think it's an evap?I just faffed about with it in photoshop to see it sharper. It's totally there. Is it pink? Can you get hold of a frer? Has it gotten any darker since? 

Brighteyes - I'm not sure if I can see anything on the tests from the photo but it's easier in real life to see the start of a line. Have you tried breaking it out of the casing and holding it up to the light? None of my hpt stayed in their casing :haha:...the sudden higher temps look good!


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Blue - Argh! I practically spat my tea out. Why do you think it's an evap?I just faffed about with it in photoshop to see it sharper. It's totally there. Is it pink? Can you get hold of a frer? Has it gotten any darker since?
> 
> Brighteyes - I'm not sure if I can see anything on the tests from the photo but it's easier in real life to see the start of a line. Have you tried breaking it out of the casing and holding it up to the light? None of my hpt stayed in their casing :haha:...the sudden higher temps look good!

Once I take it out the case just hold it to light? Ok I will try that.


----------



## bluestars

Lit I know what you mean about when people ask 'how far where you' I loved my babies from the minute I knew they where there. Dont listen tk anyone else. Maybe with your next scan you will feel more relaxed and be able to bond better. 

Linny the first book I just finished is good. Worth the reading or in your case listening to. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Linnypops said:


> Blue - Argh! I practically spat my tea out. Why do you think it's an evap?I just faffed about with it in photoshop to see it sharper. It's totally there. Is it pink? Can you get hold of a frer? Has it gotten any darker since? !

Haha your funny linny. I have the ones aleeah sent me. Im not testing again today I'll try again tomorrow morning. That isnt my fmu either but I had held it for a couple of hours. Its pink on the test but its faint. Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I can't properly contain myself here but i'll try and be less excitable, I know evaps happen, and it's best to get a certain line before declaring anything etc etc . But!! - regarding evaps, my understanding is they usually show up after the time frame and also aren't pink. Anyway, I have got my various bits crossed for you XX


----------



## bluestars

Thanks linny I guess we will find out. My holding off to test never worked did it xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Well....best laid plans and all that. :)


----------



## bluestars

Haha &#55357;&#56397; xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - If it was pink in 3 minutes, that's a positive! ICs are ridiculously faint! How did you not hold off testing yesterday and skip testing with FMU today??? Now you're making us wait to see that darker line!!! Ugh!!! Hold your water and take another one!!! Lol! I would be up dancing if it wasn't so early here! 

Bright - I think I see something but can't be sure. When my line for the chemical was barely noticeable on that test, a FRER gave a good line. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluestars

Haha crys I peed on another one. Came up the same lines. One really faint one the control. Will see how it looks tomorrow morning with another brand. I dont feel like im pregnant though. Xxxx

Ill upload the photo later when I go home xxx


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo! You don't have to feel like your pregnant to be pregnant! Lol! Those lines are always faint forever. Get a FRER on your way home! Sorry, I'm excited!

Now that you have the lines, I'm gonna tell you what I wanted to say earlier but I know how you feel so wasn't going to be a part of symptom spotting if I could help it - some of my first signs in the past have been a sore throat and headache.


----------



## bluestars

Really? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Really. Don't know why, but I've had it, only to get a BFP a few days later.


----------



## Linnypops

The plot thickens! :haha: 2 evaps back to back doesn't seem likely...one more sleep till FMU!

And chryss is right - I had no idea I was pregnant on either occassion until I saw the lines. XX


----------



## bluestars

Someone tweeked this for me. xxx
 



Attached Files:







attachment.jpeg
File size: 106.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## bluestars

I praying soo hard this is not taking the piss! I really hope that this is a :bfp:!!!! Xxxx

So glad you guys are about this weekend !!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I agree with everyone... A line that shows up in 3 min is NOT an evap!!! Not at all! And those ICs do have really faint lines for ages. Mine was pretty darn faint at 13 DPO when my frer was quite dark already! I know you don't want to get your hopes up, but this is clearly a BFP! An early one for sure...but just wait til you see it get darker tomorrow! I'm so excited for you! 

And thanks for understanding about my little rant. 

Bright - I honestly can't see anything on yours, but I'm in the dark on my dim phone so I'm sure if you see something there must be something! 

Linny - thanks for understanding as well. I think you're right that we aren't as distant as we think we are and sometimes just can't even admit it to ourselves. I am at that point, of not even being able to see it myself...but I know after my ultrasound when I felt "nothing" but then had that tiny speck of spotting, I cried all morning and was beyond upset...and I think it was because I realized I was WAY too attached then to be able to handle losing the baby. But it sucks I've resorted to depriving myself of the joy I could be having because I'm scared. It sounds dumb but because my tummy didn't seem to get bigger over the past week, and I've actually lost a bit of weight recently, I've felt really worried that the baby died and that's why it's nt developing anymore. I feel really, really anxious to go to my dr's appointment on the 24th and hear the heartbeat again. I always feel the most hopeful and bonded after my dr's appointments.
Are you feeling more bonded now that you've had your 20-week scan? 

Crys - any symptom spotting for you yet? A sore throat, perhaps? ;)


----------



## crysshae

It didn't need tweaking, but that tweak is beautiful!!! Can't wait to see a different brand! 

LL - Feeling that way is completely understandable. Everyone guards their heart differently. Have you thought of getting a Doppler for home to help with reassurance?

I'm going to refrain from talking about symptom spotting, and hopefully I can last longer than 11 dpo this time. Lol. If I talk about symptoms I will be tempted to test early, and I don't wanna do that.


----------



## crysshae

Oh you just made my day! Can't stop thinking about it. Will be carrying a smile with me all day!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I don't think there's any chance it's a piss-take! but a stronger line tomorrow will surely help seal the deal!!! those things seem to be light generally - almost kind of waxy. Wish I could shoot over a FRER to you XX

LL - I know :hugs: it's rubbish that so much innocent pleasure is robbed from you when pal. Everything gets questioned, even past the 12 week mark I would still routinely wonder if it was all over because X or Y happened, and it changed every week. I do understand about just trying to get to the next appt ....It feels like time crawls. 

The great thing is that because you can feel things already the chances are you'll be feeling much stronger movements by the time your appt rolls around - and that will make a giant difference! Yes the 20 week scan has absolutely helped me, and knowing the gender oddly sealed the deal. But actually, the main thing is the last day and possibly yesterday too I have felt honest-to-goodness nudges and kicks. It's the first time and it's impossible to deny there's an actual baby in there now Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Aw, ok...no symptom spotting prompting from us then....I can however note that your temps went up again. And consider it silently to myself :haha:....you'll test on due day of AF then ? x


----------



## crysshae

Lol! That's my plan. What did you say to Blue earlier about plans? :haha:

Aren't those nudges just spectacular? One of the most wonderful things in the world!


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys- I have definitely thought about it, but have been trying to save the money. They're very expensive and not very readily available in Canada I've found. Who knows... I may end up caving yet. 

Linny - that is EXCELLENT that feeling those definitive kicks have helped seal the deal even more! I am sooo excited for the day that I feel a definitive kick. Right now I'm not really sure what I'm feeling but I am hopeful it's something. 

It really does feel like time crawls between appointments! When is your next one? I can't wait til you post a baby bump pic. ;)


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - hehe, too true. Peeing on sticks is what happens when you're making plans to wait it out. Oh yes it was lovely! I was lounging about in the window seat giggling to myself for a good 15 minutes after lunch. X

LL - It's a shame dopplers aren't easy to get hold of there, it probably would have helped inbetween appts...mind you, the movements won't take much longer so that'll be just as good, in fact better. I don't think I have another appt till 28 weeks! It's like being out in the pregnancy wilderness :haha: 

Here's a quick bump pic. She doesn't take up the whole area. Above belly button is mostly pasta. :haha: It's amazing how it pushes everything up :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_26482.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Linnypops

Also, to clarify - this bump was nowhere to be seen 4 weeks ago!


----------



## Lindsay109

OMG Blue, I can definitely see two lines on those tests!!!! I am sooooo excited for you!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: You've just made my day, I'm going to be walking around with a silly smile on my face all day :) I can't wait to see your test tomorrow! Or sooner if you change your plans ;) I'll be checking back :)

LL, I think it's totally normal to feel that way, and I agree with everything Linny said. I did, and still do some days, feel much the same. In fact I am still having a hard time believing I am actually going to have a baby.... I think I might fall off the bed when someone hands him to me, lol. I found the 20 week scan was very reassuring because baby actually looked like a baby and I could see him moving around, he had all the correct parts, organs looked good, etc. I really hope it will be reassuring for you too! You know, you can rent dopplers by the month in Canada.... and when I was looking I noticed people also sell them on craigslist... just throwing it out there.

Bright, I don't think I can see anything on those tests yet, but you've still got time though hun :) You're not out until AF shows.

Crys, you're being very good trying not to symptom spot, I'm impressed! I will also note your higher temp this morning and leave it at that :)

Linny, I love that you're feeling some nudges and kicks now! Isn't it a wonderful feeling? And, I LOVE the bump pic!! You're looking great!! :)


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful Linny!


----------



## slg76

Linny, you are looking beautiful!

Emma, I see two lines!! I don't see any reason to think that's an evap. It looks like a positive test to me. Those strips are hard to read for a long time. I bet you will get a much nicer result with a different brand. I can't wait to see it :dance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny -
Wow, you're gorgeous! And that bump is amazing! It's actually very prominent for 19 weeks! I'm jealous! Thanks so much for sharing!

Lindsay - I am glad the 20-week scan was so reassuring for you. I am guessing it will probably be the same for me. :)


----------



## bluestars

Haha you guys are just cruel I dont believe that yous made me want to test early. I was doing fine in my tww! 

Linny what a beautiful bump photo!!!!

Im like 9-10dpo but my 'waiting until tomorrow didnt work so heres more tests (same brand though) only got two of an other kind dont want to waste them! Haha

You guys keep me going do you know that. I have a slight cheeser on my face xxx


----------



## bluestars

Woops forgot the picture. :dohh::blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140215_172442.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bluestars

Linny you and lit look a bit a like!! Lol. I got confused there ! Xxx

Bottom picture is the newest one xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - those are not, not Evaps! I am so excited I can hardly contain myself! Hahah

And I consider that a compliment to look a bit like Linny! =D


----------



## bluestars

So you should ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

er mah gawd! :yipee: 3 tests! And the line is obvious. :) Well made up for you Blue! Can't wait to see tomorrow's progression, that's super duper early too. Cheesy grin. Xxxx (Sorry we're such terrible influences!)

And thanks everyone for the bump love! Likewise, it's an honour to be compared to the lovely Lit :friends:.


----------



## bluestars

Love you guys hope there is progression tomorrow!!! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful lines, and I can see them without opening the pic. We all have grins on our faces for you today!


----------



## slg76

I'm smiling for you too, Emma. Those lines are definitely there! Hooray :yipee:


----------



## bluestars

Hopefully they will be on a frer and not just a dunce batch! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Blue!


----------



## Lindsay109

Those are nice looking lines blue!! I could see them on my phone without making the photo bigger :) Looking forward to seeing tomorrow's test. Here's a question, have you told OH?


----------



## Linnypops

Morning ladies! Blue, hope it's great news for you this morning sweetheart. Xx


----------



## bluestars

Heres todays tests. Bottom 3 are this mornings top ones are yesterdays very top one is OH's to make sure tests arent a bad batch. The frer is really light. What do you make of it ? May have upload doublers here sorry. 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140216_102700.jpg
File size: 61.4 KB
Views: 13









IMG_20140216_102557.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 9









IMG_20140216_101723.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Linnypops

Yes!!!! Awesome blue!! Frer's never lie! 

Unfortunately I didn't take a pic of my frer at 11 dpo but it was like that. Took a few mins to turn up etc. it's perfect love!! Just perfect. Oh I'm so so happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Thank you Linny im crying xxx


----------



## Linnypops

:friends: im wearing a face splitting grin. Is the weather lovely there too? It's sunny here and just feels like absolutely the right atmosphere for your wonderful news xxx


----------



## bluestars

Its not as windy and if im honest... I havent opened the curtains haha! OH and I are still in bed ! Hehe. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, good for you! Enjoy the day love ! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks mrs. Im scared incase AF shows on Wednesday ! Can it show if the levels are high enough? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

I have tender breasts ! Slightly. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - nah love, it's not going to show, it's just the early-testing paranoia setting in. Sore boobs are the best (and worst!) hehe xx


----------



## crysshae

Yay! CONGRATULATIONS EMMA AND DONS!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

That's a perfectly normal FRER for this early. And it definitely is the early testing paranoia. You won't see AF for 9 months plus! I'm so happy for y'all!!!!


----------



## bluestars

Awww I really hope so! Im staying here though not moving threads :) I like you lot and im waiting for the rest of you to get your bfp and then we can all move together. Crys whens AF due? 

Sara where are you in your cycle? 

Bright - any news ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

AF is due the 24th, so another week for me.


----------



## bluestars

4 days for me xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yours isn't coming. :friends:


----------



## slg76

CONGRATULATIONS EMMA!!! <3 :dance: :yipee: :dance: <3

My heart skipped a beat and I'm smiling ear to ear. I'm so happy for you! I agree that the FRER isn't light at all for a FRER. I think your worry is completely normal. Try to enjoy this and don't worry unless there is something to truly worry about. 

AFM: I am 4 dpo. I had great ovulation signs and we DTD a lot. I'm dying to know if it worked but of course it's way to early to know.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - OH my goodness! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Those frers definitely don't lie and it is the perfect darkness for how many DPO you are! I am so excited for you! You deserve this sooo much! Please tell - when is your due date?????? When will you call your dr? 

Sara - I really hope you caught this month! Good luck waiting it out. 

Crys - good luck as well! Hopefully this is a "lucky month"!


----------



## bluestars

Lol 29th of october.... noth that I checked already ;). Im not sure when I will tell the doctor I have that appointment on the 27th of this month and they are going to scan me for polycystic overies and I want them to sjow me im pregnant haha. 

I also want a clear bright 2 lines before I tell doctor don't want to get told its a neg by them. 

Sarah I have everything crossed for you too and crys and kim and bright ! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - totally agree about waiting so you can get the scan etc. :) might as well. 

Cryss - wow, awesome temps still! :) 

Sara - great stuff, will you be testing early or waiting till AF day? 

Bright - did you manage to get the test out of its casing and check it? Any more testing today? 

Afm - just got back from a long walk, was lovely but I'm exhausted so currently slumped in front of Netflix. X


----------



## bluestars

Im just back from a long walk too. Was lovely ! Heres a poppy adventure. 

Today has been one of the happiest days ive had since being pregnant with the boys! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140216_165320.jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Linnypops

Ah, I didn't realise you had a dog blue. She's lovely. X


----------



## bluestars

Yeah shes pretty cute. We got her last year the day before we found out we where pregnant with the twins haha! Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sooooo excited for you :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Another rainbow baby is on it's way :)


----------



## bluestars

Hopefully linds we will wait and see if its a ticky button first xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks mrs. I hope so we will wait and see how things go. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Just thought I'd let you girls know I heard from Nat and she's asking for you all. She found out she is having a girl! 

Aleeah what are your predictions for yourself? And did you say girl for Linny I can't remember! Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Emma!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Oh my goodness!! Im absolutely thrilled for you I cant stop smiling!!! That is just beautiful news which you deserve so very much! Congratulations to you and dons!
My ICs looked very similar to yours and got ever so slightly darker each day.It was only by about 14dpo I dared to try a digital and saw the actual p word! Im glad you are sticking around you've been so much support to all of us and I hope we can now repay the favour to you. Woohooo for the Valentine's rainbow!! X x x


----------



## bluestars

Thank you Ljs!! I hope this is a sticky one!!! Are you going to find out sex? Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Its a sticky one! It has to be youve waited patiently for so long! Awww im so very pleased for you!
We've been debating about finding out the sex, and I think we will, but im still not 100% on it! I have to have a planned c-section, so planning wise it would be a good idea to find out and be prepared this time. But a huge part of me just wants it to be a lovely surprise! Xx


----------



## bluestars

I know what you mean I'd toy with finding out or not too! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - understandable that you want to wait for a little while to tell your dr!!! 

I am so glad you're having such a happy day!! You deserve it. 

Linny - good for you! You deserve that Netflix now!!! 

Ljs - great to hear from you again. Are you feeling any better?


----------



## teacup

Congratulations Emma! That's amazing news! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you! Those are lovely lines! :thumbup: xxx :wohoo:

Crys - Hows the TWW going? Our cycles are about on track at the mo I think? Lets hope this is our month too! xx

Linny - Aww lovely bump pic! You look great, definitely blooming! (I hope I go that way too when I'm pregnant and not the tired bloated acne ridden way!) xx

AFM - Sorry for being away for ages! I have been reading through. I've been ill this week, had a sick bug and now a sore throat! Am on Penicillin. I got a positive opk on Tuesday 11th, so am 5dpo now. I'll start testing on Friday (10dpo) because I have lots of cheap pregnancy tests. :winkwink: AF is due 24th. 

How is everyone else? Hope you're all good! :flower: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - oh, and thanks for the update on Nat! Exciting she is having a girl! 

Teacup - great to hear from you but sorry you are sick!!! Good luck this month!


----------



## ljsmummy

Lit- ive had 2 good days in a row...slight nausea but not actually been sick! My fingers are crossed this may be the end of it! I have bad heartburn but can cope with that fine.How are you feeling? I never realised we were so close in due dates! Xx


----------



## bluestars

I wouldnt say they where any darker today? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140217_060645.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue if its the bottom two they do slightly! I know u know the science, but remember it takes hcg 48 hours to double, so you might not see a true progression until tomorrow morning. Comparing them to the first batch then there's an obvious difference! I found ICs took ages to get noticably darker, so don't read to much on their progressions, a lines a line! I think youve said before you struggle to get different brands of hpts where you live? X x


----------



## bluestars

Yeah you need to order them online. But im leaving the island on thursday for 2 weeks so theres no point me ordering for here because by the time I get them I wont be here anyway lol its so rubbish staying here sometimes you just wish there was a big asda, tesco or anything !!! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Im really sorry I know guys will be sick of me posting these. But I promise this one will be the last one I post lol ive only got cheapies left now so I will keep them off im going to test day of AF due. And day after and then im going to try let it sink in. But to me this is a positive. I wouldnt say its to faint. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Forgot to attach the picture xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140217_101555.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ljsmummy

Emma, anyone who can't see that needs to get to specsavers! Youre totally pregnant!! Xx


----------



## Linnypops

Don't worry about posting love! That's perfect...I never really like those blue tests tbh because i personally never got good lines on them, they'd always be patchy...but that's a great solid line. 

If you're off the island presumably you can stock up on some better tests? Maybe try a digi around AF due time? 

X


----------



## bluestars

I have a digi waiting for me at my mothers. I leave here on Thursday so should get it then or Friday morning. Its so much clearer and darker in my hand but yes the money I was going to be spending on alcohol for this hen weekend thus weekend is now going to be spent on pregnancy tests haha! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

AF is due tomorrow... not Wednesday. .. so I suppose I will see if it shows tomorrow or not ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - What are you like? :haha: I've got it on good authority that you don't have periods when you're pregnant. :shhh: x


----------



## bluestars

I know. I wish I had the innocence like I had the first time. I just expected it not to arrive the first time. I dont know what im thinking now! Xxx

But I have put my positive in my calander look below! Im hoping that in a week or two ill have a pregnancy ticker there instead! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I can't wait to see your ticker!!!. :hugs:..I was afraid of putting one up initially but then I felt really annoyed with myself - why should I wait!?! So I put it up immediately :haha: It made me feel like at least I wasn't letting fear totally eff up things...even if it was just in a small way X


----------



## bluestars

I should be 4 weeks pregnant tomorrow lol. I'd love a ticker but I don't want to jinx anything yet ! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Just had it confirmed by the doctor. Pregnant. 3 weeks 6 days roughly lol. Just have to hope it stays there for 9 months xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140217_150251.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## crysshae

Teacup - I am hoping too that this will be sticky bean month for all of us!

Blue - Linny is right. You don't have periods when your pregnant! :haha: You post as many BFP pictures as you'd like. They're beautiful! I agree about the 48 hour increase. You had your increase yesterday, so you'll likely see darker lines tomorrow after another 48 hours. Can't wait to see your ticker. :hugs:

Ljs - I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## crysshae

That's a beautiful line, Blue! And from what I hear a really good one on a doctor's test, as everyone always says they are usually less sensitive than the one's we buy.


----------



## bluestars

Its sensitivity is 25imu or something. I hope its not jinxing it but I just put a ticker up now. Lol had nothing else to do. Now just have to wait and see.
Crys- where you at in your cycle? 
Xxx


----------



## crysshae

No jinxing! Just using a ticker to share your joy! :cloud9:

I'm 8 dpo today.


----------



## ljsmummy

Yayy!! Blue thats a beautiful line and an even more beautiful ticker!! And confirmed by the doctor, you must believe it a little bit now?!if youre still waiting for AF to show youre gonna be waiting a long time lol.
Thanks Cryss. Its nice to be back and able to join in not just stalk! How are you doing? You're chart is looking very pretty  fingers crossed for you love xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - For some reason I missed your post, thanks very much! Gret that you're already in the tww, sorry about feeling ill though, hope you feel better soon X

Blue - That's a good strong line! And i'm so glad to see your ticker! It is SO hard to feel confidence early on - but it's a great step! X

Cryss - Really excited for you this month!

Afm - Ticking along just fine. Was thinking of going to get a massage by someone who specialises in pregnancy as my back has started to really ache. I don't like to moan about pregnancy in general, so that's the last of my whingeing :haha:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I love the ticker!! :) AF is not coming for quite some time now - at least 9 months! That's a great line on the doctors test - I've heard the same as Crys, the ones the doctors use are not as sensitive as the ones we usually buy. During my first pregnancy I went to the doctor quite early - I had a good line on the FRER, but her test was faint.

Crys, your chart is looking great!!

Ljs, I'm glad to hear you're feeling a little better, I hope it continues!

Linny, sorry to hear about the back ache, I hope the massage helps!

AFM, taking hubby to the fracture clinic today so we're both waiting anxiously to hear what they're going to say - hopefully the bones are in good alignment and will heal well. I'm very tired, but trying not to let hubby see it too much as he already feels so guilty that he can't help me with much. I had a very sore back all weekend which seems to have gone away this morning so I'm grateful for that - not sure what caused it, but I hope it stays away!


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well, Ljs. Thanks everyone. I'm trying not to read too much into it at this point. :shrug:

Lindsay - I hope everything is healing perfectly for your DH, Lindsay. Just about anything can cause a backache when you're carrying around a heavy basketball on your belly. Try to make sure you still get plenty of rest. 

Linny - I hope you can find a massage therapist for pregnancy and that you enjoy it when you do.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Oct. 29 is a lovely due date! :) 

Ljs- yep, we are very close together! I am glad you've had a couple better days. Hopefully the vomiting is pretty much behind you? I'm having heart burn too which is getting worse but thankfully it isn't too severe usually. I hope yours doesn't get too bad. I'm also waking up with foot cramps in the night! I am worried for when they turn into leg cramps. My nausea has really reduced in the past week, although yesterday I felt quite crappy again so it's not gone yet. 

Linny - sorry to hear about your back pain! I hope a massage therapist can fix you up. I may go for a massage in a month or two (I'm often too lazy just to leave the house). I think I may end up needing physio for my SI joint. It hasn't been too severe yet, but I'm sort of guessing it may get worse. Pregnancy is such a blessing and I definitely try not to complain much, but it sure does bring a lot of crappy symptoms with it! All worth it, of course! 

Lindsay - I really hope that your hubby is healing up perfectly!! I am so sorry you are so tired and I applaud you for trying to keep that from your DH so he doesn't feel too bad. I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to resist letting it show. :p you are a good wifey and I am sure you will get a break soon! And I'm also sorry you had some back pain this weekend!


----------



## slg76

blue; all of your lines are nice and dark. No doubting it! Keep the pics coming :)

I'm feeling really hopeful this cycle which makes the tww drag on forever. I'm only 5 dpo :dohh: My parents are visiting right now so I do have something to take my mind off ttc.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that is good you have a distraction. I always find the TWW so difficult, especially when you have your hopes up! The cycle I got my BFP I spent almost all my time visualizing/daydreaming about getting my BFP! Before you know it you'll be able to test!!


----------



## Literati_Love

I have a question for you ladies. I usually have a reed diffuser in my house for an air freshener and recently my friend bought me a new one so I've been enjoying its scent for the past week or so. Then today it just occurred to me that it is oil-based so might be bad for pregnancy? My guess is that it is probably actually fine but when I googled it I couldn't really find anything. What do you girls think? Do any of you have diffusers in your house still and not worry about it?


----------



## slg76

I have a diffuser. I wouldn't worry. The only thing I would worry about is using a high quality oil from a plant that is known to affect pregnancy. For example you shouldn't use too much cinnamon oil while pregnant. I think there are very few that are problematic and again only if high quality plant oil, as opposed to just a fragrance oil.


----------



## bluestars

I have every finger and toe crossed for you cries. 

Linny a massage sounds great!! 

Linds hope hubbies leg is improving! Still cant believe what happened to him!!!

Lit I cant help you there sorry! Hope your well though!

Sara -I love a distraction in the tww! Lets hope the next week passes quick for you!!

Thank you all for all of your help and support you truely are great friends to me. Much love to you all xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahhh I love your ticker, Blue! This is so exciting. How are you feeling? 

Sara - thanks! I agree it is probably fine but of course I want to be cautious! That makes me feel better if you have one too.


----------



## klsltsp

Emma congratulations!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! I've been following your tests every morning and so happy to see them darker and darker.. and what an awesome one at the docs!!!

Your ticker is amazing!!! Promise me to try and enjoy being pregnant, it is truly amazing :):happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks guys. I feel ok. Boobs sore now haha &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; ( never thought id be happy to have these back. Get wierd twingy feelings now and then like before. My need to pee on a stick is slowly going too. now just the waiting game. Appointment still a go ahead for next week lets hope they scan me and I will see if baby is in the right place!!!

Told OH that it was confirmed at the doctor yesterday and he has been touching my belly all the time saying"i love you" I told him that is a bundle of cells at the minute and he says "well its a bundle of cells that I love & I'm not going to miss out on a chance to say it" haha he is funny Sometimes. 

How about you all! How are you all feeling! !!! Xxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue- that's lovely! Don sounds like a proper sweetie. As others have said, I really hope you're able to enjoy it. Be so good to see what's going on in there next week.:) xx


----------



## Linnypops

Oh and last night our little pickle woke up big time, felt some giant rolls and kicks across the belly. If I'd been fast enough pitting DF's hand there I'm pretty sure he'd have felt it too! Amazing. Just amazing, I am a bit teary on account of it . Xx


----------



## bluestars

Aw Linny thats beautiful that you little baby has started taking bigger movements!! Lets hope you feel them a lot more ! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - yeah really hope so - made the fact that I was inexplicably awake at 3am more bearable anyway :haha: Are you feeling better now that you're going past AF date? x


----------



## bluestars

I think I was reassured by midwife yesterday. She was like "your periods not coming" but I think I will feel better tomorrow passes ! 

Have you felt any more today? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - yeah get today out of the way and you'll feel so much better :) Hurray for sore boobies! Hope you don't get the dreaded hyperemesis this time round! 

Not felt anything like that today- seems like she mainly moves at night?? X


----------



## bluestars

Yah I think nighttime is the most time for movement ! Soo exciting!:happydance:

Have a look at this ladies who know the sex of there babies and others if you like. Did it work out for you ? Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Linnypops

I just popped over to babycentre and tried the chinese gender one there and it says girl both for when i think i conceived and for when the nhs think i did :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

What does yours say Blue? x


----------



## bluestars

Boy again haha done it like 10 times!! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - hehe! I have heard it gets it right quite often....or maybe only the poeple it's right for bother to say anything about it? I dunno, it's fun though! Ohhhh Blue! How exciting XXX


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad it's beginning to set in for you Blue! Enjoy! :flower:

Linny - It's so wonderful to feel those bigger movements. When they are so tiny, you feel it more at night because you're quiet and still. During the day you're busy and moving around, so you don't notice it as often.


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue* - What can I say? So pleased this is it for you:hugs::happydance::friends::juggle::wohoo::fool::loopy::flasher::):yipee::lol:\\:D/:mamafy::D:thumbup:, I just know it!!! I love, love, love your new ticker! Dons sounds so sweet telling your little one he loves him or her, I wish my OH would!! the most he says is, you've got a fat belly... stupid man!!!:blush::haha: So excited for you xxx

Oh and your dog is lovely and so is where you live! Can I come live with you please?! I'd love to see the beauty you see on your walks, I get to see fields and fields of muck..!!!:haha: xx

*Crys *- I'm trying not to speculate here but your temps look A-Mazing!!! What a beautiful, beautiful chart!! I can't wait till you test but also (total contradiction I know..!!) want you to wait to test too as that's what you want to do. Can't cope with all this, my brain is fried!!!:wacko::haha: xxx

*Lit* - Don't worry, like Linny said (wise wise woman there!:winkwink:) you'll be bonding without realising it. I don't talk to this baby but did the others. I guess I'm still bonded with it but I feel the need for a bit of space, even though it kicks me all the time now!!

Your 20 week scan will be amazing, I loved mine and want it to happen everyday!! Best scan ever!! It'll be here before you know it and I've no doubt those little nudges are kicks, I was told in my earlier appointments I'd definitely be able to feel baby by 16 weeks as I "was" (not so much now!!) so slim, I couldn't feel anything then but maybe I wasn't really looking for it xxx

*Linny* - Wow look at that beautiful bump (and gorgeous you!), you definitely popped!! I said the same thing about it being amazing everything gets pushed up. My tummy had all that lazy space before baby, to fill up with food and chocolate and remarkably, it still fills up with all that food and chocolate but must have a lot less space!!! You look really small pregnant too, I love your cute bump!!:hugs: xxx

*SLG* - Reading your comment about you not knowing at 4dpo made me giggle a bit, embarrassingly, I was testing from around 4 dpo one cycle... of course it was a negative every day but did that stop me? No not at all...!! Funny to think back now I know what I know about testing, and how I shouldn't have tested that early... the things we do!! Give it a week and you'll be having us in suspense too, I really hope this thread shoots to the sky with luck for everyone :flower: xxx

*LjsMummy* - How's bump coming along?? Can't believe you're at 17 weeks already, it's amazing! xx

*Teacup* - Thank you thank you thank you for telling us when you're testing, you will be held to Friday now, as we'll all be badgering you!! Can't wait to find out xxx

*Lindsay* - How did hubby's appointment go at the fracture clinic? I hope you've been resting lots too? Remember you're growing a perfect little bean in that tummy, so rest lots as it'll be taking it out of you, especially with everything else that's going on around you xx:flower:

The thread has had so much excitement the last few days, I feel like I've just read a book, I love it! As hate it when a book ends but long live this thread!!!:flasher:

So I had a busy weekend, not sure if I told you all or not but we never 'fully' moved house as we're still paying rental on old place for a few months, so we're between the houses. The old place is closer to my office, so we mostly stay there for now. I do love the new house but can't move completely yet.

I did a lot of moving of boxes etc on Saturday, didn't seem like a problem as it didn't hurt... then. Sunday I felt terrible, blood pressure went sky high and started getting pains in my pelvis. I called the midwife up who told me to go to the hospital where they admitted me for the night to make sure baby was ok (not me, just the baby!! Well that's how it felt!:winkwink:). Baby was fine throughout, turning and kicking lots (they had my tummy out and we all watched as it morphed into different shapes, so strange! I've never noticed it do that before but then I've never looked).They did a quick scan too and it really does look like a baby now, was staring back at us which was funny! I've been told I've got Pelvic Girdle Pain (or SPD as it was known in the UK previously). I need to have physio for it and sit on an exercise ball in the office (which I'm actually excited about!!), otherwise all's good. We were really scared, as they admitted me into the labour suite, there was a little cot there and all the labour stuff, I was so upset as although I know I've reached V day now, it's still too early. Thankfully baby wanted to stay put too, he or she has been very active since, so maybe just had a growth spurt and put weight on my legs xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad everything was okay, Aleeah. Make sure you don't overdo things. SPD is no fun.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I think a diffuser would be just fine, if they weren't we'd probably know about it :) 

Sara, glad you've got some distractions for the TWW, here's to hoping for good news in a week or so!! :thumbup:

Blue, yay for sore boobs!!! Your OH sounds very sweet talking to baby :) The chart says girl for me - so unless the dreams I've been having (about baby coming out and being a girl and having all this boy stuff, lol) the chart is wrong for me.

Linny, I'm sure you'll start feeling those bigger movements more and more now! It took us a while for DH to be able to feel them because it seemed like as soon as he (or anyone else for that matter) would put his hand on my belly, baby would stop moving. He's caught it a bunch of times now though. Sometimes we just sit there and watch - my whole belly moves when baby wiggles around, it's crazy. 

Aleeah, sounds like you really did overdo it! Remember you need to be resting more too, it takes lots of work growing a little one! I'm very glad to hear you and baby are doing fine :)

As for me, took hubby to the fracture clinic yesterday and they said that he'll be at least another 5 weeks on the crutches and not driving. He'll be re-checked on March 24 - I will be just over 38 weeks at that point so hopefully there will be lots of healing by then, and baby will cooperate with our timelines. I think I've also decided that I'll stop working at 38 weeks. Was going to go to the end of the month, but given the circumstances, I think that may be a good time. His fracture is a little bit displaced but they don't do surgery for mid-shaft fibular fractures as there is no joint nearby and it will just heal with a larger bone callus. He's allowed to put 25% of his weight on the leg with the crutches which has helped with getting around a little bit easier. I'm off to see the OB this morning and have a growth scan and non-stress test on thursday, it's going to be a busy week!


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah im glad both you and baby are ok! Didnt realise all that happened !! Take it easy! And a ball at work sounds interesting haha! Xxx

Linds hope hubbies ok. And hope baby behaves himself! (Glad your chineese thing is wrong. I want it ro be a 50 50 chance! ) lol xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - That is so sweet that Dons has been talking to the baby already. I remember the first time my DH talked to this one was when I got the call from my doctor confirming that my beta hCG was in the perfect range at 5 weeks 3 days. He came and put his hand on my belly and started talking to him/her. It was so touching! I hope they do a scan for you at your appointment next week! I am so very excited for you! It will feel good to get today over with. 

Your chart told me I'm having a boy. Sigh! We'll have to see! ahha

Linny - That is amazing about those big kicks and rolls! One of my apps said that babies are most active at night because of your digestion/blood sugar levels when you've gone to sleep. I've also heard you tend to 'rock the baby to sleep' when you're up and moving but once you lie down they sometimes wake up. I am very happy for you that you're feeling stronger movements now. 

Crys - Your chart does look quite good! Are you still holding out testing? 

Aleeah - Yeah...this weekend my aunt asked if I was feeling any movement yet and I described what I was feeling and she said that was definitely how it felt. Then my mom came over and got all excited and I told her that most people I knew didn't feel these sensations til about 16 weeks, but I'd been feeling them for a couple weeks already so I wasn't sure...but when I said that she sounded VERY confident that they were already movements I was feeling. I guess she felt very early as well. So that's interesting! I don't feel them very often and when I do they're barely noticeable so I can't wait til they're stronger.

I am definitely looking forward to my 20-week scan. That is a scary situation about your trip to the hospital but I am glad to hear your baby is doing well. Sounds like you just strained yourself with all that lifting and triggered your pelvic pain. That's not fun! Sorry you're going through that but I'm glad baby is still healthy! Rest up and PLEASE take it easy! 

Lindsay - Wow, that really was quite the injury your poor husband suffered! That is tough that he can't drive or anything for at least another 5 weeks. Things are always extra stressful when they happen when a baby is on the way. It sounds like a very good idea to stop working at 38 weeks (I am quite shocked that you were going to try for another week yet!). Hopefully your husband will be significantly healed up and a lot more mobile then - and hopefully he can drive! Do you have someone you can call to rush you to the hospital if you go into labour before he can drive? I hope your scan, appointment and test all go well this week! It does sound like a busy one! 

AFM - We've told pretty much all friends and family in the past few weeks. I've noticed friends are WAY more excited than family seems to be? Perhaps it's because they found out in person. I've received lots of hugs and congratulations in the last little bit. However, I _still_ haven't told work yet and really have no inclination to! I told myself I'd tell them this week but I'm not sure if I will. I know I need to tell them soon, but it just seems like a trial and I don't want them to be mad at me for the extra burden that will be placed on them when I'm away. I also am due for my yearly review soon and feel like if I tell them I'm pregnant, I probably won't get a raise. However, I'll have to tell them before then anyway so I guess I'll likely be out of luck.

Oh, also...dh and I went window shopping for baby stuff yesterday just to get an idea of what's out there even though we can't buy anything for a while. It was fun but I ended up getting really dizzy and almost falling over at one point. I ended up going home and just plopping on the couch for the evening...so my plans to make a nice lasagna for supper went out the window. The dizziness didn't subside til bedtime. I'm feeling fine today, though.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I'm with everyone else - reckon those diffusers are probably fine! We got one for Xmas and was thinking of cracking it open, although mulled wine scent is probably the wrong one for February :) x

Cryss - looking at your temps and thinking 'yowzers' - that's one good looking chart. Well done for holding off testing (probably :haha:) x

Aleeah - wow, that sounds like a scary experience! I'm
So so glad your LO (and you! :haha: ) are fine though. Blimey, pregnancy is no easy ride is it, I hope the spd doesn't cause you too much trouble if you get good help early. And thanks for your kind bump words :) x

Lindsey - even getting to 38 weeks and working is heroic in my book! Heh, but yeah that might help both of you if his recovery coincides etc. only 5 more weeks then till sweet maternity leave woohoo! X

Afm - suddenly losing weight. Thought of what you said about this LL . It's been really quite sudden. Poss because I have more energy now, swimming and walking more. Anyway, it's good but font want to lose much more! Can't win can we ladies? :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Swhy do you have to tell them before you yearly review ? Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Didn't see your post there LL . Yeah when are you obliged to tell them? For us it's 15w before due date or some equally mad late time.... Like they wouldn't notice the bump! So glad your friends are excited for you and you're getting the good vibes from that. It's a shame family didn't seem to be as much but when baby arrives they'll all be going nuts over them! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - It's funny how pretty much anything will make us worry these days. I'm guessing your weight loss is related to your extra exercise...and you might have also lost some unnecessary fat if your appetite has been reduced lately since I know you were like me and had to eat constantly before? I know my appetite has been reduced so I'm sure I'm consuming way fewer calories. I felt the same way because I felt like I was getting chubby but as soon as I lost that bit of weight I was worried and I definitely don't want to lose anymore! 

(Also - a mulled wine scent sounds delightful...but might trigger cravings that can't be fulfilled. :haha:)


----------



## Literati_Love

Well I guess I don't -have- to tell them, but my employer tends to procrastinate with reviews so I may not get one til I'm well past 20 weeks and I'm certain I'll be showing quite a bit by then. I'd also like them to know since I'll have to continue to miss for quite a few appointments. They'll also need some time to figure out who will be taking on my duties and who I need train before I leave! So I feel I should probably tell soon.


----------



## crysshae

Nope! No testing for me. Haven't even bought any so I won't be tempted early. 

Lindsay - I hope he heals up quickly, that you enjoy your appointments this week and can get some rest in between. 

Linny - Good for you getting moving again. It's normal for your weight to fluctuate here and there, as long as it's not a huge change in a short period of time. 

LL - Good luck with telling your job when you do decide to tell. Be careful with those dizzy spells.


----------



## bluestars

Crys you have some will power. How is the tww for u? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

It's going well. Doing my best to leave symptom spotting in my head. :haha:


----------



## Linnypops

LL - hehe , I know it's going to be a running joke by the time pregnancy is over, everything is potentially a worry. Did I tell you I got really worried that my bump might be too big and found all kinds of potential bad causes for this on google :haha: that lasted 3 days. 

Cryss - you've an iron will! :)


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Linny! Put Google away!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - :haha: That's hilarious! I am glad that worry didn't last long. ;)

Crys - Good for you on the willpower!!


----------



## slg76

My husband has been asking everyday..."do you feel pregnant?". No pressure :haha: I'm glad he's so excited but it makes me want to test early and I'm WAY to early to even think about testing. We are going out of town for a few days so that should keep me busy. Taking DD and meeting my parents up in the mountains for a few days. 

I'm running to Dr. office tomorrow morning before leaving on trip to get blood drawn. Dr. is going to do a progesterone level to confirm that I ovulated this month. Will be good to know for sure.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I hope you have a nice trip to the mountains! That sounds like a nice getaway. 

Great that your dr will be checking if you did ovulate or not!


----------



## bluestars

Linny stay off google!! Your bump sis beautiful! 

Sara- I love your husbands eagerness! Haha. Dons asked me that all the time. No wonder I had no will power. I hope you have a lovely time away in the mountains!! 

Crys- I dont even know what to say! The girls have already said it! Willpower of steal! 

Afm- I have insomnia... never slept well at all and dons got up for work at six and id been away since 5... I have no reason to be getting up early. Plus Im officially late!!!! :dance: but feel like utter crap haha! Boobs absolutely positively sore! And Dons had a grope and told me they are definitely bigger.. hes away to work with a grin on his face, which I thinks down to the free grope of larger breasts. I dont know how people dont know they are pregnant at this stage! I cant even lie of my side my boobs hurt that much and they get in my way. Anyway im rather chuffed because I know these are good signs. 

How are you all? Bright did AF ever show? Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Don't worry ladies, I've sworn off Dr Google at the moment. I still love the fact it told Aleeah her problem was that she was a man :haha:

Slg- your trip away sounds lovely, and I'm glad to hear your doctor is checking everything for you. Heh, husbands eh? I do feel for them sonetimes being outside the action x

Blue - bloody insomnia! It's hard to rest when you're excited :) glad to hear there's some good boob gropage action going on. Poor dons, in a few weeks that'll be unbearable lol. So glad you've got them anyway, pal is hard enough without symptoms taking their time to show up! 

Bright - what's going on with you love? X

Right, I'm off to get ready for work. Love to you all! x


----------



## bluestars

Linds your always the first one to reply haha. I couldnt bare the breast squeezing already. That was the first and last for 8 months ! Haha xxx

Aleeah- you have done well to get pregnant while being a man! Haha!


----------



## Linnypops

hehe I know! I think we get up around the same time :)


----------



## bluestars

Haha yup think so. Im off today though so I should have still been in bed. Xxx


----------



## Sabster

@ bluestars. it was my tel tell sign buth times I was pregnant. My breasts got super super sore!! and no sleeping and peeing all the time. 


No AF for me yet. its supposed to come today ( I think? not sure becasue it would be first cycle since MC) I feel extremely moody, pissy, bloated, hungry, crampy and of course i have a headache coming in slowly. So My guess is YES To AF. Good thing I had bought tampons at costco HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## bluestars

You never know sabster! Will you test?xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny and Blue - I think y'all do get up at the same time. When y'all start talking, it's between midnight and 1 a.m. here. So unless I have insomnia, I will never be the first to answer. Lol. 

Yay for sore boobs, Blue! Lol. Poor Dons - already getting banned. It's great he's so excited about your pregnancy and shows it!

Linny - Have a good day at work. 

Sab - Hopefully all those symptoms are for a better reason than AF!

Sara - Have fun in the mountains. It's wonderful your husband is so impatient about you getting pregnant. 

I don't know about a will of steel. Lol. But if they aren't in the house, I can't use them. :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

I did post real lye ally this morning. I'm not sleeping great tbh. How are you cry? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. You probably have a jillion things on your mind keeping you awake if you happen to rouse from sleep. Hopefully you'll get well rested and be complaining about sleeping too much very soon.


----------



## bluestars

Yeah I've got a flight to the mainland and I'm so un organised!!! Plus with everything else. Hopefully sleep better tonigt xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - wow, that is a drastic change to your boobs already! My boobs have NEVER been that sore my whole pregnancy! So everyone is different!


----------



## Sabster

bluestars said:


> You never know sabster! Will you test?xxx

I dunno, Im debating. I have an expensive test at home, so I might go to the dollar store and get a cheapie one. So if it's a BFN I wont be pissed about wasting 10$ HAHAHAHAHAH. 

I dunno if this could be a pregnancy. Honeslty anything is possible at this point. I'm half wishing to get my AF and half wishing to get a BFP! BFP because we want a baby. AF because it will give me some closure on the MC and be able to start a new 'chapter'.


----------



## bluestars

Haha thats funny. Your only going to pee on a cheapie haha! 

Mine are sore lit. To press or touch or lean on lol xxxx


----------



## slg76

Got blood work results back. I ovulated!! Two months in a row!! :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Yay! I hope you caught that egg too!


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, Sara! Your body knows what it's doing! I hope you caught it!!


----------



## Linnypops

Morning ladies!

Sara - hurray for your eggs! It's so great you're back on track. Hope you caught it! X

Blue - so you're on the mainland for the next 2 weeks? Hello civilisation and large supermarkets that sell branded hpts! :haha: not that you should keep testing! You don't want to turn into the pregnancy test squirrel like I did. It was so embarrassing when DF found them all (well,half of them)! Lol x

Cryss - hehe that's my policy with snacks, I can only resist if they're not actually in the house. Well your temPs still look amazing!!! X

LL - how's you love? X

Sabs- I know what you mean, get pregnant straight away vs get a clean break. But whichever way a rainbow turns up is perfect! X

Right seems like blue slept in this morning :haha:. Off to work I go x


----------



## bluestars

Yey sara!! Go you! Lol hope your OH done his job and they meet! Hehe.


Linny I think I already have. I never slept again last night. I was so worried I was going to have a miscarriage. I thought I was ! But I have a bug or something. I have the sick bum. :( so scared this is the start of the end. I also have a sore thong going on in my neck and I remember the last time at 9 weeks I had a scan and they asked if I have any pain in my neck and shoulder!!!??? Then fell asleep and had night terrora I was trying to wake up but just kept waking into another of the same dream was so scary! Im supposed to sit ona plane today with no toilet... I see an accident occurring ! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - God it's like you described my first few weeks there. I had a lot of night terrors and also lucid dreams (where I woke up in the dream but stayed there) in the early days. Also, the night before I miscarried I woke up with extreme night sweats - I did the same in the early days this time and I really expected to just start bleeding the next morning. Thing is, normal pregnancy stuff happens in pregnancies we lose as well as in those we keep - there's no cause and effect involved. Night sweats don't equal miscarriages, anymore than positive pregnancy tests equal miscarriages.

The thing to bear in mind is that because we're so afraid this time round our minds are constantly on the hunt for either reassurance or something to worry about - it'll make connections where there are none. I've really had to drum it into myself that whatever instincts I have right now - they mean next to nothing. I honestly can't tell you how many times I just 'knew' it was all a disaster early on especially during the spotting phase - but it was just my own fear playing on me. The only thing you can do is pat yourself on the back at the end of each day and cling onto all the positive signs. the hpt's, the sore boobs. each little sign is a victory. Make it to each small milestone - it's going to get easier I promise you but it will be hard for a bit longer. 

Meanwhile, I can only suggest immodium to preserve your dignity on the plane! :haha: X


----------



## bluestars

They don't sell immodium here :nope::nope::nope:

Lol there will be shot everywhere. I have no bleeding and I might be sure the cramping is my shitty stomach. Dreamt that my gran was pregnant too last night. Im loosing my head!!! I hope this worry goes. I hate night time! !!! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

That island would drive me mental. I need instant access to cappuccinos and aspirational magazines. Can you at least get weekly copies of Grazia for example? :haha: 

It'll all calm down trust me, it's just going to be a bit bare knuckle for a while. X


----------



## bluestars

You can get weekly mags yes but maybe not daily papers on the right day haha! 

Is it normal for my boobs not to be as sore as they where before ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Tbh i wouldn't notice if the news was different...same shit different day? :haha:

RE: boobs - yeah I complained on a few occasions that they weren't as sore some days. Some days would have to do a bit of prodding to make them sore :haha: others they would be killing me.


----------



## crysshae

Blue - It's completely normal to have on and off symptoms. Everything Linny has said is right. It happens in all pregnancies. We just notice it more and read way too much into it after a loss because we're so scared of having our heart broken again. Heck, I remember reading too much into it with my pregnancies before loss, so now it's 1000 times worse! I hope your tummy feels better very soon and that you have no problems with that on the plane ride. And that you will be enjoying your pregnancy to the fullest in no time! :hugs: 

Linny - I hope you're doing well this morning. :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Im tired !! BUT thats me at my mothers on the mainland! :thumbup: never shat myself on the plane !:thumbup: just ate beans on toast :thumbup: AND just took this !!! 

If you read the paper behind 2-3 weeks is 4-5 so im measuring the right time... if you get me ?? So I have relaxed a little ! :thumbup: all I can do is hope xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140220_142946.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Morning love! How are you doing?! Don't worry, i'm not trying to extract 2ww symptoms out of you lol. Just an innocent question :haha:

Blue - A day where a girl doesn't poo hersel' is a success in my book :haha: Also - Victory dance! I love seeing those lovely digi numbers! Woohoo! Right on target. X


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning everyone, 

How is everyone doing? I had to take a minute off for a couple of days. I got really depressed:cry: and started having horrible dreams. But my DH has worked with me and I am getting it together.


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - Oh sorry to hear you weren't feeling good. :hugs: Glad you're feeling more positive now. AF is rubbish at the best of times (when not actively ttc) and 10 times worse when you are. Your hubs sounds lovely & supportive! X


----------



## crysshae

Lol Linny! I'm doing very well, thank you! 

Blue - Perfect numbers! Yay! So glad your trip didn't turn out unpleasant for everyone. :thumbup: How did your mom take the news?

Bright - I'm sorry you had some rough days but glad you're feeling better. Fingers crossed for you this month!


----------



## bluestars

Bright im so sorry hope your feeling a bit better today. Your one step closer to your rainbow!

:hi: morning crys! How are you? 

Mum cried so did step dad. Fussing all about wouldnt let me lift my suitcase... neither would Dons. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's awesome! Made me tear up reading it.


----------



## Sabster

So I did a test and it was a BFN. I thought I'd feel fine and now I feel like I'm going in a downward spiral of negative emotions..... I pretty overwhelmed and emotional I just want my period to come and let me be free of this crazy hormonal rollercoaster. I think it's a cigarrette smoking and wine type of day!!!

Last night I was taking a shower because I thought it would help me feel better, and it's usually my thinking time. Anyways, I realised that I have been so so mad and resentful at life that Ive forgotten how to be grateful, loving and how to feel positive creative energy anymore. I told myself that I give up and I wont fight life anymore, Im not going to be mad because things didnt workout, or to resent and cmpare myself to everyone I see and know.Making peace is not easy and my big ego is having a hard time, but i hope I can genuinly overcome these challenges..

Im sorry if Im a debbie downder. Im just reflecting...


----------



## brighteyez73

Does anyone know if you count spotting a AF day. Because I only stayed on for 3days and I was late. I am usually regular and AF stays for 5days at least. I just want to make sure everything is ok with me.


----------



## Linnypops

Sabster - :hugs: this might not help but -I think all of these feelings are familiar to many of the women on this board. no two ways about it - it's shit. But I get what you mean, it is just too much to have to live every day like that. I took a lot of hope from positive stories on these boards (just have to learn to filter good from bad tales) and from reading a lot of statistics. I knew - and you should know - the odds are greatly on your side. In the meantime its a case of patience and some form of distraction - lots of comedy shows. 30 rock was my life saver :haha: anyway, hoping this cloud passes quickly x


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - I'm not sure if you do or not?? I know some women say their cycles are wonky for a bit after mc, I'd be inclined to put it down to that but maybe your doctor will have some advice. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - so sorry about your gastro illness today but I'm glad you made it through the plane ride. :haha: I agree with everything Linny said. And also...it's definitely normal for boobs to get less sore some days. I had a few days where they weren't sore at all and I was convinced it was over, and then the next day they were suddenly way worse than before...then they would get less sore again. All very normal! No one ever talks about pregnancy symptoms being on and off because they all like to complain about what a hardship they're going through, but it's normal for any sort of pregnancy symptom to get better or worse depending on the day! 

That is great about the clear blue digi reading the correct dates! Just remember I wouldn't rely on it if it said you were behind. Remember mine only said 2-3 weeks when I was over 5 weeks and I freaked out and got blood tests done and it ended up that my hCG was WAY higher than the "3+ weeks" allowance so the stupid test just lied. =p so if you do use a digi again keep that in mind!

Linny - I'm doing well...how about you? Congrats on being over 20 weeks btw! Half way there!!

Crys - how many more days til you test?


----------



## Literati_Love

Ah, I missed a page. Bright - sorry you were feeling depressed! Don't worry about only having 3 days of solid flow. The month I got my BFP I had an exceptionally short AF!


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Bright - I'm not sure if you do or not?? I know some women say their cycles are wonky for a bit after mc, I'd be inclined to put it down to that but maybe your doctor will have some advice. X

I really hope that is what is going on because the first AF af MC was normal but this one was crazy and I just want to make sure that it's all normal. So I will check with my GYN/OB. Thanks for the info and support.


----------



## bluestars

Sab- I totally get what your mean. I was full of the negative thoughts and like linny I went in search of positive stories. Relax and enjoy your next couple of days. You will get there love. 

Bright- I think its maybe still a result of mc dont worry too much love xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sab - I'm sorry you were feeling so down. I hope your new outlook helps you enjoy life and gives you peace. You will have your day in the sun with your rainbow baby!

Bright - I think we all have changes here and there but we don't notice them as much when we're not TTC. If it's something that concerns you, call the doctor.

LL - FF says my test date is Monday, but that's the day AF would be due at the latest, depending on 13-14 day LP....so I would think Tuesday would be the better day to test, if AF doesn't show up on Monday.


----------



## bluestars

Crys....... im eager for you to test! Xxx


----------



## Sabster

Linnypops said:


> Sabster - :hugs: this might not help but -I think all of these feelings are familiar to many of the women on this board. no two ways about it - it's shit. But I get what you mean, it is just too much to have to live every day like that. I took a lot of hope from positive stories on these boards (just have to learn to filter good from bad tales) and from reading a lot of statistics. I knew - and you should know - the odds are greatly on your side. In the meantime its a case of patience and some form of distraction - lots of comedy shows. 30 rock was my life saver :haha: anyway, hoping this cloud passes quickly x


Thanks Linnypops. I intellectually know that the odds and stats are with me and all that. I know realistically, odds are I will eventually ONE day have a(some) kid(s). I guess it's the emotional aspect of it that is driving me bonkers, I am not a very trusting person and I am abisolutely petrified of feeling vunerable and not in control, which is exactly what this journey is pushing me into.... having said that, I have to change my outlook or I'm going to be extremely miserable. I was actually quite happy before I became pregnant. I stopped giving a sh*t about it and BOOm! it happened.

Anyways, I have a few decisions to make, whether or not I will temp and whether or not I will ''actively ''TTC....but more imporantly I am hoping my libido comesback from whereever it's hiding!!!! BD is the first step in actually getting pregnant HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## bluestars

I stopped temping. And stopped worrying so much about it all and it took me by surprise this time! I had to do something different it was getting me really down. Wiether of it was that or the royal jelly or just luck I will never know xxxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Wow, lots to catch up on in here!!

Crys, your chart looks amazing! I think you'll be testing next week ;)

Sara, that's great news that you ovulated on your own again this month! Here's to hoping DH's swimmers did their job as well and the egg finds a nice soft landing spot :) I hope you enjoy your trip!

Blue, I love the pic of the digi test! Sounds like things are progressing as they should. Sorry to hear about the bad dreams, pregnancy after a loss is scary but it will get easier! Definitely normal for sore boobs to come and go a bit. I hope you enjoy your time on the mainland :)

Sab, sending some big hugs your way :hugs: Everything you've said is so familiar... it will slowly get easier. In the mean time, make sure you do some nice things for yourself.

Bright, glad to hear you're feeling a little more positive now :) Fingers crossed for you this month!

LL, Linny and Aleeah, how are you ladies doing?

AFM, we got some good news yesterday, the auto insurance has agreed to taxi hubby to and from work until he can drive again, so he's back to work on monday :) We're also going to get some help with the cleaning for the next 5 weeks which will really help. I went for my non-stress test and growth scan today and all looks good. Baby is still just under the 50th percentile and they estimated his weight at 2.1 kgs (about 4.5 lbs). The ultrasound tech said he'd probably grow about 2 lbs a month from now on so we're probably looking at a 7 - 8 lb birth weight (although I know these estimates can be really off). The other good news is that he is now head down :)


----------



## bluestars

Omg lindsay!! I cant believe how close you are to holding your little boy! That is so very exciting ! All the measuring sound on track!! Hope we get to see a little picture of you little bundle! Bet your bump is getting huge!! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Sabs - Tell me about it! The pregnancy which ended in mc was an accident (a very happy one until I lost it), prior to that, despite being well into my late 30s I really didn't think about having kids much - I felt like I had a great life and really wasn't concerned either way....But as soon as I got pregnant, that was it. After the mc I could think of nothing else but getting pregnant again, but like you - really didn't like the lack of control and feeling of vulnerability that goes along with it. It was like being between a rock and a hard place really - desperate to be pregnant but really missing my old happy-go-lucky self as well....I was just very lucky to get pregnant fairly quickly afterwards or i'd probably have been a bit of a basket case.

RE: libido - yeah I think that's quite important :haha: - I think that might just come back when you're ovulating? That would be natures way. We did do a lot more going out to dinner and movies after the mc, bit more romancing, partly to take my mind off things but the knock on effect is knookie. Still hard though to go back to that carefree afternoon sex attitude. Anyway, i've rambled enough but I hope you get it sorted in your own mind a bit and get the positivity back. X

LL - Doing good thanks! I know, half way! It's crazy! You must be starting to feel that big growth spurt by now! Any more movements felt? x

Cryss - Tuesday it is then! I am mighty impressed now - the day AFTER AF! :haha: brilliant. I can completely understand why though.X

Bright - yeah might as well check with them. i'm sure it'll be fine though X

Lindsay - Wow great news on all fronts! Insurance companies aren't generally known for their good attitude here but that's great! What a weight off your minds it must be. And really good to hear your LO is head down. :) It's all coming together. 

Blue - How's yer tum today love? x

Afm - Feeling loads more movements which is very reassuring, and no longer relying on the doppler to feel ok about things. Have decided i'm SO sick of boring old soft drinks when eating out or having dinner at home so have ordered a load of ingredients for mocktails! This weekend i'll be trying out virgin pina colada. Hi carumba! X


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - It's great that the insurance company is being so helpful. I'm sure y'all will be glad for DH to get back to work. 

Linny - Enjoy your "drinks"! 

Blue - How are you feeling?

Hope everyone is doing well today!

I think I'm out. Feeling a bit crampy today which shouldn't happen until tomorrow or Sunday if AF is coming. Hope she's not early.


----------



## Sabster

I thought you had a BFP?? I'm confused.... it's normal to feel crampy when you are PG, your uterus is ''expension'' mode :) I know its hard to get attached when youve had a negative experience with a pregnancy, but enjoy it as much as you can!! 



Im feeling way better today, Im not sure if its the fact that ive had a huge coffee today, but whatever it is I need to relax and let goooo!!!

i think I will temp for the next month to see if Im ovulating at least and then go from there. Im not really good at it. i usually just write it down and then my Dh helps me... when I did it i go pregnant the first month but the software didnt recognize my O date... anyways... maybe I should try the other website.( i forget the name) Im sorry Im very flaky when it comes to numbers and data entry and all that, its like my brain shuits down.


----------



## crysshae

Not this cycle. I had one early last month, but it turned out chemical...the reason I'm not testing early this time around. 

Fertility Friend does a really good job of finding O, although it can get confused in those first months when it's trying to learn your pattern. If you give it all the information you have as correctly as you can, it will figure it out. Ovufriend is one everyone is using also. Seems you have to pay for it now, where FF does have a free option. I like temping. It helps me feel like I at least know what's going on - halfway. Lol.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Mmm, my symptoms of pregnancy seem to involve feeling more than usual AF feeling in the run-up. Ya never know anyway x

Sabs - if you've got an iphone you can use the fertility freind app and just stick the number in each day - much easier than going on the pc or noting it down.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - That is wonderful that your baby is doing so well! It's so cool that they can estimate the weight and such (even if it's just a rough estimate). It really is not long before you're holding your little bundle of joy! I am so excited for you! Has it sunk in yet? 

So wonderful about your auto insurance being so accommodating! I never knew they would be so helpful! Glad to hear your hubby will be back to work on Monday. Does he get any of his salary covered with EI, or has he not been making any income the last few weeks?

Linny - Good for you! A mocktail sounds really good right about now! I have had a couple of them when we went out to eat earlier this pregnancy and it really was a nice treat! I think my favourite was a virgin strawberry daiquiri. Mmm!

I think I felt a little bit of something a few days ago but nothing since. I am getting eager to feel something stronger and more often but I know the infrequency is common at this point. I still don't have a noticeable bump, but I can easily feel the edges and top of my uterus when I prod my stomach, which is kind of cool!

Sab - As for BD-drive, I never got mine back after the m/c (not that I really had much of one before...). BD sessions were scheduled and pretty clinical feeling (ick) but the truth is you don't have to be into it to get PG...you just have to get through it! :haha:

Crys - With this BFP, I got crampy really early! So probably a good sign! :) You can't really know at this point, but I wouldn't say the crampiness is a bad sign at all.

Blue - How's the little preggo feeling today?

Bright - How are you?

LJ, Teacup, KLS, SLG - Haven't seen you in a while. Any updates?

AFM - Not much to report here. I am definitely enjoying some increased energy now (still rather lazy/unmotivated, but I can stay awake during normal waking hours now!), and although I'm still suffering from major smell aversions, the nausea has really improved as well. My only complaints are some minor back pain due to my SI joint, and increased heartburn and indigestion. I also have been WAY less bloated since 12 weeks which I think is the biggest treat of all! I can actually - see - where the bump starts and ends instead of looking 6 months gone already! I'm still kind of moody too, but I think my angry spells have subsided into just general crankiness...which is probably better for everyone. Baby can hear my voice now, so I need to start using some more soothing tones. :winkwink: I remember thinking you all were SO far along at 16 weeks, but now I feel like I am still at such a boring point of not noticeably showing, not feeling definitive movements, etc. Can't wait til I "pop"!


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I am hanging in there!!! How about you?


----------



## crysshae

Thanks guys! Hope you're right. 

LL - Glad your nausea is letting up.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I remember that bored 16 weeks feeling well! Couple more weeks and it'll change for good. 

Blue - how are you missus? How's the mainland treating you?

Hope everyone else is doing good?

Afm - The piña colada mock tail was a success! Although this morning I've woken up to a slightly angry tummy. Think that's more down to the tagine though. X


----------



## teacup

Well I'm very nervous, but here is a test I did this afternoon after holding my wee for two hours... this is 10/11 dpo! Can you see it? It's better in person. Photo taken before the 10 mins was up! Hopefully I'll see a more obvious line when I test with fmu tomorrow. xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4216.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 17









IMG_4216 arrow.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## slg76

I can absolutely see that teacup! Yay!!!!


----------



## teacup

slg76 said:


> I can absolutely see that teacup! Yay!!!!

Thanks slg! I really hope this one sticks. Will buy a frer tomorrow so I can see a nicer line. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - I see it! Do you have a frer you could use tomorrow? X


----------



## teacup

Thanks Linny! I'm going to get several frers tomorrow! I have a digi but am saving it. I've never seen a very dark line before so I really hope I get one this time! xx


----------



## teacup

Here is a tweaked version:


----------



## Linnypops

Cool teacup! Try not to worry about it darkening quickly - it takes a couple of days to see obvious differences ( I know, we all worry anyway) but I fretted over lines going a bit lighter one day after a darker one etc - the urine test is so variable. anyway, a nice dark line should appear in a few days. And congratulations anyway! Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - congratulations! I definitely see the line clearly without the tweak! What is your due date? This seems like a very fertile month!


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Cool teacup! Try not to worry about it darkening quickly - it takes a couple of days to see obvious differences ( I know, we all worry anyway) but I fretted over lines going a bit lighter one day after a darker one etc - the urine test is so variable. anyway, a nice dark line should appear in a few days. And congratulations anyway! Xx

Thank you Linny! I hope I do get a dark one in a few days. xx



Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - congratulations! I definitely see the line clearly without the tweak! What is your due date? This seems like a very fertile month!

Thanks Lit! Glad you can see the line without the tweak. :thumbup: My due date is 5th November - Bonfire night! "Remember remember the 5th November!" :haha: xx

Emma - When is your due date? How are you? xx :flower:

Crys - Good luck for tomorrow! I hope you get your bfp this cycle. xx

Sara - Great news that you def ovulated! When are you testing? Good luck! xx

Hope every one else is okay! Have you all had a good weekend? :flower:


----------



## crysshae

That's a beautiful line, Teacup! You didn't need a tweak! :happydance: Congratulations!

AF got me this morning. On to the next cycle!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry to hear that, Crys! Hopefully next month is your month!


----------



## Literati_Love

I have to admit I'm very anxious waiting for my dr's appt tomorrow. I feel worried that I'm barely showing at all and scared that it could all be over. I hate these nagging thoughts! I think I'll be able to breathe a sigh of relief when I can hear the heartbeat again.


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - excellent due date! X

Cryss - oh boo, your temps looked amazing too, still at least no wastage of hpts and it's onwards to next month x

LL - you know it's par for the course to worry now but it never comes to anything .... You're going to be just fine and feel great after you hear that sweet little heartbeat. X


----------



## Aleeah

*SLG* - Sorry I'm so late with this but huge congratulations on ovulating!! So pleased for you!!!!:happydance::dance::loopy::wohoo:xx

*Sabster* - Reflection is hard to do, not many people take time out to do it and when you do it's sometimes painful but for me too, it always ends in hope. You will have that take home baby, just hang in there :hugs: xx

Also get it about lack of libido, it was very by the calendar with us for months and to be honest was awful!! Poor hubby!!! Then when we were told not to try and use contraception.... boom he was hot to me again and a BFP!!! Sometimes not thinking can help, though the mechanics are the same, the months we were running it all by the calendar I still got a BFP, so anything can happen either way.

*Lindsay* - Loved reading up on your little man (that's not so little anymore!!):baby: 7-8lb is a fantastic birth weight! It's great they do tell you things like that, as it must be easier to buy baby clothes. It all confuses me, what size are you meant to buy?! Tiny Baby, Newborn Baby, 0-3 months????

Also fantastic news little one is head down now, you must be relieved. At my quick scan last week baby was lying on it's side, very strange, looking right back out at the world!! Midwife said she's not used to baby's being on their side at 24 weeks but it is considered normal. Explains the weird shape my tummy was. My tummy now is much more forward though and the weird pokey side bits have gone, can only imagine baby turned.

*LL *- So pleased to hear your nausea is saying goodbye finally :wave:, you can really start to enjoy the second trimester now. You'll pop before you know it, I remember being pleased I had a bump and then mourned my belly button changing (I loved my old belly button!!):haha:.

Try not to worry about the doctors appointment, my midwife alarmed me each appointment and kept saying, I thought you'd be bigger and I'm surprised you can't feel baby yet. Well we're all different and every pregnancy is different. My bump hasn't changed for weeks now but I guess it's normal for no change during pregnancy. Hang in there, you'll have such an amazing experience hearing that heartbeat :hugs: xx

*Crys *- Sorry AF got you, I really believed this would be your month. Onto the better more sticky bean cycle then, hope the witch doesn't give you too much grief xx

*Linny* - Great idea about the mocktails, love it!!:thumbup: I'm no good at these things, and would probably make something un-drinkable given half :blush: the chance but you sound like you did a fab job, can I come over?! :haha:

*Teacup* - *CONGRATULATIONS!! *:happydance:;):friends::yipee::D:wohoo::lol::loopy::thumbup::flower::happydance:I totally see it on the untweaked one!! Can't wait for you to test today!!!! Yay another BFP! This thread is so lucky!!!xx

*Blue* - Yay you're into ultrasound week!!!:thumbup: How exciting!!! And you're nearly 5 weeks pregnant now too, really pleased for, hope you had lots of fun at the hen weekend?:hugs:

*AFM* - Sorry I haven't been on much ladies. The SPD (PGP as it's now known in the UK) really was a killer for a while and then I woke up one day completely cured... so strange!!! I'm now sitting on an exercise ball all day in the office and that seems to help unbelievably, albeit it doesn't feel very comfortable when I'm on it! Otherwise hubby has taken a U-turn and now thinks it's a boy which is very confusing for me :wacko:, but I'm still sticking with a girl! xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies ! 

I want to start off my saying Teacup! A Huge CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :dance: :dance: I cant believe I go away for 3 days and there is so much excitement for coming back! I feel bad for leaving now haha! 5th of Nov is my baby sister 1st birthday! And my due date is the 29th of OCT!!!!! Maybe the 28th. Suppose I wont know for sure until scans out the way. !!!

Crys - So sorry the witch got you! :hug: It will happen I just know it will! 

Im so glad to read you guys are all doing well. Ive missed you all! I was away at a hen weekend in a lodge in the middle of no where with no signal or internet. It was such a fantastic weekend and I was completely sober. Had to run away from a few forceful people by using the "im on antibiotics" excuse. Anyway it worked. Been on the water all weekend. Cant bare fizzy juice. Im on my way back to my mothers with the most uncomfortable heartburn because I drank apple juice with my breakie. Other than that I wouldnt say ive have any symptoms the boobs have been tender to touch not really sore other than that. Yep im 5 weeks tomorrow and my hospital appointment is on Thursday. Im still not 100% sure if they are going to scan me or not and im not sure if I want to. I dont really want the spotting that I hear a lot of woman talking about... I will go to the appointment and see what the doctor says!! Teacup we are like a week apart! Im pretty sure that entitles us to be bump buddies!!! Haha.

Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - That's funny, it reminds me that my freind's daughter was in that position except unfortunately during labour! It was meant to be a home birth but the midwives in attendance didn't recognise what was happening (The sign is double contractions) and so my poor freind spent 12 hours pushing her baby one way while her baby was trying to exit via the side entrance! Heh, it all ended well at least. Sounds like your babe has turned now anyway, I have heard transverse babies can cause a lot of side aches. 

The mocktail was amazing: Pineapple juice, ice cubes, coconut milk and a bit of vanilla ice cream - whizz it all in a blender and then pour! Hard to go wrong, though my DF later suggested adding healthy stuff like oats to it...er, no. :haha:

Blue - Glad to hear you had a great weekend and managed to dodge the alcohol pushing hens! They are the worst people for it :haha: I never got vomity in the first tri - only heartburny/refluxey and my god did I get refluxey. It was hellish, I can well recommend zantac though. Yeah I can understand thinking twice about an internal scan, especially since you'd be early to see the heartbeat. Could you postpone that? To nearer 7 weeks? Or would that then involved a long delay? x


----------



## crysshae

Thanks everyone. Ready for the new cycle!

Blue - Sounds like you had fun. Glad you were able to stay under the radar with the antibiotic theory. 

Aleeah - Glad your SPD is feeling better. Could have something to do with your little one changing position too. It must be fun and insane all at the same time, wondering what you're having. I've never done that. Don't think I have the patience for it. 

LL - When you hear that heartbeat today, I hope all that anxiety melts away for you. 

How is everyone?

AFM - DH finally got me on his motorcycle yesterday. I rather enjoyed it. Learned a few things for the next ride, like how to keep my hair from tangling, and I've gotta have something to cover my ears - can't stand that much wind in them, but I think I'm gonna like it. He is thrilled - was like a kid in a candy store happy that I rode with him. It's funny as I get older I enjoy things I didn't before and am willing to try more things than I did when I was younger. I think most people do that the other way around. Lol.

I feel like the supplements have done wonders for my hormones already, praying that will just continue to get better. My libido and mood were so much better after O this time around. Great things alone. Add the better egg quality they are supposed to help with and :happydance:


----------



## bluestars

I have been getting a lot of heartburn! It was horrible earlier and probably will be again soon as ive just ate as well. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Goodness Emma! Lots of progesterone in the making! Hope you find some relief.


----------



## brighteyez73

Teacup - CONGRATS!!!


----------



## teacup

Here are todays tests! I asked OH to bring me some frers but he bought me two more cb digis!! :dohh: I did one of those but was very nervous about it! Glad my cheapy test is a tiny bit darker today. :thumbup:


Emma - Yes I would love to be bump buddies! :happydance: I'm half expecting my pregnancy not to last long though because of the previous two. But I'm trying my best to be positive! I'll relax when I get a super dark line - or get 2-3 on a clearblue digi! I've made an appointment with the doc for Thurs morning, hopefully she can refer me to an OB to check my hormones are doing what they should. Your due date is right near my birthday which is the 27th Oct! :thumbup: Good luck with your hospital appointment - hope all goes well. xx

Aleeah - Thanks Aleeah! Glad to hear your PGP is easing off now. I hope it stays away! It must take a lot of balancing to stay on the exercise ball - if it was me I'd probably keep falling off! xx

Crys - Sorry to hear this wasn't your month, I'm sure next cycle will be the one! Motorcycles are fun! I used to go on the back of my exes motorbike, it's really exhilirating when you can see a clear road for miles and you just whizz along. Make sure you wear a helmet and leathers though! Also if you wear a buff (band of fabric) under your helmet that helps keep your ears warm. xx 

Linny - I agree with Aleeah, those mocktails sound amazing! I'll def have to give them a go! I hope you are well! xx

Sara - How is it going this cycle? When do you plan to test? xx

Bright - Thank you! How are things going? :flower: xx

Lit - Good luck with the doc tomorrow! Everything will be fine but I can understand why you're nervous, I don't think our worries ever go away! maybe buy a doppler so you can put your mind at ease more often? :flower: xx

Hope everyone else is good! xxx


----------



## crysshae

That's a really nice line on the cheapie for only 11/12 dpo. And perfect on the digi. I hope your doctor will do bloodwork for you for reassurance.


----------



## Aleeah

*Linny* - You bad influence you!! I now have my first craving... one of your mocktails!! I think I like the sound of the vanilla ice cream the most... I'm a sucker for ice cream!!!

Your poor friend having to give birth with baby in that position, I can't imagine that, even now. This cheeky one is back on his or her back again. My stomach has morphed into an alien shape, with weird sticky out bits, my hips are holding up now though. I've been given lots of exercises and I never want that pain again so sticking to doing them.

You're more than half way through now, you must be so thrilled!!! xx

*Blue* - Internal ultrasounds aren't the most comfortable, but they may be able to see enough from an external one for you. For me I had no idea I was pregnant and kept saying I couldn't be, they could see the same from the external but I was insistent they checked 'properly' so they did an internal, you can always request the external and see what they see.

*Crys* - Aren't motorcycles so amazing! I used to go on the back of a friends one all the time, he even tried showing me how to ride one once... that ended badly for his bike. I maybe should have told him I couldn't ride a bicycle, apparently that's quite an important fact!! You're so lucky to have a hubby who can ride, I've very jealous, enjoy it!

Hoping your supplements produce mammoth eggs that turn into stick beans this cycle, finger and toes crossed for you xx

*Teacup* - Lovely tests, I do love seeing test pics!! Congratulations again, seriously so pleased for you.

Yes the ball isn't very easy to balance on... ladies it's worse than that :blush:, I let out some... ahem wind the other day, when no-one was around in the office, so end of the day, whilst sat on the ball.... my god the sound!!!:haha: I was giggling away like a school girl, at least now I know not to fart on exercise balls!!!:rofl:

xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - the heartburn is rotten. Mine keeps getting worse! I hope yours doesn't get too bad. 

Aleeah - my co-worker's baby was sideways for the longest time and it definitely made her bump a weird shape! Baby turned in lots of time for delivery though. I'm glad yours seems to have moved already. I am also happy to hear your SPD is feeling better. Hopefully it won't get worse again! That is so cool that you are 25 weeks already. And good to know that you looked 'small' too and nothing was wrong! It's really making me panic because my mom measured my fundal height yesterday (she's a nurse) and it's only 11 cm! Should be 16. :( But it is halfway between my belly button and pubic bone exactly like all the sites describe it should be...so that really confuses me! 

Linny - I hope you're right that everything is ok and then I can relax. How is your acid reflux these days? Your mocktail sounds so yummy! 

Crys - thanks. And I am glad you are feeling so positive about the supplements working! 

Teacup - still so excited for you! 

AFM - nervously waiting at the dr's office! DH was able to come with me this time to hear the heartbeat though.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Check you out - on a motorcycle, wind in your hair, good for you! We only live once. I did it once on the back of my ex's dad's bike - he was well into motorcycles - but it was a bit weird clinging onto a boyfreind's dad like that lol. 

Aleeah - :haha: I can just imagine the sound! Thank goodness for alone time. I can barely move without pumping these days. A bowel movement, now that's a different story, where did they go? Where the heck is it all being stored? It's a mystery. Is your constipation any better? Also, re cravings - I had another pina colada today at lunch time....I'm chain-colada'ing. It's bad. x

LL - It depends because some women have a lot of distance up to their belly button while others have shorter navels etc, believe me I was confused as well because I couldn't work out why on earth my uterus was in totally the wrong place. Also- fundal height is really not a precise gauge of size/weight of a baby - the uterus is not 2d it's 3d and comes from behind the pelvic bone, so it depends on the angle of that as well. As in - it doesn't just rise straight up from the pelvis, it's angled forwards. Also some women just don't show till later on. Anyway, good luck today, i'm sure it's going to be just fine X


----------



## Linnypops

Oh also LL the reflux comes and goes now, seems to get far worse if I eat more than a small portion....finally my appetite has an end! hahah!


----------



## Literati_Love

Haha yes, finally my appetite has an end too! It is such a relief. :haha: I get heartburn worse when I wait too long between meals though. 

Good to know about the fundal height thing. I know all those things logically but it's still disconcerting! Hopefully I get some much- needed reassurance in a few minutes. The confusing part is I have a pretty long torso and am fairly tall so I wouldn't expect the distance to my belly button to be short!


----------



## slg76

I love hearing all this happy baby news!!

I am 12 dpo today and my test is negative. Starting to be discouraged about this cycle but I have a few more days to go yet. I have to travel some next month so I'm starting to think about how I can plan to get everything done and still be home with hubby for ovulation.


----------



## bluestars

Teacup those are great lines and that digi is a clear preggo positive!!!! We can worry through the first trimester together ! Xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Woops didnt see this page.... im going to ask for an abdominal one and if they dont see anything I will wait for the 9 week one I think. 

Sara sorry for your neg honey! Hope you manage a good routine to get the bding session in xxxx


----------



## teacup

Thanks Emma! I changed my ticker, thought I might as well enjoy it while it lasts! Yes we'll worry together! :friends: xxxx


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear you got a bfn Sara, I hope you get a positive soon, you may have a late implanter. xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sorry about the BFN, Sara. 

Well, I just about had a heart attack at my dr's appointment! My dr took almost 4 full minutes to find my baby's heartbeat! I think even my dr was starting to panic. When she finally did find it, the baby moved and it slipped away right away, but she did find it again and it was a steady 150 bpm. Thank goodness! My face was getting sooo flushed and I can't say I feel any less stressed now because it was so traumatizing! 

I also have to have a mole removed but hopefully that's no big deal. Also, my dr measured my fundal height at 16 cm so there must be some sort of trick to it!


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - Oh bums, but you're right there's still some time yet....And good luck with your planning!

LL - Phewee! I think i'd have grabbed the thing off her! :haha: As much as it nearly gave you a heart attack at least you know you've got a little mover and shaker in there. x


----------



## bluestars

I always hold my breath at those things glad it went fine though! 

Teacup! I love your ticker !!!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Sara - Sorry about the BFN. I hope it turns positive for you over the next couple days.

LL - You should be ecstatic. If they can't catch the heartbeat because your little one is moving around so much, it means he/she is active and healthy. Hope the mole is an easy removal.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Crys. 

I'm afraid the trauma of the appointment has meant my anxiety hasn't subsided at all. I wish all this worry would end already...but I suppose it may never completely go away! 

I am quite annoyed because there is almost a 6 week wait on ultrasound appointments so now I can't get in for my 20-week scan until April 2nd when I will be nearly 22 weeks! :( And my dr had hoped I would have had my ultrasound by my next appointment, but now I won't have. Sigh. I am feeling annoyed and grumpy and anxious to start feeling definitive kicks and really being convinced that I have a healthy baby in there. I could almost explode with impatience!


----------



## bluestars

Sad to say I just came on to see my ticker change :D. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - I'd be pretty raging too! Jeezo, it is a long wait. Do you have private scan facilities there? As in you pay $60 or something and just rock up? I'd be tempted if you have the spare cash. 

At 16 weeks I was feeling nothing obvious at all, due to the front placenta as well I still only feel mild occasional stuff....But the 16w - 20w wait is really quite dull unless movement starts up in earnest. I'd offer to send you my doppler but i've no idea whether customs would allow it through.

Blue - :haha: I do that too! Couple of saddos! :friends:


----------



## crysshae

That's not sad. It's great you have something changing to look forward to.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - hehe, it's more the looking at the ticker - I know logically it's just a piece of javascript on a page but it seems quite symbolic to me now :) x


----------



## teacup

I promise this is the last one I'll post! (famous last words!) I was quite pleased with the darkness of the line and wanted to share! :blush: 12/13 dpo with frer after holding wee for 3 and a 1/2 hours. xx



Emma - re: tickers - I do that too!


----------



## crysshae

What a gorgeous line! This one is definitely sticky!!! You post as many of those as you want! :happydance:


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> What a gorgeous line! This one is definitely sticky!!! You post as many of those as you want! :happydance:

Thanks Crys! :hugs: Part of me thinks I shouldn't get excited because of what happened before, but the other part of me can't help but want to be excited.

I looked back at a couple of my old posts from my previous pregnancys and the positive lines were super super faint, so I'm really pleased to see that very dark one today. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - That's bloody perfect! We all know lines can be faint for a while but getting dark so early is great! x


----------



## bluestars

Thats an fantastic line teacup! Hehe. Glad im not the only saddo hehe xxxx


----------



## crysshae

teacup said:


> crysshae said:
> 
> 
> What a gorgeous line! This one is definitely sticky!!! You post as many of those as you want! :happydance:
> 
> Thanks Crys! :hugs: Part of me thinks I shouldn't get excited because of what happened before, but the other part of me can't help but want to be excited.
> 
> I looked back at a couple of my old posts from my previous pregnancys and the positive lines were super super faint, so I'm really pleased to see that very dark one today. xxClick to expand...

That's exactly what I thought when I saw your line. All of mine, even to 5 weeks, were still quite faint. Your line is dark like my lines were with my successful pregnancies.


----------



## Sabster

Congrats Teacup. !

I am pretty sure AF is on her way.... Im feeling all the signs. It'S werid to feel happy to get my AF. I guess Im looking forward to a normal cycle and to hopefully try again for #1.. Now I need to find my thermometer and start temping LOL. I also have the OPK, but they are NEVER ever positive... Or im not doing it right, In any case Im gonna go with the every other say BD for the next month...and preseed.

I REALLY REAALLY cANnot wait to see the doctor and get my hands on some Metformin. Or something... Good luck ladies!


----------



## bluestars

Sab- hope this is your bfp month!

Sara, crys & bright. Hope its your month too! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - thanks for understanding. I guess I'm in for a boring month! The only private scans here are the 3D ultrasound clinics which I'm not sure are worth it. We'll see how impatient I get. 

Teacup - that is definitely way darker than it was last time! That is a great line! I am excited for you!


----------



## slg76

Teacup, that is one very dark line. Looks great!

AFM, CD1. Disappointed of course but trying to focus on that I've now had two complete cycles with ovulation. That is a huge step in the right direction for me!


----------



## bluestars

Whats your plan for this month sara? Doing anything differently ? Will you get tested to see if you ovulated this month ? Xxxx


----------



## slg76

Hi Blue. I just emailed my doctor about this. Jeff and I want to try some natural (non-medicated) cycles as long as I continue to ovulate. I will test again to confirm ovulation. Makes me feel more secure that we have a good shot when I know there's an egg in the game :haha: This past cycle I had my progesterone done and it came back at 5 (can't remember the units and I know there's two scales for it). I think this is really low so I'm wondering if supplementing progesterone might help with implantation.


----------



## bluestars

I'm really not great with levels and such but id speak to doc and ask if you can get anything to help with progesterone. Did you guys go every second day last month ? Xxxx


----------



## slg76

I emailed my dr about the progesterone. She always gets back to me in a day or two. 

We were WELL covered with the BDing last month. There were definitely sperm up there. Either it was a bad egg or it couldn't implant.


----------



## teacup

Thanks girls! After using those cheapy tests all the time it was a pleasant suprise to see a lovely dark line. I think I'll leave it a few days before using my other frer now. 

Sara - Sorry to hear AF got you. Sounds like you def had enough :spermy: in there! Good luck with next cycle, I'm sure March will be your month! xx

Sabster - Sorry to hear you aren't getting on with opks, do you make sure to test from cd 11 to cd 21? Hope you get on with them soon, they were a god send to me! I didn't start conceiving until I started using them. Good luck next cycle! xx

Crys - Thanks, I really hope you're right and this one is sticky! Are you trying anything new next cycle? xx


----------



## crysshae

Nothing new. Still taking my supplement cocktail. Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - sorry AF got you but I agree it is exciting and reassuring that you body has ovulated naturally the past two cycles! Good luck this month!


----------



## Sabster

@ teacup : I always tested day 15 onwards because I was under the impression that I was a late ovuator because I have longer cycles (34 days) but when I got pregnant, we only Bd a few times because my dad was living with us.... dec 8 and 10 and 14 I think and that was CD 10 ( dec 10 and so on) so...... VERY ODD!!! This whole time I was focusing on the wrong times... Im the worst at baby making...So I think we are going to just do it every other day... joyous... my vagina is going to be elated...(not!)


----------



## Sabster

slg76: I think it depends at what point in the cycle? when they do that 21CD test i think its supposed to be over 10 but im not sure. Ask Dr.google?


----------



## slg76

any way you look at progesterone, 5 is low. My doctor said that levels pulse up and down and it's hard to get a good reading. She said supplementation doesn't improve outcome much at all. I guess we just need to keep looking for that magic egg!


----------



## bluestars

Haha sab I did the every two day thing. It was a nightmare but it must have worked for us. Good luck! What cd will you start on? 

Sara - she doesnt seem concerned too much which I guess it a good sign! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Guys im beginning to worry. Im 5 weeks 1 day and still dont really have any symptoms I have slightly sore breasts and hurtburn sometimes I dont feel bloated or anything :( xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - It's perfectly normal to have no symptoms. Every pregnancy is different. The only symptom I had when pregnant with my daughter was heartburn. I had no idea I was pregnant until I realized my period was late, and I still had no symptoms except heartburn for the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - I'm not sure if progesterone makes a difference to pregnancy rate (one might assume it gives a lusher uterine lining??) but I used the natural cream from 9dpo till 14 weeks. There was no harm in it and I decided to use it to help support the pregnancy - I had no idea if my levels were low/normal/high. I know supplementing with 50mg B6 daily helps increase progesterone. Also, Black cohosh on CD1 - 12 of the cycle increases progesterone and pregnancy rate. (I have study links for these if interested).

Cryss - hehe, that describes me even now (supplement cocktail) - one sort of hopes that whatever else happens we'll be healthy with it all!

Sabs - I don't think it's uncommon for this to be the main reason that pregnancy's don't happen! They say luteal lengths are the most reliable time in the cycle but it's blatantly not the case....And - An active vagina is a happy vagina :haha:

Blue - If you were able to dig out my posts from 5 weeks this is pretty much what i was experiencing. Nothing but mildly sore boobs and then heartburn at about 7 weeks began in earnest. Nothing to worry about, though I know it's natural to. x

Afm - i've started to have real difficulty with back ache, it's in the middle/upper part and gets worse after sleeping and sitting for long periods. I woke up in quite a lot of pain this morning and all day sitting in work and i'm in agony. So, shall be speaking to the midwife asap to ask about referral for physio. Meanwhile work will be getting me a back rest and am taking breaks to walk around every 30 minutes. Can't believe that particular pain is beginning already although suppose it's to be suspected as i'm tall and also have no core body strength :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I also had next to no symptoms at 5 weeks 1 day. My morning sickness kicked in at 5 weeks 6 days and lots of people report it doesn't start til between 6 and 8 weeks. Hang in there! 

Linny - sorry about our back pain. I'm not surprised it has started already as mine started at 8 weeks! I hope some physio will help you out a lot. Good to work on it now before it gets worse. 

I spoke too soon about the appetite thing. My insatiable appetite seems to be back! I can't count how many snacks I had this morning, and if I waited longer than 15-20 minutes to eat I started gagging. Yay! Haha I guess I'll have to stock up my snack drawer at work again.


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Guys im beginning to worry. Im 5 weeks 1 day and still dont really have any symptoms I have slightly sore breasts and hurtburn sometimes I dont feel bloated or anything :( xxxx

From what I have read symptoms can be quite mild at this stage. Try not to worry too much, so long as your tests are getting darker then everything will be fine. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks guys. I need to stop this worrying so hard. It comes in waves. Feel a bit more relaxed now. (For the time being) xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Blue *- Impatiently awaiting your update!!! Fingers and toes crossed your scan/appointment went well today, I've no doubt it would have done, this is your rainbow!!!:hugs: xxx

*Lit *- Snacking on good stuff is good for you and baby, so lap it up! Your appetite may well suddenly disappear, so you'll be glad for any weight gain you can put on now.:flower:

*Linny* - Sounds like you may have Pelvic Girdle Pain (PGP as it's now known, same as SPD). Try keeping your knees together as much as possible, so don't cross your legs or anything and the exercise ball helped me no end. I've also got a stomach/back support belt for if/when things get really bad, but since that first episode I've not needed it and now just make sure I do all my pelvic exercises (tensing your tummy when you need to stand up etc helps tonnes too). I managed to track the leaflet I got given by my physiotherapist down to a PDF, so I've attached it for you to view, hope it helps :hugs:xxx

It won't let me attach it as it's just too big, so here's the website link:
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...kaP5L40GOmm0ULVJlGAb5Xg&bvm=bv.61965928,d.bGQ

*SLG* - Good luck with trying this month, I've got a good feeling about this month for you, keeping everything crossed :thumbup: xxx

*Sabster* - Your comment about your vagina being elated made me laugh!!:haha: We did it every other day, with no missing any dates for 6 solid weeks... 6 weeks!! Almost drove us to divorce!!!:blush::haha: The upside we did conceive that cycle but sadly miscarried. And then this one, we were using precautions and here I am!! So it's all a mystery but good luck with the every other day method this month and try and think up new ideas to keep you both interested!!:winkwink: xx

*Teacup *- Stunning test line, so pleased for you:happydance: xxx

*Crys* - Sorry AF came, I thought it was your month but loving your attitude, this cocktail might just take a month or so to kick in, so this could well be your sticky month :hugs: xxx

*Lindsay* - How are you doing? xxx

*AFM *- Same old same old xxx


----------



## Sabster

bluestars said:


> Haha sab I did the every two day thing. It was a nightmare but it must have worked for us. Good luck! What cd will you start on?
> 
> Sara - she doesnt seem concerned too much which I guess it a good sign! Xxxx


I think Im going to start as soon as AF stops. which came this AM!!! WOOHOOO!!! FINALLY A PERIOD!!!! I was beginning to go insane. I cant handle being overly hormonal. 
Im mentally preparing myself for every othr day.. I know it sound mean, but my libido is not so high!!! my DH would live in my vagina if he could, but Im more of a once or twice a week type of girl. :happydance:

Also, don't worry abotu the lack of symptoms, it's pretty early. I had sore breasts heartburn ( more like constant burping) and constipation. a week later I had no apetite and only ate white bread with butter.... so like the other ladies said. Everyone is different. Dont stress out and hope for the best!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Morning :) Just trying to catch up after a few day... lots to read!!!

Teacup, congrats!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: Your tests look great! I think this one is going to be sticky :)

Blue, don't worry about symptoms coming and going, totally normal at that stage. I didn't have much in the way of symptoms at 5 weeks... they started around 6 weeks-ish. I'm glad you told your family and that they were so excited about it!!

Sara, excellent news that you ovulated on your own again!! I think that's a good idea to try on your own for a few months if you're ovulating - no reason to think it won't be successful :) Good luck!! I'm going to keep my fingers and toes crossed that this is your month!

LL, glad to hear your doctors appointment went well :) That's too bad your scan can't be booked sooner... 6 weeks seems a very long wait for an ultrasound when you're pregnant... they seem to be booking mine the week before I have them (doctors office does it). I always have a little panic while the doctor is finding the heartbeat with the doppler... even now. Fortunately it's very quick now because she can feel baby and has a good idea of where the heartbeat will be.

Aleeah, I'm glad to hear your PGP has improved! The baby clothes thing confuses me too! I recently picked up some used baby clothes from a friend of a friend... all the really little stuff (newborn size) because apparently they wear that size for a very short period of time... and some babies don't even fit the newborn clothes when they're born. 

Linny, your mock-tails sound very tasty! 

Crys, glad to hear you feel like the supplements are working!! I hope they help you produce a nice, healthy egg this month :) The ride on the motorcycle sounds exhilarating! I always think it looks like fun, but I'm rather paranoid having worked with people who have been in motorcycle accidents - make sure you wear leathers and a helmet!!

AFM, it's been an stressful few days. My blood pressure has been creeping up again which has resulted in a few calls to the on call doctor, and then some med changes which resulted in headaches, which freaked me out even more because that's what they keep telling me to watch out for. Fortunately all seems well now - I saw the doctor yesterday and there is no protein in my urine. He also ran some bloodwork and if anything is awry I should get a call today. I've also developed a weird rash on my face... it started out just looking like I was very flushed, and now it looks flushed and is a bit sore. He said it could be a pregnancy thing, but that it looked more like a malar rash (that you'd get if you have lupus). Due to my pre-existing autoimmune issues he's worried about that - so I've had some blood work for that too. Hopefully it's just a pregnancy thing and not something more serious. Good news is baby is doing great, and is kicking up a storm these days (and nights)... sometimes I can even see what looks like a knee or foot or elbow or something sticking out, lol. I've also started feeling hiccups in the last week which (after I reassured myself is normal) is quite cute :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Sabs, glad to hear AF has made her arrival and you can start fresh with a new cycle!! This is your first AF after m/c right? I found I felt much better emotionally after the first AF came and went... I hope it will be the same for you. When we were ttc I had to mentally prepare myself for every other day too, lol. The scheduled BD can be difficult.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Sorry to hear you've been experiencing some stress with your blood pressure issues. Good the meds seem to have it under control and the headaches were nothing to worry about. That is weird about your face rash because I actually developed some weird red blotches all over the right side of my face the other day and it made the skin all sore to touch. However, it's gone away now so hopefully it was nothing serious. I hope yours is nothing serious either...it's probably just pregnancy-related as there are oddly a lot of weird skin conditions you can get while pregnant.

That is very cute about the baby hiccups and definitely quite normal! How is your hubby doing now that he's back at work? How is your back doing? Are you getting excited to be done work? Do you have anything left to buy before the baby's arrival? 

Aleeah - I supposed that's a good thing if you have nothing new or major to report. I hope your PGP is staying far away and that you are doing okay.

Linny - Hope your back is feeling better

Sab - Good luck this cycle.

Crys - How's the boring part of the cycle going?

Teacup - How are you?

Blue - Do you have any dr's appointments or blood tests on the horizon?

AFM - Well, I seem to have come down with the exact same illness I had a couple weeks ago -- sore throat, fever, chills & hot flashes, congestion, and feeling like utter crap! After tossing and turning all night will the chills/sweats, I knew I wasn't going to make it into work for the morning. I got up to take my morning meds and immediately threw up. I then took my temperature and found I officially had a (low-grade) fever again. :( Last night I had felt very feverish but didn't actually have a temperature. So of course that triggered lots of worry about the baby again. I took a Tylenol and went back to bed. Unfortunately, I have to go into work this afternoon but at least I'm feeling somewhat better than i was. I'm not sure if the puking was from pregnancy, or the fever (or both). I really can't say I'm too thrilled with my lack of immune system these days, even if it is for a good reason. I hate worrying about how my fevers will affect the baby.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone,

I've been reading this thread the past couple days, and it's finally time to join in the fun.

First of all, you are all such amazing women. Thank you for your stories and your optimism.

My hub and I are trying for baby #1. We got pregnant in December (my first pregnancy), but I miscarried due to a blighted ovum. I found out on 1/27/14 and miscarried on 1/30/14.

I'm waiting for AF to show up, then we intend to start trying again.

I'm 28 days past mc. I purchased some OPK (wondfos) and they started showing a second (albeit fainter than control) pink line, so something is happening.

I just want my body to get back to normal after all this.

I'm sorry we had to meet under these circumstances, and wish all of you the best!


----------



## Literati_Love

alternatedi - So sorry about your loss. We all know what it's like. It does sound your body is gearing up to O finally. I know all I wanted after the initial shock of the m/c was over was to get pregnant again. I, too, waited for my first AF to try again and it felt like torture waiting, but I was glad I did. I hope AF comes quickly for you.


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope your midwife can help you relieve your backache. 

Aleeah - :hugs:

Lindsay - Oh my goodness. I hope everything sorts itself out very soon and that the rash is just caused by pregnancy. Hiccups are a perfect thing for your healthy little one to have at this time. I love watching them. 

LL - Your appetite or cravings are a good thing. They are telling you what you need to nourish you and baby. I just saw your new post. I'm sorry your ill again. I hope you get better very soon. 

Sab - Yay for AF! Good luck this cycle!

Blue and Tea - How are you lovely preggo ladies doing today?

Sara - How are you?

Alternatedi - I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to our group. You will find lots of support here. 

AFM - Yep, just waiting through the boring part. Lol.


----------



## bluestars

ALT- Im so sorry for your loss mrs! Your in great company now!

Linds-so sorry for you bp trouble hope your starting to feel better soon and it calms down!

Lit-that rubbish your feeling so crappy! Hope you feel better soon!

Crys hope the days go quicker for you! 

I am ok!! My appointment was cancelled because im preggers. Said they wernt going to scan me anyway. So I will get bloods when I go home and my 9 weeks scan att he end of march. Felt crap travelling today so sick though I was going to loose my breakie on the poor soul infront of me. Boobs arent as tender today. Makes me worry but im trying to think positive. This is my rainbow this is my rainbow!!! Im crap at keeping this from my family! Lol xxxx


----------



## teacup

I saw the doc this morning for my appointment to say I was pregnant and she said she couldn't send me for blood tests or an early scan. So I guess I'll just have to wait it out! I've been quite worried today as I have had a couple of strange twinges in my uterus area. I really hope AF doesn't show! :nope: I did another test today which was nice and dark so hopefully everything will be okay. [-o&lt; Are slight uterus twinges normal at this stage? Also I'm MAJORLY bloated today! My jeans that were too big for me last week don't even button up now! 

An embarressing story that was probably related to pregnancy brain: Last saturday (before I knew I was pregnant) I did a urine pregnancy test using my wee pot when I got home from work and had to get dressed really quickly because my SIL and family were coming over. I quickly hid the test in my bedroom and got changed, then whizzed around tidying the house. Then the doorbell went and they were all here. After chatting to everyone for a while I suddenly thought: 'Did I throw the wee back in the toilet?' Turned out I hadn't and my SIL had seen it in the bathroom! How embaressing! :blush: She told OH and he got rid of it and he sort of mumbled his way out of it. Oops! :haha:

Emma - My boobs weren't very sore last night and I freaked out a bit! I think symptoms coming and going is fairly normal, but it does make us worry! We'll get through this together and be at 12 weeks in no time! :thumbup: xx

Lit - Sorry to hear you're not well at the moment. I hope you feel better soon! Take it easy for the weekend. :hugs: xx

Alternatedi - Really sorry for your loss. :hugs: I'm sure you'll get your rainbow baby soon! xx

Lindsay - Thank you! Aww cute you can feel baby's hiccups! :cloud9: I hope your rash clears up soon and you feel better. :hugs: Could it be anything to do with the cold weather making your cheeks sore? I think your skin is meant to be extra sensitive when you're pregnant. I hope your blood pressure settles. xx

Sabster - Glad you have reached cycle day 1! Good luck this cycle! xx


----------



## crysshae

Tea - Yes, twinges are normal. Everything is moving around in there and growing already.

Blue - There's the symptom to replace your tender boobs, nausea. :)


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi Alternatedl. Welcome. Sorry about your loss. 

Teacup: your twinges are absolutely normal. The uterus is starting to expand to prepare for baby. Sorry your couldn't get the reassurance you were looking for. 

afm: just waiting out AF. CD3 today. My aunt is having surgery tomorrow for breast cancer and I'm trying to figure out how to make it to see her (2.5 hour flight) next week and still be home for ovulation.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, sorry to hear you're sick again! I hope it doesn't last long this time! Good to know that you had a rash on your face too and it's now gone... I'm hoping mine will be the same and he was just over reacting. Hubby is doing well back at work and I think feels much better just being back to normal a bit :) I haven't really had much back pain either, just the odd day here and there - actually aside from the last week of feeling generally unwell, I've been feeling pretty good... just a little more tired than usual.

Alternate, welcome and so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: There's a lovely group of supportive ladies on this thread :)

Crys, yep, it's definitely fun watching baby move and hiccup!

Blue, yep, this is your rainbow! End of march isn't too far away now :)

Teacup, uterus twinges are totally normal and to be expected :) I had a laugh about your pee cup story, lol. At least it was just your SIL. 

Yep, I was wondering if it was the cold weather causing the rash as well... the only reason I mentioned it to the nurse was because it started the same day as my blood pressure went up. She also thought it might just be wind burn or something but then the doctor came in and was staring at it for quite, and in fact was more concerned about that than my blood pressure. He said the location of the rash, as well as the fact that I've been feeling generally unwell the last week, have lost 3 lbs, and have sore finger joints (could also be due to pregnancy or my pre-exisiting arthritis) made him concerned. Hopefully he's just over-reacting... I'm feeling much better today and BP is back to normal with the med adjustment from yesterday.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - twinges are extremely normal! I still gets all sorts of twinges and cramps at this stage. 

Loved your embarrassing story! :haha:

Blue - well I wouldn't worry about the lack of sore boobs with your nausea! It really is hard to keep the secret!

Lindsay - I really hope he was overreacting too and all those happening at once are just coincidences


----------



## bluestars

Teacup-i think we are going to worry about this together. Im getting wierd twinges to so I wouldnt worry about it! (Otherwise I might join you) lol. And that story with the SIL is hilarious! So told my parents! (Dad step mom and 2 sisters ... on of them a baby... lol ) and they are pleased for us. Just hope its a healthy little bean... no pressure little one haha! 

Linds- that sounds frightening ! Glad yhe bp is down. What did doc think it was ? 

Sara-are you and crys not real near each other this cycle ? Hopr you and hubbie manage to get some bding in this month!!

I know there is mistakes in this message. Im to blooming turrd to go fix them. You can just guess what im saying ! 

Xxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Blue - Being "turrd" is definitely a good symptom. Funny note - my phone autocorrected that to tired when I spelled it. Haha!

Sara and I are pretty close. I'm on CD5. Hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon like you and Tea. 

Sara - I hope your aunt's surgery goes off without any complications and that you can get to see her and back on time. 

Lindsay - Glad you're feeling better today. Hope that rash clears.


----------



## slg76

Yes we are close, crys. I'm CD3 although last cycle I O'd on CD9 or 10 so I may end up a bit ahead of you in the wait. My aunt is having a mastectomy tomorrow. I think she really wants me around because I also had breast cancer and kind of understand what she is going through. Although I kept my breasts and just had my tumor removed. No matter how you slice it cancer just stinks! I'm 3 years cancer-free and my mom is almost 10 years. Hopefully my aunt will join us and we will continue for many more years without having to deal with cancer. 

blue, I didn't know turrd was a pregnancy symptom. I'll have to watch out for that one :rofl: I'm glad your family is happy for you! 

Tea, it's not uncommon for me to have a cup of pee sitting on my bathroom counter! :haha: Luckily I use the bathroom in our bedroom which guests never see. 

I spent the afternoon sewing for my daughter. We gave her the bed from the guest room. It's a queen size but they don't really make queen size bedding for kids. She insisted on Minnie Mouse so I bought a full sized comforter and I'm sewing a border on the edges to make it big enough. So far turning out pretty good...amazing since I'm not a great sewer.


----------



## slg76

I think it was one of you ladies who wanted to see my recent picture of Emily. Here is is :) If it wasn't you guys I mentioned these pictures to, you can feel free to oooh and aaah anyway :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Emily from Becky.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Sara - She is beautiful!

It's wonderful you and your mom have been cancer free for so many years. I pray the same for your aunt. Do y'all have the BRCA gene?


----------



## slg76

we actually do not have the BRCA mutation. I'm convinced that our cancer is genetic I just think it's in a gene that we don't know how to test for yet. I'm hopeful that testing and treatment will come a long way quickly in case Emily ever has to deal with it.


----------



## bluestars

Right just make fun of the tired first trimester moron here! Can I just add it was like 1 in the morning and I had been in my feet all day! 


I had MS today! It was horrendous but I feel so positive about this being a good pregnancy! Lol boobs arent so sore today though! 

Sara- your daughter is soo beautiful!!! I love her red hair! She's going to be a little heart breaker ! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Blue! :hugs: Hope MS doesn't treat you too badly. 

Sara - It sure sounds like it is genetic. I hope they figure it out too.


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, your daughter is beautiful!!! I love her red hair :) I hope your aunts surgery goes well today and she has a quick recovery and remains cancer free.

Blue, I agree with the others, turrd is a very good symptom, lol. I hope the ms doesn't give you too much trouble, but glad to hear you're feeling positive about things :) I'm really excited for you!

As for me, I'm off for a non stress test this morning, then a full day of work. All these appointments are really making it hard to get anything else done!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone.
Just checking in to say good morning.

Still waiting for AF to show -- my OPK were slight pink yesterday (which I know is a negative, but at least they weren't stark white).

It's been 11 days since my hCG hit 0, and still nothing. I really want to get this show on the road.

Hope everyone is having a great Friday!

Di


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - yay for MS! 

Sara- I hope your aunt's surgery goes well

Lindsay - I hope your non stress test went well.


----------



## Linnypops

Hi all! On my phone so forgive me if I miss anyone!

Alternadi - first of all, really sorry for your loss. This is a really positive group, very supportive. Hope your positive opk turns up soon x

Blue - happy sick day! I hope you aren't quite as sick as you were last time! That sounded awful! But yeah that's a very positive sign! X

Sara - your daughter is just adorable. Her hair is beautiful! So great that yoi and your mum are C-free - i hope yoir aunt recovers swiftly. Did you know it was a higher risk for you before you found out? As in, was it suspected to be genetic? 

Lindsay - the rash sounds unpleasant. Crikey, the symptoms of preggo just keep on growing! Hope it all turns out ok. Hopefully not too many more tests but sounds like you're in very good hands anyway!

Teacup - twinges are fine. I had a really painful one on my left hand side which lasted for days, no explanation. Think sonetimes you can have pain from the cyst the ovary produces.so much is going on in there x

Aleeah - thanks for the pdf! not sure if its spd, it's higher up in the back than where it says? I'm so glad yours is feeling better now. Do you find you need to keep moving (even slightly) to feel ok? Basically this is the sitch with mine - if I am immobile for more than 10 mins the ache sets in. 

Cryss - time to get bd'ing soon then! 

LL - sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish again. Paracetamol reduces temperature and I'm not sure but I'm guessing you'd need to have a pretty high temp to affect things. Can you discuss with your doc? Hope you feel better soon x

Afm - yep still suffering with the back but fortunately movement sorts it right out so went swimming last night and felt 10 times better. Off to visit a pal tomorrow who has a ton of baby stuff for me. This week I also got all my other friends old maternity wear and other bits and pieces.... My bid to have a cheap and cheerful first year might just happen! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that's great you're getting lots of hand me downs and that swimming helps your back.


----------



## Linnypops

LL - yeah it's great! I just edited my last post to ask about your illness ATM?


----------



## bluestars

Linny- sorry about your back pain. But I also love swimming ! And its also great to get spoilt ! 

Alt- sounds like you might o soon! Good luck!

lit hope you feel better soon!

hows everyone else ? 

Afm-ms isnt so bad. Comes and goes. Lol feels worse when I dont eat! Xxxx


----------



## teacup

Thank you for the reassuring words everyone! xx Today I had an awful headache, was very irritable and had occasional very low down cramps. Only about a couple every hour or two but it still worried me. I'm still scared all these symptoms are warning me AF is coming! I've still got sore boobs and very dark positive pregnancy tests though so hopefully things will be okay. 

Emma - Congrats on the MS! :thumbup: xx

Sara - What a beautiful picture of your daughter! Such lovely hair, lucky girl. xx

Alternatedi - I hope AF shows for you soon! What cycle day are you? xx

How is everyone else? Hope you're all good! xxx


----------



## bluestars

I had them too teacup. Is AFs due date passed yet? AF is not coming. Lol it was me getting this told to them a couple of weeks ago ! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

No AF for you Tea! When pregnant with my youngest, I had a headache every day of the first trimester.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - thanks... I took a Tylenol which I think is the same as paracetamol (acetaminophen) and thankfully the fever didn't last long and wasn't very high. I'll have to remember to ask about it at my next dr's appointment but I assume she would just tell me to do exactly what I did. I know Tylenol is supposed to be safe for pregnancy, but I always feel guilty when I take it. :( 

Blue - yes, you may have to adopt the constant eating habits that Linny and I adopted to stave off the nausea! I'm glad it's not so bad yet! 

Crys - I had a headache every day from 8 weeks onward (and still do but not as bad)! I guess it is a common first tri symptom. Bleh! Guess you'll be wishing for headaches this TWW? ;)

Teacup - sounds like you are experiencing all normal pregnancy symptoms. Try to breathe! I hated week 4 because it's sooo painfully early... But you'll get out of this scay phase soon!


----------



## teacup

Thank you ladies. Well the slight crampy feelings have gone now, but so has my tender boob feeling! :-(

I have been freaking out today because my boobs now just feel completely normal! Is it normal for symptoms to come and go? 

I did a digi to try to reassure me, it came up Pregnant 2-3 which is good as I'm 4 weeks 3 days today. Here it is along with my cheapy progression pics - I have tested every day like an obsessive. :blush:


----------



## crysshae

That is perfect Tea. Yes, it's completely normal for symptoms to come and go.


----------



## teacup

Thanks Crys. xxx I wish I had my head in a bowl like other pregnant ladies! My Mum, and sisters didn't get morning sickness so I probably wont either, but my breast soreness was the only thing I could hold onto! I really hope that this pregnancy is my third time lucky and my symptoms will creep back soon. [-o&lt;

I hope everyone has a great weekend! OH has gone out with a friend and I'm googling scary stuff about symptoms disappearing. :-( xx


----------



## bluestars

They look great teacup. I totally know how you feel teacup. I feel like im in limbo in the waiting for the 12 week slot! Or even nine ! Its so scary to even think of my scans im terrified ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - it's still extremely early to be feeling MS. Even the people with the most extreme MS often don't get sick til 6+ weeks. And sore boobs definitely come and go. Your test progression looks GREAT!!! 

Blue - I know this stage takes forever but I hope your scan comes quickly!


----------



## bluestars

I hope soo too. And teacup my spre boobs came and went... they still do ! This is goi g to be our babues! Cant wait till tuesday and that should be when my babies heart starts to beat!!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

It's great to hear you sounding positive, Blue!! I believe these are your rainbow babies as well!

AFM - I didn't mention before, but I told work this week. Everyone was excited for me and most people were shocked by how far along I am already. I found the going around and telling people kind of awkward (and I'm still relying on the grapevine to reach a few more people), but it feels good to have it out in the open and be able to talk about it. As with every time I've told people, I had a mini panic about losing the baby after telling everyone, but it seems to be subsiding and I am trying to stay positive. My belly had a bit of a growth spurt this week so it makes me feel good that I can see progress.


----------



## MollyGrue

My husband and I found out a week ago that we lost our baby at 11 weeks (I'd just been in the office two days before, when I'd seen the heartbeat and tons of movement), and we're currently waiting until we can try again.

Our OB said six weeks, and then as soon as I have a normal cycle after that, we can get going. I'm agonizing over the decision to try again, honestly. Sometimes it seems like the best plan in the world, and other times it just seems like we're gambling for another heartbreak.

It's honestly the most devastating thing I have ever experienced.


----------



## Literati_Love

Molly - I am so sorry for your loss...and how painful that you had just heard the heartbeat a few days prior! This really is one of the hardest things to go through. :hugs: Best of luck as you start TTC again. I hope you are able to find some healing as you wait.

I personally waited for first AF and tried again. Did your dr give a reason for waiting for 6 weeks and THEN a normal cycle first?


----------



## MollyGrue

She didn't, and I was really too stunned at the time to push for more information. Most all I've seen when I was cognizant enough to research says good to go after the first showing of AF after the miscarry.

It's possible that she said something more to effect of it being around six weeks, after the normal cycle has returned, but I was so shellshocked and honestly just trying to keep it together in her office that I can't say with any definite confidence what she said exactly. I've a follow up appointment in a week, so I'll get more detailed information then.


----------



## Linnypops

Tea- I never had my head down a bowl nor did my symptoms arrive till quite a few weeks in. So, despite it being very nervewracking (add in spotting!) - it was all fine. The things to really pay attention to are the darkening tests ( I did lot of obsessive peeing too!!) etc. it's going to be fine love x

LL- so glad telling work was a positive experience and that you've started to 'pop'- its really nice isn't it? 

Molly - oh love, that's tough. It's inexplicable really. Have you asked to have tests done on your baby to find out potential cause? I know some women found that really helpful for making the decision to move forward but obviously not everyone wants to do that. I would also wonder why your doctor suggested such a long period of waiting. But perhaps that might be good if you're feeling uncertain? If it helps at all then actually, it's not a random gamble really - the fact is you're more than likely going to go on to have a perfectly normal pregnancy next time. It's not uncommon to fear that it'll happen again but fortunately for most women this isn't the case. X


----------



## gemgem77

Hi ladies I wondered if I could join you? 

I've just had a mc on 18th Feb at 6w2d. Felt very sad but am much better about it now. 
Hubby now wants to wait to try until August and I haven't pushed too much but will see what happens. 
How soon after your mc did you all conceive? Did anyone get pg again before they had a cycle?


----------



## crysshae

Welcome Molly and Gem. I'm so sorry for your losses. 

Molly - It may have been what she was saying - that it could be up to 6 weeks before your next AF?

Gem - Aleeah got pregnant before her next cycle, and she is over 26 weeks now.


----------



## Literati_Love

Gem - it took longer to conceive after my m/c than the first time. It was 4 cycle of TTC...but it was 5 cycles after the m/c because we waited til after first AF to try.

I definitely know people who conceived before they got their first AF!


----------



## slg76

welcome Gem. Sorry for your loss. I'm currently on cycle 3 post miscarriage. I've read many stories of women who got pregnant before a cycle and had a healthy pregnancy. Hope you are able to start a new pregnancy soon.


----------



## bluestars

Hey to the new guys. Im so sorry you find yourself here! Sorry for your loss!!! :hug: this is such a great group of ladies. Oh soo supportive ! 


I hope all of you ladies are well. Ive been keeping quiet ... struggling a bit with morning sickness. 6 weeks today! Who knew lol. Teacup how are you today? 

Crys, sara, bright how are you guys ? Where are you in your cycle???

Sorry for short reply if ive missed anything I really do feel sick !!! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hooray for feeling sick blue! though also - booo! Can your doc prescribe something for it? x


----------



## bluestars

I dont want anything. I think id rather struggle on. Its no where near as bad as last time and last time I got something for It it never bloomin worked anyway! Lol. Quiet happy to blod along and wait it out. Hopefully it will pass by 12 weeks haha! ... not long to go then... xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

:) Good stuff! Yeah, only 6 more weeks! It does fly by! Will you try and go in for an earlier scan? I noticed round our area there were quite a few places which offered 8 weeks scans privately x


----------



## bluestars

I think I will get one on the nhs at around 9-10 weeks. Or so my midwife said anyway and the doc. So hopefully!! Need to get home and get the bloods done. Lol xxx


----------



## bluestars

I dont feel like its going fast its dragging!!! Haha xxx


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks ladies :) I'm sad to find myself here but nice to have lovely people to chat too. 
I had my mc on 18th Feb and dtd on 1st and 3rd. Have had symptoms of ovulating what do you think my chances are? 
Glad to see so many of you are expecting, congratulations xx


----------



## gemgem77

Do you not get an early scan once you've had a mc?


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Oh that's great of them! When do you get your bloods done? Soon as you go back?.

Gem - Sorry about your loss :hugs: - I do know women who've got pregnant without an AF between. I got pregnant after the first AF (the first AF was really weird for me to be honest, so i'm sort of glad I got it out of the way before bfp). The saying goes - All bets are off after MC. And it's generally true, anything can happen! RE: early scan after previous mc - nope, not generally - a kind midwife or doctor might be willing to put you forward but they don't normally do it unless you've had more than one.


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks linnypops. That sucks I assumed I would get one. No way I could wait until 12 weeks now :/
Wow so you got pregnant straight away and now your 21 weeks :) do you know what your having? Is it your first?


----------



## teacup

Hi Blue! I'm okay thank you, no major symptoms to report - just slightly tender boobs when I prod them, and I had heartburn randomly in the middle of the night and the next morning. My tests are still getting darker so am trying to stay positive! Yay for your morning sickness! :thumbup: I hope it's not too mean to you though and you manage to keep most food down! xxx

Gem - Really sorry to hear you have suffered a loss. Sadly you don't get any early scans, I have had two miscarriages in a row and my doc refused a scan to me with my third pregnancy (lets hope this one sticks!). We had a miscarriage in September, and then concieved in November, and had a miscarriage in December, and then concieved in February! So we are lucky that it seems to take us the cycle after the first proper period to concieve again. I have heard you are more fertile in the few months after a miscarriage! Doctors only recommend you wait to have a proper period afterwards, but this is just for dating purposes. I hope you have your rainbow baby soon. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Gem - Yes it was a surprise to me as I swore blind I wasn't pregnant through the tww - Yes this is my first! I got a scan early because of pain on one side and then a bit later due to spotting, but I just called my local EPU directly each time and they got me in no problem.....Next time you're pregnant - if you have an EPU near you that allows self-referral then you can try calling them and explaining your fears, they are sometimes nice enough to get women in for reassurance early on. Else it's just private early scans really - I found my doctor to be quite unsympathetic but nurses to be great.


Tea - Heartburn! My only major symptom in the first trimester (aside from boobs + tiredness) - oh god, it is awful though. Get some zantac if you can and reserve it for the terrible points. x


----------



## bluestars

Linny- as soon as I'm back I get bloods done!!! And I will get a scan around 9 weeks which is an early scan. Nervous about it though !! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - It is nerve wracking I know, but all your signs are great! It'll be just fine XX


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad to hear you told work! Now other people can start to get excited for you as well :) That mini panic is normal I think. Hope you're feeling a little better these days!

Molly, so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: It is a very hard thing to go through and all of us here can relate to that. I was told that we should wait for my first AF after m/c before trying again - so perhaps that's what your doctor meant by the 6 weeks. Sometimes it can take a little longer for AF to arrive.

Gem, so sorry to hear of your loss as well :hugs: We kind of waited until after my first AF and then got pregnant in the first normal cycle.

Blue, I hope the morning sickness doesn't get you too badly! I hope you're celebrating 6 weeks!! Hopefully they'll give you a scan around 9 - 10 weeks :) It'll probably feel like it's dragging for quite a while, then it will feel like it's going too fast, haha... at least that was my experience. It felt like it was dragging until about 25 - 30 weeks, and now it feels like time is flying.

As for me, I am starting to feel uncomfortable now but I suppose that is to be expected. Insomnia is back too... seems like I'm awake between about 1 - 3 am every night so trying to go to bed a little earlier to compensate which seems to have helped. I can't believe baby will be here so soon! We did some of the last shopping over the weekend so I'm feeling a little more prepared now.


----------



## bluestars

I really hope so linny. 

Linds - its soo exciting that your soo close !! Its rubbish that your so uncomfortable and not sleeping but hopefully it will all be over soona nd you will be holding your bundle in your arms !!! Do you have names picked ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - 6 weeks already! Your pregnancy is flying by for me. Lol. I hope the MS doesn't get you down too much, but what a great symptom!

Lindsay - You are getting so close. I hope you can get plenty of rest around the insomnia. It's just preparing you for when baby arrives. :hugs:

Tea - Darkening tests and heartburn are definitely positive things!

Sara - How are you? Is your body giving you signs this month?

I hope all of you are doing well! 

AFM - CD10 today. My CM has had an odd pattern this month, but I guess more EWCM is not a bad thing. :shrug:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, the annoying part is that I'm not uncomfortable when I'm awake, I'm just awake, lol. Oh well, as Crys said, I suppose it's preparation for when baby arrives.

Crys, I would agree, more EWCM is definitely not a bad thing :) Yeah, after this week I should have less on my plate at work which will really help with getting a bit of extra sleep.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

I took a break from the thread. Just needed to focus and get my mental straight. But I took some test this morning and please tell me if you see anything.
 



Attached Files:







Test4 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 7









Test8 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7









Test7 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 8









Test5 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 8









Test2 3 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brighteyez73

Here's the other one in regular color this was taken yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







Test9 03 04 14.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## teacup

bright - I can see a slight line in the tweaked ones! Are you only 5dpo? Good luck I hope this is your bfp! xx

Lindsay - How exciting that it's not long until you'll be holding your baby! :happydance: I hope you manage to get some decent sleep soon. xx


----------



## teacup

I can see a slight line in that last one you posted too! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Sorry to hear about the insomnia return. It's annoying isn't it? I had a bout of it recently too - I will say that audio books are once again my best freind in the midnight hours! Hope yours buggers off agian before your LO arrives - Seems a bit unfair to lose sleep both before and after! x

Cryss - More EWCM sounds good! I took evening primrose before ov when I got this bfp and I was like a snail (tmi) :haha:

Bright - your second photo I might see a hint of something but i'm bad at squinters. It is super super early though isn't it? x


----------



## crysshae

:rofl: Linny! 

Bright - I see a line on the cheapie, but not the FRER. 5 dpo is very early. I hope it turns into your for certain sticky BFP!


----------



## bluestars

Haha thanks crys. Feels like ive known forever ! More EWCM is great! Have my fingers crossed for you this month ! 

Bright im rubbishbi cant really see anything sorry honey but its still really early !! 

Lindsay crys is right this is baby getting you used to his sleeping pattern for when hes here lol xxx


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies! Im glad to read that eveeryone is doing well aside the heartburn, insomnia and tender boobs ;)

We are going to try the SMEP method this month. We are starting thursday so Im pretty stoked about it, even if nothing happens Im glad that my attitude is not so crappy like the first time we went through the MC. I actually feel positive, so that's a good start. 
I am also extremely excited about getting my tests results back to get some answers !!!! end of march... but Im going to call the doctors office just in case the results came back.. you never know!

Anyways, Im off to have lunch, Im starving! hugz to all

also @ brighteyes: I can't see anything, Im also at work so I can't zoom in on the pics.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## slg76

sorry bright, I don't see anything. Just a shadow on the wal mart test. 

I find that chewing peppermint gum helps with nausea. I eventually had to go on Rx meds for my heartburn during pregnancy. I was doubled over with chest pain. But, my heartburn was also exacerbated by the chemotherapy.

Sorry, no time for a proper post but my dd is requesting oatmeal :)

No ovulation signs yet for me but I'm only CD6. My OPKs are negative now which has been a good sign for me in the past that I will O this month. Keeping fingers crossed and carrying on.


----------



## bluestars

Sab- glad you have a more positive attitude this month. That might be all you need. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Sara-fingers crossed for you too! Lol must go attend your dear daught!! :haha: will you get more tests to see if you O this month? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - yay for MS! Contrary to Sara, I found that peppermint gum always made me feel more sick. Lemon candies, lemonade and lemon slices really helped me though. 

Lindsay - sorry your insomnia has returned! Mine is off and on now instead of every night which is nice...but fri night I was awake from 2 am to 6 am! So annoying. I hope that gets a bit better for you. Do you have some comfy extra pillows to sleep with? I am already super uncomfortable at night so scared to see how uncomfortable I'll be later on! I am so glad your workload will be reduced next week. Good luck in these last few weeks! 

Sara - still so early yet! I'm sure you'll O fairly soon! 

Linny - Any new symptoms? 

AFM - my nausea is still coming and going. I have days where I think I'm cured and then suddenly I have a day where I'm nauseous all day again (like today). Oh well. At least it's letting up a bit. 

I am starting to feel more fluttery/twitchy movements (at least I hope they're movements) so now I'm obsessed with just sitting really still on the couch and waiting for them. :) 

My uterus feels achey with any pressure on it now so I am officially wearing maternity jeans for the long haul now! 

I am still sick with my cold, but not bad. I got my mole removed yesterday and that went well. 

Bright - I can't see anything but I am on my phone.


----------



## bluestars

Wooow for mat pants lit!! And thanks for the tips!!! Glad the sickness is going too. Long may it continue! !! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Slg - fingers crossed for a good O this month. Sounds like things are pretty well back on track!

Lit - ah sorry the sickness and insomnia are still hanging about a bit, I think us ladies up at 2am need to start some hobby you can do in the dark.... That sounds rude on second reading ! :haha:

Re:symptoms well trying not to say too much else I'll moan endlessly. But basically back ache. Really bad. I also had a lot of stomach cramping last week which upset me but after THREE DAYS! Ended in a bowel movement. Jeezo. Had a mw appt yesterday and got a bit upset that she measured me at 21 weeks when I'm 23 according to ultrasound. She assured me it wasn't precise and so has dr google, but y'all know how it is! So yah. I'm being a moaning Minnie. Still, plus side is I can feel her wriggling about much more obviously and in my insomniac moments it's nice to have a but of quality 'us' time :haha: x


----------



## bluestars

Linny sounds like you are having a hell of a week! Glad the stomach pains turned into a bowel movement! Big hugs to you! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - :haha: You're funny... But you're right...the time awake would be a lot better if it was spent doing something useful. I never get a book out to read or anything because I'm always convinced I'll fall asleep before I know it, but it never happens so I probably should just get up and do something. 

So sorry your back ache is just getting worse! Have you gone for physio or a massage yet? Maybe sitting on an exercise ball like Aleeah does would help? I love hearing about symptoms because I usually discover that we have many in common which makes me feel less alone! 

Sorry about your tummy pains but glad they're better now. Also wonderful about feeling more movements now and having that to entertain you at night! :haha: 

Try not to obsess over your measurements! I have read it is totally normal to be off by +/-2! 

Blue - I am still so excited you're pregnant. You sound so perky! I am glad you and teacup get to be bump buddies. :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, we've got a short list of names, but are going to wait and see what he looks like before we pick one :) Have you thought of names yet?

Bright, I can't see anything on those tests... but are you only 5dpo? It's probably too early. Give it a few more days and you should have a better indication :)

Linny, sorry to hear you're suffering from insomnia too! I have also decided just to read when I'm awake, it seems to help me get back to sleep faster because I'm not thinking about falling back asleep. Don't worry about measuring small, there's huge variation in those measurements. I've measured small the whole time (and everyone tells me I look very small for how far along I am) and baby is growing right along the 50th percentile.

Sab, glad to hear you're feeling more positive :) I hope the SMEP works for you this month!!

Sara, here's to hoping you ovulate on your own again this month and it turns into a nice, sticky, bfp!!

LL, that sounds like movement to me :) Hopefully your nausea will soon be a thing of the past! Hooray for maternity pants!! They're comfortable aren't they? I have days where I think I'm going to be sad to have to go back to regular pants, lol. 

AFM, baby was thoroughly checked out today (NST, amniotic fluid levels and doppler then a visit with the OB) and is doing great. He's still head down and apparently right on top of my cervix. Had my group B strep swab as well, and OB brought up induction again. As of now the plan is to "play it by ear" and see how baby and I continue to do. If all is well, I would prefer to wait so fingers crossed that everything continues to go well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I'm so glad that such a thorough examination of your baby has shown that all is well! It is getting sooo close now! Really, he could come any time! I am glad your dr is still 'playing it by ear' in regards to induction. Has your blood pressure ever been high again since that one incident? 

Please tell me you'll post another baby bump pic before you pop! I just love the 30+ week bumps! 

Mat pants are very comfortable. I will probably still wear mine on particularly bloated days. ;)

So exciting that you have a little baby name short list! I can't WAIT for your birth announcement!


----------



## slg76

I agree about the maternity pants. I was sad to have to give them up!

Lindsay, I'm so glad that your scan went well. I was completely fascinated by my 20 week scan. Amazing what they can see in there. I had a great tech who explained everything she was looking for and pointed everything out on the screen. 

AFM: just hoping I O this weekend


----------



## Linnypops

Sabster - Glad to hear you're feeling more positive, no matter what's happening that can only make things better.x

LL - Yeah, I tend to wait for about half an hour before taking action like fiddling about with my phone to get the audio book running, or checking emails under the bed covers :haha: I find that after about an hour of lying awake I fall asleep easier if my mind is occupied. RE: the back - just waiting to get a slot for physio and will be starting yoga classes next week. Meanwhile it's a DIY back support pillow and a lot of stretching. It gets worse by the day however (It's sitting which causes it, and my chair + desk in work is not ideal). Last night was really agnoising so am trying a different chair today. How's your hubby doing in his recovery? x


Lindsay - Yeah, worrying about falling sleep is the fastest way to be awake for several more hours :haha: I'm so relieved to hear you had the same thing with measuring smaller but baby still being fine. Of course in my mind when she told me 21 I started to imagine the worst but I did a bit of searching about and it seems like fundal height is just a rough estimate. The top of my uterus has been sitting in this exact position for about 4-5 weeks. So, if she'd measured me every week i'd have been ahead, then bang on, then behind. I also remember that initially I couldn't feel it anywhere and then it was siddenly just under my belly button, so it seems like it's not the standard 1cm per week they claim it to be. Wow, youre so close. Glad to hear everything was good today and baby's in the right place :) Hope they don't push you into something you don't want to do. How's your hubs doing?

Maternity pants rule. I convinced a non-pregnant woman in the office to get herself some. :haha: X


----------



## bluestars

I have been so rubbish at replying properly. Sorry guys MS is brutal in the morning and while travelling! ! And travelling is all I have been doing. Literally just got off the bus too early because I thought I was going to hurl! ! Now on the train to see if this is any better! !

I wish I was at the mat pants stage and past this sicky stage. Lol.

Linny I wouldn't worry too much about baby being a bit smaller is hard to get accurate readings when they stay to curl up. 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope you find some relief for your back soon.

Blue - I'm sorry morning sickness is so bad for you right now. Do you have any time of day your feel better?

Lindsay - Yay for a wonderful scan. So glad everything is right on track. 

LL - I hope that nasty cold leaves you completely soon. 

Aleeah - Hope you're doing well. 

Everyone trying - GOOD LUCK AND STICKY BABY DUST!

AFM - My cycle just keeps getting stranger this month. It has me beginning to wonder if I O'd yesterday.... :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Crys looks like you might have. Yeah ms gets better in the afternoon usually unless im travelling which I have been today. So its now just went and now tiredness has kicked in and no doubt it will be back soon haha. I really am not complaining. I knew this came with pregnancy. Its just not a nice feeling when its here. And the the constant fear that im going hurl over someone on a bus or train haha! Xxxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I was wondering that yesterday - but then saw you were CD10 so assumed not? I guess only the next few days will tell! Have you 'covered all your bases'? ;)

Blue - Nice to see you've got a good attitude towards it! Feeling ill sucks but it's all worth it :) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - good for you! My BFF has never been pregnant and wears mat jeans all the time for comfort! :haha: nothing wrong with that! 

That is weird about your FH not changing for 4 weeks but clearly it's not always super accurate and maybe your baby is growing in big spurts and then slowing for a bit. 

Oh, and my hubby is pretty much completely recovered now. He's doing great. 

Blue - traveling on the train would be TOUGH with MS! I have a hard enough time with motion sickness without pregnancy! I am glad ou get some relief in the afternoons sometimes. 

Crys - I hope your chart gets clearer soon. 

Sara- I do hope you O this weekend as well! 

AFM - my nausea got severe enough this morning that I threw up at work. Ick! Baby must be having a growth spurt this week... What a mischief!


----------



## crysshae

Yeah...bases are covered if that's the case.


----------



## bluestars

Woow crys haha ! Might be a long month of bdinh for you! Did you get any O pain? Xxx


----------



## alternatedi

teacup said:


> Alternatedi - I hope AF shows for you soon! What cycle day are you?

Hey teacup,

So tomorrow will be 5 weeks since my miscarriage. I'm on day 34 today and still no AF, although my face has never been more pimply in my adult life.

Today I have some back pain, so hoping this means she's on her way!


----------



## slg76

O totally snuck up on me this month. Day 7 and my OPK went pos and back to neg in less than 12 hours. Wackadoo :wacko: luckily I figured out that something weird was going on and we snuck in a bd today. I felt plain awful for 3 days: moody, anxious, queasy. I o'd and immediately felt better. Odd month. 

Alternatedi, hope AF is on her way. I feel your pain. I have weird cycle issues anyway but my mc cycle was 111 days!! 

Lit, so glad hubby is on the mend :)

Emma, so sorry you are feeling so ill. It is a terrible feeling. I'm remembering what pregnancy feels like since my hormones are playing some mean trick and I've been queasy for 4 days. I'm betting mine isn't nearly as bad as yours though. Hang in there. It should get better before too long :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Thank Sara. Its not so bad yet this morning hoping to get some food down the hatch before it gets bad! I dont mind as long as it means the hormones are rising then im ok with that. 

You really are having an odd month! Either that or your body likes an early O lol glad you feel better today too! Xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies hope you are all doing well :)

sara maybe you're new post-mc cycle is a short one? I have a short one I always o around cd 7 - 9.. it's great for ttc... not so great after hahaha glad you got a bd in ;)


----------



## bluestars

Aww how are you Kim? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

LL - Sorry your nausea was so bad. Hope you're feeling better. 

Blue - Hope you got something to eat before yours started. 

Sara - Glad you realized something was up and got it covered. 

Lol Kim. How are you?

AFM - Temp went back down today, so no O. Guess it's just my CM that is confused. Should be a fun guessing game....NOT! :dohh:


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi kim


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning laides,

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies! you're so sweet.. I follow along with all of you and read every day :) I just don't always feel like I belong :( but I'm so happy for all of you wonderful ladies and I love to see how you're getting on.

AFM well I'm just waiting, I've started taking Red Raspberry Leaf Tea capsules... seems like there's not much I can do to make my uterus wall thicken/heal other than wait and pray... but this seems to help strengthen and tone the uterus so I'm doing what I can. I've also started to try and lose some weight, I'm a big pregnant person, so I figure if I get the okay in a few months then the smaller I start off the better. I gained 100lbs with my first!! then lost 120 lbs then gained 65 with my second!! I still have about 10 -15 to lose from my last pregnancy :)

Emma I hope your sickness stays enough to reassure you but not so much that you're miserable all the time.. I feel your pain.. I too had bad ms with both of mine... it's actually why I gained so much the first time, all I could eat was pizza, pasta and cereal.. no fruits... no veggies... no meat... only carbs... sigh...

Sara, Crys, bright I hope this is your month!!! fingers crossed..

For all of you pregnant ladies, love and enjoy every minute... :)

Take care. 

Kim


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Gah, annoying temperatures. Well, at least you're not having a dragged out TWW, and keeps it exciting (maybe? :)) x

Kim - Hey! So nice to see you. I've heard good things about the Raspberry leaf but never tried it. I used to read this website when I was TTC and it's got a section for uterine health on there, it mentions that tea too - might have some other inspiration? https://natural-fertility-info.com/uterine-health-for-fertility.html

Hey other ladies! Hope you're all well x

Afm - The back pain has eased today - i've done nothing different. Odd, but i'll take it! Swimming tonight so hopefully that'll help even more. x


----------



## bluestars

Kim your our friend! You are welcome here! We stikl want to support you in your journey no matter where it takes you! Im not the slimmest either Kim! Haha. Although I cant blame that on the pregnancy because I actually lost 4 stone (which was really bad) while I was pregnant so I cam only blame myself. Ms was to bad today. Lol not much travelling and lots of fresh air though. Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alternatedi - I hope AF shows up for you soon. It's so hard to predict after an m/c.

Sara - I'm glad you nabbed a BD session while you still had a chance! It's too bad your OPKs were so confusing but at least now you know you've Oed! 

Crys - Thanks. Ahh...sorry your chart/cycle is confusing you. I always seemed to feel confused right up until I Oed...usually right on schedule...and then I'd breathe a sigh of relief. I'm sure it will become clear when your real, true O occurs! 

Bright - Hey! How are you doing this cycle?

Kim - So great to hear from you! You definitely always belong here! It sounds like you're doing everything in your power to ensure you get back to full fertility and health! I hope that raspberry leaf stuff helps you. Good idea to lose some weight before you get pregnant again! I'm sure it'd be a relief just to get back to your pre-pregnancy weight from last time.

Linny - Yay, swimming! I am so impressed with your resolve on that! I have done two pathetic "workouts" on my living room floor since becoming pregnant. I hope your back keeps feeling better.


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Alternatedi - I hope AF shows up for you soon. It's so hard to predict after an m/c.
> 
> Sara - I'm glad you nabbed a BD session while you still had a chance! It's too bad your OPKs were so confusing but at least now you know you've Oed!
> 
> Crys - Thanks. Ahh...sorry your chart/cycle is confusing you. I always seemed to feel confused right up until I Oed...usually right on schedule...and then I'd breathe a sigh of relief. I'm sure it will become clear when your real, true O occurs!
> 
> Bright - Hey! How are you doing this cycle?
> 
> Kim - So great to hear from you! You definitely always belong here! It sounds like you're doing everything in your power to ensure you get back to full fertility and health! I hope that raspberry leaf stuff helps you. Good idea to lose some weight before you get pregnant again! I'm sure it'd be a relief just to get back to your pre-pregnancy weight from last time.
> 
> Linny - Yay, swimming! I am so impressed with your resolve on that! I have done two pathetic "workouts" on my living room floor since becoming pregnant. I hope your back keeps feeling better.

LL - I am hanging! Trying not to worry too much.........just trying to relax and take it one day at a time. How are you doing?


----------



## crysshae

Kim - We are here to support you wherever you are in your journey. Please don't ever feel like you don't belong. 

Bright - How are today? Any more testing? Implantation dip today?

Linny - Glad your back is giving you some rest today. Enjoy swimming.

AFM - Well TMI, but since I was still confused about CM and only showing a very teeny tiny amount, I decided to check internally to see if I could find some answers. Found quite a bit of EWCM, so my body is just saving it all apparently. Lol. Makes me feel better about it at least.


----------



## brighteyez73

crysshae said:


> Kim - We are here to support you wherever you are in your journey. Please don't ever feel like you don't belong.
> 
> Bright - How are today? Any more testing? Implantation dip today?
> 
> Linny - Glad your back is giving you some rest today. Enjoy swimming.
> 
> AFM - Well TMI, but since I was still confused about CM and only showing a very teeny tiny amount, I decided to check internally to see if I could find some answers. Found quite a bit of EWCM, so my body is just saving it all apparently. Lol. Makes me feel better about it at least.

Crys - I am hanging. DH said no more testing until the 15th. He has taken all the test from me. I am tempted to go and buy some new ones. He believes testing before test date jenks it. So I am being good and waiting for the 15th. I am hoping it was an implantation dip. FX How are you doing?


----------



## crysshae

Lol. I took them away from myself, and better for it last month I must say. Feeling better now that I feel I have more information as I near O.


----------



## brighteyez73

crysshae said:


> Lol. I took them away from myself, and better for it last month I must say. Feeling better now that I feel I have more information as I near O.

Crys - Yeah I told him that I will just chill out until then. Great I am glad you are getting the hang of it.


----------



## teacup

Sara - Good you got a positive opk and managed to get some BDing done! I hope this is your cycle! xx

Kim - Glad to hear from you, hope you're doing okay. I've heard good things about rasberry leaf, I hope it helps. xx

Blue - Great to hear your symptoms are still going strong! Ms is a good one, I haven't had it yet. I've only got mildly sore boobs, lower back pain, and bloating. xx

AFM - I had a strange pain that felt slightly like a period cramp a minute a go. :-( Got me worried! My tummy is so bloated my pyjamas have been digging in, so OH suggested I wore his old pyjamas instead! I'm wearing them now, they still feel a little tight but I have pulled them right up under my boobs! Haha! I look funny. :haha:

I have been considering paying for an early scan, it's £95 but we'd also have to pay £20 to get there on the train. We're off to Paris for 5 days from the 20th, and I was thinking about booking a scan for the day before we go which is when I'll be 7 weeks. If something is wrong I would prefer to know before we went away rather than having a nasty surprise while on holiday. OH didn't seem very into the idea of paying for an early scan though. :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Teacup I totally understand about confusion about early scan. I want one as soon as possible! But im terrified at the same time ! Thats all I think about is the result I'm going to get at the scan. My morning sickness isnt so bad today and my boobs arent so sore either which makes me worry somethings wrong. Girl on my fb support group thing has just went for a scan at 7 weeks and there was no heartbeat. Im really scared. I hate this. :( xxx


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear your friend is suffering a mmc. :-( Don't worry Emma, I've been told symptoms come and go, I'm sure everything is fine with your little bean. :hugs: xx

I got scared a minute ago because I got another bad cramp. I think it may have been caused by trapped wind but it was scary! I had to stand up and then kneel on the floor with OH rubbing my back. Was feeling fairly positive before this! :nope: xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I still got AF cramps intermittently through the first tri and still do. It is just your uterus growing and nothing to be worried about. Although I understand. That sounds like a good idea to pay for an early scan but I understand being scared. 

Blue - it is all so scary...but I think the reassurance would do wonders for you. Also, it's normal for MS to be less severe some days! :)


----------



## alternatedi

Hey everyone!

I'm working on catching up with this thread. Congratulations teacup and bluestars on your recent BFPs!

I know it's scary at the early stages (this is what happens when our innocence is stolen, isn't it).

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you!

AFM, I'm having a rough couple days. My coworker just revealed she is pregnant with twins and due on the same day I was due. I'm so happy for her, but it feels like I've been punched in the stomach. The pain is so raw, even a month later.


----------



## bluestars

Wish I never said anything about the ms ! Today is worst than ever! Teacup I get those cramps but when I pass wind or do the loo it relieves it! I get it every morning (apart from yesterday). What time of day did you get it ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thank you alt (I just seen the post). Im so sorry that your having to go see your co worker go through her pregnancy. I know you are happy for her bur I also know the hurt your feeling! Hopefully you will get your little baby rainbow quick! Do you know what cause your MC? Xxxx


Bright your very patient I wouldnt be lol xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for being absent for so long, work is still manic, lots going on. My this thread has grown, I'm so sorry for the length of this post... and I thought it might be a short one when I started out!! :blush::haha:

*Blue* - Fantastic to see your ticker progressing, hoping you're keeping busy whilst away to help the time go by quickly? I found the early days to drag too but after I had the first scan under my belt it's flown by and I'm hoping it slows down soon as still have so much to do!!:wacko:

The MS is a good sign but still not comfortable I can imagine, just hang in there, hopefully it'll pass before you know it :hugs: xxx

*Teacup* - Lack of symptoms in terms of MS is completely normal, I only had it for a week this pregnancy and to be honest most days, even up to now don't feel pregnant at all :friends: 

I can understand you wanting a scan before you go away though, I only had a wedding to go to in the UK when I was pregnant last time and wanted a scan just so I knew I wouldn't worry on the day, going away for 5 days would probably push me to pay for one. But it is such a lot of money, so I can see your husband's point of view too. It's so annoying you can't feel babies earlier on, that would so good for reassurance!:winkwink:xxx

*Crysshae* - YAY for CM!!:wohoo: Keep going with baby dancing!! Going to be stalking your chart daily now, any ovulation symptoms other than cm for you this month? And are you continuing with your cocktail?? xx

*Alt* - I'm sorry you have to see your co worker pregnant and due same day :hugs:. I can't imagine what that would be like, I still sometimes cry for my lost babies now. I feel so selfish for it as I'm so lucky to have this little miracle and doesn't make me love it any less or be any less grateful but I think some grief stays with us for life, regardless. Being pregnant again, though hasn't erased the sadness, it has softened it, I hope you catch again real soon, sending you lots of hugs :hugs: xxxxx

*Bright* - Well done for waiting, it's sometimes more stressful actually testing than not, so maybe hubby is right to say to wait. Your chart is still looking good remaining over the coverline, hopefully this is your month for a sticky bean [-o&lt; xxx

*Kim* - Lovely to hear from you, you belong here, you really do, please don't feel like you don't. :hugs::hugs:

It's nice to have control over certain things whilst TTC or WTT, I threw myself into exercising lots whilst what I thought was waiting to conceive this one (apparently this one was already there though!:blush:) and it helped me so much. Gave me something to focus on and honestly dragged me out of bed early some mornings!!:haha: You always sound so positive and I can imagine your happy little rainbow is literally just a little fluffy white cloud away :friends: xxx

*Linny* - So glad your back pain is easing. I wonder if you have the same issue as me, baby being tranverse? My pain comes and goes too but as the baby is big enough to be felt easily now, I can tell the pain is only there when baby is lying on its back. I'm glad your pain has eased for now and seriously consider the exercise ball, I know it's strange to sit on one at work but I've seen a few pregnant women and even some men use them during the day.:haha:

*Lindsay* - Yay for meeting your little boy soon! :dance: Have you finished work now? I do hope the doctors let you wait it out and have the birth you'd like though. I know I won't be letting my doctors do an induction unless it's really necessary. My midwife assured me that in the UK they're moving away from inducing unless it's necessary, apparently letting women go well over due dates etc these days xx

*Lit* - Yay for telling everyone at work!!:yipee: I'm still struggling with that. I told some more people this week and everyone was in shock that I'll have a baby in 3 months, now wish I'd said something earlier, as I get the impression they think this baby isn't wanted which is why I kept quiet!:growlmad: People who haven't suffered losses just don't get it. Also big yay for maternity pants!!:happydance: I always find I'm pulling mine up but I think that's because I'm buying the wrong size! I thought your size goes up too but apparently not the case...!:wacko:

*Sara* - Love that it looks like you ovulated on your own again, go your body!!:happydance: You're like Superwoman to me!! I'm also impressed you managed to get a bd session in to cover all bases. Hoping you've created a superbaby in there :hugs: xxxx

*Sabster *- We used the SMEP method after my miscarriage in May last year, it worked for us, as we conceived twins without AF in between but did go onto unfortunately lose them but I felt much more in control using the SMEP method, though it was VERY tiring!!:winkwink: 

Getting results helps no end, I felt lost when they wouldn't test but felt so much better the last time, as I knew I'd have answers. Turns out the answer was still we don't know why but that for me was enough :hugs: xxx

*GemGem* - I'm sorry you find yourself here. I joined this thread at the beginning after my third miscarriage. These ladies helped me through so much, from moving on from that one, waiting for ovulation and falling again with twins. To the sadness of losing them too and then this little happy surprise. I don't think I'd have been half as brave as I was without them, lean on us as much as you need to, it really does help.:hugs:

I fell pregnant within what seems like weeks following my D&C end of August last year. We weren't trying and in fact using precautions but things turned out the way they did anyway. And this little kicker had other ideas :blush:, so here I am. It's possible, I was seeing a fertility specialist when we discovered I was already pregnant and she assured me there was no reason to have waited to try, other than dating, which they can get around with an early scan anyway :friends: xxx

*Molly* - I'm so sorry for your loss. It's an awful experience to go through but one that I found bonds us ladies in a unique way. Like I said to Gem, lean on us all you need to, it will help and any advice you need just ask, no doubt one of us would have experienced the same at some point. But remember, you will get there :hugs:, you'll have your beautiful take home baby, I didn't believe it would happen for me, 4 miscarriages and losing 5 babies later but here I am. I still don't fully believe but facts don't lie, I am nearly 27 weeks pregnant. You'll get there too :friends: xxx

*AFM* - Well I've been busy and my little 'cherub' is not helping. Baby is still insisting on lying on it's back, which gives me a really odd shaped bump but thankfully my back and hips are learning to support the baby in this position now, so I'm in a lot less pain (in fact none most days). My fundal measurement was way off last week, at the time baby was head down and I was 3cm over where I should be, so I don't really think it's very accruate. My midwife says the scans are a far better measurement anyway. My scan date has moved from 17th March to 13th March now, so I'll keep you all posted on that.

I had an 'incident' with a bowel movement at 1am the other day. I hadn't gone for days and days again, so drank a decaff tea, half a litre of prune juice, half a litre of apple juice and a litre of water. Then went to bed... well that cocktail worked. My god it felt like it nearly killed me!!:blush: TMI alert!!!!! I stared at the poo that can only be described as the size of a baby in the toilet and thought, hubby will never believe how big it was.:haha: I flushed it away, having said my goodbyes and then watched in horror as the water started rising.... the poo was so big it had blocked the toilet!!!!!!!!!!!:blush::haha:

Hubby came running to the toilet to see what all the water over flowing noise was.... I could have died of embarrassment, whilst he stood about in tears of laughter! That poor man, the things he has had to go through with me... it's a wonder we're still married!! Needless to say, I'm continuing my crazy cocktail daily with less litres, so I don't block anymore toilets up!!!!!:winkwink:

xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Oh my god Aleeah! I am absolutely pissinh myself laughing at your jobby story! Haha!!! Thats hilarious! :haha: 


Ms is brutal today... an di have a rash on my face!!!!!! Anyone else had this ? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Alt - I'm so sorry you're having a rough time right now. It is very hard when you hear someone else has the same due date as our little ones lost.

Blue - I hope the MS gives you some relief today. 

Aleeah - Oh my goodness. Lol! Still on my cocktail. Just waiting. No idea if all my bases will be covered at this point. DH flaked out on me last night with a headache. Thought that was my job. :wacko:


----------



## brighteyez73

bluestars said:


> Thank you alt (I just seen the post). Im so sorry that your having to go see your co worker go through her pregnancy. I know you are happy for her bur I also know the hurt your feeling! Hopefully you will get your little baby rainbow quick! Do you know what cause your MC? Xxxx
> 
> 
> Bright your very patient I wouldnt be lol xxx

Blue - Trust me it is really hard!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Aleeah - thanks, and you're right it is more stressful to test before. I had a dip yesterday so I now have 1 below the coverline. But we will see. Thanks for the encouragement. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - The trapped wind/cramp issue is almost a daily wind up for me. I can't go to the toilet without first having a series of cramps which then result in a minor poo or perhaps a bit of wind. It's ridiculous. Basically as soon as progesterone starts up - say goodbye to normal bowel function. :/ Anyway, cramping isn't a sign that anything's wrong. x

Blue - Oh, never had a rash - is a bit early perhaps for the pregnancy mask? I can't think what that could be. Sorry though - that sounds a bit much! We all like symptoms, but not ones we've never even heard of before :haha: X

alternatedi - Finding out about other pregnancies ranks high in the list of traumatic things to happen following MC. We all feel your pain. :hugs: Just try and keep in mind that your rainbow is right around the corner X

Aleeah - :haha: Oh god the poo thing...it's killing me! <wipes away tears>...Yeah it's odd how the back pain just started and then stopped again as quickly. I'm glad you're out of pain now too. I have an excercise ball and might bring it in if it carries on again. I'm starting to be annoyed with fundal growth tbh - I wish my MW had never even brought it up! There's no way a fundus grows by 1cm bang-on each week. And as your baby shows, position is everything! 27 weeks is 3rd trimester no? if so - woooo! Awesome X

Bright - My partner wrestled them off me too. It is better to wait though - a false negative is far more stressful than a genuine positive later on X

Afm - Back still seems ok, sore but not excruciating. Movements getting stronger...I keep trying to see if my fundus has gone up any more...but apparently you can't feel them grow by 1mm a day no matter how much you rootle about. :haha:


----------



## teacup

Thank you for the advice on the cramping *Emma*, *Lit* and *Linny*, xxx I wasn't completely sure if it was caused by wind or not, but thought it might have been. Today the side I had the cramp felt a little tender. I did another cb digi and it came up 3+ which reassured me a little. I've run out of tests now so can thankfully stop that obsession!

Linny - yay for strong movements! What is a fundus? xx

Emma - Glad your MS is back! Though I hope it eases for you! I feel completely normal today, not even sore boobs! :-( My cramps were yesterday in the evening, about 30 minutes after eating? I had pizza, which always bloats me out, so that may have been the cramp culprit. I seem to remember someone on this thread having a rash on their face but can't remember who. I hope yours clears up soon. xx

Aleeah - Thank you, I'll try again to see if I can get a scan on the nhs - the bad cramps yesterday freaked me out so maybe that will sway them. If not then I'll probably pay for a scan - it would be worth it so I know what's happening. Your toilet story made me laugh! :haha: I hope the flooding wasn't too bad and your hubby managed to unblock the loo! xx

Crys - Are you nearing ovulation now? I hope you catch that egg! xx

I hope everyone is okay, and you all have a lovely weekend! xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - I had a terrible left sided pain around your date and the EPU saw me (because one sided pain can be ectopic) - it wasn't of course - but it was really abd and I thought there was no way that could be normal....but it was :shrug: Who knows, the body is mysterious. Also, the fundus is the top of the uterus. At about 24 weeks they start measuring it at your appts - if they are more than 3cm out (I think??) They send you for growth scan to check babys size. Anyway, I think it's just another way in which a PAL woman can obsess :haha: X


----------



## slg76

Aleeah :rofl: I gave birth to some poo babies during pregnancy and chemo. Not fun! Bet you are feeling much better now though.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Sorry your MS is so bad today. At least it's a good sign! I know that as miserable as it was, every time I threw up I couldn't stop smiling afterwards. It felt so good to be having a 'normal' pregnancy. I hope you don't get hyperemesis this time though.

Aleeah - Yes, they say you're supposed to just buy your pre-pregnancy size (although people who gain 30+ lbs will usually tell you they end up going up a size or two by the end. I bought my normal size (actually a size smaller because my normal size was too loose on me) and already my hips have grown so they are somewhat snug! I'm sure they'll fit for a while but I'm guessing I'll have to go up a size by the time I'm 7 months pregnant. 

I'm sorry people have assumed you told people late because your baby wasn't wanted. What an awful assumption. It's true that people really can't understand though, unless they've been through it...and even then. When a girl at our church didn't tell anyone til 17 weeks I felt really confused why she wasn't telling people (especially because her bump was really obvious at 13 weeks) but I did wonder if perhaps she'd had a miscarriage before (I would never have thought of that if I hadn't gone through one), and sure enough she had. 

That is so weird about your baby's strange positioning! I hope s/he moves into the proper position in good time before birth! I can't believe how far along you are already! Bump pic soon? Do you get tested for gestational diabetes soon?

Linny - Yay for stronger movements and a not excruciating back! Sorry your fundal height is still bothering you. You may find that one day it will suddenly grow a whole cm...like mine did last week from Friday to Saturday! One minute it was halfway up to my belly button, and then the next minute it was just just a finger's width below my belly button! So be patient and I'm sure your FH will increase soon. :) 

Teacup - Yay for a 3+! That's better than I ever got this pregnancy! It sounds like things are going very well and I can't wait til you're further along and can enjoy pregnancy more. 

Sara - How is the TWW?

Crys - How is the pre-O wait? 

Lindsay - How is your hubby recovering? Are you still feeling quite strained and tired out with all the extra work you're doing? I sure hope he is back on his feet (literally!) before the baby comes. :hugs:

Any exciting weekend plans, everyone?

My hubby just started a new job (he landed a really terrible-paying part-time job to help pay the bills as he continues his search for a 'career' job we can actually live off of) and is working odd hours so I am along for the evening! Bleh. I think I'll settle in front of Netflix and have a lazy evening (...as if that's different from any other night :haha:)!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone! It took 5 weeks, but AF showed up this evening! I cried happy tears and immediately called my husband...now I'm eating chocolate!!

Never been so happy to start my period!!!! :D


----------



## Literati_Love

Alternatedi- yay, that's great! It's always such a relief when AF finally arrived after a m/c. Enjoy your chocolate and good luck this cycle!


----------



## slg76

Hooray alternatedi! It does feel strange to celebrate AF doesn't it? Glad you are back on track.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, glad to hear your hubby found a job - hopefully it'll just be short term and he'll find more of a career job soon! Yep, time sure is flying! One of my client's parents told me today that she thinks my baby is coming next week, lol... I hope not! We're not ready yet! I will post another bump pic soon :) My blood pressure has been high in the past (pre-pregnancy) and has crept up a little in recent weeks, although is very well controlled with medication now so that's why they're keeping such a close eye on things. 

Sara, I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves maternity pants, lol. Yes, scans are amazing aren't they? They can see so much detail! We also got quite lucky with our 20 week scan and the tech was explaining everything as she went along. 

Blue, sorry to hear the ms is getting to you, I really hope you won't end up with hyperemesis again! At least it's a good sign that your hormones are rising though :) I have had a rash on my face too.... seems to be gone now though.

Kim, it's nice to hear from you :) I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea too... I've heard the same things and a few people suggested I start drinking it in third tri to help strengthen and tone the uterus. I think it actually tastes quite nice.

Linny, glad to hear your back pain has eased up a bit! Hopefully the swimming helps even more!

Crys, sounds like ovulation is coming soon! Hopefully you can catch the egg and fingers crossed it's a lucky month for you :)

Teacup, I see your dilemma about the early scan. I wouldn't worry about the cramps, I too had cramps all through first tri, I think it's quite normal (although scary!)

Alternate, sorry to hear about your co-workers announcement. The same thing happened to me after my m/c - she was due the same day as I would have been too. I was really happy for her, but found it very hard to be around her and hear about her pregnancy progressing, etc. I hope your rainbow will come along very soon! On the positive side, that's great that AF showed up!!

Aleeah, I had a good laugh about your toilet story, lol :haha: Fortunately for me that has been one thing I've managed to avoid during pregnancy - I'm missing a whole bunch of my small and large intestine so constipation is pretty much never an issue for me. Apparently swimming and cat/cow stretch are good for helping to position baby :) I've got 2 more weeks of work officially - although by the end of next week all of my clients will be transferred over to other therapists and it will just be administrative tasks, etc for the last week. It's getting very real now. I'm feeling much the same way about induction - if it's necessary, I will do it, but if everything is fine, I would like to wait for baby to be ready. 

AFM, I'm very glad it's friday :) It was a really busy week and I'm tired, but next week will be better (and the week after that, even better!). Hubby is slowly improving and getting better and hopping around the house to do some things, lol. The non-stress tests have become less stressful now that I've come to an agreement with the nurse that she won't grill me about the symptoms of pre-eclampsia, but instead will chat about happy things - I know what to look out for and will certainly let her know if anything is amiss. Seems to be working because I even had a normal blood pressure reading at the hospital today (it's always a little high when I'm there). Baby is doing great and was estimated at 5.5 lbs today at the growth scan (which I had no idea I was having until I got there for my other appointment, lol). The plan for this weekend is to start washing the baby clothes :)


----------



## slg76

Lindsay, am I right that rrlt can cause contractions? Maybe something to double check. So happy to hear that your pregnancy is going so well :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies. Did any of you have bad morning sickness? If so when did it last to? Did anything help ? Struggling to eat food again. Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh emma.. sorry you're so sick.. I never actually vomited, but was very very nauseaus... couldn't eat anything!! I took the meds, which I didn't think worked until i stopped them and realized that they really did help, the ms didn't go away but the meds definately took the edge off. For me the only thing I could eat was carbs, carbs and more carbs.... i hope you find your food that works for you. I also found smoothies, were really good for me, or milkshakes, they would fill me up and then once that had set in, I could usually get something else into me...

good luck!! 

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Kim. I hope I find something that goes down OK xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I just are whatever didn't make me want to puke. I mostly lived on potato chips and fruit for the first couple months. The key was eating constantly to keep it from getting worse. Lemonade and lemon hard candies also helped me. I'm 18 weeks and still puking intermittently but it got a lot better after about 14 weeks. Hang in there!


----------



## bluestars

Lol oh gee lit ! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Today is my would-have-been due date. I am feeling surprisingly unreflective and not sad at all. I think things would be different if I still wasn't pregnant, but being pregnant now makes me feel very blessed and like I am exactly where I need to be right now. It's weird, but I actually find it hard to imagine being full-term right now! Having this August baby feels just right. Of course, it's been a long road to get to this point and I'll still always remember the little one I never got to meet. 

We miss you, baby Joy! <3


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies, AF is due Thursday. My 1st cycle after a very early MC last month (around 4-5 weeks). I never had the 1st doctor's appt other than a blood test to confirm I wasn't pregnant. 

I got a +opk, so I'm feeling "regular". Hoping for no AF, only if it replaces itself with a a BFP!


----------



## bluestars

Lit - its always a day full of thoughts and what ifs. Im glad you feel like your where your supposed to be ! 

Welcome cutieq sorry for your loss! Lets hope this mo th brings a bfp for you xx


----------



## crysshae

LL- I'm glad your would've been due date was not hard on you and glad you can see how blessed you are.

Blue - How are you feeling?

Tea - You too?

Cutie - I'm so sorry for your loss. Although it has been quiet here this week, this is a wonderful group of supportive ladies who all know exactly what you are going through. I hope you get your BFP this month!

AFM - My chart is still confusing me. Pretty sure I O'd on CD13 with a huge temp rise, but now it has dropped the last 2 days... :shrug:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Ladies!

LL - Good to hear that you're feeling in a good place about your would-have-been due date. I can totally understand what you mean about being pregnant again making it easier. Also - all forms of lemon based foods are amazing! I live for limoncello flavoured yoghurt.

Cryss - hmm, that is a bit baffling. There's still possibility for a coverline even with the lower ones I reckon...Do you not opk?

Afm - Back pain still not around. Yay! Had worrying moment on Saturday night as woke up at 4am (as per usual) and had what I *thought* was a contraction. It was a pain that went all round my bump and seemed to force down. So so painful. I got up and ran to the bathroom...I had about 5 more - a minute apart. I thought seriously for a minute it might be preterm labour, although I noticed the bump wasn't tightening. Anyway....the end of it? A poo. Bloody hell, i've had cramps because of it before but this was ridiculous. I'm just glad i didn't go to the hospital, having midwives standing round as I endlessly pass wind and then have a bowel movement. X


----------



## bluestars

Hey girlies. 

Crys your chart looks confusing to me too... I just dont know what to make of it. 

Linny- that must have been scary! Glad it turned into a huge poo! You will feel a bit of relief from that !!

Tea how are you? 

How are all the rest of you ladies ? Any news or updates? 

Afm-id say today was a "good day" I spewed at 7 this morning. But apart from that I have just been feeling really sick. But managed to eat a breakfast (toast and banana) lunch (cup of soup) and dinner. (Tiny portion of homemade curry) so im chuffed with that. Im struggling to drink water but managing irn bru...and sunny D!! Both of which I havrnt had since I was a teeny basher !! Yesterday was horrendous and the day before! Home tomorrow and I cannot wait !!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Sorry your chart is so confusing! Maybe there are other factors making your temp seem low. 

Linny - Yay for no back pain lately. And that is hilarious but also scary about your cramping. I'm glad it was nothing more serious! 

Blue - Sorry you're feeling so sick but glad it wasn't *as* horrendoues today! 

AFM - Baby has been quite active today. Lots of little flutters and tappy feelings which I am enjoying very much. I still can't wait for it to become more definitive. 

I am getting excited to start seeing birth announcements on this thread! Could be less than a month before Lindsay's little one is born!


----------



## bluestars

I cant wait for them too! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

I know! the first birth announcement will be great! If we could all drink champagne, i'm sure we would :haha:.

LL - :hugs: congrats on feeling your little nipper wriggling about. It's so comforting isn't it? X


----------



## bluestars

Haha the closest to champagne I'll get is soda water haha I can kid on its the sparkly stuff ! 

Teacup how are you honey? 

I'm 7 weeks today. Look how cute my ticker is getting!!! I am currently at the airport waiting to board my flight home and its a lovely day today! Xxxx


----------



## Linnypops

Yay 7 weeks!!! X


----------



## teacup

Hello Everyone! Everything is okay with me. I phoned the Early Pregnancy Unit today and told them I'd had cramps on the left, and they have booked me a scan for early tomorrow morning. She said it's not likely anything to worry about but they'd like to check me over just in case. So hopefully I'll see our little seedling! I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow. 

Emma - Yay for 7 weeks! Yes your ticker is looking very cute! I've been holding off using that ticker until my LO looks less like an ear and more like a baby. Yours is def looking like a baby now. :happydance: According to my LMP I am 6 weeks + 3 days, but according to ovlation it's more like 6 weeks tomorrow. I'm worried it's probably too early for me to see a heart beat in the scan tomorrow. I hope they'll book me a follow up scan if the heartbeat isn't there yet. xx

Lit - How exciting you can feel baby moving about! I can't wait until that moment, it must be so exciting and reassuring. :happydance: xx

Linny - Glad your contractions ended up being a poo! :haha: Your story made me giggle at the end. I hope your back pain eases soon. xx

Crys - Did you get lots of BD'ing done? :winkwink: I'm not much of an expert on charts, I hope you caught the egg. :thumbup: Did you get any ovulation signs at all? xx

Cutieq - That is a great sign that you got a positive opk, glad your cycles sorted themselves out quickly! Good luck for this cycle! xx

I hope everyone else is good and had great weekends! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Yay for 7 weeks! I'm glad your MS wasn't as bad yesterday. I hope the flight is easy on you. 

Tea - Glad they got you in for a scan. I hope it's very reassuring for you. It's my understanding 6 weeks is right on the cusp of where you might see the heartbeat already. 

We didn't get as much BDing in as I tried. DH flaked out on me at the end (tired from work), but now, the last 2 days, he's been ready and willing. :growlmad:

LL - Awww! Those little movements are so wonderful!

Linny - I bet that was scary at first. Glad it turned out well in the end. Lol. 

AFM - FF makes no sense sometimes. It says make sure you put in all your info, especially your CM. If you forget to enter CM, then during your entire LP, it tells you "We could only decide your O date by temps. You really should enter CM info for a more accurate analysis." I enter all my CM this month, and it wants to only use my temps to pick O date. I played with it and found if I entered 2 more high temps after today, it picks CD 16. If I just changed one of my low temps by a tenth of a degree, it picked CD13 for my O date. Also, if I change the tuner to Research (which has the most advanced info - just not stable because it changes as they find things), it chooses CD13. I know my temp was way lower than usual, but why isn't the advanced tuner using everything to make the decision like it is supposed to do? Even with those low temps, I can still see the pattern... :shrug: So I entered the date myself.


----------



## crysshae

Okay...Now FF is just being annoying. I was looking back over charts, and after all was said and done and over, it has decided to change my O date for last month from CD14 to CD12. Why? And it doesn't even look even a little bit right.


----------



## bluestars

Teacup- hope you see your little seedlings heartbeat tomorrow!! Im hoping to here this week when my first scan will be. I had some wierd twingy feeling on my right side but they are away now. I think im actually 6 weeks 5 days.. think I actually o'd on cd 16 so im a little off too. But im happy to believe that im 7 today haha! 

Crys- im not great at understanding how charts work. I hope it becomes more clear in the next couple of days. Xxxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, you're 7 weeks!!! Yes, that ticker is starting to look very cute :) Looking like a baby now! Sorry to hear you're having such a rough time with the ms. I also just ate whatever I felt like I could stomach at the time - most often fruit or salty carbs. Fruit smoothies were good too. 

LL, I'm glad to hear your would have been due date passed a little more smoothly than you had expected it to :hugs: How exciting that you're feeling more movement now!! 

Sara, there seems to be some debate over whether or not RLT can cause contractions - I did a lot of reading. Apparently when they test it there is a component in the tea that can do that, however when used as a tea it usually doesn't. I started very slow and watched for any sign of increase in braxton hicks and it didn't seem to make a difference so I kept drinking it. 

Linny, that does sound scary, I'm glad it was a poo baby instead of something more serious!

Teacup, glad to hear you're getting an early scan, that should set your mind at ease a little bit! Fingers crossed you're far enough along that they can see a nice strong heartbeat :)

Crys, your chart is kind of confusing to me too, and it sounds like FF is confused as well! Too bad DH flaked out on you - silly men. Mine used to do that during ttc too... drove me crazy!

AFM, LL, you're probably right, my little one will very likely be here in less than a month. Had another long chat with the OB yesterday re. induction - DH and I are going to think seriously about it. I don't really want to be induced but she's scaring me a little with stats (to her credit, I did ask the questions) so now I'm hoping that baby decides to come a bit early on his own. I've been having some crampy type feelings on and off in the last week or so and she said that might be my body getting ready on it's own... I hope so! Bump is really growing quickly now and every time I go to the store they are offering to help me out to the car with my groceries, lol. This week will be busy with appointments and wrapping up work, but I'm hoping things will be a little quieter next week.


----------



## bluestars

Any bump photos linds? Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

I am just checking in how is everyone. I am a little bummed AF is coming (spotting) and she is early and was late last month and only lasted 3days. I really don't know what is going on with me lately but it has me an emotional wreck. I really felt like my body was normal because it started out normal after the MC but the last 2 cycles have been way off track and I am so pissed. :cry::growlmad:](*,):confused::confused::hissy::hissy: I give up!! I brought B-6 and Folic Acid yesterday thinking I would take when my new cycle started but I am so frustrated with this crap that I think I am going to take them back. 

Sorry ladies I just had to vent I am just so pissed.:growlmad:


----------



## bluestars

Aww sorry AF is on her way :(. 

Just got a call to say I have an early scan next Monday at 4.20!! Lol that will be me flying away again on sat! Xxx


----------



## cutieq

brighteyez73 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am just checking in how is everyone. I am a little bummed AF is coming (spotting) and she is early and was late last month and only lasted 3days. I really don't know what is going on with me lately but it has me an emotional wreck. I really felt like my body was normal because it started out normal after the MC but the last 2 cycles have been way off track and I am so pissed. :cry::growlmad:](*,):confused::confused::hissy::hissy: I give up!! I brought B-6 and Folic Acid yesterday thinking I would take when my new cycle started but I am so frustrated with this crap that I think I am going to take them back.
> 
> Sorry ladies I just had to vent I am just so pissed.:growlmad:

:hugs: hate that you're going through that. I'm still waiting on my 1st AF or BFP (whichever comes first). AF is due Thursday, so we'll see.

I was a Depo user and had wonky cycles forever. it's so confusing and frustrating. Stay strong! We're here to support!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - It really is comforting! I wish I felt it even more often. It's so exciting the movements you're feeling are a lot stronger now.

Blue - Yay for being 7 weeks! :happydance: And that is so great that you have an u/s booked for Monday! I can't wait to hear the good news.

Teacup - I'm glad you're getting an u/s to make sure all is well. The left-sided pain is definitely normal but it will be wonderful to see the baby for reassurance! I hope you see a hb.

Crys - That is frustrating about FF messing up your charts! I'm glad you changed it manually. You know your body best!

Lindsay - I agree - you must post a bump photo very soon! That is so great that you're getting offered help at the grocery store, etc. One of the perks of being pregnant. ;) I hope you enjoy your last week and a half of work and it's not too crazy! If it would be better for your baby to come early, I do hope that your baby comes a bit early naturally! :flower: Hopefully that RLT will help move things along. 

Bright - So sorry you're so frustrated with your cycles! Hang in there. I recommend taking B6 and Folic Acid because you really never know, and both are important for the baby (and B6 can even help with fertility)! Good luck!


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I don't know FF That well but I did fiddle with my charts quite a lot. The obvious O date for me last time was not the one FF chose in the end though. Well I hope it comes a bit clearer over next few days anyway. X

Bright - :hugs: sorry you're feeling rubbish. It's not nice. I can well recommend B6 though. I used through ttc and preg- very good for fertility as LL said! X

Teacup- awesome! Hope it's far enough along. They did same with me - booked me in again as was too early to see hb. I suspect might be because if the pain is one sided they need to check that no heartbeat appears elsewhere later on? Dunno but was good anyway as I saw hb the next time x

Blue - brilliant love! That'll be a great relief to see your sweet little beans hb! I loved seeing mine at 8 weeks bopping about. X

Lindsay - great to see you're so close now! And wrapping up work etc. x

LL - I think if your placenta is posterior you'll feel it get stronger daily! When's your 20 ish week scan love? X

Afm - I decided I need to stop worrying about everything from poos to uteruses and start actually preparing in some way for this baby's arrival! We've got a few things but haven't started on room as its also step sons and we still haven't seen him yet (total debacle) so, hoping we'll see him soon get him involved else at this rate the next time we see him he'll have a sister and his room will be changed. Don't want that but well have to see how court goes on Thursday. X


----------



## Lindsay109

Bright, sorry to hear AF is on her way - that time of the month is always rough, especially when ttc. Here's to hoping next cycle is lucky!

Blue, that's great that you get an early scan!!! I can't wait to hear about it :)

LL, yep, nice to be offered help, haven't taken them up on it though... still feeling quite capable of carrying my own groceries, lol.

Cutieq, I'll keep my fingers crossed it's a bfp that arrives and not AF :)

Linny, hopefully all goes well on thursday and you can see your step son and get him involved in the planning as well :) 

Anyway, here's a bump photo - taken on Sunday at 36 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - My "20-week" scan is on April 2nd, when I'll be nearly 22 weeks. :sleep: 

Yay! I'm glad you're feeling ready to start preparing for the baby! We haven't really bought anything either but that's been due to finances more than anything. I am just bursting at the seams to start making purchases! And I'm extra excited to buy baby clothes once we find out the gender! :happydance: I hope your court date goes well.

Lindsay - What an ADORABLE BABY BUMP! Thank you for posting! I just love the 30+ week bumps when people are _really_ showing! You look amazing! Do you think you'll miss your bump when it's gone?


----------



## bluestars

Thanks lit, linny and linds hope it goes well !! Still in shock at how quick it is! Haha.

Linds- what an amazingly cute bump you have !! I bet you will miss it when it goes. But maybe not much time to think about it. 

Linny-thats rubbish about step son. I hate when mothers do that to their children. My mom did it to me and my sister. Stopped us seeing our dad but our dad faught and faught for us and wont every weekend. We loved going to his and when we where old enough kept going. I hope it gets sorted out soon. Glad you have decided to stop worrying ! Everything will be fine !!! 

Lit- im pretty sure I wont get my 12 week till im like 14 weeks... but hey ho as long as monkey is ok. Cant believe how quickly your pregnancy is going haha wish I was heading for then 20 weeks !!! X

:flower: xxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi, just got back from my scan. They saw a sac measuring just under 6 weeks, but no development inside. :cry: She said it could be normal, and there could be a baby next week so I just have to wait until next Wednesday now. I asked her when they would usually expect to see development and she said between 5 and 6 weeks. I wish I phoned next week instead of this one and then I wouldn't have been worrying so much! :growlmad: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay -What a lovely bump! You look great! Crikey, one week till full term!

LL - Oh boo. I hated waiting for the 20 week. But you know what - right now i wish i'd waited a bit longer tbh, I was only 19 weeks and the second trimester is the longest! A few more weeks and it probs would have broken the time up a bit more...In any case, only 3 more weeks! woo hoo. Also much more likely to get accurate gender too. x

Blue - Oh i'm so sorry to hear that, it's great you did get to see your dad though! I think mums who do this eventually end up shooting themselves in the foot - kids don't really like to be controlled. I was brought up without my dad - they were married but had a terrible divorce and I didn't see him from age 3 till 25! His brother eventually tracked me down and put us in touch. I was told some awful things about him, hence why I never bothered to try and find him - but it's weird, we get on like a house on fire, have the same sense of humour and I discovered 3 brothers and sisters I didn't know about. So.....yeah. It's seriously wrong to do this to your children unless the other person presents a genuine threat. Sigh. Hope it goes well tomorrow, can't bear to watch DF hurting over it x

Teacup - Oh no! I had the same thing - sac but no pole/hb etc at the first scan - I had to go back at 7.5 weeks to see it. It's a rubbish wait. Did they give you any clues? Did you get to see anything. E.g. was there a yolk sac inside the main sac? Was it implanted nice and high? Cos those are all good things in the absence of seeing a hb x


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Teacup - Oh no! I had the same thing - sac but no pole/hb etc at the first scan - I had to go back at 7.5 weeks to see it. It's a rubbish wait. Did they give you any clues? Did you get to see anything. E.g. was there a yolk sac inside the main sac? Was it implanted nice and high? Cos those are all good things in the absence of seeing a hb x

Thanks Linny, it's reassuring to hear you went through something similar. How many weeks were you when you had an empty sac? They basically said it could go either way and that pregnancys grow at different rates. She said that in a few days there could be a baby. I don't think there was anything in the sac, they just said there was no development inside. They didn't say if it was implanted high or anything. A week of worrying! :( x


----------



## teacup

Oh and I forgot to mention, she said my uterus was tilted, so I don't know if that makes a difference to what they can see etc. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - :hugs: I won't say 'Try not to worry' because it's almost impossible. But - good signs - sac is measuring about right, it's totally normal not to see heartbeat at this stage. Etc.

I was 5weeks 6 days. I went back 2 weeks later at 7W 6 days to see the heartbeat. Did you get to see the screen? I didn't the first time...but I asked if there was a yolk sac (little miss research over here :haha:) and she said yes....She wouldn't have told me otherwise. Anyway, all this is normal but rubbish when actually you just want to see some obvious development. 

I'm glad they're getting you in on Weds, they should certainly be able to tell something by then. I don't know about the tipped uterus but the diagrams of them make me think it might not be as easy? X


----------



## crysshae

Tea - I'm sorry you're going to have to go through being worried for the next week. It's very normal to see only the sac at this point. Also I've read posts from ladies with tilted uteri who couldn't see the heartbeat even later in the pregnancy, but they held out for another scan, and sure enough the heartbeat was there. There is something about not being able to see it due to the position of the uterus, so keep that in mind too. How are you feeling otherwise?

Blue - Yay for an early scan for you!

Lindsay - Gorgeous bump! You're so close. It's crazy!

Linny - I hope everything goes very well for y'all tomorrow.

Bright - I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated. You should definitely continue taking folic acid as long as you are TTC. 

Cutie - Good luck tomorrow.

Sara - How are you?

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I think I will miss it when it was gone. I was saying to hubby the other night that I will also miss the kicks and wiggles, he thought I was crazy, lol. 

Teacup, I'm sorry you have to wait until next Wednesday for the next scan, that must feel like an eternity away! That's good they saw a sac at about the expected size though, and I have read that a tilted uterus makes it more difficult to see things on an early scan. I really hope your little jelly bean is just hiding out :hugs:

LL. not much longer until your scan! I'm excited for you to find out the gender :)

Linny, I hope all goes well tomorrow!

Blue, I hope your ms is giving you some breaks!

AFM, yes, time is flying and it's hard to believe I'll be full term on Sunday! Getting pretty excited to finally meet our little guy :) I seem to have come down with a sinus cold which kinda sucks, but glad it will be gone before baby gets here... probably better to have it now than later :)


----------



## crysshae

You will miss it, Lindsay. I can remember holding my little ones in my arms, breastfeeding them, and thinking of how I miss the kicks from the inside.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Well,if you're going to have to wait longer for your 12-week scan then I sure am glad you will get this early one next week! Plus delaying til 14 weeks will mean you'll feel more confident in the second trimester while you're waiting to feel kicks. :) I am very excited that I'm almost at the halfway point in my pregnancy! In a way it feels slow, but it also is kind of fast. 

Teacup - I'm sorry your scan wasn't as reassuring as you'd hope! I would think the baby measuring on schedule is a really good sign and one you can hold your hope onto! You said yourself you ovulated late so you would be a bit under 6 weeks technically. I am glad Linny has some experience in this area, and from what it sounds, there is a good chance of you seeing the heartbeat at your next scan! Hang in there! Not having any bleeding is also a very good sign. :) 

Linny - Yes, that will be good if it helps break up the second trimester a bit better I guess! And I'm glad I've heard from a couple people that I might have a better chance at an accurate gender identification. Still, it feels like it's taking F-O-R-E-V-E-R! Do you have any appointments coming up? Do you get tested for Gestational Diabetes soon? 

Crys - How is the TWW going?

Lindsay - Aww! I don't think it's weird at all to miss the kicks and wiggles inside. It's such a cool feeling (I can't wait til it's stronger for me)! 

Sorry to hear about your cold - pregnancy is SO bad for getting over colds. My cold from a couple weeks ago _still_ isn't gone (so when I read that, I skeptically thought "Well...your cold might NOT be gone by the time the baby is born"...but hopefully your immune system is better than mine :haha:). It's definitely better to have it now so you don't pass it on to your newborn baby! Just make sure your DH avoids getting it and you'll be good to go. :winkwink: That is super exciting that you're just a few days away from being officially full-term! Woohoo! :happydance:

AFM - Still SOOO ravenously hungry all the time, and craving everything you could possibly imagine! Today I was craving cornmeal muffins, a vietnamese noodle bowl with spring rolls, thai ginger beef, jalapeno peppers with tzaziki sauce, and chocolate milk. :haha: I also ate a chocolate bar before 10 am. I just ate lunch and I'm still famished. This baby is going to be soo pudgy!


----------



## Linnypops

Haha LL , I've got to support the chocolate milk choice. According to my little daily pregnancy book Your babe is growing like craaazy at the minute so it'll all be going to good use!


----------



## teacup

Thanks Linny, yes I did see the screen. It was like a big black kidney bean, but nothing inside it, not even a yolk sac. :cry: I'm hoping baby will have a growth spurt in the next few days, I really can't bare to go through another miscarriage. How are you? Hope everything is good! xx

Thank you Crys, my pregnancy symptoms come in waves. This evening I have very tender boobs, but this morning they felt completely normal. I'm also feeling exhausted (although could have been lack of sleep last night from worrying about scan, and then getting up at 7am). I don't know about cravings, but I have certainly had food aversions! Thinking about eating fish makes me feel sick right now - though I normally love fish. I know that the hormones can still go up even if it is a blighted Ovum so even my symptoms aren't reasurring me right now. I was crying before I went in for my scan, I was so anxious, and then to make matters worse OH had to leave to go to work before I was called in so I went in all alone. :cry: Did you work out when you ovulated and how many dpo you are? Have you ever tried opks? They've helped me lots for determining ovulation. xx

Thank you Lindsay, I also thought it was positive the sac was measuring about right, but after reading lots of stories online I'm not sure anymore. It seems a blighted ovum can keep growing bigger but with no baby inside. I'll step away from google now I think! Yayy that you'll be meeting baby soon! :happydance: Your bump pic is soo cute! xx

Thanks Lit, 6 weeks is counting me ovulating late though, going by my LMP I would be 6 + 4 today. :-( The midwives didn't seem to be positive or negative, they just said we should know more next week. Great to hear your appetite is good! Baby must be doing some serious growing in there. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - actually, it's likely that it's there but they just couldn't see it on US. My sonographer spent ages trying to get it after I asked. I don't think it's an easy structure to see to begin with, add in the tilted angle....I reckon it's going to be just fine ... The sac is measuring right, you have symptoms, strong line on pregnancy test. It's so difficult I know but try and keep your chin up! Xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey teacup! Sorry about your confusing scan. I agree witg the ladies though.might be a tad too early and with a tilt surely wont be making it any better. Also if you think about it. Your egg can take 12 days after its been fertilised to implant. Ive read that a few places. So maybe you implanted later ? 

Lit get lots of calcium in ! Like linny said baby will be growing like mad just now. And top layers of skin will be growing ! Exciting !!!!!

afm- ive lost 8 pounds In the last week. Morning sickness is a bitch. However 8 pounds is probably ok for me to lose. Im not a wee skinny minnie haha ! Xxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Cryss - I don't know FF That well but I did fiddle with my charts quite a lot. The obvious O date for me last time was not the one FF chose in the end though. Well I hope it comes a bit clearer over next few days anyway. X
> 
> Bright - :hugs: sorry you're feeling rubbish. It's not nice. I can well recommend B6 though. I used through ttc and preg- very good for fertility as LL said! X
> 
> Teacup- awesome! Hope it's far enough along. They did same with me - booked me in again as was too early to see hb. I suspect might be because if the pain is one sided they need to check that no heartbeat appears elsewhere later on? Dunno but was good anyway as I saw hb the next time x
> 
> Blue - brilliant love! That'll be a great relief to see your sweet little beans hb! I loved seeing mine at 8 weeks bopping about. X
> 
> Lindsay - great to see you're so close now! And wrapping up work etc. x
> 
> LL - I think if your placenta is posterior you'll feel it get stronger daily! When's your 20 ish week scan love? X
> 
> Afm - I decided I need to stop worrying about everything from poos to uteruses and start actually preparing in some way for this baby's arrival! We've got a few things but haven't started on room as its also step sons and we still haven't seen him yet (total debacle) so, hoping we'll see him soon get him involved else at this rate the next time we see him he'll have a sister and his room will be changed. Don't want that but well have to see how court goes on Thursday. X

Thanks, when are you suppose to take the B6 pills. I am also purchased prenatal vitamins (I take everyday), Folic Acid (not sure when to take), Maca Root (not sure when to take), Royal Jelly (not sure when to take) and PrimeRose (not sure when to take). Do you have any insight on any of these?


----------



## Linnypops

Hi Bright - I took additional B6 all the way through the cycle actually. And evening primrose you definitely only take before ovulation. It helps the EWCM but after O I think it can cause more Estrogen which isn't what you want in the tww! Other than that i'm not sure about the rest - I think Blue can help with the Royal Jelly! She got her bfp on it if I remember rightly! x


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Hi Bright - I took additional B6 all the way through the cycle actually. And evening primrose you definitely only take before ovulation. It helps the EWCM but after O I think it can cause more Estrogen which isn't what you want in the tww! Other than that i'm not sure about the rest - I think Blue can help with the Royal Jelly! She got her bfp on it if I remember rightly! x


Thank you Linny! That helps alot I hope it makes a difference. I started taking the primrose the day after cycle started and will stop once I O. I take B-6 everyday but how much they are 100mg tablets? I've just been taking 2 in the morning.


----------



## bluestars

Hey bright I took royal jelly 1500mg all through my cycle. But after O I reduced it down to 500mg until a new cycle and then upped it again. Folic acid. Take everyday throughout cycles and pregnancy. Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

bluestars said:


> Hey bright I took royal jelly 1500mg all through my cycle. But after O I reduced it down to 500mg until a new cycle and then upped it again. Folic acid. Take everyday throughout cycles and pregnancy. Xxx

Thanks Blue!!! Ok so I have 1000mg caps and 800mg tabs in Folic Acid, how many Royal Jelly and Folic Acids should I take a day?


----------



## Linnypops

Bright- the thing with B6 is that there's some controversy over whether large amounts are safe for fetuses. I take 100mg every other day. 100 mg a day seems to be widely accepted as safe. So on average it's 50mg a day I take. Prior to tww you are gone to take as much as you like! But I'd look at the safety aspects of anything over 100 for yourself. X


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Bright- the thing with B6 is that there's some controversy over whether large amounts are safe for fetuses. I take 100mg every other day. 100 mg a day seems to be widely accepted as safe. So on average it's 50mg a day I take. Prior to tww you are gone to take as much as you like! But I'd look at the safety aspects of anything over 100 for yourself. X

Ok great!! Thanks Linny and Blue this is so helpful. I will cut the B-6 down to 100mg a day instead of 200mg a day and will go buy the 500mg of Royal Jelly too just to be able to cut back when I need to. You ladies are always supportive and helpful. Thanks a bunch!!!:hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Oh my! 8 lbs in one week is a LOT of weight to lose. Remember morning sickness has a lot to do with low blood sugar and your blood sugar drops a lot easier now that you're pregnant so you really should force yourself to eat whatever you can stomach. I know lots of people lose weight in the first tri though. 

Bright - I agree with Linny to only take 100 mg of B6/day. Take folic acid once per day (I usually take it before bed, but other people probably take it when they take their multi-vitamin). No idea abput the Maca root, royal jelly or primrose but thank goodness the other ladies here are knowledgeable! 

Is anyone else the laziest person ever when pregnant? Even though I've gotten over the first trimester fatigue, I have ZERO motivation to do any hard work ever. I am slacking in all aspects of my life! Bleh. I can't wait for some nesting instincts to kick in so that I can AT least get my house in order.


----------



## bluestars

I think the recommended daily allowance of folic acid is 400mg. I'm not sure. 

I am eating when I can. Wish this nausea would leave for a while xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

The recommended dose is 0.4 mg and many doctors are recommending a full 1 mg. however, if you have a family history of birth defects or trouble absorbing folic acid, they recommend taking 5 mg. I take 5 mg b/c my mom lost a baby to spina bifida. My dr says she recommends 5 mg for everyone anyway since lots of people forget to take it every day.


----------



## bluestars

Linny did you see much of baby at 8 weeks ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Oh yes! It was like a a wee chubby bean with teeny arms and legs...It was the first time it had looked like it would become a baby.. hehe. Previously it looked just like a pole with a heartbeat really. x


----------



## Linnypops

when are you going for US?


----------



## crysshae

My doctor always does an ultrasound at 8 weeks, and like Linny said, you can see this tiny chubby blob with just the beginnings of little arms and legs. Really cute!

I think my cycle has turned out to be anovulatory. Preparing for AF today or tomorrow I think. Rather glad that's the most likely case as temps have been way too low. Of course I could still be wrong and confused. :wacko:


----------



## crysshae

I was right. AF has shown. On to the next cycle! :coffee:


----------



## bluestars

Thanks ladies. Really excited and nervous at the same time. Hope it goes ok!!

Crys thats crap! Are you trying anything different this cycle ? Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Blue. It's okay. First anovulatory cycle since I started charting in January 2013, so not bad and pretty normal from what they say. 

I was looking at y'all talking about B6 the other day, and although my LP is just fine and I have the normal B6 in my prenatal, I think I'm going to throw it in for the mood benefits and such.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

*Teacup* - I'm sorry the scan wasn't as you expected. I had a scan at inhindsight was 5 weeks 3 days and the doctor said she thought she saw a sac but couldn't be sure. I didn't even ask for the scan pic as it just looked like a blob:wacko:. My next scan was at 6 weeks 5 days and I could see a heartbeat but it just looked like a pulsating kidney bean. Honestly, I found the nurses etc in EPU to be lovely but not as positive as I needed them to be. I guess it's the nature of what they do, they never seemed positive with any scan, even when there was a heartbeat, so don't take them being not negative or positive as a bad thing. Probably just how they are, nature of it all. Hang in there, I know it'll be the longest week of your life but I'll be thinking of you and nugget and will pray time hurry's along so we can see you posting a gorgeous pic of your bean :hugs:xxx

*Blue* - I've attached a couple of my scan pics for you. One is at 6 weeks 5 days and the other is at 8 weeks 3 days. I'm eagerly awaiting your scan on Monday, so we can see what your bean looks like, I still can't believe the amount they change week on week!! Hope the MS takes a tail down for you, I don't like the sound of you losing 8lbs at all, you try and eat anything and everything you fancy at this point xxx

*Crysshae* - I'm sorry AF showed up and your cycle was such a wonky one. I too found FF a bit strange with showing my patterns inclusive of CM, do you also use Ovu Friend? It was free when I was charting and I found it to be more accurate and quicker at telling me when ovulation had happened compared to FF. I used them both as couldn't get enough of temping!!:blush: Hopefully this cycle is clearer and shows you exactly when ovulation is. Why don't you try the SMEP method this month, maybe you're ovulating earlier than you think? xxx

*Lindsay* - What a glorious baby bump!! I'm so excited for you!!:happydance: Can't believe your beautiful little man will be here so soon, I hope you've started to take it easy? I still think your bump is so cute for the number of weeks you are, I keep getting asked if I'm having a big baby as my bump looks so big... erm... all I respond with is I hope not!! :haha:

Hope the cold lets up soon too, I can imagine it's not pleasant especially whilst having to haul bubba around inside your tummy all day too xx

*Linny* - Hope things went as well at court and you get to see step son more now? Your poo story made me laugh :haha:, I've had another poo that's blocked the toilet now... it's so embarrassing!!:blush: I don't remember my mum ever telling me about poo issues, I feel I was mis-sold pregnancy pooing that's for sure!!:winkwink: Hopefully you can start buying baby stuff now, it's so much fun! xx

*Lit *- So glad you're feeling more movement now, I still jump sometimes when this one moves, funny it still startles me!!!:haha: You'll be into the third trimester before you know it and then the countdown will begin! If you're hungry, eat, that's the moto I live by now!! Life's too short to worry about food, I still eat lots of good things just for baby but let myself have lots of cheat things too, if we can't whilst we're pregnant when can we?!?!xx

*Cutieq* - Sorry you find yourself here, hoping you get a lovely surprise BFP this cycle :hugs: xx

*Bright* - Your cocktail of meds sounds like you're well on the right track for a lovely healthy BFP this cycle, fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:xx

*AFM *- Had growth scan yesterday and baby finally turned just before, I feel so much more comfy now!:thumbup: Baby's measurements were above average for tummy and head and legs were a little shorter than average but all still in the normal percentiles. So good news! I seem to have gained a huge pregnancy tummy out of nowhere though, which is a little alarming but to be expected I guess. 2 hour glucose test on Monday, otherwise all's looking good xxx

1st Pic: 6w 5d - 2nd Pic: 8w 3d
 



Attached Files:







Baby 6w5d0000.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4









Baby 8w 3d0000.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Aleeah. FF usually works pretty well for me. I used OvuFriend when it was free too, and it was usually picked O as one day late. No idea why. So I didn't want to pay for it when it changed. 

This cycle was definitely anovulatory, so that's why FF didn't give me an O date. My temps never stayed high enough - and definitely not as high as they usually are in my LP. They were being much less biased than me, not worrying about whether I O'd or not and just going for the accuracy of the chart. How dare they?! Lol. 

And I believe I figured out the problem from last month. It was ME! I think when I was messing around with my current chart, I accidentally got moved to my previous chart, didn't notice, and deleted the wrong data. Figured that out after I studied it a bit more. When I put a temp back in for 3 dpo, it put my chart back where it was.

Do you have a picture from your scan yesterday? My growth scans were always normal for head and abdomen, but legs were way above average, like 95th percentile. Lol. The doctor just looks at us and goes, and "I can see why". Haha!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'd say if you're hungry, eat :) I've been on a big chocolate milk kick recently too... and I don't normally drink milk, lol. DH is actually the one who gave me the cold, and he's better now, so hopefully we'll both be over it by the time baby arrives - I hope you're feeling better soon too! 2 weeks is a long time for a cold. I'm with you on the laziness, lol. I'm too tired after work, etc to do much of anything. I have washed the baby laundry though so that's a start.... there's lots of things I'd like to do, but just don't have much energy for them.

Teacup, I hope you're doing okay and not worrying too much. I also hope, for your sake, that next week comes very quickly :hugs:

Blue, 8 lbs is a lot of weight to loose in one week! I hope you can get some more food in, and the ms gives you a break soon! My little guy just looked like a blob at my 8 week scan, but I think it depends a lot on the quality of the ultrasound machine what you can see. I can't wait for your scan!!

Crys, that's too bad about the annovulatory cycle, but it at least explains why FF was a bit confusing. Here's to the next cycle :flower:

Aleeah, glad to hear your little one has turned and you're feeling more comfortable now :) I think it's time for you to post another bump pic! Good luck with the glucose test, I didn't find it nearly as bad as I was anticipating. Make sure you take a good book or something because they don't let you walk around or leave the clinic (they don't want you to "burn off" any of the glucose with exercise). I continually get people not believing how far along I am, or asking if baby is quite small, lol. Fundal height is still measuring small (33 weeks at my 36 week appointment) but as I've been having growth scans, we know baby is growing just fine and fluid levels are good so they're not worried about it.

AFM, I passed off the remainder of my clients yesterday and now just have a few reports to write, and some orientation for 2 of our new therapists next week and then I'm done :) so I'm really excited about that :) Had a long chat on Wednesday with the obstetrical internal medicine doctor (who I really like, and trust a lot) - she is also of the opinion that I should be induced early, even though at the moment, things are going normally and I am being monitored very closely. The reasoning being with my history I am at increased risk for pre-eclampsia and things could go from "fine" to "not fine" very quickly. The research shows them that 38 weeks-ish is a good time frame and shows best outcomes for mom and baby. She also reassured me that my OB is not "induction happy" :haha:, and has a very evidence based practice. So, hubby and I have some decisions to make, but it's looking more like I'm going to have a March baby than an April baby - time will tell :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies 

Cryss - b6 is great! I noticed a def improvement in energy supplementing with that ontop of pre natals. 

Aleeah - happy to hear your little babe has turned, maybe that's also caused the much bigger bump too? How often are you having to go for growth scans? I ask cos I'm going for one on Monday where they said they'll assess if I need more. 

Lindsay - sounds like they are keeping your best interests at heart. but I know it must be a hard decision. Presumably the emergency situations are the exception rather than the rule. I guess no way to know the real odds. Either way 38 sounds like a healthy bubs time! X

I had a bit of an exciting day. Yesterday I noticed my knickers were wet (tmi!) I thought I must be truly losing my pelvic floor :haha:. Then today I noticed I was getting really wet and it was coming from my lady bits. Checked and it wasn't thick, more like water, odourless. Anyway, I called the mw and she told me to go to the hospital directly. So, went over there, they checked heartbeat - all good. Then they measured me- no difference from 2 weeks ago. So they did a lot if prodding and thought she was lying across but wanted to get it checked so went off to try and get emergency scan. Meanwhile wanted to check it wasn't fluids I was leaking. They rolled in a trolley with a speculum and giant torch :haha: anyway, was v uncomfortable - said she wanted to speak to someone senior After. Someone senior comes in and out comes the torch again. I should say a woman was in labour in the bed next to me so it was a confusing time :haha: anyway she said she was happy it wasn't fluid, but they took a swab to check and managed to get me a growth scan on Monday. I hope they're right and she's low because she's lying across me. The bump does feel strangely uneven. She's still moving happily about so I'm not too worried.


----------



## bluestars

Waw a lot of messages to catch up on.

Aleeah thanks for the scan photos. I hope mine is clear like those. 

Linny - what an eventful day yiu have had. 

Weight myself today and not lost any more. Managed to eat small meals throughout the day. Trying to gear myself up for dinner. Phhhhh lol 

Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Sorry to hear about the crappy anovulatory cycle. I guess your body needs to get one of those out of the way once in a while. Hopefully this means your cycle will reset itself and give off the most perfect eggy this cycle! :happydance:

Aleeah - That is cute that you jump from the movement sometimes! Apparently the baby also sometimes jumps at certain noises. So cute. Unfortunately I've gone through a couple low movement days now, but I know that's probably normal at this stage in the game since some first-time moms haven't even felt any movement yet! I didn't feel movement all day Wednesday and then almost all day Thursday, and then suddenly last night I felt 4 or 5 of the strongest kicks I've ever felt! Normally they are just slight flutters, but this was actual pressure with each blow. It was the weirdest thing! Then the movement stopped again. I guess baby must have been catching up on sleep lately and suddenly needed to stretch out. :haha:

And don't worry - I AM eating plenty! I'm definitely enjoying this time of guilt-free treat indulgence. Like you, I'm making sure I get all the healthy stuff in, but in between times I'm certainly going to take advantage of the opportunity to eat some junk! :haha: The thing is, I've been so hungry that sometimes I can't keep enough food nearby at work. I am constantly re-filling my snack drawer these days! :) 

I think it's wonderful that you have a nice big belly (and I'm not sure why anyone thinks they have any right to comment on a pregnant woman's size), and I agree with Lindsay that I think this means another bump photo is in order. _Please_ indulge us! 

Lindsay - As I said to Aleeah, I'm definitely eating when I'm hungry - which is all the time! :haha: We're going to have to start making more frequent grocery trips. I am the same way - I normally don't drink milk at all. That's how I know this craving is definitely pregnancy-related! Hopefully baby is profiting from the extra Calcium, although I know the chocolate lowers the absorption a bit. Good for you for getting the baby laundry done! That is one big step over and done with. It's good to know I'm not the only one who is too lazy to indulge in much nesting. It must only come over certain women.  

Happy to report my cold is mostly better and now I'm just back to my stuffy nose that is never going to go away while pregnant! :) I'm glad you're on the mend as well. 

How exciting that you might end up with a March baby! It's so funny how we all hang on to our due dates so much, but in reality we may not even end up having our babies in that same month! I am totally supportive of whatever you decide to do. It sounds like you've gotten some good medical advice, and I'm happy to hear that your OB is not "induction happy" at all. You definitely don't want to be getting pre-eclampsia so that is definitely something to consider. It will be SO exciting if you're getting induced in just over a week! All the more reason to finish up all those work obligations and put your feet up to relax for a few days! You deserve it! 

How interesting that your FH is always measuring a bit small but your baby's growth is right on track! We all 'show' very definitely I suppose! 

Teacup - I hope you are managing this long, hard wait okay!

Linny - What's the latest and greatest with you?


----------



## Linnypops

LL - glad your cold has cleared up! 

Blue- keep at it missus, those small meals will keep your strength up x

Btw- anyone else had the thing that your leg hairs just don't grow anymore? It is the oddest thing. I haven't shaved in about a month and there's nothing but the mildest amount! Definitely a plus of pregnancy.


----------



## crysshae

Blue - The Divergent series was good. Started it March 2nd. Finished it today. Not gonna mention any other feelings about in case someone else wants to or is reading it. Thanks for the suggestion. 

My free book, The Rented Mule, was a decent read. Not overwhelmingly good but good enough to keep me interested enough to finish it. 

My free book this month is The Seventh Child. I hope it's as interesting as it sounds. Think I might read The Crimson Petal and the White first. Usually need a break after finishing a book or series so I can let the characters go, but I feel myself missing the pages already!


----------



## bluestars

No bother crys. I liked the books too. Let me knownof any good reads. Now I have finished them I have none more to read. Took me a lot longer to read the series than I thought due to being so tired and sicky all the time. 

Teacup- when is your scan? 

How are all you ladies?

Ms is still hitting me rather tough. Hoping tomorrows scan goes ok ! Getting really nervous and dont want to say that to OH incase he gets worried.

Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

teacup fingers crossed for you!!

Emma sorry that you are still feeling so terrible ..

Linny - re the leg hair, that totally happened to me with my last pregnancy, I normally need to shave every day! and with my ds I could go a week, it's almost like my body knew it was hard to see my legs hahaha

Lindsay, 38 weeks is more than far enough! up until about 5 years ago they used to section at 37 weeks and everything was perfect!! if it means avoiding pre-eclampsia I'd say go for it. I too had it with my first ds and ended up being induced because of it and ended up in the hospital for 6 days after since my bp wouldn't come down...

Leeah so cute that your bump is big! enjoy, glad he's flipped around for you so that you're a little more comfortable!!

ahh I soo miss being pregnant, hearing all of you wonderful ladies makes me sad that i may never be again... this waiting is so hard, I know June will be here before I know it, I just feel like we should know before then if my uterus wall is getting thicker or not... oh well.. I told OH lots of bd, to strengthen my uterus wall hahaha it's a muscle so I figure the more we contract it the better ;) hahahah

Sara where are you in your cycle? 

take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - sorry ms is still rough, as long as you're managing to get in nutrients as well. Oh I'm so excited about your scan, I know it'll be just fine and can't wait for you to feel properly reassured! X

Kay - i can imagine the waiting must be really tough, I don't like not knowing things but I think you're doing the right thing getting in lots of uterus toning activities :haha: . Funny about the leg hairs, I was always one of those women who had to shave every other day. It's a bit of a liberation not to bother :) 

Cryss - I found crimson petal so addictive. One of those books I felt a bit lost without after I finished it. Hope you enjoy! X


----------



## bluestars

Who wrote the crimson petal? 

Kim-i still have high hopes for you. I know the waiting will be tough. Have you been taking anything to help make the uterus wall thicker ?

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - It's by michael Faber. I've never managed to find any other books by him in the shops. They did a mini series of it as well x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That is very weird that your leg hair stopped growing. Isn't pregnancy supposed to make you hairier? It certainly has for me! I'm even growing hairs on my chin now.  Lovely. I am glad your problem is a lot more convenient!

Kim - I am so sorry you're missing being pregnant. I truly hope that all goes well in June and that you are given the go-ahead to try again! Would Raspberry Leaf Tea be helpful in your case as well since it tones the uterus? I am rooting for you and am fully hoping for a miraculous recovery for your uterus! 

Blue - I hope your scan goes awesome. All that M/S is an excellent sign!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies :)

Yup I'm taking red raspberry leaf tea, it's the only thing that I've been able to find to take that may help... also doing kegels... I hope it's not all in vain!!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. Just popping in. Still visiting my family in CA. I'm 7 DPO and just waiting to test. Glad to hear everybody is doing well :flower:


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck today blue!! Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Fingers crossed for you Kim and Sara. And thank you Linny. Rather nervous!!!! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

:hugs: all my good vibes are coming your way xx


----------



## crysshae

Can't wait to hear about your scan, Blue!

Linny - Faber has a few other books on Amazon. Looks like some are related to The Crimson Petal.

Sara - Any symptoms?

Kim - I hope you go back to find a perfectly healed uterus, ready for a new baby!

Hope everyone else is feeling well.

DH and I celebrated our 17th anniversary Saturday. The years go by so quickly.


----------



## cutieq

Hi ladies, 4 days late today. This is my 1st cycle after MC. My friend is advising me to give it another week before talking to my doctor. I don't fully believe that people that had no trouble conceiving "get it". I also don't want to run to my doctor every month things are weird. On one thread, a lady told me it took her months for AF to return. Should I just wait it out? Any advice?


----------



## crysshae

They say it can take up to 12 weeks for AF to return. How far along were you? If you are counting from the day you started bleeding with your miscarriage, ovulation could have happened later than usual, and it will cause AF to show up later.


----------



## cutieq

crysshae said:


> They say it can take up to 12 weeks for AF to return. How far along were you? If you are counting from the day you started bleeding with your miscarriage, ovulation could have happened later than usual, and it will cause AF to show up later.

ok. that's good to know. When I tested on Clearblue it said 1 - 2 weeks, so I couldn't have been more than 4-5 weeks I got a +OPK on CD15, so I assumed things were back on track, but maybe not.:shrug:


----------



## crysshae

Any news, Blue?


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Happy Anniversary! 17 years is a lot of years! Good for you. I hope you had a nice romantic celebration.

Cutie - It can definitely take a lot longer for AF to return after an m/c. Also, OPKs can pick up hCG as well so it's possible you could have had a false positive. 

Blue - I hope your scan went well/is going well! Can't wait to hear either.

Teacup - How are you doing with the waiting game?

Linny and Lindsay - what's new?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Just checking in hope everyone is doing ok!!


----------



## klsltsp

I'm just stalking looking for news from Emma :)


----------



## Linnypops

Checking in on blue here too. Thought for sure there'd be an update.
How are you doing as well teacup?

Cryss - I didn't think to check amazon :doh: heh, I'll have a look. I'm just finishing up a great book called 'the verdict' at the mo.

LL - doing really good ta! How about you? 

Bright - how's things with you love? 

Went for this growth scan today, I was worried because I'm still no bigger at all. But she was fine! Measuring right on track......they did show me that her head's way down in my pelvis, maybe that's why?? Anyway, they said I don't need to go for any more unless they measure me small again in a month. Hopefully it won't come to that. X


----------



## crysshae

Glad you got to see her and that everything is great! Pictures???


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm also stalking for updates! Emma, hope everything went well today, can't wait to hear all about it!!

Linny, sounds like you had a bit of a scare recently, I'm glad to hear everything checked out well and you weren't leaking fluids! That's great news also about baby measuring right where she should be :) That's strange that you're noticing your hair growing less, I am having the opposite problem, if it wasn't still cold out I'd probably be shaving my legs every day, lol. 

LL, glad to hear your cold is finally better! I think I'm on the mend now too - I can actually breathe through my nose today which is really nice and probably means I'll sleep much better tonight :)

Crys, Happy Anniversary!! Congrats on 17 years :) I saw an ad on tv for the Divergent series movie - good to know both you and Blue enjoyed it. I'm currently reading The Game of Thrones and almost done... it's a series and there are several more books, but not sure I want to get into the next one just yet as it's very long and I'm thinking I may not have as much time or energy to read in a few weeks. 

Kim, thanks for the positivity, I do appreciate it. I feel like all I'm hearing are negative stories about induction (especially early induction). I'm still hoping this little guy will just decide he wants to come on his own some time soon :) I definitely think you're on the right track re. uterus toning activities, hehe ;) 

Cutieq, it took longer for my AF to come after my m/c as well - I think it arrived around 5 weeks after my D&C... it's quite normal for it to take a bit longer for your cycle to return.

As for me, not much is new. Had a busy weekend and finally got some things done around the house that I've been wanting to do for a while... and totally exhausted myself in the process, but at least some stuff is done :) I'm off to see the OB again tomorrow with another big long list of questions about induction and if I do decide to go ahead with it, she will probably want to book a date tomorrow... time is flying!


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies, sorry for keeping you all waiting. OH and I went or to the cinema after scan. Haha. Went really well. I'm 7+3 which is what I thought I was. So 2 today's behind my chart. Seen heartbeat straight away. So relieved. 

(Again came on to reply to people's post and can't remember who wrote what... Sorry girls) 

How are you all? Cutieq I heard 12 weekd too!! Hopefully it will be sooner for you. 

:flower: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140317_223040.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lindsay109

Excellent news Blue!!! I'm soooo happy for you :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## cutieq

What a cutie blue! Thanks ladies. I feel better and can stomach the wait!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks guys!! Cutie you will get your rainbow soon xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Oh, I'm pretty good. Nothing new to report! I am very happy to hear that your little girl is measuring right on track. What a relief! I hope you don't have to go back for another growth scan. :hugs: You are so lucky you are having a sweet little girl! :cloud9: Have you bought any adorable baby clothes yet? 

Lindsay - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better. Good luck at your OB appointment tomorrow and I hope you are able to reach a decision that you're happy with! It is incredibly exciting that you might have a scheduled induction date already tomorrow! That will give us a very good idea of when your little one will show up! :) 

I hope you have a chance to rest a bit after such an exhausting weekend. Were you able to tie up all your loose ends last week, or will you still be doing a fair amount of work this week? I really hope you don't have to work too hard! 

Blue - What wonderful news about your scan! I'm so glad your baby is doing well and measuring on track. S/he is a cutie. :)


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, just checking in. I hope everyone is doing well, Nice scan bluestars! 

No news on my end. Im doing the SMEP, trying not to think of it much.... My basement flooded after a broken pipe ( water expansion due to winter..) and the landlord is being extremely difficult, so that has me pretty occupied.

I had to go to a birthday celebration and found of that my DH's cousin stole our potential baby name. BEH, I cant really be mad about it, it's not like I'm having a kid, and she is. So first come first served for name picking!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sabster- that is incredibly frustrating about your dh's cousin stealing your baby name! I am SO attached to mine that if even a close friend named their baby the one we have picked out, we would STILL name ours the same! Haha. I am glad you are zen about it though. 

I hope SMEP works for you this cycle! Sorry to hear about your landlord being difficult.


----------



## crysshae

Yay Blue!!!!

Lindsay - I hope you get your questions answered tomorrow. 

Sab - Sorry about the name. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone! :wave:
Just been reading and catching up with everyone! Blue congratulations on your scan love! Fabulous news! How is everyone doing? Sorry ive been missing a while, its one thing after another at the moment, sickness seems to have vacated :happydance: but for the past 2 weeks ive had a horrible chesty cough, shared from my lovely DS, went to doctor yesterday and its bronchitis and a bruised rib! No wonder I was in so much pain when coughing! Anyway, feeling not so bad today. 
So a little update. ..we went for the 20 week scan last week, and found out we are TEAM BLUE :blue: !! Absolutely thrilled and over the moon, to have two little boys is a dream come true which at one point I thought would be impossible. So very lucky.
I hope all you lovely ladies are well, hi to the new ladies! 
Lots of love xx


----------



## bluestars

Awww wooohooo congratulations on team blue!!! Thats two boys 1 girl and some yellows!!! Soo exciting !!! Xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations ljs! Hope the cough leaves you soon.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Checking in on blue here too. Thought for sure there'd be an update.
> How are you doing as well teacup?
> 
> Cryss - I didn't think to check amazon :doh: heh, I'll have a look. I'm just finishing up a great book called 'the verdict' at the mo.
> 
> LL - doing really good ta! How about you?
> 
> Bright - how's things with you love?
> 
> Went for this growth scan today, I was worried because I'm still no bigger at all. But she was fine! Measuring right on track......they did show me that her head's way down in my pelvis, maybe that's why?? Anyway, they said I don't need to go for any more unless they measure me small again in a month. Hopefully it won't come to that. X

Linny~ I am well. Just taking it easy. How are you doing?


----------



## brighteyez73

So happy that things are going well Blue!


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - I've attached a pic - it's a wee bit blurry but you get the idea! The black shadowy part in the middle is my belly button apparently.

Lindsay - How odd! I notice I now have hairs on my belly - potentially less attractive than leg hairs :haha:. Wow, time really is flying, you're full term! How did that happen? I'm hoping it won't come to induction for you, but if it does I wish you the very very best. I can't believe our first rainbow will be born in the next few weeks! x

Blue - Woohoo! Awesome love! That's great news! I love it X

LL - amazingly no. We've been given so many hand-me-downs of all kinds that we've only actually bought some sleep suits and a baby bjorn carrier. It feels like cheating. We do have to get some bedroom furniture and sort out how that room will work (it's tiny! we were measuring things up last night) and sadly - still no contact with DSS so haven't been able to move on with sorting that room out just yet. It's now going to a 'proof' in late April where each side provides 'evidence' etc. I think if things still haven't progressed after that we'll need to just go ahead and start redecorating anyway. What about you guys? Have you got plans for baby's room? I Bet you have a girl as well. x

Sabs - I'd be raging if someone else had our name. Actually mainly because our name hasn't even been thought of yet - it's impossible to agree. I think i'd just use it anyway if we ever manage to get one nailed down. I heard good things about SMEP - good luck this cycle x

LJS - Hey love! Sorry to hear about the cold, but happy to hear the nausea's finally gone. And of course - Congratulations on your boy!

Bright - All good here thanks! X
 



Attached Files:







scan_24w.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

Perfectly adorable, Linny!


----------



## slg76

ljs, congrats on getting your second little boy.

Emma. I'm so pleased that your scan looks good. So exciting! 

I'm 9 dpo and just waiting to see a second line pop up :haha:


----------



## bluestars

How are you feeling about this month Sarah? Do you know if you have Ovulated ? xxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

LJ - Yay, I'm so happy to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your bronchitis but I'm glad you're feeling better now. Pregnancy is terrible for the immune system. Congratulations on being Team Blue! I'm glad you were blessed with 2 little boys just like you wanted! :hugs:

Blue - Hmm...with that ratio I still have a good chance of having a girl. :winkwink: Let's see if statistics are on my side...or maybe Aleeah's is the other girl.

Linny -
We have plans for the baby's room but basically nothing bought yet. DH losing his job put a damper on any of our baby shopping dreams. We might get a hand-me-down playpen from some friends, and I think my parents plan on buying us a large ticket item, although I'm not sure what. It's driving me crazy because I am such a planner and a control freak and I want to have bought EVERYTHING already but instead we have to wait for others' charity! :haha: We will definitely have to buy lots on our own though...just waiting on some more money to flow in. I am not sure if we are going to do any painting yet...we might just use decals or something. Will you paint?

2 more weeks + 1 day until we find out if you're right on that gender prediction. BTW, adorable pic of your baby girl! :) 

Lindsay - Can't wait to hear what you've decided at your dr's appointment today and if there is a potential induction date!

Sara - Wow, you're getting to the very exciting part! Did you test today?


----------



## teacup

Sorry for not being around much in the last few days. Felt I needed a break from Bnb while I was in limbo. I have my second scan early tomorrow morning. Really hoping everything is okay and Baby will be in the sac this time. The last week hasn't been too bad, I have actually been willing it to not go too fast as it has been my week off with OH and also 'ignorance is bliss'. Off to Paris on Thursday so I hope I don't have to take any bad news with me. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay. Lovely scan pic Emma, so glad things are going well. :thumbup: I hope I have good news too tomorrow. [-o&lt; xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I can't wait to hear all about your next ultrasound and to find out if you're having a boy or a girl!! I'm not doing too much work this week. Just finishing off a few reports (as of this afternoon I just have one more to do :) ) and finishing up as many projects as I feel like doing. 

Sabster, I hope the SMEP works for you! That's bad luck about the pipe bursting, hopefully it gets sorted out soon. Also too bad about your DH's cousin taking your name - do you think you'll still use the name?

LJ's, congrats on team :blue:!!! How exciting :) I hope you're feeling better soon! Bronchitis and a bruised rib does not sound like fun!

Linny, love the ultrasound pic!! Your little girl is a cutie :) Yep, time sure is flying!

Slg, are you testing yet or waiting till you get home? Fingers crossed!!

Teacup, I'll be thinking about you, I really hope you get good news tomorrow morning!

AFM, I have a tentative induction date - we've requested March 29, so it will be around then depending on how busy the hospital is. I'm feeling pretty settled about it - I will be 1 day away from 39 weeks then, so it gives baby more time to cook if he needs it, and more time for my body to get things started on it's own if it's going to. Hubby's leg is getting x-rayed again on the 24th so hopefully it shows the fracture has healed and he can walk and drive again - would not be fun if he's still on crutches when the baby arrives! One of the people in my pilates class has a husband who is an acupuncturist and specializes in pregnancy so I'm going to see him tomorrow morning for a "cervical ripening" treatment - certainly can't hurt and might help so worth a try.


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I don't blame you for not sticking around much while in limbo. Tbh, it feels like forever to me that you've been waitin for this next ultrasound, so I can't imagine how long it feels to you! I am happy you were able to sort of enjoy your blissful ignorance and time off with your hubby. I truly hope you have some amazing news before your trip to Paris (which btw sounds super romantic)! :hugs: Good luck tomorrow! 

Lindsay - Thanks! I feel like everyone around me is bursting with anticipation to find the gender. I keep getting asked when my u/s is...over and over and over!! :haha: 

Yay! I like that your potential induction date is a nice compromise waiting til almost 39 weeks instead of 38. If that is your wish, I hope your labour starts naturally a day or two before then when the baby is ready to come out all on his own! I know you will have a LOT to do as a mom to a newborn, but I hope you'll still visit us as much as possible with updates about being a mommy! And I can't wait for the birth announcement! Ee! :happydance: 

I hope your 'cervical ripening' treatment does the trick!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone!

I'm just finishing up my first post-mc AF (it took 5 weeks to show up).

It wasn't any worse than normal, which is great. Hubby and I are getting ready to try again :)

Teacup, my fingers are crossed for you! Your first u/s was so early, I'm sure everything is great.

DH and I are currently on vacation out of state. It's wonderful! 

I'm almost caught up on this thread -- I feel like I know all you ladies in real life now, after reading about everyone's journey.

Wishing everyone well!


----------



## slg76

teacup-will be thinking of you tomorrow and can't wait to hear your update that baby is looking just perfect :)

Linny-what a beautiful US pic! 

Lindsay-I think seeing an acupuncturist is a fantastic idea. Much less harsh than an induction. But, however it is that your little one comes into this world will work itself out. 

I am back home now. Got home last night to a sparkly clean house, fresh groceries, and beautiful flowers. I have an awesome husband!!! I tested this morning but I'm only 9 dpo. I really should wait longer. I think I ovulated this month but I didn't double check it with blood work. I just couldn't be bothered to go into the doctor. I always feel like THIS is my month. I'm so sure and yet I'm never terribly surprised when AF shows up. :shrug:


----------



## ljsmummy

Teacup I have my fingers crossed tightly for you this morning love. Praying for you to come back with good news xx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Well, we might although the paint in there is perfectly good tbh. I think decals sound like a great idea, I was looking at some recently but i'm not sure. DF is actually building a bunkbed for Step son so we can get more room on the floor for storage of his toys and so on. 

I am trying to reduce any cash outflow too which means a lot of scouring of Gumtree, freecycle, and there's also a baby charity shop near us - it's all second hand but really good stuff. It's where we got our baby bjorn carrier from. Is there anything like that near you? 2 more weeks! I can't wait, i hope you'll post a picture! x

Teacup - Totally understandable, I really hope today goes well X

Lindsay - Wow, a week saturday. I think that's a great compromise, nearer where you wanted it to be and more chance to see if baby wants to come naturally. Hope your hubby's fracture has healed!

Alternatedi - Glad to hear AF wasn't too cruel to you, and you're ready to try again, I really did feel tons better after the first AF. Enjoy the rest of your holiday! x

sara - Thanks love, I think it's great you've got a positive attitude each time! Can't wait till your proven right! Will you test again today or wait out AF date? x

Afm - Good old back ache has struck again. I just can't understand why it comes and goes? It seems completely random. It was quite bad at about 4am after going to the loo, spasming muscle along the left side of my spine - impossible to sleep or lie down really. Have physio booked (free on NHS) but meantime i'm thinking of trying to get a private appt with a pregnancy masseur. It's all utterly worth it, but it'd be nice to try and halt its progress x


----------



## teacup

Thank you everyone! Just got back and it went really well! :dance: Yolk sac and Baby was there with a blinking heartbeat! I measured 6 weeks and 5 days! :wohoo: Estimated due date is the 7th November! It's so exciting! I had spent the whole week preparing for the worst. The sonographer said 'You've been busy!' when she saw how much had changed. OH had a tear in his eye. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Yayyyyy! Best news ever!! I can feel that feeling that you have right now, disbelief, excitement and numbness all in one go! Good job mama, the little bean is happy and comfy in there! Now go enjoy Paris knowing you have a perfect little secret in there . Wooohooo! x x x x


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup!!!! You did it lady! Way to go! XXX


----------



## crysshae

Teacup - That's absolutely wonderful! Gave me a tear in my eye too. 

Linny - I'm sorry about the back pain. Since it comes and goes, I wonder if it is due to yours or baby's position or something... I hope physio helps, and I'm sure a massage would be great.

Sara - What a great hubby you have! Fingers crossed that line turns into 2.

Alt - I'm glad AF wasn't too hard on you. Good luck this cycle!

Lindsay - It's great they compromised with you on the induction date. Hopefully your little man will come on his own before then. Acupuncture for cervical ripening sounds interesting. 

LL - Hope you're doing well.

How is everyone else? I'm just waiting around. :coffee:


----------



## slg76

fantastic news, Tea. I have a huge smile for you today! :dance: <3 :dance:


----------



## alternatedi

Teacup! So very very happy for you! What wonderful news! 

Now go and enjoy Paris! Soon you'll have a baby, and these days of freedom will be behind you :D


----------



## brighteyez73

Great news Teacup:happydance:!


----------



## bluestars

Teacup I am absolutely over the moon for you! This has made my week! Soo soo happy! Im sending huge hugs your way!!! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - If AF shows up will you try to go for your blood work next cycle? Will you try again naturally? I certainly hope your BFP is just a few days away. 

Linny - That is a good idea to have a bunkbed to save space! I hope that works out well. Nice that your DF is handy like that! We do have a store with used baby clothes and furniture, but to be honest a lot of the prices aren't even as good as something on clearance that's new...and I'd much rather get new and know that it is safe and perfectly hygienic. We will definitely check there some more in case a good deal pops up, but I really wasn't impressed with their pricing! That is great that you got your baby bjorn carrier from the charity shop. My sister-in-law offered to lend me her baby wrap for the early months, and then I'll see about buying a heavier duty one later. I also might be able to borrow a bassinet from a friend for the early months as well, so that would be nice! 

I will definitely post an u/s picture! 

Sorry to hear your back is bothering you randomly again. You can't seem to find any trigger for it? My back has been doing pretty well lately but I've discovered that any time I do ANY cleaning, such as scrubbing the bathroom or vacuuming, my back immediately seizes up and is really bad for the next few days. So now I just need to convince DH he needs to take over all the cleaning for me for the sake of my back. :blush:

Teacup - EXCELLENT NEWS! :happydance: I am so very happy for you! What great news to hear right before you leave for Paris. I'm sorry you had to go through this week of worry for nothing but am so glad things are going well. Nov. 7th is a great due date. :) 

Crys - It feels like you're always waiting around lately! Hopefully this is the cycle to end all that dreadful waiting!


----------



## slg76

Hubby and I decided to try naturally for six months as long as I continue to ovulate. This is month 3. I think it's a reasonable plan. After that I will do a medicated cycle and see what happens with that. I stocked up on tests at the Dollar Tree today. I got the last 8 HPTs in the store! I don't feel guilty testing every day if the test was only a dollar :haha: Today is 9 dpo and bfn....well except the shadow that I keep staring at fully knowing that it's nothing :rofl:


----------



## crysshae

LL - You're telling me. Lol. Waiting and waiting. Patience is a virtue; right?

Sara - Did that shadow show before the time limit?


----------



## slg76

hard to say since they always dry looking better than they look wet. Time will tell....


----------



## Sabster

I think we would still keep the name even if his cousin choses to go ahead with it, but it wouldc ause a family scandal, which i dont particularly care about.


I see that everyone is doing well. Im glad to ''read'' it.

I got a positive OPK, but I didn`t have any CM to match it... so now Im just being a rabbit in the hope s that something comes out of it.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'll definitely still be checking in on everyone here after I have the baby - I want to see everyone else get their rainbow babies as well :) Good idea to have DH take over the cleaning duties - mine has done that (well, up until the broken leg... he's not as much help as he was before, lol) and now I just have to figure out how to convince him to keep doing it once baby arrives, haha. 

Alternatedi, I hope you're having a nice relaxing vacation! Glad to hear AF didn't give you too much trouble :) Almost time to start trying again!! How exciting!

Sara, hmmmm a shadow eh? Looking forward to hearing about when you test again :) Yep, that was my thought about the acupuncture too, a much gentler way to get my body ready. I quite enjoyed my appointment this morning - I left feeling nice and relaxed.

Linny, sorry to hear your back is bothering you again. That's a great idea to go for a massage while you're waiting for the PT appointment. I've had back pain that comes and goes as well. My theory is that it's related to position of the baby (I could be totally wrong though, lol) 

Teacup, that is excellent news!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I hope you enjoy your holiday!

Crys, hope you're doing well, and that you won't have to wait much longer ;)

AFM, my acupuncture appointment went well this morning and I have 2 more appointments booked next week to try and help my body get ready so the induction will go more smoothly. Have been having some period-like cramping the last few days, and a bunch of braxton hicks yesterday when I was walking the dog... I'm hoping those things are good signs :)


----------



## slg76

Lindsay; I would think that your cramping is a good sign that your body is getting ready for labor. It sounds weird to say it but I love going to acupuncture appointments. It's like a little me time. Who would ever think that getting stuck with needles would be so relaxing. 

Sabster; which name did you choose? Are you close with the cousin's family? I avoided names that were already used in our family when naming dd. I wouldn't bother so much the next time. They are people we see maybe once a year so how much bother could it be if they have the same name? We like the name Ryan but we have a nephew named Ryan. I would use it anyway. Although in our family nobody would care.


----------



## bluestars

Sarah remember my very shadow line that turned into a bfp !!! Can we see? Lol 

Lindsay- sounds like your body is gearing up to go!!! Fingers crossed for you hun. 

Lit- can't wait to hear how US goes! ! 

Sab- I'd still use the name! Lol xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Linny and Blue:hi: - I have a question I got a Peak smiley face today on my ClearBlue Advanced Ovulation Digitial test. Should I stop taking the Primrose now, cut back on the Royal Jelly and B-6? Please help:help:


----------



## Linnypops

Hey, I carried on with the b6 all the way through tww and pregnancy but definitely stop the primrose after today. Not sure about the jelly, blue will know! Good luck love! X


----------



## slg76

today's test looks very bfn. Darn! Just have to keep waiting.......
Here's yesterday's test.
And today's...just for giggles :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Sara 10 dpo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 7









sara 11 dpo.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lindsay109

Sabster, I'm curious what the name is too? Can you share or are you keeping names a secret?

Blue, how are you feeling? Any improvement in the ms? You're over 8 weeks now - time seems to be flying!!

Slg, you're right, it is funny how relaxing it can be to be poked with needles, lol. I can see what you mean about a shadow on yesterdays test - I don't see anything on the one from today... still early though, I'm gonna keep hoping :)

AFM, I'm going into my office today to drop off all my old files, equipment, etc and they're taking me out for lunch for a little baby shower which should be nice. Only one more day after today and then I'm officially off work!! Getting excited about having potentially up to a week off before the little guy arrives :)


----------



## crysshae

Sorry Sara. That stinks!

Lindsay - Enjoy your shower! A week off will be very nice and relaxing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Sounds like you and your hubby have a good plan. I don't see anything on the tests, but I'm hoping you get a faint line tomorrow! 

Lindsay - Yes, I hope you can convince your DH to keep doing the cleaning once the baby arrives. He might feel bad for being out of commission for so long which may make him more willing. :winkwink: Do you hear about how his leg is healing in a few days? I hope all is well! 

How wonderful that your co-workers are taking you out for lunch and having a bit of a shower for you! That will be a nice, well-deserved treat!!!!!I sure hope you get a full week off before the baby arrives! It will be so nice to just relax! 

I hope all that cramping and braxton hicks are a good sign! Your body is definitely starting to get ready.

Blue - Thanks! Still 2 more weeks of waiting. :coffee: I can't believe you're past 8 weeks already! I always felt that getting over 8 weeks was a big milestone. 

Linny - Did you get a pregnancy pillow for your back yet? I think I saw that you were going to on another thread. I do hope it helps if you did!

AFM - As I round the corner to 20 weeks, I am finally starting to visibly show! So I am breaking out the tighter shirts to show off my bump. I've waited SO long for this and am quite excited!


----------



## bluestars

Not past 8 yet only 7+6 so 8 tomorrow. Don't know how to change my ticket hehe. Ms had been bad today not managed much to eat. Feel terrible xxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Linnypops said:


> Hey, I carried on with the b6 all the way through tww and pregnancy but definitely stop the primrose after today. Not sure about the jelly, blue will know! Good luck love! X

Thank you so much!! I am going to stop the primrose after today and keep doing the B-6. I will do some more research on the Royal Jelly.


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue:hi: - How are you feeling outside of the ms? I hope it gets better soon. I have a question I got a Peak smiley face today on my ClearBlue Advanced Ovulation Digitial test. Should I cut back on the Royal Jelly and B-6? Please help :help:


----------



## gemgem77

Thanks for your replies the other day ladies, sorry for the delay!!
Glad to see your all doing well. Since I posted I've had my first cycle since mc and my usual 28 day cycle was only 21 days?? Did that happen to any of you?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - sorry your m/s is bad. You'll probably have to make a new ticker altogether and may have to pretend your LMP was later than it was. 

Gem- that didn't exactly happen to me but it's very common for your cycle to be a bit wonky after an m/c. Hopefully you have a more normal cycle next time.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi everyone!

Blue, sorry about the ms, but also congrats on almost clearing 8 weeks! Woohoo!

Teacup, I trust you're in Paris having a fab time!

Lindsay, congrats in your baby almost being here! Wow!

Gem, my cycle took 5 weeks to return after mc, but certainly anything is possible. Congrats on being one step closer to your BFP.

AFM, I'm on CD 14. We started trying again on CD 12, and so far we've been faithfully back at it every 24 hours. My OPKs are all negative (incredibly faint lines) and nothing as far as CM goes. They almost seem to be growing fainter. 

These are the times I wanna kick myself for not charting lol. I continued to spot up till CD 11 and I'm hoping we didn't miss the boat this month.

The grief and fear have begun to subside, but they come back like waves, unexpectedly. So many of us carry this grief silently. It's very sad to me -- if anything, this has prepared me to help anyone going through this experience. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alternated- It really is true that so many people are grieving alone and no one even knows. The m/c really made me want to be there for others going through the same thing.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

LL - Och, that's a shame about the second hand store. This place near us is brilliant, but it is a charity so I suppose that's why their prices are so low. A bassinet to borrow would be great - then you'd just need to invest in the new mattress and some blankets. Hahah, i'm loving your angle on cleaning up - to be fair though you can't take chances with your back. Nope - no obvious triggers for mine, I have found ways to reduce the overall pain though. DF has had a seamstress lady make up a special pillow for me in bed which has been really helpful - and 3 times cheaper than those branded pillows! hah, take that capitalism! :) And also, if I lie at all non-symmetrical in bed - I suffer. So, I can't have one leg propped higher than another or bent at a different angle....Good thing is i'm going for a massage today and physio on Wednesday. 

Just noticed you're past 20 weeks! Hurrah! I'm happy you're showing too....bump pic?? :) Your scan's in 2 weeks now right!? Exciting!! x

Lindsay - I'm thinking it has to be related to baby's position too! Agony one day, fine the next makes no sense to me at all...mind you, pregnancy = list of irrational aches. haha. Good luck with the cervical ripening, hopefully chinese wisdom will wipe the floor with western medical intervention....Perhaps not too soon so you can enjoy a week off! X


Blue - Crikey - how are you suddenly nearly 9 weeks!?!? I'm assuming for you the weeks have dragged but I feel like you're zipping through first trimester! When's your 12 week scan set up for, do you know yet? x

GemGem - Happened to me precisely - normally 28 day cycles - and then after MC was really odd, had loads of boob soreness, far worse than when pregnant and then AF came 21 days after. I got pregnant the cycle after that one though so don't worry about it being odd. The body is great at getting back on track swiftly X

Alternatedi - I loved charting but only after the fact - it drove me mental before that because you can't predict O based on it. Are you poas twice a day afternoon and evening? If not, you might try it....I got my bfp positive OPK at about midnight and earlier on that same day it had been pretty faint. If you're still having issues with the OPK's then smep/every day should be covering all your bases anyway. good luck! x

Bright - how are you doing dear?

Aleeah - Hope you're keeping well and work aren't making you too super-busy!

Afm - Today is massage day! I've been dreaming of it! :haha: It's also a beautiful sunny day outside which is unbelievable after months of relentless rain and misery weather. So all in all, pretty sweet! X


----------



## bluestars

Hey Linny, 

Been quiet as sickness is still about. I'm 8 weeks 3 days only the ticker is wrong. I just haven't removed it yet. Wish I was nearly nine weeks. 12 weeks scan is 24th of April so another couple of weeks. Hoping and praying everything goes well at the scan too.

Linny - sorry your having lots of aches and pains! Hope they keep at bay until baby is here! 

Lit- not long now until your gender scan ! Would love to see a bump photo! 

Crys, Sara, Bright, Alt, Gem gem- how are you getting on where are you in your cycles.

Kim how are you ?
Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - I am hanging in there. How are you? A little frustrated because I got two different peaks on my Clearblue ovulation test. So not sure when I ovulated or when I am ovulating. But I am cool, just taking it easy.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. I'm doing fine. I'm CD4 today. gearing up to start trying for the month since I tend to O early. Planning to start planting some flower seeds today. They have to be indoors for now because it's still snowing here.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Wow, that is awesome that you got a custom-made pillow at a much lower price! I know those pregnancy pillows are VERY expensive which is the only thing holding me back from buying one. Then again...if I'm planning on having a few kids perhaps I'd get enough use out of it to make it worth it? 

That is a shame you can't sleep in an asymmetrical position at all. That would be difficult to find a comfortable position, then! I hope your massage and physio really help on Wednesday. I really should get around to booking a pre-natal massage one of these days while I still have health coverage! 

We actually had the nice surprise of finding out yesterday that my BFF, her sister and her mom are going together and buying us a crib! Woohoo! It feels good to know that that major purchase is out of the way! As I said, we can most likely borrow a bassinet, and yeah we'll probably just have to buy a mattress and bedding, etc. Of course, we still also have change table/dresser, stroller, car seat, clothes, breast pump, etc to buy! Babies are not cheap! But so worth it. :cloud9: 

Actually ironically after proclaiming that I knew what my back's triggers are, I had really bad back pain on Friday and was having trouble walking because it hurt to move my right leg. I didn't do any of my 'triggers' the night before so I'm not really sure what caused it! At least it is feeling better day.

As you wished, I will post a bump pic at the end of this post. But I think if I'm posting one that means you and *Aleeah* are well overdue for one!! :happydance: Yes, my scan is just 9 days away actually! On April 2nd. Finally it's getting closer.

Blue - Sorry about the sickness but so glad things are progressing well. That is exciting that your next scan is on April 24th! I know it will seem long but it's not too far away!

Sara - I'm glad you're finding ways to occupy yourself during this boring period of the cycle. Enjoy planting your flowers! It is bitterly cold here too with lots of snow on the ground. I wish spring would just come already! 

Bright - Sorry your ov tests are confusing you again. I'm sure your chart will make it clear soon.

AFM - Had a dr's appointment today which was quite quick this time. She found the heartbeat right away this time and it was much louder and clearer. A steady 150 bpm! My FH was measuring right on (which actually surprised me because I woke up this morning to a huge growth spurt and my tummy being ROCK hard which it hasn't been so far...so I half expected to be measuring large)! My TSH and BP were all good. Seems that everything is progressing as it should! Just have to hang in there til my ultrasound!

Lindsay, Aleeah, Teacup, LJ, etc - How are you all doing?

And, as requested, my 20-week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







20weeks-b_2_2.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bluestars

Lit your baby bump is soo cute and tiny! Hehe perfect xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Blue! :)


----------



## teacup

I'm back from Paris! :wave: It was business as well as pleasure so not all relaxing and fun, but the days I didn't have work were great! Although I was hungry all the time! And pretty much every strong smell made me wretch. I also normally love French food, but I went off it after just one meal and started craving italian! OH and I walked miles to find me a restaurant that did Spaghetti Bolognese! We finally found an Italian restaurant, sat down and was looking at the menu only to find Spaghetti Bolognese wasn't on it! We had to sneak out as it was really the only thing I fancied eating. Thankfully we found an Italian restaurant in the end that did have it on the menu. OH couldn't keep up with my hunger, I think most of our time in Paris was spent searching for my next meal! :haha: Both OH and I have had dreams that we're expecting a boy, but I wonder if him telling me his dreams influenced mine. 

Lit - What a lovely pic and perfect bump! :happydance: I have a majorly bloated stomach at the moment (but mine is obviously bloat and not bump!) xx

Linny - How are things with you? It's lovely and sunny here too today, makes me excited for the summer! How was your massage? Also, how do you lie down for your massage? I'd imagine it would be uncomfortable to lie on your bump! xx

Emma - How are you bump buddy? Has the ms calmed down a little yet? xx

Lindsay - How was your baby shower? Exciting! :happydance: We don't really do those so much in the UK, but they do look really fun. Did you have some great gifts? How are you? xx

Alternayedi - :hugs: I also felt down for ages after our first miscarriage, it came in waves for me too. It does get easier, especially once you start looking forward to the future and enjoying ttc again. Have you had any positive opks yet? xx

Gemgem - My cycle after my last miscarriage was crazy long. I have heard it can go either way, just while your hormones are trying to get back on track. So yes completely normal that you have had a shorter cycle. Hope you are doing okay. xx

Crys - How is this cycle going? I hope this one is going to be your bfp! xx

Sara - Sorry last cycle wasn't the one. Good luck with this cycle! I hope this is the one! Aww flower seeds sound lovely, I will try to do some gardening this spring. Our garden is mostly in the shade though so things don't grow very much. xx

Sabster - I also had a positive opk but not any ewcm, but it was my lucky cycle so you're definitely in with a chance! xx

Aleeah - How are you dear? xx

I hope everyone has had a lovely weekend and are doing okay! xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey teacup!!! 

Welcome back !! We missed you! 

I'm glad to hear you have cravings. I on the other hand have just went off food all together ! I manage to eat sometimes but not always. I'm slowly loosing my excess weight I was carrying. 

You will be glad to get back into a routine ! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Lovely bump!! And good to hear that they found the hb right away - it really helps not to have 5 mins of anxiety beforehand :) And, scan 9 days away - I hope you'll post a pic! Great news about the crib too. Out of all the stuff you still need the only things you probably need new are car seat and breast pump I imagine? Unless you know someone with a car seat which hasn't been in an accident? I would scour gumtree asap! Prams especially drop in value almost as soon as they leave the store. I've also taken to selling things on eBay in order to fund the buying of the stuff we absolutely can't beg/borrow. Might be worth a shot? x

Teacup - Welcome back! glad to hear you had a good time love..your insatiable hunger takes me right back to my own 'plague-of-locusts' frenzy. :haha: And spag bol is probably one of the more healthy things to get a crazy desire for, so congrats! :) The massage was ok - but I don't think i'll be forking out £40 again! The relaxed feeling lasted till night time and then the discomfort was back again, so it's not a long-lasting solution at all! they have you lie on your side supported by pillows - I was imagining a bed with a dip in the middle for the bump :haha: 

Blue - Gotta love a natural pregnancy diet :) Hope you get some appetite back x


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - Cute pic!! Coming along nicely.


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Not past 8 yet only 7+6 so 8 tomorrow. Don't know how to change my ticket hehe. Ms had been bad today not managed much to eat. Feel terrible xxxx

Here is your new ticker Emma! 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt199aaa.aspx

This is the code... (but remove the 3 *'s) 
[*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt199aaa.aspx[/img[COLOR="Red"]*[/COLOR]][/url[COLOR="Red"]*[/COLOR]]


----------



## crysshae

LL - Lovely tiny bump!

Tea - So glad you're doing well and having cravings. You seem so happy. I'm happy for you!

Blue - I hope the MS begins to let up and allows you to eat soon. :flower:

I'm in the fun part of my cycle right now :winkwink: ...and waiting as usual. Lol. We had a very busy fun weekend with nice weather for walking Friday night, chili cook-off, couple of drinks, dancing, sitting around a fire till 1 a.m. Saturday. Then took the kids bowling Sunday.


----------



## bluestars

Teacup your amazing. Thank you! &#55357;&#56845; <3

Crys I have went off bding completely! However seem to be having some sexy dreams every now and then haha! Dont tell my OH though! I hope this is your month xxx


----------



## bluestars

Hey I was just thinking that we have so many new ladies and we have already introduced ourselves before by name... should be do it again for the new ladies? 

My name is Emma :hi: you mayhave guessed that already though. Whats all your new girls called ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Blue. Probably giving TMI about myself, but some time between 8 and 12 weeks of pregnancy, I become insatiable and want to BD constantly, every day all day long. Not possible I know, but that's the way I feel all day. Lol.


----------



## slg76

:hi: hi teacup. welcome "home". I'm glad you had a good trip. 

Good idea, Emma. 
Hi new ladies, I'm Sara :)

I'm just waiting to O. CD5 now. I've O'd between CD9 and 13 the past several cycles so pretty soon maybe.


----------



## bluestars

Haha thats funny crys. I dont feel giddy during the day but in my dreams I do! Haha! 

Do yiu get ewcm sara? 
Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone. 

Blue - I was the same (and still am) with the sexy dreams but NO drive while awake!! 

Teacup - I can completely relate to the insatiable hunger thing! I still have it but not nearly as bad as the first trimester. It is so tricky when you have so many food/smell aversions but are so hungry! 

Linny - sorry your massage was such temporary relief. I have always found that with massages. In fact, I usually tense up as soon as I get in the car to drive back home. 

Crys - glad to hear you had such a wonderful weekend. 

Sara - good luck with the BDing!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone :hi:,

My name is Latreace and I am WTT. Just re-peaked yesterday!! I think that is the correct O' because the EWCM is plentiful :happydance: these last two day. Soo excited again!!! LOL check out my chart I think it is looking pretty good. These vitamins are amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Lovely name latreace :hi: wohoo for the peak!! Looks good! Hope you got lots of bding in!!! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi everyone :) Lots to catch up on in here!

LL, beautiful bump pic!! You look great!! :) I'm so glad to hear your appointment went well and that things seem to be progressing as they should be, that is wonderful news! Not long now until your ultrasound.

Emma, sorry to hear the ms is still giving you such a hard time!! I was the same way with the sexy dreams, lol. Must be all those extra hormones.

Gemgem, I think it's quite normal to have an odd cycle or two after a m/c. Mine was a little longer than normal, and felt like my hormones were all over the place. My body seemed to get back on track the next cycle though and I got pregnant again. Hopefully this new cycle will be a lucky one for you!!

Alternate, yay for trying again! I hope this is a lucky cycle for you too! I know what you mean, experiencing a m/c has certainly made me more sensitive to what others may be going through when ttc as well. In fact when people tell me they are trying, I now get both excited and nervous for them because I know what an emotional roller coaster the process can be. 

Linny, sorry to hear your massage wasn't as helpful as you had hoped it would be. I find the same about massages, the benefit wears off quickly for me. 

Sara, enjoy the indoor gardening! We're doing the same - but starting off some veggies inside and will move them out in a few weeks. The daffodils and tulips outside have come up though, it's feeling very spring-like here. 

Teacup, welcome back, it sounds like a great trip with lots of yummy food :) The work baby shower was lovely, they went in together for a gift card which we're going to save for things we need that we don't realize we need now, lol. 

Crys, your weekend sounds like it was lots of fun! Glad you're finding ways to occupy yourself while you're waiting :) Any signs of ovulation yet?

AFM, we got great news yesterday, DH's leg is healing well and he is now off crutches and able to drive again!!! We're both feeling so much more relaxed about things now... it's so nice to have life back to normal a little bit. I had a growth scan on friday and baby is growing well - now estimated to be around 2.9 kgs (or about 6.5 lbs), and is still head down and apparently very low which is good too. The tech also re-confirmed for me that he's definitely a boy, lol :) I'm feeling a lot more pressure in my pelvis, as well as sharp twinges in my cervix and lots of crampy braxton hicks. We've got the hospital bag packed now too... so I'm planning to relax and just enjoy the rest of the week off :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - how exciting! It sounds like your body is really preparing for labour any day now. What day did your induction end up getting booked for? I remember you saying you'd asked for the 29th (?) and it would be booked "around then." Anyway, either way it is coming up SO quickly and I am happy you have this week off first to relax and prepare! I'm glad your growth scan went well again and that your hospital is all packed! 

That is also such wonderful news about your husband being off crutches and able to drive again! What a relief that is! I'm glad you're both feeling more relaxed now. 
:hugs: Good luck and I am so excited for you that you only have a few more days until you get to meet your beautiful baby boy!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi Ladies!

My name is Diana and I live in the US. I go by the nickname Di :) it's nice to meet y'all!

Teacup, yay for cravings!!! I turned into a monster when I had a craving and couldn't get what I wanted! DH was a bit terrified lol.

Blue, I hope things get easier soon!

Lindsay, you're almost there!!! So excited!!

Bright and Cryss, good luck!!! Fingers crossed that this is your month!!

So sorry for anyone I missed, I'm on my iphone and will try to properly respond later!

AFM, CD17 and the lines in my OPK are starting to darken! Yay! (Although I'm worried about ovulating so late in my cycle).

We've been faithfully BDing every 1 to 1.5 days. I've got some plentiful EWCM so fingers crossed we haven't missed the boat!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - :haha: I was the same, except it sort of bordered on the very bizarre. I dreamt one night that all these mime artists were trying to have it off with me. It wasn't really the stuff of dreams as of nightmares. lol. Fortunately it seems like sex drive does reappear so your DF might not be celibate for the next 9 months :haha:

Lindsay - Ooo, I heard the lightning strikes in the lady bits were a promising sign of impending labour! Glad to hear your OH is back on his feet properly again too.


----------



## crysshae

Good luck Latreace and Di! Fingers crossed you catch those eggs.

Lindsay - You're getting so close! Yay! So glad your hubby is able to walk and drive again.


----------



## teacup

I had my booking in appointment today with the midwife! Was good to talk about the birth and pregnancy, makes it all feel more real. I'm still not going to stop worrying until I have had my 12 week scan and seen baby is still ok though. 

The midwife asked if I wanted the baby screened for Down's Syndrome etc. I said no, because I thought that if the test showed our risk percentage was higher than average then I may worry unneccesarily. Also if Baby did have Down's Syndrome we would still want and love him/her. But now I'm thinking maybe I should have said yes so I would be more prepared? It's just all the tests aren't very accuarate unless you opt for the one that has a 1% chance of miscarriage, which I wouldn't want anyway. It's silly because I haven't even thought or worried about Down's Syndrome until the midwives mentioned it to me! :shrug:

Lindsay - Yayy not long left now! You must be super excited! :happydance: Great news that your OH no longer needs crutches and can drive again, just in time for Baby's arrival! Have you got any pics of baby's room? I love baby decorations etc. :cloud9: xx

Latreace - What a lovely name! Also aren't you TTC not WTT? As WTT means 'Waiting To Try' and TTC means 'Trying to Conceive'. I spent ages trying to get clued up on all these abbreviations when I first came on this forum. Yayy for peaking! I hope you caught that egg! What date are you testing? xx

*Everyone* - Talking of abbreviations, what does OCBM stand for? It's in the title of this thread and I always wondered what it meant! 

Crys - How are things going? You must be ovulating soon? Good luck! xx

Sara - Hope you got lots of BDing done! Are you in the 2WW now? xx

Altenatedi - Are you in the 2WW now? You must have caught that egg with the amount of BDing you have done! :thumbup: xx

Emma - How are you? Have you got your 12 week scan appointment date yet? :happydance: xx

Lit - When is your ultrasound? Can't be far off now! Are you finding out the gender? :happydance: OH and I aren't going to find out until the birth, but I bet I'll change my mind when the sonogropher asks if we'd like to know! :haha: xx

Linny - Have you bought most baby stuff yet and started sorting out baby's room? I'd love to see pics of your nursery if you have it ready yet! :crib: xx

I hope everyone is well and having a good weekl! xx


----------



## crysshae

I think I ovulated yesterday....as long as my chart doesn't go wacky again. It's been more normal this time....except i had no EWCM, only watery. 

OCBM stands for Operation Crimbo Baby Making. Lol. 

All the original members were hoping we would all be pregnant by Christmas 2013, and Nat added that to the title. :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Hey linny. 

I opted out of the downs syndrome test last time too then though well why not. It wont change what I do either. I to also will love him/her. Dont think we will ever stop worrying. 

My 12 week scan is on the 24th of April. While away. Ill be just short of 13 weeks then I think. Just hope everything is ok too. When is yours linny ?

Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Haa Crys I forgot what it stood for woops. 

Hope this is a normal cycle for you!! Xxx


----------



## slg76

I'm glad I'm not the only one that doesn't know what OCBM stands for :rofl: 

I'm not in the tww yet. I'm CD 7 today. last month I O'd on CD11. It's been getting a little later every cycle (CD6, 9, and then 11) which I think is a good sign that my cycle is regulating. I'm hoping my O doesn't move back this month because Hubby is leaving for work training next week.


----------



## slg76

I did take the Down's test thinking that I would like to be prepared in case that happened. I do agree that it can cause unnecessary worry since it isn't always accurate.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I'll be on the induction list as of the 29th, whether or not they will take me that day is dependent on how busy the hospital is. I'd be okay if they left me for another couple days... we shall see :)

Di, I'm sure you haven't missed the boat if you've been BDing every 1 - 1.5 days, sounds like perfect timing :)

Teacup, it's a tough decision about the screening. I did end up having it as my doctor said it also can indicate possible placenta problems (which I was at higher risk for anyway due to past blood pressure issues). We wouldn't have done anything differently if the results had come back high risk (and I wouldn't have had amniocentesis), but when they came back low risk, I did feel quite reassured. Baby is going to be in our room for a while so we have not decorated his room yet :) 

Crys, definitely looks like ovulation happened, hopefully your chart continues to cooperate!

Slg, I hope ovulation coincides with your DH's schedule!

AFM, our washing machine died the other day (great timing eh? lol) so I'm sitting at home waiting for delivery of a new one today. Hopefully they can come either before or after my monitoring appointment this afternoon... we've been assured that if they can't, we won't be charged twice for delivery... but it would just be really convenient if it was delivered before baby arrives. DH has confirmed with work that he can have 2 weeks off after baby arrives, and then there is the possibility of him working part time for another couple weeks which would be really nice :)


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - I did the NT scan + bloods - actually there's other good reasons for it - the PAPP A and HCG results can also flag other issues (non chromosomal) as Lindsay says. And - the chances of getting high risk are so low that normally it just serves to reassure women. It's up to you though obviously, I understand why the idea of possibly being told you had a higher risk might just blight things for the rest of the pregnancy. RE: nursery - nah not yet. Still waiting for court stuff to be sorted with my step son, so holding off on that just now...However!! I just got given 5 bags of baby clothes from a good freind. So, just sorting through them at the minute. I've been so lucky with that.

Lindsay - A washing machine I hear does come in handy! :) 

LL - is your scan next week? x

Blue- how are you love? I'll get that thing to you this coming week - I'm nowhere near a post office when i'm at work but i'm off on monday so can do it then. x

Afm - Physio went great! What she did in 5 minutes was better than a one hour massage. She also gave me a VERY fetching tubi grip which literally goes from under my boobs to my lady bits. I think I might invest in a proper bump support because this thing is, well, a bit ratty looking and not something you could get away with under work wear :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I personally opted out of all genetic screening. Like you, I would love my baby no matter what and would not do anything differently if I found out something was wrong. On the night that I told my dr 'no' to all the tests, I was like you and did question myself on my decision. I lay awake worrying about it, in fact! But after that night I've been totally sold on my decision and I'm so glad I've been free of any unnecessary worry. I have personally known people who were told their baby was healthy, and he actually had a genetic disorder and died immediately after birth, and also people who have been told their baby most likely had some sort of disorder, and never actually did. I would way rather not spend the rest of my pregnancy worrying about something that may or may not happen. I found that not getting the test has freed my mind somewhat from dwelling on such things (although obviously I still worry that something could be wrong). Anyway, moral of the story is that I don't think you should second guess your decision! Feel great about it and try to relax. :) 

My ultrasound is next Wednesday (April 2nd). I'm actually quite worried about finding out something is wrong then. :wacko: But, yes, we are definitely going to try to find out the gender. I have blocked out the notion that we'll find out, though, because I'm so scared we won't be able to tell and I'll be terribly disappointed. 

I'm glad to hear you're doing well.

Crys - I hope you're right and that your chart confirms it in a couple days! Welcome to the TWW.

Blue - Not long to go! I am excited to hear about your next scan. 

Sara - That does seem like a good sign if you O a bit later. I hope this is your month! 

Lindsay - Ooh ok, gotcha! Yes, it wouldn't be bad if they took a couple extra days. :winkwink: Are you getting nervous for labour or impending motherhood at all? hehe. 

Sorry to hear about your washing machine. It feels like as soon as something looks up again, something always goes wrong, doesn't it? I hope it comes today while you're home.

That is wonderful news that your dh can take a whole 2 weeks off when the baby arrives! That will be so amazing for him to have that time at home with the two of you. If DH had never lost his job, we had definitely been planning on him taking a full 2 weeks off...which would have been lovely. Now we plan on just asking any future employer if he can have one week off. :wacko: Not great, but better than nothing as long as they say yes! His current employer is totally fine with him taking a week...but if he is still working at this terrible wage by the time I'm on mat leave we will have a lot more problems on our hand. :wacko: Trying not to worry and just wait until that perfect 'career' job comes along.

Linny - Yep, next week is the big scan! 

I'm so glad physio helped! You've reminded me to get a move on with booking a physio appointment. I think it would help a lot and would be better to do before things get worse. Are you going to be going back for more physio or did you just go for the consultation to get some exercises to do?


----------



## Linnypops

LL - yeah I go back in 2 weeks, it's exercises she gives out but also she works on the back. I wasn't sure if I would bother if it was just exercises as I've actually been doing the ones in the leaflets. I'd definitely recommend it!


----------



## Linnypops

Oh yeah, odd thing. She asked If it was my first pregnancy and I told her about the loss, oddly she asked me if I was ok with things and did I need any help coping because she could organise that!!!! That's the first time any of the medical professionals have ever even referred to it as anything more than medical fact.


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, that is really nice, Linny! Sounds like you found a really great physiotherapist there.


----------



## brighteyez73

teacup said:


> I had my booking in appointment today with the midwife! Was good to talk about the birth and pregnancy, makes it all feel more real. I'm still not going to stop worrying until I have had my 12 week scan and seen baby is still ok though.
> 
> The midwife asked if I wanted the baby screened for Down's Syndrome etc. I said no, because I thought that if the test showed our risk percentage was higher than average then I may worry unneccesarily. Also if Baby did have Down's Syndrome we would still want and love him/her. But now I'm thinking maybe I should have said yes so I would be more prepared? It's just all the tests aren't very accuarate unless you opt for the one that has a 1% chance of miscarriage, which I wouldn't want anyway. It's silly because I haven't even thought or worried about Down's Syndrome until the midwives mentioned it to me! :shrug:
> 
> Lindsay - Yayy not long left now! You must be super excited! :happydance: Great news that your OH no longer needs crutches and can drive again, just in time for Baby's arrival! Have you got any pics of baby's room? I love baby decorations etc. :cloud9: xx
> 
> Latreace - What a lovely name! Also aren't you TTC not WTT? As WTT means 'Waiting To Try' and TTC means 'Trying to Conceive'. I spent ages trying to get clued up on all these abbreviations when I first came on this forum. Yayy for peaking! I hope you caught that egg! What date are you testing? xx
> 
> *Everyone* - Talking of abbreviations, what does OCBM stand for? It's in the title of this thread and I always wondered what it meant!
> 
> Crys - How are things going? You must be ovulating soon? Good luck! xx
> 
> Sara - Hope you got lots of BDing done! Are you in the 2WW now? xx
> 
> Altenatedi - Are you in the 2WW now? You must have caught that egg with the amount of BDing you have done! :thumbup: xx
> 
> Emma - How are you? Have you got your 12 week scan appointment date yet? :happydance: xx
> 
> Lit - When is your ultrasound? Can't be far off now! Are you finding out the gender? :happydance: OH and I aren't going to find out until the birth, but I bet I'll change my mind when the sonogropher asks if we'd like to know! :haha: xx
> 
> Linny - Have you bought most baby stuff yet and started sorting out baby's room? I'd love to see pics of your nursery if you have it ready yet! :crib: xx
> 
> I hope everyone is well and having a good weekl! xx

I will be testing April 4th. Hopefully I O'd, temps and OPKs are wacky. But thanks for the encouragement. How are you?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
How is everyone doing? Any BFPs yet? I am so confused. I have gotten 4 positive OPKs, today is the fourth day. Take a look at my chart please and tell me what you think. Has anyone ever had this happen? I read somewhere that it could mean fertility problems, any insight is appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







20140327_063128.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## slg76

Hi bright. I don't chart so I not much help but I've heard of a lot of women getting several OPK pos days. I wouldn't worry much unless it doesn't go neg by the time you start your period.


----------



## bluestars

Bright if you read the paper it comes with it says once you have your positive then stop testing and bd for the next 2 to 4 days. Not sure what your chart is doing though.


----------



## bluestars

Di we only bd'd every second day and that's how we feel this time. Think You have well covered it hehe. 

Linds - that's great that hubbie gets 2 weeks off when baby comes! Hopefully gets the part time too. Shame about the washing machine. Did they deliver at a good time? 

Linny- Thank you so much Mrs :hugs: I'm glad physio went well. This support bands are supposed to be great!! Hope it works for you! I agree with lot think you have found a great physio. Stick with her.

Lit- hope your doing well. 

Hoping one or two (or all) of you girls get your bfp this cycle!!! 

Afm- doing OK. Ms is still a struggle but I'm coping with it so far. 9 weeks today!! Exciting. Just want my 12 week scan now to see if baba is doing OK. Not much else to report really. Been good weather this will do I've been forcing myself out the house! Lost over a stone now but it's slowing down so I'm not worried. Lambing and calving have well and truly started and I'm not allowed near them. So I hardly see OH any more lol. Poor guy works so hard
Wish I could help him. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, i've been wondering about OCBM the entire time - I thought it might be something to do with clearblue fertility monitor or something similar :)

Sara - Glad to hear your O dates getting pushed a wee bit back, I assume it's easier to work around it if there's a bit more time after AF? 

Lit - Yeah I thought so, it sort of took me by surprise is all

Bright - That temp on CD 12 - did you wake up later that day? I agree with Blue though, it's the first positive you go by and then depending on the woman I think it can be a few days before O happens? I would perhaps think that if you got rid of your CD12 temp you could be seeing the start of a rise from CD16.... maybe even CD14. Only the next few days temps will really tell tbh though. I wouldn't worry about fertility issues tbh - I think it's only if women get positives all through their cycle that there's a suspiscion of PCOS - not if you get them around O time for a few days....i don't think that's uncommon tbh. Hope your temps shoot up the next couple of days anyway! x

Blue - I absolutely am sticking with her! :) Loved it. Woohoo! 9 weeks, :hugs: I'm so freaking happy for you! I really started to feel like things were looking good around then. Not long till 12 weeks!! :) I love lambing season x

Afm - Well, my major news is that I actually managed to score 2 tickets for me and OH to the kate bush gig in september! we are both big fans and was pretty distraught when they all appeared to be selling quicker than i could click 'buy' but then I got lucky. We're hoping to stay with freinds in london who'd look after our little pip while we went out....it's very close to our 2 year anniversary then too. Ahh. Anyway, love to you all XXX


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - I agree that you're only supposed to test until you get your positive and then you will ov 24-36 hours after or something like that. I don't have any fertility problems and if I keep testing my ov tests continue to stay positive for days after ovulating. It depends how sensitive the brand of test you're using is, etc. But judging by your chart it doesn't actually look like you've Oved yet so I'm not sure what to tell you. 

Blue - Glad you're able to cope with the ms. Congrats on being 9 weeks already! You're well over the highest risk period already. Just a few more weeks to go before you're really out of that scary time. How sad that you never see your OH anymore...but I'm glad he's working hard to keep you and baby safe and provided for! 

Linny - That is very exciting about your score for September! That will be nice to have a night out when your baby is a couple months old. I'm glad you were able to get tickets after all! :hugs:

AFM - I meant to say yesterday, but I didn't have time...but the other night I was watching tv and had my hands on my bare belly and I realized I actually could feel kicks from the outside! They are very light but definitely can be felt. Then after that I decided to watch and see if I could see them from the outside...and I CAN!!!! :happydance: Again, it's very subtle and I can only see it with my bare belly, not with any clothes over top. I was SO excited and rushed home to tell my DH, but sadly he was kind of grumpy and impatient that night and never waited around long enough to see for himself. :cry: I also rarely see dh lately because he's been working evenings and weekends, but last night before bed he was able to watch long enough to see a bit of movement from the outside. I couldn't manage to get the baby to kick though, which looks even cooler. I think the baby was playing shy since daddy was watching. :winkwink: Anyway, I'm over the moon with excitement about this and I feel like I have a built-in entertainment unit all the time now because I get to feel kicks and movements and they are just so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Lit! It's so much fun. But I have to ask....Where were you sticking your bare belly out at if you had to rush home to show DH? :haha:


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Bright - I agree that you're only supposed to test until you get your positive and then you will ov 24-36 hours after or something like that. I don't have any fertility problems and if I keep testing my ov tests continue to stay positive for days after ovulating. It depends how sensitive the brand of test you're using is, etc. But judging by your chart it doesn't actually look like you've Oved yet so I'm not sure what to tell you.
> 
> Blue - Glad you're able to cope with the ms. Congrats on being 9 weeks already! You're well over the highest risk period already. Just a few more weeks to go before you're really out of that scary time. How sad that you never see your OH anymore...but I'm glad he's working hard to keep you and baby safe and provided for!
> 
> Linny - That is very exciting about your score for September! That will be nice to have a night out when your baby is a couple months old. I'm glad you were able to get tickets after all! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I meant to say yesterday, but I didn't have time...but the other night I was watching tv and had my hands on my bare belly and I realized I actually could feel kicks from the outside! They are very light but definitely can be felt. Then after that I decided to watch and see if I could see them from the outside...and I CAN!!!! :happydance: Again, it's very subtle and I can only see it with my bare belly, not with any clothes over top. I was SO excited and rushed home to tell my DH, but sadly he was kind of grumpy and impatient that night and never waited around long enough to see for himself. :cry: I also rarely see dh lately because he's been working evenings and weekends, but last night before bed he was able to watch long enough to see a bit of movement from the outside. I couldn't manage to get the baby to kick though, which looks even cooler. I think the baby was playing shy since daddy was watching. :winkwink: Anyway, I'm over the moon with excitement about this and I feel like I have a built-in entertainment unit all the time now because I get to feel kicks and movements and they are just so cute! :cloud9:

LL - Thanks, that's why I am confused I normally get two days of positives and it goes negative which is normal. I know once you get a positive you are suppose to stop but I was told by my doctor that it was ok to test until you get a negative it doesn't hurt or change anything but I am looking at my chart and it's not making any since. I got positives early than negatives than positives again. But oh well it is what it is. I will just wait until next cycle to try again.


----------



## bluestars

Maybe this is a month you didn't ovulate. My chart went wierd the month didn't O. 

Lit- that's beautiful about the movement. Dons and I where taking about November the other day. Can't wait for it to be us. Enjoy it Mrs. Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, so glad to hear you've found a helpful physio :) I'm sure it will make a world of difference. I've also heard that the bump supports are quite good. Haven't needed one myself, but have heard good things from friends.

LL, I hope your DH will find a good "career" job before baby arrives so you don't have too much financial stress while you're off. Actually, DH's work said today that if he would like longer (he had initially asked for 3 - 4 weeks) they would be okay with that and he could go on parental leave so we're quite happy about that. He's going to start with 2 weeks and we'll see how things are going. 

Don't you just love the feeling of movement? How exciting that you can feel and see it from the outside now :) I think my baby is a bit shy as it took some time before he would cooperate for DH to see and feel him moving. He now seems used to DH, but if anyone else tries to feel my belly, he stops moving. My sister has been trying for ages and all she's managed to feel so far is hiccups, lol. 

Bright, your chart looks like you haven't ovulated yet. Maybe your body is still trying to ovulate and that's the reason for the multiple positives. 

Blue, glad to hear your weight loss has slowed down now. I hope it stays that way! 9 weeks - time seems to be flying!! I'm so excited for you :) Can't wait to hear all about your 12 week scan. Are you planning to find out the gender when you can?

AFM, tomorrow could be the big day... I'm feeling nervous and excited. At the moment the nerves are outweighing the excitement as I'm not quite sure what to expect, but I know it'll all be worth it in the end :) Our washing machine got delivered yesterday so I've been putting it through it's paces finishing up the last minute laundry today. Gonna have the bags packed and ready in case we get called in tomorrow morning and stay in.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - :haha: Actually, I thought about my post after I wrote it and realized people were probably wondering where I had my bare belly out for display! Hahah but I was actually babysitting my nieces and nephew and they were all in bed already so I was just watching TV by myself waiting for my sister-and-brother in law to get home! So not as weird as it sounded! Hahaha

Lindsay - aww! That is so cute and funny that your baby wouldn't move for anyone else! It's strange that they could tell but maybe they can hear the different voices or something! I was trying to coax him/her to move last night and s/he would start moving if I used a bit of a louder tone...but when my DH said something s/he wouldn't move at all! So probably shy about her daddy. But we'll fix that ASAP!! 

I cannot believe how exciting it is that you may be getting induced tomorrow! Wow! I can imagine your nerves would be going haywire right now! Sounds like a very good idea to get your hospital bag all packed and ready to go. I do hope you'll share with us what ended up being helpful to bring and what didn't! Anyway, best of luck tomorrow or whenever they call you and I am hoping and praying for a healthy and "easy" delivery for you! I can't WAIT to hear the news! :hugs: 

Blue - it is so fun daydreaming and planning for when baby arrives!! I cannot WAIT for you to finally have your rainbow baby in your arms ( and same with every last one of us here)!


----------



## slg76

Lindsay, so, so, so excited for you!!! I hope everything goes smoothly and quickly when the time comes. Can't wait to see a pic of your little one <3


----------



## brighteyez73

Well do you think its the vitamins? Because this is the first month this has ever happened and I have been ttc and charting for two years.


----------



## bluestars

Linds that is so exciting! I how you do get taken tomorrow. Fingers crossed !!

Lit- it won't be long and you will be where Linds is! Hehe I just want to get to where you are first. Sara where are u this cycle. Have you O'd yet? 

Bright- ive never taken the B complex or whatever it is. But royal jelly did nothing but make my ovulation stronger. How long are your cycles usually? It is normal to have a month you don't O. It happens to everyone xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

bluestars said:


> Linds that is so exciting! I how you do get taken tomorrow. Fingers crossed !!
> 
> Lit- it won't be long and you will be where Linds is! Hehe I just want to get to where you are first. Sara where are u this cycle. Have you O'd yet?
> 
> Bright- ive never taken the B complex or whatever it is. But royal jelly did nothing but make my ovulation stronger. How long are your cycles usually? It is normal to have a month you don't O. It happens to everyone xxx

Blue - my cycles are normally 28/29 days. Ok thanks I will just wait for af and start over next month.


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - ermahgawd! Tomorrow !! or today in fact? whatever happens I hope it goes well! Let us know! X

Lit - oh that's so sweet! a great turning point for sure. It's fun trying to figure out whether it's a hand, knee, foot or whatever. :) won't be long now before your DH will be seeing it really clearly I reckon - I was quite surprised how fast it goes from a bit of outside movement to an obvious one! X

Bright - I'm not sure the vitamins could interfere that much with date of ov? Maybe cut out the b6 next month and see? X

Cryss - how are you doing? Your temps seem to have skyrocketed! X

Today I'm starting nesting! Haha. Going out to find some fabric to run up curtains for Lo's room and do some spring cleaning . X


----------



## teacup

Emma - I don't have my scan appointment, hoping it will arrive in the post next week. They said they will make it nearer to 11 weeks as I said I was very anxious after my two miscarriages, so I'm hoping it will be around the 16th April. How are you? Yay for you reaching 9 weeks! Double figures around the corner! xx

Lit - Aww that's lovely you can see baby moving! How exciting! :happydance: I think I would just stare at my tummy all the time when I get to that stage! xx

Crys - How are things going with the 2WW? Is your chart going well? xx

Lindsay - Wow good luck! How exciting that you'll be meeting baby soon! Are they inducing you? xx

Linny - Woah! Good job getting Kate Bush tickets! I'm super jealous! I couldn't get any because I was at work, but I also thought I prob wouldn't feel like going if I'd be 7 months pregnant by then. xx

Bright - Not sure why you are still getting a smiley face. Maybe cut out the vit B6 next cycle? Sounds like you ovulated sometime after your first smiley face so I'd count from then. xx

Sara - How is the 2WW going? :flower: xx

AFM - I told my sister just after I found out I was pregnant, and I told my Mum just the other day. She has already washed all the maternity clothes from when my sister was pregnant and brought them to my house and baked me a chocolate cake to satisfy my craving! Very sweet of her, and the cake is amazing! But I do think it's too early to be having maternity clothes in the house. I really hope things go well at my next scan. I'm not telling the rest of my family until after the scan. OH and I went to see his family because it was his nephews birthday, but we didn't tell them yet. Thought it would be nicer to tell them after we have been to the 12 week scan and feel a little more relaxed. They are going to be extra excited as there hasn't been a baby born in their family for 9 years!


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - So exciting! If you do get the call, I pray everything goes really well and for a safe and healthy labor, delivery and birth.

Lit - Lol. 

Bright - Looks like you might not be Oing this month, but it's probably not due to what you're taking. Just one of those months.

Linny - Have fun nesting.

Tea - Nothjng wrong with PMA and grandma being excited! Won't that be a lovely surprise for your DH's family.

Sara - Where are you in your cycle?

Blue - How are you? Moving right along.

AFM - Got my crosshairs today. Going on a ride with DH and a bunch of friends today.


----------



## slg76

thinking of you today, Lindsay!

Tea, how nice of your mom. I understand your apprehension. Although, you don't want to miss out on enjoying the early stages of this pregnancy as you can't get them back later. 

bright, hang in there. your body will sort it out! I can't imagine b vitamins doing this unless you are taking massive doses. 

Linny, have fun nesting. That sounds like a wonderful day! I'm actually finishing some curtains for my girls room right now too. We redid her room decorations and couldn't find what we wanted in the stores so I made the bedspread and curtains. 

Blue, how are you feeling today?

I'm OK. I haven't O'd yet. probably early next week. Just as well since hubby and I are fighting :sad1: We've had some extra stress lately and I think it's wearing on us. He's getting a promotion at work which is great but the transition is hard. He's had to spend a lot of time studying on top of working tons of hours. We struggle with agreeing on parenting styles and I think the added stress just pushed it over the top. We will sort it out I'm sure.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, yeah I think they can tell when it's someone else - the voice, or different amount of pressure when they put their hand on, or something. Perceptive little creatures :)

Teacup, sounds like your mum is really excited!! I agree with Crys, nothing wrong with a little PMA :) 

Linny, have fun nesting!!

Crys, yay for crosshairs! Hope you enjoy your ride today :)

Sara, congrats to your hubby on the promotion! Hopefully you're both feeling a little less stressed by the time O comes around :)

Thank you all for the positive thoughts :) I really do appreciate it. At this point it's looking like it'll be tomorrow. They were busy this morning and had tentatively said to come in at 3pm, but called me at noon to see if it was okay to push it back a little further. I'm supposed to get another call around 3 so expecting to hear from them soon... at this point I'm going to ask if it can be tomorrow so I can get a good nights sleep at home.


----------



## crysshae

Happy Mother's Day to all the UK ladies. Hope it's wonderful!


----------



## alternatedi

Lindsay, good luck and so much congrats!!!

Sorry, on my phone so no proper replies. I hope everyone is doing well!

I'm officially in the tww. Here are my symptoms, lol.

Fatigue
My face is breaking out something awful
Frequent urination

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Yes, it progresses quickly! Today I felt some of the strongest kicks I've felt yet! And I definitely don't need to have a bare belly to feel them anymore. DH has felt movement but still has yet to feel a kick since the baby still refuses to kick when he has his hand on me. 

Yay for nesting! I'm glad you're feeling inspired to get things done. I wish I could get some of that motivation! How did the curtains turn out? 

Teacup - Don't worry about having maternity clothes in the house. It certainly cannot jinx it, and I started wearing maternity jeans at 8 weeks due to the bloat! :) Just enjoy it. I am glad your sister and mom are so excited for you. I love it when people bake me delicious things because I'm pregnant. ;) I can't wait til your 12-week scan! 

Crys - Yay for crosshairs! I hope you enjoyed your Saturday with friends. 

Sara - Sorry to hear about you and your dh not getting along lately. I find any sort of stress really can put a strain on the relationship! I really hope the stress dissipates soon and you can start seeing eye to eye again!:hugs:

Lindsay - How exciting that you're most likely being induced as we speak if you haven't been already! I hope you did get a good night's sleep before you went in as I'm sure it's going to be a tiring process! Good luck and I can't wait to hear about your beautiful baby boy! 

Alternated - Oh, the dreaded TWW. Sounds like you have some good symptoms. When will you test?

AFM - Just enjoying stronger kicks, a bigger belly, not feeling nauseous, and eating a whole lot of treats lately. :winkwink: Life is good. 3 more days 'til the ultrasound!


----------



## bluestars

Happy belated Mothers day guys.

Linds I have all my fingers and toes crossed that your labour goes smoothly. 

Im on my phone so a full reply will have to come later. 

Lit cant wait to hear about your scan 

Hope you ttc ladies are cooking a little bun very soon! 

Hope you preggo ladies are keeping well.

Afm- morning sickness has been durable but pretty awful at the same time. Apart from that nothing new on my end. Keeping quiet an&#271; praying for next scan to hurry xxx


----------



## teacup

I have a scan booked for the 16th April! :happydance: 2 weeks away on wednesday. I'll be exactly 11 weeks. Seems like nagging for it to be sooner rather than later worked. My symptoms aren't very strong at the moment, but I do still have food aversions, and am constantly hungry. I couldn't let OH have an egg yesterday as the smell makes me feel very sick. :sick: My boobs aren't quite so tender though which makes me worried. Has anyone had any experience with a doppler or heard of anyone that has? I'm trying to work out if it's worth getting one or not. 

Did everyone have a good mothers day? I went on a walk with my Mum to a little farm cafe for a cream tea. I thought it would take us about an hour to get there but it ended up taking us 2 hours and then we had to walk all the way back again! We left the house at 2.30pm and didn't get home until 6.30pm! I hope that long walks aren't bad for you during pregnancy.. 

It was good Mum brought the maternity clothes over because now I have a pair of jeans that actually fit me. :thumbup:

Alternatedi - Good luck! Your symptoms sound promising! What date are you testing? xx

Emma - Sorry to hear you're still suffering with morning sickness, but on the otherhand it's a very good sign things are going well! I hope you're managing to have regular meals. xx

Lit - You are in the exciting part of pregnancy! Enjoy every moment! You must feel on top of the moon. :cloud9: xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning everyone,

Hope all is well. Happy Mother's Day to the UK ladies!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Tea - It can be just as normal to have no symptoms as it is to have tons of symptoms. I don't remember ever having sore boobs for very long in any of my pregnancies. 

Blue - I hope the morning sickness continues to get better.

LL - Yay for kicks!

Lindsay - I hope you have a little boy in your arms today, and that's why we haven't heard from you. :happydance:

Good luck Alt!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Waiting for your news! You're probably busy having a baby...hopefulyl anyway! :)

Blue - Sorry to hear the ms is still getting to you....did you say you were going to get something for it? 

Lit - Oh that's great news! I can't wait for you to get your scan .... I hope you'll post a pic of your little cherub! x

Teacup - Well done on the nagging front :haha: . I used a doppler and loved it. I have an anterior placenta and was still able to hear the hb every day from about 9w onwards. It gave me such reassurance especially after spotting and also the fact that my placenta meant i didn't feel movement till 20 weeks.


----------



## bluestars

Na linny. Hoping its going to pass in a week or two. Don't want to take anything that will harm baby. 

Teacup im the same with doppler want to try it but scared a dont find anything xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi ladies,

Just a quick note to let you guys know that our little bundle arrived last night!! I ended up being induced Saturday night as my blood pressure shot up. Sunday I had another treatment to ripen the cervix during the monitoring the little guy had less variability than normal in his heart rate so they wanted to get things going. Broke my waters after I got to 4cm and from then the contractions came very very hard and fast. Went from 4-10 cm in just under an hour and ended up getting an epidural towards the end of the hour as the gas and air was not cutting it. Pushed for 2 hours with no progress and the. Tried again after a. Hour break and the doctor finally decided the baby had his head tilted incorrectly and was not going to come down with pushing, plus baby was starting to get stressed so ended up with an emcs. Baby is spending today in the nursery as his blood sugars were low and he was quite small (5 lbs 13 oz) but if he can maintain good levels today with breast feeding he can stay with us upstairs until I can go home. Not sure how to attach photo from my phone so will post some when I get home :). Dh and I are so in love with him!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Oh Lindsay - Congratulations!!!! :happydance: What's his name? Can't wait to see a pic. I hope he's able to come and be with you both asap! X


----------



## bluestars

Aww huge congratulations lindsay !!! So chuffed for you!! Does your little hansom cherub have a name !!? Our first little forum baby! Xxxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - OMG! THE NEWS!!! :happydance: I am so excited! Congratulations! Wowowoow I am so very happy for you! You give us all hope as you're the first to hold your rainbow baby in your arms!

Sounds like the labour/delivery process was a bit complex so I'm so glad you had good care and that everything went well in the end! That _is_ quite a tiny little baby! Wow! I am not surprised since you did say you were always measuring a bit small all long! So glad you are feeling so in love already! :hugs: How amazing! You're going to be an amazing mom!

I agree - I am DYING to hear the name of the little guy! And I can't wait to see a picture either when you get home. :) I hope breastfeeding goes well and he's able to come up and stay with you ASAP! In the mean time get some rest if you can! :hugs: Also - since I like to know all the statistics - what time was he born and how long is he? :) 

Blue - I am glad you are managing! It is rough but I am glad you are hanging in there. I am sure the next scan will go great! 

Teacup - YAY! I'm so glad you got booked in for another early scan! It will be here before you know it. 

I am definitely enjoying every minute of this stage! The kicks make me ridiculously excited and heart warmed every time.

Linny - I will definitely post a pic after the u/s. How are you doing?

AFM - I am telling people I am excited about my u/s but the truth is I'm actually quite scared. I almost wish I didn't have an u/s because if something is wrong I'd rather just enjoy the rest of my pregnancy in blissful ignorance. :wacko: Sigh. But I know if/when we find out the baby is healthy, it will be the hugest relief and so worth it. 

The travel system we wanted went on sale this weekend so we snatched that deal up! My parents gave us some money towards it so that was really nice.


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Lindsay!!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bluestars

Lit I know what you mean but it will be worth it !! Cant wait to hear that good news on your scan too!! When is it ? Xxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

My Ovufriend app has calculated an ovulation date but FF has not. But it's ok, I will just wait for af and start over next month and hopefully it will be better. I am trying not to get frustrated and upset with this. TTC is suppose to be fun and enjoyable but with all of the test and supplements it can get a bit overwhelming so I am going to take a deep breath and regroup because it't not that serious as I am beginning to make it. I really appreciate all of you ladies, the your support and understanding is really great.


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Lindsay!!! Sending you so much love and hugs, for you and your little man! The birth sounds almost identical to mine with DS, take it easy, csection recovery is tough. So glad you are both safe and well. Congratulations mama!! X x x


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Lindsay and DH! I hope his sugars normalize and he can stay with you very soon! You did an awesome job! Can't wait to see pics and hear his name!

LL - Can't wait to hear about your scan and see a pic of your perfectly healthy bundle!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue & Crys - thanks. My u/s will be Wednesday afternoon! I have to go back to work after but I'll definitely update you all that evening!


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Lindsay and family!!!! <3 <3 <3
I hope that you are feeling well and getting lots of baby cuddles. I'm so very happy for you and your husband. There is no better feeling than seeing your little one for the first time. Take good care of yourself!


----------



## alternatedi

Congratulations Lindsay!! So happy for you!

I hope you spent the night sleeping peacefully next to your little guy! 

(Is this our threads first baby? YAY!)


----------



## Literati_Love

alternatedi said:


> (Is this our threads first baby? YAY!)

He most certainly is! :):happydance:


----------



## teacup

Lindsay109 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just a quick note to let you guys know that our little bundle arrived last night!! I ended up being induced Saturday night as my blood pressure shot up. Sunday I had another treatment to ripen the cervix during the monitoring the little guy had less variability than normal in his heart rate so they wanted to get things going. Broke my waters after I got to 4cm and from then the contractions came very very hard and fast. Went from 4-10 cm in just under an hour and ended up getting an epidural towards the end of the hour as the gas and air was not cutting it. Pushed for 2 hours with no progress and the. Tried again after a. Hour break and the doctor finally decided the baby had his head tilted incorrectly and was not going to come down with pushing, plus baby was starting to get stressed so ended up with an emcs. Baby is spending today in the nursery as his blood sugars were low and he was quite small (5 lbs 13 oz) but if he can maintain good levels today with breast feeding he can stay with us upstairs until I can go home. Not sure how to attach photo from my phone so will post some when I get home :). Dh and I are so in love with him!!!

Wowww! Congratulations Lindsay!!! :happydance: That's amazing news, I'm so pleased that your baby boy has arrived safely! Can't wait to see a pic of baby and hear his name! Sorry to hear the birth wasn't straight forward, I hope you mend quickly and can go home very soon. :hugs: Such wonderful news that your rainbow baby is finally in your arms. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## bluestars

Thought I'd give you guys a wee update. Was flown to hospital last night with hyperemesis again. Not Feeling great. :( xxxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Oh blue im so sorry! Its awful. Sending hugs!But at least you can be treated for it and looked after. Are you dehydrated too? Take care of yourself love, hope you are feeling perkier very very soon x x


----------



## teacup

Oh no! I hope you feel better soon Emma, I didn't realise how bad your sickness had got. Are they giving you anything to help control your sickness in the future? :hugs: xxx


----------



## crysshae

Oh no, Emma! How are you feeling now? Are they going to give you something to help with the sickness?


----------



## slg76

So sorry Emma. I can't imagine how miserable that must be. I hope hospital is able to help you feel more comfortable. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Emma,

That's awful! I hope you're feeling better soon!!!



AFM, horrible sore throat. I feel like I'm coming down with the flu -- fingers crossed this means good news when I test on Sunday. :D


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - hope you're feeling better soon love x


----------



## Literati_Love

Emma - So sorry you're so sick! I hope they are able to get you hydrated and feeling a bit more comfortable. :hugs:

AFM - Had my ultrasound today! Looks like we are :pink:! She couldn't tell me with 100% certainly but I think just because ultrasounds in general can't be 100% accurate on gender. I was surprised and VERY excited to find that out!

The scan went okay. At first I was feeling really disappointed because she just showed us the baby for about 30 seconds and then turned the screen away for all the measurements and I just felt like it was so anticlimactic and I was worried something would be wrong, so I started tearing up a couple times. But thankfully at the end she showed us the baby again, this time in a bit more detail on the face and such. 

It was really nice because when she saw the face she said, "Aww, she's so cute!" and I thought she probably always says that, but a few seconds later she burst, "Ohmygosh she is SOO cute!" and then later when I went to the washroom she told my DH again how adorable our baby was and how most babies she sees just look normal or creepy but ours was soo cute. That made me pretty happy and proud! :cloud9:

Looks like baby has my nose and dh's big round eyes! So I'm excited :winkwink: They couldn't tell me for sure that the baby was healthy since they have to wait for the radiologist's report and I'll have to wait for my dr to call for that...but she did say everything seemed to be looking good...so that is a relief. I'm sure if there were any red flags we would have heard.

I've been bursting with excitement ever since! We will probably go look at clearance baby girl clothes this evening!
 



Attached Files:







Baby1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## alternatedi

Literati, congratulations!!! How exciting!!

I know nothing of ultrasounds, but that does look like one cute baby!!! Yay for shopping for baby girl clothes!!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Lit! Adorable!


----------



## slg76

Fantastic news, Lit!!! Hooray :)


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations Lit! She looks lovely! It's hard to get a good face shot from the front. And happy it's a girl as I know you thought that'd be easier :) :hugs: xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations lit!! Im so pleased for you!...I always felt like you were team pink! Beautiful picture, she really is a cutie! X x


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies! I hope you are all doing well. I read all the wonderful news !

@bluestars: I hope you are feeling better.

So, Ive been having mad heartburn forthe past two weeks and burping, I took a test to rule out pg, as I wasnt really expecting anything because of the mc in january.. lo and behold ladies I got my BFP!!!!!!!

I hope it works out well, whats great is that I have my appointment on april 8th to get my tests results, so it will be a great occasion to figure out if we can do anything to give this pregnancy a better chance!

i guess vitex really did help!


----------



## alternatedi

Sab, omg!!! How incredibly exciting!!!!!

Happy and healthy 9 months to you friend! This thread is mighty lucky!

Also, Tea and Blue, you ladies are almost out of the first tri -- way to go!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Sabster!!!


----------



## bluestars

Lit thats great news ! So exciting.

Sab congratulations! :dance:

Afm. Still in hosp on drip very dehydrated. Not managed anything orally for days now. On the plus side. They scanned me and im a week ahead. So im 10 +4 which is always a bonus! 

Hope you all are doing ok. Short reply as I feep terrible xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! Good for you for predicting girl, lj! I am really curious what this means Aleeah's baby is, since now we have 2 girls and a boy! 

Sabster - Wow, congratulations! That is excellent that you have your BFP! When are you due and how far along are you? How funny that heartburn was your first sign. :)


----------



## teacup

Lit - Aww what a lovely scan! Yayy on expecting a girl! :cloud9: Such lovely news! xx

Sabster - Wowww! Congratulations! :happydance: Have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :wohoo: xx

Alternatedi - Thanks! Reaching 9 weeks is a real milestone for me, I've never got further than 7 weeks before. Just 3 days until you test! Anymore symptoms? xx

Emma - Great news that baby measured a week ahead! :happydance: I hope you can start eating and drinking properly soon. :hugs: xx


----------



## crysshae

Great news baby is doing so well, Emma! I hope you feel better and can eat again very soon.


----------



## Literati_Love

Emma - Oops! You must have replied while I did. That is excellent news that your baby is measuring ahead! Your baby is clearly doing VERY well since s/he is making you so darn sick! I am glad they are taking good care of you in the hospital. You poor thing. :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Emma, feel better! So exciting about being a week ahead! You're that much closer to having that baby in your arms!


----------



## alternatedi

Tea, my back is hurting so badly! It's as if my tailbone is bruised -- I have to keep standing up and walking around.

Strangely, the last time this happened was when we were flying back to the USA after visiting my husband's family in the Middle East. I was unknowingly 3 weeks pregnant at the time and 1 hour into the flight, I could no longer sit anymore. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Sabster!!! :yipee:

I sure hope you are starting to feel better Emma. I'm so sorry you have to go through this!

Lit, have you bought anything cute and pink yet?


----------



## alternatedi

Caved and took a test. BFN, although it's still really early...


----------



## Sabster

Literati_Love said:


> Thanks, everyone! Good for you for predicting girl, lj! I am really curious what this means Aleeah's baby is, since now we have 2 girls and a boy!
> 
> Sabster - Wow, congratulations! That is excellent that you have your BFP! When are you due and how far along are you? How funny that heartburn was your first sign. :)

I think I'm about 5 week right now. The DD is Dec 4th 2014 which is a day before my bday! I always wanted a december baby, and it's my 30th this year, so this would be the greatest present of all :)

Yes, the heartburn was killing me and still is... its insane. Other than that I am just feeling TIRED and I get bouts of nausea. Oh and my breasts are really sore, but I feel overall good :) 

Seriously though, Im not complaining, I just hope that the signs continue and that december baby sticks!


----------



## alternatedi

Sab, talk about some awesome timing!!! That's great!

So I took another test this am using FMU -- still stark white.

Today is only 8 dpo -- has anyone had a positive test this early? Think there is still hope or am I out for the month?


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Um... yep! :blush: DH and I rushed out that night and went slightly crazy on winter clearance clothes. It was so fun, though! How're you? 

Alternatedi - It is WAY too early for a definitive answer yet! With this current pregnancy I got a BFN at 9 or 10DPO (i forget which) and then got my BFP at 12 DPO. You still very much have a chance. 

Sab - That's wonderful that you're getting the December baby you've always wanted. That will be a wonderful birthday gift indeed! And it's good it's early in Dec so you're at no risk of going into labour on Christmas day! :winkwink:

You have a lot of symptoms already for 5 weeks. My morning sickness kicked in at 6 weeks so your nausea and fatigue might get a lot worse yet. All for the sake of baby, though, right? :)


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lit! I'll hold off for a couple days and try again. I o'd really late - AF is supposed to show on Sunday, but the all bets are off after a mc, I suppose.

Yay for cute winter clothes! So exciting!

Sab, I just realized you're gearing up to have your baby by this holiday season! So exciting!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies how is everyone feeling? 

Blue are you feeling any better? I had hyperemisis with 3 of my kids and its the worst.


----------



## slg76

Yay Lit!! I'm so glad you are shopping and having fun :)

I'm doing just fine. Every month I swear it's the month I will get pregnant. Not sure where the optimism comes from :shrug: My body is gearing up to O. I'm thinking in the next day or two. Should be just in time to get things done before my hubby leaves on a work trip for 3 weeks. Maybe he can come home to a bfp?!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Oh, that's great timing that you will be able to get your BDing in during your fertile week before your DH goes away! I really hope he can come home to a BFP soon too! I am glad you're feeling optimistic since it is better than feeling dreary and negative each month.

Alternated - Well good luck! I'm hoping AF doesn't show up for you for another 8 months or so! 

Bright - Have you tested yet?


----------



## brighteyez73

LL no just once before O because I didn't know if I o'd yet.


----------



## Sabster

Literati_Love: 
I don't have " i wanna puke" nausea, just general weird tummy feeling, and this morning I woke up and felt like I had drank 7 pints of beerthe night before (which I didnt) so, its like a being hungover in the morning feeling.

The heartburn and burping is pretty funny, Doesnt matter what i eat. 5 min later its burp burp burp heartburn! its all good, Ive always had a very sensitive digestive system, so I will deal with it. 

and yes, the absolute latest that the baby would be born is dec 19 (42 weeks) but I think by then they would probably induce me. For now I m focusing on getting through to 12-13 weeks. then i will also go crazy on clearance winter baby clothes. December is not too harsh in Quebec, but its still at least -10C everyday.. so I have to buy a a few essentials.

How are you feeling! august is right around the corner! 


alternatedi: yes we will be gearing up for a winter baby. Im thinking it just involves more layers and fleecies.


----------



## Sabster

alternatedi said:


> Thanks Lit! I'll hold off for a couple days and try again. I o'd really late - AF is supposed to show on Sunday, but the all bets are off after a mc, I suppose.
> 
> Yay for cute winter clothes! So exciting!
> 
> Sab, I just realized you're gearing up to have your baby by this holiday season! So exciting!

I also MCd in january. Are you taking anything to get your hormones back to normal levels? I took vitex the day after i started my MC and I am still taking it now... 
Like you said all bets are off after MC, I find its hard to keep track of whats happening because its not the normal cycle. It took m 42 days to get my first cycle and things were all over the place including my mood, so for the second cycle I decided i would just focus on my EWCM and go with that as my main sign of fertility, and the SMEP.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just popping in - I've been away visiting my mum and now in the middle of tons of work. Booo! Hope you're all well - i'm not sure if I already said congratulations to you Sabster?! If not - congratulations!! I was reading posts on my phone so I can't recall whether i replied before to things or not.

Sorry to hear about your hyperemisis blue - are you still in hospital??

Afm - I was given a TENS machine on Sunday by a freind - I've not heard much about them so going to do a bit of research - anyway it lead me to wondering - what other ladies plan on doing/have previously done for pain relief during labour? Any tips from mothers? x


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Sabster! Your symptoms sounds really encouraging, I had terrible heartburn early on with this pregnancy, and its still about now! 

Blue how are you feeling love? I hope you are doing ok. Hyperemesis is awful. Update us when you can!

Linny - I had a tens machine with DS. It really helped for the first few hours, and I liked how natural it was. But when things got intense it just didnt cut it for me! (Although im not sure that the pains I had were completely normal, DS head was at wrong angle so I ended with a c section, usually I have a pain threshold of steel lol) I found gas and air effective but really drying, drink plenty of water and remember to take a good lip balm! As for this time, im having a planned c section so I shouldn't experience labour. Although im half hoping he may arrive early so I can at least have a shot at it! If I was having a natural birth this time, id look into hypno birthing and water birthing. But that's just me. I always think you get no prizes for the amount of pain you can take, if you need pain relief and its offered then take it! 
What is everyone else planning on? 

Lit - I also went crazy in the winter sales after our gender scan! Feels nice to be able to prepare a little. Have you made any nursery plans yet? 

Slg, bright, alternated - good luck this month ladies, we are all rooting for you!

Aleeah - its been a while since you popped in how are you doing?

Kim - are you still about? I hope everything is going well.

Sorry if ive missed anyone!

AFM - not much to report, am so busy with DS and potty training that being pregnant is kind of taking a back seat right now. Im grateful to be feeling quite well and not too tired, this must be the burst of energy ive been waiting for since last year lol. I had a midwife appointment this morning and all looks great. Now ive got past the early weeks its actually flying by.
Hope everyone is doing well 
Lots of love x x


----------



## ljsmummy

Also this is random, but when I first joined this thread in September last year, there was a lady here called Nina who kind of disappeared...I think she was from Israel? Does anyone ever hear from her or know where she went? Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - Ooh, that's nice that your Decembers are not too harsh. I live in Saskatchewan and our winters are absolutely brutal! But winter clothes are a definite must! Since you're due in December you'll probably get lots of winter stuff as gifts as well. :) 

I am feeling good these days other than a little tired and am just loving this stage of pregnancy! 

Linny - I have never heard of a TENS machine but I suppose it can't hurt to try it? I plan on getting an epidural and that's that! I agree with LJ that there is no award for how much pain you can put up with so why suffer! But I know many women prefer not to use pain control. I think it's whatever a woman feels comfortable with and no one should make anyone feel bad for her decision on pain control! 

Lj - Awesome! Winter sales are the best. I forget now - are you having a boy? Sorry - blame it on the pregnancy brain. 

We know which crib we're getting and what colour wood we want for the rest of the furniture. We're also going to be going with a jungle theme...but other than that there's been no progress on our nursery! What about you? 

I'm glad everything is looking good for you and that your pregnancy is flying by. Has your nausea finally gone away for good? I hope so! I keep forgetting that we're only 2 weeks apart, which is so nice!

Also, yes, Nina unfortunately stopped posting on here quite a while ago but she does have a TTCAL journal now and I've been following her on there! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...rms-make-trees-take-deeper-roots-ltttcal.html


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!! Hope all is well!

Sab, my hcg reset within about 10 days and I got my first AF 5 weeks after my mc. I was expecting my second cycle yesterday, and would't you know she showed up right on time?!! Ugh. At least my 28 day cycles are back, but I'm out for the month. 

Needless to say, I'm a little down, but also thankful that my body seems back to normal. Strangely, this cycle is really painful, almost as painful as my mc. There are times I've almost doubled over in pain. Ibuprofen is helping :)

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - sorry that AF showed up and is being a royal pain! :hugs: at least you can enjoy a glass of wine tonight if you like. :)


----------



## Sabster

I would loooveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee a glass of wine. Oh well, will have to wait.


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies short update. I'm out of hospital now. Got out yesterday. Need to stay at the mothers though as my liver function is off and I really shouldnt have got out. But on anti sickness meds and steroid to stop me being sick so hopefully they work and dont harm baby. (Keep being reassured they wont.) Im 11+3 and baby was doing well in scan yesterday got another one on the 16th of this month. Havent caught up properly as im still not 10 % ! 

How is the new mummy doing has she been on ? Any pictures of baba and names yet ? 

Any updates from you ladies ? Xxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? My temps are dropping so I think I am out.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been missing in action, we've only just had broadband installed to the house and it's still quite intermittent and I haven't had much chance to do anything but work at work with financial year end etc.

Looks like I've missed tonnes and I haven't the time to catch up on it all, so sorry if I miss anything or anyone.

Lindsay - HUGE congratulations!!!!!!! I'm so glad your little man has arrived safe and well!! Can't wait to hear more about him and you xxx

Blue - Sorry you've been in hospital missy, hope you're feeling a little better at least and taking it easy x

Sabster - Congrats on the positive!!! You must be so thrilled! xx

Lit, Linny, Teacup & LjsMummy - Hope the pregnancies are progressing nicely and you're all well? Oh and Lit congrats on the baby girl gender reveal!! xxx

Sending lots of baby dust to the rest of you lovely ladies xxxx

AFM - I'm still well in myself but baby is apparently stuck breech around my fibroids. They're worried about one larger fibroid sitting close to my cervix and are concerned about my anaemia, going to have to go for drips and seeing a consultant about possibility of a c-section. Not ideal, I was looking forward to a natural birth but I'll have to run with what the doctors say.

Still don't know if this one is blue or pink but I'm still guessing pink xxx


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi alleeah. Glad you are doing well. 

Emma, I'm so pleased you are out of hospital but sorry that you still aren't feeling well. Hang in there :hugs:

Linsday? How are you and the little one???


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Glad you're out of the hospital but sorry to hear about your liver function! Are they giving you medications for that as well? The anti-sickness meds definitely won't harm the baby! I took anti-nausea meds during the first trimester and it was the one type of meds I didn't feel guilty about because I know it's safe. 

Sounds like your baby is doing excellent and I'm so glad about that! So happy for you and I hope you're feeling better soon. :hugs:

Aleeah - So nice to finally hear from you! I had been wondering about you for quite a while! But I knew you just get busy sometimes. :)

Sorry to hear your fibroids are causing a problem and that you're anemic. I'm sorry a c-section might be the best option for you since you were hoping for a natural birth but rest assured that the best way to give birth is the way that is safest and healthiest for you and baby, regardless of it being 'natural' or not! And I'm sure your dr/consultant will give you an idea on what option that is! :) 

I hope you're right about team pink! I'm so interested to find out! I hope work gets less crazy soon. I could imagine financial year-end would be crazy in the accounting business!

Lindsay - I am still dying to hear the name and see a pic of your little DS! I hope you are out of the hospital and recovering well and spending lots of time with your DH. We'll be here waiting til you get back. ;) :coffee:


----------



## bluestars

Im on thiamine and b complex, steroids and anti sickness. To get regular bloods to check things are going okay. 

Aleeah that's rubbish about the fibroid I know how disappointing it can be to get your birthing plan changed and have no option but as long as you and baby are well! ! Xxx


----------



## Sabster

bluestars: what's up with your liver? is it related to the pregnancy? i hope you get well soon and just focus your energy on getting better and having a positive outlook! :) 


I went to my appointment today to get my tests results for the coagulation test and the insulin resistance test... Well they both came back normal, which is great, but not great at explaining the two MC's... 

So i told her I got a BFP and she gave me an ultrasound on the spot. which was awesome!!! not much to see, just the sac and yolk, but she confirmed the pregnancy. She also said I have some blood behind the placenta and that its a small amount. asked me if Ive been spotting ( I haven't) and told me no sexual intercourse until she sees me in two weeks. I think its called a subchorionic hemorrhage, but im really not sure, I got that definition after searching Dr.google... which I now regret doing. 

She said I dont need progesterone ( which I think is weird) and she said to stop taking vitex, which I wont do because she has no idea what it is. In any case, its a harmless herb, so i will continue taking it for now.... until i see the next ultrasound.
I also got prescribed a massive amount of folic acid.. 5mg of folic acid per day because she says I have some gene mutation (?) and I need more folic acid to be able to absorb it? Im not sure. I was nervous. 

ARGH. I am happy and worried!! My DH says I should get off the interwebs and just relax and take it easy. I didnt go to archery tonight because I get tired when Im standing and although I didnt go to work today, I am tired...

i also ate some souvlaki and i now have crazy burps and heartburn. IT WAS WORTH IT!!!

any thoughts on this blood behind placenta thingy?


----------



## teacup

Emma - Sorry to hear you're having problems with your liver. :-( I hope you get better soon! Great to hear baby is doing well though. I have done you a new ticker now your dates have changed again! Just remove the *'s like last time. :thumbup: xx

[*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][*img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt199f6c.aspx[/img][/url]​
Alternatedi - Sorry that AF has arrived with a vengence! It's good your cycles are back to their usual 28 days though. I hope this one is your bfp cycle! xx

Aleeah - That's a shame you may have to have a c-section when you wanted a natural birth, but so long as baby arrives safely then that's the main thing. Glad you're feeling okay, and I hope that the meeting with the consultant goes okay. :hugs: xx

Sabster - Not sure what she meant about blood being behind the placenta, but I heard that sch is when there is a cyst in your uterus that can burst and cause bleeding so I don't think it sounds like you have that. Maybe phone them up and ask what it was so you can have peace of mind? I don't think you even have a placenta yet because it develops at around 8 weeks doesn't it? I might be wrong though. xx

How is everyone else doing? :flower: 

AFM - 1 week until my 11 week scan! I have told my boss at work that I'm pregnant now, he says he'll do a 'risk assessment' with me, so I guess just tell me no heavy lifting or using ladders etc. My family are coming down this weekend (my other sister + her family, my brother + his family and my Dad), so I plan to tell them all then. I hope my scan goes okay next week! I have been wretching a lot lately, any strong smells seem to set me off. Also I couldn't eat my chicken sandwich today because I could taste the iron in it and it made me gag. :sick: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - Yay for your 11-week scan coming up! I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going!? And I am so, so happy for you! Good that they are doing a risk assessment with you at work to make sure you're not endangering yourself! I totally hear ya on the smell aversion thing. That is actually funny about tasting the 'iron' in the chicken. I'm not sure what iron tastes like. But the other day I had to throw out all our leftovers of a cheesy pasta, broccoli and chicken dish because the chicken tasted too "chickeny" and was making me gag. Ick! 

Good luck telling your family! That should be exciting! 

Sab - Pretty great that you got an u/s on the spot! Nice to have your pregnancy confirmed and everything. I know which genetic mutation you're talking about. I think it's called the MTHFR mutation? Very good to be on a high dose of folic acid, then. No idea about the blood behind the placenta thing but I hope it doesn't cause any problems!

Blue - I hope everything gets fixed up soon and you start feeling better.


----------



## alternatedi

Hey ladies!

Sab, yay for a bonus scan! That's awesome! Don't worry yourself, but def call for more info if you need it.

Blue, I hope you're feeling a little better. Your pregnancy is just zooming along.

Tea, is it wrong that I'm excited about your food aversions? Sounds you're growing a very healthy baby-woohoo!!!

Aleeah, that sucks about your birthing plan being possibly changed. Hope all works out!

Lit, you are getting close! How are you feeling these days?

As for me, ladies, I'm so confused. So I had what seemed to be AF, some light red bleeding but it totally stopped after a day. Now, 2 days later and nothing. I'm so confused -- seems like I never made it to CD1 after all. I'll write it up to cycle weirdness after mc but this is totally a first for me!


----------



## bluestars

Hey guys

Teacup - your an angel. Thanks for the ticker ! You are a little godsend! Eeek your scans so soon! Cant wait to hear all about it!!!

I have went off chicken completely! Canteat anything with chicken in and strong smells!! No no no! On the mend. More bloods taken today to see how things are going. Not had the results. 

Alt- maybe test? That is odd. 

Hope all ladies are well. I had spotting while I was in hosp but had scan and baby was ok. Its died down now but hoping baby still doing ok! Got my "12 week" scan a week tomorrow. Fingers and toes are all crossed ! 

Xxxx


----------



## alternatedi

Blue, good luck on the scan tomorrow! Spotting is scary, but good to hear baby is doing great! 

AFM, came home and AF was here in full force! So CD1 for me today! I tested just in case and it was negative, so no mc. Just a weird cycle.


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi ladies, just trying to catch up! I've been busy enjoying lots of newborn cuddles :)

Sab, congrats on your bfp!! I had a bleed in first tri and they said it could have been a sub chorionic hematoma ( blood behind placenta) and all worked out fine :). 

Blue, sorry to hear you've been suffering so much with ms. Glad to hear you're home and hope you start feeling better soon!

LL, congrats on team pink!! I'm so excited for you!!

Aleeah, sorry to hear you may need a c section. I'll keep my fingers crossed that baby will turn and there will be options for a safe natural birth. If you need any info on c sections or recovery, let me know :)

I'm sure I'm missing lots, gonna try harder to keep up!

As for me, was discharged from hospital on Friday and it feels great to be home. I developed a spinal headache (complication from epidural for surgery) that seems to finally have resolved and I'm feeling more human now. As for baby's name, we have also finally decided :). He is Rowan Bearyk, last name starts with H. Someone had asked about time of birth -he was born at 2:36 am on the 31st, 5 lbs 13 oz and 49 cm long. I've attached a couple photos :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Wow, what!? I am astonished that you are over 11 weeks already! Your first trimester will be over before you know it! Hopefully in a few weeks you will start feeling a lot better! Interesting that you had spotting too. I think almost every single person on this thread had spotting this pregnancy! Wow! Just goes to show it does not have to be a bad sign. 

Alternated - that is too weird. I agree you should test! 

And I am feeling really good these days, thanks!! I am excited to be 5 months already but shocked that there are still 4 more to go!


----------



## Lindsay109

Hmm, can only do one attachment at a time from the iPad. Here's another one :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahhh! I must have posted while alternated and Lindsay were posting! Stupid me for missing those!

Lindsay - I am glad you are finally home from the hospital! What a long time you spent in there! It must feel great to be home!!! 

Rowan is super cute and handsome, and such a skinny little thing! Thanks so much for posting more info and pics! I love the name, too! How is being a mom so far? How has breastfeeding been going if you're still going that route? How is your DH handling fatherhood? Has he been super hands-on? Have you had lots of friends and family for visitors? How many times has Rowan been getting up in the night? Are you getting any naps?

Haha... Sorry to bombard you with so many questions. ;) I'm just curious! I hope you're doing well! That spinal headache sounds no fun but I'm glad it's going away now!!


----------



## slg76

Rowan is just beautiful! Congratulations. I hope you are enjoying your snuggles. I had bad pain behind my right eye for a few months after having emily. Dr didn't believe me but I'm sure it was from my epidural.


----------



## bluestars

Awww hes is adorable linds! Sorry for the headaches though! So so hansom! !! Hes perfect! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Lit I know. Its scary! Cant wait till my baby is here in my arms! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LJsmummy - That's what i'm thinking - that + Gas and Air and i'll see how that works to begin with. The thing i'd like to avoid is epidural because I know it stops you from walking around and takes longer to labour and recover. I'm wondering what other stronger forms of pain relief they have that don't disable you.....if it comes to it i'll take anything if it's recommended, i'm not precious about how birth should be. My freinds wife did hypno birthing and her baby shot out while she was on the loo at home waiting for an ambulance! RE: Nina - i've seen her a bit on other threads, I think she took a break for a bit because ttc was doing her head in. x

Lit - hehe, cut straight through the pain! The thing which puts me off is the fact that it slows labour down and increases the chances of intervention....though i've also heard that a long labour which is tiring the mother can be kick-started by an epidural giving her a break from the pain. Tbh, from what I can gather it's frowned upon here to get an epi without first trying without it (All this info is purely based on me watching the 'One born every minute' TV show hehe)

Alternatedi - Sorry AF showed up and she's being a royal pain in the privates. AF is poo, but it's one step closer to your LO. x

blue - :hugs: We all pray for the positive signs of pregnancy but I feel terribly sorry for you right now! I do hope they get a good cocktail of meds sorted to stop the sickness. As Lit said - I don't think there's a single one of us on this thread who didn't spot or bleed at some point in the first tri. I looked it up a while back and found that you were more likely to if you ahd previously had an MC. The horrible irony. But anyway, if your babe was ok it really doesn't count for anything X

Aleeah! - So good to see you. Glad to hear you're settling into your new pad. Sorry to hear about the fibroids, I didn't realise you had them - was that a new discovery? Sorry to hear they may go the C-section route, although far better it's planned than emergency, and on a brighter note at least you'll know exactly when baby's arriving etc....i'm just trying to pluck a positive out of the situation! :) I guess you'll have to make sure your hubs is about afterwards for a while as recovery can be 6 weeks or so? x

Lindsey - Oh he's beautiful!! Congratulations! and I love the name! How's breastfeeding working out? Is he sleeping alright? x

Sabster - I think that is what an sch is. When i had spotting i did loads of reading about the causes and apparently sch's that are small clear up quickly and cause no other problems. Even large ones usually shrink before the second trimester. The fact you haven't bled yet suggests it's not an active ongoing thing. And - basically all the pregnant girls on this board bled for one reason or another in the first tri - bleeds around the placenta would inevitably have been involved in some of them - so try not to worry and only pay attention to the ultrasounds. Also - you do archery? What kind? I used to run a Kyudo society here in Glasgow (A form of japanese archery). My dad did competition archery. I LOVED it but alas do not practise any more X

Teacup - wow, 11 weeks so soon! Time's really flying. I do hope you'll share some scan pics x

Bright- how are you doing? Did AF arrive as you suspected? x
Afm - Just plodding along. Still having intermittent back pain. I noticed all of a sudden the baby has moved up past my belly button and is much nearer my ribs now...it's weird how they seem to have these little spurts of growth or movement. I've also got a bit of a fire behind me to get things sorted too - still no step son visiting - ugh - I hope at the very least we see him prior to his sister being born...That would be so ridiculous. X


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - I believe so very late spotting (lite pink) this morning when I wiped but nothing now. So by this evening she may be full blown


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - He's adorable! I hope motherhood is treating you well. Glad the headache went away. 

Linny - I hope y'all get to see your stepson before your little one is born. 

Emma - I hope your test results are getting back to normal and that you're feeling better. Glad the spotting stopped and baby is okay. Almost 12 weeks already. Crazy!

Sab - How wonderful she gave you a scan so quickly. I hope the bleed has completely resolved by next time. 

Tea - Yay for a scan soon. Can't believe how fast time is flying. 

Alt and Bright - Sorry AF arrived. 

Sara - How are you?


----------



## bluestars

My test results came back worse today. Having a low day. Been teary all day ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Goodness Emma. Do they know what's causing it? Is there a treatment?


----------



## crysshae

I looked it up, and they say 50% of patients with hyperemesis have liver dysfunction...so sounds like it's "normal". Hopefully that means they have a way to deal with it to keep you and baby safe.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Crys. I havent really been told much at all but if its normal with the hyperemesis that makes me feel a bit better. Hoping it will resolve before more bloods on sat! Xxxx


----------



## slg76

oh Emma, I'm so sorry that you aren't improving. How frustrating for you! I so wish you could be feeling well and enjoying your pregnancy. 

I'm doing fine. I'm alone with dd for three weeks. She's angry that daddy went away for a while so she's a little extra tender. We are managing though. Hubby managed to catch O before he left and he should get home just in time for the next one :)


----------



## crysshae

I hope so too, Emma. They've told you nothing? Or do they expect what they have you taking to help correct it?

Sara - That's great. Hopefully he won't need to catch the next one. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brighteyez73

EMMA - have they giving you b-6 and phenergen. I had hyperemisis with 3 out of my 4 for the whole 10 months. My doctor gave me these combos and the work well. She gave suppositories first until I could keep a pill down. I hope you feel better


----------



## brighteyez73

BTW Emma - are you working?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

So good to see so many of you doing well.

Emma so sorry about the sickness... hopefully your liver straightens out.. hopefully they have an action plan! Hopefully it subsides soon, since you're almost out of the 1st tri!!! wow time flies.

Lindsay, Rowan is beautiful!!!! huge congrats to you and your family!!!

Aleeha sorry about the possible c-section. Sounds like me, I have a fibroid that is close to my cervix, I wish they would have thought about the need for a c-section before I attempted labour! With my first DS, I was able to dialate but only until 6 cms then the fibroid interfered, my ob explained it as the fibroid is not flexible, then I needed an emcs, recovery wasn't too bad. During my second pregnancy the fibroid was bigger and I was told there was no chance of a vaginal delivery, and although part of me wishes I'd been able to do that, the planned c-section was AMAZING!! I requested to start bf right away, and in the recovery room they had him on me, I was outside playing road hockey with my older son 5 days after the surgery!! The recovery was much better with the planned section, I figure since they can take their time...

Sara glad you caught O!! the 3 weeks will fly by! hopefully your dd is good to you :) she sounds so cute!!

bright sorry that AF has caught you again... on to the next month!

crys where are you in your cycle, how's it looking for you?

lit, linny, teacup you are all cruising along!! good job!!

afm... nothing new here :) just waiting hoping my uterus is healing... I'm afraid I've become quite hopeful again and I am a little afraid that I again will be dissapointed... come on June 10!! seems so far away!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - I have no idea what the regulations are where you live, but where I live we get what's called a "walking epidural" which means you can still get up and move a bit during labour! That definitely might not be standard where you're from, but it certainly is the norm here! Also, my mom was a labour and delivery nurse for 25 years, and she says that properly managing pain by getting an epidural actually helps with pushing because the women aren't as exhausted and unable to function, so they can do their breathing/pushing technique properly. So there are definitely sides to both. I wouldn't base my opinions off a TV show, though. Many TV shows and documentaries are very down on the epidural but are focusing on outdated, biased or altogether false information. I think your best bet is to ask your doctor/midwife and go with what you feel is best! But many women choose to go without the epidural and are very happy with that. I do think one main disadvantage is being hooked up to an IV afterwards, etc. So there are definitely reasons for either! :thumbup:

Sorry to hear there has been no progress with your step-son! That must be so frustrating. I really hope he can visit soon...long before the baby comes! Eeek! Sorry about the intermittent back pain as well but glad it is just intermittent. Mine has been that way as well so I'm really pleased it's not as bad as I thought (but it could get much worse). I've also been going for walks more now that it's nice out and am hoping I can strengthen it that way. Have you gone for more physio recently? How interesting that the baby is up high now!!! I am scared for when my uterus reaches near my ribs because it seems like it would hurt! Right now my baby is head-down and SO low so I often feel punches and 'grinding' movements of her head below my bikini line. :wacko:

Blue - So sorry that your liver is still being a jerk! Good to know it is somewhat "normal" with hyperemesis. I really hope things are back up to snuff ASAP! You poor girl. You really are a brave one going through all this! I was also curious - have you been off on sick leave with work during this time?

Sara - Sorry your DD is acting up a bit because your DH is gone. That must be hard to be away from him for so long. Does he go away for work often (I assume it's for work)? I hope the time flies by and that you have a BFP to show him when he gets back! 

Kim - I was just thinking/wondering about you last night so I'm glad you checked in! I am hoping and praying with all my heart that your uterus will be fully healed when you go back on June 10! You deserve another baby and I truly believe it's going to happen for you! Hang in there! :hugs: How is work/life otherwise?


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls thanks for all your well wishes. 

Bright im on steroids, anti-sickness, thiamine, vitamin b complex and rinitadine ... lol

Right now im not at work. I work bank shifts so its when im available to work shifts so its technically not on the sick im just refusing shifts. 

Linny sorry theres no progression with SS.

Kim-i've been thinking about you a lot and hope that its resolved then too!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## slg76

Linny; I also had a light epidural. I just asked them not to give me too much medication through the epidural. I couldn't feel a thing birth wise but I could still move my legs on my own. 

Yes, DH is gone for work. He is an airline pilot so he is gone often although he is usually only gone a few days at a time. He just got a promotion (yay!) and he is gone training for 3 weeks for the new position. DD is doing much better today. We've had a quieter day, just the two of us. I try to keep us busy with friends but I think sometimes she gets overwhelmed and overtired. We just took snacks to the park and threw a ball around for a bit.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - ooh, that sounds like a nice quiet day! My best friend's hubby is also a pilot! So I know how the going away frequently can be! At least this time it's because of a promotion! That will be perfect for when you have a new baby and he's making a bit of extra income! :) 

Blue - ooh that is super nice that you don't have to call in sick at least. Hopefully you'll be feeling up to it again soon.


----------



## teacup

Lit - Iron is a metallic taste like blood. :sick: Everytime I open the fridge I feel sick because I can smell the chicken! Another thing off my menu now. Glad you are enjoying the happy exciting stage for pregnancy! xx

Alteratedi - My first AF after the miscarriage was weird, it was extra heavy and I had bad cramps. But during that cycle I conceived again, so this could def be your BFP cycle! :thumbup: xx

Lindsay - Awww Rowan is gorgeous! :cloud9: What a sweetie! Thanks for sharing some pics, you must be so proud! My sister also had an awful headache after the epidural, she was told to drink coffee which was meant to help, but she was so tired from labour she didn't realise how much she was drinking and ended up getting the shakes from all the caffeine! I'm glad your headache has already gone, and you can enjoy being at home with your new little family! xx

Linny - Glad you're doing okay and I hope the back pain eases soon. xx

Emma - So sorry to hear your liver isn't working properly! :hugs: Not long until you are in second tri and hopefully the sickness will back off which will help your liver to get back to normal. xx

Sara - Sad that your OH had to go away for a while but great news you caught O! Also yay to his promotion! :happydance: I hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you see your BFP! xx

Kim - I hope your uterus heals quickly! June 10th will be here in no time and I'm sure it will bring good news! :hugs: xx

Bright - Sorry AF arrived, good luck this cycle! xx

Crys - How are things going? Where are you in your cycle? :flower: xx

AFM - Feeling super anxious today, I think it's because I have had a couple of days off so it's given me time to dwell on things. I'm really worried about my next scan, I so hope things go okay. I'm in two minds about telling everyone this weekend, but I think I deserve a bit of excitement telling my family, I just hope that I'm not telling them bad news next week. At least I have a busy weekend (2 birthdays to celebrate!) to distract me from dwelling on negative thoughts!


----------



## Sabster

Blue- i hope you get well soon. I know it`s not easy being sick, but hopefully you get through this in the next few weeks. Are youlooking into any alternative treatments that might help you as well?

Linnypops: i do olympic style archery. I had anice bow but it broke a few weeks ago and now I have to buy new limbs, but I think Im going to buy a new bow alltogether... $$$$$$$ I didnt go this week at all.. I feel tired!!

Ladies, thank you for the reply about the bleed behind the ''placenta', ( sac) I feel pretty good, although on wednesday I took my first ''winter''wipe out.. yup yup. I fell straight on my arse. But no bleed no nothing, so that's good. i hope the u/s on april 22 goes well and that the bleed is over, more importantly I hope I dont have to do 'PELVIC rest'' anymore... I HAVE needs!!!

I think the genetic mutation makes it so that I need more folic acid than usual, but I have no idea what the name is, i will ask the doctor next time again. 


Congrats on ROWAN, very cute name and very very cute babyyyyy.


Epidurals: I don't know how i feel about them. My back is heavily tattoed and Im afraid the technician will eff it up and I'll end up disabled, but Im paranoid like that. I plan on avoiding it as much as possible, but Im saying that now. Im sure Ill be singing a different song in a few months time. Im open to all options as long as my bb is born in the best way possible for both of us.

symptoms: waking up with heartburn and going to bed with heartburn is really annoying. I am also having my first bout of nausea as I type. Also. lots of wind and bloated. Other than that I feel ok. I am in good spirits and we can`t wait to tell my parents and my inlaws. Hopefully everything goes well!!

Is anyone doing SMEP? or using the sperm friendly lubricant?


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - Ew, gross ahha. And yeah, the entire first trimester I could not open the fridge door without retching either Pretty gross. 

I'm sorry you're feeling anxious but it probably is just having the extra time on your hands for sure. It's good to stay busy in the early days. I had a lot of apprehension about telling family as well, but I think in the end it's good for them to know. You're right - you DO deserve some excitement. Enjoy your busy weekend!

Sab - Ick, you really are getting extreme heartburn! Do you find that you can't bend over at all without major pain from heartburn? I've been having that lately and it's very annoying because I've realized I need to bend over a lot! I'm glad you're excited to tell your parents and in-laws.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hello everyone! 

Do you mind if I join you? There's lots of ladies I recognise already on this thread :wave: would be nice to have another place to chat! 

Hello to anyone I haven't chatted to before. I'm ttc no 2 after a mmc at 12 weeks in January. No luck so far but my cycles are improving every month so I'm hoping a bfp won't be too far off!! 

Congrats to all on the thread who have had their babies or are pregnant and for everyone still ttc, I look forward to the journey together! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Welcome mrs w! Hope you get your little rainbow soon! !! Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank blue, I hope so too x


----------



## slg76

:hi: Hi Mrs.W...funny seeing you here :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, Mrs W! Now we're on three threads together! Hehe. But this is the one I frequent the most. :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

:haha: Ha ha stalking you ladies


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Mrs W :) I stalk this thread too... I used to post a lot more but since I'm not TTC just yet I often feel like I don't belong. The ladies are great at making me feel welcome though so I stalk daily.

AFM well same old same old... had to take my younger ds (21 months) to the ER on Friday, he dislocated his elbow at daycare on Friday.. poor little monkey. The doctor popped it back in.. said it's really common.. but it was terrible to see him in so much pain! Him and a little girl at daycare where fighting over a puzzle... both pulling it... sigh..

Hope everyone is having a great weekend, it was beautiful today!! finally!!!! but we're getting a lot of rain starting tomorrow until tuesday.... so we enjoyed the nice weather today and were at the park allll day hahaha

Take care.

Kim


----------



## Sabster

Literati_Love said:


> Teacup - Ew, gross ahha. And yeah, the entire first trimester I could not open the fridge door without retching either Pretty gross.
> 
> I'm sorry you're feeling anxious but it probably is just having the extra time on your hands for sure. It's good to stay busy in the early days. I had a lot of apprehension about telling family as well, but I think in the end it's good for them to know. You're right - you DO deserve some excitement. Enjoy your busy weekend!
> 
> Sab - Ick, you really are getting extreme heartburn! Do you find that you can't bend over at all without major pain from heartburn? I've been having that lately and it's very annoying because I've realized I need to bend over a lot! I'm glad you're excited to tell your parents and in-laws.

well yesterday I wanted pasta,so i got ma pasta, thinking, "i know I will get heartburn, but its all good"". HELL to the no. it was not ok. I had to take two huge glasses of water with baking soda and i had to sleep up straight... some foods make it worse, but yah.. its pretty intense heartburn.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey Kim! You are waiting to try fingers crossed so you definitely belong! Sorry to hear about Cameron's elbow, ouch, that does feel painful. You guys have been in the wars recently, I hope there are no more incidents or illnesses for a while. Only about 6 weeks until your appointment now right? Grow uterus grow!!! 

Sabster, sorry you are having such horrible heartburn, it sounds really awful. I was lucky with my dd I only had it very rarely and it wasn't too bad. How many weeks are you now? 

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend! It's nice and sunny where I live so after a nice lie in (thanks to my hubby!) we are off to town to buy Freya a sun hat and sandals and then we have to mow the lawn and do some gardening!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi ladies :)

LL, how are the baby preparations going? Yep, it was a long hospital stay, I was starting to go stir crazy there! So much nicer to be home :). I am loving being a mom, best job in the world as far as I'm concerned, even on the hard days. Hubby is doing a great job as a dad too, I enjoy watching him with the baby. Breast feeding is going great, he was supplemented in hospital due to low blood sugar but we're off the formula now and he's back up to his birth weight as of our doctors appointment on Thursday. We've been limiting visitors since we've been home so we can have some time to figure things out with the 3 of us, get breast feeding going well ( I seem to spend a good part of the day sitting on the couch with my shirt off, lol) and because the days have been quite unpredictable ( we're never sure when he'll be eating, sleeping, when I'll be napping, etc). Starting to feel better now though so will have more visitors next week. Rowan Is up 2-3 times a night and he by usually gets up at 5 or 6 with him and let's me get a couple more hours sleep which has been really helpful. I am definitely taking naps!

Linny, i hope you're able to see your step son before his sister arrives! Sounds like it's been quite the ordeal! I had a walking epidural and was able to move around as I wanted. I went in thinking I didn't want an epidural, took hypno babies course, etc but things got so intense so quickly after they broke my waters that I was very grateful for the epidural. I think if things had progressed more slowly I would have been better able to use all of my other strategies. 

Blue, how are you feeling? Sorry to hear your blood work was worse, I really hope things improve for you soon!

Crys, how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle now?

Sara, glad you managed to catch O before hubby went away! Sounds like the trip was well timed ;) 

Kim, I've got my fingers crossed that your uterus is healing well! That's good to know your experience with a planned section was good. My hubby is still a bit traumatized by the emergency section, Rowan was not doing well at all when they got him out. I'm glad I couldn't see what was happening, can't even think about it now without tearing up. Thank goodness he is okay. I've been planning to talk to ob about what she would recommend for next baby.

Teacup, I'm looking forward to hearing about your scan! I'm sure everything is just fine :hugs: Did you end up telling your family this weekend? Sounds like you sister had the same thing happen from the epidural. They also told me to drink caffeine, didn't work though and I couldn't even sit up so they did a blood patch (take blood and inject it into spine to patch the hole). It was rather unpleasant but it did help.

Sabs, your symptoms sound great :). When are you planning on telling your family?

Mrs W, welcome and I'm sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I hope you won't have to wait much longer for your rainbow!

As for me, Rowan has been quite gassy, fussy and hungry the last couple days so hubby and I have been spelling each other off so we can both get some rest. It's been really good having hubby home though as it means I have some hope of showering, getting dressed, etc lol.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Thank you Lindsay, big congratulations on the arrival of your lo. Reading your post really bought back memories of those early days of tiredness, getting to grips with breast feeding and just that overwhelming, heart stopping, life changing love <3 enjoy every second, they grow so fast it's unbelievable. 

Also, I had an emergency section too and had a pretty traumatic experience. Baby was fine but there were some complications with me. Anyway it took a while to recover but it soon fades into hazy memories and I'll do it all again in a split second, can't wait for my next baby!!


----------



## Sabster

@ Linday: I was hoping to let our families know for mother's day, but we will wait for the scan on april 22 see how the baby is doing and take it from there. We are likely to tell our close family for mothers day, but for the rest, they will have to wait until 13-14 week mark.

Im glad you are adapting quickly to motherhood and that baby rowan is a pro at breastfeeding!! best of luck, it<s those moments that make life so wonderful. 

@Mrs W: I am 6w 3d accoring to my chart from the internets... Im sure that will change when i get my next u/s. But pretty intense symptoms I must say... Today is pretty good, so that's a relief. Now im just perma-hungry.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies,

On my phone, so trying to remember everything lol:

Lindsay: Rowan is beautiful! It sounds like all is going well -- motherhood sounds spectacular! Glad hubby is there to help you!

Tea, good luck with your scan! You'll feel so much relief when you see that little baby!! Can't wait to hear all the details!

Blue, I hope you're feeling better! Now that you're nearing the end of the first trimester (woohoo!) hopefully things will improve!

Sab, that heartburn sounds awful! Please tell me your taking antacids! I suffer from heartburn all the time and antacids are my best friend. Perhaps your doctor can give you something -- sleeping upright sounds downright horrible. Feel better!

Kim, good to see you! Hope all is well and that time speeds on quickly!

Linny, I hope everything with your stepson is straightened out soon. That's awful!

Sara, good luck this cycle!

Bright, where are you in your cycle? Have you tested yet? Good luck!

AFM, I'm just finishing out my second post mc AF and it's a doozy! The pain, cramps and volume are worse than my mc and first post mc AF. I'm trying to stay positive, but this week I've been very sad -- afraid we won't be able to have children, afraid I took the miracle of motherhood for granted and missed my window. Silly at age 33 to feel that way, but being unable to have children has been a fear of mine, and this mc did nothing to help with the anxiety. 

Here's hoping for a BFP in April!


----------



## Linnypops

Hi alls

Thanks for the info regarding epidurals ladies. I didn't realise it was possible to have a reduced dose and therefore still be able to move about etc. I will ask my midwife about this today - e.g. if they do that in the UK. We have gas and air here also which apparently is a big help. I will definitely be on that to begin with :haha: 

Sabs - Sorry about the heartburn, my major symptom in the first 3 months was heartburn and also acid reflux from hell. Are you getting that also? Unfortunately for me it has come back in the last 3 weeks and doesn't look like it's going anywhere. What I would say is that Zantac is a miracle drug. I would gag massively on gaviscon and other antacid tablets but zantac is just a tiny pill. However, the issue is there haven't been enough tests or whatever for it to be declared 100% safe in pregnancy - however plenty of midwives recommended it to freinds. So, erring on the moderate side I take it when it's unbearable. x

Mrs W - Welcome! I recognise you from another thread but I tend to come here most often. x

Kim - Nice to hear from you! Please don't not-post! if you shouldn't be posting here then neither should any of the preggos. I couldn't imagine not being on this thread though so i'm still here..I post here more than in the due date one i'm on :haha: If only there were a grey-area thread we could all legitimately inhabit :) Sorry to hear about your little lad, hope he recovers quickly...blimey, remember the days when a toy was really that precious to us :)

Tea - I always found that the nerves started to ramp up before a scan :hugs: And dwell time is terrible! :) You're right, you do deserve to be excited....I think us PAL women really deserve to enjoy pregnancy at some point x

Lit - Yeah mine seems to usually hang out down there too - in fact she's gone back down there. Also, punches to the cervix and bottom which are mighty odd. I find myself suddenly looking very startled in meetings. :haha: You're nearing V day! high fives! I was so relieved to get past that point x

Blue - You must be rattling love! :) Is it helping? Are you still at your mums? Hope she's looking after you x

Slg - Congrats on your hubby's promotion! It's a bit easier to handle them being away when it's for a good cause. Glad to hear you'll still be able to catch the O though! x

Alternatedi - Ugh, post MC AF's are the worst. Well hopefully this is a really good clear-out. And - that worry about never having children is most definitely what everyone feels I think - I certainly did and even bought fertility books...DF was mortified. It'll pass when you get your next BFP - and you will X

Lindsay -So good to hear how well you're both coping and that your husband is able to help out. I can imagine your daily schedules are all over the shop atm but hopefulyl a routine will become obvious soon. Sounds like he's a good baby already though! x

Cryss, Bright- how are you ladies getting on? 

Afm - The next court date for contact with ss is next week so DF is preparing for that. DF has also been granted legal aid (yes!) after months of form filling. It is a victory as previously a small fortune was spent on solicitors fees. We've gone ahead and started making some changes to the room anyway, we're just not putting the cot or baby stuff in till after. I'm off to see my midwife today and have a ton of questions to ask her. Speak soon, love to you all x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. Hope are you ladies doing?

Linny and Alter - AF is here on her last day so getting ready for fertile days to prayerfully catch a egg. 

Linny how are you feeling these days? You are getting close to baby arriving, those weeks are flying by fast.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - So glad you're enjoying motherhood. Is there something you are eating on a regular basis that could be bothering Rowan? If you pay attention or chart what you eat, you can usually find it rather quickly, eliminate that from your diet, and make him more comfortable. 

Linny - I hope the heartburn return isn't too hard on you. Hope everything works out so y'all can see your SS with the next court date.

Alt - Fingers crossed for you. Sorry this AF was so hard on you. 

Sab - Hope you find some relief from your heartburn.

Kim - You definitely belong here. Praying your uterus heals and is strong enough to carry a healthy baby to full term.

Mrs W - Sorry about your loss. Welcome to our group. 

Sara - How is the TWW?

Tea, Blue, LL - Hope y'all are feeling well.

Bright - Good luck catching the egg. 

AFM - Finished AF a couple days ago.


----------



## brighteyez73

which brand of the IC is best?


----------



## alternatedi

Bright, I'm still new to the game, but wondfos have worked really well for me and are pretty cheap on amazon.

Also Bright and Crys, we are both around the same day in our cycles. BFPs this month??? FX!


----------



## crysshae

alternatedi said:


> Also Bright and Crys, we are both around the same day in our cycles. BFPs this month??? FX!

Yes ma'am!


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies,

Im on my phone again so I. Not great at catching up. 

Linds- soo glad little Rowan is doing well and glad mummy and daddy are getting on good too! He souns soo perfect! 

Linny-i did read your post but I forget what it says now ive come to reply haha! How are you getting on? I hope hubbie gets visiting for ss! I cant believe hes going to be a big brother and hasnt really had time with you guys on his own to prepare. Shame on his mom! 

Lit how are you doing with little bump? 

Ttc ladies! Im praying for you all to get your bfp this month! It has to be someones month! 

Whos baby is due next? 

Afm- I do feel much better, still on the meds though. Steroids are down to 10mg from 50 so thats good. In two days I'll be down to 5mg then off them. Just have to hope that im past the sicky place. Still not allowed to fly home until im off the steroids so making the most of the mainland time!


----------



## Linnypops

Good luck this cycle Bright, Cryss and Alternatedi! I can't wait to see the next double lines! :)

Blue - Glad to hear you're doing better chicken. Hehe, well at least on the mainland you can go and buy aspirational magazines and decaff cappuccinos :) I'm doing well thanks, feeling pretty big these days. Yes, the whole thing with ss is just shocking, hopefully there'll be a result soon. The thing is several times now the court has said mum is in contempt of court and contact should go ahead, and it just gets ignored. DF turns up there for the contact time and the house is dark, curtains closed. What's the penalty? Nothing! DF then has to take another court action. Fortunately though, this next date is a different kind of hearing and should be taken more seriously. 

I think Aleeah is our next baby!? :) That's not far off now, 6 more weeks or something?

Afm - I had confirmation from mw yesterday that I am lacking in iron. I had actually been taking supplements after my own self diagnosis but I guess I need to take more.


----------



## bluestars

Thats soo frustrating linny! They need to do something thats just not fair.

I jinxed myself. IM getting brown discharge and im absolutely crapping myself again! Why wont these things end. Im scared without all this. This just meakes me terrified xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Godd morning Ladies,

Hope all is well!!

Alter - Thank you for the advice.

Alter & Crys - Good we are cycle buddies and FX for our BFPs this month!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Linny - I feel your frustrations with ss and court proceedings. We've been through it all with sd. Contact always seems to break down when there is a new baby due! We eventually got a court order and contact resumed about 1 year ago, when ds was 1 and didnt know who his big sister was. But now its like they have never been apart. The courts were awful, always in favour of her mother and never penalised her for breaking the court order when she didnt show up for contact. Well done for getting legal aid!! That's brilliant and should be a big help to you, we incurred somewhere in the thousands the first time around, and the second time dh represented himself to save costs. Good luck with it all, I hope something gets resolved before baby arrives! The other party never seems to see that its the older child that misses out from all this...

And I think you're right, it must be Aleeahs baby next!! How exciting!!

Blue - I hope youre feeling better soon hun. Good that they want you to stay until youre off the steroids. Try not to worry about the spotting, I think every single one of the pregnant ladies on this thread have had spotting, and we're all ok  I remember you telling me similar when I had it, and I know how scary it was. Can they scan you again for reassurance seeing as youre still on the mainland?

All for now, catching up on my phone so only read this page! 

Good luck ttc ladies for this cycle, sticky baby dust x x x


----------



## bluestars

I have my actual 12 week scan for tomorrow morning at 9.30. So praying everything is ok. I know this is tmi but im so constipated ! Nothing seems to be budging it! Xxx


----------



## teacup

Emma - Sorry to hear you're spotting. I'm sure everything is fine and as ljsmummy said, maybe ask for a scan for reassurance. :hugs: Glad to hear you can cut down on the sterroids now and that you feel the sickness is fading. xx

Lindsay - Aww it must be lovely having your OH there to help out with Rowan. :cloud9: So pleased to hear everything is going well with your new little family. xx

Alternatedi - I had a heavy period after my first cycle since the miscarriage. But then it was followed by a bfp! So it may be a good thing and your body is refreshing everything ready for your rainbow baby. :hugs: xx

Linny - I hope the court date goes well next week. Also lovely to hear you're sorting out baby's room! Are you going with a particular colour or theme? I can't wait to get to that stage! xx

Crys, Bright, and Alternatedi - Good luck! I hope you all get your bfps at the same time! xx

Sara - How is it going? Are you nearing testing day yet? :flower: xx

Lit - How are things? Time you put up an updated bump pic! :thumbup: xx

MrsW - Sorry for your loss, and welcome - you'll find lots of support here. :hugs: xx

I hope everyone else is doing okay and that you all had great weekends! xxx

AFM - I told all my family at the weekend! It went well, and I got some nice hugs. They are all excited to hear about my scan, which is TOMORROW! I am super nervous, I really hope everything is okay. [-o&lt; My bump seems more obvious now, though I can't tell what is bump and what is just bloat! My wretching was worse over the weekend, any food smells made me gag. I tried cooking my Dad bacon for breakfast and the smell of the raw meat made me wretch about 6 times! I had to leave it and ask him to finish cooking it. :haha:


----------



## Sabster

About the heartburn: no Im not takign anything, just baking soda in water when its really bad and A LOT of water... Some days its bad, some days its good.. it really depends.... Now im ok, but I had a couple of pretty bad days. i dont really want to take anything... I'll see if it gets worse. i know theres acid repressants, but I'll ask the doctor when I go on april 22( SO SOOOON!!)


----------



## slg76

teacup: I'm so glad that you are doing well and you will get to see your bean tomorrow :dance: Good to hear that family was happy for you. 

Yay for all your parents who are putting the children first and fighting for custody arrangements that will make the kiddos happy :thumbup: 

blue: have you tried MiraLax? It's a powder that you dissolve in any liquid to help with constipation. I use it for me and my daughter. It can take a day or two to take effect so if you are really constipated now maybe try a glycerin suppository. I'm no stranger to this problem :winkwink: 

Emma: hang in there! I'm glad to hear you are tapering your steroids. Fingers crossed the sickness stays away. How remote are you where you live? Did you grow up there? Do you worry about having an emergency and not having enough help? I'm fascinated by this. The older I get the more I think about living far from a city. 

I'm not sure where everybody is in their cycle. I'm 9 dpo I think. I had blood drawn yesterday to confirm that I Od this month. I'm sure I'll start testing soon fully knowing that I wouldn't get a positive even if I was pregnant :rofl:


----------



## bluestars

Teacup my 12 week scans tomorrow too :). I cant wait to hear about how you get on!

Sara- I have never heard of that before. I have been taking lactulose ... its not really doing anything to help. Will mention to them tomorrow and see if they can give me anything else to help. 

Where I live is very remote. Its a very small island (12 miles by 5 miles ). It takes 3 and a half hours on a boat to the mainland or half an hour on a plane. I do worry but not to much the emergency services helicopter if fast and plus I will be on the mainland from 38 weeks or before if any complications. 

Hehe when will you get bloods back to see if you have O'd or not ? Xxx


----------



## Sabster

where do you live?


----------



## slg76

Good news from me, my progesterone level came back at 7 which means I ovulated again this month. I think that makes 4 months in a row. Take that negative-nancy-fertility-doctor!! I think I'm 9 dpo today. Tick-tock tick-tock waiting to test :coffee: haha, not really, I already tested but of course it was negative.


----------



## crysshae

Tea and Blue - Can't wait to hear the news of your perfect scans. Glad telling the family was so great Tea. Hope you get some relief soon Blue. Sorry about the spotting, but like everyone has said it's most likely nothing to worry about. 

Sara - Yay for starting to test. When will you get your test results?

Linny - Hope the anemia is resolved quickly. 

Ljs, Linny, LL, Aleeah - We need bump pics!


----------



## bluestars

Haha sara your funny!! Haha I have my fingers and toes crossed for you crys and the rest of the girls this month! Haha. Up you fertility doctor! Haha. 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lol Sara! 9 dpo is very early for a positive. You tell that fertility doc!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs W - Sounds like you had a nice weekend outdoors. Here, it is snowing again. :growlmad: I am sooo sick of winter! How is your cycle going?

Lindsay - Thanks for your detailed response! Sounds like your husband is super helpful and involved with the baby, which is awesome! Hearing about how great it's been to have him around makes me really sad that I'll only have my dh around for 1 week, if that. Oh well...at least my mom is taking time off work and can help out as well. That sounds very reasonable that you've been limiting visitors so far so you can focus on breast feeding and don't have to worry about Rowan's sporadic routine. I'm sure as he gets a bit older, feeding times and nap times will get slightly more predictable. I'm glad you've been able to take naps and such to keep you sane! And I'm so glad breastfeeding is going well! I am sooo happy for you to have Rowan to take care of finally! I love your new profile pic and ticker, btw! Hearing about your life as a mom makes me extra excited to meet my baby! Lately I've been having daydreams about holding her when she is first born and I am getting teary eyed just from the daydreams. :blush:

Baby preparations are going well. We took a trip up to Edmonton this past weekend with another couple (the girl is the one who is due at the same time as Aleeah) and were able to find a few things for the baby. It wasn't that successful of a trip, but it was still a fun getaway. We also found out we can for sure borrow my SIL's bassinet for the first few months, so things are really starting to come together! 

I hope Rowan's gassiness/fussiness dissipates soon. What a wonderful thing it is that you have your DH around to help! 

Alternated - I had some BRUTAL AFs after my mc as well, one of which involved HUGE, HUGE clots and made me worry that something was wrong. I had one more cycle after that, which was shockingly light, then got pregnant the cycle afterwards. I totally understand your fear of being unable to have children. I have actually always worried about being infertile, and after the mc I really feared that I would never get pregnant again or would never be able to have a healthy pregnancy. The truth is, you know you can get pregnant and miscarriages are sadly very common. You are extremely likely to conceive a healthy baby next time. :hugs: Try to think positive, although I know it's hard! 

Linny - I hope the gas and air help you! I found out an interesting fact from a doula (well, I heard second-hand) that for the hospital in my city (the only one that delivers babies), 90% of women get an epidural! So I guess it is extremely common here. 

Haha, yep it can be quite surprising when you get a punch in a place you wouldn't expect! :haha: And, yes, I'm very excited to almost be at V-Day! It does seem like a great milestone to pass. 

I hope your midwife answered all your questions the other day! And yay for your DF being granted legal aid! :) 

I hope you can get your iron levels back up to normal soon! Have you been feeling extra tired lately? You're right that Aleeah is next but I believe she is due June 8th or 9th or something like that...so almost 8 weeks to go? So exciting! 

Bright - How is your cycle going? I see you're at the boring part of the cycle, but getting close to the good part! 

Crys - Good luck this cycle! I feel like your body has had a good chance to recover now and that it's sure to be your BFP time soon! 

Blue - Well, according to everyone I talk to at work, my bump is "huge." Or, well, I assume they mean my bump. I just get lots of comments like, "you're getting HUGE now." Gee, thanks, guys! I know I'm not actually huge for 23 weeks so I just try to let it roll off my back. But I am doing well, thank you.

I hope you stop feeling sick soon. I am so sorry about the spotting but as you said you had spotting in the hospital and your baby was doing just fine! I'm sure your u/s tomorrow will give you the reassurance you need. You are almost done the first trimester already! I am so excited for you. :hugs:

LJ - How are you feeling these days? Are you enjoying the stronger kicks as much as I am? :)

Teacup - I'll try to post a new bump pic soon. I am doing well. 

I'm glad telling your family went well and that they were all excited for you! It really is hard to tell between bloat and bump at this point but I'm sure there's a little of each. :) Sorry you're feeling a bit more sick these days too. I didn't even attempt to cook during the first trimester, so good for you! hehe. 

Sara - How wonderful that your O has been confirmed again! Yes, take that, fertility doctor! I am so glad your body is proving her wrong. I really hope you get your BFP finally this month! :hugs:

*Aleeah* and *Linny* - You girls have only posted a baby bump pic ONCE so far despite our nagging. I think it's _definitely_ time to post another one...pretty please?? 

Aleeah - I hope you're doing well and that we hear from you soon! 

AFM - Sorry I haven't updated in a few days. As I said, we took a quick road trip with some friends this weekend for some baby shopping. We didn't find what we wanted (a change table) but there is still time. Thankfully we're getting a decent tax return which is why we were able to afford the little getaway. :)

I'm still just LOVING all the kicks...I know I sound like a broken record but that's all I think about lately. I am enjoying getting a bigger bump but not so much loving my huge boobs. :wacko: I am excited that it's a short week this week since this weekend was tiring. My sister and her hubby will be coming up for Easter and she'll be able to see my bump for the first time (she saw me at Christmas but she didn't know I was pregnant yet). Does anyone else have Easter plans?


----------



## Sabster

Hey ladies I wanted to share this link:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/waiting-to-try/1952211-list-pregnancy-baby-movies-documentaries-tv-shows-watch-online.html

its a list of movies, documentaries, tv shows and more about fertility, pregnancy, how conception happens etc. very very cool! I think for the ladies that are TTC this can help you visualise what is happening in your body. its super awesome


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Sab!

I'm about to fall asleep but wanted to wish Blue and Tea good luck on your scans!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## ljsmummy

Good luck today for your scans Blue and Teacup! Cant wait to hear all about it, come and update us when you can! Xx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks guys. Getting nervous now. Will let you know it goes xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Lit- feeling huge kicks and movements that sometimes make me jump! Although I love the feeling and the reassure that he's happy in there. Recently, the kicks have been so strong and low it feels like a foot may pop out of somewhere it shouldn't if you know what I mean?! Anyone else had that? 

Will try to do a bump shot today...just realised ive not actually done one yet this pregnancy! Shame on me! X x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck with the scans today ladies. Looking forward to hearing your news, enjoy every second of seeing your little beans!! 

I'm cd12 today, time to start bding and opks and bothering to take my temps every day. Getting bored of it all now.....please let this be my month!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Good luck today, try not to freak out - I know how hard it is, spotting is the worst especially when it keeps coming back to bite you on the ass, but as you can see we've almost all been there at some stage during our pregnancy's...I think it's just one of those things which seems to plague PAL women....*Shakes fist at sky*. As for constipation, I found a solution to mine! It's yogurt. I eat it quite literally by the bucket these days :haha:. I have no constipation any more....and no bowel problems generally. I was literally passing (tmi!!!) bloody mucous for about 3 months because of constipation and IBS....now, I go normally. Maybe would help you too? Depending on whether you can stomach it etc etc :) x

Teacup - Good luck today love! Enjoy every second of it, and happy that you told family! .... We've no specific theme except bright and contemporary. Because the room doesn't seem to get the sun much we've covered the floor with a giant pale yellow patterned rug and put some light curtains up, the light shade will also be a pale yellow. We've bought a lot of frames for framing up lots of kids art we've collected etc. 

LJsMummy - Oh i'm so sorry to hear you've experienced the same thing. Yes whenever there's a change there seems to be a halt in contact with us too. Happened when we were first together, then when we moved in to a new place together...Worryingly she doesn't know about the baby yet and our plan originally was not to say anything until contact had been properly established first but there's not much hope of that now that I can't hide it. The thing which worries DF the most is alienation towards us over the time we haven't seen SS - was that ever a problem for you guys? x


Sabs - Ugh, it's the pits! Hope you can manage to get something prescribed which helps.


Slg - Congrats on your 4th month of O! :) hehe, when are you testing again? x

Lit - Wow, that does seem high! I'm not sure what the rates are round here...probably quite high as well. Seems like there's quite a short window when they'll give it here - not too early, and not too late. Again, I get all this info from a TV show :/ Not the best source :haha: I shall post a bump pic this weekend! I've been terrible with not documenting it. You need to post one too! RE: boobs - I feel your pain - mine aren't happy at the moment either. I haven't had any stretch marks on the bump but am getting them under my boobs now - I didn't realise that happened! Congrats on the super strong kicks, revel in them as much as you like! It's one of the only things which makes waking up at 4am acceptable to me haha :) x


Afm - I just checked and it's 6 weeks till I finish up work! I'm taking all my annual holiday allowance before my mat leave - I have to or else I lose it. Seems like things are really speeding up now. x


----------



## ljsmummy

Linny - sounds indentical to our situation! There has been an issue every time something changes, when we got married, moved house etc it was always a problem. In a nutshell what happened with us was we turned up for handover and dh ex was nowhere to be seen, wouldn't answer phone or return texts. We had to hire a private detective to find out where they had gone. She had got married, moved to an army base with new hubby 3 hours away, taken sd with her and changed sd's surname. It took us months to find her. This all happened at the time ds was born. So we went to court, had to agree to an hour per month of supervised visits just for dh and sd at first as the ex was concerned they hadnt seen each other for so long (of course she was?!), which left dh heartbroken like he had done something wrong. It was hard at first and ex didnt make it any easier. Sd displayed classic symptoms of Parental Alienation Syndrome, worth a google if you're not familiar. We used evidence of it in court which really went in our favour. But over time contact time was increased and unsupervised and I was allowed to join in with ds also. We are getting there now, she stays with us for 2 nights a month and extended stays over school hols, which we agreed to with her living so far away now. Its been a struggle, but ss and ds are now peas in a pod, and it seems for now that the brainwashing from her mum has subsided. I really feel for you Linny! Its so stressful, but the best thing is to get a solid court order in place, and although its costly go back every time is gets broken with a record of past events. Dh represented himself in court last summer, and if you need any advice we are pretty knowledgeable on the whole subject. How old is ss if you dont mind me asking?

Sorry ladies to fill up the page with something off topic! Had to share as its very close to my heart. Rant over! X x


----------



## teacup

Thanks for your best wishes ladies! The scan went well!! Baby was measuring right for it's dates, and was moving about! We could also see its little heart beating. :cloud9: The sonographer couldn't do all the checks she needed to as I was only 11 weeks, and because baby wouldn't turn around _and_ because my uterus is tilted. So I have another scan in 3 weeks! :happydance: She took a photo for us, but it was from the front and baby looks like an owl! I wish she took a photo when she first started looking because it was in a better position! Hopefully we'll get some better photos next time as they said my uterus should have righted itself by then. :thumbup: xx


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Fabulous news Teacup!! And how amazing you get to have another scan in a few weeks and see baby again! Congratulations I hope you can start relaxing a little bit now and enjoying it. Lol I know exactly what you mean about looking like an owl, at last scan we could see the lenses on babys eyes it was so clear and looking right at us! Kinda freaky but beautiful at the same time! X x x


----------



## slg76

fantastic news, Teacup :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Emma - Can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## Literati_Love

LJ - Yes, My baby sometimes kicks (actually, punches because she's head-down) really low as well. It feels rather awkward and strange ahha. Yay, I'm excited that you'll do a bump shot! How tragic that you haven't done one yet!!! I have been religious about it and have taken a pic every single week since 4 weeks. :) I'm sure it would be harder when you already have a kid, though!

Mrs W - I know...TTCing gets SOOO boring after a while. I really hope this is your month! How many cycles of TTC post mc is this? 

Linny - I'm glad yogurt is helping with your digesting issues. It is good for that! 

Yay, I'm excited for your bump pic!!! :) Woohoo! :happydance: I don't have any stretch marks yet but I've heard of a lot of people getting stretch marks on their boobs and no where else. I guess it makes sense since they do a lot of stretching as well. May I ask at what point you noticed the stretch marks appear? I am really hoping I get lucky and avoid them...but that seems really unlikely! I'm glad waking up at 4 am for kicks is worth it. I'm not far enough along yet for the kicks to be that strong, thankfully! I do love my sleep. :haha:

That is SOOO exciting that you only have 6 more weeks of work!! I still have about 13.5 weeks to go. I am finishing off 3 weeks before my due date, but I don't have the luxury of taking holidays beforehand to extend my leave because we just get paid our vacation on every cheque so when we take vacation it's just unpaid. That means if I took holidays before mat leave, I would just end up with unpaid time off that would likely affect how much compensation I receive while on maternity leave...not great! So sadly I will have to go back to work when the baby is only 11 months old unless she comes early. :cry: But I feel the few weeks off before she comes will be well worth it for my sanity! I will try to live vicariously through you on your early holidays/mat leave. :) 

Teacup - That is wonderful news that baby is doing well! How awesome is that! I am so excited for you. :happydance: And kind of great that you get another one in 3 weeks now. :) :hugs: I hope you can breathe easy and enjoy pregnancy even more now.

Emma - Good luck!


----------



## slg76

LL: I think a couple weeks before delivery is a good idea. I don't think any time is easy to go back to work and leave a baby. It's amazing that you will get 11 months!!! 8-12 weeks is about standard here!


----------



## bluestars

Hello ladies ! 

Teacuo! Woohoo for great scan soo please and jel of your extra scan!! :happydance: 

My scan also went really well! Baby was a little monkey ! Wouldnt do what he/she was told !! Kept wiggling about and took the woman half an hour to get her measurements! (Mummy didnt mind though she was overly pleased at the jumping about!) Everything else went great. We are over the moon! Woman actually shouted at my stomach... was a tad awkward! 

Had to do a few bum wiggles in the air and a few star jumps... and baby still sat the wrong way for her haha! Thats my baby! 

Linny- I got your doppler! I cant find heartbeat yet lol will keep trying! Knackered tonight so not updating properly 

Xxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-16 10.46.19.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluestars

Oh official due date is 26th of Oct... im 12 +3 ! Lol xxx


----------



## crysshae

Emma - That's absolutely fantastic! Every time you have a scan, you get told you can meet your baby sooner. :flower:


----------



## alternatedi

Tea and Blue, so so happy for you!!!

Will catch up later properly, but just wanted to pass along my congratulations!


----------



## slg76

Emma, I'm so, so happy for you :dance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Yes, I actually get a full year, but since I'll be going off 3 weeks before my due date, my baby will only be about 11 months when the year is up (unless she comes early)! I agree that it won't be easy to go back no matter what. I definitely am blessed to live in Canada where we get a year off. I can't imagine only 8-12 weeks. I definitely would have to quit work to spend time with my baby! It's really nice you get to be a stay-at-home mom! 

Blue - Yay! Congrats on your awesome scan! That is so cute of your little uncooperative baby! I just love learning about their personality so early on. And excellent new due date. Yay! :hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations blue!!! So happy for you! Another milestone done! Second tri here you come :-D
Hope you can relax now and concentrate on feeling better, knowing baby is happy and very at home in there! X x


----------



## bluestars

Thank you ladies. I do feel like I'm over another milestone. Dint think I will count myself as in the second trimester until 14 weeks! I usually ignore well 13 for some reason. Superstitious or I dunno lol xxx


----------



## Linnypops

LJ's - That's unbelievable! You have to wonder how people justify that kind of thing and are able to sleep ok. I wonder if some mothers consider that children are just extensions of themselves or something? I'm so sorry you all had to go through that, it is just heartbreaking to deny children access to parents and also siblings. I'm glad to hear that you got through it though, gives me hope that it'll all work out for us too.

DF has a legally binding contact order - like you he spent thousands on getting it (hence the legal aid route this time) - so in theory the court is on his side, and in fact all 3 of the last court visits have said that the mum is in contempt and contact should continue. But it doesn't so he again submits something to the court to that effect. But it SO slow. Anyway, this next hearing is more substantial because the mum is stating that the reason she is not allowing contact now is because SS is now 'afraid' of coming to stay with us. So, it's an all-day hearing where both parties submit evidence. Justin has a ton of evidence in photos and videos etc of SS staying with us completely happy and unafraid including the last time we ever saw him. I think if he genuinely is saying he's afraid then it's some form of parental alienation because he hasn't seen us to be afraid of anything! Sigh....he's 7 and a half so you know - it's not too much longer before he has his own voice.


Lit - I only really noticed the stretch marks last week - they're right underneath at the base and because they're much larger I just hadn't seen them before. Almost a year off sounds great! I think that's probably the best amount of time. Shame you can't get time up front, but at least you know there's no rush to go back. I'm probably off till january - so about 6 months. But because I sell work outside of my job and i'll have more time to work at home I might be able to save up extra and extend a bit. Ideally i'd like at least 8 months.

Teacup - Congrats on a good scan, and getting another one in a few weeks! Love it when an unintentional f* up results in a positive :)

Blue - I'm so so happy for you, and what a lovely scan pic. His/her face looks really well defined - do you have any personal theories as to boy or girl yet? :) RE: the doppler did you try it super super low? If you rest it on the pubic hair line and angle it down. Also, move it really really slowly. It can be a pain to get it x

Afm - I keep waking up at 5am with a head full of plans these days. Time seems to be whizzing by and there's so much to do - or so it seems. Not complaining :)


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Hello ladies !
> 
> Teacuo! Woohoo for great scan soo please and jel of your extra scan!! :happydance:
> 
> My scan also went really well! Baby was a little monkey ! Wouldnt do what he/she was told !! Kept wiggling about and took the woman half an hour to get her measurements! (Mummy didnt mind though she was overly pleased at the jumping about!) Everything else went great. We are over the moon! Woman actually shouted at my stomach... was a tad awkward!
> 
> Had to do a few bum wiggles in the air and a few star jumps... and baby still sat the wrong way for her haha! Thats my baby!
> 
> Linny- I got your doppler! I cant find heartbeat yet lol will keep trying! Knackered tonight so not updating properly
> 
> Xxx

Yayyy Emma! So pleased your scan went well! :happydance: That's a lovely picture! We had planned to take our scan picture to show OH's parent's tonight but it looks too much like an owl! :haha: So we'll just tell them without the picture. I love our little owl though. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Oh official due date is 26th of Oct... im 12 +3 ! Lol xxx

That's the day before my birthday! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Sabster

Teacup and Bluestars, cognrats on the scans!! Im glad everything is looking peachy :):)

I am getting excited about my scan on tuesday. I definately feel being pregnanct now. I don't have any nausea, just lots of burping after I eat. And I get TIRED. I cant be up and about doing stuff for long period of time... I start getting crampy and I have to sit... I am hoping that the " bleeding" behind the placenta has nothing to do with it. Pelvic rest is going well, we tried to fool around the other day, but i spotted right afterwards, so sexy times of any sort are off the books.... FOR NOW.

Oh yah and my boobs are HUGE. I cant wait to show them off. F*ck yah! and nothing fits me properly, so Im going to have to go and look at some mat options or up the sizes because Im bloated and I need to go up a few sizes...


----------



## bluestars

teacup said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Oh official due date is 26th of Oct... im 12 +3 ! Lol xxx
> 
> That's the day before my birthday! :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

Oooh you guys might share a birthday. Xxx


----------



## carlandjane

Hi. May I join this thread please. We lost our bean on Tuesday, it was a mmc but I then went on to miscarry naturally a few days later. I took a pregnancy test today and even though it's only been four days it showed up negative. Think I'll wait until o have a period before trying again but if I'm honest I'm scared I'll have another mc and it is putting me off a bit. I have two children and this was my first and hopefully last mc. :'(


----------



## slg76

hi CariandJane. Welcome! I'm so sorry about your mc. It is true that after having a mc pregnancy doesn't seem as simple and carefree as it did before. Hang in there. It sounds like your body is getting back to normal remarkably fast!


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> hi CariandJane. Welcome! I'm so sorry about your mc. It is true that after having a mc pregnancy doesn't seem as simple and carefree as it did before. Hang in there. It sounds like your body is getting back to normal remarkably fast!

Hi, thankyou. My body seems have coped rather well really, although it was a dreadful experience and the worst few hours of my life actually miscarrying, im just glad its over with now and i can try to move on. So many conflicting emotions at the moment.


----------



## Sabster

Carlandjane : I feel you, I had two mc's in the last year and I it was awful. and VERY conflicting. Luckily with a lot of support from my wonderful man and lots of prayer and meditation I feel much better and more at peace although i will never forget this experience. My heart goes out to you:) hugz


----------



## Linnypops

Carlandjane - Very sorry to hear about your loss. It's a horrible thing to have to go through and conflict is understandable. The only thing I can really say is that while there are no guarantees, most of the time an mc is a one-off. X


----------



## Linnypops

It's a funny thing but I was just thinking about your comment Carlandjane - about the miscarriage itself being a terrible few hours. We've talked a lot on this thread about how emotionally painful these times were but it never really gets mentioned how physically painful they are. In fact i've never mentioned to anyone in my life how much pain I was in....isn't that odd? Not wanting to dwell, just thought it was an interesting thing.


----------



## carlandjane

Your right. I haven't really seen anyone mention the physical side. To be honest for me the actual physical miscarriage was worse than the emotional side of things. It was so painful and really quite terrifying. Emotions I can deal with but because it was out of my control it freaked me out a bit!


----------



## Literati_Love

Welcome, carlandjane.

Interesting that you both are mentioning the physical pain of it. It definitely was painful but only because I was afraid to take pain meds (yes, clearly I was still in denial), but I've actually had AFs that were more painful and heavier. I was surprised by that with my mc but it's also because it was quite early on. You're definitely right though because the physical pain and experience is definitely a part of it, yet we rarely mention that part. For me it was the emotionally traumatizing part that was much, much more painful.


----------



## bluestars

Carlandjane- sorry you find yourself here. But welcome and your with a lovely bunch of ladies. I hope your doing ok. 

I can remember the pain very well. Because we where 20 weeks we went through a full labour with the twins. It was horrendous! Mentally It was just as bad I feel. 

:hugs:


----------



## bluestars

How are you ttc ladies getting on? Anyone near testing time ?? XXX


----------



## slg76

I'm CD2 today. Boo! 

Happy Easter to all. Emily and I are having a quiet day at home since hubby is out of town for work.


----------



## Sabster

I have to admit the physical pain of MC was devastating, I remember shivers and just the amount of cramps and "contractions.." crazyness


----------



## alternatedi

Hey carlandjane. Welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss.

As for timelines, it took me a little over 5 weeks post mc for AF to show. My cycles are a couple days longer than usual, but it's only been a couple months, so I'm sure they're still sorting themselves out.

The physical pain -- it was bad and worse because I refused pain meds, certain that the doctor was wrong. Is it strange that I wanted to feel the pain, almost like it a prep for labor one day?

The emotional pain -- 2 months later is still very raw, but fortunately it comes and goes. I hope you stick around this thread -- the women here are so kind and have helped so much. There's hope here, and that's just what we need!

Sab, glad you're still feeling great! I'm burpy with no excuse lol, enjoy it while it lasts!

Tea and Blue, how are you feeling? Are you claiming second trimester yet?

Aleeah, where are you? Linny, are you feeling well?

Bright and Crys, I trust you are getting ready to catch that egg! I'm CD12 right now, but I've been ovulating way late (CD19) so we'll see what happens. These days, the stress-free BDing is just what a girl needs to get ready! ;)

Lit, your pregnancy is flying by!!! How are you feeling these days? I'm glad that your body was kind to you during your mc. Thanks for sharing your experience.

Sig, fingers crossed this is your month!! 

I'm feeling emotionally a bit better. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bluestars

Sara! Boo for the witch arriving. But HAPPY EASTER!!! I hope this is your cycle. 

Alt- feeling ok not doing as good as what I was last week. Not claiming second try Until 14 weeks. Hate week 13 lol. 

Xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sorry to hear af got you slg :hugs: 

I'm due to ov tomorrow I think. Pos opk today and temp drop so expecting another drop tomorrow and rise Wednesday. Dtd this morning but haven't been doing before.

I expected my mc to be psychically painful but the fact that I had labour type contractions shocked me, it was like a mini labour and was devastating. The emotional pain is finally starting to get easier 4 months on. It's just so,etching I'd never wish on anyone, the hardest time if my life. :hugs:


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies! is anyone off today? I am! taking the day to study for a final on the 28th ( although I have zero desire to study) and I will be possibly taking a class this summer... I need to finish my degree but motivation is low these days.

Also, is anyone planning to do the tests for down syndrome and other chromosomal defects? what week is that at? i think I read week 11 but Im not sure, also, its expensive... but will do them.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is having a good day :thumbup: 

I am just starting cycle number 5 since my mc. I'm finding myself more frustrated about ttc after the mc than before. Before there was a chance that my body just couldn't get pregnant anymore. Now I know that I can get pregnant, I'm just not. I told myself I would do six natural cycles and then try a medicated cycle again. My doctor doesn't think the meds will help much but she is willing to try. I'm so tempted to just use the meds next month. It's probably not good timing because hubby is in the middle of a big change at work so he has less flexibility on what days he is home. I guess I'll have to wait out the six cycles anyway. Come on clock...speed it up!! :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Sara id have cracked and used the meds by now. Lol I started to get more and more frustrated after 5/6 months xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Thanks for sharing ladies. 

Blue - I can't even begin to imagine what you must have gone through. So glad you now have your take home baby. I didn't like week 13 either, roll on second tri! x

Lit - Do you get quite bad period pains? I think we were around the same stage but I recall mine as being very painful...but I don't get period pains really, so I noticed that as a difference. Think I must be very lucky to not get them :)

Mrs W - :hugs: I can imagine how devastating that must be to have it so similar to something you recognised as being labour. Horrible. So glad things are feeling a bit easier now....hurray for dtd days! :) 

Sabs - I did - it was just at the same time as my NT scan - they took bloods straight after, I think it's in conjunction with the nuchal fold measurement to get as accurate a risk as poss. Anytime between 11-13 weeks I think.

Slg - Sorry to hear it's getting frustrating now, you've been so positive and upbeat! Hopefully you'll not need to bother with the meds :) x

Afm - I was advised at my mw appt to go and get the whooping cough jab - and I was all set to do it when i saw a thread on 3rd tri forum here about who's getting it and why etc...and i've come away from it very confused and upset. As far as I can tell there's no statistical reason to believe it isn't safe, and there's every reason to know whopping cough in a newborn isn't safe, but a lot of anecdotal evidence is being bandied about and unfortunately it has had quite a negative effect on my thinking about it. So, i'm in a quandry. Going to speak to my doctor about it and hopefully feel more at ease as I would like the added protection at birth for her. Sigh, the worry starts already! x


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I counted 13 as second trimester, but to be honest I didn't feel like the second trimester until 14 weeks either because that's when a few of my symptoms finally lessened very slightly (really not until 15 weeks). So I don't blame you for not counting it til 14 weeks! Personally I just wanted to be free of the first tri stigma ASAP! 

Alternated - I was the same with not taking pain meds in case they were wrong. Thinking back to my level of denial makes me sad. Even when I got confirmation that my hCG had dropped to only 100 or so, I was afraid to drink alcohol or anything. Sigh. 

I am feeling pretty good these days, thanks! I actually feel quite "big" already and am noticing it's difficult to bend over and put socks or shoes on already. It's also difficult getting out of low chairs. Funny how early that happens! Good luck with your BDing this month.


Mrs W - Woohoo, ov time finally! :happydance: Good luck with the final portion of the BDing marathon! The emotional pain definitely comes and goes. For me, I still get really sad and cry sometimes about it, and I am 9 months post mc and also pregnant! So it doesn't go away easily...that's for sure. 

Sab - I have today off. It's not a stat here, but I took a vacation day from work to extend my long weekend. Good luck on studying! It's always so hard to concentrate. I did not get the genetic testing done, but a few ladies on here did so I'm sure they can help you out with the details. 

I was SO bloated in the first tri as well and started wearing mat jeans at 8 weeks (and could have used them sooner). I actually needed them less at 12/13 weeks when I started to show than earlier on because the bloat finally went away somewhat. Looking forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow. 

Sara - I don't blame you for being anxious to try the meds... but as you said, you know your body can get pregnant naturally now, and with your dh's schedule it's going to be six cycles anyway so that must be what is meant to be for you! I really hope this is your month! I remember being about ready to lose my mind at 4 cycles TTC so I could imagine 5 cycles would be really discouraging. :hugs:

Linny - I hope you are able to take 8 months. 6 seems so short! 

Yes, I tend to get really bad AF pains. The painfulness of my cycles lessened a lot after the mc, but in the early years of my AF, my cramps would be so painful that I'd have to miss school and all I could do is lie in bed writhing in pain with a hot pack and lots of pain meds. Closer to before the mc, they were still quite bad to the point where 600 mg Ibuprofen + 1000 mg acetaminophen would still leave me with pain that had me extremely uncomfortable and rather nauseous, but I was able to work through it. :wacko: So, yes, I think that's probably why the mc pain didn't seem "as bad" to me. Weird! But you are definitely lucky you don't get bad AF pains normally! 

As for the whooping cough vaccine, I can only share my own experience. I personally am sooo afraid of my baby dying of whooping cough that DH and I *both* went and got our vaccines over 6 months before we started TTC. There were zero negative effects, and I now feel so much safer knowing that my baby is protected. I have read so many horror stories of babies contracting pertussis in the early months and dying from it simply because their parents weren't vaccinated in time. I think it's well worth it to get the vaccine ASAP - whenever your midwife/dr recommends it, whether that be while you're pregnant or immediately after birth. I know in the one horror story I read, the woman had a cough already when she gave birth (but didn't know it was whooping cough) so unfortunately the vaccine after birth wasn't on time, but I have no idea what the safety of the vaccines during pregnancy is. I personally am making sure all my family members have the vaccine and for friends/family who don't, I am not letting them visit my baby if they have coughed even once in the last 2 weeks. :haha: I am extremely paranoid, though. I think you should listen to your dr/midwife and ignore any sort of silly anecdotal stories that might freak you out. Some people are very anti-vaccine and will pin anything that happens to them on vaccines.

Aleeah - How are you doing? We miss hearing from you more often.

Lindsay - Hope you and baby Rowan are doing awesome! You will be such an expert by the time the rest of us give birth. :)

Teacup/LJ/Kim/etc - How are you all?

AFM - I feel like my weight is spiraling out of control lately? I think it's still on track for normal range in total, but that's only because I didn't gain very much in the beginning. For some reason in the past month I gained 2 lbs one week, then 4 lbs the next, then 0.5 lbs the next, then 3 lbs last week! :dohh: I don't even know how that happened as I haven't been eating any more than usual and have actually finally been going on some walks. I am just scared that my weight gain won't slow down and I'll gain a billion pounds by the end! Has anyone else had a month of major weight gain and had it settle down afterwards?


----------



## slg76

Thanks, Lit. I am losing my mind a bit! This is cycle number 5 since my mc but I'm actually coming up on 2 years of ttc this baby :cry: 

I wouldn't worry to much about your weight unless it doesn't slow down for another month. Maybe your body is making up for the weight you didn't gain in the prior weeks. As long as you aren't eating a bunch of junk then I bet your body knows what it needs.


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - Thanks love - it's reassuring to know that others are going ahead with the vaccine. As far as I knew before this the only side effect was a sore arm...and to be honest from everything i've read which is official that's literally the end of it. There's anecdotal evidence that some ladies feel a bit rubbish (fluey) for a few days after too....but that's fine with me. What i'm not fine with is the scare stories about it and the claims that the vaccines are of no proven use anyway. I cannot find anything to back that up in the literature but it put some doubts into my mind....which I hate! Anyway, I will be getting it, i'll probably wait till nearer 32 weeks. 

RE: Weight gain. Mine seems to follow a staggered pattern. I won't gain a thing for a few weeks, then i'll seem to gain several pounds within a few days. Then i'll stay there a few weeks. I have gained about 30lbs already! yikes! But actually it's been a while since that number has changed. I am going walking more often now and eating better since the craving for carbohydrates and fat has gone so am hopeful that it hangs around at that amount till the end. Don't forget the baby is growing massively atm, soon it starts to put on near enough 1lb a week, add that to the placenta and the volume of fluid and it'd easily account for a few lbs per week. x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Alt - I am BDing and waiting for O. I have been doing the SMEP.


----------



## teacup

Hi Everyone! :wave: I hope you all had a great Easter weekend! I have had a snotty cold for the last week, I wake up full of snot every morning! I can't believe the amount I blow out my nose in the morning - yuck! I'm 12 weeks tomorrow! I was convinced that when I hit 12 weeks I would be relaxed and enjoy the pregnancy, but I'm still so paranoid! For example - when I blow my nose I try not to blow too hard in case it hurts the baby! I also have been trying to clear my throat instead of coughing. I wish I would just relax! I guess when you have had a loss it makes you ultra paranoid. I have another scan on 7th May (only 2 weeks away tomorrow!) so hopefully if everything is still okay I can chill out then. 

Mini rant:
My oldest sister is really obsessed with researching things and when she had her two children she got really into these hypnobirthing classes and home births, she also is dead against hospital births and believes that the NHS midwives are all unproffesional! :shrug: She paid for a private midwife for her last birth (who trained and worked with the NHS ironically!). She has started preaching to me about it all, and tells me not to watch 'One Born Every Minute' (a UK tv program which follows real births in hospital) because she thinks all the births shown on the program aren't good examples of proper relaxing births. I love watching OBEM, I think I have seen every episode! I wish my sister would just let people do there own research and make their own decisions! This is just the beginning and I forsee many arguments with her on the horizon! I personally would like a hospital birth because I think that it's the best place to be in case something were to go wrong. But that is just my view, and I wouldn't dream of pressuring someone to agree with me! Ugh - I hate unwanted advice. 

Sorry - I had to have a vent about that one! 

Bright - SMEP is def a good route to go down! I started falling pregnant when OH and I BD'd the day before O, we would hold off for a couple of days before so he had lots of strong swimmers ready! Good luck this cycle! xx 

Linny - I hope you get some reassuring info from the doc about the vaccine. I need to get the flu one at some point, but I'm waiting for this rubbish cold to go first. xx

Sara - Sorry you're feeling down about ttc. :hugs: It can't help that your OH keeps having to jet off either! I'm sure your BFP cycle is just around the corner. Do you use opks? xx

Lit - I'm sure your body needs all those reserves for baby! As Linny said, your body will probably go through phases of storing. You're such a skinny mini normally that I'm sure the extra pounds probably aren't noticable! I doubt you're growing any extra chins! :haha: I hope everything is going okay, have you started buying afew things for baby? :flower: xx

Emma - How's my bump buddy doing? Has your sickness gone now? My symptoms have eased a lot in the last week, in fact I feel suprisingly normal! I hope that isn't a bad sign. I did read somewhere that as you approach second tri you start to feel better. xx

Sabster - I opted out of the Downs Syndrome testing. My sister had the testing done with both her pregnancies, the first they gave a risk of 1 in 10,000 chance of having DS, and the second pregnancy they gave a risk of 1 in 300! It really worried her when she was pregnant with her second because the risk chance was so dramatically different from her first. Of course her second son turned out to be just fine. So I thought to save the worry I would opt out. It's free here on the NHS though. xx

Mrs W - Good luck this cycle! Sounds like you are going to catch that egg! :happydance: I hope the 2WW goes quickly for you. xx

How is every one else? I hope you're all doing okay! :flower: xxx


----------



## carlandjane

Daft question perhaps but is it ok to start trying again before I get my period after mc?


----------



## teacup

Sorry to hear about your loss CarlandJane. :hugs: It's such a heartbreaking thing to go through. xxx

Yes you can ttc straight away - that's what we did. Doctors usually only recommend waiting for dating purposes as your cycle might be a little whacky after a miscarriage so you may ovulate earlier or later than usual. xx


----------



## slg76

carlandjane: several of these ladies have gotten pregnant after a mc without having a cycle first. Good luck :flower:

Unwanted advise is so annoying. People need to realize that what is best for them isn't what is best for everybody. I would try saying something like, "I"m glad that worked out so well for you but it's just not for me". 

Glad you pregnant ladies are doing so well. Sorry about the cold! It's hard when you can't take any medicine to help it. But, cough and blow away....that baby is stuck tight!


----------



## crysshae

Sara - Sorry AF got you. Will DH be back before O?

Linny - Sorry you've found some info that worries you about the vaccine. Hope your doctor can help you with your concerns.

Emma - How are you feeling? Do you have new results about your liver yet?

Lit - You are probably just making up for lost time as far as weight gain. 

Bright - Good luck!

Aleeah - Hope you're doing well. 

Tea - I hope that nasty cold goes away soon. Sorry your sister is bothering you. Hope you are able to let her know how you feel about your pregnancy and birth. 

Carl - Lots of ladies try before AF. I did not, but I temped, and it showed I O'd a couple days later than usual.

Hope all of you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Thanks for the reassurance. I'm sorry you've been TTC this baby for so incredibly long. I'd imagine I'd be losing my mind as well. I do know it can be normal without any fertility problems to take 6-12 months to conceive, and at least you know you've ovulating, so I think your time is going to come soon! :hugs: I am rooting for you every day! 

Linny - Oh, I definitely think the vaccines are very effective and if you can't find any real medical literature supporting those ladies' claims, I would completely disregard them! Sounds like a good plan to get it around 32 weeks. :) 

Good to know about your weight gain as well! I do think our bodies will just make us gain whatever we're supposed to and we don't have a ton of control over it as long as we're eating relatively healthy (obviously we're pregnant and going to have treats sometimes)! It does make sense that we'd gain a lot some weeks, but I suppose the fact that it's been persisting for a month was worrying me. The thing is, I really think I'm starting to retain a LOT of water, which I know is factored into pregnancy weight gain, but I think I'm starting to pile it on. I've started weighing myself daily to see exactly what is going on. I weighed the exact same for several days, and now suddenly overnight I put on 3 lbs again. I didn't eat any more than usual yesterday (in fact, I probably ate less), but I did have a saltier supper as we had a BBQ with friends...so I'm SURE it's all water retention. It'd be impossible to gain 3 lbs of fat overnight without extreme gluttony! Also, confirming my suspicions, I normally pee every 20-30 minutes, and I didn't pee for the ENTIRE morning today. My body is just hanging on to fluids! The annoying thing is, though, I'm never 'losing' this retention...it is just adding up and up! So hopefully I lose a ton of it the moment I push that baby out. I've been noticing my feet/ankles have been slightly puffy lately, and I just feel puffy and large all over (but don't worry, my BP is totally normal). So...yep. 

Bright - Doing well. Great job on the SMEP! It's sure to work soon. 

Teacup - Your sister sounds annoyingly pushy. I think she should just leave you alone to make your own decisions! Don't be afraid to tell her that. It's really none of her business.

Thanks for the reassurance as well. We bought a few cute things like sheets and a diaper stacker on our little baby-shopping road trip the other weekend, and we got help from my parents buying a stroller and car seat, so we're getting there! I've also been picking up cute baby girl clothes on clearance at the grocery store whenever I see a good deal! When do you think you will start buying things? 

Carlandjane- Opinions are mixed on that but there are definitely lots of success stories on TTC before your first AF. Lots of drs recommend waiting until after your first AF, but as someone said it's mostly for dating purposes (plus emotional reasons). Lots of people get preg right away and do great...there just might have to be an early u/s to confirm dates (which you can't really complain about)! I personally followed my dr's advice to wait, and I felt good about it. 

Crys - Thanks. How is your cycle going? 

AFM - Like teacup, I also acquired a gross snotty cold over the weekend (AGAIN). My sister and her dh came to visit for Easter and within 2 days she had infected my entire family with her cold (minus my dh, thankfully, because he was just getting over the stomach flu). So I'm sure I'll be sick for the next 2-3 weeks as per my usual pattern.  

Dr's appointment today, and I will be asking to see the full report on my ultrasound.


----------



## shiris

I'm so sorry for your loss:(
My doctor told me that after two weeks, it was fine to start trying again, even before AF comes. 
Good luck:)


----------



## carlandjane

Thankyou all for your help, its so nice to be able to ask your advice and opinions without feeling awkward or like a numpty!! Im still considering things as i dont feel ready for sex again yet much to my husbands dismay as he would like to start trying again right away. Emotionally I feel ok about what happened but equally i feel like i shouldnt rush into trying to get pregnant asap for some reason. Darned brain.


----------



## Sabster

Linnypops and Literati_Love: Ihad a huge argument with my sister in law about whooping cough and vaccines. Theres a case in toronto about a young girl of 5 weeks that contracted it because so many people are unvaccinated now... anyways, i posted the article on FB and there was a blowup. She doesnt know im pregnant now and her kids are not vaccinated... needless to say we do not see eye to eye on the subject. I hate to say it but i don`t find that anti-vaccine proponents have strong arguments and I don`t find that the risk outweights the benefit. I would be more worried about environmental pollution and food quality, then the fact that vaccines have aluminium.. you know what else has alumimium? baking soda and deodorants. In any case, I find that talking to anti-vacciners always ends up in confrontations and gets really personal, so I have opted to put them in the creationist/holocaust deniers type of people. there`s no discussion to be had because their beliefs are based on speudo-science and false ideologies.

I will look into the whooping cough vaccine... I know I must have gotten it when I was a kiddo, but i will ask if i have to take it again seein that there`s more of it going around now.

I had my appointment yesterday!!! and it went really well!!!!! theres no ''hematoma'' behind the placenta anymore, so that's good and the baby measured 7 week 3days . I am 7w 5day, I also saw the heartbeat!! OMG it was awesome. it was just flickering away super fast...its goten so big in just two week. My baby shark is going well!! ( shark, because they have cartilage at this point.. LOL)
The doc told me to take it easy, but she says that the baby is well and alive and that its a good sign. I was referred to the obstetrics department so I will be waitingfor a phonecall... although I might end up going to another hospital.

I hope things work out this time!! I cant wait for 12 weeks... OMG


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful scan, Sab. Congratulations! 

Carl - It's completely understandable you're not ready for sex yet. It's only been a week. It took me 2 or 3 weeks after my 1st miscarriage to feel comfortable enough to try, and then I cried all the way through it. It was a good thing though. It helped me release a lot of emotions I had held back. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Carl- I totally get the not ready for sex. I was terrified to have sex after my boys. I bled for 3 weeks then only stopped for a couple of days before another period and it wasnt until after that. It wasnt a great experience for either of us. It was a bit sore for me too. But the first time was over and after that it got better and better. Wait till your ready xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - Yep, that's what i'm doing. Some of them 'sound' like they have some genuine information at their disposal but usually that's more down to the fact that the vacciens aren't 100% effective etc - which to me is no reason to ditch it - it's effective enough that most killer diseases have been wiped out in modern society. 

Water retention is awful! I find that some days my engagement ring won't come off and leaves a mark on my finger when i finally get it off. Then the next day it can be as loose as ever....very odd indeed. I think we are definitely more prone to dehydration and water retention when preg. Heheh, it would be great for the entire body to just un-swell after birth. A heck of a lot of it is bound to drop off! x

CarlandJane - Taking your time is a good idea. We tried in a hit and miss fashion a few weeks after - I didn't get preg before next AF and i'm glad I didn't to be honest - I was worried enough when I got pregnant the next cycle, I can't imagine how i'd have been if it had been back to back. But many women do that, get pregnant, and obviously any sticky bean is a welcome one so....it's personal preference really. Like Cryss I found sex after quite upsetting but not in a depressing way, it did help us to get more in sync again as well because DF and I were in very different headspaces afterwards....it really helped with that but obviously only useful if your body feels ok, no longer bleeding or sore etc. x


Sabs - Glad to hear your appt went well! The fact the sch is gone is great news! And I agree, the first look at a heartbeat is one of those sweet moments to cherish forever! 

I just cannot agree with not vaccinating children, for some reason the MMR/autism link seems to not be dying a death despite it being disproven. It's true, arguing about it is just pointless really. 

The controversy with the whooping cough vaccine during pregnancy seems to be that although children get it before school it's a new thing to be given it during pregnancy. Because the vaccine is too strong to be given to newborns I guess their argument runs - why would you give it in pregnancy then (The usual stuff about aluminium is there of course). Conversely the point runs that the placenta protects the child and passes on antibodies for immunity, it's not like injecting the baby with a vaccine - so....yeah. Some anti-vax ladies are suggesting getting it straight after birth and passing antibodies to the baby via breastmilk, but this seems to offer less immunity (if any??) to the baby. Apparently the cough is cyclical, with peaks every 3 years or so and also peaking during summer so - it seems it's not all the time that it's an issue - you might get away with not needing to bother with it :) 

Blue - 2 more sleeps till 14 weeks! :) x

Cryss - how are you feeling love? Any tww symptoms to share? :) x

Afm - Doing ok. Had a great sunny weekend out and about. Although, also found myself in a difficult position - a pal of mine who is about 11 weeks preg is arguing with her partner to the point of considering splitting up. I've been trying to comfort/listen/offer advice but this weekend she said to me - twice - that if they split up she wasn't going to let him see the child...now, given mine and DF's situation with Step Son I was actually gobsmacked that she said this to me. 

I plainly told her that it was a legal issue and her partner has rights, but she was adamant that she would absolutely not allow it. I later went home and told DF who suggested that since she knows our situation she's partially being provocative and that the best thing is not to try to put up an argument but to just say 'I'm sorry but I can't support that decision' and suggest she talks to a counsellor about it. Seems like my only option because laying out the facts didn't work. Also, i'm hoping it's just raging hormones and not what she really thinks!


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing okay. Been doing my best to keep myself busy and not pay much attention to symptoms since it seems marking down every little symptom can have me pregnant every month according to the points on FF. My O day was very early this month, and FF's decision seems off to me, so just waiting and watching. 

Sorry about your friend. I hope it's just hormones too. 

I agree with y'all about vaccines.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

Sorry been a while again...!

*Lit *- Really don't worry about the weight, I was freaking out about mine, as everytime I weigh myself it seems to have shot up but like you said, I'm pretty sure it's mainly bloat and I read somewhere you lose around 14lbs in baby and everything else during labour anyway. I've gained around 26lbs to-date and just think the excess I've gained is surely to be expected. I felt a little sad at the last scan as baby looks small and doesn't weigh as much as average at this stage but then I felt better as knew it wasn't because of my weight gain as it's increasing every week. It's just a petite baby, which is fine. So be reassured with the weight gain and see it as a positive thing :thumbup: xx

*Teacup* - Sorry about your cold but so lovely to see you at the 12 week mark with your rainbow!! I feel bad not being able to get onto here very much but it is nice to see so many of you thriving, and know the rest won't be far behind either. As for your sister, it's not nice she's inflicting her opinion on you, that's families for you. Be head strong and do as you please, try and ignore her if you can and if not, just be polite and say that's not how I want to do things with my pregnancy/baby when she starts up about stuff again. She'll soon get bored and realise you're going to do what you want to, regardless of what she says.:hugs:

I'm with you on the hospital birth though, that's what I'd like ideally too, for the same reasons as you, I want it to be a safe environment with people there to help if me or baby needs it. Stick to your guns missy xxx

*Linny* - Hey you're not too far behind me mamma!! I was in 2 minds about the whooping cough vaccine too, as have a pushy sis in law that is anti vaccinations and I think indirectly she was influencing me a bit. But I couldn't see how it would adversely affect the baby, so I had mine done last week. Yes I had a sore arm for a few days but I hardly noticed it. Like I said to Teacup, do what you feel is best for you and baby and don't take into account what other people think, not sure why the doctors would encourage it so much if it wasn't beneficial:shrug: xx

*SLG* - I'm sorry you're getting disheartened, you're doing so well, your sticky BFP really must just be around the corner. Hang in there and talk to hubby, agree whether taking meds a month early is worth it or not. I bet you'll get a nice strong BFP when you least expect it, maybe next month is The Month after all!! :flower:xxx

*Sabster* - I opted in for Downs testing, both me and hubby were scared to go ahead with it but I have a family history of it so wanted to be prepared for either outcome when bubba arrives. I'm glad I did as I scored 1:36,000 but I know I would have worried myself sick if I had got a high risk and inhindsight I'm not sure that worry would have been worth it. Just think it through and do what you feel is best for you and your family:hugs: xx

*Crysshae* - Your chart is looking really good this month!! Feeling hopeful this is your month and promise to check in more so I can see how you get on too:flower: xx

*Alternatedi* - 2 months following miscarriage is probably what it takes most people's bodies to adjust back, so hoping it's your sticky BFP just around the corner...!!:happydance:

*Blue* - Your baby is developing teeth and vocal cords... must be second tri now, surely?!?! So pleased for you missy and have you posted any scan pics I can get to? Would love to see Baby Blue!!:hugs: xx

*Carlandjane *- Sorry about your loss. Miscarriage is indeed a horribly painful experience and I'm sorry you had such a nasty time of it. I've had a number of them and they've all been different in terms of pain etc, I hope you heal quickly and that sticky rainbow is just around the corner for you :hugs: xxx

*LJsMummy* - Sorry to read about your situation with sd, but glad it's getting better and contact is more normal now. Wow look at your ticker, little man is getting bigger!! So pleased for you xx

Good luck to all you other ladies still trying, it will happen, just hang in there :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

*AFM* - I'm well thanks ladies. Had to have iron infusions last week and the weekend which wasn't pleasant but thankfully they're over until after the birth. New issue that seems to have presented itself is the baby is breech and in fact has only ever really been transverse or breech, the fibroid isn't helping baby to turn either. So have scan booked in for 3 weeks, if baby is still breech then we've decided to go for the ECV, I really want to go a natural birth so will try anything. In the interim, I'm trying to lie upside down or anything else anyone recommends!!! xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Aleeah. When my oldest daughter had not turned at 34 weeks, my doctor asked me to sleep every night with my bum on a pillow. When I went in at 36 weeks, she had turned. 

With my twins, Twin A's head was on my left side near my hip with her bottom way down in my pelvis (so low we couldn't tell what she was on sonogram) with a her feet up by her head (she was "bent in half"), and Twin B was up on my right side already turned head down. This was at about 26 weeks I think. Since there is less room, they hope twins are turned earlier as it might not be possible later. Well some time before my next appointment, I felt and watched her turn on her own. It was like this strange morph thing moving on my left side. It was odd and a tiny bit painful, but it was really cool to watch. Sure enough, next sonogram showed her head down and that she was a girl. :flower:

So the moral of the story is it is normal for some little ones to wait to turn till later. They are just comfy in there.


----------



## crysshae

Oh....and you notice it was the girls both times. Lol. Taking forever to get ready to go somewhere starts before birth. :haha:


----------



## Sabster

Linnypops: thanks for clairfying the controversy. I had no idea. i know newborns get the vaccine at 2 months. 
I always thought the placenta shielded the baby pretty well... I will have to read and see what the word is out there in the interwebs LOL.. Bu t yes, this babyshark is due in december.. so It shouldnt be a huge deal.

I think we will go ahead with the down syndrome testing. I am confident the tests will go well, but yes, I dont want extra worry... i know my DH absolutely wants the test. We talked about not continuing a pregnancy that would have high chances of down syndrome or other chromosonal disabilities (is it the right word?) 

Argh.... WORRY WORRY WORRY! welcome to parenthood.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - I am with you on the vaccine thing. It is too bad your SIL has to feel the opposite. I would be nervous allowing her kids around my baby! As for if you need the vaccine again, here I think you get it as a child and then have to get it once as an adult too...so it doesn't last forever. So I'd definitely ask. 
That is amazing news about your scan and I'm so glad your baby is doing well! I am impressed that you're nearly 8 weeks already. 

Linny - Sounds like you've done your research, and I definitely agree with you on your thoughts on the matter! Yes, well I think we do un-swell pretty quickly after birth. I've read (and heard) that after birth you sweat like crazy and also pee a lot, shedding all that extra water retention you saved up all pregnancy. So I am looking forward to that...kind of. Not really, because then I'll have a saggy stomach and I want to enjoy my pregnancy as much as possible! Perhaps it's time to just embrace the bloat. :winkwink:

Sorry to hear about your friend being insensitive, but in my opinion (not knowing her at all), I would say that she likely is not trying to be controversial/provocative at all or cause hurt feelings. In my experience, people are generally very self-centered, and she most likely is only thinking about her own hurt/anger right now and not realizing at all that you and your DH are in the opposite situation right now. She isn't seeing both sides because she's too "in" it right now. So I agree you should just calmly state that you don't agree with her decision and suggest she speak to someone else about it. You can still be a supportive friend, but you don't have to agree with her decision on this! 

Crys - I know...Every single month I had pregnancy symptoms! In fact, I think it was the cycle I had the least symptoms that I actually was pregnant. Sigh! I hope this is your lucky month! 

Funny about the girls taking a long time to get ready even before birth comment! :haha:

Aleeah - Thanks for the reassurance on weight gain as well. I suppose it is good to think that I am definitely putting on enough for baby so she is going to be well-nourished regardless. BTW, I don't think 26 lbs at 33 weeks is excessive at all. A healthy pregnancy weight gain for an average person is 25-35 lbs, so if you gain a lb per week for the rest of your pregnancy, you will still be under the limit of 35! For me, I will count myself lucky if I stay under 35! I feel I am more likely to go over that. Oh well. It's all for the baby! :winkwink: Sorry to hear your baby is measuring a bit small but as you said, at least you know you are gaining weight properly and not the cause of it. Small babies can still be very healthy babies, and it might be nice not to give birth to a huge one! Was your doctor concerned at all? I really hope your baby turns around on his/her own soon! I have heard of people doing acupuncture to get their baby to turn, and it seems to have a lot of success stories. I don't know if the successes are actually from the treatment, or because the baby would have turned on its own anyway. 

It's too bad you needed iron infusions as well, but I'm glad that's over with for now! Woohoo! You really are rounding the corner now. I can't believe I missed you passing the 30 week mark, and now you're already 33! Wow! Your baby will be here before you know it! I can't wait! I hope you don't have any more issues for the rest of your pregnancy. How are you feeling otherwise? Thanks for checking in! 


AFM - Dr's appointment yesterday went well. Baby kept kicking the doppler when she tried to listen, so it was hard for her to measure the heart rate properly as she wouldn't stay still for more than 2 seconds! Such a silly little baby. ;)

I have to go for my glucose test sometime this month...which I might try to get over with this weekend. Can anyone else share their experience with this? It is a non-fasting test where you just drink the drink, then wait one hour and get the blood work. However, I freaked myself out yesterday reading some forum post where nearly everyone said that if they ate shortly before, they failed the test and had to go for the 3-hour one which they passed. I really don't want to fail but don't want to "cheat" the test. I was thinking of eating a high-protein breakfast and then waiting an hour or two to take the test. What did everyone else do?

Also, at the ultrasound earlier this month, baby was measuring exactly the right size. Yay! :happydance: At the next appointment I have to get my WinRho shot (but I very annoyingly have to pick the shot up at the hospital before I go to my appointment). 

Hope all are doing well!

Lindsay - Hope mommying is going well!


----------



## Literati_Love

PS - Linny: Congrats on making it to 30 weeks! I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going!


----------



## crysshae

Lit - Thanks! You have an active little one, lol! That's great!

When I had my glucose tests, I was told not to eat before it, so it didn't mess up the results. I always tried to have mine as early in the day as possible so I wouldn't be starving. If you choose to eat a high protein breakfast, I would eat only protein - so you have no carbs adding sugar to your blood - and only drink water or an unsweetened drink. The drink they give us here is like an overly sugary soda - awful!


----------



## bluestars

Sab- we took the testing (measurements and bloods). We just thought whats the harm? It wouldnt change our decision unless baby was going to really really suffer. 

Aleeah- I'll consider second tri on sunday when I turn 14 weeks lol. Lovely tonsee you back on. Hope your feelimg ok from the infusion! 

Linny- unfortunately its Sunday I go to 14 weeks. So its still 4 more nights until then. Whopping cough vac is a difficult one. But ive seen babies with it and think I will take the vaccine to avoid the hell they went through. I hope you manage to make a decision. Make sure its your own though dont be forced by anyone. 

As of your friend that annoys me also as I was the child caught in the middle of all of that. I hope she sees sense. 

Crys- hang in there! ! Chart is looking good! Do you have twins running in your family? 

Lit - glad your doing well honey! 

:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Yes, my father was a twin, and I have 2 or 3 cousins on my mother's side with twins.


----------



## Sabster

Literati, I did the glucose test without cheating and it was fine. Mind you, I wasnt pregnant when i did it .. but still... the hard part is drinking the sweet syrup thing.. then you wait. I didnt cheat because I dot wanna do it again!!! but will prolly have to....

So, i bought my first paid of maternity trousers AHAHAHAH! they were on special for 22$ so I couldnt resist... very weird. but i think I will be needing them soonish.

about the vaccine: it's hard with SIL and vaccines... I dunno what we will do once the baby is here...


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - yeah, I didn't notice many symptoms during my bfp month but loads the one before - sods law! I can see what you mean about FF's decision - seems like CD 12 would be a better bet? x

Aleeah - Hello missus! yes I decided to put my ticker to where they dated me - suddenly the pregnancy seemed to zoom ahead lol. I wondered if you were getting the vaccine, that's good to know. I don't mind a sore arm - and like you I doubt doctors would encourage it if it wasn't beneficial....the vaccine clearly works based on the figures and I couldn't stand spending the first 8 weeks of her life terrified of other people coughing around her! 

RE: breech. i've heard that swimming helps turn babies as does visualisation....I obviously cannot vouch for either though! Sorry to hear about iron transfusions, but great that you're all 'ironed up' and ready to go now :) I was found to be anemic at my last mw appt but think it s just normal lack of iron at this stage....do you suffer anemia outside of pregnancy or something?


Sabs - yes if it can be avoided it's so much easier all round :) I think it's rubbish that you're in an awkward situation because of someone else's personal opinions. I was recently given a few copies of a magazine called 'The Mother' by a freind in work - it's very leftwing/hippyish and I guess they thought since I was liberal i'd like it - but every single issue had an anti-vaccine article in it - I kid you not! Every one of them. I speed-read them and noted there were no references in any of the articles. It worries me that it's fine in journalism to make a case like that without needing to provide evidence of any sort.

Lit - lol, sweating and peeing all the time, motherhood sounds like it will be amazing! haha. Actually talking of water retention - yesterday I decided to wear sandals which were a tiny bit tight around the front - but I didn't notice any pain. come evening time I took them off and noticed both my feet had puffed up enormously around the strap. I was a bit worried actually but after a few hours of having them elevated they went down again. Was very odd!

I've no experience with the glucose test - i'm not sure if we get it here?? But whatever helps you to get through it without 'cheating' sounds like a good plan. And good luck with the winRho - that's the same as our Anti-D right - for Rh- blood? 

Blue - Oh bum, I hate how dating scans send us all over the place lol. It's right round the corner anyway! Exciting :)

The more people tell me about babies with WC the more committed I am to getting the vaccine - i've never seen it myself but have heard a few times now how awful it is. RE: freind, sorry to hear you were also in the middle of one of those situations....me too actually - I didn't meet my dad until I was 26! 'm hoping she sees sense soon! x


----------



## carlandjane

My second daughter was breech at 36 weeks. I spent a week bouncing on a gym ball and she had turned a week later and stayed that way. She seems to spend a lot of time upside down now she is out too lol


----------



## bluestars

Linny - there was an outbreak on our island and there was loads of people with it. Those who had the vaccine hardly even showed signs or symptoms but there was a family who didnt get the vaccine and her daughters suffered badly for months and months. It was scary to watch and I wasnt even their mum! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Trying to catch up again :). It really is difficult finding time ( and hands) to type with a newborn! 

Carlandjane, welcome and sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I hope your rainbow baby comes quickly!

Sara, sorry to hear AF got you :(. Waiting does get frustrating, it took us 8 months to get our first bfp and I was getting very impatient! Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer.

Blue and Tea, I'm so glad to hear that both of your scans went well!! It's going to get exciting around here with a whole bunch of rainbow babies arriving :)

Sab, great news on your scan too! Enjoy the maternity pants, they are so comfy :)

Linny, I wouldn't worry about the whooping cough vaccine either, it is far less risky than baby catching whooping cough in my opinion. I had the vaccine just before I got pregnant as I was exposed at work, but would have had no hesitation having it during pregnancy. Hubby and I asked our family members to get the vaccine before Rowan arrived too, especially as there have been a number of cases around here lately.

LL, dont worry about weight gain, I really think if you're eating healthy your body will do what it needs. It's probably a lot of water weight and will drop off quickly after delivery. I gained 10 kg during pregnancy and by 1 week postpartum, had lost it all and have lost another 2 kg in the last couple weeks. I think a bunch of it was water weight. And yes, you do pee and sweat a lot after baby, that surprised me!

Crys, glad to hear you're doing well. Fingers crossed that this is your month!

Aleeah, sounds like you've had lots going on! Hopefully baby will turn soon. I've heard acupuncture and chiropractic can help with turning babies, as well as swimming and playing music to the bottom of your bump... No idea if they actually work though ;). I really hope things will work out so you can have a natural birth!

As for me, things are going well. Hubby is back to work next week so that will be an adjustment for me (and probably mean less sleep). Rowan is doing well and growing fast! We see the doctor on Friday so I will be interested to see what he weighs now. I've been looking through his hospital records since we've been home and have some questions for the ob when I see her next... Especially about his weight being only 5th percentile (despite length and head circumference being average). We've been out for some walks with the carrier or stroller the last few days and Rowan loves it! He either falls asleep right away, or is alert and content just looking around. (And I'm really enjoying getting out of the house :) ).


----------



## bluestars

Aww linds great to hear from you! Rowan looks great! Can't believe he is 3 weeks already! Glad your loving motherhood hehe. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Thanks. My doctor definitely said it didn't matter if I ate, what time of day it was, etc, so it might not have been the same as yours but I was definitely planning on avoiding all carbs that day (just an egg and cheese omelette or maybe some almonds). I think we have the same overly sugary soda as well. I've heard it just tastes like orange pop but way too sweet. 

Blue - Thanks. Hope you're doing well too! 

Sab - Thanks...good to know. I asked my friend who is 2 months further along than me, and she apparently ate a big DQ lunch and went straight for her test and still passed, so that gave me hope. ;) Haha. The drink definitely sounds unpleasant. I hope I can get it down ok! Maternity pants are SO worth it, even in the first trimester to help with bloat. You won't regret those $22! 

Linny - Interesting that you didn't have to do the glucose test! They must not do it there Lucky you! ;) That is unfortunate about your feet puffing up the other day! I'm glad the swelling went down after elevating them. :) Yes, the WinRho is the same as your Anti-D for Rh- blood. Did you get the shot at 28 weeks as well? 

Lindsay - So great to hear from you! I could imagine it would be hard having free hands to type ever! Good to know that you've already lost all that pregnancy weight! I'll definitely be gaining more than you did but it'd be nice if I could lose 10 kg in a week! Interesting to hear that you do have the peeing/sweating problem I heard about! Has that gone away yet? 

Too bad your hubby is back to work next week, but so nice that you've had this time at home with him! I look forward to hearing about Rowan's dr's appointment. It sounds like he's doing great! I hope you can get all your questions answered. I'm glad he is enjoying going for walks with you. I can't WAIT to go for walks with baby!


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I can't believe he's 3 weeks old either! How are you feeling these days? Has the nausea improved?

LL, the frequent peeing has gone away (in fact I'm amazed at the capacity of my bladder now that I'm. No longer pregnant, lol), the sweating is still a problem though, especially at night. I've been told it's quite normal and may last a few more weeks, especially as I'm breast feeding.

The glucose test drink is not that bad, very sweet but doable. Bring a book or something as they make you sit still so you don't "burn off" the glucose :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Lindsay. Did you eat before the test? And if so, how long before the test did you eat? I definitely need to remember to bring a book! 

I'm glad your bladder has an astoundingly large capacity now compared to pregnancy. :) The night sweats sound unpleasant but at least they're "normal" for the time being!


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Thanks, Lindsay. Did you eat before the test? And if so, how long before the test did you eat? I definitely need to remember to bring a book!

I had a 2 hour fasting test so I didn't eat before. My doctor said she always orders the 2 hour one so that people don't have to do it twice if they fail the 1 hour. I would probably eat lightly, or as you said earlier, just protein so hopefully it won't affect the test.


----------



## teacup

Lit - Great to hear baby is kicking lots and measuring to your dates! :happydance: Aww must be great to already have some baby stuff! Have you started preparing Baby's room? We wont start buying things until September probably, but may get afew cute things before then when we see them! :happydance: I hope you're over your cold now! Mine is still lingering but only really at night and in the morning, I'm feeling fine in the day now. xx

Sab, Lit, and Linny - 
I am usually all for vaccines and don't even bother to research them, but when I looked up the Whooping Cough vaccine to find out when I should have it I read through the NHS information website and at the bottom were peoples comments. I was horrified to read some peoples experiences with the vaccine. Ours in the UK isn't the same as the one in the US, you get a vaccine for 4 diseases at once: Whooping Cough, Polio, Diphtheria and Tetanus all in one needle. Apparently it's because the NHS didn't want to spend the money applying for a brand new vaccine so just used the 'Repevax' vaccine which is the same as the 4-in-1 vaccine, the pre-school booster, that's routinely given to children before they start school. In the instructions the Repevax is NOT recommended to pregnant women, and has not been tested (except they have now been using it on pregnant women for 18 months). Also on the official NHS website (UK national health service) it says "To date, 50-60% of eligible pregnant women (over half a million) have received the whooping cough vaccine with no safety concerns being identified in the baby or mother". I'm no mathematician but only HALF the women and babies not having safety concerns identified are not great odds to me!! That means there is a 50% chance it could cause problems for me or my baby. Which brings me to the comments I read at the bottom of the NHS page, here are the two stories that shocked me the most:

"When I was on 30 week of my pregnancy I had the whooping cough and flu jabs together. Please be aware!! I felt absolutely awful, first hours I felt very bad. My baby was kicking a lot, much much more than usual! Couldn't sleep at night!! After 24 hours, there were very rare kicks, which really scared me.
After 44 h my contractions had started, my baby was born 48h after jabs! He was 31+1 week old, very tiny, premature baby! Now he is one year old he has lots problems with muscle stiffness! As I don't believe UK doctors anymore, we have medical support in Europe! The doctors here are sure that my baby has nervous problems and had a premature delivery because of the vaccinations."​
"On the 1st November we were offered the flu jab and the whooping cough jab. we were told by the nurse it was safe and the government advise the vaccination, we were given no leaflet just asked if Kim had any allergic reactions. Kim had the most perfect pregnancy our 5th, bloods where good all pregnancy and our Baby (Oscar) was very active and always a good heartbeat. Sadly 6 days later our Baby was pronounced dead at 37 weeks, cause of death Hypoxia with no explanation. I found it a bit unusual that since the Jab Kim experienced loss of Blood and movements slowing down.. I am now determined to find out if this vac had anything to do with it. I know that if we had been given the leaflet we would not have had the jab, but as a parent if you are told this will protect then you will do whats needed."​
Obviously these are rare cases, and not everyone will have issues with the vaccine. But when searching online it seems the Baby losing movement for several hours is a common symptom of the vaccine as well as the mother experiencing flu symptoms with a temperature and feeling awful afterwards. 

I have thought a lot about this, and have decided against the vaccine. I think the risks of the vaccine outweigh the risks of my baby contracting Whooping Cough. In America the vaccine is different and also has been tested/trialed for years but I just don't trust this 4 in 1 vaccine they're dishing out in the UK. :nope: xxx

Linny - I can't believe your friend said that to you about not wanting her OH to see the baby! It sounds like she said it deliberately to get a reaction off you. I hope she calms down and apologises, maybe it was a 'heat of the moment' thing and she wasn't serious. xx

Crys - Looking forward to your test day! :happydance: When is it? xx

Aleeah - I hope baby shifts position soon! Sounds like you have lots of helpful advice that may get it moving. :thumbup: Have you felt baby move position yet? xx

Emma - Only 2 days until you're Second Tri! Although really you're already there as it's 13 weeks in the UK! :happydance: xx

Lindsay - Aww great to hear Rowan is doing well! :cloud9: He's so cute! I'm so happy everything is going well for you and your new little family! :happydance: xx


----------



## crysshae

That's interesting information Tea. Wonder why they won't change over to the single vaccine....

FF shows my test day to be May 1st.


----------



## Linnypops

Tea - yep that's the thing I didn't like about it - that it was the pre-school one rather than the 2 month old baby one. 

But re: the quote "To date, 50-60% of eligible pregnant women (over half a million) have received the whooping cough vaccine with no safety concerns being identified in the baby or mother" - do they mean that that's the amount who took it without any safety issues or that's the amount of women who've taken it generally and none of them have experienced any issues?....I'd have to assume the latter or else it's a pretty reckless vaccine program. 

I have read a few things about women feeling rubbish after the flu jabs and I was told I might do as well - but didn't thankfully. I'm not sure if WC alone would cause ill feelings? Also, yep i've read the reports of the baby going quiet too. It is enough to make me stop and think but I also don't want to risk WC.

You might want to look into having the WC vaccine right after the baby is born and while BF'ing - I have heard that it gives some immunity, though lower than whilst pregnant.


----------



## Sabster

teacup: It's weird that they put 4 vaccines in one. I can imagine that the body goes wonky after that... i looked that health Canada website and I think you only get the whooping cough alone here.. I would not want to overwork my body with needless vaccines ( like tetanus... will oly get it if i stab myself with a rusty nail...) that are not needed immediately.

As for internet comments: I don't trust anything that is put on the interbwebs to 100%... the fact is that anyone could be posting that to make you afraid and change your mind. I work with people day in and day out, interview them and ask hard questions, and you'd be surprised to what length some people will go to hide or just portray their point of view.. 

HAVING said that. Do what you feel comfortable with, I will definitely look into this some more before I make any decisions!!! 

I think vaccinations are important, however I do think there's some that are on the grey zone. I have asthma and I have never been vaccinated for the flu vaccine because it doesn't help me much. The only one i took was the H1N1 vaccine of something like that, because the doctor just jabbed me and I was like " wtf just happened". 

no updates on my side: boobs are sore, LOTS of discharge.. is that normal? and my energy is good! I do have to eat every 3 hours otherwiseI start feeling queezy. I made the appointments for the neck measure u/s with the blood test and it costs 445$ GEEEZ.... also made the appointment with the OB for may 14th!!! exciting. She was my SIL OB and she's very pro-mom choice and tries to follow your birth plan as much as possible. I will do anything not to end up under the knife!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Sabs - Crikey, that's expensive! We have free healthcare here but even privately you can get NT (scan only mind you) for about £100 ($200 or something??). Gosh....the price of children eh? 

Tea - I found this paragraph on the Public Health England site. Seems you do pass antibodies through breastmilk .

_16. Can Repevax®(dTaP/IPV) be given to breastfeeding mothers?

Yes - Repevax® (dTaP/IPV) can be given to women who plan to breast feed.

There is evidence that pertussis antibodies in breast milk are increased after immunisation in pregnancy and breastfeeding may therefore help reduce the likelihood of a baby becoming ill with pertussis. However, whilst there may be some pertussis antibodies transferred to the infant in breast milk of women vaccinated at 28-38 weeks gestation, this will not be enough to replace the need for the infant to complete the recommended primary immunisation schedule on time._

So, not total immunity but better than nothing! x


----------



## Sabster

linnypops: we have free healthcare too, and they have the free test, but its a different type of testing so the results are no as accurate... we will go for the private testing and hopefully my work insurance will cover it or I can claim it in my taxes as a deductible HAHAHAHA.


----------



## Linnypops

Sabs - I like your style! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

GM ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well! Can some please tell me which one is positive?
 



Attached Files:







20140425_093013.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Sabs - Crikey, that's expensive! We have free healthcare here but even privately you can get NT (scan only mind you) for about £100 ($200 or something??). Gosh....the price of children eh?
> 
> Tea - I found this paragraph on the Public Health England site. Seems you do pass antibodies through breastmilk .
> 
> _16. Can Repevax®(dTaP/IPV) be given to breastfeeding mothers?
> 
> Yes - Repevax® (dTaP/IPV) can be given to women who plan to breast feed.
> 
> There is evidence that pertussis antibodies in breast milk are increased after immunisation in pregnancy and breastfeeding may therefore help reduce the likelihood of a baby becoming ill with pertussis. However, whilst there may be some pertussis antibodies transferred to the infant in breast milk of women vaccinated at 28-38 weeks gestation, this will not be enough to replace the need for the infant to complete the recommended primary immunisation schedule on time._
> 
> So, not total immunity but better than nothing! x

I think I'll get mine after the baby is born then. The more I look online, the more frightening stories there are about still births from the vaccine. I even came across a petition that a couple set up demanding that the safety is proven because their baby died shortly after they had the vaccine. They said they don't believe that solely the vaccine killed their baby, but that it was instrumental in their babies death. I wish the UK would just have the same vaccine that is used in America. It seems so unnecessary to have a 4 in 1 vaccine. 

Yes I think that sentence about 50% of pregnant women must have been referring to the amount that had partaken in the vaccine. Very badly worded though! xx


----------



## teacup

brighteyez73 said:


> GM ladies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well! Can some please tell me which one is positive?

It's hard to see in the photo, but the ones towards the end look promising! Which ever test lines are as dark or darker than the control line would be positive. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Sabster

brighteyes: i agree with teacup. the last ones look dark.

teacup: the internet is full of trollers making things up. Anyone can go online and claim anything.. Im very sceptical about anything I read that is not backed up in some way or another. The post pregnany vaccine does seem interesting specially if it does provide immunity to the baby.

here's a video you should all watch!! its really funny!! and full of swearing, so if you dont like potty mouths be aware.https://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/penn-teller-call-bullshit-anti-vaccination


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup - I saw that petition - I noticed it was the precise same situation as a woman whose story i'd come across on netmums - and also on a facebook campaign page. After a bit more investigating it became apparent that it is the same person, not numerous cases.There was also one other story I found of a husband talking about his wife's loss. But I found no others....obviously there may be more. And there do seem to be a few stories about less movement (but no problematic outcome)

What I thought might be interesting is to search for both things - both deaths after vaccine and deaths from whooping cough and the difference in the results is whopping. The same tragic case of a stillbirth is the main thing which results from searching for death after the vaccine, while the deaths from whooping cough are numerous - so I think i'll probably go ahead and get it....I will talk with my doctor first though.

Sabs - hahah! I love it! :)


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

*Sab, Teacup, Lit, Linny *- I wish I'd researched more now with the vaccine, I honestly just thought it was the whooping cough one. I definitely didn't have reduced movement as I had one of my iron infusions straight after and so was linked up to a CTG monitor and baby was very active. I do think, if I'd looked into it more I may not have gone for it but then equally I'd feel terrible if the baby got whooping cough. It's a tough one, and I don't envy you ladies having to make the decision.:shrug:

*Lindsay* - What a beautiful little boy you have there and what a gorgeous name to match! :thumbup:He's completely adorable and sounds like you're like a duck to water with motherhood!! I'm impressed you've found time to get online and hope Rowan is a little cherub for his mummy when his dad goes back to work :flower: xx

*Lit *- I too had to have the glucose test, both my parents are diabetic so I think you have to have it if you're considered at risk in the UK, if not then you don't. I had the 2 hour fasting one and passed. It wasn't pleasant and I ended up fainting and throwing up towards the end...:wacko: but that was just my experience!! Everyone else having it at the hospital seemed fine and I felt very silly reacting that way but I guess I just didn't like the soda drink!!:haha: I'd do as the others have said, have a light meal before and I'm sure you'll do fine.

As for the weight, hubby thinks I haven't put enough weight on as baby is small but I've always been smaller than average, so it's probably a little girl that takes after me. He's putting me on a higher calcium diet now though, he's read that will help the baby, suits me, I LOVE hot chocolate and now will have a perfect excuse to drink it everyday!!! :happydance:

Have you had any cravings yet?? I feel I've missed out as haven't had any xx

*Crysshae* - Thank you for all your tips, I found some strange advice on the spinningbabies website that basically states you should lie upside down. So with hubby's help we tried this, I'm pretty sure it didn't work but then after jumping up and down on my exercise ball during my working day I felt the baby turn and had a scan today and sure enough it's head down. Admittedly it's got one of its hands on its head :wacko: but it's definitely head down. So very relieved mummy to be here, I'm back to being excited about the birth and hoping the little monkey won't turn again. I think it's a little girl even more now you said your girls were always breech!! :happydance:

Can't wait for you to start testing... not long now!!!:flower:xxx

*Bright* - I'd say 24th look positive and maybe 25th too, definitely looks like you've ovulated anyway, good luck :hugs: xxx

*Sabster* - Can't believe how much you have to pay for the NT scan, it's daylight robbery!!:growlmad: It annoys me that health professionals charge such prices for something they know you're going to want and so are likely to be willing to pay for. I'm glad you have a few ways of trying to get the money back though :winkwink: xx

*Linny* - Yes have suffered from anaemia for a long time now but doctors never got to the bottom of it and I gave up taking iron supplements. Pregnancy obviously made them sit up and start looking into it more and it all comes back to the thalessemia trait, apparently you're more likely to be iron deficit if you have the trait. Just means my red blood cells won't absorb the iron like they should, so taking the supplements and diet would have zero impact to my iron stores. But the infusions flood your system with it, so it's likely to be absorbed. Apparently I should see a huge rise in energy, so waiting for that so I can go out clubbing again...!!!:haha:

Sorry you're having to led an ear to your friend who is obviously not thinking straight, must be baby brain. She can't possibly keep little one away from it's Dad, I don't agree with that at all. But like everyone else is saying, she's probably just hormonal and upset at the moment, once she's calmed down she should see he's a right to be part of the baby's life regardless of how she feels about him.

Can't believe how far along you are!!:happydance: How much did you jump with the dating scan? Little Baby will be here before you know it, have you started going buying mad yet? And have you had any cravings?? xx

*Carlandjane *- So your advice may just have done it, like I said, I used the gym ball technique and baby is head down, I have a much flatter bump now, flat over my belly button but I think it's quite cute and means I can at least tell it's head down!! Thank you :hugs: xx

*Teacup* - I must've missed your little ones due date, when is it? Glad you're starting to feel better from your cold, do you think you'll find out the gender if you get the chance at your 20 week scan?? How are you getting on with the pregnancy too??:flower: xxx

*Blue* - How's baby Blue treating you? Hope the sickness has eased off and given you some rest? :hugs:xx

*AFM* - Pregnancy is ok, apart from the iron and the PGP I had that lasted a week, I feel quite good actually. Was out with friends a few weekends ago until gone midnight, I got a lot of filthy looks! Made me laugh, if I feel ok and I'm not tired, then what's wrong with making my orange juice last most of the night?! I feel more tired now, so won't be out that late this pregnancy again I don't think but at least my friends think I'm totally rock and roll now and I had a lovely evening to boot too!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Aleeah - Thanks I hope we BD'd enough that I caught a egg. We BD'd on cycle days 8,9,11,13,14 & 16.


----------



## teacup

Linny - Thanks, I think I'll get the jab after birth as you suggested just to be on the safe side. :flower: xx

Aleeah - My babies due date is November 5th! :flower: I don't think we will find out the babies gender at the 20 week scan, I think we'll keep it a surprise for birth. Though I bet it will be hard to say no when the midwife asks us if we'd like to know! Do you know if you're expecting a girl or boy? I'm getting on okay with the pregnancy thanks! :thumbup: I had nausea between 7 - 11 weeks, but have felt fine for the last 10 days or so. Also today I noticed my tummy seems harder! Maybe I'm getting a proper bump instead of a bloat now! Don't worry about the vaccine Aleeah, it's extremely rare it would cause any problems and both my sisters had it and their babies are perfectly healthy. It's only those stories that I read which scared me, and as I mentioned, there is no evidence to suggest the vaccine was the cause of any harm. Great you had a night out with your friends! Also really glad to hear you're feeling good now. xx


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah - I hope you start feeling the happy iron effects soon then! That must have made a massive difference to your energy levels during the pregnancy - added ontop of the usual bodily exhaustion...I dunno how you've managed! btw, when do you finish up work?

Glad to her your little un has turned now....there's less room to move now isn't there so hopefully it'll put her off trying it again :)

They put me a week ahead at 12 and 20 weeks scans so I figured they must be right although I was pretty certain of my dates tbh...Anyway yes - been getting things sorted recently- well mainly nursery furniture. we've been gifted so many hand me downs it's amazing. The pram, moses basket, bags of clothes, car seat, cot, so much stuff. What about yourselves have you organised the new nursery room? Must be so nice to be settled in a shiny new home and start ona room afresh.


Teacup - sounds like a good plan! I just don't see why they can't give us the pertissus-only one...Sigh...wish this was easier. My thinking atm is i'll do it while pregs but not at 32 weeks as they'd like but a bit later at say 34 - there's still beneficial effect but nearer to her term. Glad to hear you're feeling much better! I think the hardness must be the bump starting....how exciting! x


----------



## carlandjane

Yay! I'm glad the gym ball seemed to help. It reassures me that I didn't spend hours bouncing for no reason too lol!!

How soon after mc did you all ovulate if you know? I'm trying to figure my insides out. Trying being the key word!


----------



## Sabster

carlandjane: i have no idea.... the first time after the mc I didnt get back on the TTC wagon for a while and my temps were all over the place so I stopped stressing out over it (got BFP after 6 months) After the second MC I decided to drink lots of tequila, smoke and have a good time. We did however BD every other day just to try the SMEP plan and it worked. I remember I did an OPK test and it was " positive" but i can never read them properly. I based myself mostly on my CM and went ahead with that as my main indicator of ovulation. 

Having said all that ( sorry im chatty today) i think I ovulate between cd 10 and 18. on a 35 d cycle.

I found it really hard to focus on TTC after the MC because on the one hand i was eager to get pregnant again, but petrified of being subjugated to the same experience. So I decided to just enjoy and do lots of "peanut butter jelly timeeee"


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, lots of vaccine discussion in the last few days.

Teacup - I am very skeptical of the stories you are reading on the internet. I also feel I should point out that correlation does NOT equal causation, so the women who have reported something going wrong, the rare time it has, are likely blaming it on the vaccine without anything to actually back that up. Also, I feel the "reduced movement" some women have noticed might just be that the women are afraid of the vaccine affecting their baby and become hyper-aware of whether their baby is moving or not afterwards. I know personally every once in a while my baby has a "sleepy day" and barely moves all day, and I've certainly not had a vaccine or taken medications to cause it. Lots of the 'reduced movement' cases are likely coincidences as well.

I think that the results of NOT getting the vaccine are far worse than the microscopic chance of something going wrong with the vaccine. But that's just me!

Having said that, I think your best bet is to get the vaccine right after the baby is born, like you said. That way you are protected and won't catch the disease and pass it to your baby, and as Linny researched, you will provide your baby a small amount of immunity through your breastmilk. We're all just doing the best we can with the information that we have, so do whatever you feel is best for YOU and feel great about it! 

Also, that definitely sounds like your baby bump coming out! I finally noticed my bump at 12 weeks when my bloat dissipated a bit. Of course, no one else could tell at that point, but it seemed obvious to me! 

Sab - That video was funny and so true. :haha: Glad your energy is good! Your OB sounds great. That's exciting that you'll get to see her in less than a month! I definitely remember having to eat frequently to avoid feeling queasy (but for me it had to be every 20-30 minutes :haha:). 

Aleeah - I wouldn't worry one iota about the fact that you got the vaccine. People post horror stories on the internet all the time, many of them unfounded. You know already that your baby was unaffected by the vaccine and as you said s/he stayed very active! How your baby is going to be so much safer when s/he does arrive! :) 

I'm glad you passed the glucose test! A lot of people from elsewhere seem to have the 2-hour fasting test right away, but I guess here they always just do the screening one first. I really hope I pass because I could imagine throwing up after drinking the drink if I'd been fasting! As it was, with my high-protein breakfast first I felt great. The drink was too sweet and made me feel icky but I actually thought it tasted good. :haha: But, as I said, I think on an empty stomach it would have been much worse! Sorry you had such a terrible experience with it. :hugs:

That is SO cute that your hubby is so concerned about you and baby putting on enough weight and that he's put you on a high-calcium diet! That can never be a bad thing. I hope you enjoy all your hot chocolate, chocolate milk, ice cream, frozen yogurt, etc! :winkwink:

Wow! I'm so surprised you haven't had any cravings yet! Do you mean you just haven't had any intense/weird ones, or you honestly haven't craved anything at all? I crave something pretty much every day...but my main cravings have been lemonade/lemon-flavoured things in the first trimester (this one was very intense and I even once got up in the middle of the night just to make lemonade :haha:). I also craved a lot of potato chips then, but those cravings were less intense. In the second trimester, my strongest craving has been sugar cookies. Two different people made me batches of sugar cookies to fulfill my cravings, but my craving STILL continued. Thankfully that one has subsided now because it was very intense as well. Also in the second trimester there have been a couple times when I intensely craved grapefruits and grapefruit juice! I seem to have a thing for citrus this pregnancy. Most of the time, I just crave junk food and treats but it's not intense - more just like a normal PMS craving. But I still indulge most of them anyway. :winkwink: I was sort of disappointed that I didn't have pickles and ice cream or anything crazy though. hehe.

Yay for your baby being head-down now! That's excellent news. :happydance:

I'm glad you went out and partied with friends the other weekend. Who cares about people's dirty looks. :winkwink: Preggos can have fun too! 

Linny - Sounds like a good idea to get the vaccine around 34 weeks. :) :thumbup:

I'm glad you're getting so many hand-me-downs! They can be so helpful. 

Carlandjane - I personally ovulated cd18 after my mc, counting cd1 as my first day of actual full-on bleeding although I hadn't passed the baby yet. I ovulated very quickly, though. Lots of people take over a month to ovulate. One really can't predict after an mc, unfortunately. 

AFM - I've had a busy weekend celebrating my DH's birthday, which was yesterday. I feel quite tired out now, even though all we did was go for supper and a movie, then dessert after with some friends (and we were home shortly after midnight). I did my glucose test yesterday, and spent 2 hours in the lab because the wait was so long. I REALLY hope I passed because I can't imagine wasting another morning there.

I can't believe the weekend is almost over already. It always goes by way too quickly. :cry: 

Also, my bladder has now reached a new record in lack of capacity. I've been getting up 4 times per night to pee now...and yesterday I tried to go for a walk by the river with my mom. I peed twice before we left home, drove 10 minutes to the river, and by then I had to pee SOOO badly that I couldn't even walk without extreme discomfort. She had to drive me to a fast-food place to pee so that we could actually go for a walk. And then I only made it for about 10 minutes before having to pee again. :haha: Thankfully there was a public washroom on the way. :haha: I find it's worst when I'm standing up. I can last a tiny bit longer if I'm just sitting. There ya go...I know you all wanted to know all about my bladder. :winkwink:


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - the peeing thing is a bit much eh? I had that on the hot day last weekend, i was drinking water to remain hydrated on a longish walk we were having but consequently we spent every 10 minutes looking for a bush for me to wee behind. :haha:

Lit, your craving chat reminded me of something....An odd thing is happening. I ordered some packaging for something, and the packaging itself was packaged up with square sponges....I smelt these sponges for about 10 minutes when I opened the box....and i've been doing a lot of squeezing and smelling of the washing up sponge when doing the dishes - I find them quite fascinating and now think about them or smell them quite a lot. (I know I sound like a total looney) Anyway, my sister had the same except she eventually started having to chew on them....I really hope I don't start doing that. I guess at least it's a craving which won't pile even more weight onto me :haha:


----------



## carlandjane

Thankyou - im doing ovulation sticks just in case but im not holding out any hope for catching this month/cycle/mess lol. I feel so travel sick lately and its driving me nuts, the doctor took me off some medication about a week ago now and my body cant figure out whats going on! Hopefully i will start to feel better soon!! 

My sister has just had her 7th child and hasnt given vaccinations to any of them, they are always poorly, and one of them has severe asthma and seems to spend most of his life in hospital bless him. When I was pregnant with my first I had the swine flu jab - never again will I though because i have never felt so awful in my life and both of our two are fully vaccinated. I had whooping cough and meningitis as a child and it was rotten! Having said that i think some people will have all the jabs and still get poorly and others wont have the jabs and wont get poorly. We are all different i guess. My midwife said she would offer me the whooping cough vaccine at 28 weeks pregnant this time because in our area there have been higher than average deaths in newborns from whooping cough that were too young to have their vaccines. Its a tricky one and i think a very individual and personal choice.


----------



## Sabster

lit: i see that the peeing has intensified! The wonders of pregnancy!

Linny: that's a crazy cool "craving" of sorts. maybe the texture is driving you mad LOL

I don't have any cravings at all. Im actually quite repulsed by food until I actually eat it and them im like" oh yah I love this stuff" . I have been thinking a lot about bagels lately ( montreal style ones) and I had some smoked salmon the other day. Im kind of turned off by most other foods... so annoying. I can totally relate to the smelling of things. I woke up this morning because I could smell the onions from last night... all days long I just smell things... crazyness. 

As for vaccines: very true, you can get vaccinated for everything and still have a crappy immune system. I was talking with my dad today and he suggested that I keep a controlled and clear rule regarding my SIL and her kids visiting the baby. (and everyone else for that matter)especially for the first few months where the baby could be exposed to more risks. I think I will talk to my SIL when the time comes and just explain to her not to bring her kids if they are sick or their friends are sick or if she thinks they are going to be sick. I hope she understands, and that she doesn't give me sass. 

It's kind of stressful thinking about it but I have to remain calm and just make sure this bean sticks and that I can just get through the next few weeks :):)


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - glad I'm not the only one who can't seem to make it through a walk these days! :haha: Also, that is a very strange 'craving' for sponges but I agree pretty harmless and low cal (;)) unless you start eating them like your sis! I would say that if you get the urge to eat them, maybe ask your dr about it? The craving non-edible foods sounds like 'pica' to me and I think it's caused from a vitamin deficiency. Anyway, in the mean time, sniff away! :haha: Pregnancy does such strange things to the sense of smell! This is not a 'craving' but for some reason there is a certain ingredient in some foods that tastes like elastic bands to me since I've been pregnant. I have no idea what the ingredient is because it's only been in things other people have cooked/restaurant food. It is very bizarre and disturbing, and no one else can taste it except for me! It is only in a few things so it's not like my taste buds are shot all together...I really think there is one particular ingredient that is causing it!! 

Sab- it's very normal to be at the food aversion stage at this point! For me, I craved potato chips and lemony things in the first tri as I said - and that's basically all I ate! That, and fruit. Pretty much anything else repulsed me. That's why I had to give in to any craving I did get! 

How far along ate you now? I can't wait til you're through the scary stage! 

I hope your SIL respects your boundaries about not bringing her unvaccinated kids around if they are sick! 

Carlandjane- did you keep testing your hCG until it went down to 0? Just curious...

AFM - I am SOOO unbelievably exhausted today on account of my darn bladder! Oy! I was up 4 or 5 times in the night to pee, and ALL the time in between that I felt like I was awake and just trying to find a comfortable position that didn't put pressure on my bladder! I must have slept some, but it was very little and all day I've been on the brink of falling asleep at work. :( I picked up pizza on the way home and went straight to my bed. I don't plan on getting up for the rest of the evening! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## Linnypops

Sabs - Your sil doesn't vaccinate right? I think that's a pretty understandable and acceptable thing to ask of someone who has unvaccinated children and a newborn who is also unvaccinated until 8 weeks old. We all make choices and consequences are inevitable - i'd be surprised if she hasn't been faced with that situation before (if other people know she doesn't vax).

I'm a big believer in there always being a way to say most things so they don't offend the other person but still preserve your wishes. 

Lit - That ingredient, I wonder if it's MSG? I suggest it because it's the only ingredient I can think of that only restaurants use really. It might be found in some crisps (potato chips) and TV dinners too. 

Sorry to hear about the bladder keeping you up all night, it's a right pain! Hope you can get a better night tonight!


----------



## carlandjane

I have done a few high sensitive pregnancy tests and they were negative 4 days after the mc. Would be so much easier if we had usb ports and could just download our hormone data lol.


----------



## slg76

I'll sign up for the trials of USB ports!!! Waiting and guessing is the worst!


----------



## crysshae

I would sign up for those too! Lol!


----------



## Literati_Love

That's a good idea, carlandjane! ;) When do you start production? 

Linny - Hmm, that's a good idea on the MSG! I'll have to look into that further. How are you doing this week? 

How is everyone else? It's quiet this week!


----------



## Linnypops

LL - Doing good thanks love! I was also thinking it's quiet...Wonder how Blue's getting on!? x


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies:hi:,

How are you all doing? I am 5 DPO.....waiting is so hard!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ill keep you company bright, I'm 7dpo today! 

Sign me up for the USB download too!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs W - thanks, when do you normally test?


----------



## Sabster

just busy working working working and eating rice. ohand lots of family dramaz...


----------



## brighteyez73

Sabster - Wow, I am working and working too! I just ate a salad for lunch and thats what family is for LOL


----------



## Literati_Love

Ooh bright and mrs w, exciting that you are TWW buddies this time around! 

Linny - Hmm! I wonder how blue is too! Bluuuue? 

Sab - sounds like life is busy! 

AFM - DH and I are going to our first birthing class tonight. It isn't a special method it anything...just a basic 6-week class taught by a labour and delivery nurse. I don't really know what to expect and am a little nervous because I'm shy and hope we don't have to go around the room and introduce ourselves. Oh well - I think it's good to do some prep for labour and this class was -free- so we can't really go wrong. Is anyone else taking/going to take a birthing class?


----------



## Lindsay109

How is everyone doing?

Sab, when I'd your first ultrasound? I hope your SIL will respect your wishes about bringing her unvaccinated kids around if they've been sick. No one sick or recently sick is allowed in my house right now... People have been quite understanding about it.

Teacup, you're 12 weeks already! Wow, your pregnancy seems to be flying by :)

Aleeah, glad to hear you're feeling good and enjoyed a night out with friends :). I hope your little one does lots of growing in the next few weeks! Make sure you have enough small clothes, we had hardly anything that fit Rowan as we were expecting him to be bigger. He's just now (at 4weeks) fitting the newborn size stuff properly.

LL, I hope you passed your glucose test! Glad you didn't find it too awful :). The bladder issues can get very annoying can't they? All those night wakings will prepare you for when baby arrives ;). Have fun at your birthing class tonight!

Linny, that is strange about the sponges, pregnancy does weird things to our bodies.

Bright and Mrs W, good luck with your 2ww! I'll keep my fingers crossed that you both get your bfp's!

As for me, I am tired! Haven't had more than 3.5 hours of continuous sleep since March 28. I'm not going to tell all of you pregos to get lots of sleep (as you can any sleep so much) but I will say enjoy your sleep while you can! Rowan is doing well and growing fast :). We're still sorting out some gas issues but it seems to be improving.

I realized the other day that Rowan was born on the same day (last year) as I got my first bfp. Crazy!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Bright I won't test unless I get to 13-14 dpo which is unlikely as my lp has been 9-10 days the last few cycles after my mc. I can't face seeing anymore bfns so unless I strongly suspect I might be pregnant I won't test. How about you? Will you test early? Any symptoms?? 

Literati enjoy the birthing classes! I loved mine, it was such an exciting time and I was thrilled to be so close to baby coming, finishing work etc!! It's a lovely time, enjoy xx

Thanks Lindsay! Good to hear Rowan is doing well, the lack of sleep is hard but it doesn't last long, I can't believe my dd is coming up 2, it flies by! Enjoy the squishy newborn cuddles mamma!! Xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs. W - I understand it can be very disappointing. I will probably test TuesdayI think I will be 11DPO. Maybe I will wait with you and test when you test.


----------



## bluestars

Aleeah said:


> *Blue* - How's baby Blue treating you? Hope the sickness has eased off and given you some rest? :hugs:xx

Hey Mrs. 

I was in hospital again with the hyperemesis its been brutal. Really hoping it passes soon. Baby is doing well and growing and doing what 14 week old babies do. 

Hows your little baba doing how are you feeling ? 

Hope you all are doing well. Haven't had a chance to catch up properly. Will try when I feel a bit better. 

Xxxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs. W - Just lil cramps here and there. How about you, any symptoms?


----------



## slg76

Oh Blue, I'm so sorry your sickness isn't improving :hugs: I sure hope you are better soon and that the remainder of your pregnancy will be sick-free!!!!

Linsday, so glad to hear Rowan is doing well. Newborns are hard, no doubt about it! Hang in there. I think little kids get more and more fun as they grow. 

I'm in my O window. I'm hoping I haven't O'd already because hubby is still out of town until tomorrow night. Can't quite decipher my O symptoms this month....my ovaries need to communicate more clearly! :rofl:


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Great to hear from you! I haven't heard yet if I passed my glucose test, but I assume if I failed that I would hear from my dr this week sometime. Yes, I will certainly be used to getting up several times in the night once baby arrives (but I won't be used to STAYING up and feeding/changing a baby :haha:). Sorry to hear you are so darn tired! I am really scared to be able to make a statement like that (haven't had more than 3.5 hours of consecutive sleep for a month!). I am hoping that I will just somehow function anyway, though. I am the type of person who NEEDS her sleep. Even before being preg, 8 hours has never been enough. I need 9-10 hours to feel decent throughout the day...and if I get LESS than 8 I actually feel like I'm going to die. So motherhood should be interesting. :haha: 

I hope that Rowan soon settles into a rhythm and maybe lets you sleep for a 4.5-5.5 hour chunk soon. :winkwink: How has this week been with your DH gone? Has it been a big adjustment? I'm happy to hear people have been respecting your no-sick rule. I am afraid people aren't going to want to comply to my "No visiting if you've coughed in the past 2 weeks" rule but hopefully they will be as obliging as your friends/family. :) I will definitely enjoy my sleep tonight and remember that somewhere in BC you are getting very little! :hugs: That is very interesting that Rowan was born on the day of your first BFP. Obviously it was always meant to be an important day for you! :) I hope Rowan's gas issues resolve themselves and that he feels better soon! 

Mrs W - Thanks! I do hope I end up enjoying mine! At the moment the weekly commitment feels stifling. That is understandable that you won't test unless your AF is late. It gets disappointing seeing BFNs over and over. 

Blue - So sorry you've been so sick still and hospitalized! I hope you start getting some real relief soon. :hugs:

Sara - I hope you haven't oved yet! Good luck catching that egg tomorrow when your dh gets home! :winkwink:


----------



## Lindsay109

Mrs W, yes, the newborn cuddles make it all worthwhile :)

Blue, sorry to hear you were back in hospital! I was hoping you hadn't been around much because you were feeling great. I hope the hyperemesis improves soon and you can start enjoying your pregnancy!

Sara, hopefully o will wait for your hubby to get home! Yeah, we already notice Rowan changing and becoming more interactive... He's awake and alert a lot more and is starting to try to smile :)

LL, I am the kind of person who needs a lot of sleep too, and I've been really surprised with how well I'm functioning on very little sleep. You're right it's the staying up that really gets you. On the positive side, I am now really good at napping, lol. The week has gone pretty well so far, I miss my morning naps though... Hubby had been taking Rowan around 6 or 7 after he ate and letting me get a couple more hours of sleep. I'm also looking forward to being allowed to drive again so I can get out of the house a little more. I think you just have to stick to your guns on the no sickies rule, some people may not like it but too bad for them, you've got to do what's best for you and baby. We have asked visitors to call before coming over which makes it easier to screen people, lol (also allows me to implement my one set of visitors per day rule)


----------



## Sabster

Linday109: I like your rule! i have a friend that did that with her firstborn and I first I thought she was batty, but now that I am PG I think I would do the same. Having a newborn is hardwork, so having a sick newborn must be extreme. 

I hope my SIL does respect my wishes. However we got into a fight a few days ago and I am really pissed at her, I am not exactly on talking terms with her and she still doesnt know about the pregnany, at this point she can find out through facebook for all I care. 

Putting that aside, DH and I decided to try to work things out with our families and try to get along with everyone.. I think we have high expectations and I tend to be judgemental sometimes with thsoe closest to me, so I will try to focus on good things and let things sort themselves out. i want good family dynamics, so adding wood to the fire isnt going to help, although if I wasnt pregnant, thats exactly what I would do LOL.

I had my SECOND u/s last week tuesday and the baby measures 7w3d :) i am now 8W5D. YAY! first real appointment will be on may14th.

Blue: I hope you get well soon!!! it'S a sh*tty situation but hopefully you can recover soon and start envoying the pregnancy without the full blows side effects.

MrsW: I never test unless I am LATE. I hate to waste those pee sticks. and I hate to see a BFN.

Brighteyes: yes!! families excel at providing sources of DRAMAZ lool


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Well it's good to know that a fellow "lots of sleep-needer" is coping okay with the sleep deprivation so far. I would imagine it would be tough not getting that nap early in the morning, but hopefully Rowan will start sleeping a bit longer so you can be sleeping then too! That sounds like a great rule with having people call before they visit and limiting it to one set of visitors per day. That would really help to avoid getting overwhelmed. I was thinking about it, and I'm not really sure if anyone would even want to visit me? I guess I might be surprised by what family members/ friends come out of the woodwork but at the moment I can't imagine anyone besides my mom/dad and BFF wanting to visit regularly, and my sister will also be taking a quick flight home one weekend so she can see the baby. But otherwise I don't think DH's family would really come around much besides for the original hospital visit? I guess we'll see! 

Sab - Sorry you and your SIL aren't getting along. Hopefully you can patch things up soon. Yay for a good u/s last week! 

AFM - I had a rather stressful day. It started out worrying about paint fumes from the back lab being painted while I was at work. I had my window open and fans running and could still smell it, but wasn't able to leave work because I had some very important reports to do and had to train the girl who will be covering my mat leave on them. Then a couple hours later, I had some pink spotting (just when I wiped) and mild cramping and I freaked out but, again, still couldn't leave work because of everything I had to do. I called my dr and she finally got back to me at the end of the day. She said as far as fumes go I was probably fine with the windows open...and as far as the spotting went she said since it had stopped (I only had one incidence of it and then it stopped), it was probably fine...but if I have anymore to call back and she will book another ultrasound. I also found out I passed my glucose test, and all my blood work came back good...so that's good. Also, training that girl proved to be a very tedious undertaking (I don't have much confidence in her abilities :wacko:) so it was just all around a very frustrating day. Thankfully I can just relax now, and I have vacation days booked for Fri and Mon, so I can let go of all that work stress!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Oh god you're kidding, i'm so sorry petal :hugs: Did the HG go last time ater the second tri was underway? If so it'll hopefully follow suit. xx

Bright and mrs W - Good luck with testing this cycle! Our next BFP is surely just round the corner! :) x

Cryss - Are you keeping well love? x

Sara - Fingers crossed your O and husband managed to coincide!? x

Lindsay - Ah pet, hope you manage to get some more naps during the day. Sleep's an interesting one though, I think the body eventually learns to get deeper sleep in shorter periods if it has to....and hopefully Rowan will be sleeping longer soon too :) x

LL - Sorry to hear about the fumes and the spotting. It's good your doc'll get you in if it happens again NB: have you any signs of thrush? I ask because my pink spotting got a lot worse when i had that and I know it can be common in later pregnancy.

How did your birthing class go? We went to a general antenatal one last night which was good. Got to ask lots of questions. One thing which came out is that they don't do mobile epidurals here, so it would basically mean being bed bound. Not liking that so the next session is about other forms of pain relief. Hopefully there's something in there to suit me! I *really* wanted to ask 'Can you tell me - exactly how painful is it? I mean really?' lol, but just didn't have the guts incase I got laughed out of there.


Afm - I have 4 weeks left in work! How did that happen? I'm very pleased because i'm really feeling like I can't be bothered with sitting infront of a PC much longer :haha: We also have good news, DF will be seeing SS for the first time in several months tomorrow! Df is over the moon of course, hopefully the transition back to normal contact will go smoothly over the next month and we can all just concentrate on being a family again! x


----------



## carlandjane

Morning ladies! I got a positive ovulation stick today. Hubby is adament we should try again now. I am excited but nervous though. I guess time will tell. I wonder if this will be a magic egg. However if it doesnt stick it's obviously because his bojangles aren't good enough haha my excuse anyway!! I hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

His bojangles :rofl: I love it Carla! Good luck xx

Lit sorry to hear about your stressful day and the worry and spotting. How are you feeling now? 

Bright how are you getting on? Any news? 

I'm 9dpo today but I think af is around the corner. She's been coming early since my mc, 10dpo last cycle. I've seen some brown cm on checking which is normally my earliest sign she's on the way. Feeling pretty gutted. 

Sorry not a long reply to everyone but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Mrs W 11

His bojangles :rofl: I love it Carla! Good luck xx

Lit sorry to hear about your stressful day and the worry and spotting. How are you feeling now? 

Bright how are you getting on? Any news? 

I'm 9dpo today but I think af is around the corner. She's been coming early since my mc, 10dpo last cycle. I've seen some brown cm on checking which is normally my earliest sign she's on the way. Feeling pretty gutted. 

Sorry not a long reply to everyone but I'm on my phone.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

CarlandJane - Congrats on the positive opk!! Get to BDing

Mrs. W - I am still waiting and going crazy. I had some cramping yesterday and the day before along with headaches, and lots of white creamy cm. A couple of times I thought it was AF. My temp took a little dip this morning so maybe I am out this cycle. It didn't help with my mood this morning either, I have been a lil depressed thinking about my angel Kyle his due date was 6/7/14 so with that going on and temp drop I just felt like cramp. I cried:cry:, got myself together and came to work. Are you taking anything to lenghten you LP?


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone! It's been so long since I've written. I know I won't be able to comment on it all because I'll forget what was said. 

I hope all of you pregnant ladies are doing very well, and I wish all of you TTC ladies the best of luck and baby dust. 

Linny - When I can get some uninterrupted story-telling time, I will try to describe my birth experiences and how I feel about epidural vs no epidural after experiencing both. 

My cycles have been pretty strange lately and my LP shortening. So on Wednesday I finally started the B6 I had thought about trying a few months ago and started Vitex yesterday. Fingers crossed they help.


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! 

Sara - I hope your body holds off ovulating until OH gets home! xx

Emma - Sorry you're still suffering with sickness. :hugs: I hope you're feeling better soon and the 'blissful 2nd Tri feeling' kicks in. Great that baby is doing well though! :flower: xx

Lindsay - Argh! 3.5 hours sleep doesn't sound anywhere near enough! I'm awful if I haven't slept enough, in fact I just cry at anything and get ill! Not sure how I'll cope with the newborn sleep patterns when I'm a mum! I'm glad Rowan is well and growing nicely! :thumbup: xx

Bright - How is the 2WW going? I hope this is your bfp cycle! xx

Sabster - Great to hear baby is doing well! Only a couple of weeks until your next scan - exciting! :happydance: xx

Lit - Birthing classes sound fun! I can't wait to get to that stage. How did it go? :flower: Sorry to hear you had some spotting - I'm sure everything is fine, and I'm glad it stopped quickly. Great that your doctor got back to you about it and put your mind at ease. Enjoy your long weekend! xx

Linny - Wow only 4 weeks left of work! That's so exciting! Great to hear that your OH can finally see his stepson again. Awful that it needed a legal battle though. Let us know how it goes tomorrow! xx

Carlandjane - Yay to positive opk! I hope you are getting lots of BDing done! :thumbup: I didn't even get a positive opk during the cycle after my mc, so it's a great sign your body has recovered quickly already. Good luck - I hope this is your rainbow baby cycle! xx

Mrs W - Sorry you think AF is on her way - though the spotting could be implantation bleeding so you never know! xx

Bright - Sorry to hear about the temp dip, but you're not out 'til the red lady sings! Also really sorry you're feeling down at the moment about your angel Kyle, it's important to embrace these feelings and properly grieve. :hugs: You'll have your rainbow baby soon. I hope you're feeling better and have a good weekend. xx

Crys - Good luck, I hope the B6 and Vitex help! B6 definitely lengthened my cycles in the past. xx

I hope everyone else is doing okay and that you all have a great weekend! xxx

AFM - Sorry I haven't been on here much recently, I have been under a bit of work-related stress which was causing me a lot of worry! I don't know if it's pregnancy hormones or what - but I have been feeling super anxious the last few days, (short of breath, increased pulse) and got a couple of tiny 'twinges' in my uterus area during these anxious episodes which then caused me to be even more anxious! Hopefully the bank holiday weekend will help me to relax a little. I think the work stress was what sparked this anxiousness, and then I started worrying about what the stress was doing to the baby and then I just started getting more anxious! :cry: 

Did any of you other ladies experience this anxious feeling during pregnancy? I think it could be hormone related but I'm not sure. xx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I don't know how I missed that you get to see your SS again. That's what I get for skimming. That's wonderful! I hope he is so happy to see y'all again too that there will be no problem getting back to spending time as a family.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! 

Linny, I'm so happy that there's is finally progress on the DSS visitation. That's O fabulous!

Lindsay, I really hope you get a little more rest soon. I'm also the kind of person who needs sleep to function, so I'm hoping the babe start snoozing for longer periods of time!

Blue, so sorry to hear that you've been hospitalized again. I really hope you're almost out of the woods! 

Tea, don't be too worried. It seems like pinches and cramps are pretty normal during pregnancy. I hope the time off helps you feel better!

Bright, crossing my fingers that this is your lucky cycle! I'm sorry you're a bit down -- sending comfort and peace your way.

Mrs. W - maybe it's implantation bleeding? Fingers crossed you get surprised with a BFP.

Crys, I just started taking B6 too and noticed I ovulated 2 days early -- I hope it goes the trick in regulating your cycle!

Sig, good luck catching that egg! Crossing my fingers for multiple BFPs this month!

CarlaandJane, that's awesome that you ovulated so quickly! Best luck catching that egg!

Lit, birthing classes sound fun and terrifying. Tell us how it went.

Aleeah, hope you're doing well! Almost there!

AFM, I have been in some kind of funk. My cycle last month was wonky and painful so I decided to make an appointment with my dr. I never received a post-mc ultrasound and was worried there could be retained tissue or an infection. So I go to see my doctor, and she refused to do anything - no exam, no u/s -- just tells me if it continues to happen for 6 months, to come back.

I was so angry. I'd noticed my LP was way short, so I decided to take matters into my own hands. I started taking B6, and progesterone cream (I spot for days before AF, which is a sign of low progesterone.)

I'm working on getting a new doctor, but it's so frustrating. I don't want to suffer through another loss or 2 before doing anything.

I'm feeling better now - currently 5dpo but not particularly hopeful this cycle.


----------



## slg76

Hello ladies!

Bojangles :rofl: I'm going to start using that. 

Linny: Hooray for seeing your step son!!! I really hope that it goes smoothly and it's the start of more frequent visits. 

tea: I'm sorry to hear that you aren't feeling great. My anxiety wasn't worse during pregnancy but I do suffer from anxiety off and on in general. I find it to be a very helpless feeling. My anxiety is always over nothing important or even nothing at all but I get racing pulse, pounding heart up in my throat, and general fear. I wouldn't worry about your cramps since they don't sound like they are very strong. I would talk to your doctor though about managing the anxiety. Maybe imagery or aromatherapy would help since I don't think you can take and sedatives now. 

Blue; :hugs:

MrsW and Bright: I'm sorry that you sound down this cycle. ttc can be so frustrating!!!!

I thought we had missed my O this month but this morning I had more EWCM and a stronger OPK than yesterday (although not as strong as a few days ago). I think I'm probably going to O tomorrow? Hubby came home last night and we BD so fingers crossed our timing worked out ok :thumbup:


----------



## alternatedi

7 dpo and a stark white BFN this am - quite the dreamer, right? 

Sig, that sounds promising! FX for your BFP this month!


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

How is everyone?

I had a little rise in my temp this morning. I also have had horrible cramping, pinching, stinging, pulling, and burning on the ride side of my abdomen. I tested this morning but it looks like a BFN to me but I am happy to share pics for squinting pleasures. LOL
 



Attached Files:







5 5 14 2.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 9









5 5 14.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Sabster

Bright eyez : how many PDO are you? give it some time before testing again :)

I am going well, feeling queezy since yesterday.. I am particularly sensitive to smells. My BF cooked bacon on SAT and I thought I was going to puke. Same thing with berr, I cant stand the smell.

Things are ok on the homefront. My DH and I have been having some arguments... my dad moved in with us temporarily and my Dh can't stant him so it's a really stressful situation.... DH was mean with him yesterday and my mum was there and she was pissed and she almost left. ARGH.... anyways my Dh has a lot of attitude lately and he says he just does things for everyone else. I dont even want to deal with him. he agreed to it and he agreed to have my family over for supper. needless to say it was super stressful for me....


----------



## crysshae

Bright - I thought I saw something so I tweaked it but can't tell if it's just a smudge since the line seems wide and you can see the same smudging lower on the test as well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brighteyez73

Sabster - thanks I am 10DPO. Wow you seem be having to good smyptoms and at lot going on. You need to have a spa day and get a message and facial!!! 

Crys - Thanks for tweaking I don't dont know what to look at. LOL I am so bad with theses. Did you see it on the regular one too? Maybe I can go back and take a look. I tried tweaking this morn and my husband was laughing at me and saying do you know what you are doing I said NO and laughed. I look at other peoples light faint test and alot of people will say I see it and I won't say anything because I can't see it, I eyes are crazy Phahahahaha!


----------



## crysshae

Lol. Yes I think I see a line on the original, and it doesn't look as wide. It looks normal...so the tweak must have picked up more color in the stick.


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - thanks! I think I'll wait to test Wednesday and see what comes up! I will peep at it again and see if I can see it. LOL probably won't because I am silly and blind. LOL


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## alternatedi

Fingers crossed for you Bright!

Sab, sorry about the tough circumstances at home. Hopefully things cool down a bit.

The smell if bacon always makes my stomach flip so I can only imagine. 

8DPO today and frequent urination as well as just tired.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - that'd be great - thanks. I don't know anyone who's been in both situations so some feedback would be perfect. 

Teacup - sorry you're under so much stress, do work know you're pregnant? Can you ask to reduce the pressure? I got short of breath fairly early on too, it went away at about 23 weeks and is back again now...I never really figured out what it was. Try not to worry about stress on the baby, apparently it has no effect...otherwise I guess there'd be no children being born in war-town countries and the like X

Alternatedi - I think that's terrible, I thought it was standard to check for retained tissue. You could go privately to be scanned (are you in the UK?) at a Nuffield hospital or other facility like that. But - you really shouldn't have to. Can you switch doctors easily? x

Sara - woo hoo! The stars were aligned, I hope you caught it in time! x

Sabs - Sorry to hear things are stressful at home. The last thing you need. How long is your dad staying for? x

Bright - fingers crossed for you! x

Lit - how are you getting on? Has the pink spotting stayed away - any clarity on why yet? x

Afm - Doing good, just working a lot and trying to organise things. Also my feet have started swelling a lot, towards the afternoon, particularly the left one. It gets very sore and there's a big puffy bit on the top and round the ankles. I've tried wearing loose sandals etc but nothing helps besides having them elevated....not really the best solution in a busy office.


----------



## slg76

Sab, that does sound very hard. My mom and hubby don't get along at all. When she comes to visit she stays in a hotel or comes when she knows my husband will be out of town. We finally all agreed that there is no working it out and it's best to just avoid seeing each other too much. Sounds like that's not an option for you. Hang in there. 

We BD one last time last night which was day 15. I think all bases are covered and now I just wait :coffee:


----------



## crysshae

Sab - Sorry y'all are having a tough time right now. It's always hard when family lives with you...even if they do get along when not living together. I hope it all works out well and you don't have to worry about the stress. Stress shouldn't harm the baby in any way as long as you are taking care of yourself. The first 20 weeks of my first pregnancy was one of the most stressful times in my life, and my son was perfect. 

Sara - That's great you think you are just now O'ing, and it's CD15. Sounds like your cycle is really getting balanced. 

Linny - Try not to add salt to your food and drink lots of water. 

I have not O'd yet which I'm very happy about after Oing so early last month.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Yay, I'm glad you're not having such an early O month this month! I hope the B6 helps with your LP issue. I never found out if it lengthened mine because I got pregnant the cycle I started it! Here's hoping the same happens to you. 

Sara - I'm glad you have all your bases covered! 

Linny - No more spotting since the original incident, so no idea why it happened but hopefully it was just a weird fluke. I don't think I have thrush as I've had it before and don't have any other symptoms. 

Sorry to hear about your bad foot swelling problem. Mine are getting puffy towards the end of the day every day now as well, but not as significantly as yours are. It's too bad you aren't able to keep them elevated a bit more at work, but I totally understand how that's not always practical! It's probably a good thing you're done work soon and you can keep your feet up a lot more. 

That is good you found out more about the epidurals there. That is really too bad they won't do the walking epidurals there! I hope your next session about other forms of pain relief will be helpful to you! 

That is also wonderful that your DF will finally be able to see your SS! 

Alternated - Promising symptoms for 8 DPO! Sorry your dr isn't giving you the care you deserve. I'm surprised she wouldn't do a follow-up u/s to check for retained tissue. I hope the B6 works for helping your LP and I hope you can find a better dr soon. 

Teacup - Birthing class went well. It was very informative and also very casual and non-stressful. Last week we learned about pre-labour and early labour and this week we will be learning about active labour and trying some different labour positions on the birthing ball. 

So sorry about all your work-related stress. I can totally relate, although probably for different reasons, but work has been one of the main reasons I have been stressed about this pregnancy. I totally understand the anxiety episodes as well. I am an anxious person already and I have definitely had a lot of anxiety this pregnancy. Thankfully I don't think I've had any more panic attacks than usual but I definitely understand how they are and how awful it is to go through them. I hope you can find some relaxation techniques or something to lower your stress and anxiety levels. But try not to stress about how the stress will affect the baby. The truth is that life is stressful, and 99% of people are stressed during pregnancy. It's the intense, extreme stress like a family member dying or something that would be the type that *might* affect the baby/pregnancy, but even so you would still most likely have a perfectly healthy baby! 

Sab - Sorry about your arguments with your DH. Stress is always hard on relationships. I really hope things settle down soon. I'm sure having your dad live with you isn't the most ideal situation, but I hope your dh gets used to it soon and everyone can live harmoniously. 

Mrs W - Is AF still staying away?? 

AFM - I am working from home today because of fumes from glues and other solvents on top of the paint smell. It's getting SO stressful having a job where I am constantly exposed to chemicals but shouldn't be (I just work in an office)! Thankfully my supervisor was understanding and I may actually be working from home all week. It is getting to the point where I wonder if I should go on mat. leave early just to keep my baby safe. :wacko:


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Lit.

Linny - How did the visit go?


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - crickey, as long as they keep letting you work from home then great - you shouldn't have to take mat leave early because they're not providing you with a safe working environment! Completely unfair. I have to do a maternity assessment in work every 4 weeks where they make sure I don't have any contact with chemicals etc etc. they are liable if any harm comes to you!

Cryss - thanks love, I've upped my water intake massively the last few days but it's still bad, I think the heat is affecting me? - if I press in a dimple stays there. I'm mentioning it to my mw next Monday. The visit went great! Just DF and SS for the first one, he was happy and cheerful and they were just able to have fun. A massive relief. I'm always amazed at the resilience of children. So we'll both be seeing him this weekend.... Glad to hear your ov date is swinging back out to a better place, did you say you were on B6 still?


----------



## Sabster

Thanks ladies for your kind wprds of support. I think things will eventually smooth themselves out. I am making progress with SIL so thats a great thing. 

Literati : are there some health and safety provisipms you can be protected under? You shouldn't have to take early leave because of the work environment. ...its like being pushed out. Fight for your rights!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies, sorry I've got a bit behind as not been on bnb much this last week.

Lit how stressful for you. It's good your work are allowing you to work from home though, will the refurbishments be over soon? I hope y don't need to take leave early, you shouldn't be made to though. 

No af got me 11dpo this month. Feeling really rubbish. I just never thought it would take this long. I've stopped all of my supplements and am doing exactly what I did to try and get pregnant the last two times - nothing! Except a lot of sex! 

Sorry to hear some f you pregnant ladies are getting Uncomfy now, it isn't the most glamorous time is it! First and third tri are hardest, but it just flies by, it will be a rosy memory before you know it!! 

X


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## crysshae

Doing well. Your chart is looking great! Have you tested again?

Mrs. W - Sorry AF got you. Hope your cycle is sorted out very soon. 

Linny - I just started B6. Hoping it helps.


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - No I haven't tested too depression. I have a doctors appointment today at 1pm I may have her test me. I do have one on me but I am just so scared to do it.


----------



## teacup

Just had my 14 week scan! Baby is doing great, and measured exactly right for my dates - so due date is officially 5th November! I had to do lots of jumping about because baby had its back to us at the beginning and was being unsociable! :haha:

Here is a pic of baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:



Will catch up with you all properly later as have to nip into town to buy a late birthday present! :dohh: xx


----------



## slg76

Oh Teacup, the baby is beautiful!!! And looking like a proper baby now. So happy for you!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Tea - your baby looks SO sweet! congrats x


----------



## crysshae

Tea - Just precious!


----------



## teacup

Thank you Sara, Linny and Crys! Any guesses on gender? We aren't going to find out at the 20 week scan (I don't think), but it's fun to guess! :haha: xxx

Lit - Good that your job are letting you work from home! Linny is right - you shouldn't have to go on maternity leave early because they can't keep you safe. Is there not another room your office can be moved to that is less dangerous? xx

Crys - Glad that your Vit B6 is helping delay your ovulation, I hope you catch that egg! xx

Sara - Well done for getting all bases covered! Sounds like you BD'd at the optimum time! Good luck for testing day! xx

Alternatedi - That's awful that they didn't give you a follow up scan! Definitely change your doctor. I hope the B6 and progestrogene cream helps you out this cycle! Good luck! xx

Sabster - The smell of bacon made me wretch in First Tri too! Sorry to hear your OH doesn't get on with your Dad. I hope he can bite his lip and not say anything so he doesn't stress you out! xx

Bright - Did you test today? I hope you get a bfp! :happydance: xx

Linny - Sorry to hear you have puffy ankles! I hope they ease up soon. They say putting your feet up higher than your heart helps ease the swelling. Also rotating your feet about is meant to get the circulation going. xx

Mrs W - Sorry AF got you. :( I'm sure that this cycle will be the one! Enjoy all the BDing! ;) xx

I hope everyone else is doing okay! :flower: xxx


----------



## Sabster

Tea: wonderful u/s


----------



## Linnypops

Tea - ooo I'm not sure. The roundness of the face made me think girl immediately....but perhaps that's just most baby's anyway :) did you see any nub? They say the angle of that can give a good guess hehe. I spent ages trying to guess mine. Got it totally wrong. Yes at the end of each day the feet go up the wall and get rotated, it does relieve them and the next morning they're absolutely fine. I guess I just have to get used to it! X


----------



## brighteyez73

Teacup - I did test looks like BFN. I am at doctors appt waiting to be seen.
 



Attached Files:







20140507_064700.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 5









2014-05-07 10.54.21.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brighteyez73

Tea - beautiful so precious! &#128516;


----------



## crysshae

Sorry about the BFN Bright. You're not out till the witch shows. 

On the bright side, your temps look soooo much better this month than the last few! I hope mine do that too! How long have you been on B6...and what else did you try?


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - I have been taking b6, royal jelly, maca root, primerose and folic acid. since March


----------



## teacup

Sorry you got BFN Bright, I hope the doc appointment goes well. Is AF late now? xx


----------



## alternatedi

Tea, your baby is adorable!!! Put me down for team pink, not for any reason other than that baby is too darn cute!!

Bright, I'm hoping you got some great news today!

I'm 10 DPO today and have been testing faithfully. I swear there is a little line, but mostly I'm imagining it lol.

With that being said, I'm on CD29 and no sign of the witch! :D

I've attached my BFN for your enjoyment. Feel free to obsess with me! :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 13


----------



## teacup

alternatedi said:


> Tea, your baby is adorable!!! Put me down for team pink, not for any reason other than that baby is too darn cute!!
> 
> Bright, I'm hoping you got some great news today!
> 
> I'm 10 DPO today and have been testing faithfully. I swear there is a little line, but mostly I'm imagining it lol.
> 
> With that being said, I'm on CD29 and no sign of the witch! :D
> 
> I've attached my BFN for your enjoyment. Feel free to obsess with me! :D

Thanks Alternatedi! I can definitely see a faint line on your test! :happydance: I hope this is the start of your bfp! xx


----------



## alternatedi

OMG Tea!! You just made my day/night/week/month/year!! :D

I'll test tomorrow morning and see what happens...


----------



## brighteyez73

Nope no good news!


----------



## alternatedi

I'm sorry, Bright! :( There's still hope...those temps look really great!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Yeah, it's good they're letting me work from home. I guess the problem has been more in that they are not cooperating with informing me when these chemicals are being used. I have a doctor's note stating that I can't be in the office when certain chemicals are being used - and thankfully they have been honouring that....when I actually know what is being used! I have asked repeatedly for them to TELL me when they start using these chemicals, but instead no one has been informing me and I have to rely on my nose to sniff out fumes and go around asking people what the smell is coming from until I finally find someone who knows (and by the time I find out I'm having a full-blown panic attack). It's ridiculous. And they've been having bad attitudes and dismissing things as, "oh, that's fine when you're pregnant." Um, well, last I checked you were NOT a doctor so I am going to listen to an actual medical professional who says otherwise, thankyouverymuch. It's just very frustrating because none of them seem to care at all about keeping my baby safe and I have started to feel like it's their mission in life to poison my child. I really just wish they would start warning me advance when they're going to use something that could be harmful and taking me seriously when I tell them I can't be around then. 

THANKFULLY, my current supervisor is a lot more understanding than my last one, and she is totally fine with me working from home and doesn't raise a fuss at all...so I am hoping there won't be any more issues from here on out. I also talked to the manager who usually knows what is going on chemical/fume wise...and she said she would try to keep me more informed from now on. Of course, she's said that before but if I'm giving her the benefit of the doubt she is probably just really busy and isn't thinking about my baby all the time so it hasn't been her first priority. _Sigh._ I talked to my doctor last night and my doctor said if they are not accommodating me properly then she will just write me off work completely on sick leave, so that's good to know she's there for me if it comes to that. I told her at least for now they are letting me work from home and I'd let her know!

Sorry for that long-winded explanation. Nothing gets me more riled up! 

I am glad your swelling is gone by morning. It certainly isn't pleasant but I suppose it is just a part of pregnancy. If you wear any rings, do you find that they still fit? I can still wear my wedding ring, but just these past few days I've noticed it getting really tight by the end of the day because of puffiness. I'm hoping I can last a little while longer. 

Sab - There are definitely labour laws and human right codes protecting me, but my employer doesn't seem to care too much about them and it's very difficult to actually make a complaint and actually have it stick. As I said to Linny, at least for now they seem to be accommodating me. 

Mrs W - I have no idea when the renos will be done...That's the thing...no one informs me (or anyone) and the boss just makes decisions and doesn't care about the effect on any of the workers. Also, unfortunately it's not just when they are doing renos that affects me, because we have a lab attached where they do soils and aggregate testing and use very harsh solvents to clean ovens, etc and the fumes carry throughout the building. Anyway, enough of that! So sorry that AF got you again. :( I know it is SOO discouraging when it takes longer after a mc to conceive. But I am sure your time is right around the corner! :hugs:

Teacup- Congrats on your healthy scan! Your baby looks BEAUTIFUL! Sooo cute! I am going to guess...girl for your baby but don't really know why. I guess I'll be waiting a long time to find out if you're keeping it a surprise! 

Also, it doesn't matter what room in the office I'm in because the ventilation in the building is terrible and spreads all the fumes throughout the entire building, instead of outside. Hence why I need to work from home instead! :)

Bright - Very sorry for your BFN. How did your doctor's appointment go?

Alternated - I might be getting 'line eyes' but I almost thought I saw something on that test as well. Can't wait to see the next one! 

AFM - I have my birthing class again tonight. This time my mom is coming along since DH works evenings. :( I am quite looking forward to learning more! For some reason I am not getting freaked out by labour still because I'm still distancing myself from it and thinking more about someone else going through it than myself. I guess I can stay in denial for a bit longer. :haha:

Lately I am feeling very, very large. It is hard to believe that my belly (and butt and back fat and boobs) are going to keep growing for another 3 months. Definitely trying to cherish the bump as I know I'll miss it when it's gone, but I really didn't expect to feel SO unattractive and whale-like while pregnant. I gain weight in my face easily as well so I have a bit of a double chin going on. Blech. 

Also - does anyone find baby kicks painful yet? Everyone always complains to me that kicks start hurting and I should just wait because I'll hate the movements soon. Well, I know the kicks are going to get a lot more powerful to come, but so far I've had zero pain from them and they are still my very favourite thing in the whole world. I can't imagine wanting baby to stop moving? She occasionally has sort of taken my breath away when she kicks my ribs, but not so much that it's uncomfortable - more just 'surprising.'


----------



## alternatedi

Ladies...I just tested again and have a super duper duper faint line...

I'm not calling it yet, but here's the pic!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Literati_Love

Alternated - I SEE IT! OMG!!! SO EXCITING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slg76

alternatedi:
That is SO a bfp!!!!!!!! I'm sending pre-congratulations and I'll send the real deal when you call it :winkwink:


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies!! I'm unofficially incredibly excited Hahahahaha!


----------



## crysshae

Woohoo alt! That's a definite BFP! Can't wait to see the darker one.

Lit - I never ever ever hated to feel my babies' movements. In fact I missed feeling them move inside me once they were born and I was holding them in my arms. I never even hated the rib pain when they got longer. Yes I was uncomfortable but I didn't hate it because it was my little one healthy and growing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I think that is how I will feel too! 

Sara - how are you doing?


----------



## bluestars

teacup said:


> Just had my 14 week scan! Baby is doing great, and measured exactly right for my dates - so due date is officially 5th November! I had to do lots of jumping about because baby had its back to us at the beginning and was being unsociable! :haha:
> 
> Here is a pic of baby with its hand by its mouth! :happydance:
> 
> View attachment 762279
> 
> 
> Will catch up with you all properly later as have to nip into town to buy a late birthday present! :dohh: xx

I have caught up yet. I just say teacups photo and wanted to drop by and say woooow

teacup great scan picture !!! Hello baby :hi: I might guess a boy... I dont know why! 

Any guesses on mine ? 


Hope you ttc ladies are on the wagon this cycle! Surely we are due a new bfp!!

Preggers ladies- hope your all well and babies too! 


Afm- still not feeling 100% thats why ive not been on to catch up much. Still on medication but baby is doing great. Measuring as should. Linny I used the doppler and find babies heartbeat real fast! Doing great counted it yesterday babies heartbeat was 164bpm! Lol dunno what it should be but im also feeling lots of kicks. 
Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Yay for kicks already Emma! I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## alternatedi

Hey Blue! Glad to hear all is well with the baby but so sorry that you're still ill. :(


----------



## slg76

Emma, great to hear baby is doing well but terrible that you are still so sick. 

I'm doing ok. I'm not sure when I O'd this month but I think I'm about 7 DPO. I've had weird cycle; sore breasts at ovulation time and no ovary pain. I've been extra tired and lightheaded the last 3-4 days. Who knows if its even related to my cycle? Seems too early for pregnancy symptoms. If I O'd any earlier than I'm really not pregnant because hubby was out of town. I think this cycle and one more we will do naturally and then I'll try fertility meds again.


----------



## carlandjane

I'm only 6 days po and alread caved and poas lol I think it's habitual now!!! I think if it had come positive I'd have keeled over!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Sorry to hear you're still feeling sick. I really hope it lets up soon. You deserve to enjoy every minute of this pregnancy! Are you starting to show yet? I can't believe you're already 15 weeks. 164 bpm sounds just perfect for this stage. Mine was somewhere around the 160-165 mark at that time as well. It's down to 150 now. How exciting that you're feeling lots of kicks! It is just the best feeling, isn't it? 

Sara - I really hope you didn't O earlier! The different symptoms could be a good sign but we all know our bodies love to trick us. Sounds like you have a good plan on the natural vs fertility med front. Really hoping this is your month! 

Carlandjane- It's so hard to resist, isn't it? Can't wait to hear some good news. 

AFM - DH rearranged the furniture in our bedroom this week so we can fit a bassinet beside me. We also took the bed off its frame because I'm paranoid about dropping the baby off the bed (I WON'T be co-sleeping, but I do plan on doing night feedings in bed and it's inevitable that I might fall asleep at some point). We did a bit of reorg and got everything tidy so it feels amazing to be in an orderly bedroom for once. I'm looking forward to setting up the nursery when our crib finally arrives! Now I just have to clean up the mess in the rest of my house. :wacko: Turns out that I'm STILL way too lazy to clean ever.


----------



## bluestars

Hey girls

Sara- thats does sound out of sorts. Maybe just a one off month. Everyone gets them. The month I fell I had loads of stuff I didnt usually have. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

and for you Alt and carlanjane. When will you test? 

It's amazing feeling. Love it. Last couple of days have been even more frequent its great. Had midwife today. Went great everything is as it should. Babies hb was 152 today on midwives monitor which I will go by better than my counting. Lol. I have a bump that a notice but no one else lol. Boring. 

What do you guys reckon Im having? Pink or blue? 

Lit- sounds like your nesting hehe. Soo exciting how far you are!!

Linny. - How's things with ss? How are you keeping? 

Crys how are you?

How are all you other ladies? Xxx&#55357;? ?????????^^&#8364;£


----------



## alternatedi

Hey Blue!

Glad to hear all is well with baby! Excellent! I'm excited to start seeing some bump pics from you and Tea soon!! 

Carlandjane, fingers crossed for a strong BFP for you this month!!

Kim, this cycle has been strange for me too -- way heavy, etc. FX there is something good waiting at the end of this cycle for you!

Lit, awesome that you are getting ready for baby! Oh my goodness, it's just speeding by, isn't it? There is nothing better than a nice organized room -- a luxury we don't get very often in my house LOL!

Bright and Cryss, how are things going?

As for me, I'm going to retest later tonight. Hubby and I have plans this evening, but I'm rushing home afterward and testing around 10pm.

On a positive note, I happened to have an OPK in my work bag....I read that hcg and lh are so similar that many people get positive OPKs when pregnant. I took one last night -- still faint. I took another OPK this afternoon and nearly positive!! Nice strong line...so I'm hopeful that I'll see a stronger line when I take a HPT later.

Also, if I wasn't pg, I should definitely be spotting by now...but nothing. So still excited, but cautiously so. :D


----------



## alternatedi

Progression pics :D (I'm using tests from the Dollar Tree - my wondfos show nearly nothing. Lesson learned!)

Top is 24 hours ago, bottom is right now:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Literati_Love

I am completely thrilled for you, Alternatedi! Those are some definite BFP lines! When is your due date? When will AF officially be late?

Blue - I am guessing boy for you but not sure if I am biased because of your name being 'blue.'

Lindsay - How are you and Rowan doing?


----------



## slg76

whoop whoop!!! That is one very clear bfp! Congratulations officially now! :dance:


----------



## slg76

I swear by dollar tree and Walmart tests and I don't even bother with wondfos.


----------



## bluestars

ALT - thats definitely a positive with great progression! Huge congratulations! !!! :dance: haha xxx

Cry- Thank you. :hug: how are you doing ? 


Lit- everyone keeps saying girl to me so it's nice to hear a boy prediction haha. Won't be long until we find out. Xxx


----------



## teacup

Emma - Have you got a recent scan pic you could upload and I'll take a gender guess? :flower: Wow great you're feeling kicks! :happydance: I can't wait for that! I thought I felt some tiny popping feelings last night but wasn't 100% it was baby. Sorry you're still not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: xx

Sara - I had early pregnancy symptoms with this pregnancy so anything is possible! Good luck for testing day! :happydance: xx

Alternatedi - :dance: :yipee: Yayyy! Congratulations! When is your due date? :wohoo: Those are great lines! :thumbup: xx

Carlandjane - 6dpo is way too early to test! :haha: I'd start testing from 11 dpo if I were you. Good luck! Any symptoms yet? xx

Lit - I have felt super lazy too! Glad you have got a plan for baby's sleeping. I have started looking at cots etc to entertain myself, though won't buy one for a bit. I'm thinking about getting one that turns into a toddler bed, but it also needs a drop down side when it's a cot! Managed to find a couple for just under £200. :coffee: xx


----------



## alternatedi

Thank you so much ladies!!!

Tea, I'm CD31 today, but only 12 DPO. Since my mc, my normal 28 day cycles are wonky. I'll officially be late on Monday according to FF.

The lines on my test seem a little lighter this am, so I'm still being cautious...I know chemical pregnancies are a real reality, and I accepted that before I decided to test so early. If everything ends up sticking I'd be due Jan 14! :D


----------



## bluestars

This is the latest one I have of baby. 

Teacup you probably do feel them I felt them at your stage. Mine got a tiny bit more noticeable lately. Still only flutters though. 

Alt -fingers crossed for you xxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-04-16 10.46.19.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## alternatedi

Gorgeous baby, Blue!!

I vote...blue! :D


----------



## bluestars

2 blues so far xxx


----------



## crysshae

Alt - What wonderful progression! Congratulations! :happydance:

Emma- I'm doing well. Glad to see you on more. I hope that means you're feeling better?? 

Think I just O'd on CD12. Much better than last month!


----------



## alternatedi

Awesome, Crystal!! FX for a BFP this cycle!!!


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> This is the latest one I have of baby.
> 
> Teacup you probably do feel them I felt them at your stage. Mine got a tiny bit more noticeable lately. Still only flutters though.
> 
> Alt -fingers crossed for you xxx

Emma - Cute scan pic! Going by the skull theory I'm also guessing boy! :blue: Will you be finding out at your 20 week scan? xx

Here is my gender prediction thread if anyone wants to vote! :thumbup: Boy or Girl? 

Alt - Exciting! :) I hope your lines get darker! I found afternoon testing was always darker for me, after holding my wee for 3 hours. xx

Crys - Yay! Glad your vit B6 is working, good luck with test day! :happydance: xx


----------



## slg76

hi ladies. 

I love these scan pics and hearing about healthy babies growing!! <3

I had bad cramps last night. Strong, very localized on the right side, and didn't last very long. I have no reason to think it was implantation but of course that's where my brain went with it. Timing would be correct. I'm 7-8 dpo today so I guess testing on Monday or so.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Good luck slg!! X


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - Yay for being lazy! :winkwink: That's great you're doing your research on baby stuff. It is worth it doing the extra searching to find the best deal. We registered for a crib for $200 and my BFF, her sis and her mom went together and bought it for us (which I've probably already mentioned) but it hasn't arrived yet. :( I can't wait to see it! Ours converts to a double bed frame and a day bed...but I'm guessing we'll just keep using it as a crib for our future babies! I hope you'll post a pic of your nursery once you start filling it up! 

Alternatedi - I think darkness/lightness can depend on the dye in the test so I wouldn't worry too much. I truly hope this is your rainbow! Jan 14th sounds just lovely. :) 

Blue - Beautiful scan! Definitely looks like a boy...hehe! 

Crys - Yay for a later O this month! I always find when the cycle does something different for a change, it could mean it's your BFP month.

Sara - Well that sounds astonishingly promising! I really hope it was implantation!

AFM - I'm officially in the 3rd trimester today! So exciting to be on the last leg of the journey finally.


----------



## crysshae

Lit - If my cycle doing something different meant I was going to get a BFP, I would've gotten one for the last 3 months. Lol! Yay for 3rd tri!

Sara - Finger crossed!


----------



## Sabster

Congrats ALT!!!

Blue: Im going to say team PINK.


----------



## alternatedi

Ladies, my tests are even lighter and I've started spotting. 

I'm fairly certain this is a cp. Disappointed but okay.


----------



## slg76

oh no, alternatedi. I'm so sorry if this turns out to be a cp. How very disappointing for you. I hope your body gives you a for-sure answer very soon :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Sara-i remember really bad cramping this implantation! Really hopeful for you! I have everything crossed for you! 

Teacup- whats the skull theory? I have another scan picture but it looks a bit scary lol. Will head along and see what I think of your little one gender. 

Lit - woow for 3rd tri! Thats amazing and feels like its just flew in!! Hehe.

Sab- oooh I like you guessing different hehe. Just a guess or do you have any theories as to gender prediction? 

Alt- really sorry. Thats disappointing for you. Hopefully means you'll get your rainbow real soon :hugs: xxx


----------



## bluestars

Scary baby picture haha around 13 weeks. Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-05-10 10.35.59.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> hi ladies.
> 
> I love these scan pics and hearing about healthy babies growing!! <3
> 
> I had bad cramps last night. Strong, very localized on the right side, and didn't last very long. I have no reason to think it was implantation but of course that's where my brain went with it. Timing would be correct. I'm 7-8 dpo today so I guess testing on Monday or so.

im 7-8 dpo today too, i tested today and it was negative but im just so impatient at the moment. My fingers are so tightly crossed i think they are going arthritic lol


----------



## slg76

Carlandjane, I'll cross my fingers for you too. I still get so hopeful every month. You would think I'd be pretty over it by now but I guess when you want something this bad you just keep hoping and trying.


----------



## alternatedi

Lit, congrats on 3rd Tri! That's exciting!

To all the ladies testing (early or not) good luck!!! Fingers crossed that there is a sticky BFP waiting for you this month!

Blue, I love that last baby pic! It looks like a cool action shot!

Thanks for the kind words ladies. I tested again this morning, and the line is so light. Granted, I'm on 13 DPO today, but there's been no progression since Thursday. I have blood work to confirm the pregnancy Monday -- I'm just hoping they confirm it so my doctor can't act like this never happened. Honestly, I'm feeling okay. My hub and I made a choice not to get too excited. The last pregnancy saw us shopping for car seats a week after our BFP - sadly, we know better now. So we're going to be okay :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Alternatedi - So sorry about your tests getting lighter and the spotting. :( :hugs: I am still hopeful for you but know it doesn't look good. I'm glad you're staying fairly positive through this. DH and I were the same with the first pregnancy - going shopping for baby stuff when I was 5 weeks preg. We were so excited. I miss those days. I hope your doctor is able to confirm your pregnancy so it can at least be acknowledged.

Carlandjane- Sorry you're feeling so impatient! The second half of the TWW is always so aggravating! 

Sara - Hoping for some good news for you soon. How are you and your DD doing lately otherwise?

AFM - Went to a nice going-away party for a friend yesterday evening, ate some lovely food and sat around the fire for a while. Today DH is working (he will be working every weekend for the foreseeable future so I likely won't have a day off with him until I'm on maternity leave :cry:) and I need to get groceries so I'm thinking of making some non-alcoholic sangria to put myself in a summery mood. I'll post the recipe if it's any good. ;)

Tomorrow is Mother's Day for us here (do I recall correctly that the UK already celebrated it?) so it will be a busy day of mom-celebrating. Hard to believe next year I will be a mother too (except also not that hard, because technically I should already be one :wacko:)! 

Lindsay, Aleeah, Kim, LJ, anyone else hiding out - would love to hear how you're all doing!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies,
LL: this totally counts as a mothers day for you!! You are already taking care of your bump!

I tested today, 9 dpo. Not so sure. I think I have hopeful eyes combined with a bad evap. Once the test dried there is a very obvious second, purple line. My experience has been that evaps don't get color but I know they can so of course that test is not to be trusted! Try again tomorrow :wacko: 

DD and I are doing much better today. My hubby came home for a week and her behavior settled way down. She is much better. She did get sick though. I finally took her to the doctor two days ago. The antibiotics she got seem to be working and she is doing much better than she was. We are headed to the airport in a few hours to visit my hubby who has a 2 hour break before he heads off on another flight. It will be just me and dd for Mother's Day tomorrow. I don't mind except I was hoping to spend it outside and now it's going to snow :(


----------



## alternatedi

Lit, thank you! This is absolutely your first Mother's Day! I hope you get some special treatment tomorrow!

Also, non-alcoholic sangria sounds awesome. Neither DH or I drink, and water gets a bit boring. ;)

Sig, post that test! I bet it's the start of your BFP!! Glad that your daughter is feeling better. I'm sorry to hear that you'll be without DH tomorrow...but a little jealous of the snow. I'm in Austin, Texas and would pay the universe good money for some snow right now! Happy Mother's Day to you as well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg!! I hope this is your bfp!! X


----------



## slg76

Hi there. My tests are posted at the bottom of this thread. 3 of them from today cuz that's how I do things :rofl: what do you think? Be honest! This cycle has been very different than usual but I don't want to get prematurely excited. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-best-tweaking-testing-thread-ever-390.html


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that is exciting about the evap/possible line. Tbh I could only see the line in the first pic, but I'm also just on my phone and there is still time for a darker line! Good luck!! 

I know how you feel about the snow. Spring does not seem to be arriving for us either. Every time I get my hopes up, it snows again. I really can't handle much longer! I hope the forecast is wrong and you get some decent weather tomorrow for mother's day! It is too bad your DH won't be home but hopefully you have a nice time with your DD. sorry she is sick but glad the antibiotics are working! 

Alt- MM! Well I will definitely tell you if the sangria is any good then. Turns out that grocery shopping by myself left me way too exhausted to make sangria, but at least I have all the ingredients now and maybe I will make it during the week to cheer myself up after work. The recipe I found just requires cranberry juice, frozen pineapple juice from concentrate (which I couldn't find so I bought tropical juice w pineapple in it), whatever fruit you want but it suggested lime, frozen berries, oranges, pears, and apples...but I am going to substitute lemon and grapefruit for pears. You mix that all and chill overnight and then an hour before serving you add gingerale. It -sounds- good, anyway! :) 

Mrs w - what's new with you lately?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just dropping in, i've been catching up through the week and had a post ready to send when i closed the flipping browser window. Pft. So i'll just be trying to remember what I said!

Alt - I'm sorry there seems to be no progression on the tests. But i'm glad both you and your husband were prepared that this might be a possibility and are doing ok. Hope you can get confirmation...I think you will HCG doesn't drop particularly fast (I found) and anything above 5 will count. x

SLG - Oooo! This could be it. I definitely see it on the first one. You're only 9dpo so i'm impressed you're seeing anything! Can't wait to see updates! x

Blue - Lovely scan pic! Heheh, the second one is an odd angle, I had one like that with baby from the front looking like a little skeleton...Which i guess is mostly what they show you :) Glad to hear the doppler's working out now and you're getting movement. It felt like I reached a distant shore when I got movement (took till just over 20 weeks). X

Cryss - Crikey your temps look like they're going to shoot off the graph! :)

Bright - Sorry no joy this month but as the others said I thought your chart looked much better this month! x

Lit - Well, sounds like you've given them fair warning, they know it's an issue so if they carry on then you're well within your rights to get signed off. 

My fingers aren't as bad as my feet is what i've found - though some days the ring leaves an impression. I might just put it on a chain to make sure I don't end up in a panic/soap/twisting situation.

Sorry for forgetting anyone, and hope all the ladies who haven't checked in for a while are doing well.

Afm - We saw SS yesterday! Amazing. He is doing really well, happy, loving, chatty. And is thrilled to be having a little sister. DF asked him how he felt about a brother or sister before he told him and SS said 'A brother might be a bit annoying but probably ok, I think i'd rather have a sister, but either is fine' Bless him. He's very excited about the prospect of his room changing and having a mid rise bed with a den beneath it. Tbh it couldn't have gone any better. He's named the baby 'Pamoon'. It feels like a weight's been lifted and we can all look forwards now! x


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> Hi there. My tests are posted at the bottom of this thread. 3 of them from today cuz that's how I do things :rofl: what do you think? Be honest! This cycle has been very different than usual but I don't want to get prematurely excited.
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ow-best-tweaking-testing-thread-ever-390.html

Your tests are looking the same as mine at the moment, its a nightmare!!!!!! Its nice to know theres someone at the same stage as me waiting though - Fingers and toes crossed!!!!


----------



## crysshae

Sara and Carl - I hope this is it for you! Have you tested today?

Linny - That's wonderful. I'm so glad everything has worked out so well.


----------



## crysshae

Happy Mother's Day to the Canadian and US moms or moms in the making!


----------



## alternatedi

Linny, I'm so happy for you! The relief of seeing him and him being excited about his new sibling must be so wonderful!!! 

Sara and Carla, have you retested today. Sara, I totally see that line, but we're using the same tests and in getting some nasty evap-like lines too. I think they're might be something wrong with this batch of tests - my opk's are burning positive but the pg test line is a very faint color. Post your pic after retesting please. I hope you're having a great Mother's Day! 

Carla, care to post your test as well? And may I ask what brand you're using?

AFM, ladies I'm confused. Here is my full story.

I'm 14 DPO today so would expect a nice bright line. I got a very faint positive on Wednesday and a stronger positve on Thursday (after a nearly 5 hour hold).

Since then, my tests have been getting lighter.

TMI alert: On Friday, I had one incidence of brown spotting on tp after a bm. Same thing on Saturday. Nothing today.

I may or may not have taken 10 tests since my BFP (don't tell DH) and in some the line seems darker and in others lighter. I have one digi, but if the words "Not pregnant" flash, I'll be very sad, so holding off taking that one.

Anyway, my OPKs are positive today for the first time (hcg and lh are so similar that you can get a +OPK when pregnant.)

Here are my pics today -- does this look acceptable for 14DPO? The left is yesterday, the right is today after a 2 hour hold.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 12


----------



## carlandjane

alternatedi said:


> Linny, I'm so happy for you! The relief of seeing him and him being excited about his new sibling must be so wonderful!!!
> 
> Sara and Carla, have you retested today. Sara, I totally see that line, but we're using the same tests and in getting some nasty evap-like lines too. I think they're might be something wrong with this batch of tests - my opk's are burning positive but the pg test line is a very faint color. Post your pic after retesting please. I hope you're having a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Carla, care to post your test as well? And may I ask what brand you're using?
> 
> AFM, ladies I'm confused. Here is my full story.
> 
> I'm 14 DPO today so would expect a nice bright line. I got a very faint positive on Wednesday and a stronger positve on Thursday (after a nearly 5 hour hold).
> 
> Since then, my tests have been getting lighter.
> 
> TMI alert: On Friday, I had one incidence of brown spotting on tp after a bm. Same thing on Saturday. Nothing today.
> 
> I may or may not have taken 10 tests since my BFP (don't tell DH) and in some the line seems darker and in others lighter. I have one digi, but if the words "Not pregnant" flash, I'll be very sad, so holding off taking that one.
> 
> Anyway, my OPKs are positive today for the first time (hcg and lh are so similar that you can get a +OPK when pregnant.)
> 
> Here are my pics today -- does this look acceptable for 14DPO? The left is yesterday, the right is today after a 2 hour hold.

Im just using cheap ones i bought off the internet to be honest, the ovulation ones i got worked so im assuming/hoping the pregnancy ones will be working as well lol - will post when i test again as i havent been taking photos :dohh:


----------



## teacup

alternatedi said:


> Linny, I'm so happy for you! The relief of seeing him and him being excited about his new sibling must be so wonderful!!!
> 
> Sara and Carla, have you retested today. Sara, I totally see that line, but we're using the same tests and in getting some nasty evap-like lines too. I think they're might be something wrong with this batch of tests - my opk's are burning positive but the pg test line is a very faint color. Post your pic after retesting please. I hope you're having a great Mother's Day!
> 
> Carla, care to post your test as well? And may I ask what brand you're using?
> 
> AFM, ladies I'm confused. Here is my full story.
> 
> I'm 14 DPO today so would expect a nice bright line. I got a very faint positive on Wednesday and a stronger positve on Thursday (after a nearly 5 hour hold).
> 
> Since then, my tests have been getting lighter.
> 
> TMI alert: On Friday, I had one incidence of brown spotting on tp after a bm. Same thing on Saturday. Nothing today.
> 
> I may or may not have taken 10 tests since my BFP (don't tell DH) and in some the line seems darker and in others lighter. I have one digi, but if the words "Not pregnant" flash, I'll be very sad, so holding off taking that one.
> 
> Anyway, my OPKs are positive today for the first time (hcg and lh are so similar that you can get a +OPK when pregnant.)
> 
> Here are my pics today -- does this look acceptable for 14DPO? The left is yesterday, the right is today after a 2 hour hold.

I think those lines are good, and the right is def darker than the left. Have you tried testing with a First Response? They give pretty good lines. If your tests are lighter than they were on Wednesday then that is a sign it could be a chemical though. :( I reckon you should give it 2 days and then test again, maybe your hcg is just taking a little time to increase? I hope this turns into a bfp for you and not a chemical. xx


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Scary baby picture haha around 13 weeks. Xxxx

I still think boy! Have you got any gender preference Emma? :flower: xx


----------



## bluestars

teacup said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Scary baby picture haha around 13 weeks. Xxxx
> 
> I still think boy! Have you got any gender preference Emma? :flower: xxClick to expand...

No gender preference at all. Just a halt healthy baby. Im just nosey and want to know to be organised. Do you think you will find out sec of baby? Xxx


----------



## slg76

alternatedi:
Those lines seem very acceptable to me; at this point some women don't even get a bfp yet. And, I would attribute that little bit of blood to implantation. Unless your tests have gotten drastically lighter since last week I don't think you have anything to worry about :hugs: 

Oh, and OPKs can pick up HCG but they are much less sensitive to it than HPTs are. You wouldn't pick up a pregnancy on an OPK until you had a really dark line on an HPT. You could though have LH in your system giving you a positive OPK. 

Yes, I think my very pink line was an evap. I retested and the other test (ok...testS) didn't do that when they dried. I still think I see just the smallest hint of a line but it would't be the first time I did thought that when I wasn't pregnant :wacko: 

Here are my tests from today:
 



Attached Files:







hpt 10 dpo dollar dry.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 19









hpt 10 dpo frer.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## bluestars

Sara I see what your seeing!!!


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> alternatedi:
> Those lines seem very acceptable to me; at this point some women don't even get a bfp yet. And, I would attribute that little bit of blood to implantation. Unless your tests have gotten drastically lighter since last week I don't think you have anything to worry about :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and OPKs can pick up HCG but they are much less sensitive to it than HPTs are. You wouldn't pick up a pregnancy on an OPK until you had a really dark line on an HPT. You could though have LH in your system giving you a positive OPK.
> 
> Yes, I think my very pink line was an evap. I retested and the other test (ok...testS) didn't do that when they dried. I still think I see just the smallest hint of a line but it would't be the first time I did thought that when I wasn't pregnant :wacko:
> 
> Here are my tests from today:


I think i see a super faint line on the second one!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Sara, I see it! I see it!!!


----------



## slg76

OMG! I can't believe anybody but me sees a line :) I sure hope it's something. I know my body did something different this cycle and I really want it to be a "good different". I'm only 9-10 dpo so still plenty of time for a line to pop up. Fingers all crossed!


----------



## slg76

hubby and I both wanted to know the sex when I was pregnant. We paid for a private scan at 14 weeks to find out. It was very clearly girl! We are both planners and just wanted to get things ready and have time to get used to whatever it was going to be. Also, we named Emily that day (at 14 weeks) and I think it helped make her feel like a very real person before she was born. 

I couldn't wear my rings while I was pregnant. I just left them on my dresser. I was sick and not leaving the house anyway. I wish I had seen those cute necklaces that are designed to hold your rings. Of course you might have to spend a lot of money to make sure it's a high quality one with strong clasps. 

Hoping your lines are popping up, CarlandJane :)

Happy Mother's Day to all <3


----------



## bluestars

Happy mothers day all you american mamas and Canadian mamas too! 

Sarah id pay for a scan but here im not even sure where does it lol. Would feel bad too though as OH isnt here to come with me. 

I can remember my tests being that faint at 9-10 dpo lol. Im praying they keep getting darker and this is your month! That would be so fantastically amazing ! Keep us updated with your daily progression! 

Im not feeling the flutters like I was but I think babies moved to the other side and because im super constipated im not feeling them the same. Had the doppler out and heard the heartbeat though. 

Alt hours your tests coming along? Bad it been confirmed yet? 

Crys any luck yet? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I see a line on that FRER!!! :happydance: 

Alt- that seems like an extremely good line for 14 DPO to me! Those ICs take forever to show a dark line, I find. I'm not even sure mine was that dark at 14 DPO although now I can't remember if I kept testing after 12dpo. I agree with whoever suggested you buy a FRER. It won't be damaging like seeing a 'not pregnant' on a digi because a line should definitely show up, and they're usually quite nice and dark on FRERs. I am hopeful for you!! 

Linny - that is so great that the visit with your SS went well and that he's happy about getting a baby sister! Sounds perfect! 

I agree I don't want to get my rings stuck! But I always take mine off to shower and I will never force it on if it's not too tight so I think it's safe to keep wearing mine for at least a little while. My feet are worse than my hands as well. How is your back holding up lately? Mine is still just off and on and gets a lot worse if I do any bending/lifting/cleaning but otherwise it's actually not bad so that is good! Maybe it will hold up after all. Have you noticed any marked changes in symptoms in the third trimester besides the foot swelling? 

Lindsay - I hope you enjoyed your first official mother's day! Did you get to do anything special? 

AFM - I really have the best mom ever. We got her a little gift for mother's day and I brought her an iced coffee this afternoon, but she ended up taking me to Walmart and buying me a nursing pillow, baby wipes, a few onesies, and a pregnancy magazine! What a sweet mom. :) I hope you all have a happy Mother's Day as well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - when I was that early, I would sometimes go several days without feeling anything. I think it's very normal! They have a lot of room in there.


----------



## carlandjane

Sorry for sounding thick but its my first month of all this ovulation stuff. lol. 
How many days post ovulation am i? I dont know if i count from the day i got a positive ovulation stick or if you add a day on or something because those sticks show before you ovulate?? Its so confuddling!!!! :shrug: I got a positive ovulation stick on the 2nd May. 

Thankyou!! :blush:


----------



## bluestars

Yeah lit. Strange not feeling movements once I already had. Hope they come back . Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Mine were infuriatingly on and off until 21 weeks :/ In fact, no real movement till 19 weeks because of this bloody placenta! Glad the doppler's putting your mind at ease though! It;s a god send ain't it! x

Lit - I should probably start doing that - taking rings off each day and making sure they go back on. 3rd tri seems to just be a lot slower to me - as in, i'm moving much slower and am less able to do things - the belly has become really very heavy....oh, and I thought i'd got away with no stretchmarks but they have been hiding - right under the bump where i can't see and it's shadowed in the mirror. They're very short and bright red. I'm not too bothered as i know they'll fade....just feel a bit less victorious now :) hehe. Your mum sounds lovely - and a very happy mothers day to you! x

Sara - I'm not sure if i can see something in the second one!? Have you tried tweaking? (and happy mothers day!) x

Carla - I always took it based on temps - so Fertility Friend would tell me my O date and i'd go with that, unless i didn't like it and i fiddled with the figures :haha: But seriously - depends on the woman - 24 to 36 hours later I think? Other ladies may know better. x

Afm - just busy working away in the studio and have a mw appointment today...last night we were up till 1am constructing nursery furniture..I had a bee in my bonnet after an afternoon nap :haha: - paying for it today :/


----------



## teacup

carlandjane said:


> Sorry for sounding thick but its my first month of all this ovulation stuff. lol.
> How many days post ovulation am i? I dont know if i count from the day i got a positive ovulation stick or if you add a day on or something because those sticks show before you ovulate?? Its so confuddling!!!! :shrug: I got a positive ovulation stick on the 2nd May.
> 
> Thankyou!! :blush:

I'd say you are between 10 - 11 dpo today. I always count the day after the positive ovulation test as ovulation. :thumbup: Good luck! xx


----------



## bluestars

Thanks linny. Its been making me worry a bit. The doppler is a godsend though xxxx


----------



## carlandjane

teacup said:


> carlandjane said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for sounding thick but its my first month of all this ovulation stuff. lol.
> How many days post ovulation am i? I dont know if i count from the day i got a positive ovulation stick or if you add a day on or something because those sticks show before you ovulate?? Its so confuddling!!!! :shrug: I got a positive ovulation stick on the 2nd May.
> 
> Thankyou!! :blush:
> 
> I'd say you are between 10 - 11 dpo today. I always count the day after the positive ovulation test as ovulation. :thumbup: Good luck! xxClick to expand...


Thankyou lovely, Ill test again tomorrow anyway and no doubt every day until if or when the dreaded af arrives lol :dohh:


----------



## slg76

teacup said:


> carlandjane said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for sounding thick but its my first month of all this ovulation stuff. lol.
> How many days post ovulation am i? I dont know if i count from the day i got a positive ovulation stick or if you add a day on or something because those sticks show before you ovulate?? Its so confuddling!!!! :shrug: I got a positive ovulation stick on the 2nd May.
> 
> Thankyou!! :blush:
> 
> I'd say you are between 10 - 11 dpo today. I always count the day after the positive ovulation test as ovulation. :thumbup: Good luck! xxClick to expand...

^^^this is how I do it too. Don't feel bad about asking, that's why we are here :friends:


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlandjane said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for sounding thick but its my first month of all this ovulation stuff. lol.
> How many days post ovulation am i? I dont know if i count from the day i got a positive ovulation stick or if you add a day on or something because those sticks show before you ovulate?? Its so confuddling!!!! :shrug: I got a positive ovulation stick on the 2nd May.
> 
> Thankyou!! :blush:
> 
> I'd say you are between 10 - 11 dpo today. I always count the day after the positive ovulation test as ovulation. :thumbup: Good luck! xxClick to expand...
> 
> ^^^this is how I do it too. Don't feel bad about asking, that's why we are here :friends:Click to expand...


Thanks. Sometimes i feel like a complete plonker. Ive got two children already and obviously we are trying for our third and yet i dont even know how my insides work. Feel like i should know that really!! :dohh:


----------



## Literati_Love

Carlandjane - It's hard to say if you're not temping or anything, but I'd probably count ovulation as the day after your first +OPK. It can occur that same day, though...it just depends what part of the surge you caught. Stick with your instinct! Do you get ovulation cramps or any other signs that help you pinpoint O?!

Blue - Yeah, definitely try not to worry. I am certain you'll start feeling more regular movement again soon. You actually were feeling movement quite early and it would be normal to not have felt anything at this point yet! So hang in there. :) 

Linny - That makes sense with the moving slower/less able to do things. I am having trouble putting shoes and socks on these days! :haha: I've also started waddling lately. Oh well. Thankfully my belly doesn't feel too heavy yet, but I know my friend who is a couple months ahead of me is always holding her belly with her hands saying it's too heavy! Something to look forward to, I guess. That's too bad about your stretch marks making an appearance, but I'm glad you're not too bothered by them. I still don't have any but I have a feeling they're going to appear fairly soon with how big I'm getting! 

That is quite exciting that you were putting together nursery furniture! I'd love to see a picture once they're all set up! It is too bad you're feeling worn out now from it, though. I always make bad decisions to stay up late and regret it in the morning! Hope your mw appointment goes very well. 

Sara - Have you tested today yet?


----------



## carlandjane

Literati_Love said:


> Carlandjane - It's hard to say if you're not temping or anything, but I'd probably count ovulation as the day after your first +OPK. It can occur that same day, though...it just depends what part of the surge you caught. Stick with your instinct! Do you get ovulation cramps or any other signs that help you pinpoint O?!

I did try temping once but because i dont sleep through - im up about 4 times a night i never really got anywhere with my temperature chart lol. I did however notice quite strong right sided cramps the day or so after my positive opk because i mentioned it to my husband as its quite unlike me to have any sort of ovulation pains. My cycles are a little longer, i have endometriosis and last year i had surgery as my left ovary was stuck round to my womb and allsorts. The baby we lost was not really planned, we had just decided we would like another and i came off the pill but because of all my issues we thought it would take a while. The miscarriage really got to us both as it was a 'itll never happen to us' kinda thing. I knew something was wrong though but my hubby thought i was being daft! :dohh: so after the miscarriage we decided to consciously try to conceive, so really this month is our first attempt at everything other than doing the deed! I didnt even know if i would ovulate as apparently some women dont after a miscarriage? I got a negative preg test a few days after the miscarriage and took the ovulation tests a couple of weeks after and then one came up strong and positive, and then when i tested the next day it was faint/negative again ? which is the same day i think i got my cramps. 
According to another site ive been tinkering on and given my usual cycle length i think im due to test in the next few days? 
Im actually really nervous and rambling on, apologies for that. Im desperately hoping for a BFP but equally im petrified of history repeating itself on me. 
Thankyou for all your support ladies, your all helping me so much because you know and understand. I appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Sabster

bluestars said:


> Sara-i remember really bad cramping this implantation! Really hopeful for you! I have everything crossed for you!
> 
> Teacup- whats the skull theory? I have another scan picture but it looks a bit scary lol. Will head along and see what I think of your little one gender.
> 
> Lit - woow for 3rd tri! Thats amazing and feels like its just flew in!! Hehe.
> 
> Sab- oooh I like you guessing different hehe. Just a guess or do you have any theories as to gender prediction?
> 
> Alt- really sorry. Thats disappointing for you. Hopefully means you'll get your rainbow real soon :hugs: xxx


You have been so sick since more than a few weeks nad I remember hearing somewhere that usually females make the mom really sick but its a wives tale so I dunno. Im ging with team PINK:cloud9:


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies! Happy belated mothers day to all! all the ones trying and all the ones who have babies and of course the momma's to be.

Alt: any new developments on your testing? I looked at the pics and the tests are pretty positive in my eyes.. I never tested before I was oficially "late" though.. just so I wouldnt go bonkers..

Sara: more tests?

WE NEED MORE BFPS!!!

I had a lovely weekend with my family and my DH's family But I definately do not have the energy I did 2 months ago... I think the pregnancy is progressing well and we started taking pics of my belly.. I dont see anything but BLOAT, but Jay says it's starting to change cuz my belly is more forward...

I caught a cold or something like that and I couldnt go to work today. I tried to get stuff done but I have been in bed since 2pm and i feel like crap.My throat hurts, muscles ahce, the whole shabam... I had a temp of 36.1C when I crawled into bed but now it's at 37.3C. I tend to have lower body temp, so im not sure what to do... or if I should just hope that it passes? 
i have no spotting but my tummy feels tight and my back hurts.. with the rest of my body.. 

any suggestions or experiences with fever during pregnancy?


----------



## slg76

sorry you aren't feeling well Sabster.

CarlandJane: It sounds to me like you are doing everything just right. It also sounds to me that you did ovulate and caught your surge on the OPK. I understand about wanting to test and not liking the result either way. I desperately want to be pregnant but the anxiety that goes with it seems overwhelming. Another miscarriage would crush me. But, if we want a baby we do in fact have to be pregnant :) So, we will get pregnant and get through the anxiety and enjoy growing a human :thumbup: 

I did a dollar store test and a FRER today and they both look negative. Maybe I got all excited over nothing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Carlandjane- if you had bad ovulation cramps the day after the + OPK that would definitely make sense that you ovulated on the day after your positive. Bodies are confusing so Don't feel bad that you're just learning how to keep track of ov now! 

Sab- yay for documenting your baby bump! When you are showing a bit more you should post a pic if you feel comfortable! I have been taking a pic once a week since 4 weeks and I am so glad! There are weeks early on that I wouldn't have noticed a difference had I not been taking pics to compare! 

So sorry you are sick! I think anything above 37 C or your normal temp but below 38 C is a low- grade fever so if it is at that point or higher, I would just take acetaminophen to keep it down. I try to avoid meds in pregnancy but acetaminophen is safe and a fever can be dangerous to the baby so I've always felt it's very worth it to take something when I have a fever! I don't consider myself having a fever unless i'm above 37.5 c because after ovulation my temp is always above 37. If it gets really high suddenly, definitely call your doctor! Pregnancy suppresses the immune system so unfortunately when we catch colds and such they tend to be worse than usual. I had a cold with a fever twice this pregnancy so far (and countless other colds with no fever), and it is usually VERY rare for me to ever get a fever! So I definitely know how you feel and it really is unpleasant! It can be annoying if people think you just have a mild cold but really you are experiencing a lot of vicious side effects. :( rest up and feel better soon!


----------



## Sabster

Thank you so much! I called the nurse helpline and they told me pretty much the same thing. rest, water, tylenol and if i have a fever over 38.5, have to go to doctor... hopefully i will be well by tomorrow!! I hate being sick, but I hope baby is ok and thriving, that's what counts!


----------



## Literati_Love

I think your baby is absolutely okay and thriving! In fact, your immune system is down during pregnancy to PROTECT your baby from harm, because otherwise your immune system might attack your baby as a foreign body! Gruesome, it is...but I always reassure myself with that when I feel like whining about my terrible immune system. It's just making your baby safer. :) I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight! :hugs: BTW, how far along are you now? I wish you had a ticker. ;)


----------



## carlandjane

Had a BFN this morning, this afternoon Ive had a tiny salmon pink discharge amongst normal CM so not sure what to make of that. Bought another pair of tests today aswell in case the ones Ive got are duds lol. I figured Ill test using two different ones tomorrow and see what shows. Got a bit frustrated with myself about everything this morning but snapped out of it once someone knocked at the door! Im so impatient. 
Hope you are all well xx


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies, I have a question. I am currently waiting to start bleeding after mc, and I was wondering how long it took for you to start bleeding? I have no signs or symptoms of starting anytime soon. Thank you!


----------



## carlandjane

wantabby said:


> Hello ladies, I have a question. I am currently waiting to start bleeding after mc, and I was wondering how long it took for you to start bleeding? I have no signs or symptoms of starting anytime soon. Thank you!

Do you mean your waiting to miscarry or waiting for your period after miscarriage?
My baby died at 6 weeks and i didnt miscarry until 12 weeks hun. Had no symptoms and only found out from an ultrasound at 11 weeks xx
I havent had a period since my miscarriage as it only happened last month. xx


----------



## wantabby

I am waiting to miscarry, I had blood work Friday and it was 30 so they re-tested Monday (yesterday) and my Beta was 8. So I have a very early impending MC


----------



## slg76

my baby died at 6 weeks. At 9 1/2 weeks I got impatient and had a D&C. I didn't have a period after that for 111 days!! But, that is really on the long side for a period after a mc. When you start to bleed you count that as CD1. Some people go right back to ovulating on schedule and have a period 28 days after their miscarriage actually starts. I guess those are the two extremes. I'm sorry to hear about your loss and hope that your body takes care of it and gets back on track quickly.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi wantabby,

It took 5 weeks after my mc for my first AF to show up.

Sorry to post and run, so busy at work! I went to the doctor for the first of 2 HCG draws yesterday...waiting for a call with the results.

I go back in tomorrow for the next beta. So nervous!

Will catch up properly after work - hope you're all having a great day!


----------



## Literati_Love

Carlandjane- Sorry about your BFN. Hopefully it's just too early.

Wantabby- I'm afraid I can't offer any helpful words of wisdom because I found out I was miscarrying because of bleeding. I do hope it hurries along soon. 

Alternated - I am very curious to hear your results. Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry for your loss wantabby. You still have very high temps for an impending miscarriage with a Beta that low. Your progesterone is doing its job for sure. Once it drops, bleeding should start.

Alt - I hope those test results are off the charts! How have you been feeling?


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lit and Cryss! 

I've been feeling -- weird. For the last 2 nights, I was up most of the night with heartburn and very (tmi) belchy. But I'm not as tired as I was during my last pregnancy and my breasts are a little tender but no where near as tender as they were during my last pregnancy. With that being said, I'm not spotting at all. I'm a little worried. I've refused to retest, knowing it will probably cause more stress than good.

Mentally, I'm prepared for whatever happens -- staying detached as much as possible to protect my heart in case things don't work out. My husband is getting more excited, which worries me. He took our mc so hard -- I almost wish he didn't know yet.


----------



## slg76

alternatedi: I'm so hopeful for you today. Remember every pregnancy is different. I would be more worried if your symptoms were lessening over this past week but I don't think it's a big deal that you are feeling better this pregnancy than last. 

Part of brain seems to be telling me that if I take enough tests one of them is going to come up positive. I'm pretty sure there's a flaw in that logic :haha:


----------



## alternatedi

Sara, do you have any recent tests that you can post? Let's analyze them! Thank you for your kind words -- I've got my fx for you!


----------



## wantabby

Thank you ladies! I just hope it starts soon! This was my first BFP ever after four & 1/2 years. So I'm happy to know it's possible for me to become pregnant. I am ready to try again! So many people have told me you are more fertile after a MC. I hope they are right!


----------



## slg76

Here is my test from this morning. I think I'm 11 or 12 dpo. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







hpt 12 dpo.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## alternatedi

Sara, I see what you mean. You still have time -- FX that BFP shows up soon!

I just heard from the doctor -- my hcg was 93 and progesterone was 15. They said everything looks good -- I'll go back tomorrow to make sure my numbers are doubling.

Maybe after that, I'll relax just a little. ;)


----------



## slg76

great news alternated!!!! :dance:


----------



## Sabster

alternatedi said:


> Sara, I see what you mean. You still have time -- FX that BFP shows up soon!
> 
> I just heard from the doctor -- my hcg was 93 and progesterone was 15. They said everything looks good -- I'll go back tomorrow to make sure my numbers are doubling.
> 
> Maybe after that, I'll relax just a little. ;)

HAPPY DANCE !:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance:

I also had massive heartburn and belching before I found out I was pregnant. I thought it was stress.. but NEIN!. t'was bean baby causing all the rucus


----------



## crysshae

Great news alt!

Good luck Sara!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Sara, Sab and Cryss!!!

I'm trying to contain my excitement, but it's peeking through! :D


----------



## wantabby

Congrats Alt!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - that sounds pretty good for 15 DPO! Fingers crossed you have excellent numbers tomorrow! I am very excited for you! Congrats! 

Sara - hopefully you get a nice clear BFP in a day or two. 

Wantabby- I am guessing you won't have to wait more than a day or two to start bleeding with your hCG so low at this point.


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Wantabby and Lit!


----------



## Linnypops

Congrats Alt - I hope you can relax from now on! Heartburn was (and still is) my main symptom...it's a pain in the throat! x

Sara - hopefully just a little early? Still some time left x

Wantabby - Sorry to hear you're in this situation - but great you've got a positive attitude going forward! Like Lit I only realised I was miscarrying as a result of bleeding, but - I was so early I imagine my bleeding started pretty promptly after the HCG dropped. If there's no sign of spotting in the next week or so you can always request a D&C to move things forward. x


----------



## carlandjane

Today is my wedding anniversary and I got a present! 
Shame its my stupid period... Im out this month then! Am gutted and in agony, this is my first period since my mc though so I guess its going to be different, amazingly though its bang on time which is unusual for me! Silly random insides. 
Im not sure how I feel right now, part of me feels like I shouldnt carry on trying for a while. I guess hormones arent helping. Its like im being punished, miscarry the same day my sister gives birth and get my first period on my wedding anniversary. If there is a god he has a weird sense of humour.


----------



## Linnypops

Carlandjane- I can relate - my mc came on one of the worst days for it to happen - or the cosmic timing of it was a cruel joke anyway...let's face it, there's never a good time though X


----------



## carlandjane

Linnypops said:


> Carlandjane- I can relate - my mc came on one of the worst days for it to happen - or the cosmic timing of it was a cruel joke anyway...let's face it, there's never a good time though X

Tell me about it, nothing like being kicked when your down though is there lol xx


----------



## Linnypops

No, it's a special kind of sods law x


----------



## wantabby

Well I started bleeding today. So hopefully this will be over soon! I was in a lot of pain this morning! My cramps were wicked! I took some ibuprofen though and they are settling down. On to the next cycle! 

So sorry C&J!! :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Carlandjane - Happy Anniversary!!!! :hugs: What present did you get? Do you get to go out for a nice dinner or anything tonight? Very sorry to hear that AF cruelly showed up for it. :( Life never seems to be fair, and cruel timing seems very common. Like Linny, my mc happened at a very cruel time. I was doing a combined celebration of my and my BFF's birthday on the day I ended up in the hospital finding out I was miscarrying. It was also on my only week of holidays for the entire summer, and I got to spend my one sacred week off crying, cramping, and feeling like my soul had left my body.

Wantabby - Good you started bleeding finally. Sorry it is rough but at least you can begin to move on (at least physically) now. I hope your cramps settle down soon! :hugs:

AFM - Not much to report. Getting desperate for a sleep-in on the weekend already as DH has bronchitis and has been keeping me up in the night with his coughing. I feel bad for him, but am also worried I'm going to catch it from him! Thankfully as of this evening he won't be contagious anymore because he'll have been on antibiotics for 48 hours.


----------



## slg76

CarlandJane, I'm here to provide some company for your misery....

CD1 for me :cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - boo to that :(


----------



## carlandjane

slg76 said:


> CarlandJane, I'm here to provide some company for your misery....
> 
> CD1 for me :cry:

Oh hunni it's utter shite isn't it xxxx


----------



## slg76

carlandjane said:


> slg76 said:
> 
> 
> CarlandJane, I'm here to provide some company for your misery....
> 
> CD1 for me :cry:
> 
> Oh hunni it's utter shite isn't it xxxxClick to expand...

It really, really is. I'm so fed up! I realized that I am already coming up on a year since we conceived our angel! How did that happen??? Time keeps marching by and every month is getting harder for me to deal with the frustration and disappointment. I know you ladies feel the same :flower:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Carla, I'm so sorry af got you today. It's my wedding anniversary too today, 3 years. How many years for you? 

Slg :hugs: sorry hun. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sorry Carl and Sara.

Want - hope it's not too hard on you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - so sorry AF got you again. :( will you still try one more natural cycle or will you try your fertility meds this cycle?


----------



## slg76

wantababy, hang in there. I hope it passes quickly :hugs:

Happy anniversary ladies :thumbup: 

It will take me a week or so to get a plan together with my RE so I will do one more natural cycle. Plus this gives hubby time to finish his training time in his new job. He will probably have to call in sick to be home for O day during the medicated cycle. He travels 4-5 days at a time for work so can easily miss O days.


----------



## carlandjane

It was our second wedding anniversary - we got married 6 weeks after our second daughter was born. I must have been mad lol. :haha:
Im in agony today, but have been to the supermarket and back so hopefully the walk will help things along, to be honest though right now it feels like my insides are about to fall out. :dohh: luckily both girls are at nursery all day today so ill have peace ish until half 3.
Ive put on half a stone since my miscarriage a month ago, im not impressed to be honest but i like eating too much to do anything about it! :shrug: What a pickle eh!! I hope you lovelies are doing ok today, think today is going to be a toughie for a few of us xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sara that is awful. So sorry she got you!

I know how you feel with the coming up to a year. I fell pregnant exactly a year after giving birth to my angels. It was soo strange and quiet comforting. Makes us think our boys sent us down a little rainbow for their birthday. I soo believe that it will be your turn soon. I really do. Nothing helps the frustration though xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Blue - how's your HG - is it getting any better love? x


----------



## bluestars

Hey Linny

My HG? (Sorry im a bit slow). Im still on the steroids so sickness is at bay just now. Just hope when I come off it I feel the same. Im desperate to get home. 

How are you love ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - hehe I thought I was being clever hg = hyperemesis gravidum (or something? Lol) . I'm so glad that the shots are helping you...can you only keep having those over on the main land? When will they try weaning you off? I'm all good thanks, just sorting things out for the baby - it really seems like there's so much to do and yet - they don't need for much essentially do they? :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Sounds like a good plan. I suppose you really would NOT want to miss your window if you're using expensive fertility meds, so definitely sounds like calling in sick might be the only option. Oh, what we do to have a family. Soo worth it though! :thumbup:

Carlandjane - I gained weight after the mc as well. I am an emotional eater. I never lost it before I got pregnant, so now I have those 4 lbs to lose after the baby too (although they probably won't really ever go away). Sorry you're having such a rough AF! :hugs:

Blue - Glad the steroids are helping the sickness for the most part. I really hope you get some relief soon! 

AFM - I knew I'd hit the 3rd trimester wall already when yesterday I got home from work but stayed in the car for 10 whole minutes because I was too tired to get out! :haha: I ended up eventually mustering up the strength to make it inside and into bed where I fell asleep until DH got home from work at almost 7 pm...We had to race through A&W drive-through on our way to birthing class to make it in time! Oh, the joys! :haha:


----------



## alternatedi

Carlandjane - Happy anniversary to you and dh! AF def had some crummy timing, but I hope that you enjoyed the day in spite of that. After my mc, I felt like a stranger to my own body -- it's great news that your cycle was right on time. It will take some time for the hormones to regulate, but if you're emotionally ready to ttc, don't worry about your body holding you back. My doctor was certain I didn't ovulate the cycle after mc, and here I am pregnant from the second cycle. Our bodies are so resilient -- it's really our hearts that need the most time to heal.

wantabby, so sorry that AF showed -- the first 2 cycles post MC were so wicked, I was literally doubled over in pain. I hope that you're feeling some relief now. 

Sara, fx that this is cycle you get your BFP! Sorry that AF showed up -- fingers are so crossed for you this month! I'm sorry that you're feeling down. That BFP is headed your way soon!

Linny, look how close you are to meeting your baby!! So excited for you!

Mrs W, happy anniversary to you as well!

Cryss, how is everything going?

Blue, how are you feeling hon? Any better? I hope you get home soon. 

Lit, A&W sounds awesome, lol. You must be exhausted, you're always on the move! How did the birthing class go? How is DH handling everything? Men seem much more nervous about labor than we do (quite ironic, isn't it?). I hope you get a nice, restful weekend!

AFM, got great news today! My hcg numbers went from 93 to 239 in 48 hours -- yippy!!!! So this pregnancy is developing along! I was a little worried about my progesterone, so I've been slatering on my cream 3 times a day. My doctor doesn't believe n progesterone supplements, and because I'm above the minimum of 11 (my progesterone is 15) she's unwilling to prescribe anything. So I am liberally applying my otc cream 3 times a day. 

I've been feeling a little better, just quite fatigued. By 2pm, I'm ready to climb under my desk for a nap. I stopped eating a few hours before bedtime, and I'm not as sick at night, which has been great. I have my first ultrasound and doctor's visit on June Overall feeling cautiously optimistic. :D Thank you so much for your kind words this past week - quite the rollercoaster!!


----------



## slg76

fantastic betas Alternatedi! Wonderful news :dance:


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - Oh lawks, it's a terror isn't it? I am now literally lifting up my bump and hefting it out of the car infront of me accompanied by assorted groaning - which DF thinks it's hilarious to mimic (It is not hilarious). Do you have any new bump pics to share?? I'm posting the most recent one as it's been quite a big change from the last one!

Alt - Thanks love, and that's brilliant news! That's a great rise. I didn't even know what my progesterone was and i was coated in that cream :haha:..Why not eh? There's absolutely no contraindications. X

Sara - Sorry to hear the planning isn't straightforward around O! If life only went a bit more smoothly! I hope your RE has some good suggestions for you x

Thinking of you Aleeah - you must be getting very close to meeting baby now?! 

Afm - my sponge fascination has now moved on to chalk, and I find myself sniffing chalk throughout the day - I think i just need more calcium or something. Going to get some additional tablets to try and stop this bizarre behaviour!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2745.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 19


----------



## bluestars

Linnypops said:


> Blue - hehe I thought I was being clever hg = hyperemesis gravidum (or something? Lol) . I'm so glad that the shots are helping you...can you only keep having those over on the main land? When will they try weaning you off? I'm all good thanks, just sorting things out for the baby - it really seems like there's so much to do and yet - they don't need for much essentially do they? :)

Haha I should have known that sorry linny. Will for future reference. Haha. Well my steroids I have now just fi ished today so the next week will show if the anti sickness tablets actually work or not. If so ...I cam go home on them !!!!! :dance: I dont even want to think of the if not... :( 

you are soo soo close im so excited ! I really hope you keep in touch once little one is here ! I was thinking the other day how unorganised I actually am considering I need to get all my baby stuff back to my wee island in only 2 trips that my OH is over... how im supposed to do that I will never know... 

For all you guys who knew Nat.. she had her baby 10 weeks early. Shes in hospital (the baby) and is doing good. She has been asking for you guys and hopes you are all well. 

What a fantastic bump photo linny. Too funny on the chalk and sponge sniffing haha!! <3 xxx 

Feeling good so far!!

Lit thats rubbish that your energy has gone already hopefully you get periods of relief from it! 

Alt - thats fantastic news ! Congratulations hehe! Come on baby! You can do it !!!

How are you ladies ? 
Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Oh gosh well good luck to you! I hope it works! It would be rubbish to have to be away from home indefinitely! And blimey! I can't believe Nat's had her baby early like that - so glad she's doing well though....At 30 weeks it seems like a lot of stuff is functioning just fine and baby's have brilliant success rates....mustn't be nice being in NICU all that time though. Please pass on best wishes from me! x


----------



## crysshae

Blue - I'm so glad to see you feeling better. I hope you do very well off the steroids. Please tell Nat congrats on her little one and that we're praying she gets healthier and stronger every day.

Alt - wonderful news! Congratulations!

Linny - beautiful bump!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Crys where are you? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm right here! Lol. :flower:

If you mean in my cycle, I'm 9 dpo.


----------



## slg76

Linny: I love your bump pic :) I'm jealous. When I was pregnant I never stuck out so too far but my bump was from my boobs to my pelvic bone. Not the most attractive. It was like she was lying out flat in there!

Blue: I so hope that the steroid pills work for you. I can't imagine having to be away from home for so long. I'm sure you will find a way to get all the baby stuff home. Maybe you could ship some of it? You will probably find that you don't need as much stuff as you think you do. But, you will need lots and lots of burp clothes...just a heads up from another mommy! 

I hope that Nat's little one is doing ok. 10 weeks is pretty early! 

I've been thinking a lot about if Emily ends up being an only child. There are some advantages. I feel like I need to start easing into the idea in case we really don't get our second baby. I knew I had trouble with the quantity of my eggs but now that none of them are fertilizing I'm worried about the quality of my eggs too. Only time will tell. For now I'm also looking forward to doing a medicated cycle in July.


----------



## wantabby

Alt~ Great news!!! Congratulations! 

I am feeling better as far as cramps go. Just a little down about it today. I will get better though.. I am so ready to see those pink lines again!


----------



## Lindsay109

Morning ladies :)

Just popping in quickly to say hello, will try for a longer post soon. 

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm sorry to hear about your losses :hugs: I've still got my fingers crossed for everyone TTC, and I hope all the pregos are doing well :)

Rowan and I are doing very well and he's growing like a weed. Hubby is back to work full time, and Rowan and I are managing well. This week He started smiling when I talk to him which just melts my heart every time he does it :). Still not getting too much sleep, but I have started bringing him into bed with me after he wakes the first time (something I had planned NOT to do) and we are both both getting soooo much more sleep than we were.

Just a suggestion for those expecting, I would highly recommend getting a wrap or sling of some type. I have a moby wrap which I LOVE, it allows me to get things done during the day, and I can even nurse Rowan when he's in there. It has been a lifesaver!

Anyway, I will try and check in more often. I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Alt - great news!!!!

Linny - Cute bump!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

Long time no chat.

I loove checking in on you guys and seeing how far you have come... I can't believe how time flies and more and more of you are having your babies!!!

Emma I hope the tablets work for you!! poor thing! Sounds like you've got your spirits up which is amazing.

Sara.. I feel your pain... I too have worked through those very feelings of not having another baby. It's really hard, but I've found it really helped me to realize that there are positives in either scenario, and that's what I focus on. It doesn't mean that I don't want another baby but my heart has come to accept that it's okay if I can't. Praying that your rainbow baby comes soon. How long will you guys try? Since I think you will at some point have to go back on those remission meds right?

Becky I hope you're doing okay, good luck SMEPing this month!! I really hope you get your rainbow soon!!!

I'm so sorry for you ladies with fresh losses... big hugs and the ladies that are here are amazing.

crys good luck this month!! 

Linny you crack me up :) chalk hahahaha well sounds like you're doing amazing!!!

AFM well a little over 3 weeks until I find out if I can have 1 more baby.... I've been doing a tonnne of research and I think as long as my uterus wall has gotten thicker then we will give it a go. I am lucky in that I am able to go on long term disability if needed just to be sure to rest more while pregnant. I've also been working on getting my weight down (10lbs down another 10 to go) so that there would be a minimal strain on my uterus since I am NOT a small pregnant person hahahaha I gained over 100 lbs with my first and 65 with my second!! and I figure if I am told that we can't, well at least I'll be skinny again :) I have everything crossed, although I feel like I've gotten my hopes up again and it will devastating if the doc says I can't. I've told my OH that I need him at this ultrasound and doc apt for the support and so we can make the decision together.

Well chat soon.

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Thanks! It's interesting you said that about men being more nervous about labour than we are...because every time we come home from birthing class, DH says to me, "Wow, I'm really glad we've taking this class because labour is actually REALLY scary and I'd hate to only find that out in the delivery room." So cute! I'm kind of happy he is finding out how 'scary' it is so he can be properly sympathetic and supportive when it happens. :winkwink:

EXCELLENT news about your hcg!! Wohooo! :happydance: Congrats! Just revel in that for a while and try to avoid the overthinking and stressing. Initial numbers mean a lot so things are really looking up for you! :D I hope your otc progesterone cream is helpful for you. Sorry to hear about the fatigue setting in. Hopefully you don't get it too bad. For me it was so terrible that I would sleep 18 hours straight and honestly it took over my entire life. All I could do was sleep, puke and repeat!  I bet you are looking forward to your dr's visit and u/s in June! I can't wait to hear about it and it isn't too far away now! 

Linny - What a BEAUTIFUL bump pic! I wish I could find your old pic to compare to. I'll have to go through the old pages later and check. :winkwink: Thank you for sharing! I'll try to post a new bump pic soon! We'll take a new one Monday when DH is off so maybe I'll post that one so it's perfectly up to date! 

That is cute and sad about your routine to get out of the car, but I totally understand! I make DH come around the side of the vehicle and help me out now when we take his car because it's much too low for me and quite the struggle to get back up! I hope your dh stops making fun of you soon! :winkwink:

As for your new chalk fascination...you had mentioned you were anemic earlier, hadn't you? Since your symptoms sound a bit 'pica' like even though you aren't eating them thankfully, I might see if you could get your iron/hemoglobin checked again to see if they're going up? When you take those calcium pills, make sure you're taking lots of iron too! And add some spinach while you're at it! :) That is quite a bizarre pregnancy symptom but I hope you can find a 'cure' soon! 

Blue - I really hope you are done with the sickness now and can go home! It must be hard stuck in the hospital. Hang in there! :hugs:

Thanks for the news on Nat. Tell her Congratulations for me!! That is quite crazy that she had her 10 weeks early. I always feel paranoid that I'm going to go in labour at any minute, especially when I hear of it happening to others. I'm glad her baby is doing well! 

Crys - Hope you're doing well.

Sara - I think all bump shapes are beautiful in their own way! It is so interesting how different women show differently. Nothing wrong with a taller, flatter bump! 

I'm sorry you feel you may have to ease into the idea of Emily being an only child. I won't try to deter you as perhaps it is healthy to think about the positives, as Kim mentioned. However, I really think you have every reason to remain optimistic about bringing a second child into the world! :hugs:

Lindsay - It's so great to hear from you! I'm glad that bringing Rowan into bed with you has helped you both get some more sleep. :)

My SIL lent me her wrap (I'm not sure what brand it is) for when the baby is born, so I'm glad to hear you recommend them! When my baby is a bit older I'll invest in a more supportive baby carrier like an Ergo or something.

Kim - Awesome to hear from you. I'm glad to hear you're working hard on getting healthier to get your body in top shape for another pregnancy (or, as you said, just to be skinny again! :)). It sounds like you're doing everything in your power to be able to have another baby. I do hope and pray with all my heart that your u/s brings great news and that your uterus will be fully ready to support another pregnancy! Also excellent that you have the option of taking LTD during your pregnancy if need be. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

thanks for all the support ladies! You are the best :friends: I talked to my RE this morning. I hadn't talked to her in 4-5 months. She said, Yay, lets get going! Good to hear she's optimistic about the medicated cycle. Not sure how many more times we will try. I guess we just have to see how I feel. Going back on my cancer meds isn't urgent but I will need to do it at some point. 

Kim, it's so good to hear from you! :flower: I have my fingers crossed that your uterus is getting stronger and thicker by the day! 

Wantababy, I'm glad you are getting through this okay and that your body is cooperating. Hang in there.


----------



## Sabster

Blue: I hope you get to go home soon!!!! 

Alt: So good to hear ur numbers are increasing!!! My doc didt give me anything either... So I just continued taking vitex.. I stopped now because im 11 weeks practically and the placenta should be taking over the progesterone production by now..

I went to m first real pre natal visit: everything is good, i weigh a bit less than before, my uterus is" at a good size" ( I always wonder how they can tell in 2 seconds of touching) and more importantly... I HEARD THE BABY"S HEARTBEAT. OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. it was awesome. 

I am feeling well, almost no indigestion but I am extremely tired and I cant seem to get rid of this cold. As I type im in bed, ready to call it a night... and its 9pm LOL! ON A FRIDAY!!! oh man my party days are OVER!


----------



## slg76

Good news from me today. I went and had an ultrasound of my ovaries and there are no growing follicles yet for this cycle. So I will get to start my injections today. So curious to see what my body will do with the stronger fertility meds. Very hopeful that this will be the boost we need to get another little one! Doctor is hopeful and thinks meds are a good idea for me right now. I'm "old", a cancer survivor, and had to take chemo meds, all of which decrease egg quantity and quality. I know there's got to be one good egg left in there!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - sorry you can't seem to shake that cold! I know how that is! Take heart, because hopefully some of that pregnancy fatigue will lift in the second trimester!! Excellent news on hearing the heartbeat! Isn't it wonderful and such a relief? 

Sara - that is great that you are able to start your fertility meds this cycle! Surely your body will respond well and give you an amazing egg! Good luck! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sab - hearing that heartbeat is the best noise in the world isn't it!! 

Kim - brilliant to hear from you!! I'm so hopeful that your uterus wall has grown and you can join us ttc-ers. If it hasn't grown enough is it a definite no or can you wait a bit longer and check again? 

Sara, hopeful for you too, fingers crossed this medicated cycle gives you that sticky bfp, you so deserve it.

Sorry for not writing to everyone, about to head to bed!!

I'm cd15 today, 4 days to ov. Although did an opk earlier and was very faint which is odd for this time of cycle. Still doing smep. Xx


----------



## Sabster

I did SMEP and it worked ! We followed it to for the most part, I got a bit annoyed near the end, so I stopped right after ovulation LOL


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - Aw thanks love - Lying flat out in there sounds very attractive to me actually, I feel a bit like tweedle dum especially when sitting down. I hope you don't have to get used to the idea of Emily being the only child - but I can understand why that might be a productive way to think about things as you carry on trying. This child is going to be an only one (although I have a step son we see him for such short periods and he's a lot older). Hurray for starting the meds...I think you're right, there's got to be at least one good egg, it only takes one!x

Lindsay - Really glad things are going well, thanks for the sling tip - i've asked for one on my registry and will get one in any case. 

Bright - How are you doing? Just waiting for O?

Kim - I was just thinking about you the other day and wondering how you're feeling about the upcoming june date. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you... Congrats on your weight loss too! That's amazing, I find it really hard to shift weight once i've put it on. 

Lit - I'm hoping the mw checks my iron again, if she doesn't suggest it i'll tell her about the fact that i've started sniffing chalk dust and see what she says :haha: Would be great to see an up to date bump pic from you! x

Sabs - Enjoy your indigestion free nights! Mine actually dissappeared completely in the second trimester so you've got nice things to look forward to :) x


Mrs W - Good luck around ov date! x

Afm - I am so blinking tired, it's hit me like a wave this weekend. So glad there's only 2 weeks left in work, and because i work part time + a bank holiday it equates to just 7 working days. hurray! DF is talking about us going on holiday for a week in june, but tbh i'm quite nervous about that prospect - being away from the hospital, away from my normal bed, I dunno - possibly i'll be fine but it makes me a bit jittery.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!!:dance:

I always seem to start by apologising for leaving it so long to write...and again, sorry its taken me so long!

Linny - I was soooo pleased to read you got to see your step son. I hope he continues to slot back in to your family life, and that contact will be regular now, kids amaze me at how adaptable they are. We have step daughter over this bank holiday, for 3 nights and we all can't wait. 
How are you feeling in this heat?? Ive been so tired and cant get cool. Resorted to sharing ds paddling pool yesterday for my feet while he splashed about lol :dohh:
I also work part time and due to the bank holiday have 8 working days left at work, so I will be finishing in about 4 weeks, cant wait now!
We are going away for a long weekend break at the beginning of June. I didnt want to go any later in the month for the same reasons as you, too far from the hospital etc. Its normal to feel jittery about it though, just try to enjoy the break and relaxation! Its really not long for you now...exciting!

Lit - how are you doing? I always forget how close together we are due! Hows the bump? We must be due another bump shot from you soon? I took one a few weeks ago but never got round to posting it, now im probably double that size so will have to do a new one! Thanks for always asking after me, im always here stalking!:hugs: When are you finishing work?

Lindsay - your little boy is beauuuutiful! I think I already said congratulations but just incase I didn't, congratulations! Ds was a terrible sleeper for the first few months (and more) but now asks to go to bed at 7pm and we dont hear a peep from him, he really is an angel...at night times anyway!:winkwink:

Blue - how are you feeling now love? Your ticker really is zooming along! Are you still on the mainland then? I hope youre feeling better soon, it seems to have lasted forever for you poor thing.:hugs:

Kim - great to hear from you! I always think of you and wonder how youre doing.i really really hope that uterus wall of yours has got thicker! Praying for good news for you at your next appointment. Fabulous about your weight loss also, I hope the doc is really pleased with you!:thumbup:

Aleeah - are you lurking? You must be due...like now?!I hope you get time to come and give us just a tiny update soon.:happydance:

Slg - brilliant news that you can start meds this cycle! Everything crossed for you. I hope it works quickly for you, that would be wonderful. It only takes one nice egg!:thumbup:

I know ive missed people so apologies in advance! Writing all this on my phone while ds uses his play hammer and drill on my legs!

Afm - everything is good. Im tired and hot, waking up with leg cramps a lot, but still just grateful. Had an appt with consultant last week and they are happy, he is measuring a week ahead now but they arent changing my due date. Have another appt in 3 weeks for a growth scan and the consultant will give me a date for the c-section then. Excited but terrified! 

Lots of love to everyone:hugs: x x x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Linny - I am ok just waiting to O and vacation. I am smep, taking be, primrose, folic acid and vitamins. I will use preseed starting today I think I O the 22nd or 23rd. You are coming along lovely won't be long now before you are holding your bundle of joy!!!


----------



## hop

I have a question. I posted it on another thread but I'm really curious and confused.

I had my MC three weeks ago. It was natural, everything seemed to go well, bled for a week and then stopped completely. We have been trying recently, but not fervently...

I took a pregnancy test yesterday and it was positive. Then today, I started spotting very lightly. So far, nothing like a real period, but it does seem to be increasing.

My question is: can I actually start a period when I have enough hcg in my system to get a positive pregnancy test???? Whether it's from an old or a new pregnancy, either way...I thought I wouldn't get my period till it was at 0 or very low?

I'm fine with starting my period. God knows I didn't want to wait six weeks or more for it. But I'm just confused.


----------



## slg76

Hi Hop, I'm sorry about your loss. Some people's HCG levels drop very quickly but some people have levels that linger for a long time. Many people ovulate before their level gets back down to 0. A level below 100 seems to be fair game for ovulation and an HCG level of 30 seems to be a common time for ovulation. So if you ovulated when your level was 30 and it is dropping slowing than two weeks later when you have a period I guess it is possible to still have a positive test. You really only need a level of 5-10 to have a positive hpt. If you have insurance that will cover it I would recommend getting a blood test done and then a follow up blood test two days later. That way you can see if your level is rising or falling. Good luck and I hope you have good news soon :flower:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

I'm a few days behind so please bear with me. I've been so tuckered out lately!

Linny, your bump is soooo adorable! You look fabulous! I love the smell of chalk even not preggo, so I can relate. I have kicked out my progesterone cream usage lol -- nothing to lose! So awesome that you're close to finishing working -- enjoy your time before baby! Wow, you are so close! I would be nervous about taking a holiday so close to your dd. Perhaps something close where you can get to the hospital soon? Even a couple nights in a nice hotel would be nice.

Blue, are you pills working? How much longer before you get to head home? FX that the anti-naseau pills work and you're home soon!

Crystal, thanks love! When will you be testing? Fingers and toes are crossed for you!

Sara, I really do hope your dreams of a second baby come true. Hopefully this medicated cycle is exactly what you need!! 

Having said that, I'm an only child and it's not the worse thing. We grow up pretty independent and all of the superstitions about oc being selfish are rubbish. Sometimes I do wish for a sibling, but then I'm around my husband's huge family and want to hide in the corner with a book lol. My parents were really good about keeping very close to my cousins, so it was pretty similar to having siblings, and we are all close now into adulthood. 

Wantabby, I hope you're feeling better today. It will happen for you -- your body is just taking some time to heal. FX that this is your month!

Lindsay, Rowan smiling must be so adorable!! I'm glad that you found a way to get more sleep! We'd love to see a new pic of Rowan!

Bright, thanks! How is everything going for you? Looks like you're getting close to O -- good luck catching that egg!

Kim, I have my fingers crossed that you'll get the green light to try for one more baby. You've been so patient -- there must be light at the end of the tunnel!

Lit, thanks for the kind words! So cute that your husband is worried about labor LOL! He is going to look at you like a goddess after you give birth! 

Sab, YAY for hearing the baby's heartbeat! That is so wonderful!!! Hahahaha, you and I were in the same boat on Friday -- we went to see Godzilla with friends, and I feel asleep on the way home -- and 9:15 pm!!! Glad that the indigestion is easing up -- hope that cough gives you a break soon!! Almost to that second tri, momma!! :D

Mrs W - good luck catching that egg this month! This last cycle, we did SMEP and used Preseed and it worked. 

Aleeah - we miss you! Hope all is well!

ljsmummy - glad all is going well with you! Maybe eating a banana or two might help those leg cramps (usually a lack of potassium). Awesome that your little guy is measuring ahead! 

Bright, Fx that you catch that egg this month! I credit preseed with this pregnancy!

hop - I'm so sorry about your loss. My first period didn't show for a few weeks after my HCG hit zero -- I second asking your doctor for a blood test to see if HCG is doubling. Good luck!

AFM, ladies, I am so tired! I slept till 10 on Saturday, woke up for breakfast, went back to sleep at noon, woke up for lunch, and back to sleep at 4. It's so nice to take a nap since it's my fantasy to nap during the work week. I've got a little bit of a cold and a slight fever. I'm working from home today to give myself a break. The nausea has started, but I haven't gotten properly sick yet (strange that I'm looking forward to it, lol). I've been eating candied ginger and lemon drops which seem to be helping. I was worried sick yesterday - I hardly peed all day, even tho I was drinking water. I was convinced that it was over. After tossing and turning, I finally broke out a test. The test line was so dark that the control line was light -- yippy!!! I woke up hubby to share the good news lol.


----------



## brighteyez73

Alt - Thank you!! I am happpy that you are doing good and everything is coming along.:hugs:


----------



## crysshae

Alt - That's great your test was so dark. Symptoms come and go a lot. I'll test on Friday if AF hasn't shown by Thursday. 

Bright - Good luck catching the egg this month!

Sara - That's great your RE is so excited. Fingers crossed you get your BFP this month!

Hop - I'm sorry for your loss. My hcg dropped pretty fast, so I didn't test it out. Sorry I'm no help. 

ljs - I'm glad to hear you are doing well. Y'all are all getting so close to holding your babies. 

Kim - I hope you get the most wonderful news next month!

Linny - Won't be long now till you can rest more. Did you talk to DF about your worries?

Mrs W - Good luck this month!

Sab - I'm glad the indigestion is giving you a break. 

I hope everyone else is doing very well.


----------



## hop

Having another emotional day. Started out okay and now I am thoroughly depressed.

Thanks everyone for the encouragement and just allowing me to vent here. I'm hoping I can perk up soon and get back to the way I was. Prior to the MC, we were not even trying and I never really thought about it much...now, it's like a switch has been flipped and I am all eaten up with it. I hate it.

Pretty sure this is my period. Disappointing as I was hoping to get pregnant beforehand, but at least my body is working and recovering.


----------



## alternatedi

Hop, don't be too hard on yourself. MC is so painful and can just crush a person's spirit. I was like you - my hubby was the one that really really wanted to try and I was okay waiting a while longer. But after the loss, I was desperate to get pregnant again. I was really low for a couple months, and even 3.5 months later, there are still some really tough days. Eventually, there will be more time between the bad days and you'll turn the corner. Till then, let yourself grieve however feels appropriate. 

We're here to listen and help as you go through this tough time. :hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Hey Hop! I'm so sorry for your loss! ! 

My HCG was never very high. I tested it out and it dropped daily. I would take another test and see if it's getting darker/lighter. Or get your blood tested like SLG said to make sure! Good luck.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Alt - those symptoms sounds great!! Sorry to hear how tired you feel but all good signs that a healthy bean is settling in!! 

Hop - I agree with the others, your feelings are normal and with time it will get easier. Hopefully it will happen quickly for you. I had my loss in January and still struggling to get pregnant again but it really does get easier as time passes. You will get another bfp x

Thanks crsshae, how are you doing?? 

I'm cd16 today. Due to ovulate in 3 days on cd19 but my opks are very faint today which seems odd. I expected a positive today or tomorrow so I'm nervous. Hopefully I'm just ovulating a bit late. Xx


----------



## alternatedi

Mrs W, are you testing a few times a day? My OPKs go from faint to darker to positve all in one day. I find testing late afternoon (4pm) to be most effective.


----------



## Sabster

Alt - your symptoms are great! I totally feel you, I am 11 weeks and the tiredness is not getting better; before i could do let's say 6 things in the days cook, clean, groceries, go out see a friend, walk, shower, watch a movie, etc. Now im like HUMMMMMmmmmmm shower, clip toenails, too tired to paint them, eat bread with butter and there aint no going out for walks happening... LOL 

Yesterday I had a pretty full day and I passed out on the couch.. at 8pm.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Sabster

hop said:


> Having another emotional day. Started out okay and now I am thoroughly depressed.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the encouragement and just allowing me to vent here. I'm hoping I can perk up soon and get back to the way I was. Prior to the MC, we were not even trying and I never really thought about it much...now, it's like a switch has been flipped and I am all eaten up with it. I hate it.
> 
> Pretty sure this is my period. Disappointing as I was hoping to get pregnant beforehand, but at least my body is working and recovering.

vent all you want, we all get where you are coming from we have all been there. It's important to feel whatever it is you are feeling, it will help you to overcome this sad event. HUGZ and I hope you feel better!


----------



## hop

Thank you.

Still not sure what is going on. I tested again on a different type of test and got a positive. Still spotting very lightly. It's mostly brown and not nearly as heavy as my first day on my period usually is...but I guess this is AF??

Googling is the devil, by the way. I wish I had no internet access!! If I didn't, I'd just assume this was my first period...but according to the web it could be ANYTHING!!!


----------



## hop

You guys are all so awesome and supportive and positive. I'm really finding comfort here. You all deserve millions of BFPS! Real ones!!


----------



## crysshae

Couldn't have said it better myself. Google is the devil. Yes. All the ladies here including you deserve BFPs and healthy babies. How dark is the test?


----------



## slg76

Yes, google might tell you that you are dying or that your uterus might explode in another week :rofl: Brown blood so quickly sounds odd to me for a period on the second day :shrug:

It's amazing how quickly we get attached to these little beans isn't it? I understand that once the possibility of a baby gets into your head you don't want to be without one. I hope that you get another bfp very quickly and that it's a sticky, healthy one. 
feel free to vent on here, that's part of why we are all here. 

AFM:
This was day 3 of my injections. Not really having side effects which is great. I go on Wed. for an ultrasound to see how my ovaries are responding. Hoping for a handful of follicles that are nice and big and growing quickly. Hoping I don't have to buy more medicine. The shot is a little over $100 a day and that is half price because I qualified for the low income discount! Crazy!


----------



## teacup

Sara - How exciting! I hope that your eggs have responded well to the meds! Looking forward to hearing about the progress! xx

Mrs W - I hope you ovulate soon and catch that egg! My opks were often faint a couple of days before, I'm sure you'll get a decent positive soon. :thumbup: xx

Welcome to the group Hop and Wantabby. So sorry for your losses. :hugs: I hope you both get your rainbow bfps soon. xx

Hop - I'm not sure, I have heard that some ladies continue spotting on and off for a couple more weeks after a miscarriage. Also depending on how far along you were, it can take a while for the hcg to get to 0. Best visit your Doctor in case you need a follow up scan? I hope you are feeling okay, I found miscarriages really hard and the emotion came in waves for me, but as my cycles got back on track I started being more positive and looking forward to trying for my rainbow baby. :hugs: xx

Alternatedi - I'm so glad your hcg numbers went up and that your pregnancy is progressing well! All your symptoms sound great too, this is your rainbow baby for sure! :happydance: xx

Sabster - Wow! Great you got to hear babies heartbeat already! :happydance: So exciting! I hope your cold shifts off soon, I remember having a cold at exactly the same point in my pregnancy! xx

Linny - Aww what a gorgeous bump! You're looking great! I know what you mean about being nervous about a holiday during pregnancy. I'm still trying to decide if we should go anywhere in July, and I'm leaning towards a UK holiday! We'd save a little money, and I don't like the idea of travelling much. I think some airlines have rules on pregnant passengers past a certain number of weeks, best check that before booking! I'm sure you'd be fine if you did go away, and it would be your last holiday as just a couple! xx

Ljsmummy - Great to hear baby is growing nice and big! :happydance: Can't believe how quick time goes! I'm looking forward to hearing baby's (c - section) birth date! :happydance: xx

Bright - You must be near O now! Good luck! :happydance: xx

Lindsay - Thanks for checking in! Great to hear Rowan is still doing well, and thank you for the sling tip! I love the look of those and will def buy one. :flower: So lovely to hear he is giving you lots of nice smiles! :happydance: xx

Kim - Good luck! I'm sure your uterus wall will be thick enough, really looking forward to hearing how things are after your appointment. Congratulations on the weight loss! That takes a lot of work! You'll be back ttc in no time. :thumbup: xx

Lit - How are things going? Wow - 3rd Tri already! :happydance: xx

Crys - Where are you in your cycle? Hows it going? :flower: xx

Emma - How are you off the steroids now? Has the sickness stayed at bay? I hope you have been able to go home now and are feeling better. :hugs: xx

Carlandjane - How is your cycle going? Sorry to hear AF got you on your wedding anniversary! :dohh: I hope this cycle sends you a bfp as a delayed anniversary present! xx

AFM - I had a routine midwife appointment today and they listened to baby's heartbeat on the doppler! It was the first time I have ever heard the heartbeat and I was so worried they may not be able to find it! Luckily they found it and I was so happy to hear baby! The last few days I have been getting the occassional sharp pains on the sides of my tummy, and it worried me so much one day that I phoned in sick at work! I had a doc appointment and it turned out I have a suspected bladder infection (which would explain my needing to wee every 5 mins!) so I'm on antibiotics now. I haven't felt baby move yet, but have had a few little fluttery feelings which I'm not sure are gas or baby! :haha: I heard recently that my Brother and sister-in-law are expecting their second baby just three weeks after my due date! :happydance: I'm glad this baby will have a cousin close in age! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs W - Getting to the exciting part of the cycle I see. Good luck! 

Linny - Really will try to post a pic this week. I did NOT like the one we took yesterday so I'll have to take another.  Sorry to hear you're so tired! I completely can relate. Also, I'd be nervous about going on holiday too. I am not going on any overnight trips or more than an hour away from the hospital at all after July 1st...and most likely not even for a while before that. However, if you're not going too far and you have access to a hospital not too far away it's probably safe. Why not check with your midwife for some reassurance? That is so exciting that you only have 2 weeks of work left! 
Lj - Yes, I always forget that too! But it's very exciting how close we are. I'll def. post a bump pic soon. I am getting very round these days! I hope you'll take an updated one and post it ASAP! Can't wait to see! That is great that you just have 4 weeks of work to go! I have 9 weeks left. :( But I know it will fly by and I have a few random vacation days I'm taking between now and then so it shouldn't be too bad. Are you starting to get uncomfortable? 
Yay for a c-section date coming up! Let us know when you find out! 

Bright - Sounds like you're doing everything you can! 

Hop - Sorry about your mc and I agree with all the other girls' advice. Let us know what you find out! 

Alt - Sounds like the first tri fatigue has hit you hard already! Rest up as much as you can - your body is working HARD right now! Glad candied ginger and lemon drops are helping you although I hope just for the reassurance you feel a bit more sick soon. ;) Yay for a dark line!

Sab - Not much is getting down around here these days either. I hope some of your tiredness lifts soon! 

Sara - Yikes, those are expensive. Let's hope they work the first time around!

Teacup - Good to hear your uti is getting treated. I hope you feel better soon. I'm getting those fluttery feelings are baby! It's pretty hard to decipher so early but in a couple weeks you should be able to distinguish them from gas a bit better. ;) Yay about your SIL expecting 3 weeks after you! 

AFM - I had an extremely busy weekend and tired myself out! On Sunday I attempted to wax my own legs, and as ridiculous as it sounds it was SOOO hard for me...and combined with that and a bit of light cleaning, I completely ruined my back for the rest of the day. By the end of the day my back was so seized up I couldn't move at all without extreme pain. DH had to lift me straight from the hips to get me off the couch without me shrieking from pain. Thankfully yesterday it gradually loosened up and today it's feeling a lot better again. I will definitely -not- be attempting any pretzel-like positions in the future and am going to see if my DH will help out more with cleaning (unlikely...but oh well).


----------



## alternatedi

Tea, I've been thinking of you and hoping all was well!! So excited that you got to hear the heartbeat!!! That's fabulous! Hopefully those antibiotics will take care of the bladder infection - as if we need another reason for frequent urination, right? ;)

Sara, so glad that you're side-effect free. I've got my fingers, toes and eyes crossed that these injections send a BFP your way!

Hop, how are you feeling today? Sending peace your way.

Lit, we posted at the same time! First of all, you are one brave woman to attempt waxing your own legs. Eeeeek! Sorry that your back has been giving you trouble, that sounds rather awful! Hopefully DH will pitch in and help you - it sounds like you need a nice, relaxing weekend!


----------



## Linnypops

Lj - thanks love! Oh wow, a paddling pool sounds amazing right now! Funny you should mention cramps as well as I had a terrible one in my right leg last night, normally it's just my toes so the whole shin took my breath away! Hopefully they'll not be regular for either of us! 

Bright - oo, are you going anywhere nice in vacation? X

Hop - I'm very sorry for your loss. I was in exactly the same situation as you - I got accidentally pregnant and hadn't really been thinking of children at all but within a day I was transformed. It's really hard love but we all understand and your take home baby won't be far away :hugs:...... I suspect an af could happen with lowish hcg..another thing it might be is if not quite everything came out during the mc - this can lead to hcg not fully dropping - and it is coming out now? ..... If it carries on being odd I'd definitely ask them to check your levels properly and poss ask for a us to be certain.... Hopefully not though and you'll get a proper af in the next day or so! X

Alt - heh I love the fact you love chalk too - it's amazing! :) glad to hear you're getting lots of nap action. And hope the nausea doesn't hit too hard. Ice lollies are great for that....or were for me anyway x

Cryss - yep, he's agreed we go somewhere nearby for a night or two and just take day trips out the rest of the time which suits me! How's things with you love? X

Mrs w- do you test at different times with OPKs? I ask because I often got wildly different results at night rather than during the day.

Sabs - hope you're managing to get plenty of rest! 

Sara - I hope you get some great results tomorrow.. Come on those follicles! X

Lit - well done for attempting to wax... I don't think I could be bothered at this point..I've even given up tying shoe laces :haha: fortunately the leg hairs still refuse to grow so it's not been a problem. Yes try to rest more and maybe leave helpful notes for DH about what needs doing hehehe

We've decided just to be away a night or two at most and only an hour or so away.... So not too bad

Tea - so glad you got to hear the heartbeat- it's a lovely sound! X. 

Blue and Aleeah - hope you're both well! Xxx


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies!

Hop: I dunno about the spotting, when I had my last MC i started spotting a couple of weeks afterwards and then finally got my period. I opted not to test because it was evident I had miscarried and also.. I wasnt exactly in sexy time mode.

update: i went for my blood tests today...I had to fast for 12 hours.. I was miserable and cranky and bitchy and I was hating on everyone at the hospital. I dunno, I guess i was concerned with the amount of waiting time and the fact that they had no reclinable chairs... I tend to have low blood pressure too, so I always know its going to make me feel sickish.. well this time I flat out fainted. Good thing my DH was there, because the nurse wasnt paying much attention when I went lights out and he grabbed me. Anyways, it was a horrible feeling when ur fainting cuz you can't control anything around you and you can't talk... they finally brought a reclinable chair in and moved me and well, good thing I brought a granola bar! WOW, what an experience...Im feeling weird now, like weakish and i have a mild headache. Im going to take it easy and hope that next round of blood tests goes better!!!!


----------



## alternatedi

OMG, Sab that's awful! Thank God your hub was there to catch you. I hope you're feeling better soon - losing blood probably didn't help either. Have some oj and a nap, friend. Maybe that will help!

Linny, great choice about the mini-trips. Then you'll be close just in case! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone today?

Teacup- Yes I am patiently waiting for it to happen but I have been DTD everyother day until I get the postive OPK than it's really on and popping. How are you doing?

Linny - I am going on a cruise to Nassau and Freeport Bahamas. So excited and ready. How are you doing?

LL - I hope so. Thanks for the encouragement. How are you doing?


----------



## alternatedi

Bright, I hope you have a wonderful time on your vacation! Good luck and I lol'd at "on and popping"!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Thanks, I hope so too. 

Linny - You're quite lucky your leg hair stopped growing! I'm like a hairy mammoth these days! Very annoying. Good idea on the helpful notes for dh. :winkwink: That is a great idea to just go away for a couple nights where you're only an hour-ish from the hospital. That is still plenty close to the hospital. Lots of people *live* an hour away from the hospital so I think you'll be fine. :) I hope you enjoy a relaxing getaway! 

Sab - That sounds like quite an awful experience! I'm glad your dh was there. I hope that doesn't happen again! 

Bright - That cruise sounds just lovely! I hope you have a great time. I am doing fairly well. 

AFM - We've had major progress on the nursery in the past few days. I'll post some pics soon! DH is obsessed with getting everything set up already so he forced me to go to Target right before closing last night to buy a dresser/change table to finish off the last of our big ticket items. We have quite an ugly, old room with some mismatched furniture but I still like that it's finally coming together even if it will never look like the nurseries in home decorating magazines.


----------



## slg76

today was really no news. I had my ultrasound. There are 7 little follicles but they are still the size that follicles are at the beginning of your cycle. There is no way to know yet if the injections are working. Just need to keep going and look again on Sat. to see if they are growing. Bought more medicine since I will run out in 2 more days and my doctor said she is going to raise my dose. $600 more dollars for 6 more days of injections!!

A cruise? So jealous. You will have to let me know about Nassau. My husband's airline just started flying in there so we could get there very cheaply if it's worth a trip. 

LL-Can't wait to see the nursery. I never really got to finish mine. I got sick in the middle of my pregnancy and the nursery just never got done :(


----------



## Sabster

slg76: hope those injections get your ovaries primed for baby making time!


We have been talking nursery but we only have one closed bedroom, so I think the baby will be with us for the first 6 months and then we will move and be able to do the baby room somewhere else... I think its quite practical to have the baby in the same room, you dont have to go too faR!! and knowing myself, Ill be checking it all the time. We even talked about co-sleeping but we are still undecided on how we feel about it... You gotta do what works for baby I guess, little person, BIG needs!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that really is so expensive! I am so praying and hoping that you conceive your healthy rainbow baby THIS cycle so you don't have to buy any more meds!!! Good luck! I hope your follicles are looking nice and juicy on Saturday! 

That is sad that you never got to finish your nursery. :( I hope you are able to do more with it this time around!!

Sab- we also plan on keeping the baby with us in our room for the first several months. We will have a bassinet beside my bed for her. :) however, no harm setting the nursery up now! I'm sure we'll be busy and tired when we're caring for a baby! That sounds like a good plan for you with keeping baby with you as long as possible before you can move!


----------



## slg76

Thanks ll. 
my dr increased my dose and I read that once they start growing it can be very quick. I really hope we don't need another cycle!!!

We kept emily in our room for six months but had a nursery ready when she was born, just not decorated as much as I would have liked. I agree that if its not done before baby you probably won't enjoy doing it and it will be rushed.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well today.

SLG - I will keep you posted on how it is. 

LL- I am glad you're doing good. I am so excited and Sunday can't come quick enough.


----------



## crysshae

Sara - Fingers crossed everything works out perfectly this cycle!

Bright - Good luck!

AF showed for me today but my LP was back to 14 days. Yay!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Sorry AF showed but excellent about your increased LP! I think your body is working hard to create that perfect environment for a healthy pregnancy. Good luck! :)

Sara - Grow, follicles, grow! :happydance:

Lindsay - How are you and the little guy doing? Are you enjoying mat. leave?


----------



## Sabster

We will be moving in June 2015, so theres no point in investing time in a nursery at this point.. we will probably re decorating and getting new furniture too, so might as well get it all done at the same time. I know we will be tired, but Im sure with family support and some helping hands it'll get done!!

I am officially 12 weeks today. Im feeling extremely HUNGRY!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - yes, absolutely you will be able to decorate your nursery when the time comes and it makes total sense to wait until you move! &#128516; We are planning on staying in our place at least a couple more years. 

I hear you on the insatiable hunger thing! Eat up and enjoy! You're almost in the second trimester!


----------



## alternatedi

Ladies I'm spotting and I have a backache. This is exactly how my last miscarriage started and I'm going out of my mind with worry.


----------



## bluestars

Is it brown or red ? X


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - ah that sounds like a nice break for you! I'd love some sun right about now too X

Lit - glad to hear the nursery is coming together...yep...same here - I'm keeping her in our room for 6 months but would rather get room sorted before then....our stuff isn't all coordinated either....a bit of bright colour and some imagination goes a long way though x

Blue - how ya getting on pet? Did the anti sickness meds work? X

Cryss- glad your LP is getting back to normal! Surely a good sign of everything getting back into synch. X

Sara - fingers crossed for not having to bother with the next cycle....when will you know? 

Sabs - not just practical! apparently - the best way to ensure their safety is to keep them in a crib beside you for the first 6 months according to the last ante natal class I went to! So, it's all a plus for keeping them in with you. X

Aleeah - you must be due! I hope we can see your little babe soon.

Alt- oh darlin, I don't know what it will eventually mean for you but I remember the stress and worry of spotting in the early days. Just try to keep in mind that Lindsay, Aleeah, lit, me, blue (i think), and LJ (I think?) all spotted with rainbow babies...it's incredibly common amongst women who've previously mc'd...whilst no guarantee it's definitely worth keeping it in mind...though it's undoubtedly worrying anyway..will you call the early pregnancy unit tomorrow? X


----------



## alternatedi

Blue, it's brown and only when I wipe, but the backache started just a while ago. Same symptoms as my prev mc, although last time I started spotting at 6w4D and I'm 6w exactly today.

Linny, thank you for that reassurance. I know whatever happens will be dealt with, but I'm afraid m heart isn't strong enough for another loss. I do remember that many of us had spotting and it all turned out okay. I'm thinking of heading to the emergency room - tomorrow is a holiday here and I can't just sit here and wait it out.

I'm praying so hard right now that my gummy bear sticks. As much as I tried to detach, I love this baby with my whole heart already.


----------



## bluestars

Alt we have all had Brown discharge please don't think it's over! ! Is there any hairy professional you can phone to maybe geta reassurance scan? 

Linny- I am still ill. Of The steroids all on the ondansatron it keeps me from actually being sick mostly. Still at my mother's and still not home. Feels like this is us for the longhall. Im so constipated (sorry tmi) but do any of you girls have any tips? How are you linny!! Xxx


----------



## alternatedi

Blue and Linny, thank you for your kind and reassuring words. I'm trying to stay positive, but my heart is absolutely breaking into 1000 pieces.

I called the closest emergency room and they recommended going to a hospital further away since there isn't an u/s technician on duty now.

It also doesn't help that we are dog sitting 3 dogs (from two separate families). One dog is not getting along with the other 2, so I'm upstairs with on and DH is downstairs with the other 2. My house is like a zoo, and I'm in pain and distraught. If I go to the hospital, DH will have to stay with the dogs to make sure WWIII doesn't break out.

I'm really trying to shake off this dread.


----------



## slg76

oh alternatedi, I really hope it's nothing to be concerned about. Of course you are going to worry. I worry about my next pregnancy and I'm not even pregnant yet. I long for the good old days when I was pregnant and didn't give a second thought to any symptom. I just assumed that things were just fine (and they were). I'm glad you are getting checked to put your mind at ease. It is good that the blood is sparse and brown. Hang in there gummy bear!!!!

Emma, I feel terrible for you that you are still so ill and not able to be in your own home. Remind me, how far along are you now? For your constipation I would recommend MiraLax. It's an over the counter salt solution (polyethylene glycol is the active ingredient) that you dissolve in any drink (it has no color or taste). It may take a few days to work. If you are really uncomfortable I was use a glycerin suppository for immediate relief. I have terrible problems with this when pregnant and in chemo. Hope you feel better soon. 

I had an ultrasound yesterday. I have two follicles that seem to be responding to the injections. Once follicles reach 10mm the doctors are fairly sure they will continue to grow and develop. My two growing follicles are 9.5 and 10.5 mm, so very borderline. I go back in on Tuesday for another ultrasound and I think at that point we will know if these follicles are going to be good or if it is time to ditch this cycle and try again another month. I've been giving my ovaries pep talks and good luck rubs :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - so sorry about the spotting, but definitely true that almost every single person on here had spotting during their healthy pregnancies. I definitely recommend going to the hospital if you're worried. You deserve some reassurance and that way youcan know for sure what is happening. I truly hope nothing is wrong! :hugs: 

Sara - great news about the follicles. I hope your ovaries listen to your pep talks! 


Linny - great that things are coming together in your nursery as well! I hope you are enjoying your final weeks of pregnancy! How many more weeks of work left?


----------



## alternatedi

Hey ladies. I'm at the hospital now. Ultrasound showed a sac with yolk sac but no baby yet - it's measuring 5W3D but I should be 6W today.

They took bloods to see if hcg has doubled - waiting for results now.

Thanks for the support everyone.

ETA: just got results - I'm at 10600, so my hcg has doubled. They are discharging me as "threatened mc" and directed me to follow up with my dr.


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I am sorry to hear that love, is dons back on the island? You must be missing being home...I'm glad that the actual sick has been taken away mostly but I know nausea is terrible to feel so often. Really feel for you pet. Is there a chance it'll pass further along or is hyperemisis more of a long term deal? 

Sara - hurray for your 2 follicles! Hope it goes well on Tuesday....seems like they're pretty close to where they're saying they have to be! Sending positive vibes x

Lit - I finish at the end of this week!!!! I am only in 3 days this week too. Can't believe it! Did you say you're taking off from your job early? How's the chemical situation there these days? X

Alt - oh love :hugs: ....if you're measuring a few days behind but your hcg is doubling fine It doesn't sound like an obviously failing pregnancy to me. First off - US. Measurements at this stage are notoriously patchy, my conception date changed every time I had one! Secondly - late implantation, late OV, all these things happen and lead to perfect pregnancies. But I appreciate, it's a cold comfort when you have no idea what's going on......facts you can hold on to - your hcg is doubling perfectly and you've seen the yolk sac, the bleeding is not fresh, and at just on 10, 000 hcg you're just on the cusp of being able to see a HB...in a few days you'd have a much better idea. When can you get another US? Thinking of you xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sara- I'm 18 weeks 1 day today. Been told I could have this sickness the whole way through now. Great.. it really drains me emotionally... forget what it feels like to be normal. Also really missing home and my man. I really hope those follicles keep growing and you get them this cycle! Sounds expensive and stressful to be on long term! 

Alt they said I was only 6 weeks or so and I thought I was going to bea week ahead. When I went for a scan at 9+4 weeks it turned out I was actually 10+3 so they don't always get it right. Keep positive love. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you.

Linny- they can't tell me for sure but don't think it will go now. Dons has to work so he's been on Island for a good couple of weeks. I've been on the mainland for 8. Weeks now! Depressing !! I want home!!! Xxx


----------



## slg76

alt, it must be so frustrating to not really have an answer. You really are right on the borderline of seeing a fetal pole/heartbeat or not and your dates are not off by enough to be certain about anything. Hang in there. I know everyday feels like forever when you don't know what is happening. 

Emma, I'm so sorry this pregnancy has been so difficult. You have every reason to be plain miserable!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Sorry to hear your us/hcg results were not definitive, but it is a positive sign that your hcg has doubled and as everyone has said, early ultrasounds are not always accurate with dating. I really hope everything is ok. :hugs: Keep us posted. 

Linny - OH, terrific! Happy last week of work! Do you have any fun/relaxing plans for what you're doing to do with the time off before baby arrives? I don't have my last day of work until July 18th, so I'll be done about 3 weeks before the baby is due. I'm very excited for my relaxation time beforehand...and of course our little one's arrival!! Chemical situation at work has been ok. I haven't had to work from home for a while and they have been fairly cooperative. Hopefully there are no more issues in my last 8 weeks !

Blue - So sorry you're still feeling so sick. That must really be miserable. Are there any positive pregnancy symptoms you're enjoying! So terrible you've barely seen your hubby through all this. That must be tough. :hugs:

Sara - Looking forward to hearing more news.


AFM - A few were asking for a bump photo a while back and I finally am getting around to posting one!
 



Attached Files:







29weeks_2.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## slg76

LL, you look adorable with your bump!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - :hugs: you poor thing! It must be terrible being so ill and being away from your fella and home. I do hope it calms down as you progress further. On a Happier note - when's your 20 week scan happening? Xx

Lit - ahhh! You look lovely! Yes relaxing before hand is going to be good - Actually I hate relaxing in all it's varieties haha, so I'm not sure how that will work out - active relaxing? :) x


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies.

Thank you for all the kind words. I've started to spot more pink, along with small clots. I'm hoping the us and exam is the cause, but I'm not very hopeful.

I'll try to get in to see my dr tomorrow.


----------



## bluestars

Lit and Linny - I enjoy feeling baby moving. Thats pretty much it haha. I like the idea that theres a baby inside but apart from that I dont have any symptoms thay are kind to me. I never feel hungry...just sick... I have pain in my hips.. anything of the negative sorts seems to have found me this pregnancy. But im positive for baby. Dont think im ungrateful I really am to be pregnant and to have my little one doing as well as he/she is. Just feel not myself at the minute. 20 week scan is the 11th of June so 2 weeks on wed! 

Lit- what a beautiful photo!! You look great ! Hope the mat leave comes quickly for you so you can relax and enjoy the last stages!
Linny -can believe how close you are !! 

I havent caught up properly its late im knackered so I shal try have a better post tomorrow xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt- sorry to hear about the additional bleeding. :( :hugs: did the doctors have a plan for what they would do next! How long do you have to wait in limbo? :hugs: 

Sara, blue, Linny - thanks! 

Blue- I totally understand. You can feel very grateful for the pregnancy/baby but still not be enjoying all the icky symptoms! That is very exciting about your scan in 2 weeks though! I can't believe you are almost halfway there! :happydance: 

Linny- definitely try your 'active relaxing' hehe! Being off work early is an excuse to do everything you love that you can't do when you're working! I plan on swimming at the outdoor pool, going for walks, hanging out with my BFF who has summers off (lucky her), doing some prenatal exercise, cooking some freezer meals for when after baby comes, reading books outside on our deck, creating a photo book of my pregnancy, and making sure the house is spotless and organized for when baby comes! I'm sure you'll find LOTS to do that will keep you busy so you don't get "bored" just relaxing! 

Aleeah - I believe it's only 2 weeks until your due date? I hope you are doing well! Would be great to hear from you before baby comes! 

Lj - where is that bump photo you mentioned you'd post? ;) 

Lindsay - we miss hearing from you! Update soon! 

Kim - what day in June is your appointment again?


----------



## Sabster

alt - Dont worry about the dating scan, like all the other ladies say, they always change it, specially in the beginning... as for the continued bleeding, are u doing any bed rest? try to put your feet up to keep the pressure off your uterus. Also, no sexy times! 

i know its super worrisome, and reading your posts totally brings me back to my personal experience so I know how you feel, but try your most to remain calm and rest. Can you get rid of the dogs or ask someone to take them?


----------



## Sabster

sara- I hope those follicles continue to grow grow grow and more importantly... that they get fertilized!!

Lit: I loooooveeee your baby bump pic. I started doing them but I look dumb in them... I also dont see any change, although my body is completely morphing... might be in denial.. hahaha!

Im excited for our u/s on Wednesday but totally stressed out at the same time. Also, the doctor called me today but I forgot to set up my voicemail so I didn't get any messages and she didnt call back... i hope all is well with my test results... trying hard not to worry~~~


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - You'll be happy later that you started doing them early! Later you'll be able to see exactly when you 'popped'!! I'll bet you look great! 

I am excited for your u/s on Wednesday!! But I totally understand being nervous! I think everything will go great! :hugs: I hope you can get ahold of your dr tomorrow...I'm sure there wasn't anything seriously wrong or she would have called back!


----------



## wantabby

Alt ~ I hope that everything works out!! :hugs:

I have a question after your MC how quickly did you O? I had a pos OPK yesterday and I had some EWCM mixed with spotting today. I am thinking it is just an estrogen surge, but FF says I've O'd. I will watch my temps, I have never O'd before CD16??


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - :hugs: Sorry there's more bleeding. I hope you can get in and get some answers asap love. As sabs mentioned - stay off your feet if you can, if you can stay off work and watch some mindless movies to keep you occupied, and get your best pal round... then do that (that's what i did and felt so much safer and more accepting of whatever might happen - but might be diff for you if you'd rather work and keep yourself occupied like that) x

Blue - Yep I can completely understand, so happy to have a little healthy babe so you're not wanting to complain about symptoms - but you have been hit so hard with them! You deserve a break. When baby arrives it'll be all kinds of relief - not just of having him/her but also all of these crappy symptoms going. What a day it'll be!!! 11th june - brilliant! (It's the day before my birthday!) Will you find out the sex? :) x

Sabs - Aw love! I'm so excited for your scan - I always got nervous too, think many people do! I noticed my DF would spend the whole time mesmerised by the baby on screen and I spent it anxiously checking the radiographers face, then the measurements, then checking she was moving properly etc...I don't think I ever just relaxed and thought 'wow, my little baby' <- more fool me. I hope you'll get to relax and enjoy it! Can't wait to see your baby bump pics in future! x

Lit - Yes! Everywhere I look at the moment I see things which need tidying up/scrubbing. I also have a list of smaller items I need to pick up before she arrives...I'll be busy! :) The frozen foods thing is a great idea. The only thing bothering me atm is how lumbering i've become when trying to do basic stuff like hoovering. Everything's a pain in the bum to do, bending over, going up the stairs etc. Are you feeling like you're slowing down or still quite able to get about easily? x

Wantabby - The saying goes that after an MC - all bets are off. As in, everyone is different, cycles pretty much always experience some shift even if it's just for that month. I didn't actually O at all in the cycle following my mc, and it was really short at just 21 days long (I'm always 28 days regular) but the next cycle was back to normal. I would say that if your temps and OPK are saying you ovulated, then go with that rather than what is your norm. x


----------



## Aleeah

Hi Ladies,

Sorry it's been so long! I'm still at work and as you can imagine it's been very busy, mad rush to get things done whilst I'm still there. This is my last week at work too, pushing it I know to be working this late into the pregnancy and I wish I was able to take more time off but financially it makes more sense to take time off with the baby than before, so plodding along.

*Lit* - What a gorgeous bump you have, you really are glowing!! So pleased for you and can't believe you're 29 weeks already, the remaining weeks for me flew by, so hoping it's the same for you! xx

*Alt* - I'm sorry you're spotting but don't feel disheartened quite yet, I bled through most of the first 12 weeks with this one and it's still here, so there is hope. Thinking of you xx

*Blue* - I'm so sorry you're still suffering, you've every reason to be down about it. I for one am hoping it'll pass soon and it's not something that's going to be sticking around. I had pelvic pain earlier on in the pregnancy too and was sure it would rear its ugly head again but so far so good. I know it's strange but I love my exercise ball (not for exercise of course... I'm too lazy for that!!) but for sitting on as a chair. It's certainly helps to keep the pelvic pain at bay, try it. Hope you and Dons are reunited at home soon xxx

P.S: I swear by prune juice and apple juice for constipation, they had me in hospital at one point with meds to shift things along and nothing worked bar the juices! They've helped me the whole pregnancy since I started drinking them, can eat what I want as long as I drink a glass of each everyday or every other day xx

*Linny *- Not long for you now either!! Are you wondering if baby is going to be early or late? I was sure my baby would be early but here I am having passed 38 weeks and still pregnant! Not that I mind, still heaps to do, so keeping it in for a little longer is ok with me. My bump has definitely dropped and suddenly got bigger the last few days, so not sure what that means!

I've managed to stay active though, although cleaning etc is difficult I've kept at it as keep thinking it'll help the labour pass quicker if I'm active (I doubt it will but I can hope!!). How have you been?

*Sara* - Good luck with the follicles, keeping fingers and toes crossed this is your cycle, you're certainly long overdue it xxx

*Sab* - Lovely to see you've left the dreaded first trimester behind and are in the much more bearable and relaxing second trimester! How have things been with you?xx

*Crysshae* - Sorry AF got you but glad you've got the optimum cycle length back, good sign for this cycle!! Fingers and toes crossed for you xx

*Lindsay* - Hope you're doing well with your little man?xxx

*Teacup* - Wonderful to see you at 16 weeks! You'll feel bubba before you know it! I don't think I could confidently say it was baby moving until I hit around 18-19 weeks but I think some ladies feel it sooner and some later, so all normal. Hearing the heartbeat is such a lovely experience, enjoy your pregnancy, it'll fly by! xx

Sorry if I've missed anyone out xx

*AFM *- Nursery is pretty much done now, even though we're having bubba in with us the first 6 months. Got pics for you ladies! My bump has dropped significantly and grown the last few days but still no sign of this one exiting any time soon. I guess my dates could be out, as baby is measuring small and it was so close to the last miscarriage that this one was apparently conceived that I'm thinking maybe I'm not as far along as they say I am. Who knows!! Will of course keep you all posted.

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 10









photo 1.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8









photo 2.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8









photo 3.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Linnypops

Aleeah! So great to hear from you! Your bump is looking lovely! And the nursery looks lovely too...Love the decals! I'm impressed you're working so far in but totally understand why (I'm only off because i'll lose my annual leave if I don't take it before mat leave). Yep, not long now - I know what you mean about thinking you'll have early labour - I assumed with the various bleeding issues in first tri and having previously had an mc that babies just don't stay in properly...but watch now - we'll all be late :haha:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! I'll catch up properly in a few hours, but saw Aleeah was here and wanted to say hi! 

You look adorable and that nursery is too cute!! Glad everything is going so well!

AFM, ladies, I hate my doctor's office (although I love them in theory).

Yesterday was a holiday, so I was unable to speak with them. The spotting has turned brown again, which is good, but the cramping is still there. My breasts are also less sore and a bit deflated - exactly what happened in my last mc.

So I call my office this morning. In short, they refused to see me or even do blood work and instead said, "did the emergency room tell you what to expect with the mc?"

Sadly, I already know what to expect. They said that since I haven't had my first official appointment (not till almost 9 weeks) that I'll just have to wait and see what happens. I may or may not have lost it. They then offered me an u/s on Friday, where I intend to push for blood tests to test my progesterone. I have been bathing in that cream, trying to do everything in my power to make this gummy bear hang tight.

As for the dogs, my hub has been handling them so well. I'm upstairs snuggling in bed with one, and he has the two others downstairs, using the baby gate to block the stairs. He has been wonderful, allowing me to lay on the couch and do little more than breathe and eat the meals he prepares. 

Yesterday, I was so distraught. Today I'm a bit better. I don't know what's going to happen, but knowing an u/s is in my future helps.

Thank you ladies - you've all been so spectacular.


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - :hugs: I'm glad you're resting up and hubs is looking after you. I hope friday is good news...In the meantime, we're all here for you. make sure you take things easy & be kind to yourself X


----------



## crysshae

Aleeah - You look lovely, and so does the nursery. Won't be long now.

Alt - I'm so sorry about the worry you've been caused. I hope Friday brings wonderful news.

Lit - You have blossomed. Cute bump!

Sara - Good luck!

Emma - I hope you get to begin enjoying your pregnancy more and see Dons soon. 

I hope all you preggo ladies are doing well. 

Good luck to all those trying.

AFM - Same ole same ole. Last month was 1 year trying. Next month 1 year since my 1st MC.


----------



## wantabby

Alt I'm praying everything will be perfect Friday! Just keep resting and I applaud your hubby for all of his help! That's so great!


----------



## Literati_Love

Wantabby - Yeah, there's definitely no predicting when you'll O after an mc but it's definitely common for it to be different from usual. I wouldn't be too concerned about the early o!

Linny - Nope, I am not getting around easily at all! I feel like a big waddling hippo and if I do too much (read: anything besides sitting or lying on the couch all day) I throw my back out. So I'm probably being overly idealistic thinking I'll get my whole house clean at 37+ weeks pregnant, but I'll at least try to organize as much as possible and delegate the rest to DH! I'm surprised you're still vacuuming! I definitely leave that to DH. But I think you'll definitely be busy - just don't overdo it! You have lots of time so you could do something small each day to get the house in perfect order. :) 

Aleeah - AHH! SOOOO GREAT TO HEAR FROM YOU FINALLY!! :happydance::happydance: :hugs: Yay!! I must say that your baby bump is AMAZINGLY beautiful and you don't look like you've put on even an ounce anywhere else but your bump! You look gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting a photo!

Are you getting around okay, or do you find yourself bumbling about quite awkwardly like Linny and I do? What a beautiful nursery, btw! I actually think I might have those exact wall decals on my wish list to get? Not sure if we will get them in the end but the nursery will definitely still be jungle animal themed (I remember from a while back that we'd picked the same theme). Your nursery looks so great and I am envious that you actually have room in there to move! Our room is quite cramped so pretty much all the furniture is touching each other. Oh well...nice and cozy for the baby! I am going to post pics of my nursery soon...maybe once our rocking chair arrives (which my parents just bought us)!

I am not surprised at all that baby is still in there. It's very common to go overdue with the first baby...and yes although it is not your first pregnancy, it is the first time your body will be preparing for delivery of a full-sized baby in there! I'm guessing you will go a lot closer to your due date, even if you do end up a bit early. No pre-labour contractions yet or anything? So brave of you to still be working, but good that this is finally your last week! Who knows - maybe you'll even get a day or two to relax before baby makes his/her appearance. I can't wait for the announcement and to find out the gender! You're going to be an amazing mom! 


Linny (again) - We should start a list of predictions of when we'll all give birth...just for fun! :winkwink: 

Alt - I'm so glad your hubby is taking good care of you. I know I'd be the exact same as you, unable to do anything other than lie on the couch at this point. That is great that they will do another scan on Friday and I'm sure that will provide some answers. Definitely push for more blood work at that time. It is rotten of your doctor's office to refuse to give you care just because you haven't had your first prenatal appointment. Your baby is just as important now as it will be then! So sorry you're going through this turmoil but I'm glad you're a bit better today and I am hoping and praying for the best turnout for you!! :hugs:

Crys - That is a shame about a year trying now. :( What a long process this baby-making business can be. I really hope you don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## slg76

Aleeah, It is wonderful to hear from you! You have a beautiful bump! I'm so excited that your baby will be here soon :)

Alt, I hope you find something to distract yourself with this week. I know it's nearly impossible and the wait seems like forever. 

Emma, no need to apologize for griping. You have had a very rough pregnancy and anybody would be upset and wanting it to be over. We know you are grateful for your baby, I just wish all the illness didn't come along with it for you.

I had two follicles growing a couple days ago. Today it looks like one shrunk and is going away but the other one is still growing and is 15mm now. The Dr. hopes that thursday it will be ready to trigger for ovulation. I think we are going to try an insemination this cycle and that would be done Sat. morning. I'm really hoping that this follicle has a very healthy egg inside!!!! The injections I'm doing are supposed to help egg quality and improve the corpus luteum after ovulation. I'm doing all that I can and hoping for the best.


----------



## crysshae

That sounds great Sara. I pray it's healthy and ready in the next few days!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that all sounds very promising! I really hope this is your 'lucky' egg!


----------



## Sabster

Alt- hope friday gives you some answers and please remain calm asmuchas that seems impossible!!

Sara: good luck on sat!!!! 

wantabby: I also had eegg white mucus with a bit ofblood the month i became pregnant.. Im getting its cuz there was implantation? im not sure, so maybe its a good sign?? :):):)

I love all the bump pics! i will try to post soon enough although mine is very small!

SOOOOO, I went for my bloodtestultrasound today with hubby. We had a big fight before going in, I flipped out and walked away and pretty much refused to go... then Ichanged my minda nd went in.. I tyhink we were both super stressed out about this test and things got out of hand.

The ultrasound was great. The baby is soooo big compared to the last u/s. it streched its hand when we fist saw it and then went back to sleepy mode,its crazy we could see everything. They did the neck measuring test; checked out the organs, brains placenta etc. and.... she says its 75% more likely a BOY!!!! IM SOOOO HAPPPYYYYYY I WAS RIGHT!| hahahahah I dont actually care if its a boy or a girl im just happy that hes ok and he's so handsome already xoxoxox so in love.

We will get the results back on friday, I am praying that everything is well and that this pregnancy continues to rolls smoothly ( except for the bowel movements... which are not smooth at all.. TMI!)


----------



## Aleeah

*Linny* - Yes my work were funny about my holidays too and me not taking them before maternity leave. It's annoying as you have to take maternity leave as soon as the baby is born and not a few weeks later. Because I'm planning to go back to work in December, I'm going to take my holidays in November, otherwise I'd lose them too. I'm totally with you, everyone kept telling me this one would come out early and I believed them but now thinking it's not going to want to leave!:haha: I really can't imagine going into labour at all...!:wacko:

*Alt *- Thank you, don't feel adorable that's for sure!:wacko: It's strange you say you think you may have a progesterone issue, I'm sure that's my problem but they don't yet test for it in the UK so I never got tests done. I'm certain this baby stuck around because it was conceived so close to the twin loss and so my levels were already elevated. I really think you should push for testing on Friday. 

Your hubby sounds so lovely and I'm glad he's taking good care of you. Keep resting up, literally 24/7, I know ladies on these forums that have had threatened miscarriages but ended up with sticky beans simply from resting lots. I still think this is your glorious rainbow, I'm sorry the doctors office weren't more reassuring but I just know you and your rainbow will be proving them all wrong very soon! Just hang in there xxxx

*Crysshae* - I'm sorry you've hit the 1 year anniversary milestones. They're never easy but you're in a new cycle and really hoping this is the rainbow one for you xx

*Wantabby* - I'm sorry for your loss, hoping this is your rainbow cycle too. I must've ovulated really quickly after my miscarriage to have conceived this little one, so I'd consider it a good sign if you have too xx

*Lit* - I've put on over 2 stone now, so have definitely put weight on but am comfortable with it, I'm sure I'll need it all for energy when the baby is here!:winkwink: Thank you all for the compliments on the nursery, we do love it. Baby was going to have the smaller room but decided it was easier to put it in bedroom closest to us, so hence it gets a bigger bedroom. I don't have a nursing chair or anything, so that probably makes it look bigger. I'm excited to see your nursery pics when it's all done too! Can't go wrong with jungle theme, all baby's love animals!!:thumbup:

And yes I bump the bump on EVERYTHING! Really annoys hubby, as he refers to it as child cruelty!! :haha: Cupboard doors, car doors, doorways, people, basically anything that gets in my way gets moved out of my way with my bump! Not that I do it on purpose, but pregnancy really does make you clumsy!:haha:

I've been getting lots of practice contractions, Braxton Hicks, mainly in the evenings but other than my bump now falling into my lap when I sit down no other signs as of yet. 

*Sara *- It all sounds so promising about this months cycle, looks like the doctors are doing everything they can to make sure you get a sticky bean this cycle and I really hope you do. I'm glad one follicle is behaving as it should be, I'll be thinking of you on Saturday, let us know how you get on :hugs: xxx

*Sabster* - I totally get what you mean about bowel movements not coming out smoothly, bet we've all been there!!:blush::haha:

And weird you said you and hubby had an argument, me and hubby argued a lot when it came to scan time, so much so I went on my own for most of the early part of this pregnancy! I think men get really worried but don't know how to show it other than taking it out on us!:wacko: I'm glad you went back in and got to see your gorgeous little man though! So we have any other blue in the forum!!! Exciting!!!!!:happydance: Good luck for the results on Friday, though I'm sure you won't need it xxx

*AFM* - Still carrying a bowling ball around in my stomach, so no change here! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab- that is so exciting about your scan! Sounds like everything went great and how wonderful that it's most likely a boy! It feels good to have an idea of the gender, I find. Helps with bonding and whatnot. I hope your blood test results come back great. Sorry about your fight with your hubby. DH and I fight when we are stressed too. The first tri was not fun! You definitely should post a bump pic soon! The first one I posted was also very tiny! Hard to believe my bump was ever that small now! :haha: 

Aleeah - I agree pregnancy definitely makes you more clumsy! I've found that as well but that is funny that you're been 'bumping' your bump into everything! I actually don't think I've bumped into anything my whole pregnancy, which is weird because I always used to bash my hips on everything. However, I find I spill EVERYTHING on my bump, and everywhere else. My hands have gotten even less coordinated if that's possible! 
Ah, yes, not having a nursing chair does free up space in the bedroom! Do you have a rocker anywhere in the house or are you just going to do without? Do you plan on breastfeeding? Just curious! That is good about the Braxton hicks. I am sure your body will do the real thing as soon as it's ready! I can't wait! 

Alt - thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, that's so exciting that your brother and sister in law are expecting so close to your due date! Glad to hear everything is going well for you :)

LL, sounds like you're nesting! I'd love to see photos of your nursery :) Not long now and you'll have your little one :thumbup: Beautiful bump photo, you're looking great!! I hope you're feeling great too. That's good that you've got some time off before baby arrives - enjoy it and do lots of nice things for yourself while you've got time ;)

Sab, yep, its definitely practical having baby in the same room (although since my hubby has been back at work, he's mostly sleeping on a mattress in baby's room, lol). Makes the night time stuff much easier! I think you need a ticker so we can keep track of how far along you are :)

Crys, glad to hear your LP is back to 14 days, that's great! I hope this cycle is it for you!!

Alternate, I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting :hugs: I hope it's nothing to be concerned about - as I'm sure you know, most of us on this thread have had spotting with our rainbow pregnancies. I had a bit bleed around 9 weeks and was sure it was over, but the little guy is now sleeping beside me. Hang in there hun!

Blue, sorry to hear you're still struggling with HG and haven't been able to go home yet! I really hope things turn around for you soon :hugs:

Slg, that's great news that you've got some follicles - I hope one of them turns into a nice, healthy baby :)

Linny, I can't believe how far along you are now! Won't be much longer! How are you feeling? Where's your bump photo? I agree with the others, go with 'active relaxing' if that's what works for you, because you won't be doing much of that in a few weeks ;)

Aleeah, lovely to see an update from you. I love your nursery photos and you are looking great! Not long now! Have you picked names or are you going to wait until after baby arrives?

AFM, all is going well, although we've had a few sleep issues the last few nights.... Rowan waking up every 30 - 45 minutes after I put him in the crib - eventually he goes to sleep for a longer stretch, but needless to say I'm tired and am hoping this phase passes quickly. Aside from that he is doing great - he's a very happy baby and is smiling and talking at everyone now. I am loving being off on mat leave and am now considering taking the whole year, as long as we can manage it financially. I'm coming up on my one year anniversary of the m/c and I have to say having Rowan here makes it feel like he was the baby we were meant to have and at just the right time. For all of you ladies trying, I'm sure your rainbow babies will arrive at the perfect time as well :)

Anyway, little man is waking up - I've attached a couple recent photos, a smile, and the pout lip that he's started doing, lol. It goes along with a chin quiver that just kills me.
 



Attached Files:







rowan.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 6









Rowan 1.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks! I will definitely post pics of the nursery soon. If we can get decals/decorations up it'll actually be all finished and I could show everyone the finished product! I will definitely take your advice and enjoy some pampering before the baby arrives. ;) May be a long while before I get any of that again! I actually recently found out that a massage college here offers three FREE massages for pregnant women, and three more free ones after the baby is born! So I have already booked a couple of those. :) You should see if a college nearby has a similar deal and get someone to watch Rowan for an hour while you relax! 

(Sab - I agree you should add a ticker! I am constantly wondering how far along you are!)

Linny's pic is on p 448 if you missed it earlier!

I'm glad things are going well. That sounds really exhausting with Rowan waking up every 30-45 minutes lately! That is the one thing I'm terrified of in becoming a mother - the sleep deprivation! All day I'm SO excited for baby to arrive, and then in the night when I have to wake up to pee 5 times I am gripped with fear over the fact that soon I'll be getting up and STAYING up to feed a baby several times in the night. I know it'll be worth it, but I'm still nervous! :)

Rowan sounds amazing and I'm glad you're enjoying your time off with him so much that you might take the whole year! I completely support that decision and think the year is very worth it to take if you can manage financially of course! I'm glad having Rowan with you is making the one year anniversary of your m/c a bit less painful. I agree that once we all have our rainbow babies in our arms, we will understand why we had to suffer so much pain to get there. 

BTW, those pictures of Rowan are ADORABLE! Wow, what a cutie!!! In that second photo he looks SOOO much like you! I recognize the eyes and nose. 

AFM - Feeling disappointed that dh isn't planning on making it for our last birthing class together because he has a migraine (next week's is a women's only breastfeeding class, and then the classes are done). :nope: Even though I know he can't help not feeling well, this time and the other time he had to miss for work have made me feel sooo sad and unsupported. I loved being able to take the class together, and having to go alone makes me feel abandoned. Perhaps that is my hormones talking. 

Speaking of which - how have everyone's moods been changing through the trimesters? In the first trimester and early part of the second trimester, I was angry/irritable all the time. Then in the 2nd trimester I was pretty neutral with occasional irritable or emotional days like anyone would expect. Now in the 3rd trimester I am a bit emotionally soppy. I'm not crying at the littlest thing or anything, but I get choked up just thinking about holding my baby in my arms! And I very rarely feel cranky at all which is nice (and not at all what I've heard about the 3rd tri - but I'm not very far in yet). I'd be curious to hear about others' experiences.


----------



## carlandjane

Think I may have to put ttc on hold, currently im having orthodontics and am due to have jaw realignment surgery at some point which i can delay but my wisdom teeth have cut through and are causing me endless issues and pain, i think i may need to bring my surgery forward and have them out which obviously i cant do if im pregnant. Ill have to have strong words with my orthodontist on the 16th. She keeps putting surgery off which is driving me nuts because obviously we are trying to plan a baby!!! Argh. So annoyed.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Sorry the 1 year anniversary is coming around :hugs: Not an easy time - baby making really doesn't seem like the straightforward process sex-ed suggested. I hope you won't need to wait much longer x

Lit - I know! It's fun to try and guess. A lot of my freinds who were active during their pregnancy (one was a dog walker, the other did daily yoga and cycling) all went into labour at 38 weeks. I'm not terribly active, so probably won't be doing that though - I was starting to wonder if i'd go early because I woke up to a few hours of Braxton hicks and period pains/back ache 2 nights ago. However, after some paracetamol and a chat with MW it appears that kind of stuff can rumble along for several weeks without starting true labour. So who knows! :) I feel like the baby is big enough now - I can't figure out where my stomach is any more, and the movements are occassionally painful. Do babies come earlier if they're running out of room??? What's your feeling on when you'll go? 

RE: ante natal classes - yep DF missed one of those with me too and I felt similarly :hugs: But I noticed a lot of partners missed at least one. As for my moods, this trimester I was absolutely fine and felt great until maybe the last few weeks where i've felt quite teary and emotional. Sometimes nervous and anxious as well. I've become rather clingy, but also a bit frantic with wanting things to be just right. Bizarrely this has been my favourite trimester. I think getting emotional is absolutely the right response to the coming big changes! X


Sara - Good luck today with your follie! Sounds like your doc is covering all the bases and you're in great hands. X

Sabs - Hurray! So glad it went well...Sorry about the argument - it's a really stressful thing to go through though so totally understandable. I'm sure everything will be fine tomorrow with the results, but it is nerve wracking having to wait. A boy!! (Also, I agree about the ticker! :))x


Aleeah - I can't really imagine labour either, i've watched enough 'one born every minute' to know that I will eventually have to :haha: But so much effort goes into getting and staying pregnant that it's easy to forgot about having the baby at the end isn't it? :) Every now and then when she's moving about I have a startled feeling of 'I'm having a baby!' and I get a bit freaked out about how she's going to get out of my lady-bits :haha: Are you feeling calm/relaxed about labour? Excited? Do you have a preference for how you do it? x


Lindsay - Rowan is lovely! I love his little bottom lip photo, what a sweetie! I'm doing fine thanks, just braxton hicks'ing a fair bit and suffering terrible reflux but can't complain...nearing the end and it's all worth it :) RE: sleeping. I'm not sure whether it's just coincidence or not but my colleagues wife has just had a baby who is a great little sleeper and he swears it's down to the baby hammock he sleeps in (It's called the Amby Air). I thought about getting one of them but eventually opted for a co-sleeping crib....He said every time he moves and starts to wake up it rocks him back to sleep...said he barely hears a peep out of him. It's got me thinking anyway......could easily be a coincidence that he's just a good sleeper, but have heard babies sleep well in them. Really good to hear you might take a year off! That'd be great, much easier to go back to work after a good solid period off. I thought 6 months would be fine but the closer i get to due date the more I think that'll just whizz by. X

Carlandjane - Oooft, wisdom teeth coming out are a right pain in the backside. Yes definitely get onto your dentist about it - are they getting infected periodically? (Mine were doing this because they were only partially cutting through and debris was getting easily caught in there) They should really come out as soon as poss, the later in life it's left the more gnarly they become to remove. Mine were a nightmare but I was 35 before I got them out. X

Blue - How are you getting on pickle? X

LJ - I second the request for a baby bump pic! How are you getting on?

Kim - Your date to check the lining should be coming up quickly! When is it exactly? hope you're doing well and feeling positive x

Afm - Well, lots is going on. Unbelievably work promoted me and gave me a pay rise - didn't see that coming but obviously i'm very grateful for it a week before going on mat leave! Tomorrow is my last day in work! And inexplicably me and DF (and for some of it SS) are going to stay in a Yurt and a Tipi in a forest a couple of hours away in 2 weeks. It's all properly kitted out with wood burning stove, cooking stove, electricity, proper beds etc....i'll be about 37 weeks but i've checked it all out and there's a hospital 15 mins drive away and apparently if I take my labour bag and maternity notes with me I can labour wherever I happen to be. :) I'm hoping that my sore body isn't significantly more troublesome by then...i'll take ALL the pillows from the house :haha:...Thing is, i've always wanted to stay in a yurt so I think it's a good opportunity to do it before the LO arrives. Also, at the same place they have a reconstructed iron age dwelling where they hold wedding ceremonies and i'd always wanted a forets wedding, so will scope it out to see if it's a good venue. X


----------



## Sabster

I will add the ticker.. when i figure it out this evening or tomorrow lol.

Yes very stressful especience but Im happyt o know I'm not the only one that has had arguments with hubby over pregnancy... I have this picture perfect idea of what it`s supposed to be like and I need to come down to reality... My DH HATES doctors and hospitals and doesn`t do very well when dealing with it; so we will have to work through it.. I think I might need a doula because he won'T be able to handle it when it comes to delivery time... BUT things can change!!!

About moods: I have my meltdowns here and there and yes, I get VERY irritated, VERY easily. Mostly with my co workers and my DH and my dad. I have also gotten into two fights with my best friend and my SIL, SO I guess yes; I am in full LATINO DRAMA MODE ( I am latina btw) But I feel more calm now....for now who knows what the next 6 months will be like. will post a pic of the ultrasound soon!


----------



## Sabster

carlandjane said:


> Think I may have to put ttc on hold, currently im having orthodontics and am due to have jaw realignment surgery at some point which i can delay but my wisdom teeth have cut through and are causing me endless issues and pain, i think i may need to bring my surgery forward and have them out which obviously i cant do if im pregnant. Ill have to have strong words with my orthodontist on the 16th. She keeps putting surgery off which is driving me nuts because obviously we are trying to plan a baby!!! Argh. So annoyed.

I had my 4 wisdom teeth pulled right before christmas; two cut out and two had to be broken before being pulled. I strongly suggest getting the ''relaxing'' drugs. You wont remember a thing. It's GREAT! Also, I became pregnant or was pregnant at that point and didn`t know it. Sadly the pregnancy ended in miscarriage; I dont know if the surgery had anything to do with it; but if I were to do things again, I would definately put TTC on hold until it`s done.

Toothaches are the worst; just get it over and done with! You tell your doctor '' take my money now and do it. PLEASEEEE'' LOL


----------



## carlandjane

Sabster said:


> carlandjane said:
> 
> 
> Think I may have to put ttc on hold, currently im having orthodontics and am due to have jaw realignment surgery at some point which i can delay but my wisdom teeth have cut through and are causing me endless issues and pain, i think i may need to bring my surgery forward and have them out which obviously i cant do if im pregnant. Ill have to have strong words with my orthodontist on the 16th. She keeps putting surgery off which is driving me nuts because obviously we are trying to plan a baby!!! Argh. So annoyed.
> 
> I had my 4 wisdom teeth pulled right before christmas; two cut out and two had to be broken before being pulled. I strongly suggest getting the ''relaxing'' drugs. You wont remember a thing. It's GREAT! Also, I became pregnant or was pregnant at that point and didn`t know it. Sadly the pregnancy ended in miscarriage; I dont know if the surgery had anything to do with it; but if I were to do things again, I would definately put TTC on hold until it`s done.
> 
> Toothaches are the worst; just get it over and done with! You tell your doctor '' take my money now and do it. PLEASEEEE'' LOLClick to expand...

Ive already got braces on so Ill be under general because they are also breaking and realigning my jaws with plates and pins etc so I dont think they could pull them without breaking my jaw because my mouth is so small lol Also because its part of my orthodontic treatment its free. Thank god because if i went private for everything im having done it would be setting me back approx £14k! Now that i would need sedating for lol x


----------



## bluestars

Sab how far are you? I agree get a ticker for our nosey sakes. 

I haven't caught up properly still I'm in my phone and it takes to long. I forget who said what. .. Will try catch up soon. Nothing new with me. .. xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies.

Sara good luck today!! praying that all goes well!!!

Carlandjane, I'd say get that surgery out of the way. I had to have my galbladder out in Feb and i'm glad I did it then and got it out of the way so that I don't need to worry if I were to get pg.

Linny/Lit/Becky/Sara and all of you wonderful ladies who still think of me, even though I'm only lurking :) My u/s to measure my uterus wall thickness is 10 June, less than 2 weeks!!! I'm soo excited. I actually met a woman here on bb who is from the same city as me, she had her lower uterus thickness measured at 34 weeks and it was very thin, only 1.5 mm and they're not worried at all! This gives me a lot of hope, and at least the name of another doctor I can go to for a second opinion if needed.

I told my OH last night that I'm not taking bcp anymore.. my body just doesn't like them and we can avoid ov for now. Over the last 16 weeks, I have bled/spotted for about 10 weeks... frustrating to say the least..

I'm very hopeful that I'm going to get the okay.. hopeful I don't end up heart broken again. I've been trying to lose some weight, down 14 lbs right now, would like to drop another 10lbs. I figured the lower my weight, the less stress on my uterus... 

Anywho enough about me, there's more babies coming any day at all!! 

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Carlandjane - I hope you can get in promptly for your wisdom teeth surgery. It definitely would be good to get done before you get pregnant again especially if your teeth are bothering you. It would be a very long 9 months in pain and unable to take any meds for relief! I really hope you can put some fear into your orthodontist so she'll stop postponing! You must be very anxious to get TTC again.

Linny - My thought for myself is that I'll be 3 or 4 days overdue. My HOPE is that I will not go more than a week overdue. That's interesting that you're getting lots of braxton hicks already! It definitely is true that you can get those for AGES before the baby arrives. You actually get braxton hicks throughout the entire pregnancy and many people just don't notice them until near the end because they are painless at first. I've definitely noticed the odd one since about 20 weeks but they were all completely painless. I know my co-worker thought she was in labour for an entire month before her baby finally arrived with all the braxton hicks she got. So, who knows! But I hope your baby comes when she is good and ready, whenever that may be. I'm really not sure if babies come earlier if they're running out of room! I am going to guess that your baby will come 2-3 days early. Is your due date still July 18th? 

That is so interesting that this has been your favourite trimester so far! Oddly, I am enjoying it as well so far but not sure if it'll stay that way. So interesting that both of our moods have been better in the third trimester. I think you're right that getting emotional is a very proper response in light of what's happening very soon! I understand feeling clingy and frantic about everything getting done just right! I'm sure that (the latter part) is all part of the nesting and maternal instincts. 

How WONDERFUL that you've received a promotion and raise right before maternity leave! I guess your employer is definitely NOT discriminating against you in pregnancy! I knew right away when I told them I was pregnant there'd be no chance of getting a raise this year, which is a shame because I could really use the extra money when I come back and have to pay for child care. Oh well, though. Enough about me. Well done on your promotion! You obviously really deserve it!

Your little getaway at 37 weeks pregnant sounds AMAZING! I have never heard of a 'yurt' before but what you described sounds sooo cool and like I would LOVE it. That is excellent that it's only 15 min away from the hospital. You'll definitely be safe to hang out there and relax while you wait for baby to arrive. I'm very excited that you get to go on this little adventure while you still can! 

Sab - I was definitely the same way in my first trimester! You'll have to keep us posted on your mood status later on. ;) Hopefully the dramatic part will end soon. Would love to see an u/s pic.

Blue - Hope you're doing ok.

Kim - I have very high hopes for you! Thanks for letting us know the day so we can be thinking of you. Congrats on your 14 lbs of weight loss! I'm sure every little bit helps. That is great news about the fellow BnBer whose uterine lining is giving you hope! It would be good to get a second opinion if it comes to that...but I'm hoping you get the all clear on the 10th! 

The BCP made me ALWAYS spot as well. It was insanely annoying. Going off is very understandable!


----------



## slg76

Linny, congratulations on your promotion! Your employer must really like you to increase your pay just before you take leave. Your little vacation sounds amazing!! I would love to do something like that. 

Kim, good to hear from you! So exciting that your us is coming up and you should be back on the ttc bus soon :) If your doctor doesn't give you the go ahead I would absolutely get a second opinion. 

Sab, I'm not surprised you and DH argued. We have done the same. TTC is stressful and I think we all get on edge. I'm glad you worked through it. 

When I had Emily I never had BH contractions. I was dilated to about 2.5-3 cm a little over 3 weeks before my due date. I had no contractions or warning of labor other than that I just felt off for a day. That night at 3am my water broke in bed. I went back to sleep! My contractions were less than two minutes apart about three hours later and I went to hospital. I was essentially bed ridden during my third trimester so no exercise or activity at all yet she still arrived over two weeks early. Perfectly healthy and developed. 

I had my US today. I still have that one big follicle and it was 20 mm which is definitely mature sized. I think my body is Oing on it's own today. Hubby is on his way home from work (a 3 hour flight away) to take care of business :winkwink: I had a chat with my doctor today. She doesn't think the injections did anything for me since I make a follicle and ovulate every month on my own anyway. She is not so hopeful that fertility treatments are going to work for me but doesn't have the heart to tell me no to another cycle. She said if this month doesn't work she will do one more at the max dose of medicine and then there is nothing more to try. Feeling discouraged today. Can't muster the energy to think about the next cycle. Hopefully this cycle will work, regardless of if the meds contributed or not, and we won't have to worry about next month.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been rubbish at writing recently, everyone writes so much and it's hard to keep up on my phone/iPad! Is great to hear everyone's news though! 

Slg, that's great that you had a mature follicle and think you've oved on your own. If nothing else at least the scans have reassured you that you are ovulating good healthy eggs. I've got fx for you this month.

Kim - wow that 4 months went quick! It's amazing to hear you've met someone who has been able to carry a baby with a thinner lining, I agree with everyone, def worth a second opinion if your dr says yours is still to thin. I'm hoping its thickened lots though! Obviously I've been waiting for you so we can be bump buddies again ;-)

Carla - gosh I feel for you Hun, wisdom teeth and jaw pain must be so painful. I kept having infections in my wisdom teeth and my dentist kept saying I needed them out but I never did. Eventually I got an infection the day before my wedding and was in agony and ended up on antibiotics on my wedding day. He said to me then if you get this when pregnant I can't give you anything for the pain or take the tooth out and so I had it out straight after my wedding before ttc. I agree it's best to get all that done and recover and then ttc afterwards so you know you will be pain free. 

Linny - congrats on your promotion! What a wonderful company to work for to be so honest, most wouldn't have done that probably, a week before mat leave! Are you looking forward to finishing? How long do you plan to take off on mat leave? 

Ooh yes your yurt get away sounds amazing!! What a lovely thing to do. I hope you enjoy it! Can't wait to hear all about it.

Sabs - sorry your hormones are all over the place, completely normal though, I was the same! Give my hubby hell when I'm in first trimester! Like lit said though once you get settled into second tri you feel much more 'normal'. How are you feeling otherwise? 

Lit - those free preggo massages sound wonderful, I'm glad you are taking advantage of those!! Sorry your hubby hasn't been able to make all of the birthing classes. I was lucky, mine did but in our group of 7 lots of the men missed some of the sessions through work and various things. I get how you feel it's something you wanted to do together. But.... Omg you are getting so close now!!! I did find as I got further into third tri my patience wore quite thin and I got grumpy, tired, achey. I never dreamt I would go over due, I was 2 weeks early and my sister had her baby on the due date. Sadly I did go over and every day was like a year! People were constantly ringing and texting to ask if I'd had the baby yet and in the end I stopped going out and turned my phone off and hid as I was a horrible big pregnant monster who wanted to scream at people haha. She was 16 days late! 

Afm...... Not a lot going on really. Am now on cycle 6 ttc after my mmc, never dreamt it would take this long and my cycles are still crap so I'm not even close yet. Feeling pretty helpless really.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies,

I promise to catch up properly soon.

Still spotting brown. Cannot wait for this damn u/s tomorrow. Every minute feels like an hour. 

My u/s is first thing in the morning, so I'll update you as soon as I have word. Please keep your fingers crossed for a healthy, heart-beating strongly, little gummy bear!


----------



## slg76

sending lots of healthy thoughts to your little gummy bear!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## teacup

Sorry for not being on here much lately - I've had a lot going on with looking into moving house. I hope everyone is doing well! I'll catch up properly later, but just wanted to wish Alt all the best with your scan tomorrow - I really hope your gummy bear is okay. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I promise to catch up properly soon.
> 
> Still spotting brown. Cannot wait for this damn u/s tomorrow. Every minute feels like an hour.
> 
> My u/s is first thing in the morning, so I'll update you as soon as I have word. Please keep your fingers crossed for a healthy, heart-beating strongly, little gummy bear!

Just a quick note to say I'm sending lots of good vibes your way! I'll be thinking of you and your little gummy bear tomorrow, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Thank you ladies! <3


----------



## klsltsp

good luck this morning alt :)

fingers, toes crossed for a healthy gummy :)


----------



## Linnypops

Kay - So glad to hear the US is so close! Glad you know you have other options available whatever happens. And amazing weight loss! Well done! I find it so hard to lose weight and keep it off so congrats! x

Lit - Yep, going over a week overdue seems to drive women crazy. I suppose partly because of all the aches and partly because of not wanting an induction. I really do not want one - based on the ante natal classes where we were told what happens and the reason why you typically end up with a lot more interventions because of it....I think you mentioned this with your induction Lindsay? The contractions come on so suddenly and so strongly that it's almost impossible to cope with. I'm hoping she's bang on time! :haha: A few days over sounds like a good option too so you have enough time before hand to have nested well and everything is in order.

Wondering if I should revise my 'Favourite trimester' comment after the last few nights have been terrible sleep-wise because of acid reflux which is back - and so much worse than it was in the first tri. :( How are you sleeping these days? I use no less than 5 pillows now including one body-length one. DF perches on the edge of the bed at night :haha:

Sara - thanks! Yes I was really surprised, he's a great guy though...has always been very supportive to me. So glad to hear everything's going well with the plan - and hubby's coming back...:hugs: I hope you don't feel discouraged for long - your body is already doing what people seem to think it shouldn't be able to do! You've been pregnant before and not much has changed since the last time - it just takes that one good one. Hopefully, it's this month! X

Mrs W - :hugs: Sorry you're feeling disheartened - But try to keep in mind that people get pregnant even when their cycles are still out of whack...And it seems to always happen when it's least expected as well. Every month is a step closer to your healthy bean Xx


Alt - I think it's a good sign that you're still just spotting - mc's seem to go from spotting to proper bleed really quickly.....not just rumble along. The fact that nothing's going further is a great sign. But aye.....hurry up that US!...I really hope it goes brilliantly for you. I'll be sending my wishes x


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Becky I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down... and that you've maybe waited for me... wouldn't that be nice to be bump buddies again, I hope you catch that egg this month!! maybe you need to be talking to them :) I used to do that LOL I looked up that bee supplement thing you mentioned, I can't find a canadian supplier, but found some similar ones so I may try that!

Linny/Lit thanks for support, losing weight has been hard for me, but I've got a goal in mind! I gained over 100 lbs with my first pregnancy, then I lost 120 lbs before I had my second. When I was pregnant the last time I was really careful (for the most part) what i ate and I still gained 65 lbs.. my doc said some women just gain lots of weight.. I lost most about 40 of that 65 lbs but have been sitting comfortably at this weight, if I do get the okay to get preggers again, I will have to be VERY careful what I eat (the whole pregnancy ;)) and try and put on as little as possible.

Sara it's awesome that your body is doing what it's supposed to do, sorry the meds don't seem to be giving you extra folicles, but I"m glad your doc agreed to 1 more month, although lets hope you don't need it!! Maybe planning for next month will make it happen this month :) Glad hubby was able to get home to do his part ;)

Lit yeah the bcp are terrible, after 3 months my body finally settled down, I went to the pharmacy to get my next 3 months, and they changed the generic brand of the pill I am on... and low and behold spotting again started at cd 7 (which is when I ov) ... so frustrating. They told me they were the same "make up" but then after say that they are legally allowed to be slightly different and that it shouldn't affect people... well my body is so crazy sensitive... sigh.. sorry for the rant!! I told OH and he was like ok.. hahaha I totally thought he'd give me a hard time LOL

Kim


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! 

So the ultrasound was a bit of a mixed bag. We saw gummy for the first time (yay!!!) but his little heart wasn't beating yet. I should be 6W5D based on ovulation (7w2d based on LMP) but I'm only measuring 6W. The sonographer couldn't find a cause for the spotting either (which I suppose is good, no obvious bleeds, etc)

I was a bit emotional so my doctor agreed to bring me in next week for an us and redo my blood work today. They should call me later on this afternoon with hcg and progesterone figures.

I'm still so anxious, but do recall Teacup had a similar situation and it all turned out well. I am praying for a similar outcome.

I've scanned this thread and will catch up properly when I get home. Thank you ladies for being so kind during this scare!

On one hand, I'm glad my parents don't know yet, but on the other I want to jump on a plane, fly home and get a hug from my momma.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey alt

Thanks for the update :)

Good news that they can't see why the spotting/bleeding.

Looks like you may just have a late implanter.

It will be a long week, you'll have to try and keep yourself busy!!

Here's a big virtual hug :hugs::hugs:

Kim


----------



## carlandjane

Ive noticed today that I have my egg white mucus stuff but there is the odd streak of blood in amongst it. Is that normal for ovulation or am I being a weirdo? lol


----------



## wantabby

Great news Alt!!!! Let us know how your blood work comes out!


----------



## crysshae

That's great alt! 

Carl - Sometimes we spot when ovulating. Some ladies think it's a good sign of a strong egg. Good luck!

Kim - I hope you get the best news at your ultrasound.

Linny - Are you propping yourself all the way up on those pillows? Have you tried eating earlier? Tums? 

Lindsay - Rowan is adorable. I'm glad motherhood agrees with you so well.

Mrs. W - I'm sorry you're feeling down. I think we all get that way now and then.

Sara - Fingers crossed you catch that egg!

I hope you are all doing very well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Wow, sorry you're feeling so discouraged and that your doctor isn't too hopeful. But doctors can be wrong ALL the time. Your body is amazing and you will be able to get pregnant, whether it's with the meds or not! I am praying so hard that you will conceive this cycle!

Also, that is very interesting about no signs of labour beforehand! My friend 'L' who's due June 9th hasn't had any signs yet so good to know it can still happen spontaneously. ;)

Mrs W - Thanks for sharing your experience of going overdue! I think I would feel the exact same way! How incredibly annoying that people kept pestering you to ask if the baby had come yet! That would have made me very angry! I hope you don't have to go quite so overdue this next time! And I'm really hoping I don't go much past my due date. Also, yes, there was the odd husband in my class who missed as well so it's not like it's unreasonable or uncommon. :)

So sorry TTC is taking so long for you and that you're feeling helpless. I remember how frustrated I was with TTC after the mc. I really hope this is your cycle finally! 


Teacup - Sorry you've been so crazy busy! Hope to hear from you soon.

Kim - Oh yes, switching to a generic brand can make ALL the difference! That is terrible that your pharmacy did that to you! My pharmacy did that to my thyroid meds once and I marched right back (actually, I sent my dh) and demanded my usual brand. The pharmacist was very apologetic (he was new) and admitted that just a small deviation in brands could make a big impact on hormone levels. So, I'm sure the BCP is much the same! 

It seems like it's quite common to have more trouble losing the weight from the 2nd baby than the first. Do you think you tried less hard to lose the weight because you were so busy, or did you find that the weight just refused to come off this time? Pregnancy weight gain really is a genetic predisposition I believe - obviously with other factors as well - so if you're meant to gain more, you just will. Hopefully it stays in check this time!

Alt - Sorry your results were a bit mixed but good news that baby is still growing, and as you said teacup had a similar situation with not being able to see the heartbeat so early. In a way I am glad that I waited a bit longer for my first u/s (but obviously if I'd been spotting I would have been desperate for one)! I really hope your baby is ok and I do think things are looking promising for you. Let us know when you get your blood work results! :hugs: Hang in there! I know being in limbo is beyond emotionally draining and awful. 

Carlandjane - From what I've read, that can be totally normal, although I've never experienced it. 

Crys - hope you're doing well.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies. I slept all afternoon to make the time pass - numbers are weird.

My hcg only went from 10600 to 15700 in almost 5 days. My progesterone is 13.

My doctor doesn't seem very concerned at all - said at some point hcg stops doubling so quickly and says we have to wait until next Friday.

I'm....confused.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey alt

I just found this on-line:

When the hCG measures between 1,200 and 6,000 mIU/ml in early pregnancy, the hCG usually takes 3-4 days to double.

When the hCG measures more than 6,000 mIU/ml, the hCG frequently takes more than four or even more days to double.

So it looks like your numbers are just fine!!!

Lit it's not that I had more trouble losing the last bit of weight after my second, I just never put my mind to it :) the weight I was at is a weight I've been for years so it seems to be a comfortable weight for me...glad to be down less though :) My sister had more trouble after her 3rd..


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - I second what Kim said. Your numbers sound good. Once you hit 10,000, they double much, much more slowly. I would be quite happy with those numbers if I were you! The numbers are also on track with what your baby is measuring...and they were last time too...so I think that's probably a good sign even if you aren't measuring exactly where you expected to.

Kim - That makes sense! If it was a weight you were used to it would definitely be hard to be motivated to lose any more!


----------



## teacup

Alt - Sorry to hear you have a week of limbo! Sounds like you had a slow implanter as the other ladies mentioned. Was there a yolk sac/fetal pole? With us there was an empty sac at 6 weeks (going by ovulation) and then a yolk sac, fetal pole and heart beat at 7 weeks. It could be you were just a few days from seeing the heartbeat - no babies grow at the same rate at this stage. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! What day is your next scan? Your hcg numbers sound great. :thumbup: xx

Linny - Wow congratulations on the promotion! What a nice company to promote you before maternity! Yurt in a forest sounds amazing, what a lovely idea for a holiday. I hope you're enjoying your maternity leave. :flower: Iron age wedding sounds great! When do you plan on getting married? xx

Sab - Aww so pleased your ultrasound went well. :happydance: Congratulations on the boy prediction! I hope all your results came back good yesterday. Here is a ticker for you! No excuses now! 
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a3139.aspx

here is the code, just remove the two *'s and put it in your signature: 
[*url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][*img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt1a3139.aspx[/img][/url]

xx

Crys - Glad your LP has sorted itself out! Very good sign for this cycle! xx

Emma - Sorry to hear you're suffering constipation! I have that on and off and it's a real pain! I find eating breakfast in the morning and having a cup of tea helps get things moving. Have heard that if you go a few days with no luck, then Syrup of Figs is meant to be a sure thing! You can get it from Boots apparently. :thumbup: Has the sickness calmed down yet? I hope you get well soon and can go back home! :hugs: Must be only a week until your 20 week scan! Exciting! Are you going to find out if it's a boy or girl? xx

Lit - Aww such a lovely bump pic! You look lovely! I must get around to taking a bump pic, I have a little one at the mo! Are you going to upload a nursery pic soon? :happydance: xx

Aleeah - Aww your nursery pics are gorgeous! I love the wall stickers! And wow at your bump! You're looking great! Not long to go now? Let us know as soon as there is a sign! :happydance: xx

Sara - Glad you have one big egg ready and waiting! :happydance: I really hope the insemination goes well today! xx

Lindsay - Awww! Rowan is so adorable! :cloud9: What a cute little pout! I love his little tortoise onesy too! Sorry to hear you're going through some sleepless nights! I hope he settles into a routine soon. xx

Carlandjane - Sorry you're having dental problems that are delaying ttc. I hope you can have the op soon and it goes well. I hate having dental work done! xx

Kim - I hope your ultrasound goes well on the 10th! I have my fingers crossed for you! Only just over a week to go! :happydance: xx

Mrs W - Sorry you're feeling down at the mo, I hope this cycle is it for you! I would always feel down during AF but then excited and positive leading up to ovulation. You'll get your rainbow baby bfp soon! :hugs: xx

AFM - Have been feeling little movements on and off recently! Getting a quite a few right now, cold cranberry juice seems to make baby dance! :haha: My doppler finally arrived in the post today! Took me a few goes to find baby but when I did it was amazing! First I kept finding the 'wowowow' of my pulse going in and out of the uterus, but then I came across the unmistakable clip clop of baby's heartbeat! Sounded like a little horse cantering! I recorded it, and counted the beats - it's 156 bpm. :cloud9: I tried to upload the sound but the file size is too big. :dohh: OH and I have a week off from today, planning to have some fun days out! We pulled out of moving house, we really love the one that we rent and feel we should wait to find somewhere perfect before taking on a mortgage. The one we found would have left us almost bankrupt and it wasn't half the house we live in now. It's a relief we don't have to spend this week packing! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Somehow I forgot to reply to you in my rush yesterday! I don't want an induction either...I've definitely heard bad things. However, I think I will be all for one if I go very much overdue because I'm absolutely terrified of having a stillbirth. I believe here they induce when you are about 10 days overdue...and they generally won't let you go more than 2 weeks past unless your baby is measuring small and they believe your original dates could be wrong. I definitely hope I just go into labour on my own though! 

That is rough about your acid reflux keeping you up! Oddly, I've had a temporary (?) reprieve from heart burn lately and I'm not sure why. I still get it occasionally but it's been much less in the past month. Hopefully it doesn't come back with a vengeance. I am actually sleeping fairly well besides the FIVE trips to pee in the night! :wacko: Other than that I've usually been falling back asleep right away so that has been nice. Turning over in bed is really difficult with my huge, heavy bump now and I find it really uncomfortable to sleep on my left side even though that's the ideal side. I try to spend at least half the night on the left, but don't stress about it if I need to change to my right. I've been waking up very unrested feeling and it feels like a murder scene internally just to force myself to get up (but I've always had that because I am SO not a morning person), so I'm guessing that's probably because I'm getting up so often and as a result am not actually sleeping as well. I really hope you can sleep better soon and get that acid reflux under control! That sounds incredibly unpleasant. Is Zantac still helping? 

Teacup - Yes, yes, I'll take a photo very soon! I'm so lazy atm. I bet your tiny little bump is adorable! Definitely start taking pics soon because you'll LOVE looking back on them later on! In earlier photos where I thought I was showing at the time , I now feel like I had a six-pack :haha:.

That is wonderfully exciting about feeling movements! They should start getting a lot stronger in a few weeks! My favourite was when I could start feeling and seeing them from the outside (about 20 weeks)...and I've still not gotten over how exciting it is! Yay for a doppler. I'm now wishing I had one for my occasional panics. 

That sounds like a good idea to defer buying a new house until you find the perfect one. A mortgage is a big responsibility and there's no reason you can't enjoy a little while longer at a more affordable rented place, especially if you're happy there.

AFM - Found a gift certificate from 3 years back and treated myself to a pedicure today! It was quite lovely and the girl had a 15-month-old son so we swapped a few pregnancy stories. I think I especially liked her because she admitted she lost her first pregnancy, which she had tons of MS for, and then she didn't have any MS at all with her son. I never told her about my mc because I don't just tell that to anyone, but I found it comforting that she probably knew how I felt.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 
We're on our way home. Had a great time with the hubby. How is everyone?


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. 

Good to hear from you teacup. 

Diana, I think overall your US was good news. I bet in a day or two your gummy bears heart will start beating. Development can happen so fast at this stage! I really do think that your dates aren't far enough off for concern. I know the next week will feel so long. I wish I could speed up time for you! 

AFM
Based on whe I think I o'd we Dtd right when I o'd and again 18 hours later. Time will tell....
I've been feeling pretty awful lately. I thinki had some side effects from the injections. On top of that, and unrelated I'm sure, I have developed a stomach ulcer. I was trying to ignore it and just take a lot of Zantac but it has been getting worse. It hurts all the time now and makes it hard to eat anything. Finally went to dr this morning so hopefully will be feeling better soon. Have to go to different dr next week to put together a treatment plan that will be ok if I am pregnant. Apparently I will have to take a few different antibiotics to clear up the ulcer.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hello, dead little thread. Where did everyone disappear to this week? I hope you're all doing well.

Bright - Yay, I'm glad you had a great vacation! Hopefully it was just the relaxation vacation you need to get your BFP.:)

Sara - Sorry to hear about your ulcer! That sounds painful and awful. I really hope this is your month! I choose to believe that your meds allowed you to have a healthier egg this time, so now it's just a question of whether a nice, healthy sperm caught it! 

AFM - Really having a hard time getting through work lately. I'm tired, unmotivated and antsy for mat leave! Thankfully I've take a few vacation days this week so I will have a 5-day weekend starting tomorrow! That is the only thing keeping me going right now!


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - Thank you, I hope we did too! But it was really relaxing!


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - Glad to hear your hols went well!x

Sara - Oooft, I hope you can get the stomach problem resolved...I've been a zantac fiend recently but have noticed they eventually stop working so hopefully your doc can prescribe something longer lasting?x

LL - It is a bit dead in here eh? Are you doing anything fun with your 5 day weekend? How long till mat leave now? x

Afm - The bravado of last week when I said 'Yes' to staying in a Tipi and a Yurt in a forest using communal composting toilets is now slowly dawning on me. The trouble is we've paid down the deposit and if we tried to book anywhere else near there at this time it'd cost a fortune....and we've already told SS about it and he's excited. <Sad face>. x


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Afm - The bravado of last week when I said 'Yes' to staying in a Tipi and a Yurt in a forest using communal composting toilets is now slowly dawning on me. The trouble is we've paid down the deposit and if we tried to book anywhere else near there at this time it'd cost a fortune....and we've already told SS about it and he's excited. <Sad face>. x

You'll be fine! I used a compost loo once and they are actually okay. :flower: I think you should still go - you'll enjoy it! How long did you plan to be there? xx


----------



## teacup

Also - where abouts is it? I love the sound of it! xx


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup -I've always really wanted to stay in one. It's more the sleeping situation and getting up to pee at night which is bothering me. We're staying 3 nights in Tipi and 2 in Yurt. The yurt I know is more comfortable than the tipi....so i'm not too fussed about that.

It's here: https://www.marthrownofmabie.com/

I'll just have to take all the pillows and duvets I can get my hands on and hope for the best! How are you getting on love? x


----------



## teacup

Yes stock up on duvets and pillows! Was the deposit quite big? It looks lovely! I'm sure you'll have a great time. Does it come with a bed or do you have to sleep in a sleeping bag on a camping mattress?

I was looking online and saw this website I had a look at the Blackwood Forest one as that's not too far from us, look at the amazing cabins you stay in! But the prices are £750 for 4 nights. :growlmad:

I'm fine thanks! Have been feeling baby move a lot more in the last few days, it's amazing! :happydance: I even saw my tummy move at one point. Have had bad low back pain in bed and also when I'm walking but otherwise am okay. :flower: 

Can't believe you only have 4 weeks left until your due date! :happydance: How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - 6 1/2 weeks til mat leave still! How are you enjoying yours so far?

Well, yesterday I took off specifically to be with DH since he only has Wednesdays off now so we went for a nice lunch at a restaurant outside of the city, roamed the greenhouse and gardens, and then went for a walk by the river in the afternoon. We've already gone to two late-night movies (_Divergent_ and _Moms' Night Out_) as well. For the rest of my long weekend DH is at work but this afternoon I'm getting one of my free prenatal massages. I'm mostly just planning on sleeping lots and relaxing during the day because we're busy every evening. We'll be getting some maternity photos taken Saturday night (not professional ones, but my BFF is going to take some for us). So...I guess nothing special but I really needed the time away from work! I should probably clean the house at some point too. :wacko:

I understand your anxiety about your sleeping situation while 37 weeks pregnant but I agree that it'll be fine and you should just go anyway! Is there any way that you can request to get a tipi/yurt very close to the public washrooms? DH and I stayed at a cabin with no washroom one year, and he called and asked if we could have the one nearest to the public washrooms and they thankfully said yes! I did have to get up twice in the night (I wasn't even pregnant then) but it was very close by and not too much of a bother.

Teacup - How wonderful that you're feeling more movements and can even see your tummy move now! I found that made everything a lot more real for me! I still can't get over being able to see my belly move from baby! I'm always very curious what body parts I'm seeing, but I can never tell. 

How is everyone else? Aleeah - if you haven't given birth already you must be getting so excited and antsy knowing you're just days away from your due date! :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Posting again because I have all the time in the world today ...;) But just something I thought of the other day:

How do you go to a public washroom when you are alone with your baby? I know if you have a stroller you could just wheel it into the handicap stall with you, but what if you just have your baby in a carrier or are just carrying her because you're just taking a quick trip somewhere? I have to pee constantly (even while not pregnant), so I'm suddenly having a panic attack about this! Any moms who can offer any insight? Sorry such a silly question! hehe. I think I'm starting to realize that it's going to be quite difficult getting around (at least by myself) once baby arrives!


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies, I was just catching up with all the posts,

THANK YOU Teacup for the ticker. i think I added it properly. let mek now hahaha!

Its been a rollercoaster of a week! I went for the down syndrome testing so I got my results: 1:100,000 for trisomy 18 which is great and 1:1,100 for trisomy 21, which means that I have to go back for a second blood test and depending on that I will get a ''low risk' result or a 'high risk result'' which is really shitty because I have to wait two weeks before I can do it so that the genetic markers can be tested.... NEEDLESS to say Ive had a couple of meltdowns. I was really focused on work, went on a business trip and now that im back it all exploded last night and I cried like a little baby. 

SO, now I have to wait till june 17 to get tested and wait 4 days for the results... which puts me at 17 weeks...and IF i have to do the amnio ill be at 18 and if those results are shitty then that puts me at almost 20 weeks. AND we decided thatwe would not keep a pregnancy with a high risk of downs... SO you can imagine that I am freaking the f*ck out. If it has to be done, the I want it done now, I dont want to get more attached and suffer more. But if everything is ok then Im just being crazy and insane and worried for nothing.

Anyways, so that rained on my parade, and we havent told our extended family because of it. My mom says I have to have faith, which I totally agree, but now Im totally detached from this pregnancy ... AGAIN. 

ok wow. my rant is over. Also, I have totake antibiotics because I have ''too much bacteria in my pee'' whatever that means... :(


----------



## slg76

sorry it's a tough time Sabster. Hope your test comes out ok. 

LL- hahahaha. Trust me, you will learn to do everything with one hand, including going pee. I often had Emily in a carrier on my front. I just left her in there and sat on the toilet. It was a little awkward but totally doable.


----------



## crysshae

Sab - hope the results are normal.

LL - Exactly what Sara said. You learn how to do everything with one hand after you've had a baby. You learn to take them in the bathroom in their carrier even at home just so you can shower. Lol!


----------



## teacup

Sabster said:


> HI ladies, I was just catching up with all the posts,
> 
> THANK YOU Teacup for the ticker. i think I added it properly. let mek now hahaha!
> 
> Its been a rollercoaster of a week! I went for the down syndrome testing so I got my results: 1:100,000 for trisomy 18 which is great and 1:1,100 for trisomy 21, which means that I have to go back for a second blood test and depending on that I will get a ''low risk' result or a 'high risk result'' which is really shitty because I have to wait two weeks before I can do it so that the genetic markers can be tested.... NEEDLESS to say Ive had a couple of meltdowns. I was really focused on work, went on a business trip and now that im back it all exploded last night and I cried like a little baby.
> 
> SO, now I have to wait till june 17 to get tested and wait 4 days for the results... which puts me at 17 weeks...and IF i have to do the amnio ill be at 18 and if those results are shitty then that puts me at almost 20 weeks. AND we decided thatwe would not keep a pregnancy with a high risk of downs... SO you can imagine that I am freaking the f*ck out. If it has to be done, the I want it done now, I dont want to get more attached and suffer more. But if everything is ok then Im just being crazy and insane and worried for nothing.
> 
> Anyways, so that rained on my parade, and we havent told our extended family because of it. My mom says I have to have faith, which I totally agree, but now Im totally detached from this pregnancy ... AGAIN.
> 
> ok wow. my rant is over. Also, I have totake antibiotics because I have ''too much bacteria in my pee'' whatever that means... :(

No problem! Glad you set up your ticker okay. :thumbup: Don't worry about the test results, 1:1100 sounds great to me! That is a tiny percent chance - so tiny I couldn't work it out. My sister had 1:300 for her downs syndrome test and her boy turned out fine. Why do you have to do another test with such great odds? Maybe it's done differently in Canada? xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Alt, that sounds like good news that there was no cause found for the bleeding and that your HCG is rising :). Sorry you have to be in limbo land for another week, I hope next weeks ultrasound will allow you to relax a little bit. First tri is a scary time :hugs:

Linny, yes, that was the reason I wanted to avoid induction but having said that the first part of my induction went very well (apart from being awake all night with contractions). Things were progressing very well and I didn't need pitocin, however at one point when they checked on Rowan, his heart rate had become very flat and he want moving so they broke my waters to get things moving.... And wow did that get things moving because I went from 4 - 10 cm in 45 mins, it was quite intense. I do suspect though that the reason his head was not in a good position was from them breaking my waters, I think if I had been left to continue progressing he may have come down in a better position. I do hope you can avoid induction and your little girl comes right on time :). Good luck with your trip, it sounds like lots of fun! Oh, and on the heartburn, mine completely disappeared as soon as I had Rowan so you haven't got to put up with it much longer I'm sure!

Carl, I spotted with ovulation the first cycle after my m/c... That's the only time it ever happened to me. Mi think it can be normal though 

Teacup, how exciting that your feeling more movement now! Such an amazing feeling :). Sounds like a good plan to wait on buying a house, you definitely want to find the right place of you're going to take on a mortgage.

Sara, sorry to hear that you have developed a stomach ulcer, that sounds very uncomfortable. I hope your doctor can come up with a treatment plan that is okay if you're pregnant. I've got my fingers crossed that this is your month!

Bright, I hope you had a good holiday!

LL, enjoy your free massages! I'm jealous :). I should see if there's anything similar here! Re. The bathroom when out with baby, I second what the others have said it is possible to use the bathroom with baby in a carrier. I have also strapped him on the change table on occasion, which should work until he starts to roll. It certainly does take more planning and prep work to go out...the most challenging part I find is working around feedings. Rowan is still hungry every 2 hours or so, so I have to plan carefully and always throw my breastfeeding cover in the diaper bag.

Sab, 1:1100 risk sounds low to me. I know here in BC, anything above 1:300 is low risk. Hopefully your test results come back okay and set your mind at ease :)

AFM, I am very excited as Rowan has been sleeping for 5-6 hours in a row on a good night :). I tried his swaddle blanket again (he was too small for it before) and it has worked wonders! I'm just hoping it continues to work :). My next goal is to get him to go to bed before 11 pm.... Anyone have any good tips? He just wakes right up (or only sleeps for 30 mins) if I put him down before 11. We had his 2 month check up on Tuesday and he's now 10 lbs 5 oz, and 58 cm long.... Growing fast!!


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies!!

I'll update later just wanted to wish alt good luck today at your u/s!!

Kim


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks everyone. I've tried so hard to stay off the internet this week, but I missed you all! Sab, please please don't be too worried. There are so many stories of people getting high risk results and everything working out fine. Easier said than done, but those tests almost seem like more trouble than they are worth sometimes. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!

Sara, I hope you're feeling better. When are you going to start testing? FX for you!

Tea, super jazzed to hear that you're feeling movement!

Lit, I wish I had an answer about the bathroom thing -- now I'm worried about it too!

Lindsay, so happy that Rowan is sleeping soundly for longer -- good for baby, good for momma!

Kim, thanks love! 

AFM - so this am, had my us. It's still a mixed bag! My baby was there with a heartbeat (which of course made me sob) but he's only grown 2 days worth in a week. He was 3 mm last week and was 5mm today. His hb was 113, so decent, but the slow growth has me terrified. The tech said measurements can be off, etc, but that much?

I'm also supposed be 7W5D based on O but they are dating me at 6W3D, so I'm just getting further and further behind. 

I'll get one more u/s next wednesday, which is when I was due to get my first anyway. 

I have a pic of Gummy that I'll post later -- he looks pretty cute! <3


----------



## crysshae

So glad you got to see that your little one is growing! That heartbeat sounds about right for the size the baby is measuring. Seeing the heartbeat is just the beginning of a healthy pregnancy. Did you chart your O? Could it have been off?


----------



## alternatedi

Hey Cryss, thanks! :D

I did chart my O - based on LMP, I should be 8W2D, but am 7W5D based on O.

I am taking heart that gummy's hb was pretty good! Maybe he's just short like me?


----------



## crysshae

Maybe so. Lol. Praying he keeps growing. :flower:


----------



## Lindsay109

Alt, that's great that baby is growing and has a heartbeat! I know at that size they can be hard to measure because they're so small and a measurement that's a little bit off can change your dates by a lot. I think a heartbeat and growth is good news :) Hang in there! Here's to hoping for good news next week :thumbup:


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lindsay! <3


----------



## Linnypops

That's odd.....my last post i sent said it had to be seen by a moderator?? And it hasn't turned up here. just sending this message as a test.


----------



## Linnypops

Hmmmm.....wonder what i wrote in that last message?!


----------



## teacup

Linnypops said:


> Hmmmm.....wonder what i wrote in that last message?!

:haha: How weird! I hope it gets the thumbs up from the moderators! xx

Alt - That's great news you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: I'm so pleased for you! I'm looking forward to seeing your pic! I heard measurements can be off that early on. I hope baby has grown more for your ultrasound on Wednesday. :hugs: I'll be sending positive vibes! xx

Lindsay - Yay! Glad that Rowan is sleeping 6 hours in a row! I hope our baby is good and lets us sleep at night too! I'll def be getting a swaddle - great tip! Glad to hear he is growing nicely. :thumbup: xx


----------



## klsltsp

haha Linny were you saying bad things hahahahaha just kidding :haha:

alt that's great news!! you'r definately moving in the right direction!! hopefully your little gummy has a growth spurt before wednesday to let mommy relax a little :)

Lindsay good news about Rowan sleeping 5 - 6 hrs!! amazing how awesome that feels lol

Sara thinking of you, how many dpo are you now?

Becky not sure if you're around still but hope this is your lucky cycle!!!


----------



## slg76

Ladies. Check out the Woombie swaddle. I loved mine!
https://www.amazon.com/Woombie-Lil-...id=1402078109&sr=8-7&keywords=woombie+houdini

Di, I think early scans are a blessing and a curse. I hope you just have a late bloomer!

I am 8 DPO today. Been having very noticeable cramps. Not sure if it could be all be hormones I took this month :shrug:


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Kim and Sara. Sara, that sounds mighty promising....fingers crossed those cramps are from someone getting cozy!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - Like everyone else said, those sound like extremely good odds to me. The chance of a stillbirth for the regular population is higher than that...so I don't really see why they have to do further testing than that. I of course can see why you are freaking out and worried, but I do think that all sounds good and your baby is going to be just fine! :hugs:

Sara - Good to know...thanks!

That cramping sounds like a good sign! I think one of my only signs this BFP was very early cramping (which went away by the time I normally get cramps). Good luck! 

Crys - :haha: Thanks! 

Lindsay - Also thanks! Good to know that there are options. You definitely should see if there's anything similar offered (re:massages) there. :) That's crazy how often Rowan is eating still! I know it is normal, but it definitely would be difficult to time everything around! Good thing for those breastfeeding covers. I have one already, so I'm prepared! :winkwink: Do you find it awkward breastfeeding in public? 

How wonderful that Rowan has been sleeping 5-6 hours in a row some nights! That must feel amazing finally!! Mmm. That's great about the swaddle blanket. I bought a breathable/mesh one for when mine is first born since it will be summer so hopefully it will be the right size and work wonders as well! I hope you can get him to go to sleep a bit earlier soon! Sounds like he is growing lots and doing awesome! Yay, Rowan! Hope you're absolutely loving motherhood! I can't believe Rowan is over 2 months already! Feels like just yesterday...ehhe.

Kim - Thanks for checking in! Can't wait for the 10th! :) 

Alt - Well I think the consensus is to just keep baby in a sling/carrier while peeing! Sounds awkward but at least we know it's possible. :winkwink:

YAY for finally seeing baby's heartbeat! :hugs: :happydance: That is super duper exciting! Whee! Also, I know that Nina, a girl who used to frequent this thread, had a few scans where her baby was measuring behind but with a hb, and at her 12-week scan baby was measuring right on track again. So there is lots of hope that that can be the same for you...Obviously these very early scans aren't super accurate and probably depends on the tech what the measurements are. I'm hoping for some great news on Wednesday! 

Linny - That is really odd about your post needing to be seen by a mod! I hope your post shows up soon!


AFM - I am finding I am just sleeping and sleeping on my days off. Having to wake up to an alarm to get up 11:30 am (I've always been a later sleeper when left to my own devices). I'm beginning to think the first couple weeks of my maternity leave will be spent sleeping half the days away...but that's probably not a bad thing since I won't get to sleep in again for a long, long time!

TMI question - but has anyone else experienced a shooting nerve pain from their cervix downwards? It's very brief - only lasts a second or two - and occurs usually when I am standing up or walking. However, the pain/sensation is bad enough that it stops me in my tracks and I am unable to hide an extremely SURPRISED face! :haha: I think BnBers may refer to it as "lightning crotch" as my googling has discovered. Anyway, it only just started in the 3rd trimester for me (although I may have had it once or twice very far apart earlier on)...but now if I'm standing for an extended period of time I'll start getting it every minute or two and it's very awkward! I told my DH about it and he thought 'lightning crotch' was an unfortunate name so to be subtle in public the other day he asked me if I was experiencing "L.C." :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Lindsay - It was wonderful!!!! Here are some pics.
 



Attached Files:







20140528_113044.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 6









20140528_115321.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 5









20140529_180048.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 6









20140529_212505.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 6









20140529_231450.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## brighteyez73

more pics
 



Attached Files:







20140529_231450.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









20140530_222037.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3









20140530_222103.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









autocompress1401770056762.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2









autocompress1401770057268.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brighteyez73

even more pics......
 



Attached Files:







autocompress1401770058065.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









autocompress1401770132367.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3









autocompress1401770132654.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 2









CIMG1300 - Copy.JPG
File size: 94.6 KB
Views: 3









CIMG1301 - Copy.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brighteyez73

Last one.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_72275693953801.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - beautiful pics of the two of you! You make a lovely couple. You look beautiful! I'm glad you had such a nice time.


----------



## crysshae

Lovely pictures. Looks like y'all had a blast.


----------



## slg76

Bright, what nice pics. I'm glad you guys had a getaway. I like that last pic best of all :)

Lit, yes I have had the LC! I had it when pregnant mostly but randomly a couple times over the years too. I don't think there's anything you can do about it.


----------



## Linnypops

Ok, this is annoying. It's happened again!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

It must be the length?! I'll try and split it up

Hello ladies!

So annoyed about my post - it was enormous!! And it's dissappeared into the ether apparently. Harrumph! I was trying to think if i'd sworn or anything - don't think so! 

I'll try again but briefer this time :haha:

Tea - There are mattresses/sofa beds but think we'll take as many soft things as poss just in case! Oh feeling them move - it's wonderful! And watching them through the tummy is great. Recently i've been able to make out a leg & foot which is really odd! I thought that was just a myth! :haha: When's your 20 week scan love? x

Lit - Not too long till mat leave then! Bet you're counting down the days (inbetween naps) :haha: ... I'm with you on the massages! I was given a free one on a massage course a few weeks back. I could have kissed the woman after she worked on my cankles. About the camping - there's only one tipi and one yurt so no options for moving nearer to loos :(....We've decided to take a bucket with a lid though :haha:..it'll be a 2 man job to get me on and off the bucket which is ok because I have no dignity any more anyway. :)

About the LC :) - I've had a few of these recently too! I hoped it was her head engaging....I won't know till my appt on Tues if that's the case x

Sabs - Ugh, waiting!? Well, I won't tell you not to worry - we all do and did all the time - but I think it's odd they want to retest given the fact that those seem like very low risk results anyway. Fact is - I know a few women who were given high risk of downs and all of them have had non-downs babys but spent their pregnancys worrying about how they would cope, particularly my BF who was given 1 in 100 odds. Would you consider an Amniocentesis (sp?) if the odds were high? Or would it be too late for that? x

Chryss - How are you love? Your chart's done a mega dip 'n' rise I see! :) x


----------



## Linnypops

I don't understand this, it won't let me post the second part of my message?! Am I really waffling that badly?!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - I worry about the position - so many women i've asked about labour mention that they weren't palpated during labour and their baby was not in the right position to come out....I don't even know if there's anything that can be done to encourage the baby to move round to the right angle? Well...i'm glad all was well in the end with Rowan anywya! 

SO happy to hear he's sleeping longer stretches! You must feel like a new woman?! I don't know about the 11pm thing, the BF'ing workshop I was at this week mentioned that 6pm to 12pm was the most intense time for babies wanting food so perhaps this will be the most difficult one to break? x


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - That's great news! As other ladies have said the measurements can really be out this early and not only that but babies do catch up (as in the case of Nina who used to post on this thread as Lit said). I personally believe uterus's tilt and this has a big effect on measurements. I hope all goes well on weds! x

Kim - Hey, how are you doing? Yep I must have done *something* wrong...Watch now, after re-writing everything it'll turn up tomorrow! :haha: x

Sara - Ooo, I haven't seen one of those before. Is swaddling a good thing for sleeping? I just have some cellular blankets. 

The cramping sounds promising...do you usually cramp around O?

Bright - your photos are maing me jealous! Looks like you both ahd a wonderful time and oh! That sunshine! We've had one or two sporadic days of sun here...and right now it's raining as usual :( Anyway, I hope you're feeling all refreshed and relaxed X

Phew...ok, this post had BETTER turn up.

Afm - I am cleaning like a mad woman....I have enlisted DF this weekend to clean too. I bought SO many cleaning products and they all smell amazing. Oh yes, the chalk thing has had to take a back burner because i'm nowhere near work and all its supply of chalk. So instead it's the smell of freshly washed clothes which is definitely an improvement on sitting around huffing chalk dust each day. The problem with this frenzy is that the spirit is strong but the flesh is definitely weak. It'll be good to get DF on the case today while I oversee :) x


----------



## Linnypops

Finally! Jeezo....I mean, it was a long post but i've surely written longer. So glad i wrote it in notepad first this time! x


----------



## AP

Linnypops it was a mention of an author, sorry! You'll find out more via the forum rules :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - Interesting! Yeah, I didn't think there was anything I could do about it but was curious if anyone else had experienced it! It definitely is an odd feeling. 

Linny- Haha, I'm definitely counting down the days between naps. :haha: I can't WAIT! Actually, I think this 5-day weekend is going to make it even harder to get through the last 6 weeks (although I think I really needed it). I've gotten a taste of rest and relaxation, and now I don't see how I'll ever survive more work!! My days and nights are quickly getting mixed up, as they always do when I take time off, so going back on Monday is going to be EXTRA difficult. Oh well...hopefully I can survive.

That is too bad there is no option of getting closer to the bathrooms, but I'm glad you've found a solution with the bucket! :haha: That is hilarious but I'm glad you've thrown out all dignity and won't mind your DH helping you. Definitely easier than tromping around in the wilderness in the middle of the night! And he really shouldn't mind - he got you in this mess in the first place. :winkwink:

Mm yes, I'm so glad you managed to get a free massage as well! I have 2 more free massages before I go on mat leave (unfortunately I couldn't stretch them out for once I'm on mat leave because the massage school closes on July 10) and then I may even pay for one more because I still have 80% coverage with my health plan until the day I am finished work.

I hope the LC means baby's head is engaging for you as well! Let us know what your midwife says on Tuesday! How exciting. How often do you see your midwife now? I oddly am still only seeing my dr once a month (with everyone else I know who lives here, the norm seems to be every 2 weeks at this point), but once I hit 36 weeks I'll be seeing her every week.

BTW, there definitely are labour positions you can do to help get the baby to find a better position! We learned about them in my birthing class but unfortunately I have a terrible memory and found the vast amount of birthing positions we learned to be overwhelming. I am just glancing at the couple of handouts we got, and it appears:

*Squatting - uses gravity to help baby descent, widens the pelvic outlet, and may aid the baby's rotation

*Standing or kneeling lunge - (I remember they said to ONLY do this *if* baby isn't in the right position)
- widens the side of the pelvis towards which you are lunging (they recommended doing a few on one side, then a few on the other, then continuing the rest of them on whichever side felt more comfortable/was actually HELPING)
- gives room for the baby to change position if necessary
- may ease backache after trying this for a few contraction

*Sidelying or semiprone - helps lower elevated blood pressure
- may promote the progress of labour when alternated with walking
- SHIFTING between side-lying and semi-prone positions, on both sides, helps change the baby's position


Anyway...hope that helps! You could probably google those positions if you want to see what they look like/how to do them!

Good for you on your cleaning binge! I wish I could get off my butt and actually do something! 3 days off and all I have to show for it is my laundry is put away. Desperately need to vacuum and clean bathrooms, but just can't be bothered. I do hope your DF is very helpful this weekend since you definitely can't help your lack of ability! That is good your newest scent craving is just freshly washed clothes. ;) Much healthier! 

LJ - How are you doing these days???


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies, I woke up this morning to a lot of pink spotting. It's now turned red (still spotting) with small clots. I think the worse is happening.

Thank you for all of your kind words yesterday. I've made peace that whatever happens, good or bad, I'll be okay eventually.


----------



## slg76

Big hugs for you Di :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - I am so sorry. That is so scary and awful to be going through. :hugs: Still hoping for the best. You are so strong!


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry alt. :hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - ah love :hugs: my fingers are still crossed for you. Xx


----------



## teacup

:cry: I'm so sorry Alt, that's heartbreaking. I hope you're okay. :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

*Alt* - I'm so sorry, I'm still hoping this isn't what you think it is and that you and gummy will be ok. I'm praying for you :hugs: xx

*Linny* - I did have to laugh a lot at your posts, I've enjoyed reading them, as vague and random as they seemed!!:haha: I did think if they can moderate you for waffling I'd never be able to post on here!!!:blush: I'm glad you finally got your posts in though, I learnt the notepad trick a while ago, for some reason my laptop would click the back button if my phone went off!! So I kept losing my mammoth posts, so I now type them in notepad first!:thumbup:

I'm loving all the cleaning, my husband had to tell me I was losing it when I told him I was going up early last night at 9.30pm. He said for an early night and I said no to get some more cleaning in so I can sleep better...!:wacko: Maybe we should set up our own cleaning company, we could dictate what our employees need to do and not lift a finger!!:winkwink::haha: xx
*
Teacup* - How exciting you and Blue have your 20 week scans coming up real soon! I remember mine so clearly, I've had so many scans this pregnancy but my 20 week scan is the one I remember so clearly, the baby is at such a cute stage and size, enjoy it, I'm jealous!! Will you find out the gender?:thumbup:x

*Lit* - I hope your maternity leave comes around quickly. I thought I'd have nothing to do but am managing to get all sorts in. I seem to forget something important for dinner everyday, so it's become a daily thing for me to go for a walk to the local shops and pick up the missing item. Hubby thinks I do it on purpose now just so I can go for a walk, guess there's worse things I could be doing!! It's nice having the freedom with not much on the agenda.

I too am very jealous of your free massages, I got hubby to massage my pressure points on my ankles yesterday to try and induce labour and he ended up bruising me, silly man!! 

Not long left for you now either, you must be so excited about meeting your little girl!! I can sympathize with the lack of sleep, I've now just got used to getting up at 4-5am pottering around the house for an hour or 2 and then going back to bed, it's a daily routine that now the cat's even waiting by my bed at 4am everyday!!:wacko::haha:

*Crysshae* - How are you? You know me, love a bit of chart stalking, your chart looks to be looking amazing, could that be implantation dip? I certainly hope so, fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:xxx

*Brighteyez* - Your photo's look amazing, I'm so envious!! You look like you had the most amazing time, you totally deserve it :hugs: xxx

*Lindsay* - I love seeing posts from you because I love seeing your gorgeous little man in your profile pic!! He's just too cute!:flower: I'm impressed he's sleeping through so well already. And we don't have a swaddle blanket yet, it's so warm here at the moment (well I find it warm being pregnant!) but I will definitely look to invest in one after hearing the good stuff from you and Sara xx

*Sara* - Cramps at 8dpo are such a good sign, I had tonnes of cramps with this one at what would have been around the same time but I put it down to AF coming (as I hadn't had one following the m/c) but apparently not. I want this for you so bad, really hoping this is your month :hugs: xx

*Sabster* - I'm sorry you didn't get the results you expected but please don't be disheartened I think the chances of your baby having anything are still really slim. I can imagine your fear and anxiety over the situation though and hope they can give you an answer sooner, just hang in there, thinking of you and bean :hugs: xxx

*Kim* - How are you?:flower: xx

*Blue* - I hope the sickness has let up and you're enjoying the pregnancy a bit more? Are you excited about the impending 20 week scan? xx

*
LJsMummy* - How's the pregnancy going?:thumbup:xx

*AFM* - Well I'm very much still pregnant, it now feels like I'm pregnant with an elephant!! I've tried everything to induce labour but I guess little bubba just isn't ready for exit yet. I've got a stretch and sweep booked for tomorrow and am dreading being told I'm nowhere near labour and also dreading the procedure itself. Currently only 2 days overdue but it feels like a lifetime as I was certain baby would come last week. Any tips or advice is most welcome... sure I know rest up and relax it'll happen when it happens but that's much easier said than done!! xxx


----------



## slg76

Aleeah, 
So good to hear from you. You must be excited and miserable all at the same time. I can't wait to see a pic of bubba. I've read that intercourse can induce labor. The semen are supposed to help the cervix relax. I had sex the night before my DD came along; not sure if it was coincidence :shrug: I hope that Bubba is ready for his grand entrance very soon!


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - Odd that you're still only seeing them every month - I think it had gone down to 3 weeks for me around your time, now it's every fortnight...Think it only goes to weekly here after 39 weeks?? Could you ask for more appts?

Thanks for the labour position info! We were only told one which was to avoid back-to-back babies (lean forwards over a birthing ball). Mine usually always has her side to my front so i'll start leaning forwards in a week or so. Do you know if your babe is head-down yet?

DF was a great help this weekend! He got a wee bit snappy because I was apparently micro-managing his tasks. I was just reminding him about things :haha: Will you be able to rope DH into vacuuming under supervision? :)

Aleeah - Hehe, i'm glad i'm not alone in my cleaning craze. I'm washing a ton of clothes as well - I love the smell of them in the house! RE: getting labour going - I read a review of all the different methods a few days ago and apparently nipple stimulation can start it off. There's a bit of a method to it apparently to mimic a baby suckling (sets off oxytocin production for breast feeding, which also starts labour contractions)...throw a bit of semen into the mix :haha: to soften the cervix and ta da! baby (hopefully?) :)...Good luck love! I can't wait to see your little one! X

Blue - are you still unwell chicken? x

Alt - Thinking of you X

Afm - We're off on our holibags tomorrow - it's meant to rain apparently (thanks scotland for always being predictable). So, I expect we'll spend a lot of time reading in our tipi/yurt and eating beans...and of course, weeing in buckets. Romance is very much alive. X


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies 

I am feeling a lot better getting to go home on Sunday!! :dance: my 20 week scan is Wed! Dons is over for a week to get some stuff done and organised. We bought a new car too! Its all go. Baby moves all the time and it's great!!

I am too lost to catch up fully with all the posts! Aaaarhh I'm on the phone and its A pain! !

Alt- I hope your ok and hope its just a bit of spotting ! :hugs: 

Aleeah!!!!- your soooo close im sooo jealous! !! I hope you go soon !! Hope it all goes well when you do too!!

Linny your so close too ! Are you on mat leave yet! Hope you enjoy your hollybags!

Crys- charts looking good! How are you?

Sara -how are you doing did your injections work will you try them again? 

Teacup ! Whens your scan hon? Will you find out sex ? We are debating it all the time so think we have gone with if we can then we will. 

Sorry for crappy comment I cant catchup well my memory is terrible and ive left it too long too haha! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? My DH asked me a question that I would like you ladies to give your opinion on. He asked would I let him do a At-Home Insemination Kit. I haven't giving him an answer yet, I responded with I will let him know. Do any of you ladies know anything about this?


----------



## alternatedi

Aleeah!! Honey, good luck! I hope that baby decides to make their arrival soon! So very excited for you.

Ladies, your support means so much to me. Thank you for your kind words and your positive thoughts.

The red clotty spotting stopped Saturday, but the brown spotting is ever present and has been for over 2 weeks. We'll see what happens - my head won't allow my heart to be too hopeful. I feel like I've spent more time saying goodbye to this baby than I have celebrating his life.

Thank you again. You are all so lovely!


----------



## Lindsay109

Alt, I'm so sorry hun, I really hope it's not what you think and that your gummy bear is still going strong! Sending lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Sara, the "woombie" looks great! I've got a different style (with velcro on the flaps to hold the arms in) - iit was a big challenging to wrap him up the first few tries as he squirms a lot, but seems to work well now (especially as he's been mouthing his hands the last week or so and I can swaddle him with his hands out). I think cramps at 8 dpo are a great sign! Fingers crossed! Anymore symptoms?

LL, I think you should just keep sleeping on your days off :) You'll miss that sleep in a few weeks, lol. I can't imagine how lovely it would feel to sleep through the night again! I had "LC" near the end too ;) The acupuncturist told me it was baby engaging and said it was a good sign. Where did you get the mesh/breathable swaddle blanket? I've been wondering about that in the summer as it's been pretty warm the last few days and I don't want him to overheat. I don't find it too awkward breastfeeding in public. Many public buildings have breastfeeding rooms which are great, sometimes I sit in the car with the breastfeeding cover, hasnt' been too much trouble. Especially now that he's become much more efficient at eating (only takes about 20 mins vs an hour before).

Bright, beautiful photos! Looks like you have a great trip!! I'm jealous too :) I don't know much about at home insemination kits. I would think if you're DTD the swimmers would be getting to the right place anyway... 

Crys, your chart is looking good, there's a nice big dip at just the right time ;) 

Linny, glad you managed to get your post through! I also type them in notepad and then transfer them over - I've lost big long posts one to many times, lol. I hope you have an amazing time on your trip, even if there's lots of rain :) I`d love to see some photos when you`re back! I wasn`t checked for position until he wasn`t coming down as expected. The doctor tried to reposition him but couldn`t do it safely so it was a c section for me - I guess sometimes they can reposition? That's really interesting about 6 - 12 being the most intense time for babies wanting to feed. Rowan used to cluster feed every evening between those times so it all makes sense :) He doesn't cluster feed anymore, but if he's going to be fussy, it's pretty much always in the evening. 


I had a laugh about you "micro managing" your DF's tasks, lol. My hubby continues to say (since baby arrived) that I am micromanaging him.... I'm not... just offering "helpful tips", lol.

Aleeah, lovely to hear from you! I hope baby decides to make his appearance soon!! (yep, I'm officially guessing boy ;) ). I do think accupuncture helped get my body ready for labour. Hopefully the stretch and sweep will work and LO will be here very soon!!

Blue, so glad to hear you're feeling better!! How exciting that your 20 week scan is coming up soon :) I agree with Aleeah, that was my favourite one - baby is big enough that there is lots to see, and small enough that you can actually make out what body part you're looking at.

AFM, the sleep is getting even better! Rowan slept for 6.5 hours last night, I fed him, he went back to bed and is still asleep now (at 10:30 am) - I've had breakfast, unloaded the dishwasher, gotten dressed, and now typed a big long post and he's still sleeping, I'm not sure what to do with myself, lol. I am definitely sold on this swaddle blanket thing... not sure what I'll do when he gets too big for it, lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - How lovely to hear from you another time before baby arrives! Do you still think it's a girl? That is funny about your hubby's overzealous massage on your ankles, but at least you know he's as anxious to meet your LO as you are! :winkwink:

Your 4 am wake-up sounds a bit ridiculous, but I'm glad you're able to get back asleep eventually. That definitely doesn't sound like a bad thing to be finding an excuse to go for a walk every day! I always find it extremely frustrating to be missing 1 key ingredient every time I try a recipe, though! I'm glad you're finding plenty to do on your time off. How long will you get after baby is born? 

Good luck as you enter your final days before labour! Hopefully you won't go -too- overdue! You might as well try all the old tricks to induce labour, such as the other girls mentioned or eating spicy foods! I've heard you should NOT try castor oil, though!

Linny - I maybe could ask for more appts if I wanted, but I suppose with nothing going wrong there's probably no point. I'll be sure to check my own blood pressure from time to time, etc, just to make sure everything is on track. 

My baby has been head down since we had the 20-week scan...and as far as I know she is still head down, or at least that's what my dr figured at my last visit. It seems quite consistent with movement I've been feeling and I have no reason to believe she's turned. So thank goodness baby has been cooperative on that front throughout! I hope your baby moves so she isn't on her side anymore!

Hopefully I can get DH to vacuum soon although he is working lots of OT this week. I actually followed your advice and started leaving him "helpful notes" around the house asking him to do things. He actually said he preferred it to my nagging and so far he's been pretty good about it although he isn't always complying to my timelines. :haha: I'm glad your DF was helpful on the weekend. Of couuurse you weren't micromanaging! :winkwink:

How exciting that your holidays are starting tomorrow! Does this mean we won't hear from you for a couple weeks? How long are you going for again? Also, how did you suddenly become almost 37 weeks? I am so shocked!!! Does this mean your Due Date is now July 2nd? Did they move your due date at some point, because I had a later one recorded! Enjoy your holiday and peeing in a pot and all that. :winkwink: Stay comfy!!!!

Blue - Wonderful about your 20-week scan coming up. Can't wait to hear about it! 


Bright - I know this has caused some anxiety amongst people who have used the at-home kits and sometimes it could be unnecessary as the kits aren't as accurate as going to your doctor. I would tread carefully! 

Alt - So sorry you're in such a scary limbo land lately. :hugs: I know it's impossible to feel too hopeful at this point. I really hope everything's ok. Keep us posted.

Lindsay - I got my mesh swaddle blanket at a lovely store called West Coast Kids in Edmonton. However, I checked the Babies R Us website and looks like they have some breathable swaddling blankets as well. 

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=20500756

https://www.toysrus.com/buy/swaddle-blankets/woombie-air-swaddle-love-big-baby-116-21045506

They aren't the same as what I got but I'm sure they work just as well. Not sure if there are any that swaddle the arms as well (which mine does). I'm sure they must be somewhere! I've also heard that anything muslin is perfect for summer weather.

I'm so glad Rowan's sleep is improving and that you were able to have a productive morning while he slept today! How lovely! I'm excited to hear the swaddle blanket works so well! Does it not work to swaddle him in a normal blanket because he wriggles out too easily? 

Sara - I'm also curious if you've had more symptoms and when you might start testing?

AFM - Nothing new to report. Baby is extra active again the last little while which I love. I still have yet to feel any 'pain' when she kicks me so that's nice! I am back at work from my holidays today but despite what I expected, the world didn't end or anything, and I'm surprisingly not having a bad day. :winkwink:


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I would only allow him to place it around and on the cervix no insertion to cervix or uterus. Thanks for your response.


----------



## Lindsay109

Thanks LL! We have Westcoast Kids here too so I'll have a look at their website too :) I have the ones that swaddle the arms also and I think that's the key, when he starts to wake up he flails his arms around which fully wakes him up. Yeah, I was trying to just swaddle him in a regular blanket, but it would come loose as I was putting him down in the crib. He usually wakes slightly when I put him down, but if the arms stay nice and snug he goes right back to sleep. 

Glad you're having a good day :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone!
Thanks to all the ladies who always ask about me, im doing good!
Just got back from a lovely weekend break in Northumberland, it was beautiful and had some lovely sunshine. Feel like I need a holiday now to get over it though, we did lots of strolls/waddles on the beach, and various activities to amuse a very energetic toddler, didnt want to ruin the mood and whinge about it but im sooo tired now! Not to mention the piles of laundry I now have to do...urggh!
Had a scan and saw the consultant last week, everything is great with baby, his head and tummy circumference measure around 35 weeks, but femur bone measures 33 weeks, so they are really happy with his progress. My iron levels are very low, so im on a course of iron tablets and injections to try and get my levels up where they should be before the csection. I am a bit worried as I lost a fair amount of blood with my emcs with ds. So consultant wouldn't give me a date for the csection this time, wants to see me in 3 weeks to check my iron again, and then will book a date. But its all good, im lucky I will even know when it will be, so any time is fine!
Aleeah- great to hear from you love, been thinking of you, ooohh I hope we have baby news soon! Exciting! 
Linny - have a lovely holiday! It sounds fab. Hope you get some nice weather and get some comfortable nights of sleep!
Lit - I lol'd at your lightening crotch post! Ive been getting it a lot lately! My hubby has nicknamed it 'shooty ass' when I just randomly start walking funny and making pained faces! I prefer your nickname for it lol. Its the strangest uncomfortable sensation! Also, I second the other ladies with the going out with baby dilemmas. Its actually easier when they are a baby, you can take them in toilet cubicles with you and just about manage, whereas now DS finds it hilarious to lay down and try to sneak out under the gap in the door! Even worse he tried to do it at the swimming pool changing rooms recently, and I had to open the door half naked to drag him out by his feet from someone elses cubicle!!
Blue- so glad you are feeling better, and that you can go home soon! I bet you can't wait to get back to normality. Are you finding out gender on your 20 week scan?
Alt - fingers crossed for you lovely, as much as nothing can put your mind at rest, we've all had spotting or bleeding on this thread. Mine was the worst few days ever. Im still hopeful for you, sending you hugs!
Teacup, Sab- how are you doing?
Cryss, Sara - how are you ladies? 
Bright- your photos are beautiful! You are so photogenic, your trip looked wonderful.

A few asked about a bump shot, I did it weeks ago and cant work out how to upload it! So by now bump has grown considerably and I need to do a new one! I'll try to figure it out and upload them both together. Its so hard from my phone! Will get onto it tomorrow when ive caught up on some sleep.

Lots of love to all you ladies x x x


----------



## slg76

Ljs, so glad to hear you are doing well. 

Bright, I'm curious to hear what you find out about insemination kits. Do you suspect you, or oh rather!, has a sperm issue?

I am 11 DPO and bfn. My cramping from last week went away. I'm peeling every hour but I do that sometimes before AF. Just waiting it out :coffee:


----------



## brighteyez73

ljs - Thank you! It was wonderful. 

Slg - We did a lot of research last night and it seems a little strange but so does everything else we do to try to get pregnant. LOL So what the heck. We know is swimmers are fine had them tested. My uterus is a little tilted which makes my cervix tilt so he figures if we can help them reach the cervix a little then maybe it will happen. He really wants to try this so I will give it a whirl because he does try anything I ask.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies :)

Well I had my u/s this morning and then met with my ob... my uterine wall has doubled in thickness!!! VERY good news!! He said ideally he would want me to wait another year... but with my age we don't have that luxury, so he said wait until around sept then good to go!! we'll have LOTS of ultrasounds throughout but he said he doesn't expect me to be struck by lightning twice... that's how rare what happened to me was... lol

ahhh soo relieved and sooo happy ... :)

Kim


----------



## crysshae

What wonderful news! Congratulations! Keep doing what you're doing, and surely it will thicken more by September. :flower:

Thanks for asking about me and my chart everyone. Doing my best not to read anything into that dip - as I compare my chart to everything and Google it to death. Lol.


----------



## ljsmummy

Kim!!!!! Im so so very pleased for you! What fabulous news! Doubled in thickness thats just amazing! Roll on September! X x x


----------



## Sabster

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies, I woke up this morning to a lot of pink spotting. It's now turned red (still spotting) with small clots. I think the worse is happening.
> 
> Thank you for all of your kind words yesterday. I've made peace that whatever happens, good or bad, I'll be okay eventually.

any news alt? I hope you are doing weill, and I hope baby bean is still hanging in there getting stronger and stronger!


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

Im taking a few minutes to catch up with you ladies! thank you all for the kind words. I know I freaked out about the results, but I know in my heart that baby Spock ( apparently this is his new nickname) is doing well. My belly is getting bigger and i have officially switched over to maternity jeans. Oh man, it feels GOOD! I dont have a huge bump but I think its going to pop in the next three weeks for sure.

Summer is almost here in Montreal and we are super super happy about it. I have yet to tell people about the pregnancy, but I really dont care to share HAHAHAH! I just want to enjoy it and the people that a truly care about already know... so that`s good. 

about the at home insemination kits: I say why not. Just make sure all is sterilised before you go putting stuff up your cervix. i also have a tilted uterus, but I dont know his this makes a difference in conceiving.

sarah : when will you test?


----------



## alternatedi

Kim, that is amazing news!!! So happy for you!! Excellent!

Cryss, fingers and toes crossed over here!

Sab, glad you are feeling better. I am still spotting brown, but who knows? I have my first official appointment tomorrow along with an u/s so we shall see. 

Running to my next class - will catch up properly later! :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - I think I misunderstood what you meant by insemination kits but I'm sure trying wouldn't hurt. I agree with what everyone else said. 

Lindsay - Oh, perfect! I hope you can find the swaddling blanket I have there! It makes sense that it helps to have his arms tucked in securely so he doesn't wake himself up. 

LJ - Lovely to hear from you! That is good your baby's measurements are looking good. Sorry to hear about your iron levels. I hope you are able to get them up nice and high before your c-section. Are you a vegetarian by any chance? I definitely hope you don't lose too much blood from your c-section and that your iron levels don't dip too low afterwards. How exciting that they will be scheduling your c-section so very soon! Woohoo! :happydance: Let us know when you know! 

That sounds like a busy/tiring weekend and I hope you get the opportunity to rest up a bit. Everything during pregnancy is harder work than it should be! 

Glad to hear you can commiserate on the LC situation! :haha: Hopefully your hubby can switch nicknames to a more appropriate one. ;)

That does sound really difficult to try to use a public washroom with an energetic toddler along! Wow, the things you don't ever think about until it's about to happen!

I hope you're able to figure out how to post a bump shot! You may have an easier time using your phone if you switch to web version just for the picture and then go to advanced reply. 


Sara - I am hoping for the best!!!! When does AF usually arrive? 

Kim - What wonderful news! The fact that it has doubled in thickness is a very good sign! How great that you have the go-ahead to start trying in September! In a way it will be nice that you'll be able to have lots of ultrasounds next pregnancy so that maybe you can worry less. I agree it sounds very unlikely the same thing would happen again! Congratulations. I am soo happy for you and you really deserve this good news! :happydance:

Crys - That 7 DPO dip does look promising! :winkwink:

Sab - I know what you mean. I got to a point where it would probably be safe to share my pregnancy, and I just didn't even want to! It felt nice to have my own little secret. However, once I got the telling over with, it was nice to have it out in the open (but also nerve-wracking). Yay for maternity jeans - aren't they great? :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Sabster - when you have labor pains where is you pain concentrated at? We know mines is tilted where my cervix is sort of always tilted upwards. So when my OB/GYN does an internal exam she has to reach back towards my rectum and way up. She always mentions that my cervix is the hardest to reach because of how its positioned. But everyone is different. When we have had my other babies the labor is always and only in my butt and very lower back and legs due to the pressure of the cervix being positioned that way. eventually it gets in the right position and baby comes down. So we figured if its positioned that way sperm may have difficult time getting behind there. LOL, we wanna help the swimmers as much as we can. It's funny though because it wasnt always like that. I guess having 4 children and 3 miscarriages when they have to be surgical removed does things to your body. :shrug: :wacko: At this point we will try anything and time is ticking.:winkwink:


----------



## slg76

Kim, what fantastic news!!!! You put a big smile on my face! I'm sure every month has felt like forever when you want to try but can't. Clearly, I have waited to get pregnant so we can be bump buddies :winkwink: Let's not wait much longer though, ok?? :)

Bright, I say go for it with the insemination kit. It can't hurt anything if you aren't going above the cervix and then you won't have to wonder if it would work anymore. I hope it does the trick. 

Cys, I hope your chart is telling the truth and this will be your month. 

Sab, I don't think you need to worry about telling people you are pregnant. Whatever keeps you relaxed and happy is the right thing to do :thumbup: I was so sad to give up my maternity jeans after having my baby. I think everybody should wear more elastic! 

Di, been thinking about you :flower: 

AFM; I am 12 dpo and testing bfn. Boo! Feeling discouraged but trying to remind myself that most women don't get a bfp until 14 dpo. If this isn't my month then I'm going to start taking DHEA next month. It is supposed to improve egg quality. I've been shying away from it because your body turns it into estrogen and I didn't know if that was safe for my cancer. I asked my oncologist and she gave the thumbs up. I'm a little worried about DH this month. He is more optimistic because we used the injections. I'm worried that he will be let down if it doesn't work. I don't think the injections increased our chances at all :shrug:


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Sara. I hope you get that BFP in the next 2 days!


----------



## teacup

brighteyez73 said:


> ljs - Thank you! It was wonderful.
> 
> Slg - We did a lot of research last night and it seems a little strange but so does everything else we do to try to get pregnant. LOL So what the heck. We know is swimmers are fine had them tested. My uterus is a little tilted which makes my cervix tilt so he figures if we can help them reach the cervix a little then maybe it will happen. He really wants to try this so I will give it a whirl because he does try anything I ask.

My uterus and cervix are tilted and the thing that got me pregnant was OH 'finishing' from behind (doggy style! :haha:) Sorry for TMI! But I read that the position helps when you have a tilted uterus/cervix, so we gave it a go and it worked for us! I'd do that instead of the insemmination kits if I were you. I bet it will do the trick! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I really hope you are just going to get a later BFP! Good you have your dr's go-ahead to try DHEA next month if need be. I'm sure your time is just around the corner. I hope your DH isn't too let down if this isn't your month. 

Teacup and bright - how do you know that you have a tilted cervix? Would I know this if I did?


----------



## alternatedi

Sara, honey I am praying for your BFP this month! Cannot wait for you to test!!


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - My doctor told me and when I check my cervix I could feel it.


----------



## ljsmummy

Finally!
The 25 week bump shot
And The 33 week bump shot, taken today

(Thanks lit for the help!) X x x
 



Attached Files:







photostrip-2014-06-11-1.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## crysshae

Beautiful bump!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies :)

alt thinking of you this morning, hope that little gummy had a good growth spurt for you!!

Sara, I hope you are ahead of me :) I'll hopefully only be a few months behind!!! bump buddies would be fun.

My doc said september since he wants me on folic acid and stuff, I started taking 5 mg at the beginning of May anyways and he said alright then hahaha but he said a few more months just to give my uterus that extra time. My worry is that it won't be that easy this time to get preggers.. The doc said they will electively section me at the latest 37 weeks next time, and sooner if needed...

I really feel for so many of you ladies who have had multiple losses and such, it's been very hard for my body to have been failling me, and the decision to be out of my hands. Big hugs :hugs:

The struggle is my cycle is all over the map and we have no idea when I'm ovulating... my last cycle on the bcp was pill first active pill on May 7, last active pill May 27... I spotted/ bled from May 14 - 25... didn't have a bleed during the week of inactive pills (May 28 - June 3). I have a 21-23 day cycle.. and then started spotting again on June 4 - 7... sigh maybe I should get some opks and try and figure out when I am ovulating... for those of you who use/used opks, I'm not sure how I would do it since I'm at my office from 7:30 - 4 most days any tricks/suggestions?

Aleeha I hope that you've had the baby :)!!! 

lj your bump is beautiful!!! soo jealous :)

bright good luck, it's nice of you to try the insemination kit for your OH I would say it can't hurt!!

cryss hoping you get that bfp this month!!

Becky, you around? hope you're feeling better and are having more luck getting that bfp!!

LL you're so close now, hard to believe, the time is flying by!!!


----------



## Sabster

brighteyes: I have no idea what labor pains will be like sicne this is going to be my first time LOL. I never thought the tilted uterus could affect it.From wht I read, it moves forward as the pregnancy progresses... 

Your doctor can usually tell you if your uterus is tilted. I dont know what position we were doing the month i got rpegnant... there was a lot of baby making activities going on. LOL! 

So does anyone wake up with a hard tummy in the morning? i feel like every morning my tummy is sore, besides the pee, it just feels sore like its been kicked all night... ( BABY SPOCK might be having a grand ol time in there..) anyways just wondering if anyone feels this?


----------



## brighteyez73

Sabster - Oh ok, I didnt know this was your first. Well a couple women I spoke to felt the same but you maybe different. Only 178 more days can tell. LOL


----------



## slg76

ljs, you look beautiful! Thanks for sharing your picture. 

Kim, It doesn't really matter what time of day you do an OPK. Just do it around the same time every day (before or after work). I think it will be helpful for you. I buy the cheap ones from Amazon and they work great. 

Nothing to report here. 13 dpo. AF should be due today or tomorrow. So far no bleeding and no bfp. 

Did any of you play with a Lite Brite when you were a kid? I bought one for Emily today and she loves it. It's so fun to see your kid play with the same toys that you loved. I spent hours with my Lite Brite and I remember the Christmas I got it.


----------



## Literati_Love

LJs- Wow, you look BEAUTIFUL! You're so tiny with such a nice little bump. I actually can barely tell a difference between your 25 week bump and your 33 week bump! Thanks a lot for posting! 

Kim - I hope you will fall preggo VERY easily this time around. But at least if it takes a few more months, you'll know your uterus will have that much longer to thicken and heal. How long did it take you to conceive for your other pregnancies?

You could try using OPKs first thing in the morning before work and then every day after work (they say not to use FMU, but if you buy the ICs I found that they ONLY worked with FMU because they're not very sensitive). I hope you can figure out your cycle! At least you have a few months to get that on track.

Sab - I know I have a retroverted uterus, but my dr never mentioned anything about a tilted cervix. I know the uterus moves forward after the first trimester-ish, as Sab said...so that's interesting that you (Bright) felt that labour was different because of it.

I find that my tummy is always harder when I have a full bladder so yes I always notice my tummy is harder when I first wake up! That is weird that it's sore though! Have you switched to sleeping on your side yet?

Sara - Sorry about no BFP yet. :( Bodies are so frustrating!

I did play with a Lite Brite when I was a kid, and loved it as well! How fun that Emily gets to experience the same fun. :)


----------



## wantabby

Thinking about you today Alt!!

Afm I think I may finally be ovulating?? This has turned into a super long cycle! ! Here are my OPK'S


----------



## klsltsp

Sara I loooved lite brite hahaha I bought one for my son for christmas last year... he played with it for a little, but now it's in the closet :( urgg no bfp... hopefully you know where you stand either way. I understand how hard it an be on OH... mine is a real worrier... my plan is actually to hide being pregnant from him for as long as possible, ideally until I've had an u/s showing the baby implanted in the right place and hopefully that there is a hb. We did decide that I would have an u/s ideally before the hb would start so that if it's implanted in the wrong spot and I have to terminate it would be before the heart starts....

Lit I've been very lucky getting pregnant, with my 7 yr old ds, on the 3rd cycle off of bcp (and if I'd known I had a 21 day cycle I joke it would have happened sooner) then with my 2nd ds (2 yr old) my 2nd month off of bcp.... then last summer I was pregnant twice in August hahaha had a chemical pregnancy then immediately pregnant with the baby I had my mmc at 9 weeks. But I'm older now (38) and our bodies can be soo different after a mc. My OH is against opks etc.. but it's more to avoid ovulation right now vs aiming for it hahaha


----------



## alternatedi

Wantabby, that looks positive! YAY!

So I had my scan and gummy grew! He grew 4 mm in 5 days, so nearly on target growth. His little heart is also beating faster at 125bpm. I'm measuring 6W6D, so still quite behind based on O and way way behind based on LMP.

My doctor is still worried about the growth but happy about the improvement. I had a large red bleed, complete with clots (oh joy) last night, but it stopped. They still can't figure out what's causing the bleeding, but as long as gummy is growing, I'm going to try my best to not worry. 

I'm going back in for a scan in 2 weeks, so we'll see how everything goes till then! 

So sorry I've not been able to properly catch up -- work has been crazy! I'm still following along and sending good thoughts to you all!


----------



## wantabby

Yayyyyyyy Alt! I'm so happy to hear good news from you! ! Try to do as little as possible for the next two weeks and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## crysshae

That's so absolutely wonderful, Alt! :flower:


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies! Virtual hugs to you both!

Proper catchup to come soon!


----------



## slg76

Di, great news! Hang in there gummy!!!

Wantababy, looking good. 

Kim, your early scan sounds like a good plan. Probably best to end things ASAP in case of a problem. But there won't be a problem next time! My oh is the more emotional one in the couple. 

I'm starving these past couple days. I'm sure it's hormonal wether I'm pregnant or not. I'm eating my third snack this afternoon. Also peed about 6 times so far today. Hey hormones...settle down!


----------



## crysshae

I hope it's more than hormones Sara!


----------



## bluestars

Awww my baby is sooo beautiful and a little rascal! Didnt find out the sex as baby had their legs crossed ! Im in love !!! :cloud9: 20+3. Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140611_194715.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## alternatedi

Sara, that sounds promising!!! Roll on, BFP!!


----------



## alternatedi

Blue, what a beautiful baby!!! Congratulations on a wonderful 20w scan!!!


----------



## bluestars

Sara I so hope this for you so much! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Adorable Emma!


----------



## slg76

What a beautiful picture!! So happy for you emma!

I do have some promising symptoms but I'm not too optimistic. I've just been let down one too many times. But, one of these months has to be it so why not this one. Thanks for your support! You ladies are the best. Here's hoping that my bfp is just asking its' time to show.


----------



## slg76

Oh and also I've had a lower backache. And yesterday I made my usual breakfast and thought it tasted disgusting. Hubby ate it and said it was fine. Hormones can be mean!! My test today was white as white can be:(

On a happy note, yesterday was my dd first time going all day with no accidents in her panties :dance: so proud of her!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - that's great news! I am glad that baby is still growing and has a nice strong heartbeat! I think it all sounds promising at this point and let's just hope there's no more bleeding so you don't have to worry about that. Can't wait to hear about your scan in two weeks. The first trimester is so nerve wracking! :hugs: 

Blue - Wow what a CUTE little baby! Love his/her little profile!! And indeed what a rascal for not showing you the gender! Is this your last scan for the rest of pregnancy? Congrats on everything going well. It is such a relief, isn't it?? 

Sara - bodies are so cruel sometimes! Those are some promising symptoms so here's hoping this is just a shy BFP. 

Crys - your chart is looking good.


----------



## crysshae

Those are great symptoms Sara. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bluestars

Woo go little lady ! Your little princess is growing up! Your month must be here so so soon!


Thank you for your lovely comments ladies ! 

How are you all? Xxx


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. It's been awful quiet for a few days. 

I'm feeling frustrated and anxious! My period is two days late now. I had a blood test yesterday and it was negative. My period is never late. I can't find any evidence that the injections would lengthen my luteal phase. I know there is nothing I can do at this point but wait. It's all I can think about. I know it's very unlikely that I'm pregnant but I can't let it go until my period shows up. I need a fast forward button!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - That is so weird about AF being late!!!! I wonder what is going on. Of course I hope it's just a late BFP but if it's not I hope your AF arrives right away so you can start trying again sooner. :) 

Blue - How are you feeling these days? Still really sick?

I miss Linny while she gallivants in her little tipi and yurt! :haha:

I can't wait to hear if Aleeah has had her baby yet!

Does anyone have fun plans for the weekend?

AFM - I have been feeling extremely emotional about the mc lately. June is the month I got pregnant last year, so even just the weather and certain things we do are reminding me of this time last year. Certain songs, etc. have been triggering flashbacks to the very sad times from last summer. I have actually cried quite a bit in the past little while about the mc. :( I think getting to the one-year-post-miscarriage is a lot harder than getting past the would-have-been due date since it's filled with a lot more memories.


----------



## crysshae

Sara - I hope you get some answers soon - preferably in the form of 2 pink lines.

LL - I understand how you feel. Thats the way I've felt too. This is the month I had my first miscarriage as well. I hope it's not too hard on you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you, Crys. I'm sorry you're going through the same thing. :hugs:


----------



## slg76

Looks like my period is starting. 3 days late. I guess the medication skewed my cycle.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blech, that sucks, Sara. :( Sorry to hear that. :hugs: Your turn will come soon and very soon! Let's hope it's this new cycle. Are you trying naturally this month?


----------



## slg76

Yes, this month will be natural because I'm going to change doctors. I know some of this is PMS talking but I feel like I'm reaching the end of ttc. I'll see my new RE and my oncologist in July and make a plan. If my re has a good idea I'm willing to give it a shot and there are a couple supplements I want to try for a few months. Beyond that I'm feeling like I'm pushing for something that's not meant to be. A hard day today :cry:


----------



## crysshae

I'm sorry Sara. I hope your new doctor can help you figure out a plan and reach your BFP.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Really don't know what's going on sorry if my post is tmi but I checked my cm on Friday I was due my period which did not show. But there was brownish goo there this has continued for two days it hardly shows when I wipe. All cheapie tests are still saying bfn I know I defo ov as I saw the egg when I had my clearance scan at epu the nurse confirmed it to. This is seriously driving me nuts normally I have sore boobs the lot just got nothing but goo :cry::cry:

Ok change to the above full on af but now which day do I count as day one for ov the day I noticed the brown goo or today full on af


----------



## bluestars

Sorry to hear that sara. I got reallt frustrated too. It took us a year to conceive this little one. I know for a lot of people thats not long but for us it was very emotional, long and frustrating. I really hope your new doctor has some good suggestions I really want this for you! 

Lit-sorry your feeling so emotional! Its such a hard time. Nothing really helps other than letting it out speaking it through with your partner who might be feeling the same way. I hope you reach some comfort soon. Only reassurance I got was that I fell pregnant again exactly a year to the week of giving birth to my two angels and surely that was them sending me a a little sibling. 

Crys how are you getting on!? 

Teacup- have you had your scan yet? 

Linny Aleeah- any news on the baby front ? Lol 

How are all you ttc? And preggo ladies getting on.

Afm- id say im much better still on anti sickness and still managing to stay out of hosp and off a drip! Best ive felt in months tbh. So today I go home!!!! :dance: about time ! OH has been down for a week and we have bought a new car and have been given loads of baby stuff by my dad and step mother that the baby sister has grown out of. He went off for the boat with the car early this morning and still managed to miss it haha. So im flying home and will spend my first night back home on my own. Lol nae luck. Least im getting home. 

:flower:


----------



## klsltsp

hey sara 

I'm so sorry, I have been where you are to feel like your body is failing you and to feel like the option for another baby is out of your hands. I hope that you get the same miracle as I did. Those down days are hard, big hugs to you. Good idea being proactive and changing docs, at least you will know that you have tried everything.

I do really think we'll be bump buddies :)

Big hugs.

Kim


----------



## crysshae

Ladybird - you count the first full flow day as the first day of your cycle. 

Emma - yay for going home and getting lots of baby stuff! Glad you're feeling so much better.


----------



## carlandjane

My period is starting today. Four days late. I'm in a right mood!


----------



## Linnypops

Hi ladies!!

Good to be back, I had a quick read-through of all your posts last night but i'm not sure i'll remember everything!

Lit - Sorry you can't string out your massages...you could get your DH a massage for pregnancy book and some oil as a 'gift'...hehe :) So, after mw appt it turns out the baby is not engaged - despite LC boo! I've had a lot of low down pains recently as well but i'm not going to hope for much from those either. I thought they must have meant something...I hope yours do!

Yes, they changed my dates at my 12 week scan and it was still that date at my 20 week...I personally know for a fact that it's wrong - but the mw insists that scan is more accurate for predicting the due date. I'm not sure myself - i'm prepared for her to be at a week late tbh!

Sorry to hear you've been feeling down about the mc...yep I always imagined that date to be harder than the due date because everything is a reminder. :hugs: X

Blue - Hurray for feeling better :hugs: you totally deserve to be having a lovely time on your pregnancy. And what a lovely scan pic! You must be over the mooon....do you have any gut instinct on gender?? I am on annual leave before mat leave starts - loving every second. X

LJ - How beautiful you look, and your bump is just lovely! I totally get your point about a holiday needing a holiday at this stage. So much washing up to do! x

Bright - An at home kit can't hurt surely, but I liked Teacup's suggestion of different positions too! :) Sexy times! x

Kim - What absolutely wonderful news! :hugs: I'm so glad to hear they'll be keeping a close eye on you and you'll get lots of reassurance as well. Have you been taking supplements or anything to help during the last few months? RE: opk's - as far as I can recall the hormone is generated in the early hours of the morning so later in the day would more accurately show a surge. I did it twice a day just in case and actually it was an evening one which caught my surge. Good luck! X

Lindsay - so glad to hear Rowan's sleeping well...I was eyeing up a swaddle blanket last week after you'd said it helped him sleep. I'm going to wait and see what the sleeing's like and give that a shot if there's any problems...Yeah this baby is always on her side and always 'free' so i'm hoping she gets the general idea in the next fortnight. I've heard of the term 'versioning' which i think means manual turning of the baby but jeezo - it can't be easy at their full term size...I can see why it might be considered dangerous in some situations....As a sidenote - I can't believe Rowan is over 2 months old now!! x

Sabs - Maternity jeans are amazing aren't they? Why have we never worn them before now!? So glad to hear you're feeling better about things. I just know you will be fine. I found my belly really popped between the 15-20 weeks stage - apparently the little babes double in size in those few short weeks so it makes sense! Do post a bump shot won't you? RE: hard as a rock tummy - Sounds like braxton hicks, I used to get those a lot in bed...not necessarily morning but certainly when lying down. I think babes do kick more in the night X

Sara - :hugs: Sorry it's been a rough cycle, I can completely understand the need to change doctors and try new things..it must be incredibly frustrating. I've heard great things about DHEA...have you been taking COQ10?? or heard of it? Apparently it can improve the quality of eggs as well. It is expensive actually - there are 2 versions and apparently one is better absorbed by the body so that'd be the one to take. X

Wantabby - Yes that looks positive to me! :) x

Alt - i'm so glad to hear your little babe is growing on track now....That is great news. The bleeding must be distressing but i'm glad to see you're keeping positive - it's the best thing you can do. If I had any advice for my past self when i worried about bleeds and spotting it would be - forget the bleeding, the scan is the important thing and if that says everything's ok...that's what you have to trust in. X

Cryss- how are you feeling? I can't stop analysing your chart - i'm obviously hoping that's an implantation dip I see. :) X

Ladybird - I think you count the first full day of flow?? I could be wrong though. Try not to stress too much...cycle after MC is oftentimes a bit messy. Using OPK's this month will give you a better idea of what's going on :hugs: x

Aleeah - How are you getting on missus? Any sign of baby Aleeah? XX

Carlandjane - Sorry to hear that love...if AF has to arrive it should really do it in a polite and timely fashion. Here's to a glass of wine and fresh cycle though X

Afm - Well the holiday was great, the first night in the tipi was tough though....you have to bend right down to get into them and there were just thin matteresses on a wooden floor...also, cockroaches!?. There was however a wood burning stove and DF stoked that like mad and got me installed on some mattresses he stole from elsewhere on the site. 

The next few nights were better as we were in the yurt which had it's own little kitchen, table, sofa beds, warm and dry and elevated from the ground so no cockroaches!. It was actually very sunny and warm too so staying in the forest and getting up to breakfast outside was lovely. It was my birthday too so DF organised a picnic and cake with presents. We had DSS with us for a night and he was loving it as well..

However, I did cut it a day short because I found a deer tick had embedded itself on my belly!! It wasn't engorged so hadn't been on long, but it was very upsetting. I have a freind who contracted lymes disease from one which is very unpleasant and of course my first thought was of my little babe being exposed to it. I had no internet connection so of course I couldn't get any idea of whether it was a problem or not. Once we got back I checked the actual risks and it seems very low risk, only about 5% of them have the bacteria in the area and the risk of transmisson is about 3% - and fortunately I have no symptoms, so very low odds...I didn't know this at the time though so spent a sleepless night in the yurt panicking. Even so to be on the safe side i've made an appt with my doctors on weds to ask if they would recommend any preventative treatment at this stage. So...it was a nice holiday but i'm happy to be back in the land of internet connections and showers! :) x


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

Linny and Teacup - Yeah it can't hurt. And we do doggiestyle all the time but I will still try it this cycle. Thanks for the advice ladies.


----------



## crysshae

Carl - I hope AF isn't too hard on you.

Linny - Glad to hear you had a good time. I'm so sorry you had a scare with the tick. Hate those things! I'm thinking you might be right about that dip. :winkwink:

Good luck Bright!

AFM - I'm 15 dpo today with high temps still. I got a positive on a Walmart cheapie yesterday afternoon with urine that was almost clear. The 2nd Walmart cheapie is FMU this morning (after 2 trips to the bathroom in the night). And just look at that lovely FRER! I think that test line might be a bit darker than the control. Praise God! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







photo 3.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6









photo 2.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Aleeah

Just a quick note ladies, I'm trying to stay off the internet as my hubby thinks I've become obsessed with starting this labour and googling things and none of it is working anyway...

I've tried sex, I've tried hot food, pineapple, long walks, stretch and sweeps (x2), acupuncture, reflexology, expressing colostrum 3 times every day for weeks, bouncing on an exercise ball, you name it bet I've tried it. This baby just does not want to shift, I wouldn't mind but doctors are obviously concerned about still birth etc but I would love to have a natural labour. Issue with getting induced is I'll be at the hospital for it and I was so keen and mentally prepared to be at home for as long as possible. Also means I won't be able to stay as mobile as they'll need to monitor baby. Chances of a C-Section increase by 30% and labour tends to be longer and harder, all of which is not appealing.

At the last stretch and sweep (yesterday) I was 3cm dilated, baby's head was only 1/5 palpable (midwife said any lower and it'll come out) and cervix was 1.5cm long. I know this is all progress but why isn't baby coming out? I've had to cave in and accept induction for this Friday as my husbnad is worried about the baby and I understand that but I'm still upset my body won't do what it was designed to do on its own.:nope:

Sorry, I will go through everyone else's posts and reply properly again, just thought I'd update you all xxx


----------



## Aleeah

OH MY GOD CRYSSHAE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So pleased for you, you're having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Aleeah! 

If you haven't already and can manage it, try squats. Walk and squat as much as you can. Help that pelvis open. I had to do that with my 2nd, and I went into labor the morning I was scheduled for induction.


----------



## ljsmummy

Omg Cryss!!!! Congratulations love thats a set of really beautiful lines you have there! !!!! So so pleased for you!!

Just checked in to see if Aleeah had any news for us yet...hang in there mama. I did a very vigourous scrubbing of the kitchen floor on hands and knees the day I went into labour with DS. Probably coincidence but worth a try! Good luck lovely!

Ahhh Cryss im still smiling ear to ear for you!
X x x x x


----------



## crysshae

Thank you!


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Ermahgawd!!! I love it when a dip means something, Woohoo! That is one SWEET line!! :) :hugs: So you're due in spring? How lovely! Xx

Aleeah - Sorry nothing's working, at least you're getting loads of sexy time and pineapple ;) I can understand not wanting an induction because of the oftentimes difficult labour - but keep the faith - my freind had one and although she said it was overwhelmng she managed vaginal birth on gas and air with it. You sound like your bodies on its way so it might not be as bad as you fear. Whatever happens in labour, your babe is coming out safe and sound by friday and that's what counts! I can't wait to see him/her! XX


----------



## crysshae

Thanks, Linny. My due date is February 22nd.

The most important thing with induction is to take it slow....so that everything progresses, including timing of contractions, slowly just like they naturally would. I was induced with my youngest without any pain relief. I told the nursing staff beforehand I wanted it slow and easy - as natural as possible. I had a wonderful nurse who listened to me and asked me if it was okay before she would increase my dosage as well. It didn't feel any different than my other deliveries.


----------



## crysshae

Sabster - Did you adjust your dose of Vitex after you got your BFP?

Linny - You said you continued B6 at 50 mg per day; right?


----------



## Linnypops

Chryss - How lovely...a little present for when the winter months have dragged on a bit too long! Yep, carried on taking 50mg a day after bfp. I think I stopped about 3rd trimester because I ran out and couldn't be bothered buying more x


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - OMG! Congrats!!!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!! Feb 22nd is a lovely due date. :)

Sara - Sorry to hear you're feeling down and like it's not meant to be. You have certainly been trying for a long time now, but I feel confident that you will be able to conceive someday soon! That is a good idea to go see your new RE and I hope she can help you more than your current one has. :hugs:

Ladybird - Yes, as someone else said, count the first day of full bleeding as cd1. 

Blue - I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better and are even able to go home! That must be such a huge relief! Yay!

Carlandjane - Sorry AF got you...and so late, too! :( 

Linny - That's good you're prepared for baby to be a bit late since they changed your dates. That does seem odd if you knew exactly when you Oved that baby would be measuring ahead. I feel like some babies just have their growth spurts earlier on and then even out by the end. Who knows! 

I'm so glad you enjoyed your holiday! Your lively posts were definitely missed while you were gone! hehe. That night in the tipi sounds a bit rough. I could NOT have handled being there if there were cockroaches! Ew!!! I'm glad the yurt was so much better and more relaxing. That sounds soo cozy and quaint and nice!

That is SO freaky about finding that tick on you. I am SO paranoid about ticks/lyme disease. I'm glad you found the tick before too long and removed it. The thing is I actually don't know how to properly remove a tick or even what they look like! I just try to get my DH to check me as I'm sure I would panic if I found one on myself. I'm sure you'll be quite fine but it's good you're going to the dr just to make sure there's nothing you should be doing. 

It does always feel so good to get back to civilization, as nice as vacations out in the woods are nice. :) Good luck as you finish up these last few weeks of pregnancy! How are you sleeping?

Aleeah - Lovely to hear from you! My friend 'L' who was due 2 days after you is also still pregnant and has the same issue as you with not wanting to be induced at all. I know she is going to refuse one this week but not sure what she'll do if she hits 42 weeks. I think it's wise that you have one booked for Friday, right before you hit 42 weeks, since 42 weeks is when the risk of stillbirth increases significantly (although the risk is still of course very small). I was reading up on it recently and it doesn't sound like you're really any higher risk just going a week or so overdue...it's at 42 weeks that it becomes a problem so you're just as well to wait it out patiently (or not so patiently!) like you are now. 

I do think there's probably very little you can do if your baby/body just isn't ready for labour yet. It does sound like your body is progressing nicely, especially with you being 3 cm already! If you're lucky maybe you'll have a shorter early labour that way...which might be nice? Try not to beat yourself up about not going into labour yet. For one, there is still a very good chance you will go into labour on your own before your induction (which I very much hope you do for your sake)! For another, your body has not 'failed' you if you do have to be induced. I'm sure with a few more days it would probably give in eventually, but it's always better to be safer and it's good you're doing what's best for you, your dh and your baby! What an exciting thought it is that, no matter what, you WILL be in labour by Friday and have your baby by this weekend sometime!! It will be SOO wonderful to have your rainbow baby in your arms! :happydance: So chin up, and good luck as you wait out this last week! Let's hope you go into labour tomorrow! :D


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Carl - I hope AF isn't too hard on you.
> 
> Linny - Glad to hear you had a good time. I'm so sorry you had a scare with the tick. Hate those things! I'm thinking you might be right about that dip. :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Bright!
> 
> AFM - I'm 15 dpo today with high temps still. I got a positive on a Walmart cheapie yesterday afternoon with urine that was almost clear. The 2nd Walmart cheapie is FMU this morning (after 2 trips to the bathroom in the night). And just look at that lovely FRER! I think that test line might be a bit darker than the control. Praise God! :wohoo: :dance: :wohoo:

Yayyyyyy! I'm sooo excited for you Crys! That's wonderful news! Such a dark line too! This is a sticky one for sure. Congratulations! :wohoo: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, LL and Tea!


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Cyrs!!!! So happy for you :dance:

Emma, what a relief to hear you are feeling better and can go home. 

I am planning on starting DHEA and CoQ10 (ubiquinol) next. Just need to pick it up at the store. I decided last minute to fly to my moms house yesterday. I was so down and hubby is away. I'm feeling a little better now that PMS has settled down but still very sad and unsure.


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm glad you went to visit your mom, Sara. Sounds like you could use a little TLC! :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Cryss, honey!!! YES!!!! So very pleased for you!!

Sara and Kim, you ladies are in my constant thoughts! Sara, perhaps this is the dark before the dawn, love. I'm praying for you!

Lit, I'm so sorry you were feeling down. My husband said something beautiful to me this weekend, and maybe it will bring you comfort. He said he believes that the same soul keeps returning each pregnancy until they get the chance to be born. He truly believes in his heart that gummy is the second attempt for our earlier lost baby to meet us. 

He said even if we never get the chance to meet, we will run into that soul at some point in our lives and feel a connection so strong that we can't understand it. My husband is not a very emotional person, so I found it even more special that he felt this way. The idea brought me some peace. I hope this helps - you're in my thoughts, hon.

Aleeah! You've made such a cozy home for that little one that they refuse to leave. I hope nature does what it's supposed to so and you can avoid induction, but either way, you're going to have your baby sooooooo soon! Congrats again!

Blue, I just saw that you're going home! YAYYAYAYAYAYAYAY! So happy that you're feeling better!

AFM, got a call from my doctor yesterday. Evidently I have a very nasty uti, which is shocking since I've had absolutely zero symptoms! I started taking antibiotics last night, which I'm totally opposed to but am also afraid to put gummy bear in harm's way by refusing them as well. The antibiotic made me so sick -- it was like morning sickness x1000 last night. Fortunately, I feel okay after taking it this am so maybe it was a fluke?


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone?

Crys - this is great news!!! Congrats:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - Ahhh! They do say UTI's can cause a lot of bleeding. It's an odd thing about UTI's in pregnancy because my MW said that they can present themselves in very non-typical ways when you're preggo...So you wouldn't neccesarily have stinging when using the loo or any of the usual symptoms. I found it hard to believe but again, just another strange aspect of the body at this time. X


----------



## crysshae

Thank you all! 

Sara - I'm glad you went to see your mom. I hope once AF is over, you will feel more optimistic. I have been using Ovaboost which has coQ10, inositol and other good stuff all in one. Less than $30 for a 30-day supply on Amazon. 

Alt - I had a UTI with my first too...the only time I ever had one. From what I understand, I didn't have the usual symptoms. As far as I can remember, I just had some pain near my pubic area here and there.


----------



## slg76

Diana, what a beautiful thought from your husband. Interesting timing as I just had a conversation last night about knowing people in a previous life. 

Crys, do you know if the CoQ10 in Ovaboost is ubiquinol or ubiquinone? There are two forms and I want to make sure I get ubiquinol as it absorbs better. 

Hang in there Aleeah, that baby has to come out sometime soon. 

I'm having a nice visit with my mom. My dd loves it here. I'm really missing hubby. He's been working a lot and traveling and I just need to be with him. I'm hoping he will come here tomorrow or Thursday. That way mom can babysit while we have some alone time. 
Strangely, I've been lightly bleeding for two days (my period is always light) but yesterday my nipples started to hurt/burn. Any thoughts on that?

Have a lovely day. I'm off to play at the children's museum.


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies! When I've had uti's before, my god, I was in horrendous pain!! Our bodies truly are a mystery to us right now!

Sara, I'm so happy you're enjoying your visit. There is nothing like a mom to help pick up your spirits. I hope you and hubby get to enjoy some time together too. You're such a strong woman. As for your symptoms -- please god, let it be implantation bleeding!!! <3 (hoping until proved otherwise!)


----------



## crysshae

Sara - I don't know which they use. Sorry I can't help there. Hope you get that alone time with your DH very soon.

Alt - I forgot to mention I have heard that from other people before, and I like to think that is the way it happens as well. It's lovely that your DH told you that's how he feels.


----------



## bluestars

Oh my goodness CRYS!!!! HUUUUUGE congratulations honey! Thats very clear positive !! Eeeeeek :dance: we have a new preggo mum! Hope this is the start of another wee boom on this forum!!

Linny- your little holiday sounds great (minus the bugs and tick...I avoid long grass because I fear them!) Hopefully baby will engage soon. Do you think you are a head or behind where sonogram says ? 

Aleeah- can't believe baby is holding on! Im hoping you go before friday! Come on little one! !! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Emma! How is it being back home?


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Thanks. It is always nice when our hubbies surprise us by saying something encouraging/emotional or profound. 

Sorry to hear about your UTI! I don't like antibiotics either but they're a necessary evil sometimes! I hope it clears up right away. I find the antibiotics for UTIs sometimes make me nauseous as well, but your body gets used to them after a while so maybe that was just your original reaction and now your body is adjusting. 

I have also heard that UTIs present themselves strangely during pregnancy. A friend of mine just felt nauseous and started throwing up again later in her pregnancy, and then it was discovered she had a UTI. She had no other symptoms and was very surprised! It actually makes me paranoid that I could have one without knowing it because I've only had urine tests twice this pregnancy. Both were clear though, so hopefully nothing has happened since then.

Have you still been bleeding at all?

Linny - I have heard that about UTIs during pregnancy as well. So strange! Is your nursery/DSS's room all ready yet?

Crys - Have you talked to your dr at all yet?

Sara - I feel for you with missing your hubby! It would be so tough to have your hubby traveling so much. I hope he is able to come visit you this week and that you're able to have a nice date night while your mom watches your DD! 

AFM - Had a dr's appointment today. Everything's still going well and my fundal height was measuring a week ahead this time. I will be seeing her every 2 weeks now, and then every week starting at 36 weeks! It's exciting to be rounding the corner to the end! :happydance: Also, baby appears to be head down and back-to-front still. :) Is it strange that I'm oddly excited for labour?

Aleeah - Thinking of you!! :)


----------



## crysshae

No, I haven't called yet. No time to myself so the other kids won't overhear now that it's summer. Gonna have to walk away from my desk at some point I guess. 

I don't think it's odd that you're excited for labor. It is an exciting time to look forward to.


----------



## Sabster

crysshae said:


> Sabster - Did you adjust your dose of Vitex after you got your BFP?
> 
> Linny - You said you continued B6 at 50 mg per day; right?

congrats on the BFP! 

I continued with the same dosage for a two weeks about and then i started taking hald the dose for another 2-3 weeks? and then i just took 1 a day and then just stopped... at around 9-10 weeks? i would recommend to stop progressively.


----------



## Sabster

Alt: I had too much bateria in my pee ( pre UTI ) and I took antibiotics for 10 days. I would usually flat out refuse to take it, but UTI's can cause some serious issues in pregnant women, so better safe than sorry. I am also taking cranberry capsules and probiotics everyday to keep my intestinal flora balanced.

Aleeah: EEEK! baby wil lcome when its time! dont let yourself be pushed around by the doctors and do that you think is right for you. keep us posted!

Sara: It took us almost 2 years and 2 mc to finally have this pregnancy. i swear I was at my wits end and I was ready to close the door on ttc before I found out I was expecting, so I can totally relate to your feelings. Sometimes you need to take a step back and re focus your energy :) hugz :)

AFM: Went to my prenatal appointment today. I have gained 4 pounds since the beginning of the pregnancy, so Im pretty happy! woohooo! baby was good, he tends to be on my left side, belly measuring good too.

I went for the second materna combi test today ( for downs syndrome) and almost fainted again.... we will have the results on friday. If all is well, we will announce the pregnancy to the rest of the family LOL. I cant believe this is still a secret. hahahahah
If we have to do a amniocentisis, then that would be sometime next week, but Im trying not to think about it because its fucking scary. 

other than that, work is good, i have a job interview tomorrow, friends are ok, family good, squirrels are still eating my plants and my cats are spoiled rotten 

HUGZS TO ALLLLL


----------



## crysshae

Thanks for the info. Glad your little one is right on track.


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - Hope you and your hubby manage to get some alone time! Got my fingers crossed for a non-AF event occurring. X

Blue- Hey love, are you still feeling well? :) I have been pretty blase about them as they have never ever bothered me before...won't be doing that again! I think i'm behind where the sono says - by a week. All the sono's including the really early 7/9 week ones consistently put me ahead by 5-7 days but it makes no sense from either the beta results or the timings. I think she's just a long baby :haha:

Lit - I think it's totally normal to be excited about labour! I am too - it's good to think we'll actively be doing something which will get us our babies! DSS & baby's room is pretty much sorted. No cot in there yet as DF insisting on building the mid-rise bed for DSS himself - have to do that before we have the space to accomodate the cot. So, probably do that in a few months.

RE: ticks - I forgot to answer this but it's worth mentioning it because I had no idea and had no internet connection to check but basically - They need to feed for 24h+ in order to put any bacteria into you - so if they're small and flat chances are they haven't passed anything on. If you don't have a tick removal tool the next best thing is a fine pair of tweezers. You grasp the tick as close to where it's biting you as possible (not around the body). Slowly but firmly pull it up away from the skin and keep this consistent pressure going until it comes out. Don't use oil/vaseline/anything hot to try and make it back out on its own - they don't ever do that and i've no idea why that myth even exists - unfortunately DF had heard it and managed to burn my belly with a joss stick as a result....and the tick did nothing but sit there. I can sort of laugh about this now :/ X

Cryss - Is your doc the kind of one who'd book you in for an early scan? Do you think you'd go for one? x

Sabs - Glad all is well - roll on Friday! By the weekend you'll be able to finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy! X

Afm - I'm seeing a consultant now because i've had protein in my wee twice and been getting daily headaches. The odd thing is my BP is still low....I thought that was the defining factor in Pre-E and didn't see what the fuss was about but apparently it can in some cases be the last thing to go up....They said they were just being overly cautious but it was better to be like that than not. So, fair enough. X


----------



## bluestars

Woops seems I missed a page before replying yesterday... sorry if you thought I was being rude!! Im so rubbish at keeping up these days!! 

Sara- hope your having a lovely time at your mums ! Hope these suppliments are what work for you. It will happen for you! I know it will! Hope hubbie gets back soon. I hate being away from my man too long. 

Alt- Sorry to hear about uti! They are horrible. My last pregnancy I had two in a short time and it wasnt very nice at all. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon.

aleeah- hope things are moving along for you! Thinking of you loads honey! 

Lit- so glad the appointment went well! Cant believe how close to the end you actually are ! Exciting! And its not starnge to be excited about labour. Its the end of one journey but the start of another even better one! I know im looking forward to it too! 

Sab- do you thi k you will have the amnio done ? Good luck for job interview 

Linny - still keeping as well as I can. My mood is still good which im glad at. Baby its doing massive kicks and tumbles and I love it. I do have such a sore hip though I get stuvk if I sit certain ways or if I lie down! Its also beginning to hurt when I walk. Feels like my hips going to pop out of place. Such a horrible feeling ! Do tou think your doc might start you early ? Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I have been using the softcup and preseed but I have a question. I don't feel like all of the sperm gets in the cup when I place it in after BDing. I take it out in the morning I do see some substance in the cup but there was also some on the outside of it in my vagina. If this happens to everyone than I am fine and wont worry but if not than I may be inserting it wrong and need some suggestions. Please help if you can!!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - oo, hip pain - is that a sign of SPD? Can you refer to a physio for it? I've started to get it after being asleep but other than that i've been quite fortunate with the ol hips. Hope you get some relief! Well....if I don't go by 41 weeks I reckon they'll start assuming i'm going over but i'll assume i'm not...so will have to have that conversation at the time! x


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope they get it all sorted and you don't have pre-e.

Emma - it does sound like SPD might be starting. Your hips are probably beginning to loosen. I hope it's not too rough on you. 

Bright - I've never used cups for TTC so I'm no help there. Good luck!

AFM - I know I had good test lines but I bought 8 tests so I have to use them. :haha: FRER test line this morning is darker than the control! :happydance: I'm thanking God nonstop!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bluestars

Bright- I used soft cups there will be some left over because some might die or just not be strong enough and on the outside might be some but its mostly to hold as much in and up there for as long as posible. Plus they wont use all the preseed too. 

Linny -not sure what it is. Probably is that. I havent been to see anyone about it. There isnt any physio here so dont think they would do much about it. Generally when im walking its fine but when I sit or lie down its pretty goddam sore!! I dont think my dates matched up either they measured me a week ahead at what I thought was the 9 +4 weeks they said I was 10 +3. But I suppose we shall wait and see hopefully your little princess wont keep you waiting. 

Anyone else had SPD ? Any tips ? 

Crys your hormones are deffo on the right track! Haha will you see about an earpy scan ? When will you tell hubb8e and kids ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Do you reckon it could be twins crys ? Do they run in your family ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I've never asked for an early scan so not sure if my doc would. She usually scans at 8 weeks. But from last year I found out she has you come in earlier for blood work now.

Twins do run in my family, lol. These tests remind me of my successful singleton pregnancies...although I never continued testing back then. Oh the bliss of pregnancy before MC. I remember my twin pregnancy having a really fast dark line the day or day after AF was due but I can't remember if it was darker than the control on that day. It would definitely be a double blessing if it were!

I had SPD. The pelvic bones on the inside of my thighs always hurt when pregnant and walking. Sitting or lying still relieved it until I had to move after being still for a while. My hips give me trouble with locking and such to this day if I've been standing a lot.


----------



## bluestars

Oh twins would be a double blessing ! OH told me he wants a lot of kids! I told him he'd be lucky to get anymore after this one with being so ill haha!

Hope its not SPD! What a cracking line though crys ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I hope not all your pregnancies treat you that way. I was terribly ill with my first but not so much with the rest.

Go for my blood work on Monday. The receptionist said they now bring you back in around 9 weeks to see the doc and have your scan. I think I'll ask to go back sooner.


----------



## Literati_Love

Hey all - I'm on my phone so I might forget someone and I'll be brief. 

Sab - I hope your results come back clear. Try not to worry too much! Crazy that no one knows yet! 

Blue - sorry about your hip pain. Like Linny, my hips are just getting really sore when I try to sleep! It's getting to the point where I simply CANNOT find a comfortable position and am awake half the night! So it definitely wouldn't be fun to have that so early on! Blech. 

Linny - that is interesting about the protein in your urine, headaches, etc. I am glad they are erring on the side of caution and investigating thoroughly. I have heard of pre-eclampsia without high blood pressure so definitely good to be cautious. I hope everything is fine, though! :hugs: 

Thanks for the info re:tick removal! Everything I ever find seems to run out to be a myth so good you've researched! 

Cool about your DF building the bed for your DSS. 

Bright - I've never used softcups but it sounds like it would be normal for it not all to be in the cup the next day.

Crys - great lines! That's nice your dr does an u/s at 8 weeks. That's a good time I think.


----------



## Linnypops

Chryss - wow excellent line for so early on! It took several days for mine to do that...hehe, twins. That'd be amazing :) . Hope you can get in earlier for your scan....it really takes the stress off to know you'll have definite answers sooner rather than later 

Blue - oh that's a pain there's no physio support there. This island of yours is not kind to the preggles lady. I know nothing about spd.....I have a funny feeling Aleeah may have suffered from it? Or some kind of pelvic problem I think.....speaking of which Aleeah will either have had her baby or be being induced tomorrow...is that right? How exciting! 

Lit- yep, I think pre-e is unlikely but I'm happy to have a new doctor to tell all my aches to. :haha: . 

Afm - my headaches are every other day now...and I tnk this may be because I've started drinking instant coffee again...I heard this can help with pregnancy headaches and also with being an irritable woman with little sleep. Haha.


----------



## bluestars

Roll on 9 weeks for you then crys. I suppose it's only like 5 weeks away!! With the boys my tests when like yours did lol very clear very fast!! 

Linny I hope it's not Pre e and it is the coffee ! 

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

My first FRER was 15 dpo though and this last one 17 dpo. Y'all's were not that dark by those days??


----------



## Linnypops

I chucked my tests out but I recall they didn't get darker than the control than quite a ways in....I was so mental during that period, I sometimes tested twice a day ...:wacko: One odd thing I noticed later on was that the test line looked lighter again....apparently it's known as the hook effect? It ut the willies up me so i stopped testing after that!


----------



## crysshae

Oh wow! I've heard if you keep testing way into it they get lighter or turn negative.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Haha! That's always nice. :winkwink: I am back on coffee again too. I simply CANNOT wake up without it after being awake half the night due to being so darn uncomfortable. I hope your headaches go away. Are you doing anything fun with your time off?

Crys - I didn't test every day after so not sure when my test line got darker than the control!

Blue - How are you enjoying being home? 

Aleeah - One more day until you're induced! If you haven't gone into labour already, good luck going into it today! :happydance: No matter what, all that matters is having your baby in your arms in the end! :) Lots of people have inductions without needing further medical interventions so don't worry too much about that! I can't wait to find out your baby's gender and name! :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Playing catch up again :)

Congrats Crys!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so excited for you!! Those lines look great!!!!

Aleeah, I can't wait for your baby news! Hopefully you've gone into labour, but if not, then I hope your induction goes very smoothly :) Although mine did end in c-section, I think if they had not had to break my water I would have done better (I was progressing very well with no need for pitocin).

Linny, your vacation sounds like an adventure! I would have freaked out about a tick as well - I always worry about ticks when we go camping. I I do hope you don't have pre-E - better that they're cautious and keep a close eye on you! 

Blue, I love your ultrasound pic!! What a cutie :) Glad to hear you're feeling better and are back home. 

Kim, I'm so glad to hear your good news!!! Roll on september! That's not very far away :)

Sara, sorry to hear that AF got you again :( :hugs: I hope the new supplements help, and there is a nice sticky BFP in the near future! 

Alt, I hope the side effects of the antibiotics have worn off and the UTI is on it's way out!

LL, so glad to hear things are progressing well for you :) You're getting close now!! I don't think it's strange to be excited for labour at all. Despite the fact that mine was rather stressful and scary (I was worried about Rowan) I still think of it as an amazing experience, and feel a bit nostalgic about those first few days :)

AFM, we are doing well. I had to take Rowan in for his 2 month shots today and it just about broke my heart! He was nursing when they gave him the first one (there were 3 :( )and he stopped, opened his mouth, turned bright red and started wailing. Fortunately it only lasted a couple minutes - since we've been home he's been very sleepy, not eating much, and giving me sad little cries when he wakes up. Hopefully he'll be feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Lindsay!

Awww! Poor guy. I hate it when it upsets them so. Did they tell you to start him on Tylenol immediately and every 4 hours through tomorrow? It will help him with the aches and pains of the shots and side effects.


----------



## teacup

LJ - Lovely bump pic! Looking great! I must get round to taking one myself! I hope everything is going well! Not long to go now! :happydance: xx

Kim - Great to hear you'll be ttc in September! :happydance: Only a month and a half to go! :happydance: opks are great, as the other ladies said - you can use them anytime of day. I found the evening best, about 8pm. Have you thought about taking vitamin B6 to lengthen your LP? xx

Wantabby - Glad you got a +opk! Any symptoms? You must be nearing testing day? xx

Alt - Yay!! I'm so pleased your gummy bear has grown lots! :happydance: I hope it continues to do so and there is lots to see at your next scan. Must be less than a week until you see baby again? I hope your UTI has gone now. How are you feeling? xx

Emma - Aww what a lovely scan pic! I'm so glad you're feeling better and are back home now. I also have awful hip pain - mostly when I'm in bed trying to sleep! I seem to be forever swapping sides! My sister told me that a memory foam mattress topper worked for her, so I'm keeping my eye out for a reasonably priced one! I've tried pillows, and pregnancy pillows but still no luck yet! How are things going? xx

Sara - Sorry to hear AF came. :hugs: Don't lost heart, I hope your next cycle brings you a BFP and your new doctor offers you a better ttc plan. xx

Linny - Eww at ticks and cockcroaches! Glad you had a lovely holiday otherwise, sounds like you had a great birthday! Happy belated birthday! Good to hear the tick dangers were very low, what did your doctor say? I remember seeing a tick on my leg while I was on a school camping trip, I automatically pulled it out by hand almost as soon as I saw it! Had a weird reaction and my leg swelled up and ached. I hate ticks! :growlmad: You're so close to due day now! :happydance: I hope your BP hasn't gone up and things are going well. xx

Crys - I'm so excited for you! :happydance: Those lines are lovely! Maybe it is twins? xx

Aleeah - I hope you have had baby now! Can't wait to hear all about it when you have a moment. Baby was obviously super snug in there and didn't want to leave its palace! xx

Lit - I'm excited for labour too! This whole time I just can't wait to meet baby! Glad to hear your fundal height is measuring a week ahead! :thumbup: xx

Sabster - Good luck with the test results tomorrow! I'm sure all will be fine. Can't believe you haven't told everyone about your pregnancy yet! xx

Bright - Good luck this cycle! I didn't use soft cups. But I did find putting a pillow under my bum for 20 mins afterwards helped. :thumbup: xx

Lindsay - Glad you're both doing well! Awww sorry to hear it's jab time already! It must be so hard to see the jabs. My sister said that her baby was just looking at her with his lower lip out and watery eyes as if saying 'why are you letting this happen?'. I hope Rowan is feeling better now and has forgotten his ordeal. xx

AFM - We had our 20 week scan today! It went really well. We got some great pics. Here is one:


I've been feeling baby move loads! OH feels it too through my tummy. It's so lovely. :cloud9: Baby was moving lots during the scan too, and stretched out its arm above its head and then held its face! The sonogropher briefly had a potty shot on the screen at one point and I didn't see a willy so I'm guessing girl! But maybe she just successfully avoided it! Either way it will be a suprise at birth to find out! xx

I hope everyone else is doing well and that you all have a good weekend! xx


----------



## crysshae

Your little one is adorable, Tea!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - That is so sad about Rowan's reaction to his shots...I'm glad they're over with now! Hopefully he feels all better tomorrow, as you said. I am interested to see how I will handle taking my baby for her shots...I feel like it wouldn't bother me but now knowing that they might be upset for hours afterward makes me think otherwise!

I'm glad that despite your birth experience being a bit scary you still have fond memories of it. :) That's important. 

Teacup - That's a good idea with the pillow top for the bed for the hip pain. I could definitely use some extra cushioning! I am so uncomfortable at night that I feel like running around the house SCREAMING maniacally. Not only do my hips get overly sore, but my belly aches from the pressure on it, I get restless leg syndrome, my calves constantly 'threaten' to cramp although they usually don't fully, and I get weird phantom itches and twitches that disturb me the SECOND I start to get remotely comfortable. Needless to say, I'm not sleeping much.

I remember I was uncomfy sleeping when I was about where you are in pregnancy for a few weeks, but then I got used to it and slept well for the rest of the second tri so hopefully that will be the same for you?

I'm glad you're excited for labour too! :happydance: I guess it's fairly normal! haha.

YAY for your 20-week scan! I'm so glad it went well and that your baby was moving so much and being so cute for it!!!!! I love that they have personalities even at 20 weeks! Your baby is SOO cute and I love that s/he has a very distinct profile. It's amazing how you can get an idea of what your baby looks like just from an ultrasound! Whee!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - aww poor wee guy. At least that's the end of it for a while. Yep I'm glad they're being cautious. Today's my first appt with consultant instead of midwife so will see what he has to say...it's weird seeing a man instead of a woman for preggo stuff. It irks the feminist in me that the docs are often men and the nurses women...come on sisters! X

Lit - yeah I think a bit of coffee now is fine...mandatory even? Haha. Sorry to hear your sleep is getting rubbish again....if it's not one thing at night it's another. I still seem to go through phases where I either barely sleep or sleep relentlessly. Still never sleep beyond 3 hours at a time of course....I wonder whether 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep is now years away? I'm just working on an illustrated book...so while I'm off, I'm not actually off...I can't really do 'off' :haha: oh...and lots of cleaning. Do you have any plans for when you're off? X

Tea - thanks love! What a lovely and clear scan pic! S(he) looks like a little peach....so happy it all went well....that was my favourite scan of them all. So, you're staying yellow then? X

Aleeah will have had her babe by the end of the weekend - I'm so excited to see photos.!

Afm - the Sun is seriously out in Scotland ATM - it's very odd to be genuinely warm and normally I'd be loving it but my feet....I can't really properly describe how bad they are with pitting oedema...they now have wrinkles at the ankle like an elephants and big puffy pockets at the top that wobble about. It's giving me pins and needles. I've heard it's quite normal at this stage ... Obvs I'm worried this is a sign of pre-e, fortunately I'm seeing a consultant today so I shall ask.....think the fact my hands haven't swelled is probably a sign all is fine. X


----------



## bluestars

Teacup from what I didnt see in that area im guessing a girl for us too! But sonographer said she couldnt say for sure ! Your 20 week scan looks amazing cutie little button !!! Cant wait wee have out LO here xxx

Linny - suns not out here its rubbish! Haha bet your dying though! 

So far being home.... bit of mixed feelings. Nice to see everyone. But im not sure if im glad yet or not... we shall see xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Boooo to no sun! It does make everything look so much nicer (apart from my feet) :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Haha least here you could hide your feet in the sand haha! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Yeah - definitely mention that to your consultant. It's very normal to have swelling at this point, but I'm not sure that much swelling is normal. 

Aleeah - Thinking of you.

Emma - Why are you not sure if you're glad to be home? You just got used to the mainland?


----------



## bluestars

Yeah. Got used to everything being handy and things to do in a wet day. I will get used to it here. Summer is usually great here. Plus we got a new couch before I was flown away and it still stinks. It's making me feel sicky again xxx


----------



## slg76

hi ladies. Glad to hear that everybody is doing well.....except for Linny's feet. I'm back home and spent a much-needed day with hubby yesterday. We slept in and went to the pool with DD. I'm feeling much better than I was. I think the hormone injections messed with my emotions more than I realized. I'm still having a hard time with ttc right now but it's starting to feel manageable to make some decisions now. My body is starting to give me signs of O which is odd b because I'm only 8 dpo. I suppose the injections may have messed with my cycle too. Whatever, I don't mind as long as I still O!!!!

Have a great day ladies!! All of you in Scotland enjoy your sunshine :)


----------



## crysshae

Emma - I hope you can get the couch aired out soon.

Sara - I'm glad you got to spend time with hubby and you're feeling a bit better. Fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## bluestars

Sara- hope you catch your o! I can remember being on the bcp years ago and they turned me into a crazy hormonal lady !! Haha. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Sara - Sorry your hormones are being messed with by the injections in a bad way...the last thing you need! Glad you're feeling things are a bit more manageable now anyway. Hope you manage to catch the egg!

Blue - Ugh, new couch smell! I had that with ours for a few weeks. I can imagine it's hard being away from the mainland...I used to live several miles out from the nearest town on a hill and though it was lovely it was really hard sometimes!

Chryss - Yeah I asked the consultant about the feet but she said it was just the heat - can't believe how bad it is. Anyway, as everything else is fine apart from bit of protein which hasn't risen they aren't worried and i'm back to normal MW care. :) How are you feeling? x

Baby still isn't engaged....I thought she would be by now! I'm not really hopeful for a <40w birth.


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad it's turned out to be nothing. She could drop and engage at any time. Ya never know. 

I'm doing well. Ya know - the usual. Constant panty checks and did I pee more yesterday than today...do my boobs hurt as much today as they did yesterday...what's that cramp...is that okay...constant googling. Really really well. The life of a worried mama. :haha:


----------



## crysshae

Oh...and my last FRER was darker today...control line even lighter. :thumbup:


----------



## bluestars

Linny - glad your back on normal mw check. 

Crys- aww I really dont miss the first few weeks! Hope they go quick. I really think its twins. Lol hurry up scan day!!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - That's exciting that you're working on an illustrated book. Do you at least enjoy doing that sort of thing so it doesn't feel too much like "work"? It sounds fun to me! :) Good you're getting lots of cleaning done but don't tire yourself out too much! I will be mostly out and about with my best friend every day once I'm off - and if it ever gets nice out here that will include time in the outdoor pools! I also want to work on some photo books and of course organizing/cleaning the house. I'm sure I'll keep plenty busy as well! I also have a list of books to read when I'm on mat. leave since I haven't had time to read for pleasure in years! 

Good that your consultant wasn't too concerned about the state of your feet or the protein in your urine. Will they continue doing more urine tests to make sure it doesn't increase? Sorry baby isn't engaged yet but there's definitely still time! And as you said, they changed your due date so it's unlikely baby would come early anyway. 

Sara - Glad you're feeling more stable now. Exciting about the o signs! Just go with it! :) 

Blue - Sorry about the new couch smell bothering you! I hope you can settle back to being home soon.

Crys - Yay for a darker FRER and of course the symptom obsessing is totally normal. I am excited for you!


----------



## crysshae

Lol Emma!

Get that reading in now Lit. Lol. It usually takes about a year and a half after having a baby before I can read a whole book again.


----------



## bluestars

Aww don't say that crys. I love reading! I don't have the concentration for it at all just now. Plus no good book to read lol. 

Linny - that's amazing your working on illustrating books! What a great job! I love writing and reading. Wish I had the patience to write one. P.s. I gave my best friend a foot massage when her feet where swollen and she went into labour an hour later. I pushed all the fluid up her leg and then her waters broke. Lol. 

Aleeah! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, Aleeah - can't wait to hear the news! And praying all goes well. :hugs:

Crys - Eek! I was really hoping I'd be able to read MORE when I'm at home with the baby! I'll definitely have to fit some in before she arrives just in case. 

Blue - I love writing and reading too (but also don't have the concentration to read lately). That's interesting about your friend. I'll have to get my hubby to massage my puffy feet when I want to go into labour! hehe.


----------



## Lindsay109

Well, I just typed a long post and lost it because the computer logged me out. I hate it when that happens!

Tea - beautiful ultrasound photo!! Enjoy the kicks and wiggles, such an amazing feeling eh?

Linny - glad to hear they're not concerned about your swollen feet! I hope baby engages soon and doesn't keep you waiting too much longer :)

Crys, they told me just to give him tylenol if he has a fever. He did end up with a fever last night so I gave him some and he went to sleep for most of the night (and I was awake most of the night worrying about him, and checking on him, and debating with myself whether or not I should wake him up to give him more tylenol, lol). Fortunately he seems a bit better today and the fever is gone, he's just still quite sleepy. Hopefully he's back to normal tomorrow. So glad to hear your lines are progressing well!!

Blue - I hope your couch airs out soon :) 

LL - I agree with Crys, read now!! I too, thought I would read after baby arrived and that has not happened at all - I just recently tried to start reading again but I get half way through a page and can't remember what I read because I'm so tired, lol.

Sara - glad you got to spend some time with hubby :) I hope you catch O this month!!
I'm sure I'm missing something - but Rowan's going to wake up soon so I'll leave it to next time :)

Aleeah - thinking of you and looking forward to your baby news!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Good to know! haha, maybe once Rowan is sleeping all the way through the night you'll be able to read again?

Poor little guy having a fever!!! That must have been scary. I'm glad just giving Tylenol is good enough though. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Anxiously awaiting news from Aleeah! My friend 'L' had her baby on Wednesday night (a baby boy named Zachary) and I STILL haven't seen a picture so I'm starting to go bonkers waiting for that! Any other interesting news might distract me nicely. ;)

It always bums me out when it is slow here on Saturdays since that is mostly when I just sit here all afternoon refreshing my subscription feed! :haha:

How is everyone doing? Any weekend plans?


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm anxiously awaiting baby news too :)

Not much going on here, just enjoying some beautiful weather - went for a walk to the park and Rowan had a good time lying on a blanket staring at the trees :). Hubby's aunt and uncle are coming over tomorrow to meet Rowan, other than that, no plans here. How about you, any weekend plans?


----------



## slg76

Nothing big here. Just trying to keep busy for two more days until hubby comes home. Sundays are hard because everybody else's husbands are home so no play dates.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!!

I'm running in to say hi! Been thinking of Aleeah all weekend and can't wait to hear the news!!

Tea, your baby is adorable!! Linny and Lit, you ladies are getting so close! I'm so excited for you!

Crys, how are you feeling? When is your first appointment?

Blue, have you adjusted to home? So glad your finally well enough to head back!

Sara, I've been thinking of you as well - how are you feeling? I hope the next few days fly by and hubby is back before you know it!

Kim, how are you feeling hon? Won't be long before you get to start trying!

Bright, Mrs W and everyone else - how are you! Bright, your holiday pics were so nice - you and your hub are a lovely couple!

Lindsay, is Rowan back to normal from his shots? Poor little guy - it sounds like such an ordeal!

AFM, still spotting and waiting for my next us on Wednesday. I've spotted every day with the exception of a few days last week. Still exhausted and my breasts are tender - today DH fried an egg and I went running out the back door and threw up on the lawn - yuck! I'm hoping for the best but whatever happens, I'm thankful my pregnancy has gone this long!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - That's great you're enjoying some good weather! It has just rained non-stop here for the past month. I'm glad Rowan enjoyed a little visit to the park! I hope you enjoyed your relatives' visit! 

I had a busy weekend. We were out at DH's family's farm for a family reunion last night and came back to the city this afternoon and were able to meet baby Zachary before our usual sunday night dinner at my parents'! 

Sara - That would definitely be tough not having any friends to hang out with on weekends because they're all busy with their own husbands. sI hope you managed to stay busy enough to make the time fly by! 

Alt - I'm sure you must be nervous about Wednesday's u/s. I hope it goes quickly for you and that you're able to get the happy news you've been waiting for. That's definitely a good sign about the tender boobs and nausea! It's good you're looking at it positively. I know I was thrilled to have even made it 8 weeks this time since I never made it to that milestone last time. It's amazing you're already 10 weeks! Wow!


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - hehe, oh google...it is the best and the worst thing for pregnancy. I still do it - you'd think i'd have learned by now :haha: The FRER darkening is great though....my DF never understood why I kept doing it but a good darkening FRER is a pretty good guarantee to my mind! So happy for you X

LL - I do enjoy it yes, it's actually my own book so I doubly enjoy it. I've done a few book covers and one recently was really happy with ... a bit of self-publicity now, this is the book: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vixen-Rosie-Garland/dp/0007492790 . 

Oh it's great you've got someone to knock about with while you're off. And book reading sounds like a great idea - I always recommend a good audio book these days, if you need to get tasks done etc it's great because you can still occupy yourself listening to it. I signed up to Audible and get a book a month through it. Totally worth it.

Yes, they test the urine each appt so am sure they'll keep on top of things - and yeah i'm hoping this is genuinely the week she moves down since i'd be 38 weeks then in my mind! Can't believe you're 33 weeks too! It's obvious really but it really seems to be flying by now! How are you feeling these days? x

Blue - I've been getting DF to do foot massages each night but still no sign of anything....Maybe I need to fly you down here! It's a win-win. You can be close to urban society etc and I can go into labour. :haha: 

Lindsay - Aw poor Rowan, is he fully recovered now? x

Alt - Ugh, i'm sorry you're still spotting, it's the bloody pits. :hugs: Hopefully the scan on Weds will reassure you that all is well. And being at 10 weeks + good hormone signs I think means it will do just that X

Have been checking in over w/e to see if Aleeah posted.... My clucky desire to see baby shots is reaching fever pitch! Hope all went well X

Sara - Hope you get to see your hubby very soon x

Afm - my weekend was good-ish. We got loads done. Set up the bednest crib, cleaned house from top to bottom and went for a picnic. Oh, and also tried out electric breast pump and screamed because some colostrum came out! I never really epxected it tbh. Anyway, I stopped playing with it immediately :haha:

Was also racked with agony for most of Fri, Sat and Sun - could barely stand up or walk without being in a lot of pain around bottom of the bump. I phoned MW's and they suggested pelvic girdle pain. Anyway....last night I experienced what can only be described as a never-ending fart and today i'm fine again. :haha: I'll never underestimate trapped wind again. X


----------



## bluestars

Haha linny your post was amazing ! Never ending fart! Wjnd is one of the most uncomfortable things ever ! Glad your relieved now! Haha! Yes fly me over !! Lol. Your book cover is amazing your a very talented lady ! 

Alt- im so sorry your still bleeding. When is your u/s? 

Afm- I am still trying to settle in. Haha taking me a while
I find it easier when the sun is out. But im finding it hard to keep busy. In just need to fall into the way of life again lol xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!!

Emma I'm sure you'll readjust to island life soon :) soo glad to hear that you're feeling better, it won't be long now!! I can't believe you're over half way!!

Cryss congrats on your bfp!!! so happy.

Aleeha can't wait for an update, have been thinking of you, dying to know if you've had a little boy or a little girl!

LInny I was rolling on the ground laughing... TMI but I've always had a lot of wind.. and when pregnant.. look out!! and you're right the pain is unbelievable for just a bit of wind !! hahaha

Lit you're getting sooo close!!

alt thinking of you... your symptoms sound amazing, come on wednesday!! it's hard to believe that you're almost out of the first trimester!! although I'm sure for you it's felt like forever!!

Sara lets get that bfp going! Hope your weekend was good :) where are you right now in your cycle? I'm wondering if we are going to cycle buddies this month!!

Becky you too!! where are you in your cycle? when are you expecting AF?

Bright you too!! hahaha where are you in your cycle...

any other TTC'ers I missed? sorry!!

AFM well I am soo excited to feel like I actually belong again :) although the doc said wait until about september, he said it would be no biggie any time... so we figure that I'm old enough and there's no time to waste! we're not going to formally TTC but we're going to NTNP... I am cd 3 just had my first AF off of bcp, and it came on time at 23 days!! so that's perfect. I typically ov around CD 7/8. I ordered some opks... but they still aren't here... looks like I may miss this cycle for that.. but that's okay. We had my DS 2nd bday party yesterday, it was sooo much fun, he was awesome, every present he opened was aaahh open now .. I would say "later" he'd say "okay, later" then he would walk up to who ever gave it and say thank you and give them a hug.. really nice since it's nice that everyone felt like their gifts were appreciated. With my 7 yr old I prep him to pretend he loves everything hahaha but 2 is too young for that! Anyways I'm hoping for a girl this time... any theories on how I do that LOL although to be quite honest with what I've been through, this next baby will be a miracle baby regardless and I will be very very happy with another boy :) We've said that we'll try once more... if I lose another one then that's it... no pressure hahaha but as my doc has said "he doesn't expect lighting to hit me twice"...

Anways enough babbling for me :) LOL


----------



## crysshae

Thanks Kim. I'm glad to hear you sounding so positive. Fingers crossed for you!

Linny - :rofl: Oh my gosh! I hate that feeling. 

Emma - Hope you get used to your normal life again soon. 

Alt - Great symptoms. Hope your ultrasound is very reassuring Wednesday.

Sara - Hope you get to spend some quality time with DH.

Lindsay - Glad Rowan is feeling better.

Hope everyone is doing well. 

AFM - Getting bloodwork today.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone? 

Alt - Thank you very much!!!

KLS - I am 2DPO I think.


----------



## Literati_Love

Darn, still no news from Aleeah! I think we're all going to go batty from this!

Linny - What a lovely book cover! Good for you! And that's amazing that you're working on your own book as well. What sort of book is it? How nice that you are talented in both writing and art!

Ah, yes, my mom just LOVES her Audible subscription and listens to audio books all the time. I find I am not an auditory learner at ALL and I cannot listen to something without daydreaming about something else the entire time so it's very difficult to ever get through an audio book for me (or at least to get anything out of it). It's a shame because it would be so nice for getting tasks done around the house, like you said, and for road trips as well! 

That's good they're checking lots. I asked my dr and apparently she only checks my urine once in the last month! Obviously, I assume she'd check more if anything of concern showed up, though! I can't believe YOU are over 38 weeks already! This is soo exciting with all these rainbow babies about to arrive! In a way I feel so far along at 33 weeks, but I also can't believe there are 7+ weeks to go! I am getting very eager to meet my little girl. I have been feeling pretty good - same old really with being uncomfortable, having a back ache and trouble sleeping. I've also been kind of irritable lately! :wacko: However, I'm quite enjoying the 3rd trimester and love that it means my baby is coming so very soon! I actually had a tiny bit of random spotting yesterday so hopefully that isn't a bad sign. 

Which breast pump did you get? So funny that it startled you so much when colostrum came out. Very sorry about your PGP! That sounds so unpleasant! And awful about the trapped wind! ;) ahah

Blue - Everything's always easier when the sun is out! Our weather has been super depressing here and it puts me in a bad mood. I hope you can find a way to keep busy.

Kim - How exciting that you are NTNP now! Good luck!!! I'm very excited for you! The only thing I've heard gender wise is that girl sperm is slower but lasts longer inside so if you want to "try for a girl" you should BD 3 or 4 days before ovulation (maybe 2?) and then not at all after that since boy sperm are faster and stronger. I don't think it really guarantees much but if you're really eager for a girl it's worth a try. ;) 

Crys - Hope your blood work goes well. 

AFM - I am getting so ready to be done work! Since the 3rd trimester hit I find my internal clock is all over the place and I am becoming an extreme night owl (that was always my tendency, but all pregnancy I was tired enough I always went to bed super early). I keep going to bed later and later because I get SOO hyper and overstimulated at night but then I keep having to get up early for work and it's brutal. :wacko: I feel terrible all day but then just perk up at night again. I can't seem to fix the cycle so I can't wait to be done work and just sleep whatever crazy hours of the day I want.


----------



## crysshae

My blood work is done and scan set for July 15th. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Yay! That's not too long to wait. Hang in there! :)


----------



## slg76

Just a quick hello. I've been struggling a bit lately. Feeling very down, in fact feeling depressed. Can't tell if it's leftover injection hormones, plain old pain in my butt hormones, or that Jeff has been working a lot and I'm just lonely/overwhelmed. Emily has stopped sleeping well unless I'm right next to her which means she needs me all day and now all night too. Geez lady, give a mom a break! In any case I'm working on digging out of it. I got a massage this morning which was SO needed. It helped ease my headache some and it was 2 hours of kid-free time. 

Body seems to be gearing up to O. I'm CD9 now and probably have a couple days before O. Early this cycle! 

I'm trying to plan a beach getaway for this week. Hoping it comes together and we can take a mini vacation.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - So sorry you're feeling down and depressed. It is very understandable under the circumstances! TTC is hard and all-consuming, especially after a loss and when so much time has passed already. I'm sure it doesn't help with your DH being away and Emily being extra clingy! I am so glad you got to pamper yourself by getting a massage today! You deserve that! A little beach getaway sounds just right! Would your DH be able to come, or would it just be you and Emily? 

That's exciting that your body is gearing up to O, even if it is a little early. Good luck!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone! 
Just a quick check in to say hello and hope everyone is doing ok.

Aleeeeeah - I hope everything went great, I cant hold on much longer for news! 

Cryss - great you had your bloodwork done and have scan booked already. I hope it comes around quickly for you, not too long to wait!

Slg - sorry youre feeling low love. Its such a hard thing to go through, and get to even the strongest people. Great that you had some pampering and are taking a little holiday, I really found my little weekend break helped no end, in fact I got pregnant that cycle! Im sure the hormones from the injection arent helping your state of mind either, and dh being away.poor you...hugs x x

Kim- woohoooo for NTNP!! Hope to see more of you with updates..will you temp or anything just so we can stalk??

Lit/linny - anyone feeling immense pelvic pressure/pain when getting upright?? Ooh it hurts! I sometimes have to hold on to something while it wears off! How are you ladies? Ive finished my day job now, just a few shifts left at my evening job to go, and im ready for a break. Although since ive been at home in the daytime I find myself constantly snacking, im never full! 

Afm - seeing my consultant on Thursday and she has promised to schedule the c section date at that appointment, as long as my iron levels are raised from where they were. Im excited but terrified!think I'd prefer not to know!

Hope everyone is good, sorry I know ive missed people,was just meant to be a quick catch up and ds is now awake and pestering me for toast lol x x x


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Yeah, life is easier with the sun - though I must say the bit of rain this morning is a relief after how muggy and oppressive it was yesterday....I know...it's crazy to say things like that in Scotland! :)

Kay - Hurray! Doctors are understandably cautious but sounds like you're ready whenever! That's brilliant news. I'm sure there's some theories about timing of OV and DTD to do with girls and boys...Something like boy sprem are faster but die young and girl sperm are slower but hang about for ages...um, or vice versa :haha: I don't think it's a science though ;) In any case, you're right...a baby's a miracle whatever their gender. X

Lit - Spotting seems to be fairly common in third tri. Was it accompanied by mucousy stuff? As in, could it be a bit of your plug do you think? It's a funny old thing being preggo. Once upon a time the site of bloody discharge sent me to my bed in tears - now I check the paper excitedly to see whether I might have had a bloody show. No such luck haha. 

I've got 2 mini-electric medela breast pumps (both given to me, i've just replaced the parts which the milk passed through with new bits). They are frighteningly effective lol

RE: 7 weeks left...well, maybe or maybe not! 50% give birth between 37 and 40 weeks I found out - it's a lot isn't it?! I'm clinging to that statistic...however i've had no signs so I should probably just give up and enjoy my time off. :) x

Chryss - Oh great! Not too long to wait then - when will you get your blood results? Are they doing a second set in a couple of days? x

Sara - Really sorry you're feeling hacked off with it all atm. A holiday sounds like just the ticket. Other helpful things are trying 10 minutes of meditation in the mornings to de-stress (might be difficult with your LO though so might be easier at night). And I always found a quick run would help me shake off some bad feelings. Anyway, I hope you're feeling better soon X

LJ - Glad to hear you're finishing up work! The daytime snacking is my worst enemy atm, haha. Ooft yes to the pain upon standing! Some days it's fine and I get up no problems and other days it's incredibly sore to stand or move from lying to sitting. Assuming it's a position thing?


----------



## slg76

thanks for all the support ladies <3 I know things will get better and I just need to hang on till things improve. 

Kim, it's soooo good to have you back!! :friends: If you are wanting to sway your chances on gender check out the Shettles Method book. It's the one that talks about the male sperm being faster but shorter lived. So, if you want a girl you would have sex a few days before O and then not again. That way the male sperm die off and by the time your egg is released most of the sperm that are hanging around are female. I might still have my copy if you want me to mail it to you.


----------



## crysshae

Sara - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down. I hope your getaway does the trick. Things will get better!

Lj - Sounds like your little one might be moving down - or spd. Hope it's not too hard on you. 

LL - Hope your cycle rights itself. 

Linny - This was just my routine blood work for the beginning of pregnancy. My doctor used to do these at your scan - first appt at 8 weeks. Since I had my last, she has changed to having you come in and see the nurse to have your blood work and get all the pregnancy info early so she has the results when you go in to see her at 8 weeks. I could probably call and get the results if I want to. No plan for a 2nd set at this point.


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - Eee, hope to hear from you soon!

LJ - I've been having some pelvic pressure when I stand up as well, although I am like Linny in that it isn't all the time for me. It definitely is uncomfortable and makes it difficult to walk or stand for even a few seconds at times! 

How wonderful that you're off of one job already and just have a few shifts left to go! That will be lovely when you're finally finished. When's your last day? I'm SO ready for a break as well. I hope you can enjoy yours as much as possible! That's interesting that staying home makes you snack constantly. I find being forced to follow regular working hours makes me starving all the time and I have to eat constantly to get through all the day. If I stay home, I eat WAYY less in a day and feel a lot healthier. When I get to sleep more it really makes a difference. 

That's exciting about your c-section being scheduled on Thursday! I understand your nervousness but I hope the excitement overrules that! Can't wait to hear when it will be .:) 

Linny - it was not accompanied by anything mucousy, but my discharge was a bit yellowier than usual so I did wonder if it could be the beginnings of my mucous plug. Regardless, I haven't had any spotting since so I'm not too concerned. How funny that now you're constantly checking for a bloody show when earlier that was our most dreaded thing to discover! 

Cool! I am planning on buying a medela swing pump upon a couple people's recommendation. I'm glad you found yours effective. ;)

That definitely is a significant number who have their babies between 37-40 weeks! However, it's probably better to assume later rather than earlier so I'm not going crazy by my due date! hehe. I hope you can relax and just enjoy your time off as you wait. 

AFM - Well, I won't be posting pics of our nursery any time soon. Last night we had the very unhappy discovery of finding mould in our nursery. :( DH talked to a mould specialist (his cousin's boyfriend happens to be in the business) and he said we needed to seal the entire room off for our safety. He is coming into town on Sunday to help my DH clean it all up with the proper tools/chemicals...but he said after that we're going to need new carpets and drywall (and *gulp* paint) in that room after they're done! Eek. Then we'll have to wash absolutely everything that was in there. I feel so awful that every single baby item we own is contaminated. :( 

So, instead of having a basically-finished nursery done in lots of time before baby is born, we will now have a completely gutted room and have to undergo renovations in my final month of pregnancy! I feel like screaming! Thankfully my landlord sounded cooperative and understood the importance of getting it all done before the baby arrives. Then again, it's always impossible to get in touch with her and she lives out of town so I'm worried she is going to put too much of a delay on the reno portion. I am anxious to get this all done ASAP! I'll have to spend a few nights at my parents' when they do the renos and also when they're cleaning up the mould, but at least they live in the city. *sigh*


----------



## alternatedi

Lit, honey that's awful! I'm so sorry about the mold, but thank goodness you found out with a little time before baby gets here! That totally stinks though! I'm glad the spotting let up - hopefully little one hangs tight while the nursery gets squared away!

Sara, my love, I'm saying a prayer for you! It's probably just a whole combination of everything at once - a vacation sounds like the perfect thing to reset. And ice cream. And chocolate. I hope you're feeling a bit better soon!

Crystal, how exciting to have your blood work done! Yippy! And your first us will be here before you know it!

Kim, so happy that you're back in the game! Good luck! Fingers crossed that you and Sara can be bump buddies!

Sab, how are you doing? You're officially second tri aren't you?

Aleeah, cannot wait to hear all about the baby! 

LJ, how exciting! You are so close! I snack all the time, home, work, car lol. Live it while we still have a damn good excuse! :D I hope the pain let's up soon.

Blue, are you back to being an island-life-loving gal? Also, are you continuing to feel good? Sure hope so!

Tea, I think you mentioned you had begun feeling movements - when did that start? What did it feel like at first?

Apologies for anyone I missed - I have a job interview tomorrow, as well as an us afterward. The spotting kicked up this weekend and has now disappeared again -- Please keep your fingers crossed that gummy is growing nicely with a nice strong heartbeat! I'll update tomorrow after my appt.

Have a fabulous night ladies!


----------



## Linnypops

Chryss - ah I see. That's great - an early bit of bloodwork is great for confidence. it did me a power of good before I was able to see a hb. Just a couple more weeks till you get to see your little babe too x

Lit - you're bloody joking! Oh how annoying pet. Really really sorry to hear that. Will the baby be in with you the first wee while So there'll be time for paint and whatever else they use to treat the mold to die down? I hope your landlady gets it together quickly....I dunno if it's the same there but here if the place you're renting isn't habitable (mold/water issues/sewerage) you can speak to the local authorities about forcing the rent down. Or so I've heard. Anyway, hope she turns it around quickly... Re: the baby's stuff - is that contaminated now? Can you just wash everything etc or do you need to chuck it out?? 

Alt - fingers crossed for you and your little un! X

Afm - after somehow not getting a single cold or sniffle through the entire pregnancy I've woken up feeling dreadful and run down. Noooooo! Df is currently juicing every single juiceable item in the fridge for me and I'm piling in the vit C and honey. Hoping I can nip it in the bud in a few days. Other than that I did some retail therapy yesterday which was great. I had a gift card from my shower which I spent on make up and perfume, felt very indulgent :) x


----------



## bluestars

Lit that sounds awful! Thats the lst thing you need right now!!! There is mold growing in OHs mothers house and I keep telling him to get it dealt with otherwise its going to make his parents ill! He wont listen. I hope its all sorted quickly and you wont need to worry any more ! 

Alt- good luck with your interview and fingers crossed little gummys sticking in there. 

Sab- I think your pregnancy is flying in! How are you?

crys- when will you hear back with the blood results. 

Lj- I forget did you find out babies sex ? How long have you got left ? 

Tea- movements are absolutely amazing I think. Wierd sometimes but amazing. I love feeling button move and squirm. She gets extra excited when daddy comes home and night and they have "daddy daughter" time haha. My little flutters went too kicks overnight it seemed and now they are more like boots and morphing baby movements hehe. I love love love love it ! Just keep falling in love that little bit more every time. 

Linny- I hope you feel better soon honey! Thats rubbish you have caught that so late on ! Nearly lasted the whole pregnancy!! Big hugs from bump and I !! Xxx


Afm- maybe starting to settle. Im not sure. Really miss my family more these days and friends from the mainland. I kind of picked up and came over here leaving everyone behind. Although they understood and arent really that far away. But I have friends here too so its good to see them
I have my 22 week check up today with mw. Should be event free. However the doctor here (who I now do NOT like) is trying to take me off my anti sickness tablets without even being involved in any of my care or evwn having a consultation with me. Im raging and have been awake since 4am arguing in my head with him. Grr... blood pressure might be up at my appointment haha! It terrifies me the thought of coming off them because they where the only thing keeping me out of hospital before. We shall see im going to stand my ground. Xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi blue!
Sorry I forgot you :hugs:
Yes we found out we are having a boy :happydance: I see my consultant tomorrow and she will set a date for the csection, around 38/39 weeks, so I guess I have 3 or 4 weeks to go!
Forgot to mention. ..at my last midwife appointment babys head was engaged..so that probably explains the pelvic pain . didn't even link the two.. duh!

Why on earth does your doctor want to take you off the sickness meds?? After all youve been through! I dont understand! I hope he listens to your argument! Sorry you miss the mainland, it must be hard to go back after such a long time there. At least you still get internet and can talk to us :thumbup:
Lots of love x x


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - oh i'd be having the same argument as well! There's obviously no issue for the baby with taking them, and the hell you went through trying to bring your sickness into line long enough to get by on the meds is no laughing matter. When are you going to see this doctor? You haven't even been stable on the meds for *that* long anyway have you? x


----------



## bluestars

Eeek a little blue soo exciting! And only a couple of weeks too! Cant wait to hear all about baby and you! Hope the pelvic pain isnt too sore !

Linny- he's been no part of my care. I have no idea why he wants to do it. Im leaving in 10 minutes to see the doctor and the midwife. Im soo raging. I havent been stable on them too long and my consultant who actually seen how bad I was wanted me to stay on them. Its just made me worry so much. Im actually ready for crying right now! Hopefully gets sorted today! Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hope you get it sorted out pet :hugs: And i'm sure you'll let him know the consultant stated that and that maybe he should speak to them first before deciding to stop treatment (he's not afterall an expert himself!)


----------



## klsltsp

good luck today alt!!

Emma, I can't believe that he is wanting you off... I was on anti-sickness meds for my entire first pregnancy. I kept trying to stop them, and finally at about 24 weeks...my doc said forget it, just stay on them! there's no harm to baby!! and you're waaaay worse than I ever was. Stick to your guns!!!

Lit so sorry about the mould, but it's better that they're doing it now... Will you be able to get all of the stuff out to wash now? it will give you more nesting things to do :) I am very allergic to mould so I understand... not all kinds of mould are dangerous, but it's best to take precautions.

Aleeha can't wait to hear about your snuggles :)

Sara I've heard of the shettles, thanks for the offer, but I'm good, as much as I'd loove to have a little girl... we just want a baby :) I know that you understand. So I should be ovulating soon, next couple of days, so we should be cycle buddies then bump buddies.. .okay? :) lets do this!!! My OH has quit smoking, so I'm hoping that helps his spermies :) hahaha

I gotta get to work, will update other ladies later!!! have a great day!

Kim


----------



## teacup

Lit - Argh! Sorry to hear about your mould problem. How bad was it? Do you even have to wash stuff that doesn't have mould on it? I hope you can get it all sorted okay before baby arrives. xx

Emma - Does your doc have a reason to take you off the sickness meds? Maybe change docs if you don't like him. Aww yes I love feeling the movements! It's the best thing ever! :cloud9: xx

Alt - Good luck for today! I hope your gummy has grown big and strong - will be thinking of you. :hugs: 

I started feeling baby movements at week 17, that's when I was 100% it was baby and not wind! :haha: They feel like vibrations inside your tummy (like when music is too loud with a lot of base in it!) and like flutters. xx

Linny - Oh no! I hope your cold shifts soon! Try to get lots of rest and gargle salt water if your throat hurts. xx

Sara - Sorry you're feeling down. :hugs: I found anything to do with artificial hormones turned me depressed - I changed bcp several times trying to fix the issue but it just made me worse! I hope you feel better soon and have a lucky natural cycle. It's a great sign your body is gearing up for ovulation! I hope you get on your mini break! xx

LJ - Yayy! How exciting you'll be meeting baby soon! Can't wait to hear the c-section date! xx

Kim - Yay! So pleased you're back to ttc now! Good luck this cycle! :happydance: xx

Crys - How are you feeling? Good luck with the blood results! I'm very confident this is your sticky bean. xx

Aleeah - Can't wait to hear your news! xx

AFM - I had to go to hospital yesterday morning because in the night I had awful stomach pain (which I think was caused my trapped wind!), and I got up to go to the bathroom and suddenly got unbelievably hot and dizzy and felt like I was going to vomit. :-( I sat on the floor and OH opened the window and I cooled down, but it was very scary! OH said he could feel the heat radiating off of me! I phoned the midwife the next day and she said it wasn't normal, so I went to the hospital and they checked the baby's heartbeat and it was fine. :thumbup: They tested my wee and it had blood and white blood cells in it, so it's been sent off for testing. The doctor said that I had a vagal episode, and it was to do with pressure on my nerves. I hope it doesn't happen again, poor baby must have felt like it was in an oven! It's wriggling about lots today though so that's lovely. :cloud9: 

I also had to babysit my two nephews after my visit to the hospital which was exhausting! It was hard work pushing the pushchair up hill in the baking hot sun after my lack of sleep from the previous night! Today I have awful hip pain, I'm like an old woman! I have ordered a memory foam mattress topper which should arrive by next week - can't wait! 

I hope everyone else is doing okay! :flower: xxx


----------



## bluestars

So I went for my midwife appointment today and went to speak to the doctor and he wasnt even there. However I spoke to my midwife and she was definately not willing to let me come off them and was angry that the doctor even suggested it. However there has been a confusion on the dose apparently the pharmacy who gave me the drugs and have been overdosing me... so midwife phoned my consultant to clarify the right dose and she got it all fixed. So I'm now on a lower dose than before but its actually the top dose I should be on. 22 week appointment (apart from that blip) went really well. Baby is doing great im growing as I should (although I feel huge) and I got to hear buttons heartbeat again. A-MAZING!!! Haahaa. My blood pressure was my usual too which was good considering I was up all night stressing about tablets. However I have nitrates in my urine soo that will be sent away and tested in case of a urine infection. Also got referred to the physio for my hip! Hope they can do something for it. 

Teacup- that sounds horrible !!! I really hope that doesn't happen again! Glad baby is ok though! Glad shes moving about loads too!!! Hehe. Take it easy woth the pushing prams up big hills. Maybe thats what set it all off!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

Just catching up and reading all the posts, Im glad everyone is doing relatively well.

Sara, I hope you feel better, TTC can be a real pain in the neck and it can be very discouraing and isolating. HUGS!
Lit, Sorry to hear aboutthe baby room dramaz... but do not despair, a solution is near. At least you didnt realise once the babywas there, you would have felt awful :(

AFM: Im doingwell, we got the test resulsts and we are in the clear! YAY!!! so super super extatic (again). My belly is growing day by day andits harder to sleep at night.... We told my gramma and my side of the family, we told our niece and nephew yesterday, andwe will most likely let my Dh's grandparents know this week for sure.

i tried posting apicture on Fb of the cat sleeping on my tummy, but nobody got it cuz I guess my belly is really tiny... ( apparently im not showing at all...) so I will wait till my belly is full blown out and make some ridiculous comment like ''oops, ate some watermelon seeds''

So 2nd trimester is really sweet. all is good, sex drive is back, sex dreams in full gear and I have full blown CRAFT ( can't remember a F*cking thing) syndrome. its awesome. I left a door open, burner a plastic containeron the stove, lost my buspass, went to a job interview on the wrong day... very funny stuff. 

Lynnipops, hope to get some news soon from you


----------



## crysshae

Lit - I'm so sorry about the mold. Glad you found it before you put baby in there though! Hope it's not too difficult to clean up and clear out.

Alt - Can't wait to see a picture of your perfectly healthy gummy today!

Emma - It's good to hear your consultant knows what's best. Sounds like you don't have anything to worry about with that doctor. Do you have to see him if you don't like him? Love hearing those heartbeats! 

Tea - I bet that was scary. I hope it doesn't happen again. You be careful watching your nephews. Don't overdo it. 

Sab - Wonderful news!

Kim - Good to hear your DH quit smoking. 

Linny - I hope the cold doesn't stick around long. 

Lj - That is probably definitely what is causing the pain. 

Bright - Hope you caught that egg! Good luck!

AFM - I've always loved my doctor. She has taken care of me since I was 18 and has delivered all 6 of my babies. She's a tiny Vietnamese lady with always a smile on her face. I did not ask the nurse about anything extra or early when I was there on Monday. Today, I got to see another reason to love my doctor so much. They got my blood results back, and once she looked at my chart, my doctor called me herself to tell me my levels are good for 5 weeks - beta 5400 (22 dpo) and that my progesterone was very good. And that since I had miscarriages last year, she wants me to go back in for more blood work on Friday or Saturday to make sure it's doubling or tripling and that she does not want to wait 3 or 4 weeks to see me. She wants me in earlier for my scan - on the 7th. Then she said I don't have the computer, so I'll have my nurse call you back to set up that appointment. Woohoo!!! :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance:


----------



## alternatedi

Tea, that's so scary! So glad the baby is doing great and you're feeling better -- hopefully that will never happen again!

Sab, I did a happy dance for you!! Testing is more trouble than it's worth sometimes! So glad everything turned out okay!

Thanks for all your good wishes, ladies! I'm about to run off to my dr. appt -- my interview this morning went soooooo well, although I'm now so nervous about my appt. I'll let you know how Gummy is doing. I did have a nice bout of morning sickness this am and was soooo happy about it lol.

Chat with you later!


----------



## bluestars

Crys its great you have a good doctor! My new doctor isnt and theres no where to change. Aw well things are sorted xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Thanks! It is indeed good we found out with a bit of time before baby arrives.

Glad your interview went well! What sort of job is it for? Good luck at your ultrasound! I hope all is well and that you get some amazing news. :hugs:

Linny - Thanks. Yes, baby will be sleeping in our room for the first few months anyway, so at least if we paint and such the room will have a good chance to air out before baby occupies it. I'm sure there are renters' rights in regards to the place having issues... I will see how the landlady cooperates and look into them if need be!

The baby's stuff *is* contaminated, but we will just have to wash all the clothes and wipe down all the hard surfaces with the proper cleaner and that will be good enough. There was very little that was actually *touching* the mould, but everything would have been exposed to the spores so we have to take precautions. 

So sorry about your cold! I've heard of a lot of people catching a cold shortly before giving birth, so maybe it's a good sign! I'm glad your df is taking good care of you and that you're doing everything you can to get better ASAP! I'm so glad you indulged yourself with some make up and perfume! You deserve it! When was your shower? Did you get anything exciting? I'll be having my shower after the baby arrives.

Blue - Thanks. Yes, your OH really should help get rid of that mould in his mom's house! It definitely isn't good for anyone's health, and especially not if his parents are older!

My baby gets super excited by her daddy too! How cute. :)

Glad you're settling in a bit. So sorry your dr caused so much stress with wanting to take you off your meds, but I'm glad it sounds like it got sorted out and also that your prescription dosage got fixed too! So amazing that baby is doing well and that you're measuring on track. :happydance: I'm sooo happy for you! 

Kim - We have to leave all the stuff in there for now since it is contaminated and going in the room will just stir more spores up, BUT once OH and this guy properly clean up the mould this weekend and the 'source' is taken care of, we can take everything out and wash it off properly. I feel sooo bad that all baby's stuff has been exposed to this :( Yeah, the guy said that this type of mould wouldn't -kill- us but it was hazardous to our health and especially baby's. Sigh! 

Have a good day!

Tea - I don't think we'll know the extent of the damage until this weekend when the mould expert comes in with all his proper equipment. I really hope it isn't too bad. Yeah, we'll have to wash everything, even if it didn't directly touch the mould.

That sounds like a very scary episode you had yesterday! I'm glad you went to the hospital and that everything is okay now. How stressful! I'm glad baby is still wiggling away and doing well. Hopefully they figure out what is causing the white blood cells in your urine. :hugs:

Babysitting is exhausting! And I believe you on your hip pain! Anytime I have exerted myself at all this pregnancy has resulted in calamity for my poor body! I hope you can rest up and start feeling better soon.

Sab - Thanks. So glad your test results are clear! Woohoo! It's too bad no one "got" your facebook post but it was a cool idea! I remember feeling like I was showing at 16 weeks, but everyone else told me I wasn't showing at all either. You sound very full of pregnancy symptoms which is not bad at all! As for the baby brain, I've had that terribly the whole pregnancy as well. I even locked my keys in the car and had to make my DH leave work to come rescue me once! 

Crys - Thanks! I'm glad your doctor is so amazing and that she's going to take extra good care of you in light of what has happened in the past. That is a great beta and I'm glad you'll get an early scan and more blood work soon!


----------



## alternatedi

Gummy didn't make it. No heartbeat, measuring 7w3D.

I can't breathe.


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - that is awesome. I am so happy everything is going smooth. Stick baby stick!!! I hope I caught and egg too!


----------



## klsltsp

alt I'm soo very sorry for your loss. Big hugs. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Lit I'm glad you're taking precautions. I'm an environmental engineer so have done a good bit of this mould stuff... I call it the new asbestos, people were soo worked up about asbestos, and yes it's bad but it's manageable. Same thing with mould, sure it's not good for you, but you know there is soooo much out there that's not good for you.. and this is something that can be fairly easily dealt with :) don't feel bad at all that the baby stuff has been exposed, it can all be cleaned and as good as new... good job mommy and daddy for noticing and dealing with it before baby gets here :)

bright where are you in your cycle? when are you testing?


----------



## crysshae

Alt - I'm so very sorry. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

KLSLTSP - I am 4DPO and I won't start testing until Sunday, the 28th.


----------



## brighteyez73

KLSLTSP - You have been doing great and I am sure that BFP is just around the corner. I am ok just in my tww. I am not sure we bd enough because my son was in the ER on the 19th and admitted he didnt come home until Sunday the 22nd. So we only got to bd on the 21 and I believe I ovulated that day. We wanted to bd the 19th and 20th but no such luck. So hoping it was enough.


----------



## klsltsp

thanks bright :) well as they say it only takes 1 time ;) with my last pregnancy we only dtd 1 time... so here's to hoping you got that egg!!

Hope that your son is okay!


----------



## brighteyez73

KLSLTSP - Yes, he is doing well now. He has chronic asthma and his oxygen level stats were 89 so they wouldnt let him go home until the came up to 97 or more. So all is well now.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hi ladies,

I'm sorry I've been awol for so long. I've been trying to have time away from bnb and focus on stuff other than ttc so that I'm not so all consumed by it. I've missed so much but will make an effort to catch up! 

Alt - I'm so so sorry Hun :hugs: I remember the pain of finding out the same thing in January and it is absolutely heart breaking. It's such a terrible thing for anyone to go through and we completely understand how you feel. Look after yourself, rest as much as you can and have some treats. We are all here for you xx

Lit - sorry to hear about the mould. It's good you are getting it all professionally sorted and I'm sure once it's all treated and babies things washed all will be fine. Not a nice thing to have happen now though and causing stress in your last few weeks. 

Kim - as you know, I'm so excited you are ntnp already!! But remember I have waited all these months for you haha!! Good luck, can't wait to hear news of your bfp.

Sara - sorry you are feeling down too. I went through a similar phase although I'm feeling a bit better now since my holiday. I agree a holiday is probably just what you need to recharge your batteries and relax with your family. 

Linny sorry to hear about your cold, pants timing. At least you'll hopefully be better when baby comes though as a cold and a new born baby would be really bad. I hope the juices and vit c work, lots of fluids and rest too. 

Tea your episode does sound really scary, I'm so glad all was ok with you and baby. I hope they find out what caused it soon. 

Sab I had ultimate baby brain too, put hair spray under my arm puts one morning before work!! I loved second tri best of all. First was horrible, feeling ill and keeping the secret, second I felt great and had so much energy and then third I was exhausted and a preggozilla!! By the time she was born 16 days late I was ready to kill haha! 

Bright good luck this cycle! 

Sorry to anyone I have missed as I can only see this page on my iPad! Ill try and check in more often from now on.

Afm not much to report! I'm on cycle 6 since my mmc and ovulated strangle late this month. I was taking royal jelly every morning and that's the only thing I can think may have caused it. I know I hadn't ovulated before I left for holiday the sat before last (opk neg and low temp) and I know I had ovulated by the time I got home last sat (temps now high and I had ewcm during the first part of the holiday) so I'm in the tww but no idea by how many days!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies.

My doctor was able to get me in for a d&c tomorrow and she's ordering testing to find out what's causing this.

I'm so numb. I broke down in the office but now I'm in shock. I just want it all to b over.


----------



## teacup

:cry: I'm so sorry Alt :hugs: Thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt- I am SOOOO sorry you are going through this again. Feeling numb, in shock, sad, angry, confused, empty, etc. are all normal right now. I both can and can't imagine what it would be like to go through a second m/c, especially in a row. :( :hugs: This is beyond unfair and the fact that you've had to live in limbo the past few weeks must make it even harder. I hope the d&c is not too painful and I am glad your dr is ordering tests and will properly investigate what might be going on. Again, I am SO sorry! I'm thinking of and praying for you. :hugs: Try to get some rest and distract yourself if you can. Sometimes mindless television is a lifesaver. Hang in there!

Mrs w - good to hear from you again and I hope you made a holiday baby!


----------



## klsltsp

Alt will be thinking of you tomorrow. Glad your doctor is being supportive and willing to help you figure this out.
:cry::hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Bright glad he's doing better, I'm a sever asthmatic myself... and my first ds seems to have avoided it, but my second... who just turned 2 has been on puffers since Jan.. and he is presenting a lot like me :(

Becky don't worry I know that you've waited for me :) thank you!! you're a couple of weeks ahead of me now, I sooo hope that your relaxing on your holiday did the trick and that this is your lucky month!!


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - :hugs: I'm so so sorry love, I was sure you'd be ok. I'm glad your doctor is looking into things, you deserve to have some answers or potential solutions when trying again . Take care of yourself pickle - eat well, take time off work, do as you please for a bit. X


----------



## Sabster

Alt- no words can express what you feel. We have all been there before, and two mc's in a row is very hard. it was very hard for me too, and very traumatic as no healthcare provider did anything to help us. I have faith that you will overcome this pain and don't let it make you bitter and mad at life. talk and talk and express what you feel. I rememberthat it helped me to get back on my feet, and also some good doses of wine.( not sure if thats good advice?)
So please please ask for help ifyou need it and thinking of you and your baby.

hugz


----------



## brighteyez73

KLSLTP - Wow, I understand my son has been a sufferer since he was an infant. :-(


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sabster - I agree, doses of wine helped me (and still do help me...) get through the raw pain of my mc. Plus a few weeks of eating whatever I fancied. Reading feel good magazines and books and treats.

Kim, not sure, it's hard to feel positive after so many months of disappointment but ill keep trying!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

I agree it is very hard. I try to keep pushing through every month as well and wine makes me feel a little bit better. But we all will have out Rainbow Baby soon! I can feel it. :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

:hugs: Alt im so sorry. No words can help right now but just know that we are here for you. Please don't be afraid to let it all out. Big hugs to you and your partner xxxx :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Thank you ladies.

I had my d&c 5 hours ago - the procedure was much easier than I expected physically. I'd like to say I was strong but I bawled like a baby as soon as they wheeled me toward surgery and I was in tears as soon as I woke back up.

I'm just glad the most difficult physical part is over.


----------



## Linnypops

Alt - I'm glad the D&C at least spared you some of the physical agony....that ontop of the emotional pain is a kick in the teeth when you're already down. Wish I could just come and give you a big hug and tell you it'll all be ok in the end. x


----------



## ljsmummy

Alt - im so very sorry.sending you lots of hugs. I second everything the ladies have already said, be kind to yourself and talk about it when and as much as you feel able. I was sobbing on the way to surgery when I had my ectopic and cried as soon as I woke up. Im glad that the hard part is done now. Wishing you a speedy recovery my lovely x x x


----------



## Mrs W 11

I'm out this month, af got me this morning. I'm really starting to wonder if it will happen for me. I just don't understand what's going wrong. 

Alt, I'm glad the worst is over, now you can focus on your recovery :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

alt... I'm so very sorry. Glad to hear that the hard part is done and now you're on the path to recovery. 

Becky.. urgg. can't believe you're out... sigh.. I'm sorry you must be soo frustrated. What's your plan of action? Maybe take a break? I know the time in between kids isn't what you planned, but you know there are pros and cons to all age gaps... sorry I'm just trying to find a positive...:hugs: I know you don't know exactly, but do you have a feeling based on EWCM how long was your lp this time?


----------



## brighteyez73

Alt - I am so sorry for your lost. And yes the hard part is over.:hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

Mrs. W - I feel like that sometimes too but it will happen for us. Dont give up hope....maybe KLSTSP is right a break or just relaxation will help keep you encouraged. I know my vacation helped me alot because I was going to quit. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

I've just got home from a holiday so no more planned for a while sadly. The thing is I've been pretty relaxed. 

Kim I'd guess at 10 days but can't be sure. I'm doing a clearblue study now so got some good opks to use for the next cycles. I couldn't take a break from trying when I want a baby so badly. I just think its sad there's so little help out there for people like us xx


----------



## purplite

Hi ladies

Question for you re ovulation after m/c. I had a d&c 8 weeks ago for a missed m/c at 8 weeks. I have yet to get my period back (I had irregular cycles before this). I've been taking OPKs the past 2 weeks and for the entire past week they've had a second line. Not as dark as the control line but almost - some are as dark as the control when they dry. This morning I took one and again second line but not as dark as control (And not nearly the darkest one I've had) yet all day I've had EWCM. Is this just my hormones still totally out of whack or could I be ovulating??


----------



## Mrs W 11

Purp - so hard to say Hun. I'm so sorry for your loss. I had dark second lines for all of my first and second cycle after mmc too. You might be ovulating but it could also be wacky hormones as your body recovers. If you want to ttc already, dtd! Good luck xx


----------



## klsltsp

Becky I hear ya... it's hard to believe that there are so many women struggling and just no help... I am sure you'll get your rainbow long before the 1 yr mark that seems to be the trigger for someone to take us seriously!! I have no advice, only bug hugs.. I am really hoping that my body figures this out quickly... Hopefully AF isn't too hard on you and then once over you can start on this journey again... Good news on the clear blue tests. I've never used opks so I'm a bit lost.. I'm seeing a line.. it's definately not a positive.. how long until it's positive? is it pretty standard for most once you see a line? so confusing hahaha

Well if there's anything I can do let me know :hugs:

Kim


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim you just being you helps, thank you for being there :hugs:

Hubby agreed tonight that as I've just had a big pay rise etc we will look at going private for tests now. 

I think everyone is different re opks. For me, my surge seems quite quick so once I get a line I often miss the actual positive and I ov 2 days later. Some ladies are different and see a slower build up. Post a pic of your opk but if there's a line but not positive I'd say test 2-3 times a day over the next few days if you can, you should see a positive very soon. Good luck, I'm absolutely rooting for you. You completely deserve a bfp soon xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Becky.. yeah my opk is definately not positive, can see a line for sure I did it at 10 am this morning and my one last night at 7 pm was a squinter.. so I'll check again this pm.

Good news on getting some private tests now. I'd say you've got a head start since you've been charting and have a good idea about your short lp. How long does it take to get in and get test done etc? I know if I was in your shoes that getting the test done etc would help tremendously in making me feel like I was doing SOMETHING.... I think that's what I struggle with the most with all of this TTC/baby stuff... there's no control... and I want control.... I'm a big planner etc and not being able to plan every detail kills me.... 

Keep me posted for sure on the testing stuff... so relieved that your dh is on the same page as you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Again, so sorry about what you're going through. I'm glad the d&c wasn't too bad physically, but I know it's the emotional part that is really hard to heal from. :hugs:

Mrs W - So sorry AF got you again. :( It's so hard to understand why our bodies do what they do and why it can take so long to TTC at times when we had a relatively easy time before. I sincerely hope you get your BFP in the next month or two. Try not to get discouraged - I fully believe you'll get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## Lindsay109

Alt, I'm soo so sorry to hear you had to go through that again hun :hugs: It just seems so unfair sometimes. I'm glad to hear they're going to do some testing and hopefully you can get some answers. Thinking of you!

LL, that really sucks about the mould! I hope it's nothing to serious and can get cleared up quickly. 

Crys, sounds like you've got a wonderful doctor! Glad to hear all is going according to plan so far :)

Sara, I hope you catch the egg this month!!

Teacup, that episode you had sounds very scary! I hope it doesn't happen again!! Make sure you take it easy!

Blue, glad to hear things are going according to plan for you too :)

Sab, glad to hear you got the all clear on your tests!! I'm sure that's a weight off your mind.

Kim, Mrs W, Bright, Sara and all the other TTC ladies, sending you all some good luck and baby dust :)

Sorry if I've missed anyone, gotta run as baby is waking up.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just popping in to let you know that on Thursday I went into maternity assessment for reduced movements, she'd not been moving much after dinner the night before, then breakfast and then lunch the next day - a few wee things but nowhere near her usual tumbling. I had a trace and baby not in distress but still not moving as much. They said a new policy had come in to offer induction to women at term with rfm. I refused so they asked me to go for a scan. I went in on Friday for it and baby seemed ok. I was told to go round to assessment unit again. They hooked me up to trace and again all signs seemed good, no distress, but still long periods of no movement followed by a few wee moves then nothing again. 

Midwife came in and asked if this was back to usual movements and I said no not really but if all signs seemed ok then I was fine and sure she'd go back to normal soon - she had done this before on a couple of occasions. But midwife didn't seem happy and went to fetch doctor. Doctor came in an said she really recommended induction. Had a long chat, asked her why it was the policy, what were any ill effects of removing baby, etc etc. anyway, Long story short we've agreed to induction...I am afraid though, and second guessing myself now, trying to remain positive and read positive stories of induction!..we did manage to buy a few days to see if she comes on her own...but basically induction is set for tomorrow. In the ward 3 other women were being told the same.....I can only imagine this policy will lead to a lot of women being induced now.

I was given a sweep on the Friday and have had a bloody show and cramping/tightenings but they've still not ramped up. I can only hope that they are at least doing something and my body is moving forward by itself. I also went for acupuncture yesterday to see if that got things going...and all the other usual stuff!

So there we have it, I go in today and stay overnight. Wish me luck! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Good luck linny!!!! look forward to seeing some pics!! Don't worry about an induction, it sounds like a good idea to have the baby come out!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Good luck Linny!!! I'll be thinking of you and watching for baby news :). I hope it all goes smoothly!

If you have any relaxation or hypno birthing tracks take them with you. I found those very very helpful the night they induced me. I didn't get much sleep due to contractions, but is managed to stay very calm and relaxed.


----------



## ljsmummy

Good luck linny! Sending you all the luck and positive thoughts in the world! Baby is ready to make her grand entrance, and wants to do it her way! Hope everything goes as smoothly, quickly and pain free as possible. Ooooh exciting!!! X x x x


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Good luck. If I had rfm at your stage I would take induction. 

I was induced with my youngest. I told them to take it slow so the contractions progressed like they would normally. My nurse would ask me if it was okay to increase the dose before she did. It felt no different to my previous labors. The only thing different was it didn't last as long. 

I hope the tightenings are the beginning of you going into labor in your own. Watch for her movements even though you are having those. And I'm sure they'll have you on monitors once you go in tonight to keep an eye on her. 

Will be thinking of you and can't wait to see pics of your little one!


----------



## alternatedi

Linny, I'm sending prayers and good thoughts your way! May labor be as kind as possible to you - can't wait to hear about and see your little one!

Congratulations, mommy!!! <3


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## bluestars

Aww linny what an ordeal your going through! I really hope the induction goes smoothly. I'l be thinking of you loads. Cant wait to hear all your good news !!! :hugs: 

:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - sorry about the stressful time you're going through and I know you didn't want to be induced, but I really think you've made the right decision. It's never a good idea to ignore RFM and even if all is 'looking well,' a mom's instincts are usually best! Also, at least you are very nearly at your due date so your baby should be well cooked and fully ready to come out! I know LOTS of people who were induced and most who gave birth without needing more intervention than they wanted...and did not end up with a c-section or anything like that! Most people find the very steady contractions uncomfortable, but I'm pretty sure labour is not comfortable to begin with! The important thing is that your baby is born safe and sound, so try not to second guess yourself! It's all going to go well, and soon you will have your beautiful rainbow baby in your arms! Lots of :hugs: and good luck with everything! I cannot WAIT to see your birth announcement! You are going to be SUCH a great mom! 

Lindsay - you sound very busy with your little guy. Thanks for popping in! 

Aleeah - hoping to hear from you soon!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Linny - sorry to hear about what has been happening. I agree you are doing the right thing going with drs recommendation of induction though, it's just not worth taking any risks. When all is said and done, it won't really matter how baby gets here, only that they arrive safe and sound. Good luck!! Can't wait to hear news xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

You ladies are so lovely, thank you. I hope you are right and my bfp won't be too far off. I'm loosing hope though.

Kim I don't know how long testing will take. I've never gone private before. I've contacted the hospital so ill wait to hear from them. Hopefully wont take too long. 

Any news ok your opks Kim? X


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies,

So my csection is booked for 21st July!! 3 weeks today. We are so happy with the date, SD and DS birthdays both fall on 21st of the months also. Its like it was meant to be. My consultant is happy that my iron levels are nearly where they should be, so just have to continue with the tablets and have my bloods checked the day before the surgery. 

Linny - thinking of you love! Cant wait for an update! 

Lots of love to everyone x x


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing? Well I hope.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies - Zombie Diana reporting for business.

I'm working from home today because I just can't stand the idea of putting on a happy face at work. I'm a trainer, so part of my job is being personable, friendly, and approachable and I just can't do it yet. 

I talked to my mom last night and put on an Academy Award winning performance: "Everything is great, mom! Oh no, we haven't been up to much...nothing interesting going on. Nope, no baby news yet, we're hoping we get pregnant again soon. Yes mom, we know you and dad can't wait to be grandparents...we can't wait to be parents either. Hahahaha, it will happen when the time is right!"

This went on for 46 minutes. 46 minutes of pretending everything was fabulous and rehashing my previous miscarriage (the only one she knows about). I love my mom, but she picks the wound from my last mc almost every time we talk by asking if I'm still sad, telling me that she can't wait to be a grand mom and assuring me that she'll love any child, even an adopted one. 

Needless to say, I hung up the phone, high-fived my husband (who was staring at me mouth open most of the call), burst into tears and returned to Zombie Land.

I know it will get better eventually - this hopeless feeling will pass. It seems like it's going to be a harder mountain to climb this time around. I keep forgetting I'm not pregnant (the sore breasts and continued morning sickness sure aren't helping). My test lines are still so dark, there is hardly a control line. 

I just want the joy I had before we learned the news.


----------



## crysshae

Linny - Looking forward to hearing your birth story.

Diana - :hugs: You are definitely putting on a brave face. Your rainbow baby will come along soon. Have you told your mom you don't want to talk about it or anything?


----------



## alternatedi

Hey Cryss, no I never told her that I didn't want to talk about it - I figured it was part of her healing to talk about it, and before we lost Gummy the topic wasn't as painful. 

Now that Gummy is gone, it's like the wounds from both miscarriages are open and raw. It was hard not to tell my mom about this pregnancy and mc, but they were so devastated last time, I really want to spare them this time.


----------



## crysshae

Oh...That's very sweet of you to spare their feelings. I pray for your comfort and hope your talks with your mom are not so hard in the future.


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks love. <3


----------



## bluestars

Diana- sending all my love to you! That phone call sounds awful! Could you maybe not tell her about this one too... She really can't get any worse than she already has but maybe she would be supportive? Or at least understanding? It won't hurt get as much as it's hurting you and she's your mum she'd want tobe there for you no matter what. 

:flower:


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Blue.

I really wish I could tell her -- I feel awful holding this from her. 

The thing is, the last mc she did want to support me but she did and said everything wrong that a person could do. It doesn't make it easier that my family lives 1200 miles away from dh and I.

A few gems: "This has never happened in our family - did they tell you what's wrong with you????" or "We're a mess over here. I haven't seen your dad cry so much since his mom passed away." Or "Grandma is so heartbroken, this might be the thing that finishes her." My grandma is battling terminal cancer, so that comment didn't help. She also told everyone, and I mean everyone, and called me daily with condolences from people I hadn't seen since grade school. 

She called me everyday in tears, to the point that I was being strong for them and not the other way around. I would feel better, and then my mom would call and I'd be in tears within 2 minutes of the phone ringing. 

My husband was so protective - he wanted to hide my phone so I couldn't talk to her. He'd see me take one step forward and three back as soon as she called. He is the one reminding me of that every time I long to tell her about losing gummy.

I love her with all my heart and know her intentions were so good - she is the only person who had the courage to call everyday. I just think this time mine and DH's grief is so heavy that we can't carry the load of my family's grief as well.

I also don't want to break their heart again.


----------



## crysshae

Oh my goodness, Diana. I think y'all are doing the right thing this time around. I wish I could give you a real hug. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lj how exciting!! 21st July is my daughters birthday!! Can't believe she will be 2.

Alt - I'm so sorry you are going through this and it's understandable and normal that it all feels so raw and painful at the moment as its just happening to you now. I'm sorry about the situation with your mum. I wonder could your husband have a little word with her or another family member just to say that you know it's because she cares but that you want to be positive on focus on the future and your rainbow baby? It's not very sensitive of her :-( 

Cycle day 4 over here. Started a clearblue trial this cycle so have some clearblue hormone indicator opks to try. Quite excited for ov this cycle!


----------



## bluestars

Diana- that's understandable. Sorry they weren't as supportive as they could have been! Maybe best to lean on each other for support. My step mother wasnt very supportive. I got the "least you fell pregnant comments from her" I hope you find comfort soon. Hope you also get great news of a new rainbow on the way soon too! 

Lj-just seen your comment! That is soo exciting and soo soon!!!! Eeeeeeek ! Can wait to hear of your baby news and hopefully see your photos !!! 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - reading your post broke my heart and brought tears to my eyes (in the sort of way that you Do NOT need to comfort me or reassure me - I just totally understand how you feel). How brave of you to keep up appearances with your mom. I can see why you did it but it must have been so hard and I know I got so tired of pretending things were ok for people. It sounds like your mom cares a lot but probably didn't think about how what she was doing might be affecting you in the opposite way she intended. I totally understand not wanting your parents to feel disappointed or sad again. Ironically, when I first learned of my miscarriage I could only think of how disappointed my parents would be and I hated that I had to disappoint them. But the fact is that it's YOU goin through this and your and your husband's feelings are the only ones that really matter. I am glad you're working from home and taking a step back from people for now. You have to do what you can to take care of yourself right now! :hugs: I am so sorry and am thinking of you lots. 

Linny- good luck today! Hope all goes smoothly and can't wait to hear the news. 

Lj- the 21st of July sounds perfect! I am so very excited for you!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Mrs W -- my husband was so angry about this, I'm not sure he could be tactful with my mom. His family is so different - his mom has only asked him about it once and never brought it up again unless he wanted to talk about it. She was the only one in his family who knew we were pregnant and she didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy or the mc.

I'm an only child and this was to be my parents' first grandchild so my Jan loss was so hard for them. Lit, I remember crying on the way back from getting the news because I knew this would break my parents' heart. My mom kept calling me during the day to get an update, but I wouldn't talk to her until I knew she was home with my dad.

I'm so sorry you felt that same pain - I'm so happy that you'll all soon share the joy of this new baby together! <3

Blue, honey, I'm so sorry that you had that experience with your stepmother. People don't know what to say, but maybe they should just say nothing, right?

Cryss, I wish I could give you a hug too!! <3


----------



## bluestars

Yeah your right. Sometimes nothing is better :) xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,
My temp dropped this morning so I am sure I am out now. But it must not be meant to be because I went home today and got some information that has turned my life upside down. My middle son girlfriend is pregnant. Doesn't it just feels like it's not meant for it to happen for me. Last time I was trying my oldest son girlfriend got pregnant and my grandson is now 1 1/2 years old. So I guess that is God trying to tell me something. My heart is broken :cry: and I am so stressed and confused right now. I will stay on just to keep in touch with you lovely ladies and enjoy all the BFPs.


----------



## crysshae

Bright - I have been a grandmother since I was 26 years old (DH was 38), and we've had 3 more children since then and now pregnant again. DH's daughters are only 8 and 10 years younger than me. So don't let that be your deciding factor. Biologically, my oldest son made me a grandmother at 38, so there will be several nieces and nephews younger than this little one.  :hugs:

My beta from Friday was 12,114. Doubling normally! :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - I understand that my oldest son made me a grandmother at the age of 35 but he was out of school and in college. My middle boy is still in high school and so is his girlfriend. So that means we (DH and I) will be taking care of this grandbaby financially along with her parents. It just has been alot lately.


----------



## crysshae

Oh I see. I hope it all works out well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - sorry about the discouraging news about getting a new grandchild on the way when you're having troubles getting preg. :( *hugs* 


Alt - :hugs: Thank you. I can't wait til you get to feel that joy as well, and I know it will happen even if it doesn't feel like it right now. 

Crys - wonderful news about your beta! Woohoo!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Hello, I haven't read much in this thread, but the title caught my eye. My husband and I got pregnant with our first and I miscarried at 5 1/2 weeks. I'm just getting done with the mc and I just have some slight spotting left. I am so sad that our first pregnancy ended in a mc. I even had started to have symptoms of pregnancy and it was all taken away from me so quickly. :cry: My doctor told us to wait until my first AF after my mc to start trying again. So I'm waiting on that. He said it can take anywhere from 4-8 weeks to show up. :growlmad: I'm hoping because I was only 5 1/2 weeks along that it won't take forever to get it. Now that my mc is almost done, I'm a bit more positive and ready to move on to trying again. It took us 4 months to get pregnant the first time. I'm hoping it won't take that long again. Any advice or stories of success and what you ladies did to get pregnant again and how long it took or how long you waited to try again would be wonderful. Thank you.

Me 30/DH 32


----------



## bluestars

Bright I wouldnt let that put you off. I know it wasnt the news you where hoping for. How old is your son? 

Crys :dance: woow for your beta! Hehe so whens the scan? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs R- welcome here and I am very sorry about your loss. :hugs: I think the general consensus is all bets are off after an mc in regards to when you'll ov or AF will show again. However, my mc was fairly early on as well and my AF was only a few days later than it normally would have been. 

I got my first BFP on my 2nd cycle of TTC and miscarried. We waited until first AF to try again and then got pregnant with our rainbow baby on cycle #4 of trying after the mc.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you Literati_Love. Really appreciate you telling me your experience. Hoping mine goes just as smoothly as yours. Congrats on your rainbow baby!! :thumbup:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi Mrs R - I'm so sorry for your loss!

My first mc, AF returned 5.5 weeks after my natural mc. We conceived on cycle two post mc (and used pre-seed). Sadly, I just lost that baby last week at 10.5 weeks. I had a d&c Thursday and am still bleeding. My doc advised to wait 2 cycles to ttc, but I think we're only waiting one.

CRYSS - great news about your beta! That sounds like a happy, healthy little bean!! <3

Bright, I'm so sorry about that news. Good on you for helping them out, but I wish things were different. Is your son near the age where he can start working to contribute toward the expenses this baby will bring?

Lit, thanks love. I move between being hopeless and knowing that we'll get our take home Rainbow. 

The grief is so overwhelming - I almost wish I could climb out of my own skin to escape. Today was my first day back in the office and it was so hard. It feels like there is a huge rock on my chest and I can't breathe. 

It doesn't help that I still have awful heartburn and naseau - I almost puked at the smell of someone's lunch today and actually growled, "NO!" at myself. I celebrated being sick when I was doing it for my baby - now I'm just angry.


----------



## crysshae

Mrs R - I'm so sorry for your loss.

Diana - I can understand your anger. I hope work gets easier. :hugs:

My scan is the morning of the 10th - in 9 days!


----------



## slg76

Diana, I'm so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: I also end up being the strong one in my family even when it's not really appropriate. I comforted my mom through much of my cancer treatment. I see how not telling your mom about gummy is easier. I hope that you start to feel less sad soon :flow:

Congrats on progressing betas crys!

Bright, that is big news about your son. Maybe give yourself a few weeks to let the dust settle before making a decision. 

Emma, good for you for sticking up for yourself and staying on your medication. So happy you are feeling better. Sorry you are feeling homesick. Will your family come visit when baby is born? 

Any news, Linny? Hoping that all goes smoothly. 

Hi kim and W!

I got back today from vacation. We took a last minute trip to Hawaii!!!! I didn't have any time alone with hubby but it was so fun to share so many new things with emily. We played in the ocean, saw waterfalls, went on a boat, ate shaved ice. It was very nice and all in all the traveling went well. Emily was a trooper even flying all night long last night. 

My cycle was a bit weird this month. I started taking DHEA and coq10 which may have played a role. I suspect I o'd right before we left which would put me at 6 DPO. We Dtd once the night I think I o'd but that was all hubby was home for this month. I'm feeling pretty relaxed about it right now. My mom actually said something helpful. She said there will be joys and sorrows no matter if I get pregnant or not. I was feeling like I had to be 100% excited and happy about getting pregnant but I'm not. I know I will be giving up more years that could be spent more with hubby and instead going back to less sleep and more stress. Of course I would love another baby but there are pros to not having one too. Time will tell.


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue and Alt - He is 17, he could work but his studies are very important to DH and I. We want him to continue to get excellent grades so he can get the scholarships for college. He needs this so he can be successful and more now so he can provide for his child. So we will sacrifice once again for another grandchild. We did it for the first one. Tis life..I guess!


----------



## crysshae

Sara - great last minute vacation! As for when DH was in it only takes once. Fingers crossed for you.

Good luck with everything Bright.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Diana I'm so sorry what you are going through, take care of yourself. Hopefully your betas drop quickly, I agree that being sick when you're not pregnant anymore is a very cruel joke... I had the same thing and was sooo angry too. You sound like an amazing woman. I would say that it's good that you are feeling all of these emotions, as opposed to bottling it up. Big hugs :hugs::hugs:

Cryss soo soon for your scan!! awesome betas!!

Sara wow another strong woman!! I agree that there are pros and cons and it's important to acknowledge this and truly be satisfied with what gets thrown at you. I too had accepted the positives of no more babies, and this is truly what has kept me sane. Sounds like you had an amazing vacation!! here's to TWW huh :)

Mrs. R sorry for your loss, there are a lot of lovely ladies here :) I won't get into my story since it was so unusual, it's not relevant for you :) Are they doing bloodwork to track your betas down? i found this very helpful in managing my expectations on when I may ovulate etc.

Bright, sorry it's been hard with your DS, you and your DH sound amazing!! Hopefully your DS learns from you both!

AFM well since we are technically NTNP this month... I won't get too upset that we didn't dtd enough :( hahaha only once on cd6, I ov cd9... I know I know.. technically possible LOL but I'm 38 and he's 38 and I doubt his sperm lasts that long hahaha. Onto next month. Today I am cd 12, so technically 3 dpo. Although if i did get a bfp it would be quite the test for the Shettles method hahaha

Question for you ladies, this month was odd, I had my cycle, then while having EWCM, it was often blood stained, dark brown... very odd any thoughts? and now it's gone... any ideas? my body was a mess on bcp and last month was my first month off, so I'm hoping next one will be more "normal"...

Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that sounds like such a lovely vacation! Do you get a good deal on flights because your husband is a pilot? I would love to see Hawaii someday! 

Alt - I totally understand how you're feeling. I also remember the day I had to go back to the hospital to have the u/s confirming the m/c and I was sooo nauseous. It felt like a sick, cruel joke. :( sorry being back at work is so hard. I know exactly how that is as well! :hugs: 

Kim - it's so hard to relax about TTC. I don't think it would even be possible for me to 'NTNP'! But as you said you do have a chance this month. I hope you can avoid driving yourself crazy with wondering over the next couple weeks! 

Linny - can't wait to hear the news. 

Still anxious to hear from Aleeah! It is so hard waiting but I know these new moms are insanely busy and tired! We'll have to see how long I make you all wait when my turn comes. ;)


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies. I am also so sorry to hear about your loss(s). I couldn't even imagine going through a loss more than once. My heart aches for all of you. :hugs: My doctor didn't say anything to me about doing a d&c or doing a follow up check up on me. I don't know if that's because I was only 5.5 weeks along or if that's something that they should have mentioned? When they tested my HCG levels the morning I started to spot they were only at 15 which they consider anything below 25 to be negative. I took a pregnancy test that day and it was negative. So I'm assuming because my HCG levels dropped enough to not be picked up by a pregnancy test and because I wasn't too far along is why he told me my body would pass it naturally. I started to spot on June 25th and on the 26th I was actually bleeding. It lasted until yesterday, but yesterday and the day before there was hardly anything left. I lost my pregnancy symptoms as soon as I started to bleed. So should I be concerned at all that they never mentioned a follow up? I feel normal again, as if nothing ever happened? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## crysshae

The two I lost were very early and I didn't have a followup. I didn't even go see the doc when I started bleeding with the 2nd one or the chemical.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah crysshae I decided to call my doctor to verify I didn't need a follow up appt and he said that because my HCG levels were so low when they checked and because my body seems to have passed everything naturally because I've stopped bleeding and feel normal that I am fine to just wait until my AF starts and then we can try again to get pregnant. Hoping we can get pregnant again right away. It took us 4 months to get pregnant the first time. Hoping for a healthy baby that sticks here soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs R - yes, it sounds like it is fairly safe to assume you passed everything. 

AFM - my dr's appointment today didn't go quite as I'd hoped. Baby's heart rate was a bit too high and my dr is sending me for a non-stress test. She didn't really indicate what could be wrong but said that probably everything would be normal. I am anxiously waiting to hear from the hospital now to find out when they can fit me in. She said it'd most likely be today but depends how busy they are. I really don't want to worry about this all night so I hope they call very soon and book for today. :s


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Oh Literati_Love I hope you get to see the doctor today. That would drive me insane having to wait. :nope: FX they get you in today.

Question: How long did your doctors tell you to wait to try again after your mc? My doctor told me to wait until I had one AF and then we can try again. But I've read online that some doctors say you can try again as soon as you're ready and others say to wait longer than one cycle. What were you ladies told?


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Lit

Thought I'd let you know the same thing happened to me with my second ds, they checked baby out and all was good and told me that I was probably getting sick and that sometimes that babies heart rate will go up a bit. Sure enough 1 - 2 days later I had a double ear infection!!! Try not to worry :) hope they figure it out! keep us posted.

Kim


----------



## crysshae

Hope they get you in today and everything is okay Lit. 

That's interesting Kim.

Mrs R - My doc said wait till I had an AF but only for dating purposes. I did but I would've known the date from my ovulation chart.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Is there a risk to getting pregnant before you have an AF after and early mc?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just checking in on my phone. Will look properly when we get home. Elka rose was born on her due date 1/7/14 weighing 8lb 4oz. She is feeding well and a little peach. Will post some pics soon. Still in hospital. Love to you all xxxx

Come on aleeah! We need updates ;) x


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Linny! That's wonderful. Can't wait to see pics of your beautiful baby girl!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Yayyyyyy Linny!!!!
Congratulations my love!!!
So so pleased for you and little one, have been anxiously checking for updates! So glad you are both doing well. Can't wait to see pics!
So much love to you and OH and your little lady. Well done!
X x x x


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Linny and welcome to our world little Elka! :flow:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Congrats Linnypops!! :thumbup:


----------



## alternatedi

Linny, yay!!! Congratulations and we can't wait to see pictures of the little one!!! <3 to you and baby Elka!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Lit, I'm just catching up and read your post. I'm praying everything is okay and hope they were able to get you in today! Sending you love!


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations linny ! What a beautiful name !!! Cant wait to see pictures of little one ! Hope your both doing well! Xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Lit let us know how things go. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Lit - Im sure everything is just fine, but good that they want to double check. I hope you managed to get seen today. Thinking of you and little one, try not to let it stress you out xx xx


----------



## Linnypops

Just waiting to be discharged and had a read through the posts. Just wanted to say Lit that I'm really sorry you're worrying love. I hope you got your appt yesterday? Let us know. I am sure it'll be fine but the worry is just ridiculous with these things xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - congratulations on your beautiful baby girl! I can't wait to hear the full birth story. Glad she's feeding well! I hope you enjoy getting to go home finally! :hugs: 

AFM - thanks for all the support. My dr didn't follow the right protocols to get me in for the non stress test yesterday and by the time they got back to her she was already gone so I ended up going into the hospital anyway to get one done. I called and they said to just come on in since I was concerned. Anyway, everything was fine and they either caught her in a more active time (which she was quite active that morning) or it had something to do with me coming down with a cold this morning (interesting about this happening and then getting a double ear infection, Kim)! Anyway, it was a relief to see all was well. The staff was so nice and I wasn't at the hospital long at all. 

In other regards, our life has been turned a bit upside down since the whole mould incident. The mould is gone now but we are in the midst of a major Reno zone with a huge ticking clock and a landlady who is not exactly hurrying up! I'll update more about it later. Have a good day!


----------



## KatieSweet

Congrats Linny!


Hi ladies, 

Can I join in? :) I'm Katie, 31 years old, and last week I had a natural miscarriage at 5w+5. I stopped bleeding about 5 days ago after tapering off for a few days. My hormones are still all over the place so I don't really trust anything I'm feeling physically. (Stupid remaining pregnancy symptoms!) Emotionally I'm okay. I've felt a ton of sadness - still do at times - but I feel ready to try again. 

My midwife hasn't really followed up anymore ever since I called her telling I was bleeding (and I did pass tissue, so I know it really happened), so I'm kind of trying to figure out where to go from here, physically. I think what I'll do is just trust my instincts and emotions. 

I'm currently NTNP (we haven't actually dtd yet though) just because I embrace whatever happens in the next few weeks assuming I really have stopped bleeding, but would like to actively TTC again after AF so I'm waiting on that before resuming charting etc. So here I am. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## crysshae

Katie - I'm sorry to see you here. This group is full of very supportive ladies who know exactly where you're coming from. I hope you get your rainbow very soon.


----------



## Aleeah

Hey Ladies,

I'm so sorry I've taken so long to get back to you all. It's all been a blur the last few weeks, a happy blur though!:cloud9:

Firstly, congratulations Linny on your gorgeous baby girl!!! Good weight too and what a lovely name!!!:flower:

So as for me... I had a little girl too!!:baby: She's so lovely I feel so blessed and lucky, she's really content, only wakes at night time when I wake her for a feed, I'm exclusively breast feeding and I've had bad days but she's mostly been a dream with it. We've nicknamed her Gremlin for now as she makes strange sounds all the time but she still doesn't have a name as we're still debating over a few.

The birth wasn't as planned or expected. I was due to be induced on Thursday 19th June (2 weeks over due date!) but when I went in for the appointment at 3pm I was told I was already in the early stages of labour and induction wasn't needed. So I came home and went to bed. I awoke at 2.30am with stronger contractions and decided not to wake hubby and try and get through them by having a bath etc. Had to wake him at 8am when I couldn't bare them on my own and we set up the TENS machine I'd got to help with the pain, arrived at the hospital at 10am Friday morning to be told I was only 3cm dilated, had waters broken and then had the drip to get things going. It was then confirmed the baby had done a bowel movement inside me, so doctors were hoping for a quicker delivery to ensure she was ok. It was a long day and when I was checked again at 5pm I was 6cm dilated and the baby's heart rate was sporadic by this time but was just closely monitored.

I was checked again at 7pm and told I was still 6cm's and had made no progress. It was disheartening to hear as the contractions had continued with full force. I had to plead with the doctors to lay off a caesarean section for a little longer and lo and behold when I was checked again at 9pm I was 10cm dilated! However, somehow during labour my baby had turned and was now back to back, I was allowed to start pushing and did so for an hour but when checked again I was told my cervix was swelling and was now at 9.5cm and so was closing. I was left to wait and see if it would open again but by 1am the baby's heartrate suddenly dropped and we had no other choice but to go for an emergency c section. My beautiful baby arrived on Saturday 21st June at 2.02am weighing 7lb 13oz. 

I thought I'd be upset about having a c section but honestly, the doctors gave my body every chance to have a natural labour but sometimes things are just not meant to be. I'm surprised at my recovery following the c section, it'll be 2 weeks this Saturday and I feel normal already. I'm obviously still being wary not lifting heavy things or driving but I feel fit enough to. The scar is healing well, though is longer than I expected, apparently they had to make a longer incision to get the baby out as she was so low down and needed to come out quickly. But I consider it a war wound and something that will no doubt fade with bio oil etc. All in all if I could do things again I don't think I'd change a thing apart from her coming a bit earlier maybe!!

I'm sorry I didn't update you all sooner, I was in hospital initially and then after we got home it's been a sea of family and friends coming over as well as lots of time spent with hubby whilst he was off work. He's back at work now though and so it's very quiet at home but I'm glad to have the company of my little Gremlin!

I hope you're all doing well? I promise to catch up with everyone and see how you're all doing properly soon xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Week 1 .jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 9









Baby Week 1.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crysshae

She is lovely, Aleeah! Congratulations! I'm so glad you're feeling healed already and are happy with how the delivery and birth progressed.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Welcome KatieSweet. I just had a miscarriage at 5.5 weeks with our first. :cry: I totally understand what you are going through. I stopped bleeding a couple days ago. I'm feeling pretty normal. I lost all my pregnancy symptoms really fast. It was sad really. :nope: My husband and I are ready to try again as well, but my doctor said to wait until my AF starts and then we can try again. He said that way your body can recover as well as your hormones. So trying my best to be patient. :growlmad: I'm not a patient person. Hahaha!! I'm here for you Katie. We're pretty much in the exact same spot with our mc, so lets keep eachother updated. I'm so sorry for your loss and if you have any questions, please ask. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Aleeah said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I'm so sorry I've taken so long to get back to you all. It's all been a blur the last few weeks, a happy blur though!:cloud9:
> 
> Firstly, congratulations Linny on your gorgeous baby girl!!! Good weight too and what a lovely name!!!:flower:
> 
> So as for me... I had a little girl too!!:baby: She's so lovely I feel so blessed and lucky, she's really content, only wakes at night time when I wake her for a feed, I'm exclusively breast feeding and I've had bad days but she's mostly been a dream with it. We've nicknamed her Gremlin for now as she makes strange sounds all the time but she still doesn't have a name as we're still debating over a few.
> 
> The birth wasn't as planned or expected. I was due to be induced on Thursday 19th June (2 weeks over due date!) but when I went in for the appointment at 3pm I was told I was already in the early stages of labour and induction wasn't needed. So I came home and went to bed. I awoke at 2.30am with stronger contractions and decided not to wake hubby and try and get through them by having a bath etc. Had to wake him at 8am when I couldn't bare them on my own and we set up the TENS machine I'd got to help with the pain, arrived at the hospital at 10am Friday morning to be told I was only 3cm dilated, had waters broken and then had the drip to get things going. It was then confirmed the baby had done a bowel movement inside me, so doctors were hoping for a quicker delivery to ensure she was ok. It was a long day and when I was checked again at 5pm I was 6cm dilated and the baby's heart rate was sporadic by this time but was just closely monitored.
> 
> I was checked again at 7pm and told I was still 6cm's and had made no progress. It was disheartening to hear as the contractions had continued with full force. I had to plead with the doctors to lay off a caesarean section for a little longer and lo and behold when I was checked again at 9pm I was 10cm dilated! However, somehow during labour my baby had turned and was now back to back, I was allowed to start pushing and did so for an hour but when checked again I was told my cervix was swelling and was now at 9.5cm and so was closing. I was left to wait and see if it would open again but by 1am the baby's heartrate suddenly dropped and we had no other choice but to go for an emergency c section. My beautiful baby arrived on Saturday 21st June at 2.02am weighing 7lb 13oz.
> 
> I thought I'd be upset about having a c section but honestly, the doctors gave my body every chance to have a natural labour but sometimes things are just not meant to be. I'm surprised at my recovery following the c section, it'll be 2 weeks this Saturday and I feel normal already. I'm obviously still being wary not lifting heavy things or driving but I feel fit enough to. The scar is healing well, though is longer than I expected, apparently they had to make a longer incision to get the baby out as she was so low down and needed to come out quickly. But I consider it a war wound and something that will no doubt fade with bio oil etc. All in all if I could do things again I don't think I'd change a thing apart from her coming a bit earlier maybe!!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't update you all sooner, I was in hospital initially and then after we got home it's been a sea of family and friends coming over as well as lots of time spent with hubby whilst he was off work. He's back at work now though and so it's very quiet at home but I'm glad to have the company of my little Gremlin!
> 
> I hope you're all doing well? I promise to catch up with everyone and see how you're all doing properly soon xxx

Congrats!!! She's adorable!! :thumbup:


----------



## KatieSweet

Aleeah, congrats! Beautiful baby girl <3

Mrs R - aw thanks! Looks like we are in the same situation.. I like the idea of following one and other on our journey onward. 
I've read on a lot of sites that it is best to wait until after AF, others say it's OK to start when you feel ready. So I'm going to do what I feel is right, take it slowly and one day at a time. 
In any case DH and I haven't DtD yet, that will have to wait a while I think :) It all feels a bit too sensitive still. I mean, I can't even ride a bike without feeling discomfort, let alone - and I'll let you finish that sentence.


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Aleeah!!!!
Shes absolutely beautiful and I knew you would have a girl!
So thrilled for you, and glad that you have made peace with the csection. As long as you and little gremlin are both safe and happy then it doesnt matter how she got here. What an exciting week for news!
Lots of love to you both x x x


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Yeah KatieSweet my DH and I haven't dtd yet either. Honestly a bit nervous about it considering everything that has been happening with my lady parts the past week and a half. :nope: I feel pretty good really, but that doesn't mean dtd will feel great. So we'll see. Just going to be careful the first time we decide to.


----------



## slg76

Congratulations Aleeah!! Your daughter is beautiful and I'm so happy for you. I'm sorry the birth was so difficult but in the end you have the perfect outcome; a healthy baby :)

:wave: Hi Mrs R and Katie,
I'm sorry about your losses. My miscarriage was a bit odd but I have other health problems that contribute. I think I remember reading that Mrs R is waiting on AF? I eventually used acupuncture to get my cycle back. If you haven't bled by 8 weeks I would really recommend looking into it. I was told that once you stop bleeding your cervix closes and it's ok to DTD. From everything I have read, you can wait until after AF to try again but it's really for the purpose of dating your new pregnancy. But, if you track your ovulation you will know how far along you are anyhow. And, even if you don't know exactly how far along you are, so what? I hope you are both feeling better both physically and emotionally. This is a fantastic group of women and we are all here to help and support you as much as we can :flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Katie - Welcome here and so sorry about your recent loss. :hugs: Sounds like a good idea to NTNP until after first AF. Takes the pressure off and leaves things to fate! Was this your first pregnancy?

Aleeah - YAYYY! :happydance: So glad you finally came back and updated! :happydance: CONGRATULATIONS on baby Gremlin! ehhehe. I am so astonished you haven't chosen a name yet! Here, we are not allowed to leave the hospital until we've chosen a name! At any rate, I hope you can think of a perfect one soon...because I always update my calendar with babies' birth announcements and for now I have to leave her name as Gremlin. :winkwink:

That is quite an interesting birth experience you had and I'm sorry it ended up a bit more complicated than you'd hoped, and with an emcs no less! However, I'm soo glad that you're not feeling bad about getting the c-section and you are SOO right that you were at least given every possible chance to have a natural birth and it just wasn't meant to be. The very important thing is that Gremlin was born safe and sound! I'm glad your body is recovering nicely, and I am sure your c-section scar will fade nicely as well.

Gremlin is SOOOOO cute and I can imagine the family resemblance, although I've never actually seen your face! :haha: And so cool that you were right about it being a GIRL! :) Hehe. Sounds like you've definitely been busy with visitors these days! I hope you can get a bit more rest now. How cooperative she is that you have to wake HER up for night feedings! :) 

Also - because I hate missing details of birth announcements: how long was she? 

Linny - I was on my phone earlier so just wanted to add a little enthusiasm for you! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: YAYAYAYAYY!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on Elka Rose!!!!! I'm so happy that you finally have your rainbow baby in your arms! I hope all goes well and I can't wait to hear more of your story and of COURSE to see pics! I'll ask you the same question as Aleeah - how long was baby Elka? Once you've posted your birth story I'll pepper you with more questions. :winkwink:


----------



## slg76

It has been quite a while to be nameless?? It's a big choice though and she will never know the difference. Can't wait to hear what you decide. I don't think we are allowed to leave hospital without a name either? I named Emily at 14 weeks so I never had that issue!!

I forgot to say hi to you, Lit! I'm so glad that your baby is moving around more and everything looks good. Whew!!! Interesting about reduced movement with illness coming on. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!

Aleeah congrats!!! she's beautiful!!!! glad your recovery has been so good! I can't wait to hear about her name :)

Linny congrats on Elka Rose!! beautiful name!!! can't wait to see pics :)

Sara how's your cycle these days? 

Becky you starting to BD yet? Must be getting to that point of your cycle.

Bright how about you where are you on the cycle?

AFM nothing exciting 2/3 dpo I think... had a good chat with my OH last night he's always said that he doesn't want to "try" it'll happen. But I told him that with my age we don't have that luxury. He agreed :) so starting next cycle we're going to dtd every other day from cd 5 - cd 15, that's what I told him :) cd 15 may be a little long, since I ov on CD 7- 9 usually.. but that I would prep him for longer just in case ;)

Well must run and get DS, hope all is good with everyone.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you slg76. :hugs: I'm hoping my AF starts sooner rather than later. I'm actually doing pretty good considering. I'm ready to try again, but want to make sure we do it right and follow my doctor's orders to wait until my AF starts to try again. I hate having to wait considering I waited 4 months to get pregnant, just to lose it and now I have to wait again. But I want a healthy baby and if he wants us to wait, we'll do that.


----------



## slg76

Hi Kim! It's so good to have you back in our thread! :hugs: I'm doing fine. I usually use CM to determine ovulation and this month I think I Od pretty early. We snuck one BD in on O day and I think I'm 8 dpo now. This cycle is a bit weird but that's not surprising given I used injectables last month and started a few new supplements this month. 

Mrs R, I'm a terribly impatient person so I get where you are coming from. I tried for almost 2 years to get pregnant and then miscarried at 9.5 weeks. It took me a very long 111 days to get a period after my mc. Now it's coming up on a year since I was pregnant. You can only imagine what kind of lesson in patience this has been for me!!!!!! That said, when you are ready for a baby it is consuming and every month feels like forever. You have every right to be wanting things to hurry up already :) I hope your body gets back on track quickly. If you don't have any other health issues I would be surprised if it took longer than about 6 weeks to get a period.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies - I owe you all a catchup but I jumped to posting when I saw Aleeah posted! Aleeah, Baby G is adorable!!!! I'm sorry birth was such a rollercoaster, but it was all worth it for that sweet little lady!!! So happy for you!!

We now have three babies on this thread: Rowan, Elka and Baby G! YAY!!!! <3

Kim and Sig, I can't wait to hear about you BFPs...they're surely on the way!


----------



## Mrs Reineke

slg76 I'm so sorry to hear that getting pregnant has been so rough for you. :nope: It makes me feel horrible to complain with trying for 4 months and then having a mc. I can't even imagine how hard this has been for you. I hope and pray you get your BFP real soon. You deserve it. :hugs:


----------



## appebilly

Hi ladies! I'm also waiting for AF to show after a D&C almost two weeks ago. I was 13 weeks when I found out the baby had no heartbeat. It was two long years of ttc to get the bfp and now I'm just dreading trying again for fear it will take that long again. 

We were told to wait until after I see a perinatologist and also have genetic testing but I feel like when my body is ready it will happen. We have been trying but not stressing it. I have no idea if I will ovulate this month and I've never gotten a positive opk and I've tested with them almost every cycle. At least now I know I have the ability to ovulate still! 

I have high risk pregnancies, one still birth, three early miscarriages and three healthy children. We waited 14 years before like crazy people deciding we wanted to try again. I'm 35 and that clock is ticking lol


----------



## slg76

Mrs R--I don't want to make you feel bad for complaining!! Like I said a few months of trying, especially after a loss, is a few months too many. Thank goodness not many people have as much trouble as I do because then nobody would be having kids :dohh: I love seeing the other ladies on here get BFPs and now three of them have babies :dance: I hope you join them very, very soon :flow: 

I hope you are getting through ok, Diana <3


----------



## klsltsp

Sara question for you, when you're using EWCM to predict ov, do you go by when it starts? I've never used opks, I tried this cycle, and I think they worked hahaha but the EWCM started a day or so before I got my +ve opk...and then the EWCM was done the day after the +opk.. so it confused me..


----------



## slg76

Kim, that sounds right on to me. You actually O the day after your first positive OPK and your EWCM should dry up then too (after O). I get EWCM for a couple days but I usually get more and more the days leading up to O. I would say I usually O after 2-3 days of EWCM. I only know for sure when I O because the EWCM dries up but I have a good idea of when it's coming. I usually confirm with OPKs.


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you slg76. 

So before my mc around ovulation I would get ovary pains and my CM would increase then turn into ewcm. Well today I've had ovary pains and my CM is really creamy? It feels like I normally would right before I ovulate. There's no way I could be ovulating this soon after a mc right? I started spotting on the 25th and the bleeding ended completely yesterday or the day before. I can't remember. But that's way to soon right?


----------



## slg76

hmmmm, I think it's normal for your body signals to be different this month since your hormone levels are skewed from the pregnancy. I remember having more ovary pain after my mc. It would be quite early but not out of the question for you to be ovulating. Do you ever use OPKs? You could confirm ovulation that way so you don't have to guess. Isn't it frustrating when we can't tell what is going on in our own body?


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Seriously annoying slg76! Before my mc my AF was regular the entire 17 years I've had one. My cycles were always about 28-30 days. I always knew within hours when my AF was going to start and always had the same ovulation symptoms each month. Now I have no idea what my body will do. Hopefully it will get back to what is was, but who knows.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - everyone is different with regards to how many days of EWCM, etc but what Sara said is definitely the usual pattern! I sometimes get EWCM for 4 or 5 days. Also, it IS possible to still get EWCM for a day or two after ovulation due to the leftover estrogen - it's happened to me twice, including the time I got this BFP - but the usual is definitely for it to dry up right after O. Good luck this cycle! I like your plan for this month. 

Sara - I think you might have confused Kim's and my experience with Linny's reduced fetal movements. The reason they were checking my baby was due to an elevated heart rate, which can be caused by maternal fever/illness. :) 

Mrs r - it's possible to O very quickly after an mc. It is also possible that you could get ov pains for a few days before you actually ov (it's happened to me before but then when I -actually- ov it feels different and I can tell). You could also be having weird pains from your uterus shrinking back to normal that you are mistaking for ov pains. The sensation of that was different from what I'd ever experienced before. I agree OPKs might be a good idea to help you out. And the only way to actually confirm ov actually happenED (not just your body is gearing up for it) it through tracking your Basal Body Temperature (BBT) every morning at the same time. But definitely not necessary and can lead to obsessiveness in some. ;) (Not me or anything! Hehe.) 
Hope your body stops confusing you soon!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Just to let you know mrs r, I got pos opks all the way through my first cycle after mmc, I think the hormones can be really out of sync that first month or so. I'd say just dtd regularly this first cycle and hopefully you'll catch the egg. As lit says temping is the only way to know for sure. 

Lit I'm so glad baby was well and all ok! 

Kim yep what slg said! My ewcm usually goes within a day or so of oving. What cd or dpo are you now? 

I'm cd8. Getting ready to opk and dtd! Again!!


----------



## KatieSweet

Thank you for being so welcoming! :hugs: 

Mrs R - I'm also nervous for the first time DTD. DH is always patient and understanding with me so it should be okay. 

slg76 - thanks for that! I figured it would mostly be about dating purposes. As long as I feel fine and am no longer bleeding, I feel it's okay to at least not prevent. We'll just have to see what happens in the next few weeks. I feel good about this :) 

Literati - yes it was my first pregnancy, got my BFP on my third cycle. I feel hopeful I'll have my rainbow soon, which is why I'm NTNP. No TTC stress, but also giving it a chance if it's meant to be! 

I could always tell when I ovulate going by CM and simply feeling frisky ;) but my hormones are out of whack now so I'm going to go by the only reliable symptom I get when I ovulate ever since going off BC: terrible acid reflux. So once I feel like I want to heave out my chocolate immediately after eating it, that's when I know ovulation's on its way. #weirdo
And while BBT'ing isn't as reliable after MC, I have resumed doing that just to be able to confirm ovulation in the event that I do conceive while NTNP. 

Before we DTD I'm looking into improving my iron intake as I feel I'm probably anemic at this point. (I'm a vegetarian, combine that with MC and we have a winner.)
Does anyone know whether it's safe to take B-complex vitamins (B6/B-complex with B12) again after MC? I stopped bleeding a week ago. I'd ask my midwife / doctor but sadly they're not really helpful at this point.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Mrs R. thought I'd tell you that last August I had an early mc, I may even call it a chemical pregnancy, I was about 4 + 5 weeks. Well I ovulated right on time just like always and was pregnant again 3 weeks later (I have a 21 day cycle). So it is possible that you are ovulating. Sadly for me I then had a mmc... but it was such a rare unusual occurence and not related to my mc right before it.

Katie sounds like you're being smart increasing your iron and such. I am a firm believer that you have to advocate for yourself these days, it's just the way the medical systems seem to work, not a bad thing but it's important to understand your body! Good job!

Becky CD 8 huh :) when are you thinking you'll ov this month? Are you doing/taking anything special?

Thanks Lit/Sara and others, I've never paid attention to my EWCM or ov before it's all quite baffling hahaha One thing that seemed odd is that one 2 days my EWCM had dark blood in it... do you think that could be caused by ov? it was never red... but I would feel a bit crampy, then when I wiped (sorry tmi) there would be tonnes of EWCM and some dark brown blood... weird... 

AFM I am 4/5 dpo feeling normal :) I don't expect anything this cycle but am looking forward to next cycle!! Becky and Sara hopefully I'll be chasing your bfps!!!

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you ladies for all your advice. Before I knew I was pregnant and during my pregnancy I had a constant aching in my lower right abdomen right near my pelvis. Doctor thought it may be round ligament pain. But it went away during my mc and now it's back? So it's lower than where my ovary is. Anyone know what that is? Could it be due to my uterus growing and now going back to normal? my body is totally confusing me. :dohh:


----------



## KatieSweet

Mrs Reineke said:


> Thank you ladies for all your advice. Before I knew I was pregnant and during my pregnancy I had a constant aching in my lower right abdomen right near my pelvis. Doctor thought it may be round ligament pain. But it went away during my mc and now it's back? So it's lower than where my ovary is. Anyone know what that is? Could it be due to my uterus growing and now going back to normal? my body is totally confusing me. :dohh:

Hi Mrs R - I've got the same thing. Still feeling twinging every once in a while in my ovary/groin area and yesterday felt some twinging behind my belly button. I'm thinking it's just my body settling back to how it was before pregnancy.


----------



## KatieSweet

klsltsp said:


> Katie sounds like you're being smart increasing your iron and such. I am a firm believer that you have to advocate for yourself these days, it's just the way the medical systems seem to work, not a bad thing but it's important to understand your body! Good job!

Thanks Kim. I'm going to continue trusting my own intuition, because medical professionals seem to have more of a wait-and-see-what-goes-wrong approach instead of aiding in being more preventative or staying healthy while recovering. I'm learning that this is up to me.


----------



## slg76

KatieSweet said:


> klsltsp said:
> 
> 
> Katie sounds like you're being smart increasing your iron and such. I am a firm believer that you have to advocate for yourself these days, it's just the way the medical systems seem to work, not a bad thing but it's important to understand your body! Good job!
> 
> Thanks Kim. I'm going to continue trusting my own intuition, because medical professionals seem to have more of a wait-and-see-what-goes-wrong approach instead of aiding in being more preventative or staying healthy while recovering. I'm learning that this is up to me.Click to expand...

^^^yes!!! I great up with a Dr for a dad, My body seems to be the exception to normal in medical situations, and I've been through breast cancer treatment. All that taught me that your health is your own responsibility! Sadly, Drs are overworked and sometimes just not very good and they tend to brush off problems and treat everybody the same. 

Kim, I know its normal for some women to spot during ovulation. It's from the follicle rupturing. I wouldn't worry about it, especially if it happens regularly. 

Happy Independence Day to all the American ladies (and to anybody else that wants to celebrate America :haha:)


----------



## teacup

I just wanted to pop in and say a massive congratulations to Aleeah and Linny! :happydance: :wohoo: :dance:

Aleeah - she looks absolutely gorgeous!! :cloud9: Can't wait to hear the name you settle on. Glad to hear you've recovered well from the c section. xxx

Linny - Elka Rose is such a beautiful name! :flower: Really looking forward to seeing a picture! Congratulations! I hope everything went well with your birth and you are both recovering well. xxx


----------



## Mrs Reineke

Thank you KatieSweet. Nice to know it's not just me having weird aches.:hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies,

I'm a little over a week post d&c and the aches and pains seems seem to be normal as our bodies reset. Also, OPKs will turn positive if HCG is in your system, which is probably why you're getting positive opks for days on end. 

Kim, spotting during O is common - I'm sure all is fine...maybe it was implantation bleeding??? (fingers super crossed)

Thanks Sara! Happy 4th to you as well! <3

AFM, My doctor put me on pelvic rest for an entire month after my d&c, which stinks since dh and I haven't DTD since I got my positive pregnancy test on May 7. 

She also told us to wait 2 full cycles before ttc again - we're going for testing on July 17 so I might wait until we have the results in hopes we can avoid a third loss.

I went to see a therapist on Wednesday - a lovely lady who specializes in pregnancy/fertililty issues. Talking to a 3rd party really helped and I'm looking forward to returning next week. I'm feeling a little better buy it ebbs and flows.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - blood tinged EWCM can be a normal sign of fertility, although I have personally never experienced it. 

Katie - B6 should be fine to take after a mc. I know lots of us took it and it can actually help prevent a mc and can help with fertility. The proper dose of b12 should be fine as well. 

Mrs w - nice you're at the exciting part of your cycle again. 

Alt - I'm glad talking to a counsellor helped you out. That is a long time for pelvic rest! I can see how that would be a bit annoying! It sounds like a good idea to wait to TTC until after you get some of that testing done. :hugs: I hope you never have to go through a loss again.

Teacup - glad you checked in. Anything new with you? 

Where is Sabster these days?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Just getting on to try and write a proper post :)

Lit - So SO glad everything is fine. It makes sense if you had an infection coming on and she was more active. I used to have the opposite, as in her HB would be low and they'd say she was just sleepy...it never really reassured me until I had another one done showing she'd gone back to her usual....So much worry involved in carrying these babes...All worth it! I'm not sure how long she is - i'll measure her later :haha: but she is very tall...she fits into none of the newborn grows. x

Glad to hear the mould has cleared up but what on earth is a Reno Zone? X

Katie S - So sorry to meet you under these circumstances :hugs:....It is not easy at all. Tbh I didn't find midwives terribly helpful in early pregnancy or for 1st tri loss. In any case, there's a ton of well informed women on this thread - you won't find a better support group. X

Cryss - It seems like you got some great betas!? but I can't find the actual post! Anyway...high fives momma! X

Aleeah!!!!! Hello! And welcome to the world ....Gremlin :haha: . She is beautiful and so alert! I love her head of hair too.. Hope you find a name you both like soon. 
Wow, what a birth story! If there was ever any small doubt that you are a strong strong woman this puts paid to it! I cannot even imagine your strength of will to keep going despite their 'Cervix news' updates...I know so many women would be put off by that. So glad your recovery is going well...it gives me hope (I will explain more below!)

Mrs R - i'm so sorry to meet you under these circumstances...this is the best place to be though, it's a safe haven...loads of information about things like vitamins, emotional wellbeing, OPK's...they'll cheer you through trying and then pregnancy. X

Kay - Glad to hear you and OH on the same page...I had to have similar conversation with mine about the relaxed approach when zooming towards the big 40. Anyway i'm sure he can't complain about having too much sex :haha:!! I'm sure you can both manage to keep it interesting and relaxed as well X

Appebilly - So so sorry to hear of your loss - and your history - particularly after having waited so patiently for pregnancy. They do say that after miscarriage you can find you are more likely to get pregnant...I certainly found statistics supporting that theory....so hopefully it won't be too long next time. 35 is NOT old...I am 37 and thought I was well past it - but these days we live well and eat well and there's no reason to believe you're past it X

Teacup - Thanks love! How are you getting along love? 22 weeks! I can't believe it! Do you have any bump pics you'd like to share?! X

Bright - How are you doing?

Blue - how are you me dear?! X

Alt - A whole month? That seems excessive...did she say why? Do you know when you'd get the results from the tests back? Really glad that going to see someone helped you (I did the same and found it very helpful)...There's just nothing to say to make it easier...I hope a bit of healing time and some answers will really help when ttc next. x

For all the ladies ttcal who are new and asking about vitamins/herbs/statistics - this was my go-to website for information on all of that stuff - it might help you too! https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home

Afm - Well my birth story is a bit similar to Aleeahs...well, in the sense that it ended with EMCS and I was put on the drip. As you know I went in for reduced movements and they recommended induction, after initially refusing and having a scan the doctor really pressed the issue and between ourselves we decided we needed to do it.

I went in on the sunday and they checked my cervix, only a tiny opening but soft. So they inserted a pessary to try and 'ripen the cervix'. That day I fetl very little and when checked again nothing had changed. They inserted a second one at 10pm and DF had to go home. I spent that night having a lot of medium contractions. Got out the TENS machine and found it a big help. The following morning they checked me again and I was still only 1cm but much more effaced, so they inserted the 3rd pessary. 

I went in a hot bath, DF helped me with massage and I spent the day getting stronger contractions. Come evening time I was 2cm and they said they'd be happy to break my waters but labour ward was full so I needed to stay where I was and DF had to go home. DF very angry, I hadn't slept for 2 days and really didn't want him to leave. Anyway, they let him stay till about 2am and gave me diamorphine to try and help me sleep...I did sleep for a bit before they woke me at 6am to check me and I was 4cm so they took me down to labour ward and phoned DF. I vomited several times on the way down and felt pretty out of it. Doctor came in and broke my waters and started me on the drip. It was going ok for about 2 hours on just G&A, then they turned the drip up and my back pain was ramped up 10 times. The doctor came and palpated me and said she thought she was back to back...It felt like that as I was ironically getting a LOT of movement all at the very front. At 3 hours in I could barely breathe the pain was so intense in my back..I thought this couldn't be right but I couldn't even take a breath between contractions to say this. Anyway, at 4 hours the doctor examined me and I was still 4cm. Quite depressing news tbh

They asked me if I wanted to try an epidural and see if pain relief would help open the cervix, I said yes - what could it hurt? - They came in and placed it and initially I thought it was working however I noticed I could still feel quite a bit of back pain. They called the anesthetist back and he said back pain was hardest to get rid of and tried another 'drug'...this also didn't work, then another- still not working. 4 hours later and the pain was there with a vengeance. I didn't realise epidurals could fail sometimes. I was obviously pretty unfortunate with that. Anyway, they checked me again about 10 hours after being put on the drip and I was...yep, still 4cm. I felt like I didn't have a shred of hope to cling to so when they mentioned a C-section I was flooded with relief.

The people in the theatre were lovely to me, in fact everyone was lovely to me on the labour ward...they really helped me to keep going despite no progress in the beginning. And like you Aleeah, I regret nothing. 

I was so grateful to sleep that night as well! Elka slept right through - it's like she 'knew' :haha:

So there we go, i'm still struggling with my scar with getting up and I also still have a terrible back from the labour. Breastfeeding was going great to begin with but she slips on her latch a bit now so it is a bit sore, getting help with it though. She's a quiet little thing, no trouble at all - and as they saying goes 'It was all worth it' :haha:

XX


----------



## Linnypops

Oh and here's some little pic-a-roos!x
 



Attached Files:







elka_rose.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 6









elka_rose2.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bluestars

Linny - what a rough time you have had !!! But what a beautiful baby you have now! Shes stunning. I love her name its so different. I love love love the photos ! Shes adorable. Hopefully your recovery ill go smoothly and the breastfeeding gets a little easier. 

Hey to all the new ladies that have joined us. Im sorry we meet under these circumstances. These are great ladies that will help as much as they can! Hope your rainbows come to you soon. 

Teacup-how are you honey! Whar have you been doing with yourself ?

Lit-howar you doing now ? 

Crys - any more news at your end ? 

How are all you other ladies ? 


Afm- nothing new on my end really. Been pretty busy summer time is always busy with family coming over to visit so that started this week. Baby is moving loads and I just fall in love with her a little bit more each time she kicks. 

Sorry if ive missed anyone and not had a proper post but im in my phone and i keep loosing where I am and what im saying. My memory is terrible!!!

Xxxx


----------



## KatieSweet

Linnypops said:


> Katie S - So sorry to meet you under these circumstances :hugs:....It is not easy at all. Tbh I didn't find midwives terribly helpful in early pregnancy or for 1st tri loss. In any case, there's a ton of well informed women on this thread - you won't find a better support group. X

Hi Linny! Your baby is beautiful! Congrats again :)
Joining this group was a bit double for me, as I wish I didn't have to be here, but at the same time I'm very happy to be here and that I've found a place where I feel understood. It really does help :hugs:
I hope to be able to give back and use what I've learned or am still learning to help other women, too. 

Well ladies, I did a HPT this morning and it came out entirely negative. Not even a squinter. This means everything went "well", I think! It felt weird to feel happy about a negative, but it's closure for me and DH. 
On to getting myself a bit more healthy! x


----------



## bluestars

24 week bump. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140705_125006.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crysshae

She's beautiful Linny! I have back labor, but what you describe seems to have something to do with her not being in the right position. I'm glad the CS was offered after no dilation for that long. The epidural worked for the C-section; right?

Emma - Lovely bump. I'm glad to hear you're doing well.

Alt - A month does seem long. Glad to hear the therapist is helping.

Katie - It is strange to be happy about a BFN or even AF. We've all been there. It just helps you move on.

I'm doing well. Had a busy day for the 4th of July yesterday. Even got a slight sunburn. My scan is Thursday morning.

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## crysshae

Apple - I think your post got lost at the bottom of that page and we didn't see it because others had written on the next page. Sorry about that. 

35 is not too old. I had my youngest at 35 with no issues. I have had MCs since deciding to try again but have made it to nearly 7 weeks with this one now and praying everything is perfect. You'll have your rainbow soon.


----------



## slg76

Hi apple. I'm in a similar situation. Took 1.5 years to get a bfp with #2 and then I lost it. Now another year gone and nothing. I'm almost 38. And dd is almost 4 and I'm starting to worry about age gap and loosing all the freedom I've gained since dd is getting more independent. I can shower alone and make phone calls and sometimes even sleep through the night now! I also worry about stress on hubby and marriage. Ugh! Maybe it's all just trying to convince myself that one child is enough :shrug:

How old are your kids?


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - beautiful bump! You look great. Thanks for posting 

Linny - thank you for regaling the whole birth story for us! It sounds like a very frustrating and also horribly painful labour! :( sorry the epidural didn't work for you. I am so glad Elka came safe and sound in the end! She is such a cutie and has lots f hair! I'm glad she let you sleep the first night. :) I hope breastfeeding improves soon. 

Sorry about my terminology confusing you - I meant 'Reno' as in short for renovation zone! :) 


I will explain more later but I'm on my phone as I've been staying at my parents' house and I find it way too frustrating to type much here! So sorry to the others I didn't reply to. I'll try to catch up soon.


----------



## Cameliaa

Hi ladies! Such an encouragement to see healthy babies born! Very happy for you. 

I lost my 3rd baby nearly 3 weeks ago. This was my first mc. I have two elder boys - perfectly healthy pregnancies. 

First I couldn't even grasp the thought of TTC again, but I think I will get to it in a few months. Right now I just want to grieve whenever I feel like it, relax, take some ayurveda medicine and enjoy the summer with cycling and bathing in the sea. But I wonder how long did it take for you to be ready to get pregnant again? As I have never experienced fear before this preganancy, I am really concerned about being too frightened next time. I don't want to be, but the reality is that I now know what can happen. How to get over it?

Also, I don't want to have protected sex. It just doesn't feel right. On the other hand, I know that I should wait at least for a couple of cycles before trying again.


----------



## Sabster

Congrats Aleeah and Linny! beautiful babies!!!!!

Sorry I haven't been updating, i was on vacation and just dealing with the heat and my bad mood. No news on my side, i am feeling breezy, the baby seems to be doing well and I think I am finally showing, although for someonethat is 18 weeks I just look a bit chunky LOL

I got a body pillow and i am in HEAVEN!!!! also had a huge fight with DH and we have to talk and work things out. I think I am more stressed out that i would like to admit and will work towards a peaceful next 5 months!!

Welcome to all the new ladies, sorry its under such crappy circumstances, but honestly it helped me alot to come and vent here because no one in my immediate circle of friends really understands what its like to have an MC or multiple ones.

There is hope and your body is going to be nuts for a little while, but things will settle and you will get pregnant and you will have your baby! Do not doubt!

Hugz to all


----------



## slg76

Welcome Cameilaa :flower: 
I'm so sorry about your loss. I had a mc almost a year ago now. I tried the very next cycle to get pregnant again, but I have fertility issues and have no time to waste. I'm still not pregnant :growlmad: Many people seem to be ready right away but plenty of people take a few month off before they feel ready. I think you just need to do what feels right for you and I think you will know when you are ready again. 

Maybe the ladies who have been pregnant again are best to ask about the fear of being pregnant again. From what I hear (and how I suspect I will feel) there is no getting around the fear after a mc. I think having a mc steals the innocence that we have about being pregnant with only healthy babies. I think the best we can do is try to not let the fear steal all the joy from the next pregnancy. It sounds to me like you don't have a health problem that is causing the mc and this one was probably just an unlucky cell division that went wrong. If that's true, you are unlikely to have another mc. If you really struggle with this issue than maybe you could talk to a counselor? I'm actually setting up my first appointment with a counselor that specializes in fertility/family planning issues. 

Maybe for now you could use cycle timing as birth control? So just don't have sex when you are ovulating. Or the pull out method. This way you don't have to hassle with birth control per say and you are much less likely to get pregnant. If by some chance you still end up pregnant it probably wouldn't be the end of the world since you are wanting a baby now anyway. It does feel strange to think about birth control doesn't it? 

I'm sorry again about your loss. This thread is full of wonderful women who have a lot of support and helpful advise to offer. 

Emma, thanks for sharing your bump photo. You look beautiful. I loved having a bump...well about 90% of the time anyway :)


----------



## Sabster

Cameliaa said:


> Hi ladies! Such an encouragement to see healthy babies born! Very happy for you.
> 
> I lost my 3rd baby nearly 3 weeks ago. This was my first mc. I have two elder boys - perfectly healthy pregnancies.
> 
> First I couldn't even grasp the thought of TTC again, but I think I will get to it in a few months. Right now I just want to grieve whenever I feel like it, relax, take some ayurveda medicine and enjoy the summer with cycling and bathing in the sea. But I wonder how long did it take for you to be ready to get pregnant again? As I have never experienced fear before this preganancy, I am really concerned about being too frightened next time. I don't want to be, but the reality is that I now know what can happen. How to get over it?
> 
> Also, I don't want to have protected sex. It just doesn't feel right. On the other hand, I know that I should wait at least for a couple of cycles before trying again.

Hi Camelia,

im really sorry to hear about your loss, its not an easy thing to overcome but with a good support system and lots of love, patience and HOPE things get better. 
We were TTC from May 2012. I became pregnant in May 2013 ( fist time ever) had an MC at 7W. Then I became pregnant again after 6 months.. so December 2013 and I MC'd un January 2014. 
I wont lie, it has been a grueling experience on my moral and on my self esteem. I was very hopeless for a while and I became extremely bitter about the whole thing. Like Sara said, you feel robbed, and having it happen twice in a row is pretty traumatic because you are just paralysed with fear. it also catches you completely unprepared and leaves you mourning for something that could have been... its a weird place to be and women dont talk alot about miscarriages and loss... and no one knows what to say to make you feel better. 

SO, After my MC in January this year, my Af came back after 40 days and then i became pregnant again the next cycle after ( so end of feb... march ?) I am now 18 weeks pregnant and it looks like everything will be ok. 

After the second MC I decided to blast my body with vitex, to get my hormones back to normal as fast as possible, because I find that feeling normal is essential to a recovery from an MC. We didnt discuss TTC with my DH, but we continued to have unprotected sex. I looked at my CM and just took a backseat to the whole TTC thing and I was starting to consider a childless life since my DH and I do not believe in assisted reproduction. The next step for us would have been adoption, which is a B*** to get done in my neck of the woods...

luckily things look good, but we have been super cautious and some people dont know that we are expecting. we JUST told our extended family and I am almost 5 months pregnant....

I would say the most important thing is to keep a positive attitude, feel all the feelings you need go through and trust life/ the universe/yourself to turn the situation around. 
:hugs:


----------



## KatieSweet

Well, DH and I took the plunge yesterday! LOL pun not intended. We DTD (12 days after MC) and I'm relieved to say that it didn't hurt. 
We also decided to stick with our gut feeling to NTNP (after _starting _with protection) solely based on the fact that I had no pain or discomfort or any bleeding (not during, not after) and that I enjoyed being intimate with DH again after the past few weeks. 
I hear what midwives and doctors are saying, but it's my body I'm listening to. And my body's giving us the go ahead. Whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Cameliaa

Thank you, slg76.

I really do appreciate your support. Over the past few weeks I have come to realize that I am truly understood only by women who have experienced the loss like I did. And it is truly helpful.

I am sorry about you not being able to get preganant yet. I am sure you can overcome whatever health issues you have to have a healthy pregancy and a beautiful baby. Hope you do soon.

I don't have any health issues except that I am 37 and may be just getting too old. I know this is not yet an age when I cannot have children, but I had my first two at 24 and 28 without any problem. My doctor indicated that age may be a factor for us (my husband is 43), but she generally she thinks we don't have any issues to have a healthy pregancy. She will have me tested after my first cycle just to be on the safe side. She said that I should get a test for antiphospholipid syndrome which is a major cause for mc, but it is highly unlikely for me to have it. So let's see.

Thanks also for some tips re. birth control. I think we will stick to natural ways of not actively trying.


----------



## Cameliaa

Sabster, thanks for this. I am very happy for you. 

You know, when I read some of your stories I think that I shouldn't really complain since I already have children. But somehow it hurts nevertheless and I know that my little angel will always remain part of our family and memories.

It's true that no one really talks about this experience. I was surprised to find out that both my mom and my mother-in-law have had mc. I didn't know it before.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sabster I loved my body pillow when pregnant too!! Can't wait to use it again! They are so comfy. By the end I felt like a whale, even turning over in bed was like a work out but the pillow helped. 

Slg I too enjoyed having a bump. I found the early 'is it a bump or is she fat' stage a bit awkward and I was uncomfortable at the end but I miss my bump and can't wait for another one. It was lovely and watching it move and seeing a foot or limb poke out was incredible!! 

Cameliaa I'm sure you will be fine and hope it won't take long to get your bfp. I'm 33, nearly 34 and dh is 40 so I worry about age too. Some ladies are very fertile after a mc, I wasn't one of them but I hope you will be. X

Katie, glad you enjoyed taking the plunge ;-) carrying on being close, intimate and talking to your oh is important after a loss, tackle grief as a team and you'll be stronger. 

Lit, sorry about your unexpected Reno situation. Try to go with the flow if you can and not be stressed, baby just wants love and food, they won't notice if the house isn't perfect although I know you will want it all ready. 

Alt, how are you doing Hun? Thinking of you xx

Afm I'm cd12 now. No pos opk yet, probably ov next week. I'm so hoping my bfp comes soon. It's been 6 months since my mmc now and because I got preg first try the last two times I never dreamt it would take this long. Fed up now, keep your fingers crossed ladies xx


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies 

Do any of you know if I'm showers to take piriton while pregnant? Been eaten alive by cleggs and I'm so swollen and itchy where they have bitten me xxx


----------



## rosemint

Hi ladies,

First post here~ Just want to join in the wait with people who understands. 

I lost my first pregnancy at 7 weeks on June 3rd. It's been 5 weeks and I'm still waiting for AF. Like Cameliaa said, I finally came on these boards that I've been following because I realized many people just don't understand. I don't blame them but it's hard to talk to anyone else about it. 

I really want to ask friends if they've ever had a miscarriage before, so I can come out and tell them my experience. Which is obviously impossible. 

Yesterday, my twin sister who had been my closest friend suggested me to watch the movie "What to Expect When You're Expecting". She proceeded to get very offended when I politely and tactfully told her it's not a movie I wish to watch right now. She said a lot of hurtful things that she probably didn't mean to in the past but this was the last straw. I was incredulous. She honestly think the movie will help me "because one of the character also had a miscarriage". She's has a healthy baby boy and never had an mc.

That was when I finally broke down. I feel sad that I cannot talk to those closest to me, but it strengthen my resolve to recover from this. Waiting for this first AF is agonizing. Some days it gives me hope that I might be pregnant again. Others I feel stupid for hoping.


----------



## crysshae

Emma - I don't know what that is. Ask your doc to be sure.

Rose - I'm sorry for your loss. We all do understand what you're going through. This group is full of wonderful ladies and great support. I hope you are able to speak with your sister about your feelings.


----------



## slg76

:wave: hi rosemint
I'm glad you found us. People really do mean well but just don't know how to help. I'm sorry about your loss. This group is my very favorite and is full of wonderful women <3


----------



## KatieSweet

Welcome Rosemint! :flower: 
I'm so sorry for your loss and I'm sorry you're having to deal with people who mean well generally, but can't really grasp what you're going through. (Totally would not want to watch What To Expect now, either.) 
This truly is a wonderful group of ladies, and I hope you'll find it as supportive and informative as I have the past few weeks.


----------



## Nina83

Hi Guys, remember me? :(
I disappeared back in October, it was all a little too much for me :(
I just stalked Blue back here to see her awesome bump, and am so happy to see some baby pictures!

Aleeha, You must be over the moon! She is a gorgeous little thing! That hair! Those cheeks!!! I am so so happy for you <3
Linny, Another beautiful baby! I'm so happy for you!
Lit, Just sending you some hugs, you're 35 weeks already, wowzers!
Blue, love the bump!
Crysshae, Yay! Stick little bub!!!
slg, I see you around the board and keep hoping to see a ticker. :dust: so soon I hope <3 

For all the rest of you, I don't quite know you, but I'm sending you all lot's of love, hoping you a healthy pregnancy, or very soon sticky BFP. Much love to you all.

It's like just yesterday we all joined this group.
I'm guessing Nat must have her little bundle by now as well! Nat, thank you where ever you are for making this group for us! Everyone has come such a long way, and I hope everyone gets their little bundle soon.

Sending you all so much love, and silently stalking, FX, xoxo


----------



## Cameliaa

rosemint, I am so sorry for your loss. It is a devastating experience. However, over these past three weeks I have realized that I have grown and changed in the most incredible ways because of what happened to us. And it is really a life changing event in many ways. I look at the world differently now and I am thankful for being able to see that. It has been painful, but I believe that my angel was sent to us for a few weeks with his/her message. And it will always remain part of me and our family. I am happy that I was able to be home for this little soul although only briefly. And of course, it will never be the same if and when we try again. There will never be an ease with which I was strolling ahead with my first pregnancies. There will be fear to face, but I think I will be up for that. I just want to let it all go and plan less (and believe me, I am a real planner and the one always in control). So it has taught me so many lessons already.

I really want to ask friends if they've ever had a miscarriage before, so I can come out and tell them my experience. Which is obviously impossible. 

I am sorry for what your sister did. She probably just wanted to help, but of course wouldn't understand what you are going through. I never understood before it happened to me anyway. I knew about a couple of friends, but never did anything as I simply didn't know what to do. So this is how your sister might feel. Let her know that her suggestion wasn't helpful and why. Our closest people are still important to us, even if you feel they don't comprehend us totally. You can always tell your sister that this is a matter you prefer to discuss with those who have had similar experience and she will understand. Just tell her how you feel. I think many times people are frightened by the grief of their friends/family and just don't know what to say. Thus, these insensitive and often heartbreaking tips like "you will have other children", "it wasn't really a baby yet", " it happens to many women", "get over it", "it happened because the baby wasn't healthy so you should be thankful" etc.


----------



## bluestars

Aaagh Nina!! :wave: hello! 

Its so amazing to see you update back on here again! Love seeing that your in your 18th week of pregnancy! Hows your little bump doing ? Will you find out sex at your next ultrasound? 

Nat did have her baby. She ended up delivering her little bundle 10 weeks early. She had a little girl and named her Izabella. She is nearly 10 weeks old and today was supposed to be her due date but she is healthy and home with her family now and beautiful like all the beautiful babies been born here. 

Thank you for your lovely comments. 

For all you new ladies who are still struggling with their loss. We where all where you where just months ago. Some of us still struggle with out losses I know I do. But I hope seeing that we are beginning to get our rainbows gives you all hope that it will happen for you. 

I couldn't find support from family about my loss. Sometimes I wish I could have but when I found the ladies on this forum I found that I was able to share with them much easier than any of my friends and family. I could open up much more which I think helped me heal much better. I hope you all find that. I found that people who havent experienced what we have cant fully understand and therefore don't know what the right thing to say is. I found that I ignored most comments or took them with a pinch of salt. But you cant help let some in. Like the other day... my MIL came out and said that she wished it was the twin boys that where coming and not this baby. I couldn't even answer I came away and cried. I had to come to terms with the fact that this baby is a new baby and I cant compare this one yo my boys. I just wish she had also realised this. Im avoiding her just now because im loving this baby for its individuality and little personality that we can feel. No matter what. Im a mum of three. Like you ladies are all mums to your angels. 

Sorry for rambling on. I hope you are all doing well!! 

:flower:


----------



## crysshae

Hi Nina - I'm glad to see you are 18 weeks pregnant. Good to hear from you. 

Emma - I'm so sorry. That is just not the right thing for anyone to say. :hugs:

AFM - We saw a tiny flickering heartbeat and little one is measuring right on track, 7 weeks 3 days and I'm 7 weeks 4 days by O. Praise God!!!

Going for another scan on the 30th. 
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## rosemint

Thank you so much for all of your supportive words! I was an absolute mess yesterday but you ladies really warmed my heart. It gives me so much hope to see some of you expecting your rainbow baby. 

Any of you has a return of pregnancy symptoms during the wait to get your first AF ? I had a natural mc, bled for 8 days. Had no more preg symptoms for two weeks. Then I start to feel nauseous! It&#8217;s been on and off for almost 3 weeks now. I was never nauseous when I was pregnant. Took several HPT and another one yesterday, all negative, BFN, Not pregnant. Such a cruel joke. 
Cameliaa, you are absolutely right on the experience changing us for the better or at least wiser. It gives me a different perspective on life and family, don&#8217;t get as hang up on things that &#8220;don&#8217;t matter&#8221; and just let loose more. 

Speaking of movies, it&#8217;s funny, but I felt tremendously better after watching..... The Edge of Tomorrow! Go figure. I came out of the theater thinking&#8230; even if you&#8217;re at the end of the world facing alien invasion, it&#8217;s okay as long as you can Try Again. Emily Blunt&#8217;s strong female character also makes me want to be as emotionally strong as her. We can try again as long as we&#8217;re healthy, and try again we will. 

bluestar, awww.. what your MIL said was awful! I think especially with close family they feel that they can say whatever they want.

Crysshae, congrats to you. I love seeing your Pregnant tag under your name.


----------



## alternatedi

Nat, welcome back! I feel like I knew you because I read this entire thread, hahahaha! So glad all is going well with you and your pregnancy!

Crystal, sweetie, so happy for that perfect scan!! Excellent news!!! <3

Cameliaa and Rosemint, I'm so sorry that you're walking this path with us. I completely understand needing to tell the people that are closest to you - please use this group for support. These women have led me through 2 of the toughest periods in my life. If we have to suffer this loss, at least we found an excellent group of women to guide us.

AFM, ehhhh. Still feeling poorly emotionally. I finally decided to start letting my grief out yesterday and it was ugly. I've kept my mind and body busy the last 2 weeks but I need to honor gummy and his life, however short it was. I still don't know how to do it and honestly I'm not ready to say a final goodbye yet.


----------



## klsltsp

Crys yipee!! congrats!!!

Emma I CANNOT believe your MIL!!! OMG.. just best to ignore her... some people just have no tact!! Your bump is BEAUTIFUL!!! I love having a bump... I can't remember do you know if you're having a boy or a girl?

alt... I am glad that you're starting to let your feelings out... I am a firm believer that holding things in delays the grieving process... I'm sure you'll find the perfect way to honour your little gummy.

rosemint I had pregnancy symptoms when I wasn't pregnant too.. cruel joke is true... although I still had HCG in my system... hopefully your body sorts itself out quickly.

AFM well CD21 today, I have a 21-23 day cycle, based on when I think I ov'd this will be a 23-24 day cycle. Still getting bfns...pretty sure I'm out anyways since we didn't bd very much.. so just anxious to move onto the next cycle.

Hope everyone has a great day!!

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Crys- beautiful little bean ! Soo pleased for you!<3 xxx

Thanks Kim. I do ignore her. Sometimes I think she has some social difficulties... but she should just learn to keep her mouth shut!
No we don't know the sex but im guessing girl. Wondering if they will be able to tell me at the 31 week scan? Thats like 6 weeks away though! Hope next cycle is a little more positive for you. Are you taking anything to help? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Ladies. 

Rose - Progesterone during your LP will definitely give you what you think are pregnancy symptoms sometimes. We don't notice them until we're TTC. 

Alt - You will find the perfect way to honor your little one. You have to mourn at your own pace. 

Kim - Do you know when you ovulated this time?

Emma - As long as your little one isn't being modest, you'll be able to tell.


----------



## klsltsp

Emma/Crys I'm only taking a prenatal and 5 mg of folic acid. We weren't really TTC last cycle, my doc wants us to wait until September... but we're not using any protection. This past cycle though we only bd on CD6, it's my first time using opks but I'm pretty sure I ov'd on CD9/CD10.

I've told my OH that we have to BD every other day starting on CD 5 this coming cycle, that sound right? He has a low sex drive so i've been prepping him in advance :) In the past I've been very lucky and have gotten pregnant very quickly, so I'm really hoping this trend continues... although I'm a little apprehensive after this past mc, and that I'm now 38.. I assume it will take a few cycles, so figure it will be September at the earliest anyways. 

I am lucky that i have short cycles, is great for TTC... not so great the rest of the time ;)

Emma you will totally be able to tell the sex at 31 weeks!! as long as the baby isn't covering up too much ;) I understand MIL, mine is the same, mine totally has social issues, she never once asked me how I was feeling the whole time I was pregnant last time... I've just accepted that she says things she shouldn't sometimes and try not to let it bother me :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello everyone,

How everyone?

AFM - I had my HSG today and my right tube looks blocked which was a bummer. But hey that's been my life these last couple of days.


----------



## bluestars

Crys - how are you feeling any sickness or anything? 

Crys/Kim- baby was very modest at 20 weeks had her legs crossed and tight up lol. Little monkey. 

Kim- every second day sounds like a plan. In the end I think that's what worked for Dons and I. Why do you think your consultant wants you to wait until Sept? 

I did accept the MIL verbal dribble just still socks me what she comes away with. She never asks how I feel either. But I'm glad lol I don't want to tell her. Lol. 

:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs W - Thanks. :hugs: Have you gotten that positive OPK yet?

rose- Welcome here and I'm very sorry for your recent loss. :cry: It is really hard with friends and family in RL just NOT getting it. It is a very isolating feeling to not be able to reach out to anyone in your close circle because no one understands or says the right thing. That is why it's so good we have this forum! I don't know how I would have gotten through my loss without the support of the kind ladies on here!

Nina - Of course we remember you! So nice to have you check in. I'm so glad things with your pregnancy are going well. You deserve it soo much! I can't wait until you can hold your bundle of joy in your arms! How have you been feeling this pregnancy? Do you think you will find out the gender?

Camelia - I agree people are often just frightened/don't know how to deal with their friend's grief and say the wrong things... but regardless of the reason, it can be very hurtful. I really didn't like hearing "It's very common." Whether it's common or not, it's devastating! And 20-25% isn't exactly the majority. So many women have NO idea what we go through! And in a way I actually did find, "you will be able to have another baby" somewhat comforting simply because I had a big fear of never being able to conceive a healthy child...but I know some people find that hurtful, and I was still offended depending who said it because it doesn't acknowledge the baby you LOST. People don't want a different baby - they want the one they had! So many little things that well-meaning family and friends said really stung and some even hurt me to this day thinking back.


Blue - That is very hurtful of your MIL to say!!! Sometimes people astonish me with their rudeness. I hope your baby is less modest at your next ultrasound!! Thanks for the update on Nat as well. 10 weeks is very early! I'm very glad that Izabella is doing well. :) 

Crys - Congratulations on your healthy baby! What encouraging and exciting news!!! Can't wait to hear about your next scan. :hugs:

Alt - I'm also glad you let some of your grief out. It really isn't beneficial to hold those emotions in (although I know at times it is necessary). I find the healing can take place a lot more if you allow yourself to fully feel the hurt that you feel deep down - even if it is difficult. I'm glad you want to honour your baby's short little life, and I think you should! S/he was a precious gift from above for the short time s/he graced us with his/her presence here on earth. :hugs:

Kim - Having a 21-day cycle must be such a hassle! Although, having a shorter cycle is also quite nice for TTC as you can get through more cycles in a shorter amount of time. ;) Sorry about your BFNs! I hope you either get your BFP ASAP or AF shows her ugly head soon so you can try again! Every other day is also what got me preg this time! It definitely covers all the bases. 

Bright - Sorry to hear about the bad news about your right tube. Did your doctors say anything about where to go from here? Will you be able to just keep TTC in hopes of ovulating on your left instead? :hugs:

Linny & Aleeah - How are the new mamas doing? I hope your babies are letting you sleep a decent amount and aren't having any trouble breastfeeding! Please give us the inside scoop on what it feels like to be a mom to a rainbow baby very soon! What is your favourite part so far?

Aleeah - Have you named Gremlin yet? How have you been feeling?

Linny - Did your DF get any time off work to be with you and Elka? Has your DSS met her yet? How are you healing from your c-section?

Lindsay - How are you and Rowan doing? Any fun summer plans as a family?

LJ - You are getting SO close!!! I don't have my calendar here but I believe you said your c-section was on the 24th - or somewhere around there? Not long to wait at all! What are your symptoms these days? Do you have your hospital bag packed? Are you doing anything to pamper yourself in your last few days before giving birth? Has baby dropped yet?

Sab - How are you doing? Anything new to report?

AFM - Well, I've had a tough couple weeks. As of tomorrow, I will officially have been staying with my parents' for two weeks! DH has been renovating our house like mad and has been sooo stressed (and as a result, unfortunately, very irritable :dohh:). I feel very bad for all the hard work he's had to put in. After the mould got cleaned up, he had to put up new drywall; rip out the bathroom vanity; fix the bathroom plumbing; mud & sand the new drywall; paint the nursery, hallway, and bathroom (all affected by the mould); and now this week he has been busy installing new flooring in the entire basement of our house (all our bedrooms/main bathroom are in the basement). It has been a mad rush as he is trying to get it all done before he starts a new job on Monday where he will have to be studying and giving all of his attention. I barely saw my DH over the past two weeks, and unfortunately yesterday was my birthday and he didn't even have time to see me. :( It made for kind of a crappy birthday, but at least he brought me flowers (12 red roses as an apology, and a nice gerbera daisy/lily bouquet for my birthday) today and took me for a nice lunch and dessert to make up for it. The good news is the flooring is finally all done, and tonight he and some friends are working hard moving all the furniture back and I should be able to move home tomorrow night! Woohoo! Then again, I can't really complain about staying at my parents' _air conditioned_ house for the past two weeks and not having to cook any meals. :winkwink: There are definitely things I'll miss! hehe

As for baby, she is doing well and I haven't had any scares since I needed the non-stress test. Today she was doing the cutest thing and sticking her little foot out for me to touch and then she would move it around as i moved my hand around and then hide it for a second, then stick it back out for more! It was sooo cute and endearing and I can't wait to tickle her little feet once she's born! I went to the doctor this past Thursday and despite having a lot of pelvic pressure, LC, hip pain, low back pain, and excessive trips to the bathroom, baby has NOT dropped yet. I am having a hard time imagining what it will feel like when she does!

Sorry this was soo long! I feel bad for not updating but it's been hard without my computer. I have been reading and staying caught up, so sorry if I didn't reply!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lit - you are so amazing with your thorough updates and you always remember what is happening with all of us and include everyone in your posts! Happy birthday for yesterday!! I'm sorry you've had such a tough few weeks with so much to get done before baby arrives but it sounds like your hubby has been pretty amazing (even tho it's made him grumpy). Not long to go now until you meet your little girl lit! Enjoy these last few weeks, I know you can't wait for her to be here but you'll miss your bump at some point 

Blue - Sorry you have to put up with such a horrible mother in law blue, some people just amaze me :-( I hope they can see babies gender at your next scan, do you have any inklings or feelings about what it will be? 

Bright - sorry to hear about your tube being blocked, I hope that treatment will be possible for you. Having said that, I only have one ovary and tube and have conceived twice so hopefully it will still be possible for you x

Rose - :hugs: this is a wonderful thread and you will find amazing support here with these lovely ladies. It's so nice to have a place where we all understand what one another has been through and/or is going through.

Kim - they say dtd every other day is plenty to cover all bases and I got pregnant the last two times easily doing it that way. This cycle I'm using cb hormone indicator opks and you get a high reading for 2 days and a peak for 2 days. We are dtd on all four days in a row because its been six months of every other day and I really want to try and have so much sex the egg has no chance of not being fertilised haha!! If af is coming I hope she hurries up so you can get down to it next cycle. Your bfp won't be far off now! 

Afm, I had my high readings on the opks the last two days and got my peak today woo hoo. So I guess I'll ov either tomorrow or Tuesday. We will be dtd every day for the next few days and we have dtd the last 2 days. Is a lot but its worth a try for a month! 

My little girl is ADORABLE at the moment, she always is haha but she's learning so much! She sings all the time and has started to dance. And she talks so much now, in little sentences, it is magical. I can't believe she will be two in just over a week. I need to get planning the cake!! Eeek x


----------



## slg76

Happy Birthday Lit!

Emma, It is unbelievable that something like that would come out of anybody's mouth :dohh: Good for you for sweeping it aside and focusing on yourself. I'm so glad you are feeling better. 

Diana, I Hope you are hanging in there and letting yourself go through the grieving.  :hugs:

Crys, so great to hear that all is looking good with your peanut. 

Aleeah, do you still have a Gremlin?

Nina, it's good to see you! How nice to see that you are doing so well.

AFM: I have two apt this week. One with a therapist that specializes in infertility and one with a new fertility Dr. I'm hoping this helps me to regroup and come up with a plan that feels right for me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - I hope your appointments go well and help establish a good plan! 

Mrs w - thanks! That is so cute about little freya! Sounds like she is at a very nice age! I hope the marathon of BDing this month does the trick!


----------



## bluestars

Lit - happy belated birthday! Sorry Hubbie never managed to see you until later but sounds like he felt guilty himself and tried to make up for it! Hope you managed to have some late birthday fun with hubbie xxx

Mrs w- I have my fingers crossed that you catch this eggy! And the stage your little girl is at sounds adorable. My niece is at that stage and I love it too! Love when you start to see there little imagination! 

Wee think pink! Lol little girlie ! But hopefully we shall see! 


Sara- two very important appointments you have this week!! I really hope they find the best plan for you. Really want this for you! Xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies!!

Becky I soooo hope that your bd marathon has worked fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you!! I will be a week or so behind you okay!! And I love this age too, Cameron is soo cute, it's hard to discipline him sometimes :) We are in a HUGE mommy phase though, which I secretly loove :)

Sara I am happy that you have those appointments this week and hopefully are able to make the best decision and plan for you and your family. I think sometimes a 3rd party is best to help us sort out things that are so close to our hearts.

Emma, my consultant wanted us to wait because I had a hole in my uterus wall last fall, it has healed well, as of Feb my uterus wall was too thin to carry a pregnancy, then as of June the muscle wall had doubled in thickness so I got the go ahead. My consultant had said if I was younger, that he would have asked me to wait another year!! but because I'm 38 we don't have that luxury so he said wait until around September...

Lit I'm so sorry about the chaos!! but it's for the best, I think it was very smart for your DH to fix the bathroom too, was that the source of the water that caused the mould? HOpe his new job goes well today!! and I'm glad to hear no more scares for you and baby!! good job momma!! And yes the 21 day cycle sucks when I'm not TTC!!! I didn't know I had a short cycle until after I had DS1, I had been on bcp for 10 years....

bright I'm sorry to hear about the HSG, was your other tube clear? what did the doc say? is there anything to do or just go with the 1 good tube? You see women all of the time on here getting preggo with just 1 tube. Good luck!!

Crys sooo happy for you!!! how are you feeling?

Alt thinking of you lots :) hope you're getting on as good as can be expected.

AFM well CD 1 today, so that's good, means a 23 day cycle, 14 day lp, gave me some idea on how long after my positive opk I actually ovulated. Lots of good info for next cycle!!so now I'm getting ready to get this done!! LOL warned my OH that DTD every other day starts soon.. he said "why soon"... to which I just responded.. "why not" LOL he's encourageable!! LOL I know he doesn't want to know when I ovulate... so this way he doesn't know! hahaha I also try to "hide" when I've gotten AF just to throw him off LOL

Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Mrs W - Thanks. :hugs: Have you gotten that positive OPK yet?
> 
> rose- Welcome here and I'm very sorry for your recent loss. :cry: It is really hard with friends and family in RL just NOT getting it. It is a very isolating feeling to not be able to reach out to anyone in your close circle because no one understands or says the right thing. That is why it's so good we have this forum! I don't know how I would have gotten through my loss without the support of the kind ladies on here!
> 
> Nina - Of course we remember you! So nice to have you check in. I'm so glad things with your pregnancy are going well. You deserve it soo much! I can't wait until you can hold your bundle of joy in your arms! How have you been feeling this pregnancy? Do you think you will find out the gender?
> 
> Camelia - I agree people are often just frightened/don't know how to deal with their friend's grief and say the wrong things... but regardless of the reason, it can be very hurtful. I really didn't like hearing "It's very common." Whether it's common or not, it's devastating! And 20-25% isn't exactly the majority. So many women have NO idea what we go through! And in a way I actually did find, "you will be able to have another baby" somewhat comforting simply because I had a big fear of never being able to conceive a healthy child...but I know some people find that hurtful, and I was still offended depending who said it because it doesn't acknowledge the baby you LOST. People don't want a different baby - they want the one they had! So many little things that well-meaning family and friends said really stung and some even hurt me to this day thinking back.
> 
> 
> Blue - That is very hurtful of your MIL to say!!! Sometimes people astonish me with their rudeness. I hope your baby is less modest at your next ultrasound!! Thanks for the update on Nat as well. 10 weeks is very early! I'm very glad that Izabella is doing well. :)
> 
> Crys - Congratulations on your healthy baby! What encouraging and exciting news!!! Can't wait to hear about your next scan. :hugs:
> 
> Alt - I'm also glad you let some of your grief out. It really isn't beneficial to hold those emotions in (although I know at times it is necessary). I find the healing can take place a lot more if you allow yourself to fully feel the hurt that you feel deep down - even if it is difficult. I'm glad you want to honour your baby's short little life, and I think you should! S/he was a precious gift from above for the short time s/he graced us with his/her presence here on earth. :hugs:
> 
> Kim - Having a 21-day cycle must be such a hassle! Although, having a shorter cycle is also quite nice for TTC as you can get through more cycles in a shorter amount of time. ;) Sorry about your BFNs! I hope you either get your BFP ASAP or AF shows her ugly head soon so you can try again! Every other day is also what got me preg this time! It definitely covers all the bases.
> 
> Bright - Sorry to hear about the bad news about your right tube. Did your doctors say anything about where to go from here? Will you be able to just keep TTC in hopes of ovulating on your left instead? :hugs:
> 
> Linny & Aleeah - How are the new mamas doing? I hope your babies are letting you sleep a decent amount and aren't having any trouble breastfeeding! Please give us the inside scoop on what it feels like to be a mom to a rainbow baby very soon! What is your favourite part so far?
> 
> Aleeah - Have you named Gremlin yet? How have you been feeling?
> 
> Linny - Did your DF get any time off work to be with you and Elka? Has your DSS met her yet? How are you healing from your c-section?
> 
> Lindsay - How are you and Rowan doing? Any fun summer plans as a family?
> 
> LJ - You are getting SO close!!! I don't have my calendar here but I believe you said your c-section was on the 24th - or somewhere around there? Not long to wait at all! What are your symptoms these days? Do you have your hospital bag packed? Are you doing anything to pamper yourself in your last few days before giving birth? Has baby dropped yet?
> 
> Sab - How are you doing? Anything new to report?
> 
> AFM - Well, I've had a tough couple weeks. As of tomorrow, I will officially have been staying with my parents' for two weeks! DH has been renovating our house like mad and has been sooo stressed (and as a result, unfortunately, very irritable :dohh:). I feel very bad for all the hard work he's had to put in. After the mould got cleaned up, he had to put up new drywall; rip out the bathroom vanity; fix the bathroom plumbing; mud & sand the new drywall; paint the nursery, hallway, and bathroom (all affected by the mould); and now this week he has been busy installing new flooring in the entire basement of our house (all our bedrooms/main bathroom are in the basement). It has been a mad rush as he is trying to get it all done before he starts a new job on Monday where he will have to be studying and giving all of his attention. I barely saw my DH over the past two weeks, and unfortunately yesterday was my birthday and he didn't even have time to see me. :( It made for kind of a crappy birthday, but at least he brought me flowers (12 red roses as an apology, and a nice gerbera daisy/lily bouquet for my birthday) today and took me for a nice lunch and dessert to make up for it. The good news is the flooring is finally all done, and tonight he and some friends are working hard moving all the furniture back and I should be able to move home tomorrow night! Woohoo! Then again, I can't really complain about staying at my parents' _air conditioned_ house for the past two weeks and not having to cook any meals. :winkwink: There are definitely things I'll miss! hehe
> 
> As for baby, she is doing well and I haven't had any scares since I needed the non-stress test. Today she was doing the cutest thing and sticking her little foot out for me to touch and then she would move it around as i moved my hand around and then hide it for a second, then stick it back out for more! It was sooo cute and endearing and I can't wait to tickle her little feet once she's born! I went to the doctor this past Thursday and despite having a lot of pelvic pressure, LC, hip pain, low back pain, and excessive trips to the bathroom, baby has NOT dropped yet. I am having a hard time imagining what it will feel like when she does!
> 
> Sorry this was soo long! I feel bad for not updating but it's been hard without my computer. I have been reading and staying caught up, so sorry if I didn't reply!


LL - The doctor wants to repeat the sperm analysis from DH and see if he can put me on some medications that will make me ovulate from both ovaries and hopefully I can catch an egg that way. If not than IVF would be the next option. He is pretty good so I will follow his lead.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Hope everyone is doing wonderful!! The doctor wants to repeat the sperm analysis from DH and see if he can put me on some medications that will make me ovulate from both ovaries and hopefully I can catch an egg that way. If not than IVF would be the next option. He is pretty good so I will follow his lead. And all of my blood work came back great so he's not worried about that. My left tube is clear so we will see.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Thanks! I wonder if you are right about having a girl! I can't wait to find out. 

Kim - Yes, the bathroom plumbing was the source of the mould! So it's definitely good he fixed that as there wouldn't have been much of a point to clean everything up only to leave the source! CD 1 is always a fresh start and I'm glad you're feeling pretty positive! Hopefully your DH doesn't catch on to your cycle too much! hehe. Good luck!! :happydance:

Bright - Sounds like you have a good plan in order! I hope all works out! 

AFM - I came to see the progress on the house yesterday and nearly had a fit when I saw the state of it! The bathroom may be (almost) done now, and all the flooring is done, but it is the MESSIEST, MOST DISASTROUS HOUSE I HAVE EVER SEEN IN MY ENTIRE LIFE! Entire living room covered in clothes, bags, and miscellaneous items so you can't even see the carpet - junk everywhere in the kitchen and counters dirty and full of crumbs, then downstairs where the renos were, furniture, boxes and random crap is piled everywhere and there are tools, bags, random plumbing parts, etc strewn ALL over the floor...not to mention dirt and rocks everywhere from people tromping through the house in their shoes! It is probably going to take 2 straight weeks of solid work just to get this place cleaned up! This SO does not make me a happy mama! My back hurts just thinking about it.  Hopefully DH will be very helpful on starting the clean-up tonight, as I am officially sleeping at home tonight! Woohooo!

I am also on my LAST week of work before maternity leave! I can't wait!!! It has dragged on so slowly but now that it's here it's quite exciting and even a bit hard to believe! :)

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Wow lit, happy last week at work! I love reading your updates because it reminds me very much of my pregnancy, how excited I was about everything and it was such a happy time for me too. I'm sorry the house is a tip, I'm sure you and hubby will get it tip top soon, you'll be in nesting mode once you are done with work! Plus it will be all shiney new and lovely when babies comes now! 

Bright - I hope oving from both ovaries works and you won't need ivf, but at least you have a plan of attack now and that's always good.

Kim, sorry af got you this cycle but glad you are ready and excited for this cycle. I honestly think you'll get your bfp this month! Fingers crossed. 

I had my pos opk and peak reading yesterday so ovulating today or tomorrow. I was feeling so positive but I feel a bit down today as though deep down I know it would be too good to be true and af will arrive again as usual. Work is stressful and im about to add a 4th day which fills me with dread, my surviving cat is ill and the vet basically told me today she will die soon and I generally feel shit. It's my angels due date next week. Feeling sad :cry:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Sara I forgot your reply - I'm glad you've got the appointments, it must feel good to know you have help and support ready. I really hope your bfp is on the way very soon. X


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Just a quick one, sorry I dont have time to do individual replies, im on my phone and DS is sick.
C section is less than a week away now! I think we are more or less ready. My bags are packed and ive been given all the instructions from the hospital. Had a bit of a scare yesterday as I started having some pains, but luckily had a midwife appointment just an hour after. Baby is fine and probably just strong braxton hicks. Im really hoping he stays where he is until Monday! Its so hot here, finding it hard to get any sleep at all, legs and ankles are very swollen and have constant 'LC'. Everything I seem to pick up falls on the floor and then I can't reach it to pick it up again! Feeling frustrated! 
Hope everyone is doing great, will do proper replies soon as I am able, just wanted to check in and let you all know im ok. 
Lots of love to you all x x x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Lj - Eek about your scan! I've been having some pains like that too and I think it's just our bodies 'practicing' for the real thing but hopefully you do not go into labour before your c-section! I am having the same problem with feet, legs and ankles very swollen (actually, you never said feet - but I can't even fit into slippers at this point! :wacko:). I also am getting tons of LC and have a lot of pressure down there when I try to walk. My hips get SO sore when I sleep and also they hurt when I walk, along with a lot of shooting pains from my SI joint. :( Blech. I dread going to sleep because of the hip pain and 6 trips to the bathroom in the night. I only can get about 1 hour of sleep at a time. And I hear you about dropping things on the floor! I can still manage to pick things up but it is VERY inconvenient and not really worth the trouble! haha. 

Not long to go for you so hang in there! Can't wait to see your announcement next week!! Hope your DS feels better soon as well.

Mrs W - Thanks, Mrs W! I'm glad my updates remind you of your excitement in your pregnancy. I can't wait until you get to experience that again! You deserve it so much and I know it's going to happen soon for you! It will definitely be nice to have the house all 'shiny and new' when the baby arrives. Unfortunately, I'm really still not having nesting instincts and I'm way too tired to get anything done, so it's tough. But hopefully my nesting urge will arrive in full force when I'm on mat leave and then I won't mind devoting my entire life to cleaning. :wacko:

That really sucks you're adding a 4th day of work! Are you just doing that for financial reasons as you wait for baby #2? Do you think you'll go back to 3 days/wk after you've had baby #2? I hope it isn't too tough on you. It definitely would be difficult to spend less time with your DD suddenly. :( So sorry about your cat as well, and about it being your angel's due date coming up. Those are all such hard things, and it's no wonder you're feeling down. :hugs: Good about your +OPK, though...hopefully you'll have some good news to cheer you up soon!


----------



## slg76

Yesterday, emily had a plastic stick get pushed back to her throat. It left a gouge in the roof of her mouth and a huge scratch all the way across her pallet, down her uvula, and into the top of her throat. Scared me to death! Was bleeding from mouth and nose! Weirdly she isn't complaining about pain and she's eating and talking. Whew!

I can sympathize with hip pain. Mine were terrible the last month or so. They only didn't hurt when I was in water.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - that is so scary about Emily! Poor thing! I'm glad she doesn't appear to be in too much pain now. 

That really sucks about your hip pain, Sara! Hopefully it goes away!


----------



## slg76

Oh my hips are fine now. They just hurt when I was pregnant :). I have back pain in general but it's kept in check by my awesome massage therapist and chiropractor.


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, sorry! I got confused by "the last month or so." You meant in pregnancy! hehe! Well I'm glad you can sympathize, although hopefully yours won't get as bad when you get pregnant again!

I'm glad your back pain is kept at bay with the therapy you keep up with!


----------



## crysshae

On my phone so difficult to comment on everything. 

LL - Sounds like you have SPD. I got it for the first time in my 2nd pregnancy and had it in each subsequent one. It makes rolling over so miserable. It goes away rather quickly after delivery.

Sara - I hope Emily is still not bothered by her injury. I bet that was terribly scary. How did she do that?


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - Good to know it goes away quickly after delivery! How are you feeling these days? Any MS?

AFM - Had a dr's appointment today. Got my GBS swab and found out baby is dropped but not engaged yet...and I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced! I know that doesn't mean too much but I feel slightly justified that all the cramping and weird cervix pains were doing _something_. It's coming up fast! :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. I feel nauseated when I don't eat soon enough and my gag reflex is ridiculous. Gagging while brushing my teeth was actually one of my first symptoms before my BFP. 

50% effaced is a good start. My first came 2 weeks before his due date so not all first time pregnancies go over.


----------



## Literati_Love

That sounds like the first trimester, all right! I hope the nausea is just enough to be reassuring and not enough to make life miserable. 

Good to know your first still came a bit early! I would love if mine were one week early, although I hope not sooner because I really want an August baby. ;) 

AFM - I am having some bloody mucousy discharge but I am guessing it is just from my dr rifling around down there today and not anything more.


----------



## slg76

Emily's due date was August 16 and she made her grand entrance on July 31. I was so glad she was early!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!!

I'm sorry to have been gone so long - it was a rough, emotional week and I took a break to work through some stuff. 

Sara, I'm so sorry to hear about Emily hurting herself! That must have been terrifying! Glad she is feeling okay now. Also glad you're seeing a therapist - you're a darn strong woman, and it's nice to have someone to bounce ideas off.

Kim, my toes and fingers are crossed for you! Roll on, September!

Lit, argh! I'm glad the work is done, but why must men disasterize (totally made up word) the entire house to fix things. argh. I hope the house is a little better, and may cleaning fairies visit while you're sleeping! Good news that all the cramping means something!

Blue and Tea, how are you feeling? Blue, MILs are just the pits sometimes, aren't they?

Crystal, glad all is going well and yay for nausea! 

Bright, darn it on the tube issues! I hope it's an easy fix!

Everyone I forgot, apologies I'm only my phone!

AFM - we got some info on Gummy. He was a little boy which I knew so strongly in my heart. He has Trisomy 22, a chromosome disorder completely incompatible with life. There was mercy in his miscarriage, because we would have found out and had to make a most heart wrenching decision. Understanding what caused the mc brought such peace - I would rather say goodbye now then give birth and Gummy suffer and die within a day or two. He didn't deserve that.

Today we went to see a fertility specialist who is recommending ivf. We has two back to back losses, and she's chalking the first one to a chromosome defect as well, so she said either I have deteriorating egg quality or really awful luck.

Fortunately my insurance covers it 100% except for genetic screening on the embryos before implanting, which runs a cool $4500 for each cycle.

We're considering it, if only to have a few viable embryos since we want multiple children. The doctor made a good point in saying that my eggs will be better quality now then if we try IVF in a few years (and it might take that long before we try for number 2, since I plan on BFing for 2 years when we finally get our take home baby). 

DH and I are wiling to play the odds again naturally too - but we did like the idea of going thrown 2-3 cycles of ivf to have a backup plan, although calling my babies (in embryo form or not) a backup plan breaks my heart each time.


----------



## slg76

Hi Ladies,

Diana, I'm very happy to hear that you have gotten some peace about your mc. Sometimes nature really does know what's best. I agree that gummy deserved to have no suffering and you deserved to have the least amount of heartache possible. I'm glad that you have a plan to go forward. How wonderful that your insurance will cover infertility treatments!! I have a good feeling that you will be pregnant with a healthy baby in little time. 

Emily is doing just fine. I was much more traumatized by the injury than she was. I have NO idea why she had so little pain as the cut looked terrible and went right down her throat. 

I'm feeling very confused about ttc right now but think it's just that I had a lot of information coming at me this week. I met with a therapist who I liked a lot. She was very helpful and seemed to understand much of my situation. My big take home from that is that I still have a lot of work to do to "get over" my feelings about having cancer. I was very surprised at how upset I got when talking about it. I also realized that I'm probably very capable of having another baby (if I can get pregnant) but that I should not have to do as much work as I currently do with parenting. Well maybe not less work per say, but I need to make more time for myself and make sure that I am still my own person instead of only a mom. 

I met with a new fertility doctor today and I thought he was amazing. He answered all of my questions and I had lots of them. He was honest about what he thought would or would not work but was willing to listen to my suggestions and try whatever I felt was needed. We decided to take two more months off treatments so all my supplements have time to work. Then he wants to do another injectable cycle with slightly different medications than last time and with an insemination. 

Still wrapping my head around everything. Hubby is taking DD out of town this weekend so I should have some nice, quiet time to think things through. 

I'm so happy to have you ladies to talk to! It really does help to tell you guys what's going on and get your feedback. Makes me feel less lonely in all this ttc mess <3


----------



## KatieSweet

Hi ladies,
So yesterday I had a bit of brownspotting late in the evening. For now I'm assuming it's from irritation due to intercourse two days prior as it was more sensitive that time around. 
If it's AF on her way, it would be earlier than I expected and only _just _be after the "correct" amount of recovery time (20 days after MC bleeding stops) to be considered a period... but did that happen for any of you ladies? A very quick AF reboot?


----------



## klsltsp

alt I am glad to hear that they were able to give you reasons for this loss and that you have a plan moving forward. How lucky that they will cover the fertility treatments!! SOunds like you are on the way to your healthy rainbow! big hugs :hugs: Were the docs able to give you the odds of this happening again? Are they suggesting anything that you can do to help prevent another chromosonal issue? SOrry if these questions are silly, I don't know much about this and was just curious.

Sara sounds like you are on the right track to figuring what is best for you! How do you "get over" having cancer? I can't imagine. You seem like you are a very strong woman, strong for everyone :) and it's a good point by your therapist to make time as Sara not just as mommy ... I think most of us that are moms can learn from that. Hopefully we can help here to support you in what ever way that we can to help you make the decision that is right for your family! Sounds like both appointments were fab!!

Sorry Katie, my situation was so rare and unsual that I can't provide any insight, other than it seems everyone's body is different, and it's quite possible that your body is getting back to normal quickly, which is fantastic!!

Lit, sounds like you could go any day at all now!!

Cryss sorry that you're feeling sick, but I guess that's a good thing hey? ;)

Becky how many dpo are you now? are you going to test early or just wait until you've missed AF?

AFM I'm CD5 today, due to ovulate between CD 7 - 10 :) nothing too exciting other than that!!! 

Hope all you wonderful ladies have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies!

I've been keeping up on the thread on and off but only just managing to write something now. LO is in bed and DF is out at a work do.

Alt - I'm so glad you've found some peace with the mc....I'm not sure if this will help any but I know another woman on a different thread who had 2 back to back MC's and her second also tested with a genetic issue...she's now pregnant with her rainbow...I think rotten luck is more common than any of us realise. But it's great that IVF is a viable option for you guys too, whether as a back-up or simply a way to avoid further heartaches. X

Lit - Oh lawks love, you are having rotten luck with the house! :hugs: I do hope your DH is able to get things cleared up for you...you must be anxious to get it sorted getting close to your dd. That mucusy blood sounds like the start of a 'show'? Do you reckon you'll go early? It all sounds very promising!! Also, congrats on your last week of work...I would say let's break out the martini's! X

LJs - Wow! You are so close now...I can't wait to see the pics. Hope the CS goes well and easy and your recovery is swift. I was pretty surprised by how fast i'm now on my feet. x

Mrs W - Sorry things are a bit rubbish atm. I adore my cat so I can understand how sad you must feel hearing that news. I hope you're wrong about this cycle as well - My feelings about whether I was pregnant or not were always totally wrong - 100% thought I wasn't when I was X

Bright - Sorryv to hear about the right tube...can it be unblocked? And if not, as others have said....you can still get pregnant with one tube, I guess perhaps it just may take a little longer?.....Also, some women seem to get pregnant right after HSG's from what i've read. Here's to hoping you're the same! x

Blue - :hugs: Sorry to hear what your MIL said, that can't have been easy to put up with. How are you feeling atm apart from that? How's yer bump coming along? x

Nina - Yay! :) It is so bloody nice to see you on here. How are you getting on in the second tri? Are you finding out the gender? x

K - Every other day sounds like a good plan - is that broadly speaking the SMEP method? My DF didn't like being told when I ovulated either...hehe, I guess you can't blame them...it's a bit like they're stud horses otherwise. 'Time to inseminate me!' x

Cryss - Hooray! So glad things are going well with you and your little babe. How are you feeling? Hope your nausea doesn't progress too much, it's nice to have the symptom for reassurance but not really to be chucking up all the time :haha: 

Sara - :hugs: That sounds like a lot to think about...so good that you're getting some time to yourself to figure it all out. X

Aleeah - You have to have named Gremlin by now! I think legally? :) :haha:

Lindsay - How are you doing love? p.s. I am officially a swaddle convert :haha:

Afm - I'm gradually adjusting to this new life, call me crazy but I didn't expect the tidal wave of emotions that come with it. The first week I was pretty wobbly emotionally but that has cleared up as I got back on my feet physically, and I can now be trusted not to start sobbing at sad music and boob-leaking in public :haha: Breastfeeding is going well...I really lucked out there. Elka is out of her initial sleep-all-the-time phase but she still doesn't like to be awake for long. Already i've caved and given her a dummy when she gets overtired...Like I said I never would. I have a feeling i'll be doing a lot of that in future :haha: 

Sorry for anyone I missed X


----------



## slg76

So glad you are doing well, Linny!

Katie, the only other person on here with a mc story as uncommon as Kim's is me :haha: I'm no help either for you really. My cycle was 111 days after my mc! 

Kim, I have NO idea how to get over having cancer. But now I realize that I do need to process it further and get some help with that. I'm told I need to grieve the loss of what cancer took from me. The third trimester of pregnancy, getting to care for a newborn, the idea that "of course I will grow old", my fertility, my good health. Geez cancer, that was mean!!! It does make sense that I need to deal with all this. The last thing I really want to do is revisit the issue but I've learned the hard way that for me stress left alone will manifest in a physical way and I'll end up sick and in pain. 

I'm off for a night of visiting and drinking with my girlfriends. We do it once a month and today I'm really excited that I get to sleep in tomorrow. Pour me a drink then!! :)


----------



## Mrs W 11

Slg - echoing what Kim said, you are so strong. I really believe that experiences we go through make us stronger, more understanding. Cancer threw all that at you and you fought with everything you had and you won! I really hope some counselling will help you to process it all and with time you can deal with some of the feelings more easily. Hope you had a fantastic night out with your friends!!

Linny - I think I cried for the first few weeks of my dds life! Well done on the bf going so well, it can be so tough so it's fab that you and your gorgeous little one are getting on so well. Enjoy those blissful newborn days <3

Kim - happy oving Hun! I'm feeling so hopeful for you and will be sooo excited when I hear of your bfp! 

I'm 4 dpo at the moment. I only seem to have a lp of 10 days at the moment so I never have the chance to test as af turns up bang on time on 10 dpo. If I got to 12 dpo or something I'd probably test. 

Katie my first few afs after mmc were pretty confusing. I had mid cycle spotting and bleeding and never really knew what was going on. I think it was my body and hormones trying to sort themselves out and it got better by cycle 3. Good luck and I hope you have some good news soon. 

Lit - how are you doing after your mucasy bloody discharge? Anything happening? Sounds like a good sign that your body is getting ready!! Exciting! 

Alt - I'm glad you got some answers and perhaps some closure on the loss of gummy, even though its heartbreaking and devastating its reassuring to at least know there was a reason why this has happened :hugs: good luck with whatever route you choose and I really hope you'll be on your way to your rainbow baby very soon.

Xxx


----------



## KatieSweet

Ah, cycles and all that, it's all so personal and individual. In most places I read that it takes between 4-6 weeks to get AF after MC, but to have it this quickly (exactly 20 days after the bleeding stopped) is not unheard of. 
I'm having a pretty decent amount of bleeding and it does resemble AF so far :) I'm not having any clotting and am not cramping, just some very sore and heavy boobs. 
So I'm beginning to feel comfortable to call it the :witch: but I'll keep an eye on it the next few days anyway :)


----------



## Linnypops

Mrs W - Thanks love! Yeah, the BF thing I expected to go badly, so glad it hasn't! Good luck with things this month...A shorter LP is probably a blessing as otherwise you can drive yourself mental testing from 10 - 16dpo :) x

Katie - My AF turned up 21 days after my MC and I was - like you - a bit surprised...normally it's a longer cycle after MC but not with me - and I was always 28 days regular too - so yep, it can happen like that x


----------



## Sabster

SLg- im happy to hear you are making progress in dealing with all the emotional aspect of cancer and TTC, I have no doubts that all the efforts you are putting forth will help you get pregnant! i totally believe in the mind and body connection, so healing your mind and sould can't do any harm!

I hope you had a great time with your girlfriends! have a drink for us ladies who cant drink! LOL

Alt- Im so happy to hear you got some information about the MC. it must be a relief, although still hard. I never found out why mine occured but I think that the fact you got a doctor who seems willing to work with you is great news. You gotta do whats best for you, if IVF is the way to go, then why not? 

Lit- I hope you are doing well!! i was reading your opdates, are you off work now? im sorry my sense of time is all effed up.

AFM: OH MAN.... INDIGESTION. `That's all I have to say. I know that in the spectrum of things that could go wrong in pregnancy, this is like a blessing, but holy macaroni...its rough. I cant eat pasta or fries or anything startchy and when i do i pay DEARLY. cant eat after 6-7pm because I will not sleep... and well... heartburn. Other than that, I feel FANTASTIC! i went hiking, my mood is ok, although I had a angry pregnant lady moment last week and almost told a co worker to F*ck OFF and Ive gained a totaly of 8 lbs since day 1 of pregnancy which is fregging awesome.

I still cant feel the baby, so Im patientienly trying to distinguish between gas and baby movements... which is a very odd thing to do LOL

We wil lfind out gender of baby on wednesday so we are SUPER SUPER EXCITED. I dont realyl feel afraid and I just have to have faith that all is well with our dear son/daughter.

i hope everyone else is doing well, I read everything but I cant reply one my one. Happy monday!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!

A little announcement for you..

Baby Oscar was born today at 9.45am and weighed 8lb10. Absolutely in love!
C-section was surprisingly calm and im already mobile and feeling good.
Will update more soon and post pics.
Lots of love to everyone x x


----------



## bluestars

Aww huge congratulations lg!!! Welcome to the world baby Oscar!!! Cant wait to see photos. Glad your doing well too honey! ! Xxxxx


----------



## bluestars

Sab I cannot believe you are 20 weeks already! !! How did that happen? Xxx


----------



## slg76

Huge Congratulations!! Happy to hear that delivery went smoothly! :dance:


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations lg!!! Welcome little one!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lj - WOW!! :happydance: Congratulations! Love the name Oscar! :) I'm glad the c-section went so well and that you're feeling so good so quickly. Can't wait to see a pic! Hard to believe I will be next...barring an extreme preemie from someone else here! 

Sab - Yes, you are correct! My last day of work was Friday, so today was really my first "official" day of maternity leave. It was great - although not very relaxing because I was busy trying to clean up our house and applying for ei. But that's ok, because I have more fun planned for later in the week. I also slept until noon, so can't complain about that. ;)

That is suuuuper exciting that you find out that gender on Wednesday!!! I can't wait to hear the news! I'm glad you're feeling positive and not afraid. That is really too bad about the indigestion/heartburn! If it gives you hope, I suffered from much more indigestion and heartburn in the second trimester than I have in the 3rd! I still get it the odd time but for some reason it decided to disappear...so maybe you'll get lucky too?

Mrs W - Well, have not gone into labour yet! :haha: I appear to be losing my mucus plug gradually over time rather than all at once like some ladies. So, for several days since that 'bloody show' I've been losing lots and lots of mucus...even so much that one day it was dripping down my leg (ew, I know). Anyway, I think I must be one of those people who slowly loses it and still has a week or two (or more :S) to go until labour afterwards. Either way, I agree that it's a good sign that my body is preparing...and I'm hoping it means I'm even more effaced now. When did you lose your mucus plug?

I hope you can get past your 10 day LP this time...but I hope it's because you get a BFP! I had a weirdly short LP the cycle before I got pregnant this time...so you never know! 

Sara - I'm glad your counseling session went well and that you're realizing some areas from your past that you still need to deal with. I hope you had a fun night out with friends!

Linny - Yes, I agree it did sound like my "bloody show." However...since it must have been partly from the pelvic exam, I'm wondering if that will mean I'll have _another_ bloody show right before I got into labour? Or if it can be normal to have a bloody show and then not go into labour for a while. 

Thanks! I'd love a martini. ;) Our house is slowly coming back together. It's still driving me crazy but at least there is a place to put baby now...and I spent today sorting out the upstairs. Now I really need DH to help me get the bedrooms and such in order, but he's said he's committed to doing most if not all of it (whether this actually happens is another story - but I'm glad he has good intentions)! I also really need him to install the car seat ASAP because I'm getting worried! I even had a dream the other night that I had the baby at home and couldn't take the baby to the hospital to get checked after because we didn't have the car seat installed! 

I have heard a lot of women talk about the emotional rollercoaster the first few days after delivery are. I'm sure I have quite the meltdown to look forward to then because I'm pretty emotional and hormonal at the best of times! I'm glad your emotions are sort of starting to settle out now. It's so great that Elka is breastfeeding so well! I think there are a lot of things we'll lose our resolve on right away (dummies/pacifiers, etc) once we realize how parenting ACTUALLY is. It's so easy to make up your mind about something before you know what it's really like. How are you coping with the sleep deprivation so far? Did you find you bonded with Elka right away, or has it been developing over time? 

Kim - Hehe, thanks! It's sort of bad because all along I was expecting to go all the way to my due date if not overdue, but now that I've had these few "signs" I'm getting my hopes up she'll be early even though that probably won't work out. 

Alt - haha, loved your use of "disasterize." It really is true about men! Thanks - I really hope the cleaning fairies come soon. ;) 

I'm glad that finding out about Gummy having Trisomy 22 has helped you come to terms with the mc to some extent. I totally understand that and agree that a mc was probably the 'best possible' situation for that scenario, as heartbreaking and awful as it was. :(

Good that your insurance would cover the majority of your IVF costs, although that genetic screening does not sound cheap at all! Whatever you choose to do, I'm sure it will result in a healthy, happy rainbow baby for you. You have a journey ahead of you, but I just know there is a light at the end of the tunnel!

Katie - Yep, sometimes AFs after mcs can surprise you and be right on time. I hope the worst of that is over with now!


----------



## klsltsp

LJ congrats on baby Oscar!!! I'm soo happy that your planned c-section went so well, mine was amazing!!

Linny glad to hear that you haven't had trouble bf!! makes things so much easier, in my opinion anyways ;)

Lit, I remember being sure that I would be early... nope never had a sign.. she's too comfy in there right now ;) waiting anxiously everyday to see if there's an update!! I LOL about the car seat :) Glad the house is getting back to normal!!

Aleeha hope you and baby are doing well, have you decided on a name yet?

Sara glad that you got out for some me time. How are you these days? You going to go ahead with the new RE's plans? 

Becky I think that you're around 7 dpo, will you be testing at 10 dpo if AF doesn't show?

Alt how are you doing these days?

Emma I laughed when you said how did Sabsters get to 20 weeks... I looked at your ticker and thought.. wow when did Emma get to 26 weeks!! hahahaha You're a real inspiration for us ladies that are not getting pregnant right away... :)

Crys how are you feeling? when's your next apt? or u/s?

katie how are you doing? are you guys going to wait or are you jumping right back in the TTC game?

AFM well I'm CD 9 today, lots of EWCM, I ovulate normally CD 7 - 10 so right on schedule :) we got to BD last night so that was good timing... hopefully we'll get one more in ;) the only bothersome thing is that there is brown blood again mixed in with my EWCM, second month in a row for me... I'm not sure if that's normal or not since I've never paid attention before.. and since I ov so early I may have just thought it was spotting at the end of my AF...I guess it could be ovulation spotting... hmmm.. I hope it doesn't mean that my hormone levels are totally out of whack..

Oh and on a fun note, my younger DS went to daycare yesterday in big boy underwear :) he turned 2 at the end of June... I was in no rush to toilet train him, but he's been saying funny things like last weekend we were driving and he had a diaper on and he's saying "mommy stop the car" and I ask why.. he said "peee" ahh so he held it until we got to a toilet... he also hasn't pooped in his diaper in over 3 months.. so he's clearly ready.. maybe just not me :haha:

have a great day ladies!!


----------



## KatieSweet

LJ - congrats!!! Love the name you've chosen. Beautiful :) 

Literati - I think from today on out it I should really start to feel better. I'm having an early but nasty AF. Flow's heavy but already I feel better than yesterday: shortly after my last post I started cramping loads, more than I've ever had during any AF, and it felt like that was supposed to be the pain I didn't feel when I actually MC'ed. So while it does feel like it's happening all over again, I also feel that it's just happening to me 'again' physically, as emotionally I'm doing really well. So I will be fine :) The pain's almost gone.

KLS - we are very excited to TTC again! I'm not really all that afraid at this point. I thought I would be but once you've been through it, it feels different in ways... like I made it through this and I'm ok. We are going to be taking it somewhat easy though, take a more relaxed approach and try to enjoy each other more, and we're not going to be too secretive anymore either. I found that I really appreciate the support of people close to me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lj congratulations!! Love the name Oscar and can't wait to see a sneaky pic of your little prince! Enjoy the newborn snuggles. 

Lit - your oh sounds so lovely. I hope you finish getting the house all sorted out and baby arrives promptly after that! I was induced so didn't loose my mucas plug until I was in labour and when I did I was totally gob smacked by how much there was, tmi!

Eeek Kim, hoping you've caught that egg!!! I'd say if no bfp in the next few cycles then go and see the dr as mid cycle spotting can be a sign of other things but then again as you say maybe it's af tailing off. Also ovulation spotting is a sign of a strong ovulation I think? 

Yep am 7dpo today! I guess if no sign of af by Friday - 10 dpo then I will test but I'm sure it won't happen :-( I've just lost my confidence and belief at the moment that ill ever get my longed for bfp. If I did get it this cycle it would be so perfect as we are away all weekend in the place dh proposed and so I could take him for a walk on the beach to our engage,eat spot and tell him there. I can dream!!! 

X


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs w - I so hope you can tell your DH about your BFP that way! That would be so perfect! Sorry you are feeling pessimistic about getting your BFP. :( I really hope it's this cycle! 

Kim - yay for your DS wearing big boy underwear! Hehe so funny that now people are anxiously awaiting my news when so recently I've been awaiting Aleeah's , lj's, linny's! 

Katie - sorry AF is so physically painful this time! That is so rough!


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

Becky yeah I will wait a minimum of one more cycle before I go see the doc, my body was so crazy on bcp I figure it needs a few months to sort itself out. It's possible that I've always had this, I don't know I've never paid attention LOL for me I only bleed 2/3 days, then day 4/5 nothing then the brown CM starts when EWCM starts CD 6/7 then when the EWCM it's gone. I ovulate CD 7 - 10... so it definately seems to be related to ovulation and from what I've read totally normal and nothing to be concerned about... I really hope that AF stays away and that this is your month.. or at the very least a longer lp!! fingers crossed for you!

It's funny how when you're TTC you're soo in tune with your body hahaha I never paid attention to any of this stuff before, and since I was pregnant fairly quickly with my first 2 I never got into this stuff... lol oooh to be naive again...

Katie I love your attitude :) very positive, you sound a lot like me... my motto in life is to worry about things that I can control. If i can't change it or make it better, then it's not worth my time to worry about.. it's got me through a lot of tough times. I sometimes get accused of not caring and that's not it at all, "It is what it is" I say that a lot hahahaha drives a few people in my life crazy hahaha

Lit I know what you mean it's crazy that you're at the end... that Emma is 26 weeks!! yikes that Sab is over 20... Cryss is not far behind... time flies!!!

Sara thinking of you, hope you caught that egg when DH was home ;)

AFM nothing new here, think I ovulated yesterday, but forgot my opks... sigh.. so I'm just guessing based on my EWCM... will test this pm and tomorrow and see, but today is Cd10 and I normally have ovulated by now.. will try and get a bd in tonight just in case.. but OH has not been feeling well so it's been hard...

Take care!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - yes, I am astonished that Emma is 26 weeks already! Third trimester next week!? How did that happen? So exciting. Soon it will be you we will be marvelling about how far along you are! 

That's too bad your DH isn't feeling well. I hope you can fit in one last BD session! It reall is weird how insanely in tune with our bodies we get when we're TTC.


----------



## slg76

Kim,
I say "it is what it is" all the time. It drives my husband bananas. :haha: I realize that phrase doesnt make much sense but I like it anyhow. 't took me many years to learn that I can't control everything in my life. I'm so much better off now that I figured it out.


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - Thank you!! I am not sure they will do anything because i have one good tube. So hopefully it happens if not than, I will just keep it moving.


----------



## bluestars

I cant believe im 3rd tri on sunday! Boobs started leaking last night. So now have engorged boobies today ! Not comfortable haha. I havent had a chance to catch up properly or read any comments properly. Been so busy with visitors and housework I just dont get a spare minute. 

Hope you are all well. Will catch up soon!!! Xxx


----------



## Sabster

Quick little update... its confirmed... Its A BOY!!!! we are super super happpppyyyyy!! I totally knew it from the get go! 

and now for names.... we are pretty set in the name but we are supposed to keep it a secret... so I will try to keep it a secret to honor my DH. BUT ITS SO HARD!


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Sab!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I can't believe that either! That is SO exciting! My heart is overflowing with happiness for you because I know you waited soo long for this. Do you have most of what you need for baby? Do you have a babymoon planned or anything? Sounds like you're very busy!!! My boobs have not leaked at all so far but it seems like so many people's do leak early on! 

Sab - Congratulations on having a boy! How exciting!!! We are keeping our name a secret too and I've actually found it more difficult keeping it from strangers/estheticians/hairdressers, etc. than our friends/family because everyone asks, "Do you have a name yet?" and we're just like, "Yep!!!" and then there's an awkward silence as they wait for us to tell them and I have to say, "we're keeping it a secret, though." Most of the time they understand, but sometimes they think since they are strangers that we should tell them anyway. No, thanks! 

Crys - How are you doing? When's your next scan?

AFM - I am thoroughly enjoying mat leave, although I think I crammed a few too many activities in for this week and am feeling overwhelmed (major introvert over here). I am enjoying that time is passing a little more slowly now...although also very quickly at the same time.

I have been suffering from very swollen feet for weeks now, and just recently since we've changed our flooring, they are now very SORE feet as well. I am not used to hard flooring in the basement, and since there's just cement underneath there is NO give and my poor swollen footsies (carrying a whole lot of extra weight) are really feeling the extra impact. I have to wear hard-soled slippers around the house now and I honestly feel like I'd imagine my feet would feel after running a marathon on pavement _barefoot_ every single day.

My braxton hicks are really ramping up lately. It used to be that I would experience them as tightenings with some pressure but no pain. I would also cramp at different times, but not usually while having a BH. Now, however, my braxton hicks consist of my belly getting super, super hard and the pressure is VERY intense and accompanied by cramping as well. Last night I was having them every few minutes for a while, and then every half an hour to an hour after that, and they were so uncomfortable (not painful, per se) that I had to get on all fours and practice my breathing techniques to get through them. So, that definitely made me extremely aware that labour could happen at any time, whether I'm ready or not (extra motivation to go out and buy my last few baby items today)! 

Sorry to go on for so long, but sometimes it feels good to vent about all my symptoms. :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## bluestars

Aww Sab that's amazing!!! Team blue!!! So exciting!!! Well you know if it gets too much you can share the name with us! Haha!

Thanks linny we don't really have anything. .. so hard organising things when you live in a wee Island and need to go away to have baby. I don't know what needs to be where!! Really should take the time and plan but the weather's to nice and the visitor's are pouring in!! 

Aww your sore swolen feet don't sound fun at all! ! Keep them up when possible!! And BH are exciying news bodies getting ready for baby! Sorry they are so troublesome! Are you due next?

How's all our ttc'ers? Where are h you guys at in your cycle?

How's all the new mamas?

And of course you preggo lot? 

Xxx


----------



## slg76

Hi everyone. 

I'm a few days post O. 4 maybe? I'm honestly not keeping track as closely as I was. 

Had a hard day. One of my friends announced her pregnancy on FB today. Thrilled for her but this one hit a little close to home as I see her often and all my friends will be talking about her pregnancy for the next year. Of course she only tried for 3 months or so. I also had to see my oncologist today. Everything is fine but it brings up not so nice memories. She suggested that I go back on my cancer meds by the beginning of the year. So, I have a few more months to make that magic egg or its just not to be. Jeff and I had come up with the same timeline on our own since 2 1/2 years is just plenty long to be ttc (in my opinion). 

Tomorrow is bound to be better :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh Sara sorry you're having a rough day... It sounds like you are sorting things out and I think putting a time line is smart. I think you can honestly say that you've tried everything!!! I think I am about 2 dpo so we're cycle buddies :) Glad to hear that everything is still okay with the oncologist. Fingers crossed for you this month, maybe not tracking everything as closely is just what your body needs!!

Sab congrats on your little boy!!!!

Lit your poor feet :( would slippers or something help? sounds like you are VERY close... when will the check you next?

AFM nothing exciting... I think I'm 2dpo, maybe only 1 dpo, I forgot my opks on the day I should have o'd so I'm all confused hahaha When the EWCM dries up does that mean you've already ovulated? We only bd'd once.. again... urg... so frustrating.. oh hasn't been feeling well. On the upside the 1 time was very well timed so who knows... at least I have short cycles...


----------



## slg76

that's exactly right, Kim. We have two more things to try to help conception and then we really will have tried everything. Even if I didn't have to go back on my meds it will be time to have some closure and move on. 

Want to be sure to tell all you pregnant ladies that I do love hearing about your pregnancies. Somehow when it's in my "real" life it's harder to deal with friends getting pregnant. Of course no matter who it is, them not being pregnant isn't going to make my life any better!

Sorry to be a downer lately. Happier days coming up shortly!!!! :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies
Just a little pic for you of baby Oscar. We are all doing well and breastfeeding going great. Will do a proper update soon! X x x
 



Attached Files:







20140724_201608.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

Lj - baby Oscar is so cute! Thanks for posting. Glad breastfeeding is going well. 

Kim - yeah, you've probably ovulated if EWCM has dried up...but it only takes one time!? Haha I know though...try telling me that in TTC! I was obsessed with getting in enough BD sessions! But good luck and as you said at least your cycles are short. Slippers do help but I had to borrow my mom's because mine don't fit due to all the swelling! 
They may not check me until 39 1/2 weeks when I get my membrane sweep (aug 6th- ish).

Sara - I understand how RL friends getting pregnant feels a lot closer to home than people on here. I had trouble finding out RL friends were pregnant even before we started TTC simply because I felt ready for a baby already but we were waiting for a few things before we tried...so I can only imagine how upsetting it would be to read these announcements after trying for so long. 
That is sad/scary that you have a deadline until the end of the year to go back on cancer meds, but I'm pleased you have a plan in place and there is still time to make your rainbow baby! You are certainly giving every effort you can. I pray you will get your rainbow BFP very soon! 

Blue - yep, I'm the next one due! August 8 is the official day.
It is tough focusing on buying baby stuff when life is so busy and you're entertaining guests and whatnot! Just enjoy the good weather. I'm sure you'll have time to get the necessities in the end. How are you feeling?


----------



## crysshae

LL - any more signs? My next scan is Wednesday.

Emma - sounds like island life is treating you better. 

Sara - I hope you get your rainbow before these time limits constrain you. Just wondering - why do you have to go back on the meds?

Lj - Oscar is just precious!

Kim - it does only take once. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## slg76

Thanks for your support ladies <3

The cancer meds are to prevent a recurrence. They block the estrogen pathway in my body so my breast tissue can't "see" the estrogen. Important because my cancer "fed" on estrogen. The med. causes birth defects so no ttc while on it. In fact they won't even give it to me until I have an IUD in .


----------



## Literati_Love

Where did everyone go? As we get more moms on here, there is less and less activity as they are all too tired and busy to post much! 

Crys - No more signs yet. I have days where I am crampier and have more BHs and I'm still losing lots of mucous, but I think my body is just gradually getting ready. I feel like I have at LEAST another week to go if not much longer.

Good luck on your scan on Wednesday! 

Sara - How are you doing today? Hope you're feeling a bit less discouraged.

How is everyone else?

AFM - Still loving every second of relaxation/fun time before baby comes! DH finally installed the car seat on Saturday so I can stop worrying about that. I also have bought basically everything we actually NEED for when baby arrives so there won't be any need for a last-minute panicked outing to buy supplies. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello LL, I'm here! How are you doing today?


----------



## crysshae

I'm glad to hear you're all ready and enjoying your leisure time. Now just the wait on little one to pick a birthday. Won't be long now!


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - I'm good! Feeling a little extra achy because I worked on (almost) finishing up the nursery last night. We just have to hang a few things and we're done! How are you? Are you testing soon? 

Crys - yeppers! That is a good way to put it - just waiting for her to pick her birthday! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - Wow, thats exciting! It seems like time just flew by for you. I remember you posting your BFP and in a couple of weeks you will have your bundle of joy. 

AFM - I haven't tested yet. Waiting for AF and if she doesn't show than I will test. She is due the 31st. I am nervous.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is understandable! Not long until the 31st though! I really hope AF doesn't show!!


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I hope she stays away too! I have everything crossed. LOL


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - Plus my temps are crazy this month too. I have very little signs: sleepy, headache and a full-pulling feeling in my lower abdomen with little cramps every now and than but that could be AF rearing up. So I wont get my hopes up high.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies,

yes its been quiet. its also summer so Im guessing most people are out and about enjoying the outdoors :*)

Lit im happy you are enjoying your mat leave.. so relaxing!!!

bright: I hope you have great news soon!!!!! we need another BFP!!

Im doing well. 21 weeks preggo pants... still cant feel the baby but thats ok. Ill feel him soon enough Im sure.

Ive been having weird lower pelvic pain, like its all tight and my back started to hurt too... I called the nurses helplline and they said its just my pelvic area expanding and my ligaments as well ( SNEEZING IS PAINFUL!) So im just happy its not contractions... Other than that Ive been good. my belly is hard to hide at this point but its really not very big at all. People at work know for the most part and My Dh and I are just trying to spend time together and really feel united for this great chapter of our lives! its unreal that we will be welcoming a little tiny human :) Im really excited and scared and anxious and everything else !


----------



## brighteyez73

Sabster - I hope and pray this is it. Yeah I remember those pains. They can be annoying. Hope they ease up soon.


----------



## crysshae

Bright - your chart looks very promising and your temp really climbed today. I had a dip like that at 7 dpo in June. :thumbup:


----------



## Literati_Love

San - I'm glad y


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - I'm glad you're feeling pretty good and I hope you feel baby move soon! You should post a bump pic soon if you feel comfortable! 

I'm glad you're taking the time to spend extra quality time with your hubby! I feel quite regretful that DH and I haven't been able to go on very many dates in the last several months. First it was because he was working weekends and crappy hours, and then it was the renovations, and now every evening is spent madly cleaning our house up! *sigh* Hopefully we can fit some nice dates in this weekend...as it is a long weekend here! 
Your pelvic/back pain sounds uncomfortable but definitely normal. There is a lot of ligament and joint loosening in pregnancy that can cause a lot of pain. :/

Bright - yes, I was thinking your chart looked similar to Crys's this time around. Good sign!


----------



## crysshae

My scan was great! We could see the little hands and feet and got to see the baby wiggle around. So cool! We heard the heartbeat too. It was 168 bpm. I teared up watching it and am thanking God!


----------



## Lindsay109

Hey ladies :)

Just popping in to say a quick hello.

Huge congrats to Aleeah, Linny and LJ's on your new arrivals!! How are things going so far? 

LL, I can't wait to hear your news :) You're getting so close now!! Glad to hear you've sorted out the mould issues and are enjoying your mat leave. That's a good idea to go on a date with DH this weekend - enjoy it while you can :) 

Crys, so glad to hear things are going well for you and you got to see your little one :) Did you get a pic you could share with us? 

Sab, glad to hear things are going well for you :) I hope your pelvic/back pain improve soon! 

How's everyone else doing? I've only read through the recent posts.

We are doing well. Rowan will be 4 months tomorrow and is growing like a weed! He's up to 14 lbs now and his personality is really emerging - he's such a happy little guy. His favourite things right now are blowing raspberries and giggling. We're having some sleep issues again (lots of night wakings) but apparently that's normal for this age so hopefully it'll improve soon. 

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## crysshae

I do have a pic. I had forgotten to take it before I posted earlier. Got the picture facing us so can't see the feet but can still see the little hands. :cloud9:

4 months already!!! Time goes way too fast! Any recent pics you can share? It is normal to go through spells of night waking and such. He might be starting to teethe too.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## slg76

So pleased for you crys!!! What a precious bundle!


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - That is wonderful news about your scan! Great scan pic, too! Congrats! :)

Lindsay - Great you were able to check in again! Wow - 4 months and 14 lbs already! I can't believe how quickly Rowan is growing up! I definitely would love to see more pics. =) Sorry he's having sleep issues again but I hope they resolve themselves soon! How are you enjoying your first summer with a baby? Do you and your DH get to go anywhere this summer?

Sara - How are things going?

Linny/Aleeah/LJ - Would love to hear how you moms are doing!!!


----------



## Lindsay109

What a cutie crys, waving to say hi :). Yeah I wondered about teething as well, sometimes he acts like his mouth is sore (fussing and eatig his fingers when I know he's not hungry).

Sara, how are you doing?

Here are a couple pics from the last few days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lindsay109

And here's one more, a little blurry but a nice smile :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, he is SOOOOO ridiculously cute, Lindsay! You must be one proud mama!


----------



## crysshae

Thanks everyone! I should've turned the pic upright. Lol!


Awwww! He's absolutely adorable! Made me smile just looking at him.


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I must have posted at the same time as you earlier - I didn't see your message. I am really enjoying my first summer with Rowan. We've been going out a lot, but mostly hanging out in the shade as he doesn't like the bright sun and I can't put sunscreen on him yet. We're not going anywhere this summer, but are going to Maui in September which should be lots of fun! How about you, any travel plans?

Thanks, yes, we think he's pretty cute too :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hi ladies

Literally a flying visit! Hope you are all well...LL- you are SO close now! :) how exciting. And Cryss - so glad the scan went well! Lindsay - Rowan looks adorable! I can't believe he's 4 months already! Glad you're enjoying things!

Things are good here, although poor Elka has been struck with colick....in other words 'We don't actually know what the problem is' And then try an assortment of random stuff. They say there's no serious issue with it and that all babies just naturally outgrow it around 3 months....but she sure looks in pain sometimes. It's been really hard the last couple of weeks trying to soothe her whilst also host a bunch of visitors and the like. But we ARE managing. DF has been working from home to help, and he's been brilliant. Phew....Anyway, shall try and get on and read up better soon....hope everyone else is well XX


----------



## slg76

What a gorgeous smile Rowan has!

I'm sorry elka has not been feeling the best. Such a helpless feeling for a parent. 

I'm doing just fine. I'm 11 DPO but not sure if we caught O this month or not. Hubby was just getting back to town. Today is Emily's 4th birthday!!!! She loves birthdays and is very excited. In fact, more days than not she is pretending that's its somebody's birthday. My SIL is visiting with all 5 of her kids. It's fun to see emily getting to know her cousins.


----------



## Linnypops

Sara - Happy birthday to Emily! What a great age! x

Here's a quick pic of Elka with her jaunty sailor hat on.
 



Attached Files:







10491070_10152557896696265_7523492563750391303_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bluestars

Aww all these beautiful baby photos are getting me too excited ! Crys your scan picuture looks amazing ! Look at your little button grow !! I love reading the updates from all the wee babas and so glad they are doing well. Linny Elkas colic doesnt sound fun though! Hope you guys manage to find something that helps soothe her. 

Sara- happy birthday Emily!! 4 already!! Oh my! Hope she has fun with all of her cousins!!! Hope you have caught your eggy this month! 

Fingers are crossed for all you ttc ladies! 

Lit how are you any sign of baby yet? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

So this is me today at 27 +4 days! Excuse the mess of me. Im in too much pain all the time to try make any more effort haha plus I dont care I have a beautiful baby on the way haha. Also packing for a few days away with OH! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-31 12.46.58.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning Ladies,

Lindsay - He is adorably beautiful.

Crys - What an beautiful bean!! I love sonogram pics. I had a slight dip today but no AF yet. I still have he headaches and mild cramping. 

LL - I hope you are feeling better today. I hope this is it but I don't know. Not late yet she could show anytime today or tomorrow. Tested this morning and BFN!


----------



## brighteyez73

Crys - I wish I could see your chart. Do you think I could get a BFP at this late in the game. I am alread 12dpo?


----------



## brighteyez73

Linny - She is too cute she looks they she is ready to go sailing!!


----------



## crysshae

Emma - Gorgeous bump! Have fun on your trip.

Bright - sorry about the BFN. Hopefully it's just being elusive.

Linny - I'm sorry Elka has colic. She is beautiful! Have you changed your diet to see if something you eat or drink regularly bothers her?

Sara - I hope you caught the egg. If not, is there any way to get his schedule to more closely match your cycle? Happy birthday to Emily! 4 is so fun.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Wow, Maui! That sounds amaaaazing! That will be a perfect way to kick off the fall. I assume you are bringing Rowan? That really is too bad about having to spend so much time in the shade with a baby. That is one reason I am trying to soak up every last ray of sun I can before baby comes because I know I'll basically be stuck indoors after she arrives! Is it 6 months that babies can wear sunscreen finally?

We won't be going anywhere this summer as don't want to be away from the hospital and then once baby is born we will just be settling in. It sort of sucks we never got to go to the lake this summer, but oh well! 

Linny - Sorry to hear that poor Elka has colic! Or should I be saying poor YOU for having to deal with it! That is one of my fears of being a new mom - a colicky baby would be really difficult! I definitely have heard that they outgrow it by about 3 months as well so that is promising...but I will hope that she outgrows it sooner for you! It's so nice your DF has been able to work from home to help you out more. :) 

Also, what an ADORABLE picture of Elka! She is too cute for words! Thanks for posting! Seeing all these baby pics is making me excited too (like blue said)!! 

Sara - Happy Birthday to Emily! What are you doing to celebrate? 

Blue - Beautiful bump pic! You look great! Thanks for posting! :) I cannot believe you're in the third trimester already! How do you feel? Sorry to hear about your pain. :( No major signs of labour yet over here.

Bright - Sorry about your BFN. There are definitely people who don't get BFPs until AF is late. 

AFM - As I said to Blue, I haven't had any more major signs of labour. I'm still gradually losing my mucous plug, but I know that can happen for weeks. Still getting quite a few BH, but the crampiness is probably less than it was a week or two ago, which makes me think this baby isn't coming anytime soon. Baby has dropped further but my dr didn't do an internal check to see if she is engaged. I have constant pains in my cervix now when I stand which I assume is from her being so low, but I also feel like it could be some further effacement or dilation happening. :) 

I am enjoying my time off so much that I'm hardly noticing my due date get closer and closer. I have a countdown on my phone and was surprised to see there are only 8 days until my due date! I will ask for a membrane sweep at my 39+5 appointment but it won't be my usual doctor so I hope she'll give me one. I STILL haven't packed my hospital bag and for the life of me CANNOT make myself do it. It's almost like subconsciously I like the idea of tempting fate. :winkwink:


----------



## bluestars

I feel great lit. Apart from my hip dislocating regularly I feel good. Love being pregnant love feeling baby move around and love having a bump that actually looks like theres a baby in there and not fat! Haha. Cant believe im in the 3rd either feels great haha! I know im going to get much sorer but just means im much closer to baby coming. Ive been referred to physio likely going to end up on crutches. Also have an interview for a new job tomorrow and hoping they dont take one look at me and refuse me !

I dont think your far off if your getting pressure on your cervix all the time. Hope theres not too much more waiting for you have you been trying any of the old tricks to help kick start labour??

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - nope, I haven't yet but I will probably start next week. My dr will be away this Sunday and I'd have a dr I've never met deliver my baby if it happened then so I'm trying to keep my legs crossed until after that! ;) 

That is so terrible about your hip dislocating! Ouch! I'm glad you're going to be getting physio. I hope your job interview goes well. Surely it would be discrimination not to hire you for being pregnant? Since it is not long until baby comes would you still be able to take maternity leave? Would you just quit? 

I felt the same way about the early third trimester - it was so much more exciting knowing I was so much closer to meeting my baby! And I love having a big round bump! Even as it has gotten more and more uncomfortable towards the end I haven't really minded! I've actually even had better moods and more energy this trimester.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well, I ended up going to the hospital tonight for reduced fetal movements. I had barely felt anything all day but chalked that up to being super active, as I often don't feel anything when I'm moving around a lot (either because it rocks her to sleep, or I just don't notice because I'm moving so much). However, I got home and a couple hours later I still hadn't felt her much (I'd felt the odd gentle movement so knew she was alive but it was much less than usual)...so then I spent the next couple hours trying to get her to move - lying on my side, reclining, poking her, talking to her, having a sugary snack, drinking water, listening to music, etc. Nothing was getting her to move. I felt maybe a veryyyy gentle push back from her when I pressed on her once or twice but it was so light that I couldn't tell if I was imagining it or not. Needless to say, I started to get quite worried and figured I should probably go in to get checked just to be safe. 

At the hospital, everything was fine. I got a non-stress test and they told me right away everything looked great. However, I wasn't reassured because her heart rate was lower than it usually is (still very normal for a baby, but my baby is known to have a slightly faster heart rate normally) and I still couldn't feel ANY movement despite the monitor showing she did move a bit. To me, movements that are so light I can't feel them still seems like a warning sign! The staff was not very nice. They weren't rude or anything but I felt they were very dismissive and patronizing and thought I was just dumb for coming in. Our room had zero privacy. We were sharing a room with another couple but their curtain closed completely and ours did NOT so whenever they left/entered the room they could see directly in which I hated. I felt like the nurses hated me and even begrudged bringing me water. The resident was a lot nicer but I still felt like she didn't care much. Thankfully after the non-stress was over she showed me all the movements on the test and reassured me it was very normal and told me that she wanted us to stay until *I* had actually felt movements (not just saw them on the monitor while not feeling them), and if I hadn't in a couple hours they'd do an ultrasound. I was glad she at least recognized the importance of *me* feeling the movements and thankfully within a few minutes baby finally started kicking me and I felt her little foot which reassured me...so after I'd felt several of those we went home. I cried all the way home...I guess as a mix of relief and also feeling stupid/embarrassed that everyone was so dismissive of me and made me feel like I was a dramatic attention seeker. I HATE that I am "one of those people" who goes to the hospital when nothing is actually wrong, but it is always better safe than sorry and I feel like they should have made me feel better about coming in since I am just looking out for my baby. I am embarrassed now if I go into labour and any of the same nurses are working. I wish I never had to see any of them ever again.


----------



## Linnypops

Just popping in quickly and read your post lit - do NOT feel embarrassed, ashamed or anything for going in. You are right, and the nurses at my hospital backed me up - it is MATERNAL PERCEPTION of movement which is critical. The monitors can either confirm or deny it but the midwives most definitely said that the mother is used to certain movements and she is the main source of information - not the monitor. They drummed it into me, and indeed it was why I ended up being induced. I'm so glad she's moving again - usually it is just a bit of a quiet day etc, but you absolutely must trust your own instincts. On the very very rare chance that something was wrong - those nurses would not be the ones living with the consequences XX


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Linny. I agree with you, but still hate feeling dismissed by others. :( I actually think I might have been a bit dehydrated yesterday. I had gone swimming all afternoon and it was hot. I thought nothing of it because I drank normally when I got home, but at the hospital when she finally started moving for me (that I could feel) was only after I'd guzzled 4 cups of water so I could leave a urine sample (again - the fact that I didn't have to pee right away should have been my first clue)...and then when I got home I drank a bunch more and she got ridiculously active for the rest of the night. Then I remembered that I had actually -said- to my DH earlier in the day that I thought I was dehydrated...but later I totally forgot! I'm not sure if that would have significantly affected her movements or not but I'm going to make sure to guzzle tons of water for the rest of the pregnancy (which I normally do anyway) to make sure that doesn't happen again!


----------



## bluestars

Lit I wouldnt be embarrassed either the chances are those staff haven't experienced half of what you have are small. Dont worry about them like linny said. If there was anything wrong then it wouldnt be them having to deal with the consequences. Im glad she got back on form. That night. Its terrifying when things like that happen ! 

Linny hope you and little one are doing well! Xxx


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, what a cute picture of Elka! I love her little outfit :). Sorry to hear that she has colic, I'm sure that has been quite rough on all of you! Hopefully it won't last too long. I know what you mean about them looking like they're in pain though.... Rowan had a rough 2-3 weeks early on (we thought it was gas but really had no idea what caused it) and I kept calling the public health nurse because I thought something was wrong because he looked like he was in pain. What worked for us was me having a warm bath with him, and having him in the moby wrap. I hope you can find some good ways to soothe Elka. That's great that your DF has been able to work from home to help you out.

Sara, happy belated birthday to Emily! Kids are so much fun around that age :). I hope you all enjoy the birthday celebrations!

Blue, I hope you're doing well! I can't believe how far along you are now!! Great bump pic :). Sorry to hear about your hip, I hope you don't end up on crutches! How did the job interview go?

Bright, sorry to see that AF got you! Fingers crossed for next cycle!!

LL, sorry to hear about your trip to the hospital, but I'm really glad everything worked out okay. I agree 100% with what the others said! don't worry about the nurses, if you were concerned you were absolutely right to go in. When I was having regular NSTs they told me every time that if I felt less movement I should come in to be checked - it's much better to be safe than sorry. Not long now though, you better get that hospital bag packed!! 

Yes we are very excited for our trip. It's a family trip and my parents and sister and her boyfriend will also be going to lots of hands to help out with Rowan (although he no longer will take a bottle so I won't be going on too many big adventures). Yep, it's 6 months for sunscreen. Apparently you can do small areas before that if you can't cover them up, but the best is to keep them shaded.

AFM, we were given a jolly jumper for Rowan a couple days ago and he LOVES it! He starts smiling and kicking his legs before I can even finish getting the harness on him haha.


----------



## bluestars

Aww linny thats adorable ! Love it when they get excited!!

The interview went well. I got the job. Lol cant believe how far I am either. Sometimes I think its going quick and sometimes it goes slow. Just want my baby here healthy a d happy !!!

Hows all you ladies doing ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations on the job Emma!

Lindsay - He sounds so cute. I love to watch little ones get excited.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Thanks! It definitely was scary. I'm SO glad she's been extremely active ever since (even though her stretching out and causing stabbing pains in my cervix and ribs simultaneously isn't my favourite feeling in the world)! Congratulations on getting the new job! I hope you really enjoy it.

Lindsay - Thanks! And don't worry - my last-minute hospital trip sent me in a frenzy to pack my bags. They still aren't completely packed but they're about 75% packed and I have a list of things I need to add right before I leave for the hospital. Do you have any helpful tips for the hospital bag? 

That sounds like a GREAT family trip and so nice that you will have so much help with Rowan so you will actually get to relax a bit too! Good to know about the jolly jumper. I really would like to get one eventually.

AFM - I am getting very eager to go into labour now. I am still having fun, but it takes a bit more to entertain me now because I'm constantly wondering if I'll go into labour soon! hehe. I haven't had any major signs besides the constant pains in my cervix and tons of braxton hicks, but I have my dr's appointment on Wednesday and I'll find out if I've made any progress then...plus, I will be asking for a membrane sweep! I am feeling (overly) optimistic about that putting me into labour but we'll see!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Crys and Lit. 

Crys how have you been feeling ? Have you had any more scans? Have you told family yet ? 

Lit- im eager for you to go into labour too!!! Hehe. Hope you dont have to wait too long. Whos next after you? I can never remember !! 

Sara- how are you doing ? 

Hows all the new mamas? Feel free to post as many pictures of your little one as your willing to share. Hehe. 

Ttcers- anyone in the tww ? 

Afm- not much new with me at all. Boobies are still leaking away... the joys... my physio appointment was cancelled which im really angry at! Only been waiting 6 weeks and now will probably have to wait another 6 weeks. 2 weeks on Wed and I get my 31 week scan. Think we might ask if they can see the sex again because Dons and I keep calling baby a she and we are starting to feel bad incase baby is actually a boy that hid his bits! When we fly over for our 31 week scan im going to pack my bag for the hospital and leave it at my mums just so we have that out the way so Dons doesnt need to rush around picking up the wrong things again. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well. Had my scan last week. 

Our 18 yo guessed on Friday. Since she knows me well, it was getting to the point of not being hidden too well anymore I guess. 

So we told the younger kids Sunday. Tried to tell them in a funny way. I bought our 5 yo a shirt that said: Awesome Sons get promoted to Big Brother. None of them got it. Lol! He wore that shirt all day long so anyone else he ran into found out too. :haha:


----------



## bluestars

Haha thats cute! The innocence of little ones! Do you not get another scan at 12 weeks? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

If I had wanted an NT scan, I could have, but I'm not having that done. I would've loved to have had the blood work to know the gender early...but that's not really a good reason to get it done I guess. Lol. 

My doctor didn't offer the 12 week testing to me - only 15 weeks. So I asked her why others have screening at 12 weeks. She said the reason they offer testing at 12 weeks is for those who might choose to terminate if there was something wrong. That she didn't offer it to me as we had been trying so long - and she knows me after 22 years. She wants me to come back in 15 weeks to check for spinal abnormalities as that's when it's best to see those types of things and wants to be prepared at birth if there is a problem.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I opted not to have the NT scan as well. However, I do think *some* people just want to know and wouldn't terminate if they found something wrong. I know I would never terminate and wouldn't want the worry or be pressured to so I think not getting one was the best choice for me. 

I like how you announced to your kids but it's funny how they didn't get it and now more people know because of the t-shirt! 

Blue - aren't you next after me? When is teacup due? And where did she disappear to? And sab? I don't remember anyone having a sept or oct due date but I could be totally wrong (sorry to whoever I might be missing)! 

That is a good idea to leave your packed hospital bag at your mom's so there's no confusion! 
Let us know if you decide to inquire about the gender at 31 weeks! Lately DH and I have been nervous that the u/s tech will have been wrong and we'll end up with a boy after bonding with a girl all this time. Eek!

Lj? Aleeah? Haven't heard from you two in a while! How are you?


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> Crys - I opted not to have the NT scan as well. However, I do think *some* people just want to know and wouldn't terminate if they found something wrong. I know I would never terminate and wouldn't want the worry or be pressured to so I think not getting one was the best choice for me.


This is what I think too. I've met lots of ladies who just wanted to be prepared. I should've been clear about that after mentioning why my doctor said the tests were given early.


----------



## Sabster

the NT testing is stressfu and long....l! in retrospect I would still do it but not take it as the holy grail of all truths regarding fetal development... I got it at 12 weeks and only got a final result at 16 weeks, after two rounds of testing... I was so stressed out thinking about amnio, termination, placing a disabled child in permanent care... geeeez.......... it was ridiculous. AND my results were perfect, but I guess they were being extra thoughrough, which just stressed me out even more and made me not bond with the baby because I wasnt sure what woud happen and i didnt want to get attached or share the news with anyone... 

My mom flat out refused any testing because she said she knew her babies were ok. LOL, I wish I was a bit like her in that sense..


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, congrats on the new job! What is it? Some type of nursing I assume? That's too bad about your physio appointment, I sure hope you don't have to wait another 6 weeks! Hopefully they can confirm baby's gender for you at your next ultrasound - I had a bunch of ultrasounds and more often than not asked them to check just to make sure, lol. 

LL, that's good that you've got your hospital bag packed :) As for helpful tips, I didn't use half of what I took and we were there for a week - hospital provided diapers, wipes and maternity pads so I didn't need any of those. I took a book which was silly, I had absolutely no time for that, lol. Also did not use any of the snacks or juice boxes I packed. What was helpful was a couple pairs of comfy pj's, flip flops (didn't want to walk around bare foot in the hospital), my pillow from home, toiletries, and a few onsies/sleepers/blankets for baby. You really don't need much :) Oh, and the camera, that is important! 

Yes, we're very excited for our trip!! I might even get to sleep in a little bit :)

Crys, what a great way to tell the younger kids, but funny that none of them got it, lol. It must be nice to have it out in the open now :) Do you have any guesses as to whether you're having a boy or a girl?

Sab, how are you feeling these days? After not being on here much for a while it seems like everyone is so far along now!

As per Blue's request, here's a photo of my little guy this morning on our way out for a walk. Arm and leg a little blurry because he doesn't stop moving these days, lol (even when he's asleep, haha, last night he managed to completely turn himself around in his crib and wiggle down to the bottom, all while sleeping)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crysshae

Awww! He's so cute!

The kids didn't figure it out but they made sure everyone else read the shirt. Lol!

I think it's a girl.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - thanks for the hospital bag tips. Another friend of mine also told me no need to bother bringing books or magazines! Haha. Am still bringing snacks/juice boxes in case DH needs them though because he gets very cranky when low blood sugar and I will not be tolerating that while I am in labour! Haha. 

Adorable picture of Rowan, as always!!! :)

Crys - have you normally been right with your gender predictions with your kids? 

AFM - had major nesting urge today. Got a ton done and even did things I NEVER do like getting on hands and knees and scrubbing the insides of some of the kitchen cupboards and reorganizing the entire pantry. Also, DH finally finished tidying up the basement so everything's almost perfect now! I really hope I go into labour tomorrow! Eep.


----------



## bluestars

Ah well 15 weeks isnt too far to wait then. Will you have any more after that? Here you always get a 12 and a 20. Anything in between is extra. 

It was a nursing position closer to home and hours I chose to work. So a little bit flexi for baby coming. 

Linds- you little man is soo adorable and I cant believe how big he is getting !! They sure dont stay small for very long.

Lit- im 26th of Oct. Think it could be me. ... thats a scary thought! ! Teacup is the week after me I think. 

Teacup- how are you? ? You will be in the 3rd tri too now !!!


sab- still can't believe how far you are! Lol feels like your pregnancy is going wicket than mine! !

xxx
.


----------



## bluestars

Just seen your post lit. Maybe after going on the hands and knees you will go into labour! Have you got names picked or yet? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lit - It's been my experience that usually after a major nesting urge when you feel great doing it you will go into labor soon. 

Emma - She's always done a first check at 8 weeks and an anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I've never had one at 15 weeks, so that's pretty cool. Last time she did a 3D/4D scan and recorded it for me too. It was later in the pregnancy. It's nice that she has her own machine. :thumbup:

That's great your new job is closer and will be more flexible.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Then, yes, I think you're definitely next! I just checked my calendar and I have teacup's due date as Nov. 7 and Sab as Dec. 4!? Not sure if those have changed at all.

When will you hear if you got the job or not? I'm glad it's more flexible?

I was hoping the hands and knees thing *might* help push me into labour, but no such luck so far. However, my sweep is at 11 am and I really hope that works! We do have our name all picked out! Do you have names picked as well?

Crys - I really hope you're right! I haven't really had a nesting urge that I actually had the energy to follow through on all pregnancy, so it seemed like a promising sign! 

Sab - I see you replied back there, but no update on how you're doing! Anything new and interesting? Any fun summer plans?

AFM - As I promised a long time ago, here are some pics of our nursery. The decorations won't stay on the ledge - we still need to hang them - but I think that will be a finishing touch that probably won't get done before baby arrives.
 



Attached Files:







nurseryb.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 9









nurseryc.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 9









nurserya.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! I've taken a bit of a break trying to recover from my loss, but I've missed you all!

I owe a proper catchup! Just wanted to wish you all well and wish Lit an easy labor!

Will catch up properly soon!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - I hope the break is doing you some good. :hugs: What is the next step for you?

AFM - Had my membrane sweep just now! It was EXTREMELY uncomfortable but the fact that it was brief made it bearable. If it had lasted a few more seconds I probably would have begged her to stop haha. I am 80% effaced and 'soft' and 1-2 cm dilated. My mom (a nurse) says this means my cervix is quite favourable to respond to the sweep! So that's good! I started cramping immediately, which the dr said was normal, and I've had another 'bloody show' which she told me I would get from the exam. I slept terribly last night and want to nap, but I don't want to get off my feet since I want to make as much progress as I can! I'm still cramping quite heavily and have back pain. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, fingers crossed the sweep works!! I would say go for that nap, if you go into labour you'll be glad you did!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Thanks. I did go for a nap, although it took a long time to fall asleep because I was cramping pretty bad and even had a couple painful contractions.

Unfortunately, however, things seem to have fizzled out and now it's just the same old braxton hicks I always get and the odd crampy feeling. I am still spotting but I know that's from the exam. I've pretty much given hope on the sweep 'working' now. Baby is obviously too content in there and I am destined to go overdue. :cry:

I suppose I should be thankful I didn't go into labour today because poor DH has some sort of stomach virus and I wouldn't want him dealing with that while trying to support me in labour (not to mention I wouldn't want him to be contagious when he first holds our LO)!

How is everyone else? Kim? Sara? Haven't heard from you in a little while!


----------



## teacup

Hi everyone! Sorry for not coming here much lately, I seem to have been very busy and then we went on holiday. I hope you're all doing okay?

I'm 27 weeks + 1 today (due 5th November). I don't seem to sleep hardly at all anymore, I can't get comfy and feel like I'm squashing the baby! Baby was doing some crazy dancing last night which also didn't help me nod off! I love feeling the movements though and watching my tummy jumping about. The heat here in the last few weeks has been unbearable, and we had a mini break in Bristol and the train didn't have aircon! I thought I was going to pass out! My hips aren't quite as bad as they used to be, but if I ever sleep on my right side then my right hip aches the next day. I thought I would get less anxious as my pregnancy progressed but I still worry lots! I'm counting down the days to when I'm full term - 10 weeks to go! 

Lit - I hope your labour progresses soon! Baby must be way too comfy in there. :haha: Can't wait for your finale! :happydance: Don't worry about feeling embarrassed going into hospital about lack of movements, the nurses must see it a lot and they wouldn't blame you for being worried. I'm glad baby was okay and gave you some nice reassuring kicks so you could leave hospital. Really love your nursery! I'm waiting for our cot to be delivered today! We bought a nice lampshade and rug as well, I love choosing cute things for baby's room! xx

Emma - How are you? Love the bump pic - you look great! Congratulations on reaching third trimester and getting the new job! :happydance: Sorry to hear you're still suffering with the hip pain. I found that if you do less in the day, and put one puffy pillow between your knees in bed at night (that reaches to your feet) then it seems to help. Also I have to stay on my left side because as soon as I go on my right side I get hip pain again. I've noticed my baby is mostly on the right side so maybe it's something to do with that? I tuck my knees up quite high in bed too - feet almost up to my bum - which I noticed has made a big difference to my hip pain. xx

Crys - Aww what a lovely scan pic! How are you? Exciting you're almost 12 weeks! :happydance: You'll be in second tri in no time! xx

Lindsay - Lovely pics of Rowan! He has such a gorgeous smile. :cloud9: Wow Maui looks amazing! I'm super jealous, what a lovely place to go on holiday. Hope you are all well! xx

Linny - Sorrry to hear Elka has colick - how is she now? I hope she is getting better. Love the pic of her in the jaunty hat! She's beautiful! :cloud9: xx

Sara - Happy belated Birthday to Emily! How are you doing? xx

Bright - Any news? How are things going? xx

Sab - Woah you're almost 23 weeks! :happydance: How are you? :flower: xx

Alternatedi - I hope you are healing well after your loss, :hugs: I also had two losses in a row and found it very hard. If you ever want to pm me then please do. I worried there was something wrong with me, but it's really just very bad luck and you're sure to have your rainbow baby next time. It's so cruel that some of us don't get that carefree happiness with a first pregnancy that some of the lucky ones experience. I hope you are having a good summer despite your loss and spending some quality time with your OH. :hugs: xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Teacup - No BFP AF came and is on her way out!! So on to the next cycle. We go the the FS today and Urologist to discuss IVF.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Sorry to be MIA the last little while :)

Lit good luck!!! I think you're right, good thing you didn't go into labour with your DH having a stomach bug!! hopefully he's feeling better ASAP!!!

alt good to hear from you, glad that you are taking care of yourself. big hugs :hugs:

AFM well nothing too exciting, I'm on CD 25.. .which is a bit long for me, I'm a 21 - 23 day girl... tested yesterday and BFN.. so figure I'll wait another day or so. The last time this happened, I had a chemical... Other than that, my older DS is away with his dad... he went for 12 days, which seems like an eternity for me... he's back Sunday and I can't wait!!!

For all of you UK ladies, thought you'd enjoy that my 2 yr old is obsessed with the changing of the guard, you know like what happens at Buckingham Palace.. well they do it here in Canada too in Ottawa (the capital) in the summer, we've been 4 times so far.. he looooves the "music" and the "mans with the red coats and black hats" hahaha we've even been showing them to him on you tube... 

Well off to work, hope you all have a great evening/night!

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Lit-fingers crossed the sweep really gets things going. Things sound promising !! It sounds horrible the sweep but if it works its worth it. The nursery looks amazing ! I'm so jealous!!! We have a girls name picked out and we are really keen on it so baby will likely be a boy now haha! Good luck honey your in my thoughts ! (P.s I got the job. Got told same day as interview. Very pleased). 

Teacup- im the same not sleeping much and peeing every 2 hours during the night!! Luckily enough the weathers not been too bad here and ive managed to stay cool enough. Hip pains been on and off at my end. Seems to be the less I do the better it is. Dont want to slow down though! Welcome to the 3rd tri too! Lol not long to go for us!!

Kim -I have my fingers crossed for you! Soo cute that ds loves the changing of the guard! 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - I found that will al the pregnancy aches and pains that doing basically nothing really helped. Stay off your feet and relax as much as you can!
I'm glad you liked the nursery pics. :) I totally understand feeling like you'll probably get the opposite gender since you have such a great girl name picked out! But you really never know! 

Kim - weird about your longer cycle! I hope it is just a delayed BFP! 

Bright - sorry no BFP :( :hugs: 

Teacup - congrats on being in the third tri! I am excited for you!!!! 

AFM - sorry for the brief responses but...I'm in labour!!!!!!!! Had my first contraction at 6:45 am and went to the hospital at 11:20ish and I was 4 cm. I will share my whole birth story after baby arrives but things aren't progressing very quickly so I won't have any news for a little while. I am so excited!


----------



## crysshae

Yay! Can't wait to hear your news. When I saw your name I thought I hope she's posting this late because she's in labor. That's wonderful! Praying for a safe delivery and birth.


----------



## Lindsay109

Ooooh, baby is on her way, so exciting!!!! I'll be checking in for you update :). Best wishes for a smooth and safe delivery!!


----------



## Linnypops

Just popped in - lit!!! Can't believe it! Yay you! Hope it all goes well my love.x


----------



## ljsmummy

Good luck lit!!! Right on your due date!
Thinking of you and hope everything goes smoothly.
Cant wait for an update! X x x


----------



## bluestars

A lit you crazy lady! Posting while in labour! Hehe. Good luck have a safe delivery cant wait to hear about little one. Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

wohoo Lit!!!! I'll be stalking all day!!! good luck!!!

AFM CD1 today :) I get about 2 long cycles (25D) a year... good news is after my last one was when I got preggers the last time!! :haha:


----------



## crysshae

I hope that rings true for you again this time, Kim! Good luck!


----------



## teacup

Yayyy good luck Lit!  Can't wait to hear all about it and see a pic of your baby! xxx


----------



## bluestars

I hope your right too kim!xxx


----------



## slg76

Lit, Hope you and baby are working together and progressing! Very exciting!

I'm still here. Just not much to say. I'm cd 5 or something close to that. Feeling all over the place about ttc lately. Just pressing forward. I'm on new supplements and have hormonal side effects so they must be doing something. :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Sara- hope they do the trick for you. It was the month that OH and I never tried really was the month for us
Maybe something the same for you guys ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Lit - Hope you and little one are doing great!

Sara - I hope the new supplements work for you.


----------



## Sabster

OMG LIT!!! exciting!!!! Can't wait to hear the birth story. I am hoping everything goes well :)

Teacup: good to hear from you, Ive also been very busy and just enjoying summer and the company of family and friends while I can! 

TTC Ladies: I found that the best way to track my ovulation and not stress out was checking out my CM. The moment it was eggwhitish I was hollering at my man " pants off . now!" LOL 

23 weeks already... honestly after all the hardships we went through to get pregnant, its still like a dream. I feel little nudges here and there, but not sure its baby still. I am not sleeping much, and its starting to get hard to get up from bed like I usually do, or to pick up stuff from the floor... Other than that I feel pretty great! I am working hard, staying active as much as I can and just trying to stay cool as a cucumber.


I think Im supposed to go do the glucose test soon, but my doctor didnt give me the referral last appointment and when I see her I will be 25 weeks... so I dunno if I will get an appointment right away... either way im pretty sure I dont have gestational diabetes. As of next appointment I have to bring my pee in a cup to each appointment. I dunno what its for, but I have to go buy some pee containers at the pharmacy.... so much for free healthcare LOL


----------



## Literati_Love

Hey! Sorry to keep you all waiting! Nevada Leanne arrived at 3:00 am on August 8th (her due date)!!! She was 8 lbs 11 oz and 21 1/4" long! Delivery was really hard and I am sooooooo relieved that I finally have her in my arms! We love her sooo much and can't get enough of her cuteness. I will share my birth story and photos soon! Soaking up baby cuddles is more important right now. :) 

Take care!


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, I hope the supplements help this cycle!!

Sab, glad to hear things are going well for you :). 

LL, congrats on the arrival of Nevada!!! Enjoy all the baby cuddles and take it easy as much as you can :). Can't wait to see photos and read your birth story!


----------



## bluestars

Huge congratulations Lit!! Welcome to the world Nevada! Cant wait to hear full update and pics of your beautiful little sweet. But get lots of cuddles in first!!

Scary to think im next on the list ! Aaagh! Haha. Ages to wait though. Xxxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Lit!!! So pleased for the safe arrival of your little bundle! What a beautiful name I love it! Totally agree, cuddles are the most important thing right now. Enjoy your new little family! Lots of love x x


----------



## teacup

Literati_Love said:


> Hey! Sorry to keep you all waiting! Nevada Leanne arrived at 3:00 am on August 8th (her due date)!!! She was 8 lbs 11 oz and 21 1/4" long! Delivery was really hard and I am sooooooo relieved that I finally have her in my arms! We love her sooo much and can't get enough of her cuteness. I will share my birth story and photos soon! Soaking up baby cuddles is more important right now. :)
> 
> Take care!

Yayyyy! Congratulations Lit and welcome to the world Nevada! What a pretty name! Really looking forward to hearing your birth story and seeing a pic of Nevada! Hope you're all doing well. xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Here are some pics of my precious little angel!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 20


----------



## crysshae

Awww! She's beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bluestars

Aww shes adorable!!! Hello Nervada! <3 xxx


----------



## teacup

Oh Lit Nevada's gorgeous! What a beautiful baby! :) xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Lit! She's absolutely LOVELY! I love the name. Congratulations! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Lit she's beautiful!!!!

Congrats and enjoy those baby snuggles!!


----------



## Lindsay109

Aww, Nevada is such a cutie!!! Enjoy all the newborn snuggles :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, everyone! Where did everyone go? How are all the TTCers? Where are you all in your cycles?

I guess now I will fill you all in on my birth story!!

I woke up with my first contraction at 6:45 am on Thurs, Aug. 7th. For the first hour I was really skeptical and was sure they'd fizzle out (because the day before I'd had a few contractions that just went away)...but by 8:30 am they were already 5 minutes apart and pretty intense. I was trying to get ready because I had some last things to put in my diaper bag and wanted to clean up some of the mess in our living room, but quickly discovered I could not go anywhere because as soon as I grabbed something I'd have another contraction and would have to drop everything and breathe through it. My DH came home from work around 9:30 am and at that point contractions were 4-5 min apart and 1-1/2 minutes long and I was puking during them. I ordered him around to get the diaper bag packed, etc. and finally at 11 am we were ready to go to the hospital.

When we got to the hospital I was already 4 cm, so it was a pretty short early labour and I was so relieved that I was in active labour already. From there contractions were terrible and I was biting DH's arm and also holding up the garbage can in case I threw up during contractions (although I never did again - just felt like it). I was always planning on getting an epidural, but originally I had told the resident I'd like to wait a bit longer. Well, the assessment nurses were busy and were taking a while to get me into the labour & delivery ward, and within an hour of such intense contractions I was asking to get an epidural since I knew it would be a while before I could actually get it. My mom came to the hospital shortly after they checked me, so she was there for support as well.

Once in L&D, I was having horrific contractions lasting 2 minutes long, 45-60 seconds apart and was shaking uncontrollably, nauseous, etc. They actually thought I might be progressing quickly and in transition already. They finally administered the epidural around 2:30 pm which I found incredibly uncomfortable because of the position they had me in, and then I was shocked to find that the epidural didn't just work right away but that you're supposed to lie on your back for half an hour and wait for it to kick in. So it ended up that the epidural didn't work for me at ALL and I was still having these BEASTLY contractions lasting 2 minutes long with very little break in between, and I kind of got all panicky and upset at this point because I had been expecting the epidural to work (and btw I feel so much sympathy now for Linny's epidural not working)! Anyway, a very looooong hour passed and they tried administering a top-up dose (which also did absolutely nothing), so then another anesthesiologist came up and completely re-did my epidural. Had to lie and wait for it to kick in again for 30 minutes...but finally started feeling some relief and calmed down so much. Once it fully kicked in I was sooo calm and serene and couldn't believe that I didn't feel anything. Anyway, when they had checked me after the first epidural, I was still only 4 cm, but an hour after the second one I was 5 cm. However, several hours passed and I was still stuck at 5 cm so they gave me some syntocinon to augment labour. A few hours later I was at 8 cm, but my water still hadn't broken and baby was not engaged yet so they did not want to break my water. 

An hour later I was already 9 cm but again they wanted to wait til baby was more engaged before they broke my water. Then when I was between 9 and 10 cm, they were about to break my water when it suddenly just burst on its own and startled us all! :haha: After that, my epidural had pretty much stopped working and I was having some very intense contractions again so they administered a top-up dose again and this gave me some relief for about an hour. 

Once my water broke, I progressed to 10 cm quite quickly and they just had to wait for my baby to make it to +2 engagement. My doctor came around 11:30 pm and checked in which me and said they'd check me in another hour. When they checked me again I was pretty much ready to go and was having a lot of pressure very low down and I was feeling the contractions very intensely again. At that point they were 2 minutes long and only 30 seconds apart so they lowered my syntocinon dose. At 1:15 am I started pushing, but because they lowered my synotcinon, my contractions slowed right down and there was quite a bit of wasted time in between pushes. So then they raised the dose again but I quickly became very exhausted. Everyone says they just feel 'pressure' with an epidural when pushing, but mine was almost completely worn off and I was in a lot of pain and feeling everything at that point. Pushing wasn't that painful in itself, but I was very quickly tiring out and starting to panic when my contractions became very very long and the pain was going on forever after I finished pushing, and I'd only get to catch my breath for a few seconds before another one came and I had to push again. I kept asking if I was getting anywhere or if it was almost over but they couldn't tell me how long it'd be (obviously) so I just started panicking more and more...Everyone kept telling me I was doing great but I HATED it and honestly wished I could just get a c-section at that point because every moment was so awful. Finally I gave in and they used to vacuum to help me out. It took 4 (excruciating) pushes and she was OUT at 3:00 am (btw - I definitely still felt the 'ring of fire'...ugh!) and on my chest! I couldn't believe how quick it was with the vacuum! I felt kind of bad for using the vacuum, but they discovered after when they did a catheter (I could not pee on my own the entire time I was in labour) that I had 1 liter of urine in my bladder while I was pushing...so that was likely why she was having such difficulty coming down all the way. Also, she was totally fine...just had a bit of a bruise on her head for a couple days.

I was in shock for the first little bit but got her to breastfeed almost immediately after birth and spent an hour of skin on skin. It took an hour or two to bond with her, but once I did I became so overcome with love and adoration for her! My heart just swells and swells when I hold her or look at her, and I frequently cry about how much I love her!

Things are going well except for the fact that I have mastitis :( and she had a day of intense cluster feeding yesterday where she would feed for 2 1/2 hours straight, then take a 10 minute break, then feed another 45 minutes, 5 minute break, and then another hour...etc etc for an entire 18 hours! Yikes. She seems to be less hungry today so that is a relief! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Lit

Thanks for the birth story!! sounds like you were amazing!!!

Sorry that you have mastitis.. been there.. I had it too..it was terrible... I had 1 side prone to it.. I needed antibiotics, and 2 weeks after I finished them I could feel the duct blocking again, I had physio done where they did an ultrasound on the duct and were able to blast it up, then I had no more problems!!

Congrats!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Kim! That sounds awful about getting a blocked duct twice!!! I never knew there was physio for such things! 

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## alternatedi

Lit, I'm so sorry to have missed everything! I was on vacation with really spotty internet access!

Nevada is the most beautiful baby! What a story! My heart swells with joy for you and your family!!!! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## bluestars

Lit -what a birth story! So glad shes here healthy and happy. Mastitis doesnt sound fun at all. Hope it clears soon!

How are all you ttcers? Where are you in your cycle ? Anyone nearly at testing time ? 

How are the rest of you mamas and babies doing ? 

How are all you preggo ladies ? 

Afm- 30+1 for me. Pretty much doing fine. Had a terrible night the other night. Was going to bed and was having intense crampy feelings at the top of my uterus that would come and go... went on for about two -three hours. OH was sleeping and was mixed about waking him or not. Thought I was going into prem labour... I eventually drifted off too sleep... woke a few times still uncomfortable but when I finally woke in the morning it was as though nothing happened. So im pretty sure I experienced my first batch of BH!! Not happened since thankfully. But baby still moving great and im still in love with this little beauty cant wait to see baby at my scan a week on wed! Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Lit I know!! I never knew there was physio for that either!! A lactation specialist told me. It was a lifesaver since I got really sick with mastitis. The physio had said if it happens again just to call and she'd squeeze me in no matter what!!

I'm 1/2 dpo I think.. didn't do opks this month so not exactly sure :)


----------



## bluestars

You bding every day or every other day? Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

nothing planned hahahaha

I ovulate normally CD 7 - 10, we bd on CD 7 and on CD 10... who knows hahaha


----------



## bluestars

It was the month we never really planned was our lucky month lol xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - that's really nice! I should probably call the lactation consultant for advice but I am so lazy and tired. I'm also supposed to go to the dr for a follow-up appointment but I don't want to leave the house. Sigh! 

Exciting that you are in the TWW already! And sounds like you had good timing! 

Blue - I started getting some painful practice contractions around 32 weeks. I think they're fairly normal. It is annoying to get a scare though!


----------



## Sabster

Lit! OMGGGGG thank you for sharingyour birth story, it was very honest and candid. im glad you adressed the whole feeling panicky. its so important to share how we feel and know what its ok to feel thatway when you are birthing a child and you have no clue what the EFF is going on. She looks lovely, I hope your infection goes away soon.... 

Kim: no plan is a great plan! my month of BFP was tequila month. Herewe are 6 months later waiting for our little pumpkin!

AFM: Im 24 week+2 and doing pretty well. I woke up nauseous today, which is extremely weird... oh and last week one of my fillings came off... YAY... so I have a dentist appointment this week to fix it because im pretty sure my nerve is exposed. I just hope he can do something and that I dont need a root canal becasue I wont be able to do it... :(

Things with hubby are good. I am going back to archery today, FINALLY! i got new limbs for my bow and Im pretty excited. I will blow off some steam thats for sure.

has anyone had falling out with friends since becoming pregnant, mom or just because you are trying? I have a bit of a situation with my`'close' friend who practically doesnt even acknowledge that I am pregnant and always makes stupid remarks on fb.... I just feel that she hasnt been present at all since I became pregnant and instead of being inclusive, she is 'exclusive' and doesnt really invite me to things.. we have the same groups of friends but we see them on separate occasions... I just think the whole thing is weird and im kind of in a `i dont give a f*** mood'' but I just dont get it... for example, when I shared the news that I am pregnant she said she'S like the characted from ''bridesmaids' ( kristeen wigg) whos best friend is getting married and the girl has a breakdown.... My response is more along the lines of its not aboutyou, its actually about ME. and rightly so...

anyways, anyone have some stories? is this normal? whats happeningggg


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - I'm not sure if that happened to me while pregnant but I think it's fairly common. I have definitely heard of people having their friends ditch them after they got pregnant. That isn't cool at all though and I hope your friend smartens up! 

I'm glad you liked my birth story! I do wish people were more honest about their emotions during labour as I sort of felt 'weak' during labour like most women cope much better but I am sure many women get upset and panicky! 

Sorry you felt nauseous today! I hope that goes away.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - oh, also... I'm quite sure local freezing is safe during pregnancy! Generally they say it's safer to take care of dental health than to not because having dental issues can be dangerous to pregnancy as well. Does a root canal use anything more than local freezing? I would check with your dr if you're concerned. I had to get local freezing to get a mole removed around 20 weeks and the dr told me the risk was not zero, but less than walking across the street! Getting a root canal would be miserable though so I hope you don't need one! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Sab I have had a fall out with a so called close friend. When I fell pregnant this time and last time she wasnt there for me never messaged to even ask how me or how baby where. This pregnancy she was getting married but I was in hospital for her hen weekend that I really couldnt afford to go to anyway. And then when the wedding came around I couldnt afford to go to that because ive been signed off work since I went to hospital and we where loving off of OH wages and our fridge freezer broke and his boss hadn't paid him for the month so we had to put the money I saved for the wedding to our house.... plus the fact I still hadnt even been asked how I was or anything since falling pregnant and OH wasnt even invited to her wedding... just shows how close we where. But when I never went to her wedding I was deleted from all social networking and havent spoke to her since. Its actually really refreshing as shes a fake person and has done so much over the last couple of years that have disgusted me. So to be free of it I can focus on my real friends who are there for me my partner and my baby. 

Good luck with the tooth xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies,

just quickly dropping in to say 'hi'! Lit, thanks for your birth story - I agree with the other ladies, it's good to read honest account of the raw emotions during childbirth. I can honestly say it was the most shocking experience for me - I did not anticipate how I would feel at all.

Sorry I can't read/reply today - I have my old flatmate coming round to see Elka and we've had our first extremely rough night! Argh! She was a great wee sleeper till last night - yesterday she was also only doing 40 min naps and waking up cranky. Think it's the ol' growth spurt happening...sure hope so anyway! 

Hope all you preggies are doing well and ladies ttc - I check in every few days and always hope for good news from you

Lxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Linny sorry that you had a rough night!! hopefully it passes quickly :)

Sab I had the same thing, I had been on my own with my first DS for 4 years, had a friend who I did everything with... when I met my OH she was not happy, she liked me being single... anyways once I got pregnant she never acknowledged it at all... my younger DS is 2 and we haven't spoken in almost a year now.. it's not worth my energy to be quite honest. I think the reality is we grow and it's normal that our friends change over time, as our priorities and interests change. I wouldn't worry about it and just look forward to new mommy friends you'll have :) they'll "get it" . HOpe that nauseau goes away!!

Kim


----------



## teacup

Lit - Thanks for sharing your birthing story Lit! I was gripped all the way through. I'm glad Nevada arrived safely in the end, sounds like you had it quite tough with the epidural not working - hadn't heard of that before! Sorry to hear you have mastitus, I hope it clears up soon. :hugs: I loved reading the bit about your heart swelling with love for her - I can't wait to have that feeling holding my baby in my arms. :cloud9: xx

Emma - I have had BH quite a bit in the last few weeks, it doesn't hurt for me though, my tummy just goes tight and looks sort of square for a minute or two. I often get it when I have just turned over in bed, or if I have just started walking having been sat down. I noticed if I turn back over in bed it goes away, I'm pretty sure my uterus is much more on the right than the left, so when I turn onto my right I think I squash it slightly and it gets irritated. I've given up turning over now and just stay on my left. :dohh: xx

Kim - Good luck with the TWW! I hope it doesn't drag on too much for you! xx

Linny - Sorry Elka isn't sleeping well anymore, like you say she's probably having a growth spurt! I'm sure she'll be back to her sleeping patterns soon. xx

Sab - I haven't fallen out with any friends, but a couple of my family have annoyed me. My Mum said the other day 'You've been very tense since you have been pregnant, I just hope it doesn't continue after the baby is born'. UGH I haven't been tense! I spoke to OH and he said I've not been tense at all. I asked Mum what examples she has of me being tense and she said 'Oh nothing I can pin point, but because I know you well I have noticed'. I was feeling quite chirpy and cheerful before she said that! xx

AFM - I had a routine midwife appointment last week and they asked if there were any problems, so I just mentioned I'd been getting a wet spot (about the size of 50p) in my knickers lately, and I wasn't sure what was causing it. They said they would like to send me to the hospital just to check in case it's a slow amniotic fluid leak - but said it was unlikely to be one. They said that the doctor would look up with a speculum and would know straight away. So I walked up to the hospital and waited to be seen. I got there at 3.15pm, and they did all the same checks I'd already had at my routine midwife appointment (blood pressure, pulse, listening to baby etc) and then hooked me up to a machine to monitor the uterus, baby and my heartrate! I had to sit there for ages and she asked me if I had been feeling contractions! I said 'no, why is something wrong?' and she said there wasn't and walked off. I was really worried and hated the machine monitering me, and the baby was squirming underneath the silly straps on my stomach. The midwife asked if I wanted anyone to come and keep me company, so I text my Mum and she came up to hospital to sit with me. Anyway, eventually they did finally look up me with a speculum and all was okay (I even heard the doctor mutter to the midwife saying that there was no need to use the machine) so it all took much longer and was more stressful than I thought! Didn't leave until after 5pm, so was in there for 2 hours! Even more irritating, is that my Mum felt the need to tell both my sisters on the phone about the incident (and god knows who else). I had my sister phone me and saying I shouldn't worry about that sort of thing - but I wasn't worried until I got sent to hospital! UGH! That's the last time I'll confide in my Mum or ask for support. The weird thing is that when we were in hospital, my Mum said she had just text my sister about meeting up next week, and then said 'Don't worry I didn't mention we were here' and I said 'Good, no one really needs to know do they.' But then she went and told them all anyway later on. :dohh:

ANYWAY, everything seems fine at the moment, I'm 29 weeks tomorrow! We had our pushchair delivered yesterday - got the Mamas and Papas Sola2! :) Really pleased with it. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay? :flower: xxx


----------



## bluestars

Teacup what a time you have had. Your mum sounds like my gran haha she says the same. Oh I wont tell anyone (which mean everyone she sees). My dads the same at 26 weeks baby wasn't moving much and I went to see the midwife and by the time I came out of the doctors room he had phoned my whole family!!! Lol. 

So glad that its all good and there nothing to worry about.

Hope I dont have too many BH's ! Xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone? 

AFM - I am trying to catch up with you all posts. I have been MIA due to interterviewing Fertility Centers with the DH. We have finally found one Shady Grove Fertilty Center. However getting records from my current FS has been like pulling teeth.


----------



## brighteyez73

Wow Lit - Interesting birth story!! Glad everything went well and baby is healthy and happy!!!


----------



## slg76

Thanks for the story lit. I think your feelings during labor are very understandable and normal. It's an intense experience and the first time through is a lot of not knowing what to expect. I'm sorry things didn't go more smoothly. 

I'm still reading along but spending less time on BnB to stop my TTC obsessing I'm doing ok. I'm a few days post O. Hubby had to fly home from work this month for O. We put an end of the year deadline on TTC and hubby really wants to make sure we give it 100% until then. I spent the morning at the swimming pool with 2 friends who are both pregnant and am going to a baby shower on Friday. I really feel ok about it. I'm still sad that I haven't been able to make that happen but I'm really starting to feel like I will be ok with just my little emily if that's how things work out. I guess it's all up to my ovaries now :shrug: 

I'm happy to read all your baby updates and am pleased that everybody is doing so well :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, thanks for sharing your birth story, sounds like you and Nevada did very well :) It is an intense experience for sure, especially the first time (or so I assume) when you don't know what to expect. I'm surprised they didn't catheterize you earlier with the epidural. After they put mine in they cath'd me every hour or 2 because I couldn't pee on my own so that my bladder wouldn't be in the way. Sorry to hear you've got mastitis, I hope it resolves quickly! The first few weeks breastfeeding are a lot of work - I felt like I just sat on the couch with my boobs hanging out continuously, lol. It gets much easier though, stick with it!

Kim, how are you doing? Are you officially trying again now?

Alt, where did you go on vacation?

Blue, you're next!! Hopefully you don't have too much more painful cramping, that sounds unpleasant. I had a lot of BH's but I was lucky that they weren't painful. I'm excited to hear about your scan next week :)

Sab, I hope your dental work goes smoothly! I didn't have any falling out with friends while pregnant, but since having Rowan there are some friends (without kids) who I do not spend as much time with anymore. It's quite hard to just up and go out with a baby, especially in the evenings and I think people with kids don't fully understand that (I know I didn't before), so I've had to turn down some things. 

Linny, how is little Elka doing? I hope her sleep goes back to normal. Rowan only ever has 40 minute naps (unless I lie down with him which only works sometimes) so hopefully you don't end up with a cat napper too! It makes it hard getting things done during the day!

Teacup, sorry to hear about your scare - I'm glad everything was fine! It's so exciting when you start buying the big baby items eh? Not long now before your little one is here :)

Bright, I hope things go well with the new fertility clinic.

Sara, I do hope you get your BFP before the end of the year, but I'm glad to hear you are starting to feel okay about if it doesn't happen as well. I can imagine it's something that's very hard to come to terms with :hugs: 

AFM, we are doing well, although Rowan has had a very fussy couple of weeks. He's at a funny spot developmentally where he wants to see and do everything but gets frustrated when he can't. Nursing has become quite challenging too because if there are any distractions, he stops nursing and it's hard to persuade him to restart (which I'm sure is contributing to the many night wakings we've been having). He goes for his 4 month shots tomorrow which I am dreading! Hopefully he doesn't get a fever this time.


----------



## slg76

So I'm somehow convincing myself I'm pregnant this month when really I should know better. I'm 7 dpo. I have awful cramps, a sore throat, and am very sleepy. I should know better than to symptom spot because they never mean that I'm pregnant! I think my optimism is out of control :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

I really hope you're right, Sara. I had lots of early cramps with this BFP. 

I'll reply to everyone else later. :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay - I am so excited, nervous and scared at the sametime. We have an appointment set for September 2nd and I have all of the records now need. I pray all goes well. 

Slg76 - I completly understand, I am doing the samething LOL, I am only 4dpo :haha: maybe and have sore throat, extremely sleepy, craving salt and runny/stuffy nose. I thought it was a cold but no such luck. But I am not worrying about it too much have school shopping/readiness :happydance: for kids to distract me a little.


----------



## bluestars

Sara I really hope you are too ! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Fingers crossed those symptoms mean BFP for both of you!


----------



## klsltsp

Sara nothing wrong with some optimism :) I am the same way!!!

Bright fingers crossed for you too!!!

AFM I am 5 dpo ish... not exactly sure, I normally ovulate cd 7 - cd 10 we BD on CD7 and on CD10... so not bad coverage... today is CD15.

Funny too since my OH really wants a summer baby so on CD11 he says to me "no sex for the next 2 weeks" since he wants a summer baby... I laugh he says what... I tell him that his date counting would be right if I had a 28 day cycle... but seeing as I have a short cycle... I ovulate early. He says what days ... I say CD 7 - 10... he says ok.. and today is what day? I say CD11... he says then.... crap.... hahahahaha it was very funny... lol

Kim


----------



## bluestars

Haha thats hilarious kim! You shouldnt have said anything hehe xxx


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

We received our test results back - everything was fine. I'm a carrier for a random disease but DH isn't so no chance our babies could get it. No hormone issues, clotting issues, sperm issues - just awful luck.

We accidentally ttc this cycle - I'm only 3 DPO but picked up a nasty nasty evap yesterday. Don't even ask what inspired me to take a test - I was still taking my OPKs to watch them grow lighter and lighter and decided to throw a pg test in as well.

I fmu'd this am and a big negative but that's okay. I don't think my heart is ready to be pg yet - my first reaction when I saw the evap (which looked pretty positive) was to yell, "I need help!!" My DH came running and I dropped the test on the floor and cursed. 

Somehow it feels almost disloyal to Gummy to move on so quickly. I feel crazy saying that, but tomorrow will be 2 months since we found out we lost him and my heart is still so raw and busted.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is so hard, Diana. I don't think anyone would expect you to be 'over' your loss two months later. It is such a difficult thing and you lost a precious life. I hope you get the time you need to heal and recover but that as soon as you're ready you get your beautiful and healthy BFP! :hugs: Glad to hear there is nothing 'wrong' with either of you to make things difficult in the future.


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lit!

Sara and Kim, my fingers are crossed that this is the month for you!


----------



## brighteyez73

Alt - It takes time, I still have moments. We lost out son 8months ago and it still hurts :cry:. But I will say time makes it a tiny bit better. I don't think the hurt will every go away completely. We are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi is it ok to join you ladies im currently 16 days past miscarrage and awaiting my first af so we can try again


----------



## Sabster

alternatedi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> We received our test results back - everything was fine. I'm a carrier for a random disease but DH isn't so no chance our babies could get it. No hormone issues, clotting issues, sperm issues - just awful luck.
> 
> We accidentally ttc this cycle - I'm only 3 DPO but picked up a nasty nasty evap yesterday. Don't even ask what inspired me to take a test - I was still taking my OPKs to watch them grow lighter and lighter and decided to throw a pg test in as well.
> 
> I fmu'd this am and a big negative but that's okay. I don't think my heart is ready to be pg yet - my first reaction when I saw the evap (which looked pretty positive) was to yell, "I need help!!" My DH came running and I dropped the test on the floor and cursed.
> 
> Somehow it feels almost disloyal to Gummy to move on so quickly. I feel crazy saying that, but tomorrow will be 2 months since we found out we lost him and my heart is still so raw and busted.

Alt, its really normal to have these conflicting feelings. I fell pregnant also 2 motnhs after my last miscarriage and when I found out I wasnt exactly thrilled because I was expecting the worst and I felt guilty and I was still mourning. 

I hope you can continue to focus your energy on healing your body, mind and soul even through the tough days. 

I also never had any abnormal test results come back, but after taking vitex im pretty convinced that I have very mild low progesterone and it didnt help to keep my pregnancies. 

:) GOOD LUCCCCKKK!!! WE NEED MORE BFPS!


----------



## Sabster

AFM: So as my sticker suggests, the baby is learning how to distinguish right side up and upside down... and yes I have started to finally keel him kick me LOL! especially when Im on my side and I lean too far in and I think it bothers him so I get a *kick kick, move mOOOMMMMM*

All is good in my neck of the woods, I am studying for a final for my university exam this saturday and just dealing with everyday life... things are ok with DH, but hes really moody and anxious and hes starting to piss me off so Im retrieving into happy Sabrina Land. I hope things get better, but I just dont feel like dealing with it really. I have to find it in my heart to have more patience for him and compassion but its hard when hes so snappy and im so sensitive.!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Bright and Sab. Your kind words mean a lot.

It feels like it's been forever, but at the same time, it's still so fresh. I have a feeling I might be preggo after all - still getting evaps, cramps, fatigue and a cold. I'm terrified and excited all at the same time. 

Whisper - welcome. I'm so sorry about your loss. This is a fantastic group of women and you'll find some great support here. How far along were you? Feel free to share your story if you'd like.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

alternatedi said:


> Thanks Bright and Sab. Your kind words mean a lot.
> 
> It feels like it's been forever, but at the same time, it's still so fresh. I have a feeling I might be preggo after all - still getting evaps, cramps, fatigue and a cold. I'm terrified and excited all at the same time.
> 
> Whisper - welcome. I'm so sorry about your loss. This is a fantastic group of women and you'll find some great support here. How far along were you? Feel free to share your story if you'd like.

thank you i was 5 and a half weeks gone had begged my doctor for hcg and progesterone test early on as with my daughter i needed progesterone suplements to maintain the pregnancy ( apparently they dont check progesterone at milton keynes) it was my second clomid pregnacy so was over the moon to of fallen but then i started having pains was told no its normal , the pain got really intense so i went to the hospital and on the way started bleeding, went throught blood tests at the hospital was told eventually to go home and rest as bloods were fine, so i asked him if i was miscarrying or not he looked at me blankly as if i was stupid until i said but im bleeding his reply was since when i told them the moment i got there so after sitting around on a chair in a hallway for over 3 hours just to be told to go home and rest i then get told oh wait here i will try to contact gyney 2 hours later was sent home and passed the baby in the toilet :cry: .
had an appointment booked for the following monday for an early scan so i had to call up and cancel that and she said my bloods were not normal for my stage of pregnancy and the baby had most likely died at 4 weeks ish


----------



## bluestars

Hey girlies

Just thought that id let you all know I had another scan and baby is doing great!! Weighs roughly 4lb2ounces just now. Also baby is head down. Shes doing fantastic! Soo excited to meet her ! Yep thats right we are team pink !! !:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:

baby also wont here any later than 27th of Oct (my due date is 26th) as we are islanders and could be away from home for ages xxx 

How are all you new mummies ?

How are you preggo ladies doing ? 

How are all you ttcers?

Been quiet here !


----------



## bluestars

Forgot to attach photo! ! 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20140830-WA0000.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats finding out she is a girl! So glad she's healthy. She looks beautiful.


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats Emma!!! she's beautiful!!!! It's coming so fast! you must be soo excited!!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks girls. Im excited wish it would come a little sooner. Want to cuddle her soo much now. 

How is Nervada lit? 

Kim - where are you in your cycle hon? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Just swinging by to say - congrats blue! she looks beautiful!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Nevada is doing well. My baby shower was yesterday and she got so many cute little outfits. She had her best sleep yet last night but somehow I am more tired than usual. I guess you can't really catch up on three weeks of sleep deprivation on one good night! Haha. I'll try to post a better update soon. I feel so guilty lately because I barely even have time to take pictures of her because she keeps me so busy and tired! 

I'm excited for you to cuddle your LO as well! It is a wonderful feeling! 

Linny - how is Elka?


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone!

Just stopping by to say hello and give a little update. I always feel bad posting baby stuff in the ttc threads, so I hope I dont offend anyone. 

Baby Oscar is doing great. He's a brilliant little feeder, although breastfeeding has been so difficult. I had mastitis and one of my nipples was 'shredded' - as the midwife called it! Basically it was so sore it was just a big scab and I couldn't feed from that side. So had to feed from one side and express from the other for a whole week. But it is all back to normal now and getting much easier. Im so pleased to even have made it this far, i only managed 2 weeks with DS1. Im very very tired, but I think mainly thats from having a potty training toddler to deal with too, as Oscar sleeps in 5-6 hour blocks at night. He's a little colicky in the evenings still, but usually settles by 9pm ish. I had an infection in my csection incison, which was awful! But seems to have healed now. 

How are all the ttc ladies? Mamas to be? New mamas?

Blue - congratulations on finding out youre having a girl!!! So happy for you and dons! Are you and teacup next??

I have done my birth story, but didn't know if anyone was really interested in hearing about a planned csection? Its more for my own memories than anything, but let me know as id be happy to post it!

All for now, I always check in to see how youre all doing. Lots of love x x x x


----------



## teacup

Congratulations Emma on expecting a little girl! :happydance: What a gorgeous scan, so pleased to hear everything is going well. Was there a reason for the scan or was it just for your own peace of mind? I would love to have another scan and tentatively mentioned it to OH a few weeks ago, but as it would cost another £150 (and we still need to buy some baby stuff!) he wasn't keen on the idea! xx

Ljs Mummy - I'd love to hear your birth story! If I end up having a section it would be good to feel I know a little more about it from having read your birth story. :flower: Glad to hear Oscar is doing well. Sorry to hear about your nipple shredding! Glad to hear it's healing well, good idea to just feed one sided and express from the other. I had a weird dream last night that my nipples came off! I hope it's not a prediction of the future! :haha: xx

Lit - How lovely to have your shower after the baby is born! In the UK we don't do baby showers much (though a little bit of me wish we did, sounds a great time to get lots of much needed baby gifts and feel excited!) But it makes much more sense to have a baby shower after the birth. I'm glad Nevada is doing well, and sleeping better. I hope you catch up on your rest soon. xx

Lindsay - I hope the 4 months shots went well and that that Rowan didn't get a fever. Glad you're both doing okay and looking forward to hearing another update soon! xx

Linny - How are you and Elka doing? I hope you're well! xx

Kim - How is this cycle going? xx

Sara - Did those evaps develop into anything? I hope you're well! xx

Whisperofhope - So sorry to hear about your loss and that you had such a rough time with your medical care. The medical staff see so many miscarriages that they forget how upsetting and life changing it is. It's strange they didn't offer progestrogen supplements if you needed them for your previous pregnancy. I'm sure you'll concieve your rainbow baby soon. :hugs: xx

Alternatedi - Glad to hear there is nothing wrong with either of you - we had exactly the same, two losses in a row but no real health reasons on our part. It is just very bad luck and I have every faith that your next pregnancy will be your third time lucky rainbow. :hugs: I hope you are doing well. xx

AFM - I had to go back to the hospital last week due to frequent tightenings. It was very scary and I thought I was in premature labour! Luckily OH was able to leave work and come with me, which calmed me down a lot. I was hooked up to that machine again which monitered baby's heartbeat, my own, and the activity in my uterus. The machine showed I was having tightenings every 12 mins! Then they used a speculum on me to check for fluid leaks and luckily there was none, they also did a swab from my cervix to check for the chemical that baby releases when labour is imminent - luckily the result came back that there was a 95% chance that I WONT go into labour in the next 4 weeks. Phew! After 3 hours in hospital we went home, stopping off to get some tasty fish and chips on the way. So it turns out I just get frequent Braxton Hicks and just have to ignore them. I felt very down this morning and I had a wave of anxiousness come over me worrying about the baby - there was absolutely no reason for the anxious feeling but I couldn't shake it. It's lifted now thankfully. Am hoping it was down to hormones and exhaustion. Sleeping isn't great at the mo, I can't get very comfy and wake up with back ache throughout the night. Only another 6 weeks until I'm full term! Can't wait to finally have baby in my arms. Here is a bump pic finally, this is me at 30 weeks + 5 days! Sorry about the silly pose! xx


----------



## HNanner1234

Hello Ladies, Really needing some opinions/ advice! My husband and I had a M/c 3 weeks ago. Baby was 4 weeks and 5 days. The Dr. Said everything passed naturally and encouraged us to try again after one normal cycle. We had sex a few times, he pulled out every time. The last time we had sex, that evening I began getting really bad gas, I didnt think anything of it till the next morning when I woke up sick to my stomach with diherrea. (The same exact symptoms I had with my last) The reflux continued and I got sick at the exact time the very next morning. This has been going on for 5 days now. I have not had diharrea in the mornings but my stomach still hurts every morning like im going to. Also I have had extreme breast tenderness, and even my husband agrees they look larger/swollen. I have also had pains (not cramping) and an especially strong one on my right side/ with a freakish blue vein that has been visible on my lower pelvic area since last night. I have also had brown discharge (3 days), a runny nose, and toothaches yesterday (Dont know if that has anything to do with this) What do you ladies think? Ovulation, or pregnancy?


----------



## teacup

HNanner1234 said:


> Hello Ladies, Really needing some opinions/ advice! My husband and I had a M/c 3 weeks ago. Baby was 4 weeks and 5 days. The Dr. Said everything passed naturally and encouraged us to try again after one normal cycle. We had sex a few times, he pulled out every time. The last time we had sex, that evening I began getting really bad gas, I didnt think anything of it till the next morning when I woke up sick to my stomach with diherrea. (The same exact symptoms I had with my last) The reflux continued and I got sick at the exact time the very next morning. This has been going on for 5 days now. I have not had diharrea in the mornings but my stomach still hurts every morning like im going to. Also I have had extreme breast tenderness, and even my husband agrees they look larger/swollen. I have also had pains (not cramping) and an especially strong one on my right side/ with a freakish blue vein that has been visible on my lower pelvic area since last night. I have also had brown discharge (3 days), a runny nose, and toothaches yesterday (Dont know if that has anything to do with this) What do you ladies think? Ovulation, or pregnancy?

Sorry to hear about your loss HNanner. :hugs: Sounds like the start of your period to me. My first period after my miscarriage was awful and lasted longer and was heavier than my usual. I think it will probably get going properly in a few days. Have a bath and relax, should help ease the cramps and also get things going. xx


----------



## bluestars

Aww lit I bet your tired ! Hope you getting lots of lovely cuddles though!! Can't wait to see more photos of your little button!

Thank you ladies for your lovely comments! 

Ljs! I'm so glad little oscar is doing well and well done for keeping going with breast feeding after all the hassle!! Mastitis is horrible I can remember my stepmom getting it a couple of times with baby sister! Glad it's cleared! I'm happy to hear your birth story if your willing to share. And any photos of little oscar! 

Linny how are you and baby Elka doing? 

Teacup - what a time you have had! Those Braxton hicks sound awful. I had one night two weeks ago where I was up the whole night with sore tightning and I seriously thought I was in labour... Lay there for hours wondering what to do eventually they dulled and I fell asleep to wake up as if nothing even happened! Thankfully it's not happened again! I hope you don't get that the rest of the pregnancy! I know how much that worried me can't think of it happening all the time! 37weeks is considered full term isn't it? Lol 

Love the bump photo !!! Looking great !! 

HNanner- have you taken a test? Xxx

AFM- The scan I had on Wednesday was booked since I was like 9 weeks. My consultant said it's just to reassure us. He has been amazing with us ! I do feel reassured that my beautiful girl is healthy but I can't cancel them and give up a chance of seeing her again. He offered me another one at 38 weeks and said that if it looks like I'm near labour then he will start me the week after which means we are more sure as to when OH can come over before baby is born and not have to miss too much work before baby comes. If I'm not ready then then they will take me in on the 27th and baby will be here no later than the 28th (due date is 26th). 8 weeks at max and I will be holding my baby. I cannot wait!!

Crys- how are you getting on ? 

Sab -how are you ? Xxx

Anyone near testing time ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Ljs- thanks for the update! Glad things are going fairly well. How lucky that Oscar sleeps in 5-6 hour chunks! It would definitely be exhausting to also have a toddler though. I keep wondering how on earth I'll do it with two if I'm barely surviving as it is! I would love to hear your birth story as well! There is nothing "boring" about a child coming into the world!! :) also sorry about the mastitis and shredded nipple! As you know I can definitely relate on the mastitis front. It is no fun at all! And I had one or two days of a very sore nipple so I can only imagine the extent to which you had it! Glad it is better now. Breastfeeding is difficult for sure!

Teacup - that is scary about your hospital visit! It is definitely common to have lots of BH at the end. I know the last time I had a non stress test I was having BH every two minutes or so but they were painless and the staff was not concerned at all. 
Thanks for posting your baby bump photo! You look so beautiful! Love that bump!!

HNanner - could be ovulation...not sure. Have you tried buying a cheap pregnancy test if you're not sure? Sorry about your loss.

Blue - I am glad you get extra scans for reassurance!


----------



## HNanner1234

Thank you teacup, did you have the same pregnancy like symptoms start appearing out of no where right before your period? It is just so random, I have been researching everything and its leaning towards possible pregnancy? What do you think? Considering going to get blood work tomorrow, it will be day 7 of symptoms


----------



## HNanner1234

Thank you teacup, did you have the same pregnancy like symptoms start appearing out of no where right before your period? It is just so random, I have been researching everything and its leaning towards possible pregnancy? What do you think? Considering going to get blood work tomorrow, it will be day 7 of symptoms


----------



## HNanner1234

Also, I have taken a cheapo pregnancy test, I figured since I have only been having symptoms for 6ish days and we had S on the 27th, it may be too early to tell by that test, it was negative. Blood test tomorrow?


----------



## teacup

Pregnancy symptoms are very similar to period symptoms unfortunately, but I also thought I may be pregnant leading up to first period since mc. I had brown spotting, and tender breasts and it went on for about a week before it properly got going. I think it's unlikely you're pregnant if your husband has been pulling out. I hope you find out what's going on soon! xx


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. Good to read your updates. Sounds like everybody is doing well. Love hearing about all these healthy babies! 

I'm doing fine. Same old stuff with me. I'm CD 6 now so nothing to report.


----------



## bluestars

Hello Sara :wave:

How is DD? 

Are you trying any treatment ? 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - hope you're not feeling too discouraged and that a healthy BFP is on its way thismonth!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do you mind if i ask how long it took for af to return for you ladies? i have irregular cycles thanks to pcos but have been feeling crampy like af for the past week , i just want her to hurry up so i can begin clomid again and have a fresh start


----------



## Literati_Love

My AF was only a couple days late...but I think I was an exception rather than the norm.


----------



## slg76

:wave: hi ladies. Thanks for checking on me. I'm doing ok all things considered. I have a last ditch plan with my doctor if I'm not pregnant by October or nov. That will be a round of high dose injectable medication. Until then I'm taking dhea and coq10. The supplements are messing with me! I'm moody and crampy and my breast are swollen which makes my surgery site ache like crazy. But, it's just for a couple months so at least there's that. I really am feeling mostly ok about the whole thing. One of my favorite sayings is, it is what it is. I'm to the point of giving up control on this and it actually makes me feel better. 

Emily is doing great! She just turned 4. She is finally potty trained :dance: she is starting to sound out words. She is over dramatic and emotional but I think that just comes along with being 4. She's still the cutest, smartest kid ever! 

DH has planned a 4 day trip this week for my birthday. The 3 of us are flying to California but why we are going there is still a surprise for me. Should be very fun!


----------



## Literati_Love

That 'surprise' trip to California sounds SO fun! You deserve it! Have a fabulous birthday weekend! 
Emily sounds like an amazing little girl! I am so glad you are enjoying all her new stages. 
Sorry about the icky side effects from the supplements!


----------



## bluestars

Sara you have such an amazing attitude! Sorry those side effects have to stick around !! But fingers crossed they work for you before oct/nov! 

Emily sounds like great fun. Four is a fantastic age ! Thats when you see their little imaginations come out properly and i love that! 

Your hubbie is one special man planning a couple of days away for your birthday... i dont think mine got be a gift this year haha! Oh well! Hope you have a fantastic time honey! Cant wait to hear all about it ! 

Lit- how are you and baby doing ? Any new pictures we can peak at? 

And after having the boys i bled for 3 weeks stopped for a week and bled for another week. Then was sort of back to a normal... hope it comes for you soon and your not waiting too long. How long where your cycles before ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Sara - I hope those supplements works for you and you don't have to wait on those injectables. Have fun in California!

Welcome to the new ladies. I'm so sorry for your losses. This is a great group full of support!

My losses were very early, and my first period was only a couple days late after my first loss. After my 2nd loss, it went right back to normal. 

Congratulations on your little girl Blue! Love the scan pic. So cute!

Tea - Cute bump!

I hope all of you new mommies and your little ones are doing very well. 

Kim - It's September. That means you get to really try; right!?

Sorry I've been MIA. We have been busy busy. Had my regular checkup yesterday and bloods drawn. I lost 5 pounds, but the nurse said the doctor would be upset about that, so she had me stand on the scale backward to get the number to go back up to what it was last time. I said "But I was facing forward last time". She just smiled. I thought that was strange. My uterus is measuring right on track, and as soon as the doctor placed the Doppler on my belly, we heard a nice strong heartbeat. No need for searching. :cloud9: My scan is on the 29th!


----------



## Literati_Love

That's great news, Crys! Glad your baby is doing well. I am super confused why she had you step on the scale backward though. 

Blue- I'll try to post a few photos later if I get the chance! :) can't wait til I get to see pics of your LO!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

It so nice of so many of you to be asking about me :)

So here's what's going on... about 2 weeks ago OH and I talked and decided that for now we'd put TTC on-hold... I figured, what are the odds.. we only bd 1 time close to ov... well I got a BFP!!! last week..on CD 20... today is CD27... I still have not told OH... I'm a little afraid to tell him... I called my ob today, and they have me scheduled for an u/s next wednesday (when I should be 5+3) to see if they are able to see where baby has implanted. I haven't decided yet when I'm going to tell OH... part of me wants to wait until after the u/s to see if the baby is in the right place... but then if it's not, I'll have to tell him I am pregnant and that we have to terminate all in the same day....soo confused right now.. and sooo in denial... :) I'm not sure my FRER's are dark enough.. I'm 17 dpo and they are getting slightly darker every day but I would have assumed by now that the line would be darker than the control line.... I also did a clear blue today and it said 1-2 weeks... I'm 4+3

So there I finally told someone !! hahahaha I've know for a week already... lol

Stay tuned!

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!! can't wait to see a few more babies!!!

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - OMG! How did you keep that a secret for so long!? That is so exciting! I know it is scary too but I am full of hope for you! Congratulations! I hope your u/s next week reveals a healthy baby implanted in just the right place! So excited for you! I understand your dilemma with telling DH. I hope you decide what you want to do soon!


----------



## bluestars

Kim thats brilliant news ! I know its scary but we can all hold hope for you! Digi tests if they say 1-2 weeks usually mean 3-4 so that would be right. If you read the instructions it says something about that on there.

It was the month when OH and i didnt bd as much was the month we got our positive. Feel free to post your tests :) we can monitor your progression too ! Hehe xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Kim- omg congratulations! !!!! Amazing news! Was this your first cycle ntnp? So happy for you!
I feel you with the not telling OH dilemma. I was exactly the same with my bfp after the ectopic. I was so terrified of the same thing happening again I didnt want to share until I knew everything was in the right place and I could give him good news. In the end he ended up asking me to take a test, so I did knowing it was already bfp, and I was really glad to have his support on the day of the ultrasound whatever the outcome. But whatever you decide is your choice. I feel privileged you've chosen to share with us first! But its nice to have the secret to yourself those first few days to get your head around it.
Congratulations again!! X x x x


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies... 

Here are my tests... I am cd 28 today I didn't have a test this morning... I have a 23 day cycle.. ovulate cd 10 ish... it's no doubt a bfp I just wish it was progressing more... I didn't do progressions with my 2 dss so I don't know what's normal..
 



Attached Files:







Tests.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Kim! 

Do you think you could've O'd later and maybe that's why the tests aren't as dark as you think they should be by now? Do you chart?


----------



## klsltsp

No I didn't use anything last month... and we only bd on CD 10... so that seems about the right day. In person, yesterday's FRER is almost as dark as the control line... I'm going to do another tomorrow...

At least I have an u/s wed which should help.. and if they can't tell I'll have another u/s in under 1 week so I won't have to wait too long to know..


----------



## bluestars

I think they look like they are progressing. My lines weren't that dark either... You might have implanted later mind but I think they look good. It's every second day you should see a change and I do. Fingers and toes crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## crysshae

If it's almost as dark as the control in person, that sounds great!


----------



## Literati_Love

It's hard not to overanalyze those tests. I am sure the u/s next week will be the reassurance you need!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies! 

I'm hoping to come and do a proper post soon to catch up with you all! In the meantime just wanted to say -

Kim - Congratulations! I can't believe you've managed to keep it to yourself! frer's are a recipe for crazy-making. Certainly for me they were...2 weeks and a stash I hid from DF....I hope the US shows everything is right where it ought to be x


----------



## klsltsp

haha Linny... yes I have a stash :) and since I still haven't told OH... LOL

I'm not feeling too hopeful though, I did another this morning and it's the same as 2 days ago... no progression at all.. and still not as dark as the control line... it's close but I would expect it to be higher.. now just to wait for my u/s on wednesday and then request bloodwork if needed...


----------



## teacup

Yayy! Congratulations Kim! :happydance: Sending you sticky vibes! Only look for progression every other day, and I always found afternoon urine best after a 3 - 4 hour hold. xxx


----------



## alternatedi

Kim, my fingers, toes, arms and legs are all crossed for you! Congratulations!!!

Sara, you and I are going to do this thing next month!

I owe a proper catchup as well - been so very depressed. My first due date in 9/15 and here I am, lost another baby, just had what I'm pretty certain was a chemical pregnancy, and so sad it's hard to breathe sometimes. 

I worked from home today and I am literally in bed with the covers over my head typing this message. The AF-related emotions aren't helping either.

I'm still checking in on you often and wishing all of you well!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kim!!! Congratulations!!! I am thrilled for you, you absolutely deserve your rainbow after all you've been through! Don't analyse the tests hun, I'm sure it won't mean anything, hcg rises differently for everyone. Lots of love and masses of good luck for Wednesday!!!

Also congrats Lit!! I haven't been posting recently but I'm stalking and so happy for you! Sending big hugs to you and your baby girl!! Enjoy xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh Becky... Thank you soo much, I waited before posting for about 1 week since I didn't want to upset you.. You deserve to be right here with me... wish you were... fingers crossed you're next!!!

Alt and Sara you guys too!!! sigh... 

Alt I'm sorry you're feeling so down :( big hugs.


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - so sorry you're feeling so down lately. It's so understandable, especially on the month of your original due date. :( you deserve your rainbow baby more than anyone! I hope you can just take this day to pamper yourself and wallow and hopefully come out of it feeling more positive. :hugs: 
Mrs w- thanks! And good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim <3 you are so thoughtful and kind! That means a lot to me even though you didnt need to, im thrilled for you. You genuinely deserve this! 

We are going to have fun and focus on our relationship for the rest of this year (it has suffered with us both being so down) and if no bfp by the new year we will seek treatment privately.


----------



## alternatedi

Kim, you are so wonderful!! Reading your news brought tears of happiness to my eyes! I always think of you, Sara and Bright and I'm so happy that you got your BFP!!

Thank you for the kind words, ladies. You'll be happy to know I've no longer hiding under the covers, lol. Oh what a week!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Elka woke crazy early this morning (while DF is away, wat a surprise eh! ;)) so i'm writing this as she naps.

Alt - :hugs: If I could come and bring you a cuppa and a biscuit and a hug under those covers i'd be there in a flash. The due dates and dates of losses are sh*te, I really feel for you right now. I remember my first AF after the mc and seeing my freind at the shops, she said 'You look awful', and I burst into tears. Just know it will happen for you - I have seen too many women in your position end up with their rainbows not to know this for a fact - but it doesn't really help the raw emotions right now I know. Just know we're all here rooting for you and one day you are going to be one awesome mum Xxx

Lit - Hello lovely lady! How are things with you and Nevada? Are you getting more of a routine going on these days or is it still a bit up in the air? The first night that Elka slept a good 6 hours and so did I I was also knackered the next day - I think sometimes additional sleep after sleep deprivation can leave you sort of dazed and cofnused!

Tea - Glad to hear there was nothing untoward about the tightenings! BH can be really unnerving! But it's good as it means your uterus is working out and getting itself ready for the big day! :) Also, the anxiousness is totally normal and i'm sure most of the preggos can relate to this X

Sara - Happy birthday to emily! Sorry to hear the supplements are messing with you - but i'm really glad to hear you're feeling positive/ok with things. Whatever else happens a positive attitude never hurts anything x


Kim - Hope everything's ok and the frer's start ramping up but obviously the US is the main thing. Have you told DH yet or are you waiting till after us?

Cryss - Hey love, so glad to hear everything's going great and right on track! I can only have dreamed of losing a few pounds when preggo, I was like a blimp! haha. 

Blue - Hey love! Wow, you're powering through your pregnancy! The last time I checked you were in the second tri and now it's nearing your due date. I cannot wait to see your lovely little lady! How are you feeling?

Ljs - Glad to hear things are going good with you and the colicky night time stuff is settling down. Ugh, the night-crying is rough eh? x

Sabs - how are you doing love? Good luck with your exams! x

Bright - And yourself? How are you? x

Linday - How are you and rowan getting on? x

Aleeah - Come on and update us missus! Would love to see some more pics x

Hello to the new ladies and very sorry you're finding yourself here, but as the others said - this thread is brilliant and a total life saver...you won't be steered wrong.

Sorry if i've missed anyone, i'm literally typing like a demon before the Elk wakes.

Afm - Things are slowly improving with the colic. There's no longer long screaming sessions where we spend hours bouncing her on the yoga ball, she's now just what i'd call 'fussy'...You know me girls, all i've done is research colic and look up studies, so my feeling on it is that while some of it may be stomach related a large portion of it (certainly with Elka) seems to be over stimulation and tiredness. If I take her anywhere bright, loud, etc she will get upset rather quickly. If she is awake longer than an hour and half it's a bit of a 'mare. So, our changes have been to introduce routine and to keep things calm and my god what a difference. The great thing is there's loads of smiles and cooing these days, and she loves nothing more than being chatted to ... in fact it's the main thing I do all day as she never likes to be left alone in a chair for long (at all really). So me and her do a lot of chatting...I have to admit it's taken a while to bond with her after the inital falling in love because it is so hard to bond with a baby who is quite literally screaming her head off. I felt terribly guilty about that for several weeks and part of the reason i didn't really update you all - afterall I was so desperate to have her....I can say now though that we are starting to re-bond and i'm feeling more like my old self. I have to say, it has really helped that DF is amazing! I am so grateful for his help, he worked from home for 6 weeks and also did nights with her to give me a break. I read all these threads where the hubbies do next to nothing and i've no idea how these ladies cope at all!


----------



## bluestars

Linny -Its so nice to hear from you. You sound like you have been put through some challenges but come out stronger! We can only understand the way you feel. It cant be easy for the bonding when theres crying and screaming. But im so glad to read your getting back on tract thank you for being so honest with us about it. I know it must be hard to say. This is one of my main worries. 

I am fine! I have been daignosed with SPD... which ecplains a lot but given nothing to help... so bought myself a ball to sit on for the time being... been told that helps. Its so wierd with everything i've had this pregnancy id do it all again! I love this part of pregnancy. I love feeling my sweet little girl wriggling about in there. I think i really will miss it when she comes. That being said... i CANNOT wait until shes in my arms safe and sound !! I am at the extremely tired and uncomfortable part that i know will just get worse... but im not complaining (much). Haha :haha: Im so eager to be full term! But still have 4 weeks till then.... and then obviously the wait until my body decides to bring bundle into the world. 

Aleeah -how are you? 

:flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - so great to get a full update from you! I feel I can really sympathize with Elka's colic. I don't know if Nevada technically has "colic" or not but lately she has started screaming and crying uncontrollably all evening long. She is also very fussy and gassy during the day but it is 100 x worse in the evening. By her screams you would think she was being murdered. :s often no one believes us that she is so fussy because she is often happy during the day with visitors but we see the other side of her at night. Finally last night my mom saw a small bit of her screaming and felt really bad for us (and her) finally I think. Basically she screams and cries until she spits up...settles for a minute or two and then does it all over again...and then starts screaming because she's hungry again but of course after she feeds it starts the whole cycle of screaming and spitting up again. :( I feel terrible for her and it is so hard being unable to console her. I talked to a nurse about it and she thinks it is because I have an over active letdown. I do think this is true as I have all the symptoms of that. However, the suggestions she made of pulling her off frequently to catch her breath when she's feeding have not made a difference so far. I will keep trying and hopefully it gets better soon. :/ 
Thankfully she is otherwise a cheerful baby. Extremely alert and loves to smile at everyone and look around in see of everything around her. She rolled from tummy to back at three days old and she has rolled from her back to her side since she was born so it's only a matter of time before she rolls from back to front! She vocalizes more and more now with lots of cute coos and sounds. She has a billion different facial expressions and she is constantly moving! She loves snuggles a lot but thankfully for the most part doesn't have a problem sleeping in her bassinet at night. 

Her sleep hasn't improved much and she usually only does a four hour chunk and then either doesn't sleep at all for the rest of the night or gets up every hour or two. But I am thankful for that four hour stint and she does seem to be slowly improving. That is weird and funny that we both experienced extra fatigue after getting more sleep! I think our bodies might realize just HOW sleep deprived they really are and end up wanting more. 

I am glad Elka is doing better now and no longer screams for long periods of time. That gives me hope! How old is he now? How wonderful that your DF has been so helpful! My DH is fairly helpful compared to many husbands I have heard of, but he doesn't do as much as I'd like and does need extra sleep because he is doing some intense training at work. The first week he went back to work I struggled with a lot of resentment toward him for not helping at night. Ended up spending some nights at my parents' to get more help. Thankfully we have settled into a routine and while I try to avoid waking him if I don't need to, he will willingly get up and burp and change her after her middle of the night feed if I need him. :) 

Sorry that was so long! I never have time to type during the day because Nevada Always wants to be held (which I don't mind!!!) but since DH is home today I have a few spare moments! 

Blue - sorry you have SPD! I am glad you are enjoying pregnancy. I still enjoyed it until the last week or so...and I really thought I would miss it when it was over. Turns out I don't miss it at ALL and it seems way worse to me now that I am not pregnant anymore! And it feels way better to lose all that water retention! I lost 35.5 lbs in less than three weeks! I finally have normal looking feet and they don't ache anymore at all. Yay! But anyway...I am glad you are cherishing it all! Any more bump pics to share??

Yes I really want to hear from Aleeah too! We never even found out gremlin's name!!


----------



## bluestars

Lit sorry to hear your little monkey is suffering from colic too! Hopefully they grow out of it soon! I'm hoping that OH will be some sort of helpful at nighttime. He's been really helpful so far...

Linny are you breast feeding too ? I was told that breast fed babies are less likely to suffer from colic but lately that's all I've been hearing is babies having tummy troubles with both bottle and breast fed. 

Quick question for all you mummies... Did you all get swollen ankles etc? If so when did it start? I haven't yet but just wondering if it's something else that's coming... Also (random and embarrassing question) when did nipples and area around nipples get darker and bigger... Mines hasn't at all!!! 

Alt- hope your doing ok. Have you guys decided if you are taking a break or trying again? Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- I got swollen feet and ankles around 34 weeks. By the end I couldn't even fit shoes two sizes larger and could only wear flip flops. Thank goodness it was summer! However, you might get lucky! My friend who was pregnant at the same time as me never got swollen at all. Lucky her. 

Also - my Areolas never got darker! I think it usually happens fairly early on so you're probably in the clear. Mine did get bigger but I don't know when. It just happened gradually over time.


----------



## bluestars

Was your blood pressure high when you had swollen ankles ? 

Maybe mine have got bigger and it's just been that gradual that I've not noticed. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Nope, I never had high blood pressure for my entire pregnancy!


----------



## bluestars

Mines is lower now in pregnancy sits about 100/60. Used to sit 120/60before pregnancy. Lol xx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Agh, sorry to hear about the spd! - as for swollen ankles etc = oh my yes! Well, my feet did but then it was also a very hot summer so I think that was probably part of it. I bought myself a nice cooling mist spray from boots which helped and like lit I also wore sandals mostly. My BP only ever went to the higher range of normal but never 'high'....Hopefulyl you'll skip it as it's coming towards the autumn months!

RE: the colic - nope, alas it is as prevalent in breastfed as formula fed babies. Colic as it turns out isn't an illness, it's a symptom - so it's defined by 3 or more hours of crying per day - but the various reasons behind it are unknown - it is different for different babies and for most only time is the real cure :( But fortunately it's not the majority of babies that suffer from this!

Lit - So glad to hear she's cooing and smiling - it's so lovely isn't it! I can't believe she's rolling around too! That's amazing! Ah, it's all horribly familiar except Elka was like this constantly. I also had overactive let down - cue spraying milk yards across the room every time she pulled off in terror. Couple of things about that - you can express some milk before you feed her (and then chuck it) before feeding her...I recommend chucking it because one theory i read about colicky behaviour is that with overactive let down there's sometimes an issue with too much foremilk, which in turn leads to lactose intolerance (there's an article on it here https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2005/mar/30/familyandrelationships.healthandwellbeing). You can also try block feeding so rather than switch breasts at each feed you feed her from the same breast for 2 feeds and then switch. Also it's recommended to not switch breasts until the baby has come off the first breast herself and it's completely drained. As for the screaming - white noise is our best freind- when she was really really bad one night I worried the neighbours would call round to see if I was killing her! So I decided to try and drown out the noise with the vacuum cleaner turned on - she stopped crying instantly! So, I stayed there with it on rocking her for 10 minutes, then turned it off and switched on my white noise app at full volume on the ipad, I was then able to gradually turn it down bit by bit as she calmed down and then fell asleep. Since then I have relied on white noise to get her to sleep. It's a miracle! She doesn't need it as much now and I haven't turned on the vacuum for weeks but it was a life saver back then.

RE: sleep, what I noticed with Elk was that she'd doa good block at the start of the night and then it would be pretty restless fitful sleeping after that - I kept thinking she was waking but she never was - however it did stop me from sleeping so i moved her into her own room - I can now hear her genuine wake-up cries but not her 'I'm asleep but thrashing about' cries. Do you have nevada on a routine during the day? I found it really helpful for Elka, but doesn't suit everyone. x


----------



## bluestars

Hearts a lot of God things about both hoover and white noise lol glad she's managing to fall asleep without it mostly now! 

Do you girls have any baby photo updates? 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

hey blue, heres a pic from bath time when i quiffed her hair!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3018.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Kim - Congrats hun!!!:happydance:

Sorry I have been MIA. We have been busy with the IVF prep things:wacko:. We found out that the insurance company covers everything except the chromosomes testing, which is fine. Our first appointment was 9/2/14 and it was just a session to discuss the next steps and what we need to do to get the ball rolling. on 9/5/14 I had a a AFC, Sonohysterogram and Mock transfer done. It was a little overwhelming but we got through it. The FS said my uterus was textbook perfect and he hadn't seen on like it in years:thumbup:. That made me feel good I think. I have 6 resting eggs in my left ovary and 7 in my right, he seemed very please with that:thumbup:. We are now waiting for the insurance company to approve the IVF which he said should be back in two weeks. Until then we have to complete an IVF talk class and and injection class which are all schedule within the next two weeks. I have feeling a little nervous and scared just because it seems like soo much but we will get through this. I think he said he will start me on my BC next week....I will have to double check that. I started vlogging:happydance: which seems really cool and therapeutic. We decided to vlog the whole IVF journey for ourselves and others. A few ladies on Youtube that vlog their experience inspired us to do this. I found their vlogs very encouraging and informational so I hope mines can be the same for someone else. So after every appointment we will vlog if not while we are there. Well that's it for me, I am super excited and can't wait to see what's next. Also, this morning my temp was super high too early but not too worried about it.


----------



## bluestars

Linny she is just perfect !!! Absolutely perfect !!! Thank you for sharing with us! Give her a little hug from me and bump!


Bright- waw the balls certainly on the go! Hopefully the ivf gets approved and you get your rainbow real soon! If you feel comfortable let us know you youtube and we can follow your journey on that! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Latreace Parris is my Youtube name. I don't know how to share it. Please help me LOL. I don't mind sharing.


----------



## bluestars

Not sure how to share from youtube... have you uploaded any videos yet ? Searched the latreace parris part into youtube didnt find anything. Im not great woth youtube though i could be doinh something wrong xx


----------



## slg76

Big hugs for you diana :hugs: glad you are feeling a bit better. My moods have been pretty unstable lately too. 

Kim, I've been thinking about you a lot hope you are getting used to the idea of being pregnant. Really hoping your ultrasound looks normal!!

I'm the same as always. Thinking about stopping one of my supplements after this cycle. Too many side effects! Had a nice birthday. My parents and DH took me to Disneyland!


----------



## crysshae

Linny - She's adorable!

Kim - Hope you're doing well.

Bright - That does sound overwhelming. Good luck. I hope everything works out great. 

Sara - What a fun birthday! I guess that was the California surprise? What supplements are causing you side effects?


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - I got some help with sharing. Here is the link https://youtu.be/1L1J_wD9Fs0
please subscribe and give you feedback and advice.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

having a not so good day today emotionaly feel like a bitch but cant help it so sick of hearing about the royal baby already and shes only really early on, i should be that stage i should be announcing my pregnancy :cry:


----------



## bluestars

Whisper i know how you feel. I was due the same time she had her son last time... it was was awful. But you have to hold on to the hope that you will have your little rainbow in your arms soon. And your angel baby will be with you every day. It will get better. Just take each day as it comes. Thats all we can do :hugs: :flower:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies 

Hope that everyone is doing well.. thought I'd post an update... had any u/s today, I should be 5+3... didn't see anything.. .sigh... saw a "fluid filled sac" doc says it's just too early, but I really don't think it's progressing... my dates could be off by a few days but that's it... He agreed to do some bloodwork and another u/s next week.

The only "positive" is that the sac is far away from my scar. I struggling a little bit, finally told my OH last night... but since I've been having some mixed feelings I'm feeling quite guilty.. I want this baby and know that there's nothing that I could do to change the outcome at this point... but man..

Well this has only intensified my POAS addiction... 

Take care..

Kim


----------



## Linnypops

Kim - Big hugs love :hugs: - Glad to hear it's not near the scar, but do hope the dates are off for you - I think I only saw the sac at that stage anyway? But can't properly remember - you have quite a long cycle don't you?


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Linny... quite the opposite, I have a 23 day cycle... and we only bd 1 time... cd 10.. so there isn't much wiggle room...


----------



## bluestars

Cd 10 you Dtd but them sperm can live 5-7 days then it could take 7- 10 days to implant! So you could be at a different time. I'm keeping hope for you. I want this so much for you! Keep us updated love. At 7 weeks my little button was blearily a peanut! Xxx

Bright- that link didn't work for me couldn't access your page.

Sara- how are you getting on? Where are you in your cycle? 

Ladies anyone in the tww? 

How's our mamas? 

I heard from Aleeah. Baby and Aleeah are doing really well baby is 11 weeks already! Scary how that time has flown in. She's just been so busy enjoying little one to get online. She's hoping to get on soon to update you all.

Also Nat is doing well with baby Isabella. Isabella is home and doing great! Pretty gorgeous too! Looks like her big sister ! She asks for you all and hope you are all well too. Xxx

AFM- nothing new ... Uncomfortable but still blissfully preggers... Did anyone do anythin to help body get ready for labour... Beginning to get an overwhelming fear that I won't progress properly and need a section and really don't want that... I'm a woos with cuts and the fear of infections haha! And also worrying I won't manage to breast feed but I know there's not much I can do until time comes xxxx


----------



## bluestars

Scratch that bright! It works now! Sorry hehe 

Xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - If it makes you feel any better, I didn't progress properly but still had a perfectly healthy VB! There are lots of interventions they can do BEFORE resorting to a c-section and it is relatively unlikely you will end up with one. I was stressed about breastfeeding too but it all turned out well for me! One of the most important things to do is to have skin on skin contact immediately (or as soon as possible) after birth. They will often latch on their own or with a little help. Nevada just needed a little help and latched moments after birth. We still had to work a bit to get her to latch properly in the next couple days, but we started with that foundation which helped. Not saying it's easy for everyone but just try your best and that is all you can do!

Thanks for the update from Aleeah! Glad she and baby are doing well. Amazing about her being 11 weeks already! Glad Nat and her LO are doing well. Pass on a hello to them for me!

Kim - just saw your post. Sorry about the unclear news but I agree you may have more wiggle room than you think! I really hope things are ok for you. Hugs!


----------



## bluestars

Thanks Lit. I will keep that in mind. Really eager for the skin to skin contact straight after birth too. Xxx


----------



## klsltsp

Blue no need to worry about getting your skin to skin, just be clear that you want it, for my 2nd I was clear (and it was a c-section) and they had him on me at the very first possible moment... it was great :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes, it was very important to me too! And I'm so glad I got it. Definitely just let them know it's important to you!


----------



## bluestars

I will girls. Thank you xxx


----------



## slg76

Hi all. I think I'm 1 DPO today. We Dtd with good timing but I'm treating a yeast infection which can harm sperm. 

I so hope your baby is ok Kim!!!! This must feel like a terribly long week while you wait for another us. What did DH have to say?


----------



## klsltsp

Well thanks for all of the support ladies, looks like I am out.. levels were only 111 yesterday.... waaaaay too low considering I got a positive hpt 2 weeks ago!! I'll do another beta tomorrow and hope that it's coming down quickly.

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim - oh no...I am so sorry. :hugs: how are you feeling? Is DH being supportive? It's awful you are going through this again but I feel very optimistic that you will get your rainbow baby very soon. I know that doesn't make the loss any less painful though. :( So sorry. 

Sara - I hope the yeast infection treatment does not interfere! Good luck!


----------



## slg76

So sorry kim. Life is so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Kim :hugs: I am so so sorry sweetie. You don't deserve this. Sending huge hugs xx


----------



## klsltsp

thanks Lit, Sara and Becky...

you're right life isn't fair.. I wonder why on earth put me through everything I went through last year if I'm not going to be able to have another baby...

my OH thinks he's being supportive... but it's not for me... he asked me what my numbers were, so I told him, he then asked me when I was getting the medicine to "flush it out"... seriously... then got upset when I said that I had bloodwork tomorrow... said there's no point...

Then he said "we're done, you know that right"...heartbroken doesn't begin to describe my feelings right now.. I'll be okay.. right now I'm just really hoping that it's not ectopic... 

good luck to you lovely ladies, I'll pop in regularly to see how you're all doing :)


----------



## slg76

You have every right and reason to be heartbroken for a while. Maybe OH will reconsider once this isn't so fresh. 
<3


----------



## Literati_Love

Ahhh oh no. That's a terrible and heartbreaking reaction from your oh! I am so sorry. You must be so upset right now. I second what Sara said in that hopefully he will reconsider when it isn't so fresh. It really is inconceivable that this could happen to you after such a horrible thing last year already. I don't know why it's so easy for some and so difficult for others. :( :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Im really sorry Kim. Its so unfair that you have to go through this again and with little support from OH. Really had everything crossed that this was your little miracle after everything you have already gone through. Sending you lots of hugs and love. Please know that we are here to talk to anytime you need a rant or just a chat. Hold your head up honey. Xxxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

Oh Kim I'm so sorry your oh is being like this. I thought he really wanted another baby too? 

Nothing is certain until you get the next set of bloods, you could have slow rising numbers. I'm still praying for you that they've risen and that you see something at your scan next week. 

If not, maybe your oh will just need more time before trying again. People keep telling me that everything happens for a reason and I do believe that. We don't always know what that reason is which can make it very hard. Maybe your uterus wasn't quite ready yet. You know it's growing though so in a month or two, perhaps it will be. 

We are all here for you. Please do stay in touch, I know this isn't the end of the road for you :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Kim - I'm so sorry love. :hugs:. I second the sentiment of the other ladies - after some time has passed hopefully your oh will have a different feeling on things...I bet he's worried sick about you especially after the close call with disaster last time. Really hope you two get to have a good heart to heart on it and he comes to understand how you're feeling x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Men display feelings other ways my hubby had gone up n down too at has just arrived for me so I have one last shot at Clomid now


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

Kim - I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Kim. I hope you are able to speak with your OH. His attitude very well may be caused by him trying to protect you.


----------



## Sabster

Hello Ladies,

I was just catching up with all the posts. 

Kim -Im really sorry to hear about your HO's reaction... sometimes men try to be helpful and they end up being hurtful... dont lose hope just yet...

To all the momma'S looks like things are progressing and you are all doing well!

bright eyes- i hope your IVF gets approved asap so you can start your treatments!! how exciting!!!

I hope all the preggo ladies are doing well too! time flies so fast and next thing you know you are in your third trimester **cough cough**

How are all the TTCer?? any news? My bf has a co worker that is trying to conceive and they have been having some trouble, so Im putting together some links for her and im lending her one of my fertility books to help her figure out the very complex nature of our reproductive system

update on me: baby started to move about 2 weeks ago and its fantastic. I cant believe after all the pain and suffering we went through we are finally here and heres here and hes moving and growing inside me. I just cant believe it yet. So ladies that are struggling, do not give up hope and keep that little light inside of you on because you will have your baby. have no doubts.

Other than that, I feel great, I went to a buddhist conference last week in Toronto, Im working lots and i have mad mad acid reflux which makes eating in the evening kid of impossible. So im eating lots of oatmeal, bananas, cheese,yoghurt, peaches etc. I have gained a total of 17 lbs since i became pregnant and well... I think I look ok, im not struggling with body image too much at this point, just trying to eat healthy and keep doing squats LOL

OH YAH! OMG I have huge drama regarding the baby shower but I will post later or another day... HUgs and kisses to all I promise I will post a baby bump picture this weekend for sure. :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Sab - great to hear from you. Glad you can feel the baby move now. Congrats on being in the third trimester! I'm interested to hear the baby shower drama. Also that is a super healthy amount of weight to gain at this point. Definitely feel great about yourself! 

Whisper - sorry AF arrived. Why only one more chance with clomid?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Literati_Love said:


> Sab - great to hear from you. Glad you can feel the baby move now. Congrats on being in the third trimester! I'm interested to hear the baby shower drama. Also that is a super healthy amount of weight to gain at this point. Definitely feel great about yourself!
> 
> Whisper - sorry AF arrived. Why only one more chance with clomid?

my gp here says he WILL NOT refer me to a specialist he had me in tears yesterday telling me only person who can prescribe them now is a specialist as id need higher dose so i said ok then can you refer me? his reply was what for what would it acheive your still young let your natural hormones work .... erm if they did that i wouldnt need clomid in the first place


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow! What a jerk. Can you switch family doctors???


----------



## Mrs W 11

Whisper I'm sorry Hun :hugs: hopefully you will get pregnant this cycle. If not, would you consider soy isoflavines? I've heard it's like natures clomid and seen a few girls on here try it who weren't ovulating at all, after a few cycles ovulating on cd14 and getting a bfp so might be worth a try. Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Mrs W 11 said:


> Whisper I'm sorry Hun :hugs: hopefully you will get pregnant this cycle. If not, would you consider soy isoflavines? I've heard it's like natures clomid and seen a few girls on here try it who weren't ovulating at all, after a few cycles ovulating on cd14 and getting a bfp so might be worth a try. Xx

ive tried soy so many times, and maca and neither helped we were trying for 3 years to get lena fiirst cycle of clomid i was pregnant, 2nd cycle of clomid i fell pregnant with the baby we lost , we are going to be staying for a few months in germany with my mother in law so i may try my old doctor there and just pay private for a round :shrug:


----------



## bluestars

Sab !! How did you sneak into the third tri! Haha welcome and its a great feeling. Your nearly there. :hugs: 

Whisper -sorry the witch got you! Fingers crossed for this cycle! I used royal jelly and what a difference that made for us. Have you tried this ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - sorry to hear your doctor is being a douche. I loved this site full of research after my mc - it also has links to info about fertility/menstruation/ovulation research. Might be some useful nuggets of info in there for you?

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Whisper - sorry to hear your doctor is being a douche. I loved this site full of research after my mc - it also has links to info about fertility/menstruation/ovulation research. Might be some useful nuggets of info in there for you?
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/home

thank you for that you just awnserd my questions about last pregnancy woth lena and why she had iugr and also the misscarriage i was taken off my metformin! with lena i was taken off at 25 weeeks after that my pregnancy went tits up and this time i was told not to take it and lost the baby:thumbup:


----------



## alternatedi

Kim, I'm so sorry. Your OH is probably just trying to protect you - thinking that if you don't get pregnant then you can't feel the devastation of a loss.

I'm so sorry - I'm praying that it's slow-rising HCG. You've been in my thoughts all week.

Whisper, I've got my fingers crossed for you this cycle.

Kim, how are you feeling? Sending hugs your way.

Sab and Blue, I'm glad y'all are good!

AFM, still down. Had my saline ultrasound and HSG on Thursday - no uterine issues and my tubes are clear. We'll give it another go, I guess.


----------



## Linnypops

whisper - Blimey! I just looked up the metformin stuff on there - I had no idea that it was not just an ovulation thing - as in - it should be continued through first trimester especially. That is outrageous that you were taken off it - why is solid research like this ignored?? God, so sorry to see this love....a totally needless loss X


----------



## Linnypops

I suppose actually that you can go to your doctor armed with this research next time and demand some answers/rationale as to why they think you should not stay on it during pregnancy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - I hope your dr will listen to you about the metformin! 

Alt - I am glad all was clear with your tests but I know you don't feel encouraged. I really hope you can start to feel a bit positive about trying again and I sincerely hope you get your rainbow BFP ASAP! Maybe teacup can chime in with some encouragement as she has two mc before this rainbow BFP. Also, sadly Aleeah suffered several miscarriages in a row and was scheduled at the fertility clinic the day she found out she was pregnant with the baby she is holding in her arms today! I also know a couple in RL who suffered two mc before their first child and were very devastated. Now they have a healthy 14 month old and are half way through pregnancy expecting their second! The point is sadly a lot of people suffer the horrible tragedy of multiple losses, but the good news is that most go on to have healthy babies! :hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies,

How are you all today? 

Kim - how are you doing ? Been thinking of you loads. :hugs:

How are the ttcers? Anyone at testing time ? 

How are you preggo ladies doing ? 

New mummies - how are you all?

Afm- mixed emotions. Getting impatient now. Feels so far away and because I cant work the days are dragging in. My wee nana has been taken into hospital and I feel so far away and guilty that I cant be with her. Still loving being pregnant of course just wish I could hold my little madam already. Still so anxious that things will go wrong. The slightest of changes in her movements make me terrified. Still cant believe how blessed we are to be given this little miracle. Hope we get to keep her and nothing goes wrong! 

34+2 (excuse the mess in the backround... i was in the middle of cleaning when i took this picture.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20140916_163846.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## klsltsp

Emma you look awesome :) cute bump!! sorry to hear about your grandmother. Big hugs.

AFM well my beta was 111 last wednesday and 123 last Friday... sigh... so on the up side I started bleeding today, I was soooo relieved since I wasn't sure how they would deal with me, not sure they would do a d&c due to my uterus issues, so I was figuring I was doomed for another shot of methotrexate... so very happy to be bleeding today.

My OH sent me an email and said... "we can try 1 more time and that's it " :) now I'm not sure hahaha I was surprised about how scared I was when I found out I was pregnant, scared that my uterus would rupture and that I would lose my life... who would raise my kids I already have... sigh.. I think I'm going to make an appointment with my ob and talk about the risks and such 1 more time. I think I would like to wait until Jan/Feb, give my uterus those few extra months... let us have the winter vacation down south that we've been wanting to do... since I apparently get pregnant easily then should have one more baby before I'm 40... although this loss is now my 3rd in a row... all 3 times I've gotten pregnant in august... so moral of the story is I should not get pregnant in august!!!

Becky/Sara how are you guys? you've been so sweet with your pm to me :)
Alt hope you're doing well too, it's meant so much for you to be thinking of me when you're struggling. I hope you're starting to see the clearing. Good news on the SIS and HSG being clear!

Lit and chrissi thank you too! 

Alright chat soon.

Kim


----------



## bluestars

I'm sorry your bleeding and having to go through this again. I really wanted this for you! I can't even imagine what's going through your head. But I'm glad Hubbie said yes to one more try. And I'm glad your going to enjoy your winter first. 

Is there any tests they can do to see why you lost this one? 

I hope your not in too much discomfort. :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - beautiful bump pic! Thanks for posting. You look fabulous! It really does get hard to meet your LO at the end! I hope the last several weeks fly by for you! 

Kim - I am glad your DH agreed to try one more time! Good idea to take your little holiday and allow your uterus a little extra time to heal first. :hugs: sorry about the bleeding but glad to hear you likely won't need medication. Hang in there!


----------



## alternatedi

Blue, you look so adorable! Your fears are completely understandable! Everything will be fine and you'll be holding your little lady in no time! 

Kim - I'm just so sorry that you're experiencing this again. I'm glad that your body is at least moving along - I'm praying things go as smoothly as possible. Letting your body grow stronger for a few months seems like a great idea - we look forward to cheering on that sticky BFP when you're ready! I love that your hubby agreed to give it another go. He sounds like an awesome partner!

Lit, thank you for your kind words! I remember how Aleeah struggled so much before her happily ever after, and same for Tea and Sab. My original due date was yesterday - oh my heart ached, thinking that I should be snuggling my baby. Then I realized that had I not lost that baby, I would have never been blessed with Gummy - his short life reminded me that there is a bigger plan than I can see now - my first loss broke my heart, but losing G and then finding why gave me closure and rebuilt my confidence in my body. 

Before we lost Gummy, we made a contribution in his honor to families struggling to survive as a result of the current Middle East crisis. I love that his life, however brief, made an impact on people across the globe. The joy of loving him almost made the pain of losing him worth it. I will repeat that until my heart accepts it.


----------



## alternatedi

Oh, and we are ttc again. I'm set to O this weekend, so fingers crossed for triplets lol!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Lit - how is nevada getting on? Any more pics to share?! x

Blue - Looking wonderful missus!! I so hear you on the fear as you get closer to due date - I thought i'd be a lot more chilled as the chances of loss go down but wasn't like that for me. (oddly my friend who is as far along as you is exactly the same but has never experienced a loss, so it seems like late pregnancy anxiety is not just with those who've had losses) Don't worry honey, you'll get there x

Kim - So glad your hubby is open to trying again, even if you decide against it yourself now you have options instead of a closed door....Might it help to talk to a professional therapist about your fears? It's not for everyone but I went once (to a therapist i saw when i lost my brother) and just that one time helped me to clarify my feelings and get some non-emotional/non-involved feedback on my fears. Vacation sounds good!

Diana - So glad that you're feeling like gummy's loss is not just about loss. All lives have greater meaning.... did you mention you went to a buddhist retreat or was that Sab? Good luck this weekend! x

Afm, doing good. We're off on holiday visiting family and going to the kate bush concert next week...I am half looking forward to it, half worrying about the logistics of a wee baby being carted about the country and how she'll do with it, especially as we're leaving her with freinds on the night we go and see KB....fortunately we're baby sitting for their kids the following night so i don't feel like i'm imposing too much...In other news tomorrow is the referendum in scotland and mine and DF's second year anniversary. hehe. I doubt there'll be much romantic action i'm shattered!


----------



## bluestars

Alt- that's a wonderful thing to do! Gummy definitely left some wonderful footprints behind. I'm glad you have decided to try again. I'm so sure that your angels will send you a little brother or sister (or two) soon. :hugs:

Linny- have a fantastic holiday! Hope you manage to enjoy your anniversary in spite of being tired and in spite of the referendum... It's doing my head in now can't wait till the decision is made and I can stop getting harassed to vote "no" "yes" lol. My opinion I'll choose myself thank you lol. Any more pictures of madam ? 

Crys, Sab, Ljs, Sara, Lindsay- how are you guys getting on ?

Xxx


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Beautiful bump! Your fears are completely normal. I was the same way before I'd had a loss. Any time it seemed like the baby wasn't moving enough I would get a cold sweet drink and have a seat to count movements. It usually turned out I had been up and moving and was rocking little one to sleep or too busy moving around to notice when they were moving. I hope your nana is doing okay. 

Alt - What a lovely and positive way to look at everything. Fingers crossed for you!

Linny - Enjoy your holidays and your night out!

Kim - I'm glad to hear your DH has come around. I hope you enjoy your winter vacation and are able to be at peace with whatever decision you make. 

I'm 17+3 today. I feel little one moving around quite a bit these days. Looking forward to big kicks. My quad screen was negative, and my scan is the 29th.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

tonight is my last clomid unless i can pay private when we go to germany this is our last chance with help:shrug: im praying i do not ov late or it will be smack bang in the middle of traveling , we go to my sister on the 29th, then to a hotel in folkstone on the 30th then get the ferry to france and drive over to germany for at least 3 months so if ov is a pain in the behind like normal i may miss it!#

I Hope all mummys, baby bumps, and those ttc are doing ok and big hugs to those who are suffering again , i will never understand how those who desperatly want children cant yet people who abuse the right of being a parent can breed like dogs


----------



## bluestars

Crys whats your quad screen? D
so glad you can feel baby moving about loads! I loved it when i felt button move about felt myself connect and bond so much more. Gave me that bit extra hope it think. Im glad im not crazy and everyone feels this way! The next 5 weeks cant come quick enough! 

Whisper -you might need to have a wee quicky on the road hehe. Is chlomid expensive ? I really hope it works for you this cycle. Howcome your going to germany for 3 months ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

It's a blood test for Down's and spina bifida.


----------



## bluestars

Aww we get that too... Think it's called something different! Soo glad it was neg ! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - so glad you are (trying to) find a way to accept your losses and see them as "worth it" somehow. I know I have had a few cries since Nevada was born realizing I lost my other baby so I could have her. It is so unfair and cruel, yet I know it was meant to be. I am happy to hear you are trying again! Best of luck! Can't wait for you to get your rainbow! 

Linny- have a wonderful holiday! I understand feeling stressed/worried about logistics traveling with Elka! I hope all goes smoothly. I hope you really enjoy your night out. That is very nice that you are returning the favour with babysitting the next night! I recently joined an exercise class...and Monday was my first class. It is only an hour and I by no means wanted to be away from Nevada, but just that hour of "me" time completely refreshed me and made me feel like more of a person again! So I hope your night out is refreshing too. 
Nevada is doing well! I have been block feeding for...a couple weeks now? It didn't seem to be making any difference but now suddenly the last few days she's been pooping less, and YELLOW finally, and she's also spitting up less and less fussy! I'm not sure if it is the block feeding since it took so long to work, or a combination of that and her digestive system maturing, but I really hope this keeps up and she doesn't to back to how she was now that I have said this. Is Elka still doing better? Btw when did she start doing longer sleep chunks? Nevada is still only doing one 4-hour chunk (sometimes only 3) and then is up every 1-2 hours after that. I am getting pretty used to it but wouldn't mind her sleeping a bit longer. ;) 

Crys - wow! You are almost half way there!!! How exciting! Glad your results came back clear. Will you be finding out the gender? 

Blue - I also constantly worried about having a stillborn. I don't think the worry ever stops. 

Whisper - good luck with this last clomid cycle! 

Would also love to hear from Lindsay, Aleeah, Lj, bright, sab, teacup, sara, etc!! 

Lindsay - aren't you heading to Hawaii this month? Have fun!!

I will really try to post some pics soon! I find it difficult on my phone so it's just a matter of getting on the computer finally.


----------



## crysshae

We will find out the gender. I think it's a girl. 

I'm glad the block feeding is working for you and Nevada.


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies
I'm thinking about trying progesterone cream for a few months. Not sure if I want to go through my dr or just buy some over the counter. My LP length is fine but my progesterone levels after ovulation are low. Thoughts? 

Blue, you look great! The worrying is normal. Just try to enjoy the fun things about pregnancy at the same time.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - it's worth a try! I don't think there's any evidence any harm can be done by using it.

Crys - cool! Do you usually guess correctly with your kids?


----------



## dreamingmom

Hi everyone,

I am new to this feed. DH and I have been TTC since July of 2013. We found out DH had a fertility issue. In May of this year he had surgery to correct the problem. I found out I was pregnant on 18DPO last month, but unfortunately lost it on 21 DPO, blighted ovum. DH and I decided to continue trying right away since the doctor okayed it. I was not sure if I would ovulate this month but I finally did on CD 20,( CD 18 is normal for me). Not only did I ovulate this month but all of my Ovulation symptoms seemed twice as strong as normal. I am now 10 DPO and starting to have some of the same symptoms I experienced last month. My breasts have been sore for the last 3-4 days, some food aversion, and today I had a few dizzy spells and have extreme fatigue.

I am hoping these are good signs but I am also cautiously optimistic,Is it possible that my PMS symptoms are mimicking my pregnancy symptoms since my loss was just less than a month ago? For those of you lucky enough to have or conceived your rainbow baby already, were your pregnancy symptoms similar the second time or did you have different symptoms each time?


----------



## slg76

I called my Dr and he was fine with me trying the progesterone :dance: I was sure he would say no. I'm not sure it will do anything but I want to make sure we have tried everything before we stop ttc.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dreaming - welcome and so sorry for your loss. My pregnancy symptoms were different the second time! I have also had tricky PMSes where I seemed pregnant so that definitely could be but of course could also be sign of pregnancy. Good luck!


----------



## crysshae

LL - I have been right each time. 

Dreaming - I'm sorry for your loss. I had a few cycles where PMS felt like I did before my losses.

Sara - that's great your doctor approved. I hope it makes a difference for you.


----------



## bluestars

Crys- im going girl to then. Think mamas always know best hehe! So exciting! :dance: when's your scan again? 

Sara- that's brilliant that doctors on board too! I'm excited to hear of the pos result! 

Lit- glad that hour revitalised you! ! Looking forward to seeing those photos. Whats block feeding? Lol 

Dreaming- sorry you find yourself here. This isa very supportive thread. Hoe you catch your sticky egg soon love. Xxx

Well I'm still not sleeping right! Keep waking up every 2 hours then wake at 3am and I'm awake until about 8 then i crash again! No naps during the day but totally exhausted so end up not getting much done. It's the middle of Sept and is usually much cooler than this so I'm also way to hot! I love the weather during the day. .. hate bedtime. Also hate when folk say " get used to it you will get no sleep when baby arrives"... I'm pretty sure id get a little bit more sleep than i do now. If not at least it would be for a reason. .. Also wouldn't be this blooming sore! Anyhoo... Big day for Scotland (sick of reading about it and hearing about it already) roll on tomorrow. 

Mrs grumpy pants today. .. Sorry ladies. ..

Hope your all a lot more refreshed and cheerier than me this morning lol. Xxx


----------



## crysshae

My scan is the 29th. 

Sounds like your body has decided 3 am is the time to wake up for the day. Are you going to bed earlier? I wonder if you could stay up a little later to inch the time forward a little at a time or something...


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss- Glad your test was all clear! It's so nerve wracking. Glad that's over for you x

Lit - Thanks love! Yep i'm hoping it'll go ok too...the main thing is making sure she naps and sleeps ok as she is very upset if she doesn't get good naps in the day. So good to hear you're going to an excercise class - not only getting the ol endorphins pumping but also a bit of you time...I would stress that to any mother. The baby will always be fine as it has its mother, but the mother also needs to be looked after..it's imperative! Each morning i go for a 30 min stroll on my own...It is great because i get back reinvigorated! Good to hear the block feeding is working out - or whatever it is is working out. 

I know what you mean about not wanting to jinx it by saying it's getting better! I have eaten my words a few times but overall I see improvement each week with some setbacks (always coincidng with a wonder week - have you read about those?). In fact this last 3 days have been awful for us and so I think she's heading into her 12 week wonder week just now. She just doesn't want to be put down for a nap any more which can make her grumpy. I do shh pat techniue by the baby whisperer and she's always loved it. Until now when she either screams her head off or finds the shhing too amusing to fall asleep - lies there smiling her head off each time i do it and totally NOT ASLEEP!. hehe. i prefer her smiling to screaming but still - go to sleep baby Elka!

RE: sleeping at night - is she definitely waking up in that last stretch of the night? I ask because we had to move Elk next door due to her grunting and whimpering the second half of the night. It was impossible for me to know if she wanted to get up or not - i'd turn on the night light, she'd have her eyes closed or weirdly flickering about and then the light would wake her. Once i moved her next door I realised she is actually sleeping through that chunk of night (as in, she never cried out till early morning) just much lighter sleep. Apparently it's normal as they have their deepest sleep in the earlier part of the night. Also, what time do you put her down for good at night? I found elka started sleeping better when i started putting her down at 6:30 - sometimes even 5:30! yikes. all depending on how naps went that day. Anyway, I think i only got those longer stretches around 8 or 9 weeks...so not long ago...I hope i don't eat all my words here. Come on Elk! Don't prove me wrong! Oh, and do you cluster feed or dream feed at all? That can really help get them through the night. x

Sara - I used progesterone cream - just bought it online here as docs won't prescribe....Apparently although each dose is low it is closer to natural progesterone than the stuff prescribed and also it has a loading effect - as in it loads up in your system the more you use it. So, straight after O you start using and keep going till about 14 weeks! Good luck

dreaming - sorry you find yourself here but hopefully you'll find some good support here!....Well, my symptoms were similar but much stronger the second time around although i never had vomiting or anything like that to go by. I also had a stronger O symptoms after my loss...i concieved my rainbow the cycle after that one. 

Blue - Ugh, sorry you're still not sleeping well. I didn't during pregnancy either...sucks! I actually did sleep better once elka arrived. I slept the sleep of the dead in hospital, as did she...little did i know that breastfeeding hormones literally knock you out. It was like some kind of drug!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Just popping in to check on everyone.

Crys - I am so happy things a coming along wonderfully. :happydance:

Blue - Sorry about the sleep :hugs:

SLG - Glad doctor approved progesterone. :happydance:

LL - I glad baby is doing great!! You must have mommy time just like Linny says, it is very important.

Dreaming - Sorry for you loss. I am praying for your strenght I know this can be very hard. :cry::hugs:

Linny - How are you doing dear?:hi:

Hello to everyone else how are things


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - sorry you're so miserable! Sleep in the third trimester sucks! I was up every 30-90 minutes to pee all night long and I also woke up a lot with sore hips. I hope you can get some rest. I know I sleep "better" since Nevada was born, but getting up to feed, burp and change a few times in the night is much more tiring than frequent wakenings during pregnancy. I am much more tired than in the third trimester. However, I am much LESS tired than my first trimester fatigue so you may well find you are less tired when baby comes... Who knows! 
Block feeding is when you only offer one breast for a certain amount of time and then you exclusively offer the other one. They suggest starting with two hour increments...but I just do two feeds on the left then two on the right regardless of time during the day. At night when she goes a longer stretch I switch every time because I get too engorged otherwise! It is only for people who overproduce milk. Definitely don't try it unless you have that problem

Linny - thanks. I'm not comfortable having Nevada sleep in another room yet. I check to see if she is breathing/choking a lot in the night and if she were in another room I would be getting up and never sleeping! Haha. She definitely cluster feeds every evening like crazy. She chooses her own bed time which is quite late...but if I put her to bed sooner she will just wake anyway to continue her cluster feeds. I am slowly pushing her bedtime forward lately, but the earlier she goes to bed, the more times in the night I have to get up for her. Sigh. I hope she will naturally just start sleeping longer in a few weeks! I'm glad you have Elka's routine so down pat. Great job, mama! And yes, I'm aware of the wonder weeks but I'm going to read more about them now. :) 

Bright - thanks. Your chart is looking good!


----------



## bluestars

Aww I did know what block feeding was haha... Thanks for the reminder. Ended up taking paracetamol for the pain in my pelvis/hips last night which allowed me to sleep for an extra couple of hours last night. I don't usually give in and take anything but I was so sore and uncomfortable and it really did help. Less grumpy today lol. 

I think I'd be the same with putting baby in her own room so early but I've heard from so many people that this makes all the difference. Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Blue - sorry you're so miserable! Sleep in the third trimester sucks! I was up every 30-90 minutes to pee all night long and I also woke up a lot with sore hips. I hope you can get some rest. I know I sleep "better" since Nevada was born, but getting up to feed, burp and change a few times in the night is much more tiring than frequent wakenings during pregnancy. I am much more tired than in the third trimester. However, I am much LESS tired than my first trimester fatigue so you may well find you are less tired when baby comes... Who knows!
> Block feeding is when you only offer one breast for a certain amount of time and then you exclusively offer the other one. They suggest starting with two hour increments...but I just do two feeds on the left then two on the right regardless of time during the day. At night when she goes a longer stretch I switch every time because I get too engorged otherwise! It is only for people who overproduce milk. Definitely don't try it unless you have that problem
> 
> Linny - thanks. I'm not comfortable having Nevada sleep in another room yet. I check to see if she is breathing/choking a lot in the night and if she were in another room I would be getting up and never sleeping! Haha. She definitely cluster feeds every evening like crazy. She chooses her own bed time which is quite late...but if I put her to bed sooner she will just wake anyway to continue her cluster feeds. I am slowly pushing her bedtime forward lately, but the earlier she goes to bed, the more times in the night I have to get up for her. Sigh. I hope she will naturally just start sleeping longer in a few weeks! I'm glad you have Elka's routine so down pat. Great job, mama! And yes, I'm aware of the wonder weeks but I'm going to read more about them now. :)
> 
> Bright - thanks. Your chart is looking good!


Thank you, I just don't dont know what to think of it. But I am not going to get my hopes up high because I hoping for a BFP or AF to show so I can start my cycle, either way I am excited I guess.:happydance:


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi ladies :) 

I'm playing catch up again - it's hard to reply on my phone and I don't get much time on the computer these days. I'm sure I'm going to miss some things, I apologise in advance!

Welcome to the new people - sorry to see you here, but it is a lovely supportive group. I hope you all get your rainbow babies soon!

Sara, trying the progesterone sounds like a good idea - certainly can't hurt and may help :) Fingers crossed!

Blue, beautiful bump photo!! Not long now until baby arrives :) I'm so excited for you. Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble sleeping. I hope you get a good sleeper so you can catch up after baby arrives! I have to admit, I am much more tired now than I was in third tri, but Rowan does not sleep well so hopefully you'll have a different experience :)

Crys, so glad to hear your quad screen went well. I can't believe you're almost 18 weeks now!!

Kim, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I'm glad your OH has reconsidered and will try again. Thinking of you and I hope you get a sticky bfp soon!

Sab, glad to hear you're doing well too :) Baby movement is an amazing feeling isn't it? I miss it :)

Alt, glad to hear all went well with your HSG - fingers crossed for a sticky bfp for you too!!

Linny, glad to hear you and Elka are doing well. I hope your holiday next week goes well! You'll have to update us when you get back :) I found traveling with a baby was easier than I had anticipated, hopefully it's the same for you. I love the photo you posted! Elka is a cutie!

LL, glad to hear the block feeding is helping - I had oversupply at the beginning as well, seems to have regulated now though. Good for you getting out to an exercise class. I've been going to a few classes with Rowan, but none by myself yet - the logistics of it haven't worked with his bed time and my DH's work hours. You're right, I was in Hawaii last week. It was a lot of fun, but I was more exhausted when I came home than when I left, lol. Rowan has not been sleeping well and I usually bring him into bed with me at home about half way through the night - unfortunately the bed in the hotel was too soft for that so I was up and down with him all night. He did amazingly well on the airplane though - no trouble with his ears and pretty much slept the entire time.

AFM, Rowan is a lot of fun these days - he smiles and laughs all the time now and really enjoys being out and about. We're still struggling a lot with sleep - ever since he hit the 4 month sleep regression (around 15 - 16 weeks - I thought it was a myth... it is not a myth, lol). We're getting one 3 - 4 hour chunk at the beginning of the night and then he's up every 1 - 2 hours. He's also still only catnapping (30 - 40 mins at a time) for the most part so I don't get much down time during the day. I have had some good success teaching him how to fall asleep IN his crib though, so that's progress. He cut his first tooth last weekend and is working on the second one (I'm sure that's not helping the sleep) and we're going to introduce solids soon which I'm looking forward to. I think he's ready - he's soooo interested in everything we eat, and loves drinking water from a cup (he tries to grab every cup I pick up). I attached a photo of my beach baby from last week in Maui.
 



Attached Files:







beach.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## slg76

LL. When emily was a baby I was in chemotherapy so couldn't breast feed. I met a wonderful woman who made way too much milk for her own baby. She was freezing extra and donating it to the hospital. They screen it for viruses and such and then give it to premies and babies who can't tolerate formula. When I met her she started giving me her frozen milk. She completely fed my little emily for 5 months (in addition to feeding her little one). What a huge gift for me and emily!

Just a thought for you if you really start storing up extra that you won't use.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - your sleep situation sounds exactly like mine! Nevada does 3-4 hours at first and then wakes every 1-2 (but I know yours is a lot more frustrating because Rowan's 5 months old already and Nevada's bad sleep is to be expected at this point)! I hope his sleep habits improve soon. I also bring Nevada into the bed with me near the end of the night because I'm too exhausted to actually get up with her. This is something that surprised me because I never wanted to co-sleep. I just so it for the early morning, though. :) so I can see how if you weren't able to so that during your holiday that it would be completely exhausting!!! Eek! I'm glad your holiday went well but too bad it couldn't have been more restful for you!!! Rowan is adorable as always! He sounds like such a sweetie! How exciting but unbelievable that it's almost time to start solids already! 

Sara - that is amazing that that lady was able to provide milk for Emily for 5 whole months! That's great! I personally HATE pumping...especially because I only have about 15-20 minutes at a time where Nevada isn't feeding for the majority of the day. But I will keep that in mind!


----------



## dreamingmom

14 DPO and still no AF. I have been having a few early pregnancy symptoms though. I lost the pregnancy last month at 21 DPO, so I am trying to hold out until then to test this month. That way if it is positive I can at least tell myself I already passed that milestone. I am hoping to be pregnant again but am terrified since it happened right away that whatever was wrong last time will go wrong again. I was able to focus on the positive aspect of just being able to get pregnant after a year of TTC last time but if something goes wrong again I'm not sure if I can handle it. 

I had to rush my kitty to the emergency room last night, and he won't be home till tomorrow. So I am extremely stressed about his well being and the financial burden this hospital stay is going to cause us. On top of that I am stressed that the stress is making my AF late or will hurt the pregnancy if I am pregnant. I really wish this could all just be a lot easier.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies how is everyone?


----------



## bluestars

Linds! How amazing is your little beach baby! Hes soo adorable ! Sorry your still not sleeping great! Hope this means he will be a super duper sleeper in a couple of months time. Cant believe hes going on to solids already! Its so lovely of you to update us all. 

Sara- what a wonderful woman to help you out with the milk. And what a brave amazing mama you are too! How are you doing ? 

Dreaming-how are you doing ? Hope kitty is doing ok? Have you taken test or has there been any progression? I cant help with periods after mc. After i gave birth to the twins i bled for 3 weeks... it stopped for a week and then i got a period and was pretty much regular from then on in! 

Xxx


----------



## dreamingmom

bluestars said:


> Dreaming-how are you doing ? Hope kitty is doing ok? Have you taken test or has there been any progression? I cant help with periods after mc. After i gave birth to the twins i bled for 3 weeks... it stopped for a week and then i got a period and was pretty much regular from then on in!
> 
> Xxx

Bluestars- Thanks I am a hanging in there. Kitty is still at hospital we were suppose to pick him up earlier today but there were some complications and they want him to stay a few more hours. 

I have not taken a test yet, I am waiting till Friday. I will be 1 week late at that point. I thought I was out this morning because there was some spotting but it never developed into anything just brown spots on toilet paper. So I am not counting myself out yet. My boobs are getting more sore, and smells are really starting to bother me. I could barely sit in the lunch room at work today and I can't even open my fridge at home without holding my breathe even though DH says it does not smell.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dreaming - I really hope this is your rainbow BFP! Not a bad idea to wait a bit to test!

Blue - you are getting so close! Wow! Do you have the nursery ready?


----------



## bluestars

Dream - i really hope you get your positive on friday. The symptoms all sound positive i still cant open my fridge without holding my breath... actually made OH buy a new one because our old one was so bad...it was done anyway lol. 


Lit- nope!!! Haha we have got the cot finally... and ordering the furniture today... because i actually have to go away to have my baby and will be away for about two weeks after baby is born nothing is here really yet its all at my mums. OH is slow on the pickup as well. Keeps saying hes going to do this ans that and never gets it done! But i suppose it will all come together soon enough... i hope xxxx

Think im still in a bit of denial. If baby doesnt move for a couple of hours i always get worried that its all over... its horrible. I cant wait until she is in my arms ! 

How are you doing ? How is baby Nevada ? Any photo updates for us yet? Xxxx


----------



## dreamingmom

Spotting is a bit heavier today but still brown, with only light cramping so I know that it not a bad sign yet. I know spotting can be normal but I would still feel much better if it would just stop already. Spotting and a temp drop was the first sign that I was losing my last pregnancy. Temp is still up this month though so I am trying not to make myself crazy worrying.


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Nevada is doing well! She had her check-up today! She is already 12 lb 12 oz and 24.4" long! I've attached a couple pics. Gotta run though because she just woke up!
 



Attached Files:







cutie.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 7









cutie2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lindsay109

Sara, that's amazing that the other woman could provide enough milk for Emily and her child - what a wonderful gift. I hope you're doing well :)

LL, I never thought I would co-sleep either, now I wonder how people manage without co-sleeping! I hope the sleeping situation will improve for both of us soon. It's funny, even when he has the rare night of sleeping a little longer, I still wake up after about 2 hours. I love those pics of Nevada!! She's such a cutie! And growing fast!

Dreaming, I hope your kitty is doing better! Your symptoms are sounding good, fingers crossed you get your sticky bfp soon!!

Blue, I sure hope his sleep improves in a couple months. I called the baby nurse last week and she said some babies are "just like that" and his sleep should improve around 1 year... not really the answer I was looking for, lol. How exciting that you're ordering the baby furniture!! You'll have to show us a picture of the nursery when it's done :) I had fears like that especially near the end of my pregnancy too - I'm sure she's doing just fine in there though, and she'll be here before you know it!

Bright, your chart is looking great!!

AFM, Rowan is getting over his first cold, the poor little guy. He's been happy still during the day, but he gets quite congested and upset when I put him down at night and is waking up a lot. He seems to be on the mend though so hopefully tonight will be better. I could use some sleep!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - Sorry Rowan is sick! I sure hope he recovers quickly! And I definitely hope both our sleep situations improve soon! Haha. I'm totally with you on wondering how anyone survives without any co-sleeping whatsoever!


----------



## bluestars

Dream it could just be your first period after mc ! Please dont think if you do bleed that you lost another pregnancy. Still have my fingers crossed for you.

lit- she is doing super ! She is such a beautiful girl!!! Shes getting big quick too! She has a real girlie face! <3 

linds- no i dont think thats what id want to here either haha! I hope it will be before one. Never know after his cold has cleared he might pick up and sleep better then. My friend gave me a really helpful tip... she took the side off of her cot and attached the cot to the bed so you dont have to lift baby up out of the cot and he/shes already there to feed. Shes a midwife and done this with her second and third child and swear by it. She says because they are so close its like co sleeping but they are safer in there cot bit. Lol so going to give that a bash... worth a try. Lol xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing today?

Lindsay - Thank you!! I am trying not to get my hopes up high. I just keep thinking about AF is coming and I will be starting IVF cycle. But I really deep down inside hope that this cycle is it and I get my BFP and not have to do IVF.


----------



## crysshae

Lindsay - Rowan is adorable. Hope his cold is all gone soon. For his congestion, you can rub Vicks or Mentholatum on the bottom of his feet Nd then put socks on him.

LL - Nevada is precious. I love the towel pics. Have those of all my babies. 

Dreaming - Sometimes your first AF after loss can be a bit strange. I hope your rainbow BFP happens very soon. 

Bright - your chart is looking good. I hope you don't have to move on to IVF because you get your BFP before then.

Blue - I received a cosleeper as a gift for our 3rd child. It was made to attach to the bed. Although I didn't really put the baby in there (still seemed too far to me after cosleeping with my others) I kept it attached as I didn't have to worry about the baby rolling off the bed because it was there.


----------



## bluestars

Did you co-sleep with all kids ? Where they ok sleepers? Did you breast feed ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - just a quick tip (take it or leave it): even if you don't plan on co-sleeping, I'll tell you right now that breastfeeding in the side-lying position in bed at night is a lifesaver! You can drift off while they feed if you feel comfortable...or you can at least avoid the over stimulation of getting all the way up for them and exhausting yourself and possibly even having trouble falling asleep after! Also because they are on their side, the excess dribble just runs out and I find they are less gassy/burpy this way (at least in my case where I have an over active let down). I usually fall asleep while she's feeding, wake up, give her a quick burp and put her back in her bassinet. Just FYI! Have you taken any prenatal classes? 

Crys - thanks! Hehe it's funny how cute they look in towels! 

Bright - I hope this is your cycle as well.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lit I did exactly the same as you, usually for like the 5-6am feed when I wanted to go back to sleep. We also had some lovely day time naps just like that in my bed!! 

All of the babies are gorgeous ladies, thanks for sharing! X


----------



## dreamingmom

LL- Nevada is precious and I love her unique name.

Lindsay- I love Rowan as a name too. I hope he starts to feel better soon. My kitty is feeling much better, he still needs to be closely monitored for the next few days but I think we are out of the woods. Which is great, not only for him but also for our wallets. 

I had been feeling very sick this weekend, while he was away at the hospital, all my negative symptoms seemed to be doubles and I couldn't eat much at all. But once he was back in my arms I almost instantly felt better. I still have symptoms but they are more manageable now. 

I am now 18 DPO and temp is still above the cover line although it was a bit lower this morning then the last two days. I try not to focus to much on each tenth of a degree though because It was cooler in the room last night and I have been getting up a bit earlier to give kitty his meds. I am still spotting but it is much lighter today. My boobs are fuller and my areolas look like they are popping a bit. 

I was planning to test on Friday but I think I will wait till Sat morning because I want to test the FMU and I don't want to go to work right after since I know I will either be too excited to hide it or upset if it comes up neg.


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, I've heard that idea about putting the crib next to the bed with a side off as well. I had considered it, however like Crys said, it still seems quite far away. He likes to be cuddled up right next to me, although the last few days he has been rolling over to have his own space so maybe if that continues I'll consider it again. I'm actually getting a bit worried he might roll off the bed now, and have been making sure he's right in the middle. 

Crys, thanks for the tip! He's asleep now but I'll try it tomorrow if he's still congested. How long did you co-sleep with your babies?

LL, I agree 100% with everything you said about nursing in side lying, definitely a life saver!

Bright, when are you going to test?

Dreaming, so glad to hear your kitty is doing better and back home now. Glad to hear you're feeling better too :) You should put your chart in your signature so we can chart stalk you as well!


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay - I was going to test today but temp dropped this morning. So I wil just wait for AF happily!! How have you been?


----------



## bluestars

Thanks for the tips ladies! Need to get breastfeeding down to a T before i can try it side on haha! Hope I will be able too. Xxx

Bright and dream fingers crossed for you guys !


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im cycle day 14 today and thought maybe i was near ov as this morning was rather dark opk just did another and its barely visable grrr


----------



## dreamingmom

I woke up this morning to AF :sad2: I really had my hopes up that I would be pregnant right away again but I guess that is not the case. I am a bit confused by the fact that I had a 37 day cycle since I am normally 31 days and I had all the same symptoms as last month. But like Blue and a lot of you said periods can be tricky after a loss. I do still catch myself wondering if it was another loss since it was exactly the same length as last month, similar symptoms and I didn't test this month to see if it would have been positive or not. But I have been trying to not get stuck in that cycle of thought. I was in a lot more pain, had no energy, and just felt plain sick last month during my loss. This time It just feels normal. Since my loss was so early last month the nurse at the doctors office said to count that as my period and dropped some conflicting statements saying I had not been pregnant and using the terms blighted ovum in the same sentence. A friend of mine had also had a blighted ovum in August of last year and it took her a cycle for her body to reset, so she has been counseling me to think the same way, and consider this my first period after my loss. She conceived her rainbow baby on her next cycle. I just hope that the next time I feel every pregnancy symptom in the book, I am actually pregnant again. I don't know if my DH can handle me feeling pregnant each month without the rewards of a sticky bean.


----------



## crysshae

bluestars said:


> Did you co-sleep with all kids ? Where they ok sleepers? Did you breast feed ? Xxx

I did cosleep with all of mine, even the twins. They slept well but woke up every 3-4 hours to nurse early on. I just nursed them side lying like Lit said and switched to the other side the next time they woke. 



Lindsay109 said:


> Blue, I've heard that idea about putting the crib next to the bed with a side off as well. I had considered it, however like Crys said, it still seems quite far away. He likes to be cuddled up right next to me, although the last few days he has been rolling over to have his own space so maybe if that continues I'll consider it again. I'm actually getting a bit worried he might roll off the bed now, and have been making sure he's right in the middle.
> 
> Crys, thanks for the tip! He's asleep now but I'll try it tomorrow if he's still congested. How long did you co-sleep with your babies?

I started moving them out of the bed between 8 and 12 months, when they were sleeping most of the night. 



bluestars said:


> Thanks for the tips ladies! Need to get breastfeeding down to a T before i can try it side on haha! Hope I will be able too.

For the first few weeks while you're both getting used to breastfeeding, you have to sit up to nurse. As well, in the beginning you usually have to change diapers each time they wake. After a month or so, they've settled into nursing and don't usually poop overnight and you can start nursing on your side. Just make sure you switch each time. This also gives you the much needed roll over you'll need after being on on side for a few hours. For the first couple months I stay awake to make sure their nose is not covered. Once they are bigger and know how to move around and keep their nose back I allow myself to doze back off while they nurse.


----------



## bluestars

Thanks crys!! Very useful tips! How are you feeling this pregnancy? Your scan is soon right? I'm losing my days! 

Dream there could be many reasons that you felt those symptoms. Hormones coming out of your system etc. Please don't get yourself down thinking it was another loss. It can take months for your body to regulate after mc. 

Whisper - have you been bding regularly anyway ? Xxx


----------



## crysshae

You're welcome. Anything I can help with I'm glad to share. 

I'm feeling well. My scan is Monday!


----------



## Literati_Love

Mrs w - aww! That makes me happy we are/were samesies in the sleeping department. Hahaa with all the different ways to parent it feels like a relief to hear someone does things like you. 

Crys - how did your scan end up going? I hope all is well! 

Dreaming - thank you! Sorry about your confusing cycle. I think I would count this as your first period. A miscarriage is not a period, blighted ovum or not! 

Lindsay - hehe, glad you can agree! Is Rowan sleeping any better yet? I was reading up on the 4 month sleep regression last night because now I am terrified. I hope Rowan sleeps more soon! 

Blue - I can't wait for you to experience this all as well! Soon you will be sharing tips as well!


----------



## crysshae

My scan went well. Everything measured perfectly. No answer on gender. Baby was facing us. Legs were closed and umbilical cord in the way. Started kicking one leg but still kept them close. Doctor kept saying boy, girl, umbilical cord. Then said this baby is confusing. Come back in 3 weeks so we can check again.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's nice they will check again! If it were here we would be out of luck! I am so glad he or she is doing well! I wonder if your instinct is correct once again. :)


----------



## bluestars

Hehe sounds like you little monkey is like mine haha! Shy ! So glad all measurements were perfect. Looking forward to the next scan already!

Lit - i know very excited. 3 weeks 5 days ! Leave here 1 week 5 days i think... haha ! 

How is everyone ?

Nothing new here.. waiting to drop down... haha thats all. Went a lovely walk with OH the other day and got a snap of my huge bump. Will try upload it for you guys. Officially 9 months pregnant Xxx
 



Attached Files:







2014-09-28 22.02.15.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crysshae

It's great my doctor has her own ultrasound machine so she uses it when she feels like it. Lol. 

You look lovely Blue. Not long now!


----------



## bluestars

Lol hopefully next 3 weeks will fly past haha! Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - that is an awesome bump!! too cute!!

Cry - how are you feeling? seems like everything is going smooth.


----------



## crysshae

I'm doing well Bright. 

Are you starting IVF this cycle?


----------



## bluestars

Thanks bright. When does your if start honey? 

Crys have you thought of any names? Xxx


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue and Crys - I start IVF cycle this cycle. I have started the BCP and now just waiting for the nurse to get back to me about the my schedule. So excited:happydance:. You ladies are doing awesome!! Really happy and excited for you both and glad that you allowed us to be apart of the TTC and PG experience. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluestars

Eek that's soo exciting! Fingers crossed for you guys!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue- what a gorgeous bump! you look beautiful! And what lovely scenery as well! I am jealous as I live on the prairies. Now you say 3 weeks... Are you getting induced or anything or is there a possibility you may go overdue? Sorry if I missed something. 

Bright - good luck on your First ivf cycle! 

AFM - feeling like a zombie today. Wondering if Nevada will ever sleep better! I know this is just a short time and it'll be over before I know it. Nevada is amazing lately though. Although she has been smiling socially for weeks now, she has started this thing while nursing where she pulls off and gazes into my eyes and smiles at me. It is different from her normal wide smile. It is a different shape and she looks so adoring! She doesn't do it for anyone but me! Melts my heart! :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Could I ask some advice? I'm temping and opks and got a very very plus test two days ago and my temp rises the day after but did a opk tonight and was still showing positive I'm confused as to if I have ovulated or not


----------



## Literati_Love

OPKs can stay positive for a few days after you ovulate depending how sensitive they are. I had this problem a few times and eventually just stopped testing after I had my temp rise.


----------



## bluestars

I think after your first positive your not supposed to test again. I think v temp is more reliable so go with that. 

Lit-hope nevada begins to sleep better for you soon honey. It can't be easy. Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Swiftly dropping in to say 'hi!'...

Blue - you look great, crikey how time is flying by now! Not long to go, can't wait to see the first pics of your little un! x

Cryss - it's awesome your doc has her own US scanner! I wish we had that kind of thing here, it was always such a pain in the bum trying to get a scan here.

Lit - hope nevada start sleeping for longer stretches soon love! One thing i'd say is that I didn't get longer ones out of Elk until I was routinely putting her in her crib and feeding on a schedule. Something about nursing her through the night meant that she just snacked during the day so again needed nursing through the night. It was a rough few nights to begin with when I did that but gradually she slept for longer, but i've no idea if Nevada would respond the same way - that's the trouble with babies! Oh it is lovely when they gaze adoringly up at you when BF'ing!

Afm - Kate bush was brilliant! We had a great time and Elka slept right through for our babysitters! hurrah! J?ust home 2 days ago and trying to get all the washing done. Phewy! x

Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing? 

AFM - I am on the BCP and waiting for my IVF schedule. The nurse said she has a start date for me but won't tell me until I see my schedule, which she said will be in my email before the end of the week. I am so excited to see it. :happydance:


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - so glad your trip went well. Was it a nice break? Glad Elka made it easy for her sitters! Yes, it really is so sweet (the smiles when BFing). We waited so long for these moments and they are amazing! 

Blue - thanks. I had a bit of a meltdown last night but DH gave me a short break to get myself together and after an "ok" sleep (the night before was a particularly bad one) last night I feel a bit more refreshed. Are you still having horrible sleeps?


----------



## bluestars

Lit -sure am. Up every hour to 2 hours for a pee and too sore to fall back asleep. I went to see a friend who has just had a baby and wish i didnt haha her baby is 'perfect' and her birth was too... and she find breastfeed easy... lol... i just know that mine wont go so smoothly ... haha she has 6 hours of solid sleep a night then feeds then another 3-4 hours... id love that!!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - you really never know! Is there a reason you think you'll have trouble BFing? I was really worried I'd have trouble but I really had minimal issues. It wasn't perfect but Nevada caught on pretty quickly. You may find it pleasantly surprises you! Having said that, I know it's totally annoying when people have the "perfect" birth and the "perfect" easy baby. Pretty hard to relate to for most moms! I guess we should just be happy for them and move on to a more miserable friend for support. ;)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still no ovulation for me i had a positive test 3 or 4 days ago now but no temp shift i dont know if temps are affected as we have been traveling and todays temp was high again but no pos test lol


----------



## Linnypops

Hehe, I can relate to friends and 'easy' babies --- & easy labours while we're about it. Yikes, Elka was such a fusspot for so long, still is in many ways (in loud social situations she gets easily upset). But ya know they say fussy babies become great toddlers so it's swings and roundabouts.

Lit - yeah it was a great break. Elka did have a few meltdowns when we were out later than bedtime or was overwhelmed by people. I did discover though that she'll take a dummy - life saver! Calms her instantly. I didn't want to do it but sometimes it's the only way! Glad you managed to get some rest chicken....It is particularly hard to care for a baby when you're not rested...I myself had a bad night last night due to being ill. Ugh. Ill with baby, someone send help! :) x

Blue - As for BF'ing I can only say to ignore the NHS when they say 'It shouldn't hurt' - this is rubbish in the beginning, I don't know anyone for whom it was literally painless. I had cracked and bleeding nips for about 2 weeks but they settled down and she fed just fine throughout it. Your friend is the savoy cabbage and Lansinoh nipple barrier cream. Then after that it should hopefully be plain sailing. If you are having trouble my main advice is to refuse to leave the hospital until you have been shown the latch on properly and are confident in doing it yourself! :)


----------



## bluestars

I suppose your right Linny haha suppose I just need to see how little madam gets on! Did any of you girls do anything to help prepare your body for labour... Been drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea lol not sure if this is effective or not but its worth a go in my book! 

Also Linny I am scared to stay in hospital... After the stints of hosp stays at the beginning it's scaring me. I got night terrors the last time! But maybe it will be a different experience and I won't mind so much with my little munchkin. 

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - I tried RLT and acupuncture, but I was trying to bring it on after reduced movements, I never went overdue before I was induced so i'm not sure you can take much from my story! 

As for staying overnight - I actually loved staying in hospital to begin with (2 nights) because I felt like I was well supported. It *really* depends on the hospital and the ward itself. But for me it was good to be there, have my meals (such as they were!) made for me, have visitors and basically just hang around in bed a lot with the baby. You might find it surprisingly nice to have nothing to do but feed the baby and sleep. x


----------



## bluestars

Just had an A/N ... midwife thinks baby is breech!! Csection looks like its more likely on the cards! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - that's too bad about baby being breech! Maybe she'll turn yet? I feel like the rate of c-sections on this thread is astoundingly high. But remember at the end of the day it's not how your baby arrives but the fact that she gets here safely!! 
I did nothing to prepare for labour besides squats and kegels. To bring on labour I had a membrane sweep and went into labour the next day...delivered on my due date! So that was nice! 

Also I completely agree with Linny about the hospital stay being amazing. At the time I was a bit annoyed by all the staff coming in and interrupting my two hours of sleep in a 48 hour period, but after I left I missed it so much! I loved having meals brought to me and being able to focus solely on getting to know our baby and allowing my body to recover. So I hope you find your hospital experience is enjoyable and not traumatizing like earlier in the pregnancy. 

Linny - Nevada is a bit the same way about getting over stimulated with people. What I have discovered with her is she needs to nap very frequently and if she crosses her tiredness threshold to 'overtired' territory (which is easy to do), then watch out!!! Meltdowns and screaming galore...and she'll fight for hours before finally going to sleep. But basically whenever we are out with people or even have visitors over, she gets too excited and alert and loves to look around and interact. Everyone comments on how delightful she is, but she misses her nap, gets overstimulated and the moment people are gone we have to deal with a screaming baby. :( I'm glad Elka will take a soother and that it helps. I researched soothers before introducing one and discovered that they are actually recommended for reducing SIDs if taken at bedtime. Nevada isn't huge on taking them most of the time, but when she gets overtired a great way to put her to sleep is to swaddle her, rock her, make "shhh" sounds and let her have her soother. Of course, she spits it out before she falls asleep, defeating the SIDs prevention purpose, but I don't feel bad at all for giving it to her! And I am pretty sure every parent I know uses one to varying degrees. So all the power to you if it works for Elka! We just have to do what works for our LOs and throw out our preconceived notions from before we were parents! 
So sorry to hear you are ill! What are you sick with?? I hope Elka doesn't catch it!


----------



## crysshae

Linny - I hope you feel better soon. Binkies can be lifesavers at times. 

Blue - Both of my girls didn't turn till late. With the first one, my doctor told me to sleep with my bum propped up on pillows so it was higher than my head. I did that till I went back, and she had turned.


----------



## Literati_Love

How are Sara, LJ, teacup, Sabster, kim, mrs w and alternated doing!?


----------



## bluestars

I cant lie on my back crys does it work the same on my sides? Xxx


----------



## Mrs W 11

I was told Freya was breech at 35-36 weeks as well but when I had a scan she was head down after all. They can definitely still turn yet though, even at the last minute. They will do a scan just before a c section to double check. 

I'm ok thanks lit. Still waiting to ov this cycle, probably another week which is good as we've not been well this week so not dtd! 

X


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - Ah love, there's still a chance she'll turn. My friend had the same issue but he did turn in the end. When do you go back in for a check up?

Lit - Really funny you say that - napping always has been part of Elk's issue. In the early days I didn't understand babies and used to try and keep her up in the day (to see if she'd sleep longer at night) hahaha - I can laugh about it now. Once I realised my mistake and got her napping well in the day I noticed a huge improvement. We went to a babies group yesterday and this would typically lead to total meltdown but I managed with the dummy and keeping her face to me to get her to nap in my arms while we were there and she was absolutely fine during and after. Hurray! I can go out without fear now! Elk could never hold a dummy for long till very recently so it wasn't an option till now. Sorry that you have the same overtiredness issues but I am glad that someone understands! I've met so many babies who seem totally fine with overtiredness - it took ages to figure it out! I would definitely recommend getting a white noise app - it's a srt of replacement for the 'shh' - she sleeps like a dream with it on and totally calms her.

It's just a cold i've got, really hoping she doesn't get it!

Cryss - Yep they certainly are! :) x

Mrs W - hope you catch the egg love! x

Afm - I'm planning a few nights out with friends soon while DF stays home - really feel like I need to start socialising more - and since she was so good for the sitters I figure we don't need both of us here to handle her any more. x


----------



## teacup

Hello everyone! Sorry to have been missing recently! My laptop is really big and heavy and got too much to pick up in the last few months. But I have a fancy ipad now so hope to pop in more often! I'm doing okay thank you, still get crazy waves of anxiousness but am mostly fine - I think it's tiredness and hormones to blame for my anxious spells. 

How are you Emma? Can't believe you're pretty much full term! How exciting! :happydance: I had a midwife appointment a couple of weeks ago and was told that baby was half engaged! So maybe mine will be slightly early. I have heard babies can pop in and out of engagement right up until birth though so it may mean nothing! Sorry to hear baby is breech! I heard that if you sleep solely on your left side then baby can turn. I have only slept on my left the whole second half of my pregnancy. That pic of you is gorgeous, what a lovely bump and scenery. I need to get OH to take a decent one of me this weekend for our baby book. xx

Lit - how is Nevada doing? That's so sweet about her secret smile for you! :cloud9: xx

Linny - how is Elka? Sorry to hear you have a cold, I hope it shifts soon! Glad to hear you're planning a night out! xx

Crys - Glad your 20 week scan went well! I hope you find out the gender next time. How are you? xx 

I hope everyone else is doing good. I will dip in more regularly and catch up. :thumbup:


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies! 
How is everyone? 
Just dropping by with a little update. We are doing great, Oscar is a little dream. He weighed 15 pounds at his 8 week checkup and is wearing 3-6 month clothes already, hes sooo chunky. We are still breastfeeding, and I know the exact secret smile that you talk about Lit and Linny! Its sooo precious, and completely different to the smile he does for everyone else. He also has a dummy which has been a lifesaver (im a dental nurse and am against them long term) but it really helps to calm him and I like that it reduces SIDS as he likes to sleep on his front a lot. He slept from 8.30pm last night until 6am this morning, and believe me I know how lucky I am and am so so grateful! DS1 had a milk allergy which wasn't diagnosed until he was 3 months old, I dont think he slept for more than 30 mins at a time during that period. And after being rocked to sleep for so long as it was the only way he would settle, he didn't actually sleep through until 18 months! So anyway, Oscar has been a pleasant surprise for everyone in the sleep department!
DS1 is still adjusting to his new brother. He started pre school nursery in September so there has been a lot of big changes for him and we've had lots of tears and tantrums. But the other day Oscar was crying in his swing and DS ran to him, placed his dummy in and patted his tummy, really melted my heart. I hope they will be friends growing up. 
Im finally healed from the c section, took a lot longer than my previous one. I dont think its helped having to push the pram on the school run every day, my scar didn't seem fully closed for ages. But fingers crossed its getting there now.
All for now, will try to upload a recent picture but always seem to struggle to get it the right way up! 

Lit and Linny your girls are just beautiful, towel pictures are the best!

Blue you look gorgeous, your bump is really beautiful! Eeek not long to go now love! I enjoyed my hospital stay, being waited on so I could enjoy precious bonding time. You will be in the mummy and baby bubble, you won't even realise you are in hospital, it will all seem irrelevant as soon as you hold your tiny bundle.

Have to go, Oscar is waking, sorry not had time to ask after everyone! Always here lurking....lots of love x x x


----------



## ljsmummy

Baby Oscar
 



Attached Files:







photostrip-2014-10-03-1.jpg
File size: 56.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone doing this morning?

Blue - how is baby doing? I wish I had some advice to give you but I don't know anything about breech babies. I have heard that babies do turn at the very last minute and everythings works out, hopefully that will be the case for you.


----------



## crysshae

Blue - Yes you can. It's best to sleep on your sides the last half of pregnancy. Just need your bum higher.

Ljs - Oscar is adorable.

Tea - Glad to hear you're doing well.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hope baby turns for you i didnt have a breach baby but did have a c section due to other problems 


According to fertility friend i am 5 dpo :shrug: i have the usual hair on the chin that i get either around ov or when af is due so who knows:haha:


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies,

Thank you for all your advice! 

Ljs- little oscar is adorable !! What a great little sleeper and so nice to here DS1 is getting on well being a big brother. So glad your healed up too! Your photos are amazing. Hes gorgeous! 

Tea - im good ! So lovely to here from you! Hehe your quickly catching up on me and your practically full term too!

Well ladies I has to go into the d
surgery yesterday to see another midwife for her opinion... she said baby is head down and head is pretty much engaged ! Lol... so that worry was short lived! However im leaving here a week earlier. Im just ready to be on the mainland closer to a hospital. I slept like a log last night knowing that too. (Or the fact i was exhausted from no sleep the night before). So i leave here on Monday! Off to the mainland to catch up with friends, family and shopping. Unfortunately OH has to stay and work and come out at his original time, but thats ok gives me the girlie time i want. Still have a scan booked for the 15th so will get to see my baby girl in there one last time before i get to meet the real deal. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly! 

:flower:


----------



## brighteyez73

Ljs -he is beautiful!


----------



## brighteyez73

Blue - Thank God! I know you feel relieved. Happy that baby is in position now. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - Reading that reminded me of my experience as well! I was completely ignorant about how often babies were supposed to sleep during the day and once I realized it was such a breakthrough. It's great to find common ground with a mom, isn't it? So I'm glad we are sharing the "overtiredness" issue together. :winkwink: We actually have a nice little night light/white noise machine. It is a turtle and casts blue lights on the ceiling that look like waves and makes ocean sounds. Nevada absolutely loves it! :) I hope you can start to socialize more. I do think that is so important. You are still a person too! And it is great to know that Elka can do well with babysitters/ your DF so you don't have to feel like you need to be home with her ALL the time. 

Teacup - Sorry you're so tired and feeling anxious. I definitely understand. Pregnancy is hard! I hope your anxiety subsides and you get a bit more energy. Oddly enough, I had more energy in the last few weeks of pregnancy than I did the whole rest of pregnancy...although energy is a relative term because it was an effort just getting off the couch with a bump that big! hehe. 

Nevada is doing so well! For the most party such a happy baby except when she gets overtired...and yes her 'secret smile' is to die for. Can't wait until your baby gives you one! 

Lj - Wow, so great to hear from you! Oscar really is a chubster! hehehe. I thought Nevada was big. ;) I think it's so nice when babies are chubby and healthy. And how adorable is he! :happydance: Nevada is starting to wear 3-6 month clothes too, although 0-3 month clothes still fit but the pants are getting a little short.

How great that you know about the secret smile! Kind of nice that it's a sort of universal baby thing. ;) I wonder if babies who are formula fed give it to whoever feeds them? That is AMAZING about Oscar's sleep! I can't say I'm not jealous but I know I don't have it that bad compared to some moms whose babies wake up every 1-2 hours all night long until they're 9 months old.  It's good you're getting a break in the sleep department after your ds1 not sleeping well. Sounds like your DS1 is learning to be a very good big brother even though it's been an adjustment for him. 
Sorry your c-section was so difficult to recover from! This is TMI but I took a good 7.5 weeks to properly heal from my stitches down there...so I can relate about long recoveries...but I know a c-section recovery would be a LOT more difficult and make things a lot harder to get around. So I'm glad you're finally mostly healed up and doing well! 

Whisper- Good luck with the TWW. 

Blue - I'm SO glad your baby has turned for you! What a relief!! And yay for one final scan! I'm sure everything will go well. Praying for the best for you!

AFM - I've been having fertile discharge (watery...ALMOST ewcm-like) the last few days. For those of you who are EBF or have in the past, can ANYONE share hope that you may have gotten this CM and NOT gotten AF for a long time still? I will be so ticked off if I get my AF right on time after my postpartum bleeding lasted a whole 6 weeks! I breastfeed 14-16 times a day so I wouldn't have thought I would start ovulating so early. :(


----------



## Lindsay109

Hi ladies :) Catching up again - I apologize in advance if I miss anyone!!

Ahh, I know exactly what you all mean about the "secret smile" when breastfeeding - Rowan does it too and it just melts my heart every time :)

Blue, love your bump pic!! Glad to hear they think baby is head down :) It's probably a good thing that you're headed to the mainland sooner than initially planned, that way if baby decides to come early there's no stress. Try not to stress too much about breastfeeding - I was worried before Rowan was born too, but it went much more smoothly than I though (we have been quite lucky that way). Just be prepared to spend a LOT of time the first few weeks with your boobs hanging out, lol. It does get better though, Rowan now eats in 5 or 10 mins.

Linny, I'm glad to hear that Elka managed well with the babysitters :) Hubby and I haven't been out in the evening since before Rowan was born - I'm really hoping that if we get the sleep stuff sorted out soon we can go out for dinner or a movie some evening. I think you need a new ticker so we can keep track of how old Elka is :) I hope you feel better soon and Elka does not catch whatever you've got!

Bright, good luck with IVF!!

LL, glad that your DH is helping out so you can get some rest - it really is rough when you're trying to function on so little sleep. Rowan is similar when he doesn't get enough sleep - people will often comment, "oh, he's fine, he doesn't look tired" but as soon as they leave, he falls apart if he hasn't had his proper naps. 

As for return of AF, you probably don't want to hear it, but I did have some fertile looking CM for a week or so (a couple weeks ago) and my first PP AF arrived on the weekend - I was very disappointed, lol. I was hoping it would be longer as Rowan is still nursing a lot, but oh well.

Teacup, not much longer for you!! I hope the anxiety subsides for you soon.

Ljs, wow, Oscar is little cutie :) So glad he's treating you well in the sleep department too! I have to say, I'm jealous ;) He's growing fast too! Rowan was 15 lbs 10 oz at his 6 month check up last week.

AFM, we have finally made some progress in the sleep department - I've taught Rowan to fall asleep in his crib and he is sleeping longer stretches now (last night was 5.5 hours, and then 4 hours, then 2) so I'm feeling much better. Even some of the naps are getting a bit longer which is really nice. We introduced solids about a week and a half ago but he didn't like any of the purees I tried from a spoon - it got to the point where he would close his mouth when he saw the spoon, lol. So, after speaking to our public health nurse, we are going the baby led weaning way. He is much more receptive to finger foods, but still makes faces when anything with a taste touches his tongue. It's funny because ANY non food item goes directly into his mouth, but he's hesitant with foods, even things that he does not know are food.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - so glad Rowan is sleeping better for you finally!! May I ask how you taught him to fall asleep in his crib? Last night I decided to try to teach Nevada this but quickly got frustrated and have up. I know it would take a lot more than one night but I am way too tired lately so I am just going to wait a bit longer before I try again. Haha. 

That is awful news about AF coming back after your fertile CM. at least yours waited a good 6 months! I am going to try to continue in denial until AF shows. 

Exciting about Rowan starting solids! I'm glad baby led weaning is going well for you. 

Oh yes, people are the same with Nevada! That is quite annoying. If only they knew the meltdowns that ensued the moment they left!


----------



## Lindsay109

Literati_Love said:


> Lindsay - so glad Rowan is sleeping better for you finally!! May I ask how you taught him to fall asleep in his crib? Last night I decided to try to teach Nevada this but quickly got frustrated and have up. I know it would take a lot more than one night but I am way too tired lately so I am just going to wait a bit longer before I try again. Haha.
> 
> That is awful news about AF coming back after your fertile CM. at least yours waited a good 6 months! I am going to try to continue in denial until AF shows.
> 
> Exciting about Rowan starting solids! I'm glad baby led weaning is going well for you.
> 
> Oh yes, people are the same with Nevada! That is quite annoying. If only they knew the meltdowns that ensued the moment they left!

For sure I can share what worked for us :) Rowan has never been a baby that could just fall asleep on a stationary surface, even as a newborn - in fact prior to starting this, I could count the times on one hand that he has done that. He was quite dependant on me nursing him, and bouncing (on an exercise ball) to fall asleep. I think his biggest problem was that he couldn't get from one sleep cycle to the next without me helping.

I started by putting him down in his crib when he was very sleepy (after nursing and bouncing him), but still awake. I would let him fuss, but if things started to escalate I would first try and settle him while he was still in the crib, and then pick him up and calm him down if necessary (he is also a baby that will vomit if he gets too upset). Gradually I started putting him down more and more awake. I did this for every bedtime and nap time. It's been two weeks and I now nurse him before bed, but don't bounce him anymore, and put him down quite awake and he will fall asleep. He will still often fuss for about 5 minutes, but nowhere near what it used to be. I didn't leave the room at first, but now can leave the room and he will fall asleep.

To be honest I didn't think it would work - I thought I'd be there for hours and hours trying to get him to sleep. I was surprised though, even when I first started it only took at most about half an hour. 

The night wakings didn't go away at first, then last thursday I decided to wait a few minutes before getting him at night, and also to try and settle him in the crib before picking him up and nursing (my previous go to during night wakings). Then when I did feed him, I made sure he was still awake when I put him back down. I think that is what has made the big difference because friday night he started sleeping 3 - 4 hour stretches, and then last night 5.5 hours.

You're right though, it's very hard when you're already tired. If you're going to try, I would suggest starting when DH is around the next day so you can have a nap. If you have any other questions, let me know :) Good luck and I hope you can find something that works for Nevada! When Rowan was Nevada's age, the secret for him was the miracle blanket - maybe worth a try as well.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thank you very much for sharing! That is somewhat similar to what I tried last night but I will probably have to try a bit longer next time and when I am less frazzled! I guess I tend to think if she fusses at all she will never settle to sleep but that gives me hope that Rowan fusses a bit but then goes to sleep. Nevada has become quite dependent on nursing to sleep. In a way it is easy for me but I know I'll run into trouble at the 4 month mark when she masters object permanence...so I'd like to work on getting her to go to sleep on her own before then! Good idea to wait until DH is around the next day to let me have a nap. So glad it worked for you! And excellent tip about the night wakings too. I'm sure that's quite important at his age so he stays asleep. I will google that miracle blanket right now. :)


----------



## crysshae

I love those secret smiles. DH loves it when they look drunk after nursing. So cute. 

My AF always returns between 4 and 6 months even when I was nursing twins. :dohh:

Blue - So glad are turned for you!

Good luck to all of you TTC! 

Good luck to all you new moms trying to get your little ones into longer sleep patterns.


----------



## bluestars

Sara how are you ? you have been quiet. 

So glad Rowan is sleeping better for it honey. 

Lit -hope nevada Follows suit hehe. 

Now on the mainland. Missing OH but 11 days and he shall join me. If not before hand. 

How are all you ttcers? Anyone near testing time? Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluestars said:


> Sara how are you ? you have been quiet.
> 
> So glad Rowan is sleeping better for it honey.
> 
> Lit -hope nevada Follows suit hehe.
> 
> Now on the mainland. Missing OH but 11 days and he shall join me. If not before hand.
> 
> How are all you ttcers? Anyone near testing time? Xxx

4 days till due here so if af doesnt show what im not convinced testing will be the day after


----------



## teacup

Lit - I hope AF stays away! It must have been rubbish bleeding for 6 weeks, though I think it's prob fairly common. Wow 14-16 breast feeds a day sounds a lot! Is that average? Just so I know what to expect! xx 

Ljs - Aww what a cute little smiler Oscar is! Glad to hear he's sleeping well. :thumbup: I hope I get lucky with that too! xx

Emma - Glad baby is the right way up! I hope the next 11 days go quickly for you so your OH can be with you. Did you get the Whooping cough jab? Despite the fact I don't want it I have finally made my appointment for this Friday. I'm really nervous and hope it doesn't have any bad effect on the baby. :nope: xx

Lindsay - well done for teaching Rowan to sleep in his crib! It must have been hard resisting the urge to pick him up when he grizzled. I hope he starts enjoying his food soon, I heard 'food before 1 is just for fun' so he's got a bit of time to get used to it. My sisters baby still doesn't like solids and he's 9 months now. xx

AFM - have a routine midwife appointment booked for today in an hour. I hate it when they check how engaged baby is, it makes me tense up as they seem to push so hard! Also have my whooping cough jab booked for Friday despite being very nervous about it and not wanting any injections while pregnant. Just would hate for baby to get it so seemed the better option. I wish they hadn't changed the jab in the last few months though, I'd rather have the one that's already been used for 2 years.


----------



## teacup

Just got back from my midwife appointment and they think the baby is breach, so I have a scan tomorrow at 3 to check! Peculiar it may have gone from 2-3/5ths engaged to breach! It will be nice to have a scan though, I haven't had one since 20weeks. If it is breach the midwife said the doctor can attempt to move the baby, but I have heard it can be painful so I hope I don't have to have that. I thought my bump looked wonky yesterday, so I think it's only changed position recently.


----------



## bluestars

Tea- whooping cough jab wasn't too bad honey. Was a bit of a dead arm the 2 days after. The jab I got covered tetanus, diphtheria and polio as well!! Tea my midwife got it wrong the other day about baby being breach. I have a scan next week too but im sure babies head is deffo down! Where do you feel the strongest kicks? But a scan is very reassuring and also seeing baby is always a bonus! Let us know how you get on. I know that when my midwife said that to me i had all sorts going through my head. I had sleepless nights about it and it all turned out find. Try stay as calm as possible. Your scan will tell you for sure and then your consultant will answer all of your questions. Will be thinking about you. Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Whisper- fingers crossed for you honey! How are you feeling ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - that much breastfeeding is only common during a growth spurt or the first week or so for like 99% of the population so I wouldn't worry about it. For me it has been like that since Nevada was born and instead of changing for growth spurts (during growth spurts she just feeds for even longer), she has had 4 or 5 days in her life that I only had to feed her 10-12 times -which I guess Are her growth SLOW days. :haha: I am trying to just laugh about it because it is Actually very frustrating for me and no one else can understand. But she is slowly going very slightly longer between feeds so I'm sure there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Anyway, don't worry too much about feeding that often because it isn't common at all. 

I understand being nervous about getting a new form of a vaccine but I'm sure it will be absolutely fine! If you are very nervous can you just get it immediately after birth? 
I really hope baby is not breach! Maybe baby will shift back before your scan. 

Blue - sorry you're away from your DH for a bit but it won't be for long at least!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluestars said:


> Whisper- fingers crossed for you honey! How are you feeling ? Xxx

crampy and not very positive although have the odd oh that feels like when i was pregnant moment :shrug:


----------



## teacup

bluestars said:


> Tea- whooping cough jab wasn't too bad honey. Was a bit of a dead arm the 2 days after. The jab I got covered tetanus, diphtheria and polio as well!! Tea my midwife got it wrong the other day about baby being breach. I have a scan next week too but im sure babies head is deffo down! Where do you feel the strongest kicks? But a scan is very reassuring and also seeing baby is always a bonus! Let us know how you get on. I know that when my midwife said that to me i had all sorts going through my head. I had sleepless nights about it and it all turned out find. Try stay as calm as possible. Your scan will tell you for sure and then your consultant will answer all of your questions. Will be thinking about you. Xxx

Thanks Emma! Was your vaccine the repevax one or the boosterix ipv? The boosterix started being used in July, and before that they used the repevax for the last two years. I want the repevax as it's the same one my sisters had, and I know it's been used for 2 years. The boosterix one has a higher dose of pertussis. 

The strongest kicks are on my top right I think. I don't think that the midwife can be right about the breech because I felt hiccups right down low this evening! Will find out tomorrow anyway. :thumbup:

My scan is just going to be on a little portable machine, so not the amazing detail of my 20 week one, but I'm hoping it shows enough to reassure me baby is okay in there. 

Have you thought about what sort of birth you'd like? :flower: I'm planning on a water birth. xx

Lit - I hope the gaps between feeds get longer soon! :flower: Thanks, yes I hope baby is the right way up. I thought about getting the jab after birth but my sister-in-law is a midwife and said that the baby would end up getting higher levels through breast milk than if it had it through the placenta. I'll prob chicken out and cancel my appointment but I'm trying to be sensible! xx


----------



## teacup

WhisperOfHope said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Whisper- fingers crossed for you honey! How are you feeling ? Xxx
> 
> crampy and not very positive although have the odd oh that feels like when i was pregnant moment :shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck whisper, it's not over until the red lady sings! xx


----------



## bluestars

Whisper -its always the worst part of the month. Good luck. Fingers crossed for you. 

Tea- Pretty sure it was Repevax one. It will be safe for use they wouldnt pass it otherwise. I don't think you are breach the midwife said that feeling kicks mostly on the right hand side and hiccups are an indicator that baby i in the right place. That's where i was feeling baby. Now though shes kind of kicking on my left and central... not 100 sure if thats a problem. Lol will see at scan next week!! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - thanks. I really think the vaccine will be very safe for baby and so much better than risking exposing baby to whooping cough. Can you talk to a dr or nurse about your concerns?


----------



## Lindsay109

Teacup, fingers crossed baby is head down! I wouldn't worry too much about the whooping cough jab either - I'm sure it's safe and I wouldn't have hesitated to have it while I was pregnant (I didn't because I'd had it a few months before I became pregnant as I was exposed to whooping cough by a client). Thanks for sharing about your sisters baby, that gives me hope that Rowan not being very interested in food is normal. Although having said that last night we made pizza and I let him gum a piece of pizza crust - he quite liked that and every time he dropped it on the floor he would reach for whatever DH or I had on our plates - so maybe he's becoming more interested :)

Blue, not long till OH joins you... and then your little girl too :) 

Crys, I hope you're doing well!

Whisper, fingers crossed for good news this month :) Crampy could be a good thing ;)

LL, Rowan nursed VERY often until about 3.5 - 4 months - usually every hour and a half or 2 hours, and some days every hour (from the start of the feed to the start of the next). I felt like I had no time to do anything because he was always feeding, and when he was hungry, he was HUNGRY. It's much better now though - he goes 2 - 4 hours through the day (usually around 3 or 3.5 hours), can wait a little while if I'm out and want to get home first, and eats very quickly, so there is hope :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - thanks so much for sharing that! Nevada typically feeds every hour during the day (also from start of feed to start of next feed) but a couple times a day she will go closer to 1.5-2 hours now so I think things are on their way up. That reassures me a lot that someone else's baby needed feeding so often! Nevada is the same way with her hunger being VERY urgent! She goes from zero to hysterical in just a few seconds. Glad to hear things got better after 4 months or so. I'm half way there! ;) although... I'm certainly not eager for her to grow up! It sounds like Rowan's eating habits are much more manageable now. :)


----------



## teacup

Baby is head down and engaged! :happydance: Despite the fact I was about to have a scan the midwife and doc couldn't help themselves with prodding and poking me to guess beforehand. They press so hard and i thought it was all a little pointless they wanted to test themselves. :growlmad:

I'm pleased baby is in the right place, and I also asked the doc to check if there was enough amniotic fluid, and he looked and said there was. I warned him we didn't want it know the sex so he skilfully avoided that! It was tempting to not say anything, but after being team yellow this long and buying all neutral stuff I thought it would be annoying to find out at this stage! :haha: 

Lindsay - ooh def sounds like Rowan is getting interested in food now! He'll be on regular solids in no time. :thumbup: xx

Emma - Good luck with your scan next week - I'm sure yours is head down too. Funny we both had incorrectly diagnosed breech at the same time! Now the waiting game! I bought some handy travel sized toiletries for the hospital, and a pack of face wipes so I don't have to bother washing my face. Need to get on and pack my hospital bag now. :coffee: xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i cant seem too stop thinking about if pregnant or not no matter how much i try:shrug: feeling very crampy but also feeling nauseas and tired:shrug: the cramps i had yesterday felt like they do when im on af but today its more achey so only angels know whats going on in there 

Today marks 2 months since we lost our little bean and i think if af comes in a day or so im going to be a mess


----------



## bluestars

Tea i know what you mean. I was thinking the same as well! I just bought my shampoo and wash things and just finished packing my bag. 

Whisper why dont you do a test. Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluestars said:


> Tea i know what you mean. I was thinking the same as well! I just bought my shampoo and wash things and just finished packing my bag.
> 
> Whisper why dont you do a test. Xxx

im trying to hold out as i tested tomorrow 2 months ago i dont want to junks things if that makes sence? id rather wait until im late as part of me is terrorfied of seeing a bfp even tho i want it so bad:shrug:


----------



## bluestars

I know it's difficult. I have my fingers and yours crossed for you xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

woke this morning to a temp drop and feeling like shes on her way ( not due on until between tomorrow and sunday normaly im only 11 dpo this sucks was my last go of clomid until we can pay for it privately:nope:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How is everyone today?


----------



## Literati_Love

My tip for the hospital is bring cheap flip flops! I brought soft cushy slippers and had to throw them out 5 seconds after I got up after giving birth because they got covered in blood ahha. Ended up resorting to my flip flops which were so easy to wash off and you can wear in the shower, etc! 

Bright - I am good. How are you doing? 

Sara - where did you go??? :)

AFM - Nev had her vaccines yesterday. I was so nervous but she was very brave and recovered quickly from her crying. Poor girl! She never ended up getting a fever but her legs were definitely sore and she was so sad all evening. Kept crying in every position and so difficult to settle. Also- she did NOT get drowsy at all like they said! She actually wouldn't nap for most than 2 minutes at a time until about 1 am. Bleh!


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I am ok just getting injections issues settled. I think I start them the 20 or 21st.


----------



## Literati_Love

That's exciting - and soon! You must be nervous! I hope it all works out!


----------



## slg76

Hi ladies. So good to read your updates and hear about the babies. Little oscar is just adorable! 

There's not much new with me. This cycle has been wacky. My body had so e major shift about 6 weeks ago and it seems like every little health problem I've had is flaring up. I'm starting to feel better with help from my acupuncturist. I feel like I'm just waiting out my last few cycles of ttc. Not feeling very hopeful but there's always a tiny chance. Emily is cute as ever and keeps me quite entertained. She's excited to make pumpkin cookies for her friends tomorrow.


----------



## Literati_Love

Sara - sorry your cycle and health have been acting up! Glad the acupuncture is helping. I truly hope you have a miracle BFP waiting for you before 2014 ends. You deserve it so much! I'm so glad Emily is such a wonderful little joy though! She sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## bluestars

Whisper - sorry about temp drop honey! 

Lit- the slippers i packed are freebees from a hotel i got. I never wear slippers... ever !! So i dont mind them getting ruined ! Will wear them until my waters break and if they get all yucky i have my flip flops at the ready! 

Hoe Nev is doing better today. It's such a shame when they get their jags! Big hugs to Nev from us.

sara - im not giving up hope for you! I really want this for you and therefore im going to stay positive for you! Hope your other health issues calm down a little though. Thats a bit unfair ...

glad emily is being a little star as usual! Baking with friends definitely does sound like fun. 

Afm- not much to report. Was OH birthday yesterday and obviously i want there so he decided that he want celebrating it. Lol. Well do something nice when he comes over to join us. Im super sore at night times now. Really hoping the next couple of weeks go quicker. Trying to dos lot of walking to help gravity along a bit. Had midwife yesterday. Ask seems fine still. Just a waiting game! Scan next week and we shall see what they say then. Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

still very crampy but temp had gone back up slighlty over the coverline:shrug: not really sure whats going on feel like my body is playing tricks on me as it feels like af is there but not bled yet:shrug:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

My joints are really sore today I told myself yesterday if temp stays down I'll take my diclofenac but it rose again so have to.wait it out don't want to take anything incase


----------



## bluestars

Could be implantation dip? Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

bluestars said:


> Could be implantation dip? Xxx

not sure i feel like af is there just waiting to trick me but then i need to remember even with lena i felt like i was going to come on well into my pregnancy


----------



## teacup

WhisperOfHope said:


> bluestars said:
> 
> 
> Could be implantation dip? Xxx
> 
> not sure i feel like af is there just waiting to trick me but then i need to remember even with lena i felt like i was going to come on well into my pregnancyClick to expand...

:test: 

I would have used about three tests by now! Good luck Whisper! xx 

Emma - Yes I'm uncomfortable at night too, I find it so tricky getting in and out of bed! Which is inconvenient since baby is resting on my bladder so I'm getting out of bed A LOT! I hope gravity works for you soon, when I have been walking lately baby has seemed super low like it's going to fall out! Mum assured me that it's not going to be as easy as that for baby to come out. :haha: xx

Sara - Sorry you've had health issues lately, I hope you are better soon. :hugs: I hope you enjoyed making pumpkin cookies with Emily! Sounds fun! xx

Lit- Awww poor Nevada having to get her jabs! I hope her legs aren't sore anymore and she's happier again now. Brave girl and brave mummy! xx 

Bright - Good luck with sorting out the injections! Not long now, how exciting! xx

AFM - I have an awful cold at the moment. Tickly cough, full of snot, tired and a pressure headache. :cry: I phoned an rescheduled my whooping cough jab for next Tuesday, which is cutting it a bit fine as I'll be 37 weeks then. Hopefully baby will stay in there long enough to get the immunity from it.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

decided earlyer to take a look at my chart from the cycle i fell pregnant and the temp is sort of the same il attach here what does everyone think? af is due tomorrow my coverline is higher this time so temps seem lower
 



Attached Files:







chart june.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 1









seppt.jpg
File size: 71.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs W 11

Whisper it looks like the cover line is higher because of that one random higher temp earlier in your cycle. Ill be keeping my fingers crossed for you that it rises again tomorrow. Test soon!!! 

Sara so sorry to hear you've been unwell. I agree though ill keep my fingers crossed for that last minute bfp! I really hope you can do it!! 

I wore flip flops in hospital after having Freya too. It was summer and I live in flip flops in summer anyway! The shower rooms were a bit wet so they were good for in there.

As for me I'm 3dpo today. Surely it will be my month soon!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, blue and teacup. Nevada seems better today. Yesterday she was still obviously uncomfortable and still wouldn't nap but thankfully after her Tylenol kicked in she calmed down and had a nice long sleep finally! She is cheerful and delightful today again. I love her so much! 

Blue - your poor DH not having you around for his Bday! At least you can celebrate later on. I am getting so excited for you! I can't wait to hear your birth story and see pictures, etc!!! 

Teacup - your mom is right...it definitely will not be that easy to get that baby out! :haha:! Sorry you're so uncomfortable! I am sure 37 weeks will be a fine time to get the vaccine. I was so paranoid about giving birth early but it did not turn out that way! Of course one never knows but I'm sure your baby will get the protection s/he needs!! 

Whisper - your chart looks promising. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs W 11

Lit I'm so glad she seems better today. It's so so hard when they are poorly and can't tell us what's wrong. Xx


----------



## bluestars

Tea- its actually to sore getting in and out of bed and im the same getting up 4-6 times a night! Baby is definitely on my bladder. Also shes super low when i walk it feels like shes lying on my cervix! Roll on next 2 weeks !

whisper i say test too hehe 


mrs w- fingers crossed ! 

Lit- i know. He never done much for my birthday haha. 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks mrs w! And we must have posted at the same before as I never saw your post. I love your positivity at the end of your post - yes, it really MUST be your month soon! So excited for you!

Blue - well I suppose he deserves a less than exciting birthday then! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

Just thought I would post a recent pic. Sorry it went sideways for some reason!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 11


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im due today or tonight at latest and temps gone up blobs are really hurting under my arms lol and feel really hot and sick 

and my mother in laws post doesnt come till at least mid day!
 



Attached Files:







september.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ljsmummy

Lit - Nevada is just beautiful! What a cheeky little smile! She's gotten so big too, the time is flying already :-(

Whisper - good luck, your chart looks great to me! And dont forget this is a really lucky thread!

Hope everyone has a great weekend x x x x


----------



## bluestars

Lit- what a beautiful photo! She does have a cheeky little smile ! So heart melting ! Hehe.

Whisper- fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on!!! 

Ljs- you too honey! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Bfn on a clear blue digital


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - sorry about the bfn. Clearblues aren't very sensitive though? 

LJ - thanks! They really do grow up so fast! 

Blue- it definitely melts my heart! Can't believe you are 38 weeks already!!!

Ps - Happy thanksgiving weekend to my fellow Canadians! Lindsay...and if I'm not mistaken Sabster? Hope you have a great time celebrating. 

Linny - I see you're very active on the baby forum so I know you're lurking. Hope you're doing well! Have you been doing some work from home these days?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Temps dropped below cover line again expecting af to land today


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Yup, i'm lurking! I try to find a day to read back over the thread and comment - but it never seems to transpire haha.

Lit - nevada looks beautiful! How are things going at nights now? Any improvements in sleeping blocks? Elk has started to wake a bit more at night, think (hope) it's just a growth spurt and will pass.

Whisper - sorry about the bfn love :hugs: Time to crack open the wine x

Blue - Ugh, I remember those bladder pressure days! Can't wait to see your little lady, crikey not long now! Do you have a name all picked out?

Tea - sorry about the cold, I just got over it, god it was rotten. I could barely function for 2 days of it. Hope you get over it asap! Keep warm and take plenty of Vit C! 

Hi to everyone else that i've missed!

Afm - Think we're going through a growth spurt. Elka a lot more cry-y again, quite clingy, eating loads, not sleeping as much. Ah the joys! We're going to try and get her swimming later today though. See if it cheers us all up x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Cycle day one. Brought myself some wine to drink lol


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - things have not improved much in the sleep department except that she's been more consistent rather than occasionally regressing to even shorter chunks occasionally ...so that's good. Baby steps! Haha. That's too bad Elka's sleep has worsened but you're probably right it is just a growth spurt! Sadly Nevada is going through a horribly fussy time the last few days. Since her vaccine she hasn't been napping properly so gradually each day as her sleep deprivation builds and builds she has been spending more and more of the day/evening screaming her lungs out but basically nothing will calm her down! And this of course had to happen in the company of extended family celebrating thanksgiving on Saturday and Sunday (which almost certainly had something to do with it - overstimulation and all that) so that's fun. :s She also seems to have a bit of a cold - just a mildly stuffy nose, slight cough and sneezing. She does not seem distressed otherwise (besides her screaming fits but I don't think they are related. She seems happy while coughing) and has no fever. It is always worrisome though! She already had this before she got her vaccines and the nurse was not worried at all so I assume I just need to wait it out unless she gets a fever or something. Blah. Anyway, I do hope Elka starts sleeping better again soon!!

Whisper - wine is always the best medicine for cd1! Haha. Sorry about AF :(


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - Wine is frankly the best thing for a period. Wine, chocolates, a good movie, a foot massage....not enough to make up for it but it's a start X

Lit - Aw poor wee thing. Give my hugs to Nevada! Yep, I know that feeling - family round and baby screaming. It's very stimulating for them and some babies take it in their stride while others I think it is just too much for them to handle, especially if naps go down the toilet. I really feel like naps are the key. I sometimes could get her settled in company if i gave her a dummy right from the get-go so she could soothe herself through it....rather than when she got to the point of being overwhelmed....didn't always work mind you

Today actually Elk had amazing naps 3 x 1.5 hours and one 45 min one....must be a hangover from yesterdays nap strike? And she went to bed tonight with no drama at all. heh, babies eh? They keep you on your toes. Hope she starts napping again soon - do you swaddle? I can't remember if i asked you already.


----------



## Literati_Love

Yes I'm not sure if that would have worked but I will definitely try giving a soother early on next time. Poor little girl. 

That's amazing about Elka's naps! She was probably so exhausted from the previous bad day as you said. I wish Nevada would have longer naps. She is such a cat-napper! I always swaddle for bed time and sometimes for naps but sometimes she falls asleep without it so then I wouldn't risk anything waking her up by trying to swaddle. She definitely has better naps when swaddled though!


----------



## Literati_Love

I am always the most active on here ahah...too much time on my hands constantly nursing! Hehe

Linny - since Elka goes to bed early, I am wondering what you do when you are out with her in the evenings? Do yoU let her sleep wherever you are then put her in her car seat then when she gets home just put her straight to bed? Nevada always wakes up and cries going into her car seat and also wakes up as soon as we are home so I worry if we ever get an early bedtime for her we will never be able to leave the house again...which will not work as we meet with a small group from church every Thursday evening and also go to my parents' house every Sunday eveniny. Just curious how you deal with this! 

Also - for everyone who is pregnant or has a baby right now: This is ridiculously early to be asking, but if you want more kids, when do you plan on trying for the next one? 

Kim - I haven't heard from you in a while! How are you doing? 

Sara - thinking of you lately! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, how are things going? When does OH join you? Looking forward to hearing your news :) 

Whisper, sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: - wine sounds like a great plan for CD 1 though. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon!

Teacup, I hope you feel better soon! I'm looking forward to hearing your news too - not much longer now!

LL, glad to hear Nevada has recovered from her shots - it's so hard to see them unwell isn't it. I love the recent pic too, what a cutie!! We had the same problem at thanksgiving celebrations - Rowan did great until I tried to put him to bed and he had a complete meltdown. Too much stimulation I think (and of course we were still at my parents house with all the guests so they got to experience first hand how strong his lungs are, lol). 

As for another baby - I do want another one. Hubby is still rather traumatized from the birth though and is not ready to think about it yet. Ideally I'd like to wait until Rowan is a bit older anyway. How about you, do you want another one?

Linny, how did Elka like swimming? We've just started swimming lessons - the first few times Rowan was not sure what to make of it, but he loves it now (and sleeps very well when we get home, haha). I hope she's back to sleeping better again! I am wondering the same as Lit, what do you do when you're out in the evenings with Elka's early bed time? We don't really go out in the evening anymore because Rowan has quite a hard time sleeping other places (with the exception of the carrier and the stroller - he gets so distracted by new sights and sounds) - if he's not in bed by 7:30 - 8 pm he turns into a major cranky pants, lol. I'm hoping once he is better at drinking from a cup (or will take a bottle) then we can leave him with my parents (or babysitter) to put him to bed - but as of now, we just plan to be home for his bedtime.

AFM, Rowan has gotten very good at sitting on his own in the last couple weeks and I can now leave him sitting on the floor with his toys which he quite enjoys. He's always been a baby who wouldn't tolerate being put down on his own for very long (about 5 - 10 mins max) but he just loves sitting and as long as I keep talking to him, will sit quite happily and play for a while on his own :) He's also started having one longer nap each day so, I'm feeling like I can get a little more done these.


----------



## teacup

Lit - Awww what a gorgeous smile Nevada has! She looks a lot like you! Sorry to hear Nevada has a cold and isn't sleeping well, I hope she feels better soon. xx

Emma - Yes, baby is on my bladder too - I go to the loo feeling desperate and all I get out is a super slow trickle! How are you doing? I'm getting excited now! Not long until we meet baby! xx

Whisper - Sorry this wasn't your cycle. AF teased me so many cycles too, getting later and later and giving me symptoms galore! I'm sure your rainbow BFP is coming soon. :hugs: xx

Linny - Sorry Elka isn't sleeping well at the mo! Like you say, it's probably a growth spurt! Glad she went to bed without fuss last night, I hope she's good for you tonight too! xx

Lindsay - Aww that's lovely that Rowan is sitting up on his own and playing with his toys happily! Can't believe how quick they grow! xx

Mrs W - Good luck this cycle! I hope this is your month! xx

Bright - Did you get all the issues sorted for your injections? I hope everything is good to go ahead next week! :happydance: xx

Sara - How are you? xx

Crys - How's it going? :flower: xx

AFM - I still have an awful cold. :-( I went to the doctor today to have my whooping cough jab and the nurse recommended that I came back to have it when I feel better. She said my immune response may not work so well if I'm fighting off the cold. So it's been rescheduled for Monday. I'll be almost 38 weeks then, so really cutting it fine to develop the immunity before baby is born! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I guess thanksgiving meltdowns are a common problem with babies. ;) Nevada's strong lungs have definitely been revealed to the whole family now as well! :haha: and while I thought she had recovered from her shots, she ended up being really fussy all day yesterday too...however, I am wondering if she is teething and if this could be playing a factor. Does Rowan have any teeth yet? Nevada has started sticking her hands in her mouth constantly and chomping down on them. She is also drooling so much she needs a bib. If her poor little gums are bothering her it may explain why her fussiness is persisting (and she is still suffering from terribly short naps...argh!). 
That is sOOO cute and exciting that Rowan can sit so well on his own now! I am glad you are getting a bit of a break now between that and his longer nap! It feels SO good to be productive during nap times. Since Nevada refuses to nap for more than 10-45 minutes I barely manage to get food down my throat let alone cleaning! Haha. I just spent her last nap finishing up all my thank you cards - that was a lot of work!! As much as I appreciate all the gifts I am sort of glad that is over with! :haha: 
I am guessing we will start trying for baby #2 sometime between November 2015- January 2016. We'd like about a 2.5 year gap (I would prefer closer to 2 and dh would prefer closer to 3) so that gives us a good gap even if it takes several months again. We want 3-4 kids (well - I'm sure about 3 but not so much 4! Haha) so I don't want to wait too long.

Also re:Rowan and a bottle. Have you offered and a bottle and he refused? When did you first introduce a bottle? I introduced one with Nevada at 4 weeks and we have tried giving her one every 1-2 weeks so she doesn't get out of the habit. However, the last couple times she has tried to refuse it. Technically she will eventually drink it but she will cry and cry first then gulp it down angrily usually just as I arrive home and go immediately to nursing so I really don't get any break at all. It makes me wonder if I will ever be able to leave her for more than 1-1.5 hours. I hope Rowan will eventually take a bottle or cup so you can go out! 

Teacup - Aww! Thanks for saying she looks like me. :) sorry to hear your cold is persisting. What a bother! I hope 38 weeks is not cutting it too close but I am sure it will be fine. You are on the home stretch! So exciting! I forget - did you do up a nursery or anything? Do you have everything you need?


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Another 5am start! Elka has got the cold, argh! I really hoped she'd skipped it and my anti bodies would protect her. So, there's been a lot of nasal aspirating and eucalyptus oils and soothing. Poor wee thing. She's just gone back down for a nap but is currently chatting to herself in bed....she's handling it pretty well tbh! I thought she'd be awful.

As for early bed times, the truth is we don't go out at night with her...it's possible thing have changed now but we learnt the hard way early on that if we keep her up bad things happen! :haha: The line was drawn after we stayed late at a freinds wedding. She had a pacifier to help soothe her but as soon as I tried to put her to bed it was like your thanksgiving experience. I think it took 3 hours! I had never seen her awake and upset for that long before and never wanted to again! Basically we can only go out if we have a babysitter - which is fine, she goes down at 7 and only occassionally wakes before 2 am - and if she does a quick shot on a bottle will get her back down easily. We've only left her once and she slept right through (think the babysitters were a bit dissappointed not to get some newborn cuddles!) 

Lit - I guess it might be teething, Elka's practically always got her hands in her mouth these days too...and I have wondered if it's giving her some jip.But also, you might want to check it's not a wonder week - that makes them fussier too...hands in the mouth for soothing, naps going to the dogs etc. 

The only thing I could suggest re: bedtimes and going out if you can't do a babysitter is perhaps to put her in the car seat and keep her in there when going out? Woud she learn to fall asleep in there and then you don't need to worry about transferring her? we have a couple of sleep cues for bed time - swaddle, ocean waves noise and her little bear night light which is portable. This worked well when we went away and I didn't have a crib with me - I could put her in a safe place with her waves and light and she'd fall asleep...of course, I could never transfer her either so I don't know what i'd do there.

RE: the bottle, Elka is a very angry bottle feeder. But she takes it better and better - I give her a bottle last thing before bedtime every night, some nights DF gives it to her. That way hopefully in future she will be fine getting a bottle from other people before bed time. I think the only thing that's worked for us is constantly doing it...she really wasn't happy about it to begin with!

Lindsay - Elka loved swimming! Like Rowan she was out like a light within about 5 minutes of being dressed after. I remember when I was a kid i'd be the same, something about swimming exhausted me! :haha: Elka's like Rowan, doesn't really sleep while out and about - always wakes up. I've not tried her out at night for over a month so i'm not sure if it'd be easier now, but i've not really had cause to try it...We're lucky in that she will take a bottle, so we can leave her with people. Great to hear he's getting good at sitting! And is happy to play independantly for a while. Depending on the time of day Elk will play alone for 10 mins or so in her play gym but that's about it. It's really hard in the beginning when you realise - they don't want noone but you 24/7! :haha: I mean, it's lovely to be wanted but it does mean you can't get much done if napping isn't happening.

Tea - Sorry about the cold love! Hope it clears up quickly...I think it's a fortnight for the immune response for jabs...hopefully you'll go to term...most do with the first one (I read somewhere)


----------



## brighteyez73

teacup said:


> Lit - Awww what a gorgeous smile Nevada has! She looks a lot like you! Sorry to hear Nevada has a cold and isn't sleeping well, I hope she feels better soon. xx
> 
> Emma - Yes, baby is on my bladder too - I go to the loo feeling desperate and all I get out is a super slow trickle! How are you doing? I'm getting excited now! Not long until we meet baby! xx
> 
> Whisper - Sorry this wasn't your cycle. AF teased me so many cycles too, getting later and later and giving me symptoms galore! I'm sure your rainbow BFP is coming soon. :hugs: xx
> 
> Linny - Sorry Elka isn't sleeping well at the mo! Like you say, it's probably a growth spurt! Glad she went to bed without fuss last night, I hope she's good for you tonight too! xx
> 
> Lindsay - Aww that's lovely that Rowan is sitting up on his own and playing with his toys happily! Can't believe how quick they grow! xx
> 
> Mrs W - Good luck this cycle! I hope this is your month! xx
> 
> Bright - Did you get all the issues sorted for your injections? I hope everything is good to go ahead next week! :happydance: xx
> 
> Sara - How are you? xx
> 
> Crys - How's it going? :flower: xx
> 
> AFM - I still have an awful cold. :-( I went to the doctor today to have my whooping cough jab and the nurse recommended that I came back to have it when I feel better. She said my immune response may not work so well if I'm fighting off the cold. So it's been rescheduled for Monday. I'll be almost 38 weeks then, so really cutting it fine to develop the immunity before baby is born!
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well! xxx

Hi Teacup - How are you doing? I did get the meds situtated. One part of my insurance was not covering the meds but my scripts card covered it and I only had to pay $56.22 for all of them God is so Good!!! So everything is ago next week. Last BCP on Friday and baseline appointment I am so excited.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - it is definitely not a wonder week according to The Wonder Week app. However, the wonder weeks have never been accurate for me. She wasn't fussy at all for the other two wonder periods and when I read the descriptions she had clearly already figured those developments out earlier. So Nevada must be on her own timeline. I actually got excited because despite her naps going terribly she had a couple amazing nights this past week and I got excited that she was going to keep doing longer stretches. Well the stretches got shorter all week until last night she was back to her 4 hr stretch and up every hour after that. It was particularly bad because her cold has gotten worse and I think she was having trouble breathing properly out of her nose. Poor girl! I'm sorry Elka caught your cold! I have one now too and obviously Nevada still has hers. I hope I don't make her more sick but I assume we have the same thing. 

It's too bad you are now stuck at home every evening because of Elka's bedtime. At least she will take a bottle so you can go out after she's asleep! I try not to let Nevada spend much time sleeping in her carseat as it isn't recommended but I suppose it could come to that if I needed and we were out. Although she cries when we put her in she is able to fall asleep if her rock it back and forth for long enough. We have an ocean sounds turtle we could always bring for her 'sleep cue' so I could try that as well. 
That is interesting you have to give the bottle every night for
Elka to accept it! Maybe I should try introducing it more often. I would like someone else to be able to feed her once in a while! But I absolutely hate pumping. 

Bright - good you only had to pay $56! Not bad at all. Good luck.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey Lit - Ugh, sorry to hear about the hourly waking thing - how are you coping with the tiredness? For us sleep progress has been a bit of a spiral, so she'll do brilliantly, then regress back a bit, then better etc...so don't give up hope that things are improving overall now. Elk's gone back to waking twice a night after going to waking only once for a while, but the timings are ok so I don't mind. However, she always wakes for the day at about 5:30am these days so, it's early doors for me!

Have you tried a nasal aspirator for her stuffy nose? My friend picked one up for me and it was a god-send! She couldn't breathe to breastfeed at one point - not sure what i'd have done without it!

Yeah, the bottle every night is a great thing for us because for example I went out on Thurs night without any qualms...I don't give breast milk in the bottle, it's formula, again I started giving her formula a while ago just so she was used to it...when we went away it was a god send because we were on the road so much that expressing and stuff was just not going to be easy/possible! And, I also hate pumping too! :) 

I would definitely recommend trying the bottle every night and maybe get DH to give it to her? I get DF to do it a few times a week and also put her to bed too - again because I want to be able to get a baby sitter in future and just try and get Elka used to different people feeding and putting her to bed etc....who knows if my master plan will work though! :haha:


----------



## Literati_Love

I'm surprisingly not doing terribly for tiredness but probably because it's only been one bad night so far! Haha it was nice of her to let me rest up with some longer stretches for a couple days beforehand.:haha: I hope you are right that it is just a small regression and will still overall improve. I do think/hope that must be true because come to think of it the last time she regressed she ended up going back to a very slightly better schedule after (15-30 min longer). 
I do not have a nasal aspirator but guess I should think of picking one up!! How does Elka tolerate it? I've heard babies generally get very upset from it. I let her play on her activity mat in the bathroom while I showered today in hopes that the steam would help. I almost wonder if one side of her nose must be more plugged than the other because the last few days she doesn't seem to want to nurse on my left side! Which unfortunately is resulting in me getting a bit engorged / feeling like my ducts are getting blocked. I am trying now holding her in some semblance of the football hold. She is way too big for it but she seems to be staying on a lot longer so that must be it. 

I think I will take your advice soon trying to get DH to Give her a bottle more regularly and maybe even putting her to bed. It would be nice to get a break once in a while and as you said it is a good strategy if you want her to tolerate someone else putting her to bed when you want to go out! 

That 5:30 wake-up sounds horrible! I am SO not a morning person so I would hate that! Do you manage to take a nap at the same
Time As her Morning nap? I pretty much always do or else I wouldn't survive! I hope Elka starts sleeping til 6 or 6:30 for you very soon!


----------



## seaoftwilight

Count me in! I had a D&C two weeks ago. I'm hoping AF won't take to long to show because I want to start trying again! :)


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - depending on the time of day elk finds the aspirator quite funny, hehe, or quite traumatic. Big variation. She is happier when the snot is out though and calms down quite quickly afterwards.

After having said elks sleep improved she suddenly woke 5 times before being up for the day at 5:30 3 nights ago. Argh it was harsh getting through the next day, but now she's back to only one wake up again....I'm thinking it was just a result of waking herself up coughing. The trouble is she is fine going to sleep alone but waking in the night I can't settle her without feeding which she really doesn't need every 2 hours...she goes every 3 during the day. So trying to figure that out before it happens again!


----------



## crysshae

Hi everyone. DH and I had a weekend to ourselves and doctor's appointment yesterday, so I haven't been on in a few days. 

Sea - I'm so sorry for your loss. Welcome to this lovely group. 

Lit and Linny - I hope your little ones settle into a routine for sleep soon. 

Everyone TTC - Good luck!

Everyone expecting - I hope you and your babies are doing very well. 

Blue - Did you go off and have a baby? Haven't seen you on here in a while. 

AFM - My doctor thinks I have placenta previa, so I have to see a specialist on the 31st for an ultrasound. Baby is doing well. Had its back to us this time so still not a good bottom shot. Doctor thinks it's a boy, but I'm not convinced yet. It doesn't look like any of the other boys' scans did, and she kept getting the umbilical cord confused for "something" last time. This time, she was more worried about the placenta, and her scan is not very clear. Maybe the specialist's ultrasound will be more clear and they'll be nice enough to double check for us.


----------



## teacup

Emma - How's it going? Any labour signs yet? xx

Lit - that's good you can get a morning nap when Nevada sleeps - I'm hoping I can do that too if Baby doesn't sleep well through the night. I am also not a morning person! :haha: How are you both doing? Yes nursery is all sorted, have a woodland animal theme going on - will try to take a pic to upload in the next couple of days! xx

Linny - Aww I hope Elka is better soon and the cough goes! How is she now? xx

Bright - Yay, great news everything is on track - good luck! xx

Seaoftwilight - So sorry to hear about your loss, I hope the D&C went quickly for you. Good luck with ttc, I'm sure your rainbow baby BFP is only around the corner. :hugs: xx

AFM - I had my routine midwife appointment today and my fundal height was measuring 2 weeks ahead! I hope that isn't too bad! I have another appointment in a week, so if my fundal height is too big again then they may send me for a scan. No labour signs yet, a few twinges where baby has it's head on my cervix but nothing else to report! I had my whooping cough jab on Monday, and just feel like I have been punched in the arm - so not too bad. My feet have got super puffy in the last couple of days, I burst out laughing on Saturday night they were so huge! :haha:


----------



## teacup

Sorry Chrys, your post snuck in there without me seeing it! Sorry to hear you may have placenta previa. I hope your doc was wrong and that your scan with the specialist proves otherwise. I only know a little about it, but heard vaginal delivery can still be possible? Hopefully the clearer scan will give you more of an idea. xx


----------



## crysshae

Thank you, Tea. Doctor did mention it usually means C-section. We will wait and see. As long as the little one is okay, C-section is fine with me.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - that is scary about the potential placenta previa. I hope everything is ok! 

Teacup - what a nice nursery theme! I do hope you get a chance to post a picture!!! Sorry about your swollen feet. Mine were so horrendously swollen. I am so glad it was summer as I couldn't fit any of my shoes and had to wear flip flops all the time. Are you still working? How long is your mat leave? I wouldn't worry about the fundal height. Mine was measuring ahead for a bit and then baby dropped a bit and went right on track. 
I hope you are able to take morning naps while baby sleeps as well! It really is a lifesaver, especially since the rest of Nevada's daytime naps are 5-20 minutes long only. :/ I have a feeling Nevada might be an extreme NON morning person just like her mommy. :) 

Blue - I was wondering the same thing. Hoping no news means you went into labour! Hope all is well!

Kim - thinking of you and hoping you're doing ok

Alt - how are you doing as of late?

Sara - how is this month of trying going? 

Sabster - you've disappeared for quite a while. How are you doing? 

Linny - sorry about that rough night! Sounds brutal. I am glad she is back to just one wake-up now! Nevada seems to be back to a slightly longer stretch again. With the longer stretch seems to come hourly wake-ups after that...so you win some you lose some I guess! I couldn't find a nasal aspirator but bought some baby saline nose spray and it seemed to help a tiny bit. Nevada is still sick but it only seems to bother her at night.


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies sorry i have been mia... just been enjoying time with OH before baby comes. Havent had a chance to properly catch up but i hope all baby colds have cleared and babies are sleeping better. 

Crys- what will they do for placenta previa ? Have you had it before? 

Afm- ive just had an appointment. Im 1-2 cm dialated and my cervix is softening... i am being taken in on sunday afternoon to have pessary to help things along. If they can they will burst my waters and hopefully have a baby here by monday /tuesday. Any of you girls had experience with induction? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - glad to head you are doing well still! And spending lots of time with DH! Definitely good to take advantage of the alone time together! 

Sounds like your body is getting ready! I cannot wait until your LO is here! You have waited so long for this! I have no experience with induction but I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## teacup

Emma - Wow how exciting! :happydance: My cervix hasn't even been checked yet, was that a standard check I should expect soon? I don't know anything about induction, but I hope everything kicks in naturally for you this weekend! xx 

Lit - I quit my part time job in mid August, and my main job is my freelance illustration, which I finished all my illustration jobs last month, so am quite relaxed now. Except I'm still waiting for confirmation that I'll actually get any maternity pay from the government - so that's pretty stressful! I'll take a pic of the nursery soon, it's still looking a little disorganised, but I'll tidy it up today. :thumbup: xx

Crys - yes C sections are really safe now, and it will be nice for you to walk into hospital prepared and relaxed knowing that you'll meet your baby on that day. :flower: I think I read it all depends how much the placenta is covering the cervix as to whether a natural birth was still an option or not. Good luck with your scan on 31st! xx 

AFM - this baby seems huge now! My tummy's jumping about loads and making me feel like I'm going to wee myself! Can't believe I still have a couple of weeks to go - and potentially a couple more! Lit and Linny - how many weeks were you when labour kicked in? I want to meet our baby now! xx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - I think both Linny and I gave birth on our due dates...but linny's story was more complicated. I went into labour at 39 + 6 and gave birth at 3:00 am the next day. At 39 + 5 I got a membrane sweep and a bit of pre-labour contractions and I do believe that is what put me into labour! Does your Dr or midwife offer membrane sweeps? 

That is wonderful you haven't had any work for the past month or so! But very stressful not knowing if you will get maternity pay. I am sure it will all work out though. In my experience the government takes forever to process these things but you're very likely to qualify! :) I am very excited for you to only have two weeks (ish!?) to go! Your pregnancy has flown by for me...although you may not feel that way! Hehe. It will be so amazing when you have your rainbow baby in your arms!


----------



## Literati_Love

How is everyone doing this weekend? All is so quiet lately! I wonder if blue is in labour yet? hehe

I've been staying at my parents' again because now we're getting all new windows in our house (the renovations.never.end) and I am starting to crawl out of my skin because I just want to be in my own home again. Also - when we get back we're not going to have any blinds or curtains in the entire house and although our landlady is providing them, she never comes to the city so I'm guessing we'll be waiting at least a month or two to get any. So I'm slightly freaking out about trying to nurse in the privacy of my own home!? The sun goes down early these days so it's going to be quite a show for the whole world to see. We'll have to figure out how to hang sheets or something but there are no curtain rods either. In my sleep deprived state at the moment I feel like screaming about this...so just needed to rant!!

How are all the preggos, TTCers and moms?

Nevada is going a bit longer between feeds finally (every 1.5 - 2 h instead of hourly) but instead of being relieved (which I suppose I am as well),I actually feel kind of antsy and confused about what to do with myself and I get this sad feeling like she doesn't really need me anymore. :( Weird how that works. I really am relieved that she is starting to go longer though as it is a bit easier to leave the house now.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning how are you ladies doing?


----------



## Literati_Love

Good. how are you, bright?


----------



## brighteyez73

Literati_Love said:


> Good. how are you, bright?

Hello LL, 

I am doing well. I am on day 8 of my IVF cycle and follicles may not be ready for ER on the 31st but possibly the 1st or 2nd. I only have 8 follicles that they can see right now. But I am staying hopeful and prayerful!!


----------



## Literati_Love

I hope it all works out!! Good luck!


----------



## teacup

My waters broke at 4am this morning, went into hospital at 6am for them to check me and am back at home now waiting for things to get going! Have bad period pain in my back and I keep gushing more and more water. :wacko: Gonna try to get some sleep now, but hospital said to come back at 10pm if things haven't progressed as they'll probably want to give me something to get my contractions going properly. They were every 5 mins at the hospital but not very painful so they want to wait until I'm more obviously in labour before checking my cervix because of the risk of introducing infection. So exciting that I'll be meeting my baby in the next 24 hours! xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

teacup said:


> My waters broke at 4am this morning, went into hospital at 6am for them to check me and am back at home now waiting for things to get going! Have bad period pain in my back and I keep gushing more and more water. :wacko: Gonna try to get some sleep now, but hospital said to come back at 10pm if things haven't progressed as they'll probably want to give me something to get my contractions going properly. They were every 5 mins at the hospital but not very painful so they want to wait until I'm more obviously in labour before checking my cervix because of the risk of introducing infection. So exciting that I'll be meeting my baby in the next 24 hours! xx

Oh How Exciting good luck :happydance::happydance:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Im Currently waiting to ovulate but god knows when that will be as i am on my own this cycle with no meds


----------



## ljsmummy

Ooooooh good luck teacup I cant believe its time already! So excited for you! Cant wait for your next update! I hope things so quickly and calmly for you, sending lots of love and deep breaths x x x


----------



## Literati_Love

Wow, that is so exciting, teacup!!!! I love the intrigue! Can't wait to hear your birth announcement and birth story and most importantly for you to have your baby in your arms! Best of luck with your labour and everything else! You will do great! :happydance:

I wonder how blue is doing? :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Oooh, exciting! I'm checking in regularly to watch for baby news from blue and teacup!!!


----------



## dreamingmom

Teacup-Congratulations, I can't wait to here a update

LL- buy some cheap tension rods at the dollar store. Then you can just drape a towel or sheet over the windows in the nursery so you can feel more comfortable. 

AF got me this month. I started to spot early this month, and hoped that it might have been implantation bleeding but on my normal cycle day AF came full force, dashing that hope. I am now waiting for AF to end. The good news is I just ordered some new lingerie and plan on it being here right before I O. I think I'll hold onto it as a secret weapon to make sure no matter what mood DH is in on my fertile days, I will be able to make sure we DTD.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dreaming - thanks for the suggestion :) 

Great idea on the lingerie! I'm sure that will put your DH in the mood! Sorry AF got you, though. :(


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I Just got my first ever positive opk WITHOUT any meds needed:happydance:


----------



## crysshae

Sorry I've been away so long. It's been a busy couple of weeks.

Yay Teacup - I hope everything went well and you're holding your little one in your arms today. 

Blue - How about you? Did you have your baby girl?


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - that is excellent news! 

Crys - nice to hear from you again. 23 weeks already! Wow! How are you feeling? How are your other kids? 

Teacup - thinking of you and praying for you lots! I am hoping everything went well and that you are getting lots of sweet newborn cuddles! 

Blue - really hope your absence is because you're giving birth! Hehe! 

Lindsay - how is Rowan? 

Kim and alt - how are you ladies doing? I hope your time away is helping you heal. 

Sara- how are things this cycle? Haven't heard from you in a long time.

LJ- how is Oscar doing? Is having 2 kids completely crazy or easier than expected? 

MRs W- I know you're taking a break but hope you're ok

Sabster - we miss hearing from you! Where did you go?

Linny - is Elka back to sleeping better again? Have you both recovered from your colds? What is your favourite new thing about Elka this month?


----------



## bluestars

Tea- very exciting to here. Our little babies will only be days apart! Hope your doing ok. Excited to hear. 

Afm- I was taken into hospital on sunday the 26th to be induced. Was given one dose of prostin at 4pm and my body went into labour on its own. From 4pm till 4am i was left to dilate on my own until i couldn't take it any more of the pain. I was then taken down to labour Ward where Dons joined me and i was given gas and air!! Amazing stuff!!! They then broke my waters at 5am and things got even more intense but gas and air worked fine. Babies heart rate got really fast because i was being sick and became dehydrated so the consultant then had to take a SCRAPING of babies head to test the oxygen in her blood. That was brutal !! I screamed at the doctor to stop couldnt believe the noise of the scraping on babies head! Anyway thing progressed pretty quick and at 10.28am my beautiful daughter came into the world!! 

Im completely in love ! She is perfect in every way! 

This is Asiah Jessica (said the same as Asia). Weighing 8lb5 ounces! We are head over heals. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-29 12.00.49.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, blue! Baby Asiah is beautiful! Thank you for sharing your birth story. I am so incredibly happy for you! How are you and baby doing now? Has breastfeeding been going ok? are you coping ok with the lack of sleep and hormones? Are you still in the hospital? :hugs: So happy for you. Congrats again!

Also- the scraping sounds awful! I am so glad she is ok!


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats Emma, she is beautiful!!! I hope you're back home and adjusting well and she is letting you get some sleep :)

I'll do a longer post another day, just packing up to go visit family tomorrow :)


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Emma and Dons! Asiah is gorgeous. What a great job Mama! Can't wait to hear how everything is going.


----------



## Literati_Love

All the girl babies on here (born this year) have names that end in an 'a' or 'ah'! Well... I guess except baby gremlin whose real name we haven't ever found out. &#128533;

Can't wait to hear teacup's news!


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations Emma! What a lovely name for a beautiful girl! Can't wait to see more baby pics. Hope you get some rest over the next few days xxx

Tea- hope everything went well! X

Lit - hehe good point! Wondering what gremlins real name is now.


----------



## ljsmummy

Emma congratulations!!! Wow what a little beauty! Hope you are enjoying those precious newborn cuddles and kisses. I miss them already! I looove the name! DHs little sister is Asia (minus the h) and she's beautiful, kind, talented and such a lovely young lady. I rarely hear the name anywhere but whenever I do I think of that!

Can't wait to hear from Teacup!!

Lit - Oscar can join your names ending in 'ah/a' almost lol he is a little girly sometimes! To your previous post, WOW its crazy with a 3 year old and 3 month old. The logistics of getting them anywhere takes hours of planning. DH works full time and ive only just started venturing out by myself with the boys. I went to the supermarket, had to find a trolley with a lay down seat and sit up seat, Luca (ds1) hates getting in the trolley so that took ages and by then Oscar was crying to get out of his seat. We got half way around, Oscar started screaming as he was suddenly starving, Luca needed the toilet urgently (hes not long out of pullups) so we had to abandon the trolley outside the toilet, had Oscar in one arm whilst trying to assist Luca on the toilet (who has a fear of the hand driers in public toilets)....it was just crazy. Im a relaxed person but I felt sooo stressed! Needless to say, im saving shopping for DHs days off. Or even better, doing online shopping from now on! Its just manic. I know its great they have a small age gap, and im sooo grateful for getting pregnant so quickly after the ectopic, but in reality waiting another year would have been much easier! But I wouldn't change them for the world.

Has anyone discussed having more children yet and when would you like it to happen?

I wonder where aleeah went :-( id also love to know what gremlin was named!

hope everyone is doing well. Yes Sara where did you go? Kim? Sabster? Miss you all! 

Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Ugh- just lost my whole post! 

LJ - that sounds like a horrendous grocery trip experience! Yikes! I honestly wonder how I will ever manage with multiple children as I can't even manage to get out of the house with one by myself. I have done it a few times and have come home utterly exhausted and frazzled. The last time I did it I ended up locking my keys in the car and having to call my dad to rescue me because my DH was out of town! Ugh. Baby brain! So good for you for trying to go out with two. I don't blame you at all for now waiting for your DH to be along to help you. I feel like such a wimp unable to go out with one! I do hope your situation gets easier as Oscar gets a bit older. 

I was thinking of trying for our next one starting between November 2015-January 2016 depending how I feel at that point. We are hoping for a 2-2.5 year gap...although from what you just posted I am wondering if that is crazy of me! Ideally I want at least 3 kids. DH wants 4 but we will see about that! :haha: Do you want any more children? 

I really miss hearing from Aleeah as well. :(


----------



## crysshae

My first 3 were 3 to 3-1/2 years apart. I always wanted one potty trained before having the next so only 1 in diapers at a time. My 4th was 3-1/2 years after the third but God gave us twins on that 4th pregnancy. So 2 in diapers. Lol. It gets easier to go out with them as you practice and learn what works. You'll be an old pro before long. 

Saw the specialist yesterday. No previa. Praise the Lord! And it's definitely a boy. Got a perfectly clear shot. Little ratfink still wouldn't cooperate for profile pictures or anything. Lol.


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - is boy what you had guessed? I can't remember now. Good to have confirmation!! I am so happy for you that you don't have placenta previa! Sounds like you have a stubborn one in there. ;) You have quite a good gap with all of yours! I feel my time is limited as I want 3-4 kids and I want to have them before I turn 35. :)


----------



## teacup

Our daughter Ida was born on Wednesday 29th October at 3.35pm weighing 8lbs 1oz.

After my waters broke at 4am, and the hospital sent me home, I progressed well with contractions and went back in to hospital at 9.30pm Tues eve. I managed to get to 5cm dilated, and then went into the birthing pool at about 5am Wednesday morning, after an hour in the pool I started feeling exhausted and nauseous, so came out and asked for the epidural in the hope it would allow me some rest. But the anesthetist had 3-4 failed attempts at getting the needle in right, and while he tried he hit a nerve and my left leg started uncontrollably jumping around! Then he informed me he had gone too far and had punctured the dura which meant I had leaked spinal fluid.All of this stressed me out and put my contractions off. So I ended up continuing without the epidural but they had to put me on a hormone drip to stimulate my contractions again. After a few hours and increased dose of hormones, I still hadn't got beyond 7cm, and was getting exhausted, plus had an awful headache caused by the spinal fluid leak. They offered me the emergency c section which seemed the only option, and Ida was delivered at 3.35pm on Wednesday 29th Oct. I have suffered with a headache on and off since the spinal fluid leak but hope to leave hospital tomorrow! 

All in all it was a fairly traumatic long labour but I'm glad Ida was delivered safely. 

Emma - Asiah is beautiful - congratulations! That scraping sounds awful! I hope you're enjoying parenthood! xxx

I'll catch up properly when out of hospital, I hope everyone is doing okay! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Congratulations, teacup! What a precious little girl Ida is! Love the name, too! And, sort of funny that it matches the a/ah ending pattern as well! Hahahah she is so so cute! 

Sounds like an awful labour!!!! That is frightening about leaking spinal fluid! Ouch! I am glad Ida came out safe and sound in the end. It definitely all sounds traumatizing! :hugs: I hope the headache goes away and that you heal quickly from the c-section. I am so happy for you that you have your baby girl!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

congratulatons on both new babies little beauts!

As for me had a pos ov test on day 15 now day 21 and no ovulation:shrug: i guess im in for a long one


----------



## Linnypops

Teacup- congratulations ! She's adorable! I can't believe you also had a failed epidural - same here. Though the spinal fluid thing sounds awful! Hope your headaches clear up soon. Get plenty of rest. I loved being in the hospital able to recover without worrying about the dishes or anything really. Xxx

Whisper - oh nuts, how do you know you haven't ov'd? Temping?


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Tea! She's beautiful. I'm sorry you're labor was difficult. I hope the spinal leak doesn't cause you any problems and you heal quickly from the C-section.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Teacup- congratulations ! She's adorable! I can't believe you also had a failed epidural - same here. Though the spinal fluid thing sounds awful! Hope your headaches clear up soon. Get plenty of rest. I loved being in the hospital able to recover without worrying about the dishes or anything really. Xxx
> 
> Whisper - oh nuts, how do you know you haven't ov'd? Temping?

Yeh i temp but no rise think maybe stress. just saw my 3RD accidental preganancy announcement on fb since my mc bloody hurts every time wish i could just accidently fall pregnant stupid pcos


----------



## Literati_Love

I had a failed epidural too! But I can't complain at all because the second one worked...for a few hours, anyway! It was an unpleasant surprise the first time though! 

Whisper - pregnancy announcements are so hard when TTC...especially after a loss. :hugs:


----------



## brighteyez73

teacup said:


> View attachment 816879
> 
> Our daughter Ida was born on Wednesday 29th October at 3.35pm weighing 8lbs 1oz.
> 
> After my waters broke at 4am, and the hospital sent me home, I progressed well with contractions and went back in to hospital at 9.30pm Tues eve. I managed to get to 5cm dilated, and then went into the birthing pool at about 5am Wednesday morning, after an hour in the pool I started feeling exhausted and nauseous, so came out and asked for the epidural in the hope it would allow me some rest. But the anesthetist had 3-4 failed attempts at getting the needle in right, and while he tried he hit a nerve and my left leg started uncontrollably jumping around! Then he informed me he had gone too far and had punctured the dura which meant I had leaked spinal fluid.All of this stressed me out and put my contractions off. So I ended up continuing without the epidural but they had to put me on a hormone drip to stimulate my contractions again. After a few hours and increased dose of hormones, I still hadn't got beyond 7cm, and was getting exhausted, plus had an awful headache caused by the spinal fluid leak. They offered me the emergency c section which seemed the only option, and Ida was delivered at 3.35pm on Wednesday 29th Oct. I have suffered with a headache on and off since the spinal fluid leak but hope to leave hospital tomorrow!
> 
> All in all it was a fairly traumatic long labour but I'm glad Ida was delivered safely.
> 
> Emma - Asiah is beautiful - congratulations! That scraping sounds awful! I hope you're enjoying parenthood! xxx
> 
> I'll catch up properly when out of hospital, I hope everyone is doing okay! xxx

Teacup - She is beautiful!!! I am so happy for you!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## brighteyez73

Good morning ladies,

How have you all been? Hope all is well.

AFM - I have been missing with school, work and appointments it's been hard to get on. Yesterday I triggered so ER is tomorrow Tuesday, November 4th at 10am. And transfer will be 3day(Friday - 11/7) or 5day(Sunday - 11/9). 

10/17/14 - Estradiol - 8.7, evening meds150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/20/14 - Estradiol - 88.5, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/25/14 - Estradiiol - 202, 4 follicles on Right measuring 10mm/5 follicles on left Measuring 10-11mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 75 Menopur

10/26/14 - Evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/27/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 423, Progesterone - 0.327, 5 follicles on the left 11-12mm/3 follicles on the right 10-11mm, evening meds 150Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/28/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, need to order more meds, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur.

10/29/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 844, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

10/31/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1635, Progestrone - 1.03, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 150 Menopur

11/1/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 1890, Progesterone - 1.12, 7 follicles largest 19.1mm, evening meds 150 Gonal F and 225 Menopur, Symptoms: sore boobs, vaginal pressure, left ovary pain, nausea and bloated

11/2/14 - Ganirelix in the morning, Estradiol - 2465, Progesterone - 1.8, 9 Follicles 12 - 21mm, Lining 9.1mm, Trigger at 10pm - HCG 2ml with 10,000iu (NO MORE INJECTIONS)

11/3/14 - antibotics tonight, nothing to eat after midnight.

11/4/14 - arrive at 8:30am and 10am ER


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck, bright! I just saw an announcement on my fb of a girl whose ivf baby was just born (they tried for 8+ years)! Such a miracle IVF is and I truly hope this will be your rainbow baby!


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - ugh that sucks. I wished after my mc that there was a pregnancy announcement filter on fb. You'll get there love. It'll happen! X

Bright - good luck love! X


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Teacup!! Ida is beautiful and I love her name. In fact all the names everyone has chosen for their little girls have been perfect! Sorry you had to go through a c-section. I hope you are healing quickly and not in too much pain. Be kind to yourself and dont do too much, enjoy having your feet up and all those newborn snuggles! Ida is a little gem  you lucky lady!

Lit - At the moment we dont plan on having anymore children. The run up to the surgery really affected me and I dont think I would risk having to go through it again. If I could have natural births we would maybe have one more child. Saying that, I have just had the contraceptive implant fitter which lasts 3 years. I will be 32 when its due for replacement, we said we will discuss at that point if we are completely done or not, and that will be our last time to think about it if we do decide on one more. 
I agree with cryss,3 years is a good age gap, and thats what we planned and tried to get ds1 potty trained before oscar arrived, but life didnt work out that way for us as he wasnt interested in ditching the diapers until he saw his baby brother wearing them, and by then he was already 3! On the plus side, it took a matter of days to successfully potty train him at that age. Its exciting that it may only be a year before you try for another baby, im excited for you already! 

Cryss - congratulations on having a boy! Im so happy for you. And its about time we had some more rainbow boys on this thread to even up the numbers!

Bright - good luck I have my fingers crossed for you that this is your time. 

Hope all the ttc-ers/preggos/mamas and babies are doing well!
Lots of love xxx


----------



## ljsmummy

Whisper - even though I have my rainbow boy, accidental announcements still majorly p*ss me off! DHs brother and girlfriend just announced their 2nd oopsie (the first was 3 months after my DS1 was born, this one 3 months after Oscar was born...you see the pattern?!) . And even though we have everything we wanted it still annoys me when we had to work so hard for it and it sometimes feels like they do it just because we have! Also she realllly wants a girl (they already have a son) and says she will be annoyed if its another boy. Urggh. People are so selfish and insensitive. Especially when they've never experienced a loss. Sorry, I ranted there when I actually meant to sympathise with you! Anyway, what I meant to say was, I dont know if the accidental announcements get any better even when you arent ttc. It still cuts deep! Hugs to you hun, I feel it for you xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

we have decided to not ttc now EVERYTHING is so messed up right now, First the miscarriage in august,we have our own buisness on etsy and were doing good then september they changed some things down went our sales we couldnt afford our rent anymore so moved in to mother in laws apartment in germany, were getting sales but slowly now sales are at a stand still and we pay more for advertising then we make (its our only income) then our car died so we have no car and stuck in with a toddler who just wants to be active, cant afford to get that fixed so right now we are living on mattress's on mother in laws floor not knowing when we will get back to the uk or anything of our future , so its best right now ttc does not happen until things pick up... they have to get better right?


----------



## Literati_Love

LJ- aw, thanks! You're so sweet. I love it when you post here and wish you could update is more! How great that Oscar potty trained so quickly after seeing his baby brother in diapers! My nephew is STILL messing up on potty training and he is turning 4 this month. :s It gets a bit gross at that point! Haha.

I hate the 'oops' announcements too! Why is it so easy for some people? 

Whisper- that sounds terrible about your financial situation! I am sorry about that! I hope things with your business improve very soon so you can feel good about TTC again.

It sure is quiet here lately. :( I'm getting lonely!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to hop on and update the ER went well, they retrieved 11 eggs. Today the report is 9matured but 7 fertilized. I will give another update tomorrow. 

Baby dust to you all and H&H9months.


----------



## bluestars

I also hate oops announcements just had a couple on fb and even though we also have our rainbow its frustrating because we also had to work so hard to get here with so much heartache. 

Whisper-sorry your going through this trouble ! But your right it will happen for you guys at the right time. Never give up. 

Bright- good luck bright!

How are all you mamas and ttcers ? 

Afm-loving motherhood. Little chunk is 10 days old and is 4lbs over her birth weight so now weighs 8lb9!! How clever is she! Had a couple of nights where she was unsettled and she really struggles with her wind ! Even though shes breastfed and everyone tells me.they dont really get wind... lies... poor wee mite struggles in pain and just wont give it up. Tried infacol and she ended up with a runny bum and sore tummy so back to just different positions! But apart from that she has been a dream. 

Tea - how is baby Ida doing ? Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - ugh, I have a shop on etsy too and used to get a lot of sales. Seriously tanked recently though. Really wish they'd stop tampering with their SEO etc. anyway, that sounds tough. Really hope sales improve soon!

Blue- ah bless her. Bf babies definitely get wind!!! I can testify :) poor wee mite, hope she's getting better doon. Never really found in in infacol that useful myself - had better luck with camomile tea fed in a bottle. But I heard it works for some! Xx


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

I am hopping on to give another update. All 7 are still thriving. 4 @4cells, 1 @6cells, 1 @7cells and 1 @8cells. Transfer will be Sunday (5day) I am so thankful to God for his blessings. Thank you Jesus!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:=D&gt;[-o&lt;


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Whisper - ugh, I have a shop on etsy too and used to get a lot of sales. Seriously tanked recently though. Really wish they'd stop tampering with their SEO etc. anyway, that sounds tough. Really hope sales improve soon!
> 
> Blue- ah bless her. Bf babies definitely get wind!!! I can testify :) poor wee mite, hope she's getting better doon. Never really found in in infacol that useful myself - had better luck with camomile tea fed in a bottle. But I heard it works for some! Xx

We were averaging 150- 200 usd a night now we are lucky to even see 30 etsy has really messed up with this last change


----------



## teacup

Bright - Wow! :happydance: Good luck! Sounds really promising. :thumb up: xx

Emma - Aww great to hear Asiah is doing well! I hope her wind problem goes soon so she can be more comfy after feeds. xx

Whisper - Aww sorry to hear that ttc has had to be put on hold. :hugs: I hope things are sorted for you soon. xx

AFM - We came back from hospital on Sunday night, and then the midwife visited on Monday morning and weighed Ida, but she had lost 15% of her weight since birth. :cry: I had been breastfeeding her at least every 3 hours but my milk hadn't come in so she wasn't getting what she needed. So we had to go back to the hospital and stay another night, as well as the rest of the following day. When we got back from hospital my milk finally came in, so I have started pumping and feeding her the expressed breast milk as well as the formula and it seems to be fattening her up nicely! She doesn't seem to have the patience to latch properly and breastfeed now, I think the bottle feeding has made her lazy with sucking. But the combination feeding seems to be working well, and OH is enjoying feeding her too.

I hope everyone else is doing okay! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - sorry to hear you have had some struggles with feeding and weight gain! I am glad Ida is on the right track now and that your OH is enjoying sharing the responsibility! I love your ticker! :) The first week is so amazing (and difficult)! I remember having such a whirlwind of emotions and I had a HUGE cry when she turned 1 week old because she was growing up too fast! How are you holding up? 

Blue - sorry about Asiah's painful gas issues! Nevada had painful gas in the beginning and everyone kept telling me to give gripe water but I just didn't feel good about giving her anything other than breastmilk unless absolutely necessary (I don't think it's bad to...I just personally didn't want to at that point). Part of my problem was the oversupply and overactive letdown so block feeding helped as well as breaking the latch several times and letting her catch her breath when I first had my letdown and she was coughing and sputtering. You didn't mention that being a problem for you but another major factor is they have such immature digestive systems at this point. They really do improve after a few weeks. Nevada is still very prone to gas and spitting up LARGE amounts...but for the most part she doesn't seem in pain or fussy from it! So sometimes (not always) it does get better on its own if that is of any comfort! When she was just a newborn she cried every time she passed gas and also screamed before spitting up which was rough! I hope Asiah's issues resolve themselves soon as it's so hard seeing them in pain. Also - that's definitely bogus about breastfeeding babies not having troubles with gas! 

Bright - that is excellent news! Best of luck to you.

Linny - how is Elka? I see from the baby forums that she is going through a bit of a sleep regression? Not fun! Hang in there!


----------



## Linnypops

Tea- aw sorry to hear you've had some feeding troubles- they say it takes 150 muscles for them to bf and a third of that to bottle feed so it's easy to see why they might prefer the easier option. If you keep persisting I'm sure it'll be fine... At least you know she'll take a bottle now too! Loads of bf'ers struggle with that! X

Lit- were doing great. The sleeping hiccups we've had seem intermittent so I can't really complain much. I commiserate with you on it though. ... It's really hard when sleep seems to be going better and better and then it's up in the air again! No resting on our laurels with babies around! How's Nevada doing these days? Elka is so much happier now she's capable of holding toys, playing, babbling etc. such a pleasure to be a mum now x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny- Nevada is the same since she figured out how to play with toys! Well, I would still say she is fussier than the average baby...and has recently acquired an aversion to car rides (she generally screams the entire time) but the rest of the time she is so happy and excited and energetic all the time! It does me good to see her chuckle at her toys and smile so much! I'm glad Elka is doing so well and that you're loving being a mom! I am too. :) I'm glad Elka's sleep problems aren't constant! The one irritating thing I find is when Nevada has a good night I am often struck with insomnia! Go figure.

Also, in recent developments, Nevada has outgrown her bassinet! :( I'm a bit sad. I have to decide between using her pack 'n play in our room or moving her to her own room now but I don't feel nearly ready for that yet so I suppose the pack 'n play will have to do although that will be a little annoying to lean over in the night! I do know most people say their LOs sleep better in their own room so I suppose that is tempting! I'm curious what others have done? Lindsay? LJ? Etc?


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - re: car rides, oh man tell me about it! Elka was dreadful with them for a solid month....she's better now with a dummy and a toy. She'll be fine in fact, but if the dummy comes out for any length of time or the toy gets dull she'll start to get very complainy. Yeah - i'd say Elk is still fussier than the average baby tbh but looking back I can see what it was like originally and thank goodness for just a bit of fussing...I reckon i could look after the average baby in my sleep :haha:

Yep - i've been there too with being unable to sleep only for elka to sleep soundly all night. really frustrating! ... re: sleeping in another room - this really turned it around for me with elk's sleep. I found i was waking her and she was waking me from 3am onwards. I thought she was wanting food A LOT but it turned out she wasn't....just a couple of times, the rest she was probably just going through sleep cycles and making a bit of noise....but if you're not ready to move her then don't go against your instincts obviously :)


----------



## ljsmummy

Lit - I never had a moses basket (i think same as you'd call bassinet) for Oscar, and its a good job as he would only have fitted in it for a few weeks hes so chunky! Ive had a travel cot (same as a pack n play??) for him since birth. I purposely got it knowing I was having a c-section and chose one with a drop down side so it was easy for me to get to him for night feeds without me over stretching. So hes still in that at the moment and pretty comfy. He will be sharing a room with Luca DS1 eventually so will need to be sleeping well consistently before we think about moving him into his cot in there. With DS1 we put him in his own room about 4 months and he did instantly sleep much more soundly. If Oscar had his own room I would probably be putting him in it soon. But he generally doesnt wake for night feeds anymore. It is tiring running to the next room to feed and then trying to get back to sleep again after, thats what I did with Luca. I am terrible for being wide awake even once baby has gone back to sleep! So keeping Nevada in with you or putting her in her own room both have pros and cons. If you dont feel ready to move her yet then dont, you'll know when its time  

In other news...Oscar has a tooth cutting through! Makes me so sad, I want him to stay my tiny baby forever and he's already growing too quickly :-( 

Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ljsmummy said:


> Lit - I never had a moses basket (i think same as you'd call bassinet) for Oscar, and its a good job as he would only have fitted in it for a few weeks hes so chunky! Ive had a travel cot (same as a pack n play??) for him since birth. I purposely got it knowing I was having a c-section and chose one with a drop down side so it was easy for me to get to him for night feeds without me over stretching. So hes still in that at the moment and pretty comfy. He will be sharing a room with Luca DS1 eventually so will need to be sleeping well consistently before we think about moving him into his cot in there. With DS1 we put him in his own room about 4 months and he did instantly sleep much more soundly. If Oscar had his own room I would probably be putting him in it soon. But he generally doesnt wake for night feeds anymore. It is tiring running to the next room to feed and then trying to get back to sleep again after, thats what I did with Luca. I am terrible for being wide awake even once baby has gone back to sleep! So keeping Nevada in with you or putting her in her own room both have pros and cons. If you dont feel ready to move her yet then dont, you'll know when its time
> 
> In other news...Oscar has a tooth cutting through! Makes me so sad, I want him to stay my tiny baby forever and he's already growing too quickly :-(
> 
> Xxx

tell me about it is goes so fast my tiny 5 lb baby is now almost 2 years old feels like yesterday she was so tiny
 



Attached Files:







379311_10151393994179518_1370417412_n.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3









10689966_10152799661274518_3600568158213170326_n.jpg
File size: 73 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - good to know (but also not!) that Nevada isn't the only one who hates car rides! I am glad Elka is growing out of her hatred a bit. We did give Nevada a toy yesterday and she was still very upset; however, it wasn't a toy she liked very much and it was dark so perhaps she couldn't see it well enough to play with and felt bored/under stimulated. She was screaming so much I was sure she would need to be fed it something when we arrived at our friends' place last night, but the moment we took her out of the car seat she was happy as can be! Silly babies. Hopefully she grows out of it soon. 

You really have had a tough go in terms of having a fussy baby! I can imagine an "average" baby would seem very easy to care for to you! I am glad that although Elka is in the fussier side that things are so much better now than they were! A little fussiness is nothing, really! 

So good about your experience with moving Elka to her own crib! I do notice Nevada sleeps a lot lighter in the last half of the night and her wiggling and grunting tend to disturb me. I don't think I am ready yet to switch rooms but a less disturbed night will be something to look forward to when I do! I'm glad everyone on this thread is so supportive always. Makes me happy! :) 

LJ - good to know about Oscar and the pack 'n play (you are correct about the different terms) working well for you! I wondered what you did with Oscar since he is so chunky! Hehe! I appreciate your list of pros and cons! I definitely think getting all the way out of bed to go to the nursery in the night would be really hard and might disturb my sleep more!! I am guessing I'll try to move Nevada to her room around 4 months like your DS1! 

Crazy about Oscar cutting a tooth already! He is getting so grown up! I feel sad about Nevada being almost 3 months. :(

Whisper - wow your DD is so cute! They really do grow up way too fast!


----------



## slg76

:hi: just popping in to say hi

Congratulations emma and tea. Amazing to see pics of your beautiful daughters! 

Way to go bright! Sounds like your ivf cycle is right on track. I bet your bfp is right around the corner. 

I'm doing ok. On progesterone this month in case it can help my situation. I'm right in the middle of my LP now.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,*

Hope everyone is well!*

I have completed transfer. 2 embryos were transferred successfully. A picture is attached. Now the wait begins. Thanks for all the love and support! So I am sitting here chilling.
 



Attached Files:







20141109_114713.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## alternatedi

Hi Ladies!!

I've missed you! 

I took a step back from B&B while trying to heal over losing Gummy. I've missed you all, and still dropped in on the board to keep up with you. 

I'm so excited to read about all of the rainbow babies that have been welcomed to the world recently! So Awesome!

AFM, we went through all the tests and everything was normal. We decided to give it a go and just found out last week that I'm pregnant again. It's still so early, but my HCG is doubling properly and I am cautiously very excited. 

Praying that the third time is the charm!!! <3


----------



## crysshae

Congratulations Diana! Lots of sticky healthy baby dust!


----------



## Linnypops

Lit- yep it took a while for car rides to not be horrible. It's since she turned 4 months tbh... Bizarrely her nights are worse (sleep wise) but her days are better. Sonething is obviously changing in her body/mind . Will Nevada take a dummy/paci? I'm not sure if you're into them... We don't use them for sleep as I know it can cause issues if they can't put it in themselves. Seems like we can use it in the car/other places and she still settles to sleep without one. Might be helpful for car journeys. Initially I would sit in the back and just hold it in. Now she can keep it in herself but noticed recently that she's been dropping it but not crying in the seat still. Which is great!

Bright - wow! Cingratulations! I really hope this is your much wanted baby!

Sara- really nice to hear from you. Hope the profesterone works out. Is it injectables or cream?

Di!!! Wow!! Great news love! Sounds really positive. Hope you'll be back more often now to keep us updated on your babes progress! X

Afm- we've hit the 4 month sleep regression. Every night dd has been waking earlier and earlier. Initially I was just going in and feeding but realised she was then eating less in the day and I didn't want this to be a viscous cycle. Ugh. So last night she woke 1.5 hours after last feed (she can go 3-4 hours between feeds in the day) so I sent DF in to soothe her. Walked her about, patted her bum etc... Anyway when he put her down she fussed on and off for 10 mins. Then slept and hour. Then awake again out of her swaddle. The swaddle situation has been annoying me as she's always out of it when I go in... So I just decided to ditch it last night after the second wake up. If I'm going to be sleepless I wanted to at least have that issue gone. Anyway I fed her at 3 which was always her usual time and then she slept till 7! Hurray! I'm still exhausted but at least it's some progress. X


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that honestly sounds absolutely terrible! I am scared for that! It's interesting that it is happening even for Elka as what I had read implied it was completely due to object permanence and so in theory if they fell asleep on their own they would not go through the regression. But I know Elka already goes to sleep on her own so it really sucks that the regression happens anyway! Eek!!!! I hope Elka settles soon and you can have a less interrupted night!!!

As for the soother, Nevada originally took it sometimes but now has very little/no interest in it whatsoever! It is too bad because it would really be handy for car rides and such to keep her occupied! Did you find when you changed the incline in her car seat base it helped at all? I'm just wondering because she is 3 months now so we have to change ours and we were wondering if she was uncomfortable before. 
That does sound like Elka is going through something. Hopefully soon both her daytime and nighttime sleep will improve! 

Alternated - glad you popped back in for a visit! Congrats again on your pregnancy! When are you due? Love the ticker! I really hope all goes well this time. :hugs: 

Sara - thanks for updating us! Sounds like you are getting close to testing time! I think of you often and am praying for your rainbow BFP! When is AF due? 

AFM - my hubby surprised me with a little trip to the mineral spa a couple hours away this weekend. He had me pack my bags but didn't tell me where we were going until we were on the highway! He booked a nice jacuzzi suite and also booked me a hot stone massage and pedicure for Saturday. We ordered room service and went to the mineral pool for a bit, etc. He also arranged for a family gathering with some extended relatives and my grandma got to meet Nevada for the first time! Nevada is her first great grandchild so that was so nice for her to meet her finally. It was a nice weekend but I have to tell you - when you bring a baby along for a romantic, relaxing weekend, it is FAR from romantic or relaxing!!! :haha: I only got a couple minutes in the jacuzzi before Nevada started squawking. The travel made her wired so she was up super late and never gave us a moment alone. The two-hour drive up there took over four hours because of all of Nevada's screaming, and visiting relatives (or any people) with her always makes me very stressed. So it was a great surprise and still a fun weekend but I am glad to be home. ;) I definitely LOVED my hot stone massage though! I'd recommend it to anyone who was curious about them!


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - trip away sounds lovely but yeah - its a totally different thing with a baby! :) very nice of your oh though!

Nah - babies who go to sleep on their own are generally better during regressions than ones who need a lot of rocking etc but it still gets them... Also there's a contextual thing going on because in the night I always feed... So she wakes and expects to feed even if only an hour has passed since the last one. So basically I'm just trying to teach her that she doesn't need to feed to go back to sleep. Last night was much better. One feed and back to sleep with no other wakings. Phew. I still feel shattered though. Actually she is better with adjusted car seat.... And I also had to go through a ton of pacis to find one she liked. Literally I think I tried about 10!!! She'll only take the latex ones. Might he worth trying a few but poss Nevada is not into it in the same way she doesn't like a bottle - different sucking action.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that makes sense about expecting to be fed since babies don't have a concept of time! I'm glad you had a bit of a better night last night. Hopefully she gets over this regression in no time! 

Interesting about only taking latex soothers. The ones we have are silicone. I may try a few other brands yet although I suppose it's not the worst thing for her not to take a soother! I think you're probably right that it is the same reason she doesn't like a bottle either. Ah well!


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone?

I need your lovely eyes. I brought a few test to test out trigger, they started getting lighter but today it seem to be darker. Let me know what you ladies think.
 



Attached Files:







Line up 11.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 7









line up 5.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7









line up 1.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6









FRER 11 12 14 3.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 12









FRER 11 12 14 2.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Literati_Love

The frer looks positive to me. Can't see anything on the others but I am on my phone.


----------



## slg76

Congratulations diana <3


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations Di! Hope your keeping well!!!! 

Bright- i think i see something on the frer but im not sure is there colour?? 

Tea-hows little Ida doing ? Any pictures of your little beauty? 

Glad you ladies are doing well. Sorry about the sleepless nights. I know how you guys are feeling. Asiah is still struggling with her wind and is screaming and crying after feeds. 

How are you ttcers ? 

Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - Poor Asiah! Have you been to the dr yet? I went to the doctor and she said I could try baby Ovol (not sure if they have it there but she said it is basically like Tums for babies). She said if that doesn't work and she's always fussy after feeds (She isn't) she will prescribe ranitidine. Perhaps there is something that can be prescribed for poor little Asiah? 

How is Asiah sleeping for you? Hope you're coping ok!


----------



## natali0

I am happpy that you are doing good and everything is coming along :)


----------



## crysshae

Bright - I can't tell. Sorry. 

Blue - have you tried eating a completely bland diet for a couple days to see if something you eat might be triggering her gas?


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Di!! What lovely news! I understand you being cautiously excited, so im doing full on excited on your behalf! I got pregnant with my rainbow about 6 weeks after surgery for an ectopic, and those first few weeks were such a mixture of emotions. But I agree, third times a charm! Good to have you back!

Bright - any more updates? Have you tested again? Good luck!

Blue - Oscar really struggled with gas, we found gripe water really helped, its not everyones cup of tea but its all natural and we found it made a big difference. The box says not to be used until 3 months, but our health visitor recommended half a dose and it worked well. There are also Colief drops which can be used from birth, mainly for colic but helps relieve general gassiness by breaking down the lactose. Or I also found block feeding helped slightly, I think Lit and Linny used this method too?I hope Asiah settles for you soon.

afm - Oscar is having a sleep regression, and also hates travelling in his car seat at the moment! Must be his age seeing as Elka and Nevada have been through the same. But apart from that we are all good. Ive started giving him a bottle of formula for his last feed before bed, he's so hungry but this seems to be helping. As long as he's happy im ok with that! 

Hope everyone is doing well, Tea how is Ida? Anyone hear from Sabster or did I miss a post?Love to all the mamas,babies, mamas to be and very soon mamas to be xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Bright - i'm not sure i can see what's happening in these photos...are they mire clear in real life? How's it going? Any more progression? x

Blue - Ah sorry to hear that love, it is really hard when they're going through that. As LJ said - I did block feeding - feed from the same breast for 2 feeds then switch so you don't end up giving them too much foremilk...this is apparently a big culprit in tummy pain/upset among bf'd babies. I never found any relief with infacol etc but DID get a lot of relief giving Elka chamomile and fennel teas. In the end I found a product in spain called colimil plus, which is concentrated chamomile and lemonbalm which i just had to give her tiny amounts of each day - and it did really help us. Other than that, the good news is that the passage of time means the naturally get better and better....it's a phase! That's what i kept repeating to myself! x

LJ - ugh, the crying through car rides scenario is awful! DF id taking her out for the day to pick up DSS and I am already feeling sorry for him since she's generally ok for an hour but any longer...argh. But he has a dummy and toys for her soe hopefully it won't be terrible....good luck with the sleep regression - that is also rubbish. 

Afm - Elka is actually almost sleeping through the night again - i took her out of her swaddle and put her in a sleep sack and it seems she's much happier that way as she can suck on her hands. I heard her wake up at 5 this morning and waited a few mins and she went back to sleep by herself! when i got her up her little babygro mitts were soaking from sucking on them :) The trouble now is - daytime naps. argh! she used to have at least one long nap a day but now it's a miracle to get 45 mins. I have tried leaving her to see if she'll fall back to sleep but she just gets angry and then we spend the next wake time all out of sorts...so just accepting it for now!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

erm.... im scared
 



Attached Files:







20141114_164131.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Linnypops

Ooo, oh my god is that a pregnancy test?!?!?!?!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Ooo, oh my god is that a pregnancy test?!?!?!?!

yes so scared


----------



## Linnypops

Aw love!!! Congratulations. I know it's hard but try and celebrate it! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Aw love!!! Congratulations. I know it's hard but try and celebrate it! X

im scared to its so feint it is like my 6th pee of the day but still with the miscarriage they started feint and got lighter


----------



## Linnypops

This is where you need to get logic on the case - The 6th pee of the day isn't a great one for testing, nor are the blue strip tests! If you can get a frer for tomorrow morning and see how that goes it's the best way to tell...and also remember lots and lots of people start of with faint tests - mine was faint - what matters is the progression over time...so try not to stress it just now (I know! easier said than done!) .... chances are - it'll be fine....Get DH to give you a foot rub tonight, think positive thoughts and try to take your mind off it until you can get a better test and pee sample XX


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> This is where you need to get logic on the case - The 6th pee of the day isn't a great one for testing, nor are the blue strip tests! If you can get a frer for tomorrow morning and see how that goes it's the best way to tell...and also remember lots and lots of people start of with faint tests - mine was faint - what matters is the progression over time...so try not to stress it just now (I know! easier said than done!) .... chances are - it'll be fine....Get DH to give you a foot rub tonight, think positive thoughts and try to take your mind off it until you can get a better test and pee sample XX

we have no car anymore so cant drive into town and just spent nearly 300 euro on train tickets to the uk next week as my parents have said we can continue liiving there as its a bigger place until we have a depeosit for a house:dohh: i do have 18 other internet cheepy tests beside me though:haha:


----------



## ljsmummy

Whisper! Wow! I second linny, test again in the morning but I definitely see that! For me internet cheapies were always faint, I have a photo somewhere, they didnt look like they were getting any darker even though bloods showed my hcg was doubling. with all the stresses you have going on right now, i can almost guarantee that youre pregnant! Always happens just when you least expect! X x x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

this mornings test is the same if not lighter so im worried now its gonna happen again
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9632.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ljsmummy

Whisper which one is todays test? Dont forget it takes 48 hours for hcg to double so you would see the biggest difference tomorrow morning. You really need a frer or better test! Or better still can you see your doctor for bloods? Sending you hugs and positive thoughts! Hang in there love xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - my cheapie tests stayed light forever. Try not to worry although I know it is impossible. Congratulations! 

LJ - sorry to hear Oscar is going through a sleep regression! I know you said he slept great before so that must be disappointing! I bet since he was always a good sleeper that he'll get through the regression no problem. I'm glad formula at bedtime is helping him a bit! Nevada's sleep is all over the place. I never want to tell people when she does a longer stretch because inevitably the next night she will be up every 1-2 hours all. Night. Long (ie last night)! Ugh.Too bad about him hating his car seat now too. It's interesting how you, Linny and I go through similar phases. :) I'll let you know when Nevada gets over that little problem! 

I tried messaging Sabster recently but she never replied. Sad, as I am wondering how her pregnancy is coming along. She must be due very soon! 

Linny - just curious when and if you stopped block feeding? I stupidly stopped a while back because I started worrying my supply was low (no idea why as Nevada is 95th percentile for weight) and now she is having green, runny poos again! Ugh. Back to block feeding I go! :haha:

Good for your DF for being ambitious enough to take Elka on that longer car ride! Hope all goes well for him. He sounds like a helpful SO! :) Does your DSS like having Elka around? 

I'm so happy for you that Elka is sleeping great again! Yay! I totally sympathize on the naps. Since Nevada turned 2 months hers have been horrible. They are only now just gradually improving. They went from only 10-15 minutes to 30 minutes to now OCCASIONALLY being 50 minutes (usually only 30 though). Hope Elka's naps improve soon but I suppose it's better she sleeps well at night?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

4 tests all same make first is yesterday around 5 pm bottom is today around half 3
 



Attached Files:







2014-11-15_21.01.08.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

They honestly look pretty dark to me for cheapies!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Literati_Love said:


> They honestly look pretty dark to me for cheapies!

i trust these as they are what showed with lena for me i THINK im about 4 weeks today


----------



## Literati_Love

Awesome! Will you call the dr and get blood work?


----------



## bluestars

Those tests never got dark for me whisper. Congratulations honey. Try to stay positive as you can. 

I am trying the block feeding with Asiah... i think my latching might not be the best yet... Asiah is also not sleeping through the night. Shes awake more at night than during the day. Tried trying to wake her during the day but a bomb wouldnt wake this girl. 

Linny! So glad Elka is sleeping better ! Whats the secret haha! Linny can you private mail me your address and i will send you your doppler back. I completely forgot all about it but seen it today. Sorry!!! 

Lj- think the bottle says to wait till one month to use the gripe water. Do you just give it on a tea spoon. Did you try the colief too? Is there a site that yous are using for all the changes the babies go through ... e.g sleep regression. Hope little oscar gets better soon with sleeping and travelling ! 

Crys- i dont know what to leave out of my diet. I tried not drinking or eating dairy. Made no difference. Havent tried leaving anything else out. 

Lit- not been to doctor yet as the midwives and health visitors dont seem concerned at all. Will go next week if its not settled.

Sorry if ive missed anyone. Im not good at catching up. Little miss keeps me busy. 

Crys how are you keeping ! Your pregnancy is flying in! 

Sab - how are you? 

Tea- everything ok? 

Sara- how are you and your princess? 

Bright-any more testing ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Those tests look like they are getting darker to me whisper !!!! Exciting!!! Xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - my dr told me it is something you've eaten far less often than you might think so I wouldn't go crazy with changing your diet just yet unless your midwife or someone suggests it. Hope the block feeding helps. Asiah is probably still in the sleepy baby stage. It'll get easier to wake her and show her what night and day is soon I am sure! I would keep trying though because soon she will learn that in the day she gets woken up and in the night she is not!


----------



## ljsmummy

Blue -sorry I meant 1 month for gripe water, not 3!we used it from 2 weeks, just half the dose so 2.5mls. We just used the small end of a medicine spoon but gave it very slowly as it can take their breath away a little at first! It helped Oscar instantly, he would get his wind up straight away. We also used the colief drops as the gassiness seemed to be making colic worse. They are also amazing, you mix the drops into breastmilk and give before a feed. Its expensive though at £11 per tiny bottle which lasts maybe 1 week, but if you try it and it works then ask your GP to prescribe it for Asiah. We also found some baby massage movements helped relieve wind and I still do that now as part of a bedtime routine. Hope that helps love.

Whisper - todays tests really do look darker to me!

Sorry just a flying visit, have a horrible cold and Oscar is cranky from having his immunisations yesterday :-( catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - aw love... I hated those Internet cheapies for the very reason you just never know where you stand with them. Hoping you can get a frer sometime soon. X

Blue - lit's right just keep trying to wake her. But I know what it's like - elka would barely wake up sonetimes in the day - the main things I did were to keep her Moses basket in the window area when she was sleeping in the day. Exposure to light helps establish the circadian rhythm. Also taking her out a lot even if she was sleeping. At night even now I never take her out of the bedroom and I keep it very very dark. I also don't chat to her or interact much at night. Heh, well last night we had a bad one so it's never fixed either way! I'll pm you my address. X

LJ - Is the coiled the black stuff? I think that's the one thing I didn't actually try!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! Thanks for the congratulations - I'm terrified but things seem to be rolling along fine (I'm 6w2d today and my this time I'd already started spotting with Gummy, so that gives me some comfort).

We have our first ultrasound Friday and I'm so excited and terrified. We've never had a perfect ultrasound before and I am so hopeful that this might be it! 

Whisper, congratulations! I know it's terrifying, especially those early days. My tests seemed to go light, light, dark, light. I cried and swore it was over numerous times, all the while my HCG was happily doubling but the tests were awful.

Here's my frers so you can see what I mean!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - your lines are looking good but I see what you mean! So happy that things seem to be going well with no spotting etc. wonderful that you have an ultrasound already this friday! I hope all goes well. I know you must be so nervous! I remember with Nevada I was sooo nervous and had been blocking myself from bonding with her because I was so afraid I'd lose her. We went to that ultrasound and saw the heartbeat and that all was well. I felt relieved but really numb and barely enjoyed it. When we got to the car I started bawling because I realized how terrified I was of losing her especially now that we'd seen she was ok! I guess I'm just babbling but basically don't feel bad with whatever reaction you have - joy, excitement, numbness or major anxiety like me! It is normal to find ultrasounds traumatizing after what we've been through. I also was tearing up the entire 20-week scan because I was so afraid something would be wrong. Anyway, I am sure your scan will go well and this will finally be your rainbow!


----------



## crysshae

Whisper - Congratulations! That looks like great progression so far. 

Alt - I pray your ultrasound is perfect.

Blue - I love spicy food, but one of mine couldn't tolerate it. Every time I ate anything spicy he was gassy and felt bad all day the next day. I cut spicy out of my diet and never had an issue with him again. The others had certain foods that would bother them here and there. One was bothered by beans. Another was bothered by egg substitute. I never buy that stuff but I tried a breakfast sandwich made with those a couple times and each time it made him miserable. 

I hope you figure out what is causing Asiah's gas soon. 

AFM - 26 weeks today. Belly looks a bit flat so I think he's gone transverse again.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WhisperOfHope

went the the doc today She said they cant do anything as the ehic card doesnt cover it then said she will do a scan n said she could see nothing and she would need to do bloods then said that she saw the corpus lithium? and that she didnt need to do it anymore and it is a very early pregnancy 4 weeks maybe less but gave me progesterone


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - beautiful bump! Thanks for sharing 

Whisper - hope the progesterone helps! Makes sense she couldn't see anything much this early. Will you get another scan soon?

AFM - Nevada has a cold again :( she was up every hour all night and was crying at every feed because she couldn't breathe properly. :( poor girl. She has also become wise to the ways of saline spray and does NOT like that at all! Haha. Since being up for the day she seems fine. I think it helps not to be flat on her back. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Is anyone thinking about their Christmas plans yet?


----------



## bluestars

Crys lovely bump! I miss mine already haha! But so glad to have Button here. 

Alt! They look great! Looking forward to hearing your good news about scan on friday! 

Whisper - fingers crossed the progesterone works for you this time i have my fingers crossed for you! 

Lit-thats rubbish Lit has the cold. I dont think it will be long before Asiah gets the cold as both daddy and i have it! 

Tea- hows You and Ida doing ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

I hope Asiah doesn't get it! I am not sick yet but my DH has it pretty bad so I think she got it from him. Argh! 

Cute that you miss your bump! I found I didn't miss being pregnant one little bit afterward! Hehe.


----------



## crysshae

Literati_Love said:


> AFM - Nevada has a cold again :( she was up every hour all night and was crying at every feed because she couldn't breathe properly. :( poor girl. She has also become wise to the ways of saline spray and does NOT like that at all! Haha. Since being up for the day she seems fine. I think it helps not to be flat on her back.

Put Mentholatum or Vicks on the bottom of her feet with socks and prop the head of her bed up with a pillow under the mattress. 



bluestars said:


> Crys lovely bump! I miss mine already haha! But so glad to have Button here.

I always miss my bump. That's part of the reason we have so many. Lol. I love being pregnant. 

Whisper - it is very early so sounds like everything is right on track.


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks crys. Hopefully I'll have a chance to dash to the store and buy some baby Vicks.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

todays test bottom :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







tests1.png
File size: 243.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ljsmummy

Thats a beautiful set of lines you have there whisper!!!! I hope it gives you some reassurance that things are progressing well. It looks great to me! Xxx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ljsmummy said:


> Thats a beautiful set of lines you have there whisper!!!! I hope it gives you some reassurance that things are progressing well. It looks great to me! Xxx

feel much more relaxed now yes


----------



## Literati_Love

Looking great, whisper!


----------



## Lindsay109

Congrats Whisper!! Those tests look like they're progressing wonderfully!!

Alt, congrats on your new pregnancy too!! That's great news that your HCG is doubling properly and you haven't had any spotting! 

Linny, sorry to hear you've encountered the 4 month sleep regression - I hope it passes quickly for Elka (and you too!). Sounds like she's transitioning well out of the swaddle and you're making progress with the feed to sleep pattern. That was our biggest issue - Rowan thought that every time he woke up I should nurse him - he finally started sleeping longer when I didn't nurse him on his first wake up... I think it broke the pattern.

LL, your weekend away sounds very nice :) I totally know what you mean though, it's very different with a baby. Rowan really disliked the car as well until he was about 4 months old. He tolerates it much better now, and will even sleep in the car if I time the trips for his usual nap time. I hope Nevada's cold goes away quickly! Rowan is also wise to the ways of saline spray (and the nasal aspirator, lol) - he gets upset when he even sees them now.

Bright, any updates? 

Blue, sorry to hear that Asiah is having difficulty with painful gas. Rowan also went through a phase like that early on. We tried gripe water and oval, but nothing seemed to make much of a difference for him, it just seemed to pass on it's own. When he was having a really hard time I would take him in the bath with me and that calmed him right down. I think sometimes it takes them a while to figure out night and day - I did the same as Linny, kept him in the room in the dark at night, and tried to keep things bright and noisier during the day and he eventually figured it out.

Crys, I love your bump photo! Time is flying :) I hope you're doing well!

AFM, things are going well. We were out of town for a week visiting my extended family - Rowan was a pro on the airplane and slept quite well while we were away. The sleep situation in general has improved dramatically recently, he's now only up twice a night (and sometimes only once) and we're moving towards 2 longer naps every day instead of a whole bunch of short ones. We had his 6 month shots last week (a bit late) and found out that he has not gained much weight at all in the last 5 - 6 weeks (only about 150grams) so I'm working hard on getting him to nurse more (which is hard because if he's not hungry he doesn't want to eat) and increase his intake of solids (also hard because he doesn't like things from a spoon, lol). Going to weigh him again next week and if he hasn't gained then we will have an appointment with a dietician for some more ideas. He's growing in length and head circumference, but he's still only 15 bs 14 oz (a lot of his similarly aged buddies are up around 20 lbs). Apart from that, he is soooo much fun these days. He's moving all over the place, interested in everything, and doing lots of "talking". Anyway, I'm sorry if I've missed anyone - lots to catch up on in here!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - sounds like you're at a very fun stage with Rowan!! I'm glad you're enjoying every minute of it! Shame to hear about his weight gain (he actually weighs the exact same as Nevada weighed at her 3 month check-up last week! But she is a very large baby :haha:). I hate to think he isn't getting enough to eat...you must feel a bit concerned I'm sure! But I wonder if it can be normal for a baby to slow down and drop in percentiles at some point if he is just meant to be smaller? Maybe he is meant to be a long, lean child! Or maybe you caught him right before a growth spurt and he will shoot right back up at the next visit? It would be really hard to try to get him to nurse more if he doesn't want to! Do you feed Rowan purees or more finger foods? I can imagine it would be difficult to get him to take more! I hope he starts gaining more again and that you don't have to worry about seeing a dietician! 

Good to know Rowan likes his car seat more! Now it seems it depends on her mood. If we can get her in close to nap time she will sometimes just sleep. 

Good for Rowan for traveling on a plane so well! I am also glad that he is sleeping so much better for you at night now! That must be a relief. A couple night wakings is still tiring, though, I find! It would be nice if our babies could get a hang of the whole STTN thing earlier. ;)


----------



## Lindsay109

Yeah, I am a little concerned, however he is SOO active, meeting all his milestones, and eats well when he's hungry so I suspect it's just gained more weight early and is stretching out now, and will gain again soon. I've done a bit of googling and see quite a few threads about babies who's weight gain stalls around this age. 

We started with purees but he didn't like them and it was not fun trying to feed him so we've moved to finger foods and he is much happier. He LOVES banana, avocado, roasted veggies, toast crusts, and cheese and we've recently discovered baby rice cakes which are great because I can put other things on top of it and he will eat it :) It's funny, the only things he will take from a spoon are whatever is on my plate (he's had chilli, thai curry, various soups, etc but as soon as it's on a baby spoon it's game over, lol).

How is Nevada sleeping these days? I hope a little better at least (for your sake!). Yes, I agree, I would love it if they would get the hang of this STTN thing sooner!


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - great progression!!! Hope you're feeling more relaxed now. Isn't it just right - you start thinking now might not be the right time and boom! :haha:

Lit - ugh I have a cold again too. Hoping elka doesn't get this one. She got the last one- so annoying! Hope you abs Nevada don't catch it! X

Lindsay- aw if he's eating well sounds like hopefully it's just a wee plateau. Glad to hear he's getting about and having lots of fun. Yeah re: sleep, elka sometimes wakes 45 mins after bedtime and Obvs I know she's not hungry then so I stopped nursing her at that wake up and that seems to have stopped a lot of wakings. Touch wood she's back to waking once at the mo. which is fine. It's napping which is difficult. :/


----------



## brighteyez73

Lindsay109 said:


> Congrats Whisper!! Those tests look like they're progressing wonderfully!!
> 
> Alt, congrats on your new pregnancy too!! That's great news that your HCG is doubling properly and you haven't had any spotting!
> 
> Linny, sorry to hear you've encountered the 4 month sleep regression - I hope it passes quickly for Elka (and you too!). Sounds like she's transitioning well out of the swaddle and you're making progress with the feed to sleep pattern. That was our biggest issue - Rowan thought that every time he woke up I should nurse him - he finally started sleeping longer when I didn't nurse him on his first wake up... I think it broke the pattern.
> 
> LL, your weekend away sounds very nice :) I totally know what you mean though, it's very different with a baby. Rowan really disliked the car as well until he was about 4 months old. He tolerates it much better now, and will even sleep in the car if I time the trips for his usual nap time. I hope Nevada's cold goes away quickly! Rowan is also wise to the ways of saline spray (and the nasal aspirator, lol) - he gets upset when he even sees them now.
> 
> Bright, any updates?
> 
> Blue, sorry to hear that Asiah is having difficulty with painful gas. Rowan also went through a phase like that early on. We tried gripe water and oval, but nothing seemed to make much of a difference for him, it just seemed to pass on it's own. When he was having a really hard time I would take him in the bath with me and that calmed him right down. I think sometimes it takes them a while to figure out night and day - I did the same as Linny, kept him in the room in the dark at night, and tried to keep things bright and noisier during the day and he eventually figured it out.
> 
> Crys, I love your bump photo! Time is flying :) I hope you're doing well!
> 
> AFM, things are going well. We were out of town for a week visiting my extended family - Rowan was a pro on the airplane and slept quite well while we were away. The sleep situation in general has improved dramatically recently, he's now only up twice a night (and sometimes only once) and we're moving towards 2 longer naps every day instead of a whole bunch of short ones. We had his 6 month shots last week (a bit late) and found out that he has not gained much weight at all in the last 5 - 6 weeks (only about 150grams) so I'm working hard on getting him to nurse more (which is hard because if he's not hungry he doesn't want to eat) and increase his intake of solids (also hard because he doesn't like things from a spoon, lol). Going to weigh him again next week and if he hasn't gained then we will have an appointment with a dietician for some more ideas. He's growing in length and head circumference, but he's still only 15 bs 14 oz (a lot of his similarly aged buddies are up around 20 lbs). Apart from that, he is soooo much fun these days. He's moving all over the place, interested in everything, and doing lots of "talking". Anyway, I'm sorry if I've missed anyone - lots to catch up on in here!

No updates. :nope: Beta tomorrow at 6:30am. I am so scared to hear the BFN but hey...:cry:


----------



## brighteyez73

Whisper - Congrats that is awesome....looking great!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - well it had seemed to improve somewhat for a while ( 5-hr chunk then every 1-2 hours after that) but this entire week she's been up every couple hours all night so that's been frustrating. When you don't nurse Rowan back to sleep what do you do? Nevada has also been sometimes waking up 45 minutes after going to sleep and I do try to just pat her back to sleep but when that doesn't work I just give in and nurse her as it works quickly. I don't really think it's a "habit" for her yet as she seems to do something different every night. 

I agree that Rowan is probably just thinning out especially since he's so active now! It sort of annoys me that they're so fixated on staying the same percentiles. Surely lots of babies are big at birth but are meant to be thinner later in life? I'd say if you're not too worried it's probably just fine because a mom's instinct isn't usually wrong! 
I'm glad Rowan is enjoying his finger foods so much! I dread starting solid foods because it will be extra work and I'm sooo lazy about food prep but it will also be fun to see what she enjoys. I am going to be trying her with finger foods as well as my Dr said it helps with their dexterity and my sister (a speech therapist) says it's good for their swallowing! So I guess it's a good thing! I might try a few purees as well though. Funny that Rowan won't take anything with a baby spoon! :haha: Is he crawling or does he just sort of roll and scooch around everywhere? 

Linny - ugh! Sorry you have a cold again! I hope
Elka doesn't catch it this time. Nevada's is a lot worse this time around but I still haven't gotten it yet (despite her coughing and sneezing in my face all the time) so I guess we'll see. I can't wait until she's over this one because it's really keeping her up at night and she sounds quite rough. Poor girl!

Bright - I sure hope it's a bfp


----------



## brighteyez73

LL - I hope so too! But I really doubt it, my I dont feel confident at all. I really appreciate you ladies for your prayers and encouragment. It has been a long year of ups and downs.


----------



## Lindsay109

Bright, I've got my fingers crossed you get good news tomorrow!

Linny, hopefully Elka doesn't catch your cold! Glad to hear your nights have improved again, hopefully she will get back onto a better napping schedule for you too. It makes life so much easier when they nap consistently. I'm just now finally starting to get some things done around the house when Rowan naps.

LL, aww, poor Nevada, I bet the cold is interfering with her sleep. I hope she feels better soon! Have you tried a cool mist humidifier? That helped Rowan at night when he had his cold. When Rowan was waking up after 45 mins I would go in and rub/pat his back (he has become a tummy sleeper) - he did cry, but would usually settle in about 5 - 10 mins if I persisted. If he got really upset (more than fussing), I would pick him up until he calmed down and then put him back to bed. I totally know what you mean though, nursing works so much faster! I did that for a long time and only stopped because I got to my breaking point (my back was sooo sore, and my fingers were getting numb from nursing and rocking him to sleep so many times every day/night). After the 45 min waking stopped, he would wake up after about 3 hours - when I stopped feeding him at that waking things really improved and he will now sleep 5 - 7 hours, and then another 4 - 5 hour chunk, then usually another hour or 2. I'm not going to try and reduce his night feedings anymore now until he starts gaining weight again though. Yeah, I agree about not being fixated on percentiles - he has dropped from 50th to below the 10th though, so if I can get him back into even the low average range I will be happy.

If you're doing finger foods, it's much easier to prepare :) No blending, ice cubes, etc. I find I'm a bit lazy and do give him the same things quite often because they're easy to keep around and prepare quickly (e.g. avocado, banana, scrambled eggs, etc). Apart from that we've been doing some roasted veggies with a chicken once a week, and I save some leftovers in the fridge and freezer to give him over the week. I agree with your sister (I"m an occupational therapist and work with kids and do a lot of feeding) - finger foods do help with development of oral motor skills, and an early introduction to lots of different textures can help prevent sensitivities/pickiness later on.

He is very very close to crawling - he gets up on his hands and knees and rocks, and can go backwards that way, but hasn't quite worked out how to go forwards. He mostly rolls around, and pivots on his tummy to get where he wants to go (it's amazingly effective, lol).


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies :)

Lindsay I wouldn't worry too much about the weight, my 2 yr old was 9 lbs at birth, and is now 2 yrs 5 months old and only 23 lbs... he hasn't gained 1 lb in almost a yr now.. he eats awesome and is just petite. He was in the 50th percentile for a while and now is in the 20th. My doc isn't worried, he's just little... he even eats more than my 7 yr old sometimes... we do try and give him some high fat foods etc when possible (good fats) but we don't want to feed him bad food just to get him chunky. He also didn't eat purrees... never did, went straight to finger foods at 8 months... baked beans were his fav! He also never took a bottle so when I stopped bf at 14 months, he was drinking very little milk... he got most of his fluid from fruits and used a sippy cup with a straw from about 9 months. Good luck :)

Everyone else I follow along and love reading your updates :)

AFM we are done TTC.. .I am content with my little family.

Take care ladies.

Kim


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - sorry you're not feeling too positive. I Can imagine it's been a rough year. The ladies on this thread have helped me through a lot! I'm glad you have been encouraged as well! 

Lindsay - I can definitely see myself doing the 'easy' foods over and over! :haha: Great idea on preparing veggies/chicken once a week and then freezing/refrigerating to last the week! Must take notes on ideas of how to make things easier! 
I totally could see how you are only just getting things done during naps! Nevada only sleeps on me during the day so I never accomplish anything. Yesterday I managed to get her to nap in her swing once (she has to be in just the right mood for this to work) and I was practically giddy about the free time I had! :) 
Sounds like Rowan is well on his way to crawling soon! That must be so fun with him being so active now. On the weekend I saw a friend's baby around Rowan's age doing the same things you described and it looked so fun and she was so much more content playing by herself that way! 
Good to know about how you managed to drop some of those night feeds! It sounds like he's sleeping amazing now! You give me hope since I know Rowan wasn't the best sleeper for quite a long time! Hehe. I don't expect Nevada to improve that much too quickly but if we can just get over this cold I'll feel a lot better. I have been coping ok but I feel way less enthusiastic this week with the more interrupted sleep. It is hard finding a new fun thing for Nevada to play with or do every 10 minutes when I'm just wishing I could have a nap! I do not have a cold mist humidifier but my MIL was over yesterday and said she'd order me one. I doubt it'll get here before Nevada's cold is better but at least I'll have it for next time? 

Kim - great to hear from you again! I understand your decision not to TTC anymore. I'm glad you feel content with your family as is. I know it must have taken a bit of work to get to this point. Hugs! Thanks for still following along with us! You have been through quite the journey and we'd love to keep hearing how you're doing! :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

It's a negative.:cry:


----------



## Linnypops

Kim - hey love! Glad to hear you're well and have come to a decision which works for your family. Hope you'll pop in and let us know how you're doing every now and then! x

Bright - :hugs: Aw, i'm really sorry to hear this love. Will you try again? X


----------



## Literati_Love

Bright - so sorry as well. :hugs: I know you've been through a lot. How are you feeling?


----------



## alternatedi

Hi Ladies. Thanks for all the words of encouragement.

Bright, I am so very sorry. I had everything crossed for you. What are your next plans?



AFM, I had my ultrasound this am. I saw my beautiful little bean, with his heart beating strongly at 129 bpm! G2 (Gummy 2) is perfect and I am soo damn happy about it!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - that is amazing news! You must be so relieved! Lots of hugs! Will you have any more ultrasounds in the first trimester?


----------



## Linnypops

Alt! Amazing stuff! Congratulations love. Hope you can relax and enjoy your pregnancy now! x


----------



## WhisperOfHope

hey ladies im a little bit worried we traveld by train yesterday with the buggy and two suitcases so i was pulling a small one while pushing the buggy and decided this morning to do a test to make sure things were still ok and the test looks lighter hubby thinks its just the amount of dye but im worrying incase the same is happening:shrug:


----------



## alternatedi

Hey Whisper.

I know its hard to do, but I highly highly recommend not testing any more. The amount of dye can vary, the concentration of your urine can vary. Being 5 weeks, the chances of this being a chemical and super low now. It's so scary but I've done the same with my last 2 pregnancies and made myself sick with worry and neither one of them was a chemical. its easier said than done, I know, but try to step away from the tests. I actually started running into the bathroom so I didn't have time to grab a test on the way in lol.

Linny and Lit, thanks so much! I feel so much relief and my hubby is finally letting himself be excited! We told my parents last night, and they were excited as well.

I have an ultrasound scheduled for 13w, but I'm going to ask for another in mid December. We're traveling to California at Christmastime and want to tell my extended family, but I want to be certain that everything is a-okay first.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i did a digi and got 3+ so much happyer now


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt- that will be really nice if you can get a reassurance can in December as well! I'm glad your parents were happy and that your hubby is even getting excited now! I hope this pregnancy is a very smooth ride. :) 

Whisper - yay for the 3+!! Now back away from those tests! :)


----------



## alternatedi

Hi again!

So I started spotting again last night (brown yesterday and pink today) - argh!

Luckily I had an appointment with my midwife this morning and as soon as she heard I was spotting, she led me toward the ultrasound room. Baby was there, measuring ahead with a strong heartbeat. I just wish this spotting would go away and that the universe would cut me a break!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - sorry about he spotting! What a relief you were able to get an ultrasound right away and see that baby is doing great! As you know, the majority of us had some spotting with our rainbow pregnancies so it doesn't always mean anything sinister. I'm so glad baby looks good! Hope everything continues to go well and the spotting disappears. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi all i have madr it to 5 +5 thank goodness i have a scan at the epau on monday morning x


----------



## Literati_Love

Yay for the first milestone! Hope the ultrasound goes well.


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - hurray for 3+--it makes a big difference seeing it in 'writing'! x

Alt -ah, as lit said i think practically all of us experienced spotting at some time or another. For myself it was at 6-7 weeks and then at 9 weeks. It sucks, it really does...but once you've seen the hb - especially if you see it after spotting your odds are no different to anyone else without spotting x


----------



## bluestars

Hey Alt! I has spotting from 9 weeks until like 12-13 weeks. Doesnt half make you worry. I was in hospital with hyperemesis and thought that was it. Glad you managed to get an ultrasound quickly! Just take it a week at a time. Each week is an achievement! !!!!

Whisper- glad you are more relaxed now. Like i said yo alt. 1 week at a time. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - aw! Love the ticker! How is your little one month old doing? So sweet!


----------



## Lindsay109

Kim, thanks so much for that, it makes me feel better :) Yes, I suspect he's just going to be small - he was tiny at birth (5 lbs 13 oz) and at his 6 month appointment I was concerned about slowing of weight gain and the doctor said that since he had more than doubled his birth weight, and was meeting milestones, she wasn't worried. Sounds like your DS is very similar to Rowan - also not into purees and won't take a bottle, although we're going to try again as it would be nice to send him with some EBM when I go back to work in March. He does drink from an open cup (in fact this is one of his favourite activities, lol) but it's quite slow, maybe we'll try a straw when he gets a bit older. I'm glad you're content with your decision. I can imagine it was a bit of a struggle getting to that point :hugs:

LL, how is Nevada doing? Has she recovered from her cold? I totally know what you mean about not getting anything done - Rowan would really only sleep on me until about 3.5 months and even then it was a struggle to get him to sleep anywhere else. He very rarely fell asleep in his swing. Her sleep will improve - Rowan was a terrible sleeper for quite some time and we've been gradually working on it for a couple months now and there is big improvement (who knows if it was what I was doing, or just him growing up). We started to see real progress around 6.5 - 7 months. Hang in there! 

Bright, so sorry about the BFN :hugs: Do you think you'll try another round of IVF?

Alt, so glad to hear your little bean is doing well!! As LL said, many of us here had spotting and bleeding with our rainbow pregnancies - apparently spotting is more common in people who have had m/c in the past. I hope it stops soon and you can get back to enjoying your pregnancy :)

Whisper, yay for the 3+ and passing your milestone!! I hope you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy now :)

Blue, how is Aisiah doing?

Linny, how is Elka doing?

AFM, we are doing well. Lots of progress in the last couple weeks. I now officially have a crawler with 4 teeth :) Baby gates are up and everything small and/or interesting to Rowan has been cleared away from floor level, lol. He's babbling all day now too (and says 'dada" although I don't think he knows what it means... I'm trying hard to teach him to say mama, but so far, we haven't got the mmm sound haha). I weighed him again yesterday and he's up to 16 lbs 4 oz (from 15 lbs 14 oz 2 weeks ago) so that's progress in the right direction :) His sleep has also improved again the last few nights... he's been doing 8 - 9 hours for his first stretch (I hope it lasts!!)


----------



## bluestars

Aww thank you Lit!! She is getting very big very quickly feels like time if flying in! Put a pair of 0-3 legging on her.today and they are too short!!! How is your little button doing! She will be getting big too!! 

Lindsay- so glad to hear Rowan is doing well! Crawling aww my!! Haha you will be on your toes!!! Woow for the sleeping!

Afm- asiah is on and off with her sleeping. Some nights she can be really good and others will only sleep on me. I think she has reflux though... she really struggles with her wind still and it keeps us all up at night. She cries amd screams after a feed for ages. So trying infacol again and gripe water... not expecting much. We expressed the other day and she took a bottle brilliantly !! Daddy was so pleased to give her her first bottle ( his first feed with her too). Shes great apart from the wind so beautiful ! Waiting for her spontanious smiles on demand .. she has done a could but i need more smiles haha makes mummy happy on little sleep!

Hows all you other mummies ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - wow! Good for Rowan already crawling! I hope he stays out of trouble for you. :) I am not looking forward to having baby gates up, but the crawling will be fun! Hehe. Sounds like his weight gain is definitely improving...and yay about his sleep as well! Everything is coming together now! You mentioned giving him EBM when you go back to work. How long do you plan on breastfeeding? I'm going to have to play it by ear. I'll for sure go the 12 months but I would like to go a couple months beyond that even it just for a night and morning feed. :) 

Nevada's cold is...almost better. Her nose is clear again and she seems much better but still has a slightly lingering cough with some sneezing still. I think in a day or two she should be perfect. Her sleep is sporadic and sometimes very frustrating but it has definitely improved from last week, so that is refreshing! She seems a bit frustrated lately... Like she wants to stand, sit and crawl but isn't able to yet! Hopefully she'll hit a new milestone soon and that will cheer her up. 

Blue - yay for Asiah getting so big! Those baby clothes don't fit long. Nevada is starting to fit her 6-9 month clothes already although many of her 3-6 month things still fit. 
I'm glad your DH enjoyed giving Asiah a bottle! Keep up with that if you want to continue taking it! Nevada took one great at 4 weeks but sometimes completely refuses it now (other times she takes it but is NOT happy about it)! 
I wonder if Asiah has reflux if she can get a prescription to help? I doubt the over-the-counter things help a whole lot, although I do hope they do for you!! 
Don't worry - she'll smile more soon! Nevada was a VERY early smiler, but even so she only smiled sparingly at first and it wasn't enough for me either! As she has aged she has smiled more and more. Now she smiles almost constantly! Asiah will be smiling more for you in no time. :)


----------



## tcinks

Hi ladies. This is a really long thread so I wasn't able to read nearly all of it. :) But I was hoping someone could help me! I lost my baby October 15, bled heavy for the first week, had some gushes, but then it tapered off into light bleeding/spotting. It got down to almost nothing, then picked up again this past Tuesday (six weeks post miscarriage). What I'm wondering if it's this could be AF or is still from the miscarriage? It FEELS like periods used to feel for the most part, with some light cramping and very slight nausea. But I don't know.

Do you have to completely stop bleeding before af comes? Anyone experience what I did? Oh and my hcg was at 7 on Tuesday when the heavier bleeding kicked in. I will talk to my doctor next week about it, but just wanted stone thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Literati_Love

If you still have hcg in your system I think you are still bleeding from the mc. I might mention to your Dr if it's so heavy still.

I'm very sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

Update! Just yesterday I wrote that Nevada seemed frustrated and wanted to sit up already but couldn't. So today she started whining for no apparent reason and was actually smiling in between so I knew she wasn't actually distressed but she wantedsomething. I put her in a sitting position on the couch with a toy and she calmed right down. So I decided to try to get her to sit with her boppy pillow on the floor and she did it! Then I decided to take away the pillow and let her sit on her own, and she did that too! Of course, she only lasted about 15 seconds but still amazing!!! Hopefully now she'll be less frustrated! :) Sorry - I was just so excited I had to share!


----------



## alternatedi

Yay for Nevada sitting on her own!!!


----------



## seaoftwilight

Hi, ladies. It's been 8 weeks since my D&C and still no AF. I got a blood test to check my hormones a week a go and they are normal. For about two weeks before that, my breasts hurt and I was having pg symptoms but bfn. It was so weird. And then my test results came back normal. Weird. Maybe my hormones went crazy and then leveled out. Who knows. 

My doctor said I will get my period. He said I'm in the "making egg stage" (this is a summary my Japanese DH told me. He went to get the report because I had to work). Or at least I was a week ago. He said my body is normal and I can ovulate and get my period on my own. He said there is no way of knowing when I'll get my period based on the test though. The test was taken more than a week ago so hopefully things have progressed. He said that its normal to not get your period for two to three months. But compared to most of the women here who get AF within six weeks I do not feel normal. How can I have only been at the follicular phase after six weeks post D&C? 

I never tempted or did opk during this post mc cycle. But my cervix was open with increased cm for a few days or so. Then it closed back up again yesterday. I hope it was o. But I know there's no way of knowing if I didn't temp or use opk. 

I can tell my hormones are back to normal because I'm finally getting cervical
mucus again! I hope I can get EWCM next cycle.

I know that normal test results should make me feel better but just being in the follicular phase means it's still a mystery when I'll get AF. I really wanted to conceive ASAP. I was dreaming of a Christmas bfp. I guess I learned my lesson to never have expectations when you will get pregnant.

I hope I'm in the Luteal phase now! My breasts are starting to get sore again so hopeful that actually means I ovulated this time and it's not my body playing tricks on me again.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

I went for scan this morning and measurung at 5 +2 with no hb have to go back monday i should be at least 6 weeks now


----------



## Literati_Love

Seaoftwilight - I think it can really vary how long it takes for AF to come and it can also depend how far along you were. I wouldn't worry too much about not having AF yet and since your levels are back to normal, I would expect that you would already be in your luteal phase as you hoped! Hang in there! I am sorry for your loss. You never know...a Christmas BFP could still be in the cards for you!! 

Whisper - I am so sorry! You must be very worried. :hugs: Keep us posted.


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - hurray for Nevada sitting! Amazing! Elk is still not even close. Not sure if it's her size which is stopping her - she's nearly 18lb already!?!? anyway, that is so cool ... That might get sleep back on track. I hear they wake more before developing a new skill. 

Whisper - ah love :hugs: I hope it's just ovulation timing is slightly out ... They say early on that size is inaccurate. Your next scan is in a week? Ugh, horrible waiting game ... I hope it works out .. Meantime try and keep positive .. I know it's hard x


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - hehe thanks! Elka may surprise you one of these days! I thought Nevada was still quite far from sitting but she almost seemed to have acquired the skills overnight! So you never know. ;) 

Her sleep hasn't improved yet. In fact, Nevada's become quite a boob monster lately and only wants me at all times. For the past couple weeks she has decided it's mommy or no one! When I have gone to my exercise class once a week and when my parents watched her for us to go to a movie last Sunday, she looked around for me and cried (almost) the whole time. Sometimes I'll just go to use the washroom and even though she's being held by DH and was happy a moment before, she'll start looking all around the room for me and screaming. DH can't even take her somewhere else while I start supper or shower as she starts screaming. The only thing that will comfort her is me holding her! It's awfully sweet and I do feel quite flattered...but I also wonder when I'll ever get to go anywhere again. ;) Of course...I'll keep trying because I think it's important we can still go on the odd date. Yesterday my mom watched her while I went to the eye doctor and she did pretty well so maybe she is even improving already. :)

How is Elka doing otherwise? Has she kept her good sleeping habits up? 

Everyone - Is anyone starting to prepare for Christmas (if you celebrate)? I did a bunch of online shopping last week and am hoping to keep mall trips to the minimum. It's extremely cold, snowy and icy here so I have no desire to leave the house. We put our tree up on Saturday and I'm starting to get excited for Nevada's first Christmas! 

Crys - how are you doing? 

Sara - where are you in your cycle? Thinking of you. 

Teacup - how's new mommy life? :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, poor Asiah, I hope you can find something to help her with the wind/reflux! Perhaps a trip to the doctor to see if they can prescribe anything to make her more comfortable if the gripe water is not helping. It's so hard to watch them in pain. That's great that she's taking a bottle though!! I second what LL said, keep giving her one regularly if you want her to keep taking it! Rowan took one wonderfully at first, then we stopped giving him bottles regularly and he stopped taking them. Those smiles will come - they're sparing at first but pretty soon they'll be coming fast and furious! Then you'll start getting giggles :) Certainly helps make the sleep deprivation tolerable!

LL, Rowan also seemed quite frustrated around that age and wanted to do things that he just wasn't able to do yet. It improved once he started sitting confidently. He was an early sitter as well and we worked hard on it from about the time he was Nevada's age because he was just so much happier being in a sitting position than lying down. Now that he's crawling, he doesn't want much do to with sitting anymore. Whenever I sit him down, he just gets right on to all 4's and off he goes, lol. I'm planning on breastfeeding for 1 - 2 years. I'm going to go back to work part time in March (3 half days and 1 full day) so I'm hoping he'll be able to take milk in a bottle (or maybe a cup?) by then. Yes, we're getting excited about Rowan's first Christmas too :) We're planning on putting up a tree on the weekend, but we'll have to figure out some way to block it from him as he is so mobile right now. 

tclinks, so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: If you still have HCG in your system it could still be bleeding from the m/c. I had a D&C after a missed miscarriage and bled for a few days following the procedure, and then when my hcg levels finally dropped, had another billed before my period arrived a couple weeks later. Definitely discuss it with your doctor. Hopefully things will get back on track quickly and you'll get a sticky BFP soon!

Sea, sorry to hear of your loss as well :hugs: It's so hard not knowing what your body is doing. Hopefully your body will get back on track and you'll have your stick bfp soon!

Whisper, sending some big hugs your way, you must be so worried :hugs: Remember, it's can be hard for them to get an accurate measurement that early so hopefully that's all it is. I hope you get great news on monday!

AFM, I shouldn't have bragged about Rowan's sleep last time as we seem to be going through another rough phase. He's having a lot more trouble falling asleep - I think it's some kind of separation anxiety because if I put him in the crib and he can still see me, then he's okay, but if I leave the room the tears start. He's also been very shy and clingy when we're out so I suspect it's all related. Hopefully it won't last too long!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - don't worry, I understand! I've learned to never talk about any of Nevada's good nights because inevitably her sleep immediately gets so much worse as soon as I've said it! Hopefully Rowan will go back to sleeping great soon. The separation anxiety sounds like a good explanation and Hopefully it's just a short phase.
I'm glad you'll be able to go back part time! That will be a lot more manageable. I would love to be a SAHM forever but financially we can't do it so I am going to ask my work if I can go back 4 full days per week. That seems like a lot still for me, but it will be better than nothing and then if we work hard paying down debt before the next baby it may be possible for me to stay home eventually or at least reduce my hours even further. It's so hard to imagine sticking Nevada in daycare but I know so many moms do it and we will find a way to survive.:( 
I am guessing Rowan will be able to take milk in a cup by the time you go back so that will help! If I could work a lot fewer hours or didn't want to have a second fairly close together, I would love to BF for closer to two years but I don't want to BF while TTC or pregnant so that is probably what will decide when I stop. :) Rowan sounds extremely active and on the go! I'm glad he's enjoying crawling so much! I hope you can keep him away from the tree! No problems with keeping Nevada away as she isn't mobile and she also seems to be scared of the tree! She likes the lights but when she gets too close to the branches she starts crying. Silly girl.


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay- ah yes! Never talk about good sleep. Last week I bragged to my pal that elka slept through the night twice.... Did she do it ever again? Nope! Sounds like its related... You know once I read an anecdote by one of those professional sleep training people about a similar scenario and it was food related - as in the baby didn't want mum to go because the food went and by upping the last feed of the night the problem was solved... It's one avenue you could try but obviously if it's related to separation that won't be much use!

Lit - funny that - elka is more 'into' me now. I never thought she was particularly fussy who held her - but now it's pretty clear she prefers me. Though fortunately I can leave the room or leave her with dh without too much issue. I did however leave her with my friends mum in the cafe as I went to the counter and she started saying her 'mamamama' babble and then crying! I don't for a second think she knows what mama means but it's the first time she's cried simply because I left her with someone! Her sleeps so-so. She is actually waking more but not crying, she's just babbling to herself in the night, I've stopped going in because she thinks it's party-time if she sees me. So it's probably about 10 mins of babbling about 3 times a night so me and dh just lie there listening. It's fine because at least I'm not having to feed for 20 mins or get up. I'm sure it's a phase that will pass!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - the babbling in the night doesn't sound too bad! I mean, not fun to have your sleep disrupted for sure, but as you said at least you don't have to get up and feed her. She probably will get over this stage soon - just like all the other stages. They never seem to stay the same for more than a few days! Hopefully she will learn that nighttime is for sleeping and not 'party time' soon. ;) 

And yep, definitely sounds like Elka has figured out that strangers just won't do! It's good she at least lets your DF have her. At least it is flattering when they prefer you above anyone else!!


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, I would also love to be a SAHM but it's not financially viable for us either. I'm going to start back part time and if necessary I might add a Saturday (and DH can look after Rowan). We are thinking about putting him into daycare when he's a bit older (2 maybe?), initially my mother in law will be looking after him but she can't give us full time as she still works. I know what you mean about it being hard to put them in daycare, I'm sad about even leaving him with my mother in law when I go back to work (even though I know they will have so much fun!). That would be great if you could just go back 4 days a week though, that extra day with Nevada will make a big difference I'm sure :) As for breastfeeding while TTC, we're not planning to try for #2 until Rowan is about 18 months old (that is if I can convince DH, lol) - so far since my cycle came back it has been quite regular (and I'm fairly sure I'm ovulating) so I don't imagine it would be a problem to ttc while still breastfeeding. Silly Nevada being scared of the tree, lol. I can imagine the lights are very interesting for her though! Rowan is in a phase where he LOVES trees, every time we go for a walk he stares and babbles away at the trees. 

Linny, that's very cute that Elka babbles to herself at night, but I'm sure you'll be glad when that phase passes :) Rowan used to always cry when he woke up, but now he makes this loud "maaa?" or "oooo?" sound, it's quite cute and makes me laugh every time. Yep, no more talk about good sleep! That's interesting about the food and sleep. I'm not sure that's the case for Rowan though as he does have a fairly big feed before bed. Last night he even had solids about an hour before bed too and he took about 1 hour to finally fall asleep!


----------



## crysshae

Little one hasn't turned yet, so the placenta made it hard to get good pics, causing artifact on his skull but you can see his profile and hands in front of his face. 

The doctor wants me to continue logging my sugars and changing things around to see if I can get my fasting sugar lower before she gives me meds as it's the only one that's high. After meals my sugars are usually fine.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Literati_Love

Crys - I hope you're able to continue managing your sugars without meds!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im really anxiouse i dont want to go monday just to be told theres still no hb and its not grown i should be 6 weeks and 5 days now not 5 weeks 5 days:cry: i cant relax my boobs arent as painful but maybe thats cos i havent had my bra on as much today ive monged in my pjs i just want to know whats going on last night i was sick today ive felt sick but not been sick :shrug: my notes from the hospital Say bot ovarys are enlarged and cystic and i have a retroverted and bicornuate uterus with a pregnancy in the right side sack yolk sac and baby seen but no hb and a fetal pole of 2.8 mm measuring 5 +2 :cry:


----------



## Literati_Love

So sorry, Whisper. :( You must be so distressed. It isn't fair, is it? I really hope it was just a weird scan and on Monday everything will be ok. It's so confusing when you're in limbo and still having some symptoms, etc. :hugs:


----------



## teacup

WhisperOfHope said:


> I went for scan this morning and measurung at 5 +2 with no hb have to go back monday i should be at least 6 weeks now

Whisper - I went for a scan when I was 6 weeks pregnant with Ida and there was no heartbeat, in fact just a yolk sac measuring a week behind. Then when I went back at 7 weeks there was a heartbeat and everything was as it should be! I hope that's the case for you - good luck with your next scan. I'll be thinking of you. :hugs: xxx 

Bright - So sorry to hear you got a bfn. :hugs: I hope you're okay. xx

Lit - Yay for Nevada sitting up on her own! Aww that's sweet that she's wanting her mummy all the time! I hope she isn't a 'boob monster' :haha: too much longer so you can get some rest. xx 

Lindsay - Aww I hope Rowan sleeps better again soon! Sounds like you need a cardboard cutout of yourself next to his crib! :haha: great to hear he's crawling now! Though I guess that must be more work for you! I might have to get some sort of play pen when Ida gets to that stage otherwise I doubt I'd get anything done! Our lounge isn't very baby safe, though I guess we should start making it that way. xx

Emma - Ida struggles with her wind a little too. Lying her on her tummy on one of us before bed helps her a bit. She loves 'tummy time' and holds her head up for ages looking at whoever is holding her. We tried infacol and found it made her slightly constipated - though it might have just been a coincidence. I hope Asiah's wind probs clear up soon! xx 

Linny - Good to hear Elka is doing well! How sweet that she babbles away to herself! xx

Alt - Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you! :happydance: Wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy! I hope the spotting has cleared up now. xx

Crys - Glad to hear everything is going well, cute you can see his hands in front of his face on the scan! xx

AFM - Ida is doing well, she has been giving us little smiles recently - they're still quite rare but lovely when they do happen! She sleeps really well, only wakes up for food at 5am and then back to sleep until 8.30am. My Brother and his wife have just had their baby, another little girl! But they named her a very similar name to Ida (Ivy) and my mum has already got mixed up. :growlmad: I don't know why out of all the thousands of names they had to also choose a 3 letter one beginning with I! I'm still pumping milk but only getting about 15ml per pumping session. I keep trying to get Ida to breast feed again but she's just not interested. She seems to be doing well on the formula anyway so that's good. 

I hope everyone else is doing okay! xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that will be wonderful if your MIL could take him for the first year of care anyway - at least part of the time! I would way rather that than a random daycare. My cousin's wife has a home daycare nearby that I can probably bring Nevada to. It would be nice to keep it to family but I don't know her all that well so I'm not sure yet. Every daycare seems like a death trap to me. I wish I could control Nevada's environment perfectly to keep her safe. :) I hope it works out for you to be quite part-time and maybe you won't even need to add a Saturday! :) if you convince your DH to start trying when Rowan is 18 months old, you'll be TTC a couple months before I start so we may go through out pregnancies together again. :) That would be fun!!

Teacup - oh, it's so lovely to hear from you! Thanks - I don't know if I'll be able to be able to break her bad sleep habits as they just seem to be getting worse and worse. I have to say I am rather jealous of Ida's sleep! Nevada is up every 2 hours like clockwork after her one and only "long" stretch of 3ish hours at the beginning of the night. Gag. But I am happy for you and hope you enjoy the rest! You deserve it! How are you handling the mornings? I know you mentioned you're not a morning person at all. :)
If you are really determined to get Ida to latch again I would probably see a lactation consultant. :) But if she's doing great with formula then that is perfect! 
I'm so glad Ida is smiling for you! Smiles make everything worth it :) hopefully she gives them more freely soon! That is a little annoying of yor brother and his wife naming their daughter Ivy! It *is* a cute name though. But seriously...of all the names out there! Too bad. I can definitely see why you are annoyed! That is neat that Ida will have a cousin so close in age though! I haven't mentioned on here but my sister is now pregnant. Not sure how things will go as she is physically disabled and has a lot of serious health problems. She is 15 weeks pregnant and already her placenta is separating and she's on (almost) bed rest. but hopefully if all goes well Nevada will have a cousin sometime in the spring! She already has 5 other cousins on my dh's side but it'll be special to have one on my side as well. 

Linny - would you say your transition to no swaddle with Elka went smoothly? I suddenly have to stop swaddling Nevada because she's rolling back to front so I'm a little worried this will make her sleep even worse. Then again...that may not even be possible at this point so maybe this is a great time to stop swaddling. ;) Of course this would happen right when I ordered a larger swaddle sack for her to fit!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hey ladies looks like im back to square one scan today shows babu has grown slightly measuring 5 mm but still no hb and lining has gone from 21 to 19 mm so im back again monday to confirm


----------



## Linnypops

Aw whisper i'm sorry love XX :hugs:


----------



## Literati_Love

So sorry, Whisper. :( :hugs: It's just not fair.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

Whisperer - I am so sorry:hugs:


----------



## crysshae

I'm so sorry Whisper.


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm so sorry to hear that Whisper :hugs: Sometimes life just seems so unfair


----------



## bluestars

So sorry whisper. How are you holding up? Xxx

Tea are you about? 

Linny i haven't forgot about your doppler it's just been hectic here lol. 

Crys- how are you? When I'd your due date again? 

How's all you ttcers and mama's ? Xxx


----------



## bluestars

Tea i totally missed a page haha. So glad Ida is doing well. Im jealous of the sleeping through the night. I really struggle to get Asiah to sleep in her own bed now. The only plave she will sleep is on my chest and i dont know how to break the cycle. She wont take a dummy but think she really wants one. So we are knackered... any tips are accepted lol. 

Asiah is also giving smiles ! And little coos and babbles. Lol 7 weeks old today. Shes super cute!! 

Crys - you still have plenty of time for baby to turn. Thought of any names?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hi ladies just a quick update as very confused at the mo went for final scan yesterday only to finf heartbeat... after started feeling crampy and then started bleeding still am but its gone a browny tinge waiting for epau to open so can see what to do


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper - oh wow, that's great...I know you must be very worried...I hope it all turns out ok! Keep us updated x

Blue - Yeah we're doing good, don't worry about doppler, it's not like I need it :haha:. Not sure how to break the chest sleeping cycle, Elka never really did that but my firends baby does/did and she's found using a sleepy pod is helping. e.g. baby doesn't like going into crib but seems ok in that thing, it's more like a cosy little nest so she's quite snug and closed in....might be worth a shot? 

As for us, Elka has started sleeping through the night too...wow. Crazy, she was actually going through a really bad patch of sleep so I started waiting 5 mins before going in to her, and she would just fall back to sleep on her own and then suddenly (it coincided to siwtching to formula due to her going to nursery soon) she started sleeping through. She does sometimes wake once a night but not often. I feel like a new woman :haha: She's so much fun at the moment, always wanting to do things, go places, grab things etc. Still not rolling or sitting but a girl who worked at a baby shoe place told me she's likely to go straight to walking because she wants to stand all the time and stands flat-footed....I didn't realise this flat-footed thing was a sign of that.


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - well that is exciting but confusing! I hope you can get some more answers soon and that baby is doing ok! :hugs: 

Blue - if you don't want her on your chest is there a way to at least get her to co-sleep with her on her back beside you in safe co-sleeping conditions so both of you can get some rest at once? Also at that age I found it was always relatively 'easy' to put Nevada down once she was in deep sleep. I usually waited 20-25 minutes and put her down and she'd be fine. At this point they don't understand object permanence so it won't confuse them to fall asleep somewhere and wake up somewhere else. You could try putting a heating pad on her crib as you try to get her to sleep then once she's sleeping soundly enough get your DH to remove the hot pack and put her down on the warm spot. I usually would get Nevada so she'd still be sleeping while her head/neck was supported by one hand and her bottom half in the other. I'd set her down very slowly and keep my hands there. Then if she stayed asleep I'd very slowly remove one hand but keep the other. Then I would very gradually reduce parts of my other hand until I was hands free and she was still asleep! Nowadays I have to put Nevada down almost asleep/very drowsy and once I put her down she immediately wakes up/cries but I just start patting her hip and shoulder gently and she'll fall right back to sleep. That's only for naps, mind you. At night she still insists on being nursed to sleep and if we do any other technique she wakes up twenty minutes later and keeps doing that repeatedly until I nurse her to sleep. She is a stubborn one! Those things may not work for you but just thought I'd mention!

Linny - how wonderful that Elka is STTN now! That is quite amazing and just in time since you'll need that when you go back to work. :) I'm glad she is so cheerful and happy lately. You must be so relieved! 

Elka may well be more interested in learning to walk than rolling or sitting! All babies have their preferences and some babies never even crawl- just skip to walking. :) 

AFM - Nevada is sleeping terribly still but we went through a very rough 3-4 weeks where she even stopped doing an initial stretch at all and wouldn't go down at night and was up every 1-2 hours all night long. Also once she started rolling back to front she started waking herself up after twenty minutes because she'd roll. It was beyond annoying! No one should ever look forward to their baby rolling back to front! :haha: However, finally this past week we have been doing "rolling sessions" an hour before bed to get it out of her system and also cluster feeding since she had stopped that habit. I then can 4/5 nights get her to sleep a 3.5-4 hour chunk before she is then up every 1-2 hours again. It is not good at all but I am just glad she is doing that initial chunk again, even if it's shorter than it was. :/ 

Mood wise, Nevada has been really cranky in the evening after her last nap but if I try to cut out her last nap and put her to bed early she just wakes up as if it's a nap and wants to party for two hours and goes to bed even later so it is really frustrating. I think I'll have to start cutting off ALL her naps at certain times throughout the day so I can get her to bed at a decent time. She needs that 4th nap still so I'll just have to make sure that 3rd one ends earlier and her 4th is very short.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Still bleeding and in pain, went to a&e yesterday and passed a small clot but someone from obs n gyney came down and did a scan and baby and sac was still there still bleeding but not passed anything big


----------



## Linnypops

Lit- ugh, she may be moving towards dropping that last nap of the day...Elkie does that, or has done that...it's a really tricky period to navigate as they get cranky without it but they don't quite need it any more. Horrid, but once she can stay awake longer shell drop it and hopefully considlidate naps earlier on.

Whisper - wow, that's great news ....I really hope this is the last bits of bleeding and you can go on to a stress free pregnancy! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Been on the toilet agonizing cramps and bleeding heavy with clots for a good few hours its over just want to pain to stop now


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Please say the cramps will ease soon they are so sore


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - ah, glad you can relate! I scoured online for info on dropping that 4th nap but came up with zero useful info and just that "dropping the 4th nap is generally easy." I came to the conclusion that, as you said, she's at that weird place where she's ALMOST ready to drop it but not quite. Hopefully this will resolve soon. :) When do you start back work? Are you dreading it or looking forward to it? 

Whisper - so sorry, whisper. Are you taking anything for the cramps? I guess the worst part about the cramps for me was I was too scared to take ibuprofen in case it wasn't really over - major denial on my part. The cramps certainly shouldn't last too long. At least take tylenol and use hot water bottle/magic bag if you're not already. So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue - Rowan was like that for sleep too. The thing that worked for us at that age was the miracle blanket (it really was miraculous!!). The nurses here tell us not to swaddle arms in but it was the only thing that worked for Rowan. I think the reason they say not to is in case they overheat, but you can use common sense about dressing them under the swaddle and room temperature. I wish I still had something that worked as well as the swaddle to help him sleep! Will she lie on her side next to you? Rowan would also sleep like that once we started nursing in side lying and that allowed me to get a bit more sleep because I wasn't worried about him rolling off of my chest. Any updated photos for us?

Linny, I too, am jealous of Elka's sleeping! I hope she keeps it up!! They just get more and more fun don't they? I keep thinking I love the age Rowan is at, and it just keeps getting better :) Are you going back to work soon? 

LL, it's tough when they're almost ready to drop a nap. We've just dropped down to 2 naps and I totally understand your frustrations! Hopefully Nevada will adjust to 3 naps soon :) I hope your nights improve too!

Whisper, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I hope the cramps pass quickly. I've heard they do resolve quickly once everything passes. No personal experience though as I had a D&C. Hang in there hun, your sticky bfp is coming soon :hugs:

AFM, Rowan caught a stomach flu a couple weeks ago (and shared it with DH and I) so I feel like we're still recovering from that. It was a few nights of no sleep, and we're not back to where we were with sleep before the illness, so I'm very tired. Apart from that things are going very well. Rowan has started pulling himself up to standing and climbing the stairs so we've got to watch him pretty closely. The best part about his newfound mobility is that he is so much more content now - I used to have to do a LOT more entertaining but now he's quite happy to spend time on the floor by himself exploring the house. Eating has really improved since he was sick too - he's very keen to eat and will now let me help feed him. We've also introduced a straw with a cup (thanks for the idea Kim!!) and he will take EBM from the cup which is great because I was getting a little worried about how we'd get milk into him when I go back to work.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Oh whisper - I didn't really take anything for the cramps besides hot water bottle as lit suggested (I was also in denial). I hope they pass soon enough. Lots of warm baths and some paracetamol should help X

Lit - yeah it was a pain in the bum that stage. She's now going from 3 to 2 naps which is rubbish as basically I have to somehow get her to stay awake for about 4 hours before bedtime, so that's a bit rough as she gets pretty crabby after 3 hours awake. Yep she's going to nursery on 7th jan!!! and i start back at work. I took her in today for her first settling period and she LOVED it!!!! The nursery nurses are wonderful, and they said that young babies settle easier and faster because they're not so attached to mum etc. And it certainly seemed to be the case - she was just content sitting in a jumperoo (so glad my mum is getting her one of these for christmas now!) and looking at the other babies. She loves a lot of action so it's perfect. I'm actually really loooking forward to going back to work. It's only for 3 days a week so it's not such a big wrench! What are your plans re: work return?

Lindsay - aw sorry to hear about the tummy bug but it's great rowan is getting more mobile. I'm also hoping Elk will need less one-on-one entertaining when she's moving. Yes, her sleep has been great, but hey - it goes up and down still. We still have nights where she's up a couple of times but never more than that so touch wood it's going in the right general direction. Hope rowan's sleep goes back to where it was (or better!!) x


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is exciting about how much Rowan is up and moving these days! I'm glad to hear he is finally content to play and explore on his own! Like Linny, I am hoping Nevada is the same when she can do more! I thought once she could roll both ways and shuffle around a bit she'd be happy for a bit without me, but nope! She whines ALL the time if I am not on the floor at her level playing with her. Hehe! I don't mind usually but sometimes I just want to get something done! Or eat! Or drink coffee! :p
Sorry to hear about the illness you all got! Sounds terrible. I'm glad things are getting back to normal now. I do hope Rowan starts sleeping amazingly soon! You deserve it! 

Linny - I'm glad she liked daycare so much! And so good you'll be working 3 days per week so it's not like you won't get time with her anymore. :) I assume it is a large daycare, then? I'll likely take Nevada to a small home daycare but I haven't picked one yet because I love to procrastinate. I don't have to return to work til near the end of July thankfully. I planned on asking to return to work 4 days/week but my coworker coming back from mat leave is going back 3 days/ week and that sounds awfully appealing so I am going to have to figure out what we can handle financially and then hopefully my employer will accept my proposal! I never asked before I left but my supervisor and coworkers all seem to think my boss will say yes. I was invited to my work's Christmas party and although it was fun to see everyone, I generally try not to think about work at all. I like my job well enough but I am fully dreading going back and it's going to break my heart!
That sounds difficult keeping Elka up for 4 hours before bed! Does she normally stay up for 3 hours during the day? Or does her wake time gradually increase as the day wears on? I actually somewhat successfully cut nevada's nap last night. She ended up being up a bit too long for her usual nap anyway so we decided to keep her up. Got her to sleep right at her bedtime by keeping her up 3 hours (she usually stays up for 2). She was quite cranky but handled it fairly well. She did wake up half an hour later and was quite hyper, but I was able to get her down again within half an hour so I consider that an ALMOST victory! :) Will try again tonight if the timing works.


----------



## dreamingmom

Whisper- So sorry you had to go through another loss. I pray that it will work out for you soon.

Bright- I am sorry about your BFN.

Everyone else: It looks like all the little ones are doing well and hitting new milestones everyday. 

As for me, I have taken a break from the forum for a while and also started to exercise regularly so I could take my mind off the ups and downs of baby making and focus on setting goals that I can actually have some control over. But now I am totally lost and confused and could use some support from the people here that can actually understand the ups and downs of TTC. 

So here it goes, I had my MC in August, a late period in September but it was very heavy. In October I started spotting 4 days early and got my hopes up that it was implantation only to be hit with a heavy AF on day 30. Day 30-31 is usually when AF arrives. November, I started spotting early again followed by a few days of light period and them more days of spotting ( I started exercising in Nov). I held up some hope that the light period was still implantation but I am pretty sure it was AF since my temps went through their normal downs to up this cycle. But I swore to myself that if there was ANY bleeding this month I would consider it AF and not get my hopes up that it may be implantation. But of course now I have been spotting for 4 days and although I have had one or two spots of bright red it has been mostly pink or brown. Also it started out only on the TP then I had a few days when I thought AF was going to come because I moved up to a liner but now its back to only light pink on the TP. Tomorrow will be day 31, so there is a chance AF will come at full force still. I bought tests today, but I don't want to use them until AF is actually late. Although I wasn't counting the spotting from the previous months as Day 1 so my math might be off. my boobs were really sore prior to spotting this month then started to calm down. Today they are sore again and I am feeling bloated and crampy like AF is on its way but I am just not sure of anything anymore. DH hit an anxiety wall this cycle so we weren't able to DTD as much as I wanted during my fertile days but I was able to get it done a twice early on in my fertile window, so there still is a slim chance one of his guys hit it home.
I am just so confused, ever since my MC my body has changed. My boobs hurt every cycle now even though I never experienced this prior to my pregnancy, and sore boobs was how I knew I was pregnant the first time. Also,My cycle use to be very normal with no spotting prior. I just don't know how to read the signs anymore.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dreaming - sorry your cycles and change in symptoms are confusing you! I know my cycles definitely threw me for a loop a couple times after the mc! It sounds like there could still be a chance for you this month but it's so hard to say! Good idea not to test until AF is officially late. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!!!

Whisper, I am so so sorry for your loss. It's just so unfair! I hope you're feeling physically better now, my dear. **Hugs**

It looks like there has been some real awesome progress on the babies of this thread! So cool to see all of the little ones that have been born!! 

AFM, 11W3D and still rolling strong, praise God!! We had an ultrasound on Friday and I was terrified that we'd find out the baby's heart was no longer beating. Not only was it beating strong, this baby was jumping and kicking and punching. My heart was full of so much joy and pride. I feel like the fear is subsiding and in it's place is this wonderful joy that I didn't think I'd ever feel. 

I hope everyone continues to do well and has a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh, how wonderful, alt! So glad you're able to experience joy with this pregnancy. It's one of those things you're never sure you'll feel again but trust me you'll feel more of it than you ever thought possible when this baby arrives! So glad he or she is so active and doing so well! I am just sooo happy for you! Getting close to the end of the first trimester finally! :)


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lit! It's like a dream come true. The idea that I can finally see my husband become a father is the part I'm most excited about! We are flying home to California tomorrow and we'll be telling our families this week. :)


----------



## Linnypops

Ah di! Congratulations! It's funny because you're telling your folks exactly a year after we did. Christmas is a great time to announce x


----------



## crysshae

What wonderful news, Diana! 

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi ladies!
Just a flying visit, so much planned over the holidays and so many people to visit, its already crazy in our house!
Just to say merry Christmas to the people that celebrate it, hope you have a wonderful time.
I promise to come and catch up properly soon!
Attached a photo of my little Christmas puddings to make you smile.
Love to everybody x x x
 



Attached Files:







photostrip-2014-12-23-1.jpg
File size: 142.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Literati_Love

Lj - your kids are so cute! Thanks for the pic! merry Christmas to you too and have a wonderful time celebrating! 

Linny - I am having flashbacks to last year as well although I was a month behind so I never told family at Christmas and was trying to mask my morning sickness at the Christmas gatherings by eating tons of carbs haha! :)

Alt - enjoy telling your family! That will be an amazing Christmas present for everyone! 

Crys - look at you with only 9 weeks to go! So excited for you.

AFM - we already had our first Christmas celebration on Sunday and we have our own Christmas Eve, then dh's extended fam on Christmas Day and my immediate fam on Boxing Day and 27th so It will definitely be a busy week! Merry Christmas to all and hope you all have an amazing time if you celebrate!

Also - Nevada not only successfully cut out her 4th nap, but her wake time has changed so radically that I am completely confused all the time now and her bedtime is later than ever so she may already be in the process of dropping her 3rd nap! Eek! They change so quickly.


----------



## crysshae

Adorable LJ! 

Have fun Lit. Good luck with the naps. Maybe she'll sleep better at night or something.


----------



## Linnypops

Beautiful pic LJ! Hope everyone else had a nice Christmas. Ours was good although DSS had a very bad cold when he stayed with us so it was rough sleep-wise . Poor DF was up every hour to him. Fortunately elka didn't seem to be affected by it. She's doing great - bizarrely after 6 months of her either bring wide awake, or crying when overtired, or asleep she has started to get drowsy in my arms . Really weird, never done it before so I'm now getting the sleepy cuddles I felt I should get when she was a newborn. :haha:. So that's my Christmas present. X


----------



## Linnypops

Ps. Lit - elka just cut her 3rd nap! The wake time change between 4 and 6 months has been craaaazy! She's now up easily 3 hours. 3.5 most mornings. I was actually walking her round the block to get her to 2 hours not that long ago! X


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Hope you all had a good christmas


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - it is surprising how quickly wake time changes, isn't it? I wonder if she was reacting a bit to the nap changes because her wake time has reduced slightly again but she does generally go 3 hours for her last wake time of the day so it certainly made it easier to cut her last nap that way! That is quite cool that you're finally getting some sleepy "newborn" snuggles at this stage of the game! Nevada has always been similar with either being wide awake, asleep, or screaming from overtiredness. I do rock her to sleep so I do get to hold her while she's drowsy a bit but it's not like she really cuddles in...she fights it the whole way! Sleepy newborn cuddles would be nice. :) sorry to hear your DSS was sick over the holidays but hope you had an otherwise good time! Sounds like Elka has been quite a delight these days! 

Whisper - thanks...how was your Christmas? you doing ok? 

AFM - Nevada had an amazing Christmas. She surprised us by LOVING opening Christmas presents. For days before Christmas she kept rolling and then shuffling herself over to the presents and tearing open some of my BIL's gifts haha! It was so cute I didn't want to stop her. Then when we let her open her presents she was never happier! She ripped paper, grabbed tissue paper and got to her present like she was a pro! All while squealing and visibly excited! I loved seeing her so happy! That made Christmas so much fun this year. Christmas Day was kind of boring because we were with dh's Family but our celebration with my family was perfect and Nevada was in the best mood I have ever seen her in. She basically squealed and laughed for the entire day. She is actually still recovering now. The night we came home she went to bed 3 hours early and slept in in the morning as well! All the festivities really tired her out! :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Literati_Love said:


> Linny - it is surprising how quickly wake time changes, isn't it? I wonder if she was reacting a bit to the nap changes because her wake time has reduced slightly again but she does generally go 3 hours for her last wake time of the day so it certainly made it easier to cut her last nap that way! That is quite cool that you're finally getting some sleepy "newborn" snuggles at this stage of the game! Nevada has always been similar with either being wide awake, asleep, or screaming from overtiredness. I do rock her to sleep so I do get to hold her while she's drowsy a bit but it's not like she really cuddles in...she fights it the whole way! Sleepy newborn cuddles would be nice. :) sorry to hear your DSS was sick over the holidays but hope you had an otherwise good time! Sounds like Elka has been quite a delight these days!
> 
> Whisper - thanks...how was your Christmas? you doing ok?
> 
> AFM - Nevada had an amazing Christmas. She surprised us by LOVING opening Christmas presents. For days before Christmas she kept rolling and then shuffling herself over to the presents and tearing open some of my BIL's gifts haha! It was so cute I didn't want to stop her. Then when we let her open her presents she was never happier! She ripped paper, grabbed tissue paper and got to her present like she was a pro! All while squealing and visibly excited! I loved seeing her so happy! That made Christmas so much fun this year. Christmas Day was kind of boring because we were with dh's Family but our celebration with my family was perfect and Nevada was in the best mood I have ever seen her in. She basically squealed and laughed for the entire day. She is actually still recovering now. The night we came home she went to bed 3 hours early and slept in in the morning as well! All the festivities really tired her out! :haha:

My christmas was to put it politely poo! ended in a break up of my marriage hubby gone back to germany i have no money and a very confused little girl


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper- oh god! Love I am do very very sorry to hear this... You really don't deserve this after what you've just gone through. Is there any hope for reconciliation after a cooling down period? Is there anything you need? Are you in the uk yourself? X

Lit- oh how delightful!! It's lovely that she enjoyed herself. Elka loved the wrapping paper massively. And one book she got- but mainly wrapping paper :haha:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Linnypops said:


> Whisper- oh god! Love I am do very very sorry to hear this... You really don't deserve this after what you've just gone through. Is there any hope for reconciliation after a cooling down period? Is there anything you need? Are you in the uk yourself? X
> 
> Lit- oh how delightful!! It's lovely that she enjoyed herself. Elka loved the wrapping paper massively. And one book she got- but mainly wrapping paper :haha:

No not this time i ended it i gave him too many chances to sort himself out and he blew it final straws for me was him not coming to the hospital when i miscarried he made me take my mum AND lena who is into everything, he did not come down stairs at xmas not even to see lena open her preasents, had me taking his food up to him all the time and then when it all blew up he told me he will never come back for another christmas with my family again unless my dad is dead. i have nothing but my family and friends are helping out and im going to have to try get on benefits until i can sort myself out


----------



## Linnypops

Whisper- it sounds like you made a difficult but positive choice in the right direction. The thing which broke my last relationship was a complete lack of team effort and not getting in with my family, ti the point I hardly saw them. It must be really hard though.... I'm glad you have family and friends to help. Benefits should go ok - particularly since you have a little - I think they are more sympathetic/less likely to mess you about. Hope it gets sorted quickly and you can get in your feet. X


----------



## bluestars

Aww whisper im so sorry you are going through such a hard time ! Big hugs to you! Are you in the uk? Are you from Germany too? That wasnt fair what he done at xmas ! We are sending you lots of hugs! Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - oh, that is absolutely horrible! I am very sorry. :( This must be a very difficult time for you. I agree it sounds like a difficult but ultimately positive choice in your life. :hugs: 

Linny - funny how much babies love wrapping paper! Hehe. What book did she end up loving! I only bought Nevada a few books and now I wish I'd bought more...but it's not like I can only buy books at Christmas! Hehe.

Blue - how was your first Christmas with Asiah?


----------



## crysshae

Whisper - It does sound like yours was a choice in the right direction. Good luck with everything. 

Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## bluestars

Kim are you still around ? Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

How is everyone doing these days? Would love some updates! 

I hope Kim will still pop in sometimes! Also wondering how Sara is doing.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ok here just trying to adjust to being a single parent and dealing with a little madame of a daughter (think all the change) finally got a negative test so no more hospital for me and no d & C


----------



## Literati_Love

Whisper - that sounds like a very rough transition for you and your daughter. I hope you know you're doing an amazing job! Good about not needing a d&c. I know the negative is sad, though.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

All is quiet on here...how is everyone? 

Whisper - sounds rough but as Lit says I bet you're doing a great job....sorry about the negative but thank goodness no D&C....not nice. X

Lit - how's things with you and wee nevada? How's her sleep coming along?

Blue - no updates! How are you and the wee one doing?? X

Lindsay - how's things?

To everyone else - update us, what's going on?!

Afm - Well we put Elka in nursery 2 weeks ago and while she loves it there the fact is we have been ill, ill, ill. Firstly with terrible flu, it was awful. She was sent home with a raging temp and this kept happening. She was sleeping on me constantly all day and crying when awake. Fortunately it broke just before I was about to pack her up and go to the doctors. Then she had conjunctivitis, which is natural with a cold i guess but ugh it was rubbish. And now, a tummy bug. We all have severe tummy ache and diarrhea....you guys needed to know that :haha:....I've been told this is normal for the first while but gosh, it's only been 2 weeks!!!! I'm hoping it's not constant for the next few months. She had been sttn but now is up all the time with illness, rolling, trying to sit. It's all happening ... i'm grateful she's making progress but just so so tired. :( Ahhhh...hope all you other ladies and babies are doing well XX


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - that sounds so rough about all of Elka's illnesses and her sleep suffering just in time for you to be back at work! Eek! And how miserable that you're ALL sick! I really hope it settles down soon. It certainly would not be fun if it carried on like this for months, as you said! I suppose after a little while in. Day care, Elka should have a VERY good immune system! :haha: I do hope you all feel better soon and that Elka will get back to better sleep patterns ASAP.

AFM - Nevada is doing great but her sleep is not and she keeps getting clingier and clingier at night to the point where I am starting to feel a little down. It is easy to start thinking, "she will never sleep more than 2-3 hours at a time. I'm still going to be sleep deprived when she's in college." I know that's ridiculous but it gets to that point. Anyway, I'm not looking for advice at this point but just feeling a bit down right now.

Otherwise, things are great. Nevada is a lot of fun. Although she hasn't started solids yet, we bought her a high chair and she sits at the table with us for meals now which is quite nice. We just give her a few toys to play with. We have also been getting out and about a bit more which has been a nice change for me, and Nevada seems to really enjoy exploring new environments. 

I definitely hope more people will update soon! I love hearing how everyone is doing.


----------



## crysshae

It is quiet in here a lot now. 

I'm doing okay. Should have this little one in less than a month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Literati_Love

What an adorable bump, crys! So happy for you that your little one is coming so soon! Were most of your babies born early, "on time" or overdue? :)


----------



## Lindsay109

It's great to see the updates :)

Whisper, I can imagine it's been a very rough transition for you and your daughter :hugs: I'm sure you're doing an amazing job though - hang in there! Glad to hear you don't need a D&C

Linny, poor Elka (and you guys too!)! It's no fun having a sick baby (especially when you're sick yourself too). I hope the illnesses will end soon and you can get some rest. I did go through that when I started working with kids actually - I was sick all the time for the first little while. Not looking forward to going through it again when we put Rowan into daycare. 

LL, sorry to hear sleep is still rough with Nevada. I totally know how you feel. For us, things started to improve a bit just before 7 months and even now he's not consistent. I've given up trying to change it as it just stresses me out so I'm just going with the flow... I assume eventually he will sleep, lol. 

Crys, great bump pic!! Not long now!! You must be excited to meet your little one :)

AFM, Rowan is doing great and is a bundle of energy now... he never stops moving! He's crawling (fast), pulling himself up on everything, climbing the stairs and walking along the furniture. He's also just figured out how to open cupboards so I'm off to buy some cupboard lock things today. It's a bit scary, we can't leave him unattended at all when he's awake (unless he's in the jumperoo or the play pen which he is not fond of these days) so I am exhausted! I've had a rough few weeks with a number of colds (fortunately Rowan has not caught any of them) and ended up on antibiotics which caused Rowan to go on a "nursing strike" which was not fun at all. Fortunately things are back to normal now and I'm recovering from all the bites he gave me! He's gaining weight well now too which makes me feel a lot better - he was just over 17 lbs last week. He's still quite small compared to other babies his age, but the doctor is not concerned anymore which make me happy.


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - yay! I'm glad Rowan is gaining weight well again and is so happy and active! That does sound very exhausting and you must be quite drained by the end of the day! Are your parents or anyone able to watch Rowan occasionally so you and your DH can go on a date, or even so just you can have some relaxation time? I find I need that bit of a break sometimes or I go batty! I totally agree that trying to "fix" their sleep can be more stressful than just going with it. I go through cycles where I've had enough and try to change things and it's always those times I spend frequently in tears and so stressed, whereas when I just go with it and act like it's normal, I do generally feel more relaxed even though the sleep still sucks! Haha. 

I am glad you have recovered from your colds and that Rowan avoided them! :)


----------



## Lindsay109

I'm exactly the same when I try to do something about his sleep - frequently in tears, stressed out, etc. I've given up. Some day (hopefully not too long in the future) he will sleep through the night! I've also stopped talking about sleep with other people because it just stresses me out (and makes me jealous, lol) when their similarly aged babies are sleeping through the night.

My husband is now working an earlier shift so is home at 2 pm which is really nice as it does allow me a bit of time to myself, and more of a break during the day which really helps. I was feeling quite burnt out. Now that I'm feeling better I'm considering going back to a pilates class one afternoon. My parents are also very keen on babysitting on the weekends - we haven't taken them up on the offer too often so far but now that he's eating well we're thinking about arranging some date afternoons as DH and I need some time together. They'll just have to figure out some way to get Rowan to sleep - the last few months I've been the only one putting him down for naps/night time . Also since I'm going back to work soonish, I think I need to start leaving him for longer periods of time. 

Are you getting some relaxation time too? Or date time with DH? I hope so, it's so important to make time for it.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hello!
Well I just experienced my first miscarriage... It was also my first pregnancy :/
I wasn't very far along, only 5 weeks, but it still makes me feel like crap. 
I am right at the end of the bleeding which only seems to have lasted 5 days. My doctors office told me to wait to try again until after my next spontaneous period. I have pcos so that wasn't very helpful to hear. 
Can anyone give me an idea of what I can expect? My doctor and the office weren't of really any help at all. They just wanted to sweep me out the door so the next patient and be seen. I am waiting on my quads. Should get them back tomorrow. 
I just don't know how long it should take to get my period again and what would happen if I chose to bd before that? If I were lucky enough to conceive soon after this would I be at a high risk for another miscarriage or does it matter? 
I really don't want to dwell on this loss for too long. I want to distract myself by trying again but not if it isn't safe to. 
Also, how do you ladies cope with this? I am finding it hard to be motivated to do anything right now. I have to work and that only adds to my lack of motivation.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello Ladies,

Crys - cute bump, so excited for you.

AFM - I know I have been MIA, just needed to get myself together after the failed IVF. But I am back and ready to get started again. We will be starting a new cycle this month. My stimming will begin on the 27th of this month.


----------



## Linnypops

Cryss - Great bump! Can't believe time has swung round so quickly! 

Whisper - Sorry to hear about the negative but thank goodness no D&C - I hear they're not pleasant at all. How are you doing now xmas is over and things are clearing a bit?

Lit - Yep - illness is horrible, especially when we've all got it. Usually DF will do a lot of the chores but he's just as bad this time. :( Things seem to be improving a bit now but Elka still has a horrible cough. DF taking her to docs tomorrow. Sorry to hear Nevada's sleep not as good at the mo. Is it early seperation anxiety do you think (the clinginess)? Obvs it will improve but I know it's hard to get perspective right in the middle of it. I guess the best thing you can do really is go with it and do things which help for the sleep deprivation in yourself. Yoga and meditation are both supposed to be good for that.

Good to hear Nevada's in the high chair at the table! It's so much fun isn't it? Elka loves sitting in there. 

Lindsay - You'd be surprised re:sleeping for other people. It took Elk 2 days to go from sleeping in a dark room at home with white noise playing to sleeping in a bright loud nursery environment. They had to feed her to sleep on day 1 but the afternoon of day 2 she went in the crib with a bit of rocking no problem. I was quite surprised and assumed it'd take them weeks to get her down easily. I agree - time to yourselves is essential. 

Bright - Glad to hear you're doing well and back into it now! 

Blue - Update us!!


----------



## crysshae

All my babies came at different times. Doc is planning on induction by 39 weeks this time. 

Bab - I'm sorry for your loss. I believe some of the ladies on this thread conceived before having a period after their MC. Mourn your loss however you need to. The hormones do not help with motivation either. It's just a pick yourself up and dust yourself off when you're ready kinda thing. 

Bright - good luck!


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that is great your parents are willing to watch Rowan. You should definitely take them up on that. I agree with Linny that you may be surprised with how well he adjusts to going to sleep when it is someone other than you doing it! Also, never underestimate the power of grandma! My mom is one of only 3 people in the world haha:) so far who can get Nevada to sleep. So I would try not to stress about it and see how it goes! Even if a nap gets messed up, Rowan will survive and you will at least have had a little time together with your DH. I agree it is so important! I have finally been getting to leave the house for short periods of time to meet friends or run errands by myself (which is surprisingly refreshing) while DH watches Nevada. My parents are also very willing to babysit and we try to get out on a date at least 1-2 times per month. The thing is we have only ever left for a couple hours but I would love to one of these days go out for dinner and a movie. The only hard part is knowing whether Nevada will take a bottle or not, since sometimes she will and sometimes she refuses. One thing I did learn is that it isn't the bottle that bothers her at all! On two occasions she has refused the bottle for either my mom or MIL, so I decided to give it to her myself and she took it no problem! In fact, Nevada seemed to LOVE it and was so excited to hold the bottle by herself and guzzle up. It's all about being in her mom's arms, apparently. ;) 

That is great you've had a bit more relaxation time with your DH off so early in the day! That would be wonderful! 

Linny - Thanks. Yes, you may well be right that it is separation anxiety affecting Nevada at night now. It is tough but of course she will grow out of it eventually. I am definitely finding ways to cope with the sleep deprivation. I am actually feeling more "zen" about things this week again! Hehe. I really hope you all start feeling better soon. I always feel very out of sorts when nothing gets done around the house but no one is able to do anything about it. but it doesn't really matter. What matters is that you all get the rest you need! 

Crys - cool! Nice you won't have to go beyond 39ish weeks this time.

Bright - I hope this next time is the charm! Good luck! Not too far now. 

BAB - I don't think there's any evidence that conceiving before the first proper AF adds to the riskiness of the next pregnancy. I think doctors mostly recommend it so your next pregnancy is easier to date properly and also for your own mental health! For me it came down to - if you got pregnant right away and had another loss, would you blame getting pregnant before your first AF? I chose to wait for my first AF just in case it was safer even though I found it very difficult to wait that long and was eager to "move on." As for coping, it is very difficult and only time will heal your wounds. Be patient with yourself and allow yourself time to grieve and be an unmotivated blob if you need to be. :hugs: So sorry for your loss.


----------



## bjl1981

Hi everyone. I'm here because I had my first miscarriage this monday. After many hours in A&E, then a scan the following day, and finally 2 sets of bloods, the nurses confirmed a MC. I was only 6 weeks. I really want to just try again as soon as possible, but also worried that trying too soon might mean another MC :( Think I will probably wait for AF.


----------



## bluestars

Hey ladies. 

To the ladies that have joined us recently im sorry for your loss. Their is hope so keep it strong!!! The ladies here are a great support. 

I havent had a chance to read and catch up yet ! Lost as to where i left off. Life in the last weeks have gone so quickly and full full full!!!! 

Asiah ended up having an over night stay in hospital which then took me away from home for 2 weeks !!! So my girl now thinks Grannys is her actual life since thats where shes spend most of her life!!! So trying to settle home. Getting her christened next week also so not only trying to unpack and settle back but getting the house organised for visitors this week!!!

Asiah herself is a wee cracker. Got her first proper big giggle from her last night !! Melted my heart completely!!! She is so eager to sit up all the time and is a chatterbox!! Still feeding her myself. And sleeps from 11 till 4-5am then back down until 9.30 10... this varied though!! 2 nights ago after baby massage she gave us a full night sleep 11pm untill 11am !! One off though haha! 


So i shall read updates bbt in the mean time how about you all post update photos of our beautiful rainbows to show these new ladies that it will happen for them!!! 

Much love!


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - yay! Thanks for the update! May I ask why Asiah was in the hospital? I'm glad you're back home now and I hope she is totally okay now! Sounds like life has been hectic for sure. 

That is wonderful about Asiah giggling! I felt like it took ages to get a proper belly giggle from Nevada. She giggled at probably around the same time as Asiah but it was VERY rare for weeks afterward and even now I don't hear her giggle every day. My mom said I was extremely giggly and giggled all the time so in a way I do wish Nevada giggled more because it is probably my favourite sound in the whole wide world! 

I have to say I am quite jealous of Asiah's sleep. I hope she keeps sleeping better and better for you, though. You deserve it! 

BJL - sorry for your loss. :( I waited for first AF as well. 

Lindsay - PS totally agreed on your comment about not talking about sleep with anyone in real life anymore. It's way too depressing.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - just curious, but does Elka have any teeth yet? Nevada doesn't but I'm wondering when one will appear!


----------



## Linnypops

Blue - great to hear from you!! Glad to hear you're both ok... Hospital though?? I hope nothing serious? It's so nice when they start giggling. Actually elka only really does it consistently for her brother. :/ 

Lit - nope no signs yet - I think she has started teething though because some days shell just seem out of sorts/gnawing on things/ easily upset and then next day - fine. Hv said it was a sure sign. No actual peggies though. 

Things good here, elka much better now in fact we all are. Really hope no more bugs for a bit now. Elka is constantly boUncing these days too! The jumperoo has a lot to answer for. BoUnces in your arms, in the high chair, the pram etc. it's a bit crazy tbh.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - yes, it sounds like she'll get one soon! I think Nevada is teething too. She always loves things in her mouth but the last couple days she has been clamping down furiously on things and frequently doing this high-pitched whine which sounds like she is in pain/ uncomfortable. I am really guessing it must be teething but no actual teeth yet. 

Nevada is the EXACT same way with the bouncing all the time. If you hold her standing on your lap or on any surface she just wants to bounce and bounce! She loves both her jolly jumper and Her jumperoo (the jumperoo we just bought this weekend) so she is able to bounce to her heart's content most days. :) 

I'm glad to hear Elka is feeling better and I sure hope she won't catch anything else any time soon! How are you enjoying being back to work?


----------



## Lindsay109

Welcome to the new ladies, I'm so sorry to hear about your losses :hugs:

Bab, I was told (by a doctor) that the only reason they tell you to wait for your first AF is for dating purposes for subsequent pregnancies. If you got pregnant before your first AF they would probably date the pregnancy using an early ultrasound rather than LMP. Hang in there :hugs: 

Bright, good luck!

Linny, that's great news that you are all feeling better now! Rowan went through a bouncing everywhere phase too, lol, it was quite funny. I'm also glad to hear that Elka adjusted so quickly to sleeping at daycare. I'm feeling quite stressed about returning to work - I know we will all adjust, it just breaks my heart thinking of leaving him. I think I'll probably have a harder time with it than he does.

Crys, we're going to be on baby watch soon!! How come they're planning to induce you?

LL, aww, it sounds like Nevada just likes getting milk from mom, even if it is in bottle form :) I bet she is teething - Rowan clamped down a lot (and screamed) before the first 2 teeth came in. We've only been out for 2 - 3 hours at a time as well. This weekend we're going to see a movie and will probably be gone for 3 - 4 hours and my parents will put Rowan down for his afternoon nap. We're working up to dinner and a movie, but I'm not even sure how we'd work bedtime with someone else watching him as he always nurses before bed and won't take a bottle. 

Blue, great to hear from you! Sorry to hear Aisiah was in the hospital, I hope it was nothing serious and she's feeling better now. I too, am jealous of her sleep!

AFM, Rowan is sleeping better again - usually just up once a night so I'm catching up on a bit of sleep which is really nice. He also seems to be going through a screaming phase - he doesn't seem to be upset when he does it, I suspect it's when he's bored or wants something because it usually happens when he's sitting somewhere strapped in (i.e. stroller, car seat, high chair). Yesterday we were at the mall and he realized that when he screamed, there was an echo, so he continued screaming over and over again until we went outside. DH thought it was quite funny when I was telling him about it, but it wasn't too funny to me when it was happening, lol. Hopefully it's a short phase!


----------



## bluestars

Lit- its not all the time either was the day i posted that message and again tonight. Had to tickle her again haha! Poor girl will hate me annoying her all the time. She had Bronchiolitis and a virus that just was a bit to hard on her chest. If im honest i think shes going to have asthma and thats why she took it so bad. Was horrible seeing her like that though and was horrible being in hospital with her. The baby across from her had the same thing and stoppes breathing twice and ended up in icu!!! Couldnt put her down i was so scared. She is over it now though... although i think another little cold is coming... 

I get what you mean about wanting to know how other peoples babies are sleeping lol. Girl next doors baby sleeps all night... and is a fatty we bubs and Asiahs dropped a percentile since being unwell... but shes picking back up again. 

Not looking forward to the teething stage either. Asiahs already chomping at her hands furiously and has a very very strange habit of licking everything!!! Haha. I got her the amber bead neckless for when she starts. 

Linds - he sounds fly haha im glad your getting a bit better sleep! Hope it lasts for you! 

We are getting madam Christened on sunday so yet again its a hecktic time. Sorry for short replies. Will try keep up. Xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - I hope you enjoy your movie this weekend and that all goes well! We will have to work our way up to dinner and a movie as well...ALTHOUGH...we recently got a VIP theatre in town which means we can actually order supper and eat it during our movie so I think we could probably manage that as we'd only be gone about 3 hours then (which is still a bit long but I think Nevada could manage it). Have you thought about maybe doing movie and dinner instead of dinner and a movie? As in, go to a matinee on the weekend and then supper right after and head back to Rowan in time to put him to bed? The only reason we can still go out in the evening is I have Nevada on a later schedule. She sleeps in that way as well which is nice because I'm not a morning person. 

Nevada sometimes does the screaming for attention thing as well. She loves seeing how high pitched she can possibly get. Thankfully I don't think she's ever done it in the middle of a mall hehe. Hopefully Rowan gets over that soon! I am dreading putting Nevada in daycare as well. It breaks my heart just thinking about it. 
Is Rowan able to drink from a cup yet? I wonder if he'll soon be able to take milk that way since he refuses a bottle? 

Blue - oh dear...the poor girl! I'm glad she's better but that would be rough if she did develop asthma as you suspect. Are you and/or your oh asthmatic as well? 

Nevada loves licking everything as well. She especially adores licking the outside of my coffee mugs so once I am done my coffee in the morning I let her lick the cup (near the bottom where I haven't touched and doesn't have any traces of coffee on it, hehe). she's a goof. Good plan on the Amber teething necklace so you're prepared. We actually don't have one for Nevada but we have some teething toys. 

That is scary about Asiah dropping a percentile since being sick but hopefully she'll gain it back soon or maybe just keep on that percentile steadily since maybe that's just her body type! :) 

I hope the christening goes well! Do you have a pretty dress for her to wear for it?


----------



## Lindsay109

Blue, poor Asiah! (and poor you too, that sounds like an awful experience!) Glad to hear she's feeling better and I hope she stays that way. Yep, Rowan is a little firecracker and certainly keep us busy (and amused, lol).

LL, the VIP theatre sounds great! I just looked it up as I'd never heard of it before. Unfortunately there's not one close to where we live. Yeah, we probably will do movie and dinner vs. dinner and a movie. We're going to a matinee this weekend so we will home for Rowan's bed time... if all goes well we may try to add dinner on our next date :) So you've got a screamer too eh? haha Rowan is doing it much more often now than he used to so I hope it's a short phase... but wow, does it hurt the ears! We are working hard on the baby sign again now because I think he screams when he wants something so I'd very much like him to request things in a different way, lol.

He will drink from a cup - we've had the most success with a straw cup. I give him water in the cup with his meals, and I've tried giving him EBM a few times and he will drink a few sips here and there, but not really much volume. Hopefully he'll take more milk when I'm not around... either that or he'll be eating more solid food so he doesn't need as much milk. That's one of the things I'm most worried about re. going back to work... I'm sure it will be fine, but I worry none the less.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! Checking in to say hello! Blue, I'm so sorry to hear your little girl has been under the weather! I hope she keeps feeling better and better.

It sounds like all of our other babies are doing well - that's wonderful!!

I am still pregnant, thank God! We're 17 weeks along now - oh I had the worst sickness until I hit week 17. I'm hoping its gone but we shall see. Our little one, G2, is growing well and did great on the NT Scan. We'll go in for our anatomy scan in three weeks, where I'm hoping to confirm that this little one is a boy. As long as they're healthy, I'll be so happy!!


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Lit - jumPeroos are great! It's probably the only expensive bells and whistles thing she's got that she actually likes! How's Nevadas sleep going? We are having a crap time. elk brought home a severe vomiting bug - oh the joys! So last night I spent 2 hours with her crying and vomiting. Wanting milk, throwing it up, unable to settle. Eventually I lay next to the crib and held her hand and she fell asleep. I was about to bring her in with us. Sigh

Lindsay - oh yeah it's hard leaving them. I think if they're under 1 they generally have no problem with it. Or less than older babies. Tbh though I was really ready to go to work and I knew shed love it so actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be. When are you going back to work?

Blue- aw! I'm glad to hear she's doing better again. That must have been tough! How are you doing these days? 

Di- time is flying! Glad you checked in and all is going well!

Afm- as I said to lit the bugs just keep on coming. This one was especially vicious. I was violently vomiting last night as was elka. We both got v patchy sleep. I seem to be ok today but elka still has v&d. Seems ok mostly but every 10 mins suddenly starts crying out of nowhere. Then it stops again. Poor thing. So we're all just muddling through atm. I can't wait for summer


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Is everyone doing ok?

I have a revised protocol schedule. I start bcps again on Wednesay, stims on 2/26/15, retrieval will be on 3/11/15 and transfer on 3/16/15. Seems so far away but we are excited and patiently waiting....not!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - oh dear! That is so sad and I feel so bad for you all that Your family is being plagued with so many bad bugs! That is just a heartbreakingly sweet picture I can imagine of Elka falling asleep holding your hand. I truly hope you get some reprieve from all these illnesses soon. 

Nevada's sleep has not improved. Also, I think she really is shifting toward cutting her third nap now. Twice this week she has refused the third nap but the rest of the days she really needed it (although it resulted in a later bedtime again because she can stay awake for longer). Also, this month has been rough for Nevada. She is definitely going through a "wonder week" (aka month) and has been extra fussy and clingy all month. Not only that, but she isn't her usual interactive self. We've had much fewer smiles and giggles from her lately and she looks glazed eyes a lot of the time which is NOT like her at all. I definitely see her working hard on some developmental things lately so I am hoping she will conquer them all soon and get back to her normal self. Maybe sleep will improve then too? For now I am coping by wearing her in my wrap again! She didn't even like it as a newborn but now that is the only way she won't fuss. I am also dreading starting her on solids in less than a week. How is Elka enjoying solids, if she has started them? 

Lindsay - how did your movie date go this weekend? I really
Hope you had fun and that Rowan handled the separation well. Hopefully you can do it again soon! My mom wanted to watch Nevada this weekend before she and my dad left on a trip so I let her watch her while I went to a girls' night. She took the bottle fine but then was still hungry at the end and I had to come home early. Oh well! It was nice to visit with some adults for a little while! :) 

I was just curious about the whole milk in the cup thing. I can see how he might not take a large volume of it in a cup since he prefers nursing! Didn't mean to stress you out with that question. I was curious about using a cup and we finally allowed Nevada to take a small sip of water from a cup this weekend since she is so fascinated by cups! She absolutely loved it and did so well. I am curious if she would take milk that way but I don't want to waste time pumping just to have her take a couple sips and be done! I know you must be stressed about how Rowan will manage to take in enough milk while you're at work. I worry as well although I push it out of my mind mostly since it is a little while off yet. I really think things will probably work out and Rowan will adjust to his new routine and be willing to take milk. It may be a rocky few days at first but I bet you he will surprise you with how well he adapts! :hugs: 

Alt - Yay! So glad the pregnancy is going well!! Sorry to hear about the nasty nausea! That is no fun at all. But I am just thrilled for you that everything is going smoothly otherwise! :) Are you feeling kicks yet? I can't wait to hear the gender! 

Bright - sorry you have to wait a little longer but I hope all goes well with the next IVF!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks for the kind words, Linny and Lit! Lit, still not feeling movement but hopeful that I will soon!

Bright, good to hear from you too! I hope this cycle is the lucky one for you!


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - Not to worry. I know plenty of people who didn't feel proper movement until 20-21 weeks so I'm sure you'll be feeling it relatively soon! Do you have much of a bump yet? :)


----------



## crysshae

Wonderful news Diana!

Good luck Bright!

Lindsay - She wants to induce due to age and GD.


----------



## Literati_Love

Well today I am not too happy because my coworker (the first person in my company to ever take maternity leave) went back to work this week and my company demoted her and put her on probation because she asked to come back part time. They acted like this was totally fine but once she came back they used it as leverage to push her out of a job, stating they didn't have to comply with labour standards for returning her to her current position because technically she wasn't coming back to the same position since she came back part time. Wow. All said in done, she is no longer working there. I cannot afford to not work so looks like I will have to return to work full time so that they have no legal ability to get rid of me right away. Of course, they will probably try to push me out after I have been back long enough that they think they can get away with it. so basically I have to start thinking about ways we can survive if I lose my job. Really upsetting news and the only thing that I was consoling myself with before was that I would probably be going back part time. :( Sorry...just needed to rant. It is just so unfair.


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi everyone! 
Just checking in to say hello to everybody. 

Lit - so sorry about your work situation. A similar thing happened to me when I returned to work after DS1 I reduced my hours from full time to 2 days a week, as did another colleague who returned to work a couple of months before me. You have no automatic right to return to work part time after maternity leave, but you do have the right to ask for flexible working and this has to be considered seriously by your employer. The lady who returned to work before me was told that working part time was no good for the needs of the business and that only her original position was available to her. She wasn't that bothered about returning and so resigned, I guess she didnt need the money. I did need the money however, and fought my case when they tried to do the same to me. I contacted my union who helped me to know my rights and come to a compromise with my employer. Do you have a union you can ask advice from? Are you able to go back to work full time? So sorry its put you in a stressful place, as if going back to work isnt hard enough for the first few months! I hope you are able to work something out xxx

Just a little update, Oscar is great, weighs a whopping 10.5kg already and is in 9-12 clothes which are snug! We have started him on some purees but he isnt too bothered, just love his milk! He is sitting for a small amount of time unaided, and is such a happy little boy. Sleeps well, thats all I will say as I know how frustrating it is for those of you who arent getting sleep (DS1 was a baby that NEVER slept, so I am eternally grateful for Oscar!) He is full of giggles and really just goes with the flow. Which is great as his brother is a strong willed little monster right now. He also loves the Jumperoo! 
We are going on holiday to Disney land next month and can't wait, although am worried about the size of the place with a 3 year old and nearly 8 month old. But either way it will be an experience!

Alt 17 weeks already! Ohh my goodness me! Im sure it hasn't flown for you but wow that seems to have raced by. 
Chryss so close now, are you all ready? 
Lindsey -my DS1 weighed similar to Rowan at that age, he was always slender even though he ate like a horse, hes always been so active. Hes still a little smaller than most of his classmates now, but not the smallest. So they all catch up in the end. 
Blue - Oscar also had bronchiolitis over Christmas and had a little inhaler to help him. Was so scary. But they seem to recover quickly. Hopefully it was just a one off! 

Hope everyone else is well.

Love to everyone and the little people, and the new people. Thinking of you all.
Lots of love x x x x x


----------



## Linnypops

Lit - aw love! That sounds rubbish! As ljs says do you have a union you can go to? :hugs: when are you due to go back? Also sorry to hear Nevadas sleep still troublesome. Still having issues here too. I got 3 hours last night - partly my own fault for going out till 1am :haha: but elka more difficult to settle at night now. I'm assuming something's happening. I feel v paranoid at the mo now too as I got her up in the night 2 nights ago and she was COVERED in vomit. It was just awful - she was fast asleep so didn't seem to bother her but I dunno - it was just quite excessive

LJ! Good to hear from you! Glad to hear little oscars sitting up - really feels like that's when they start being a wee person x


----------



## Literati_Love

LJ - Thanks so much for sharing your experience. I actually wrote you a really long reply the day you posted, but then it mysteriously disappeared and I've been too frustrated to re-type it since then! But to sum it up...

No, my workplace is not unionized. In some ways I like this but it definitely doesn't help the situation in this case. I know that they aren't obligated to allow us to work part-time, but the annoying thing is that my employer made it seem like it would be NO problem for her to return part time and didn't indicate any sort of issue. So to then use it against her when she returned was pretty rotten. I technically CAN work full time, but the thought of it makes me so depressed that I cannot even function. I don't like the idea that someone else would be spending more time with my own child than I would be (and I know some people have to or even want to work full time with kids and I completely respect that; it just is NOT for me)! I have done a lot of thinking over the last few days since hearing this news. My DH suggested asking them directly what sort of terms and conditions they would put on me if I were to return part-time (and if they would even be willing), and at the time I was overly emotional and felt my employer was out to get me so there would be no way they would be honest. However, the thought of working full-time is actually so repugnant to me that I am coming around to the idea that DH might be right and I might just have to have an honest conversation with them. Plus, if they write back and tell me there would be NO disadvantages/tacked on conditions to me returning part time, then at least I have that in writing so if they did try to pull one over on me when I returned, I would really have a leg to stand on when I fought it. Also, if they tell me the only way I can come back to a secure position is to work full time, then at least I will know for sure. Sigh. 

The thought of it really breaks my heart and I do hope we can come to some sort of agreement. They can't pretend that they NEED my position to be full-time, because they didn't even replace me during my maternity leave. I really think they just want to get rid of all people who take maternity leave because it is inconvenient for them to accommodate us for leave and pregnancy, etc. Extremely NOT okay of them, but since my co-worker didn't fight it, they're even more likely to try to get away with it in the future. Like you, I actually *need* to work so don't have the luxury of just quitting like your co-worker did (and mine)! I am so glad you fought it and got your way in the end! Your situation gives me hope, and I'm thankful you shared that with me. :)

Oscar sounds just delightful! Nevada is a big baby as well, although she doesn't weigh quite as much as Oscar! She is 21.5 lb (9.75 kg) and 29" long so she is actually wearing 12-18 month clothes already! :haha: We were at the doctor today and apparently both her height and weight are off the charts, so there is no percentile for her anymore (I guess...100th percentile! haha). Nevada has been exactly the same way with solids, although we just started yesterday. She LOVES her milk but she was absolutely disgusted when we gave her carrots. Now if she even SEES a carrots she makes a revolted face and clamps her mouth shut. Hopefully both Oscar and Nevada will start liking solids a bit better soon. I'm very happy he sleeps well for you, especially since your first was such a bad sleeper! I really hope my next baby is a better sleeper too. :winkwink:

I hope you enjoy your trip to Disneyland! I'm sure it will be very busy but I hope you can still relax and have a lot of fun!! Thanks so much for updating!

Linny - As I mentioned to LJ above, no, unfortunately my company is not unionized so I have no help in that regard. If they try to do something similar to me, I would have to make a complaint to the Labour Board and take them to court, I guess. A lot of trouble, which is probably why my co-worker didn't bother. 

That sounds awful about Elka's sleep (although I'm the same way with going to bed way too late and then being so tired the next day). It's really too bad Elka has been sleeping worse! And absolutely awful that she woke up covered in vomit! Have you taken her to the doctor recently? It seems like she is getting an excessive amount of stomach bugs. :( Nevada has started doing what you mentioned Elka doing a while ago. On top of all her other wake-ups, she has also been waking up just to babble, hum, and whack her arms up and down in the middle of the night. It is so annoying! The other night she was up for 1.5 hours doing that! I finally got up with her because she started to fuss (before that she was totally content) and she ended up burping and falling back asleep. So I wonder if a trapped burp woke her up? It was so bizarre because I haven't burped her in the night in months...so I never even thought of that. 

Really hope you are finally at the end of all the illnesses!

Oh, and I have a question! I only ask you because you seem to have researched sleep a lot. I know it's common for babies to wake up at the end of a sleep cycle if they don't know how to put themselves back to sleep. However, is there any reason they should have trouble transitioning from light to deep sleep? During naps, Nevada always wakes up after 30 minutes. Most of the time we can get her back to sleep and she is fine, but if the conditions aren't just right she will just stay awake and be very tired until her next nap. Once she has passed the 30 minute mark she is fine and definitely gets her deep sleep. I'm just confused why she has such issues transitioning into deep sleep. 

It sounds bad, but I am practically giddy right now because Nevada had her vaccines today and has now been napping for nearly 3 hours (and yes, I checked on her and she's fine)!!! She had only a 15 minute nap earlier because of the timing of her doctor's appointment, so I am just letting her sleep and enjoying every second of it. ;) Buahaha.

How is everyone else? I just love hearing the updates.


----------



## Linnypops

Hey lit - that's rubbish. I agree that sounding then out before you return is a good idea. At least if you know you can make plans/find alternatives? things are settling down with sickness a bit now. Since I started feeding elka at night again I'm trying to gently wean her from it again. She was waking 2 or 3 times a night again and taking over 32oz of milk a day as a result. Not helping the diarrhea situation. Ugh. First night I tried to go cold turkey with just water and I thought it was going ok and then she really started screaming at 3 am . Tried everything. Walking round, pacifier etc. so decided to do the thing where you gradually add a bit of water to the formula each night and wait a bit later to feed too (you just hold them/rock them etc to keep them calm and put off feeding an extra 15 or so mins each night) its hard work!! But we're back down to just 1 wake up. Fingers crossed! It's do tempting just to feed and put back down but now I'm back at work it's not tenable long term. 

Re:30 mins. As far as I can tell that's right after the deep sleep stage. The last 15 mins seems to be coming back into lighter sleep. it going to either be over tiredness/under tiredness or else food. I tend to top elka up before a nap and this will usually push her to 1:30. Though she's also been doing 30 mins at nursery recently too so maybe something's changing there. What's Nevadas avg wake time? maybe she's ready for slightly longer? You mentioned the third nap isn't always working out? Perhaps ready to drop it? Elka's on 2 now and has been for a good month or more.


----------



## Linnypops

I'll also say - when I first dropped her nap and had to get her to go longer awake she was v irritable but she seemed to get used to it pretty quickly. There were lots of well timed walks (no catnapping allowed!) and visits to play groups to keep her entertained


----------



## crysshae

Sayer Brecht arrived at 3:56 pm on 2/12, weighing 7 lb 10 oz and measuring 21 inches long. We are all so in love with him!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Linnypops

Hurray Cryss!!!! He's beautiful! Congratulations! Was everything according to plan? X


----------



## Literati_Love

Congrats Crys! What a cutie pie he is! Love the name. :) hope you are getting a bit of rest and tons of newborn cuddles!


----------



## Lindsay109

Huge congrats Crys, Sayer is beautiful!!! I hope you are all doing well :)

Blue, how is Asiah doing? I hope the christening went well and you are settled back at home :)

Alt, I'm so glad to hear things are going well for you!! I hope the sickness stays away!. Looking forward to hearing about your 20 week scan :)

Linny, I'm really glad to hear that your transition back to work went well for both you and Elka. I hope she gets a break from colds/flu/tummy bugs soon! I am back to work March 25. My mother in law will be looking after Rowan when I'm at work. I've been taking him over there more frequently lately so he'll get used to being at her place, napping there, etc. He is really a mommy's boy though, he doesn't want to be left with anyone other than DH or my mom. I"m sure he'll adjust, it will just take some time. He's funny, he doesn't even like strangers looking at him these days - he makes this funny face and starts whining. 

LL, don't worry about the solids, Rowan hated food when we started and now he LOVES it!! I really think he wasn't actually ready for solids until 7.5 - 8 months. If DH and I have another baby, I am not going to worry so much about solids. I think they take to it in their own time. I hope Nevada's sleep will improve for you soon. Rowan has been sleeping amazingly well the last couple weeks, now I just need to train myself to sleep again too. I'm still waking up many times each night and not a peep out of Rowan. I'm really sorry to hear about your work situation - I agree, an honest conversation with them about the implications of going down to part time, seems like a good way forward. At least that way you know what to expect.
Our date went really well thanks :) My mom and dad looked after Rowan for 5 hours, he went down for a nap for them with no problem, and even drank the EMB I left from his cup. According to my mother, he drank it very quickly and would have taken more, so I'm much less worried about getting milk into him when I go back to work. Since then, DH has also put him down for a nap a few times when I've been out (and given him milk from his straw cup) with no problem, so we're getting there. 

LJ's, it's lovely to see an update from you and I'm glad to hear everything is going so well. I too, am happy to hear that your second baby has been such a good sleeper - after having so much difficulty with Rowan's sleep I was beginning to wonder if I'd ever sleep again if we decide to have another baby, lol. It's good to hear a positive story :)

AFM, Rowan is finally sleeping (at least for now, lol)! The last couple weeks he's been going from about 7 pm - somewhere between 4:30 - 6:30 am and then up for a feed and back to sleep until around 8ish. He's also started doing some baby sign back to us (he does "more", "help" and "all done") and will say "bup" when he want's up, lol, it's very cute. He sure keeps us busy though, he is such an active little guy. I find myself looking forward to his nap times so I can sit down for a few minutes! 

Lots of big babies in this thread! Rowan is still fitting very easily into his 6 - 9 month clothing, haha. At least he's eating well now though so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - thanks for your thoughts on the sleep thing. She doesn't usually only have a 30 minute nap but it seems to be a transitional time because her eyes always fly open at that time. For the most part she falls back asleep and has about a 1.5 hour nap but at times if there is a noise or distraction right then she will wake up and not be able to get back to sleep so it seems like a fragile time for some reason. She is down to 2 naps now I would say (aside from the rare day). Her wake time increases throughout the day so 2-2.5 hours in the morning, then 3ish hours til her second nap and then 3.5ish hours before bed as long as she sleeps long enough. It is amazing how they can suddenly handle such long wake times but Nevada is doing very well with the two naps as long as no cat naps happen.

Lindsay - Rowan sounds like such a delight! I love that he knows how to say "up" now and I'm happy to hear the baby sign is going well! :) How fun to get to the stage where he can start to communicate a bit more clearly. I am excited for Nevada to start saying words on purpose. Right now she babbles all day long but she hasn't quite connected the dots on what her words mean yet haha. 
I am so glad your date went well and that your DH has been successful in getting Rowan down for naps without you! It is good to get practice before you go back to work. My DH has gotten really good at getting Nevada to nap as well, so that's good. Nevada is the same with really wanting ME at all times and only liking to be with DH or my mom, but I am sure Rowan will get used to your MIL very quickly. It's awesome he can at least be with family! And such good news that he took your milk from a cup so well when your mom watched him! 

I'm glad Rowan's sleep has improved so much! That does sound quite good (although I'd imagine that one wake-up still isn't fun because it never is)! I hope your body will let you sleep soon!! I also really hope our next baby sleeps way better than Nevada does. It seems like everyone else I know's babies sleep well so maybe The bad sleep thing won't happen to us twice. :p

Rowan's high energy sounds fun but tiring! Nevada is getting a lot more mobile these days and is starting to get into trouble as a result. She army crawls everywhere (and is also very close to a real crawl) and the other day she managed to remove the register vent from the wall, get my slippers in her mouth, find every wire/cord on the main floor (only a mild exaggeration), and started pulling herself up on a rickety book shelf! So I really have to watch her closely! But at the moment (I know it won't last) it's actually more relaxing because she will play on the floor for HOURS and doesn't require so much holding. :)

Did anyone do anything for Valentine's Day? We didn't but I am hoping we might get a date soon-ish. :) Would love to hear from blue, teacup, alt, Sara, Mrs W, bright, Kim, Sabster and everyone else on here too!


----------



## bluestars

Aaaargh cried no way! Cant believe it was that time already!!! Huge congratulations to you and your family. He is beautiful. So happy for you xxx


----------



## bluestars

Sorry i cant keep up these days. Will try soon. Asiah is not well again. Really think she meeds an inhalor but not getting anywhere. Had antibiotics now and nothing. So long nights and a grumpy baby xxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh no, blue! That must be really rough and stressful. Is there another Dr you could see who might listen to you better? You sound like you have your hands full. Hope Asiah starts feeling better soon!


----------



## Linnypops

Lindsay - Ah yeah we've started to notice the stranger danger with Elka recently. Not with everyone but some people she instantly screams if she sees them - it's really quite bizarre! It tends to be people who look very different to the people she's accustomed to seeing - so redheads elicit a very strong reaction. Women with bright lipstick is also a disaster. :haha: - I feel sorry for the people she does it to. 

So great to hear Rowan is signing now! And sleeping better!! I'm thinking I need to get more serious about teaching Elka signing as she has started to shout - a lot, very very loudly. It's either excitable or sort of angry? generally I can distract her with some toy or other but it is really fraying my nerves especially in public. I feel like if she could communicate with me through sign then life would be a lot quieter :haha:

Lit - So good to hear Nevada's moving about now! Have you baby-proofed the place? Elka still not moving yet - she can kind of get on her hands and knees but can't move from there. She tries really hard bless her but it just ain't happening yet. I am guessing her height and weight are slowing her down at the mo.

Blue - Ah god that sounds rough love! Hope she's feeling better soon. :( xx

As for us - Elka finally sleeping through again. I was feeding her at 12, 2/3 and 5 after her being ill and she just continued to wake once she got better - it was really causng me problems as i get up for work at 7 so after the 5 wake up i wasn't falling back to sleep. So I decided to try and night wean her - It's the method where you take a baseline of how many oz they take at each wake up and then every other night you dilute it with a bit more water (If you're breastfeeding you just reduce it by a minute every other night). I wasn't terribly hopeful but it worked! With no tears, no drama, nothing. It took 5 days - i'd got to 1oz formula and 3 oz water - and she just stopped waking up!?! Amazing. I kept the 12 feed as i didn't want it to be too drastic. It's been 2 nights so obviously i can't declare it cracked for good just yet but anyway - i'm grateful for 2 solid nights of sleep....naturally i woke up anyway wondering what was happening :haha: but much easier to fall back to sleep if not feeding.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies,

Congrats Crys!!! He is beautiful!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

Linny - we haven't quite baby proofed yet. We bought a baby gate and outlet covers but haven't actually installed them yet. Need to do that very soon! 
I'm sure Elka will get moving in her own time! My friend's baby (8 months) also got on hands and knees but never tried to move that way... But he is already walking with assistance! So I guess he is much more interested in walking than crawling which I know you've mentioned about Elka before. Plus, I think anywhere between 7-9 months is normal to start crawling so it could happen any time! 

Great job on weaning Elka off of nighttime feeds! That's awesome it worked so well and so quickly! I would imagine you'd be deathly tired with that many wake-ups and then getting up for a full day's work yet! At least I get to sit around like a zombie every morning! Hehe. Hopefully she gets rid of the midnight feeding soon too and you can get a proper night's sleep for once! :)

Bright - hey there. Any updates for us?


----------



## ljsmummy

Sorry its late but Congratulations Cryss! So excited to have another little boy join this lovely thread! Hope you are both doing great and having wonderful newborn snuggles....x x x


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies! 20 week ultrasound tomorrow, so excited and absolutely petrified!! I just pray this baby is super healthy!!

Crys, congrats!!!! <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Good luck, Alt! Praying all goes well. You will probably be flying high afterwards! Will you be finding out the gender of you can?


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks Lit!! We had our scan this morning and all was well! We found out that we're having a girl!! I'm excited and terrified!! <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Oh yay! Another girl! Hehehe. That's so exciting! Does it feel more real now? Have you thought of names yet? So glad all went well!


----------



## ljsmummy

Alt - Congratulations!! I cant believe how many little girls are on this thread lol im so jealous! Soo happy for you love, I remember the excited but terrified feeling. So glad all is good, that is really wonderful news x x x


----------



## Linnypops

Congratulations Di! That's great news! X


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies! Yes, it definitely feels more real!! We had our boy name picked out, but the girl name is waaaaaay tougher! We're working on it now. 

I just can't believe that she might be my rainbow after the storm! I am so incredibly overjoyed!! <3


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - it is such an amazing (but still scary!) feeling realizing that this really is your rainbow baby! It is so hard to believe it's true and I definitely didn't fully believe it until Nevada was safely in my arms. I can't wait for that day for you! 

And don't forget to pick a girl's name that ends in an "ah" sound to keep up with the trend. :winkwink: ;) hehe.


----------



## alternatedi

Ladies, bad news. My water is leaking and cervix is dialated to 3. Just hit 21 weeks today. In hospital bedrest, getting intravenous antibiotics in hope we can keep her in at least 3 weeks till viability. Please pray with all you have!!!


----------



## Linnypops

Oh god Di!!!! I have it all crossed for you both darling. Please please make sure you get the best advice and attention there. XX


----------



## Lindsay109

Di, oh no! You and your little girl are in my thoughts! Sending lots of positive vibes your way and hoping for the best possible outcome :hugs:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

i think im going insane i miscarried deceber 18th but had no scan just a test to say negative was all i needed, periods havent really come back just spotting sunday night i went out for a meal for friends birthday got home was sooo full so lay on my bed and felt what i can really only describe as 10 little kicks low down in my tummy i just put it off as wind and ignored it ever since tho i keep feeling movement in my tummy like rolling and pokes and currently have pressure feeling under my ribs i dunno if im just thinking about it or not but NEVER had this before not other then when preg with lena and freaking out now, i dont want to go doc as he will prob certify me crazy n have me carted off i have even tested again and negative


----------



## ljsmummy

Di - sorry have only just seen your post, sending you hugs and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are getting the exact care and attention you and little lady need right now. Please update us when you can xx

Whisper - as much as you dont want to I really think you should go and get checked out by a doctor! So what if they say youre just a bit crazy...at least you could put your mind at rest. They are there to help you after all. When did you last test? Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ljsmummy said:


> Di - sorry have only just seen your post, sending you hugs and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you are getting the exact care and attention you and little lady need right now. Please update us when you can xx
> 
> Whisper - as much as you dont want to I really think you should go and get checked out by a doctor! So what if they say youre just a bit crazy...at least you could put your mind at rest. They are there to help you after all. When did you last test? Xx

Yesterday i got 2 feint second lines on a clear blue not sure if evaps or not but at least i can tell them i had a feint positive


----------



## ljsmummy

Make an appointment! If you got faint lines and periods have not returned they will definitely take you seriously. I would ask for a scan to get some clarity.Could it possibly be a new pregnancy? Xx


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ljsmummy said:


> Make an appointment! If you got faint lines and periods have not returned they will definitely take you seriously. I would ask for a scan to get some clarity.Could it possibly be a new pregnancy? Xx

no no chance of new pregnancy hubby and i are separated now and not had any you know what since wayyyyy before the miscarriage :shrug: this is my feint line lol they are still there this morning too
 



Attached Files:







11039709_10153108607844518_171876868_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## ljsmummy

I can see a line on the top one for sure. I wonder if your hcg hasn't yet returned to zero from the miscarriage? Im not sure how long it can take. But if the blood test they did back then was negative then the levels must have been fairly low. How confusing! You really need to see a doctor hun, hopefully they can tell you whats going on.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ljsmummy said:


> I can see a line on the top one for sure. I wonder if your hcg hasn't yet returned to zero from the miscarriage? Im not sure how long it can take. But if the blood test they did back then was negative then the levels must have been fairly low. How confusing! You really need to see a doctor hun, hopefully they can tell you whats going on.

thats just it i had no blood tests done other than hospital and they never said anything about them


----------



## teacup

Thinking of you Di, I hope they can keep her in there for you, sending lots of positive vibes and love. xxx


----------



## teacup

crysshae said:


> Sayer Brecht arrived at 3:56 pm on 2/12, weighing 7 lb 10 oz and measuring 21 inches long. We are all so in love with him!

Aww congratulations Cry! He's absolutely gorgeous! xx


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies! Day 4, still hanging tough! Begging for God to pull us through, no matter the outcome!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

alternatedi said:


> Thanks ladies! Day 4, still hanging tough! Begging for God to pull us through, no matter the outcome!

fingers crossed for you hun praying for you and your little one :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Whisper, I agree with LJ's, good idea to get it checked out by the doctor, especially with faint positive tests still after all this time. 

Di, glad to hear you and LO are hanging in there! 4 days down and hopefully many many more to go before she makes her arrival. Thinking of you!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies! Had a scare yesterday with some contractions but meds seemed to calm things down. I'm praying for a miracle and the strength to handle any outcome.


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies

Alt - I am praying for you and baby girl. 

Crys - Congrats, such a beautiful baby

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - I had my second scan Saturday (2/28/15) and the follicles were measuring less than 10 in my right ovary and less than 11 in my left ovary. Also, my estrogen level was 90.7 which the nurse said is lower than they would expect at 4day, with that they upped my Menopur from 75 to 150 and kept Gonal F the same. I went back today (Monday 3/2/15) and I had 6 in the right ovary and 4 in the left ovary all measuring 10+ which I pray is good. I haven't gotten my estrogen results yet today. But will update you ladies once I do. Please if you have any advice or insight please supply me with it. Feeling a little worried.


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - So sorry I didn't see this until now! I am so sorry this is happening to you! As if you haven't been through enough already! Hang in there! I Will be praying for you and baby and I truly hope she can hang in there for several more weeks! :hugs: You are so brave! 

Whisper - if you have remaining hCG in your system still from the mc then you may need medication or a d&c. They should definitely be doing blood work at least if not an ultrasound. I would go to your doctor ASAP. As for the kicks, they are probably just phantom kicks. I have had them a lot since having Nevada. However, the positive test and not periods is no joke! 

Bright - thanks for the update! I hope all goes well with this one. 

Teacup - how is Ida doing? Can't believe she is 4 months already.


----------



## brighteyez73

Ok ladies,

How is everyone?

Alt - still praying for you and baby!!!

Just got the call and my estradiol went from 117 to 435 and the follicles are measuring at 11. I start taking the ganirelix tonight and then every morning starting tomorrow along with the other meds. I am getting excited because once you start ganirelix it means we're getting close. Thank you ladies for your support and encouragement.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

7 days in and we're still here. My daughter is so strong and I'm determined to get her to a point where she can prove all the doctors wrong.

In 7 days, we'll get steroids to develop her lungs. Please God, let us make it there and beyond!!!


----------



## Literati_Love

That's right! Prove them all wrong, baby! You can do this! 

Hang in there, Diana! :hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

Stay strong Diana, I have every faith in your little lady! I can tell already she's a tough cookie. You are in my thoughts every day, sending you love and strength xx

Good luck Bright! I hope this is your cycle xx


----------



## Linnypops

Di - you are so close love! Not long to go - chances improve every single day you can both hold on. Thinking of you both xx

Bright - I hope this means good news love x


----------



## Lindsay109

Diana, thinking of you and your little one lots! Hope you are both doing well :hugs:


----------



## ljsmummy

Same here Di! Keep coming back and checking for updates. Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## klsltsp

Same here Di... prayers for you and your daughter.. I keep checking too for updates... we're all thinking of you.


----------



## ljsmummy

Kim so lovely to hear from you!
Have I missed something. ...or do you have a new ticker there. .!!!xx


----------



## klsltsp

hahaha yeah.... so we decided we were done, and about 3 weeks ago I gave away EVERYTHING... I have no baby stuff left.... then bamm ... I'm joking it's the one shot wonder :haha: since we only dtd 1 time last month and I thought that we were outside of my ovulation time... I must have o'd late...

I have not yet told OH... going to see how things go. I had my betas done yesterday.. 1338 at 4w5d, so not bad, doing a repeat tomorrow, then an u/s on March 24 to hopefully see that this baby has not implanted on my c-section scar!

And thank you :)


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful Kim. I hope your little one implanted in a perfect spot. 

Good luck Bright!

Di - I'm praying for you and your little one.


----------



## Linnypops

Wow kim that's great news! The beta's sound really good. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## ljsmummy

Kim thats fantastic! And so typical that you have given all your stuff away. But everything happens for a reason. Fingers crossed for this little one being in the right place, betas sound really promising. I didnt tell DH for about 3 weeks when I got pregnant after the ectopic, so I completely get where you're coming from! Cautiously and quietly absolutely thrilled for you   xx


----------



## Lindsay109

Congratulations Kim!! What amazing news :) Of course it happens after you give away all your baby stuff, haha. I'll keep my fingers crossed that baby has implanted away from your c-section scar.


----------



## Literati_Love

Kim!!!! That is so Amazing! It figures it would work out that way. I am so happy for you!!!! Hope all goes extremely well! Keep us posted!!!' When are you due?


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies... I'm still wrapping my head around it... :haha:

My due date would be 11 Nov 2015, but that's 40 weeks, and I'll be sectioned between 35-37 weeks.. so likely an Oct baby.


----------



## Literati_Love

That is just wonderful!!! I think a fall baby would be so nice! What month were your other children born? Do you have any symptoms yet? :)


----------



## klsltsp

We don't have any fall babies in my family so it's perfect :) my oldest is Feb my youngest is June. 

A bit of nausea. ... no surprise :) usually kicks in at 6 weeks I high gear so trying to enjoy as much yummy food now while I can ;) and my books are crazy... oh and the fatigue but I don't have time to be tired I am falling asleep on the couch by 7:30 haha

I am going for my second beta today... If this is good then I may start believing it...


----------



## klsltsp

Just got my second beta... 2998, doubling time of 40 hrs :) :happydance:


----------



## crysshae

That's wonderful!


----------



## ljsmummy

Perfect kim!! So happy for you! Xxx


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies sorry I went to long without an update!

First of all, Kim that is the best news ever! I am so incredibly excited for you!! I can't wait to follow your journey to your rainbow along with you!

As for me and baby girl, we are still hanging tough! We're 22 weeks and six days today and we received two doses of steroids, One yesterday and one today at midnight. Tomorrow marks the day that my hospital considers her viable, although her chances are very very slim.


----------



## alternatedi

If I can keep her cozy to 24 weeks, she'll have a 50-50 shot. At 28 weeks that goes up to 90%. 

They've already told me the longest to let me go is 34 weeks. At that point the risk of infection outweighs the benefits of her cooking any longer. Based on this, I bet you know that you know what my goal is???

&#65533;&#65533;


----------



## klsltsp

Di soo good to hear from you.. keep baking that baby!! and medicine is amazing these days and early babies can do sooo well!!

Have you dialated any futher? 

Fingers crossed and bake baby bake!!!

Good job momma!!!


----------



## ljsmummy

Great to hear from you Di we've all been rooting for you and your little girl! You are doing an amazing job, and I second Kim early babies do absolutely great these days. Hang on in there you are both doing so well. In my thoughts and prayers. 
Thank you for updating us 
x x x x x x


----------



## alternatedi

Still a three from what we know, but no internal exams make it difficult to know for sure. Soni tech yesterday saw no evidence of additional dilation. So WOOHOO!!!


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks for the kind thoughts and for keeping us in your prayers everyone!! Things are steady here, which is proof all the positive vibes are working!!!


----------



## crysshae

Praise the Lord, Di! So glad to hear y'all are doing well. 34 weeks is the goal!


----------



## Literati_Love

Di - so glad things are going ok still! I hope you can keep baby in there until 34 weeks! Hehe. 

Kim - so wonderful about your betas! Very excited for you! And yes, 6 weeks is when my morning sickness fully kicked in as well! Haha! The joys.


----------



## Linnypops

Well done di! I've heard so many good outcomes - and seen them from very early babies. Friends of ours little boy was born about 24 weeks. But yes! 34 weeks is ideal! Praying for you both x

Kim - brilliant betas love! Did you tell your hubby? X


----------



## klsltsp

Di that is awesome news that the u/s tech did not see any more dilation!! looks like you're in for a long stay at the hospital :) 

Yes I finally told my OH, after I got my second beta result, my first beta at 19dpo was 1338, my second at 21 dpo was 2998... had a third one done today at 23 dpo. My OH is cautiously happy, very relieved with the bloodwork results, it will be nice to have the u/s to see the implantation location... going to be a long 11 days.... sigh....


----------



## brighteyez73

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone? I know I have been MIA, but here is an quick update. I had retrieval on 3/11/15, 5eggs retrieved, yesterday the report was that I had 2embies left and today they are still kicking. They should be 2cell today but they are 4cell, my little overachievers. I cried the whole time driving to lunch and was thanking God for the good report today!!!


----------



## brighteyez73

Congrats Kim!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also, ladies I forgot to mention that my transfer is cancelled due to high progesterone level. So all embies will be frozen and maybe transfer in May. Was a little bummed but I am feeling better today.


----------



## Lindsay109

Diana, so glad to hear things are going well - you and your little girl are fighters! I hope you've got some good books and movies to keep you busy.

Kim, great news on the beta's! Fingers crossed for the ultrasound!

Bright, glad to hear your ivf is going well. Fingers crossed for good news in May :)

Crys, how is little Sayer doing? Any updated photos for us? :)


----------



## Literati_Love

Alt - hope you're hanging in there! 

Kim- wow, 6 weeks already! How do you feel? 

Bright - sorry you have to wait for May now. 

Lindsay - are you enjoying your last few weeks of mat leave? I hope the weather has been nice over there! We seem to be getting an early spring (so far) which feels amazing. I am going to start taking Nevada on some walks soon. 

Crys - how are things going? 

Linny - how is poor Elka doing? I saw your post about her having croup. I can't believe the bad luck you've had with sicknesses! We just recently got over a rough couple weeks where Nevada had such a bad cold we literally had to stay up all night holding her upright so she could breathe one night, and for several nights I was up a lot with her as she screamed every time I put her down. Then it turned out she had bronchitis so we had to do 10 days of antibiotics. DH and I were both sick and it was just such an exhausting two weeks! I very much felt for you remembering how sick you all have been lately! :hugs:


----------



## Lindsay109

Still thinking of you Diana! Hope all is going well :)

LL, yes, we have had beautiful weather! It's been an amazing spring and we haven't had nearly the amount of rain we usually have. Rowan and I were down at the beach today and we didn't even need jackets. He loves crawling around in the sand, over the logs, etc. I hope your weather continues to improve so you can start going out on walks, it sure is nice to get out of the house. This is my last week of mat leave - I go back next week for 2 afternoons. In some ways I'm looking forward to it (for example I'll actually get to sit down for more than 5 minutes at a time, lol.....trying to be positive), but don't really feel ready for it yet. Oh well, such is life and I'm sure we will adjust. I've been told the first couple weeks are the hardest, and then it gets easier. Any news on your work situation? Have you spoken to them at all yet?

Linny, I also saw your post about Elka's croup - poor little thing, she's had a really rough winter with illnesses! Poor you guys too, it must be so hard seeing her sick. I hope she's feeling better soon and gets a little break from being sick!


----------



## Linnypops

Di - how are you doing love?

Bright - sorry things have been delayed - bit I hope everything goes well when you do the transfer

Lit - ah love so sorry to hear Nevadas been ill too - we've ha the same thing with crying when trying to lie her down. Well it's been up and down really, night before last she fell asleep in my arms and was fine to be put down after but last night was up and down trying to get her to sleep. Every time I put her down she started coughing and waking herself up again so eventually I just put her down on her side and rubbed her back. Upset for a wee bit but went to sleep like that till 7. Is Nevada feeling better now? I'm off work today ill - I really need to rest and Elka's at nursery so I can (she's fine during the day!) - really weird being at home on my own! 

Lindsay - ah love back to work is a weird mix of sadness and kind of good to interact with people again without it being mainly baby talk! Hehe. Took me a few weeks to get used to it but it really helps when you know he littles have settled well with their carers


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!! Sorry I didn't update.

Good news first: my baby girl is here and is kicking behind in the NICU.

Bad news: I went into labor Saturday and delivered her at 11:01pm at 23w1d. Fortunately my hospital intervenes at 23 weeks and quickly stabilized her. 

She has been outperforming every statistic there is - she's the most exceptional little person!

Here name is Amal and she weighed 1 pound 7 oz at birth. Today she started her regular feedings and she's doing great so far!


----------



## Linnypops

Di!!!! Congratulations, oh god that is so great that she's doing well, what a litle trooper. I am very fortunate to know a little boy born at that age and he's an absolute wonder x


----------



## ljsmummy

Congratulations Di!! Wonderful that your hospital are doing such an amazing job. A very good friend of mine had her little girl at a time, she weighed just 1lb 3! She is now about to turn 3 and is great friends with my little boy, she is bigger/taller than him and has the personality to match! 
Sending you love, best wishes, strength and prayers to you and baby Amal xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Di OMG congratulations!! sounds like she's doing amazing!! so happy for you.


----------



## Literati_Love

Diana - Wow Congrats! :happydance: I am so glad Amal is doing even better than expected! I can imagine this would be a stressful time for you but I hope Amal continues to do wonderfully! She is such a feisty one! 

Lindsay - I'm sorry you're back at work this week but how wonderful that you only have to do 2 afternoons (trying not to drip with jealousy here). Are you doing a gradual return to work? Or will 2 afternoons/week just be your normal schedule? I hope Rowan does extremely well and that the transition to work is easier than you think. The adult conversation and sitting down for longer periods will be nice, I'm sure. It's good to focus on the positives. :winkwink: I'm sure it will be tough, but you can do it!
I haven't figured out anything with work yet. I'm feeling stressed about it and have been drafting an e-mail to them but it's so hard to know how to word things. I'm not sure if I should just be short and sweet, stay positive and act like I don't even know about my co-worker and see what they say...or if I should be quite detailed and serious and have my negotiating shoes on. It is keeping me up at night to say the least. :wacko: I'll let you know when I finally do figure things out with them.

Sounds like you had a lot of fun with Rowan at the beach and out and about before you returned to work. :) I can't wait to bring Nevada to the beach this summer.

Linny - Yes, Nevada is all better now! Thanks. It sounds like you really needed that day off at home to recover! I would imagine it would be very odd to be home alone now! The other day dh drove around a bit with Nevada while I went inside and it felt SO weird. It was only about 15-20 minutes but felt very long and I wasn't sure what to do with myself. Are you and Elka feeling better now? I hope so.


----------



## Lindsay109

Diana - congrats on the arrival of little Amal!!! She sounds like quite a fighter and we'll all be here cheering her on :) How are you doing? I also know a couple very early preemies and they are both happy healthy young kids now.

LL - yes, I'm doing a gradual return (more for Rowan's benefit than mine) - 2 afternoon for the first 2 weeks, then 4 afternoons for the remainder of April, then 1 whole day and 3 afternoons. When we made the plan, I was quite concerned about how often he was still nursing and what he would do when I was gone for longer periods of time, but he has cut way back on nursing over the last few weeks and is eatings TONS, so I'm not worried about that anymore. 

Sorry that you're feeling stressed about work, I'm sure I would feel the same way if I were in your shoes. If it was me I would probably go for short and sweet and just say something like I was considering coming back part time and wondering if they would have any problem with that, and if there would be any consequences of returning part time.... if they're negative or vague or noncommittal you could then follow up with your negotiating shoes on ;) I hope you get it sorted out and things work out the way you want them to - you don't want things keeping you up at night (especially if Nevada is still doing that too, haha). How is she sleeping these days? To give you some hope, Rowan suddenly started sleeping through the night just before 10 months. Most nights he goes right through 6:30/7pm - 7/8am (I honestly NEVER thought that would happen, so it is possible and eventually they do learn how to sleep!)


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - that gradual return to work sounds like a very good idea, especially for Rowan as you say. Gets him used to being away from you and keeps it less stressful on the both of you! That's good to know that he is nursing less often so you don't have to worry about that on top of everything! Sounds like you have a great schedule worked out. Is he getting close to walking yet? He has always seemed very active! Nevada is cruising around on furniture and keeping me on my toes these days. :) 

That's wonderful about Rowan's sleep! I'm glad he is finally sleeping through the night for you. I do hope Nevada gradually gets there on her own because every time I try to do something to fix things I end up feeling very depressed (as I've mentioned before) so I am just going with how she is and if she fixes her sleep, great. Last night she had a very good night for her and only woke up about 5 times (in a 12 hour period). It's usually 7 so who knows...maybe things are getting better. But I have pretty much accepted that she will probably go into toddlerhood not sleeping through the night. All I know is we won't be trying for another baby until she sleeps through the night! Haha. 

I like your idea about how to approach work about the PT thing. I think the main thing is just asking WHAT the conditions would be so that I make sure I know what I'm getting myself into. If I seem more positive then maybe they will be more likely to respond positively as well.


----------



## bluestars

Congratulations Di. Sorry for such stressful time. I have just came on to all of this excitement. I will pray for you all. What an amazing little girl you have !!

Kim- Im so ecstatic for you! I have been thinking about you loads. So pleased to see you back. Keep growing little seedling!!!!

Dianna roll on may for you!

All you mummies i hope you are all well. Sorry i havent been on! Who knew being a mummy was soo full time haha only kidding. I dont get very much time to myself. (I dont mind really) 

So since i have been last on i have came away from my home again. My Nan has passed away and lots of family issues. However little Asiah is thriving ! Shes 4 months... 5 months on 27th ! (Where does the time go) i wosh this little group where on facebook in a little provate group. I seem to manage to keep in touch better via that and im always think8ng of you all but this is so long to work and read through. Asiah is sitting up!!! Has been since she turned four months!!! However cant roll onto her stomach haha she hates tummy time. Still soley bfing although has sooks of pears apples etc. Talks none stop, giggles all the time and lots of smiles. Shes just my little perfect. Sleeping however.... shes oicks and chooses. Not the bwst...not the worst. 

Any of you ladies up for joining a secret page together to keep in touch better ? I could set one up?


----------



## Lindsay109

LL, poor you - I totally remember what it's like to wake up that often. At Nevada's age, Rowan was very similar - doing the every 1.5 - 2 hourly wake ups ALL night long, it's really rough. Hopefully she will surprise you. I also thought we'd be going well into toddlerhood with night wakings (and even now I do anticipate rough sleep patches ahead) but he's sleeping beautifully for the time being. It'll be interesting to see if me going back to work will mess with the sleep at all - hopefully not. 

Rowan is getting very close to walking I think. He can stand independently and walks all over the place with his little pushing walker and he's just recently figured out how to back himself out of a corner and turn around with the walker, it's quite cute. He's also learned how to climb which is scary, lol. He managed to get up on the couch the other day, little monkey!

Blue, it's so nice to see an update from you as well :) I'm sorry to hear about your Nan, and that you've had to be away from ho me again for a while. Hopefully things will settle down for you soon. Asiah sounds like she's doing great!! Time sure does fly doesn't it? Rowan is going to be 1 on tuesday - I can't believe it, it feels like just yesterday he was a tiny baby. I'm definitely up for doing a secret page on Facebook - I also find it easier keeping up with things there. 

Kim, how are things going? Did you have your scan yet? I forgot when you said it was going to be. 

Diana, I hope you and Amal are doing well! Thinking of you both


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

Di - hope you're doing well!? How's your little lady?

Blue - so great to hear from you! Glad Asiah doing good , wow she's really moving on! Amazing. I'd be totally up for a Facebook group. Shall I start one? I guess we then need to friend one another so ican add everyone to it. If everyone sends me their fb page I can friend you and then add you in.

LL - ugh sleep issues are the worst. It makes it seem like one never ending day! I agree with Lindsay to maybe ask in a softly softly way so you can gauge the situation with work and negotiate from there. I forgot to ask where are you putting Nevada when you go back? 

Lindsay - wow! Well done rowan! On both walking and sleepig! Quite unusual it seems to be hitting a milestone and sleeping well. Or so it seems from these boards. 

Afm - elka has recovered from croup only o get a horrible vomiting bug which I then got . We were staying at a friends when I got it - every hour all night I was sick. Then my friend also got it. Oh it's been an awful string of bad luck. Elka really not herself recently either. Wondering if it's finally teeth (she has none so far) nursery say she's just wanting to be held and no energy, moaning a lot, not interested in playing. Can't figure it out really. She's trying to crawl and clamber which is great.... Hoping it won't be too long before she's moving about. I feel terrible some days about having to leave her while working - it just seems like she needs me at the mo but I don't have that option. :(


----------



## Literati_Love

Blue - it's so wonderful to hear from you! Even though you were "kidding" about mommyhood being so full time, I actually was genuinely surprised at first about never having a moment of free time once Nevada was born! :haha: Parenting is such an all-encompassing thing...and as you said you don't mind, and neither do I. However, sometimes you don't even realize how much you need a break. I would encourage you to get your DH to watch Asiah while you do something you enjoy regularly, whether that be just taking a bath, going for a walk, joining an exercise class or going for a quick coffee with a friend! Maybe you already do that but honestly it is so easy to lose those simple things and be ok with it but it is important to have a few moments to yourself each week! :) 
Sounds like Asiah is doing very well! They get so fun around that age! Even though the really sweet "baby" stage is over around 4 months, their personalities get a lot more fun around that age! :) 

Very sorry about your Nan. :hugs:

I would be up for a secret facebook group as well. 

Lindsay - I sent an email to work yesterday so hopefully they reply soon! I kept it short, sweet and upbeat. Hopefully it will go over well but waiting for their reply is stressful!! 

That's exciting about Rowan learning to walk! I'm sure he will get there soon. They progress so quickly. Nevada isn't climbing for the most part, but the other day she managed to climb up onto the love seat somehow and then immediately started crying. I don't think she actually knew what she was doing and she felt confused once she was up there and didn't know what to do with herself! Hehe. 

I hope your return to work doesn't affect Rowan's sleep in the least! I'm also glad his sleep managed to improve even when you had lost hope!

Linny - Nevada will be going to a small home-based daycare when I go back to work. I'm having trouble wih my provider, though. She's my cousin so I am having issues with her not being as professional as I'd like because there is a family connection. Basically she has agreed to watch Her but is bad about replying to any of my messages and we haven't discussed the fine details yet. It is starting to really annoy me so I hope she still works out. 

I feel SOOOOO bad for you and Elka with all the illnesses lately! I can't believe your terrible luck. Seems like a bit of a nightmare! I'd imagine it will get easier once she's closer to a year and has developed a stronger immune system. Until then, hang in there! You're doing the best you can! You have to work as you said, and Elka will be ok! She has an awesome and supportive mommy and even though she is not feeling herself these days, I am sure she will start to improve soon! It must be heartbreaking hearing about her being so lethargic at daycare, though. 

I'll message you my name. I don't care if you all know my name, but I'd rather it not be mentioned ON BnB since it is so public. Thanks! :)


----------



## dreamingmom

Hi ladies, 

I have not been on BNB since December, so I just took a few minutes to read the most recent post. Congratulations to all the new babies and milestones and prayers and baby dust for all still trying. 

Quick refresher on my story: I have been TTC since July 2013. BFP August 2014 and MC a few days after my BFP. 

I had high hope to conceive again right away but as usual life had its own plan and Conceiving again right away was not in the cards for me. I started to become very depressed so took a step away from BNB and I tried to focus on other goals in my life. I started a new exercise routine in November(doing Zumba and teaching myself to belly dance) I figured if pregnancy gives you a big belly, I couldn't get to upset when AF came since my new goal was to have a flat belly. I am now up to 4 hours of dancing a week and although I won't say I have a flat belly it is definitely less jiggely. Anyway, I finally made a appointment with my OBGYN to see what my next step is. The appointment is on April 21 which is a bit ironic since that would have been my original due date. 
So, with this appointment scheduled, I really tried to focus on not ,worrying about TTC or changing my life style during the two week wait this month like I normally do. 
Well, AF is now 3-4 days late and I have all the same pregnancy symptoms I did last time. My nausea started 2 days ago and my Boobs are super full and round, and a bit sore. I am also super tired and noticed today that I kept feeling out of breath. I have not been closely tracking my cycle days but I am about 14 DPO. I have not tested yet because I did not get the BFP the 1st time till 16 DPO and I lost it at 20 DPO. Ideally I want to wait until after 20 DPO but I am scheduled to get my hair dyed on Saturday so I think I should test prior to that. Since, I know your not suppose to get your hair dyed when you are pregnant. I'm not sure how I'm feeling about this, my head is spinning. I am afraid to get my hopes up incase AF is just late, or if it is a BFP I'm terrified that I will loss it again so I am not allowing myself to be positive yet.


----------



## Literati_Love

Dreaming mom- I'm so sorry you've been through such a struggle with conceiving since your MC. That sounds really tough. Good for you for getting in such good shape and trying to stay positive. I really hope this is your rainbow BFP. Good luck with testing in a few days! :)


----------



## Lindsay109

Linny, poor little Elka, and poor you too!! Sounds like you really have had a very rough winter with illnesses. I hope things settle down soon! At least she'll have natural immunity to lots of bugs after all of this (and you will too :) ).  I hope she starts feeling more like herself soon too, I can imagine it's heartbreaking to leave her when she's acting like that :hugs: You're doing the best you can and I'm sure Elka knows that too, hang in there! Maybe it is teeth - Rowan was very fussy the week before he got his first 2 teeth (we were away that week and I thought it was just the change in environment). He also had a hard time with the top 4 teeth (and bit me a LOT when he was nursing, ouch!), but just cut tooth number 7 and I didn't notice any signs. So, even if it is teeth, they hopefully will not all be so hard on her.

Rowan is not quite walking yet so we may still have some sleep disruption before that milestone - in fact it's probably quite likely as I have just written about how wonderfully he is sleeping, haha. 

I'll send you my FB info too :)

LL, I'll keep my fingers crossed that your work responds soon, and in a positive way! Aww, poor Nevada up on the loveseat... at least she didn't try to dive head first off of it, lol. Rowan has figured out how to turn around to climb down from things, but at the beginning he would try and go head first, silly boy. You're right, they do change sooo quickly - it's amazing to think of all the things they've learned in the short space of time since they were born. That's good that Nevada is going to a small home based daycare, hopefully your cousin will be more responsive to sorting out the details soon! 

Dreaming, sorry to hear about the ongoing difficulties you have been having, but good for you for starting the new exercise routine, etc. Your symptoms sound positive! I'll keep my fingers crossed that this is your rainbow BFP and that you'll have another reason to see the OB/GYN on April 21st :)


----------



## dreamingmom

Still no AF. POAS this am - BFN. I'm going to try again in a few days if AF is still a no show. If I'm not pregnant then I am sick since I have had a severely sensitive stomach the last few days.


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!!

Amal is still doing wonderfully - she was graduated to the c-pap two days ago and has done much better than expected! I'm so proud of her.

She turns 2 weeks old in 30 minutes - two weeks of miracles. Today I'd be 25w1d - she's such a fierce little fighter. 

Here she is holding her daddy's hand:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Literati_Love

Diana - wow, what tiny and adorable hands Amal has! I'm so glad she is doing so well! I hope you are getting some rest and not feeling too overwhelmed! Amazing that she is 2 weeks old already! 

Dreaming - sorry about the BFN. Did you say you got a late BFP with your last pregnancy as well? It is curious about your sensitive stomach the last little while. 

Lindsay - oh my! That would have been frightening having Rowan climbing off things head first! It is a good thing he learned quickly! I find Nevada always wants to do the most dangerous things. It isn't enough to cruise around with the couches and love seat... She will ALWAYS find her way back to our rickety end table which could easily topple over under her weight. It gets exhausting pulling her away from that over and over and over again all day long! Haha. 
How is Rowan adjusting to your return to work so far? I hope he's handling it with no problems at all! :)


----------



## Linnypops

Hey ladies

I'm going to sort out the Facebook group tonight- I need to get on the computer to do it! Again, if you want to join send me a pm and I'll add you!

Di! What a beautiful photo! Those tiny wee hands!

Just popping in and out - great thing this weekend elka is well!!! Hurray. However DF has flu and I slipped a disc. Argh! Heh, well elk is happy so I'm happy anyway, even though I can't really do much! X


----------



## bluestars

Glad you girls are up for secret fb page. Definately keep in touch much easier that way. Would be anazing to keep up to date with baby Amal because she is always on my mind. What a fighter she is. Sending prayers/thoughts/cuddles your way every day !!

Lindsay- thats amazing that Rowan is nearly walking! !what a little super star! Is so exciting! One tomorrow! A full year since our first rainbow was born! Have you got anything nice planned for it? 

LL- sleep.... whats that again? Haha. Asiah doesnt have a stint of sleeps... she chooses im on my toes every night haha. I try not think about it too much. Learnt that i can function with little to no sleep though... memory wise... its wiped me out haha. 

Linny- oh that bug is awful! Its doing its rounds we have luckily avoided it however we have been wiped out with flu last week. Coming out the other end now. Sounds as though Elka could have teeth coming through. Thats a shame! Lots of extra cuddles. Dont feel guilty your working. Its for her your working altho i know sometimes you just want to cuddles and squeeze them when they arent feeling well. 

Lit- your so right. I never had a break or me time until yesterday haha went out for 4 hours for a friends wedding prep day. Asi took a bottle until dec then all of a sudden she stopped little monkey. She's not interested in food still really so still fully bf haha. She certainly fun! 

Dream- sorry for bfn. Maybe a late one again? 

Afm- nans funeral has been postponed due to the crematorium going on fire. (Couldn't write it) so now she had to get buried which had now delayed it until Thursday. 

Just incase its your tomorrow Lindsay when you read this ! 


HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY ROWAN!!! 

XXX :flower:


----------



## Literati_Love

Lindsay - wow, yes, happy birthday Rowan for when you read this hopefully! That is amazing that it has indeed been a full year since we got our first rainbow baby on here! Now so many more have theirs. So amazing! Rowan is the one who gave us all hope! I also am wondering if you're throwing a party or doing anything special? 

Blue - sorry Asiah sleeps so terribly for you and is so unpredictable. Trust me - I can completely relate (although Nevada is pretty predictable in that I know she will always sleep terribly! Ahha). I EBF until Nevada turned 6 months then introduced solids slowly. She was so not a fan at first, but she does seem to like them now! So maybe if you try again in a while Asiah will get used to them as well. :) I'm glad
you finally got some time away this weekend! Also hopefully Asiah will take a bottle again. Nevada stopped for a while but now she seems okay with them again. 

Linny - I'm glad Elka is finally feeling better! Too bad you and your DH still aren't in full health. I hope you are pain free soon and that Elka continues to stay healthy.


----------



## ljsmummy

HAPPY 1ST BIRTHDAY ROWAN!!
Oh my goodness I cant believe he is 1 already. Hope you and your family have an extra special day of celebrations today. 

Di - what a beautiful and precious photo of Amal. Thank you so much for sharing your treasured moments with us. I hope she is getting stronger each day, little tiny miracle.

Linny - I PMd you my details but not convinced it sent, please let me know if you didnt receive it and I'll try again. Thank you  

Xxx


----------



## Linnypops

hey LJ

i didn't get the message! For temporary purposes i'm going to add my FB link here on the thread...i'll delete it in a few days so any ladies wanting to join the group just add me as a freind and i'll add you in


https://www.facebook.com/lindsey.carr.395
XX


----------



## ljsmummy

Hi anyone!
It's been a little while since a group of us moved over to the fb group...we are missing some people!
Kim..Cryss...Bright...Teacup...
Saabs. ..Aleeah? And anyone I missed.
How are you all?xxx


----------



## bluestars

Also missing the rest how is everyone ? Xxx


----------



## teacup

Does no one use this thread anymore? Hope you are all good! I added Linny as a friend but don't know what the Facebook group is. Xx


----------



## saraw0715

I'm 19 days past mc waiting for af !!!! Feel like she's no where in sight ;( i dont know what to feel or think so sad


----------



## Literati_Love

Teacup - so good to hear from you! I think she has to add you before you see it since it is a private group! I will maybe post on there asking her to add you!

Sara - very sorry for your loss. :( it is such a sad and hard time.


----------



## teacup

Thanks Lit! :hugs: xx


----------



## Aleeah

teacup said:


> Does no one use this thread anymore? Hope you are all good! I added Linny as a friend but don't know what the Facebook group is. Xx

Hey there everyone !

Mad that I logged in and last time was November 2015 ! I'm doing well, little one has turned into a very funny little girl that is totally barking mad !!

Hope you're all ok.... we're on the trying to conceive journey again and scared to our wits end as had a late term loss in 2015. Currently in the TWW, the memories that are flooding back, mostly hilarious ones of the chats during the TWW to be fair.

Sara - So sorry for your loss, please let us know if you've got any questions etc?

xxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Aleeah - I am so very sorry for your late term loss! Can't imagine how devastating that must have been. If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you? 
Best of luck on your TTC journey. It is such a stressful time. Exciting you are in the TWW. Keep us posted if you are able! 
Sounds like your LO is quite a delight!


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Does no one use this thread anymore? Hope you are all good! I added Linny as a friend but don't know what the Facebook group is. Xx
> 
> Hey there everyone !
> 
> Mad that I logged in and last time was November 2015 ! I'm doing well, little one has turned into a very funny little girl that is totally barking mad !!
> 
> Hope you're all ok.... we're on the trying to conceive journey again and scared to our wits end as had a late term loss in 2015. Currently in the TWW, the memories that are flooding back, mostly hilarious ones of the chats during the TWW to be fair.
> 
> Sara - So sorry for your loss, please let us know if you've got any questions etc?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Great to hear from you Aleeah! So sorry that you had a late term loss, :hugs: I can't imagine how awful that must have been for you, I hope you're okay now.

My LO is full of beans too! She has such personality, and says so many funny things. We've just moved her into a toddler bed, so have had some disturbed sleep lately as she can't cope with keeping her duvet on and wakes cold! We kept the heating on last night and she sleep straight through. :thumbup: I'm in the TWW too! I'm testing on Valentine's Day (though I'll prob cave before then!) :haha: Good luck, I hope you get your rainbow baby bfp this cycle (and me too, then we can be bump buddies!) xx


----------



## Literati_Love

That would be neat if you could be bump buddies again!


----------



## Aleeah

Literati_Love said:


> Aleeah - I am so very sorry for your late term loss! Can't imagine how devastating that must have been. If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you?
> Best of luck on your TTC journey. It is such a stressful time. Exciting you are in the TWW. Keep us posted if you are able!
> Sounds like your LO is quite a delight!


OMG Lit !!! Just noticed your ticker !!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wow a tiny little bubba to have and hold !! How are you getting on? Be honest, what's it like with 2?!?!?!

Thanks Lit, it's ok, it was end of 2015 so feel like we've all moved on. I didn't know it then but I needed to wait for the first anniversary to pass before I felt I could commit again to trying again (much to the annoyance of my hubby!). Men are so silly, he got so excited when he noticed I'd got a positive OPK, I spent a long time explaining what it was and it definitely DID NOT mean I was pregnant but he was all happy we were having another baby. I'm feeling even more pressure now, as I hadn't appreciated how much he wants this and how happy it'll make him xxxxxxx



teacup said:


> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Does no one use this thread anymore? Hope you are all good! I added Linny as a friend but don't know what the Facebook group is. Xx
> 
> Hey there everyone !
> 
> Mad that I logged in and last time was November 2015 ! I'm doing well, little one has turned into a very funny little girl that is totally barking mad !!
> 
> Hope you're all ok.... we're on the trying to conceive journey again and scared to our wits end as had a late term loss in 2015. Currently in the TWW, the memories that are flooding back, mostly hilarious ones of the chats during the TWW to be fair.
> 
> Sara - So sorry for your loss, please let us know if you've got any questions etc?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Great to hear from you Aleeah! So sorry that you had a late term loss, :hugs: I can't imagine how awful that must have been for you, I hope you're okay now.
> 
> My LO is full of beans too! She has such personality, and says so many funny things. We've just moved her into a toddler bed, so have had some disturbed sleep lately as she can't cope with keeping her duvet on and wakes cold! We kept the heating on last night and she sleep straight through. :thumbup: I'm in the TWW too! I'm testing on Valentine's Day (though I'll prob cave before then!) :haha: Good luck, I hope you get your rainbow baby bfp this cycle (and me too, then we can be bump buddies!) xxClick to expand...

So funny we have crazy kids! I never believed I would have a child with such a strange imagination but here she is, getting weirder by the day. She was telling me about the 2 moons the other day... yeah one of them's called the sun but she was having none of it!! Fuffalo is her favourite thing ever and is completely obsessed with him and Mickey Mouse too.

It's scary as she's been such a good child from 7 months (pre 7 months she was like the devil !! :wacko:) But she's slept through from then and hasn't reverted for even a day, so we do feel so lucky, we're never going to get lucky with 2 so I'm expecting the spawn of Saturn if we do by some miracle get pregnant again !! :haha::haha::haha:

We haven't transitioned to a duvet yet, though she is in a toddler bed, she's in gro bags still. We often joke wonder if they make them for 15 year olds !! We should get her a duvet but I wanted to wait till it was warmer and I love zipping her into her sleeping bag. It's good she slept through again so you know it's because she was cold she wasn't sleeping through. 

I'm currently 8dpo, I tested yesterday and the day before (I hadn't realised that was too early to test :blush:) and both were BFN's. I resisted temptation to test this morning and I won't now get a chance until Sunday at the earliest as going to my brother's for a few days and decided to not take any tests with me. Will probably test Monday morning and that'll make me 12dpo. How many dpo are you at the moment? I would SO love to be bump buddies !! I felt I needed this month to be a negative, as we'd only just agreed to TTC and I felt I needed time to get my head around it but now I feel like I want to be pregnant so we can share the journey !!!!:flower:

xxxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> Literati_Love said:
> 
> 
> Aleeah - I am so very sorry for your late term loss! Can't imagine how devastating that must have been. If you don't mind me asking, how far along were you?
> Best of luck on your TTC journey. It is such a stressful time. Exciting you are in the TWW. Keep us posted if you are able!
> Sounds like your LO is quite a delight!
> 
> 
> OMG Lit !!! Just noticed your ticker !!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Wow a tiny little bubba to have and hold !! How are you getting on? Be honest, what's it like with 2?!?!?!
> 
> Thanks Lit, it's ok, it was end of 2015 so feel like we've all moved on. I didn't know it then but I needed to wait for the first anniversary to pass before I felt I could commit again to trying again (much to the annoyance of my hubby!). Men are so silly, he got so excited when he noticed I'd got a positive OPK, I spent a long time explaining what it was and it definitely DID NOT mean I was pregnant but he was all happy we were having another baby. I'm feeling even more pressure now, as I hadn't appreciated how much he wants this and how happy it'll make him xxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teacup said:
> 
> 
> Does no one use this thread anymore? Hope you are all good! I added Linny as a friend but don't know what the Facebook group is. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey there everyone !
> 
> Mad that I logged in and last time was November 2015 ! I'm doing well, little one has turned into a very funny little girl that is totally barking mad !!
> 
> Hope you're all ok.... we're on the trying to conceive journey again and scared to our wits end as had a late term loss in 2015. Currently in the TWW, the memories that are flooding back, mostly hilarious ones of the chats during the TWW to be fair.
> 
> Sara - So sorry for your loss, please let us know if you've got any questions etc?
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Great to hear from you Aleeah! So sorry that you had a late term loss, :hugs: I can't imagine how awful that must have been for you, I hope you're okay now.
> 
> My LO is full of beans too! She has such personality, and says so many funny things. We've just moved her into a toddler bed, so have had some disturbed sleep lately as she can't cope with keeping her duvet on and wakes cold! We kept the heating on last night and she sleep straight through. :thumbup: I'm in the TWW too! I'm testing on Valentine's Day (though I'll prob cave before then!) :haha: Good luck, I hope you get your rainbow baby bfp this cycle (and me too, then we can be bump buddies!) xxClick to expand...
> 
> So funny we have crazy kids! I never believed I would have a child with such a strange imagination but here she is, getting weirder by the day. She was telling me about the 2 moons the other day... yeah one of them's called the sun but she was having none of it!! Fuffalo is her favourite thing ever and is completely obsessed with him and Mickey Mouse too.
> 
> It's scary as she's been such a good child from 7 months (pre 7 months she was like the devil !! :wacko:) But she's slept through from then and hasn't reverted for even a day, so we do feel so lucky, we're never going to get lucky with 2 so I'm expecting the spawn of Saturn if we do by some miracle get pregnant again !! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> We haven't transitioned to a duvet yet, though she is in a toddler bed, she's in gro bags still. We often joke wonder if they make them for 15 year olds !! We should get her a duvet but I wanted to wait till it was warmer and I love zipping her into her sleeping bag. It's good she slept through again so you know it's because she was cold she wasn't sleeping through.
> 
> I'm currently 8dpo, I tested yesterday and the day before (I hadn't realised that was too early to test :blush:) and both were BFN's. I resisted temptation to test this morning and I won't now get a chance until Sunday at the earliest as going to my brother's for a few days and decided to not take any tests with me. Will probably test Monday morning and that'll make me 12dpo. How many dpo are you at the moment? I would SO love to be bump buddies !! I felt I needed this month to be a negative, as we'd only just agreed to TTC and I felt I needed time to get my head around it but now I feel like I want to be pregnant so we can share the journey !!!!:flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aww your LO sounds like so much fun! I love the funny things they say, there is never a dull moment! :haha:

I'm 8dpo too! So if we did both get pregnant we would have the same due date! I'm not feeling too hopeful now though, because I have this painful patch on my boob that I always get before AF - but I'll still test at the weekend anyway and dream. We really tried to get pregnant this month, but I was a little anxious and that might have not helped my chances. We all have birthdays in October, so it would be nice if our next one has an October birthday too. Have you got any symptoms yet Aleeah? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Teacup said:


> Aww your LO sounds like so much fun! I love the funny things they say, there is never a dull moment! :haha:
> 
> I'm 8dpo too! So if we did both get pregnant we would have the same due date! I'm not feeling too hopeful now though, because I have this painful patch on my boob that I always get before AF - but I'll still test at the weekend anyway and dream. We really tried to get pregnant this month, but I was a little anxious and that might have not helped my chances. We all have birthdays in October, so it would be nice if our next one has an October birthday too. Have you got any symptoms yet Aleeah? Xxxx

Can't believe we're both 8dpo !!! That's so weird !!! I love it though, now I really do hope we both catch at the same time. I'm not holding out much hope though, as literally have no symptoms at all. I've read back over old posts and I normally would have had symptoms if I was pregnant. I didn't think we baby danced enough but looking back at my chart, we baby danced the day before ovulation and the day of ovulation, I used Clearblue Ovulation tests so hoping they were accurate.

I've found I tend to get pregnant around the same time of year, so for you that would work out!! For us not, as we don't have any winter birthday's, so it would be nice to have a winter bubba. Plus I struggled with the heat with Sienna in the summer. 

The painful boob could totally be down to pregnancy too though, so not a sure sign of AF at all. I have fairly long cycles so won't be due AF until 21st Feb so won't get any AF symptoms for ages. 

I had an unusually weird AF in August last year and decided I should do a test and it was positive so went for a scan but I was already in the midst of a miscarriage, not sure how that happened as we were careful :wacko:. But they did find out during the scan that I have a bicornate uterus, so guess that mixes things up a bit. 

I do feel I'm out this cycle though as normally my boobs get sore very quickly and I start to feel heavy down there. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> Can't believe we're both 8dpo !!! That's so weird !!! I love it though, now I really do hope we both catch at the same time. I'm not holding out much hope though, as literally have no symptoms at all. I've read back over old posts and I normally would have had symptoms if I was pregnant. I didn't think we baby danced enough but looking back at my chart, we baby danced the day before ovulation and the day of ovulation, I used Clearblue Ovulation tests so hoping they were accurate.
> 
> I've found I tend to get pregnant around the same time of year, so for you that would work out!! For us not, as we don't have any winter birthday's, so it would be nice to have a winter bubba. Plus I struggled with the heat with Sienna in the summer.
> 
> The painful boob could totally be down to pregnancy too though, so not a sure sign of AF at all. I have fairly long cycles so won't be due AF until 21st Feb so won't get any AF symptoms for ages.
> 
> I had an unusually weird AF in August last year and decided I should do a test and it was positive so went for a scan but I was already in the midst of a miscarriage, not sure how that happened as we were careful :wacko:. But they did find out during the scan that I have a bicornate uterus, so guess that mixes things up a bit.
> 
> I do feel I'm out this cycle though as normally my boobs get sore very quickly and I start to feel heavy down there. Fingers and toes crossed for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

It would be great if we both get BFPs! :happydance: My AF is due around 14th/15th Feb. Last cycle I was convinced I was pregnant, and my tummy even swelled up - it must have been my mind tricking my body into looking pregnant! We could start a TTC buddies thread? I'm not getting all my pregnancy signs this time either, though I have read that some ladies have no symptoms and still are pregnant, so we aren't out yet. :thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Literati_Love

Thanks, Aleeah! Not even 2 weeks in so can't fully say what it is like with 2 kids, but I would say the transition to the baby stage is much easier. The baby feels like the 'easy' one this time. However, balancing two is a juggling act especially if you have a very demanding, gregarious, and sleep-hating toddler like I do! She is just wonderful but she is very full-on all the time which can be difficult when she is begging to play or do this or that when I am in the middle of feeding. She is an amazing big sister already though and so sweet to see her interact with her baby sister. You also don't have to worry at all about loving the second one just as much or finding them just as cute! :) 
Lucky you on the sleep front! My toddler still doesn't STTN at 2.5 years old! She has done it maybe twice now, but both times were only midnight to 7 am, so not even a good night's sleep at all! Oy. I am hoping V is a better sleeper but only time will tell and I'm guessing she won't be as she is already showing similarities to dd1. Maybe you will win the sleep lottery and get two great sleepers! That's sweet that your hubby is so excited for another and I hope it works out soon! You two have had so many struggles. 

Does the bicornAte uterus usually cause any troubles, or is it just one of those things? 

How cool is it that you could have the same due date!? I hope you do both end up with BFPs this month!!! 

Don't worry about not dtd enough. DH and I only dtd ONE time the entire cycle I got pregnant with V! We also got pregnant first cycle trying this time which was nice! So you never know! Good luck!


----------

